# Mahou Sensei Negima



## black cat (Sep 29, 2004)

Is anybody reading this great manga? Its by Ken Akamatsu, the mangaka of Love Hina fame. This manga has a way better story than Love Hina. Also,the art is more detailed than Love Hina. You can get it from For more Information View This Topic.


----------



## OirokeBunshin (Oct 12, 2004)

Not ONLY has it a way better story...it has MAGIC!!  It has FIGHTING!! And most of all, it has MORE GIRLS than you can shake your stick at!! ( Uhh, that sounded a little perverted...  )

Anyway, this is a great manga...funny as hell, cool magic system (with real Latin spell incantations) and action, and with 31 (read 'em, THIRTY-ONE) different girls to choose from, you're sure to have your favorite and hope that Akamatsu-sensei develops her character more.


----------



## OirokeBunshin (Oct 14, 2004)

True, I read like all 61 chapters in two sittings!  :lol:


----------



## sabakyu (Nov 7, 2004)

srry to inturupt but can sm1 plz tell me how to put pics or icons next to my replies


----------



## nivekrulz (Nov 20, 2004)

If anyone wants Mahou Sensei Negima chapter 62 and 63, visit this website: Boom


----------



## newport (Nov 23, 2004)

does anybody know where i can get chapters past 63? i know their out there cuz people are talking about chapters up to 72 in another forum,but it's one of those be an asshole and don't tell where you got it from forums......http or bittorent is fine.  -thanks


----------



## Batosai the man slayer (Nov 26, 2004)

You can get the chapters past 25 from here
J.B. Jennings


----------



## InnerSakura (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks so much for that link!


----------



## Pods (Dec 1, 2004)

is it illegal to dl them?


----------



## Glitch87 (Dec 2, 2004)

on a related note, the anime is stated to debut in january 2005


----------



## newport (Dec 2, 2004)

if anybody needs the raws i found a site with chapters up to 77,pm or email me if you want it.....


----------



## Chillin (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh yeah I forgot about the anime. I hope if remains faithful to the manga in respects to art style and story, maybe even with some fillers. In a series like this, it seems ok to take liberties when adapting it into anime form, can't have it be exactly the same


----------



## InnerSakura (Dec 3, 2004)

There is a short promo for the anime series, have any of you guys seen it?

And if you're interested I started a Mahou Sensei Negima FC, you should all join


----------



## fuwafuwa (Dec 3, 2004)

Great drawing style(so damn cute :3!) I have this thing against the whole 'one guy surrounded tons of girls' though -_-.


----------



## NarutoOverdrive_Kyuubi (Dec 5, 2004)

sorry but nothing on any chapters past 63 i'll give u a link if i can find one


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds really cool i think ill check it out!!!


----------



## raiwozen (Dec 24, 2004)

can you please send me Mahou sensei Negima chapter 21-25 pls pls pls here is my e-mail ----> naruto_hinata18@yahoo.com please and thak you!!!


----------



## Fuko (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope the anime goes just like the naruto series.


----------



## Laziishadow (Jan 10, 2005)

www.animenuke.com has chapters 1-64 of Sensei Negima. I recently found and was excited cuz ima save some money ^_^


----------



## Kakasuke (Jan 12, 2005)

Chapter 65 is out. Here the link click me but it in rar. format  I'll be in it zip for you guys so give me a fews min


Edit herechapter 65  in zip format


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I like the manga it's really funny. But the anime... :xp Not so good.

Here's what I posted at animenation.com



> sigh so many things to complain about mostly the animation  which was weak/bland heck Xebec did a better job with Love Hina and that came out in 2001 right?    I already knew the character designs wasn't going to be good because I saw the OVA short weeks ago, also the hair colors that Xebec changed for some of the girls also bothers me.
> 
> The opening intro song was meh I like the ending much more though.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Jan 14, 2005)

is ken akamatsu a dude or a girl?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2005)

kyubinaruto75 said:
			
		

> is ken akamatsu a dude or a girl?



you're an idiot....    

*Ken* Akamatsu.


----------



## Batosai the man slayer (Jan 20, 2005)

chapters 1-66 can be found here Tabs Five


----------



## niceguy645 (Jan 20, 2005)

wow but how often is it updated?


----------



## kanedakun007 (Feb 17, 2005)

*negema*

directmanga.com has 1-66 ch on their site of negema. so if you want you can also go there


directmanga.com. Hit catagory, "m", then click :Mahou Sensei Negima. ch 1-66 are there


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ya negima is pretty good
I like the story
its very very funny
I love it when everytime negi sneezes LOL
If anyone knows where to get issues past chapter 72
jus put the link up please


----------



## Notaku (Mar 26, 2005)

Link removed has until chapter 71

by the way is there a negima FC?


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 26, 2005)

you can create one in non-naruto fanclubs thread


----------



## Notaku (Mar 26, 2005)

i know......


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 26, 2005)

Juuken said:
			
		

> Link removed has until chapter 71
> 
> by the way is there a negima FC?



Yup, nobodies posted on it in the last two months though :sad 

Link removed


----------



## Notaku (Mar 26, 2005)

starting one a new one has no use i guess


----------



## Danger cart (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry to but in, but is the official English translation any good? I've got all the volumes released so far, and I want to know if I should continue spending my money on it.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 30, 2005)

at least you can get them i have to special order them at the book store witch is twice as much cash


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 31, 2005)

Juuken said:
			
		

> at least you can get them i have to special order them at the book store witch is twice as much cash



That sucks, what boostore are you ordering from?  Most stores don't charge extra for special orders.  If there's another store in your area I suggest going there, and if all else fails, theres always Amazon or Animenation.com to go through.  Sure you have to pay shipping but it's less than shelling out twice the cost at the store you're currently at.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 15, 2005)

Mahou Sensei Negima, seems like alot of people are into that series. I know cuz my bro and my friend is so deep in it. He's always raving about negima but i don't really get the point of the series.

O yeah, a spoiler for the series from my friend. Asuna dies.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 16, 2005)

I think its slightly different from Love Hina.  Its very good though. There is a GBA game for it right now.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 16, 2005)

It is kinda different. Negima has a different storyline than Love Hina. It's about this 10 year old boy whose assigned to teach English in an all-girl school.


----------



## Midus (Aug 16, 2005)

Use spoiler tags next time...

Dumbass...


----------



## iaido (Aug 17, 2005)

AQ has just released 104...  Great chapter.

Vanilla Ice - Go ninja


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 28, 2006)

Just started reading this. I wasn't able to avoid comparing this one to Love Hina, since there are a lot of similarities, even character designs and personalities.

IMO, this is better since there are more girls with interesting backgrounds (Whew, getting to know all of them and even memorizing their names takes a lot of time...).


----------



## Notaku (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean 31 names i'm up to vol 10 and i still don't know them all


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy shit! This is one very good manga! I can't believe that Ken Akamatsu can actually do very imaginative action scenes.

I've finished 45 chapters so far, and each chapter gets better and better! 

This is better than Love Hina, IMO, but I guess Negima and LH should not be compared to each other since the former is more story-driven, while the latter is more of a rom-com.

Heard that the manga isn't finished yet, I just wonder how long this would be.


----------



## Notaku (Jul 1, 2006)

Aquastar has realeased untill vol 15 and that stupid del rey only till 10 and realeasing 1 voll every 2 months which totally sux.

art wise i think it´s better than LH.Story wise MSN has more depth than LH but your right they shouldt be compared 
I noticed that Akamatsu is still doing the white border around his chars.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 6, 2006)

Finished 139 chapters. God, I really have to say that this manga really gave me a good time by reading it, well, after Harry Potter Book 6. 

Anyway, I'm still curious on what's going to happen next, after Chapter 139. As I said, the story gets better and better...


----------



## Freed (Jul 7, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> Finished 139 chapters. God, I really have to say that this manga really gave me a good time by reading it, well, after Harry Potter Book 6.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still curious on what's going to happen next, after Chapter 139. As I said, the story gets better and better...




Someone lost my respect in chapter 138 :l you should know who ;>_>


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Started reading this a few days ago, just finished all 140 chapters so far  An awesome manga, I am hooked and I want more  Oh well, I guess I will just have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2006)

Negima is quite funny, i buy the volumes whenever the next one is released. But those pantyshots are really unnecessary (lol at this point to ku-fei-san saying "time for panty shot it is"


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Negima is quite funny, i buy the volumes whenever the next one is released. But those pantyshots are really unnecessary (lol at this point to ku-fei-san saying "time for panty shot it is"



lol ya, the fanservice is definatly excessive at times, but then again Ken Akamatsu is kinda known for that XD Love Hina was pretty much the same way. It dosnt really bother me that much though, it leads to some pretty funny moments  

Question to those current in the manga: What happened to Kotaro? He was in the last arc, but once the whole Chao thing started to go down he just dissappear and was completely left out of Negi's first party thing. They were saying they needed more front line people however none of them even thought of asking Kotaro even though he's always been included as part of the group before that. Kinda makes me mad because I like Kotaro's character and his interactions with everone, but he kinda got shafted in this arc.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 13, 2006)

*points up*

Kotaro is still upset after his loss to Colonel Sanders/Albireo Ima. And to think that he is like Abarai Renji from Bleach - he lost most of his battles. 

I agree. Kotaro should be included to become one of Negi's allies against Chao. I mean, after seeing Kotaro and Negi fight against Wilhelm, it would be good if both of them fight together again.

Or maybe, he was just excluded for the "8 days after the festival arc", so that Haruna, Nodoka, Konoka, Chisame and Yue be tested in actual combat. Assuming that Negi and company will be able to go back to Day 3, Kotaro may join them.

Of course, that's just a speculation, but if that were true, that would be cool.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ya, I know Kotarou is upset about his loss, but he was still hanging with Negi and the others later on in the second day during the whole Concert thing so its not like his so upset he went into hiding.

Anyways, I agree that the author probably wants to develope the other girls a bit, thats why he has Negi locked up right now and probably why he has Kotarou MIA, Eva and Chachamaru no where to be found, and Kaede and Setsuna seperated from the main group. This way some of the others girls get some combat experience.

Still though, I hope Kotarou shows up later and joins the group. He's a cool character.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 14, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Started reading this a few days ago, just finished all 140 chapters so far  An awesome manga, I am hooked and I want more  Oh well, I guess I will just have to wait like everyone else.


Ah, so both of us just started reading recently. I started reading the manga 2 weeks ago, and yes, I got hooked after the first chapter. 

Aw, you've read Chapter 140 already? That's no fair! 

So, after 140 chapters, who's your current favorite 2/3-A girl? Mine's Hasegawa Chisame. I'm a sucker for girls with glasses.  It's good that she's one of Negi's allies against Chao.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 14, 2006)

What thefuck is wrong with japanese that can turn even an oldschool style westerner wizard into a punch flinging goku clone =/ 

I liked it at the start, then it turned into yet another shonen dbz clone "find and replace ki -> magic"


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't say negima was a DBZ clone. 

I said the fighting styles got turned into DBZ clones. They were doing good at the start, spells and stuff. Then magic somehow=ki and everyone flies and fights  like a martial artist. Magic Knight sigh..




			
				Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> there is also still a lot of comedy, character developement, plot developement, drama, romance, and mystery.



And more panties than an underwear shop . I don't know why the mangaka feels the need to include so heavy fanservice.  It's not really necessary. Anyway I seriously dislike the mangaka and both his works, so I'll just stay out of here, after the convo about my first point.  That is, turning a perfectly decent wizard into some inner-power-burning-spirit-martial-artist =D


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 15, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> I didn't say negima was a DBZ clone.
> 
> I said the fighting styles got turned into DBZ clones. They were doing good at the start, spells and stuff. Then magic somehow=ki and everyone flies and fights  like a martial artist. Magic Knight sigh..



I still think to call the fighting styles a DBZ clone is wrong. DBZ had two kinds of fighting, close combat martial arts and Ki blasts, thats all. Recently in Negima we have a character that use Ninja skills (Kage Bunshin, Shurikens, etc...), Guns and various magic projectiles, charms, swords, strings, summoning magic, time control, machines and technology, gravity, Wolf Spirits, Illusion magic, Ice, lightning, Water, Fire, and other skills in their fights. Can you say they did all this in DBZ? There are so many more levels to the Negima fighting system then DBZ had, calling it a DBZ clone just ignores all of them. Yes, there is martial arts, but there is also soooo much more to it.



			
				ydraliskos said:
			
		

> And more panties than an underwear shop . I don't know why the mangaka feels the need to include so heavy fanservice.  It's not really necessary. Anyway I seriously dislike the mangaka and both his works, so I'll just stay out of here, after the convo about my first point.  That is, turning a perfectly decent wizard into some inner-power-burning-spirit-martial-artist =D



lol ya, Ken Akamatsu is kinda known for his pervertedness and his ecchi manga haha. If you dont like his style then I guess there is really nothing I can do, to each his/her own. I also feel the fanservice is too excessive but it dosnt really bother me that much. Same with Love Hina, the fanservice was excessive but I still enjoyed the manga a lot. However we are all entitled to our own tastes. I personally really enjoy Negima, both in the beginning and current


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm trying to find what chapter I left off on(My Hard-Drive got wiped). Can Someone help me?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Last chapter I recall reading was Negi, Ku Fei and The Ninja girl vs. The Person who funded the tournament. They were getting their asses handed to them, and then they drop a curtain and its a surprise party of some sorts. Thats all I remember.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

i just started this manga yesterday and im somewhat hooked on it... i already read through 3 volumes and making my way through the rest... the story is very good and i got to say that the drawing style on this is one of the best ive seen of a manga...


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

I love negima...own all the manga and borrowed the series off my friend....he's such an adorable little kid ^_^


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 16, 2006)

Ahh I just found what i was looking for. Just read 135-140 today, the plot is thickening alittle. ands its becoming an enjoyable manga to read.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 16, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> *points up*
> 
> Kotaro is still upset after his loss to Colonel Sanders/Albireo Ima. And to think that he is like Abarai Renji from Bleach - he lost most of his battles.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was hoping to see more of him. But now isn't he Kaede's disciple? She ask him to train with him after the his fight with Colonel. Makes sense since both have similiar fighting styles.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, that's right. Kaede offered to train him. But we know that Kaede is with Negi's party right now, trapped in the future 8 days after the Mahora festival. Hence, where Kotaro is "8 days after" is still unknown.

derangedwithoutglasses, welcome to the club! If you read the previous posts in this page, me and Scorpio3.14 just read the manga recently... and got hooked upon reading (not to mention, has any of you got to memorize the names of all of Negi's students? ) . Hope to see you around in this thread.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 19, 2006)

Aye, ill be a little active because well, i love this manga to bits and also, i just caught up reading all 140 chapters availible and i need the next so desperately...  The plot has gotten so thick recently

i remember very little of their names... if i see it written i usually know which one it is though


----------



## Deranged (Jul 19, 2006)

I really liked Setsuna actually... she toppled nodoka for my previous favourite girl when she was introduced...  I really like Evangeline as well

EDIT: hm... interestingly nough i just found out the anime based on the manga (well to begin with) is going to have a remake series starting in for autumn... 

EDIT 2: Also, just found out that that Tanoshima UK is retranslating the volumes for a UK release.... yay, i can easily go and buy the manga (from august, 3 will be released a month until they reach volume 12)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2006)

I like Setsuna, too, but I like Chisame more (Could have done a signature with Chisame instead, but I got lazy... maybe next time...)

Regarding the anime's "second season", I just hope that at least, it really follows the manga storyline. The first installment, as I said in my earlier post, was crap (not to mention that the staff had to change the hair colors which is really annoying, wait, the colors in the anime are pretty bad, IMO).

It's really sad that Ken Akamatsu's manga works (LH and MSN at the least) become really bad in the anime.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah yes... now to find out what those raws i saw yesterday meant 

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: _chaoter 141-142 spoilers_ 



man, after reading the two new chapters ive got to say that things are really heating up... from the plan takumichi told negi, i cant think of a way that Negi could achieve it even with the cassiopeia (i think thats the name...) he cant go back a whole week (and i wouldnt trust it, seeing as it was what triggered their week stay at Eva's resort)... 

Gandolfini i didnt like when he was first introduced but the stuff he spewed out when he was drunk really make me have some respect for the guy and some pity too... I wanna see how the girls fare off against takumichi and the other one (i wanna find out who the vivi lookalike actually is )




yeah, those chapters were great


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 21, 2006)

Man I haven't read a chapter of MSN in a LONG time. But that was mainly because of exams and such so......I'll probably have to start all over from the beginning. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 141-142 discussion_ 




First of all, I have to say Chapter 141 - very ecchi.  Poor Takane, Mei and Nutmeg... they've lost the battle, their clothes stripped off and tied-up by Haruna's golem (love it when Haruna goes sadistic... ). Now that I think of it, three characters who resemble Naru Narusegawa are in that chapter - Mei, Asuna and Chisame. 

Well, I don't know how Negi will be able to come up with something in order to go back to Day 3. I wonder what even will trigger it or what or who will help him achieve that. Takamichi believes so much in Negi that he thinks that Negi himself can do something that impossible - teleporting back in Day 3.

Yes, the Cassopeia will not do since Chao said in the manual that it utilizes the power of the World Tree to work, hence it is only useful in the Mahora Festival itself. And yes, it won't help since it was that thing that caused Negi and company this much trouble.

The three battles right now is something to look for in the next chapter. I think Ku Fei and Konoka won't have any problems with the griffin/hippogriff thingie. And I think Takamichi will go easy with Asuna and Yue. The only thing that is quite unthinkable is how Chisame, Nodoka and Haruna will deal with the Vivi-like mage and his/her (?) pet Cerberus.




Anemone, have fun reading! I know you can catch up to the latest chapter. The manga is so good that you won't stop reading it.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah... i sure didnt when i started reading  


*Spoiler*: _141-142 disscussion_ 



ah, i forgot the fact that the cassiopeia was supposed to only work during the festival using the power of the world tree... it looks like that it is completely impossible to use that to go back to the third day... 

Takamichi i think will not use his full power but i think he will go kinda seriously on them from the look on his face... i dont find it plausible that theyll find a way for every single one of them to go back in time... im guessing its all going to rest on Negi's shoulders to try and change the past... i think thats more likely to happen


----------



## Deranged (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah... its eerie how we somehow contributed to over 20% of this thread's size... and im somewhat a little dissapointe that this manga (which is like one of my favourites) isnt getting that much attention... oh well


*Spoiler*: _response_ 



i dont know... would there really be a cop out that somewhere on the internet just happens to be the secrets to time travel... it just doesnt seem in good taste to me... i would put my money on him getting some more help... pobaby from the headmaster

also, ive forgotten but has the Thousand Master's clue thing been resolved yet... i dont remember them getting past the dragon... has it just been forgotten about or will it actually have a purpose.... hm, me begins to wonder if theres anything in there that would help them


----------



## Deranged (Jul 22, 2006)

It starts off following the manga but really they went very slowly at the beginning for the space they had... so the Kyoto arc was squashed into the the last half then it divulged away from the manga having its own ending... there are other notable changes throughout but its okay for a short anime (and if you look at it from a non manga purist viewpoint)...

I heard the first printings of the Del Ray manga had quite a few mistakes actually.. i dont know whether to import the Del Ray translations or wait until Tanoshima UK releases the first three volumes in August


----------



## Deranged (Jul 22, 2006)

the lq for 144 is out... great, im going to check it out now 

And yeah, nice to see the thread picking up a bit


----------



## Deranged (Jul 22, 2006)

i believe that southern master thing was a mistake on the translator's part (aparently wouthern and thousand looks the same) and he got fired for it actually  

Hm, i just checked the site for the new series of negima... and it had a hq pic of the one image i saw and most definately in it, asuna has both her eyes as blue...  the art style looks a bit weird as well


----------



## Deranged (Jul 23, 2006)

ah yes... now i remember, that was all before the cultural festival arc (wait, by that mark, this arc has been going on for nigh 70 chapters )... well i think theres enough going on at the moment to just sort of neglect that part i guess but i really want to see a resolution to that...

There's no FC!? Really!? Ill make one now then... 

EDIT done... join now at the Mahou Sensei Negima FC
here


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes, the Mahora Festival arc is the longest arc that the series had so far. As I said, there are still other things that need to be resolved:


*Spoiler*: _Some things to think about_ 




-Will Negi be able to go back to Day 3 and stop Chao completely? And if he does, what will happen to Chao after?
-What lies behind the dragon under Library Island?
-Will there be some chapters dedicated to the rest of the 3-A girls (like Akira and Zazie)?
-Will Fate Averruncus return to fight Negi for another time?
-What is the reason behind Asuna's magic cancelling ability? Does it have something to do with her heterochromia? How did she and Nagi's party meet?
-Who will Negi end up with?
-And is the Thousand Master still alive? Will he and Negi finally meet?




Just some of the questions that readers would like to be answered in future chapters.

Oh yes, the Negima FC is born! *goes to the FC* 

BTW, did you personally made those contract cards?


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah the cultural festival arc has been going on for quite a while now, but at least it has been kinda split up with the tournament part, the different event parts like the date with Nodoka, and the Tea party and haunted house, and then now the events surrounding Chao. While it's always bothersome waiting for questions to be answered, I can overlook them in this case because I am enjoying the current part as is, I even forgot about the white hair kid and the dragon for the time being.

Right after this arc though, I hope they explore Asuna's past more, why she can cancel magic out, why she was with Nagi and his group, but most importantly, what was with Takamichi calling her princess?

Oh and it wouldn't be Akamatsu's work if it wasn't ecchi, he's known for that


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 23, 2006)

Chapter 142 was just released by [AQS] you can get it at


----------



## Deranged (Jul 23, 2006)

Ah most excellent... its been quite a quick relese since their last one as well


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 23, 2006)

Aren't there another 2 more chapters that have come out? I guess there behind oh well.  

I sorta lost interest in festival arc till Chao showed up as the "villain" now the story seems to moving forward. 

I would like to see Chao's reasoning for wanting to change the past. I wonder what could it be?.... 

BTW About favorite character thing my favorite character was Nodoka but Setsuna has become my #1 favorite character.   Followed by Nodoka then Kaede.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm curious about it, as well. Especially when Takamichi said that Negi's father would agree to Chao if he knew about it. Which makes me think whether Chao's supposedly evil plan has a "nice" tune to it.

I guess Setsuna is so loved by most Negima readers (samurai girls rock!  ). But for me, it's still Chiu-chan! 

Oh, BTW, derangedwithoutglasses (uh, can we call you by a shorter nickname? ), I like the comment regarding the anime on your sig.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks, i was ranting a bit to some people and yeah, they all seem to want to see nekomimi meido fights animated as well  you can call me deranged btw 

Setsuna is pretty popular (mostly for her involvement in the immensely popular pairing of Konoka/Setsuna)... I gotta say that Sayo pulls through as one of my favourites after her at the moment though


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 23, 2006)

Speaking of Nekomimi, I wanted to see Evangeline in a Nekomimi + bathing suit + glasses attire. To be honest, I so wish Setsuna lost to Asuna in the tournament just for that purpose.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 23, 2006)

That would have been so funny if Eva had to wear that outfit, I loved how she flipped out and started yelling at Setsuna to win.

As for me, I would have to say that Kaede is my favorite girl of the 31, followed by Eva and Setsuna, yeah there seems to be something about Setsuna that you just have to like her.

Sushi-Y already has her translation for chapter 144 up at Aquastars forums, it seems that there is going to be another week break between 144 and 145 again.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 23, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> BTW About favorite character thing my favorite character was Nodoka but Setsuna has become my #1 favorite character.   Followed by Nodoka then Kaede.



You stole my top 3!! Give them back!!!   

jk, but your favorites are almost the exact same as mine 

Anyways, Im really looking forward to the new season of Negima and the new OVA coming out. Hopefully they do a better job with the material then the previous anime did (even though Im one of the very few who didnt absolutely hate the first season lol). However, from what Ive heard it seems the company might be taking some liberties with the material and not following the manga very well. Im not quite sure how to feel about that though....I really hope it turns out well, it will hopefully give Negima some much needed exposure.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 24, 2006)

The animation just look a bit weird to me in the new season, but I would love to see the tournament fights animated, definity the Eva vs Setsuna fight, that would be awesome


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 24, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> You stole my top 3!! Give them back!!!
> 
> jk, but your favorites are almost the exact same as mine
> 
> Anyways, Im really looking forward to the new season of Negima and the new OVA coming out. Hopefully they do a better job with the material then the previous anime did (even though Im one of the very few who didnt absolutely hate the first season lol). However, from what Ive heard it seems the company might be taking some liberties with the material and not following the manga very well. Im not quite sure how to feel about that though....I really hope it turns out well, it will hopefully give Negima some much needed exposure.



Heh great minds think alike.  

Well about the "new season" from what I've read in summaries about the series it's not a sequel to the one that Xebec did instead it's a remake which also takes place later part of the manga. 

I'm looking forward to it sounds interestings as to what there doing with this series. Plus I'm sure they saw the mistakes that Xebec did which cause many fans of the manga to be very upset. 

Now with the actions scenes I'm sure the director will do a great job with that his done Soul Taker, Petite Cossette, Lyrical Nanoha, Moonphase and he also did a great job with the comedy too especially in Pani Poni Dash!

So I'll doubt the comedy and the actions scenes will fall flat on it's face like the first series did.

The character designs for the remake TV series look better then the OVA character designs so I don't really have much of a problem with that.

Here's some images of the new series by Shaft:







Looks like there be fanservice in this series.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 24, 2006)

oh yeah, there will be more fan service in it because well, its Shaft doing it...

from the looks of those pics, it seems to be getting to ichino's southern island... which is past where the last series ends so heres hoping well get to see some of the latter manga storyline being animated, yes indeed


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm... character designs. Wait... 
Asuna's eyes are really both blue... 
Sakurako is blonde... 
Haruna's hair is green... 
Akira and Natsumi look different... 
Evangeline looks like Chii in the picture... 
A taste of fanservice... featuring Konoka, what the hell!
And ah, Chiu-chan looks better this time! Screw her green hair in the first installment!! 

And yes, it seems that it will feature the part in the manga where the class visited Ayaka's private beach. Argh, I'm a little excited! But as I said, I'd not like to keep my hopes up... I may end up getting disappointed again.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope Kotaro will be introduced as well... he was one of my favourite characters and i was dissapointed when he was just left out completely of the anime  

About the character designs... asuna's eyes threw me off but the rest of them i could live with


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 24, 2006)

If it turns out that Asuna's eyes have some kind of link to her magic canceling abilities, or an important connection to her past, they will have made a mistake in making them both blue, but for all we know, they could just be like that in the promo pictures, well thats probably not true but what I want to believe.

Kotaro wasn't in the 1st anime? I never watched it past ep 5 I think, once I started seeing to many changes, that and fell behind on the fansubs. I really hope this one follows the manga more precise than the other one did.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldnt put my hopes into it but i definately will be watching the anime when it comes out... i wonder if they will keep the same VAs


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats one thing I remember about the first season, I wasn't to found of Negi's voice, but I think it's because it didn't match up to what I already had in my head from reading the manga.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Here's some images of the new series by Shaft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For anyone who is interested, here is a fan translation I found of those pictures posted above:

here

Also, here are some info and pics on the OVA translated by the same person over at the AnimeSuki forums:

here


Kinda makes me excited  However at the same time I can see it possible bombing aswell, but I remain hopefull because Im just a naturally optimistic kinda guy I guess  lol


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm... based on those links, it seems that "Negima!?" will really be an original material and will be different from the manga. So that kills hopes of people who wanted it to follow the manga storyline. Even Akamatsu approves of it. 

Seems like most (if not, all) of the VA from the first installment are still doing voices for the characters. I mean, I'm not expecting it to change despite a change of studio.

This new installment seems interesting despite the fact that it deviates itself from the manga storyline.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah i just hope it gets a better pacing than the last series... thats what really threw me off... in the last one, some episodes were just plain boring and dragged out when the latter bits just seemed too rushed...


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn so that means that it won't follow the manga. What is it with Akamastu's work that they never have a good anime equivalent. Well at least I am going to try to watch this one still, I never picked back up the other one after a ceratin spoiler I heard about what I think was ep 23 of it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 26, 2006)

Just a random thought...

Have you ever wondered that maybe Masashi Kishimoto and Ken Akamatsu are actually sharing information with their respective works?

Akamatsu has used Naruto's famous "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu" and Sasuke's "Evil Windmill Shuriken" for Kaede...

Kishimoto, in Naruto Chapter 316, had this "earth on the left hand, water on the right" thing... does that sound similar to the "Kanka"?

I know that it's just coincidential, but amusing, nonetheless...


----------



## Deranged (Jul 26, 2006)

this is quite coincidental.... i know for one the idea of ninja techniques like kage bushin no jutsu is used in many other series... one that comes to mind is himiwari  

The idea of the combination of chi/ki (physical energy) and a spirital/magical/etc energy isnt that uncommon and is done differently... just that we noticed these two being very similar because well... the presentation of it is near enough identical


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah the Ninja techniques have been in alot of different manga and anime. I remember watch Samurai Deeper Kyo and hearing the one guy say the Kage Bunshin technique name while using it. Flame of Recca also uses some of the techniques as well, thats all I can think of off the top of my head.

But yeah, the way it was presented in Naruto made me think of Negima right off the bat, the whole scene where Takamichi is have trouble with it then Asuna just does it like childs play, that was great.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's something I discovered while I was re-reading some chapters of MSN last night...


*Spoiler*: _OMG! What is Izumi licking!?_ 




Pretty sneaky, Akamatsu-sensei. You just had to make the ice cream look like... something...


----------



## Deranged (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow 0_0....

taken out of context and that would be against the forum rules  

Sneaky indeed XDDD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 2, 2006)

AQS has released chapter 143 for our reading pleasure ^__^

Click Here
Chapters 1-740 (Complete)

Enjoy!


----------



## isanon (Aug 3, 2006)

woho  i like that


----------



## Deranged (Aug 3, 2006)

yes... most excellent, ive been looking forward to this... whats this about it being an lq release though


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 4, 2006)

Patience is a virtue, but 144 should be out somewhat soon, the hard part will be waiting for 145, with the week break Akamatsu is taking again.

The reason 144 has the lq tag is when the volume is release, rather than the weekly magazine scans, that is labeled as hq when AQS releases it. Unlike with say Naruto, to clean up a Negima raw would not be worth it, Akamatsu loves to put alot of details in the background or on the characters, so cleaning one chapter, well, lets just say you hate waiting now so...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 6, 2006)

The LQ version of Chapter 145 has been released for anyone who is interested. However there is apparently some bigger news to report in the world of Negima manga.

It seems there is going to be a new Negima manga starting in November. This manga will be based on the new anime series being produced by Shaft (more info on the anime in the Negima Anime Thread). The origional manga will of course keep going, but the new manga will just start things all over with different plots and situations most likely.

Info is from pages included in the Chapter 145 LQ raw and the info was translated by Sushi-Y's over at the AQS forums



			
				Sushi-Y said:
			
		

> According to the newest information from Shonen Magazine and Comic Bonbon, as well as MOON PHASE, a new Negima manga based on the upcoming new Negima anime, "Negima!?", will begin serialization on the November issue the monthly magazine "Comic Bonbon", also owned by Kodansha.
> 
> The mangaka will be Fujima Takuya of Essentia. An artist who's active in both the commercial manga business, as well as doujin productions. (His drawing style tends to be kind of ero-moe, but retaining a really clean look) I've seen his art from "EVE~ New Generation~" on CompAce, it's quite nice. (For some reason, I really want to see how he draws Takamichi ^^; )
> 
> Comic Bonbon is targeted towards elementary school-age readers, so the contents of this manga should be quite "all-age".


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 6, 2006)

A bit of correction there the new Negima anime is being done by Shaft not by Gainax. Both animation companies have worked together in the past (Mahoromatic)but lately Shaft has been doing there own work by themselves.

Looking forward to seeing the new manga sounds interesting.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 6, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> A bit of correction there the new Negima anime is being done by Shaft not by Gainax. Both animation companies have worked together in the past (Mahoromatic)but lately Shaft has been doing there own work by themselves.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new manga sounds interesting.



Sorry about that, its fixed. The thing is that I knew it was Shaft too, but for some reason I typed Gainex  I really dont know why. Oh well, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 6, 2006)

No biggie. cough*Gain*ax**cough lol

As for the manga you know I wish there was more of that girl Zakie sp? the one with the tear drop. Something about her seems a bit mysterious since she doesn't talk and didn't she already know some magic?

You know I wish Ken Akamatsu would do? I'll be something like what Jin (who does School Rumble) does which are  Side B stories which basicly have characters that don't really have much engament in current story. Usually this stories are side stories or we get to see another point of view during what's going on in the story from their perspective.

That would give characters more time to shine rather then being forgotten.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't worry, Gutsu. Zazie Rainyday will get her time in the spotlight in the future. For sure, Akamatsu hasn't forgotten about her. 

Yes, as of now, there are speculations on what she really is. Her being a mysterious character makes you think that she's highly involved in the magic world (some even speculate that she's the daughter of one of Nagi's companions...).

Well, I'm curious how the new Negima manga based on the new anime will fare. Hope that it won't contradict Akamatsu's original work, despite being totally different (as sources claim).


----------



## Deranged (Aug 6, 2006)

I think this si the third time i believe i have read that... XD

But yeah, some of my hopes are shattered but im still somewhat interested 0_0


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 6, 2006)

Question...
I'm near chapter 80, and I'm wondering how come Asuna's weapon is changing. On the card she stands with a large really kickass sword and most of the time she uses a fan? I only seen her use the sword once, at the island resort that the Iincho rented when asuna rescued negi from teh fake sharks.
I like the sword way better so why does she not use it.


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 6, 2006)

AQS just release 144 for everyone's pleasure.


----------



## isanon (Aug 7, 2006)

hahaha the chibi was price less


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 7, 2006)

A translation by Sushi-Y for 145 is now up at the AQS forums, although, since their is always so much text, it's a pain to look at the raw and translation at the same time.

 soccernet


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I used Sushi-Y's translation and didn't credit him/her. Not that I forgot to, but because at first it did not seem very important. However, since it seems that it is not wise to do so, I have just included a credit page in the chapter. I sincerely hope no one jumps to the conclusion that I had tried to claim full credits for this translation.


----------



## isanon (Aug 10, 2006)

lzyjosh said:
			
		

> Yes, I used Sushi-Y's translation and didn't credit him/her. Not that I forgot to, but because at first it did not seem very important. However, since it seems that it is not wise to do so, I have just included a credit page in the chapter. I sincerely hope no one jumps to the conclusion that I had tried to claim full credits for this translation.



nah its is just that translators sometimes get angry if you dont respect their wishes and especialy if you dont give them credit for their work. we all know how it went when a bunch of morons wouldnt respect oceans wishes to not use his translations untill he was satisfied with them (and if you dont know , well he stoped posting his translations wich is realy a shame cause he was a realy good translator)


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh well, Sushi-Y told me not to continue. Well, so now I've got no choice but to do so.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll pass. I don't know the language either. :sweat


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 11, 2006)

Ah haha...I've got a Japanese friend. But he's only interested in Bleach.. . Not that I don't like Bleach...but then, it's Negi here.

Zzz...it's sad. Anime and new book coming up, but it's such a long wait!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 12, 2006)

Aw, that sucks. This is enough reason for me wanting to learn the Japanese language already...


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah, but learning to read japanese could take you up to ...  well a damn long time.


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 12, 2006)

Here:


I don't know if it's any use. I saw the wod short-cut and closed the window. <Me don't believe in short-cuts *grins*>


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 12, 2006)

What? What? What? Katakana and Hirigana charts? Kanji? There are different methods of writing?? Wow, and I thought Chinese was difficult.....


Yea, the AQS site for MSN is down. But they update on their main site too: . I always find the other website slow in updating. 

Oh and AQS havn't released 145 yet...


----------



## Fangren (Aug 12, 2006)

Heh...Chisame's view of reality is slowly being destroyed.


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually, it's pretty quickly.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, I seem to have lost track of the Negima manga lately. 146 is already out, huh? And to think that I haven't read 145 yet. Hmm...


----------



## isanon (Aug 20, 2006)

hehe they didnt apear on the best place did they


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone think the fact that they appeared in the air is an Ode to the Spring OVA in which the OP is the Negima cast Sky Diving? 

Pretty text heavy chapter so I will have to wait for a translation before I can comment more lol


----------



## isanon (Aug 20, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Anyone think the fact that they appeared in the air is an Ode to the Spring OVA in which the OP is the Negima cast Sky Diving?



you know i thaught about the same thing


----------



## Deranged (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, i was a little behind...all i have to do now is have a look at the raws... things are really picking up now, im quite interested to see how this will pan out


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 21, 2006)

A translation for 146 is now up at the Aquastar forums, you can check it out if you wanna know what happened in 146.


----------



## lzyjosh (Aug 23, 2006)

Heh, AQS is a weeee bit slow in realeasing the chapters. They're still at chapter 144.

But hey, don't go to them asking for it. You'll regret it..*wink*


----------



## isanon (Aug 24, 2006)

i wached the anime (i put it in here because of the manga spoilers) and was to say the least dissapointed. 


*Spoiler*: _if you haven't wached the anime dont read_ 



when negi asked evangeline to be her master she just accepted and didnt have him fight chachamaru wich means he didnt train with ku fei also they never used evandgelines manision. 

when yue asked nodoka why she liked negi she said it was because negi had a goal that he was aiming at , the problem is that in the anime they never train in evangelines maisson so she never get to know his goal. he also dont tell her about it so how can she know he has a goal.

when they go to kyoto doggie-guy (whos name eludes me at the moment) dont appear also since negi havent started his magic training with evangeline he doesnt know about his fathers house there , in fact there is almost no sceanes where he discuss things about his father with varius people in the entire anime, wich is strange since it is quite a big issue in the manga, not even with nodokas father who used to be nagis friend and party member. also nodoka makes a pact with setsuna and not negi, wtf??

also in the end of the anime when asuma dies it dont make sense at all sure i can get the part where she got cured by a deamon and only get 10 years to live but after that when in the strange episode where we se 4 year asuna geting protected by her entier class against 3000 deamons negi makes a pact with his *ENTIRE *class (even the gost that for some reason didnt go to heaven in the anime) then they go back in time with the time machine that is only suposed to work when the world tree is glowing and in 2 hours they build a anti deamon curse machine and disspells the curse. *WTF!*

end of rant


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 24, 2006)

And so... the MSN anime claims another victim (of disappointment, that is...).


----------



## isanon (Aug 24, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> And so... the MSN anime claims another victim (of disappointment, that is...).



pretty much yeah


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 24, 2006)

AQS just released 145, you can get it at their website


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 24, 2006)

lzyjosh said:
			
		

> Erm, there is a web you can get manga releases from, all the way from chapter 1.


Yeah, I know. But why bother making him/her go to those sites while we have the scans already, bundled by volumes?  

Thanks for the info, AgentMarth.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 25, 2006)

so while ive been away... we got someone dissapointed in the anime... (yet another one XD)... someone else reading this manga (which is brilliant) and 145 is out... yay, this has made my day


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 25, 2006)

There's one thing that came into my mind upon seeing the last page of the latest chapter - Portkey. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 145 thoughts_ 



Finally, the guys are seem to be getting back to Day 3, and it's all thanks to Chisame's presence (that's my girl! ). I just hope that she wasn't traumatized by the events that happened and by the fact that she's getting herself into a lot of trouble for being connected with Negi.

And that dragon or whatever monster it is has finally appeared after being absent for the longest time.

Obviously, Negi has still doubts on whether stopping Chao is the right thing to do. And it was kinda predictable that he will be able to go back in time and ask Chao herself on whatever reasons she has for causing a lot of trouble.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 26, 2006)

AgentMarth said:
			
		

> Although they lost their translator, which pretty much caused them to die out, you may still be able to contact them, I had this old link to their one and only website saved in my favorites, and I also searched them on Baka-updates. It looks like they my be reachable on IRC, but that may be it.



Thanks, unfortunatly the website dosnt seem to contain any contact information other then their IRC channel. I went to the IRC channel a few days ago and while I cant connect to the server irc.firewirez.net, I did manage to check out their channel on chat.firewirez.net but there seems to only be a few bots there now a days (or atleast no one answered me. I left my email for if anyone read it later and never got a response.) I guess thats understandable since its been over a year since they've been active.....



			
				AgentMarth said:
			
		

> And the pictures look good, I take it you used the HQ version of the raw though, am I right? Just keep in mind, there are alot of characters who like to think their thoughts, therefore making them not in the bubble, and those can be a pain to cover up/rebuild if you want to go that far. Alot of people don't realize how hard all the editing can be, that double page for 144, I was the one who had to put that together, there was like a half an inch that was just not there, it was a pain, so I am just sticking to coloring pictures for now.



Ya, Im useing the HQ raws. They look really nice.

Ya, I actually picked those practice pages because they included some text outside of a bubble that covered some of the picture so I could practice redrawing. On the first pic a lot of Asakura's hair was covered so I had to redraw that and then in the second pic Negi's hair was also covered so I had to redraw it again. It is definatly a bit of work but I think it turned out pretty good all things considered ^__^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually have a cousin who knows the language, but I think it will be pretty awkward to ask a 30-something-year-old woman to read and translate some ecchi manga. :sweat

Anyway...

When I saw the announcement by AQS in Chapter 145 regarding the OVA and second anime installment, I was actually fooled into believe that Kotaro is going to be present in the OVA or in the new anime, since he was included in the group picture. 

But when I was re-reading some chapters, I realized that the group picture in the announcement was actually the cover of a certain chapter, colored to look like it's the same character art of the upcoming anime.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 27, 2006)

how can the fanservice put him off? 
I like it


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, first chapter is done. Tell me what you guys think, both about the chapter and the project itself. Do you guys thing there is enough demand for HQ scans to warrent this project? Anyways, here is the first release:

Link removed


----------



## Deranged (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a little update.... This is magnificent, Mahou Sensei Negima is much easier to clean and typeset than Air Gear was... (for Air Gear it would take me hours to clean a page to a half job standard...)

Ill be happy to help bring out these HQ releases as well... i already got through the first few pages of chapter 20.. 

Have a littl problem though... normally, my policy on sound effects would be not replace them with english one but to keep them there and add an SFX note... however i am a little unsure on what most of the sounds are... and not wanting to mistranslate, i think ill just leave the majority of them alone...


----------



## Deranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Oops... should have mentioned yesterday that had done the first five pages of chapter 20  

I feel like we're restoring old pieces of art... perhaps we should call our selves the Negima Restoration Society.... I can make a cool credits page as well... i did the current one we're using for air gear


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 30, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Oops... should have mentioned yesterday that had done the first five pages of chapter 20



Oh well, we will just have to come up with a system so stuff like this dosnt happen  We can either split the chapters up or just do alternating chapters, or just "call" certain pages when you can do them so we know whats done/being done at the time. Idk, whatever works.



			
				derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> I feel like we're restoring old pieces of art... perhaps we should call our selves the Negima Restoration Society.... I can make a cool credits page as well... i did the current one we're using for air gear



lol I was thinking almost the same thing, something like Negima Restoration Project but Society sounds cool too. Great minds thing alike I guess  

That would be great if you could make a credits page page. I just used the filler page that was already in the Raw and wrote text on that XD Im not that great at creating stuff from scratch lol


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Period 147 Spoilers!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Koi Saber!










*Spoiler*: __ 



Sushi-Y's Period 147 Translation
Unreal 2007 - NOT PS3 console exclusive
Yes if you're wondering Sushi-Y is the girl that publicly pwned me for calling her Sushi-Y-chan. Yes it's the sig.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, great. Info regarding the latest chapter. And I haven't read 146 yet. 

Hmm... looks like an all-out war...

And I think I saw your username in the AQS forums, RedWolf, but I did not saw the part where Sushi pwned you. More details? Or is the reason you posted in your sig explains it enough?


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Well Negi is having some reservations whether Chao is right.

Revealing magic to the world would make it a better place.

Not only is Chao his student but his 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his decendant as well


.

Off topic:

The said incident.

Kunoichi: Witch

The new one Sushi-Y made for me.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 147_ 



w00t! The big battle is finally starting and the whole class is participating XD Should be good to say the least  

Now that we have the specific details of Negi's plan I have to say it was pretty good. However, since the battle started early I guess everyone will have to make do without Negi for a bit since he is still weak at the moment. Im looking forward to some interesting match-ups for the final show down.


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 1, 2006)

Aye, the lastest chapter isn't much exciting to me...


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

hi guys, any idea where i can get chapter 68 and above?


----------



## isanon (Sep 2, 2006)

mrtay said:
			
		

> hi guys, any idea where i can get chapter 68 and above?



you can get them on irc #lurk at ircHighway.com


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 2, 2006)

Ah well Hour 148 LQ is out. Although I can't understand a thing


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 2, 2006)

Great. I'm (or we're...) behind three chapters now...

Anyway, what volume is Chapter 68 on? I can send some links to the guy who was asking for it.


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 2, 2006)

It's from volume 8.


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 2, 2006)

Honestly, the last few chapters of Negima aren't really exciting me much. Or maybe I just need the translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it starts with getting some girls stripped and stuff. Then comes the part where Yue speaks, which I would like to understand. Setsuna and Asuna comes to the rescue. Omigosh, what's that with that knight armor?? Lol, and it ends with the "emergency", of which I would I know what it means.

There are also those special pages, which I believe are called "omake pages"?


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

oh ya, i was really eager to ask which character would be u guys favourite?

for me, it's nagase san. really cool and cute too =)


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 2, 2006)

lzyjosh said:
			
		

> Honestly, the last few chapters of Negima aren't really exciting me much. Or maybe I just need the translation.



Seriously??? This chapter is the best in a long time!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final battle is going in full force. Its great to see the rest of 3-A get in on some action and the entire school has been turned into a battle ground.

Setsuna and Asuna were awesome in this chapters. A whole army of students are losing to the robot invasion and then Asuna and Setsuna come in and take them out with ease with a cool pose to boot  Cosplay FTW! lol

Can't wait for the translation so I know what Yue and them were talking about and can understand what is actually going on lol

These last few chapters have gotten me more excited then Ive been in awhile. Its the beginning of the climax of the arc. I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

sorry i am slping. ur pig fren just woke up. btw millions of thanks for that


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 3, 2006)

Where do you upload the chapters to? Savefile? I would also like the earlier chapters.

@Scorpio3.14
Maybe I just don't like seeing everyone dress up as mages. Or then again, maybe I just need the translation.

Edit: Alright, Hour 148 translations are out. Wheee....


----------



## Howlslash (Sep 5, 2006)

Soory for asking, but I was hospitalized and cannot get с147 script trans from AQS. Now it has only 148.
So if anyone has 147 script, can you PM it to me, please?....


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 5, 2006)

anyone know where i can get the english translations of the manga chapters 100+ without subscribing or anything?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good to see another AQS release. Another quality chapter for us to enjoy  (although Boo to whoever was useing Sushi-Y's translation without permission. I hope they stop.)

Also, where is my Negima raw this week  Raw-Manga is usually pretty prompt with there scans. I wonder if anything is wrong this week since I havnt seen any Shounen Magazine raws this week. The magazine was released this week right?

Also just some other news, I think Ive decided to just do Volume releases for my Negima Restoration project. Im a good ways done with Volume 3 now so hopefully I can release the finished HQ scans of Volume 3 relatively soon. Just though I would let you all know how things are coming along.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I'm fairly new to the manga series (currently on Volume 11 Ch.90) and the story is fairly expansive compared to the anime. Loved the fight scenes especially when Negi and kotaru teamed up against that Demon and now I just finished the preliminaries for the martial arts tournament. 

I started the reading the manga yesterday and reading 90 chapters thus far is putting strain on my eyes but it's worth it >_<

I hope to catch up to the current chapter (146 by sometime tommorrow). 

Oh..I'm not sure if people in the manga section hate the original anime series, but I liked it, even *now* that I know that it I know the anime skipped, merged and left tons of great scenes and storyline plots out. But it was still decent. The dub is premiering tonight at 11:30pm for anyone interested. 

And if you really did hate the anime series, perhaps the new TV remake (and OAV) coming out in October will be better....in either situation show support


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay... AQS has finally released 146 (loved the comment on the AQS site... ), but as I said, I'll wait until the end of the year before I start reading the manga again. 

So you're finally reading the manga, eh, Samatarou?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 11, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, I'm fairly new to the manga series (currently on Volume 11 Ch.90) and the story is fairly expansive compared to the anime. Loved the fight scenes especially when Negi and kotaru teamed up against that Demon and now I just finished the preliminaries for the martial arts tournament.



The action has only just begun. MWAHAHAHAHAHA  

Seriously though the tournament is awesome. I don?t think you will be disappointed.



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> I started the reading the manga yesterday and reading 90 chapters thus far is putting strain on my eyes but it's worth it >_<
> 
> I hope to catch up to the current chapter (146 by sometime tommorrow).



I actually did a similar thing when I first started reading. Its pretty addictive really. I found myself reading a lot more then I intended  



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> Oh..I'm not sure if people in the manga section hate the original anime series, but I liked it, even *now* that I know that it I know the anime skipped, merged and left tons of great scenes and storyline plots out. But it was still decent. The dub is premiering tonight at 11:30pm for anyone interested.



Im actually like you. I didn?t hate the anime, I found it to be an enjoyable watch (although some fans would disagree with us but oh well). Its just that compared to the manga you can see that the anime could have been a far better then it was which is why its disappointing to me. Its more about the wasted potential then it is about the actual anime being bad, but that?s just me.



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> And if you really did hate the anime series, perhaps the new TV remake (and OAV) coming out in October will be better....in either situation show support



Damn straight I'm going to support it!  I'm super hyped about it actually  I just hope I'm not just setting myself up just to be knocked down lol I know that?s Deranged stance on it at least


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> The action has only just begun. MWAHAHAHAHAHA


Yeah, I'm totally not sure why that girl wants to expose Mages to the world through the tournament but it sounds interesting. I can't wait to find out the reason ^_^ 




> Seriously though the tournament is awesome. I don?t think you will be disappointed.



I just got to the final four of the tournament... 

but I'm way too tired to go on..so, I'll start back up tommorrow morning, when my eye have time to rest >_<



> Im actually like you. I didn?t hate the anime, I found it to be an enjoyable watch (although some fans would disagree with us but oh well). Its just that compared to the manga you can see that the anime could have been a far better then it was which is why its disappointing to me. Its more about the wasted potential then it is about the actual anime being bad, but that?s just me.



Just saw the dub tonight and they changed some of the dialouge around but it could have been worse  

I wonder why they made him say he had a bachelor's degree? I guess the fansub was wrong when he said he had a Graduate degree (i.e. Masters, PhD, etc..)? Then again, I'm not familiar with Britain's educational system >_>

At least Negi's voice sounds British  




> Damn straight I'm going to support it!  I'm super hyped about it actually  I just hope I'm not just setting myself up just to be knocked down lol I know that?s Deranged stance on it at least



I'm supporting the dub, and may even buy the DVD....if it's dual audio v_v
As for the OVA and the TV remake, well, the OVA animation looks beautiful *drools* can't wait ^_^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yes. The tournament is one of the best parts of the manga so far, despite being a totally overused concept in some other series. 



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm totally not sure why that girl wants to expose Mages to the world through the tournament but it sounds interesting. I can't wait to find out the reason ^_^


As of the latest chapter (145), Chao's reason hasn't been told yet. There should be. It will be so lame if she didn't have a reason in the first place. Unless she just wanted to expose mages and magic... period. And for her reason, maybe it has something to do with what happens in the future where she came from...


----------



## isanon (Sep 12, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> Oh yes. The tournament is one of the best parts of the manga so far, despite being a totally overused concept in some other series.
> 
> 
> As of the latest chapter (145), Chao's reason hasn't been told yet. There should be. It will be so lame if she didn't have a reason in the first place. Unless she just wanted to expose mages and magic... period. And for her reason, maybe it has something to do with what happens in the future where she came from...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it has been hinted that negi will do something disastrus in the future that will force mankind to move to mars and that chao lin is trying to expose magic to prevent that disaster from happening


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 12, 2006)

ROFL, nice comment to go with a new chapter of a great manga...If you don't know what I mean, see AQS Homepage.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Period 149


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Otome punch or Atomic punch is skill honed by all Mahora schoolgirls


Misora's really crappy drawing. Cocone's pretty good


Ai ga Tomaranai! You can't stop Love!

Does Hitoshi get royalty from Chao and Hakase?



He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10, He's Only 10 years old!

I'm not a Shotacon! Ack!


Aww screw it! Chu! <3 

_Fine I'll kill you later! You're going to make me cry in the end anyway!_


Haruna: There's nothing too see here folks!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 12, 2006)

w00t!!! The new raw is finally out! *does his new raw day dance* 

I gotta say, another awesome chapter IMO


*Spoiler*: _chapter 149 spoilers_ 



The Eva's have arrived XD Dosnt look like anything the mage teachers can't handle though. That scene with the 3 teachers takeing on one of the giant robos looked awesome though, I can't wait for a HQ version of that.

We finally get to see some of Mana. Looks like she's having fun with this  Hopefully her role in Chao's plan is coming up soon because Mana is awesome and more of her can only be a good thing lol It seems Chachamaru was the one hacking into the Mahora computers. Seems logical considering she is the one who hacked intot he system way back in Volume 3 to knock out the power IIRC.

OMG!! Finally! A pactio with Chisame!!  It was cute. I love how Negi woke up right as she was about to kiss him and then she got all embarresed, covered his eyse, and then kissed him LOL nice wake up surprise for Negi atleast though  Also, damn you Ken!!! He always teases us with the pactio cards by coving them up when they are first made so the fans dont get to see them yet ;__; Oh well, hopefully she will be useing it soon.


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _149 spolier_ 



Yeah I love that panel of the teachers taking on the giant robots, I would love to color that but the quality isn't good enough to make out the details.

We get to see Chachamaru but I still wanna know were Eva is, and why Chachamaru isn't with her. Mana, well more of Mana is always good.

I too liked the pactio scene with Chisame, and I somehow knew we wouldn't get to see the card.




About the comment on the AQS homepage, well thats are editor for you. You will be able to see the whole picture in the next release.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 12, 2006)

AgentMarth said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _149 spolier_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think we will be seeing Eva do much anytime soon. Back in chapter 132 she said she was going to stay out of Chao's plan and not interfere with anything. She also said she would loan Chachamaru to her to use in her plan. Im kinda thinking that Eva is useing this as a test for Negi or something. However who I do want to see is Kotarou. What is he doing during this whole mess?

Also, about Chisame's card. After looking at it more carefully the card in the manga looks almost exactly like the Chisame pactio card thats already been on the net for awhile.



I didnt notice at first but the two are pretty much identical. I guess we had Chisame's pactio card all along


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ 149_ 



I didn't even know there was already a pactio card floating around, I guess I should pay more attention, I still wanna know want her artifact it then and what it can do. Good find! 

I guess it could be a test by Eva, we will see.

I keep forgetting about Kotaro, were did he run off to? It makes you wonder




And on other note - 

Awesome! Samatarou is using the picture I colored for his avy!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2006)

AgentMarth said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ 149_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh...I wasn't aware you colored it. 

Well, it's a great job and I hope you don't mind me using it ^_^
I just started reading the manga on Sunday and finnally got up to Ch.146 today. So, I'm very interested in finding out what's Nagi plan for trying to stop Chaos from revealing the truth about mages to the entire world. 

I'm not even thinking about the raw chapters just yet...because well, I just finished reading 146 chapters in 2 1/2 days [/eye strain] xDD


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't mind you using it at all. It a cool thought knowing alot of people on the forum will see it now. So thanks for making it into an avy!

Yeah I too wonder what Negi will do to stop her, he seems troubled by the comment Takamichi made about his dad maybe even joining Chao if he were still around. That and the fast that they are related, makes it very interesting.

Reading all the chapters that fast, jeez, it would be best to rest your eyes a bit then.


----------



## Deranged (Sep 14, 2006)

Woah something strange i just noticed... i have up to the latest released chapter, but i dont think ive read them... i find that strange  I blame me being busy but somehow, i dont think thats enough to excuse it XD

Just to ,ake sure im up to date though, what was the latest AQA release


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 14, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Woah something strange i just noticed... i have up to the latest released chapter, but i dont think ive read them... i find that strange  I blame me being busy but somehow, i dont think thats enough to excuse it XD
> 
> Just to ,ake sure im up to date though, what was the latest AQA release



Chapter 146 was the last chapter released by AQS and the latest raw release is 149  These recent chapters have been awesome IMO


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the new chapters are awesome, but damn Ken and his breaks, looks like there may be another between 149 and 150. Well, that just gives me more time to color for our releases.


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I can't say I didn't see that coming, well I really can't. Although, I didn't expect the Captain to post such a detailed summary. While it does suck for the fans, it's what happens when people try to be all like "Oh, I think I'll be cool and steal the translation for my crappy scan, that will make me popular!"

Although, if you notice, the dialogue was left in for page 16. The Chisame: "Shut up, be quiet!" was particually funny.


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 15, 2006)

AQS just released 147. Go grab it from there homepage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 147_ 



LOL..well, Choa is always one step ahead of everyone, I knew she was going to speed things up xDD
But the plan to make a game involving the sudents was purely brillant on Negi's part. 

*loves the strip beam*


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 16, 2006)

w00t! That was a pretty quick release by AQS. However, whats up with the whole girl search thing  


*Spoiler*: _147_ 



The final battle has finally begun. MUWAHAHAHAHAHA 

Its...

- Neo-Crimson Wing (Negi, Asuna, Yue, Nodoka, Haruna, Kaede, Chisame, Ku Fei, Setsuna, and Konoka)
- Mahora Mage teachers
- 2,500 students armed with magic weapons

vs

- Chao's team (Chao, Mana, Chachamaru, and Satome)
- 6 Giant Lifeform units
- 2,500+ robot fighters armed with strip beams 

A pretty epic battle if I do say so myself.


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _147_ 



Yeah the strip beam is nice, it results in alot of fanservice pictures.
Someone needs to invent one of those in real life. Muwahahaa!

I still wonder about Asakura, if you look at the chapter cover for 130, you see her in the back with Chao. That makes me wonder a bit if its any kind of forshadowing or not.




The girl search thing is a result of our editor. He's well, I'm not sure how to put it... Basically out of the entire group, Sushi-Y is the only girl, so he wants more, yeah, thats it.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 16, 2006)

AgentMarth said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _147_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _147_ 



About Asakura, I dont think she is really on anyone's side really. On one hand I dont think she will be actually physically going against Negi and Co. but at the same time I dont think she would be that upset if Chao were to win this battle and magic would be exposed to the world. However only time will tell for sure I guess

On a seperate note, WHERE IS KOTAROU!!!  Kotarou is not the type of person who would miss out on a fight, espesially a big one like this. Heck, and army of evil robots to fight would be like Christmas to him 






			
				AgentMarth said:
			
		

> The girl search thing is a result of our editor. He's well, I'm not sure how to put it... Basically out of the entire group, Sushi-Y is the only girl, so he wants more, yeah, thats it.



I see. I guess I just found the whole "mascot" thing to be kinda weird XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot all about Kotarou :S

He wasn't with the group during the time travel part, so I can understand why he wasn't initially there, but I'm guessing he should have at least been informed about the plan that was about to commence since it nearly involves most of the student body xD


----------



## Nathan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _147_ 





Oh! So~ Cooooool. STRIP BEAM! XD

And Setsuna's teacher has a Pactio card as well....

I'm also skeptical about Asakura....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe hes having Tea with Eva or something since they are both MIA in all this lol Although Eva atleast has a reason, she said she was going to sit this one out and see how things play out. Kotarou on the other hand just seems to have dissappeared.

Weird thought I had right now though, you think its possible that Kotarou could be working with Chao? On one hand I wouldn't think so because he is pretty much one of the good guys now and Negi's friend now even if he wont admit it lol but then again Kotarou from the beginning had a dislike for mage's (particularly western mages) and Kotarou never turns down a fight. That would kinda explain his absense too. Kinda unlikely but its possible I guess XD


----------



## Nathan (Sep 16, 2006)

Argh! I keep getting confused with Touka and the school secretary.

Does anybody else think they look alike a lot?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Kotaru has a one track mind, so I doubt he'd team up with her. All he wants to do now his fight and get stronger. And he found a worthy adversary in Negi. I'm not sure what he's doing right now, but I doubt that he would be involved in such a complicated plan xD





Oh..I was thinking of doing a tier list of strongest fighters, but I'm having a tough time arranging them. Please rearrange (because I know I'm way off on a couple of them) and add characters to the list. 

Power Tiers (From strongest to least strongest)


Nagi 
Colonel 
Chao 
Mana 
Negi 
Takahata  
Evageline  (should be much higher w/restriction off...IMO)
Kaede 
Setsuna 
Asuna  
Kotaru 
Ku Fei 
Chachamaru


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 16, 2006)

A power tier list is gonna be kinda tricky to do. Mine would go kinda like this, which each group not really being in a particular order. 

Group 1
Nagi - Benchmark for a reason
Evangeline - Not restricted of course
Takamichi - Can own you with out you even knowing

Group 2
Chao - Becuase of her gadets
Mana - Well, Mana's just awesome
Setsuna - Shinmei Ryu awesomeness
Kaede - Ninja woman
Chachamaura - Eva's minstra, and fricken robot

Group 3
Asuna - Baka power for the win
Ku Fei - Ancient martial arts
Negi - Although, he will be best in end of course
Kotaro - Inugami tricks

Group 4
Takane - aka stripper gal
Mei - Wtf, broom attacks?
Nutmeg - Uh, got nothing

But thats really just the more popular in manga characters, not like the teachers who are strong but we don't see much of. Left out some of Negi's harem for obvious reasons. Some people's artifacts may be strong but not them in and of themselves, like the colonel.

Love the new sig Samatarou, I love the Kotora "ha--- I don't have a clue what you're talking about"


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ya, a power ranking is kinda hard to do with Negima because unlike DBZ and some other anime/manga its not always "Me > You therefore I win if we were to fight." In certain circumstances weaker characters can beat stronger characters. For example, take away Mana's guns and confine her to relatively close range in a ring like in the tourniment and Ku Fei can beat her even though I personally belive Mana in general is quite a bit stronger of a fighter. 

Anyways, here is my _rough_ attempt at a list.

1. Nagi
2. Evangeline unrestricted 
3. Colonel Sanders
4. Takamichi
5. Chao (only with her time gaunlets though)
6. Touko
7. Mana
8. Kaede
9. Chachmaru
10. Setsuna
11. Ku Fei
12. Kotarou
13. Negi
14. Asuna
15. Takane
16. Mei
17. Misora
18. Nutmeg XD

Thats kinda rough though.

Oh and I would also like to say awesome new sig Kira :admire


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

I would have never though Chacha,aru would be ranked as high. I would have ranked her very high "pre training" and perhaps she was holding back in the previous battle with Negi *since it was just to get only one hit on her*, but I think some of the fighers have gotten stronger. 

For example, when Setsuna's really serious, I'd say she would be a match for Evageline (yeah, Evageline was trying to teach her something through the match), but that still doesn't neglect that Setsuna did beat Evageline at full strenght. 

And thanks...I was thinking of making it a weekly thing, but need topics (and images) each week for the sig


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I would have never though Chacha,aru would be ranked as high. I would have ranked her very high "pre training" and perhaps she was holding back in the previous battle with Negi *since it was just to get only one hit on her*, but I think some of the fighers have gotten stronger.



Negi tried for over an hour to just hit her once and he couldnt do it. He only hit her in the end because Chachamaru was distracted by Makie's speech. In a more serious fight that wouldnt have happened. Plus Chachamaru was never trying to seriously hurt Negi, just keep him for hitting her. Just in martial arts skills alone Ku Fei refered to Chachamaru as a fellow master. Add to that her Robotic endurance, strength, intelligence, and built in weapons and I would put her pretty high up.



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> For example, when Setsuna's really serious, I'd say she would be a match for Evageline (yeah, Evageline was trying to teach her something through the match), but that still doesn't neglect that Setsuna did beat Evageline at full strenght.



Well Setsuna didnt really beat a full powered Eva, she just broke the illusion that eva cast on her and then defeated the weakened Eva  Plus there was the whole Eva just trying to teach her a lesson. Dont get me wrong, a serious Setsuna is a thing to be feared, but I wouldn't put her on Eva's level.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow, a lot of people rank Ku Fei a bit low, no?

Don't forget in the tournament nobody was allowed to use bladed weapons, but in the Kyoto arc Ku Fei had these hand-blades.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

I also don't think we saw all of Kaede's abilities as well, so I'm kinda hardpressed to put her below Mana...even though Mana herself was limited because she couldn't use her weapons.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, although we saw Kaede fight with her weapons with the teachers.

For some reason, I think the next person to get a contract/pactio will be either Kaede, Ku Fei, or Makie (just cause the author said she will be getting one soon).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

Having a contract with Mackie would be the most interesting pact. But for the purposes of increase strenght and firepower, Kaede and Ku Fei would be the more practical choice.


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh I have been waiting so long for a pactio with Kaede, I honestly though that she woulda gotten one by now. If I remember corectly, Kaede knew about the fact he was a mage before some of the other girls, back when he spent the day with her and she saw him leave. Now if only I can remember what volume that was...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

Hopefully, it's just a matter of time before there's a situation that arises where he would need to form a pact with Kaede. Probably not in this current arc, but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2006)

I also want Akira and Zazie Rainyday to get a pactio as well. Just because those two we barely see and both are interesting characters. I don't think none of them even got there own mini-arc yet.

I actually think Ku Fei and Negi will form a pact this arc, just because Ku Fei seems to have a past with Chao.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a feeling Zazie is going to play a much bigger role in later arcs. She is *the* most under developed character yet at the same time there have been hints all over the place that she isnt a "normal" girl (and I dont just mean the way she looks and her not talking ). She seems to have some magic association or something so I would be greatly surprised if she dosnt come into the story later and play some kinda role. Maybe not in this arc, but in events to come. Also for a girl that barely ever appears in the manga and never really talks she has a fairly good fan following XD


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2006)

^

True, but Akira as well is pretty under-devlopped. Out of all of Akira's friends (Makie, Yuna, Ako) she's the least developped. And Sayo is pretty under-developped as well.

Does anybody else think that at the end of the manga, almost all the girls of 3-A will have a pactio done with Negi? XD


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 19, 2006)

I like to think that Asuna is the strongest.
Her own strength, the Ability to do the ki and magic stuff and is also immune to other magic.
Made of pretty much pwn.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 22, 2006)

YAY!! Chapter 150 lq raw is finally out after two weeks 

Anyways I have to jet to school right now (already running late XD) so I will give my comments on the chapter when I get home.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Mana goes to work....



One by one they fall...



Obito... I mean Cocone! Misora is spared by cocone's sacrifice. (She's not dead folks)



Even they are not spared...



Cue in evil entrance...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _150 Raw Spoilers_ 



Omg, an awesome chapter! Lots to comment on.

Figured Eva would just be relaxing, drinking some tea/sake, and watching with a big smirk on her face while all this is going down lol It's so like her XD

Man Yuuna is really into this "game" XD However, she is definatly kicking butt and taking names 

Wow, Takamichi's pwnage of that Gundam/Eva deamon was pure awesome. Just confirms my suspicion that people like Takamichi, Eva, and etc... are just on a totally different level then everyone else. He pwned that monster like it was his bitch 

w00t! Some Mana action  even if it was only like two panels XD Anyway, interesting development with those bullets. Have no clue what they really are but they look hella cool 

Chao's new battle suit = pure pwnage. end of story. She's got freaking Funnels/Dragoons!!! XD That was an awesome entrance if I do say so myself.  Totally didnt see it coming and I can't wait to see what happens next. Is she going to try to take on everyone there at once???

Can't wait for the AQS summary and I am already anxiosly waiting for the next chapter XD


----------



## Nathan (Sep 22, 2006)

A little offtopic but, I heard there are these Pactio Cards (in color) that came with Character Singles and OP/ED singles, does anybody have images of all of them? They interest me.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 22, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> A little offtopic but, I heard there are these Pactio Cards (in color) that came with Character Singles and OP/ED singles, does anybody have images of all of them? They interest me.



are you talking about these?

Funimation Channel


----------



## Nathan (Sep 22, 2006)

^

Yup, thanks. Chisame's card from the manga is the same as the card that came with the single.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2006)

I have most of the contract cards (images only of course... ), and most of them I've used for most of my Negima-themed avatars and sigs.

<-- is using Chisame's card as avatar. 

I just wish I really get my hands on the real thing.  

Geez, I'm 5 chapters behind now...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Sep 23, 2006)

is this manga still going on?


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes

Don't let that crappy ploted Xebec anime fool you.

It's still ongoing .


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Sep 24, 2006)

i liked the anime 

if its not too much trouble, can you tell me whats happened so far in the manga?


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 24, 2006)

Chapter 148 was just release by AQS, same place as always to get it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I thought someone would have posted that news over an hour ago :S 

*Spoiler*: _Ch.148_ 




I love the idea of powerful Hero Units. Kinda cheap in some ways but at least the teachers as well as Asuna and Setsuna can go full on withouth being afraid if being found out xD


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 24, 2006)

I finished volume 9 and made my sig.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that Akira with her hair-straight down in 148?  -is hoping she would get a pactio soon-


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 24, 2006)

^If you mean my pic then no. It's Negi when he uses that ageing pill in volume 9.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2006)

^

No, that's not what I meant. XD I know that's Negi with the aging-pill.

I meant what my question meant. (Chapter 148).


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> Is that Akira with her hair-straight down in 148?  -is hoping she would get a pactio soon-



Ya, I'm pretty sure that is Akira. Idk about her getting a pactio soon though, but well see. Anything is possible 

Also, nice new sig GIR


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2006)

^

Yup, and I would at least thought Asakura would have a pactio by now. Cause she was one of the first people to know about Negi's magic.


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out my sig now.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Yup, and I would at least thought Asakura would have a pactio by now. Cause she was one of the first people to know about Negi's magic.



Ya, I thought she might get a pactio back in the Kyoto arc when she found out, but its been awhile and still nothing. Plus I doubt she will be getting on in this arc because of her connections with Chao. Right now the most likely canidates for pactios (as of ch 148) are Chisame, Ku Fei, and Kaede since they are the only members of Neo-Crimson wing that dosnt have a pactio with Negi yet. Wonder when those will happen  

@GIR, Awesome, I like this sig even better. That was such an awesome fight


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 25, 2006)

w00t! I doubt anyone besides me cares, but Mahora Fansubs just released chapter 149 of Negima in spanish. Normally I skip there releases, but now that AQS stop posting their translations I can always brush up on my spanish skills and read what they are saying that way  Idk if anyone else knows spanish, but I thought I would post it anyways in case anyone does.


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 25, 2006)

^AQS stopped fansubbing? WHY?! They were the second best after Mahora.


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 25, 2006)

^Oh ok, gotcha.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 28, 2006)

Negi with a sword?  Looks cool to me  Also maybe Anya and Negi's sister might play a bit of a bigger role in this one. I always thought Anya would make a good addition to the cast, having a girl around that is Negi's age would add an interesting element to the mix IMO


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 29, 2006)

If negi is carrying a sword he becomes a bit more independent and he would need less protection from (Damn, been a while since I read anything MSN ,these pactio girls) a Partner. The partners will become less special and well, partners are bassicly the most important things in the manga. I also didn't like negi getting taught martial arts for the same reason but it turned out not to be that bad.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll pass reading the new manga. I'd rather finish the original first. I haven't read any new chapters for the past month.  

Of course, I'll give it a try. It's just time isn't exactly my friend right now.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2006)

Shariyakugan said:
			
		

> If negi is carrying a sword he becomes a bit more independent and he would need less protection from (Damn, been a while since I read anything MSN ,these pactio girls) a Partner. The partners will become less special and well, partners are bassicly the most important things in the manga. I also didn't like negi getting taught martial arts for the same reason but it turned out not to be that bad.



We'll even in the origional manga partners are not just fighters anymore. In fact most of Negi's partners are support types that are in the back while the fighting goes on and Negi himself is on the front line fighting H2H. When partner's were first introduced Negi was really only considering one type of mage and that was the Spell Casting mage like Eva is where its good to have a fighter type partner to protect you while you cast big spells. However, now there is a second type of mage who fights in the frong line with none-incantation spells and dosnt really need that frong line support as much and can afford to have a support type partner who is in the back giving him support when needed.



			
				dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> 'll pass reading the new manga. I'd rather finish the original first. I haven't read any new chapters for the past month.
> 
> Of course, I'll give it a try. It's just time isn't exactly my friend right now.



Well the new manga is going to be in a monthly publication so its only going to be one chapter per month. Shouldn't be too hard to keep up with.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2006)

151 raw
another thread


*Spoiler*: __ 



hehe looks like takamichi got pwnd adn we get to se chisames artifact


----------



## Nathan (Sep 30, 2006)

^

Thanks for the raw.


*Spoiler*: _Holy monkeys! 0___o_ 




Asuna, Setsuna and Takamichi were all pwned in one shot. Misora to the rescue. XD

No Yuuna/Akira action...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 30, 2006)

w00t! Thanks for the raw isanon. Really nice chapter  


*Spoiler*: _151_ 



Damn, Chao is dishing out some major pwnage right and left  Same goes for Mana  

Asuna and Setsuna really couldn't do anything against Chao, they were dominated. Heck, even Takamichi looked like he had a hard time with Chao, but ulimately, just like last time, his hesitation was his down fall. I kinda wish they would have shown more of the Takamichi vs Chao fight though, but I guess there is only so much you can do in 18 pages  

Negi is finally awake and kicking some butt lol I loved how he pwned that giant robot thing, he looks really cool and mature. He is definatly taking this serious, can't wait to see what plan he has up his sleeve to fight Chao.

I still want to know what Chisame's artifact does though


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 30, 2006)

Can't wait for chapter 149!

Edit: I also bought volume 11 and only volume 11.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 30, 2006)

YAY! Apparently there was a prelude chapter to the new Negima!? Neo manga this month and it just appeared on the net ^__^ (the actual manga dosnt start until next month, but this was kinda like a preview chapter before chapter 1).

Anyways here is the link (its RAW, will update when/if it gets translated.)
This is from Orochimaru's sig

Just FYI, this is the manga that is linked to the new Negima!? anime.


*Spoiler*: _my 2 cents on the first chapter of the new manga_ 



Personally, I think its looking pretty good. The art, while different from Akamatsu's, is pretty good and the character designs are good too. I really like that there is some Anya development, in that one chapter there was more panel time for her then in the entire 151 chapters of the origional manga 

Seem's like they arn't changeing the basic story too much. Negi is still looking for his father. His father showing up to save him from demons still happens, along with the petrification of everyone. Negi is still sent to Japan to teach as his graduation thing. The backbone plot seems to be the same, but I'm sure the sub plots will be different and vary.

On another note that some people may be happy about, there IS some fanservice in the new manga  Anya gets stripped down to her panties by Negi's infamous sneeze lol That bodes well about the anime since this manga and the anime are based on eachother, but we will just have to wait and see to be sure.

Anyways, after reading this first chapter I am even more opptimistic about this new manga and the new anime then I was before. This is just a very initial outlook though, but everything is looking to be pretty good IMO 






			
				GIR said:
			
		

> Can't wait for chapter 149!
> 
> Edit: I also bought volume 11 and only volume 11.



BTW, how is the Del Ray version? Ive been thinking of buying some but I havnt had a chance to really check it out yet


----------



## isanon (Oct 1, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Anyways here is the link (its RAW, will update when/if it gets translated.)
> Read this.


that link doesnt work for me  

edit: nwm it worked after i let it load for 2 hours


----------



## Portaljacker (Oct 1, 2006)

^English and yah, it came with the lexicon with the info about the ring and stuff.


----------



## Portaljacker (Oct 1, 2006)

I found a video with the OP for the original series showing the pactio cards for each classmate! I also realized that the roman numeral on the card is their seat number!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 1, 2006)

GIR said:
			
		

> I found a video with the OP for the original series showing the pactio cards for each classmate! I also realized that the roman numeral on the card is their seat number!



Not all of those are anime-only.

The Ako, Ayaka & Chisame ones to name a few were created by Ken. You can tell because they have there named spelt in latin (Konoka becoming Conoca etc...) and the anime only have there named spelt in plain english (like Akira's should be Acira). The real-ones also have a latin name under them like for Chisame it's 'Idolum Virtuale' while the anime cards don't have those.


----------



## Portaljacker (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, I got it from BT in like 10 seconds!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 6, 2006)

Raw of Chapter 152 out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Makie and Ayaka might learn about the existence of magic now...

Next chapter, NET BATTLE (hopefully...)


----------



## DannyG (Oct 9, 2006)

ummm  where can I get the latest chapters of Negima like from a site I can dl from, or something like that?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 10, 2006)

Try going here.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yes, the AQS site and this site are your best bets for the latest chapters (the older ones, we have it... ). The latter, however, is down right now.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 14, 2006)

Someone over at AQS forums posted a small image of Volume 16's cover.



It's to small to see who is in the backround though. I'm hoping Akira is on the back-cover, but it's probably going to be Yuuna, or Mana.


----------



## .Tomasu (Oct 14, 2006)

Can someone post the Popularity Contest images? Please


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tomas Schwarz said:


> Can someone post the Popularity Contest images? Please



You mean the results of all the popularity contests? If so there heres the scan of all the results (sorry for the poor photoshoping, I was feeling lazy )


*Spoiler*: __ 





How to read: Vertically going down from the Student's name, the first number is the place that student got on the 5th Poll, the number below that the 4th Poll, and so on until you get to the bottom number which is the 1st Poll.


----------



## isanon (Oct 15, 2006)

well that sure as hell wasnt fast 

153 raw
[Megami] Sumomomo Momomo - 1


----------



## Nathan (Oct 15, 2006)

^

Yeah, I looked at it, and well, I was shocked. 0_o


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 17, 2006)

*points up*

Patience is a virtue, my friend. As much as it sucks to wait...


----------



## DannyG (Oct 17, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:


> *points up*
> 
> Patience is a virtue, my friend. As much as it sucks to wait...


I guess so


----------



## Nathan (Oct 17, 2006)

Big image of Volume 16 cover on Amazon.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Features: Asuna, Ayaka, Negi, Nodoka, Yuuna, Makie, Akira, Ako

And someone on AQS said that Yuuna is on the back-cover. (I wanted Akira on it. )


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 18, 2006)

WTF is Takane wearing? So damn revealing! 

Or is that Ayaka?


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 18, 2006)

Aw, I meant to post that earlier. Looks like you beat me to it.

Well it is out, but I guess my picture was to big in file size so it had to be shrunk down and turned into the credit page. It was in a full 1024x768 wallpaper size.

I also like Takane's outfit on the volume cover, I guess since it was the cover they were able to be a bit more flashy because there was a version in chapter 150 where the skin part was white and not, well, skin. But it was also the cover of the magazine, so maybe that would have just been a bit to much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL...if I kill Negi then Chao won't exist and I can get bcak to my normal life 

Nice to see Takahata back in action 

and forced displacement bullets? Semm like Chao thought of everything :S


----------



## .Tomasu (Oct 20, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> You mean the results of all the popularity contests? If so there heres the scan of all the results (sorry for the poor photoshoping, I was feeling lazy )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. Are they cool coloured ones? Like _Naruto's_.


----------



## DannyG (Oct 20, 2006)

Chapter 150 is out I'm so happy   now I don't care if my bestfriend is pissed off at beyond belief at me because a new chapter came out   tears of joy


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 21, 2006)

KAA 12 kingdom thread





Chiu: "Program Option Four!"

Saati Namba:"So cute!" loves her cosplay

Toni Namba:"Is she one us?" : blinking

Forty-chan Namba: "Do you come with Hyper Program Option?"   

Ma-Kun: "She's not a program"

Hitoshi Kobe:"Everyone stay away she's a hacker!" h43r: 





Magical Girls Bubilion?!



Ghost transfer? (GitS)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 21, 2006)

Seeing those makes me want to read the manga again after missing five or six chapters, since it's all about Chiu-chan.


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 23, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Seeing those makes me want to read the manga again after missing five or six chapters, since it's all about Chiu-chan.



You should just read it again, why wait?

Anyways, AQS just released 151, get it while its hot.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me why Negima! Is EXACTLY the same as Mahou Sensei Negima ? Except the animation is shot to hell?


----------



## isanon (Oct 24, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Negima! Is EXACTLY the same as Mahou Sensei Negima ? Except the animation is shot to hell?



you mean negiman! neo?? well we have only seen two chapters so far and one of them was only showing us more about negimas past than MSN and the other isnt scaned yet but from what we can make out there are some signifigant changes, like negi using magic on asuma rather than nodoka

lets just wait a few chapters and se


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Oct 24, 2006)

isanon said:


> you mean negiman! neo?? well we have only seen two chapters so far and one of them was only showing us more about negimas past than MSN and the other isnt scaned yet but from what we can make out there are some signifigant changes, like negi using magic on asuma rather than nodoka
> 
> lets just wait a few chapters and se



Im not talking about the manga, Im talking about the Anime for both series. They are identical!


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually Negima is Ken's milking cow.

There are four continuities each with the same premise but different storyline.

Mahou Sensei Negima manga - written by Ken Akamatsu himself

Mahou Sensei Negima anime - made by Xebec, the major deviation is Asuna's death and time travel arc.

Negima?! anime - made by Shaft they jump immediately to the Eva arc once Negi arrived in Mahora. There is a difference in Asuna's personality since doesn't hate kids or Negi it seems. 

Negima Neo manga - by Kodansha but with a different writer Takuya. Starts with Chapter 0. Shows the final test of Negi and Anya before graduating. 
Also Negi met Asuna differently. Instead of Nodoka falling down the stairs and Negi saving her, it is Asuna that took Nodoka's place and Negi catching Asuna.

Aslo the big difference to the Ken manga and first anime by Xebec is that Negima?! and Negima Neo Konoka and Setsuna are already in good terms.


----------



## DannyG (Oct 26, 2006)

Where can you read the new Negima series?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2006)

DannyG said:


> Where can you read the new Negima series?





You can find information on the new manga series in this thread: (Negima Neo)

The Official Akatsuki's Goal Thread! Discuss or complain here!


----------



## Uchiha_Teme (Oct 28, 2006)

After reading Love Hina, I'm quite impressed at Mahuo sensei Negima!
Ken Akamatsu is <3


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 28, 2006)

Finally got to reading chapter 151. Can't wait to see 152-154 now. XD


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Negima 155
this page



Only 10K ? That's insulting!



What are they fighting about? Breast size?



Yuuna battle scared yet still coming. Wonder what daddy thiks of this.



Does he really need to act so cool?



The final boss is renting a MolMol airship? Did Su give up on world domination?


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 6, 2006)

^how come the wanted poster in that raw is written in english? and the reward is in dollars too lol


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 8, 2006)

Question!?!
How does a normal pactio(not the provisional contract negi has a lot off) get's estabalished?
If it is the same as the provisional nagi had to smooch up some guys as he in the picture only had male partners. If they were his contracted partners, at least one of them had an artifact(the one who participated in the fighting tournament.)


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, I thought Nagi didn't have a partner...


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 9, 2006)

At least Alberio... number MI or 1001 in his pactio card.

But as explained by Eva with Nagi's fighting style he hardly needs it.

Kissing is the fastest way to establish a contract, with a magic circle that is.

I think it was explained that the other methods are messier.

The only ones we've seen with pactio cards that are not Negi's are Mei, Misora, Mana...(Am I detecting a pattern here?).

Touko has a card (haven't seen the design yet), probably from her ex-hubby.

Cocone too I think in the back cover with Misora


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2006)

AQS relased Chapter 152 AND 153! Wow. Double Release.


----------



## DannyG (Nov 11, 2006)

Sasha said:


> AQS relased Chapter 152 AND 153! Wow. Double Release.



I'm so happy right now


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah Nodoka got caught, Ku and Paru are busy with Chachamarus clones, Asuna and Setsuna are out battling it up, and Kaede's busy with Mana. It's awesome! 

I want more Kaede and Mana love.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes, the manga has hit a huge peak right now and I'm loving every minute of it ^__^ Each new chapter is better then the last. I wonder how long Ken can keep this up lol


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen long after the explaination about the differences about mages and omouji and the different kinds of magic arrows.

We are presented how to use the casseiopeia in battle.

No time stops just time leaps. Clock up! 



What the heck is that thing?



What does Satsuki's imagery have to do with this talk?


----------



## Talim Himura (Nov 19, 2006)

I like the Koala looking thing on the last page you posted. >.<


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi may be reffering to Satsuki about how she may be affliated with Chao and why..But I cant really be even 50% sure. I'm sure Sushi-Y's translations may explain most.




Other than that, great ch and nice seeing the cassy used in combat.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 21, 2006)

Im not uptodate atm but does it ever explain why Asuna can never manifest the sword form of her artifact at will?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Im not uptodate atm but does it ever explain why Asuna can never manifest the sword form of her artifact at will?



Well actually later she does learn to control it and can now summon the sword on command. She doesn't even really use the Fan much lately either lol


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 21, 2006)

> Well actually later she does learn to control it and can now summon the sword on command. She doesn't even really use the Fan much lately either lol


The fan is still a mystery in the series but who knows, Asuna may use it later on XD


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 21, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well actually later she does learn to control it and can now summon the sword on command. She doesn't even really use the Fan much lately either lol



I see ok thanks


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

well ever since the school festival started her fan has been useless. all the fan does is unsummon summoned monsters with one hit, and there havent been any summoned monsters in the scool festival only robots


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

Same here. So now robots are the memesis, Asuna's fan isn't really going to work this time XD But I guess from then on, we may only see it in comedy slapstick violence XD


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Same here. So now robots are the memesis, Asuna's fan isn't really going to work this time XD But I guess from then on, we may only see it in comedy slapstick violence XD


well there is still the demon summoner that attacked negis village ...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

The demon summoner is still unknown, and yeah, we may learn more about this mysterious summoner. Which means lots of usage for Asuna's Pactio fan.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 22, 2006)

Whatever happened to that weird white - haired kid? Fate.... something?


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

he dissapeared after evangeline kicked his sorry ass to kingdom come


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

Fate didn't even try to fight Eva. He simply escaped. he may come back seeing as how emotionles he is, may have an interesting backstory.


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Fate didn't even try to fight Eva.


fate didnt have a chance to fight eva she sent him flying with one hit
and we havent seen him since


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

Fate doesn't really care of fighting Eva though. He only fought because Chigusa hired him. But he may have more ambitions within him.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm pretty confident we will be seeing Fate again at some point in the manga. There was some definate foreshadowing that Negi will have to fight him again considering how much Eva referred to Fate and how Negi was far below his level. Idk when he will come back though, will have to wait and see how the manga goes after the current Chao arc is complete.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

> I'm pretty confident we will be seeing Fate again at some point in the manga. There was some definate foreshadowing that Negi will have to fight him again considering how much Eva referred to Fate and how Negi was far below his level.


Negi vs fate is definetly coming. Though I have to ask one thing, beside Asuna, what's Fate's other possible intentions? Does he have a sad flashback maybe?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Negi vs fate is definetly coming. Though I have to ask one thing, beside Asuna, what's Fate's other possible intentions? Does he have a sad flashback maybe?



Ya, I'm thinking if he does come back they will give him some kinda backstory. Might be a sad one  or maybe he has some connection to the destruction of Negi's village. Since Fate used petrification magic and everyone in Negi's village was petrified there may be a connection there. Idk, I'm just guessing but I definatly hope they develope his character a bit. He could be a good minor villian for later


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Ya, I'm thinking if he does come back they will give him some kinda backstory. Might be a sad one  or maybe he has some connection to the destruction of Negi's village. Since Fate used petrification magic and everyone in Negi's village was petrified there may be a connection there. Idk, I'm just guessing but I definatly hope they develope his character a bit. He could be a good minor villian for later


the demon who petrefied negis villige has already been defeted along with the slime sisters. but negi spared him


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 22, 2006)

isanon said:


> the demon who petrefied negis villige has already been defeted along with the slime sisters. but negi spared him



I said he may have some _connection_ to it, not that he was responsible for it  Just a guess though, may just be a coincidense.


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I said he may have some _connection_ to it, not that he was responsible for it  Just a guess though, may just be a coincidense.


maby but i doubt it since he is about negis age and negi was 3 years old when it happend


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 22, 2006)

I still want Fate to come back into the series later, I think that could make for one wicked fight betweeen him and Negi.

That, and I want Asuna's past to be explained, I still remember a refererance to her being a princess.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

> That, and I want Asuna's past to be explained, I still remember a refererance to her being a princess.


Oh yeah, Takamichi calling her hime-sama..I wonder, is she really a princess?


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 22, 2006)

Asuna did have her knights.
But if she really is royalty, I'm not sure.
I'd really like to know how Ken-chan will work that out.
I wanna know more about asuna.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

If Asuna's a princess, funny if Negi becomes her knight in Shinning Armor 6 years from now in the series XD


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 22, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Oh yeah, Takamichi calling her hime-sama..I wonder, is she really a princess?



I thought he was saying it as more of pet name or in an affectionate way.

Also why do i get some strange feeling Negi will be sucked into a sort of time warp eventuially :S


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

> Also why do i get some strange feeling Negi will be sucked into a sort of time warp eventuially


To Asuna's past maybe ^^? She cant remember so Negi cant look into her memories.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if Asuna is actually a princess or not, I kinda think it was just a pet name Nagi and his group had for her. She is definitely special though and I can't wait for Akamatsu to explore her mysterious past a little


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 23, 2006)

> I kinda think it was just a pet name Nagi and his group had for her. She is definitely special though and I can't wait for Akamatsu to explore her mysterious past a little


Who knows what Nagi and co. may have been doing with Asuna. No wonder why she loves old cool men.


----------



## isanon (Nov 23, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Who knows what Nagi and co. may have been doing with Asuna. No wonder why she loves old cool men.


dude she was maby 4-5 years old when she traveld with them


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 23, 2006)

> dude she was maby 4-5 years old when she traveld with them


Well, I thought her earlier influence as a younger child gave Asuna her cool old men interest. Mainly from Takamichi and Nagi XD


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 24, 2006)

The way I figure it Negi is a shotacon magnet for girls. Even those outside 3-A (Takane and Mei).

Nagi is the loli magnet, Eva and Asuna. Who knows there may be more out there. Maybe Nekane too, she was telling stories about Nagi to Negi.

It would be a kick in the head if the boy in Crimson Wing turns out to be a girl and Negi's mom.


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Negima 158
Naruto  332 por [AAN] online (sin descargar)



Family resemblance!



The Drama! (Yue seems to be like those girls in soaps)



The Shock! (No more instant time leaps)


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ broken arcive


----------



## RedWolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Then try this

Negima 158 Raw
chapter 125, page 11 courtesy of http://devilbox.decompiled.org/naruto/


----------



## Baka91 (Nov 25, 2006)

i read it negima


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2006)

RedWolf said:


> Then try this
> 
> Negima 158 Raw
> chapter 125, page 11 courtesy of http://devilbox.decompiled.org/naruto/


ty but i had already found it at another place 

anyway nice chapter


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

Whew, no more time leaps ^^ Less confusion I say. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyhow, seems Negi manages to damage Chao, more of Yue and Negi'sf lashback of their talk is shown, and the things go rough when Chao finally decides to pull the "big" one.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 25, 2006)

I know  and i apreciate their work


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 25, 2006)

AgentMarth said:


> We are working on it, unfortunatly school takes priority for most of the team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand  now it seems like i don't apreaciate them


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

> We are working on it, unfortunatly school takes priority for most of the team.


Business well take more toll once final exams come in for the team as well XD


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi gave Chao a piece of pw3nage! The bullet shower scene was awesome as well.



I dont get why most shounen fans especially ones in Arlong Park Forums who havent read this overlook Negima as some manga like Love Hina..


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 25, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> I understand  now it seems like i don't apreaciate them



Ah, no, its not like that. You weren't demanding or rude about it so its all ok.



Daisuke CP10 said:


> I dont get why most shounen fans especially ones in Arlong Park Forums who havent read this overlook Negima as some manga like Love Hina..



Well, the problem is that unless if you take the time to read till, maybe say, the end of the Kyoto arc where all the fighting starts, it does come off as just another harem anime, which can detour alot of people.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

> Well, the problem is that unless if you take the time to read till, maybe say, the end of the Kyoto arc where all the fighting starts, it does come off as just another harem anime, which can detour alot of people.


From the people, I suggested over there, they said they read volume 1 and stopped. He says, "This is just another retorical harem manga but this time with magic and that makes it bettahhh!![/sarcasm]"


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 26, 2006)

Been a long time since I last posted here...

Anyway...

When I first started MSN, yes, I really thought that it's another harem series by Akamatsu, with a touch of magic (I read somewhere the series was tagged as "Harem Potter"... ). Well, I loved Love Hina, but seeing a 10-year old boy as a protagonist, I was in WTF-mode. The first few volumes kept me wondering how this was going to progress in later volumes.

But later, when I saw how good the fights in the series were (being a fan of fight scenes in any series), I was still in WTF-mode, but because I never thought that Akamatsu can do such. Not only the fights, but the intriguing story as well. Simply proves that Akamatsu can do much than just his standard harem.

The excess fanservice, panty-shots and some slapstick humor may turn-off readers, but to those who stopped reading, little do they know that they're missing a lot.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 26, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Been a long time since I last posted here...



Yes it has been awhile  How long is your self imposed ban on reading the manga supposed to be again? Until the end of the year was it?

Anyways, I'm sure you will like what you read when you get back


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'll start reading new chapters next year. And I sure would like to know how much I missed.  

Well, I actually drop by this thread every now and then, but I avoid the spoilers and even the screens of the latest chapters.

Actually, the new anime helps a lot in my abstinence.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 27, 2006)

> I was still in WTF-mode, but because I never thought that Akamatsu can do such. Not only the fights, but the intriguing story as well. Simply proves that Akamatsu can do much than just his standard harem.


At this rate, once Negima ends, he may do FULL Shounen on his next manga and maybe even move to Weekly Shounen Jump or Shounen Sunday XD


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 27, 2006)

Nah, although he has gotten really good at doing fights, Ken needs to stick with his ecchiness. It's what hes known for and still does best. 

In a way, I don't want Ken to be in Shounen Jump, alot of the series there get too much attention, which can lead to negitive stuff being said about them, or such things like fanboys or whiners.

*Shudders at the thought of rabid Negimatards like the Naruto ones in the library...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 27, 2006)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> At this rate, once Negima ends, he may do FULL Shounen on his next manga and maybe even move to Weekly Shounen Jump or Shounen Sunday XD



I actually heard that after Love Hina, Akamatsu wanted his next manga to be more of a fighting Shounen title, but due to pressure from his publisher and fans after his success with Love Hina he decided to do another Harem/Ecchi manga, but went ahead and added strong fighting Shounen elements too 

Personally I think it turned out great  A good mix of everything.


----------



## Dullahan (Nov 27, 2006)

Just read through Vol 1-7 in one siting, and it's been great ride! <3 Nodoka!

Anyway, I would like Packs 3 and 4 please!


----------



## Portaljacker (Nov 27, 2006)

^Wrong thread. But pimping anyway.


----------



## Tsumoro (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if an art book is coming out for Negima or if one is in production? I kinda collect them and would deadly interested in adding this one to my collection.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 29, 2006)

AgentMarth said:


> Nah, although he has gotten really good at doing fights, Ken needs to stick with his ecchiness. It's what hes known for and still does best.
> 
> In a way, I don't want Ken to be in Shounen Jump, alot of the series there get too much attention, which can lead to negitive stuff being said about them, or such things like fanboys or whiners.
> 
> *Shudders at the thought of rabid Negimatards like the Naruto ones in the library...



*imagines all the character x >>>>>> everyone else threads or who has better echhi scenes rants* :S


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Dec 2, 2006)

> I actually heard that after Love Hina, Akamatsu wanted his next manga to be more of a fighting Shounen title, but due to pressure from his publisher and fans after his success with Love Hina he decided to do another Harem/Ecchi manga, but went ahead and added strong fighting Shounen elements too
> 
> Personally I think it turned out great  A good mix of everything.


Yeah, I got to admit he did do a good mix with the two elements there. Good job Ken-sensei and keep up the awesome work,


> In a way, I don't want Ken to be in Shounen Jump, alot of the series there get too much attention, which can lead to negitive stuff being said about them, or such things like fanboys or whiners.


Eyeshield21, Bleach, One Piece, and Naruto as well as reborn, yep, lots of attention in that magazine. 

Though I sometimes wonder, what if he did do a FULL Shounen manga?


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 2, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> *imagines all the character x >>>>>> everyone else threads or who has better echhi scenes rants* :S



Yeah thats exactly what I would want to avoid, luckily, it hasn't really happened yet, although, I saw a thread over at AQS that pitted Eva agaisnt 2 longbow Apache's, so...

Although I wouldn't mind the ecchi battles, provided people were to post pictures.



Daisuke CP10 said:


> Though I sometimes wonder, what if he did do a FULL Shounen manga?



I don't think that would work out to well, although it could maybe. Its hard to change your "style" or what you are known for without people giving you a what the hell look.

It would be like Kentaro Miura (Berserk) doing a romantic comedy. Try imagining that, it would be interesting.


----------



## RedWolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Rapishare: Negima 159 Raw



Command Spell! FSN?!!!



Kuu and Paru finished the Chacha sisters. Is that a trophy?



The decisive battle!

I won't spoil the ending. On to the next volume!


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2006)

Wait did i see what i think i saw at the end 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did Chao just get shot in the head


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 2, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Wait did i see what i think i saw at the end
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked more to me like the mark on her forehead wore/broke off. And because that seemed to be a representation of her power, I say shes down for the count


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2006)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 




It looked to me like she over-did herself and her capabilities. Maybe she'll have amnesia now....


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2006)

Didn't notice her jewel thingy it blends to much witht he skin.


I want to know what her relationship with Negi is


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 2, 2006)

Argh! My eyes!!! 

I've seen so much from the events of 159, considering that the last one I read was 145... well, at least, it seems that inevitable fight between Negi and Chao has begun.


----------



## Tsumoro (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone know when the next RAW is due? Or if someone knows of a helpful site they be willing to share where I can obtain RAWS for Negima I would be most grateful...


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2006)

I *think *they come out Tuesdays or on Thursdays 

Edit: Nvm scorpio has it >_<


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 13, 2006)

The next RAW should be out around this Saturday. Last Saturday there was no RAW because the mangaka took a break.


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh and by the way, here is one of the places that usually has the raw first.

Link removed

Point blank has it too usually, but has been acting a bit funny as of late.

Oh, and Chatulio, you were half right. The LQ raw comes out on Saturday, but the HQ raw comes out about 3-5 days later depending on how long Temporal takes to scan and upload it.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2006)

Victory is mine then:chimpo


----------



## RedWolf (Dec 22, 2006)

My photobucket is glitchy now so you'll have to see for yourselves...

Negima 160 Raw

Link removed

Oh my goodness

Chao's hair down on one side ...  She resembles... :


  *mumble*Guess the brat can't beat either Motoko or Tsuruko*mumble* <_<


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 22, 2006)

I guess all the raws felt like coming out early this week.

Is it just me, or does Chao look ALOT better with her hair down like that?


----------



## Tsumoro (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone able to do a Trans or a summary of this chapter for us non japanese speaking folk. <3


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, it may be a while until Sushi-Y can translate it. But once she does, a summary is done up usually within the day.

Yeah I as well really want to know what happened in detail.


*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks as if the spell did start to go through, but something Chisame did maybe is what stopped it from working


----------



## ikumdo (Dec 23, 2006)

What is the latest translated scan? Is it chapter 154? Where can I get the latest translated scan? A big thanks to the people who translates these!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2006)

^
The latest translated scan is 154.


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 28, 2006)

Just in case anyone wanted to know that doesn't already, the summary of chapter 160 is up at the AQS forums.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 28, 2006)

AgentMarth said:


> Just in case anyone wanted to know that doesn't already, the summary of chapter 160 is up at the AQS forums.



w00t! Thanks for the update AgentMarth. I've been checking regularly, but I forgot to check today


----------



## Deranged (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, god been away for ages... ive just recently caught up and man, is the story getting ever so more better...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Dec 29, 2006)

Props to RAW 161

*Spoiler*: __ 



I must say, as always, Mana and Kaede are hawt


----------



## Nathan (Dec 31, 2006)

AQS just released chapter 155 and 156!

(and there releasing till 159 I think)


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 1, 2007)

Its a New Years thing our editor wanted to do, release 155-159 as a way to say happy New Year from all of us at AQS. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Yay! Finally.

About the chapters:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not surprising that Chao lost. Now i'll be interesting to see after she stays. Since she knows that Negi is her greatgrandfather or something like that then she must know who Negi ends up with... maybe Chao could slip up saying who it is nah she isn't that careless though I wouldn't be surprise if the girls if some of the classmates that know about her being from the future would want to know. Maybe she'll give a few hints as to who it is.

Chao does look like Setsuna more then the other girls so.. omg maybe she's the one!!! lol doubt it. It better be Nodoka!!!   

Also looks like Chao's body was mess with really want to know as to why and what's going up in her timeline as well that cause her want to come to the past.

Yay! Kotarou finally shows up again he flies now and has a magic staff as well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Chao is obviously of Chinese descent.... Setsuna is Japanese.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chao is obviously of Chinese descent.... Setsuna is Japanese.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well assuming that Setsuna is the one that Negi will end up with, their child could end up marrying a person from China if not then their grandchild as well. So it won't matter that Setsuna is Japanese. Unless you think that Negi ends up with Kū Fei... :amazed

Anyways both Negi and Nodoka will end up together.  Their child or grandchild will marry a Chinese person which later on results Chao being born which is Negi's greatgrandaughter.


----------



## Baka91 (Jan 1, 2007)

It could be anyone


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

And who says they needed to be related legitimately... negi still has time to become a player *_*


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

derangedwithoutglasses said:


> And who says they needed to be related legitimately... negi still has time to become a player *_*



Wasn't there a family graph shown awhile ago that shows that Chao is a descentent of Negi as his great-grandauther. Ugh forgot what chapter was that. 

Chao has also said that she's related to Negi by blood just a few chapters ago she said that she's is a descented of Negi and the thousand master which implies she is related to Negi by blood.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

derangedwithoutglasses said:


> Go go go....
> 
> And illigitimate children and such are still related by blood... 0_0



lol Sorry I misread when you said "related legitimately" I thought you meant like she was adopted or something to that effect doh!...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking back on it, maybe i shoudl have been clearer :sweat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome battle between Negi and Chao. Cassiopeia versus Cassiopeia was a pretty interesting matchup. And the precise calculations played into Negi's strength so no wonder he was the only person who could stand up to Chao. 

And even though Chao could use magic and hers were technically stronger Negi was able to over come that partly because his incantations were faster?  

And I didn't know Kotarou could fly


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Awesome battle between Negi and Chao. Cassiopeia versus Cassiopeia was a pretty interesting matchup. And the precise calculations played into Negi's strength so no wonder he was the only person who could stand up to Chao.
> 
> And even though Chao could use magic and hers were technically stronger Negi was able to over come that partly because his incantations were faster?
> 
> And I didn't know Kotarou could fly



Me neither... he just came out of absolutely nowhere 0_0


----------



## Nathan (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh! I'm all caught up to the RAW!  -downloaded BakaNeko's 160 and 161-

Of course, I'm going to replace the BakaNeko stuff with the AQS when AQS releases.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Oh! I'm all caught up to the RAW!  -downloaded BakaNeko's 160 and 161-
> 
> Of course, I'm going to replace the BakaNeko stuff with the AQS when AQS releases.



Me too... 161 brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And even though Chao could use magic and hers were technically stronger Negi was able to over come that partly because his incantations were faster?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Chao lost because the magical symbol on Chao's head shattered when that happend she lost conscious it was then she was engulfed by Negi's attack.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 1, 2007)

^

But 155-159 is released... so you couldn't skip it....


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 1, 2007)

160-161 were out before AQS releases is what I'm saying. That and I don't "read" raws.

EDIT: Bah, nevermind. Forget it. >_>


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And even though Chao could use magic and hers were technically stronger Negi was able to over come that partly because his incantations were faster?



Well that and his experience in magic battle's was higher as well as Chao's magic was causing her great physical pain so she could only fight for a short time. Negi basically just outlasted her 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And I didn't know Kotarou could fly



OF COURSE HE CAN! He is lifted into the air by his sheer badassitude alone


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> OF COURSE HE CAN! He is lifted into the air by his sheer badassitude alone


Exactly my sentiments! Also, I need to find out what happens!


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

I particularly liked the bit between Negi and Yui... very well done, i really loved the part where she stutters, 'me...'


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well that and his experience in magic battle's was higher as well as Chao's magic was causing her great physical pain so she could only fight for a short time. Negi basically just outlasted her


Yeah, the toll Chao was paying for the magic coursing through her body was high....and at that point I wasn't even sure that she knew magic, but being a descendant of Negi, I should have known better. But I did remember Chamo saying that Negi's firepower was less than Chaos but his incantations were quicker 



That and experience along with greater endurance is what I think gave Negi the edge



> OF COURSE HE CAN! He is lifted into the air by his sheer badassitude alone



Silly me....and here I thought it was due to Ki *ala DBZ*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 2, 2007)

Done with Chapter 154. Chiu-chan simply kicks ass!  

It's rather weird that people in Mahora are just accepting the events of this "war" as a form of CG, special effects or what not. I mean, if I were there, I'd be so WTF'd seeing a huge-ass mecha roaming around.  

Anyway, still a few more to go. Dial-up sucks, really.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 2, 2007)

It reminds me of DBZ, when all of the spectators to the tournaments and Cell games and such thought it was all some kind of trick.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, thanks a bunch AQS ^__^! *starts downloading* And yeah, this arc did kick a lot of ass and this did change Negi by a whole lot in combat.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to the next story arc too. The Mahora Festival arc was awesome and all, but it will be nice to have the story go in a bit of a different direction now after all this time. I wonder what it will be though...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



did Chao seem plain and unattractive at first, but ever since she started acting evil she's been getting hotter and hotter?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Is it just me, or
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont know if she has been progressivly getting hotter, but she was definatly a lot hotter in 160/161 when her hair was partially down. She really should let her hair down more often  Looks so much better then the buns...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 3, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if she has been progressivly getting hotter, but she was definatly a lot hotter in 160/161 when her hair was partially down. She really should let her hair down more often  Looks so much better then the buns...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed her look is a lot more hotter with her hair down... the buns makes her look a little childish


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2007)

Deranged said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed her look is a lot more hotter with her hair down... the buns makes her look a little childish




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that Chao or Akamatsu wants make her look like that childish, innoncent and pure looking which works well at people not suspecting her to be "villain-ish type". Plus the body suits that she wore showed off her body figure pretty well.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 3, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Chao or Akamatsu wants make her look like that childish, innoncent and pure looking which works well at people not suspecting her to be "villain-ish type". Plus the body suits that she wore showed off her body figure pretty well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



i would think so... i didn't think anything of Chao until this arc... and i just loved her body suit... definately cemented the idea of villain that took a while to get into my mind...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 3, 2007)

Finished reading up to 159. 

Well, the events of the "war" really went overboard with regards to reality, and as I said, people were just accepting it - robots, big-ass mechs, people flying, magic being thrown left and right...

And finally, the anticipated fight between Negi and Chao has begun. Seriously, the tournament itself was very DBZ, but this one takes the cake, as they're flying and throwing spells left and right. And oh yeah, it was rather sweet seeing Chao's funnels in action.  

All I can say is that my hiatus on the manga last year was really worth it. I once again felt the feeling I had when I was reading the manga continuously before. Now, all it needs is to finally end the Festival arc and move on to a new one for this year.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 3, 2007)

^

Akamatsu said in a recent interview that he is in no rush to end the arc xD

Especially when in chapter 161

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chao brings out another Cassiopeia...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sasha said:


> ^
> 
> Akamatsu said in a recent interview that he is in no rush to end the arc xD
> 
> ...



True, but the climax has already been reached so everything now is just part of the conclusion, wrapping things up so to speak. I expect a few more chapters of this and the end of the festival before its officially over. Personally I don't mind, its been all good so far


----------



## Nathan (Jan 3, 2007)

^

Yeah, but Akatmatsu has spent like 30 chapters on 1 day. XD So, if they go back in time to the 3rd day.........


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 3, 2007)

Its a good day to return  new releases to catch up on


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 3, 2007)

What?! Chapter 161? Baka Neko's work, perhaps? Links, anyone?  

As I said, I hope that this year will be a start of a new story arc. Akamatsu can take his time so that he can finally put the Festival arc to a closure, maybe with some last minute hijinks with the girls.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 3, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> BakaNeko 160
> BakaNeko 161
> 
> 
> ...



Definately need some Zazie... XD Everyone has some development but she hasnt.. i know near nothing about her


----------



## Nathan (Jan 3, 2007)

Deranged said:


> Definately need some Zazie... XD Everyone has some development but she hasnt.. i know near nothing about her



Akira has had little developpement as well. The biggest thing she had done in the story was participate in the Mage War game and she still hasn't figured out about magic yet 

Although Zazie's biggest moment was asking Negi to come to her circus.... so.... yeah.... 

......

But the point of this post was - more Akira


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 3, 2007)

*points up* I'm not surprised hearing that from you who used to have Akira as a sig. 

Oh yeah, thanks, Scorpio.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 4, 2007)

> But the point of this post was - more Akira


Here, here! I think there seems to be a lot of mysteries about her, especially her excelled skill in swimming, can this mean mermaid, perhaps in secret X3?


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 4, 2007)

You never know with Akamatsu. She could end up being something like that. I also agree, more Akira.

But yeah, I think the whole school has some kind of spell constantly going that must makes the students stupid when it comes to abnormal things. CG my ass, that can only work so far...


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 4, 2007)

> CG my ass, that can only work so far...


ppl are just stupid that's all


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2007)

Finished 160 and 161. Everything seems to have ended with regards to Chao's plan... or is it?

I wonder what happens next...


			
				AgentMarth said:
			
		

> But yeah, I think the whole school has some kind of spell constantly going that must makes the students stupid when it comes to abnormal things. CG my ass, that can only work so far...


Either it's the powers of the World Tree used by the school's mages to instill stupidity to the students and every person in the Festival into believing that anything weird that's been happening is CG or visual effects, or the people are stupid, period.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 5, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Either it's the powers of the World Tree used by the school's mages to instill stupidity to the students and every person in the Festival into believing that anything weird that's been happening is CG or visual effects, or the people are stupid, period.



The first option is way too convenient... Im sticking with the second one


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess if you live at a school which has a tech club that can build fully functioning robots, flying cars and other such unbelievable things, you'd be more willing to take their word when they give everything happening a scientific explanation, even if it seems obviously impossible.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2007)

I noticed that in all the chaos during the "Mahora war", almost all of Negi's class were involved in it or at least made an appearance... except for Zazie. Even after the Negi-Chao fight, I never saw her celebrating with her classmates.

Yeah, I know I'll be hearing stuff like, "Well, Zazie's pretty much an anti-social being so that explains it...", but something crazy entered my mind about her whereabouts...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zazie could be doing "something" that may lead to the next story arc...



Well, this theory of mine can be disproved if there is at least one panel where Zazie appeared during the "war". I'm just lazy to check all of it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2007)

^

Actually, yeah, Zazaie made an appearance in the fight. 

Chapter 160, pg 15 - Sitting down watching the battle with her weird little shadow things.

Chapter 161, pg 5 - She's up in the air doing flips.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2007)

Haha... I was kinda expecting that. I guess I was thinking too much... again. Not to mention lazy. :sweat


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, seeing as how Zazie is making a bit more cameo apperances and the Festival will be running for the rest of the night, we will be likely to see some Zazie action.

As for Chao, she'll be more of a comely comrade of the Neo Crimson Wing, seeing as how she and Ku Fei would make a great combo in combat and now she's lost her plans, she might as well help her anscestor.

Plus, if her down is similar to Setsuna's does this mean-NegixSetsuna =O?! Oh, so many KonoSetsu shippers will hate it if it was officially true.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 6, 2007)

And considering that after this arc, a LOT in Negi's class (can't say "everyone" yet) knows something about magic and him being a mage.

Though, I think Chao is going to do an Eva, with regards of her being Negi's new ally.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I can't see Chao joining the neo crismon wing like the others, but it is more feasable for her to help/advise Negi from the sidelines like Eva is doing. 

That of course all depends on what kind of punishment she recieves for all the trouble she caused.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

> Though, I think Chao is going to do an Eva, with regards of her being Negi's new ally.





> Yeah, I can't see Chao joining the neo crismon wing like the others, but it is more feasable for her to help/advise Negi from the sidelines like Eva is doing.


Well, she and Ku Fei are close so that might be an exception and she and Negi are relatives in terms of descendant, so it could be different but, who knows.


> That of course all depends on what kind of punishment she recieves for all the trouble she caused.


Well, for one, she is Negi's descendant, and a time traveler so they may go easy on her but Negi and the others will keep more on a close eye on Chao.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jan 6, 2007)

> Plus, if her down is similar to Setsuna's does this mean-NegixSetsuna =O?! Oh, so many KonoSetsu shippers will hate it if it was officially true.



Not to mention every other Negi ship.  NegixSetsuna is one of the pairings I like so I will be happy if it were to happen.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 11, 2007)

hey why dont you check wikipedia to find out more about in dividual students

ps.chisame is awsome


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 11, 2007)

*points up*

You're so damn right about what you said about Chisame.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 11, 2007)

i know she is so totally made of awsome

hey we need a whos youre favorite charachter poll


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 11, 2007)

Chisame is made of pure win. 

Well, that could be possible IF the forums allow 31 options in a poll... which is not the case. 

And I'm taking home that Chisame fanart you have on your sig. Yay for Chisame-ism!


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 12, 2007)

Chisame is awesome, even if she thinks a bit to much. I always find it funny though that one of the more prude girls in the class has an outfit were the tail stick out the back lifting up her skirt, which would give a free show to anyone behind her. 

*wants to stand behind Chisame*

But yeah not just 31 options though, cant forget about people like Takane, Mei, Tsukoyomi, Touko-sensei and the other teacher.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

the list just never ends... so many characters, so many to choose who deserves our love more... D:

I can't even say less than three girls as my favourites without feeling somewhat really wrong XD


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 12, 2007)

uh if only we should nominate as many as we can first i nominate chisame.


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2007)

reads raw .....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

isanon said:


> reads raw .....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



strangely enough, this was my thoughts as well when i read it :S

T_____T


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit!! T___T And for a second I thought Chao woudn't leave! We'll miss you, girl.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

May wanna spoiler tag that tidbit as some may not read the raws...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 13, 2007)

Deranged said:


> May wanna spoiler tag that tidbit as some may not read the raws...


Oh, sorry about that *edited last post*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though still, it was very shocking. Last chapter's ending seemed like Chao would truely stay, but then simply goes XD


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Oh, sorry about that *edited last post*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know... i was ecstatic when i thought she was staying from the end of the last chapter and now she's gone D:




T___T


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _162_ 



Well that was slightly unexpected, but I doubt she would have been able to say without facing the consequences of her actions. And it looks like she took the last cassiwhatever with her as well.

Oh and Asuna's three stooges eye poke ftw! Fear its deadliness! That whole thing was hilarious


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 13, 2007)

This reminds me in Love Hina the girls fought over Keitaro's sent mail.

Chao has proven to be as much evil as Grandma Hina.

That was her ultimate weapon against Negi Party.

Of course they kill each other for it.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 13, 2007)

Class 3A royal rumble style cat fight. GO!!!!




*Spoiler*: _206_ 



I can't say I saw that one coming  

However something tells me this isn't the last we will be seeing of Chao though. Then again maybe I'm just being hopeful 

The fight between the girls was hilarious  Good stuff and it did kinda remind me of Love Hina. I wonder what was in the notebook...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



my bets on it being Negi's diary... it has to be something about the future is some way i guess *shrugs*


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jan 13, 2007)

It's funny but if Negi becomes aware of whom he's supposed to fall in love with.  It probably won't happen, and Chao will not exist anymore...


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 13, 2007)

It's a Koseki.



That's why it's so spoilerific.

It's like Grandma Hina saying who's Keitaro's promise girl.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, then things just got a hell of a lot more interesting


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 13, 2007)

Chao is so evil XD still cant believe she brought the magical world to brink of disaster and walked away with ought punishment. Those girls reminded me of a pack of dogs fighting over a steak though -__-;


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jan 13, 2007)

Ya, but no one should take it seriously.  It's from the future, nothing in the future is certain.  Even if we were to believe that Koseki was legit, Chao has already affected Negi's timeline, so that Koseki could already be changed because of Chao's actions.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats not really true since if using the book she changed the past chao herself would have stop existing unless doing that she created a parrallel dimension.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jan 14, 2007)

Parallel dimension could be an easy way to explain everything.  It's hilarious how this has started sounding like a Stargate discussion...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 14, 2007)

The discussion was destined to become this way at some point when Ken introduced time travel in his manga i guess XD


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 14, 2007)

Maybe Zazie is a Goa'uld


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jan 14, 2007)

^Probably not...  Her eyes don't glow, and she doesn't talk much.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 15, 2007)

Well she hasnt had that much screen time so its possible. Imagine her watching from the shadows in the next few chapters and when she leaves she give off the creepy glow XD


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 15, 2007)

> Well she hasnt had that much screen time so its possible. Imagine her watching from the shadows in the next few chapters and when she leaves she give off the creepy glow XD


That kinda thing sorta reminds me of Ichijo from Pani Poni Dash. But seeing as how much bit more cameo appearances Zazie is getting, we're sure to find out a bit more about here maybe.


----------



## coolx (Jan 19, 2007)

if there's wallpaper for my desktop from this "Negima" manga/anime ?
share link with me...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 19, 2007)

Im an impatient git but even i still love the feel when you actually read it for the  first time with the manga in your actual hands... I would have said just keep at the official, but if you are already spoiled, i say go for some scans and pick up the volumes still if you can... 

Im up to date but i still buy the volumes... (of course the sheer amount of manga i buy, i only get a negima volume every few months almost half a year, but hey, im making headway.... XD

And im sure there is alot of negima wallpaper floating around out there... site is aparently a good place to search... i cant think o anywhere else at the moment actually...


----------



## zferolie (Jan 19, 2007)

ok. I am still thinking about downloading them or not. Like you said its hard to wait for it cause I like it so much. I'll give it some thought, and then decide


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2007)

My motivation for buying Del Rey's releases is thinking that it's better to read the manga lying down in bed rather than sitting in front of the PC monitor.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Well it depends on the chair you are using  If you have a cheap chair then yeah bed ftw, but if you have a nice comfy chair to recline in while reading then thats a different story


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 20, 2007)

You really want know?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Al tells the difference between an inactive card and an active pactio card. Card like Mana's are inactive since her mage is dead.

The cards we've seen in the manga

1. Mistake pactio cards

2. Provisional pactio cards

3. Dead cards

Nagi's pactio with Al is still active meaning he's alive.

Thus we get the reason why Mei, Misora and Alberio's cards are like Negi's harem partners.

Mana's card being so different in design and very simple is explained. 

Al had a lot of dead mage partners so we don't know how old this guy is.

Eva may have known him long before Nagi.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 21, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Plus AQS's extras are reason enough to get their releases on top of buying them in the store


What extras? The omake pages? Well, I think Del Rey has those as well.

Or are we talking about the fanarts and the stuff that AgentMarth and the others do? Yeah, Del Rey doesn't have those.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 21, 2007)

im back and i got a name change i wus hasugo


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 21, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What extras? The omake pages? Well, I think Del Rey has those as well.
> 
> Or are we talking about the fanarts and the stuff that AgentMarth and the others do? Yeah, Del Rey doesn't have those.



Ya, I was talking about the fanart and stuff


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 22, 2007)

I've already read up to chapter 161.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 22, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I was actually going to apply to AQS as a cleaning/editor (I already do it for like  5 other series >_>) to perhaps help them out, but I don't think I will have time for it anymore unfortunately  Negima is very redraw intensive which is time consuming XD



Negima is a pain to redraw, Ken puts to much detail in some of the pictures, Rebuilding volume 13 is proving to be trickier than I thought it would be >_<

Oh snap! Was that a hint to something!?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 22, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Negima is a pain to redraw, Ken puts to much detail in some of the pictures, Rebuilding volume 13 is proving to be trickier than I thought it would be >_<
> 
> Oh snap! Was that a hint to something!?



Tell me about it, I do cleaning for Air Gear by Oh! Great who is known for his artwork. Makes it an extreme pain to redraw. I also did some work cleaning a lot of volume 3 of Negima awhile ago so I know that it can be quite a pain too  Despite that I would still do it if I didn't already have like 4-5 other series to clean as well as school and stuff XD

What? Rebuilding volume 13?  Awesome, can't wait. I loved that volume


----------



## Deranged (Jan 23, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Negima is a pain to redraw, Ken puts to much detail in some of the pictures, Rebuilding volume 13 is proving to be trickier than I thought it would be >_<
> 
> Oh snap! Was that a hint to something!?



I sense a great amount of good is about to happen... *looks a which volume that is...* correction, a helluva lot of good XD

I tried my hand at the redrawing on negima and i actually never finished D: Ive only ever done some odd cleaning and typesetting jobs and Negima was very mean to me... *love it to bits still though*

Hm, hey scorpio... I'm not with any group at the moment and have some time free coming up... how far did we get with the volume 3 touch up... i think i still have some HQ raw tanks... if i dont, i think i can get them... although i think another group may have caught up a few more chapters since then as well 0.0


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 23, 2007)

Deranged said:


> Hm, hey scorpio... I'm not with any group at the moment and have some time free coming up... how far did we get with the volume 3 touch up... i think i still have some HQ raw tanks... if i dont, i think i can get them... although i think another group may have caught up a few more chapters since then as well 0.0



I was in the middle of cleaning chapter 22 in volume 3 when the project died XD 

and ya, another group stole our idea  Manga-Heaven started using Meow's old translations to release HQ versions of pervious chapters starting at volume 3 just like we did. They are already done with volume 4 as of right now though.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 24, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I was in the middle of cleaning chapter 22 in volume 3 when the project died XD
> 
> and ya, another group stole our idea  Manga-Heaven started using Meow's old translations to release HQ versions of pervious chapters starting at volume 3 just like we did. They are already done with volume 4 as of right now though.



Oh well, at least some one is doing them i guess XD


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Rapishare Negima 164 Raw 

Confessions of a boy's harem



Misora has to bear the burden of knowing the sins of Negi Party.

Hey didn't they notice she's a girl? 

If each of Negi's ministra's confesses can't wait to see Haruna's.
For all we know she has a secret desire that keeps for the brat covering up by pushing both Yue and Nodoka.

Chisame's sin we know, she has regrets of being a Pedo-Shotacon and wants to repent. 




Lol little Misora being scared of big bad Eva by Mama. No wonder she doesn't want to be a mage.


----------



## coolx (Jan 28, 2007)

i want to know who active scan Negima manga except for AQS Team...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 28, 2007)

Asides from AQA... for english trans, BakaNeko did two chapters recently but nothings come out from them since then and manga heaven have been HQ meow's older LQ releases and AQA have been doing similar with their releases in the double digit volumes... 

All the other groups to have been working on Negima have become inactive... Hope that answered your questions...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 28, 2007)

Sadly no...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 29, 2007)

^

To answe your question
aru -  is just a add-on sentence like Naruto's dattebaeyo.
de-gozaru - is a ninja ending phrase
desu - is also a ninja ending phrase
bouzu - is another way of saying teacher (I think).
sensei - is generally used as teacher but I think it can also mean master.
onee-chan - older sister (and brother I think). But Nekane is actually Negi's cousin. xD

Asuna and Negi cannot speak through minds until at least volume 4 when the pactio cards come in.

As the manga goes on, there is going to be less and less fanservice and more shonen action.

Also, if anybody is interested, volume 17's backcover is Akira.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

Sasha said:


> ^
> 
> To answe your question
> aru -  is just a add-on sentence like Naruto's dattebaeyo.
> ...



Right on most... 

Desu is a general cute-ning of a phrase... literally meaning 'is' on its own... 
Bouzo is similar to brat or kid if i remember right
Onee-anything: older sister like figure of around you age
Onii-anything: older borther like figure of around your age
Sensei is used for anyone who is further than you professionally, a doctor, teacher or even master ninja i suppose.
Technically i always thought that Kakashi should have been a shishou as he is a master teaching them basically a form of martial arts, but i guess sensei works alright here as well as i think shishou is archaic and isn't used so much in modern japanese nowadays i think
De-gozaru is an old japanese add on that sort of makes your sentences a little more polite... sometimes translated as them talking old english... I believe Kenshin used this style to speak... 
Dono: old style honorific signifying either Lord or just that you respect the person a lot... also used alot if youre one to be very polite

Generally there are a lot of speech quirks in Negima which are left in cause there is no real english way of writing it and without it, you lose some of the characters charm...

Dont worry, youll get used to the fan service sooner or later, its something to expect if you often read non jump manga...

EDIT: almost sure there were translations notes in the begining manga or were those just the official trans... I would expect a lot of trans notes for a series like this...


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 29, 2007)

^ Thanks, Sasha and Deranged !

As to whether or not there were translation notes: there weren't any in the packs I got from the Negima pimping thread . Unless you're referring to the occasional starred (*) word...However, most of the Japanese phrases are never translated, even when they are starred. For example, the "de-gozaru" had a star next to it telling me it was an old form of "desu," which told me nothing, since I didn't know what desu meant. Onee-chan is never translated, nor is sensei or aru. 

There are probably a few others I can't think of right now, as well. And "bouzu" just had a star next to it telling me it was sometimes used in a derogative manner for young boys, but I was curious since they stopped using bouzu and started having Asuna say, "Negi-brat," and I was wondering if that was the same as saying, "Negi-bouzu." But, that confused me too, because another one of the girls refers to him as "Negi-bouzu," but she's not speaking in a derogative manner .

Hopefully as I read more manga, I'll start to understand some of these Japanese phrases, because I like when they leave those untranslated, because I want to know the mangaka's original intent .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 29, 2007)

Whoa, we have another girl who is actually enjoying the MSN manga. I thought you would be turned off immediately, Sammy-Jo. 


			
				Sammy-Jo said:
			
		

> The only problem I have with it is that there are _insane_ amounts of fanservice o.0.


All I can say is this - that's Akamatsu's forte, so get used to it. But don't worry, if you continue reading, you will find out that there's A LOT more than just the usual fanservice... 


			
				Sammy-Jo said:
			
		

> Also (sorry, manga easily confuses me ), can Negi and Asuna speak through their minds? It seems like they are, but I can't really tell. I thought just Negi could just read minds, though, not speak to people through their minds.


Negi has an innate ability as a mage to read other people's minds, and later, as Sasha said, he is able to speak with the person's mind (and vice versa) that he made a pactio with.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Whoa, we have another girl who is actually enjoying the MSN manga. I thought you would be turned off immediately, Sammy-Jo.



LOL You thought I, personally, would be turned off immediately? Or just that a girl would be turned off immediately ?

Actually, a couple of years ago, I _would_ have been turned off immediately, and likely would've ranted about it here (I'm sure all of you would've loved to hear that ). When I was about 12 or 13, I got into the whole feminist thing and I became somewhat of a femi-nazi . Now, I'm still a feminist, but over the years, I've definitely calmed down a lot .

I've gotten used to some things in Japaese anime/manga that are a little demeaning to women, and sort of either ignored them or accepted it as part of a different culture . Even shoujo can bother me sometimes...I know in Sailor Moon, the Japanese version has a lot of lines like, "A girl isn't worth being a wife if she doesn't add whipped cream to shortcake," and, "A man can't be called a man if he tries to harm beautiful maidens (referring to the sailor scouts, LOL)," and stuff like that. In fact, most of that was edited out in the American version.

But, the point is that while the fanservice is a little annoying, I just finished volume 2 and am moving on to volume 3, and with Evanjeline, it looks like the story's starting to pick up, and at this point, I'm definitely still interested .



> All I can say is this - that's Akamatsu's forte, so get used to it. But don't worry, if you continue reading, you will find out that there's A LOT more than just the usual fanservice...
> 
> Negi has an innate ability as a mage to read other people's minds, and later, as Sasha said, he is able to speak with the person's mind (and vice versa) that he made a pactio with.



I don't know what a pactio is, but it sounds cool .

By the way, does Konoka ever develop magic powers? LOL I was just wondering, since she's got the whole fortune-telling deal going on...seemed kinda foreshadow-y-ish .

And omg, too much Naruto...I keep on trying to say Konoka's name as Konoha, and Asuna's name as Asuma XD.

edit: Oh, and my other reason for continuing to read is that Negi-kun is sooooo cute !


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 29, 2007)

wait, is manga heaven going back and doing them all? cause they're quality is just like mahora's which i loved and it was good on the eyes. some of AQS's scans werent as good as most of their's but if manga heaven is going back and doing them all, i may redownload the volumes again.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 29, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> wait, is manga heaven going back and doing them all? cause they're quality is just like mahora's which i loved and it was good on the eyes. some of AQS's scans werent as good as most of their's but if manga heaven is going back and doing them all, i may redownload the volumes again.



Yes, to my knowledge, Manga-Heaven plans to go back and redo all of the chapters formally done by Meow. That would mean, once they finish, we will have HQ versions of all the volumes up to 13  

@Sammy-Jo, Femi-nazis FTL


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 29, 2007)

^ LOL, what do FTW and FTL mean ? I definitely never got that XD.

By the way, how many volumes of Negima are out there? Are new chapters still coming out? If so, how often are new chapters released? Is there an anime version of it?

Ha, I finally finished volume 3! But now, I have to do homework .


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> ^ LOL, what do FTW and FTL mean ? I definitely never got that XD.



FTW = For the Win
FTL = For the Loss 



Sammy-Jo said:


> By the way, how many volumes of Negima are out there? Are new chapters still coming out? If so, how often are new chapters released? Is there an anime version of it?



Negima is currently in the middle of volume 18 and the manga is still being released on a weekly basis in japan 

Also, yes there is an anime version but I don't really recommend it. The manga is a lot better  



Sammy-Jo said:


> Ha, I finally finished volume 3! But now, I have to do homework .



(now that you know the terminology) Homework FTL!! lol


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Yes, to my knowledge, Manga-Heaven plans to go back and redo all of the chapters formally done by Meow. That would mean, once they finish, we will have HQ versions of all the volumes up to 13
> 
> @Sammy-Jo, Femi-nazis FTL



sweet. do you know when they'll finish? so i guess, they're currently doing book 4 or book 5? cause the uploads i have only part of book 4 is by mahora(which i thought was the best), then manga heaven, and then meow. AQS's books 13-15 have gotten a lot worse than before but its still readable. i would love a HQ version of all the books. im def gonna buy it, but i gotta wait till all of them are out so it'll be cheaper. i saved 40bucks from buying the love hina box set instead of buying them one by one.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> LOL You thought I, personally, would be turned off immediately? Or just that a girl would be turned off immediately ?


Well, I have some girl friends who get immediately turned-off by fanservice. Sorry for making such generalization. 



> I just finished volume 2 and am moving on to volume 3, and with Evanjeline, it looks like the story's starting to pick up, and at this point, I'm definitely still interested .


As all of us here in the MSN manga thread have been saying, the plot gets more and more interesting as you continue reading. From the usual harem, it then adds shounen elements, still with the fanservice in between. For me, being a fan of both genres, MSN simply owns. 



> By the way, does Konoka ever develop magic powers? LOL I was just wondering, since she's got the whole fortune-telling deal going on...seemed kinda foreshadow-y-ish .


The answer to that question of yours is somewhere in this post...


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 30, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> FTW = For the Win
> FTL = For the Loss
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I definitely agree; homework FTL .

And I went and read the review on THEM Anime Reviews, and they only gave it 2 stars and said fans of the manga would hate it .

I'm having trouble keeping all the girls straight . Ha, I'm really bad with people in general anyways XD. Names, faces, socializing with them--you name it, I suck at it . 

And then there's that one girl that looks like Asuna, but she's smaller and while her hair has the same kinds of ribbons that Asuna's does, there are no bells.

And OMG, I have the "power rangers" theme stuck in my head, except I keep on repeating, "go, go, baka rangers," since I can't remember any other parts of the song XD.

Wow. I'm a nerd .



edit: 





dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I have some girl friends who get immediately turned-off by fanservice. Sorry for making such generalization.



LOL No; I don't mind the generalization. To tell you the truth, I thought maybe we had met in another forum before, and you knew my personality from that and thought that I wouldn't like Negima. Ha, it wouldn't be the first time I'd completely forgotten someone I conversed with, whether in real life or online XD.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

*points up*



> And I went and read the review on THEM Anime Reviews, and they only gave it 2 stars and said fans of the manga would hate it .


Well, if you like the manga SO MUCH, I highly suggest that you stay away from the first anime. Although since you're just starting reading the manga, you can go ahead and watch it... then continue reading the manga. 

I just don't want you to feel the disappointment...



> I'm having trouble keeping all the girls straight . Ha, I'm really bad with people in general anyways XD. Names, faces, socializing with them--you name it, I suck at it .


It's the same as Bleach or Naruto. Both series have a lot of characters and knowing their names takes quite some time. It's the same case for MSN. Sooner or later, you'll get to know all of the names of the 31 girls in Negi's class as well as the supporting characters.



> Wow. I'm a nerd .


I don't consider you a nerd, I call it a "fan". Just like me. 



> LOL No; I don't mind the generalization. To tell you the truth, I thought maybe we had met in another forum before, and you knew my personality from that and thought that I wouldn't like Negima. Ha, it wouldn't be the first time I'd completely forgotten someone I conversed with, whether in real life or online XD.


Oh, do I have a feeling that I "met" you in some other forum?  

Nah, seriously, I wouldn't know if we do have "met" in some other forum. I actually use the same username in the other forums that I belong to, so you can't mistake me.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 30, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> And OMG, I have the "power rangers" theme stuck in my head, except I keep on repeating, "go, go, baka rangers," since I can't remember any other parts of the song XD.
> 
> Wow. I'm a nerd .



There is an actual 'official' baka rangers them song from the new anime... ask in the FC and Ill upload it for you if you want XD

If you loved the manga and such, the anime will be a slight let down. If you plan to watch the original or even the newer one, go at it without having the manga in mind...


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> LOL You thought I, personally, would be turned off immediately? Or just that a girl would be turned off immediately ?
> 
> 
> edit: Oh, and my other reason for continuing to read is that Negi-kun is sooooo cute !



Warning said Magic teacher with a bounty on Anime's Most Wanted Males Dead or Alive has an ability to turn young females into shotacon (young boy complex, liking little boys)

Case in point Chisame Hasegawa


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 30, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> sweet. do you know when they'll finish? so i guess, they're currently doing book 4 or book 5? cause the uploads i have only part of book 4 is by mahora(which i thought was the best), then manga heaven, and then meow. AQS's books 13-15 have gotten a lot worse than before but its still readable. i would love a HQ version of all the books. im def gonna buy it, but i gotta wait till all of them are out so it'll be cheaper. i saved 40bucks from buying the love hina box set instead of buying them one by one.



Na, I don't know when they will finish. There was about a month between volume 3 and volume 4 so if they keep up that pace 5 should be out soon and then they would finish sometime in April? Just a very rough estimate though XD

AQS does 2 qualities. Their first go around are done from Jump scans so that means fairing LQ/MQ scans. However, they then go back when the Tankoban scans are out and redo their older work in HQ.



Sammy-Jo said:


> And OMG, I have the "power rangers" theme stuck in my head, except I keep on repeating, "go, go, baka rangers," since I can't remember any other parts of the song XD.



Funny you should mention that 

Nerdcore


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> *points up*
> 
> 
> Well, if you like the manga SO MUCH, I highly suggest that you stay away from the first anime. Although since you're just starting reading the manga, you can go ahead and watch it... then continue reading the manga.
> ...



I'm fine with just reading the manga. I don't like it SO MUCH (at least, not yet), but it's very cute, and as was mentioned by someone else before, it just keeps on getting better.




> It's the same as Bleach or Naruto. Both series have a lot of characters and knowing their names takes quite some time. It's the same case for MSN. Sooner or later, you'll get to know all of the names of the 31 girls in Negi's class as well as the supporting characters.



LOL...The thing is, I still don't know the names of all the characters from Naruto or Bleach XD. Yes, I'm that bad with names. Especially the names of all the shinigami...I can't even remember the name of the main enemy...And omg, it took me about 20 episodes to memorize both "Ichigo" and "Kurosaki" and apply both of those names to the same person. It would've been the same for Naruto if the name of the show wasn't Naruto.

It's this bad: once, I was reading a post about Chouji, and I was like..."Who's that?" And I had to look him up on wikipedia XD. I'd say the only characters I can recognize immediately upon seeing them or hearing their names are: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Orochimaru, Neji, Hidan, Itachi-sama , and Shikamaru.



> I don't consider you a nerd, I call it a "fan". Just like me.



A rose by any other name.....

LOL But, while I don't necessarily consider myself to be a nerd solely for the fact that I like manga/anime, there are many other factors in my life which make me a nerd .

Ever taken the geek, nerd, or dork test?

I got tri-lamb....All three XD. Yes, I'm that cool. I scored highest in nerd, though (78%, I think).



> Oh, do I have a feeling that I "met" you in some other forum?
> 
> Nah, seriously, I wouldn't know if we do have "met" in some other forum. I actually use the same username in the other forums that I belong to, so you can't mistake me.



So do I...Sammy-Jo or sammyjo06. But, since I can't remember names, I wouldn't have remembered you .



			
				Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that
> 
> Link removed



LOL, that was great.

And I definitely just got the relationship between your username and your custom title XD.



			
				RedWolf said:
			
		

> Warning said Magic teacher with a bounty on Anime's Most Wanted Males Dead or Alive has an ability to turn young females into shotacon (young boy complex, liking little boys)
> 
> Case in point Chisame Hasegawa



Ha, I can definitely see why.

But really, he's such a cute little kid! I wish he were my teacher, LOL! Just looking at his picture makes me want to hug him and squeeze him ! 

(*ahem*...In a non-pedo manner, of course ) 

OMG He's just too cute XD.

I have a little brother his age, but he's not cute . He's just...annoying .


Btw, does the thousand master really only know 5 spells? From that one dream, I mean.

Oh, and I don't get it...Are onee-chan and Anya 2 different people?'

Also, what do ane-san and aniki mean? 

Does that stupid little white weasel thing ever die? He's really annoying.

Edit: I read a little further and...Does Setsuna have a crush on Konoka? Cause it definitely looked like it, with the whole blushing and running away thing, alongside her extreme desire to always protect Konoka. That's so cute, if she does .


----------



## Deranged (Jan 30, 2007)

Ane-san and aniki are again older sibling honorifics... these are less gender specific... 

And theres a lot hinted about Setsuna and such... but nothing concrete and out in the open... Shes one of my favourite characters... and so is Konoka actually XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Na, I don't know when they will finish. There was about a month between volume 3 and volume 4 so if they keep up that pace 5 should be out soon and then they would finish sometime in April? Just a very rough estimate though XD
> 
> AQS does 2 qualities. Their first go around are done from Jump scans so that means fairing LQ/MQ scans. However, they then go back when the Tankoban scans are out and redo their older work in HQ.



oh ic. do u reupload the higher quality versions when they come out?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 30, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> oh ic. do u reupload the higher quality versions when they come out?



Yep, sure do


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Aniki is like Oniisan (big brother)

Anesan means big sister like Oneesan



> Btw, does the thousand master really only know 5 spells? From that one dream, I mean.
> 
> Oh, and I don't get it...Are onee-chan and Anya 2 different people?'
> 
> ...



Nagi is your typical shounen hero that exhibits idiocy. Like Goku, Luffy, Yoh, Naruto etc... That is over powered as heck for an idiot. 

As Negi said it's almost as if he's from another manga.

Nekane who is Negi's cousin whom he refers as Oneesan.

Anya is Negi's childhood friend who graduated from Meridiana Magic school the same time with him. (We think she's going to be trouble for 3-A once she comes to the manga as a regular character.) 


As for Setsuna...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering her not confession to Negi (Chamo/Kamo said it sure like one) during their not date (Se-chan in a bunny suit Kawaii!). Setsuna likes both Negi and Konoka. She's a retainer that would protect her lords (Negi and Konoka).Not to mention she also has the hots for teen version Negi. She does get annoyed too like Asuna with Negi chasing his father forgeting to look at the flowers around him *cough*Sakuraki*cough*.  Also Setsuna has a connection to Ken Akamatsu's previous work Love Hina. She uses the same style as Motoko Aoyama of Love Hina, Shinmeiryuu style. It would seem that the Aoyama   sisters (Tsuruko and Motoko) took care of Setsuna during Konoka's flashback. Timeline wise before Motoko ran away to Hinata Inn/Dorm.





As for Chao Linshen


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chao is Negi's decendant from the future.(A time traveller)
Fact is she told she is related by blood to Negi first to Setsuna. 


Chao hair undone defeated by Negi (Hey doesn't she look like...)

Chao's ultimate psychological weapon against Negi's partners her family tree registration book



Who will be Negi's wife?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 30, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> LOL...The thing is, I still don't know the names of all the characters from Naruto or Bleach XD. Yes, I'm that bad with names.


So you really are that bad in remembering names.  



> So do I...Sammy-Jo or sammyjo06. But, since I can't remember names, I wouldn't have remembered you .


Yeah, I should have known that already.  



> Btw, does the thousand master really only know 5 spells? From that one dream, I mean.


With respect to that dream, yes, the Thousand Master only used a few. But he is called by that title because he knows a thousand... Akamatsu may know what those thousand spells are, or if he's going to use it at all.  



> Oh, and I don't get it...Are onee-chan and Anya 2 different people?


What RedWolf said.



> Also, what do ane-san and aniki mean?


What Deranged said.



> Does that stupid little white weasel thing ever die? He's really annoying.


Well, as much as you hate that ermine, Chamo, you have to bear with it. Chamo is actually a pretty helpful character in the series, with regards to Negi's growth as a mage.



> I read a little further and...Does Setsuna have a crush on Konoka? Cause it definitely looked like it, with the whole blushing and running away thing, alongside her extreme desire to always protect Konoka. That's so cute, if she does .


What Deranged said.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 31, 2007)

Although Scorpio already said it, I just feel the need to say again. 

Volume 13 + is the low quailty scans from the weekly jump magazine. Unlike Naruto or even Bleach to an extent, Negima has way to much detail for a weekly scan to be turned into a HQ scan. Add that along with the fact that we don't have as many editors as all the groups who do Naruto and whatnot (even us colorists help edit) and thats really as good as your gonna get, which IMO, is pretty damn good for a magazine raw that has that much detail. 

Im not trying to be mean or anything, but I don't really like it when people say our quailty has dropped because they just started reading it and don't realize that its a weekly raw vs a tankobon scan. As for are current speed though... our main weekly editor has kinda called it quits, so its left us a bit slower than we should be. Not to mention our main QC'er who is busy with real life, running other websites, and even QC'ing for alot of other groups as well.

Nice to see this thread alive and well though.

Now... I'm off to work on 162....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 31, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Im not trying to be mean or anything, but I don't really like it when people say our quailty has dropped because they just started reading it and don't realize that its a weekly raw vs a tankobon scan. As for are current speed though... our main weekly editor has kinda called it quits, so its left us a bit slower than we should be. Not to mention our main QC'er who is busy with real life, running other websites, and even QC'ing for alot of other groups as well.



Damn, now I feel kinda bad. Maybe I should go ahead and finish that Editor application and apply XD

Just kinda curious though, who was your main editor that called it quits? I'm pretty sure I know who the QC'er is  Oh ya, and do you guys have a private scanner or do you use public raws? Just wondering.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 31, 2007)

We use the raws from point blank, so basically the public raws. Temporal does a great job at scanning them, so there really isn't a need to get are own scanner, when the quality would really just be the same, but with more trouble.

Our QC'er, as you may have guessed, is Lambchopsil, he does quite a bit of QC'ing from what I hear, and is one of the admins at mangaupdates.com, funny thing though, is that hes still stuck on dial-up last i heard.

Athos was the main editor, like most, I think he just got a bit burnt out on it.

The editing really isn't all that hard, just a bit time consuming. But hey, it gives me something to keep me busy on the slow days at work, although i still have to be careful as to what I am editing, you know, what with the type of "content" Negima can contain...


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 31, 2007)

^ Thanks, people who answered me .

Okay, I'm just curious about this: What is up with the characters touching foreheads every time they think someone has a fever? Is that how people in Japan check for fevers, or is that just to build up sexual tension?

Because really, if you're touching your own forehead to someone else's, you can't tell whether or not their forehead is hot in relationship to yours. You have to feel your own forehead with one hand, and their forehead with the other.

But maybe, that's just not sexy enough .


----------



## Nathan (Jan 31, 2007)

^

Umm, when I have a fever, I touch my forehead or someone touches my forehead. So I don't think it is something only in Japan since I live in Canada. xD

Actually yeah, you can tell if the person's forehead you touch has a fever or not, since generally its much higher than normal.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 31, 2007)

^ No, I mean touching your forehead to the other person's forehead o.0....I know you touch someone's forehead with your hand, but do you use your forehead to feel for temperature?


Oh, and another question: who's stronger; Negi or Konoka? I mean, I thought it would be Negi, since he's the main character and all. But then, they said Knonoka's more powerful than the thousand master, and when Eva-chan's talking about their power, the chibi drawing of Negi's "magic tank" is smaller than Konoka's .


----------



## Bishop (Jan 31, 2007)

.....ok then...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 31, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:
			
		

> ^ No, I mean touching your forehead to the other person's forehead o.0....I know you touch someone's forehead with your hand, but do you use your forehead to feel for temperature?


Hell no.



			
				Sammy-Jo said:
			
		

> Oh, and another question: who's stronger; Negi or Konoka? I mean, I thought it would be Negi, since he's the main character and all. But then, they said Knonoka's more powerful than the thousand master, and when Eva-chan's talking about their power, the chibi drawing of Negi's "magic tank" is smaller than Konoka's .


With regards to their magical powers, Konoka may be that more powerful than Negi or the Thousand Master. Although I haven't seen proof as of the latest chapter.

Well, Konoka is way behind Negi and his father with regards as a fighter considering that she doesn't know kung-fu... unless Setsuna teachers her.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 31, 2007)

^ LOL, I don't know if Setsuna would be able to handle teaching her .

I've been reading on, and I just got to the part where Se-chan was captured because those demons (or whatever they are) formed the image of Konoka naked and asking to go to the bath house with her XD. Haha and along the side it was like, "So NOW she calls her Kono-chan!"

There need to be more of Se-chan ! I really like both her and Kaede . Asuna's pretty cool, too.

Oh, and it was highly unnecessary to have Asuna be naked during that entire scene from Negi's memory . I mean, she's probably the only one who's basically had her clothes blown away in pretty much every single battle from the start of the series XD. I think it's time to let her keep her clothes for a battle or two .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 31, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> There need to be more of Se-chan ! I really like both her and Kaede . Asuna's pretty cool, too.


Don't worry, there'll be MORE of Setsuna in future chapters. Her being the most popular girl in MSN isn't just a title, you know? 



> Oh, and it was highly unnecessary to have Asuna be naked during that entire scene from Negi's memory . I mean, she's probably the only one who's basically had her clothes blown away in pretty much every single battle from the start of the series XD. I think it's time to let her keep her clothes for a battle or two .


To put it, Akamatsu has put Asuna in ecchi/naked situations A LOT of times in the manga more than any other girl in Negi's class. Or so I think...

Speaking of getting naked and undressed, wait until you see Chapter 141...


----------



## AgentMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah... chapter 141, I had some fun with that chapter. 

I still prefer chapter 137 better, look it up, and well, i need not explain more.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah, you prefer a naked Eva...


----------



## AgentMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

Naked adult form Eva, not loli, get-thrown-in-jail-for-that-type-if-thing, Eva. 

Oh the memories of fighting over who got to color that one picture.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 1, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Naked adult form Eva, not loli, get-thrown-in-jail-for-that-type-if-thing, Eva.
> 
> Oh the memories of fighting over who got to color that one picture.



oh yeah, that was a hot pic....

EDIT: i dunno why it took so long for me to notice but the character resemblances of the MSN girls and LH girls. like chisame and narusegawa. interestingly enough, the voice of makie plays narusegawa and hitomi from DOA. also, is it just me, or does Mei from MSN look exactly like Mei(naru's sister) from the LH anime? i mean, its cute. and oh god, takane is actually quite hot. hell, she would make one badass stripper(title fits her so well, since she's always naked)


----------



## AgentMarth (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, Ken Akamastu did both Love Hina and Negima, so of course there is a resemblance. Each of the girls seems to have a trait of the Hina girls, it just depends on which. The are a whole lot of similaritys between the 2, i'm not sure if its still there, but I think wiki has it in the trivia section of Negima. If not, there is a thread at the AQS foruma about all the ones found.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah. i saw the thing in the footnotes section in one of the books. its like his own personal writings about how each one resemble each other but i feel so dumb not noticing. whats funny is how not only do they look similar but they have almost the same personality....


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Want to know more on similarities of Ken Akamatsu's works? 

Here's a couple of threads on it.

 Negima's Unnoticed cameos

Negima character design origins


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a question that's going to sound really dumb . But, as some of you may have realized from my previous posts, I suck at recognizing people, whether by name or face.

Okay, I just finished volume 10, where the preliminaries ended....Who's that guy that stood behind Negi right when he was about to fight the last guy and told him that he wasn't going to be a pushover, since it looked like he'd actually had some training?

Was he one of the participants, or was he supposed to be standing off to the side? Because it definitely looked like he was in the ring, but then after Negi beat that one guy, it was over; wasn't it?

He was wearing a hood of some sort, LOL and looked really weird, if that helps.

Oh, and does anyone else think it was kind of anti-climatic how easily Negi beat that guy, especially after he'd been told that he wasn't a pushover?

And they're all definitely breaking the tournament rules...Asuna's using her weapon, and weapons aren't allowed (cause Mana can't use her guns, and Se-chan can't use her sword). Also, Negi definitely has been using spells, and Chao said those weren't allowed, either.

By the way, in the future, do we ever get to know Konoka's character any more? Cause all I know about her right now is that she has a lot of magic power and she enjoys fortune telling....


----------



## Nathan (Feb 2, 2007)

^

You will learn about that hooded man later, and yes, he is in the tournament. He is actually quite an important character.

Actually, your allowed to use weapons in the tournament. The rules were no BLADED/EDGED kind of weapons aka swords, shurikens, guns (with bullets I guess counts, right?), kunai.

You will see in the tournament Mana will use coins, Ku Fei will use a ribbon, Setsuna will use a broom, Eva her puppet-strings etc.. as weapons.

Asuna's harisen is made out of special material and therefore is allowed. Magic is also allowed in the tournament - as the whole point of that tournament was to make the world know about magic.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 2, 2007)

Sasha said:


> ^
> 
> You will learn about that hooded man later, and yes, he is in the tournament. He is actually quite an important character.
> 
> ...



Thanks .

I remember that Chao said no incantations, though...On page 10 of chapter 88, "Spell incantations are forbidden!"

Although at that point in time, no one had any clue what the hell she was talking about, so they didn't pay much attention to that particular rule.


And wow...I don't think I ever really caught on to the fact that Asuna's weapon was a fan XD...LOL...


Edit: Wait a sec....That hooded man isn't who I think he is, is it XD? Please tell me he's not.


Edit x2: I really like Kotaru-kun, but....He's really starting to remind me of Inuyasha. Being a half breed, not accepted by the other demons or by the humans....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 2, 2007)

u really want me to tell you?




















ok he's not who u think it is.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 2, 2007)

^ Good . That would've been a little cheesy .

Edit: How do those little glasses stay on his nose during the match with Takamichi ?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 2, 2007)

not to mention, the manga would have ended right there.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yeah...That is kinda the whole point, is it not ?

That, and lots of panty shots....


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 2, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Aniki is like Oniisan (big brother)
> 
> Anesan means big sister like Oneesan
> 
> ...



I wouldnt clump Neji with them though the kid has proven that he is smart, the only part that he seems like an idiot is when it comes to his students personal feeling since he is only a 10 year old brat


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Chatulio it's spelled Negi not neji besides phoenically they are prounced differently.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 2, 2007)

*points up*

Honestly, I pronounced Negi's name that way when I was starting out reading the manga.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 3, 2007)

And you also wonder what's with the "ma" in "Negima"...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 3, 2007)

i cant find 161....anywhere...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 3, 2007)

k. found it. last time i went there, i swear they didnt have it....but wow, after reflecting back, the story has morphed into such an epic stpry...its amazing


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 4, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> k. found it. last time i went there, i swear they didnt have it....but wow, after reflecting back, the story has morphed into such an epic stpry...its amazing



Does it really get that good ? I'm excited for that, then .

I just got to the chapter where Colonel Sanders turned into Negi's dad. I don't get it, though...Is he just pretending to act like Nagi? Or has he actually _become_ Nagi, for 10 minutes now?

On a sidenote, Negi's dad is hawt .....

...Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 4, 2007)

> Or has he actually become Nagi, for 10 minutes now?



Well, something like that. Albireo Imma/Colonel Sanders's artifact is used to transform himself into a specific person, using all their skills and abilities, as well as their memories. I can't say that he's _pretending_ to be Nagi.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 6, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Chatulio it's spelled Negi not neji besides phoenically they are prounced differently.



 Well excuse me for making a mistake >.< I thought Negi but my hands typed Neji what can i say.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 6, 2007)

Haha. It's like a Freudian slip. In the case of writing, that is...


----------



## Irkin_elite (Feb 10, 2007)

is there anywhere else?? i really don't like using those kinds of sites, but if there isn't then i will. but i'd like to know if there are any other sites to download them. translated versions would be better since i don't know how to read japanese.


----------



## Irkin_elite (Feb 12, 2007)

those links didn't work for me!!  Is that the only place to get them at?


----------



## AgentMarth (Feb 17, 2007)

I loved this chapter, Fanservice, Akira, Fanservice of Akira. It was nice.

Oh and its gonna be a breeze to edit and typeset not to mention translate


----------



## Nathan (Feb 17, 2007)

I have been waiting for since chapter since 166 chapters ago. The Akira moment of shine.

Hopefully this is a sign she will have a greater role soon.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 18, 2007)

omg, 162 still isnt out yet? geez...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 18, 2007)

Eva x Negi XD that would be priceless.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 19, 2007)

w00t! I had a feeling a batch release was coming up, it was only a matter of when and how much. 5 chapters = WIN! *<3's on AQS*

A few quick, random comments before I go to bed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chao's ultimate weapon = PURE EVIL!!! XD

The three stooges eye poke never gets old 

Sanders is the greatest character ever!!!

Eva = Kitty = LMAO  

I can't wait for the next arc which is I'm guessing where they go to the magic world. That should be extremely interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously....Chao should have used that weapon from the very start xDD
Knowing who Negi marries is the ultimate spoiler xDD

The confession scenes were pure WIN


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 22, 2007)

Finally read 162-164. I need not say how happy I am that the damn festival arc is finally over.

I guess these chapters would be like the "Negi with the girls" part before Akamatsu unveils his next major story arc which I am so excited about, like this time, Negi and his party will go to Wales. 

I'm just afraid that Akamatsu may take a lot of breaks if he's going to do that. Not to mention a lot of trips. 

Anyway, whatever he has in store for all of us, I just wish that it will be good, or even better than the previous one.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 22, 2007)

victory!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2007)

Ken is really a damn tease. He teased and then denied viewing of NegixChao smex!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 25, 2007)

i*c*st  But in this case an exception has been made


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure the doujin artists will be all over it soon enough (if they haven't already, which I think they already are lol).


----------



## Deranged (Feb 25, 2007)

nah, ive seen nothing of it so far in my usual browsing... in fact, i have never seen a chao doujin D: 

But of course that could change of course *crosses fingers... then actually goes to read the chapters*


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're familiar with IRC then check out #lurk. There's also the pimping thread which you can visit: [SD]_Naruto_Hurricane_Chronicles_-_003


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, it'd be irchighway. Here's their site: Hinano


----------



## zferolie (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, The english volume 13 came out today. I got it, and I was very happy. Just so yo guys remeber where it ends, it comes to the end of the tourny. Those last 3 fights were awsome. I loved Kaede's fight the best myself. Kick ass ninja ftw. I did like how negi fought his "dad" at the end, and Eva-chan wanting a kiss from him was pretty cute, but she only got a pat on the head, but it was still nice. Can't wait to see how CHao is going to do next. I know she does something, and I have alittle details on it, like going into the future and stuff, but other then that I do not now, and please don't spoil.

Not as much fanserves this volume, except for the pervy robots with the naked beams they fired (best, beams, EVER!), but I think it fit with this volume being more serious. I can't wait for next volume, but it's not till May 29th :_(

Also, CHatuilo, where did you get the origanal pic for that pic in your sig. Its awsomely hot, and I would like to have it.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2007)

I loved Konokas reaction for when she finally realized that Nagi had to kiss the Colonel to make the pactio.


And now this thread will die for about a good month and a half until the next batch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 28, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> And now this thread will die for about a good month and a half until the next batch.



Does that....really happen? Does it take that long for new vols to come?  Last week i read vols 1-17 and now i'm kinda hoooked and i doubt i can survive waiting that long for just 1 more vol....damn...kare kano all over again .


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Does that....really happen? Does it take that long for new vols to come?  Last week i read vols 1-17 and now i'm kinda hoooked and i doubt i can survive waiting that long for just 1 more vol....damn...kare kano all over again .



Well the raw form comes out every Saturday unless the author skips that week. AQS who does most of the scans have lately been releasing in bundle packs so their is a period between that.


----------



## RedWolf (Mar 3, 2007)

The end of the first term!

Summer Vacation Time!


What will I tell my parents about my grades!

The End of Negima Part One.

Savefile Negima 168 Raw

What's next 3-A Gaiden?


----------



## RedWolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Well the next major arc for summer begins 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Return to Wales and Magic World arc

Getting a clue that Nagi is alive from Alberio Ima due to his active pactio card with Nagi. Negi on his advise will go to the magic world to find clues to his father. That means a return to Wales where the door to magic world is. Negi has asked Asuna to come with him as his partner. Haruna, Yue and Nodoka happen to notice the conversation. The two girls thinking it's some sort of conffession which is later cleared up. Obviously the Library Trio wants to go too since the are partners of Negi too.

This arc feature the much anticipated Nekane and Anya. Especially Anya since she is Negi's childhood friend. Jealousy and fights with the other partners of Negi is expected.


----------



## kazenokizumi (Mar 7, 2007)

how many arcs are there after the school festival?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2007)

For all we know the upcomming one might be the last.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 7, 2007)

kazenokizumi, has AgentMarth questioned you about your current avatar? If I'm not mistaken, he has the same avatar as yours.


----------



## RedWolf (Mar 8, 2007)

kazenokizumi said:


> how many arcs are there after the school festival?



Ask Ken Akamatsu. 

This is the end of 3-A's first term after a very long Mahora Festival arc.

2 years! 

I heard before that he might keep it indefitely like what the author of Ah My Godess did.

From the looks of it this is the next Kyoto arc.

Also we'll see the enigmatic Nekane and Anya.

I like the formula now. Instead of the new girl coming in causing trouble. Like what Ken did with AI Love You and Love Hina. 

This time the gang is coming to the girl.

Yep expect cat fights! Meow!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pretty much excited for the next arc. I want to see what trouble will Anya brings once she joins Negi's harem.


----------



## RedWolf (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd like to think of it as a reverse Kanako arc.

Negi like Keitaro left for six months.

Then upon Negi's return is all cooler and has a harem of partners.

Of course Anya goes jealous about it. (If her reaction in 167 is an indication)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2007)

I areth addicted 

Just bought 11 of 13 volumes(though I accidently skipped 5)

Takamichi(?) VS Negi was <333


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup del rey, I also love how they do genshiken <3


----------



## Nathan (Mar 16, 2007)

The manga is heating up. We might see Nekane and Anya soon.


----------



## AgentMarth (Mar 17, 2007)

I love her "I don't want to be a part of this, leave me alone" attitude. 

The manga is awesome, to bad there will never be a straight manga->anime. I know i'm not alone in wanting to see alot the the recent arc animated.


----------



## zferolie (Mar 17, 2007)

I know. Even thought this new negima anime is fun in its own way, I whish they did an anime that just followed the manga. But I guess that would be pretty hard, considering that the manga is still going, and that it moves slower then other mangas(naruto, and bleach for example) What I mean is that Ken tends to strech out arcs awhile(not that I mind). It would be hard to make a anime following the story that tends to take its time. Thats the only reason why I think the first anime ended like it did, because the anime cought up so fast to the manga.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 18, 2007)

Link removed

AQS might be dropping Negima.


----------



## AgentMarth (Mar 18, 2007)

How the hell did I not see that thread sooner....

I highly doubt we will be dropping it anytime soon, Athos just went and posted that thread a bit to prematurely if you ask me. Sushi-Y, while busy, has been able to deliver the script for each chapter without fail. Proofreading is easier, same with the typesetting. Its the editing thats a pain. Him being are ex-main editor, with no will to do it anymore, put us in a tough spot. Me and LBC/Simp have been covering his leftover slack for the pass few chapters, I did all but 3 or 4 pages for 165, he just hasn't done the others yet, otherwise it would be out by now, hell were colorists, not even editors. Thankfully, Kijuru is helping out alot to.

He makes it seem a bit more dire than it actually is, when its really just the editing/rebuilding thats taking so long now. We want to keep up are standard of quality, and don't want to start putting out lower quality versions just to get them out faster, I don't think anyone wants us to either.

Why the hell did he have to make that thread...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 19, 2007)

Sasha seems to be a bearer of bad news for Negima lately... it would really be a nightmare if the manga gets dropped as well. There won't be any more fun for us Negima fans... 

I'm taking AgentMarth's word. Hopefully that is really the case.


----------



## zferolie (Mar 19, 2007)

Haha, looks like Setsuna is finally going to make her move, lol.

I'm just wondering, do you think she really likes Konoka that way, or is it just because of how she acts it makes people think that?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoa. BakaNeko is still alive. And are they going to release in reverse again?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can download Mahou Sensei Negima ch 76 and above? D:


----------



## Shariyakugan (Mar 21, 2007)

Go to a pimping thread.
That really is the best way to go.

here


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 21, 2007)

Which volume is ch 76 at? =O


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2007)

Volume 8 or 9, I think.

In any case, a pimp may end up sending you Pack 3... it is most likely that what you're looking for is there.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 22, 2007)

What chapter is the manga up to so far?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 25, 2007)

Great. Another raw update. Makes me wish I know the language. I'm not really contented by just seeing pictures... with absolutely no idea on what is happening.


----------



## RedWolf (Mar 25, 2007)

In the previous chapter Asuna arranged for the formation of Find Negi's father club.

In chapter 170 the club is tentative called 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Negima




Asuna is the self appointed leader but Eva made a challenge to Asuna to proove herself worthy of leading by making a single to Negi within 15 mins.

Similar to Negi's match with Chachamaru.

Most likely reason for Eva to do this is to make Asuna realise something.

Similar to what Eva did to Setsuna during their match.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 31, 2007)

Asuna was a princess? I though it was a pet name from Nagi :scratch


----------



## RedWolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Twilight Princess of some small country in Magic World.

When Nagi first met her she was being used as a magic canceling shield on some demons. Harming her.

No wonder Nagi brought her with him.

Saving little girls seems to be Nagi's thing. That and those little girls having a crush on him. 

Eva started liking Nagi after he saved her.

Asuna wanted to be Nagi's partner. Remember the love chocolate? Before she ate it she had a dream about Nagi. It wasn't that she is in love with Negi. She was in love with Nagi. Now like Eva she is subconciously subtituting Nagi with Negi.

That's why she was going doki-doki (heartbeat) when she saw teen Negi the physical likeness of the two is apparent.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 1, 2007)

AQS just released 166-170. 

But... It's on IRC which I don't have - So DD's will be nice. -s shot-


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah thats right, only the 3 are done at the moment, were trying to catch up.

Bah, he put the wrong versions of the Akira pictures in, I did blue eyes by mistake before realizing that they are brown and redid them.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 1, 2007)

Kitaaaaaaaa~!!!!


----------



## zferolie (Apr 2, 2007)

YAY!!! I can read more Negima!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 2, 2007)

Do chapters up to 167 complete volume 18? i really hate reading incomplete volumes :/ .


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Do chapters up to 167 complete volume 18? i really hate reading incomplete volumes :/ .



I'm pretty sure chapter 168 is the final chapter of volume 18. In fact it is the final chapter in "part 1" of the manga  169 is the start of the second part


----------



## zferolie (Apr 2, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I'm pretty sure chapter 168 is the final chapter of volume 18. In fact it is the final chapter in "part 1" of the manga  169 is the start of the second part



Ohhh second part. Cool. I haven't been looking or reading any translations for the RAW chapters, so I don't know that that exactly means, but that sounds awsome.


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 2, 2007)

Its not like a time skip or anything, more like just a slight break in the manga, really just a break in story arc's. To be honest, I don't even know why it going to be labeled part 1 and part 2, The size of the manga maybe?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 2, 2007)

New Chapters! Yay! Thanks for the dd's kira 

And thanks to those on the board who are translating and scanning them. If there are any.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha. Loved that confessional thing. Imagine if Haruna did it instead of Misora...  

Not to forget the girls' "confessions" - crazy, especially Yuuna's, whose one concern screams of fanservice!  

And Akira's "silent chapter" is too cute for words.


----------



## Sasuke the uchiha (Apr 6, 2007)

*yea*

the manga is by the same guy that did love hina ive seen all of the love hina manga and series and all of the mahour sensei negima manga and show ther both awesome


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 6, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When do you find all that out? I've read up until the new release and I don't remember that.
Edit: Nvm, it's a spoiler.


dspr8_rugged said:


> Not to forget the girls' "confessions" - crazy, especially Yuuna's, whose one concern screams of fanservice!


Ya I found that pretty funny. The whole confession thing was full of great laughs.


dspr8_rugged said:


> And Akira's "silent chapter" is too cute for words.


I know, now I understand why people love her so much.


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 6, 2007)

A mod needs to edit that.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 10, 2007)

Now chapter 169 is out 

DDL at 

Also it seems like chapter 170 isn't going to be far behind


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 10, 2007)

Crap, it looks like I need to finish up a picture or two, time to stop slacking...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh sweet! New chapters! 

Is AQS just right behind the raw now?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 11, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh sweet! New chapters!
> 
> Is AQS just right behind the raw now?



They're close. Only 2 chapters behind now. The latest raw was chapter 171 and AQS is up to 169 now. If they get 170 out before this weekend they will only be 1 chapter behind


----------



## zferolie (Apr 12, 2007)

YAY more negima! *does the happy dance*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2007)

168 was kinda boring until Asuna and Negi almost duked it out.

169 was interesting considering that another fragment of Asuna's memory was shown. And it's rather weird... Asuna's "real" name, that is.

170... well, hopefully soon...


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 13, 2007)

If her name is any evidence, Asuna must've been some sort of princess.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 13, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> If her name is any evidence, Asuna must've been some sort of princess.



i thought it was already revealed that she was a princess?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 13, 2007)

Sweet new releases


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'm currently caught up then.


----------



## RedWolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Volume 18 omake spoilers!

According to Ken Akamatsu the storyline is halfway through.

That bears to question if there are 18 more volumes.

32 volume covers, spines and back covers featuring 3-A girls.

Which leaves 4 more.  Perhaps the other ones are Anya, Nekane, Tsukuyomi, Takane, Mei, Nutmeg and Cocone? Cocone already had a back cover with Misora though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm. That'd be nice. I might have to get a new shelf to fit all of them on though. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm... interesting. I just wish that Akamatsu powerful plot delivers until the end.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 19, 2007)

Chapter 170 is out from AQS 

*DDL:*


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2007)

Ouch poor Asuna :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Loved the latest chapter. Just goes to show how strong Negi has become with the extra training


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 20, 2007)

Meh... I even knew it was being released today, and I still couldn't post it first.

Who else here, would love to have Eva's resort? You want a little vacation? No problem, just spend a few hours in whatever zone you prefer to relax.

Maybe I'll beat everyone when we release 171...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2007)

*raises hand*

I would be lying if I said that I don't like to go to Eva's resort.  

Okay, on with 170...

Asuna gets praised, and at the same time, pwned. And it's rather funny that one of her "big secrets" is her bust. 

Oh yeah, loved that title page...


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2007)

Loved the joke page. xD

The dialogue suited the entire page so well.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2007)

Got to have more of those. Go tell them that, AgentMarth.


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 20, 2007)

I would, but unfortunatly, thats Athos' thing. And he will be taking a break for a while and wont be working on the releases. 

Its a pity, if I had a bit more time, that page would have been done in color too.


----------



## mizukage213 (Apr 21, 2007)

cool, negima 173 raw.


----------



## Wolfe1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive been watching the anime, so I should probably start reading the manga


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 21, 2007)

Just a quick word of advice, the manga is way different than the anime. 

I didn't even end up watching either of the animes once i realized they wouldn't do the manga justice to me. The manga is just awesome, not that the anime isn't, it just wasn't for me.

If you enjoyed the anime, you should love the manga.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 22, 2007)

*[AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch171.rar*


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll assume you meant does not, so heres a direct link

absynthe.

The extra folder has nearly disappeared..... I'm the only one keeping it alive.....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 23, 2007)

Now it seems that Akamatsu's going to make Asuna a whole lotta hell stronger than she is already. I just imagine what she can do once her so-called "hidden powers" are unleashed.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Apr 23, 2007)

"There will be no chapter next week because the artist is gathering supplies."   -cough-Jiraiya-cough-


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually, Ken does research stuff and collect materials. 

I just spent the last 10 or so minutes trying to find it, but there was/is a thread in the AQS forums that had real life pictures of stuff from the manga. 

Best I could find was a real life picture of Mahora School, although I guess its a train station actually.


Ahha! Found something, If you go through the links, you see some of stuff you may recognize.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 24, 2007)

^

Holy chicken, your right. xD

Not only do I see the sign for the school, the school itself, the classroom, but I also spotted the place where Makie was attacked by Evangeline, the temple from Kyoto and a lot more.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy crap, that's some find you got there, AgentMarth. 

Now, I'll be damned if the 3-A girls were for real.


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, its not really my find, more like Sushi-Y posted the link about a year ago in the AQS forums, it just took me a while to find it. 

But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the 3-A girls were based on real people. Maybe not physical looks, but personality traits.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that Kakizaki Misa looks a lot like her seiyuu Itou Shizuka. And I just looked it up, she actually does.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 27, 2007)

Now if Chisame bears resemblance to her VA, I will definitely want to meet her.


----------



## AgentMarth (May 5, 2007)

Chapter 171

With any luck, 172 should be out shortly.

Oh and a Yuuna orientated chapter, nice.


----------



## Shariyakugan (May 7, 2007)

Has anyone here even read A.I. love you? I just ordered the first volume along with some Negima and Love Hina volumes. I have allready read negima and and LH and loved em so I'm giving this other akamatsu work a try.


----------



## RedWolf (May 7, 2007)

Ai ga Tomaranai aka AI Love You

Yeah I've read it. Where Keitaro Urashima is an acccidental pervert, Hitoshi Kobe is a open pervert.

Ken Akamatsu's first foray into the magical girlfriend genre. In the tradition of Ah My Goddess and Video Girl Ai.

If you're American think Weird Science as lightning bolt brings Hitoshi's AI program girlfriend Thirty or Saati life.

Hitoshi priorly promising her that she'll be his girlfriend if only she was real.

Hitoshi is a loser much like Keitaro but he is good at one thing... creating AI programs.

His family are programmers, who now lives in America, leaving him and sending him stuff that he can create AI programs with.

Saati is just the start... later will cme Twenty or Toni an older AI program he locked up and brought to life by accident. Forty-kun/Forty-chan are two AI gender personalities in one body when Saati and Toni messed up Hitoshi's new program sibling for them. 

The real fun starts at volume 7 when Saati's rival, American teen actress and mega corporation daughter Cindy McDougal comes for Hitoshi's affections. Cindy could be a relative of Love Hina's Sara McDougal.

Oh yeah you'll find a very familliar old sensei in AI Love You that also appears in Negima. In Negima he has gone grayer in hair but he is still grouchy and instills fear in the student body. Considering AI Love You is set in 1994 to 97 while Negima is set in 2003.

Yep Nitta-sensei aka the Orge.

You'll find him in several volumes of AI Love You. Why he's there in the first chapter!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 12, 2007)

lol nice random chapter focusing on most of the 3-A girls. Akamatsu is always great with this kinda stuff 


*Spoiler*: _175_ 



I love the the interactions between Kaede and Mana. Two of my favorite characters and they work so well together 

big LOL at Sayo and Zazie. I love Zazie's randomness 

The cheerleader trio are evil XD poor Ako. But atleast Negi got a nice little surprise in his email  

Dark Nodoka is awesome. Needs to be more of her around lol

Seems Natsumi has a bit of a crush on Kotarou. To bad he's more clueless about that stuff then Negi is XD Still cute though 

another big LOL at Satomi offering Chachamaru a new Loli body that would be compatable with Negi 




Over all a very fun chatper. I like these every now and then.

On a completely different note, I finally got off my lazy butt and applied as an editor for AQS to help out. I was accepted today and have already done work on chapter 173. Hopefully I can help get out faster releases for you all to enjoy


----------



## AgentMarth (May 12, 2007)

What, why have I not heard of this till just now...

Meh, Looks like I can't put off the Yuuna swimsuit picture much longer, damn...

Stupid unbreakable game addiction that sucking my time, it also seems I'm not the only colourist on the team facing the same problem.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 13, 2007)

Oh sweet! *downloads*

Thoughts later.


----------



## elena6375 (May 15, 2007)

i love this manga, the anime is good too, but the manga does into more detail


----------



## RedWolf (May 18, 2007)

Not manga news but significant none the less.


*Spoiler*: __ 








> Negima! Live-Action Confirmed by Creator Ken Akamatsu
> Manga creator Ken Akamatsu's May 18 blog entry has confirmed reports that a live-action adaptation of Negima! Magister Negi Magi is in the works. He previously hinted at a "big surprise announcement coming in April" in a February 27 blog entry. Japanese fans then found a March 13 entry in actress Ai Tanimoto's blog (since deleted) that said a live-action Negima! adaptation will broadcast next year. Akamatsu says Weekly Shōnen Magazine had planned to make the announcement in issue #25 of 2007, on sale May 23. He also discusses the overwhelming experience of casting 31 "3D" girls for the story's all-female class. Source: Moon Phase








Ken Akamatsu's big surprise he's been keeping tight liped about.

Adds another to the Crisis of Infinite Negima verses.

Uhh wait... Does this mean we're gonna get a set twin boys for Negi?

He's supposed to 10 years old.

My guess they're gonna change the plot a little. Can't imagine they're still gonna pull the middle school bit. High School maybe.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 18, 2007)

OMG! The horror is a f*cking reality! 

I can't believe that Ken Akamatsu is allowing the production of lame-ass adaptations of his manga. And a live-action this time.

I... I don't know what to say. Really.


----------



## AgentMarth (May 24, 2007)

Now we can all yell at Scorpio if the releases start to get slow!


----------



## zferolie (May 25, 2007)

Yay, so many chapters! I haven't read anything since 169, so I am excited... But chapter 170 link is dead. I cannot read the others till I read that one. I don't like to skip. So can someone help and repost 170


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 25, 2007)

zferolie said:


> Yay, so many chapters! I haven't read anything since 169, so I am excited... But chapter 170 link is dead. I cannot read the others till I read that one. I don't like to skip. So can someone help and repost 170


Trick 165
click harem, then mahou sensei negima...one of those near the end of the list is cp 170

i think u need to register first


----------



## zferolie (May 25, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Trick 165
> click harem, then mahou sensei negima...one of those near the end of the list is cp 170
> 
> i think u need to register first



I got it! thank you. I'm going to read now


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 25, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Now we can all yell at Scorpio if the releases start to get slow!



So I'm the scape goat now? I see how it is


----------



## AgentMarth (May 26, 2007)

Get working then! Hahaha, just kidding.

*needs to finish up his picture for 174*

Ugh.....


----------



## Tuxx (May 28, 2007)

Well you can check the manga pimp section and request them...or check your PM


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 29, 2007)

are negima chapters 174 and 175 translated yet? Just wondering and when does 176 come out?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 29, 2007)

ah ok. I'll wait then  lol


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 29, 2007)

We don't mind waiting, really.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 29, 2007)

Ya, no 176 yet unfortunately. There has been a recent set of arrests in Japan of raw distributors of Jump like magazines so raw providers seem to more cautious now.  At least that is the leading theory as to why its so late this week


----------



## AgentMarth (May 29, 2007)

Yeah no 176 yet, due to what Scorpio said. We'll still get it, but probably not before the magazine is released to the public. I can only imagine how many Naruto/Bleach/One piece etc fans will freak if they don't get there raw by Friday.

And i'm just a colourist, blame Scorpio, hes the editor, hehe.

Bah... *needs to break game addiction and finish his 174 picture*

Oh and dspr8_rugged, i'm surprised you aren't using the colored version of the picture for your avy. Speaking of Avy's, I've been meaning to change mine. *ponders ideas*


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 29, 2007)

awwww well thats great D:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 30, 2007)

AgentMarth said:
			
		

> Oh and dspr8_rugged, i'm surprised you aren't using the colored version of the picture for your avy. Speaking of Avy's, I've been meaning to change mine. *ponders ideas*


Well, I've tried looking for it, but sadly, I couldn't find it. Either I accidentally deleted it when I was transferring the chapters or I just missed it totally.

In any case, can you give me the colored version of that one? 

Chisame-ism is taking over me again... 

EDIT: Apparently, I just missed it.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I've tried looking for it, but sadly, I couldn't find it. Either I accidentally deleted it when I was transferring the chapters or I just missed it totally.
> 
> In any case, can you give me the colored version of that one?
> 
> ...



Chisame is the best xD I took a character quiz and I'm most like her XD don't like guys, loves to cosplay, fav color pink, and is on the computer 24/7 XD hehe


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 31, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> *Chisame is the best xD* I took a character quiz and I'm most like her XD don't like guys, loves to cosplay, fav color pink, and is on the computer 24/7 XD hehe


You deserve a rep for saying that.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 31, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> You deserve a rep for saying that.



Horray!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 31, 2007)

And I just noticed that the person who eats brains in your avatar is Makie.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 31, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And I just noticed that the person who eats brains in your avatar is Makie.



gaha xD yes indeed it is Makie. I was wondering why she has fangs... is it that she is still a little bit vampire still?  the world may never know....


----------



## mfair4d (May 31, 2007)

Wow.  In the past five days I read volume 3- chapter 173.  It was amazing.  Well to take up time I'd better do some thing else.  I'm thinking reading love hina.  Anyway this was an amazing manga.  Far better than the show.  

I sure hope that the thousand master is alive, wait never mind now thanks to Mr. Sanders.  I really hope that Negi dosen't have to go on a rescue mission Nagi's power > Negi's power.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Wow.  In the past five days I read volume 3- chapter 173.  It was amazing.  Well to take up time I'd better do some thing else.  I'm thinking reading love hina.  Anyway this was an amazing manga.  Far better than the show.
> 
> I sure hope that the thousand master is alive, wait never mind now thanks to Mr. Sanders.  I really hope that Negi dosen't have to go on a rescue mission Nagi's power > Negi's power.



wow that sounds like something I would do XD I watched the first 100 episodes of Naruto on youtube in 4 days ^^; hehe

I can't wait to see Anya's reaction to all of Negi's 'partners'. XD I loved her reaction when she saw all the pictures he sent her and Nekane were all girls xD She's so kawaii!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll wait for 174 and 175...



			
				xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> gaha xD yes indeed it is Makie. I was wondering why she has fangs... is it that she is still a little bit vampire still?  the world may never know....


Finding what chapter when Makie appeared like that is going to take quite a long time. Although I'm pretty sure that it's not because of her becoming a vampire.

Or maybe that justifies her being Baka Pink...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'll wait for 174 and 175...
> 
> 
> Finding what chapter when Makie appeared like that is going to take quite a long time. Although I'm pretty sure that it's not because of her becoming a vampire.
> ...



The chapter is the newest one, 176  I saw it and just had to use it ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, btw what day is it when the raw manga's are released in Japan? I never did find that out >.>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 1, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> The chapter is the newest one, 176  I saw it and just had to use it ^^


No wonder I don't recognize it.  

And I suggest that you avoid double posting. It's just proper forum etiquette. The edit button is your friend.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh ok ^^; sorry 'bout that. i didn't know you could edit... <--baka


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 1, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Oh, btw what day is it when the raw manga's are released in Japan? I never did find that out >.>



I _believe_ its Wendsday in Japan that Weekly Shounen Magazine comes out. Although we usually get raws a few days earlier then that


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I _believe_ its Wendsday in Japan that Weekly Shounen Magazine comes out. Although we usually get raws a few days earlier then that



ah ok then. thank you very much.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 2, 2007)

Ooh. Cute Chisame sig, xxBakaAkki. 

Actually, my current sig is a re-used one. I created this late last year when I was so addicted to this series (well, I still am, but not as addicted as before). Aside from Chisame, I have made ones for Asuna and Setsuna as you can see below.




I was actually planning to do sigs for Nodoka and Haruna but I just don't have much free time lately.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2007)

ooo very nice ^^ I'm planing to make myself into a botched card XD I made my own card templete too (it was sooo hard @_x ). I needa make a diferent sig though ^^; it's too small....


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 2, 2007)

I am very disappointed at myself for not getting a picture in this release, procrastination FTL.

Meh... the rest colorist team is either busy or I think just doesn't care anymore >_>


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 2, 2007)

DA link #2


Try that instead, its the DDL.

Oh and I lol'd at you reason for editing for some odd reason.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> DA link #2
> 
> 
> Try that instead, its the DDL.
> ...



Wah it's still not working TT^TT I think It needs to be a winzip file but it's a zip file is what it says.... I can't open it... and I was told it isn't proper fourm edicate to double post so .... ya XD I was laughing myself...


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 2, 2007)

you need to d/l winrar

last time I checked (which was a while ago) it's free and easy to find


Sorry for the swift cut into the topic without introducing myself.  I shall do so later tonight if I can make it back from work with even the slightest bit of energy..


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 3, 2007)

Yuuna seems really messed up now to me

On a side note, i am rather disappointed just how far spred magic is.  If Yuuna's dad knows, than anyone could know (though I suppose most of the mages stay in their own country)


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 3, 2007)

> On a side note, i am rather disappointed just how far spred magic is. If Yuuna's dad knows, than anyone could know (though I suppose most of the mages stay in their own country)



If you look at the chapter again, yuuna is holding a wand when walking with her mother, and the blond girl comes from a magic area and knew yuuna's mother.  This kinda suggests that maybe yuuna's mother was a mage, and maybe yuuna's dad was her mom's partner, in a magic sense.

Did anyone else notice that the blond may have been in the story before?  Check out chapter 15 again (when negi is describing partnership to asuna for the first time).  If it is her, she is the partner of the headmaster of the school negi came from.


And hello everyone, I said I'd introduce myself.  I've been a huge fan of this manga, not so much the anime, for quite a while now.  I just recently came upon this site, and i'll be hanging out quite regularly.  Nice to meet you all.  And I'll make an avatar and sig picture when I have the time, got finals soon and not sure who I want to use for the pics.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 3, 2007)

ditaneous said:


> If you look at the chapter again, yuuna is holding a wand when walking with her mother, and the blond girl comes from a magic area and knew yuuna's mother.  This kinda suggests that maybe yuuna's mother was a mage, and maybe yuuna's dad was her mom's partner, in a magic sense.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the blond may have been in the story before?  Check out chapter 15 again (when negi is describing partnership to asuna for the first time).  If it is her, she is the partner of the headmaster of the school negi came from.
> 
> ...




Yaya we have an obsevent person here ^^ if Yuuna's mum is a mage then would that make it so she also has magic in her blood? btw I think her and her gun obsession is awsome XD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 3, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> RAWR! it doesn't work no matter what! I just think it's the file format is what it is.... >.>  ugggggggg i give up (and I not double posting)



You can try getting CDisplay from   and use that to read the chapter. Its easily the best program for reading manga/comics on the computer that I have tried. You can read .zip or .rar files without even opening them and decompressing them so it sounds like it would work for your problem.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 3, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> You can try getting CDisplay from   and use that to read the chapter. Its easily the best program for reading manga/comics on the computer that I have tried. You can read .zip or .rar files without even opening them and decompressing them so it sounds like it would work for your problem.



Arigato!!! I'll see if this works ^w^

edit- yay! it worked!  thankies ^w^


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 4, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Yaya we have an obsevent person here ^^ if Yuuna's mum is a mage then would that make it so she also has magic in her blood? btw I think her and her gun obsession is awsome XD



Hmm, I though it was clear that everyone could do magic, even if most people really really sucked at it.  After all nodoka and yue can do magic, and we have no evedence that their partents are magical.  

Secondly mum haha


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Hmm, I though it was clear that everyone could do magic, even if most people really really sucked at it.  After all nodoka and yue can do magic, and we have no evedence that their partents are magical.
> 
> Secondly mum haha



hmmmm can't argue with ya there but nodoka still can't do the practe biginaru thingamabob.... yue practices alot appearantly...


----------



## zferolie (Jun 4, 2007)

Just read chapter. Yuuna is now also in my top 10. I loved the chapter. I like these negi-less chapters, it expands on these other charecters as well. I am not surrprised Yuuna's dad knows(or is) a mage. I am surprised that Yuuna was playing with a wand as a kid. She might have had some magic experiance in the past. How did she forget? Or maybe she was just playing with a toy wand...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

Yuuna cracks me up XD I love it when she's like "Daddy! Let's go on a date! A date!" lol. I also love how she just pulls out guns from nowhere (as seen in chapter 176) x3 Yeah she makes my top favs too....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

well, they have already translated 176 (yay) but now the only one that needs it is 175. lol 176 is so great XD I love that how iincho is trying to hit asuna and she's blocking them all. Yay special training!


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 4, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Hmm, I though it was clear that everyone could do magic, even if most people really really sucked at it.  After all nodoka and yue can do magic, and we have no evedence that their partents are magical.



Hmmm...what about kanka?  (or whatever you call the power of the fighters...ki?)  Is it that those who use it cannot use magic, (some do like takamichi, I'm away from my computer so I'm sorry if I slaughter names, and asuna...so are they a rare breed of magic fighters?) or is it that they have no talent for magic and kanka is easier for them to understand and use?

Normally with these type of stories, either the ability to use magic is passed down in the family or the talent to use it.  It would explain why people keep looking at the things negi does and says that it's expected from the son of Nagi.  Also if talent is passed down, it could possibly explain why yuuna is so good with guns.  As Negi has stated that most of his athletic ability comes from magic, so could yuuna's, just at a subconcious level.  It would also explain, as you have stated mfair4d, why yue could do magic.  Talent is a great help, but with massive studying and practice, you can tear away the real differences between talent and no talent.


And I'm sorry if I get annoying with these type of posts.  I enjoy these types of topics, if anyone wants to talk to me about philosophy, I'd love it   Please tell me to shut up or go away if I get annoying.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

ditaneous said:


> Hmmm...what about kanka?  (or whatever you call the power of the fighters...ki?)  Is it that those who use it cannot use magic, (some do like takamichi, I'm away from my computer so I'm sorry if I slaughter names, and asuna...so are they a rare breed of magic fighters?) or is it that they have no talent for magic and kanka is easier for them to understand and use?
> 
> Normally with these type of stories, either the ability to use magic is passed down in the family or the talent to use it.  It would explain why people keep looking at the things negi does and says that it's expected from the son of Nagi.  Also if talent is passed down, it could possibly explain why yuuna is so good with guns.  As Negi has stated that most of his athletic ability comes from magic, so could yuuna's, just at a subconcious level.  It would also explain, as you have stated mfair4d, why yue could do magic.  Talent is a great help, but with massive studying and practice, you can tear away the real differences between talent and no talent.
> 
> ...



gahaha XD You remind me of my fav character Yue ^^ I don't mind you talkin like this. I like to hear other people's theories too.

anyways, do you think that Yue's grandpa, being a great philosopher, was some sort of mage or had anything to do with it? I'm just wondering since he's appearantly so smart. I really do hope that Yuuna has some ties with magic cause that'd be cool XD hehe also, asuna comes from a blood line of nobility remember? She was the princess (as seen in chapter 169) of some magic country. (she was so cute as a kid) I feel sorry for her >.> btw, is magic has no effect on her, how did takamichi, who supposedly can't use magic, erase her memory? XD that just makes NO sence what-so-ever. I wonder what would happen is Asuna tried learning magic. Since she has magic in her blood do you think she could? Or maybe she just can't cause of her magic cancel. So maybe that's why she is able to use kanka. What she lacks in magic she could make up for in ki.... but then again >.> It's the whole magic in the right hand and ki in the left hand. So she CAN use her magic power? gahhhhhh I'm confusing myself @_x


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't worry, ditaneous. I, for one, appreciate discussions in this thread. As long as we don't get into flaming, we're all okay. 

Anyway, sorry to cut the discussion, but can someone re-upload 175 and 176 on SS? The MU link Kira gave earlier doesn't work on me.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

This has nothing to do with Negima what so ever but I just really have to show you. (i guess it has a little bit to do with it cause it looks like Chiu) I drew this pic and edited it on the computer. It's sexy! 

Shit.... again


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 4, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> gahaha XD You remind me of my fav character Yue ^^ I don't mind you talkin like this. I like to hear other people's theories too.
> 
> anyways, do you think that Yue's grandpa, being a great philosopher, was some sort of mage or had anything to do with it? I'm just wondering since he's appearantly so smart. I really do hope that Yuuna has some ties with magic cause that'd be cool XD hehe also, asuna comes from a blood line of nobility remember? She was the princess (as seen in chapter 169) of some magic country. (she was so cute as a kid) I feel sorry for her >.> btw, is magic has no effect on her, how did takamichi, who supposedly can't use magic, erase her memory? XD that just makes NO sence what-so-ever. I wonder what would happen is Asuna tried learning magic. Since she has magic in her blood do you think she could? Or maybe she just can't cause of her magic cancel. So maybe that's why she is able to use kanka. What she lacks in magic she could make up for in ki.... but then again >.> It's the whole magic in the right hand and ki in the left hand. So she CAN use her magic power? gahhhhhh I'm confusing myself @_x



I thought takamichi could use magic, just couldn't chant magic....which really made no sense to me.  Asuna is too much of an unknown to really guess on at this point.  The more we learn about her past, the more confusing it gets.  She can use magic just like takamichi, but perhaps her main magic, which she may use on a subconscious level, is her magic cancel.  It may explain why asuna is in chains in the dream she had.  They may have used her forcefully to be a magic barrier, considering how she was when she was wandering around with Nagi, she may have been bred for that specific purpose.  And if her magic is cancellation, instead of an inherent quality, then that means there might be a way to get around it, for her magic memory wipe. 

If yue's grandfather was a mage (just sporting the idea here) then there is a possibility that maybe all the girls were brought into that class for a reason, they might all have magical connections.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 4, 2007)

ditaneous said:


> I thought takamichi could use magic, just couldn't chant magic....which really made no sense to me.  Asuna is too much of an unknown to really guess on at this point.  The more we learn about her past, the more confusing it gets.  She can use magic just like takamichi, but perhaps her main magic, which she may use on a subconscious level, is her magic cancel.  It may explain why asuna is in chains in the dream she had.  They may have used her forcefully to be a magic barrier, considering how she was when she was wandering around with Nagi, she may have been bred for that specific purpose.  And if her magic is cancellation, instead of an inherent quality, then that means there might be a way to get around it, for her magic memory wipe.
> 
> If yue's grandfather was a mage (just sporting the idea here) then there is a possibility that maybe all the girls were brought into that class for a reason, they might all have magical connections.



Yeah that might be a reason why.... that'd be so sad for her though TT^TT I guess that's why Eva-chan is always trying to get her to remember cause she says she doesn't deserve to be happy. Baka Eva >.> 

Hmmm thinking about the people in the class, not all of them have had their backgrounds revealved but I dought that all of them have some relation to magic or the inner world. ^^; I mean, people like the cheerleaders and Iincho x3 Idk I just don't think it's likely.... 

Yay for Yuuna the Kid!


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 5, 2007)

ok, I've decided on my avatar and sig pic...it's yue.  I like her as a character...but I have to ask...why is she the cat character and never wears ears?!?!  Look at her mouth, sometimes it has the cleft lip of a cat, or rabbit, but she never wears any ears.  The animal ear randomness is everywhere...why not her?

EDIT: I saw this as I pressed the post button


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 5, 2007)

ditaneous said:


> ok, I've decided on my avatar and sig pic...it's yue.  I like her as a character...but I have to ask...why is she the cat character and never wears ears?!?!  Look at her mouth, sometimes it has the cleft lip of a cat, or rabbit, but she never wears any ears.  The animal ear randomness is everywhere...why not her?
> 
> EDIT: I saw this as I pressed the post button



lol I agree with ya there ^^ I love Yue! She's one of my favorites. I love her reaction to the Negi love chart that Chamo has. lol Yuecchi >w< I love that pun on her name that chamo gives her  But in chapter 127/28(?) I love the part with her and Nodoka and she gets slapped and then she gets hugged. It's so cute!!!


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 5, 2007)

I hope to god that the class was specifically designated as a magical class.  That would be like what they did in code geass by having so many non-random events happen (such as C.C. being in the flashbacks).  This is something that I despise about an otherwise perfect show.  
More likely Mahoro academy is known about by mages as a place where they can learn magic from other people
Another note, I have no idea why takamichi can do soo much magic but can't chant.  I hope we later have a further description about what requires chanting, and what doesn't.  

I will conclude my statements by saying i am very happy that nodoka can now do magic as she is my favorite student(now that chao is gone).  I sincerely hope that for once, an manga can actually end with a threesum.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 5, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> I hope to god that the class was specifically designated as a magical class.  That would be like what they did in code geass by having so many non-random events happen (such as C.C. being in the flashbacks).  This is something that I despise about an otherwise perfect show.
> More likely Mahoro academy is known about by mages as a place where they can learn magic from other people
> Another note, I have no idea why takamichi can do soo much magic but can't chant.  I hope we later have a further description about what requires chanting, and what doesn't.
> 
> I will conclude my statements by saying i am very happy that nodoka can now do magic as she is my favorite student(now that chao is gone).  I sincerely hope that for once, an manga can actually end with a threesum.



I loved it when Nodoka was trying to find a solution for the love triangle using her book and that one thing came up (forgot what it was called). Paru is all like, "Wow I didnt know you knew that kind of language." XD lol


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 5, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Setsuna with a man? Blasphemy! Heresy!



KonoSetsu 4 eva


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 6, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I loved it when Nodoka was trying to find a solution for the love triangle using her book and that one thing came up (forgot what it was called). Paru is all like, "Wow I didnt know you knew that kind of language." XD lol



I know, one of the best scenes ever


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 6, 2007)

when is 175 gonna be translated? it seems like the translations are being skipped around


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2007)

Things look to get very interesting when an old childhood friend arrives. *can't wait till the next chapter*


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Things look to get very interesting when an old childhood friend arrives. *can't wait till the next chapter*



I know same here! XD


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 6, 2007)

blagh, 175 is not done yet right?

Oh on a side note I wish to acquire every version of happy material (currently have 7 of them), where can I go to get them, or go to ask for them?


----------



## coolx (Jun 7, 2007)

so anya has come for negi


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll settle with the AQS versions instead... unless I'm given no choice.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 7, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> blagh, 175 is not done yet right?
> 
> Oh on a side note I wish to acquire every version of happy material (currently have 7 of them), where can I go to get them, or go to ask for them?



I think you can get them all on iTunes or from Morpheus player. That's all I know. I wish I could get em too but I haven't the time to actually look....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 7, 2007)

coolx said:


> so anya has come for negi



lol I can't wait to see the conflict between Anya and Negi's many 'partners' xD haha


----------



## ditaneous (Jun 7, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> lol I can't wait to see the conflict between Anya and Negi's many 'partners' xD haha



Anya seems to be like a little Asuna (magic instead of physical ability).  A small jealous asuna....this is going to be fun


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 9, 2007)

yes, i just read 177. Anyone know what happened to 146? xD


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 9, 2007)

oops sorry typo, i meant to say 174, and i wanna know what happened to 176  srry


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 9, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> oops sorry typo, i meant to say 174, and i wanna know what happened to 176  srry



=.= geez. it hasn't put them up yet cause 175 isn't translated yet. you can find the raw on here in one of the previous posts. and 176 and 177 were just recently translated cause they were so good I guess... lol i read 177 several times x3 yo anyone know when 178 is out? Don't they come out Sunday or is it wednesday?


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 9, 2007)

ah okay ^^ now im looking for 176...and i dont know when they come out cuz its very random to my opinion ^^;


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 9, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> ah okay ^^ now im looking for 176...and i dont know when they come out cuz its very random to my opinion ^^;



i heard there have been issues in japan with the RAW providers... i'm not quite sure though...


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 9, 2007)

omg yesh i wanna see that too escpacially since im really into the "sensuality" thing shown by albert-kun ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 9, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> omg yesh i wanna see that too escpacially since im really into the "sensuality" thing shown by albert-kun ^^



you call him albert? lol XD


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 9, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> you call him albert? lol XD



mmm well usually i say just chamo....


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Colonel Sander's real name is "Alberio Imma".

Chamo's real name is "Albert Chamomille".

For some reason any guy whose nickname is Al is associated with pervert. (Only Ken Akamatsu knows why.)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 10, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> something really pathetic is.... I can list out all the girls in Negi's class IN ORDER and their first AND last names XD I'm such a nerd! lol


Actually, I also know all the names of the 3-A girls (well, like most Negima fans), although I can't list them in order, like you do.  

Yeah, I do think you're a nerd. 

Nah, just kidding.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 10, 2007)

ANYA ANYA ANYA ANYA ANYA AKIRA


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 10, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> Whoops, sorry ^^; though albert was chamo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



albert is chamo =.=' and I don't really get the order thing >.> it confuses me....


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 10, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Colonel Sander's real name is "Alberio Imma".
> 
> Chamo's real name is "Albert Chamomille".
> 
> For some reason any guy whose nickname is Al is associated with pervert. (Only Ken Akamatsu knows why.)



Hah, so i WAS right >

Example about the order thing: Yuuna is 2th, her last name is Akiishi (i thought at least) And Akira is also near the beginning, but Akira is her first name. The Yue's last name is Ayase, being 4th, so also at the beginning. 

and Zazie is 31th and Zazie is her first name O.o and starting with a Z shows that she is the last one because of alphabetical order.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 10, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> Hah, so i WAS right >
> 
> Example about the order thing: Yuuna is 2th, her last name is Akiishi (i thought at least) And Akira is also near the beginning, but Akira is her first name. The Yue's last name is Ayase, being 4th, so also at the beginning.
> 
> and Zazie is 31th and Zazie is her first name O.o and starting with a Z shows that she is the last one because of alphabetical order.



try not to think about it too much. You could hurt yourself xD


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 10, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> try not to think about it too much. You could hurt yourself xD



ah, but this is a quite simple thing to me


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 10, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> ah, but this is a quite simple thing to me



sure sure >.> -still doesn't get it-


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, I AM sure that Chisame is number 25...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 10, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I AM sure that Chisame is number 25...



Yeah!  25 has recently become one of my lucky numbers x3


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 11, 2007)

I know Kaede is 20...


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 11, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> something really pathetic is.... I can list out all the girls in Negi's class IN ORDER and their first AND last names XD I'm such a nerd! lol



Very impressive.  I suck with names.  I  basically always have wikipedia open when reading a manga, or watching an anime


----------



## Vorian (Jun 11, 2007)

I just finished watching the anime and I am really excited. Can anyone give me a link for the manga. (I am  too lazy to search 45 pages )


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 11, 2007)

*points up*

Read the manga, and I assure you, you'll love this more than any of the two anime adaptations.

Well, there used to be the manga pimping project but the section has been closed, and I really don't know how I can "pimp" now.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 11, 2007)

They're already at 14 here! I hope they keep going really slow so that way they don't stall here or make it that buying the manga here will be faster than getting the AQS scans.


----------



## Vorian (Jun 11, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> *points up*
> 
> Read the manga, and I assure you, you'll love this more than any of the two anime adaptations.
> 
> Well, there used to be the manga pimping project but the section has been closed, and I really don't know how I can "pimp" now.



I found a site which has some chapters, but I don't know if it has all of them. How many chapters have been released yet?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 11, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> *points up*
> 
> Read the manga, and I assure you, you'll love this more than any of the two anime adaptations.
> 
> Well, there used to be the manga pimping project but the section has been closed, and I really don't know how I can "pimp" now.



The pimping section wasn't closed, it was just made private. Its now called the "Outskirts Trading Post" and you can sign up for it in your User CP under Group Memberships


----------



## mfair4d (Jun 12, 2007)

the bookstore version is a lot worse than what i downloaded.  I dislike the fact that they assume people know no japanese.  If your reading negima or something like it, you have probably seen 200+ hours of anime

Why didn't negi take lessons under Alberio?
Was there anyone in A.I. Love you or Love Hina that started with Al in their name?


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 12, 2007)

Del-Ray's version wasn't that bad, and for all you know, just because someone just decided to pick up Negima doesn't mean that they know alot of Japanese things.

The reason I think some people don't buy them, or can't, is the lack of money. At least, thats the case with me and why I only have up to volume 9. 

Of course, then there is people who are just cheap and don't want to pay for anything for whatever made up reasons they give.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2007)

AgentMarth said:


> Del-Ray's version wasn't that bad, and for all you know, just because someone just decided to pick up Negima doesn't mean that they know alot of Japanese things.
> 
> The reason I think some people don't buy them, or can't, is the lack of money. At least, thats the case with me and why I only have up to volume 9.
> 
> Of course, then there is people who are just cheap and don't want to pay for anything for whatever made up reasons they give.



I don't buy due to lack of money. I like Del Rey's translations.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm 15 and make meh own money by selling origami earings ^w^ too bad the art gallery I sold them in out of buisiness D: so now I'm gonna make meh own website for it = w= my mom's gonna help me though cause she's 1337 XD lol

btw, anyone know when 178's RAW will be provided? Just wondering cause it's been about a week since 177 was released....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 13, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> btw, anyone know when 178's RAW will be provided? Just wondering cause it's been about a week since 177 was released....



Should be out in the next day or so, but thats just a guess. Unfortunately for the last few weeks the release of the raw has been pretty unpredictable. It used to come out every Saturday, but now we are lucky to get it by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 13, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Should be out in the next day or so, but thats just a guess. Unfortunately for the last few weeks the release of the raw has been pretty unpredictable. It used to come out every Saturday, but now we are lucky to get it by Tuesday or Wednesday.



uggg.... I really hope they would hurry up.... it really shouldn't take that long to scan it should it? oO I could do it in like 1 hour....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 13, 2007)

omg that is the funniest thing ever!!! XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 14, 2007)

I knew Anya was going to snap if she found out about Negi's harem. 

Now, we want to see a magic battle between the two of them.

And BTW, xxBakaAkki, if your real name Tify?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 14, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I knew Anya was going to snap if she found out about Negi's harem.
> 
> Now, we want to see a magic battle between the two of them.
> 
> And BTW, xxBakaAkki, if your real name Tify?



It's my nickname.... I think my real name sounds too formal and what not.....


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 14, 2007)

xxBakaAkki, there's an edit button use it wisely.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2007)

Lovely chapter. We needed a Beach chapter xDD
and I knew Ayako was going to figure out a way to bring the rest of the group to England. And damn...what an ending to the chapter...Anya sure looks pissed


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 14, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> xxBakaAkki, there's an edit button use it wisely.



sorry I just forgot to quote 2 things in one post T^T


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think they do, or at least, I haven't come across one, nor have I seen any address listed in their scans.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 14, 2007)

oh so thats what F-O is xD I just thought it was something else....


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 15, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> oh so thats what F-O is xD I just thought it was something else....



Yeah, I had no idea what their name actually was until this issue either, assuming that's what you are referring to. 

Back to the story though, what do you think the impact of Anya and the Ayaka/Narutakis/Sports Quartet will have on the Wales trip? Personally, I am hoping for an Ako pactio after she learns the truth about Negi/Nagi, as she is my fav character, although she's not too much into Negi, so I don't know how likely that would be. What may be more likely, and how I would like it to play out is Negi uses the age pills, he and Ako go off, but encounter some baddie, and Ako makes a pactio with the older Negi, he reverts, and then she finds out the truth. Due to her disinterest in Negi, that's the most likely way I've come up with to get her a pactio. Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 15, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Yeah, I had no idea what their name actually was until this issue either, assuming that's what you are referring to.
> 
> Back to the story though, what do you think the impact of Anya and the Ayaka/Narutakis/Sports Quartet will have on the Wales trip? Personally, I am hoping for an Ako pactio after she learns the truth about Negi/Nagi, as she is my fav character, although she's not too much into Negi, so I don't know how likely that would be. What may be more likely, and how I would like it to play out is Negi uses the age pills, he and Ako go off, but encounter some baddie, and Ako makes a pactio with the older Negi, he reverts, and then she finds out the truth. Due to her disinterest in Negi, that's the most likely way I've come up with to get her a pactio. Thoughts/ideas?



that sounds good ^^ That really does sound like a logical thing to happen  but, I'm sure Anya will be keeping a close eye on him XD hehe but I kinda am hoping Ako doesn't find out Negi is really "Nagi" cause it'd be too sad ^^; wah. Don't wanna see that. But, her pactio is so cute! Neko mimi nurse!!! 

I'm hoping that they will all find out on the trip though. Makes more fun. lol, and I hope the team Negima will get to show off their skills xD hehe. I loved Iincho eating those ramen noodles btw "Commoner food...." XD I made it into an avatar.... x3 I also hope we find out more about Asuna's past! She's one of my tops! ^w^


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 16, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I still have not found it, F-O started at 176, and Aquastar is still working on it, so hopefully we should see a HQ scan of it from them relatively soon.



ah okay thank you very much ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 18, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I still have not found it, F-O started at 176, and Aquastar is still working on it, so hopefully we should see a HQ scan of it from them relatively soon.



yay x3 i can't wait to see Dark Nodoka and the movie ticket incident with Kaede and Mana xD it looks so funny XD


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 18, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> yay x3 i can't wait to see Dark Nodoka and the movie ticket incident with Kaede and Mana xD it looks so funny XD



yes excactly O_o thats why i wanted to see them....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 18, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> yes excactly O_o thats why i wanted to see them....



hai hai ^w^ Btw, Joge-kun, you need a siggy  your posts are lookin kinda empty ^^;


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Squeeee! Ken Akamatsu's diary just confirmed that the beach house in 179 is the same beach house in Love Hina.

And they'll be in the same hotel in the next chapter.

I'm imaging the chaos in my fanfic


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 19, 2007)

RedWolf said:
			
		

> Squeeee! Ken Akamatsu's diary just confirmed that the beach house in 179 is the same beach house in Love Hina.
> 
> And they'll be in the same hotel in the next chapter.
> 
> I'm imaging the chaos in my fanfic


Ooh. That sounds nice. I wonder if there will be cameos of LH characters. 

Naru, Chisame and Asuna should meet up face to face.


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 19, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> hai hai ^w^ Btw, Joge-kun, you need a siggy  your posts are lookin kinda empty ^^;



yeeeeeeeeeees i know...but i dont know what...


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 19, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ooh. That sounds nice. I wonder if there will be cameos of LH characters.



Haitani already had a cameo, so probably...XD



Whoops...i accidently double posted....how can I fix this?


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh cameos have shown up from time to time.


*Spoiler*: _Love Hina in Negima?_ 



Tori Bowl

Haitani

*Spoiler*: _Got owned by Negi saving kitty_ 




In the wedding still a loser





Motoko, Tsuruko and the Shimeiryuu

*Spoiler*: _Before Tsuruko's marriage and Love Hina_ 








Mei Sakura - Naru's stepsister?





Also


*Spoiler*: _AI Love You in Negima?_ 





*Spoiler*: _Nitta- The demon/ogre teacher 1994 to 2003_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hakase knows of Hitoshi Kobe?_ 





Pointless ranting





In the exclusive Japan CD only Ai ga Tomaranai Epilogue (aka AI Love You) Hitoshi now works at MIT, living with Saati, Toni (Twenty), Forty, Cindy and his sister Yayoi in Massachusetts.  





*The grand Akamatsuverse! All that's missing in Negima is a Itsudatte My Santa cameo. (Maybe in the Christmas Eve storyline?)*


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 19, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Oh cameos have shown up from time to time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Love Hina in Negima?_
> ...



O.o I only noticed the haitani one...and the deal with Mei


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 20, 2007)

WOOOOO THIS IS SO GOOD! I LOVE THIS CHAPTER LOL!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 20, 2007)

geh soo many cameos!!! <3

btw YAY FIRE (go fire!)


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

For some reason i always get a weird feeling when reading negima... pronounce it a bit different and... well nm anyway i need to catch up on this one soon still at 70~ish


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 20, 2007)

Negima is so good!! How many chapters do I need to catch up? Im at the Festival Tourney. Negi is one his second fight.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 20, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Negima is so good!! How many chapters do I need to catch up? Im at the Festival Tourney. Negi is one his second fight.



If that's his fight with Setsuna, then you have about 60 chapter to go until you are caught up, but don't rush it, one of my favorite parts of the series is the conclusion to that arc.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 21, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:
			
		

> ...as she views "developed" girls like Asuna as rivals, but *considers girls like Yue and Nodoka her comrades*.


Maybe they're flat-chested, perhaps?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 21, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Maybe they're flat-chested, perhaps?



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. She looked at Asuna's breasts and considered her a rival, then looked at Yue and Nodoka's chests in the bath and called them comrades, so it's got to be a breast/beauty thing.


Just so you know, it appears that F-O is going to be scanning Negima Neo, which is the manga adaptation of the Negima!? Anime. Aquastar had released chapters 0 and 1 a while ago(last December), but F-O just released their scan of chapter 3. Let me know if you want me to start posting those chapters.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 21, 2007)

Rup3rt said:


> For some reason i always get a weird feeling when reading negima... pronounce it a bit different and... well nm anyway i need to catch up on this one soon still at 70~ish



It seems the correct pronounciation for Negima is "Neji-ma". Since Negi's name is pronounced "Neji" and "Ma" from "Magi".

In other news, I just finished volume 14 which I've had for a while but haven't gotten around to read it. I was seriously thinking about dropping the manga but I'll stick around since 14 was pretty good.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 21, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. She looked at Asuna's breasts and considered her a rival, then looked at Yue and Nodoka's chests in the bath and called them comrades, so it's got to be a breast/beauty thing.
> 
> 
> Just so you know, it appears that F-O is going to be scanning Negima Neo, which is the manga adaptation of the Negima!? Anime. Aquastar had released chapters 0 and 1 a while ago(last December), but F-O just released their scan of chapter 3. Let me know if you want me to start posting those chapters.



YES please put them up here! I love reading manga and can't get enough! x3 hehe I don't care what it is I'll read it <3 Please & Thank you!


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinn said:


> It seems the correct pronounciation for Negima is "Neji-ma". Since Negi's name is pronounced "Neji" and "Ma" from "Magi".
> 
> In other news, I just finished volume 14 which I've had for a while but haven't gotten around to read it. I was seriously thinking about dropping the manga but I'll stick around since 14 was pretty good.



Negi's name is pronouced as "Ne-Gi" not Ne-Ji.

Ken Akamatsu probably got the word Negima from the German word Enigma.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> If that's his fight with Setsuna, then you have about 60 chapter to go until you are caught up, but don't rush it, one of my favorite parts of the series is the conclusion to that arc.



You mean the part where he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



meets his dad?


 That is one of my fav chapters.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 22, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> You mean the part where he
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite part was actually "Nagi's" date with Ako, since she's my favorite character in the series, but both when he meets Nagi, and the plan that he comes up with to beat Chao are also great parts at the end of the arc.





xxBakaAkki, I'll put it up in zip format, as well as Tokimeki Coconuts, sometime tomorrow, unsure of when though.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot ;]
Best wishes from Poland


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOVE the part with Chisame, Negi, Ayaka, Makie and Kotaru at the underground cosplay contest xD lol that was so funny. "Hey whats this sting?" "There's one here too." -pulls- -costume falls off- XD i feel sorry for her but that was just too funny! I love the chapters with them inside the net too. lol Biblio Rouland Rouge Chiu is awsome! That's why i'm cosplaying her at the next con.

The date with AkoxNagi was great too ^^ so cute! lol I love it in the newer chapter when they send "Nagi" the pic of Ako in a playboy bunny outfit and he gets it and he spews his tea out XD lol!




Yay! thankies ^^ I love that song x3 hehe


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 22, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> I LOVE the part with Chisame, Negi, Ayaka, Makie and Kotaru at the underground cosplay contest xD lol that was so funny. "Hey whats this sting?" "There's one here too." -pulls- -costume falls off- XD i feel sorry for her but that was just too funny!


Oh, that was so cute. 



> I love the chapters with them inside the net too. lol Biblio Rouland Rouge Chiu is awsome! That's why i'm cosplaying her at the next con.


That was a little geeky, though.

And yes, if you do cosplay her in the future, post the pics here!  



> The date with AkoxNagi was great too ^^ so cute! lol I love it in the newer chapter when they send "Nagi" the pic of Ako in a playboy bunny outfit and he gets it and he spews his tea out XD lol!


I wonder if "they" will still meet in future chapters?

You know what guys, I was thinking, if the anime adapation was very faithful to the manga, then the part in the Mahora Festival where Dekopin Rocket (Misa, Ako, Shiina and Madoka) plays in a concert will have the same feel as with SuzuHaru no Yuutsu with the band episode.

But that's just a dream now. That won't be a reality.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 23, 2007)

To hell with the live action version. I don't understand why Akamatsu is allowing crappy adaptations to his manga works. 

Although if Chisame would be just as cute as her live-action counterpart, then I'll have no qualms about it.


----------



## BleachV7 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Help*

I've heard alot about the F-O chapter releases and stuff, but I clicked on a link that took me there and after I slected the chapter(s) i wanted to DL, they wouldn't let me. I just ended up going to some other page that had ads on it, and asked about submting a mirror link... It's probably been explained beofre, but I'm lost... can someone tell me what to do, or maybe just e-mail me the translated chapters 176-79... (and 175 too when it gets done) some help please?


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 24, 2007)

*RedWofl*, my mistake, you're correct about Negi's name but why would Ken Akamatsu name his series off the word enigma? The definitions have only a small meaning to the series as compared to any other word and I'm sure he wouldn't name it because the word "enigma" has the syllables of "Negima" reversed. Think about it, you can't randomly see a word, find the syllables are similar to your main character and name it that backwards, can you?
*Negi Ma*gi is more logical, yes?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 24, 2007)

Shinn said:


> *RedWofl*, my mistake, you're correct about Negi's name but why would Ken Akamatsu name his series off the word enigma? The definitions have only a small meaning to the series as compared to any other word and I'm sure he wouldn't name it because the word "enigma" has the syllables of "Negima" reversed. Think about it, you can't randomly see a word, find the syllables are similar to your main character and name it that backwards, can you?
> *Negi Ma*gi is more logical, yes?



Hmmmm I just think the whole thing is confusing. Either sounds like it would work but *Nagi Ma*gi sounds beter.


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Shinn said:


> *RedWofl*, my mistake, you're correct about Negi's name but why would Ken Akamatsu name his series off the word enigma? The definitions have only a small meaning to the series as compared to any other word and I'm sure he wouldn't name it because the word "enigma" has the syllables of "Negima" reversed. Think about it, you can't randomly see a word, find the syllables are similar to your main character and name it that backwards, can you?
> *Negi Ma*gi is more logical, yes?



It is not the first time Ken Akamatsu named his manga with a pun.

AI ga Tomaranai (AI Love You) is translated as Can't stop love (Ai) but the pun Ai with the intial AI standing as Artificial Inteligence.

AI Love You's theme was Artififial Inteligence magic girls.

Love Hina on the otherhand means Love Dolls.

Why dolls? A festival, Girls Day is named Hina Matsuri. It is a day where little girls make a doll diorama. 

Itsudatte My Santa has a double meaning. Both protagonists are named Santa. Santa, the guy and Mai Santa Claus.

Negima has mysteries in it that is slowly coming to light.

Nagi and the Crimson Wing, Asuna's origins, Mana's past, Ako's scar, Sayo's death etc.

Heck Chao was a mystery till the end of the festival. 

Unlike the previous works of Ken Akamatsu, Mahou Sensei Negima is an action shounen thus mysteries are part of the plot.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 24, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> It is not the first time Ken Akamatsu named his manga with a pun.
> 
> AI ga Tomaranai (AI Love You) is translated as Can't stop love (Ai) but the pun Ai with the intial AI standing as Artificial Inteligence.
> 
> ...



Man, now that you say something like that with evidence it makes even more sence that you're theory is right >.< lol. I really havent read any of Ken-sempai's other books but i started watching the love hina anime. It was kinda boring though but Shinobu is so cute! lol. Her, Nodoka, and Hinata should have a lil' party xD hehe


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 24, 2007)

Hehe. I'm also guilty about pronouncing Negi's name like that ninja from Naruto when I started reading. 

Same here. I haven't seen Akamatsu's other works aside from his more famous ones, LH and MSN. Although I've seen the Itsudatte My Santa anime...

Now I want to check out AI ga Tomaranai...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 24, 2007)

lol i always call Neji Negi on accident xD lol Neji is my fav naruto character x3


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 24, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> lol i always call Neji Negi on accident xD lol Neji is my fav naruto character x3



yes, and more people confuse them ^^; when i search negi, i get lts of stuff from our white eyed fate-friend


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 25, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> bit offtopic: hope you have uTorrent...



not as much so.... and I have BitTorrent. It's good ^w^ I'm currently searching for Negima Neo now cause I'm up to chapter 4 and looking for 5+.... no one has 5 >.> but they have 9.


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 25, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> not as much so.... and I have BitTorrent. It's good ^w^ I'm currently searching for Negima Neo now cause I'm up to chapter 4 and looking for 5+.... no one has 5 >.> but they have 9.



ah okay ^^ i have uTorrent its the same but taking less space....maybe i gotta start searing for Negima Neo too ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 25, 2007)

I need help uggggg i cant find Negima Neo 05 anywhere! D: or the other ones after that! Please help me someone x(


----------



## spaZ (Jun 25, 2007)

i just finished watching the first negima anime and i was wondering what chapter that it ended at?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 25, 2007)

spaZ said:


> i just finished watching the first negima anime and i was wondering what chapter that it ended at?



the first negima anime, Mahou Sensei Negima, ends COMPLETELY different. The thing about Asuna isn't in the manga cause the manga is still ongoing. So if your wondering at which chapter to start at, start from the beggining because if you try to start reading from where the anime ends, you'll get lost. They may have a resemblance but there are a LOT of things that are still different. But I'd say that the part where they totally split off is after volume 6 (Kyoto). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You sure ya wanna see this? It's a spoiler...
*Spoiler*: __ 



It sucked that the anime didn't have the stuff about setsuna being half-demon with her cool wings and all. I thought that was important...


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 26, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> woot! it's about freaking time xD jeez! lol
> 
> (Joge-kun true dat :3 I missed him in the anime. The anime is too short too. They end was sad and ok but you can tell that it's different from the manga cause
> 
> ...




how you know that?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 26, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> how you know that?



my obvious answer to that is.... 
I'm a *Negitard*​
xD gehehehe xD I've read everything and watched everything up to date. It' kinda obvious too.....


has chapter 180 come out yet? oO and can someone find me Negima!? Neo 05? I can't find them anywhere >.>


----------



## Jogemu (Jun 27, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> my obvious answer to that is....
> I'm a *Negitard*​
> xD gehehehe xD I've read everything and watched everything up to date. It' kinda obvious too.....
> 
> ...




GHAAAH imma negitard too i even knew negima before i knew of narutooo

and thers no 180 yet, itll take a week or two because of stuff


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 27, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> GHAAAH imma negitard too i even knew negima before i knew of narutooo
> 
> and thers no 180 yet, itll take a week or two because of stuff



awwww you sure? cause usually the RAWs come out on wednesday or so.... D: and where did everyone on this forum go? COME BACK PEOPLE!


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 27, 2007)

The Raw will be on July 3 or 4.

Ken's on a break. Coincidentally it's female golf season. Or is it? (I feel like Konata who doesn't get her Otaku fix because of sport telecasts. No Sentai. )

The Shounen Jump instead gave pics of the new Negima live action show actresses. Apparently Chachamaru's ears are an accessory.

Negi and Takamichi haven't been casted yet.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder when they will sub rest of episodes of Negima!? -___- latest episode was 16 from 26 -___- (well it looks like 1episode for 2-3months ) 

Besides this week is quite boring becouse there are many mangas and anime that have a week break and next episodes/chapters will be from next week -__- so really there isnt much to do this week ;/ (no negima , no d.gray-man and few animes ehhhhhhh)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 27, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> The Raw will be on July 3 or 4.
> 
> Ken's on a break. Coincidentally it's female golf season. Or is it? (I feel like Konata who doesn't get her Otaku fix because of sport telecasts. No Sentai. )
> 
> ...



What exactly IS the live action? oO I keep hearing about it but I don't know what it is.....



> I wonder when they will sub rest of episodes of Negima!? -___- latest episode was 16 from 26 -___- (well it looks like 1episode for 2-3months )



I knw they take so freaking long!! If the people who did the manga's where to do the anime then I'm sure we would have like all of them by now =.= they could atleast give us the Raws.....


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 27, 2007)

well I watched all series of negima even Negima!? well 16first episodes were subed but from 17-26 Iwatched RAW versions but really the ending is little dull so it looks like they could make another serie ^^


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 27, 2007)

> What exactly IS the live action? oO I keep hearing about it but I don't know what it is.....



Live Action .... You know real actors and actresses playing the roles of the characters of the Negima manga. Though 31 girls casted is bit mindboggling.

Think GTO or Gokusen , manga that turned to anime then a live action drama.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 27, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Live Action .... You know real actors and actresses playing the roles of the characters of the Negima manga. Though 31 girls casted is bit mindboggling.
> 
> Think GTO or Gokusen , manga that turned to anime then a live action drama.



dear god it's probably gonna suck D: 


anyone know where I can watch the "Negima!?" Raw episodes? 18-26? I wanna see them >.<


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 27, 2007)

There's always Youtube or .


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 27, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> There's always Youtube or .



i've checked both but I can't find anything D:


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 28, 2007)

You did use the search function, right?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 28, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> You did use the search function, right?



of course....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 28, 2007)

Holy crap! The MSN manga thread has made it past the 1K post mark! 

I wonder why you want to watch the raws for Negima!?, xxBakaAkki. Unless you know the language, then I guess that would explain it.  

Just thinking of the Negima!? Live Action gives me shivers... in a bad way.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 28, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Holy crap! The MSN manga thread has made it past the 1K post mark!
> 
> I wonder why you want to watch the raws for Negima!?, xxBakaAkki. Unless you know the language, then I guess that would explain it.
> 
> Just thinking of the Negima!? Live Action gives me shivers... in a bad way.



nar I dont really know Japanese but I still like to watch it cause I can kind of understand it. I watch ALOT of anime and sometimes raw ones alot so I've picked up on some key words and phrases they use. I can easily get what's going on in it then.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, I'm not that interested in the anime anymore. Although I'll be still watching it just for the heck of it.

And yes, my favorite episode is Episode 6. It's the rare chances that you see Chisame wielding a sword and perform kick-ass action.

Anyway, before I divert this thread into the anime, well, I guess I should stop right here. :sweat

And whoa, you have great hands for art, Tifa, 'cause I checked out your art site.

I hope you don't mind me calling you by that name, considering that it's easier to type it than your username.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I'm not that interested in the anime anymore. Although I'll be still watching it just for the heck of it.
> 
> And yes, my favorite episode is Episode 6. It's the rare chances that you see Chisame wielding a sword and perform kick-ass action.
> 
> ...



Hehe ^w^ why thank you. It's ok, I prefer Tifa anyways. Lol, Chisame is the best! woo hoo!  hehe

btw, i take some art requests depending on what they are, I draw practiacally only chibi. And to stay on topic, my fav Negima character to draw would be Ako in her pactio outfit. I dont know why but it's so cute to draw! xD


NO ONE IS EVER ONE! YOU PEOPLE SUCK! X(


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 30, 2007)

The nurse Ako? Well, she OFFICIALLY doesn't have a Pactio with Negi yet.

Next to Chisame, I really dig Asakura. Well, simply because of her resemblance to Love Hina's Kitsune, who is actually my favorite Hina girl.


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Live Action Negima class roster


I can make out some of the hairstyles like Fuuka and Fumika, Makie, Chao, Chisame.

The one I like is Hakase's actress. Glasses and pigtails (Ok I'm glasses man sue me!)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 30, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Live Action Negima class roster
> 
> 
> I can make out some of the hairstyles like Fuuka and Fumika, Makie, Chao, Chisame.
> ...



oh god spare me >.< wahhhhhhh it's sooo boring! they all have the same color hair! (not to be rude or anything)


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 30, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> oh god spare me >.< wahhhhhhh it's sooo boring! they all have the same color hair! (not to be rude or anything)



Well do really want girls wearing wigs?

Anyway here is who is who.

Right Page:



Left Page:


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 30, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Well do really want girls wearing wigs?
> 
> Anyway here is who is who.
> 
> ...



ooo Sakurako's hair kinda looks hard to pull off. I think they did it well. I think I'll just watch this for laughs x3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. So they're really pushing it. The live action, that is.

The pictures are rather blurry so I can't say if there's a match. But right now, as far as I can see it, it's not looking good.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> OMG. So they're really pushing it. The live action, that is.
> 
> The pictures are rather blurry so I can't say if there's a match. But right now, as far as I can see it, it's not looking good.



 sucks


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't say if it will, but most likely, it will. 

Now, where's the guy playing Negi?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 30, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Can't say if it will, but most likely, it will.
> 
> Now, where's the guy playing Negi?



But negi's VA is a girl! XD lol!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, that doesn't mean that they be dishing out an "actress" for Negi. I just can't imagine that they'll look for a Western boy who has a British accent AND can speak Japanese...

Now I imagine how they'll pull off the "spells" and the kinky stints. At least that would make me watch this.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 1, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, that doesn't mean that they be dishing out an "actress" for Negi. I just can't imagine that they'll look for a Western boy who has a British accent AND can speak Japanese...


Does Negi speak English with his class technically or Japanese?  I know in most  language classes they have to speak in the language all the time.  I would imagine his Japanese isn't great if he's visiting for the first time, which would be weird to get someone to act.  

I know he's supposed to be from wales, but everything in connection to his Dad is practically Japanese, his Dad's friends in Kyoto, Eva, his home.  Is he supposed to be British or is he Japanese and happened to leave his son in Wales?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, we really haven't seen Negi teaching that much in class. Unless you considering the one in the anime, then yes, he does teach the class in English (heck, he's an English teacher for starters), although he speaks Japanese most of the time.

As far as I know, Negi's British, despite his father's connections to the Japanese. We never heard of Negi's mom in the first place, so there's this theory that says that she was Japanese. I don't dig that theory though.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 1, 2007)

My question is, why is Anya speaking Japanese when see comes to get him and they are from Wales, an English speaking country? T^T Don't tell me she learned it just before she came. She can't be like Negi. And Nekane speaks in Japanese too in the leters to Negi. God everyone speaks Japanese >.> Just cause it's a Japanese manga/anime T_T


----------



## mfair4d (Jul 2, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> My question is, why is Anya speaking Japanese when see comes to get him and they are from Wales, an English speaking country? T^T Don't tell me she learned it just before she came. She can't be like Negi. And Nekane speaks in Japanese too in the leters to Negi. God everyone speaks Japanese >.> Just cause it's a Japanese manga/anime T_T



simple really, the magic country speaks japanese as their main langauge.  This lead all other mages to speak japanese as well as their native tonge, if they ever wish to speak with other mages they must know japanese.  

I hope to god that negi is white.  Also the ghost looks like crap.

Has 175 come out yet?  I haven't been able to check as much as my labtop is out of comission.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 2, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> simple really, the magic country speaks japanese as their main langauge.  This lead all other mages to speak japanese as well as their native tonge, if they ever wish to speak with other mages they must know japanese.


Well, Yuuna's father and the female mage were talking in straight English in one chapter... 



			
				xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> My question is, why is Anya speaking Japanese when see comes to get him and they are from Wales, an English speaking country? T^T Don't tell me she learned it just before she came. She can't be like Negi. And Nekane speaks in Japanese too in the leters to Negi. *God everyone speaks Japanese >.> Just cause it's a Japanese manga/anime T_T*


You just answered your question. 

No, seriously, there's not much of a logical explanation on why non-Japanese characters in MSN can speak Japanese. It's the universal language in the Negima-verse.

Obviously, Akamatsu would have a hard time if he writes his scripts in English (not, Engrish, mind you). I'm not sure if he is fluent in the language, but either way, his primary audience are Japanese so as I said, it's hard for him to be consistent on which character speaks what language.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 3, 2007)

> You just answered your question.
> 
> No, seriously, there's not much of a logical explanation on why non-Japanese characters in MSN can speak Japanese. It's the universal language in the Negima-verse.
> 
> Obviously, Akamatsu would have a hard time if he writes his scripts in English (not, Engrish, mind you). I'm not sure if he is fluent in the language, but either way, his primary audience are Japanese so as I said, it's hard for him to be consistent on which character speaks what language.



lol your right ^^;

well, he could at least make the font different so you get the idea that they're talking in a diff language >.> like with Yunna's papa and that lady.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 3, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Obviously, Akamatsu would have a hard time if he writes his scripts in English (not, Engrish, mind you). I'm not sure if he is fluent in the language, but either way, his primary audience are Japanese so as I said, it's hard for him to be consistent on which character speaks what language.



Given the plot being an English Mage visiting Japan, I would hope he'd have at least the main 5 characters(Negi, the girls back home, Nagi, Asuna) have a set, consistent state of knowledge of languages or at least race.

I would think he'd look Japanese, since noone seemed to mention he was white, although they all noted he looked young when they first met him.


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 3, 2007)

ciber_jp at AQS gave full color pics of the cast


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 3, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> ciber_jp at AQS gave full color pics of the cast



wahhhhhhhhh! this is gonna suck so bad! DX


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> ahaha its love hina all over again!
> 
> huh chisame sleeps with her glasses on?? O_o



Nah Negi bumped into her waking her up. She puts on her glasses.

Another great words of wisdom...


----------



## Vorian (Jul 4, 2007)

I want a scanlation


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 4, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Another great words of wisdom...



lol! I love these xD Gahahahahhaa!!! I love the one about Anya too. That was great x3


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 5, 2007)

FYI

Kuwae Sakina aka Natsume of  Sentai Gekiranger, Miki's daughter which is a recurring character, is Evangeline A.K. McDowell.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 5, 2007)

AAAAARRRRGGH!!! MY EYES! MY EYES!!!

I... I don't know what to say. I don't know if I should be happy or kill myself after seeing those live-action pics.

And what the... live-action Chisame isn't wearing glasses?  Well, she's cute, nonetheless...

And there are girls that look so bad...

I wonder if the actresses playing Mana, Kaede, Kazumi and Chizuru have... you know... 

Loved that "Karma" thing with Chisame.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 180 Scantlated
> 
> Mahou Sensei Negima c180 [F-O] [E82C1798].zip



lol! I love Chisame and her wierd symbol potty mouth XD lawz i'm craking up so hard! In the last panel what negi says makes it sound like he's been raped O__O


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2007)

Anybody else notice how much Akamatsu loves violent redheads?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2007)

^^lol...Let's see who can sleep with Negi


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 6, 2007)

Deep down, Chisame knows she likes him. Way deep down xD


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 180 Scantlated
> 
> Mahou Sensei Negima c180 [F-O] [E82C1798].zip



HAHA OMG THAT WAS AWESOME

lol btw when there was "SFX GLOMP" i misread that as "SEX GLOMP" XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 6, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> Deep down, Chisame knows she likes him. Way deep down xD


When you mentioned "deep down", something else went into my mind.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 6, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> When you mentioned "deep down", something else went into my mind.



XD LOL! XD still, one of my favorite chapters of this arc now x3


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 6, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> When you mentioned "deep down", something else went into my mind.



O_o ROFL xD xD all i can "say"


----------



## Vorian (Jul 6, 2007)

Incredibly funny chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I laughed really hard at the pic of Anya's overhead kick when Makie tries to get Negi.


 

But I want the plot to move on, anticipation is killing me.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 6, 2007)

yesh. I think they will probably be setting out on the next chapter. They've spent a few chapters here so it should get movin soon.


----------



## Vorian (Jul 7, 2007)

1 Timothy 2:11-12

This has everything...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 7, 2007)

Vorian said:


> 1 Timothy 2:11-12
> 
> This has everything...



yay negima neo too  hehe! thanks!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 7, 2007)

Not really interested in Neo, though...


----------



## BleachV7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone even tell me the point of Neo? They haven't even finished the series yet, I'd rather they just spent their time making some really long chapters to keep Mahou Sensei Negima going... That's just me though.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 7, 2007)

BleachV7 said:


> Can anyone even tell me the point of Neo?



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 8, 2007)

but Neo and MSN are drawn by different people though, right? the art style in Neo is much cuter ^w^ hehe that's why _I_ like it


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> but Neo and MSN are drawn by different people though, right? the art style in Neo is much cuter ^w^ hehe that's why _I_ like it



Ya, but Akamatsu still gets royalties from Neo because Negima is his intellectual property. They seem to be milking Negima's success for all its worth recently...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 9, 2007)

The live-action takes the cake when it comes to "milking" the series...  

Got it? Milk... and cake? :sweat


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 9, 2007)

milk... cake.... hahahaha ..... no >.> lol jk XD


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 9, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The live-action takes the cake when it comes to "milking" the series...
> 
> Got it? Milk... and cake? :sweat



guh? O_O nope....guess not


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 9, 2007)

lol i dont think it's as witty as it would have been if your said cookies not cake >.> lol it's ok Gemu-kun. I don't understand it either....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 10, 2007)

Both of them are dairy products... that's what I meant.

Okay, screw that.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 10, 2007)

lol XD just giving ya a hard time ^^; sorries


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 11, 2007)

lol! thats so great! the end is so cuuuute! x3 i love the NegixAnya thing xD they deserve to be together.... I wanna see them make a contract with eachother > I bet that's what Anya was hoping for xD

Kaede: *Blood splurt* Ahahaha....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Mahou Sensei Negima 181 [F-O] [5A0B1D0E].zip



yay thankies xD lol. Btw your avatar disturbs me a little Kira oO ......


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn Kira works fast >< Lol I'm a few hrs late ><

*Direct D/L*
Mahou Sensei Negima 181 [F-O] [5A0B1D0E]



OT: Damn Kira...you have seen Kaleido Star right?  You'd better!   It should be right up there within your alley. ><


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

I loved this chapter. Anya's reaction to everyone's magical abilities and strength was entertaining. Not to mention running into Evangeline for the first time  



xxBakaAkki said:


> yay thankies xD lol. Btw your avatar disturbs me a little Kira oO ......



Anime with themes such as Mahou Shoujo, comedy, ecchi and loli tends to do that 

But the girl's (Ink-chan) in high school (and the smartest one at that) and hates being called a primary schooler  



Tuxx said:


> Damn Kira works fast >< Lol I'm a few hrs late ><
> 
> *Direct D/L*
> Mahou Sensei Negima 181 [F-O] [5A0B1D0E]
> ...



What's Kaleudio Star?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply put it, Kaleido Star is one of the best shoujo anime I've seen...

Anyway, I'm really out of the mix. I haven't read new chapters lately...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Simply put it, Kaleido Star is one of the best shoujo anime I've seen...
> 
> Anyway, I'm really out of the mix. I haven't read new chapters lately...



Well, I guess I have a series I need to research xDD

And believe me, these latest chapters are really interesting to say the least xD


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2007)

Great chapter.  I love it when they fight each other, although it wasn't as intense, Anya's reactions were priceless(Are all Japanese people this strong?)

Anyways, I'm trying to come up with a taxonomy of fighting styles shown in MSN to show off the diversity and depth of fighting present.  Most people show more than one.  I'm looking for any extra ideas.
So far, I've come up with this:
Fighting
I.  *Supernatural*
-A.  _Magic_
--1.  Western Mage
---a.  Incantation(Negi at the beginning)
----i.  Wind
----ii.  Darkness
----iii.  Ice
----iv.  Other Elements
----v.  Summoning
---b.  No Incantation(Takamichi)
----i.  Instant Movement
-----1.  Void instant movement
-----2.  Ground instant movement
----ii.  Flying
-----1.  Staff/tool based
-----2.  Levitation
----iii.  Iaken(Takamichi's instant punches, I think it's magical in nature)
---c.  Pactio(Negi's partners)
----i.  Artifacts
----ii.  Power boost(like Negi did to himself or when Asuna had a failed pactio)
--2.  Eastern Mage(Konoka's dad)
--3.  Hybrid(Konoka)
-B.  _Ki_(Setsuna/Kaede/Kamehameha Guy)
-C.  _Kanka_(Asuna/Takamichi)
-D.  _Magic Cancel_(Asuna)
II.  *Natural*
-A.  _Unarmed_
--1.  Kenpo
---a.  Ku Fei style(Northern?)(Negi, Ku Fei)
---b.  Chao style(Southern?)
--2.  Aikijujutsu(Evangeline)
-B.  _Weapons_
--1.  Close range(Shinmeiryuu swordsmen)
--2.  Long Ranged(Mana's guns)
--3.  Tools(Eva's strings, Ribbon, fan)
III.  *"Scientific"*
-A.  _Robots_(Chachamaru)
-B.  _Time Travel_(Casseopeia)
-C.  _Other technology_(Barrier busters, electricity)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

^That's a pretty thorough breakdown of fighting style. Do you plan to expand on each style by providing in-depth information. Because that would really be helpful in general and when people use Negima characters in Battledome matches  

very impressive, BTW.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^That's a pretty thorough breakdown of fighting style. Do you plan to expand on each style by providing in-depth information. Because that would really be helpful in general and when people use Negima characters in Battledome matches
> 
> very impressive, BTW.


Thanks, I kinda just came up with it on the spot.  I didn't really have any big goal in mind, although that would be a good idea to go in depth for each one.  Maybe it'd be better if I made a webpage with links or something and then post it in the MetaBD.

Negima needs a good objective in-depth respect thread in there 

I need to formalize it some more.  Like finding out certain people's names, coming up with a more logical breakdown of scientific abilities and figure out if I'm right about what certain things are(like is Takamichi's ability non-incantation magic or ki or just natural super fast punches)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont really get how takamichi does it myself >.> something to do with his pocket hitting people.... lol XD


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Since PDQ has started a semi-info thread about Negima-verse, feel free to help add or correct anything boys & girls. ^^

Link removed


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I dont really get how takamichi does it myself >.> something to do with his pocket hitting people.... lol XD



No, it's just a really fast punch.
He's just copying the Iaido, except doing a swordless version.  Iaido is cutting so fast they dont even see you take out your sword out of the sheath.  Iaiken is punching so fast they don't see you take your hands out of your pocket.  The pocket is kinda unnecessary it just makes it seem like you didn't move your hand.
It's kinda like a quickdraw where you pull out your gun fire and put it back so fast they can't see


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 13, 2007)

ah got it. kinda like what setsuna does to that Omnyou bird thing.... and I've seen various things like it in other animes, like Rukia's uhhhh brother is he? who uses it on Ichigo.... or he does something like it.... ahhhh confusing @~@


----------



## PDQ (Jul 13, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> ah got it. kinda like what setsuna does to that Omnyou bird thing.... and I've seen various things like it in other animes, like Rukia's uhhhh brother is he? who uses it on Ichigo.... or he does something like it.... ahhhh confusing @~@



Yea I mentioned that in the thread Tuxx linked about Iaiken being much like what Byakuya did with Ichigo.

Although he doesn't actually hit them with his fists, he uses magic to move his arm so fast that it creates pressure in the air to hit.  Which is weird because he can't use it in close range.  It builds up over distance.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 16, 2007)

I really hope that they will release chapter 176 ^^ well I dont like holes in the series ;] and that is the only hole that remains -___-


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 16, 2007)

but it's already been translated by another group oO ..... I don't see why they don't use that to translate xD or maybe it's the extra art they add in? oO Idk but w/e.... yay! Can't wait for Wednesday! XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 17, 2007)

i know but at least they have most of them and it's easy to read them :3


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 18, 2007)

CHISAME! YAY! X3

btw, I think it's all out of order oO Even though I can't read it but still....


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 18, 2007)

lol did anyone else notice how much Chachamaru loves Chisame? XD




PLEASE JOIN MY NEGIMA IMG FC!

Hidamari Michishirube


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh. My. God. I can't believe what I'm seeing. Did Chisame just...  

No way! Chisame is mine and mine alone!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 19, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh. My. God. I can't believe what I'm seeing. Did Chisame just...
> 
> No way! Chisame is mine and mine alone!



lol! Yo join my negima photo FC and i'll post plenty of chisame pics there x3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2007)

I have enough Chisame pics in my own collection to drool over. I just wish there was a plushie of her so that I can molest hug her at night.

And guess what, Tifa? You are now second most "talkative" person in the MSN manga thread, with ahem, yours truly taking the top spot.

But we all know that rankings do not matter. As long as this thread is alive and we share MSN love, it's all good, right?  

God, I hated myself there for a moment for being so damn cheesy...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 19, 2007)

lol i come on here every day almost all day XD And i'm subscribed to 6 negima forums XD lol if you've noticed almost every other post here is usually mine XD lawlz. I'm gonna get a Chisame plush on ebay TwT fufufu I also saw a Negi and Asuna plushie at the convention as well as cell phone charms and those little 2 inch "action figures". I didn't get anything though cause it was so over priced...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2007)

Geez... I got my posts mixed-up. What I was supposed to say in this thread, I said it in the FC...  

To hell with Asuna plushies. Just give me a Chisame one and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 19, 2007)

hahaha. I'm gonna get one just so I can say I have one and you dont x3 fufufu -evil laugh- XD

btw, i don't look very flatering in the chiu outfit >.> thats y i no post it....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh, c'mon. Post that pic and we'll be the judge of that...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 19, 2007)

NEVER! NOT TILL I GET A BETTER ONE! I don't wear make-up so it looks bad >.>


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 19, 2007)

yay thankies!  been wanting this bad XD hehe!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2007)

Tifa said:
			
		

> NEVER! NOT TILL I GET A BETTER ONE! I don't wear make-up so it looks bad >.>


Ooh... killjoy.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 20, 2007)

-sigh- fine I'll get meh pic of it in the next week. But just so you know, my costume was a 1 nighter and it is bad XD the horns are on a headband, the wings came off a giant halloween bat, and the heart on the end of the tail got sewn on backwards XD lol....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 20, 2007)

It doesn't matter. But if it pains you to show everyone, just send it to me.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 20, 2007)

haha i'm gonna be putting it on my myspace eventually... I don't have any pics of me there yet and I only wanna put up ones of me cosplaying  so I'm gonna have to fix up my moogle outfit and Chiu outift and take pictures x3 fufufu net life rocks


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 20, 2007)

More Chibi-same spam.



Credit to Nanaya of AQS


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 20, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> More Chibi-same spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to Nanaya of AQS



what chapter was that again? xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 20, 2007)

Jogemu said:
			
		

> RedWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One-twenty something... I think.

EDIT: Found it. It's 123.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL THATS GREAT! I'M CRACKING UP! XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay for scans!  I'm a scan fan XD lol


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 25, 2007)

horray!!! Is it just me or am I always waiting all morning and refreshing for this? XD lol! I'm so pathetic TwT


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 25, 2007)

Chibi-Mana and Chibi-Kaede FTW!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 25, 2007)

I KNOW! THATS SO FUNNY! lol XD is it just me or are the chapters kinda getting randomer as well oO lol XD Sayo tripped again XD lol!


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 25, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Chibi-Mana and Chibi-Kaede FTW!



SOMEBODY SAID CHIBI KAEDE??? *o*


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 25, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Chibi-Mana and Chibi-Kaede FTW!



O_O SOMEBODY SAID CHIBI-KAEDE????


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 25, 2007)

Negi-plane= OMFG @~@ I love Yuuna's and the other's reactions XD Class-rep is so messed up oO


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 25, 2007)

Negi-plane= OMFG @~@ I love Yuuna's and the other's reactions XD Class-rep is so messed up oO


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL chisame's eyes broke through her glasses xD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 25, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> LOL chisame's eyes broke through her glasses xD



Lol! I was cracking up sooo hard XD lol! This is by far one of my favorite chapters now! XD roflolmaomfg!!! (<--- my signature 4-in-1 chat speak XD )


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 25, 2007)

These two pages alone are the epitome of *WIN!*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lawl..Negi reading the adult doujins and Yaoi books was extremely entertaing.
Chisame's reaction was even better.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

haha this is some great stuff here! XD lol! I love the Sayo doll x3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Vodoo dolls are serious business.

And a potion that shrinks breasts would be the most horrific form of bioterrorism ever


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Vodoo dolls are serious business.
> 
> And a potion that shrinks breasts would be the most horrific form of bioterrorism ever



AAARGH what a nightmare!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

^That's an understatement.

LOL...Mana and using those pills to turn younger was pretty funny.
They must badly want student admission. Too bad it ended up costing her more in the long run.
Kaeda on the other hand had a more cost effective solution


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

lol! I love it how Sayo trips XD hehe she's so cute in voodoo form :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, at least Sayo and go with the rest of the group thanks to some ummh...clever writing from the creator  

Makie-chan continues showing me why she's number one 
We need more Makie chan


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^That's an understatement.
> 
> LOL...Mana and using those pills to turn younger was pretty funny.
> They must badly want student admission. Too bad it ended up costing her more in the long run.
> Kaeda on the other hand had a more cost effective solution



What? What happened to Mana's breast?  Did they shrink permanantly!?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

No it was an age deception pill ^^; like the ones Negi used during the festival


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What? What happened to Mana's breast?  Did they shrink permanantly!?



Mana cares not for the breasts...the only important thing to her is getting a student discount for the movies


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

i love the Mana Kaede showdown XD that's priceless X3


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Mana cares not for the breasts...the only important thing to her is getting a student discount for the movies



It'll cost her more in the long run.  Like, taxi fares and such.  Then again, big bras are more expensive, but there's a very simple solution to that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Chibi Mana versus Chibi Kaede was cute beyond words. 

And Mana's already used to being seen as an adult, so she obviously want to indulge in her childish side, even if it's only for a little bit. But she shouldn't do it to save money, because we already seen that it costs her more in the long run


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok so we all agree that this chapter was hecka funny and full of so many things that included everyone's favorite characters, yes? hehe but at the end of the chapter it said he'll be taking a break next week for more material gathering D: wah! So that means we'll have to wait 2 weeks to get the next chapter >.< I dont think I can wait that long! D: noooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, it does kind of bite that we won't see a new chapter next week, but I'm more cheesed off that Makie only got 4th Place


----------



## PDQ (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't remember Kamo mentioning anything about the expense of the jar of age changing pills.  I thought she got it from him at first.

I'm curious of who was 1st in that competition Makie was in...probably someone of Evangeline's level.

When did all this happen btw, was it in the week between when Anya arrived and when they left?  It seemed like so much for such a short period of time.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2007)

well, I don't think that the thing with mana and kaede was witnessed by them so how could it be a memory? ^^' maybe it's just showing what everyone was doing during that time period. It doesn't seem like they did that much though... I wonder, did Kaede go with them? oO I don't think I saw her at the airport.... same with Ku...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 26, 2007)

I got the links and downloaded the latest ones. Thanks a bunch, Kira. 

Although the question of when I'll get to read them is another thing...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

@xxBakaAkki: 
I'm pretty sure kaede went with them seeing as she's part of the club xD
I believe everyone but Evangeline went on the trip. *feels as though I forgot to mention one other person*


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 27, 2007)

Didnt at the end of 183 the author said he was taking a week off due to some new drama series? Does anyone know if he plans on releasing a new series anytime soon?


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Nah that's just the Live Action Negima Drama.

Must be about Negi's actor since we have no info on that yet.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Didnt at the end of 183 the author said he was taking a week off due to some new drama series? Does anyone know if he plans on releasing a new series anytime soon?



He might have been talking about the new live action Negima series. I don't know of any other series he has been working on atleast.

EDIT: RedWolf beat me to it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 27, 2007)

Ugh. Live action...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish Kaede would get a pactio already, I can't wait to see what her artifact would be.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 27, 2007)

More than Kaede, I want to see Kazumi's...


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, Asakura doesn't have a pactio with negi yet.
Only a matter of time since she is going on their trip to the magic country.
Also, wouldn't negi be drained of his magic power really fast if he has to activate all of his pactios should they be in any danger?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ugh. Live action...



If they can't get the job done of showcasing the pure awesomeness of the manga in anime form, I'd hate to see how they would try to pull if off in Liva action form :S


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 27, 2007)

> Oh yeah, Asakura doesn't have a pactio with negi yet.
> Only a matter of time since she is going on their trip to the magic country.
> Also, wouldn't negi be drained of his magic power really fast if he has to activate all of his pactios should they be in any danger?



Yeah, good point. I wonder how far Yue got with her magic training... But if they go to the magic country, wouldn't it be rich with magical energy in the air? oO lol just sayin....

on another note, we currently have a Chinese exchange student and we went to a potluck yesterday for all of them and they introduced themselves. Hahaha, guess what one of their names is. Yue XD And I was the only one who could pronounce it right!! XD ahahahahaha!!! My mom was talking to her and trying for like a minute and then i'm just like 'Yue' and Yue looked at me and said thats how you say it XD lol! My mom didn't think it was fair TwT


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 28, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Yeah, good point. I wonder how far Yue got with her magic training... But if they go to the magic country, wouldn't it be rich with magical energy in the air? oO lol just sayin....
> 
> on another note, we currently have a Chinese exchange student and we went to a potluck yesterday for all of them and they introduced themselves. Hahaha, guess what one of their names is. Yue XD And I was the only one who could pronounce it right!! XD ahahahahaha!!! My mom was talking to her and trying for like a minute and then i'm just like 'Yue' and Yue looked at me and said thats how you say it XD lol! My mom didn't think it was fair TwT



cool xD was it pronounced like the negima yue?


----------



## PDQ (Jul 28, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> More than Kaede, I want to see Kazumi's...



Meh, Kazumi has no fighting potential 
I thought Chisame's hacking was kinda weak.  I mean I suppose it could be some cool recon ability like Nodoka, but sooner or later Negi's group is going to be nigh omniscient with all these pactios.


Hey, I wonder...couldn't they find Nagi by giving Nodoka his name and using her book to see what he's thinking?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 28, 2007)

PDQ said:


> Meh, Kazumi has no fighting potential
> I thought Chisame's hacking was kinda weak.  I mean I suppose it could be some cool recon ability like Nodoka, but sooner or later Negi's group is going to be nigh omniscient with all these pactios.
> 
> 
> Hey, I wonder...couldn't they find Nagi by giving Nodoka his name and using her book to see what he's thinking?




Not unless Nagi is in a certain radius of Nodoka.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 28, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Not unless Nagi is in a certain radius of Nodoka.



is that how it works? 


and yes it was pronounced like Yue from Negima XD lol


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

I read/watched all of Ken Akamtsus work and picked time to watch/read Negima what do you prefer first to watch the anime or to read the manga.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 28, 2007)

I suggest that you watch the anime first then read the manga. Why? Simply because the anime adaptations don't even stand up to the manga. 

At least you won't be totally disappointed. Like what happened to me and some other fans.



			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> If they can't get the job done of showcasing the pure awesomeness of the manga in anime form, I'd hate to see how they would try to pull if off in Liva action form :S


I doubt they pull it off. And I'd be lying if I said that I would not watch this when it comes out. Considering that I've learned a lesson from the past two anime adaptations - which is keeping my hopes down so that I won't be totally disappointed. Simply put it, I'll consider the Live Action adaptation another alternate retelling of Negima, just like in Negima!?...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I suggest that you watch the anime first then read the manga. Why? Simply because the anime adaptations don't even stand up to the manga.


Or just because
1.  It's shorter(SJF)
2.  It's done.  The manga is ongoing
3.  It gives you a template for the sounds(seiyuus and incantation pronounciations) and colors for reference when reading the manga.


Sasha said:


> Not unless Nagi is in a certain radius of Nodoka.


Like someone said, I don't think they ever stated any sort of radius.  I just thought it was more along the lines of like the Death Note, just know the name(not necessarily the face) and you have the info.  IIRC, they've done it from a decent distance in the past.


----------



## asch (Jul 29, 2007)

Now I'm going to watch the anime and after that I'll read the manga xD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I suggest that you watch the anime first then read the manga. Why? Simply because the anime adaptations don't even stand up to the manga.
> 
> At least you won't be totally disappointed. Like what happened to me and some other fans.


I personally like reading the manga first because when I watched the anime version (i.e. Eyeshield 21, Mahou Sensei Negima, Prince of Tennis, FMA) it feels like I'm reading the same material over again and it gets kind of boring. It only gets interesting again when the manga material starts to branch off away from the anime adaptation. 

Oh, if I did start watching the anime, I'd probably start reading the manga within an episode or two (i.e. Death Note, Black Cat, Hayate no Gotoku)

But I do see your point. The anime is kind of like Negima-*Lite*. It's kind of like a cheap way to see what the series is like and if you enjoyed it then you're going to absolutely love the manga version, since it's jammed pack with more action, fanservice, and a much richer storyline. 



> I doubt they pull it off. And I'd be lying if I said that I would not watch this when it comes out. Considering that I've learned a lesson from the past two anime adaptations - which is keeping my hopes down so that I won't be totally disappointed. Simply put it, I'll consider the Live Action adaptation another alternate retelling of Negima, just like in Negima!?...



Hey, if I was able to watch the live action movie for Prince of Tennis, then I'm certainly going to watch this live action version of Negima


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ken Akamatsu is *God!* ><  Why is it Negima is my most anxious series I look for every chance I get.

Anyways I miss Chao.   I hope she comes back soon enough.  She has to, I just know it.


----------



## Jogemu (Jul 30, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Ken Akamatsu is *God!* ><  Why is it Negima is my most anxious series I look for every chance I get.
> 
> Anyways I miss Chao.   I hope she comes back soon enough.  She has to, I just know it.



i really agree with you lol, i want chao back too xD


----------



## PDQ (Jul 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I personally like reading the manga first because when I watched the anime version (i.e. Eyeshield 21, Mahou Sensei Negima, Prince of Tennis, FMA) it feels like I'm reading the same material over again and it gets kind of boring. It only gets interesting again when the manga material starts to branch off away from the anime adaptation.



I would watch the anime and then skip to the chapter where it first has any noticeable branchoff(Kotaro I think), then follow them in parallel until the anime finishes, then go off and read the manga.  That's my ideal strategy.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 31, 2007)

My sugestion:

1- Watch Mahou Sensei Negima
2- Read Mahou Sensei Negima
3- Watch Negima!?
4- laugh your head off at the retarded humor of it


Mine was actually manga first then the 2 animes, which i got very confused over, and now i enjoy Negima!? cause it's so dumb it's funny XD lol!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 31, 2007)

Personally I would suggest just reading the manga and forgetting there ever was an anime version. The manga is just all around better then the anime and the parts of the anime that was different from the manga sucked anyways (with only 2 exceptions) so you really arn't missing much.

Negima!? is pretty fun though, but it really dosn't matter which order you watch that in since it has very little to do with the manga other then the characters and a few general plot points.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 31, 2007)

The parts where it's the same, it's more fun watching it in color and sound and motion.  The lack of voices, color, and ability to tell whats going on in stillframe is usually what drives me to watch anime.  I only follow the manga because it goes on further.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean Insipidipity. I always like to watch the anime for the action of it and I like how it's in color. Usually, I will alwasys like the beter of the two and in this case, the manga beats the anime by a long shot 

dudes, on another note, I found episode 20 of Negima!? but it's the RAW version >.> oh well still good hehe :3 It enhances my Japanese watching it RAW lol X3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> *Personally I would suggest just reading the manga and forgetting there ever was an anime version.* The manga is just all around better then the anime and the parts of the anime that was different from the manga sucked anyways (with only 2 exceptions) so you really arn't missing much.


Quoted for truth! 

Although it's sometimes undeniable that it's a fan's wet dream to have a direct manga-to-anime adaptation.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone have all the volume covers they can share?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 1, 2007)

uhhh if you want i have all 14 books i could scan them all in for ya TwT fufufu lol i'm a dork XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 1, 2007)

Sasha said:
			
		

> Does anyone have all the volume covers they can share?


I think AgentMarth dished out a DD link to all the volume covers. But that was a year ago. 

Well, unless someone can beat me to it, I can give you those volume covers. Although it's on my home PC and right now, I can't since I'm at work. :sweat


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 1, 2007)

Hehe I win :3 I went ahead and scanned them all into the computer and uploaded them to my photobucket TwT heh. If you don't like that big and can't resize them yourself, just ask and I'll change it. I only left them all big so it'd be easier to see and you can use it for more stuff. I know that I for one like to have a larger picture but can only find stuff thats like only 300-500 pixels high >.> There are over 1000 pixels high TwT muahahahahaha

Book 1
Book 2
Book 3
Book 4
Book 5
Book 6
Book 7
Book 8
Book 9
Book 10
Book 11
Book 12
Book 13
Book 14


----------



## Nathan (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL!

Yah if you want you can scan them, but I would prefer the Japanese version over the English. xD

Yah, I remember about that volume cover DD link, I asked for it then to. But I got a new computer so yah. xD

EDIT: Oh excellent! *saves*

Just missing 15-20 now. (which are in japanese).


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry I don't gots the Jap covers T~T I can't read those anyways lol. English for me....


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 2, 2007)

When is Negima LA planned to be  released?
I hope to god that Mana and Inchou do not look completely japanese.  

Negi and Evangelion sure as hell better not be japanese


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Eva is a Japanese actress. (Kuwae Sakina aka Natsume of Juuken Sentai Gekiranger)

Oddly she fits the kiddy type. (She's really 15 years old.)


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 2, 2007)

No @ live action plzZzzz. >_<  They tend to never do any series justice. >_>


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 2, 2007)

Question#1:
Exactly who is going with Negi to England
Question#2:
Exactly who is going sepetatly


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 2, 2007)

uhhhh I beleive....

Negi, Asuna, Setsuna, Konoka, Ku Fei, Nodoka, Haruna, Yue, Chachamaru, Chisame, and is Kaede going?

Did I leave someone out? probably...


----------



## Amaru (Aug 3, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> uhhhh I beleive....
> 
> Negi, Asuna, Setsuna, Konoka, Ku Fei, Nodoka, Haruna, Yue, Chachamaru, Chisame, and is Kaede going?
> 
> Did I leave someone out? probably...



You missed Asakura and Sayo, but it's an easy mistake.  I actually had to go look it up to confirm it myself.


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 4, 2007)

Whaaat?  Asakura is going!?
Question did Chao play a part in building Chachamaru, or was she build before Chao traveled back in time?


----------



## ditaneous (Aug 4, 2007)

Chao was part of the robotics club but there is no indication that she helped build chachamaru.  More than likely it was just mainly thanks to Satomi since Satomi is the only one shown that knows anything about chachamaru's mechanical side.  Also during the battle between negi and chao, it looked like chachamaru was helping chao only by helping satomi as she helped chao.

I don't know if the anime says differently, since I never touched that stuff.


----------



## Amaru (Aug 5, 2007)

By the way, this is a slowpoke.jpg but...

Did anyone else notice that Konoka and Setsuna were totally into that yaoi pr0n?  Can it be that yaoi turned them straight?

_What a twist!_


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know about that though...  

Although the KonoXSetsu pairing has been the target of all shoujo-ai enthusiasts...


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 6, 2007)

Did Satomi know about magic before Chao came to the past?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Did Satomi know about magic before Chao came to the past?


I presume that she only knew about magic when Chao came to Mahora and became her geek-partner-in-crime...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 8, 2007)

lol  I agree, but she had to have known about magic seeing as Chachamaru's power source comes from it. So the question is was Chachamaru built before or after Chao came? oO


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn does anyone knows when will be released chapter 184 of negima ?? its been 2weeks and no chapter (even raw version) ??


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2007)

Whoa. That was fast.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2007)

Very fast. Sorta leaves you hangin for the next one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2007)

Fast, but I'm not one to complain 

Negi's homeland is finally shown to the rest of the group


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 9, 2007)

Question for Kira:
Are those 2 girls in your avatar and what anime is that? oO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Question for Kira:
> Are those 2 girls in your avatar and what anime is that? oO



Yes.

The girl with the dark short hair is Chika Ito and the other girl is Miu Matsuoka. The anime is called Ichigo Mashimaro.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol thats just weird ^^' oh btw thanks for the scan. It was good! ^w^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 9, 2007)

PDQ said:
			
		

> I wish Mana wasn't such a scrooge, she should come along too. I'm going to miss her gun slinging gunkata coin flicking days


Well, as long as she gets paid for it, there won't be any problems, would it?


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

didnt mana get on the plane with kaede ??


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 9, 2007)

Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous Mangakas
Featuring: Ken Akamatsu
Link removed
Link removed

Alrighty... Now we know Ken Akamatsu's muse for his characters. (Asuna and quite likely teen Sara)

Please allow me for this spam.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol xD ya know i needa start watchin lucky star ^^' yeah that was random TwT


----------



## PDQ (Aug 9, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, as long as she gets paid for it, there won't be any problems, would it?


Shoot, I'd pay her to go.


isanon said:


> didnt mana get on the plane with kaede ??


Not to my knowledge
I think you mistook the flashback of them visiting a theater(they mentioned it earlier) in Ch 183.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if they'll find a way to use Asuna's magic cancel to free everyone from petrification


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ya, I really wanted Mana to go with them too. Mana is one of my favorite characters, especially when she is interacting with Kaede XD 

She really needs more panel time


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 9, 2007)

At least she gets some panel time. ><  When is my Rainyday going to get some!?   Seriously I'm expecting some plot twist from her...or something.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot about Rainyday.  She's supposed to be able to do magic tricks right?  Too bad she's not one of the martial arts girls but she could pull something off.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 10, 2007)

Geez... I can't believe that Zazie is continuously being put off by Akamatsu. All of the girls except her had an exclusive chapter (although I have a feeling that it would have the same feel as Akira's exclusive chapter). I don't really like her (well, who does?), but I mean, she has this "I'm hiding something from all of you and you'll never know what I'm thinking of" aura.

Seriously, I even theorized her involvement in the Festival arc... which was obviously disproved. Although I do think that she knows the concept of magic already.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 10, 2007)

She almost had her own chapter.  Where she was in front of that store with the ghosts.  Didn't really do anything but I guess that just adds to the mystery about her.

I've been thinking, Setsuna really needs to learn Kanka.  They said Negi's magic would multiply in power due to her Ki but according to Eva, they conflict.  With a potential contract with Konoka, that's two of almost the strongest sources of magical power in the series giving her magical power which would work great if she could combine it with her Ki for her Shinmeiryuu techniques.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm still convinced that Akamatsu has _some_ big plan for Zazie. She is to mysterious and weird to not play some role in later arcs and events. She defiantly needs some development.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 11, 2007)

Well they've had a vampire, a time traveller, a robot, a winged human, a ninja, a half-dog, and a meatbun shop owner, how much more of a big plan can he have up his sleeve?  A thousand year old Kyuubi Kitsune from the future whose shapeshifted into human form?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2007)

There was this theory that Zazie's father was part of the Red Wings... it even has a picture to back it up (which shows the resemblance). It's somewhere there in the manga, but I can't remember which. 

I'm not buying that though. But what I believe is that Zazie has something to do with magic.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 12, 2007)

I wanna know who the heck Zazie's "friends" are XD They seem to be some sort of shodow demons or something.... lol the first time I saw them I'm like, OMG! A bunch on No-Faces XD (love that movie...) I love the little dragon she gives to Chao before she leaves :3 I want one too!  Hmmmm.... but you don't think that Zazie has a special power do ya? Cause I wanna know if she can like, summon demons or shadows or what ever those are. That'd be cool :3 I think it'd definately be cool if it turns out that she has something to do with the Red Wing :3 I do wanna see more of Zazie in this ^^ Lol I loved the part with Sayo and Zazie xD hehe, "Can we eat her?" "No." XD Those demon things always seem hungry ^^'


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 12, 2007)

We'll just have to wait until Akamatsu starts developing her character. Although I won't be surprised if she's beyond any normal girl. Well, her acrobatics and silent behavior are definitely not normal, but hey, we can only hope.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

I wonder who in Negi's class right now has the most potential for being the most powerful in the end.
Asuna who's learning from Setsuna, has Kanka down, an artifact, and Magic Cancel.
Konoka who has more magical potential than Thousand Master(I'm still not sure if she's supposed to be an eastern mage, western mage, or some combination of the two).
Kuu Fei who was said to be the strongest in terms of pure physical ability. 
Kaede who is probably the strongest right now.

So I was looking back, and I noticed how the demon on Ch 71 mentioned how Konoka may be able to break the petrification on Negi's town.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 14, 2007)

It points to Asuna at the moment...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Stan D:

Lol that was random. I wanna know how Nekane got her legs back ^^' It says the "healed" her but.... how can you heal something thats not there oO ..... w/e T~T


----------



## ifira (Aug 15, 2007)

Kaede! my Fav char!


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 15, 2007)

maybe theyre mechanic...
and i agree bout the zazie part. she needs more attention

maybe we'll get to see when chao gets born at the end of the manga or something...thatd be fun

yay kaede's my fav too ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay Gemu's back  Lol love the avatar xD rofl! I do hope that there is something more about Chao cause she was cool. I wish she stayed D:


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 15, 2007)

heh yes im back ^^ and thanks, i made it myself lol...
but at least chao's still present at the anime...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha yeah. Too bad Kotaru and her don't play a bigger role in the anime but poor Kotaru isn't in it.... or is he xD I found a picture of him in the anime. I'll post it when I get back 
 Oh poo g2 go to school now D: See ya later gemu!


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 15, 2007)

O_o rly? lol wanna see that......heh i still have vacation...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 15, 2007)

You lucky duck T^T School is hecka boring this year. Wish I had a class like 3-A ^^ lol but that'd mean I'd have to go back uhhh is it 1 or 2 grades...? Idk how they do it in Japan but I'm a Sophmore in Highschool oO


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha. Love you new avy, Jogemu.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol Gemu, you should tell them about the thing your makin :3 the Akatsuka thing xD ahahaha He's a much better artist just so you know :3

jogemu.sheezyart.com


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah, I see the connection between you two now.

Still, for being members of the forum and making the MSN manga thread alive, it's definitely all good.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 16, 2007)

XD yosh!  I'm supprised that gemu-kun isn't as famous as I think he should be by now on sheezyart :/

btw, is there a chapter this week?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 16, 2007)

I wouldn't know. I haven't got past 180 yet. I'm such a slow reader. 

Not to mention that RedWolf didn't post a raw lately. You know him, he always does that.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah cause usually it'll come out Wednesday mornin oO I didn't see in the last chapter where it said he'd be taking a break so.... I really hope he isn't >.<


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I have a question does anyone if there will be a chapter this week ? (even the raw version)


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 16, 2007)

Ken is on vacation this week again.

He wanted a vacation earlier but his publishers didn't allow him.

He already finished with chapter 186 according to his diary.

He and his crew deserve a rest anyway. (I think a dead tired game programmer wanting to eat brains in his earliest manga depicts a real life mangaka and staff.) 

Anyway any hard working otaku deserves time with his young wife. *Bangs head keyboard* (They always make think of LS's Kona-Dad and Kanata!)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 17, 2007)

poo, now I gotta wait again >.< oh well he does deserve a good long break for all his hard work ^w^


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 17, 2007)

didnt he take abreak not so long ago too? i mean...i was gone for two weeks, but found only one new chapter...

oh and thanks for the comment on my avie :3


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 17, 2007)

There are breaks where he has still to work. Such as promotions and research. Not to mention those projects that he licensed such as Negima! Live Action Drama.

Course Ken was interviewed at that time too.

Ken Akamatsu Tv Special 07/08/08


Part 1: this
Part 2: this

Also he has to medical check up his stomach by his lady physician. (According to Ken she's pretty but whatever fantasy by his diary blog readers is snuffed out by procedures like stomach pumps.) 

Did I say he has a young, neko-mimi, meido, nurse etc cosplaying waifu?






Negima! Drama
The Actresses' video intros

Hanabi Hyuuga: Moves

Hanabi Hyuuga: Moves

I must say Haruna's actress is genki!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2007)

I've actually seen those. I really can't believe that Akamatsu-san is like that. Not that's a bad thing, though. 

I just imagine if he had a teenage daughter... poor girl.


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 17, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I just imagine if he had a teenage daughter... poor girl.



That made me laugh xD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 17, 2007)

wahhhh! they aren't even the original voice actors are they? D: And Sayo needs to be wearing an old uniform darn it!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2007)

That would be the start of the live-action's screw-ups...


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 18, 2007)

WHAHHA lol theyre dangling into the mist already XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm mad at them for makin it without the REAL voices T_T That would be the only way i'd accept it. But now I wanna shoot them >:K


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 18, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I'm mad at them for makin it without the REAL voices T_T That would be the only way i'd accept it. But now I wanna shoot them >:K



OMG Akki's getting aggressive XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 18, 2007)

> OMG Akki's getting aggressive XD



RAWR! I WILL EAT THIER SPLEENS!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I shouldn't be wasting time just criticizing the live action's screw-ups as of late, and I don't mind if they didn't use the original voices because it's senseless to dub a live action series unless it's tokusatsu and we have people in costumes.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 19, 2007)

tokusatsu? -clueless-


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 19, 2007)

Tokusatsu - Live Action Special effects genre

Godzilla, Ultraman, Kamen Rider, Power Rangers/Sentai etc.

*Seduces xxBakaAkki to the geekside of the force*

Come young one there much to teach you of the ways of the Otaku.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 19, 2007)

W00T! I LOVE GODZILLA~! XD lol i have my very own godzilla action figure XD lol. I should show you one of my godzilla drawings sometime... :3 Teehee, When ever it's on I record it. I liked Godzilla vs. King Gidora (sp?) the best so far ^w^ fufufu....


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 19, 2007)

Which group has scanned over ch.175, and where can i get it?
I would check the thread, but im pretty sure i'd run into some spoilers if i did.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 19, 2007)

Uhhhh actually I think isn't it a bunch of other groups that have done different chapters? Not sure if there is 1 in particular but you can find all the current chapters from the nice people here x3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 19, 2007)

But now that I think of it, the live-action would sure have special effects as it's magic we're talking about...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 19, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT SAYO!!! RAWR!


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 20, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> WHAT ABOUT SAYO!!! RAWR!



maybe theyll give her a glow with photoshop or something


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 20, 2007)

Worse, they would make Sayo part of the living...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 20, 2007)

it ticks me off that she doesn't even look ghostly and her uniform is the same as all of thiers T^T It'd be funny if they made her look like the girl from The Grudge XD


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 20, 2007)

mmmm i actually dont really care, im not going to do anything with it anyway

..................

maybe they wanted to make it a type of ghost, like in those realistic movie things or like that, where they only look living but are actually invisible or whatever


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 20, 2007)

Jogemu said:
			
		

> mmmm i actually dont really care, im not going to do anything with it anyway


What I was about to say...



			
				Tifa said:
			
		

> It'd be funny if they made her look like the girl from The Grudge XD


Oh God. That made my day.


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 21, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> You lucky duck T^T School is hecka boring this year. Wish I had a class like 3-A ^^



You mean a class with all girls? lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 21, 2007)

Harem = heaven...


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 21, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Harem = heaven...



OHHH yeah i so agreee X)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 21, 2007)

XD Ahahahaha!!! My friends really think I'm lez (well 1 does but only in a joking wa) just cause I don't like guys XD Lol my friend showed me a pic of a guy they liked and Im all like Eww XD she turned to me and her jaw dropped  Now on the other hand, my other friend shows me a picture of Neji and I squeal and glomp it XD


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 21, 2007)

lolz well most girls around me arent that beutiful either XD and most of them are those awful cocky clones of each other...but i take liking towards the other gender indiviually...(lol im really picky)...and what Akki gots with Neji, i have with tenten, lolz XD

im a guy for those who did not know...btw


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 21, 2007)

Chapter 184


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 22, 2007)

lol I'm EXTREAMLY picky  I don't like people who sag (If you didn't know thats people who wear their pants low so their boxers hang out) or guys who think they're cool when they're dumb. I prefer ehehehe, if I were to pick, gay dudes XD ROFL! DON'T MAKE FUN OF ME! THEY UNDERSTAND GIRLS!!! (there is a gay dude in my class. He has a lisp and wears pink ^w^ lol)


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 22, 2007)

lol indeed here, the majority of guys are sagging idiots who think theyre everything,( although people to pull their pants up to their ribs is eerie too) and they wear pink too sometimes but that was fashion here >< lol i laughed my teeth out
i have a lot of friends like myself, people who like gaming and anime and hang around with girls, the rest are just idiots XD (and of course my female friends, i have a lot of them here)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yay! thankies ;3 Been waiting for this FOREVER it seems x3 lol!

EEEEEEE!!!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's Fate!!! ZOMG!!!! XD I KNEW THE CLASS WOULD FOLLOW THEM XD YAY! STONE HENGE MUAHAHAHHAHA!!!! *explodes*






> lol indeed here, the majority of guys are sagging idiots who think theyre everything,( although people to pull their pants up to their ribs is eerie too) and they wear pink too sometimes but that was fashion here >< lol i laughed my teeth out
> i have a lot of friends like myself, people who like gaming and anime and hang around with girls, the rest are just idiots XD (and of course my female friends, i have a lot of them here)



My teacher told us that sagging comes from prisons and it means your avalible O.O Ewwwwww.... Prison yaoi D:


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 22, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> My teacher told us that sagging comes from prisons and it means your avalible O.O Ewwwwww.... Prison yaoi D:



O.o okkkkkkkk.......i never heard of THAT


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 22, 2007)

lol! nice! you used your cosplay pic XD it's a nice cosplay XD


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 22, 2007)

yes but i want it biggggeeeer


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 22, 2007)

i wanna make myself a full body moogle suit TwT muahahhahaha. I'd be so cute and fluffy! off to school....


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh moogles are weird O-o lol see ya


----------



## Nathan (Aug 22, 2007)

Urgh, final release...?

AQS is reaaally far away so we're going to have to wait awhile to get to ch. 186 when that chapter comes out.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

what do you mean final release? like thats the last chapter that scan group is going to scan or is that the end of the manga?


----------



## Neko (Aug 22, 2007)

"Final Release" 
those words makes me feel very sad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2007)

spaZ said:


> what do you mean final release? like thats the last chapter that scan group is going to scan or is that the end of the manga?



Last chapter for the scantliation group. I'm assuming from now on we'll just have to wait for AQS.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

I can't believe F-O is stopping, and who the hell would just send them e-mails saying their releases sucked? They weren't the best quality, but when it is the only real scan's you got, you shouldn't complain. People who complain like that with no real reason annoy me to no end. And with that last page, F-O couldn't have stayed on for one more chapter... damn...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

if hes going to stop over that than i don't think he deserves to sub them, there might end up being another group out there that will end up doing the releases anyway.. or ask mangashare


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2007)

okay, I'm a little lost. Who was that person at the very end of the chapter?


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I guess he burned out.

He was doing this in his free time.

It isn't easy cleaning and editing a chapter.

Not to mention F-O was translating by himself.

@~Kira Yamato~

That was Fate Avernicus. Negi's declared rival. The reason why he trained under Eva and Ki Fei.

Kotaro: Hey wait a minute! I'm his rival! 

Nope you're just his dog buddy.

Kotaro: I'm a wolf!


----------



## isanon (Aug 23, 2007)

the guy on the last pic wasnt that the guy whos ass eva kicked badly ondre the kyoto arc ?? the one that turned people to stone


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ehhh has AQS released chatper 176 yet ^^ ? 

Damn its sad that F-O droped translation ;/ he was damn fast with translation (


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 23, 2007)

RedWolf said:
			
		

> That was Fate Avernicus. Negi's declared rival.


I haven't read the latest chapter, but after seeing this, wow, it's about time Fate came back and kick ass again.


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 23, 2007)

Wait....wasnt it "Averruncus?"


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 23, 2007)

ME WANT TO SEE WHAT FATE AVERUS's EVIL PLAN IS SO BAD!!!! XD (sorry can't spell last name ) I wonder if he's gonna mess up the ritual and they will like be sent to a different world or something x3 or to the future and they see Chao! Yay x3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 24, 2007)

I presume Negi can fight on par with Fate this time...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 24, 2007)

I want there to be a twist >.< I wonder if he's gonna turn out to be good  and I wonder how the rest of the girls are gonna follow them to the magic world cause we all know they will TwT and are they gonna leave Ayaka or what? Cause that'd suck for her to go back to the village and find everyone missing XD lol. Poor faithful Ayaka ^^' and I wana see them in ACTION already!!! Kotaru needs his own fight too! >w< I wonder if Chisame can use her artifact for combat too oO I mean, she can transfer her mind into the computer but I wonder if she can turn enemy attacks and stuff into data ^w^ That'd be cool. Just like in Digimon XD ROFL


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 24, 2007)

God knows what Akamatsu has in store for Fate. Although I'm not really buying the thought of him being part of Negi's White Wings in the future.

Well, I presume that once the current arc ends, almost, if not, all of Negi's class have known about his secret and his cohorts.


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 25, 2007)

xXBakAkki said:
			
		

> I wonder how the rest of the girls are gonna follow them to the magic world cause we all know they will TwT


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 25, 2007)

XDXDXDXDXD

Chisame is her own netnavi >.>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa. That's a new character in the recent chapter, perhaps? Interesting.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL! THATS SO FUUUUNNY! GO SAKURAKO



> Whoa. That's a new character in the recent chapter, perhaps? Interesting.



Remember the lady who was talking to Yuna's daddy? The woman she thought was dating him? XD thats her lol. Her name is McGuiness :3


----------



## Nathan (Aug 25, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> XDXDXDXDXD
> 
> *Chisame is her own netnavi >.>*



ROFLOL, am I the only one who got that here? xDD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

Someone care to explain D: -clueless- and what happened to the funny picture?!?! oO

Lol you people never talk to me >w< lets start a theory discusion on what we think will happen ^w^


----------



## Jogemu (Aug 26, 2007)

i think negi and fate will meet and then they have a bigass conversation before the action starts


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait for them to duke it out. IMO, that would be an epic battle ever since Negi fought Takahata. 

Well, I wasn't really thrilled with his bout against Chao, so...


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> God knows what Akamatsu has in store for Fate. Although I'm not really buying the thought of him being part of Negi's Red Wings in the future.
> 
> Well, I presume that once the current arc ends, almost, if not, all of Negi's class have known about his secret and his cohorts.



Negi has the white wings, Nagi has the red wings


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

I think that Fate will get his butt handed to him XD lol And I wanna see Asuna pwn!!! x3 hehe I wonder if they'll go to Asuna's old home, the castle I mean  Oh! i also had another thought a loooooong time ago. Since Nagi has never really met Negi but he knows Asuna, if they both found him, who do you think he'd hug first? O.O That would be reeeeealy sad if he got excited from seeing Asuna ^^' Poor poor Negi TT^TT


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2007)

would asuna know about your old house? she still hasn't remembered everything from her past and still doesn't seem to have accepted what she does remember or dream of.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Negi has the white wings, Nagi has the red wings


Haha. I screwed up.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

I think that she really does believe that stuff but she just doesn't want to say anything.... and she should know what the castle looks like cause it was in one of her 'dreams'. I wonder if there is anyone still living in it now.... or did it get destoryed cause of the war and if it's in ruins... hmmmm I have so many things on my mind XD


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG!  I just did some calculations and as far as I can tell (these were taken from wikipedia and my memory, so it might not be perfect)
Of the 31 students in Negi's class
11 are in the white wings
12 accompanied Ayaka
24/31 kids are in england

Only 5 stayed behind willingly

Three others:
Evangeline cant go, Chao isn't in this epoch (as far as we know), and Aisaka who should be with Negi, but not in the WW


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2007)

but how would she know where it is. she might recognize it when she sees it, but that doesn't mean she is going to know how to find it.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

Adding to mfair4d's post:

*White Wings(11/31):*
Sayo(unofficial), Asakura, Yue, Asuna, Ku Fei, Konoka, Haruna, Setsuna, Kaede, Chisame, and Nodoka.

*Accompanied Ayaka(12/31):*
Yuna, Ako, Akira, Misa, Madoka, Makie, Sakurako, Chizuru, Fuka, Fumika, Natsumi, and Ayaka.

*Others who went too(1/31):*
Chachamaru

*People who didn't go(7/31):*
Misora, Mana, Chao(I consider her as gone now), Satomi, Eva, Satsuki, and Zazie.


Hope that clears up ppls questions of who is/isn't going... 



> but how would she know where it is. she might recognize it when she sees it, but that doesn't mean she is going to know how to find it.



Not saying that she will know how to get there.... just that they might come across that place...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoa. Negi's team and Ayaka's team are on par when it comes to numbers.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

I know lol  But when it comes to combat, the White Wings kick butt! XD


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

fireball said:


> but how would she know where it is. she might recognize it when she sees it, but that doesn't mean she is going to know how to find it.



Epoch does not mean dimension.  It is commonly used to mean time period for time travelers.  
God didn't you ever watch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.  If not, my signature has no meaning.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Epoch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epoch does not mean dimension.  God didn't you ever watch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.  If not, my signature has no meaning.



uhhhhh huh?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 26, 2007)

^

I'm just as lost as you are. I know what an epoch is, but when did that come into the discussion?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

maybe mfair mistook us talking about Asuna and thought it was Chao? oO I really dont know ^^' lol


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

Umm ok yea, i cant under stand most of the current
I am confused
Did the negima story start in 2003?  
They are clearly class 3A as apposed to class 2A.  So has more than a year passed since the beginning.  Then is the year currently 2004?  Then that would mean that negi came in with only a few months left in the school year.  Is that previous statement true.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm... lets see... if it were at modern time, most of the girls would be around 18... so I guess thats right. But didn't he say "I'll be your new English teacher for this *year*."? Hmmm or does he mean the rest of the year... it could have been like 1 semester or w/e has passed. But I'd say it's been almost 1 year now :3


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

Im trying to figure out some time line.  Stuff (actually exactly when did chao come), but never mind that.  
Basically did negi start at the beginning of a school year or not.  If he did not that explains a lot.  If he did, then an entire school year took place in the first few volumes.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

((haha lol actually, the year took place from volume 1-18 TwT lol and Chao came 2 years ago(what they said) so she appearantly came when they just started middle school...


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

Not so fast.  Chachamaru's activation date is given.  Negi says to chao what did the last two years mean.  Chachamaru had to have been activated 2 years and at least 4 months at the very least. However as mahoro festival (assuming this is still 2003 when fighting chao) is probably equivalent to their culture festival that means it is in September.   That means that chachamaru has been running for two years and 8 months, and chao must have been around longer than that. 

Is everyone else completely confused with what i am saying?


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> Epoch does not mean dimension.  It is commonly used to mean time period for time travelers.
> God didn't you ever watch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.  If not, my signature has no meaning.



i have no idea what you are talking about.

they probably will "run" across asuna's home. it'd be a good way for us to learn more about asuna.


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm i think differently than other people (like osaka) and got confused.  

Anyway does anyone else understand why chao would have to have been around for more than 2 years?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2007)

> Not so fast. Chachamaru's activation date is given. Negi says to chao what did the last two years mean. Chachamaru had to have been activated 2 years and at least 4 months at the very least. However as mahoro festival (assuming this is still 2003 when fighting chao) is probably equivalent to their culture festival that means it is in September. That means that chachamaru has been running for two years and 8 months, and chao must have been around longer than that.
> 
> Is everyone else completely confused with what i am saying?



Yup so you lost me ^^'


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok for starters what month and year would you say that mahoro festival takes place in?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm =~= Idk, I'll reasearch through meh books to see if I can figure it out


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 27, 2007)

Try to determine this as it is kind of important for my works
I will also reread negimanga and work on my works when i have some free time, but first i must watch about 3 more series of anime, as well as try to *finally* complete majora's mask


----------



## sacredalchemy (Aug 27, 2007)

i was wondering does anyone know when the 20th volume of negima is going to be released?


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 27, 2007)

It doesn't make a bit of difference guys

It really doesn't matter considering we can just dl them as they come out.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 27, 2007)

ummm well, I think that they are currently still making the chapters for book 19/20 now in Japan... and they release a new book in the US every month or so and just relased 15 this month (which has yet to come in the mail T_T) so.... I'm thinking January-Febuary next year  If your wondering Japan then I have no idea ^w^'


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm guessing batch raws? But still it's pretty sweet to have all the manga scans together.
> 
> Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima -First Term- <--Chapters 1-169



True, but once you already have the files on the computer you lose a lot of interest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry i've been away form this place for a few months and i'd like to know how many vols after 18 are available thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2007)

^

Only one volume after that has been published: Volume 19. (Eva training arc).

Oh, I'm also looking for bigger version of volume covers 16-19 if anybody has them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 27, 2007)

Sasha said:


> ^
> 
> Only one volume after that has been published: Volume 19. (Eva training arc).
> 
> Oh, I'm also looking for bigger version of volume covers 16-19 if anybody has them.



Damn...i figured as much...i'll have to wait months more cause i don't enjoy it if it's only 1 vol..i like to read 3 in a row at least . (is 20 at least half way complete?)


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, the manga is at around volume 21, I think. It's just it hasn't been published in volumes yet.

Anywho - I would post this in the Negima!? thread but it's totally dead so I guess I'll post it here.

Link removed

Some Negima!? TV to DVD edits. All the transformations scenes have been switched to full nudity transformation. As in you can see everything..... (I liked it better the tv way).


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 28, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Well, the manga is at around volume 21, I think. It's just it hasn't been published in volumes yet.
> 
> Anywho - I would post this in the Negima!? thread but it's totally dead so I guess I'll post it here.
> 
> ...



Good.  I have never seen !? so i might watch this version now.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 28, 2007)

> Well, the manga is at around volume 21, I think. It's just it hasn't been published in volumes yet.
> 
> Anywho - I would post this in the Negima!? thread but it's totally dead so I guess I'll post it here.
> 
> ...



D: so this is gonna be like some strip anime ._. I'm scared....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 29, 2007)

To think that neither of us can finish that damn series...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 29, 2007)

D: If I lived in Japan I would get the mangas and scan them for you guys but I unfortunatly do not TT^TT but when I next summer I might  Anyone know what magazine they are published in? ^W^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 29, 2007)

No idea.

Anyway, I notice that neither AgentMarth nor Scorpio has appeared in this thread for quite some time now. Considering that they are part of AQS, I would like to ask them about the status of the project.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 29, 2007)

Newest chapter out!

Lol, Fate attacks Negi with a spear right through his chest. LOL Good-bye Negi! Hello Konoka.

The Sports Quartet get into Magic World. 

Edit: Aww, too bad F-O isn't doing thid chapter. All we would need is a translation since the Raw is like super HQ.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 29, 2007)

*takes out gun and shoots Sasha* Rawr T_T


----------



## mfair4d (Aug 29, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> D: If I lived in Japan I would get the mangas and scan them for you guys but I unfortunatly do not TT^TT but when I next summer I might  Anyone know what magazine they are published in? ^W^



When i go to japan i am going to subscribe to a ton of manga magazines, and then scan them, and then translate them.  

However thats not until at least my 2nd year of college, and i will soon be a high school senior.  
Ah well.  
Maybe i should study instead


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 29, 2007)

poor negi ;/ but i think konoka will save him ^^ but well they are in a magic world so they have mostly many medics xD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 29, 2007)

FINALLY! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOREVER NOW! THEY FINALLY SENT ME BOOK 15 IN THE MAIL!!!! RAWR >( This one isn't my fav one so far.... it includes the date with asuna and taka. and the party for chao and when they go to the report and come out like a week later and stuff. I wanna see Biblio Rouland Rouge in action TT^TT wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 30, 2007)

so when will day sub this chapter ? ;// a month ?!  AQS didnt even released chapter 176 yet so really when we will see subed version is a BIG mistery for me ;/


----------



## Nathan (Aug 30, 2007)

Possibly never... xD

I would typeset myself and everything, but I would need a translator. The raws for Negima are usually good enough for a MQ (sometimes HQ) chapters without cleaning.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 30, 2007)

Discussion time!

Ok so we already know Negi wont die and that some will heal him, most likely Konoka. I wanna see Setsuna get revenge on Fate XD lol And I think it was Yuna's destiny to find out about magic seeing as her mummy and dad were Minister and Ministra :3 I love the pic of Yuna and her mom and she's playing with that kiddie wand x3 omega kawaii!  Yuna, Makie, Ako, and Akira HAVE to make pactios with negi  and when are Ku and Kaede gonna D: I wanna see theirs! And It would help them a great deal cause then Negi could just summon them all if he needed too :/ Other wise they'd have to like try to catch up with him or w/e like in the Chao arc at the part where they're trying to get to the world tree's roots.


----------



## Kabasa100 (Aug 30, 2007)

When is AQS going start releasing the chapters >.> Since F-O quit because of the jerks who kept saying his work sucked we havnt seen a translated Chapter from AQS since 175.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 30, 2007)

ugggg I know! They are hecka slow T~T I wonder if there are any other nice traslators out here. Anyone have F-O's email or something? I wanna tell him how much he rocks XD

SPEAK TO ME PPL! I'M JUST SITTING HERE REFRESHING THE PAGE! I SEE YOUR NAMES IN THE ACTIVE USERS BOX THINGY AT THE BOTTOM T_T


----------



## Kabasa100 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm active but sorta playing my GBA Found 2 Negima games for it but Can't read Japanese D:


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 30, 2007)

@186

Lol wow...Negi really is popular eh.  That was a "nice" welcoming treat.



Kabasa100 said:


> When is AQS going start releasing the chapters >.> Since F-O quit because of the jerks who kept saying his work sucked we havnt seen a translated Chapter from AQS since 175.



Is that what happened?  What jerks said that!?  That's so not cool...  Some people just can't appreciate...seriously.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 31, 2007)

So i guess no Negi for awhile now. Unless AQS just starts releasing the new chapters and skips the older ones


----------



## bigv91 (Aug 31, 2007)

why oh why are there no translators?!!! i just started to get addicted to negima too


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 31, 2007)

And the worst thing is that AQS is working in group and F-O was working alone and he could translate and edit scans in 8h and AQS cant even make in one month with a chapter ! ;/ 

those who said F-O translation sucks are bunch of stupid and jealous loosers who are seying that becouse they cant even translate a word of it !!

I really looked foword for F-O fast translation and now we must wait "x" time for AQS realese or other group damn ! 


Well for Yuna seeing negi as a mage is ok for me the same for akira who is nice and strong but the rest ;/  eee not good ^^


----------



## Kabasa100 (Aug 31, 2007)

Why is AQS Being lazy with the translations. If I had a Translator I would translate it but I don't.


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Translating is the easy part. It's the cleaning and editing that's a killer.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah right if it was soo easy to translate then it wouldn't take soo long for AQS ;] maybe they droped the project ? 

Well in translating the most killer are kanji signs there are sooo many so to find one that you need take hours XD (if you didnt learned the language and you are a begginer)  but to translate its needed a good translator ^^ (google translator is crap) that can translate easly all alphabets like kanji ,katakana and hiragana ;/  and one that can translate mixed alphabets 

Does anyone know a good translator ?


----------



## RedWolf (Aug 31, 2007)

Well the problem is one the editors quit.

AQS never has prblems with translators.

Note: Female tsundere translator drew my sig for being too chummy.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2007)

Seriously, AQS scans aren't even HQ. Which brings me to.... I don't think its the cleaning that takes long, since the raws themselve are pretty MQ/HQ and editing doesn't take to long with a _motivated_ team. But that's just it, AQS doesn't seem motivated.

So I don't think there main problems lies in translation, more like motivation.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 31, 2007)

ok so I've been wondering, whats MQ and HQ stand for? oO


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 31, 2007)

HQ = High Quality

MQ = Medium Quality?

LQ= Low Quality

I think. ><  Usually refers the the quality of the scans.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 1, 2007)

ah ok thankies :3 oh, and here's a little something I doodled when I got bored at school. It's much smaller than it looks so it's not very detailed


----------



## Kabasa100 (Sep 1, 2007)

Chibi!  Nice Doodle.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 1, 2007)

hehe glad you like it :3 now to draw some suka cards ^w^


----------



## ditaneous (Sep 1, 2007)

I was just on the AQS site and it seems like they put Negima on hold until perhaps summer is over.  I guess the lead went on vacation and the rest of the team got busy with other things.  They are looking for editors, and they mentioned something about a lot of drama happening (not sure that that could be, but I'm guessing people started burning out and fast).  If they were just waiting for summer to get over with, then we should be seeing 176 and maybe 177 coming out soon.  If it doesn't come out within the next 2-3 weeks, I would give up hope of them ever getting back to Negi.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 1, 2007)

For those with Volume 15 (Yes that's you Tifa-chan.) you've seen the fan art now here's the translation by Nanaya of AQS.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 1, 2007)

SO THATS WHAT SHE WAS SAYIN! XD HAHAHAHHAHA! CONFESION FIST XD ROFL!


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 2, 2007)

Well it seems Negima Live Drama is a .



cjs3143 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> this is actor's information.
> and this is the news




*Spoiler*: __ 




Negi's actor is a girl. (I find it ironic Negi is a reverse trap. Fox Kitsune anybody?)


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi's actor a girl?!?!
Maybe I am gonna check out the live action.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh God... that's just so bad. I seriously don't know what to say...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hahahaha!!!! Class rep is gonna be into little girls XD rofl!!!


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 3, 2007)

Live Action Negi pic


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 3, 2007)

One of the hardest things about translation is quality.  Even on HQ you have a hard time reading a lot of manga.  Its far easier to translate if you have the original as well.  When I finally got Japanese working on my computer (about 2 weeks ago) and then installed Tsukihime (Japanese version first) my はふ (half) friend and i tried to play it.  He couldn't read the kanji because of the pixelation.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 3, 2007)

WWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!

O_O IT'S SO PAINFUL TO LOOK AT! AHHHHH!


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 3, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> WWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!
> 
> O_O IT'S SO PAINFUL TO LOOK AT! AHHHHH!



What are you referring to?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure Baka was referring to this:



RedWolf said:


> Live Action Negi pic



No comments. ><


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 3, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> I'm sure Baka was referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> No comments. ><



Oh god
As far as i can tell Neither Negi, Ayaka, nor Evangelion are remotely similar to their proper ethnicity.  
Well this show is going to be a complete failure, after 3 weeks, probably more people will be watching it illegally than legally.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 3, 2007)

More Live Negima pics from AQS


*Spoiler*: __ 





Negi Springfield



Minamoto Shisuna



Takahata Takamichi



Konoe Eishun












credits:


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2007)

That's all I have to say.


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait a second wasn't Takahata... nevermind


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 3, 2007)

*Negima 186* (4chan)


_


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 3, 2007)

can any1 upload ch 179 on rs or mu


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 3, 2007)

RedWolf said:
			
		

> Live Action Negi pic


USODAAAAAAA!!!!! 

Now when is this nightmare going to start?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait a sec, who translated this chapter? There's some team that will be doing this after all?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 3, 2007)

It's translated RAW version(i think), so imo it's good enough to read it with pleasure. I'm just satisfied that i can understand what the characters are talking about. I hope they(him?) will keep up with translating Negima chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have expected at least a few of the girls to make it through the gate (Makie ), but Negi getting impaled? :S


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 3, 2007)

hehe I'm happy with whatever I can get my hands on. I'm really not a picky person when it comes to quality. Just as long as I can understand it ^w^ I'm all for the story part anyways...

hehe nvm, I dont need the chap anymore. Jogemu was nice enough to put it up on my photobucket for me ^^


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2007)

^

Can you make a DD please?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmmm I dont know about a DD but I do hav this  :



That should have all the pages in order (they're titled) Tell me if that didn't work for ya ^^'


----------



## lzyjosh (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone have chapter 178 and 176?
Can someone upload it on mediafire please? Thanks.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 5, 2007)

lzyjosh said:


> Does anyone have chapter 178 and 176?
> Can someone upload it on mediafire please? Thanks.



*176*
Link removed

*178*
Link removed


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 5, 2007)

I want 187 Raw so badly @~@ too bad I have to go to school now so I gotta wait -~- see ya after school. and ya think you ppl can posible put it in zip format too when you get it? thanks :3 (It is coming ot today right? oO )


----------



## spaZ (Sep 5, 2007)

Almost caught up with the manga I am around chapter 144 where they just came out of the resort and are a week in the future or w.e and negis in jail lol


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 5, 2007)

well I found some spoiler pics from newest chapter 187




ehhh cant wait for the raw ^^


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 5, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> well I found some spoiler pics from newest chapter 187
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The raw has been out since this mourning. Just didn't have time to post it before I left for classes 

Chapter 187: [m.3.3.w]School Days 10 - Heart and Body [EE7ED012].avi


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh my god, I'm an addict.
After seeing those spoilers I need the next chapter so bad.
I guess you guys know the feeling.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I didn't expect 4chan to provide the raw.

Heero of AQS made a clean raw for anybody to crack on it.

DeviantArt link

A certain character's likely appearance deserves a motivator


edit: I now placed Motivator in my own photobucket.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thx for the raws ^^ heh well it will be interesting next week ;]

Heh next week konoka will havemuch work with healing XD , but Im really thinking why negi wouldnt just brake Fates finger with the ring (casting ring) or simply pull the ring off so he wouldt be able to cast spells so fast ^^ heh Baka negi XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 OMFG!!!! I sooooo hope that that's Tsukuyomi X3 she's one of my favs  I mean, she does use the short sword and long sword like her...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't see RedWolf's image. But apparently, Tifa has said who the person is.

Now this is getting interesting. Old enemies are making a re-appearance.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 5, 2007)

haha i didn't see the picture either but I noticed it in the chapter :3 oh, and can someone please put up a zip version of the RAW (not the clean) so I can somewhat understand whats going on? ^^' thanks...


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol it appears Makie, Yuna, Ako, and Akira have no idea whats going on ^^' lol Ako fainted XD (hemophobic person rawr!) I think I understand that the box with thier stuff in it had a magic barrier on it and Asuna used her magic cancel on it right? Poor Kaede was reduced to a little black sphere ^^' Setsuna looked pissed XD whoa mama! rofl...


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 6, 2007)

187... is godsent.  Finally back to action.  

Poor Setsuna. ><


----------



## isanon (Sep 6, 2007)

lol negi stole the ring XD


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 6, 2007)

the dude that owned kaede looks awesome o.o


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah Fate acts so bossy but he actually shot in negis back like a chicken -___- , and yeah rest was owned but well the enemy had weapons !! and our team didnt so now we will see who is better after asunas opened the box ^^ 2weeks next chapter damn ;/ 

Hope that negi will break fates neck ^^ or he will turn him into stone so he wouldnt be a threat anymore ^^


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't use rar.Are there any zip files for chapters 186 and 187?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



negi and the gang will do fine im sure. plus the barrier that fate said was used to seal the place will probably be broken. there is no way that fate can make a barrier powerful enough to keep out everyone. 




also, does asuna even need her artifact? can't she get her sword anytime she wants? she probably has just as much magic blood in her as negi does.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it's not like Asuna's sword comes standard with her XD that would be her artifact. And Nodoka, Yue, Haruna, Asakura, and Sayo wern't in this one. Are they still outside looking at the Magic city? XD oh and Chisame  I wonder if they got locked out too.... if everyone uses their artifacts, wouldn't that drain Negi's magic power really fast? oO lol... I wanna see Setsuna's wings again XD they're so fluffy  and Asuna needs to pwn. I love Tsukuyomi's new outfit x3 lol the old allies have become new enemies TwT muahahhaha! And, since Yuna's mom was a mage wouldn't that mean she has magic in her blood too? I wanna see her get into the action! >:0 I'll be made if they dont make pactios with Negi. I wonder if their pactios would look like the ones from the anime. If that were so, they would have pretty sucky cards >.> except for Ako  hehe her's is SOOOOOO CUTE!!! ME WANNA SEE AKO IN NEKO MIMI!!! Yuna's and Makies are just a basketball thing and magic ribbon >.> But Yuna "the kid" is a gunner too TwT hehe I hope if she does make a pactio with him her outfit looks like the one from the festival and she gets a nice shiney pair of REAL magic guns ^w^ Too bad the rest of the class didn't get to come with them too but that might have made it so the secret would have been revealed too fast and teh series wouldn't last that long. Ha, I'm gonna stop spitting out my thoughts randomly and leave ya'll alone ^^' heh...


----------



## Nakor (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yea but asuna could do magic before she even made a pactio with negi. so its not like asuna really needed the box opened for herself. plus when she brought her sword out the one time didn't takahata recognize the sword. so wouldn't that mean that the sword was somehow in her family, thus negating her getting it from the pactio? thats if i remembered it correctly.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 6, 2007)

Kira, can you dish out a SS link for 187? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2007)

Murder chapter


----------



## bijuu231 (Sep 7, 2007)

i stopped reading after the last (huge) arc, should i start again?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 7, 2007)

*To Fireball:*
Naw, when Taka saw the sword while they were on the "date" he said Kankaho which is the technique he uses and the same one that she used as a child but now she can use it again and thats why he was surprised. The sword _is_ her artifact like I said before >.> 

*To despr8:*
Whats SS stand for? oO

*To Lord Yu:*
.... uhhhh what?

*To some213:*
YES! It's getting better I tell you! XD You wouldn't be sorry if you started this new arc :3 And that last huge arc was teh festival so does that mean you finished on chapter 168? Cause thats when the Summer Vacation arc began (Chapter 169). Btw, I love your siggy x3 Yay Akatsuki!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read 169 and from the looks of it asuna is alot older than what she looks hey? though it sounds like she just started to really age? maybe because the place she was at had some spell on her to control her age maybe?


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2007)

huh i am lost on the chapter numbers XD

i stopped like at the point when the school festival ended and negi's dad got some more revelation

that's like the last thing i remember >_>;

like where can i get all the ddls from that point on >_>;


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 7, 2007)

for chapters 1-175, go here. The chapters you're probably talking about are around 160+ cause the arc ends at 168. For 176+, I'm sure some of the nice providers on this thread can give ya some DDs ^w^


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 7, 2007)

i can't find 176 anywhere. i'm dloading the other chapters yet i still can't seem to find that one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2007)

AQS new releases 

[AQS]​_MSN​_c176-177-178.rar


----------



## bigv91 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuna could break through magic seals and barriers and what not right so it's a piece of cake. lol you would think she knew by now that she could do that


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> AQS new releases
> 
> [AQS]​_MSN​_c176-177-178.rar


At least AQS is not out of the picture yet. That's a relief. I just wish they can catch up again.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sad now that there is no chapter this week to look forward to >.< wah. Sounds like I'm gonna be having a rough week at school... -_-' sigh


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

nah i'm not reading it.. but i've heard good things about it.. can someone give me a link to a site that has loads of different manga scans?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 10, 2007)

Where can I get the lastest chapters scanalated?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 10, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> in this thread lulz



the face on that just made me lol XD + to you ^w~


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 11, 2007)

(jogemu) I used to get that. I figured out something (that worked for me) that if it said it was damaged when you tried to save it, then you would try again but instead open it and vis versa  I dont think it really matters all that much though...


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Sep 12, 2007)

im forced to read it online, because delrey are a bunch of cheap bastards who overprice the manga.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 12, 2007)

*cough* I buy them anyways -.-' I love the series too much... Oh! and I remember how we were talking about the negima timeline thing... and I'm not sure if you still want to know but Negi began teaching at teh start of the 3rd semester. and then I guess he taught them untill the end of the foruth and then the summer arc started right? thats what I think happened...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2007)

he started near the end of there 2nd year and is now in the 3rd year


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 12, 2007)

Right in book 1 when he introduces himself as their new English teacher for the 3rd semester. So out of 4 semesters, thats like 1/2 way... I'm wondering when they went from 2nd to 3rd year then and where is their summer break.. -.- Japanese stuff confuses me...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2007)

I think around may is when they start a new school year compared to use which is September


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 12, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Right in book 1 when he introduces himself as their new English teacher for the 3rd semester. So out of 4 semesters, thats like 1/2 way... I'm wondering when they went from 2nd to 3rd year then and where is their summer break.. -.- Japanese stuff confuses me...



Chisame's chapter is where they became 3rd year.

Negi came in Febuary so less than 2 months before the 2nd year finals.

The new school year starts in April after springbreak.

The October  date in Negi's diploma is when he graduated.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 12, 2007)

I presume that the true end of this series will show our girls graduating from high school.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2007)

with negi and asuna <3 LOL


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright, who doesn't think that Negi and Asuna aren't going to hook up..? It's kinda obvious that _something_ will happen betwen them. They just gotta T_T No hope for Honya. Soory


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 13, 2007)

yes, but still...asuna with a little kid? at least in love hina keitaro and naru had a two year difference ^.^0


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2007)

just wait 5 years and he will be old enough lol


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 13, 2007)

lol  who really cares TwT They should both ditch teh school and go off on an adventure XD yay! SCREW SCHOOL! RAWR


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not really buying the thought of Negi and Asuna getting together in the end. For most of the time, they're treat each other like siblings.


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 14, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm not really buying the thought of Negi and Asuna getting together in the end. For most of the time, they're treat each other like siblings.



hmm yes i agree with that


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmm I guess that is true but you can tell that they are kinda at that sibling stage where they do like each other deepdown but don't quite know it themselves x3 lol. ZOMG! I'm counting down till this upcoming Wednesday XD lol I'm so pathetic. More news I discovered... THE 16TH BOOK WONT BE COMING OUT TILL DECEMBER! RIP OFF! D< *I'm mad if ya didnt know* I wanna get it D: It's where Asuna fights with Mai and Takane (stip lol) XD who here loves Takane's character? It's halarious TwT muahahahaha


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 15, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> XD who here loves Takane's character? It's halarious TwT muahahahaha



oh yes, it is


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 15, 2007)

haha that face is so like you XD I need to finish the pactios >.> dang it....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 15, 2007)

Takane... I love her getting stripped... 

Sometimes I mistake her for Ayaka, really.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 15, 2007)

lol that belivable. they do look similar and they both hve similar personalities (other than Takane wants revge on Negi XD)


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 15, 2007)

Speaking of Takane, Mei and possibly Nutmeg, I have a feeling those girls would shown up in magic country.

Magic country is Takane's home turf. 

Imagine Anya's meeting Takane.

And we all know Takane is tsundere for Negi just like Anya.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 15, 2007)

I won't be surprised if Takane does show up in the magic country and get stripped AGAIN.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 16, 2007)

YAY FOR MAGIC STRIP SHOWS! XD jk jk


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 17, 2007)

hehehhe

i actually liked that part btw. but also just for the magicness with spells and stuff.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 18, 2007)

I've just started reading the manga.

Negi's alot different from his Negima!? counterpart.  Not quite as cool, pretty bratty at times, and seeing all the girls naked every 3rd chapter or so kind of bites.  He spends alot of time worrying and being picked on more so then in the anime.  He tries to help directly way too much.

At least as a start at any rate.

The whole incident with Chisame was unforgiveable.  I mean, once or twice, that's an accident.  Now he's just doing it on purpose, not to mention he outed her as a netidol.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 18, 2007)

Wesley just starting to read Negima?  I thought you already read them. ><

Negima animes are >_>

Negima manga is


----------



## Wesley (Sep 18, 2007)

Would someone please tell me what chapters prominently feature Chachamaru?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 18, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Would someone please tell me what chapters prominently feature Chachamaru?



vol. 2 - 17, 18, 20, 23-25
vol. 7 - 56, 57, 58 
vol. 8 - 63
vol. 9 - 75
vol. 14 - 121
vol. 16 - 149
vol. 17 - 154
vol. 18 - 160
vol. 19 - 175

Where's my cookie!? ><


----------



## Wesley (Sep 18, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> vol. 2 - 17, 18, 20, 23-25
> vol. 7 - 56, 57, 58
> vol. 8 - 63
> vol. 9 - 75
> ...



Better then I could haved asked for, thank you.

Ugh, I'm so tired of all the nudity...

This series is so charmless.  It's utterly disgusting.  I'm so pissed off.  Negima!? was fun, this is just trash.  I hate it.  I hope they never make a 'true to manga' anime adaptation.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2007)

^

There hasn't really been that much nudity since the Festival.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 18, 2007)

Go suck on a lemon Wesley *shuns the non-believer* T^T and poo on your shoe, too...

On another note, I've been working in Flash and I think I'm ok at it now... (*distant laughter*). I'm sure you're all familiar with the cloud song? Well, to attract more fans to teh series I'm gonna make a Negima song x3 hehe I know it's kinda lame that there are a bunch of remakes but I'll try not to make it like that. Also, if anyone has any ideas for the lyrics, do tell ^w^ thanks!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyle said:


> ^
> 
> There hasn't really been that much nudity since the Festival.



So basically what you're saying is that half the series is dedicated to badly drawn, underaged girls exposing themselves _repeatly _to an even younger boy?  Oh, I'm totally sold.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2007)

but you don't see nipples lol


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2007)

Wesley said:


> So basically what you're saying is that half the series is dedicated to badly drawn, underaged girls exposing themselves _repeatly _to an even younger boy?  Oh, I'm totally sold.



Actually, Negima has much more detail in it then Bleach, or Naruto.

And no, I'm not saying that. I actually don't read the story for the nudity (I actually don't like reading those kind of mangas) but I read it more for the magic and plot.

Although, the festival was utterly bad, the story is getting much more interesting again.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess it's good when everyone's not teasing the crap out of Negi or running around naked.  It's just I really, really hate it when they do and they do it soooooo much.  Not to mention the fact that I hate Konoka and she's like the 3rd most important character in the series.

If I could kill at least one character in every series, Konoka would be it in Negima.


----------



## ditaneous (Sep 18, 2007)

Why beat on Konoka?  Is it the bubbly air-head-ness?  If it is that, I'd have to agree with you, in most mangas, those characters annoy the hell out of me.  Konoka though, is much smarter than she leads on.  In fact, I'd say that she's more than likely #2, just behind Yue, in intelligence.  Not just because she ranks pretty high in school, but the way she handles some situations and the exact timing of her air-headed-ness makes me believe it's all an act (most of the time anyway).  If I had to pick a girl (within negi's immediate group) that I don't like, I'd have to say Nodoka.  Her character type has been done to death and she seems to be the only character, so far, that is one-dimensional and easily predictable.  If I had to pick someone outside the group, I'd pick Yuuna or Makie.  They are good enough characters, but they are seriously annoying me in the current arc.

As for the nakedness, Ken (the creator) did admit that there is a lot of "fan service" in this manga.  Considering the gender and age group of a lot of manga readers, nudity is not a shocker, block it out.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2007)

I hate Nodoka shes just one of those characters that just annoys me alot, though one character that I really like is Asuna since shes just one of those enjoyable ones and thats really never boring.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 18, 2007)

NEW CHAPTER GUYS:
Click on the link at my sig.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2007)

Its only the raw


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 18, 2007)

<3

Raw r still niice ><


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2007)

Not even like it's good fanservice anyway.


----------



## isanon (Sep 19, 2007)

how the hell did kaede escape from that golfball ??


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like she forced her way out or simply... Eastern-style magic ftw. ><


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 19, 2007)

*high pitched fan girl squeal* hehe ^w^ <3


----------



## isanon (Sep 19, 2007)

i just realised that the golfball moved on its own XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 19, 2007)

I just really need to say this.... ASUNA'S OUTFIT IS SO SEXY! XD I WANTS IT!!! Best cosplay ever x3 <3<3<3


----------



## zferolie (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, I haven't seen any negima in months... Lets see, I think 188 just came out right? Last I have is 169... I have alot to catch up. I hope there are batch files...


----------



## deathangelebz (Sep 21, 2007)

i like asunas outfit


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 21, 2007)

deathangelebz said:


> i like asunas outfit



YOSH! WE SHOULD MAKE A SEXY OUTFITS of NEGIMA INTERNATIONAL CLUB! (aka, SONIC XD haha jk jk). But really, these would be the coolest things ever to cosplay x3 hehe


----------



## BleachV7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay seriously, nudity isn't that big of a deal guys... It's just a naked body that has been drawn in, i think the nudity is funny half the time. I'm pretty sure none of us are masturbating to these images, and there's no explicit sex, so it's just meant to be funny or slightly seductive to gain fans... It doesn't really affect my opinion of the manga one way or another...

I agree, that's a great outfit and ninja magic kicks every kind of ass! Period


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually like the fanservice and plus its not like we see everything its kinda censored in a way


----------



## Nakor (Sep 22, 2007)

yea. its really just like an outline of a naked body.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Aside from the raw, nope.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 22, 2007)

THEY DONT HAVE FRIGGIN NIPPLES >.< That's censored enough for me XD lol. And I'm  girl anyways so i dont care T~T Hmmmmm I wonder if my Japanese teacher can translate it for me >~> She is native Japanese and speaks english too.... lol ^^'


----------



## DannyG (Sep 23, 2007)

ahhhhh that would be super sexy if u got it translated


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 23, 2007)

But if I can manage to learn Japanese soon then I can help be a translator XD Psh.... I've only had 2 Japanese classes so far. Be patient people ^w~


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome, major props and thanks to you Red. 

Have fun.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet. thanks for the scan red!


----------



## DannyG (Sep 23, 2007)

RedWolf your the greatest 



xxBakaAkki said:


> But if I can manage to learn Japanese soon then I can help be a translator XD Psh.... I've only had 2 Japanese classes so far. Be patient people ^w~



lol whenever u know enough japeness then I can be an editor =D I have photoshop and know how to use it


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 23, 2007)

I know that you need to be at like an 8th grade reading lvl in Japan to be able to understand the newspaper O_O Here you only need a 3rd grade reading lvl D: Blast that kanji. PS ZOMG! I translated page one! XD haha!

*reads page 1 scanned&transed* Wow O_O I was rightone the money with my cheap translating ^^' lol!


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 26, 2007)

can sum1 re-up ch187 in either RS, SS, or MU


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 26, 2007)

the dd isn't working D: please fix it so we can all read it >.<


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh 189 was good, or least seems interesting.  Wonder what's happening.  ><  Either way, Fate is seriously in a whole other league than them.  

He might be able to even beat Eva at this rate.  He didn't seem like he was scared or worried back then when they fought.  I'm sure hes probably prepared for Eva this time around.


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

Negima is awesome. Every episode makes me crack up so much.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol Negi saw Chachamaru nakie now x3 hehe and with her new body, she has boobs! XD yay boobs! (still not as big as mine, darn robot.) -w- dude they've got some friggin' huge boobs for 8th-9th graders oO dear lord... oAo lol, drink lots of milk! XD

^(that was my random chain of thoughts o~o )


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 27, 2007)

How old are the girls in negi's class?
About sixteen, seventeen right.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 27, 2007)

Shariyakugan said:


> How old are the girls in negi's class?
> About sixteen, seventeen right.


More like fourteen, fifteen.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 27, 2007)

Shariyakugan said:


> How old are the girls in negi's class?
> About sixteen, seventeen right.



Depends.  I think Kaede and Mana are older but hide their age.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder what happend there ;/ where is negi with chachamaru (what is this forrest) and what happend to the rest of the team ? 

Fate is probably some powerfull demon (most demons use petravication spells) that maybe 1000master know and kicked his ass so now he is kicking ass of his son ;] 

Cant wait for translation ^^


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 27, 2007)

lol if the year in the manga were the same as the year it is now 2007, then all of the girls would be 18-19 ^^' lol And that would make sence it Fate was a demon but he's so troublesome how no matter if you manage to hit him, he turns into water T_T  Lol and when i saw the island thing that Chacha and Negi were on I immediatly thought OMG! Digimon! XD (the first season they were sent to different islands...)


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

But why are they in the forrest ? and why they are alone without asuna,konoka and the rest ehh ;/ (did fate catch negi into another world or something ;/ ) 

Fate is mostly a powerfull demon becouse like fate said only negi could sens his presence (becouse of his blood ,and negis father was fighting demons for years ^^) and like I remember chapters 70 or 71 there was a fight between negi and the count (who was the demon from the past and attacked the village) and well be was powerfull there too ^^ negi bearly kicked his ass so now this is a even more powerfull demon  who could even defeat eva I think  (but well eva is imortal so maybe not ;] ) 

if anyone could find the chapter in translated version plss post here thx


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 27, 2007)

Major props. ^^

Hmm... I see now, it all makes sense, except for Chachamaru being naked. ><  Oh what am I saying?  This is Negima after all. ><  But damn that place is huge.  Better question is... where exactly is it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2007)

great thanks alot!!


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 27, 2007)

The link isn't working, pls post some more downloading sources


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2007)

good chapter. it seems like negi may mature alittle. realizing just what he was getting everyone involved in. he seems quite determined in rescueing everyone now, not even caring about himself.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 27, 2007)

Fate still hasn't shown anything to suggest he's more powerful than Eva-chan, but I could buy that he's around her level.


----------



## Jogemu (Sep 30, 2007)

euh why was chachachamaru naked in the water anywayz o.o


----------



## Nakor (Sep 30, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> euh why was chachachamaru naked in the water anywayz o.o



fan-service. only reason i can come up with.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Sep 30, 2007)

fireball said:


> fan-service. only reason i can come up with.



I love fanservice.

Also, we should all keep an eye out for the RAW this week.  I saw some cam pics that looked hawt.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 30, 2007)

oi oi x3 give Jogemu-kun some rep cause he drew his awsome avatar XD And who dereps him anyways T^T He's a nice person.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 1, 2007)

fireball said:


> fan-service. only reason i can come up with.



Ya got a really strong point there...how didnt i come up with that


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Oct 1, 2007)

We needed some more Chachamaru fanservice anyway.  No more dolljoints!!

Repped ya by the way, Jogemu.  It sucks to be in the red for no good reason.


----------



## coolx (Oct 2, 2007)

but i need setsuna fanservice more than anything...


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Setsuna fan service > all other Negima fan service.  Well maybe aside from pseudo-adult Eva.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 2, 2007)

Yaaaaa mechanics need love too 8P lulz

Hey btw i got a theory bout why the anime is so krinkled up. Maybe they wanted to do a normal fitting anime first, (yes i know, the normal anime isnt really 100% the same too...) but then halfway they realized the had no time or recoursed or money whatoever to follow the actually manga so they had to end it really quick (which could be that the anime is quite following in the beginning, but rushes at the end) and then got loads of whatsoevers back, and they found out that there are a lot of negima fans, and because they made asuna die they couldnt continue their original anime, so they started a second version, which is more fan-based.....
...cough :\ lol my chain of thougths


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe because they have lives....


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

spaZ said:


> maybe because they have lives....


Im sure they had that back when they spat out new scans every week too....


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2007)

that doesn't explain why they were really fast before but now have been slow for awhile. they woulda had lives when they were releasing chapters fast before.

unless maybe they only have one translator and he/she has been busy.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys shouldn't really complain. ><  

I'm just glad they haven't drop it yet.  At the least we have other people/anonymous doing them for speed/temporary releases.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

exactly there could be other reasons like they are back in school and stuff or they just lazy, its not like they have to scan there not getting paid so stfu


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> You guys shouldn't really complain. ><


Im not complaining, i just wondered if anyone knew why they release chapters at a much slower rate than before.



spaZ said:


> exactly there could be other reasons like they are back in school and stuff or they just lazy, its not like they have to scan there not getting paid so stfu


Learn to read you idiot, no one was bashing them, read above.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

You were complaining why they were being slow maybe you should remember what you post before calling me a idiot...


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

spaZ said:


> You were complaining why they were being slow maybe you should remember what you post before calling me a idiot...





> [AQS] is a bit slow nowadays, anyone knows the reson? They used to be much faster.


That's a question, not a complaint.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

Its the same thing as complaining just asking a question at the same time.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Its the same thing as complaining just asking a question at the same time.


Whatever strokes your shaft.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't worry AQS is going to send the next batch soon.

The team is pretty motivated now.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 3, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Don't worry AQS is going to send the next batch soon.
> 
> The team is pretty motivated now.



Thats good to hear


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuxx said:
			
		

> You guys shouldn't really complain. ><





spaZ said:


> exactly there could be other reasons like they are back in school and stuff or they just lazy, its not like they have to scan there not getting paid so stfu



um. that wasn't complaining. just wondering why they all of a sudden started releasing slow. you saying they have lives didn't really say anything since they had lives before when they were releasing fast. i was more commenting on your comment.

going back to school is likely the culprit.

just cause we were saying they were slow now doesn't mean we are ragging on them. there are other scan groups that take longer than aqs to do a scan. so its not a big deal, just bringing up something to discuss.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I was only commenting on how I see it.. well in my perspective anyways.  True it was more of a question than complaining but complaining is still complaining. >< No offense. ><

Either way, AQS don't like people complaining and asking. ><  A few have done so here before, and I'm sure they weren't "pleased" about it or something iirc.  They had a few "issues" with several things in the past iirc.



RedWolf said:


> Don't worry AQS is going to send the next batch soon.
> 
> The team is pretty motivated now.



And yes that's very nice to hear.  The new arc is awesome now. >< I bet that might one of the reasons for that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2007)

Screenshots from the live-action Negima series:

this


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Screenshots from the live-action Negima series:
> 
> this


I saw the trailer for that crap somewhere, goddamn fail.

*Edit*
Probably already posted, but i can't be arsed to go look

The trailer


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 3, 2007)

Kira, could you dish out SS links for that one? Thanks.

And another Negima adaptation is once again, a FUCKING BIG FAILURE. Even without the subs, anyone who is a fan of the series who've seen it would immediately turn the whole drama down.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 4, 2007)

but where is the NEW manga chapter? and live action looks BAD >: Like a harry potter rip off...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a chapter this week ?? If someone knows where can I find raw version of this chapter plssss post here 

on MH there is hmm scrypt of chapter 190 but no raw , well there was large amount of negi-chachamaru interreaction ^^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Kira.

Sorry if this is asking too much, but apparently I am missing chapters 186 and 187. Can you also dish out another SS link for those?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 4, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch188-189.rar


Fuxx yeah! Thnx


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2007)

190< seems like an interresting chapter, I can't wait for the translation


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 4, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSS! FINALLY SOME CHACHAMARU NEGI FANSERVICE! XD HAHAHAHAHHAA! (no I'm not a pervert >.> hehe)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 4, 2007)

Negima 187


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 4, 2007)

That behemoth dragon monster was awesome XD

Is he going to make a pactio with chacha now? o.o


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 4, 2007)

JOGEMU I LOVE THE SIGGY! XD HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Mhmm mhmm... I couldn't help it. ><


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 4, 2007)

YES! BEST FAN SERVICE SO FAR! XDDDDDD


----------



## Nathan (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Mhmm mhmm... I couldn't help it. ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, those pages were so funny. I support Negi x Chachamaru. I think Akatmatsu was foreshadowing a pactio as he keeps describing Chachamaru becoming more human-like.

Btw, what manga is that character from your first sig?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, RedWolf! 



			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, I don't believe AQS has released 186-187 just yet, but if you're fine with the other scans than someone else has already uploaded it.


Oh, I'm pretty much aware where AQS is at. Right now, I'm not taking their stuff anymore. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 5, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Mhmm mhmm... I couldn't help it. ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It looked like she got raped in the head or something XD


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 5, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Mhmm mhmm... I couldn't help it. ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If somebody had posted the translation for that page without the accompanying manga page, it would have sooo been completely taken the wrong way. Gotta love Ken Akamatsu and his fan service. XD


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Mhmm mhmm... I couldn't help it. ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Gave me a boner.


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Gave me a boner.


 The hell!?
lol 
but I have to admit that was the best fanservice in a long time


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 5, 2007)

"I made a sound" and "Going full speed in the wrong direction" sound kinda wrong actually XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh God. Can't believe the robot got raped...


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm robot-human sex
XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 6, 2007)

@Kira: RedWolf's links have been removed.  

Is it okay to still ask fo 186 and 187 on SS?


----------



## DannyG (Oct 6, 2007)

Why don't u just go to Manga Traders?
They have all the releases =P


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 6, 2007)

Negi threat level to Mankind is still .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> That list is quite old. Here's the updated version.
> 
> 
> They seriously need to add Makoto (School Days) to that list


Oh yes. Makoto should be on that list. He'll get a higher bounty too.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 8, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh yes. Makoto should be on that list. He'll get a higher bounty too.



"He's dead Jim."

All I want is a tall ship and star to steer her by... 

Lol Nice Boat

190 sig I wrote over.



Probably my most perverted one.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 8, 2007)

His head would probably worth a lot 

But yes, it's funny that Negi's "bounty" will get higher as he grows up.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 10, 2007)

full version 

Lol Chisame is at spirited, embarassed and Tsundere self.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 10, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> full version
> 
> Lol Chisame is at spirited, embarassed and Tsundere self.



lol PERVERT KRAKEN XD


----------



## isanon (Oct 10, 2007)

tentacle hentai


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA POOR POOR CHISAME! Dude, that thing stripped her faster than a monkey can peel a banana XD hahahahahah!!!


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Ken delivers again!  

Tks 4 links too.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 10, 2007)

YES! A CHISAME CHAPTER FINALLY! WOO HOO! PRAISE THE LORD FOR CHISAME FAN SERVICE! XD THE BEST CHARACTER EVER!


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Mou... I wanted to give out the raws... *sulks at the corner emo*

Upstaged in all forums where I give raws.

As for the chapter... Tsundere FTW!

Oh if this one is good enough the AQS team will be using this.

If not they'll use another HQ or MQ from thieir usual provider cjs3143.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry RedWolf

I wonder if all the reunion chapters are going to be fanservice ones?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 10, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> yo sorry I haven't been very active ^^' been caught up reading/watching Detective Conan (or Case Closed....)


_URAGIRIMONO!!!_ 



xxBakaAkki said:


> HAHAHAHA POOR POOR CHISAME! Dude, that thing stripped her faster than a monkey can peel a banana XD hahahahahah!!!


What the hell Akamatsu-sensei did to my Chisame?!


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 11, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> _URAGIRIMONO!!!_



Can't take that word seriously anymore without thinking tifa having big breasts.

Blame Sky Girls. lol


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 11, 2007)

I think something about having large boobs and being "that" was also mentioned in Azumanga Daioh...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 11, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Can't take that word seriously anymore without thinking tifa having big breasts.



How did you know! XD hahahahahah


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 11, 2007)

Lulz at obvious fanservice chapter, it was good though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

One of my top 5 favorite Negima chapters of all time  

I don't know why but I laughed hard when they showed the flashback of Chachamaru deciding to save Negi first before going for Chisame...I thing knew she'd hold that against her for long time xDD

Gotta love that monster that was trying to add insult to injury by disintegrating Chsiame's clothes and basically tasting her before trying to devour her


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2007)

that chapter was too obvious of fanservice for me to really like it.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm couple of serious chapters, then a fanservices chapter...  I'm holding out for high hopes of long serious to dark future chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

You can't go too long without fanservice in this series or the mangaka would spontaneously combust and die. Does anyone really want that?  

At least Chsiame being rescued first makes sense, giving that she was the closest to Negi and Chachamaru as they were being blasted away. I wonder whose the next closest person to our main group.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You can't go too long without fanservice in this series or the mangaka would spontaneously combust and die. Does anyone really want that?
> 
> At least Chsiame being rescued first makes sense, giving that she was the closest to Negi and Chachamaru as they were being blasted away. I wonder whose the next closest person to our main group.



No, Ken spontaneously combusting and dieing would make many fans unhappy.  Who could never overtake such marvelous work?  No one that's who. 

Chsiame = never a bad chapter.  I just want more of Eva though... x_x


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

Chisame still working on her website while in the middle of the jungle with no internet signal was just lovely. You have to love how she handles stressful situations by retreating in her own world xDD


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Chisame fiddling with her laptop/website reminds me of several explicit doujins...   *cough cosplay*  Uh oh, I've said to much.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL that was a pretty funny chapter though not much really happened.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the instructions she was left with "Town --> That Way"  
I'm guessing she won't be able to use her abilities until they find a place with electricity.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 11, 2007)

If there is even any in that world lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, the place they originally arrived in seemed pretty technologically advanced, so I think they'd have some form of technology even if it's infused with magic.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 12, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> How did you know! XD hahahahahah



didnt he mean the final fantasy character?


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 12, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> didnt he mean the final fantasy character?



Well for one thing we know xxBakaAkki is a girl and she said we could call her tifa for short.

As for the Breast joke. In anime and manga flat as an iron board girls have a complex that A cup girls should stick together. (Like Anya lol)

Also those who are revealed as big breasted are traitors to their cause.




By the way AQS has already made a release of 183.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 12, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Well for one thing we know xxBakaAkki is a girl and she said we could call her tifa for short.
> 
> As for the Breast joke. In anime and manga flat as an iron board girls have a complex that A cup girls should stick together. (Like Anya lol)
> 
> ...




ah ok. seems that "tifa" is always acompanied with big breasts XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 13, 2007)

> ah ok. seems that "tifa" is always acompanied with big breasts XD



Haha  Now if only my eyes were red me and Tifa could be sisters! XD hehehehe (my friends are flatties TwT )


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 14, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> RedWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Can't take that word seriously anymore without thinking tifa having big breasts.
> ...


WE NEED PROOF!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

i really liked this chapter for obvious reasons, did chisame always have those flying gophers around her?
-by the way i think its funny that she likes negi, because other than eva shes prolly the last person that i would have expected to fall for him
- personally want to see some more back story on asuna, its been hinted at a few times but nothing concrete

by the way i personally like the first negima season over the second one, and then the live action version of negima, has anyone seen the trailers, could you put anyless effort into making none of the characters look like anyone from the manga (did ken approve this because hes been slipping as of late in my opinon)


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 14, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> WE NEED PROOF!!



You just want to see stuff XDXDXD  lol jk jk


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 14, 2007)

Actually, I've been wanting to see Tifa in Chisame cosplay complete with glasses and a meido outfit. 

But of course, I was just kidding about seeing "stuff".


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 15, 2007)

I know this is annoying, but I humbly ask for SS DD links for that, 189 and 190.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 17, 2007)

Sigh... If I just didn't love yu guys...

AQS Negima 188-191


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 17, 2007)

Oi oi, is 192 out yet? been waiting :/ wah.....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 17, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Oi oi, is 192 out yet? been waiting :/ wah.....



No new chapter this week I'm afraid. Ken is on a break, 192 will be out next week.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Man I want to see more Evangeline in the manga....and Nagi too,I hope this arc we get to see more of the thousand master and have some stuff revealed.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 18, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Oi oi, is 192 out yet? been waiting :/ wah.....



Ken is on break again and last I heard he has a cold.

Worry not he has a young wife who cosplays for him as a nurse.


----------



## Jogemu (Oct 18, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Ken is on break again and last I heard he has a cold.
> 
> Worry not he has a young wife who cosplays for him as a nurse.



I, am cracking up again.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 18, 2007)

RedWolf said:
			
		

> Sigh... If I just didn't love yu guys...
> 
> AQS Negima 188-191


OMG. Thank you very much.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL XD yes a cosplaying wife... thats the best XD haha 

Yo, you think that they'll run into Asuna's old palace where she used to live? From what I remember it was in the forest somewhere.... :3 that'd be so cool!


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 18, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Ken is on break again and last I heard he has a cold.
> 
> Worry not he has a young wife who cosplays for him as a nurse.



Tch... lucky son of a __ *cough*  I mean that's good.  He'll surely get back up in no time!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 23, 2007)

heh, I wish i had enough munnez to get some cute cosplays >: wah


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 23, 2007)

For all your cosplay needs, age pills, and many out of this world "items", visit Maho.net!

^^


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Kira beats alot of people. 

Yeah, Kotaro is cool, someone needs to be Negi's "rival" after all. ^^ Bah, what happened to his swirling floating support thingy!?  Those were awesome.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Yeah, Kotaro is cool, someone needs to be Negi's "rival" after all. ^^ Bah, what happened to his swirling floating support thingy!?  Those were awesome.



They were there, on page 11. I'm assuming thats how Kotaro got to Negi and co.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, lol wow I really need sleep, I can't see clearly. ><

Aw, yes...now if only Negi can use levitation/fly? already like his old man ^^, w/o needing his broom.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 25, 2007)

ive read the first ten volumes of this, but could someone debrief me about  what a pactio card does and what its purpose is?


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 27, 2007)

A pactio card is the physical embodiment of the contract between a mage and his or her partner.

Using copy cards the partner can summon his/her magical artifact.

Cards can be used as telepathic communication devices and as a method instant transportation.

So far the type of cards we've seen are mistake patio cards, provisional pactio cards like those contracted with Negi and dead cards like Mana and Alberio Imma.

Dead cards look different because the mage, the source of magic is dead, thus artifacts associated with the card's owner is rendered inert.  

It is also possible to create multiple pactio cards contracting with several mages.

As far as we've seen with Alberio Imma it will only result in the repetition of the artifact.

As artifacts are a manefestation of the card owner's personality and abilities.

The mysterious permanent contract has not been seen yet in Negima.

Nor the ceremony covering it. It is unknown if permanent contract's pactio card looks different from provisional pactio cards. 

The only ceremony we know for now is Chamo's method of kisses and magic circles.

We do not know whether other's shown to have pactio cards like Mei Sakura (Kohai of Takane Goodman in middle school), Megumi Natsume (the third girl of Takane's group who an elementary), Misora and Cocone (Mage trainee sisters) have performed a kiss method.

As it would imply Yuri. Mei and Nutmeg being partners of Takane. Misora and Cocone being each others mage partners. (Misora stated she wont leave Cocone even after graduating middle school because Cocone is her master) 


Besides pactio cards there is another known form of contract.

Doll contracts of Chachazero and Chachamaru with Evangeline McDowell.

Evangeline gives magic to both of them in order to move.

As of yet we have not seen any card with both Chachazero or Chachamaru with Evangeline.

Only that Chachazero seems to have a sword artifact like Asuna's.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks, i forgot its functions.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Oct 28, 2007)

er.. is chapter 193 out yet? cant wait to read it ..


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that the raw or translated version? oO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Is that the raw or translated version? oO



It's an *AQS* scantlation 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Kotarou is just what the doctor ordered


----------



## RainydayZazie (Oct 29, 2007)

thx.. i din noe my chapter 192 was a japanese version

wanna wait 4 at least a few chapters to come out den oni read~


----------



## ThousandMaster (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wait for chapter 193 to be released XD


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 29, 2007)

Decent chpter, even though nothing happened except Negi's fever wearing off.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It's an *AQS* scantlation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ei from what anime is ur ava from


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 29, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> ei from what anime is ur ava from


It's from CLANNAD.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Has magic overload already happened in this manga or am I thinking of something else because I remember seeing something like that before.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2007)

yea i know the scene your talking about, i think it happened in the manga, negi basically went beserk, his magic seemed to be stronger but he had no control over his actions - kinda like inuyasha's demon mode


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2007)

huh? That never happened...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

yea it did happened, it was during a battle i forgot with who, someone really strong, negi got really angry or something and went into a crazy magic mode , i forgot who stopped him but they said not to do it again because he could control himself or the like, i forgot the ch. number , but it did happen i can assure you of that
it last only one ch. though


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 30, 2007)

u mean the demon he fought after the field trip?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

i think that might be it, all i remeber was they said you cant control yourself in that mode, dont do it again, and it hasnt been shown since, i actually thought that might happen in this ch.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2007)

That was just his anger taking control since he was extremely pissed off, it was still Negi and it was nothing like other things like Inuyasha and crap.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol.. juz finished watching de anime.. kinda cool expect the fact dat negi killed de last boss in like 30 seconds?

Wished it was longer.. the manga series is much much nicer lei..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

RainydayZazie said:


> Lol.. juz finished watching de anime.. kinda cool expect the fact dat negi killed de last boss in like 30 seconds?
> 
> Wished it was longer.. the manga series is much much nicer lei..



which one, negima or negima !?
i liked the former, disliked the latter


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 30, 2007)

RainydayZazie, i love your sig.

the negima anime not only had bad animation, it seemed like a kiddized version of the manga.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 30, 2007)

i wonder about this for a while but can anyone tell me where i can dl the ova for field trip arc


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> RainydayZazie, i love your sig.
> 
> the negima anime not only had bad animation, it seemed like a kiddized version of the manga.



 not to get into a debate about the anime here, but what, the first anime was closer to the manga then the second, have you seen love hina, they had pretty close animation styles and the characters in the first series look closer to the manga characters, maybe it was not as mature as the manga but oh well


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG...193 = awesome.  I see loli...two of them.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 30, 2007)

Page 11 of 193 just looks badass.


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah the anime could be drawn better


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2007)

Both animes was a failure, except when Asuka died and was cremated, i liked that.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Oct 31, 2007)

the first anime wasnt exactly a failure in my opinion 

the part where asuna dies is so sad i almost cried.. every1 was crying n stuff..

but when every1 got their own individual powers after the pactio, the fight was kinda cool


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2007)

which chapter is the "after party" of the whole school festival?

cause taht the last i read negima in ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure which exact chapter you are looking for. All I know is that the current arc started at 169.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2007)

well all i remember is that i finished reading the school festival arc, so gimme just that chapter number and i'll get the rest from #lurk


----------



## isanon (Nov 1, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> OMG...193 = awesome.  I see loli...two of them.


yeah question is why is chachamaru a loli since she is a robot and i supose they took age changing pills


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 1, 2007)

Muk said:


> well all i remember is that i finished reading the school festival arc, so gimme just that chapter number and i'll get the rest from #lurk



i got to be 163+ onwards since ch 162 is when chao leaves 163 is when they visit colonel


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 1, 2007)

isanon said:


> yeah question is why is chachamaru a loli since she is a robot and i supose they took age changing pills



Yep, seems like it.  It looks like they're all wanted?.   So a change of appearance for them all would be wise.

I like this arc, we get to see the magical world, and it looks fun.  Sort of reminds me of like a RPG theme. ><


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 1, 2007)

anyone got the zip file for 192? and is it translated yet? cause i can't use the AQS ones at the moment...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Than most likely its not scanned yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2007)

the thing that i dont get is why, it appears that there is like only one city on the entire continent, i know there are prolly others, but youd figure there would be several major cities the same level of the capital , but on the map its the only one they show


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 2, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> the thing that i dont get is why, it appears that there is like only one city on the entire continent, i know there are prolly others, but youd figure there would be several major cities the same level of the capital , but on the map its the only one they show




yeah its kinda weird cos i thought de magical country is pretty BIG..
will kinda be a bummer if its the only big city..


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 2, 2007)

I wonder.... you remember that Chachamaru senced 1 lone badge in the forest...? Well, maybe that was someone with a badge and 1-4 of the ones who didn't have them. I mean, really, how are they gonna find Yuna, Akira, Ako, and Makie otherwise? It'd only make sence if they were with someone else....


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 3, 2007)

sry but dis has nothin much to do with negima 
to redwolf:

what does ur sig represent? kinda looks like mana shooting somebody..

Did u draw that?


----------



## isanon (Nov 3, 2007)

^^read the red text


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 3, 2007)

sry for being so ignorant.. but i don really understand wat it means


----------



## BleachV7 (Nov 3, 2007)

So does anyone have a translation for ch. 293 yet? I got a raw like tuesday, but I haven't seen a translation...

Plus who knows hoe to put Youtube videos on your signature? I pushed the Youtube button and put the embed code in between them, but it didn't work... Any suggestions?


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 3, 2007)

BleachV7 said:


> So does anyone have a translation for ch. 293 yet? I got a raw like tuesday, but I haven't seen a translation...


Nope, everyone's still waiting.  At the rate AQS works, several chapters might come out before they get enough time.



BleachV7 said:


> Plus who knows hoe to put Youtube videos on your signature? I pushed the Youtube button and put the embed code in between them, but it didn't work... Any suggestions?



I don't know about that though, the board doesn't seem to do the same thing twice for me when I input it in various ways...  Try using just what's after the equal sign in the code I guess; it works more often for me when I do that.

Also... Hi, everyone!  This is my first post in this thread, I hope there's enough room for another Negima fan. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 4, 2007)

Well hello there, Clouds-Are-Nice! I never thought you were also into Negima. 

@BleachV7: I don't understand how you couldn't use the YouTube tags. It's as simple as this:


> [youtube*]<insert YouTube URL here>[/youtube*]


Of course, you need to remove both "*". 

Hope that helps.

And guys, let's do our best to make Negima next month's Manga of the Month.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 4, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Well hello there, Clouds-Are-Nice! I never thought you were also into Negima.



Hello Rugged. 
Yeah, I really got into it after the first few volumes.  A friend highly recommended it to me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, some of us got into this series because of recommendations. In my case, I've read Akamatsu's previous works so this series wasn't overlooked. Of course, the rest is history.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 4, 2007)

> Yeah, I really got into it after the first few volumes. A friend highly recommended it to me



i used to severly not like this series when i first heard of it, but when i reread the first volume, i started to like, and now im crazy about it! ( yes i have a plushie of setsuna!)


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 4, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i used to severly not like this series when i first heard of it, but when i reread the first volume, i started to like, and now im crazy about it!



When I heard about it I thought it was just all fanservice and didn't pay much attention to it either.  But when I gave it a chance, I really loved the characters and the plot was just so well thought out and funny. 




HyperKnuckles22 said:


> ( yes i have a plushie of setsuna!)


I wish I had a plushie of Setsuna too.


----------



## BleachV7 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yea, Rugged? I did that. You push the little Toutube button and it pops a <Youtube> etc... and puts your pointer right between them. I pasted the embed code between it and got a line of text instead of a video... It refuses to load my Afro Samurai AMV!!! RAAHHH, Dammit!


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch193.rar



Thanks. 

*reads*
Chiu-chan is so cute. XD




BleachV7 said:


> Yea, Rugged? I did that. You push the little Toutube button and it pops a <Youtube> etc... and puts your pointer right between them. I pasted the embed code between it and got a line of text instead of a video... It refuses to load my Afro Samurai AMV!!! RAAHHH, Dammit!



I'll try to help with what little I know...


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm using  Haruhi Version - Kumikyoku Niconico Douga for this...

1) This is the embed code:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-- <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpNBKFBkt4E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpNBKFBkt4E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

[Youtube]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpNBKFBkt4E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpNBKFBkt4E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YouTube]


>< Don't use it, it won't work.


2)This is with the URL:

*Spoiler*: __ 



--  Haruhi Version - Kumikyoku Niconico Douga

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpNBKFBkt4E[/YouTube]


This should work, but doesn't always for me...


3) This is with just the YouTube identification number:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-- GpNBKFBkt4E
[YouTube]GpNBKFBkt4E[/YouTube]


This works the best for me.




Hope that helps.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2007)

It was about time we saw some Teenage Negi and Kotaro


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, DD link for 193 please? 



			
				BleachV7 said:
			
		

> Yea, Rugged? I did that. You push the little Toutube button and it pops a <Youtube> etc... and puts your pointer right between them. *I pasted the embed code between it* and got a line of text instead of a video... It refuses to load my Afro Samurai AMV!!! RAAHHH, Dammit!


I said the URL, not the embed code. 

Anyway, just do what Clouds said. If it doesn't work, then it's beyond me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention that MU hates me (or I'm an idiot for not knowing how to get rid of the stupid download slot limitation). I only take any DD links from any file sharing site except for MU. Sorry.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2007)

Great chapter, an lul at the Godfather spoof.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 5, 2007)

> I wish I had a plushie of Setsuna too.




they just came out, i think. i bought it off of    

about a week ago.


----------



## BleachV7 (Nov 5, 2007)

Clouds, you're tip was absolutely perfect. The third one is what I went with, and it's there for the world to see. Now all that's left is for everyone to watch and enjoy the incredible Afro Samurai action. Warning: for mature viewers only. Period.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 5, 2007)

BleachV7 said:


> Clouds, you're tip was absolutely perfect. The third one is what I went with, and it's there for the world to see. Now all that's left is for everyone to watch and enjoy the incredible Afro Samurai action. Warning: for mature viewers only. Period.



Thanks, I'm glad it worked out. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you very much, Clouds. 

And...


			
				Clouds-Are-Nice said:
			
		

> Chiu-chan is so cute. XD


Quoted for f*cking truth! 

*raving from a Chisame fanboy*


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 5, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Thank you very much, Clouds.


You're welcome. 



dspr8_rugged said:


> And...
> 
> Quoted for f*cking truth!
> 
> *raving from a Chisame fanboy*


Chisame's definitely one of my favorite characters too.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> *reads*
> Chiu-chan is so cute. XD



 

Chisame <3

Milk tea...Kelp tea...Uji tea...Oh >< 

I got Del Rey's book for v1-10 recently.  I need grab the rest now. ^^  The translation is pretty nice, not bad.  I like the lil extra stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont like the cover up/frame up of negi in this new chapter
-are there still limitations on the age pills, can negi now stay in that body longer


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 6, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont like the cover up/frame up of negi in this new chapter
> -are there still limitations on the age pills, can negi now stay in that body longer



I don't know but I'm curious how age changing pills worked on a robot.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 6, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> I don't know but I'm curious how age changing pills worked on a robot.



It's magic, it dosn't have to make sense


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 6, 2007)

I know what your all thinking.  And the answer is, yes, please more indeed.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 6, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Hello Rugged.
> Yeah, I really got into it after the first few volumes.  A friend highly recommended it to me.



yeah im kinda like rugged.. read love hina n A.I love you.. both mangas were kinda nice except naru gets a bit irritating towards the end.. poor keitaro hadta chase her through the whole japan 

i still think negima is the best!! GAMBATEH TO MAKE DIS MANGA THE MANGA OF DE MONTH!!


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, Negima is awesome. 

I'm really looking forward to the next chapter, if Asakura's in the next chapter then Sayo is going to be there too, and Sayo is my favorite character.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah sayo is cute.. in the anime, her story was pretty sad..

i prefer asakura cos she reminds me of kitsune from love hina.. HAWT!!


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 6, 2007)

RainydayZazie said:


> yeah sayo is cute.. in the anime, her story was pretty sad..



Yeah, I cried when I saw that episode. 




RainydayZazie said:


> i prefer asakura cos she reminds me of kitsune from love hina.. HAWT!!


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Nov 6, 2007)

Just caught up on the last several chapters.  I love the direction Negima! is going in.  This magic world arc is off to an awesome start.  Chachmara wind-up chapter, Chisame tentacle monster chapter were beautiful.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> Just caught up on the last several chapters.  I love the direction Negima! is going in.  This magic world arc is off to an awesome start.  Chachmara wind-up chapter, Chisame tentacle monster chapter were beautiful.



It does have a different feel to it than any of the previous arc. 

That and Fate's lil scene was quite surprising, not that I didn't expect him to attack, but scattering them all across the world was and such wasn't expected.  What objective is he trying to accomplish is what I want to know.  Has to be more than just sabotaging Negi and the White Wing.

Fate's lil new group is really...interesting too. ><


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, it's been really unpredictable so far, I guess that's part of why it's such a fun read.  This arc looks like it's going to be really exciting also. 

I'm really looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 6, 2007)

What sucks is that I haven't gone past the 180s, yet I keep on collecting the chapters. Reading manga is something that I find hard to do recently.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 6, 2007)

> Chisame's definitely one of my favorite characters too.



thats funny, a good amount of fans ive met seem to dislike her, but i like her alot too.

too bad sayo hasnt had much screen time since she appeared a while back.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 6, 2007)

CHISAME IS GOD XD hahahah I think I'm gonna make Chisame FC buttons for my siggy x3 hehehe


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 6, 2007)

194 raw.

Aww...how sweet. ><


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 6, 2007)

is 194 for this week? oO that was fast XD


----------



## G-Man (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn!  Looks like an awesome chapter!  They'll get back Asakura (and Sayo!!!  ), Akira, Natsumi, and Ako all in one shot!  

Which I guess is good since they don't have magic weapons and super martial arts to protect themselves, but it's still a little disappointing that they got so many back so quickly (hopefully Negi will be forced to grant them pactios so they can protect themselves).

Seems we'll be getting lots of Natsumi, Akira, and Ako development this arc (I have a bit of a soft spot for Ako after her "You're the Main Character" chapter)!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2007)

its good they are getting characters back quickly otherwise this arc would be drawn out to long, im more interested in the development with the little kid (fate?)


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 8, 2007)

YEAH!! been waiting for 194.. Thx ichigo~ dat was fast.. din expect akamatsu to draw so fast..


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch194.rar
> 
> As usual you can fund the DDL link on their website:



Thank you very much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2007)

No prob. And all I have to say about this chapter is that Slavery's serious business. 

Real or magical world


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder what Asakura's suggestion was, it probably wasn't for Negi to dash in and KO the first person he saw. 

Also, Sayo's so cute~! XD


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice chapter, can't fuck with maid uniforms


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2007)

i wonder if negi is finally gonna come clean and say that there is no nagi (cousin), and that was just him, might as well, you already got explain magic


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2007)

nice 194 is out thanks for the link


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 12, 2007)

No Eva for an arc 

I wonder if they'll still try to continue on with Nagi or hightail it back Mahora (but the transporter got Fate'd so that's a tad difficult at the moment). Anyway, it looks like Istanbul is the place to look, not magic country, since Fate was originally from Istanbul as well.


----------



## isanon (Nov 13, 2007)

well i doubt that there are only one portal in the entire world, from the nagi flashback it would seem that the magic world is also divided in countries, and i doubt that only one country would have a portal


----------



## Berter (Nov 13, 2007)

Yay I am glad that there will be more of Akira now = )


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

tnx 4 d rawrs


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 14, 2007)

Negi looked pissed. I hope he stays in that adult form for a while longer. What was the time limit on that again?


----------



## NegimaDan (Nov 14, 2007)

looks like they're trying to repay the 1 million debt by entering a tournament
look at they're 1st opponent O.O its the guy from the tavern in chapter 193


----------



## isanon (Nov 14, 2007)

nah i think that they are only goinh to fight that guy to get the 1 million

i doubt that we get another tournament


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 14, 2007)

Even if they got another tourney it'd take about 5 minutes for them to blow through everyone.


----------



## Berter (Nov 14, 2007)

Ya if that Vargas guy is considered a high class mage then ya Negi and Kotarou will have no problems lol


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Ah, I love mana. She's seems to be the only one out of everyone else (excluding Eva) who is near a teacher's level... more or less even.  I hope they're paying her well. ^^

Yeah, I doubt it's another tournament.  Probably just some quick fights or new developments really.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't wait for a translation.  I wonder what Negi said to Ako?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok Kakashi, I've been super currious forever now. What the heck is your avatar and siggy from? XD It's so funny lol


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Thoughts on 195_ 



I wonder what Asakura's plan was... was it to beat them all up for money in a tournament?

Takamichi and Mana are here too XD.  I wish Eva could come also but that probably won't happen for a while at least...

Hopefully the tournament doesn't last too long, but at Negi's level there isn't much that can really challenge him much at this point so that's a definite possibility. 








xxBakaAkki said:


> Ok Kakashi, I've been super currious forever now. What the heck is your avatar and siggy from? XD It's so funny lol



I'll leave that to Kakashi to answer but I'll say that it's from one of the best new anime of the season.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 15, 2007)

I loved the face of that big guy when he saw Negi XD that was great stuff. hehe. and do you think Murukami (forgot her 1st name XD ) knows thats Kota-kun? Hehe Poor Chisame got her dress blown up. LITTLE KID PANTIES!~ GOOD FAN SERVICE THERE! XDDDD


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I loved the face of that big guy when he saw Negi XD that was great stuff. hehe. and do you think Murukami (forgot her 1st name XD ) knows thats Kota-kun? Hehe Poor Chisame got her dress blown up. LITTLE KID PANTIES!~ GOOD FAN SERVICE THERE! XDDDD



Natsumi probably won't recognize him unless they reveal themselves.  But he really does look like his younger self so maybe she will...  I'm really not sure.

Yep, not even lolis are immune to the power of Fan service.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 15, 2007)

Remember that Superman or He-man were also looking familiar in both "forms" so I don't think that they will find about Negi's or Kotaro's indentity on their own... but i can be mistaken of course  About Mana- dont forget, that Kaede is as strong as her, and yet she was beaten by Fate's comrade


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 15, 2007)

PPsycho said:


> Remember that Superman or He-man were also looking familiar in both "forms" so I don't think that they will find about Negi's or Kotaro's indentity on their own... but i can be mistaken of course  About Mana- dont forget, that Kaede is as strong as her, and yet she was beaten by Fate's comrade



Well they are "tied" for now.  No real winners yet, so I suppose it is right to say they are roughly even... for now.  Back during the tournament arc, Setsuna commented to that, even among the group, the only who would be able to stand up to Takamichi or have a chance at him would be Mana.  That group includes Kaede. ^^



Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thoughts on 195_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good question. ><

Eva is the final boss!  Final (optional) boss to maybe.  And we all know final optional boss are always the hardest and tend to be the more powerful one in the entire game. 

Probably... I'm hoping he'll run into someone though.  Chance at a new possible characters being introduced!?   Preferably someone who's strong. >< 







Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Natsumi probably won't recognize him unless they reveal themselves.  But he really does look like his younger self so maybe she will...  I'm really not sure.
> 
> Yep, not even lolis are immune to the power of Fan service.



Of course not.  Lolis = attraction for more fan service! ^^


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 15, 2007)

loli's are just begging for fanservice


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder why Fate's minions are so strong, if he had such powerful lvl.30~ish minions why did he settle for lvl.5~ish minions in the beginning.  Why even have minions when he's a lvl.70~ish character?  

Evangeline is like lvl.99 though, I'd hate to be the PC that goes against her...  It would be funny if it turned out that she really was the last boss though. 


Yeah, something powerful will need to show up or Negi will never catch up to Fate who's power-gaming so much.

I'm hoping the Flat Chest Alliance rejoin the party sometime soon, but the odds are more likely that Setsuna or Asuna will join up I think.






Tuxx said:


> Of course not.  Lolis = attraction for more fan service! ^^



Yeah, I guess that should've been obvious when Evangeline showed up.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





 We'll know soon enough. No... Eva is level 255!  Level 99 is so 2001.  

Fate was always stronger than Negi, and still is.  He might even have had a chance against Eva... seemingly.  Until she showed him, eternal loli vampire > some high level demon. ^^

My money is that Setsuna runs into her past That is, her tribe maybe or something like that.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Level 255!? She'd definitely be the secret Ex boss then. 

Eternal loli vampire > all I think, at least in Negima. ^^

Both Setsuna and Asuna have a mysterious past in the Magic World don't they?  
I wonder what will happen.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wonder if Asuna will run into anyone who recognises her... and I wonder where her castle is. It'd be cool if it was closeby. Maybe if she went there herself she'd remember her past  I'm also kinda hoping we get a chance to see who the big dude with a sword from the pic of Nagi and his group is. And does anyone think the boy by Nagi kinda looks like Fate? Oo just a thought cause that would make sence how he's so strong and knows a bit about Nagi....


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Asuna will run into anyone who recognises her... and I wonder where her castle is. It'd be cool if it was closeby. Maybe if she went there herself she'd remember her past  I'm also kinda hoping we get a chance to see who the big dude with a sword from the pic of Nagi and his group is. And does anyone think the boy by Nagi kinda looks like Fate? Oo just a thought cause that would make sence how he's so strong and knows a bit about Nagi....




*Spoiler*: _Fate_ 



Fate does bare a sort of similarity to him I think.  But if that's true then does that mean that he might know Asuna since she was with Nagi too at some point?  

But if they were both with Nagi during the war 20 years ago then that mean that Asuna is like 30 years old. 

There a lot of questions and I have a feeling that a lot is going to get explained in this arc.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont think asuna is 30 oO heh.... no way. The war wasn't 20 years ago was it? oO


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 15, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I dont think asuna is 30 oO heh.... no way. The war wasn't 20 years ago was it? oO



Yeah, it sounds weird now that I think of it.  

I heard that date from Wikipedia some time ago, but the Negima! wikipedia entry is know to have a few inaccuracies here and there.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, I found this and just had to post it cause it's so dumb XD hahaha almost to the point that it's utterly boring...
Negima Girl Chronicals- Episode 01-1


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 16, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I'm sorry, I found this and just had to post it cause it's so dumb XD hahaha almost to the point that it's utterly boring...
> Negima Girl Chronicals- Episode 01-1



*finishes part 2*

'ph33r th3 chu' 
Poor Sayo-chan though. 


*finishes part 3*

Legos?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol ^^' Whoever made that really has no life haha...


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 16, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Lol ^^' Whoever made that really has no life haha...



Yeah, judging from the last scene in them Legion of L33t and AQS made them together so that goes without saying. 


*Finishes part 4*

N-Team?


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 16, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Ah, I love mana. She's seems to be the only one out of everyone else (excluding Eva) who is near a teacher's level... more or less even.  I hope they're paying her well. ^^


Eh, I don't see Mana as being above Setsuna or Kaede.  Even when she had Chao's special bullets Kaede was still on even terms with her.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont like mana's unfriendly and seemingly undefeatable character very much.... :/ I dont know why but it's always characters like her that annoy me


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

^ You the man.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 16, 2007)

I'M A WOMAN (lol waste of postage XD )


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I'M A WOMAN (lol waste of postage XD )



Man or woman, The Man is The Man.  And you The Man.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 16, 2007)

Talk about getting out of topic... 

Not that interested in Mana though.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Talk about getting out of topic...
> 
> Not that interested in Mana though.



It was on topic.  It was agreement, an expression of gratitude + a correction, and then a humorous remark made about the irrevalance of the error.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 17, 2007)

hahahahah XD Wesley's funny too :3 nice word choice ^w^

ME WANTS TRANSLATED 195..... X3


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 18, 2007)

That's the forth case of mistaken gender I've seen this week. 

The Internet must have an odd sense of humor. =D
(I hate you Internet...!)


I wonder if anyone in the magic world is going to see a resemblance between Negi and Nagi, they sure do look a lot a like and Nagi is pretty famous. 

AQS is so slow. =_=


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh, I wonder where Asuna may be x3 hehe her and Setsuna's locations concern me TwT those 2 are fun characters....


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2007)

this


Enjoy 

Maybe slow, maybe not, but still I think they're doing a great job


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL...sucks that they can't rescue the girls outright, but entering a prize fight tournament sounds way more interesting


----------



## coolx (Nov 19, 2007)

then, wait for chapter 196...
i think RAW will be released soon...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i was hoping to see negi go all out , but oh well i guess thatll be saved for another time, i wonder if this tournament arc is going to be quick or a little drawn out


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

is 195 out already anybody got link?


----------



## coolx (Nov 19, 2007)

_rapidshare.com/files/70764812/MSN_ch195_AQS.rar

you mean this ??

_rapidshare.com/files/70764812/MSN_ch195_AQS.rar

you mean this ??


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, it was just posted right above our comments:



it wasn't working a while ago but thanks btw.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Nov 19, 2007)

Interesting chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So Negi is going to hide his identity from Ako. I wonder how long that's going to work...


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> Eh, I don't see Mana as being above Setsuna or Kaede.  Even when she had Chao's special bullets Kaede was still on even terms with her.



She seems even with Kaede.  Good point on Setsuna though.  And Setsuna going all out is probably the strongest out of the class...maybe.  But we don't exactly know that for sure yet. So who knows. We'll see soon enough from the looks of it.  


Ah yes, 195 is <3.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 19, 2007)

er.. is 196 out yet? lawl i havent been posting lately .. was on a holiday


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> She seems even with Kaede.  Good point on Setsuna though.  And Setsuna going all out is probably the strongest out of the class...maybe.  But we don't exactly know that for sure yet. So who knows. We'll see soon enough from the looks of it.
> 
> 
> Ah yes, 195 is <3.



wouldnt asuna be the strongest, at least potential wise - i mean look at the training arc with eva


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> wouldnt asuna be the strongest, at least potential wise - i mean look at the training arc with eva



Yes.  Iirc, Setsuna commented that she could become more powerful than her with the right training.  Magic cancel + kanka + super mysterious past (course that means she's special!  Or not ><).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

setsuna is prolly the most powerful if you take base stats, minus any negi bosts, or later training under eva


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Setsuna is probably the strongest right now.(minus Eva)  Then it would have to be Kaede and Mana.  Chachmara should be put up there with the top3 and then Asuna and Ku Fei being a level or two below.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone know if there will be a chapter this week ?? (raw)


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2007)

lol i didn't even notice 195 was out


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 23, 2007)

I heard there isn't gonna be a new chapter for a couple weeks...  wah. PS what do you think of my Pactio Card?  I made it. Kudos to Jogemu for drawing it!


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 23, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I heard there isn't gonna be a new chapter for a couple weeks...  wah.








xxBakaAkki said:


> PS what do you think of my Pactio Card?  I made it. Kudos to Jogemu for drawing it!
> 
> ​



I love it, it's really cute. 

What's your pactio artifact though?


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 23, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I heard there isn't gonna be a new chapter for a couple weeks...  wah. PS what do you think of my Pactio Card?  I made it. Kudos to Jogemu for drawing it!




OMG!! how did u do dat?? so freaking nice .. wat program did u use? adobe? i wanna make one too


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, that's basically Jogemu's caricature of you, Tifa. Now shows us what you REALLY look like.

And too bad Negima wasn't nominated as December's Manga of the Month.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 24, 2007)

> And too bad Negima wasn't nominated as December's Manga of the Month.



negima is one of the few shonen series that doesnt have a DBZ fanboy for a author, so thats probobly why.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, Akamatsu is not a DBZ-fanboy, but some of his fight sequences in Negima are DBZ-inspired.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 25, 2007)

While were talking about Dragon Ball I might as well bring up something I noticed in one of the chapters. 

Does anyone here look familiar I wonder?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2007)

^

OH SNAP!!! Good find.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 25, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> While were talking about Dragon Ball I might as well bring up something I noticed in one of the chapters.
> 
> Does anyone here look familiar I wonder?


Awsome find :amazed


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2007)

zomg goku lol


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 25, 2007)

spaZ said:


> zomg goku lol



And Piccolo, don't forget Piccolo.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 25, 2007)

haha Well, for my pactio, my artifact lets me mimic anyone else's artifacts that I have encountered. It's called, in english, "Mirror Sphere" XD harhar... my user title is Capy cat ... I think oO well, yeah XD I'm a copy cat pactio hehe ^w^ oh and I can change my appearance to that of the person I mimic but it only works for those who have a pactio.... yay -^u^-

I used Fireworks MX to make this and it took FOREVER.

YOU'LL NEVER SEE A REAL PIC OF ME MUAHAHAHHAHA (unless you can find my photobucket album... harhar... )


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 25, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> haha Well, for my pactio, my artifact lets me mimic anyone else's artifacts that I have encountered. It's called, in english, "Mirror Sphere" XD harhar... my user title is Capy cat ... I think oO well, yeah XD I'm a copy cat pactio hehe ^w^ oh and I can change my appearance to that of the person I mimic but it only works for those who have a pactio.... yay -^u^-
> 
> I used Fireworks MX to make this and it took FOREVER.


Useful pactio ability. ^^
And congratulations on reaching 300 posts and reaching your next NF rank. 



xxBakaAkki said:


> YOU'LL NEVER SEE A REAL PIC OF ME MUAHAHAHHAHA (unless you can find my photobucket album... harhar... )


You're better off not posting pictures of yourself on the Internet anyway, speaking from experience. =_=


And I'm glad everyone found my 'discovery' interesting, the last time I brought that up people just looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 26, 2007)

I honestly thought that I've seen everything in the manga (Love Hina people making cameos and what not), but I can't believe I missed that one you posted, Clouds.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 26, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> While were talking about Dragon Ball I might as well bring up something I noticed in one of the chapters.
> 
> Does anyone here look familiar I wonder?



The one behind Piccolo and Goku looks like Fat Buu, since he has the weird thing on his head.


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 26, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> While were talking about Dragon Ball I might as well bring up something I noticed in one of the chapters.
> 
> Does anyone here look familiar I wonder?



Nice find.

I actually think a fair amount of the people on that page will be cameos from characters in other series, however most are just from too obscure a series or in too low a qualiy to make out who they are. Too much effort seems to have gone in to some of the designs for them to just be random one off characters.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohh I didn't even notice picolo I just was looking at Goku lol.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 27, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> While were talking about Dragon Ball I might as well bring up something I noticed in one of the chapters.
> 
> Does anyone here look familiar I wonder?



ROFLMAO!! how did u get dat 1? 

Akira Toriyama muz haf run out of action ideas n decided to let goku find some by himself..


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL, that's quality! Goku, Piccolo and Majin Buu wandered in to the wrong Manga, hahaa!


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 27, 2007)

RainydayZazie said:


> ROFLMAO!! how did u get dat 1?
> 
> Akira Toriyama muz haf run out of action ideas n decided to let goku find some by himself..



Before I started reading I was told that there was a hidden Aya Shameimaru chibi (Touhou Project) in Negima.  So after that, whenever I saw a large crowd in Negima, I did a once over to see if there were any more hidden characters.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> [Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 196



Thanks. 


But it's weird how it sometimes seems like your everywhere at once though, how you seem to find everything before anyone... 


Edit:
*looks at raw*
Negi and Kotaru have new outfits. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> But it's weird how it sometimes seems like your everywhere at once though, how you seem to find everything before anyone...
> ...



New outfits are always a great reason to check out a raw 

And I tend to hang around certain sites like TokyoTosho and Manga helpers xDD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 27, 2007)

hehe You RULE Kira!!! you are our master provider XD PS. Your avatars and Siggys always crack me up XD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 28, 2007)

Man, I am loving Akamatsu more and more with each chapter. I'm really loving the Magical World so far, its good such a nice fantasy feel to it and so detailed. Plus his action drawing is actually getting better IMO, and it was top notch to begin with. The future of this manga is defiantly looking up


----------



## RainydayZazie (Nov 28, 2007)

W0ot!! 196 is out! Weeeee~ thx kira! do u camp at de website all day?


----------



## Jogemu (Nov 28, 2007)

HIII GUYS ive been back from away ^^

ok, kinda offtopic ^^; ill go read the chapters i missed lately

oh and Tifa, about my card, i made a new design which may be more clear without gaps in the lines and stuff.


----------



## Stark_Darko (Nov 28, 2007)

I love this serie! and Love Hina/A.I love you too But I only have up to volum 9 of negima,,,,dunno how far it's come now though...


----------



## Berter (Nov 28, 2007)

Um lets see, not sure the latest volume thats come out in America but I have up to volume 14 and it shouldnt be much higher then that so maybe volume 15 might be out. This is just a guess but I think in terms of the most recent chapters I think the volumes are already in the early 20's. Just my thought on the matter =P.


----------



## Jogemu (Nov 29, 2007)

*reads last panels of Raw 196*

isnt that a bit too skimpy for a reporter? XD


----------



## Berter (Nov 29, 2007)

Jogemu can you read Japanese? O_O I wish I could read Japanese. It would make life so much easier =P


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 29, 2007)

jogemu! ok ummm if you havent already, you think you could send me the pic via email? (btw, I already started linearting it -_-' sigh...)

@Berter- Jogemu is Dutch silly  I dont think he can speak Japanese... can you, Gemu-kun? I know you know Latan.....  forgot what else....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 29, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Man, I am loving Akamatsu more and more with each chapter. I'm really loving the Magical World so far, its good such a nice fantasy feel to it and so detailed. Plus his action drawing is actually getting better IMO, and it was top notch to begin with. The future of this manga is defiantly looking up


I FINALLY FUCKING CAUGHT UP! 

Holy crap, I can't believe that the current arc is this good. Heck, it's way better than any of the previous arcs in a lot of aspects. I so agree with you Scorpio. Months of not reading the manga sure was all worth it when I marathoned the whole thing. Now, I can't wait for the next one. 

And I so loved 191. It's obvious, although I can't forgive that monster for what it did to my Chiu-chan. 

It's about time I get this avy-sig combo working. I hope the peeps at AQS won't mind me using it.


----------



## Berter (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah ok hehe. Ya I know AQS seems to take forever to translate. I mean I love them for doing it and they do an awsome job but still it takes them like 5 days lol. 

You know 5 languages thats awsome. I only know english hehe, I took 5 years of German and I have already forgot most of it lol. I took japenese in elementary school for a few months then stopped T_T. I wish I would have kept going not that I would have retained any of it like my German since I didnt start watching subbed anime till high school.


----------



## Jogemu (Nov 30, 2007)

Berter said:


> Ah ok hehe. Ya I know AQS seems to take forever to translate. I mean I love them for doing it and they do an awsome job but still it takes them like 5 days lol.
> 
> You know 5 languages thats awsome. I only know english hehe, I took 5 years of German and I have already forgot most of it lol. I took japenese in elementary school for a few months then stopped T_T. I wish I would have kept going not that I would have retained any of it like my German since I didnt start watching subbed anime till high school.



I wish i could take Japanese at all T_T im probably going to study it later since i wanna leave Holland a live in Japan XD lawl


----------



## spaZ (Nov 30, 2007)

This manga has a lot of talking so thats why it takes forever to translate.


----------



## Berter (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it does have a lot of talking but during the time that AQS was taking a break 176-190ish, the people who were translating it were putting it out 1-2 days after the RAW come out. The quality wasnt as good but it was still sweet that it came out that fast. I am not to picky on quality as long as its not really really bad lol.



> Origanally posted by *Jogemu*
> I wish i could take Japanese at all T_T im probably going to study it later since i wanna leave Holland a live in Japan XD lawl



Ya I wanted to take a Japanese course at College but they dont have any at the University I am attending T_T. 

I also wouldnt mind going to Japan someday, not to live there but just to see. My cousin is going over Spring break next year. He is so lucky lol.


----------



## Berter (Nov 30, 2007)

Where you live in Holland is probably more interesting then where I live in Michigan lol. I live in the biggest city in the UP which is still only a population of like 23k lol. But I agree Japan would be a cool place to live = ).


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 1, 2007)

Berter said:


> Where you live in Holland is probably more interesting then where I live in Michigan lol. I live in the biggest city in the UP which is still only a population of like 23k lol. But I agree Japan would be a cool place to live = ).



-OFFTOPIC- Lol, I live in a teeny tiny city which existed since the middle ages, lawl. 

keh, what ontopic things should I say now


----------



## Berter (Dec 1, 2007)

Hehe at least your town has history =P. Well I'll try to be on topic now lol. I think Akira and the others should make a pactio with Negi soon = ). I really like Akira but she hasnt really done much in the story yet T_T. I'm just glad there will be more of her now = ).


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 2, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> I wish i could take Japanese at all T_T im probably going to study it later since i wanna leave Holland a live in Japan XD lawl



I think Japanese is kinda easy... I know almost all the "basic" Hiragana letters now and I'm gonna learn the others in a bit... I need to study hard for our final coming up.  We made Rice Balls (onigiri) today in Jap school and had miso soup which was gross cause it had these little mushroom clusters in it that were chewy and felt like snot X__X 

As much as I love Japan, I don't think I'd like to live there because it's such a fast paced culture and it's really crowded and the public bathrooms are little pots on the ground x_x guh.... If I go there next summer, my bladder is gonna burst XD haha....


PS if you wanna move somewhere, come to California XD we rule! hehe...


----------



## Berter (Dec 2, 2007)

I really suck at foreign languages, I have just never been good at them lol. 

Mushroom clusters in Miso Soup whats up with that. I have never had miso soup with mushrooms in it, and I wouldnt want to either lol. 

I wouldnt want to live in California. I go there at least twice a year usually to visit my uncle. Well let me rephrase that. I wouldnt want to live in LA. Irvine and Orange County are ok I guess. I used to have to go to LA alot but since my uncle moved to Irvine I like it better. Since I havent been to most of California I guess I shouldnt say all of it. So ya I guess living in California wouldnt be bad just not LA =P. And if you live in LA no offense. I dont mean to be dissing LA its just I dont really like it there.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 2, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I think Japanese is kinda easy... I know almost all the "basic" Hiragana letters now and I'm gonna learn the others in a bit... I need to study hard for our final coming up.  We made Rice Balls (onigiri) today in Jap school and had miso soup which was gross cause it had these little mushroom clusters in it that were chewy and felt like snot X__X
> 
> As much as I love Japan, I don't think I'd like to live there because it's such a fast paced culture and it's really crowded and the public bathrooms are little pots on the ground x_x guh.... If I go there next summer, my bladder is gonna burst XD haha....
> 
> ...



well, in the roman age, the public bathroom was a row with holes in it, without any walls between them or whatever, and afterwads you had to lean yer butt with something that looked like a toilet brush, so, how bad can it be? XD

Okaaay...HUURAH FER NO ATTENTION TO MY LITTLE MONNICKENDAM! 

either california or japan it is, then


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 2, 2007)

> well, in the roman age, the public bathroom was a row with holes in it, without any walls between them or whatever, and afterwads you had to lean yer butt with something that looked like a toilet brush, so, how bad can it be? XD
> 
> Okaaay...HUURAH FER NO ATTENTION TO MY LITTLE MONNICKENDAM!
> 
> either california or japan it is, then



lol ^^' hmmm well, make that Northern California *cough* Folsom *cough* XD the closer the better! haha 

*looks at toilet* thank God for modern day technologies XD


@Berter- Yeah, I've never been to LA but from what I know about it, it's not my type o' place ^^' heh... I live in a fair sized area but we're getting a mall built RIGHT BY MY HOUSE! yay!!!!!!!! xD It'll be up in a couple years but yay none the less X3 maybe i can get a job somewhere in there..... it also means easier shopping for me XD cause Rosevill is like 30 minutes away.... >.>


.... didn't mean to be off topic like that ^^'


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 2, 2007)

lol malaysia is better! best food in the world! 

we haf 2 types of toilets summore.. beat dat!

is 197 out yet? (sry 4 de abrupt topic change)


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 3, 2007)

Visit Poland, and you will all start to love your country 

About the topic- I wonder when AQS will translate the newest chapter


----------



## coolx (Dec 3, 2007)

nope...
maybe aquastar is still in break


----------



## coolx (Dec 3, 2007)

there it is

Chapter 196
or check aquastar main site


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 3, 2007)

They came, they saw, they kicked ass. I think that sums it up.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice thanks for the link


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 3, 2007)

*sees person in hood in crowd* YAY! WE HAVE ANOTHER MYSTERY PERSON!  XD Can't wait to see who it is  Wonder if it's one of Negi's students or one of Nagi's friends.... X3 can't wait to find out


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually I think It's that slave master, he was showed when Ako and others entered the city, he was hooded just like that one


----------



## coolx (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, who's this hooded one ??



I think he/she is one of negi's student....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 4, 2007)

Why am I not surprised that Negi and Kotarou owned the competition?  

Honestly, I hope that this tournament doesn't drag on too much. And Negi using his father's name will most likely get him into more trouble.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 4, 2007)

I doubt this tournament will last very long at all, maybe a few more at most. Probably only 1 serious fight this tournament, maybe even introducing a new character.


----------



## coolx (Dec 4, 2007)

ha...ha...
negi brings trouble again...


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 4, 2007)

Couldnt he think of a random name? o.o even I can do that.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Dec 4, 2007)

Negi should have used colonel sanders.


----------



## coolx (Dec 4, 2007)

no, he didnt just say random name..
he wanna get information too about his father in magic world, so that's why he used his father's name to increase that chance


----------



## Berter (Dec 4, 2007)

That and he wanted to fight with strong opponents for training, and about the hooded person I dont think its one of Negi's students. Not really likely that it would be Makie or Yuna and the others have the badge to identify them unless they lost theirs like Asakura did lol. My first thought was that it was one of Nagi's friends or the slave guy from before.

One more thing, coolx about your avatar is that supposed to be the little sister from Utawareramono? If not then what is it from cause its really funny ^_^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 4, 2007)

Let's see...

If that hooded person is part of Nagi's crew, then I can see him fighting with Negi soon in the tournament. Heck, that person would probably train him AGAIN.


----------



## Berter (Dec 4, 2007)

Well if it is then its a good thing isnt it? I mean at least he is a little closer to finding his father if that is one of Nagi's friends. Negi owns already but he needs more training to beat Fate, so I wouldnt be surprised if he does get trained, although I am not sure how its going to fit in with the we have to find the rest of the group before summer break is over lol. And besides dont tell me you wouldnt want to see Negi go up against another one of Nagi's friends =P


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 5, 2007)

requested

It's on the page that Kira was talking about; SS, RS and MU links are here.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG THAT DUDE! HE HAS TO BE THAT BIG GUY FROM THE PICTURE! YAYYYYY!!! XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2007)

lawl...pretty cool how Negi revealed his real name. I hope his 3 part plan really do pay off dividends.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe well, it looks like all the nonmagical people who came have a job somewhere serving people ^^' heh.... sucks for them... but at least it lookes like Makie and Yuna are in a nicer area...


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 6, 2007)

Easy Share Link

OMG Take a look at this!! xD Audio version of 196 made by AQS


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 6, 2007)

PPsycho said:


> Easy Share Link
> 
> OMG Take a look at this!! xD Audio version of 196 made by AQS




*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 



:amazed



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Tread cautiously, the "epic" may be to great for the well average and unadjusted!  Heh, someone plays Melty Blood. ^^


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 6, 2007)

I want to kill that white hair kid so badly, who does he think he is, so full of himself, and enjoy torturing people, I would go maniac training and kill that kid, anyways, hmmm btw any news on there being a 2nd season of the anime of this manga?

EDIT: The person who asked about coolx's sig, it's from the anime "nagasarete airantou" it's hilarious, the anime is 26 eps, although, as rumoured there might be a 2nd season, and the manga is still ongoing.

EDIT: Damn tired now... Spent 11 hours catching all 197 chapters, and only halfway through the anime.... Anime certainly a bit rushed IMO, hope they make a 2nd season.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2007)

i wouldnt mind if the tournmant lasted a few more chapters, i actually tournament arcs
id also like more of the anime - but i prefer the first series not the second


----------



## coolx (Dec 6, 2007)

Berter said:


> That and he wanted to fight with strong opponents for training, and about the hooded person I dont think its one of Negi's students. Not really likely that it would be Makie or Yuna and the others have the badge to identify them unless they lost theirs like Asakura did lol. My first thought was that it was one of Nagi's friends or the slave guy from before.
> 
> One more thing, coolx about your avatar is that supposed to be the little sister from Utawareramono? If not then what is it from cause its really funny ^_^


nope, just like iamthebest22 said, she's machi-nee from NA..

i hope aquastar can released chapter  197 faster...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lost my temper a bit there, but it's just that I hate people like that kid who tore other people's dream up, saying it's training or life, no it's like, it's people like them that ruin dreams, and turn people into monsters because of desperaty. Another reason I guess was because, sigh, I always fall for the first couple, so in this case, hate to see Asuna and Negima separated again ( i have a bet that the author made her the furthest away from Negima too).


----------



## isanon (Dec 6, 2007)

PPsycho said:


> Easy Share Link
> 
> OMG Take a look at this!! xD Audio version of 196 made by AQS


that .... was just HORRIBLE !!!


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 6, 2007)

listened to it, and this is all i hafta say: Make that audio again and I'll lose interest in Mahou Sensei!!!!!! Don't make one again please!!!!!!! xD


----------



## spaZ (Dec 6, 2007)

Is 197 out yet?


----------



## Berter (Dec 6, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:


> I want to kill that white hair kid so badly, who does he think he is, so full of himself, and enjoy torturing people, I would go maniac training and kill that kid, anyways, hmmm btw any news on there being a 2nd season of the anime of this manga?
> 
> EDIT: The person who asked about coolx's sig, it's from the anime "nagasarete airantou" it's hilarious, the anime is 26 eps, although, as rumoured there might be a 2nd season, and the manga is still ongoing.
> 
> EDIT: Damn tired now... Spent 11 hours catching all 197 chapters, and only halfway through the anime.... Anime certainly a bit rushed IMO, hope they make a 2nd season.



Cool thanks or telling me the Anime from the Avatar. I would have quoted coolx too but I only know how to quote one thing at a time. I'll have to take a look at that anime. 

Your lucky I like the huge 10 hour manga sessions on trying to catch up on manga. I had to do one recently for D.Gray-man from volume like 7 to the latest chapter lol. I like to be able to keep going instead of waiting a week for a chapter. It goes slow but at this point I cant just not read the chapters. I dont have that kind of willpower lol, and about the Negima Anime are you talking about the first where it kinda followed the story up to the last like 6 episodes? Oh wait your only halfway through the anime so you dont know yet lol. Lets just say it will be very hard to keep following the manga after the end of the anime. They would have to start all over or just make a new season saying its instead of the last however many episodes lol. Cant remember where I heard it but they had origanally planned on making it like a Naruto/Bleach thing where it followed the manga but then at the last minute decided to stop it at 26 episodes so they had to make their own ending which worked out ok IMO although I think it would have been better to follow the manga.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 6, 2007)

they really should have just followed the manga, I finished it, not quite amused, but not bad for a rushed ending, bad yeah they really should have followed the manga, I wanna see either Negima x Asuna or Negima x Nodoka!!!!! T_T


----------



## Berter (Dec 6, 2007)

It would have been sweet if it was like a 100+ anime which it would have to be at this point lol. They did make another one though called Negima!? can never remember if its !? or ?! . It's really random and really funny = ). Only up to episode 19 though and no one is subbing it now to the best of my knowledge. 

About Negi falling in love with any of the girls I dont think we will be seeing anything like that for many many more chapters lol. I am actually not a big fan of Negi x Nodoka, I am also not a big Negi x Chiu fan. I know I'll get chewed out for that last one lol. I have nothing against Nodoka or Chiu but well I suck at making decisions so in the end I dont have like one or two combos lol. I think that so many of the girls would be cool if they got together with Negi lol.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 6, 2007)

heh.. i would prefer if he marries on the girls.. 

but isnt it kinda weird? the age difference is so much.. how could they get together? its like 5 years diff.. but the couple i would moz like is negi x chisame ..

GO CHIU!!


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 6, 2007)

you guys will probably kill me, but who's Chiu? Anyways, I'm still fumiing over the fact that they decided to not continue following the manga, but about the manga, I really don't want to see the trainings that much, I just hope that they get Negi trained by that big guy, save the girls out, and then just go find the others!!!!! If this takes more than 10 chapters, imma kill someone... I want the negi x Asuna or negi x Nodoka !!!!!! GAAAAAA! *fires anger at white haired kid*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 6, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:
			
		

> you guys will probably kill me, but who's Chiu?


*kills iamthebest22*

Mahora Academy Class 3-A, Seat #25: Chisame Hasegawa - My waifu.

She goes by the nickname Chiu when she does her netidol thing.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah I just watched the anime, up to ep 11, where it's Chiu part lol, and finished the english version of the manga, NO NO NO She has two personalities, that's the worst a man can get!!!!!!!!! (then again maybe i am jealous of her hacking skills *makes scary Konata face*) I still think the author will go for either Negima x Asuna or Negima x Nodoka.

EDIT: I reread the manga again, and in detail, and noticed this, this is Chiu's conversation with Negima when they first get transported by that bastard kid:
"We won't be able to make it back to the school in 15 days now" so if the author wants to get it done in 15 days, he has to speed things up, which possible means things should get finished within 20 CH (5 months basically -.-). Also I noticed:

more and more scenes of Negima worred about Asuna more, a possible hint.....?

However, what I'm worried is that, before incidents are always short, but now all of a sudden this incident, I really don't want him to spend too much time on the training and finding them, so let's hope a miracle happens. (like maybe the the people who transported them here managed to reverse the magic effects.)


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

I know it's double post sorry, but I personally believe that with all that going about the issue now on this manga (the lost people that is) I'll post this up:

Okay so as we all know by now, they have been separated, and started to find each other. Now, just so we won't confuse each other later on by trying to figure out who has been found, I used a image from the manga (quite helpful too) and for those that we know have been found, I put a blue square either above their heads or on their face xD. However, if you remember well enough, it seems that the girl with freckles isn't in it, if it is (and I would smack myself so hard if I did miss her) then point it out which one it is. Thank you



As more people get found, I will update it on my later posts, but this is all. Also again, I like to say, based on all the manga I've seen by him, I highly doubt that he will go long for the search of the partners.


----------



## Berter (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok first I want to tackle the issue of the age difference. 5 years isnt all that much in the long run. My dad is nine years older then my mom and I have friends whose parents are also 9-10 years apart. So five years isnt a big deal, well later on. At the age they are it is just because he is 10-11 and they are 15-16. But when they get older the difference in ages wont be that big. 

Hehe ok next one. iamthebest22 sorry to say but natsumi (freckles girl) is in that picture lol. She is the one with the cloak and hood on standing by herself in the bottom left, with no name under her. I think it was either that chapter or the one after that they showed that she followed them into the magic country. So ya thats her lol. Dont hit yourself to hard =P.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

*hits my head on wall* owwwww xD Okay thanks. Here's the update version:



Btw Berter, I think they meant the opposite, because alotta people still can't accept a younger guy marrying an older woman, but I don't disagree with that because I once dated a girl 4 years older than me. but yeah many people can't accept that.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 7, 2007)

Once Negi hits like 15 him and Asuka should hook up haha.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

Eh do you mean Asuna? who's Asuka (sorry but I only remember characters based on their first names, never bothered with last names xD)


----------



## coolx (Dec 7, 2007)

ha..ha..she's not asuka....
her name is asuna...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm I don't know about this, but as we know, the anime didn't "follow" the manga after ep 20 or so, but the fact that the anime showed that about the treaty and at the end *snickers* Asuna and Negi together, maybe that is what will happen at the end of the manga too? I know I know he might change stuff, but I think all the anime did was skipped all the stuff that happened in between, as you can see Negi already saw his father, but i could be wrong though, you never know, but that's whawt I think. Besides it was pretty clear that Negi and Asuna fits the best... From the beginning...


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 7, 2007)

I do not agree, Asuna and Negi have more like 'brother and sister' relationship, so if any of them have some chance, then it's Nodoka imo


----------



## spaZ (Dec 7, 2007)

shut up i haven't looked at her name for a while and i like watch 30 other series and crap right now so its hard to keep track of names lol

I hate Nodoka I hope she dies, she better not get with Negi or I will hate this series forever.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh come on , she's not that bad, in fact I find her cute *hehe* xD really though, I do hope that she is able to make up her mind quicker.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 7, 2007)

Double post again but meh xD,
Update, after reading Chinese version of the manga, here's what I got of the characters! Like I said, he won't take that long, because, that's him, and if you haven't read the 197 RAW, don't read the spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 in Ch 197, he forwards to "one week later" and after 14 battles already, also, two of the girls find him, because they are slaves  that's in general, I'll see what I can understand from the RAW 




anyways, here's the updated pic:


Well all the non-magical users have been found, time for the magic users (I'm predicting that this will take 6 Chapters at most)


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2007)

This manga need some Ku and Kaede.


----------



## Berter (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok just a quick thing on the girls older then guys thing. I meant it either way but your probably right. I guess I dont really see a problem because a friend of mine's mom is 10 years older then her dad. so pretty much the opposite of my parents lol. 

spaZ that was just mean to say about Nodoka. I am not a big Negi x Nodoka fan either but I wouldnt go that far. Certain things I dont like about her but all in all I like her. Not as much as a lot of the other girls but still lol. 

I would make a guess with you about how long it would take him to get to everyone but I cant even begin to guess lol. I am not very decisive which doesnt help lol. But I hope they meet up with Makie and Yuna soon = )


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm not very sure about it being 6 chapters at most, Ken Akamatsu might want to drag this arc longer so that he can make time to think about the next arc, see how long he dragged the school festival arc, if he does this chapter too quick the girls might have to graduate soon...
Besides... theres a whole magic world out there to explore.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

Its not mean when its a fictional character and plus its my opinion I hate her out of all of the girls the most since she should not even be close to Negi.


----------



## Berter (Dec 8, 2007)

*sigh*, I still think it is but whatever. Your right its your opinion. 

About how long the chapters will go for, I dont think they will be able to go back without at least facing Fate one more time and finding out what he is planning.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 8, 2007)

From the start, it is in some ways that it's MOST likely (not always true) that negi will be with Asuna, because you know how they say most Mages marry their partners nowdays. Especially also in current Manga chapters, I know I mentioned this before, but Asuna and Negi just seems to be more closer. yeah it's pretty obvious that he has to face Fate again, but if you look at my updated page, all the strangers have been found, which leaves only 8 more people, so it shouldn't take long, because don't forget, the others might also have found each other for a while.


----------



## Berter (Dec 9, 2007)

I think your right about it being Asuna x Negi. Always had a feeling it would be but who knows he might change it on us lol.

I suppose your right about the others finding each other. But I would be disappointed if Mana and Takamichi came all that way for only the fight with Fate. It's really hard to talk about future chapters when I havent even looked at the RAW T_T.


----------



## isanon (Dec 10, 2007)

negis decendant(for got her name) looked like setsuna with her hair loose


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 10, 2007)

isanon said:


> negis decendant(for got her name) looked like setsuna with her hair loose



Ok, so Negi x Setsuna = Chao?


----------



## Berter (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow your right never even thought of that lol. But I dont mind since I am a Setsuna x Negi fan =P.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 10, 2007)

Setsuna's fine with me too, the reason I keep saying Negi and Asuna is because of one incident:
-Right after they defeat Choa, and she's about to go back to her time, she shows the family book (lawl xD) Now this is where it gets interesting, because of ALL the girls there, only Asuna actually WANTED to destroy the book, why is that? Based on the reactions she gave in the manga, does it mean that she knows already? Or just because she actually REALLY wanted to destroy the book. I'm still debating over that with my friends who watch that, but yeah, if it's the first point, then well I'm pretty sure tat it's gonna be Negi x Asuna. If not, than *hehe* things could get interesting... xD


----------



## Berter (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont find it odd that she would want to destroy the book, it fits her personality I think. I cant really explain it all that well but to me its just the way she is. But I still think it will be Negi x Asuna in the end. She cares for Negi in her own way and well the fact that she used to really like Nagi. Of course I dont know where her magic self is going to play into this. 

Ok changing topic to a question of a random thought thats been bugging me for a while, during the battle with Fate on the transportation platform. Did he and his group call Asuna princess like they knew something about it? I dont know it might have been the translation since I didnt read the AQS translation and there was like 2 others besides that for that chapter. Or was it just like calling them princess like a challenge to them or something? Wow I cant explain this very well at all. Well thats been bugging me since that chapter came out so if anybody has any thoughts on the matter I would like the hear them = ).


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 10, 2007)

this arc will probably reveal who asuna really is.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 11, 2007)

WEll we already know that Asuna is a princess already, but like Berter said, when Fate said that, and I reread it, it seems that Fate may know something about it after all. (this was based on the Chinese version, since I believe my Chinese comprehension skills to be stronger than my english). So therefore, I believe that Fate has something to do with it. STill... Gahhh just end this arc already! Btw shouldn't the next chapter be out already? I recall that they release it on Tues... Or at least the RAW does i think...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't blame them though, because alotta them are about the age I am, having university exams right now, so we need to spend time studying (I'm not cause I'm too lazy lol) but yeah it's exam time pal, however, the Chinese version is up if you want it,  xD but anyways, Ch 198 RAW should be out soon though.


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 11, 2007)

XD well i do know how to read chinese wheres the dl web? yupz raw 198 shld be in tomorrow!
this is what i meant... does it refer to Konoka?


----------



## Berter (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya exams are no fun I have 3 tomorrow all in a row and 1 at 8 in the morning on Thursday T_T. 

Your right he refers to Konoka I think on that page but thats not what I was talking about. Check out page 9. When the Sword girl on Fates team is about to attack Asuna. She says You've also grown up beautifully princess. To lazy to find a picture of it sry lol.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe she was one of the people who had looked after Asuna when she was young, someone that turned from good to bad.


----------



## Berter (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah man now I REALLY want to know whats going on with Asuna. But wait when Nagi saved her wasnt she chained to the tower floor? And if that girl was someone who looked after her then wouldnt that mean she was bad to begin with? Or maybe she was looking after her and Asuna got kidnaped or..... UGH MY HEAD HURTS. Studying hurts my head and its not going to well. I'll leave it at that for now maybe I'll come back to it and say more after I am done studying and I can think straight again lol.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 11, 2007)

well looks like we'll just have to wait and see what he has in store for us ^_~


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 11, 2007)

oh yay thx alot and i think the raw will come soon too... ermz imamthebest could you tell me the web for the chinese translations too?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2007)

^no prob

*Spoiler*: _197_ 




So, the people from the real world are called Veteres 

Finally I get to see Makie-chan 

LOL@Negi lacking a finishing strike xD

Well, before the tournament final in one month's time, Negi and Kotaro are bound to run into some resistance.
I wonder if Negi will be able to find what he's been missing all this time?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

nice thanks for the scan kira


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 11, 2007)

but Kotaro did say that Asuna had it? what was Asuna's finishing strike then? 0o


----------



## Berter (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay its finally out. I cant wait for them to meet up with everyone at the tournament ^_^. Of course the fact that it will take a month means that they wont be getting back in time for school to start lol. Unless there is something like Eva's resort where time is different there. The cloaked guy I think is Nagi's friend. The fact that he knew that that wasnt Negi's true form helps make that seem true. It does seem likes its setting itself up for him to train Negi since Negi is looking for what he is missing and trying to become stronger. He seems to keep getting the answer as idiocy, how do you learn idiocy anyways???? lol.

Origanally Kotarou said that what Asuna had that Negi didnt was idiocy. I dont know why he changed it to finishing move. Thats why Negi was arguing with Kotarou about it.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 11, 2007)

woot kira ur always one of the 1st to get the scans..

to Kira : what manga / anime is ur siggy from? i feel like watching / reading it.. =P..

maybe they will follow the anime where asuna's village was destroyed by demons n stuff n the demon ask the nanny to look after her and.. im kinda lost.. lol.. 

hopefully it will all the clear in de following chapters or i will have many sleepless nights.. =P


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 12, 2007)

wow thx alot ^^ btw come to think of it Fate might not know much about Asuna, I realised in book 6 that Fate was surprised that his petrification did not affect Asuna only but her clothes however his surbordinates might still know about Asuna's past


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 12, 2007)

Negima the site is:
MU


----------



## isanon (Dec 12, 2007)

haha negi went insane X3


----------



## coolx (Dec 12, 2007)

so many text that out of balloon text in ch.198...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 12, 2007)

Alright chapter. **


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like how the author does it, because I just don't seem to get bored, despite the fact that I want to see all of them back together, but yeah ummm I believe that this is what Negi is missing (despite being only a 10 year old, he's much more mature than that): The want to protect someone that he loves THE MOST. Yes he has his students that he wants to protect, but how about the person he wants THE MOST, *snickers* maybe a hint? lol xD


----------



## Berter (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow I was all over the place in my last post, sorry about that. Exams are starting to get to me. 

If its to protect the person he wants the most that he is missing, I dont know I just dont like it lol, at least not right now. I wouldnt like him to have to choose someone in order to fight Fate. After everyone in the class knows he's a mage I dont mind so much but until then I think he is leaving out people who he should be debating over like Ayaka =P. Unless he wants to protect Nekane I dont mind that since he is a 10 year old boy I guess wanting to protect your sister above all else wouldnt be out of the question.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well we'll see in time, meanwhile, Negi's gone crazy!!!!! OMG!!!! xD Lol well at least he's learning something new again, it seems, I just hope this trianing doesn't take too long still... Lol


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 12, 2007)

wooooooot. dat was friggin fast  yay yay yay!! negi went crazy 

thanks kira i will go and look it up somewhere..


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just want everybody to be back already.... xD


----------



## Berter (Dec 12, 2007)

Ya I want everyone to be back together again too. I think it will be more fun that way = ). I especially want to see how Makie and Yuna react when they find out that the person they saw on the tv wasnt Nagi but Negi XD. I also want to see more interaction between Akira and Negi ^_^.


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 13, 2007)

well i hope the way they find each other is interesting for example like in digimon season 1 XD 1 of them becomes a princess or ruler or something then they have to snatch her away from her positions XDXD some could even be held captive by bounty 8O


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 13, 2007)

omg please don't talk about digimon... xD that was even worse than Pokemon xD but yeah, can't wait, meanwhile, a bit off topic, but....:

Anyone watched a manga called Suzuka? Quite old, but it the only manga that actually made me cry a bit, something I haven't done for awhile after Fate Stay Night, Eureka Seven and I's Pure.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Dec 13, 2007)

*reads 197*

So he's trying to 'level up' after all.  
Too bad that he's fighting low level opponents though, he'll never gain enough EXP to catch up to Fate at this rate.  

Sayo was really adorable in this chapter. 




iamthebest22 said:


> Here's the RAW for Ch 198:
> Genshkine Vol 9, final volume



Thanks for the link. 

*flips through 198*

Wow, this fight was just on a completely different level then the last few.  I bet that guy must've been worth major EXP. =D


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 13, 2007)

uh oh..... 
spoiler for 198 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chinese version translation of last sentence: "People on the road are saying that Negi sensei is seriously injured, and is on the verge of death!"


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 13, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> *reads 197*
> 
> So he's trying to 'level up' after all.
> Too bad that he's fighting low level opponents though, he'll never gain enough EXP to catch up to Fate at this rate.
> ...




omg clouds ur making it sound like some sort of game 

What lv is negi now?


----------



## Berter (Dec 13, 2007)

Suzuka hmmmmmm, nope never heard of it. I have watched all of Fate/Stay Night the anime, that was really good although the ending made me mad and sad at the same time. Is the manga better?

I dont know, I kinda just want them to meet up with everyone again first. It would be more fun if they are all together I think. Having to go through something to find each of them would take to long.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 13, 2007)

well to answer your questions Berter, the manga doesn't exactly follow the route of the anime (FSN). Suzuka is quite a good manga, there was one incident however, (I won't spoil it) that people didn't relaly wanted to see it happen, but it ended well. Meanwhile, I know I just want to to meet again, but it seems like that Negi is gonna go through some training again T_T. Na I guarantee you Ken(the author) won't make it to find each of them, but yeah. Well the ending for FSN anime, you gain something, you lose something, that's a given fact.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Dec 13, 2007)

RainydayZazie said:


> omg clouds ur making it sound like some sort of game
> 
> What lv is negi now?



He's probably a little bit past mid-way through the story I'm guessing, so maybe  around lvl.40-ish. 

Negi actually did say he wanted to 'level up' in chapter 197 so it's not like it's just me making it sound like a game.  

Also, Eva already reserved the position of Last Boss.  But I think she's more Ex-Boss material with stats that laugh at the bit-depth limit.


----------



## NegimaDan (Dec 14, 2007)

omg i read there chinese 1 imamthebest youre right

*Spoiler*: __ 



hes really injured so badly to the point of death


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 14, 2007)

Easy, easy, he's the main character, he can't die without finding everyone


----------



## Berter (Dec 14, 2007)

He's the main character how can he die period.... lol. I mean unless there was a way to bring him back but still that would be kinda awkward having the main character be dead and the story still going lol.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, maybe Akamatsu-san will want to be original  That would be an interesting twist, doncha' think? x3


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 14, 2007)

PPsycho said:


> Well, maybe Akamatsu-san will want to be original  That would be an interesting twist, doncha' think? x3



heh.. then that would be cool..  but there are some comics like that where the main characters kinda 'die' and later return to the scene.. example: samurai X ( kenshin )

its like negima without the negi.. maybe a new expansion asunama or something lidat..


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Na he won't die, and besides, what the girl said at the end was just what people think they saw.


----------



## Berter (Dec 15, 2007)

Jeez people spreading rumors, causing more problems lol =P. It does seem kinda hard to believe that Negi would be hurt to the point that he is almost dead. I mean if that happened he wouldnt be able to fight more battles to get into the tournament. I mean unless Nagi's friend knows knows how to heal people like Colonel did to Kuu Fei's broken arm.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well i was just translating what the manga said on that last page, of course we know he wouldn't die, but that's what the girl said, in the CHinese version, that there's a rumour saying that Negi is badly injured and on the verge of death.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations iamthebest22, you got the 2,000th post in this thread.


----------



## isanon (Dec 15, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Congratulations iamthebest22, you got the 2,000th post in this thread.


and here i was hoping that you would contrubute with something nice to the thread like a scanslation


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 15, 2007)

wait I did.... AHHHHH SORRRY XD I didn't realize that xD... *plans for the 3000th post xD)


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 16, 2007)

lol i haven't even reached 100.. too busy drawing i guess.. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2007)

Great chapter


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah well Fate belongs to the AAAA or something like that lol, and AAA in CA.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 17, 2007)

Great chapter, the fighting scene was really good


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 17, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> This was a pretty exciting chapter.  So Negi is around AA rank right now?
> 
> Does anyone remember what rank Takamichi was?  I think he was at least AA rank as well...
> 
> ...



Hmm, actually it might be AAA+. Takamichi belongs to the AAA alright, and his combat skills are ranked AAA+.  Of course I'm taking this from DR's book.  AQS has it under AA+ though.  Which one is correct!?  Hmm.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2007)

No matter how many times I look, Asuna looks pretty good in that outfit 

Well getting to the chapter, It was pretty action packed and I knew Negi was going to take a serious loss in that fight. I just hope it wasn't too bad >_<


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No matter how many times I look, Asuna looks pretty good in that outfit



Ken Akamatsu at his finest.   ><


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 18, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Hmm, actually it might be AAA+. Takamichi belongs to the AAA alright, and his combat skills are ranked AAA+.  Of course I'm taking this from DR's book.  AQS has it under AA+ though.  Which one is correct!?  Hmm.



i think its AAA+ because i dont think takamichi is that weak.. 

and kira avatars never fail to amuse me!


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 18, 2007)

Lawl, Negi used Kage Bunshin XD


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Dec 18, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Hmm, actually it might be AAA+. Takamichi belongs to the AAA alright, and his combat skills are ranked AAA+.  Of course I'm taking this from DR's book.  AQS has it under AA+ though.  Which one is correct!?  Hmm.



AAA+ does make more sense for him than AA+; I think that AAA+ is more likely.  

But then would this mean that Fate would be AAAA or something? 
Or maybe it'll be like the Nanoha ranking system and go into S's...


Edit:
It looks like he might be AA+ after all... 


(I just noticed that this RAW looks different from AQS', maybe there are different versions of the manga?)

AQS:


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 18, 2007)

so whaat level is negi then? aa?

bye the way , any news for 199?


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 18, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> AAA+ does make more sense for him than AA+; I think that AAA+ is more likely.
> 
> But then would this mean that Fate would be AAAA or something?
> Or maybe it'll be like the Nanoha ranking system and go into S's...
> ...



Hmm, I just check that raw volume too... and it does seem like it.  AQS only looks different because of the quality the raw is and some level editing. ><  So...it could be an error on DL's part?  Bah, w/e. ><


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Dec 18, 2007)

FOUR TAIL NARUTO said:


> so whaat level is negi then? aa?
> 
> bye the way , any news for 199?



Nope, I haven't heard about anything on 199...

Negi seems to have just barely beat someone who's ranked AA so that would probably be closest to where Negi is right now.

Welcome to the thread also. 



Tuxx said:


> Hmm, I just check that raw volume too... and it does seem like it.  AQS only looks different because of the quality the raw is and some level editing. ><  So...it could be an error on DL's part?  Bah, w/e. ><



I guess that would explain the differences...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 19, 2007)

yay! this thread is over 100 pages XD good job everyone! 

Can't wait for 199! weeeeee!


----------



## Berter (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder how Ako is going to react when she finds out that Nagi is really Negi in disguise lol.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 19, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Nope, I haven't heard about anything on 199...
> 
> Negi seems to have just barely beat someone who's ranked AA so that would probably be closest to where Negi is right now.
> 
> Welcome to the thread also.




ah thanks . ive been trolling , but just havent had time to type anything.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 20, 2007)

Berter said:


> I wonder how Ako is going to react when she finds out that Nagi is really Negi in disguise lol.



most likely she would be pleasantly suprised..

or she could pass out from shock..


----------



## isanon (Dec 21, 2007)

RainydayZazie said:


> most likely she would be pleasantly suprised..
> 
> or she could pass out from shock..


i think she would get realy pissed .. i mean she has falen inlove with someone who dont exist and negi let her


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 22, 2007)

isanon said:


> i think she would get realy pissed .. i mean she has falen inlove with someone who dont exist and negi let her



i think we will see soon enough what will ako do..


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I was on Veoh, and I saw this guy reply to my message on Mahou Sensei Negima , here's what he says:

"The girl is a decendent of Negi as seen in season two (read ahead, didn't watch season two cause it's not in english yet). So she really knows how to do it but there was barely enough resources to make one. The two hour making of it was actually used with Eva's (the vampire girl) magic and yes they can do that. The reason Negi didn't make it was because it would've drained his magic so he wouldn't be able to break the treaty. Negi is probably going to act strange about kissing too. The last part of the comment is your oppinion. But I think it too  but hope this clarifies things now. *Can't wait for season two to come out with english subs."*

Here's the link, if you don't believe me xD, he's name is Raybillion:


I want confirmation on this, and I PM'ed the guy just now, no response yet, but I couldnt' find it anyways, anyone got any info?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

Just looks like some random guy making up bull shit.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 22, 2007)

I might post this on a new thread, but for now I'm keeping it here.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmmmm I never heard about them making a new season..... if it's true, I hope it's good XD

Btw... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



...where they're going for the tournament, you don't think that's really Asuna's castle do you? Asakura said that it's the abandoned capitol, Ostia. "Up until the war some 20-odd years ago, it seems to have been a former capitol known for its senic beauty. However, now it's mainly just a town for sightseeing castle ruins." It HAS to be XD I wonder if they'll find Asuna there.... can't wait! ^w^ 




PS. I'm going to Hawaii tomorrow so I wont see ya'll till after I get back on the 6th  For now, toots~!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2007)

xxBakaAkki said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm I never heard about them making a new season..... if it's true, I hope it's good XD


What do you mean, a new season? The anime? No way...


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 24, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What do you mean, a new season? The anime? No way...




lol /agree, if it would come out itd probably be something like the ?! version or just plain fanservice


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

They should make the anime follow the manga before they make a new season.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> They should make the anime follow the manga before they make a new season.



...or _use_ the manga storyline for the new season


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

They won't though, you don't see 3 of the same series just changed around anywhere. They should of just waited a while until they animated this manga so that they could follow it.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> They won't though, you don't see 3 of the same series just changed around anywhere. They should of just waited a while until they animated this manga so that they could follow it.



...and thus become something comparable to naruto, bleach, one piece and whatever


----------



## Berter (Dec 25, 2007)

Well actually Tenchi Muyo has 3 different series changed around lol. Tenchi Universe, Tenchi in Tokyo, and Tenchi Muyo OVA. But ya they should have waited before starting the series and just followed the manga. They followed it till the end where it caught up then made up the ending.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 26, 2007)

Negima had two OVA's too and from what ive seen one of them (cant remember which) was a random picked point ilater on in the manga.


----------



## coolx (Dec 26, 2007)

I think that ova isnt good...
I've watched them, too...


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 26, 2007)

coolx said:


> I think that ova isnt good...
> I've watched them, too...



meh i dont really like anything from the anime either. there are some funny random stuffs in ?! but mawah...



oh, and merry christmas to everyone


----------



## Berter (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this is a day late but Merry Christmas ^_^.

The OVA that actually had something to do with the manga was called Negima Haru. The point you were talking about in the manga was when they went to Ayaka's family island resort thing... lol. The other one was Negima Natsu which had nothing to do with the manga. I thought they were ok. You can correct me if I am wrong on the names of the OVA's, those are just the names that I know them as (I also have seen them as Negima Summer OVA and Negima Spring OVA) Spring being the one at the island. If you want to look up that part in the manga where it takes place its in volume 7, 61st period.


----------



## RainydayZazie (Dec 27, 2007)

heh.. merry belated chrismast everybody!
yeah the anime should follow the storyline of the manga.. if it doesnt its realy boring n there is no proper storyline.. aka naruto (a certain period where there is only fill in episodes)

oh n sry spaz, will change my sig as soon as possible cos cant use comp right now. (using friend's comp)


----------



## coolx (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, thanx...
edit:
RS link


----------



## Berter (Dec 27, 2007)

The only reason why the animes like Naruto do fillers is because they caught up to the manga. The fillers let the manga get ahead again since the anime goes faster then the manga chapters. Although the Naruto fillers went on for like 60 episodes lol. Thats the nice thing about mangas, no fillers = ). 

I guess it would be harder to do fillers for Negima though. I dont know it just seems to me like there isnt really a chance for them to in the storyline and what could they do fillers of anyway?


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 28, 2007)

Berter said:


> The only reason why the animes like Naruto do fillers is because they caught up to the manga. The fillers let the manga get ahead again since the anime goes faster then the manga chapters. Although the Naruto fillers went on for like 60 episodes lol. Thats the nice thing about mangas, no fillers = ).
> 
> I guess it would be harder to do fillers for Negima though. I dont know it just seems to me like there isnt really a chance for them to in the storyline and what could they do fillers of anyway?



Also the reason why they sometimes skip a week (or three) with releasing a new episode, they want to prevent the need of fillers now (yayz XD)

and eh...wasnt negima?! one big filler? (with some aspects of the manga..very small?)


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 28, 2007)

Chapter 199 RAW on MF:
*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru75*


----------



## coolx (Dec 28, 2007)

so many mirror...
yeah..


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2007)

Berter said:
			
		

> I guess it would be harder to do fillers for Negima though. I dont know it just seems to me like there isnt really a chance for them to in the storyline and what could they do fillers of anyway?


IMO, it's actually easier to do fillers for Negima. I mean, Negima!? was one big filler as one said. 

A faithful manga-to-anime adaptation is just wishful thinking.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 28, 2007)

Finally the raw for 199 is out now we just need the scan lol.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 28, 2007)

This chapter seemed quite... cute.


----------



## Berter (Dec 29, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> IMO, it's actually easier to do fillers for Negima. I mean, Negima!? was one big filler as one said.
> 
> A faithful manga-to-anime adaptation is just wishful thinking.



I dont really see how Negima!? would be considered a filler since they set it up to be its own series. Well hmmmm I guess maybe if they did it like what happened in Bleach with the Bountos. But even then I would think it would be hard. I guess when I think of fillers I think of Naruto and D.Gray-man where all they needed to do was just give them random missions to go on for fillers.

But ya I dont think there is an anime that follows the manga perfectly.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2007)

I meant that as a joke. Negima!? being filler that is. 

Well, the first three episodes teased us with its own version of the Eva arc, made a lot to believe that maybe the annoucement of Negima!? being an original series was taken back. With that said, the rest of the episodes felt like filler.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 29, 2007)

If XEBEC manage to make Mahou Sensei Negima! pure canon it might reach the popularity of what Naruto has especially on what is happening on the latest chapters I don't know why they have to screw up the anime they could just make an anime of the whole Mahora Festival or Wales arc instead of making bullshit like Negima!? which has absolutely nothing to do with the manga.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 29, 2007)

> ...and thus become something comparable to naruto, bleach, one piece and whatever



this is just me, but i think that negima is as good as one piece.



> If XEBEC manage to make Mahou Sensei Negima! pure canon it might reach the popularity of what Naruto has especially on what is happening on the latest chapters I don't know why they have to screw up the anime they could just make an anime of the whole Mahora Festival or Wales arc instead of making bullshit like Negima!? which has absolutely nothing to do with the manga.



if i recall, love hina was treated almost the same. how does 14 volumes work into 23 episodes?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 29, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> this is just me, but i think that negima is as good as one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> if i recall, love hina was treated almost the same. how does 14 volumes work into 23 episodes?



Volume 11-12 was made with 3 frekkin episodes called "Love Hina Again", cutting so much of the original plot off and nothing from 13-14 was ever animated. Btw, volume 8 was a special movie. They also altered the story alot, making stuff happening much earlier - or later - than it was supposed to. So yeah...


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 29, 2007)

Berter said:


> But ya I dont think there is an anime that follows the manga perfectly.



Naruto Shippuuden is quite near 



HyperKnuckles22 said:


> this is just me, but i think that negima is as good as one piece.



I think one piece is good, i only ment that it would become one of the over 300 episode-animes while most random animes have around 20 episodes or so


----------



## Berter (Dec 29, 2007)

Its weird that in Naruto the manga did a few chapters on how Kakashi got the sharingan yet the anime didnt do anything with that even though it would have been a lot better then most of those random mission fillers lol. 

If Negima did follow the manga closely then it would become a lot more popular. Especially if they changed the voice actors for the dubbing lol. Negi's voice is so bad it hurts just thinking about it lol. I dont know how people can watch the dubbed version.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 29, 2007)

Berter said:


> Its weird that in Naruto the manga did a few chapters on how Kakashi got the sharingan yet the anime didnt do anything with that even though it would have been a lot better then most of those random mission fillers lol.
> 
> If Negima did follow the manga closely then it would become a lot more popular. Especially if they changed the voice actors for the dubbing lol. Negi's voice is so bad it hurts just thinking about it lol. I dont know how people can watch the dubbed version.



if you watch the dub screw ups of negima on youtube, you noice that that f**ked up voice is actually a 16,17, 19 year old's voice XD

Kakashi gaiden would indeed be way more interesting then some fillers XD (the fuuka filler arc was quite good i must say o.o that was a filler right?)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 29, 2007)

My only problem in Negima dubbing is that they have change some of the incantation spells. The worst part is they screw up Eva-chan's best spell and it was also my favorite. Setsuna's voice is also horrible.


----------



## Berter (Dec 30, 2007)

Jogemu said:


> if you watch the dub screw ups of negima on youtube, you noice that that f**ked up voice is actually a 16,17, 19 year old's voice XD
> 
> Kakashi gaiden would indeed be way more interesting then some fillers XD (the fuuka filler arc was quite good i must say o.o that was a filler right?)



The voice for Negi is the same voice for Goku from Saiyuki if I'm not mistaken. I didnt mind the voice in Saiyuki so much probably because he wasnt trying to use an english accent lol.

Um I think I know which one in Naruto your talking about. The one right after Naruto gets back from fighting Sasuke at the falls where he leaves with Jiraiya and Sakura to look for Sasuke? If I remember correctly in the manga he leaves with Jiraiya from the hospital right after the fight with Sasuke to go train. So everything after he gets back from the fight with Sasuke is a filler except the last like 5 minutes of episode 220 where it kinda follows the ending of the manga before the 3 year jump.


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 30, 2007)

Berter said:


> The voice for Negi is the same voice for Goku from Saiyuki if I'm not mistaken. I didnt mind the voice in Saiyuki so much probably because he wasnt trying to use an english accent lol.
> 
> Um I think I know which one in Naruto your talking about. The one right after Naruto gets back from fighting Sasuke at the falls where he leaves with Jiraiya and Sakura to look for Sasuke? If I remember correctly in the manga he leaves with Jiraiya from the hospital right after the fight with Sasuke to go train. So everything after he gets back from the fight with Sasuke is a filler except the last like 5 minutes of episode 220 where it kinda follows the ending of the manga before the 3 year jump.



More then just non an english accent, lol

Yes it was the one with the dude with two bodies in his own which looked kinda freaky XD


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 30, 2007)

Leafy said:


> My only problem in Negima dubbing is that they have change some of the incantation spells. The worst part is they screw up Eva-chan's best spell and it was also my favorite. Setsuna's voice is also horrible.


The impression I got was that they changed the spells because the Latin used in the original wasn't very accurate.  And while some of the dub voices weren't great I've got to say I loved Evangeline and Chachamaru's, in particular the scene where Eva bit her tongue was much funnier in English than it was in Japanese.


----------



## Berter (Dec 30, 2007)

The fact that you could watch that far is amazing. I could barely get through the first part when Asuna was doing that dance ritual thing and when Negi came out and said one line I couldnt take it anymore lol. Maybe its because I had already watched the whole thing in Japanese with English subs.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 30, 2007)

WOOT! I JUST GOT BOOK 16! XD lol as well as two other case cloased books and +anima 6 and a .hack// novel..... I couldn't help myself XD well anyways, I'm still in Hawaii but I'm at a wireless cafe. Ttyl when I get back! ^w^


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can read chapter 199 in english?


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww, It would have been a nice new years gift.

Happy 2008 to everyone, btw ^^


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol I could ask Kira to help me do it if you guys want  but it'll have to be tmr xD


----------



## coolx (Dec 31, 2007)

I think just give this manga to AQS team, because i think they are still regularly releasing negima manga...
what took them so long, maybe because cleaning is so hard for this manga...
there's so many text out of balloon, and RAW quality is so bad...

but it's up to you all...


----------



## Berter (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!! ^_^

AQS normally takes about 6-7 days to put out a translation and since the RAW came out around Xmas and its New Years now, its not surprising it would take them a little longer.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 3, 2008)

Chapter 199 is out at AQS
ch199


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 3, 2008)

*points up*



*downloads*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, i can't believe Negi's arm was cut clean off >_<
I expected him to lose but not that badly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

that was awesome, the last few chapter have really picked up the pace, how come though he can heal a torn off arm, but still has the scar on his face, and in my opinon the longer negi pretends to be nagi with that one girl will just make the situation a lot worse later on


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

If I recall it right, the scar on his face was made by his father, that's why he didn't want to have it heal(even when Al was arround, who posses formidable power).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2008)

Does someones has volume 18-21?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2008)

Hm... Another weird person has appeared:


*Spoiler*: __ 



True Ken Akamatsu fans should know who this is: 


... And there's a gorilla behind him. O-o


----------



## NegimaDan (Jan 5, 2008)

Erm Blue_Panter_Ninja
those volumes are not released by DelRey yet however there is an english version of 18 in Singapore and btw 21 has not been released in Japan either


----------



## Jogemu (Jan 5, 2008)

Golbez said:


> Hm... Another weird person has appeared:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Lol is that Seta-san? XD with Julie the gorilla?


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 5, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wow, i can't believe Negi's arm was cut clean off >_<
> I expected him to lose but not that badly.


He definitely got the worst of it, but I wouldn't say he lost.  The fight itself seemed to end in a draw, I got the impression that if that guy from Crimson Wing hadn't stepped in they might have killed each other.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey how many chapters do you think it'll be before the guy from Crimson Wing realizes who Negi really is?  I'm surprised they came across him so quick, given he was the last guy on the team, now there's noone new they can introduce from that legendary team.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2008)

Insipidipity said:


> Hey how many chapters do you think it'll be before the guy from Crimson Wing realizes who Negi really is?



i thought he already knew?!?


----------



## Berter (Jan 6, 2008)

PPsycho said:


> If I recall it right, the scar on his face was made by his father, that's why he didn't want to have it heal(even when Al was arround, who posses formidable power).



I am pretty sure that it was his arm that had the scar on it. The same arm that just got cut off if I recall correctly.... lol. The scar is there maybe so he doesnt look exactly like Nagi or something like that lol.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, you are right  Nagi "gave" him the scar on the arm, but the scar on his face was given to him by Takamichi, in volume 11 chapter 98 :3


----------



## Berter (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow your right about the scar on his face. Jeez I never noticed the scar on his face till after he became older again.... I have no clue how I missed that for what 8 volumes worth of chapters lol.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2008)

Hehe, didn't realize that there was a Negima thread here on NF, I'll have to come by more often.  


As for Negi's scar, it appears it was from his fight with Setsuna in Chapter 115. 

Link removed

If you look closely, there are 2 cuts, one from the one people aforementioned with his fight with Takamichi, and the one that Setsuna just inflicted.   And judging from later drawings of Negi (before he changed his apperance), the scar is indeed from Setsuna's fight.



As for the revelation of the Fifth Member of the Crimson Wing, I'm very sure he knows it's Negi.

I'm just anxious to find out who is the the little girl standing next to Nagi.  I'm debating if it's Shizuna, Donette, or someone else.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 7, 2008)

> As for the revelation of the Fifth Member of the Crimson Wing, I'm very sure he knows it's Negi.
> 
> I'm just anxious to find out who is the the little girl standing next to Nagi.  I'm debating if it's Shizuna, Donette, or someone else.



Wait.... wasn't the little "girl" a boy? oO Confused... and they looked kinda like Fayt too...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 8, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Wait.... wasn't the little "girl" a boy? oO Confused... and they looked kinda like Fayt too...



If it is, we can expect a bitchload of backstory from his part.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 8, 2008)

i didnt expect negima to get so gory, with his arm coming off.:amazed


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm almost sure, that it's fake  Warez things, etc. will always tell, that they have everything, even if that something does not exist  So far all chapters were released for free, so I don't think that it's real  For example go to torrentreactor.net and write "negima 200 raw", and see the results in "WarezQuality".

Besides, bitidig even have chapter 201 already xD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 9, 2008)

PPsycho said:


> I'm almost sure, that it's fake  Warez things, etc. will always tell, that they have everything, even if that something does not exist  So far all chapters were released for free, so I don't think that it's real  For example go to torrentreactor.net and write "negima 200 raw", and see the results in "WarezQuality".
> 
> Besides, bitidig even have chapter 201 already xD



Hmmmm I see. Well I have no idea what any of that means so XD lol... I've never searched for it before...


----------



## ditaneous (Jan 9, 2008)

from what I hear, some of the usual weekly magazines that these manga come out in are taking a break.  I have read that you probably shouldn't see another raw till next week.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see more of the Thousand Master. He's just so full of win and love !


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there a place I can find chapter 1  

Thanks


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 13, 2008)

Arms cut off? Scars? Lawl? Is that really Negima we're talking about?


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Arms cut off? Scars? Lawl? Is that really Negima we're talking about?


dont forget impaled by a earth spear.


i guess its just to show how much more dangerus the magical world is


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 13, 2008)

isanon said:


> dont forget impaled by a earth spear.
> 
> 
> i guess its just to show how much more dangerus the magical world is



Where did all the cute girls go, who would give him a hug and say things like "Kyaa~ you're so cute, Negi-kun :3"?


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wanna bet that during this time period, the relationship between Asuna and Negi will become deeper? (NO NOT THAT KIND OF DEEP YOU PERVS!!!! LAWL)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm hoping she gets mad at Takamichi for lying to her after she remembers the truth TwT I don't really like him....


----------



## Berter (Jan 15, 2008)

She probably will since he was the one who erased her memory in the first place. Just a thought since he did erase her memories of when she was younger does she just write it off as being to young to remember or something? I mean normally you would wonder about why you cant remember anything from when you were kid lol.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone here knows where chapter 200 is coming out? I've been waiting for weeks.


----------



## Jogemu (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, the attack with the HUGE sword reminded me of the Ragnarok attack from Golden Sun 8p

AND NEKKID ANGEL, WOOT XD


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2008)

Checked out the first 7 volumes from the library, onyl read the 1st one so far.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 16, 2008)

> Checked out the first 7 volumes from the library, onyl read the 1st one so far.



the first volume may turn some people off, because nothing really happens and aside from negi, asuna, and ayaka, your not really familiar with the cast at that point, but in volume 2 its a hellva better!


----------



## coolx (Jan 16, 2008)

setsuna is back...
It's more than enough for me....


----------



## Golbez (Jan 16, 2008)

Gigantic World Destroyer sword cannot be beat. 

So it's already the return of Asuna and Setsuna, eh? Seems like Konoka got separated from them. 
I kinda hoped that I would take longer for all of the characters to return, but about half of them already has.


----------



## Jogemu (Jan 16, 2008)

Golbez said:


> Gigantic World Destroyer sword cannot be beat.
> 
> So it's already the return of Asuna and Setsuna, eh? Seems like Konoka got separated from them.
> I kinda hoped that I would take longer for all of the characters to return, but about half of them already has.




Well, Asuna and Setsuna HAVENT returned, actually ^^; weve just seen them. ()

also, they need to win that complete tournament too, yet, for freeing those three


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> the first volume may turn some people off, because nothing really happens and aside from negi, asuna, and ayaka, your not really familiar with the cast at that point, but in volume 2 its a hellva better!



Yeah I've heard this from enough people that I'm going to give Negima the benefit of the doubt until volume 5.  Volume 1 wasn't bad but it wasn't all that good either imho, seemed like some half assed attempt to make another Harem manga, though I've been told he was forced to start off that way to attract Love Hina fans.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 16, 2008)

I totally know how it turns people off XD but it paid off for me cause my friend gave me the first 6 volumes cause she didn't like it XDDD yay... Now I have all 16 volumes currently out and I have to say I like the 2nd arc better.


----------



## Berter (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this is off topic but iamthebest22 what is the anime of that picture in your sig? The one with the guy with a flame on his head.

Back on topic, I liked the first volume. The fact that it kept getting better just got me more hooked. I just recently looked back at volume one, the pictures have gotten a lot better.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought the first Part was okay with the intros.   Kinda wish the Anime didn't stop there.  It has so much potential that's wasted with the remakes.

Anyhow, looks like Chapter 200 is great.   Well worth the long wait.   Seems Negi is going to train with that guy (Jacobus Pakan / Bakan?) for the eventual confrontation with Fate.   And seems Asuna and Setsuna is going to have a major fight as well, with one of Fate's companions.   (That or they are following Asuna, due to her secret past).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2008)

finally up to volume 3, I'm so gonna continue reading this series.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 17, 2008)

Berter that's hitman reborn


----------



## Berter (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool thanks I've been wondering about it for a while but never got around to asking. That and I have been watching a ton of other stuff too so didnt get the chance lol.

Admiral Akainu glad to here that you are going to keep reading the series ^_^. You should do a Negima marathon and catch up lol. And wow you have read/are still reading a lot of mangas.


----------



## sheena (Jan 18, 2008)

black cat said:


> Is anybody reading this great manga? Its by Ken Akamatsu, the mangaka of Love Hina fame. This manga has a way better story than Love Hina. Also,the art is more detailed than Love Hina. You can get it from You can locate them all by clicking this link..



i love negima i'm on vol.4 and love hina is really funny


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 18, 2008)

Ya know I havent really read any Love Hina XD it was more of me watching a couple anime episodes first.... I think I should read it XD


----------



## Jogemu (Jan 18, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Ya know I havent really read any Love Hina XD it was more of me watching a couple anime episodes first.... I think I should read it XD



Ya you should, the manga is like ten times better 


anywayz...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 was that person on the last page really Tsukuyomi? I didnt quite recognized it : but that may just be me.


----------



## sheena (Jan 18, 2008)

Jogemu said:


> Ya you should, the manga is like ten times better
> 
> 
> anywayz...
> ...



i think the manga is better to


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 19, 2008)

LH manga is godlike compared to anime  Drawings, humour- all that is really ten times better imo


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

Both the "Love Hina" and "Mahou Sensei Negima" animes are pure shit compared to the mangas. In fact they're shit compared to most animes too.

Must say i liked Asuna's death in the first MSN anime though, that was touching.


----------



## sheena (Jan 19, 2008)

i thought asunas death was really sad


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

The Kyoto arc is great so far.



Berter said:


> Admiral Akainu glad to here that you are going to keep reading the series ^_^. You should do a Negima marathon and catch up lol.



that's the plan.



Berter said:


> And wow you have read/are still reading a lot of mangas.



yeah I'm starting to get buried in my list.  and I just keep digging a deeper hole


----------



## Zazie Rainyday (Jan 19, 2008)

*cool*

that's soo awesome.


----------



## Berter (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont think chapter 200 is translated yet. It will probably be out by tomorrow or Tuesday.

The part where Asuna died in the anime was really sad and made me cry. It took me by surprise because I didnt think they would actually have her die.



Admiral Akainu said:


> yeah I'm starting to get buried in my list.  and I just keep digging a deeper hole



I wish I was reading that much lol. I am only reading Naruto, Bleach, Negima, D.Gray-man, and Claymore right now.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 22, 2008)

The ending of MSN was actually Ok :3 I agree, it was very heart-felt. I watched the amv on it and that seriously made me cry TT^TT And what the heck ever happened to Negima!? >.> I wanna know what happens after episode 20....


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 22, 2008)

one thing i like about the japanese tankobon is that sometimes they come with little gimmmicks, like volume 17 came with stickers, whereas the del reay release doesnt have anything.  yes, i have all twenty volumes!:amazed


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought Del Rey only released 16, also they might keep the stickers.  ViZ kept the Naruto stickers included in some volumes.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 22, 2008)

i dont buy the del rey releases, they cost too much. i buy the japanese version off of ebay.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah Del Rey is pretty overpriced compared to Viz and Tokyopop, what is it? a full $3 - 4 extra?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> The ending of MSN was actually Ok :3 I agree, it was very heart-felt. I watched the amv on it and that seriously made me cry TT^TT And what the heck ever happened to Negima!? >.> I wanna know what happens after episode 20....



Basically...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was just like Episodes 25 and 26 of Negima!  

But instead, it's revealed that Anya took the Star and became possessed by it and broke apart.  Akane came to help her, and used disguised herself as the Baron.

The class stumbles on the secret, and end up saving Negi, who in turn saves everyone.


----------



## NegimaDan (Jan 23, 2008)

when is 201 raw comin out?


----------



## Tuxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Chapter 200... words fail me. ><

Target lock on, fire!. <3


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

Naked angel Setsuna made this chapter win.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Finally we got to see asuna and setsuna took us long enough to see them.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

^And they were neekid 


I hope they stay that way the entire series


----------



## Aleyr (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty good chapter this week, you think Negima is going to last 800ch+ like Hajime no Ippo, I really hope so. Akamatsu sure have way to go, and still most of the class is clueless about Negi not to mention the suspicious circus girl (can't remember her name ).


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

Aleyr said:


> Pretty good chapter this week, you think Negima is going to last 800ch+ like Hajime no Ippo, I really hope so. Akamatsu sure have way to go, and still most of the class is clueless about Negi not to mention the suspicious circus girl (can't remember her name ).


I seriously doubt it'll last 800 chapters, 300 tops.


----------



## coolx (Jan 23, 2008)

chapter 201 pics
RIP IN HIS PANTS
asakura has her pactio card...


----------



## Jogemu (Jan 23, 2008)

coolx said:


> chapter 201 pics
> RIP IN HIS PANTS
> asakura has her pactio card...




Lol chibi asakura and sword guy dancing XD


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

coolx said:


> chapter 201 pics
> RIP IN HIS PANTS
> asakura has her pactio card...


Meh, they're wearing clothes  How boring


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

201  raw

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Hakaba​_Kitaro​_-​_01​_[A04256C2].avi



Chibi's  and Super Destructive Blows FTW !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2008)

This series has been nominated for Manga of the Month


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Jan 25, 2008)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> 201  raw
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Thanks for the download link.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

ch 200 had some nice fanservice, and apparently that one dude knows negi's dad, and man this is tough MoM comp with fairy tail, negi, and i think claymore


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 26, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This series has been nominated for Manga of the Month


It's sad that it doesn't have any chance to win.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 26, 2008)

fairy tale seems like the one thats got the best chance, although its basically a poor mans one piece.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2008)

I placed my vote even though I saw the current status of the polls. Negima making it is rather slim at the moment.

But there are still a few days left. I'm still hoping for something here. Share the love, people!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

I voted for MSN, it ain't got a snowballs chance in hell to win though.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 26, 2008)

with tsukuyomi apearing at the end, looks like setchan and asuna are going to fight.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2008)

201 looks funny with Chisame's reactions.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

I voted MSN as I've read more of it than FT.

Anyways I'm up to the Negi vs Takahata fight, that was


----------



## wheres the beef? (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 29, 2008)

lol eternal negi fever


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2008)

That Rakan guy is already on the way to become one of my favorite characters.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 29, 2008)

Negi fever lawls, pretty cool if he'd learn it though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2008)

finally finished the tournament mini arc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

i voted for msn as well, to me its still a better and longer running manga than fairy tail (ft does rule though)
hmm, theres was kind of a lul in the last few chapters, but with this new one im excited again, we get to meet another of nagi's compatriots and negi is gonna do some training, plus a great comedic moment - "negi is a pervert"


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitely a good chapter with Chisame getting jealous and calling Asakura a bitch. Another awkward moment between Kotoro and Natsumi.   And Rakan's "research".  

Still can't get enough of Chisame's face during the explosion.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 31, 2008)

Fucking win, and funny as hell Mahou Sensei is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2008)

chisame reminds me of naru more and more as the serious goes on


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2008)

Come to think of it, she does.   

Not to mention that their last names are very similar.   

Chisame Hasegawa
Naru Narusegawa


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 1, 2008)

^well it was bound to happen, theres like 32 girls in the class it hards making unique personalities for each, actually i think most of the love hina characters have counterparts in negima - shinobu = nodoka, drunkard girl for love hina = the reporter chick, motoko to some extent is a little like setsuna, i couldnt really think of anybody for the indian girl


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

LOUIS PUNCH!


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rakan looks a little like raizen from YYH.... am i the only one who thinks that?


----------



## rhino25 (Feb 1, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> Rakan looks a little like raizen from YYH.... am i the only one who thinks that?



Lol, good call there. If a bunch of bald monks show up in the next couple o chaps calling him master, I'm calling foul.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2008)

so err how far did negi get after being spread around the magical world? i remember him finding 2 girls the robot girl and another before stop reading XD


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 2, 2008)

Is chapter 202 out?


----------



## Berter (Feb 2, 2008)

Akira's reaction when she found out Negi has kissed 8 girls before was really funny. I hope she will get her chance to make a pactio with him soon. ^_^ She seems to really like Negi, hehe another person in love with Negi =P. Sadly I dont think she will be as open and all crazy about it like Makie and Ayaka are. I hope she will though lol.

Since there was a comparison to Love Hina characters earlier I think that Akira looks a lot like Motoko and kinda reminds me of her in a few ways too.


----------



## NegimaDan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yue seems to have a bandage around her head... could it be she hit her head and lost her memory? Just a hunch


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2008)

Chisame looks even more like Naru than usual in this chapter. 
And I never noticed she had that much hair. :amazed


----------



## iamthebest22 (Feb 3, 2008)

At negimaDan:



> Yeah your right, she looks at the thing and goes, what is this thing? and the text below in white says, Did she lose her memory??


----------



## Berter (Feb 4, 2008)

If she really did lose her memory that would make things a little bit awkward getting her to the tournament at the ruins. And doesnt she also have a bounty on her head?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

202 is out by FH


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the links.  

But I'm really starting to wonder if that Kid is indeed Fate.  Just look at the person next to Al.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^well it was bound to happen, theres like 32 girls in the class it hards making unique personalities for each, actually i think most of the love hina characters have counterparts in negima - shinobu = nodoka, drunkard girl for love hina = the reporter chick, motoko to some extent is a little like setsuna, i couldnt really think of anybody for the indian girl



Yeah, I went re-read Love Hina again, and realized Ken Akamatsu does reuse quite a bit of his character designs.   Which were in themselves inspired by characters from "AI Love You."   

But here is what I get from the Love Hina -> Negima character designs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naru: Asuna and Chisame

Nodoka: Shinobu and Young Kanako.

Kitsune: I see more of Yuna in her than Asakura, also there some elements in Kaede as well.

Motoko:  Not only Setsuna, but Akira as well.

Suu:  Obviously Ku Fei.  

Matsume = Chisuru

Seta = Takamichi


----------



## PDQ (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow so much stuff I didn't get in that last chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rakan said Eva only had him master "do s".  I wonder if that's going to be explained or if it's just a weird translation.
Where's Nagi on that chart
Did he changed from Cantus Bellax to Cantus Proliem?
Who's the person that was standing next to Al in the beginning, it looked like a kid but not Asuna?


----------



## Berter (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for the Link.

This chapter showed a lot of stuff but didnt explain much at all lol. I really want to know what all the stuff on the strength chart are. I also want to know more about Eva and the training and since Yue has bandages around her head doesnt that mean that she had gotten injured recently? At least she has her badge with her so she will be easier to find.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, so Fate is around AAA class while Negi is somewhere between A and AA. :S

Yep, Negi's training should be interesting to say the least. And I wonder how Yue will get her memory back?


----------



## rhino25 (Feb 4, 2008)

Man, I don't know if this manga will end with Negi actually ending up with any one (or possibly multiple  - a guy can dream damnit!) of the girls, but Chisame has to be my favorite right now.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Feb 5, 2008)

Berter said:


> Thank you for the Link.
> 
> This chapter showed a lot of stuff but didnt explain much at all lol. I really want to know what all the stuff on the strength chart are. I also want to know more about Eva and the training and since Yue has bandages around her head doesnt that mean that she had gotten injured recently? At least she has her badge with her so she will be easier to find.



Well I can help a bit on the chart... 


*Spoiler*: _Power chart translation that I found_ 






8000 = Kyoto Demon God

SA Rank



AAA Rank

3000 = Fate
2800 = God Soldiers (Those demons that Crimson Wing fought)
2000 = Takamichi
1500 = Aegis warship

AA Rank ~~~~~

700 = Black Man
650 = Dragons (Non-Magical)
500 = Negi

A Rank

300 = Magic Teachers
300 = Homeland magic knight members (average)
300 = High position magic user

B Rank

200 = Tank

C Rank

100 = Magic School Graduate

D Rank

3-50 = Mages who somehow self-taught themselves in the normal world
2 = Regular magic world civilians
1 = Chisame


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 5, 2008)

kyoto demon god....like the one from the kyoto trip arc? or was that just a normal demon?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 6, 2008)

I think this demon is the one we saw in the trip arc  And even with so much power Eva crushed it without any problems :3 Hail to the Powah!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 6, 2008)

Chisame is 1? looooooooool anyway is there a place where I can get Eva's power level? I might need it in her respect thread.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2008)

finally up to 150, the Mahora Fest arc is completely insane


----------



## Berter (Feb 6, 2008)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Well I can help a bit on the chart...



Thank you for the chart. 

So if the demon that was summoned in Kyoto was the demon god and Eva one shotted it. Then what does that make her power level? And if Negi's father beat Eva then whats his power level O_O?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2008)

I feel someone is going to mention that famous DBZ line that's really overused here on NF.  

Anyhow, from what Rakan said that differences in affinities and changes of circumstances in the outcome.   Like how Negi bested Fate, Kotoro (in Kyoto), Takamichi in the Tournament (who is at least 4x as strong as Negi, by Rakan's chart), weaker opponents can best even the best.


And boy, I wish AQS could find a good scanner like Franky House, quite the difference between the two.


----------



## coolx (Feb 7, 2008)

they both have good and bad site, right....
I think I like both AQS and FH release...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny as hell when Jack made his introduction story and Negi was all like  
and Chisame


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 7, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I feel someone is going to mention that famous DBZ line that's really overused here on NF.
> 
> Anyhow, from what Rakan said that differences in affinities and changes of circumstances in the outcome.   Like how Negi bested Fate, Kotoro (in Kyoto), Takamichi in the Tournament (who is at least 4x as strong as Negi, by Rakan's chart), weaker opponents can best even the best.
> 
> ...


negi did beat takamichi but remember what eva say, she say that takamichi was holding back and if he really did try to beat negi then negi would have been "capped", aka killed
and at the field trip negi never really beat fate just hold him for about 10 seconds, and even if he was able to hold him for more time, his offensive power then would have been able to finish fate off so really he never defeated fate just punched him once or twice


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> And boy, I wish AQS could find a good scanner like Franky House, quite the difference between the two.



Theres nothing wrong with AQS they just don't clean the dust off, yeah it looks better but I still like how they pretty much translate and clean everything.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 8, 2008)

i agree with spaZ
i think that AQS does pretty good scans 
franky house also is good at scans too


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 8, 2008)

AQS translation is much better than F-H one IMO.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 8, 2008)

F-H translation is crappier.


----------



## isanon (Feb 8, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I feel someone is going to mention that famous DBZ line that's really overused here on NF.


ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!! 

happy ??


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2008)

WHAT!? 9000!?

It doesn't make a bit of difference, guys, the demon gods are inert.

On Topic: I think that AQS is better than F-H, but I'll get F-H if it gets the job done first... And then get AQS when it's done.


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 8, 2008)

Golbez said:


> WHAT!? 9000!?
> 
> It doesn't make a bit of difference, guys, the demon gods are inert.


They said that the giant demons Chao was using were similar to the Kyoto one only smaller and weaker right?  IIRC they could move (though slowly), regenerate and shoot beams from their mouths.  The Kyoto demon god just never got a chance to do any of those things unfortunately...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 9, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> They said that the giant demons Chao was using were similar to the Kyoto one only smaller and weaker right?  IIRC they could move (though slowly), regenerate and shoot beams from their mouths.  The Kyoto demon god just never got a chance to do any of those things unfortunately...


I wonder if the Kyoto demon god is a city buster? It's power level is really high.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 11, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> negi did beat takamichi but remember what eva say, she say that takamichi was holding back and if he really did try to beat negi then negi would have been "capped", aka killed
> and at the field trip negi never really beat fate just hold him for about 10 seconds, and even if he was able to hold him for more time, his offensive power then would have been able to finish fate off so really he never defeated fate just punched him once or twice



Ah true, even Manga commented on the difference at the start of Chapter 98.   But still, Takamichi admited Negi's attack was effective enough to get him serious for a moment.   So I think we seen what was Jack talking about.



spaZ said:


> Theres nothing wrong with AQS they just don't clean the dust off, yeah it looks better but I still like how they pretty much translate and clean everything.



I got some feather dusters if they want them.  

Yeah, I prefer AQS, but boy compared to FH's scans, there is a world of difference.  



isanon said:


> ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> happy ??



For the first time on this forum, that joke because it's true.  (I think Ken did it on purpose).


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2008)

AQS has way better typesetting that FH but FH just denoise there stuff so its darker and such, AQS just leaves it as the raw pretty much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2008)

i wanna hear more background on the fate averncuss kid, because the gap between him and negi looks ridiculous right now
and who really cares which scan you read as long as you get to read (if your complaining about scantalaters go buy the actual manga  )


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 13, 2008)

Did Ken take another week off and I didn't notice?  Any update on 203?  All the sites I usually check don't have it.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 13, 2008)

RedWolf to the rescue again 

Thank you


----------



## wheres the beef? (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Raws Red. .


----------



## isanon (Feb 15, 2008)

me want a translation


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 16, 2008)

In case someone can't wait for a proper translation


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Motoko exist in the Kyoto arc?


----------



## wheres the beef? (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol @ Negi's "Bad" face


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

Negi trying to master dark magic should be really interesting and whenever Yue gains her memories she will be that much more valuable to Negi since she's learning quite alot in that magic academy.


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2008)

negi vs fate: im useless  *boom* fight over


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 17, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi trying to master dark magic should be really interesting and whenever Yue gains her memories she will be that much more valuable to Negi since she's learning quite alot in that magic academy.


So the darkness elemental magic wasn't really an elemental magic at all? but instead something that is similar to Kanka?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2008)

Lawlz at Negi's "bad" faces


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Did Motoko exist in the Kyoto arc?



Well she wasn't there physically.

The Setsuna-Konoka flashback does have Motoko and Tsuruko's silouettes.

The guy with them is presumably Tsuruko's husband.

Given that Shimeiryuu exist in Love Hina and Negima it is a fan theory that they took care of Setsuna as a child.

I have an entire thread on cameos particularly LH in Negima at AQS.

Negima's Unnoticed cameos

Of course it is also debated that Mei Sakura is Naru Narusegawa's little step sister.

Nitta-sensei aka the demon/ogre is a character from AI Love You. 

While we are at the subject of LH Akamatsu has given fans fodder on how magic works in his universe.




Remember the cursed black blade Hina and cursed pen of Keitaro in Love Hina.

Finally we get a probable explaination for emotion based magic in the Akamatsuverse.



All those bad feeling that the Urashima's felt through the generations were absorbed by the Hina.

The cursed pen which is now owned by Motoko which is filled with the sweat, tears and failures of Keitaro. It is able to deflect even Motoko's sister's attacks.

Also we may get on the idea what sort of magic that is used by Mai of  Itsudatte My Santa.

The opposite of Dark Magic , Light Magic which uses positive emotions.

Santas draw their magic from peoples hopes and dreams.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

that was a funny chapter, but it is kinda werid seeing negi train first under a dark mage, and learning some forbid dark magic technique, the faces were funny indeed though, but the guy teaching negi reminds me kind of of gai from naruto


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi trying to master dark magic should be really interesting and whenever Yue gains her memories she will be that much more valuable to Negi since she's learning quite alot in that magic academy.



I hope Yue gets really strong. i love seeing side characters gain alot of power. i hate it when it's just the main character that gains all the power and the side characters gain little to no power.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 18, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> that was a funny chapter, but it is kinda werid seeing negi train first under a dark mage, and learning some forbid dark magic technique, the faces were funny indeed though, but the guy teaching negi reminds me kind of of gai from naruto



He reminds me more of Jiraiya... Especially his appearance.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

^maybe its a mix of both


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 18, 2008)

Why doesn't Negi go for Anger and Hate rather than Depression? Everybody who's read shonen manga knows that Anger = Strength. Go Berserk Negi!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

its hard for him to get angry and easy for him to get depressed, but agreed rage and hate --> beserker mode always rules


----------



## penguin13 (Feb 18, 2008)

Negi just needs to become older again. He looks so much cooler like that. Hope he will change back and it will stay permanent, or there just needs to be a huge time skip.


----------



## tantan (Feb 19, 2008)

finally.. Yue's gonna be useful from now on..


----------



## NegimaDan (Feb 20, 2008)

omg nice! thx alot


----------



## isanon (Feb 20, 2008)

wait a min that jack guy was in 2 places at the same time  



I CALL IMPOSTOR !!!!


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 20, 2008)

it wasn't due to the illegal nature, but bandwidth usage.

EDIT: and thank you Kira


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 21, 2008)

ditaneous , Comcast right?

That's a load of bull it is not as if they can monitor your net activities.

And the bandwidth? You pay for your bandwidth you can do whatever you want with it.

 The ISP should be accomodating the customers not the other way around.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 22, 2008)

ditaneous said:


> it wasn't due to the illegal nature, but bandwidth usage.
> 
> EDIT: and thank you Kira



its the exact same amount of bandwidth..


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 23, 2008)

Better to go with Phone Service Internet Connections, like Sprint.  That way you can have unlimited Internet and you can put your Phone, Cell, and Internetall in one bill.  Some companies even have discounts.  But best to shop around to find which is the best.



Anyhow back on topic:  Chapter Negima 204.   Is a real funny chapter the way Chisame stumbled upon a naked Jack.   Ken even snuck in a nipple on Page 5.


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree about getting back to 204.

I like how Chi is looking more like Asuna...she's almost at the goth-lolli stage.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 23, 2008)

Chisame looks more like Naru from Love Hina.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 23, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Chisame looks more like Naru from Love Hina.



Completely agree.


----------



## ditaneous (Feb 23, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Chisame looks more like Naru from Love Hina.



I thought I read somewhere that she was actually designed with that in mind, but my comment was more to the point that since chisame is asuna's "replacement" while asuna is away, she's beginning to look more like her.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd prefer Chisame over Asuna ANY TIME.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 24, 2008)

Chisame is alot more interesting than Asuna.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2008)

Chisame annoys me.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 24, 2008)

I think Chisame is hot, I never considered Asuna as hot in the first place.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got it split between Asuna and Chisame but I'm leaning to liking Chisame more cause her personality/interests are almost identical to mine O_O


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 26, 2008)

Is 205 out?


----------



## coolx (Feb 26, 2008)

nope....


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 26, 2008)

i wonder if negi will attempt to do something like a light and dark kanka powerup in the future. this arc is becoming slightly disappointing. most of the characters are still MIA even to the readers and negi is still in the same crap about everything is his fault.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 26, 2008)

Evangeline is back.



I just hope that wasn't just an illusion...


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 27, 2008)

Basically, Negi decides to go with darkness because he doesn't want to follow his father, and so Asakura gives Negi a scroll she had received from Evangeline(?). 

So Negi uses the scroll, Evangeline pops out, says something like, "So you picked darkness, I hope you are ready for it", and does something to Negi. 

Also Raken seems glad that Negi chose darkness. 

And Nodoka is a pathfinder for a group of treasure hunters?.? She mentions that the ring she has lets her find out the names of people instantly, and she thinks the ring might be a little evil.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links.  



Leafy said:


> Evangeline is back.
> 
> I just hope that wasn't just an illusion...



I think that might've been just a recorded message, like the Magic Mail he got from Nekane.

But I had to smile at Nodoka becoming a Tomb Raider and scored a magic ring.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 27, 2008)

I like that ring  it's pretty ^w^ Me want a ring like that XD


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I think that might've been just a recorded message, like the Magic Mail he got from Nekane.


I guess you're right.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

Eva pwning Negi is always fun to see.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2008)

eva was a surprise right there


----------



## Jogemu (Feb 28, 2008)

The black haired person who was with Nodoka reminded me of Love Hina.

Again


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2008)

holy crap, i acutally didnt see it coming, i was like negi should do dark, and then he was like i can depend on my friends, and i was crap hes going to chose light, and when he pulled the string on the scroll , i was like woot!!!!! , i mean its not like he is barred from learning any of his fathers 4 or five techniques (that he can prolly do without using an instruction book) later on 
plus whatever that power is it looks ridiculous to bandage that stupid guy that bad


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2008)

Jogemu said:


> The black haired person who was with Nodoka reminded me of Love Hina.
> 
> Again



I didn't noticed it until you mentioned it, but that lady does look like Aunt Haruka.   



And the translation of Nodoka's item is really interesting, to see the name of your "partner".  I'm wondering if it's a tool to help find Negi, or is it meaning to find your future significant other?


----------



## rhino25 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm wondering if it's a tool to help find Negi, or is it meaning to find your future significant other?



Lol, I thought the same thing when I read it. I'm hoping it's the former, because her priorities are really screwed up if she really did search for that ring just to find out if she and Negi are going to end up together. I wouldn't put it past her for the latter reason though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2008)

rhino25 said:


> Lol, I thought the same thing when I read it. I'm hoping it's the former, because her priorities are really screwed up if she really did search for that ring just to find out if she and Negi are going to end up together. I wouldn't put it past her for the latter reason though.



the answer to both of those can be the same , but i think it was prolly meant in the partner in the former sense


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 29, 2008)

Thankies for showing me this Gemu-kun!  Weeeeeeeeeeee~!


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=F7QCGa-BodM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jogemu (Feb 29, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Thankies for showing me this Gemu-kun!  Weeeeeeeeeeee~!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=F7QCGa-BodM[/YOUTUBE]



YES that's quite the awesome thing I showed you, eh!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW, that remake of the Lucky Star video with the Negima girls was Excellant!  

My Props to the Animator(s).


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow I just started this manga 2 weeks ago and already finished 205 chapters. It is awesome!!!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 1, 2008)

This manga needs more Kaede and Ku. I predict those two are together... Or atleast I hope so.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 1, 2008)

Man, when I first started reading this, I didn't know it was by the same guy who made love hina. I was like OMGGG!!!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep, Ken Akamatsu is one great mangaka.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 1, 2008)

Love Hina was cool too. One thing I don't like is the Mahou Sensei anime. I mean, atleast in LH, people looked the same as the manga. In this anime, they are messed up.


----------



## Jogemu (Mar 1, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Love Hina was cool too. One thing I don't like is the Mahou Sensei anime. I mean, atleast in LH, people looked the same as the manga. In this anime, they are messed up.



Their not that bad. They look the same for the majority, save for some hair colors/length.

But indeed the anime couldve been made way better.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

The only thing I liked in the Negima anime is the BGM.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 2, 2008)

LMao. BGM?
Man, I desire another chapter of MSN


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

Leafy said:


> The only thing I liked in the Negima anime is the BGM.


I have to agree somewhat.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I have to agree somewhat.


Here's my favorites but I can't find Nodoka's theme.
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song
cover this song


----------



## Shariyakugan (Mar 2, 2008)

I truly loved  "new hope" from the ost.
It deserved to be in a better anime.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 2, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Love Hina was cool too. One thing I don't like is the Mahou Sensei anime. I mean, atleast in LH, people looked the same as the manga. In this anime, they are messed up.


hehe, i have a weird image of the manga and the anime.

While the manga is in itself awesome, the way the anime differs from it storywise is what puzzles me. I don't add to much thought to the colors (although it would have been nice if they where the same, i'll give you that, but at the same time they don't look to shabby either as they are now)

At first when i first started watching the series it was pretty ok, it was as expected, it followed the manga, but then after a few episodes of that it suddenly shifted over, it mixed up episodes and started blending the content something which i again absolutely hated. I was pretty disappointed at this point cause Ken Akamatsus work is by far my favorite, he just manages to capture some very simple humor using the absurdity available in any situation and his series usually revolve around a very simple theme (being do your best and stick to what you believe and take care of those dear to you).
So when the anime changed again (i am used to some shows going of the path and then going back at it a later point) i was hoping that it would get back on track but yet again this was not the case, but rather than ruining it completely it changed into something else. I got the feeling that the show was sort of breaking free of the bonds of the manga and making its own path, and simply started loving it again. The last few episodes to me where pretty intense (i couldn't even help crying a bit at some points) and i really loved that, its what i expected from Ken Akamatsu, but when they abruptly ended the series after a few short episodes of this i again was let down.

I don't think that the anime got a chance to live up to its full potential, be that as a standalone anime broken free of the manga or as a series getting back on the mangas plotline. They simply ended it WAY before its time, i mean they have in the present time material for atleast 100-120 episodes and its all good.

While i can get that the ecci scenes would have to be changed a bit for the younger audience, it wouldn't have changed the series nature that much and it would still stay true to itself, Love Hina did, and fans of it (me included) say that what made Love Hina great was the constant comedy situations where Keitaro ended up being punched into orbit by Naru. MSN! was very much similar.
I would actually say that because the series had so many characters it would always have something to play on and the characters would also get a chance to show different sides of themselves that didn't get out that easily in Love Hina.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 2, 2008)

206 Spoilers got post on AQS forums. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Hata said:
			
		

> as expected, 206 is aligned with the Shonen Magazine 50th year anniversary issue, that is why Ken got an early break after 202, and it is reduced pages (so they can have other stuffs on,) with that NO chapter next week,
> 
> 206 XXX XXX, Rhinoceros eye
> 
> ...


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 3, 2008)

Does that mean we will soon see Kaede? I really hope so


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH!Finally I'll get to see Kaede in action again,it's about god damn time. 

"Eva still owns Negi, even in  replica".


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 3, 2008)

So is Negima gonna be in Shonen Jump?


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 3, 2008)

woho, ever since i started reading MSN! like a week ago (although i finished all 205 currently released at that time in 3 days) i have been going mad after some more. Ken akamatsu manages to do it time and time again, awesome series.
Just to bad the anime was royally screwed over not once but twice, first in how they mixed and changed the episodes, then later in how they cut it short. Although i would say that the way they managed to pull of the ending of it somewhat redeems it, but even so they should have made it longer, WAY longer.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 3, 2008)

I still ponder why they didn't continue the Negima Anime after 26 episodes?   Surely the action is good enough.  And with the current Live-Action Negima series going on now, surely there is a demand for it.

Well, hopefully they are working on a continuation of the first anime that we arnt' aware just yet.



Leafy said:


> So is Negima gonna be in Shonen Jump?



Doubtful, Ken Akamatsu has been with Shonen Magazine since 1993 with his A.I. Love You manga.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 3, 2008)

Leafy said:


> The only thing I liked in the Negima anime is the BGM.


the only thing i like another chapter


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 3, 2008)

More spoilers: 


*Spoiler*: _Ch. 206_ 





			
				Hata said:
			
		

> Kaede trained herself by bounty hunt a dragon handicapped without her vision, after beating the dragon and level up, Konoka healed it except for a horn, and tell it to stay away from human population for a while. when they met up with the bounty hunter team that took out the other dragon, they are non other than Asuna and Setsuna.
> 
> (this is another one of the why didn't I think of it Ken's master plan, Ku Fei and Kotaro talk about fight the dragon in magic world right before they enter the gateport, and Kaede and Kotaro train together, this is too logical to even think about complaining.)
> 
> ...






My thoughts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



KAEDE OWNS A FREAKING DRAGON BLINDFOLDED!!!111!!

and Kaede+Konoka meet up with Asuna+Setsuna


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 4, 2008)

YAYUHHZZZ NEW CHAPTER SOON XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there a 205 translated? I didn't see one...


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 4, 2008)

Here you go: 

 there is television.


----------



## LordAndross (Mar 5, 2008)

Quick question, what day of the week is this manga released. Like Bleach and Naruto both come out on Thursday's.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

depends since theres always raws coming out at different times.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Is 206 translated yet?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

If no one posted it than its obviously not so why ask?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Because there are some people who read them at different sites that perhaps translate faster? And sometimes, those other people do not upload them either.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 5, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> Quick question, what day of the week is this manga released. Like Bleach and Naruto both come out on Thursday's.



it comes out today.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2008)

Negi choosing darkness doesn't shock me at all. He always manages to do the thing that's out of his character. Plus, it wouldn't have been as interesting if he trained with "light" 

At least we now know what Nodoka's been up to xD


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 5, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi choosing darkness doesn't shock me at all. He always manages to do the thing that's out of his character. Plus, it wouldn't have been as interesting if he trained with "light"
> 
> At least we now know what Nodoka's been up to xD


hehe yeah, she aint the goody goody she wants everyone to think she is


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 6, 2008)

lol.

Remember the "Dark" Nodoka, Paru drew. 

That is her true self.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, the ring is excactly what i thought it would be ! Noone will mess with her now


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 6, 2008)

man, nodoka really wants to see if negi will be her "partner",
it will be very interesting what will happen if that didnt turn out to be true.

how does the ring work anyway, does it just let you see your partner or does it let you see other people's partner?

if it let you see other people's partner then Paru will probably steal it from nodoka the moment she laid her eyes on it ^^


----------



## PDQ (Mar 6, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi choosing darkness doesn't shock me at all. He always manages to do the thing that's out of his character. Plus, it wouldn't have been as interesting if he trained with "light"
> 
> At least we now know what Nodoka's been up to xD



I rather expected him to do what he usually does, use his brains to come up with something new, create a version of Eva's powerup based on powers of light, since that's his specialty.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 6, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I rather expected him to do what he usually does, use his brains to come up with something new, create a version of Eva's powerup based on powers of light, since that's his specialty.


well he was most proficient with wind of the three elements (thats what is shown the most anyway, the light element is actually only used with his arrows and rarely elsewhere, thunder is seemingly the most rare of the three)

But i sort of expected him to go in the direction of his father too. He has been following it for a while now and thus its no surprise we get to expect certain things of him, but i am glad that he chose to take the dark path.

While eva was far from my favorite character to begin with, as we got to know more and more about her and her nature of doing things, i gotta say she is really growing on me.
Asuna still looks the best though, heterochromia or not she has the most charming personality


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 6, 2008)

Negi is really different from his father after all. Dark wasn't every unexpected.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 6, 2008)

How exactly is Negi gonna use dark magic with light elemental spells?


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 6, 2008)

Leafy said:


> How exactly is Negi gonna use dark magic with light elemental spells?


probably learn how to use dark arts. I doubt you are bound to any elemental in the series. The key is more what you are naturally aligned with (kinda like with chakra in naruto) and how much time you wish to invest in learning new affinities.

He won't be using the light as much now then, or better yet, perhaps he takes both his skills in light and dark and combine them to make something even more powerful than each individual element would ever be. It would be kinda the same thing that Takamichi did with his magical energy. He used the internal energy in himself and the external energies flowing around them and combined them into something greater than each individual power.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 6, 2008)

I like Negi's dark face


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2008)

Jogemu said:


> That's my line. o_O



I'm willing to share her.  



PDQ said:


> I rather expected him to do what he usually does, use his brains to come up with something new, create a version of Eva's powerup based on powers of light, since that's his specialty.



From the looks of his nightmare/fever, it appears it's one of those trials to see which side you're really on.  So looks like he will be Dark from now on, and not a Light user.

Unless Ken has it that Negi is a "Grey" (neither Light and Dark).




stormrunner said:


> probably learn how to use dark arts. I doubt you are bound to any elemental in the series. The key is more what you are naturally aligned with (kinda like with chakra in naruto) and how much time you wish to invest in learning new affinities.
> 
> He won't be using the light as much now then, or better yet, perhaps he takes both his skills in light and dark and combine them to make something even more powerful than each individual element would ever be. It would be kinda the same thing that Takamichi did with his magical energy. He used the internal energy in himself and the external energies flowing around them and combined them into something greater than each individual power.



I don't think it's the same elemental system like Naruto and many other Anime.  It appears to be two fold with your Elemental Magic (Fire, Ice, Wind), and your Core Magic (Light and Dark).

Just look at Evangeline, she is a Dark/Ice user.  Nagi is Light/Wind?.  And now appears that Negi will be Dark/Wind.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 7, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't think it's the same elemental system like Naruto and many other Anime.  It appears to be two fold with your Elemental Magic (Fire, Ice, Wind), and your Core Magic (Light and Dark).
> 
> Just look at Evangeline, she is a Dark/Ice user.  Nagi is Light/Wind?.  And now appears that Negi will be Dark/Wind.


If it was two fold then Negi wouldn't also have skills in thunder magic which he has. And based on what we have been told, its likely that the mages have their own affinity like in the case of Naruto but unlike Naruto (which is actually mostly bound to two-fold elements) they are not bound to it. They can learn mastery of the other elements to.
Take Rakan for example. While it is true that we have yet to see him actually use most of his skills, he has shown that he can access the dark power if he really wishes too. True enough he doesn't show much capability as to actually controlling it but he is able to use it but he was still partnered up with Nagi which suggest that even he is someone whos more of a light master (in his case i would bet on fire too)

The actual element in MSN i don't think matters that much as far as persons go. Dark magic was made forbidden because of the damaging effect of it, but inherently any magic can be used both for good or bad, this has also been said in the manga. Magic is neutral, the user is the one that decides how it is used.


----------



## LordAndross (Mar 7, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> probably learn how to use dark arts. I doubt you are bound to any elemental in the series. The key is more what you are naturally aligned with (kinda like with chakra in naruto) and how much time you wish to invest in learning new affinities.
> 
> He won't be using the light as much now then, or better yet, perhaps he takes both his skills in light and dark and combine them to make something even more powerful than each individual element would ever be. It would be kinda the same thing that Takamichi did with his magical energy. He used the internal energy in himself and the external energies flowing around them and combined them into something greater than each individual power.



I like to call this sort of "combination magic" Twilight. As it's both light and dark element's. Although by nature the combination of such opposite's is most likely extremely fatal. Such as Fire and Ice, they just dont mix naturally, which is why it takes someone gifted to do it.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 7, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> I like to call this sort of "combination magic" Twilight. As it's both light and dark element's. Although by nature the combination of such opposite's is most likely extremely fatal. Such as Fire and Ice, they just dont mix naturally, which is why it takes someone gifted to do it.


might be true, but isn't he perhaps the one that can do it? I mean it is being repeated over and over that his father was a pretty much complete idiot when it came to spells. He was a close combat specialist much like Asuna. Negi seemingly has more traits of his mother in that regard and is a genius.

in that regard he is also more like Evangeline who herself studied to find a way to get the power she has, and that resulted in the powerup neji is about to use and he will take it one step further.

And just for arguments sake, if dark magic alone was that dangerous, maybe combining it with the most unthinkable element (being light) is perhaps the way to not only increase the power, but at the same time maybe make it less risky in some ways.


----------



## ditaneous (Mar 8, 2008)

> Negi seemingly has more traits of his mother in that regard and is a genius.



Speaking of Negi's mother....I want to know more about her.  He's always so focused on his dad, wouldn't his mother have some info on Nagi's whereabouts?  That is to say, if she's still alive.  I think she is, otherwise they would have already said she was dead a while ago and left it at that.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 8, 2008)

ditaneous said:


> Speaking of Negi's mother....I want to know more about her.  He's always so focused on his dad, wouldn't his mother have some info on Nagi's whereabouts?  That is to say, if she's still alive.  I think she is, otherwise they would have already said she was dead a while ago and left it at that.


my guess is that she either is petrified with the rest of the villagers or she died giving birth to Negi or something. Negi was raised by his sister and the villagers around him so she was pretty much distant from day 1.

But you do have a point though, it would be interesting to know a bit about her regardless of her current situation.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 8, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> If it was two fold then Negi wouldn't also have skills in thunder magic which he has. And based on what we have been told, its likely that the mages have their own affinity like in the case of Naruto but unlike Naruto (which is actually mostly bound to two-fold elements) they are not bound to it. They can learn mastery of the other elements to.



Agreed with everything, except one thing.

I am not sure about this, but in Naruto, just because they pertain to a certain element doesn't mean that they can use jutsus for other elements.

Kakashi for example, can copy a lot of various jutsus and use all different types. Same goes for Pain from what we heard, with his rinengan. And Kakuzu too ? I am not sure <.<


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Kakashi for example, can copy a lot of various jutsus and use all different types. Same goes for Pain from what we heard, with his rinengan. And Kakuzu too ? I am not sure <.<



kakashi can use different types but he can only go so far in the other elements(not including lightning). he can't reach the same power with earth as he can with lightning. 

i got that from the fight with kakuzu since he purposly took hearts with that each had a different elemental effinity. so kakuzu coudl use all the elements to their fullest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2008)

Ch.206 is now out


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Ch.206 is now out


woho. been popping by like 50 times a day to check for updates. About time it came


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2008)

^Awesome chapter, and the cast is starting to find one another


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^Awesome chapter, and the cast is starting to find one another


hehe yeh, my guess is that there will be 3 groups all together looking for each other. 1 being Kaede and co, the other being Negi and co and the third being Yue (once she regains her memory) and the rest.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't forget about Takamichi and Mana, we don't know what they are up to just yet.  

With Chachamaru and Asakura looking for the others, most likely they will be the ones that run into Yue and Nodoka, and it will be Takamichi and Mana that will run into Asuna's group.   That leaves Makie and Yuna, who got Negi's message (as Nagi) to meet at Ostia.   All that is left is Ako's group, who will have to wait until after the Tournement for the money.  And of course after the Tournament, it means there surely will be a fight in Ostia over the last bridge.

Just hope Ken isn't as rushing as he has been doing with the reunion.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 9, 2008)

So who's still unaccounted for at this point, just Ku Fei, Haruna and Anya?


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 9, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> So who's still unaccounted for at this point, just Ku Fei, Haruna and Anya?



Kamo as well.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 9, 2008)

Random1257 said:


> Kamo as well.


Oh yeah, almost forgot about him.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 9, 2008)

Wasn't Kamo with Negi and Co? 
Oh well, if he wasn't Asakura will find him. Those two are to similar NOT to come across each other


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 11, 2008)

Is 207 (RAW) out?


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 11, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Is 207 (RAW) out?


From what I hear I think there's no new chapter this week...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 11, 2008)

Why no new chapter ??!!


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 11, 2008)

The mangaka is on break.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh cool. Ken akamatsu, Im expecting good stuff in the future


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess the people from AQS was right.


----------



## The_Leader (Mar 12, 2008)

So, checking in (from far too much work and stuff to be done) to give props to this manga. As of far, the best of Akamatsu (the guy, not the dog)'s works, and lovin' it.

And as to be very brief and not offtopic, prediction; Kaede is learning to use a doujutsu, hence the blindfold. Probably a illusion technique, to offset whatever problems she might have with physical combat.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 12, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Oh cool. Ken akamatsu, Im expecting good stuff in the future


Can always expect good stuff from Akamatsu


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone here know whose Negi's mother?


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't think so.

There is absolutely no information on Negi's mother yet. Although there are some theories that Stan might be the father of Negi's mother.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 12, 2008)

Random1257 said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> There is absolutely no information on Negi's mother yet. Although there are some theories that Stan might be the father of Negi's mother.


I thought Stan is Negi's uncle...


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 12, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I thought Stan is Negi's uncle...



There is no real concrete evidence that Stan is Negi's uncle or grandfather. 

Could be just someone who took pity on Negi and acted like a mentor.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, Stan is just an Uncle in name.  He's really a friend of Nagi.

Though I'm wonder about Nekane.  She is Negi's cousin, which means that Nagi should've had a brother.   But yet we know nothing about him as well. (Died in the Magic War?   Or is the Mastermind behind Fate and Nagi's disappearance?)  


As for Negi's mother.   You all would really find this funny, but somehow I always had this odd feeling that Eva is his mother.  But of course it doesn't fit with her being put in confinement at Mahora, which was 5 years before Negi was born, and Nagi forgetting about her.

I also had the odd thought that Asuna is Negi's real sister (to play on the Nekane-sisterly bond Asuna sometimes has) and their mother was the former Queen of the Magic world.

Of course, I admit what I just said is really way out there.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 13, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Stan is just an Uncle in name.  He's really a friend of Nagi.
> 
> Though I'm wonder about Nekane.  She is Negi's cousin, which means that Nagi should've had a brother.   But yet we know nothing about him as well. (Died in the Magic War?   Or is the Mastermind behind Fate and Nagi's disappearance?)
> 
> ...


Not way out there, i must admit i have been thinking the same thing, but with the relationship between Asuna and Negi i doubt that is the case. 
But if it wasn't for that i would definently consider it.

As for negis cousin, well don't think to hard about that. I have seen it been done in many cases where an outsider gets the title of uncle or cousin or something because of the nature of their close relationships. In Naruto we have Sais "brother" and in Chobits we have robotic daughters so there are many similar things done in many mangas. 
Personally i think thats the authors way of saying that we are all humans made from the same flesh and blood and its impossible not to have a shared ancestry at this point in time (its just a matter of looking back far enough) and these things as blood relations shouldn't matter as much as relations in themselves. (in other words, bonds transcend everything)


----------



## ibnDOTcom (Mar 13, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch206.rar



thank you.


----------



## isanon (Mar 13, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I also had the odd thought that Asuna is Negi's real sister (to play on the Nekane-sisterly bond Asuna sometimes has) and their mother was the former Queen of the Magic world.


 ofcause this would have made nagi VERY young the first time he became a father since he was like 15 or something like that during the war and asuna was like 3 - 4  when they rescued her


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone here know the name of the song from the OST? I think it's Nodoka's theme it's around 00:50.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1-DAgiSs3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 15, 2008)

Yay!

New Eva set.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone here knows what chapter is this? I'm planning to bring this up in a debate.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 16, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Anyone here knows what chapter is this? I'm planning to bring this up in a debate.


Don't know the exact number, but its not far after Negi started training under Evas tutelage. This is probably the second or perhaps third match we get to see them in after their first encounter when Eva wanted to drain him for blood and he made the pactio with Asuna


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2008)

no spoilers for 207??????


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 16, 2008)

Muk said:


> no spoilers for 207??????



Spoilers usually come out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2008)

is this a weekly or biweekly manga?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 17, 2008)

Weekly just the mangaka took a week off.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm hearing that there might not be a chapter this week since the mangaka took a trip or something like that.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 18, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I'm hearing that there might not be a chapter this week since the mangaka took a trip or something like that.



Nevermind. 

Ch. 207 Spoilers: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pictures: 



> Chacha's party was on the whale ship, after Chacha detect a presence Kazumi called up her "super stealth" artifact, and Sayo rides on it (the one with the writting "Sayo Special Use" to see Ku Fei.
> 
> Ku Fei is actually pulling a Ryoga, remember in the resort she was blasting little rocks? in this chapter she was blasting "little mountain"!
> 
> ...







The RAW should be out in a few hours.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 18, 2008)

What? Ku Fei is a mountain buster?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG YAY! AND FU KEI FINALLY MAKES HER APPEARANCE! XD YAY BAKA YELLOW! ^w^


----------



## ditaneous (Mar 18, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Anyone here knows what chapter is this? I'm planning to bring this up in a debate.



it's chapter 167


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 19, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A clone of Eva is freaking owning Negi.



*Spoiler*: __ 



And that was only a clone of weaker Eva hundreds of years ago, I guess that's also the same Eva that was vulnerable to vampire weakness.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is it that whenever Negi gets a boost of power Eva's always there to kick his ass twice harder than the current antagonist of the arc.

Then again,Eva IS an extremely adept Mage so I guess it all works out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice Chapter!

Seems they are finding one another and the only ones still really missing is Anya, Haruna, and Chamo (whose most likely with each other).   Then somehow someone will run into Takamichi and Mana as well.

And so nice to see Chisame being concerned for Negi.   I'm really starting to wonder if she is the one he will end up with afterall.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blood...

And lots of it.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 20, 2008)

wheres the beef? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cause Eva is the only one that has been confirmed is capable of dealing with the antagonist if she really wants too. She is at least at at his level if not even higher. Negis current trainer (forgot the maniacs name) even shows his respect for her.

Eva was and still is the ultimate pinnacle of darkness incarnate, she has just had a slight change of heart after meeting Nagi and a persuasive encounter with Negi to change a little bit more. She is still an evil mage (clearly shown through her loveable bitchy nature (she is the coolest character in the mange in my eyes)) 

Negi gets the best training he could hope for by dueling with her. Only his father could ever really match her and he has to use a book to do it (he sucked at remembering spells remember)

All the other trainers i think are only preparing him for not only the encounter with that boy/"thing" but also for a final showdown with Eva where he will demonstrate that he has surpassed her.
Thats how i see it anyway


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you talking about the weaker Eva because I just don't see Negi surpassing full-powered Eva?


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 20, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Are you talking about the weaker Eva because I just don't see Negi surpassing full-powered Eva?


man no way negi can surpass eva, she is like THE Evil, evil reincarnated, hell spawn, lucifer himself will give way to her
if she thinks she is losing while going all out then she will probably use a spell that will kill her while killing her opponent too (just guessing here)
IF negi do surpass eva then it will probably be many, many years to come, because there are only so many shortcuts to gaining power in a short time and eva's way is probably the rarest of the rare


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 21, 2008)

There's a reason why Eva is always compared with Nagi. 

The two of them are basically the strongest on either side, dark and light respectively. Plus that is why Negi is aiming to be as strong as both of them. 

We have yet to see Eva even use the "Dark Magic". If it is as powerful as Kanka as said, then it will give Eva an enormous power up.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 21, 2008)

We have also yet to see her full powered during full moon and considering that she one shotted Sukuna who has said to be powerful enough to one shot every western mage and according to Rakan's power level chart Sukuna is way above Fate then I'm sure as hell that Eva is way above Fate too.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 21, 2008)

Negi is going to pass her one day, if his father took her down so easy than yeah I can see it happening soon.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

When will chapter get translated XD?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Negi is going to pass her one day, if his father took her down so easy than yeah I can see it happening soon.


That scene is more like a comedy scene, we never really get to see an actual fight besides Eva is in love with Nagi.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 21, 2008)

Leafy said:


> That scene is more like a comedy scene, we never really get to see an actual fight besides Eva is in love with Nagi.


True, but considering their combat skills i would still call them equals. Nagi and Negi both are magical warriors, they are able to go extremely far on basic skills alone and combine that with a partner even further.

Think of it like this. Nagi was considered so strong that he didn't need a partner, now consider what if he was to use one. He had several but they where seemingly only on some occasions at his side in the later years.

Negi is much more capable seeing as he can remember more than 5-6 spells unlike his father. That ability while being able to master the basics just as well as his father and the usage of a partner to stall any opponent while he channel a super spell would be devastating. Negi is just working out a way to attain that power.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 23, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> True, but considering their combat skills i would still call them equals.


Now that you've mentioned this Negi might surpassed Nagi or Eva but that only might happen at end of the series but seriously if Negi will somehow get stronger than these two then I just hope characters like Kaede, Konoka, Nodoka, Ku Fei, Yue, Setsuna etc. wont get stronger than either Nagi or Eva because that will just ruined everything.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol me too


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 23, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Now that you've mentioned this Negi might surpassed Nagi or Eva but that only might happen at end of the series but seriously if Negi will somehow get stronger than these two then I just hope characters like Kaede, Konoka, Nodoka, Ku Fei, Yue, Setsuna etc. wont get stronger than either Nagi or Eva because that will just ruined everything.


Hehe, well there is a twist of irony there. Nagi and his partners i would call equally strong the entire bunch. They where however strong in their individual ways so even if 2 of them where equals on different areas of magic, they could still defeat one another by applying their different strengths to battle the other ones weaknesses. It comes down to knowledge and strategy in other words. Kaede is strong in her senses and a naturally gifted warrior and because she knows her weaknesses (lets take the "kage bunshin" which gets weaker the more clones made, she knows this as seen in her fight at the tournament) she is able to fight without being knocked out in the beginning of any fight. We see Negi learning this (perhaps most in his fight with takamitchi at the tournament) over the course of the manga too.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 24, 2008)

208 SPOILERS!!!!11!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Negi can't do it no more...
> 
> C Eva Ha ha ha, what is wrong kiddo? it's only been a few hundred hours, you can't take it anymore!?
> 
> ...










CAN HE DO IT?!? YES HE CAN!!  

Raw should be out tomorrow.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Eva.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to chuckle at this line: "Yo, ojisan.  There is not enough herbs, give me some more!"  

Chisame's into the herbs.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2008)

what happend to 207 scan not out yet?


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 26, 2008)

does this "dark path effect" look like what happened to yusuke when genkai gave him the spirit wave orb? ok, ill drop the YYH references. i finally got out of the hospital ( i wont divulge) so ive missed the past three chapters, so whats happening now?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2008)

Evangeline, you're Hata on AQS forums?? O.o


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 26, 2008)

Maedhros said:


> Evangeline, you're Hata on AQS forums?? O.o



No. 

I just "borrow" his spoilers.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 26, 2008)

I know this is an odd question, but does anyone who can translate wanna team up with me to produce some scans? o.o I'm very experienced in editing graphics and I've been making my own cleaned up versions but now all I lack is the english text ^^' I can only translate a tiny tiny bit (year 1 japanese class woo! XD ) so I don't wanna screw it up >.<


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 27, 2008)

one manga doesnt have 207 or 208 up yet, i think.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 27, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I hope no one releases before saturday XD That's when we'll probably finish by ^^'



Lol go for it 

*Cheers*


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 28, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol go for it
> 
> *Cheers*



Akki and I will definitely get it done by Saturday. Maybe Friday night if I get home early enough.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 28, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Akki and I will definitely get it done by Saturday. Maybe Friday night if I get home early enough.


wuhu 
Take your time though, ill take quality over speed any day


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 28, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> wuhu
> Take your time though, ill take quality over speed any day



Seconded. It is okay, we are capable of patience


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay! Encouragement does amazing things! XD *starts editing other chapter*


----------



## Grim35 (Mar 28, 2008)

go for it


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 28, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Yay! Encouragement does amazing things! XD *starts editing other chapter*


yay


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes we really need someone who is expreienced in photoshop cause mine has been being a butt to me *thwaks PS* It needs fixing T~T

Negima Fan... hmm it's kinda plain |:< But I guess it could work for now until we get some suggestions ^u~

(PS, Omg! I posted a blog about myself XD I find it very interesting to learn about people so go check mine out if you want a little peek into my life ;P btw.... there are pictures of me o.o amazing right? I actually have pictures of me on the internet! XD <-- hates photos)


----------



## LordAndross (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet, *gives rep* I look forward to it. It still suck's though how AQS has fallen so since 05-06. I've seen so many great fansub groups go down. Too many to count. But alas, thus is life.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 29, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Haha I see  Well I might be a little preoccupied tomorrow helping out my sister but I'll _try_ to get on.... This weekend isn't the best for me. It's gonna be hecktic


*bows to xxBakaAkki* sorry it came a bit late, i was rather tired when first saw the download, still an awesome help


----------



## Grim35 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a weird question, but do you got it in .zip
o.O


----------



## Grim35 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok. thanks


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 29, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks for the scan.
> 
> Very interesting....this is almost how *Mahou-X* got started



Hehe I already made my own forums =w= We have over 70 memebers and over 5000 posts already...  Everyone is so friendly, it really makes me happy ^w^ (forum is in siggy ;3 )

But I think this little group of ours will sufice for now on this board hehe x3


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 29, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks for the scan.
> 
> Very interesting....this is almost how *Mahou-X* got started



I'm just doing this since a lot of people want their MSN translated earlier and for the +reps


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 29, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I'm just doing this since a lot of people want their MSN translated earlier and for the +reps



XD The only thing I thought of was, "Hey! I'm good at computer graphics but I've never used them to help people! Well that's gonna change XD" Yep... kinda like that. And I just was bored


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Evangeline. I have photoshop CS2 and everything. If you can just give me a link that is a faq guide on how to clean up these photos, I can help with that.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 29, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hey Evangeline. I have photoshop CS2 and everything. If you can just give me a link that is a faq guide on how to clean up these photos, I can help with that.



Alright. 

here

This is how I do it. However I'm sure there are much easier methods, that I do not know of.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 29, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Alright.
> 
> Download here
> 
> This is how I do it. However I'm sure there are much easier methods, that I do not know of.


Well i do know a bit of photoshop and can say that this is the best way to do it if you want it done right. Besides, when you make actions of it, it only takes a fraction of the time. In the time you do one image you might have done 10 images using actions.

But the deal with that tutorial is that its an in-depth tutorial explaining thoroughly what you have to do and what happens so it seems long. Anyone who knows the basics of photoshop well enough will say that its really pretty quick work. Once you know the basics to photoshop its like a whole new world opened up cause you don't see the limits that you see when you only see all the tools and don't know what everything does.

Its the putting in the text and getting that to look right that takes time.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you please post a link with chapter 207 translated (any quality will do), 'cause i founded only 208 here and i think Eva was talking about translating 207- but i couldn't find it  Please save my life, and post it! Looking forward to it, cheers!

btw, thanks for your efforts in translating Eva & Akki, keep it up!

btw2- sorry for my crappy english, i'm good at reading, but bad at writing


----------



## The_Leader (Mar 30, 2008)

On mangahelpers, I read that the present AQS team is planning to release 207 and 208 at the same time, but Eva and Akki's version is really well done. Great job!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol 207. WOOT. I am mad confused right now, thoguh.


----------



## Grim35 (Mar 30, 2008)

chapter 207 was funny
go ku-fei XD


----------



## PDQ (Mar 30, 2008)

Let's see, while I still enjoy Eva's fights, I'm somewhat starting to get tired of them.  For training dark magic she seems to prefer ice magic.  I get the feeling that dagger is going to lead to some big cliffhanger where Negi is on the verge of winning, but she suddenly wants to stab the scrolls, but is suddenly stopped.

On her first page, Ku Fei did not look like herself.  But she was still totally bad ass.  She makes Tsunade's attacks look like Ino's.

Asakura's pactio certainly does fit her but I wonder what it does other than fly around(and I'm assuming tack pictures and transmit them back to her).  I'm still not a big fan of these utility pactios that Asakura and Chiu have.  Honya can still predict attacks in a fight and Paru can fight with hers, but hacking and spying seem like one off deals.

Makie and Yuuna being found so soon seemed anticlimactic.  I was expecting a chapter devoted to ribbon attacks and magic gun firing.

I'm guessing Anya and Paru are together because somehow practically everyone except the two closest buddies(one going treasure hunting and the other losing her memory) got stuck together in pairs.

Hopefully after they're found, we get a chapter of Takamichi and Mana fighting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 31, 2008)

I think so too, PDQ.

And I got a feeling Chamo is with them as well.  Probably doing some sort of money making scheming with Anya being the "straight man girl".


As for the other pactios.  I wonder if they will have a second stage like Asuna's.  Which could come about from their struggle to survive in the magic world.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm...

I'm nearly done with the HQ version. It looks pretty good already, but I want to make sure it looks even better. 

I'll probably release it tomorrow/Tuesday, unless the raw comes out early, in which I'll do the raw really fast.


----------



## stormrunner (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I think so too, PDQ.
> 
> And I got a feeling Chamo is with them as well.  Probably doing some sort of money making scheming with Anya being the "straight man girl".
> 
> ...


interesting you should mention that. I personally believe that what we have seen of Asunas pactio is nothing but a mere increase in strength. I don't think we have actually seen its full abilities yet as much of Asunas past is yet a big fuzz.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 31, 2008)

207, hallelujah! Thanks Kira


----------



## PDQ (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I think so too, PDQ.
> 
> And I got a feeling Chamo is with them as well.  Probably doing some sort of money making scheming with Anya being the "straight man girl".
> 
> ...



I can't wait for Ku Fei or Kaede to get a pactio.  Especially Kaede because she seems to be good at using a wide variety of tools.

I feel like Asuna is wasting her potential by only training with Setsuna.  She could have mastery of hand to hand like Ku Fei and Ninjutu like Kaede with some Magic like Negi since her Kanka lets her synthesize magic and ki perfectly, it seems like a waste to only use it for a speed/strength booster.



Another thing I've just realized is how Negi's recent actions somewhat contracit his earlier ones.  Before when he was choosing between the magic swordsman and wizard styles, he went with the style his father did instead of Eva, now he's going with the style Eva's using rather than his father.  Although in both cases, he went against his  natural abilities(Eva said he'd be better as a Wizard and Negi is also better at light magic)
Although I still don't get why there's a powerup from absorbing dark magic but not light magic.  They seem like it should be the same idea.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 31, 2008)

I just want to say a HQ 208 is already out, so I'm not going to release anything. 

I think Akki and I are just going to concentrate on getting speedy scans out, so that people don't have to wait. 

Feedback on what we should do is always nice.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you post up the link for the HQ 208 plzz

Tanks


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 31, 2008)

Any spoilers for 209?


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 31, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Any spoilers for 209?



Yeah. 

We get to see Fate, and Tsukuyomi. That's all I know so far.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 1, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Eph TAT They got to it first.... oh well, 208 was done. I feel accomplished TwT



Bummer, you win some and you lose some.  



stormrunner said:


> interesting you should mention that. I personally believe that what we have seen of Asunas pactio is nothing but a mere increase in strength. I don't think we have actually seen its full abilities yet as much of Asunas past is yet a big fuzz.



Indeed, she's only scratched the surface.  Perhaps she will master her innate ability of magic cancelling.  That alone is a major asset to Negi.



PDQ said:


> I can't wait for Ku Fei or Kaede to get a pactio.  Especially Kaede because she seems to be good at using a wide variety of tools.



I agree.  I wonder if Ken would give Kaede the Magic Shuriken and Ku Fei the Tonfa's from the Anime Pactios like Asakura did with her Camerabots?  



PDQ said:


> I feel like Asuna is wasting her potential by only training with Setsuna.  She could have mastery of hand to hand like Ku Fei and Ninjutu like Kaede with some Magic like Negi since her Kanka lets her synthesize magic and ki perfectly, it seems like a waste to only use it for a speed/strength booster.



I agree that Ku Fei's and Kaede's martial arts would be a great asset with Kanka's Hand-to-Hand.   But I disagree that Setsuna isn't useless, for her swordmanship would come in handy in training Asuna in properly wielding her Pactio Sword.



PDQ said:


> Another thing I've just realized is how Negi's recent actions somewhat contradict his earlier ones.  Before when he was choosing between the magic swordsman and wizard styles, he went with the style his father did instead of Eva, now he's going with the style Eva's using rather than his father.  Although in both cases, he went against his  natural abilities(Eva said he'd be better as a Wizard and Negi is also better at light magic)
> Although I still don't get why there's a powerup from absorbing dark magic but not light magic.  They seem like it should be the same idea.



Who knows, either Ken messed up or it's part of his plan.  

Anyhow, a few weeks ago I commented that I think Negi might end up being a Grey Wizard (a mix of Light and Dark).   And what Eva said to Negi in 208 seemed to revive that thought.

Link removed

It's true at the end he awoken the ability to control the dark.  But somehow I feel he won't entirely embrace the darkness.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 1, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Although I still don't get why there's a powerup from absorbing dark magic but not light magic.  They seem like it should be the same idea.



I though the point of the Darkness power-up is not to just absorb darkness, but to also absorb light too. "Good and Evil...Strengh and Weakness...Everything as it is...the power to accept it and absorb it all!!" So basically, instead of seeing things as light and dark, good and evil, etc..., you just take all power in regardless of where it came from. Atleast thats what I got from the stuff in 208.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Apr 1, 2008)

> I can't wait for Ku Fei or Kaede to get a pactio. Especially Kaede because she seems to be good at using a wide variety of tools.



i thought kaede was strong enough without a pactio?    one manga finally uploaded 207, which was a somewhat..... odd ending for a chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2008)

Negi finally took in the Dark magic 

But 10+days in that world must have been rough on his body >_<


----------



## isanon (Apr 1, 2008)

"embrace the power of the dark side" 

/overly used quotes


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 1, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i thought kaede was strong enough without a pactio?    one manga finally uploaded 207, which was a somewhat..... odd ending for a chapter.



Well she is, but you never know she might get a power boost via a pactio.  


BTW, saw this on Animenews (and no, it's not an April Fool's Day joke):




			
				Negima OVA's Announced said:
			
		

> Manga artist Ken Akamatsu announced on his blog that limited editions of volumes 23 through 25 of his Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga will each include an OVA episode. The official announcement will be made in Kodansha's Weekly Shonen Magazine's next issue, which goes on sale on April 2.
> 
> The first OVA volume will sell on July 17 and cover the 176th and 177th installments of the magical school comedy manga. The second volume will follow on October 17 and cover installments 178 to 180. The final volume on January 17, 2009 will skip installment 181 and cover installments 182 and 183. The SHAFT studio will return from the second television series to animate. Kodansha employed a similar OVA-bundled manga plan for CLAMP's Tsubasa story last year.



SnoopyCool


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi finally took in the Dark magic
> 
> But 10+days in that world must have been rough on his body >_<



If you're curious, the fake Evangeline mentions that Negi had already "died" 70 times against her in his mind.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 1, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> If you're curious, the fake Evangeline mentions that Negi had already "died" 70 times against her in his mind.



Atleast it wasn't 71 times


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 2, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> If you're curious, the fake Evangeline mentions that Negi had already "died" 70 times against her in his mind.


it means that eva has hit negi with attacks that could kill him in the real world 70 times, probably, and since you cant die in the "phantom world" negi gets up everytime because of his willpower, but when his willpower is gone then he will lose any chance of obtaining dark magic or light magic, he will esstenial be a normal ten year old boy with no magic


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 2, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> it means that eva has hit negi with attacks that could kill him in the real world 70 times, probably, and since you cant die in the "phantom world" negi gets up everytime because of his willpower, but when his willpower is gone then he will lose any chance of obtaining dark magic or light magic, he will esstenial be a normal ten year old boy with no magic


And thats where it gets cool. When Eva starts asking him what he thinks dark magic is and he actually starts to see what he has to do. He has to embrace everything that can give him more strength. Just embracing one side is what makes it "light" magic. In other words its even taking the opponents attack and using them against them.
The odd thing though is that it seems as if negi actually did lose all of his willpower when he understood what dark magic is about. Not saying he is attacking Eva on a whim simply cause he understood dark magic finally, but more like he is attacking just to really understand why he is embracing it when everyone else pretty much turns their back to it.
I suspect that the old man (geh, keep forgetting his name, his current trainer, mr i-can-blow-up-a-mountain) knew this would happen and also has a bit more understanding of what dark magic is and actually came to the conclusion that dark magic isn't in itself bad. Its how you use it that determines that. Dark magic itself is damaging if you can't control it so its of course that but if you have the capability to control it then thats not an issue.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Is 208 the latest chapter?


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Manga artist Ken Akamatsu announced on his blog that limited editions of volumes 23 through 25 of his Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga will each include an OVA episode. The official announcement will be made in Kodansha's Weekly Shonen Magazine's next issue, which goes on sale on April 2.
> 
> The first OVA volume will sell on July 17 and cover the 176th and 177th installments of the magical school comedy manga. The second volume will follow on October 17 and cover installments 178 to 180. The final volume on January 17, 2009 will skip installment 181 and cover installments 182 and 183. The SHAFT studio will return from the second television series to animate. Kodansha employed a similar OVA-bundled manga plan for CLAMP's Tsubasa story last year.



i dont know if im supoosed to be excited or not. but the mahora budokai MUST be animated!


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 2, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Scan, yes.
> 
> Raw? No.
> 
> [Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 209(lq)


woot woot woot!!! :amazed
Dang it gets released fast now all of a sudden. Hope a scan is on the way


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Scan, yes.
> 
> Raw? No.
> 
> [Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 209(lq)


No scan? Then gather your team and do your fuckin job!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol woot !!! XD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 2, 2008)

yosh! time to attack 209! xD *starts cleaning*


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 2, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 2, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Here we go.



woot you knows it! XD moving on to page 7 ^^' Gahhh! my hand is cramping up D8


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 2, 2008)

thx kira-chan your the best ^^


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 2, 2008)

Is the sword Eva used against Negi in 209 is the same one she used in her fight with Setsuna? I read somewhere that spell is high level and has the ability to convert/manipulate matter.


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> yosh! time to attack 209! xD *starts cleaning*





Evangeline said:


> Here we go.


 Wuhu, keep at it guys. Your scans are great


----------



## isanon (Apr 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No scan? Then gather your team and do your fuckin job!


lol ban


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 3, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> Wuhu, keep at it guys. Your scans are great



 well I already did all the cleaning yesterday (and my hand was killing me. 2.5hours!). Keep at it Evangeline! PS we still need a team name  help us out peeps


----------



## Tuxx (Apr 4, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Is the sword Eva used against Negi in 209 is the same one she used in her fight with Setsuna? I read somewhere that spell is high level and has the ability to convert/manipulate matter.



*Ensis Exsequens*

Sword of the Executioner

Meaning "executioner's sword in Latin, the Ensis Exsequens spell is one which instantly converts matter into a solid (or liquid into a gas) which then is conveyed via a violent phase transition to attack an opponent (in the story, the spell is unincanted).  On some matter, the spell has no effect, but an object or individual thusly phase-shifted instantly into a gas would be just as instantly vaporized.  Depending upon the spell's area of effect, then, the outcome might be very destructive, indeed, with anything in its effective range essentially wiped out of existence.

Although it may be normal upon hearing the term "vaporized" for one to expect a sudden increase in temperature, matter that is transported via phase transition actually absorbs an incredible amount of heat energy, so much so that the surrounding temperatures suddenly drop.  (At 1AT, a steamlike vapor with a temperature of -25°C develops.)  This powerful spell has an additional  effect―even if the brunt of the spell is avoided, the target still has to deal with the extreme low temperature left in its wake to deal with.

Most magic that utilizes cold does so by lowering the temperature of an object; this creates a corresponding condensation effect.  Ensis Exsequens, on the other hand, causes extreme cold by initiating phase transition by means of the sudden transformation  of solids into gases.  For spells as high level as this, only mages of Evangeline's ability (or above) would be able to master it.


Negi used an incomplete Ensis Exsequens back in chapter 198.  I think it's more of an AoE unincanted spell...rather than the sword itself?


----------



## PDQ (Apr 4, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i thought kaede was strong enough without a pactio?    one manga finally uploaded 207, which was a somewhat..... odd ending for a chapter.


Yea, but Setsuna technically is considered stronger and even she has a pactio with Negi(the flying blades, although that seems relatively weak compared to her other abilities).  The strange thing is that I don't think she even used it the first time she made it.  Or maybe that's the pactio with Konoka?


Scorpio3.14 said:


> I though the point of the Darkness power-up is not to just absorb darkness, but to also absorb light too. "Good and Evil...Strengh and Weakness...Everything as it is...the power to accept it and absorb it all!!" So basically, instead of seeing things as light and dark, good and evil, etc..., you just take all power in regardless of where it came from. Atleast thats what I got from the stuff in 208.


Hmmm that would make more sense.  At first I thought with the white and black parts that he somehow combined them, but then I realized Rakan did the same thing.
But it would explain why it's similar to Kanka.  Kanka combines Ki and Magic while this combines Light and Dark Magic(although in that regard, I would imagine Kanka is still stronger since Ki and Magic are more different)
Of course, if Asuna mastered the combination of Light and Dark Magic with Ki...the world would be over.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 4, 2008)

Almost done.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome XD


----------



## Tuxx (Apr 5, 2008)

Leafy said:


> How about the one he used in 207? Is that a simple magical light sword or incomplete Ensis Exsequens?



Negi copies Eva now.  Eva used the sword of conviction (or is it maybe Ensis Exsequens?)  as if it was a normal magical sword throughout her fight with Setsuna.  It's not until at the end doe she incant Ensis Exsequens.  Also, she pulled it out on the dean too in chapter 195.

Anyways, Ensis Exsequen could be a completely different spell from sword of conviction.  Or it could be part of the spell...I don't exactly know yet.

Ken needs to start explaining more.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, Photoshop isn't working for me for some reason, and it is frozen.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 5, 2008)

NFS-Negima 209 LQ

Ta-Da!

My photoshop is quirky so I had to do the typesetting in Gimp.  Pain in the butt. 

Credits to xxBakaAkki, and me. Akki did cleaning, I did typesetting/cleaning and translation. 

I really need a Jap translator, because I can't do it, it takes me too long. 

Please +rep to show your appreciation!


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2008)

poor black dragon or what ever type of dragon that is

he got spared only to get owned T__T


----------



## ibnDOTcom (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks eva.  i'm starting to look forward to NFS scans.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the chapter, great job you two!


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome, thanks so much, great choice for file host too, same as freelancer's.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2008)

KEep up the great work XD


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the appreciation you guys. 

If I get enough, I'll actually set time aside so as to get the scan out immediately rather then later.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't quite follow what they were saying at the end(the vertical text is rather hard to read, although keep up the good job)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did they say they destroyed the city where the tournament would be held?  And what was the former kingdom part about?




Also what was Rakan saying in that one frame where it seemed like just whited out japanese characters?


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I didn't quite follow what they were saying at the end(the vertical text is rather hard to read, although keep up the good job)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hmm. 

Basically Ostia is separated into two parts, old abandoned ruins, that used to be the capital, and the new vibrant city where the tourny is held. 

Oops, just noticed I missed that, but basically Raken repeats what he said about Negi not waking up and the repercussions.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Basically Ostia is separated into two parts, old abandoned ruins, that used to be the capital, and the new vibrant city where the tourny is held.
> 
> Oops, just noticed I missed that, but basically Raken repeats what he said about Negi not waking up and the repercussions.



Ah thanks!

Any idea who the 2 princesses with body guards are?  I take it Asuna and Konoka constitute princesses while Setsuna and Kaede are the bodyguards?  But how would Konoka be a princess?  I mean, I know she has strong magic, but I didn't think she was actually royalty(unless it's just generic terminology for someone of high birth, -hime I presume?)


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 6, 2008)

But Konoka is the daugther of East Mages chief, so she actually is a princess(or something like that at least).


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Ah thanks!
> 
> Any idea who the 2 princesses with body guards are?  I take it Asuna and Konoka constitute princesses while Setsuna and Kaede are the bodyguards?  But how would Konoka be a princess?  I mean, I know she has strong magic, but I didn't think she was actually royalty(unless it's just generic terminology for someone of high birth, -hime I presume?)



Yeah, Konoka is considered a princess.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 6, 2008)

I have heard about this weird theory...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be that Asuna is Negi's mother?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I have heard about this weird theory...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I hope not, that would be beyond fucked up


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I have heard about this weird theory...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Geeze, change "search for" with "kill" in terms of his goals for his father and he'd have the ultimate Oedipus Complex.  But I doubt that.  She's too young.


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 6, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> NFS-Negima 209 LQ
> 
> Ta-Da!
> 
> ...


whats exactly is wrong with your PS?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks evangelion and akki . keep up the good work.


any yay dark negi


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> whats exactly is wrong with your PS?



I don't know, whenever I start it up it freezes when trying to load plug-ins. 

It works when I load it through bridge though.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I don't know, whenever I start it up it freezes when trying to load plug-ins.
> 
> It works when I load it through bridge though.



Lol all adobe products are like that, you need like a 5 gb vid card to run those things.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

I do have a 5gb card. 

It is an 8800GT that my dad installed for me. I'm pretty sure it is a software problem.


----------



## DukeLaGold (Apr 6, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> NFS-Negima 209 LQ
> 
> Ta-Da!
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. X3


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

It is my pleasure doing it guys. I'm a MSN fan too.  

The reps are mighty fine as well.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Eva, Baka, if you want, I can always help you guys clean during thursdays and fridays.

When do the raws come out? I can basically help anyday but Tuesdays and wednesdays


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 6, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hey Eva, Baka, if you want, I can always help you guys clean during thursdays and fridays.
> 
> When do the raws come out? I can basically help anyday but Tuesdays and wednesdays



That's perfect.

They come out at Wednesday nights.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 7, 2008)

I normally sit down and have a clean-a-thon with them Wednesday after school when i get home ^^' I do all my cleaning then and afterwards I lay on the ground for a while letting my hand recooperate XD PS I'm pretty good with typesetting. I've been using Fireworks for years and years =.= If you want I could help with it... (very easy on FW)


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 7, 2008)

Guys, is it wrong for me to have a hard-on for Chachamaru? 
Aside from the 'it's a fucking manga character, you freak'


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 7, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Guys, is it wrong for me to have a hard-on for Chachamaru?
> Aside from the 'it's a fucking manga character, you freak'


Nah, i'd hit it too


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2008)

last chapter was badass with negi getting the new power , but i still think he has a while to go to get to fate's level


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 8, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I don't know, whenever I start it up it freezes when trying to load plug-ins.
> 
> It works when I load it through bridge though.


hmm, depending on what version of ps you are using it might be that the plugins maybe are to old or something. It depends if you have checked if its related to all plugins or just a select few. Other than that i can only think that it may be some setting issues (unless your memory settings are completely awac in which case it should have froze up at once)



Evangeline said:


> I do have a 5gb card.
> 
> It is an 8800GT that my dad installed for me. I'm pretty sure it is a software problem.



In that case i might guess 3 things: 1) Wrong driver installed (done that to my old 6800gt and windows did NOT respond to kindly to it, although i never got around to testing it in ps cause it was messed up in advance
2) crappy driver installed. It might be the right driver, but sometimes the driver that comes with the card is actually NOT the best one. In some cases its worth checking if microsoft has released a WHQL driver. These drivers are certified to work by windows to the individual cards and i have experienced that they can actually work better than the driver that comes with the card in many cases.
3) If you are using Vista i needn't say much. Nvidia (which made your gfx chipset) have according to Microsoft been the #1 problem in relation to driver updates. If its their fault or microsoft for creating a (what i think is) sucky OS (compared to Xp anyway) or Nvidia remains to be seen. I believe it to be all microsucks fault for going about sealing everyone else out of their system core to gain a monopoly on the market (of course no one would ever admit to it -.-)


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 8, 2008)

I fixed it, just re-installed some of my older plug-ins.


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 8, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I fixed it, just re-installed some of my older plug-ins.


well good it was that simple then 

Working on getting my pc back in shape so perhaps i can help in cleaning at a later time too 

been pretty much forced to replace my motherboard and my gfx card. I hope i don't have to replace anything else and if all things go well i should be up and running even more smoothly than before


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 8, 2008)

Spoiler Pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed




RAW will be out in tomorrow. I may not be able to do the trans/scan this week since I'm heading to Vegas over the weekend.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 9, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Spoiler Pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh? "very slightly" ironic, I just got back from vegas since Friday(ESt). But, man i'm bored, up to date on everything, CDR2,Bleach,NarutoSH,DC for anime as there arent any onther series ongiong that I like and or have heard of. Manga wise, i'm up to the latest on SHnY, Doubt, MSN, inuyasha, bleach, naruto, dc, one piece, d.gray, and full metal with hellsing. But anyway's, keep up the great work! Man I'm tired, look forward to haruhi season two, novel 10, and more CD and october's sequal for 00.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 9, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> Oh? "very slightly" ironic, I just got back from vegas since Friday(ESt). But, man i'm bored, up to date on everything, CDR2,Bleach,NarutoSH,DC for anime as there arent any onther series ongiong that I like and or have heard of. Manga wise, i'm up to the latest on SHnY, Doubt, MSN, inuyasha, bleach, naruto, dc, one piece, d.gray, and full metal with hellsing. But anyway's, keep up the great work! Man I'm tired, look forward to haruhi season two, novel 10, and more CD and october's sequal for 00.



We were just freaking out over last chapter of Detective Conan @w@ Wai Wai~! I can't believe poor Shinichi! XD (next chapter will have color ;9 ) 

Plus, if Eva wont be here to translate then I don't see a point in me cleaning (It's tiring you know)...


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 10, 2008)

LoL, that hand's important!, keep it well rested! No chappy next week, ah well, that's all good, as there's plenty of other thing's coming out anyway.


*Spoiler*: _Raw talk goes in spoiler tags_ 



God I love this manga, Akamatsu will surely reach the level of epic that only the kami's themselves would grant for this manga.
Man, Evangeline look's lolilicious as usual. And what's this? Zazi, Yotsuba and Hakase gothic loli style? Eva must be bored  And asakura has discovered Chachamaru's "crank shaft".




Sorry about that, was late, I distinctly remember going to do so, but must of forgot. :\ Indeed though, good job.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me or are there 2 Chachamarus and no Chachazeros?  Or is the one with Eva a fake?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2008)

okay all the other girls have some special ability now so i see there use, but whats the point of yue - wow shes learning basic magic, shell really be helpful, i mean anything she can do can already be done by negi and eva, so what kind of assest would she be


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> okay all the other girls have some special ability now so i see there use, but whats the point of yue - wow shes learning basic magic, shell really be helpful, i mean anything she can do can already be done by negi and eva, so what kind of assest would she be



Ken will find a way to make sure Yue's of some use to the group. On the outside it does look a bit redundant, but hopefully we'll see what type of contribution she can bring to the group. 

Or perhaps, we'll be treated by some plot no justu that allows her to do something entirely out of her range thus solidifying her status among the characters


----------



## PDQ (Apr 11, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> okay all the other girls have some special ability now so i see there use, but whats the point of yue - wow shes learning basic magic, shell really be helpful, i mean anything she can do can already be done by negi and eva, so what kind of assest would she be



While I think you're right at the moment, Yue's pactio does grant the tools to learn ridiculously powerful magic that would otherwise be hard to access.  So while she's far behind right now, I think it's just basic training for survival so that she can provide Negi with advice for training later on.

Either that or she'll grow so quickly in magic, she'll become the Wizard of the group(while Negi is more of the magic swordsman).  Even Thousand Master cast spells from a book, and Yue has the ultimate book for magic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2008)

if she surpassed negi in magic that would be so lame, im mean that would make the wizarding world also look lame, if a regular human can outclass a child prodigy son of a legend
this would be the linali - allen argument again
plus didnt it say in the last chapter that shes in a mageknight class? maybe i misread that
but i must say that nodoka is a cheeky little pixie with her new power


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 11, 2008)

To be fair in regards to Negi, unlike Yue who's currently in the Magic World's Mage Knight program he only went to a basic Magic Academy which didn't teach much attack magic.  Most of that he learned by researching on his own, and he probably didn't have access to all the resources Yue currently does.  Training with Eva did improve his combat ability dramatically, but it was very specialized and he didn't learn a lot of new magic.  So based on that I could definitely see Yue's current training becoming useful in the future, especially combined with what she'll be able to learn with her artifact.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

still there are limits, like how i forgot her name had a higher magic capacity than negi, so there is only so much she can learn, because her capacity is prolly small, i guess she could have a wider varitey of spells at weaker levels, but i cant see her having somekind of offense magic of any value, i mean anyway you look at her , sees not setsuna, or asuna, or any of the others who you could she offense coming from, by the way what is the ability she gained from pactio


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 12, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> still there are limits, like how i forgot her name had a higher magic capacity than negi, so there is only so much she can learn, because her capacity is prolly small, i guess she could have a wider varitey of spells at weaker levels, but i cant see her having somekind of offense magic of any value, i mean anyway you look at her , sees not setsuna, or asuna, or any of the others who you could she offense coming from,


No she's not like Setsuna or Asuna, but I don't think she necessarily has to be.  Ever since way back when Yue first asked to be taught magic Chamo's been banking on her to become the "traditional mage" of the group, meaning no good in close combat but able to use long incantations if provided cover.


Kira Uzumaki said:


> by the way what is the ability she gained from pactio


----------



## The_Leader (Apr 12, 2008)

Remember, who was it that got everyone out of a powerful illusion during the rescue of Negi during eight days later?

Not everyone can be Setsuna or Asuna or Negi, but that doesn't take away from their place in the group.

Look at Nodoka as of 210. Although, I am genuinely curious: What will show up when she meets Fate again?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 12, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> Remember, who was it that got everyone out of a powerful illusion during the rescue of Negi during eight days later?


The girl looks like Konoka or a young Motoko. Should I consider than an Aizen level illusion or below?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

negi has to fight fate one on one, using the new power
the other fights if there will be any will depend on what powers the other people from fate's have


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm, does darkness > light?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

^i think darkness is stronger than light in general, but light always wins for the plot


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm looking forward to how Negi use's the darkness. Even more i'm looking forward to the girl's reaction's to his choice. We already know Chisame was fine with it. But I wonder how asuna or konoka will react, hopefully in some "moe" way.


 Bah, next week, next week.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

^ you prolly dont have to spoiler tag that, im pretty sure they might be suprised at first but then accept it, i actually want to see eva's reaction (we meet again, but it is now I who have become the master)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 13, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hmm, does darkness > light?


Darkness is cooler, I think light is pretty lame in the first place but I would like to see Negi use light elemental spells while being powered up with dark magic.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, probably would not have, but one warning is more then enough for me to play it safe (>_<) As for Darkness > Light, I like both, darkness gives off that "BadAss" factor, whilst light depending on the user can be sort of cool, as darkness is more offensive in nature, and i'm a man that likes to use the phrase "the best defense is a good offense".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

thats exactly why dark is alway better because its more offensive, hell compare the dark side powers in star wars to the light


----------



## PDQ (Apr 13, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> still there are limits, like how i forgot her name had a higher magic capacity than negi, so there is only so much she can learn, because her capacity is prolly small, i guess she could have a wider varitey of spells at weaker levels, but i cant see her having somekind of offense magic of any value, i mean anyway you look at her , sees not setsuna, or asuna, or any of the others who you could she offense coming from, by the way what is the ability she gained from pactio


Pactio gave her the book of complete access to all magic databases.

IIRC, doesn't pactio also give the user the magic of the partner?  So technically isn't Yue also powered by Negi.  Plus she's not a normal human, pactio items are supposed to give super boosts, so a book of magical access that doesn't allow her to become more powerful than normal mages seems kinda lame, although that seems more of a long term benefit.  Having her be even with Negi in magic without some sort of time skip seems ridiculous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

having her be even with negi in magic period is ridiculous, but we shall she what happens, i think pactio does let negi support others with his magic


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 14, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^i think darkness is stronger than light in general, but light always wins for the plot


I disagree really. Darkness and light are natural opposites. They are equal in every way, they are weak and strong against each others opposite nature. Its yin and yang at its best, both are part of a whole. The only aspect that decides if one could be stronger than the other is the outside force, in this case the mage itself. 

And even then its a really hard thing to tell whos stronger. A mage that is willing to go the extra length simply cause they have nothing to lose is also usually opposed by a mage that is willing to fight more to defend what they have. So its a battle of wills in the end regardless


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hmm, does darkness > light?



The way I got it is indirectly, yeah.  The best way I pictured it is like in an RPG game.

Dark = The bosses you fight
Light = The players.

At least in terms of power.  Darkness users tend to be solitary and thus make up for that in strength.  Light users tend to group, but be a bit weaker, to make up the difference.

Unless I really messed up in understanding that explanation in the manga....  If I didn't, Negi is going to be a rough hybrid by the end of the manga.....


----------



## Tmoo (Apr 14, 2008)

darkness ~ light
wind ~ earth
fire ~ water

etc. elements aren't stronger than each other, they are elements. Negi is able to use dark magic, but his 'specialty' is still wind. Not many people take to wind because it's not a '1337' element like light or dark. IMO elements are simply elements. Akamatsu used the dark/light reference for pathways. Negi could continue to fight with his friends and gradually get stronger, or obtain the power within the scroll that Eva used, which happens to be dark magic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 14, 2008)

Well Dark seems to represent evil, which may change the perspective of the reader has on negi.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2008)

210 was a tad boring, I really hope they start to wrap this arc up soon I am starting to become tired of it.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I want to know what's going on with Takahata and Mana being over there. As well, I want to see what Negi can do now with the power's of Darkness.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2008)

You know, I kinda like Negi going Dark.  It's twist you don't see with protangonists, where they actively pursuit evil to ultimately do good.   Either evil comes as corruption in the belief they are doing the right thing (like Darth Vader), or heros pursuing their "inner demons" to become stronger to fight evil (Naruto, Bleach, etc).


As for Takahata and Mana, yeah it would be nice to know what they are up to.  Afterall Takahata was the one who sent Rakan the note to meet Negi.  I'm surprised he hasn't shown up at Rakan's place yet.  

(LOL, I got this crazy idea that Mana and Rakan are related, but again that's crazy talk.  )


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2008)

wait can someone explain the light and dark magic in negima

i seem to have forgotten the main difference XD

so dark is to absorbe all magic?

what's light then?


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 16, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Well Dark seems to represent evil, which may change the perspective of the reader has on negi.


Well i wouldn't say change, but to create a reaction yes. As Negi already said, he wanted to obtain power to protect his friends unlike the "nature" of dark magic users who tend to be bad. 

But more so i still believe that dark magic was only considered dark because of the nature at which it obtains power which is through not only absorbing attacks by opponents (well thats what Negi did with Evas attack anyway) but by absorbing any power but at the risk of the user (as seen by his current trainer and i believe it was mentioned that even Eva went through a similar situation somewhere)

So dark isn't dark, its just more able than other magic because it can use them as opposed to other types of magic that don't do this.

This is at least what i came to understand from Evas words (assuming the translations where reliable enough) She said that darkness was like a void, a black hole. Consuming and accepting everything and this would also be perhaps why dark magic is harder to learn because you have to be able to have the innate ability to accept any power given to you. Nothing can be declined or the flow of power into you will be disrupted.





Muk said:


> wait can someone explain the light and dark magic in negima
> 
> i seem to have forgotten the main difference XD
> 
> ...



Light i am guessing is the only thing that this "black hole" that is dark magic might not be able to absorb.

If you look at an elemental cycle you would see fire -> wind -> earth -> water -> fire where each element infront of the other is stronger against the one coming after (so fire is stronger than wind)

As for light and dark magic there isn't any such as this. Cause there is only 2 they can only do 2 things, balance each other or destroy each other to create balance. In this setting i believe it is the latter that is the case to create a way where the human element is given the choice of who wins (which is where Negi vs Stone boy or whatever his name is comes in, its a battle of wills)


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 19, 2008)

when is chapter 211 coming out raw or scanslated


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2008)

I liked the way Negi made the choice to achieve dark magic. Dark isn't evil, after all.

And the scene with Yue, the bathroom and the sodas? My mind screamed "Flanderization!" for an instant, then got calm.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 22, 2008)

why is no one posting anything on this thread anymore 
and wehre is chapter 211 
i want to see negi training using his new dark powers


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2008)

week of april 14-20 was a break

so we are getting raw this week

on to raw are there any spoilers?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been hearing a lot about this manga, is it really all that good?

If you can't tell by my sig some of my favorite mangas are D.gray-man and Shin Angyo Onshi. Does Negima compare?

Are the characters good?
Are their cool villains?
Is the story intersting?
Overall how good is the artwork?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2008)

I find it a good story.   It's sorta like Love Hina meets Harry Potter, harem style.   

The Artwork is very good and clean.

The characters are well thought up and developed, especially the villians who don't give you that corny used dialogue.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've been hearing a lot about this manga, is it really all that good?
> 
> If you can't tell by my sig some of my favorite mangas are D.gray-man and Shin Angyo Onshi. Does Negima compare?
> 
> ...


If you don't like shoujo, moe, fanservice then just read chapter 1 and skip the first 2 volumes and start with Eva or Kyoto arc.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've been hearing a lot about this manga, is it really all that good?
> 
> If you can't tell by my sig some of my favorite mangas are D.gray-man and Shin Angyo Onshi. Does Negima compare?
> 
> ...



There is quite a bit of character depth for pretty much all of them (except Zazie XD I don't get her...). Yup, I like alot of the badies in this series XD My favs happen to be Eva and Tsukuyomi (die Fate!) The plot near the beginning can kinda get dull up until the 4th book (start the kyoto arc). Also, in the beginning the art is similar to Love Hina probly just cause 1) he just finished that series before starting this one and 2) he wanted to attract Love Hina fans to this series, which also explains why the plot is kinda dull at first.

After that, though, the plot gets really good and there are tons of reall good fight scenes ^w^


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 23, 2008)

If I get time this Friday, I'll trans/scan.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've been hearing a lot about this manga, is it really all that good?



I couldn't live without Love Hina, I was so drawn to this series I never understood why the beginning of Negima wasn't liked by people.

It surprised me how good fights several fights were in this series.



> Overall how good is the artwork?



Not as detailed as, for example, Tenjho Tenge, but I like it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> Link removed


thanks for the link muk




Evangeline said:


> If I get time this Friday, I'll trans/scan.



thanks evangelion, cant wait for the scan


----------



## stormrunner (Apr 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I find it a good story.   It's sorta like Love Hina meets Harry Potter, harem style.
> 
> The Artwork is very good and clean.
> 
> The characters are well thought up and developed, especially the villians who don't give you that corny used dialogue.


Haha :rofl Harry Potter meets Love Hina. Its an odd mixture but you are dead on.

Artwork wise i would agree too. There are plenty of chances to get a full body shot of pretty much every major character in the story (i know i have made a separate folder for all of them  ) if you are into creating your own artwork and need some good images to trace (thats if you are like me and suck at making your own version of anime characters)


----------



## Aleyr (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, in magahelpers there's two scans already link, enjoy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2008)

I think they do, to an extent.  If you remember upon arrival, when they were checking in their stuff, the women at the counter were estatic about meeting the Son of the Thousand Master.   

Link removed

So we can come to the conclusion that either Government Personel know about Negi being Nagi's son, or that the Fan Club members havn't stumbled upon that information just yet.


Anyhow Chapter 211 is good.

It's Nice to see Yue finally starting to get her memories back and we got a bit of a History lesson regarding the Great War.  (Seems Ken is taking a page from _Naruto_ regarding a "Secret Organization".)  

So we now know whose most likely behind Fate and Co.


But the one thing that doesn't make sense to me yet is regarding Asuna.   The war was 20 years ago, but she's 13 years old.   And the only thing I can theorize is that the war started 20 years ago, or Asuna somehow didn't age for 7 years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

^well we still dont know the details about her family, maybe they were major players on the winning side, and then some remnants of the losing side targeted them after the war ie revenge


----------



## Jogemu (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol, one of those girls in chapter 211 was named Van Eyck. XD * spazzes over Dutch name* <.< >.> *shot*


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a translation for downloading on mangahelpers in this thread

Soul Eater

Woot, I didn't notice that it was already posted  Sorry for the mistake.

Anyway, about the begining that so much of you find boring- I'm reading Negima because I was tottaly into Love Hina, so for me it was more interesting then for example training with Eva(before going to magic world, the last battle in the scroll(?) was a kickass).


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 26, 2008)

ok raise your hand if you think that fate and company is the remains of the secret organization, Kosmo Entelecheia, mention in chapter 211 page 1.

Sasori's attack

i believe fate is finishing what the organization started and starting a new war in the magical world, and of course it is up to negi and company to stop him


----------



## PDQ (Apr 27, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> ok raise your hand if you think that fate and company is the remains of the secret organization, Kosmo Entelecheia, mention in chapter 211 page 1.



I thought that was a given...

I just realized what Yue might end up as.  She'll probably be the expert mage while Negi is the fighter.  If you've watched Beet you may know what I mean(Kiss).  While she doesn't have the magical firepower of Negi, she could use magic more efficiently and have a wider range of spells by referencing her books.  Think of it like when Naruto wanted to bust open the wall, whereas Yamato just used a small wooden piece to create an opening.  She may even use all elemental types rather than specializing like most people do(although sacrificing strength in the process but adding versatility)


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree. Yue will be the long range mage, while negi fights up close with magic and hand to hand combat. The fact that her book is filled with whatever spells she needs is a good sign of this. Also, none of the other students have focused solely on magic. Most of the other students that would be fighting use weapons or hand to hand combat mostly.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2008)

It just occured to me.  With Yue referencing her spell book for spells, it sorta parallel's how Nagi referenced spells in his notebook.   So like you all are saying, while Negi's fighting, she's in the back referencing proper spells to use.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 28, 2008)

I want to see Dark Nodoka again.


----------



## The_Leader (Apr 28, 2008)

Truthfully, I think that the organization that Fate works for is the successor of Total World as opposed to being Total World itself.

Why?

A few reasons: One, we know that Ken likes his MGS, and playing countries against each other? People high up in power, fighting each other? Etc? That sounds like the Philosophers, just before they became the Patriots.

Second, wasn't it stated that they were all defeated at Ostia? But yet, here we have Fate and company along with who knows else, making total jokes out of Magic World security, doing information wars that would make any intelligence agency sick with envy, the works.

And third, why exactly were so many of the organization members gathered in Ostia, at that time? 

What I smell is a set up. Much like the Philosophers, Total World's original purpose was to unite the world (against something or other, but details). But as time passed, and the original founders died out with their ideals, the newer members began to lose their notions of right and wrong, becoming totally self serving to their individual selves.

The war comes. There are people within the organization who decide to end Total World, and use the opportunity to start anew. Ala Metal Gear Solid; Portable Ops, the new organization arises with the death of the old one. The victory of Ala Rubra has two helpful addons for the new organization:

1) It sets a precedent for Ala Rubra having directly intervened with governments and the personnel within. Which, having been a NonGovernment Organization, is something that Ala Rubra does not want for reputation (I doubt Nagi would have reacted well to governments requesting the group's aid for military intervention, let alone Gatou).

2) Tons of Publicity. Unwanted publicity at that, considering the members of the organization.

So Ala Rubra keeps to its own devices, and we see how Nagi and co. are running about in the most obscure of places and meeting with people who are trying to hide out themselves, like Eva. Giving the successors to Total World a chance to rebuild freely.

And then we come to 10 years ago, with whatever happened to Alberio, Gatou, Nagi, and whomever else. What happened, well, that's even more of a long guessing session with me.

Regarding the new organization's goals, if I had to guess, I would say that their end goals are not control over the metaphysical, but over the mental realms of people. Think: 1984, the last part of Metal Gear Solid 2, etc. 

Of course, we've seen the World Tree, that it actually can play a role in influencing the way that people think. That magic can change the way that people view reality in general.

It does make Chao's actions...even more suspicious than ever, but I doubt we've seen the last of her.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2008)

So i got back to reading this after what has been about a year , read everything after volume 18 which was where i had stopped (that was all that had been released then)...i really loved all the Anya stuff...pure gold...but i'm again left empty since a huge ark has started that won't be ending for like 1-2 more years...oh well...see everyone here in 09 .


(maybe i'll just finish volume 23 and then put it away till there's enough material out to satisfy me....those broom races sounded....*interesting*X3)


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 30, 2008)

will there be ch 212 raw this week 
i really hope so


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 1, 2008)

* shakes  8-ball *   Signs point to no  ...


----------



## Aleyr (May 3, 2008)

*Early RAW & Translation*

There's a RAW and Translation posted on MangaHelpers, enjoy.


----------



## jazz189 (May 4, 2008)

Well 212 was nice, Yue's improving rather quickly. Wonder who the figure in the shadow's observing the race was.


----------



## PDQ (May 4, 2008)

So apparently the pactio card makes for a great shield?  And is apparently rare even though Negi made like 7 and every Mage seems to make one?  The only thing I liked about this chapter was the Griffon Dragon.  That looked pretty sweet.

I didn't have high hopes for this chapter and wasn't really surprised.  It was funny but not very exciting.  I guess Makie(I think that's who it was) learning magic was surprising given how long it took most people.  I would've expected Yuuna to learn it first since her dad is a mage and she seemed to have some aptitude for it with the magic gun.  It was pretty funny at the end(didn't even know magic could do that) although I'm not sure why her clothes changed.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2008)

What you mean you didn't know magic could do that?   Don't you remember the beginning when Negi enhanced Asuna's boobs so he could stay with her?  

Besides, I think we were seeing Yuna's dream.  If you notice in the last frame, Yuna's mumbling in her sleep about boobs missing.  


Anyhow, I liked this chapter.  Can't beat magic stripping!   

And I'm anxious for Chapter 213. I'm wondering with Yue getting her pactio card back means she regained her memory, or part of it?


----------



## stormrunner (May 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> What you mean you didn't know magic could do that?   Don't you remember the beginning when Negi enhanced Asuna's boobs so he could stay with her?
> 
> Besides, I think we were seeing Yuna's dream.  If you notice in the last frame, Yuna's mumbling in her sleep about boobs missing.
> 
> ...


Well if you observed (of course that could be just a quality issue) the image was still a bit faded on the card so i think its safe to assume that she has regained some of her memory, just not all of it.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, Collette did say it was faint, but at the end of the chapter as Yue held up her pactio card, it looked quite solid. 

Link removed

(And it's the same with the higher quality RAW).

So I'm guessing that Yue most likely had all her memory restored, or at least most of it.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> So apparently the pactio card makes for a great shield?  And is apparently rare even though Negi made like 7 and every Mage seems to make one?


Pactio Cards aren't, but apparently "Artifact Cards" are.


----------



## PDQ (May 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> What you mean you didn't know magic could do that?   Don't you remember the beginning when Negi enhanced Asuna's boobs so he could stay with her?


I thought he magically inflated it by creating air with wind magic(not to mention it got out of control).  I meant that I didn't think one could steal the size from another person.  
If increasing the actual size was possible, I would've though Negi's childhood friend would've done it since she seems rather self conscious about it.

So these artifact cards being special seem to have been completely unknown by Negil.  Every one of the girls seemed to be under the impression that all pactios had them(and he even did it for the sole sake of getting abilities)


----------



## Kira-chan (May 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I thought he magically inflated it by creating air with wind magic(not to mention it got out of control).  I meant that I didn't think one could steal the size from another person.
> If increasing the actual size was possible, I would've though Negi's childhood friend would've done it since she seems rather self conscious about it.


Like Tyrannos said though, that was just a dream Yuna was having anyway...


PDQ said:


> So these artifact cards being special seem to have been completely unknown by Negil.  Every one of the girls seemed to be under the impression that all pactios had them(and he even did it for the sole sake of getting abilities)


Well initially he did it just so Asuna could get a power increase for the fight with Evangeline and Chachamaru, the concept of artifacts wasn't brought up until the Kyoto trip...


----------



## PDQ (May 5, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Well initially he did it just so Asuna could get a power increase for the fight with Evangeline and Chachamaru, the concept of artifacts wasn't brought up until the Kyoto trip...



Not for Asuna, but his pactio was also used specifically for the hacking ability, the spying ability, and Paru really wanted one for the artifact.  None of those would've been useful for just a regular pactio powerup.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Not for Asuna, but his pactio was also used specifically for the hacking ability, the spying ability, and Paru really wanted one for the artifact.  None of those would've been useful for just a regular pactio powerup.




remember  He got all his info  on pactio from  chamo  who isn't  up on everything about it himself ... (confused about Asuna's  sword= fan at first thing  , didn't  reconize  Yue's artifact at all ... etc )


----------



## Kira-chan (May 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Not for Asuna, but his pactio was also used specifically for the hacking ability, the spying ability, and Paru really wanted one for the artifact.  None of those would've been useful for just a regular pactio powerup.


Yeah, but by then they'd already started using Asuna's artifact.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I thought he magically inflated it by creating air with wind magic(not to mention it got out of control).  I meant that I didn't think one could steal the size from another person.
> If increasing the actual size was possible, I would've though Negi's childhood friend would've done it since she seems rather self conscious about it.



Yeah, you're right.   He did inflate her boobs with wind magic, but the thing is that he was inflating her actual breasts, and not just the swimsuit.  (Remember the incantation).  

But with Makie stealing Yuna's boobs, we don't have to worry, as I said it was just a dream.  



PDQ said:


> So these artifact cards being special seem to have been completely unknown by Negil.  Every one of the girls seemed to be under the impression that all pactios had them(and he even did it for the sole sake of getting abilities)



To be honest I'm interested how AQS is going to translate the chapter.

But I'm guessing we have to look at it at face value, that Pactio's that yield Artifacts are indeed Rare in the magical world.  (Which includes Negi, Nagi, and Cocone's pactios).   So that means regular pactios don't yield artifacts.   (Perhaps it's dependant on a Wizard's Bloodline or Power Level?)

And I do believe we have seen an example of a regular Pactio, and that is Mana's.   If you recall, her Pactio was different than the others.

But makes me wonder if Chamo is more than what he lets on, with his knowledge of Pactios.


----------



## PDQ (May 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> And I do believe we have seen an example of a regular Pactio, and that is Mana's.   If you recall, her Pactio was different than the others.



The only difference seemed to be due to the partner's death, but her image was also holding guns, which seemed to be her artifact.

I'm kinda curious why an artifact would fade.  When I first read that the image started appearing, I thought it was just not visible when it wasn't in use and had to be activated(actually I guess I got that idea from Kabuto's ninja cards)


----------



## tulongdao (May 6, 2008)

does anyone know if ch213 raw will be out this week


----------



## tulongdao (May 6, 2008)

why did the class rep said that yue's pactio card is rare or even legendary 
in my understanding any mage can make a pactio card with anyone 
i mean look at Kazumi Asakura, she got her pactio card with an artifact from the tourament's gift shop, well not at a gift shop, but what i mean was that it is common to get one.
so why did the class rep said it is rare, could some one plz tell me


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 6, 2008)

Maybe becouse the ones who can make pactio must be veryy powerfull or be magister magi the ones who graduated from magic school like Negi , Nagi was an idiot and was kicked from school but was Very powerfull (legendary) so only those can make pactio ^^ and I suppose that it meant to be 1pactio for a person XD but well Negi is different and has many pactio ;] (lucky one) , I wonder if a chapter will be this week (hope so XD)


----------



## PDQ (May 6, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> why did the class rep said that yue's pactio card is rare or even legendary
> in my understanding any mage can make a pactio card with anyone
> i mean look at Kazumi Asakura, she got her pactio card with an artifact from the tourament's gift shop, well not at a gift shop, but what i mean was that it is common to get one.
> so why did the class rep said it is rare, could some one plz tell me


I give you what was given to me:


Kira-chan said:


> Pactio Cards aren't, but apparently "Artifact Cards" are.



As to why Artifacts are rare, that's what we've been wondering.  I think the consensus is that Chamo doesn't realize it's rare and it's dependent on the strength of the partner.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 6, 2008)

Are the pactio cards in the last 2 filler episodes of the anime canon? I can't remember where I heard that but the manga seem to follow most of them.


----------



## tulongdao (May 6, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I give you what was given to me:
> 
> 
> As to why Artifacts are rare, that's what we've been wondering.  I think the consensus is that Chamo doesn't realize it's rare and it's dependent on the strength of the partner.


what is the difference between pactio cards and artifact cards
i mean dont everyone get an artifact with the pactio card, or at least everyone we meet up to now in the series have an artifact with their pactio


----------



## Tyrannos (May 7, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Are the pactio cards in the last 2 filler episodes of the anime canon? I can't remember where I heard that but the manga seem to follow most of them.



Really they are filler.   But I think Ken either liked them and used it in the manga (Like Asakura's), or he told the Anime Team what he had instore.

The only Pactio that we know isn't going to happen is Mizura's and perhaps even Chaos, with her back to the future.



PDQ said:


> The only difference seemed to be due to the partner's death, but her image was also holding guns, which seemed to be her artifact.
> 
> I'm kinda curious why an artifact would fade.  When I first read that the image started appearing, I thought it was just not visible when it wasn't in use and had to be activated(actually I guess I got that idea from Kabuto's ninja cards)



Yeah I know, but again Mana's is completely different from the others.   And remember Al gave an example of what his card would look like if Nagi was really dead, which is still the same, except the artifact changed.

I just hope Ken straightens all this Pactio Business.   Because if he tried to retcon, he fell flat on his face doing it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 7, 2008)

The_Leader said:


> One, we know that Ken likes his MGS



This is news to me. MGS? In my Negima? 

And are the guys on AQS late, but I'm kinda loyal to them.


----------



## isanon (May 12, 2008)

as far as i know ASQ has only released up to 211

they are probably taking a break since its finals season


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 13, 2008)

now for the race of subs


----------



## Aleyr (May 14, 2008)

And the Translation is up! Let's see how much I really understood from the RAW.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 14, 2008)

Cool, finally something after 2 long dreading weeks


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

Finally read 212 though wanted to read AQS version since the one out wasn't that good but read it anyway. And wtf pactio cards are rare? LOL Negi made so many of those contracts its not even funny, I'll LOL once they see how many that hes made haha.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 14, 2008)

Maybe pactio cards are rare after the great war with his father O_O.

I don't know, that is a good point. But then again, they are at school. If they all had partners, then they probably wouldn't be in school.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, seems the Negi vs Fate showdown isn't too far off.   Of course we have to wait to go through the tournament.

Next Chapter we should be back to Negi, finishing up his training with Rakan.   Then heading off to Ostia.   And I got a feeling that Haruna and Anya are already there in Ostia.  Anya doing her fortunetelling and Haruna causing mischief with her drawings (probably to fulfill Anya's predictions).


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 22, 2008)

Yeah. Negi and Asuna finally reunited ! It's about time !


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

I really want to meet Nagi.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 22, 2008)

I just finished reading this up to the most recent chapter.  I was bored and picked out something semi-randomly to read.  I loved it.  At first I thought it was going to be a romance manga but it was kinda interesting so I kept reading it.  It's very well balanced between romance/comedy/fighting.  The themes are not sappy and lame.  A couple plot twists really had me going "what the hell is going to happen now?"  I could say a lot more (all positive things) but don't want to rant on forever


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think this is much better than Ken Akamatsu's previous creations,.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 22, 2008)

So is the new OVA going to follow the original art? but damn I wish they'll use the BGM in the first Negima anime.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2008)

i hope asuna gets her memories back soon. she seemed pretty freakin strong in the flashbacks and she was very young. if she regained her memories, i think it will make her really strong.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

If she gets her memory back, will she choose Nagi over Negi?

Although Negi looks like Nagi, it seems as if they are becoming polar opposites. One has partners, one doesnt. One uses light magic, the other uses dark. ETC


----------



## Tracespeck (May 23, 2008)

Obviously she is meant for Negi.  And Nagi had a bunch of partners.  The light and dark thing isn't that big a deal, just personality.  If anything the light characters can seem more cold hearted then the dark ones.  Asunas "light" personality and Negis "dark" personality, I think they complement each other nicely.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, Asuna is meant for Negi.   

I think she's surprised that her dreams were real and that she actually knew Nagi.  So now she has something more in common with Negi.   And on top of it, Nagi might answer some questions of her past, where others might not.

One thing is for sure, everyone will be surprised that she's really a Princess.  


BTW, has anyone noticed Asuna's age discrepancy?  

The war ended 20 years ago, and yet Asuna is 13.   Or is she?


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> The war ended 20 years ago, and yet Asuna is 13.   Or is she?



I was thinking about that too. I am not sure what to make of it though. She doesnt' look like she couldl be 20


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 23, 2008)

I think it's about time that I read the manga again...


----------



## Yuremeshi (May 23, 2008)

In chapter 169 Al says "Besides, just like me, the little girl's age too cannot be judged simply by appearance."  So she is older than she seems.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Ah, good catch.  So Asuna ages slowly and she's really older than she appears.

LOL, watch shes way older than what she expects (for humor sake say 50), then everyone call her an old lady.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2008)

Good catch with that. the only explaination is that she ages slowly. This manga is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 23, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Obviously she is meant for Negi.  And Nagi had a bunch of partners.  The light and dark thing isn't that big a deal, just personality.  If anything the light characters can seem more cold hearted then the dark ones.  Asunas "light" personality and Negis "dark" personality, I think they complement each other nicely.



Nagi didn't have that many partners, did he? I thought it was a team rather than partners. Hence why Evangeline isn't his partner?

I can't believe Negi chose the dark side.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 23, 2008)

"Colonel Sanders" had a pact with him, the new guy whos name I can't remember had a pact with him.  I assume everyone in the picture had a pact with him.  We didn't see Konokas father with a pactio card though and I don't think he said anything about him being alive like sanders did either which could be odd if he had a pactio with him.  Anyway I think Eva came along later and didn't have that kind of relationship with Nagi, plus she was "evil" and apparently it was Nagi-like to reject such things.  Negi appears to have way more partners then his father did though.

Negi choosing the dark side was one of the best parts of the manga.  It also clearly made a distinction between light and dark and good and evil.  Namely that evil does not automatically mean dark and light does not automatically mean good.  Both light and dark can be evil or be good.  It's not the typical setup for light and dark and I like it a lot.  Negi gets to be an awesome looking dark user but is still a good guy who cares about everyone.

Edit: I'm not entirely sure about Asuna being older then she appears.  I don't pay much attention to details like dates and stuff but if you are just basing her age off:

Running around in the rain with Kisame

That only really says the war started 20 years ago.  It could have ended 10 years ago.  Asuna looked about 5 when she was with Nagi so the war ending 10 years ago adds up to making her 15.

editedit: actually that translation just says "at the time of" so it could have been the beginning, middle, or end.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> That only really says the war started 20 years ago.  It could have ended 10 years ago.  Asuna looked about 5 when she was with Nagi so the war ending 10 years ago adds up to making her 15.
> 
> editedit: actually that translation just says "at the time of" so it could have been the beginning, middle, or end.



20 years ago was the end of the war. it states this at the beginning of chapter 214. the festival that is going on is the end of the war festival and it is the 20th anniversary.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 23, 2008)

So it does, so either:

Asuna looks young but is simply older (25 or more).  She doesn't "look her age"

Asuna ages slowly (older then 25 but still has a younger body).  This seems to have a problem though.  Asuna is 5ish during the war.  10 years later Nagi dies and Asuna is 5ish.  Asuna is sent to the old world and put in school.  10 years later she looks 15, in other words she aged 10 years in ten years, but aged no years in the previous 10 years. It doesn't add up. 

Time is faster in the magic world then the old world (30 days magic world is 15 days old world?)  Would roughly get them back to school on time.  I think the manga indicates that time is the same though.  They had it all planned out after all.  Can probably rule that out.

Time travel. Unlikely based on the previous time travel arc.  Could put her in suspended animation of sorts for 10 years too.

It's not possibly that she was with Nagi after the war either? I'm pretty sure it had them together during the war but I don't recall which chapters thats from.


Personally I have a hard time accepting that she is really that old (older then 15), but at least it would explain why she is so strong (or at least apparently used to be).  Not that 5 year olds can't be super power anyway.

Edit: Ok so I was looking back at the thread and Yuremeshi pointed out chapter 169 regarding this.

They definitely find Asuna in the war and its started that her age isn't what it appears to be.  So she is older then the 3 year old or so body that she has.  This suggests that she wasn't aging normally for some reason in the magic world but then for some reason started aging normally again afterwards.  Actually if the war ended 20 years ago and Nagi died 10 years ago, she basically didn't age for those 10 years, it was only when she went to the old world that she aged.

So whats the reason.  Were people doing something to her?  Does the magic world have that effect on her?  Did Nagi or his group do something to her so that she would be normal?

The most likely seems to be that Nagi's group altered her aging so she could live a normal life in school.  Seems a bit strange though.


----------



## Nakor (May 24, 2008)

I'm thinking she just ages slowly in the magical world. 

She is a princess and her magic canceling ability is very rare. I wouldn't be surprised if her family bloodline makes her age slowly in the magical world. If her family ruled the magical world at one point, it would make sense for her family to age slowly so they could rule longer.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 24, 2008)

Thats very possible but so far I think there are only two differences and thats size and knowledge of magic.  Magic and stuff works the same in both worlds.  There is no indication that the world would have that sort of affect.  I guess if the author wants to just say its a combination of genetics and world then so be it.

Maybe it's an ability she can activate at will (if she can remember it).  Would be kinda funny.

edit: actually maybe it's just Kanka?  She might have had it activated to some degree almost all the time when she was young and it could have a slow aging side effect.  We know she couldn't use it after having her memory erased so the pieces fit together.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

No, there is no difference in Time between the Magical World and the Real World.  Else Ken would not have kept putting the Day of the Month in the Chapters when they were in the Magical World.  

Remember in Chapter 182, they were leaving for England on Aug 12th, and in Chapter 210 it's Sept 9th.

So I'm guessing either Asuna aged slower due to magical influence, or she was kept in something like Eva's Resort.   Whereas time flows faster inside than the outside.   (Which could've influenced Eva to make her's, or the other way around.)


I think we know somewhat what might've happened:

*20 years ago =*  The Magic War Ended
*20 -15 years =* Nagi with Al, Gato and Takamichi, Travels the world and takes Asuna to Mahora.  Eishin returns to Kyoto to start a family.
*15 years ago =*  Evageline is Bound to Mahora
*10-11 years ago =*  Negi was born and Nagi disappears


Why do I assume this?  Simple.  

Remember when Nagi invoked the Infernus Scholasticus in Chapter 22?  Well Nagi said that Konoemon needed a guard (not sure if that was a Manga mistake or a Sub mistake).  Anyhow Nagi had to know about Mahora being a good place to send Eva because he just dropped off Asuna there.  Which is protected by Konoemon and other mages, and thus keep Eva out of trouble.


BTW, Tracespeck.  I believe Nagi does have a pactio with Eishin Konoe as well as Gato.   For they would benefit from a pactio since they were fighters.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 24, 2008)

Asuna is still in the magic world when Nagi dies.

Link removed

I'm fairly sure she was brought to the school roughly 10 years ago.  That lines up with Nagis death and gives her a consistent age in the normal world.  If it was 15 years ago she would have an 18-20 year old body which should be noticeable.

I have no idea how eva fits into the time line though.

edit: well Negi says himself that the event between Nagi and Eva was 15 years ago

Link removed

It appears she just caught up to him when no one else was around.   Probably waited for him to be completely alone and then challenged him.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 24, 2008)

Maybe Asuna is from the past.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 24, 2008)

Tracespeck <--- that old man with glasses is NOT NAGI !! that is Takamihis teacher (dont remmember name) 

We dont know if Nagi is allive now or not but do you remmember beggining Negi told that he met his father at the time where the demons attacked his town (he got his staff from him then) and that was 6years ago (negi was 4y old ,so Asuna was at that time 9years old which could be a good time for him taking Asuna to the old world-human world)

Asuna is the princess of magic world hmmm perhaps princess of ostia that was used in the magic war as a shield becouse of her unique abbility not affected by magic (auto dipell ;] ). In last chapter she remmembered that place where negi was becouse there she was tied with chains and the whole tower had her power to dispell enemys attacks at the tower (they tried to kill or kidnap her becouse of her ability ^^ if someone [magican] took her ability as his own then he would be invincible ^^ )  but Nagi and his party didnt agreed with it and released her from chains and took her away from that world by seeling her memory of the whole magic world

But like we see the seel is weekening and her memory is leeking out making halucinations from the past in the reality ^^ I wonder what she will do after knowing the true (will she stay there or will she go back to school) 

Hmmm another thing that makes me wonder is that the times spent in human world and the magic world are the same (like 1-2hours in human world were like whole 1day in evas magic mansion) Well the magic world is A lot bigger and even more powerfull then evas mansion so maybe half-month in magic world is like few hours-days in human world ^^  (since their trip was for 2weeks and they are half-month there so they could miss the school year XD and noone wondres where everyne is gone for a half-month in human world XD )


----------



## Nakor (May 24, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Tracespeck <--- that old man with glasses is NOT NAGI !! that is Takamihis teacher (dont remmember name)



he was refering to the text in there when asuna says that nagi is gone.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Apparently, Takamichi didn't do a very good job with his whole erasing memory act.


----------



## Nakor (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Apparently, Takamichi didn't do a very good job with his whole erasing memory act.



he did an OK job. It lasted for quite awhile. Maybe since asuna has been using the magic dispell ability, that it is slowing fading.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Lol, readers were mislead in the beginning to think Takamichi was actually strong. But compared to the rest of his crew, he is one of the weaker ones O_O


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Asuna is still in the magic world when Nagi dies.
> 
> Spandam
> 
> ...



Come now, Tracespeck.  You saying Nagi and the others were toting around little Asuna for 10 years?  

Are you forgetting about the Flashbacks in Chapter 54 and 100?   (In Chapter 100, it sure looks like they were in Mahora).

And what about Nagi meeting his wife and starting a family over 10 years ago?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Nagi has a wife -_-.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 24, 2008)

I've been thinking that they probably disbanded after the war, Asuna was probably with takamichi and his teacher most that time, (just guessing cause they were together in a couple flash backs).  They probably regrouped shortly (or maybe not) to fight a new threat but Nagi and whatever his name is both got killed. 

So basically yes, I'm suggesting at least one of them was toting her around for 10 years until Nagi and Gatou die and Gatou tells takamichi to wipe her memory and take her to the school.  They might not have been traveling all over though, who knows.  I think Gatou was in every flash back with her though.

100 and 54 and interesting but I can't place them reliably into any time frame.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Nagi has a wife -_-.



Yeah, she probably was killed while Negi was an infant, protecting him.   (Which is sorta like how I expect Kushina to have died as well).



Tracespeck said:


> I've been thinking that they probably disbanded after the war, Asuna was probably with takamichi and his teacher most that time, (just guessing cause they were together in a couple flash backs).  They probably regrouped shortly (or maybe not) to fight a new threat but Nagi and whatever his name is both got killed.
> 
> So basically yes, I'm suggesting at least one of them was toting her around for 10 years until Nagi and Gatou die and Gatou tells takamichi to wipe her memory and take her to the school.  They might not have been traveling all over though, who knows.  I think Gatou was in every flash back with her though.
> 
> 100 and 54 and interesting but I can't place them reliably into any time frame.



Well to each their own I guess.   I'm sure Ken will reveal the proper timeline when Asuna's memories become more fluid.   But I don't like the idea they cared for her for 10 years and took her all over the world.

And yes, you're right that Gato was in all her flashbacks, except the latest one in Ostia.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 27, 2008)

On the topic of Asuna's memory, what about the bell theory? I mean, she's always wearing those bells in her hair. What if they're enchanted to suppress the wearer's memory after their memory has been erased. It'd make sence cause when she has flashbacks, it usually when she's asleep, thus she's not wearing them.

And in the magic world, there is such an abundance of magical energy that they're weakening. There is also that idea about if Takamichi erased her memory, how did he do it? I mean, it said he fails at spells right? So maybe if somehow he pulled it off, it would be very weak. And so he gave Asuna those bells so it wouldn't fade off.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 27, 2008)

I never thought of the bells as anything significant.  She isn't forced to wear them (although who knows she could be, but she is magic immune so probably not).  

Takamichi could be capable of some magic even though he sucks at it.  He has to use magic energy for kanka anyway.

Takamichi could have used an item.

Takamichi could have had someone do it for him (like the principle).

She had zero flash backs until she regained knowledge of the existence of magic and exposure to it and then relearning skills she already had.  I think the simple and most likely answer is that the bells are just bells and she is having flash backs because of experiences with magic.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2008)

*Major Negima News!*​


			
				AnimeNation News said:
			
		

> Reportedly Mahou Sensei Negima creator Ken Akamatsu has revealed that a Negima anime feature film or third television series could be greenlit if sales of the upcoming Negima Ala Alba OVA series are strong enough.
> 
> If the first “Ala Alba” OVA sells more than 50,000 copies, a Negima anime movie may become possible. Sales of over 100,000 copies may warrant the production of a third Negima television series. However, these sales goals may be difficult or impossible to reach. According to the Negima Ala Alba website, there are only just over 10,000 pre-orders for all three Ala Alba OVAs combined, and the only anime DVD to sell more than 100,000 copies last year was Studio Ghibli’s Ged Senki.



*Negima Ala Alba Website:*
​



xxBakaAkki said:


> On the topic of Asuna's memory, what about the bell theory? I mean, she's always wearing those bells in her hair. What if they're enchanted to suppress the wearer's memory after their memory has been erased. It'd make sense cause when she has flashbacks, it usually when she's asleep, thus she's not wearing them.
> 
> And in the magic world, there is such an abundance of magical energy that they're weakening. There is also that idea about if Takamichi erased her memory, how did he do it? I mean, it said he fails at spells right? So maybe if somehow he pulled it off, it would be very weak. And so he gave Asuna those bells so it wouldn't fade off.



There is a bit of a misconception there regarding Takamichi erasing Asuna's memory.  If you go back to Chapter 102, Gato requested that Takamichi erase her memories of him, not her entire memory.

Also, you can see that when Asuna remembered that moment, she was wearing her bells.  And she remembered the past after hitting her head on the platform.  So I don't think the Bells are connected to her memory.


So it's most likely that when Takamichi was erasing Asuna's memory, he erased more than he should have.  Or it failed due her magic cancelation and she simply repressed the memory.

As for the Bells, I think they were simply a gift.  Bet's are they were from  Nagi, before he disappeared.  (After Gato's Death).


----------



## CoonDawg (May 28, 2008)

She took the bells off for the date with Takamichi, so it, IMO, has nothing to do with the bells.


----------



## tulongdao (May 29, 2008)

when is ch215 gonna come out 
i need my fix, NOW T.T


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 29, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> when is ch215 gonna come out
> i need my fix, NOW T.T



No Negima this week .  Author pausing for  info  gathering.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 29, 2008)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> No Negima this week .  Author pausing for  info  gathering.



Oh is thaT so? 

My real expression: WHY!!???


----------



## isanon (May 31, 2008)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> No Negima this week .  Author pausing for  info  gathering.


hes been doing that alot lately


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 31, 2008)

Spoiler 215


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LordAndross (May 31, 2008)

Have patience friend's, the longer you wait, the sweeter the reward. I've been doing so much lately that i've been away. Barely have time to fulfill my manga reading need's.
It's been a pasing fancy in my mind to wonder how negima will end, perhap's they'll do the "Time-Skip" which has become a pretty popular option. I'm hoping the ending is damn good, but I just get this feeling that this manga will end wthin the next few volumes, within 100 chapter's max. No reason for why, just a hunch.


----------



## tenkenazn (May 31, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> Have patience friend's, the longer you wait, the sweeter the reward. I've been doing so much lately that i've been away. Barely have time to fulfill my manga reading need's.
> It's been a pasing fancy in my mind to wonder how negima will end, perhap's they'll do the "Time-Skip" which has become a pretty popular option. I'm hoping the ending is damn good, but I just get this feeling that this manga will end wthin the next few volumes, within 100 chapter's max. No reason for why, just a hunch.



i hope it doesn't end, my other favorite manga Mx0 just ended


----------



## LordAndross (May 31, 2008)

tenkenazn said:


> i hope it doesn't end, my other favorite manga Mx0 just ended


 
I know exactly how you feel, I liked MxO alot, I was confused as to how it was unpopular enough, but such is business. Damn you corporate suit's....damn yoooooouuuuuuuuu. 

oh yeah, big hello to Evangel and Akki, how you two doing?
btw Akki, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DC is frikin getting good again, I love the segment's when he deal's with the "organization"


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't see why you think Negima is going ot end soon... From what I see, they're actually trying to set this arc up to be _extremely_ long, and while it'll solve Asuna's mystery, it does little for Negi.

I think this arc will be huge (Just look at the map in the beginning of the last (or before last, can't remember), it basically says this is the setting for this arc, and it is MASSIVE), and there's probably a lot more arcs to be done. I mean, the whole group isn't even all together yet.

I have no idea how popular it is over in Japan, but it is excellent so I'm guessing very popular. Besides, it made it to 200 chapters. Basically anything that makes it to 200 chapters can make it for hundreds more (There isn't a huge amount of manga (translated) that are in the 200's and completed).


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 1, 2008)

The demon world hasn't yet revealed. I don't want the series to end without seeing it.


----------



## LordAndross (Jun 1, 2008)

lol, it's not really any ryhme or reason to it, like I said just a feeling.
I would hate it if it ended, Evangeline is so deliciously awesome, one of my top ten favorite character's.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2008)

I doubt that the Negima Manga is going to end anytime soon.   Ken's obviously keeping people interested by approving the Live-Action series, the OVA's, and the plans on making a Third Series or a Negima Movie (depending on the OVA sales).

Not to mention the story itself has so much left to tell.   Like the stories with the other half the class.   Asuna's memory, finding Nagi, and knowing about that last member of the Ala Ruba, Wilhelm, and that Secret Organization.



Dark Evangel said:


> The demon world hasn't yet revealed. I don't want the series to end without seeing it.



Be a likely place where Nagi is, and could involve Wilhelm's return.   Be interesting who his boss could be.


----------



## tenkenazn (Jun 2, 2008)

how often do negima chapters come out? every other week or randomly o_O?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> I know exactly how you feel, I liked MxO alot, I was confused as to how it was unpopular enough, but such is business. Damn you corporate suit's....damn yoooooouuuuuuuuu.
> 
> oh yeah, big hello to Evangel and Akki, how you two doing?
> btw Akki,
> ...



Hey  I havent seen Eva on in a while so I don't know what to do D8 My Cleaned RAWs are meaningless without a translator... and I wont be able to do anything for the next two weeks seeing as I'm in Arizona  No Photoshop/Fireworks on here...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! Conan is getting so good! We're freaking out cause of the spoilers for chapter 652. I'm a bit dissapointed though cause I want Ran to find out about Conan being Shinichi :/


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 2, 2008)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Spoiler 215
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




link dosent work , can you reload them?


thanks


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Be a likely place where Nagi is, and could involve Wilhelm's return.   Be interesting who his boss could be.


God, I hope it's not Zazzie.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, you know what they say about the quiet ones.


----------



## moocifer (Jun 2, 2008)

Zazie and her minions have always been suspicious


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2008)

*The Ala Alba Streaming Trailer is now available online!*




From the Stream, we see:

-The Nagi scene from the end of the Mahora Tournament.  
-Kotoro (Which I believe is his first Anime apperance).

And more!


----------



## Aleyr (Jun 4, 2008)

Negima 215 RAW

Translation is up

and finally the scan is up Negima 215 by Mangaddicted


----------



## moocifer (Jun 5, 2008)

Why'd Negi drug Asuna?  Wouldn't it be best to hear it from him rather than her having to deal with such an emotional issue at an inopportune time?


Also, I hardly recognized Rakan with his awesome disguising glasses


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2008)

Negi surely had to have stumbled upon Asuna's past during his time with Rakan and her past might be so tragic that he wants to protect her from reliving it.   That or it's not exactly the best time for her to know.   Afterall, there was a reason for the Ala Rubra to take Asuna out of Ostia back at the end of the war.  If her enemies (like Fate) knew who she was, then her life would be at stake.



Anyhow, Chapter 215 was really nice.  Seems things are starting to come together.   And who knew that Fate had pactios, and with girls.   Looks like we are going to have 1-on-1 battles in the near future.   Lucky for Negi, he has more help.  

But I must say, Fate saying him wanting to "save the world" really put an interesting twist with him.   I'm betting his reason in "saving the world" is to keep the Magical World strong by purposely separating it, so that magic wouldn't dilute over time and then disappear.

And if you think about it, this most likely happened to Chao's future.   With magic disappearing in her time line, because Fate succeeded with his plan.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But I must say, Fate saying him wanting to "save the world" really put an interesting twist with him.   I'm betting his reason in "saving the world" is to keep the Magical World strong by purposely separating it, so that magic wouldn't dilute over time and then disappear.
> 
> And if you think about it, this most likely happened to Chao's future.   With magic disappearing in her time line, because Fate succeeded with his plan.



Good theory, fits well with everything thats happened, and matches the style of the author.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I just stumbled on some new news regarding the Ala Alba OVA.

Ken Akamatsu did supervise the animation of the OVA and those that helped the Negima! and the Negima!? Animations, helped to create this project.  And we also learn that Marina Inoue is voicing *Kotarō*, and Daisuke Ono is voicing *Ku:nel *(Colonel Sanders / Al).

And for those who don't know who Marina Inoue is, she is the voice of Yoko in Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan.  (Be honest, I was expecting a guy to voice Kotoro. )   And Daisuke Ono voices Koizumi in Haruhi.

Ep 86


Also, the Ala Alba Teaser is on Youtube, for those who didn't see it at the Negima website:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoJkxoPncAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 10, 2008)

When do we usually get the RAW? I never keep track -.-'


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> When do we usually get the RAW? I never keep track -.-'



Tomorrow .

char limit dance.


----------



## LordAndross (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet, new chapter out tomorrow, plus the ova will be coming out with the LE volume 23, i'm hoping Ken will consider that third TV Series, only this time, completely follow the manga. Negima! and Negima!? werent bad, but I'm alway's disappointed by series that don't follow the original storyline. Filler is ok to allow more time, but when they compl;etely change the storyline, it iff's me.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmmm does negima come out in Shonen Sunday? Cause that's what Detective Conan comes out in and we already got it yesterday. Is it just a matter of editing?


----------



## Kairi (Jun 11, 2008)

OMFG!! 
I can't believe so many peoples watch Negima(I can never seem to find anyone who does )
I'm sorry for intuding out of the blue but I would like to say that I LOVE Negima to no end and I get hyper when I see a new chappi pek


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I was the same too.  It's a great series.


----------



## isanon (Jun 18, 2008)

any raw out yet ??


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 18, 2008)

isanon said:


> any raw out yet ??



Appearantly not TT ^TT


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

Well your blind ^^

_"In his last moments, he implanted his own eye power into you for your sake."_


----------



## Grim35 (Jun 18, 2008)

well someone translate it 
i'm a negima addict, i need my fix


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 19, 2008)

217 is out. [DLMURL]http://www.mangatraders.com/manga/series/294/page/3/[/DLMURL]

Jesus tapdancing CHRIST, ANOTHER BREAK. WTF IS WITH ALL THE AUTHORS TAKING BREAKS THIS MONTH? WHAT, I ASK YOU! Right on the best part, too... Sadistic bastards.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2008)

No!!! We have to wait like 2 weeks to see Negi in action with his dark magic


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I prefer Negi in Nagi mode


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Chibi Chiu    is really strong with that  TIGER KNEE!


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 19, 2008)

Good chapter.  I thought negi must have known about asuna but it seems he was just doing as he was told when he gave her the medicine.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 19, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Good chapter.  I thought negi must have known about asuna but it seems he was just doing as he was told when he gave her the medicine.



He really is a 10 year old boy if he gave one of his closest friends something to drink that he didn't know what it was.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2008)

Chapter 217 was a worthwhile chapter.   We sure wasn't expecting to see Haruna and Chamo back so soon.   (Wonder if we will get their side tales of their reunion, and how Chamo found the staff).

So now only Anya is missing.  Which she probably end up running into them before they leave going, "WTF have you been?!  "


As for the two week break, you know I don't mind it when it's Ken.   Because we are guaranteed a nice chapter that was worth the wait, unlike some of the other mangas where we are like "Eh, did we just wait 2 weeks for this?  "

So on July 2nd, we will see Negi sweep in and rescue Nodoka.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2008)

I've tried getting into this manga many times, but never got past chapter 12. Is it really worth the read?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2008)

I think so.   

Things pick up quite a big in Chapter 16, where you start getting into the Eva Arc.  Then from there it goes into the Kyoto Arc, which has good humor and more action.

By then you should get a good indication if you are into it or not.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 20, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've tried getting into this manga many times, but never got past chapter 12. Is it really worth the read?



Well bottom line is it depends what you like.

It does get more interesting as it goes, there is a lot more fighting after awhile.  Things develop really nicely in my opinion.  When I started reading it I didn't think that much of it either.

Anyway in chapter 1-12 nothing has really happened.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright then I guess I'll give it another go.

Question, do any really badass characters show up later?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 20, 2008)

Some of the girls are pretty bad ass.  It's not obvious right away but negis class is very unusual, most of the students are in that class for a reason.  A good portion of the staff are mages or swordsmen.  Takamichi is pretty strong, KOs people in one hit with his technique.  Kotaru is introduced after the Eva arc, he is negis age and just likes to fight, half demon.  I think Rakan (or whatever his name is) is probably the most bad ass but hes only in the most recent chapters and not a main character.  I liked "Colonal Sandars"  he pretty much pwns everyone when he enters the story and likes to play mind games (likes to make people angry just for a laugh).  Negis dad is only really in flash backs but he's like the fourth hokage in naruto, uber bad ass with a care free attitude.

But anyway, the story picks up very gradually.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 20, 2008)

Negi was pretty lame in the first two arcs, with all his pathetic crying and Asuna taking care of everything for him but it became awesome after the tournament arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Alright then I guess I'll give it another go.
> 
> Question, do any really badass characters show up later?



I would say "yes".

I doubt you will be disappointed in them.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Appearantly not TT ^TT



Did you make your sig yourself? If so can you help me? I really want to learn how to make one 


Also I think the story was on a smooth line 'til the Kyoto trip came. Now THAT is where the story started to get interesting. Then at around the Tourny arc was prob the best so far because it showed us the bad ass Chao who actually came from the past 

Wait does anyone know what the book said!? The one with who married who  When I was surfin the net a while ago I came acroos this place, and the guy said that 
*Spoiler*: _Not sure if its spoiler_ 



Asuna was related to Negi


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

What? I don't remember reading anything about them being related...


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2008)

Its when I was surfin the net to find a Negima site I came across a different site where the were discussing Negima. One guy said the she was related to Negi and i'm not sure if its the truth or not


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 21, 2008)

it's not. nagi took asuna from the bad guys in the great war and whatnot so they are not related at all (unless you count the legend of the knight and sorceress but that was like over a 1000 years ago)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Its when I was surfin the net to find a Negima site I came across a different site where the were discussing Negima. One guy said the she was related to Negi and i'm not sure if its the truth or not



Don't believe everything you see on the internet.  

Like said above, Nagi rescued Princess Asuna from the Magical World 20 years ago.  And Nagi during this time was still a teenager, which means he was too young to have children.  Second, if Asuna was the daughter of Nagi, then she would've called him father in the flashbacks than "Nagi-san".

Also, they might be picking up how Negi calls Asuna "sister" in his sleep.  But it was really in reference to Nekane (his cousin), whom he slept with prior to moving to Japan to teach at Mahora.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> it's not. nagi took asuna from the bad guys in the great war and whatnot so they are not related at all (unless you count the legend of the knight and sorceress but that was like over a 1000 years ago)





Tyrannos said:


> Don't believe everything you see on the internet.
> 
> Like said above, Nagi rescued Princess Asuna from the Magical World 20 years ago.  And Nagi during this time was still a teenager, which means he was too young to have children.  Second, if Asuna was the daughter of Nagi, then she would've called him father in the flashbacks than "Nagi-san".
> 
> Also, they might be picking up how Negi calls Asuna "sister" in his sleep.  But it was really in reference to Nekane (his cousin), whom he slept with prior to moving to Japan to teach at Mahora.


I know its just that I read it a while ago and I really wanted to ask someone. 

I know that I just wanted to ask...In any case, I've seen Nagi in Asuna's flash backs ever since the Kyoto arc was over. Why do you think it started to awaken then? It seems highly weird or maby it was the fact that she had finally gotten used to her powers? I always thought it was her bells that did it but I found later that it wasn't.

I can decide who my favorite charater is, because the fact that all of them is unique and have their own special powers and that makes them lovable. Although we all know that Chao and Evageline are bad ass right?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 21, 2008)

her magic cancel (or the use of magical energy despite of her magic cancel) should give her some familiar feeling that might be kick starting the memories


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats what I thought. She used it alot in the Kyoto arc that it must have awakened some of her memories


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> I know that I just wanted to ask...In any case, I've seen Nagi in Asuna's flash backs ever since the Kyoto arc was over. Why do you think it started to awaken then? It seems highly weird or maby it was the fact that she had finally gotten used to her powers? I always thought it was her bells that did it but I found later that it wasn't.



I really don't think it involves Asuna's Magic Cancel.   

It's Asuna's memory surfacing from her subconcious after being around Negi.   Remember the first flashback occured the next day after they returned from Kyoto, in which she saw the picture Nagi with the Ala Ruba.

And another major flashback occuring in the Tournament with Setsuna when Col. Sanders said "lose him too", which made her remember Gato's death.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I really don't think it involves Asuna's Magic Cancel.
> 
> It's Asuna's memory surfacing from her subconcious after being around Negi.   Remember the first flashback occured the next day after they returned from Kyoto, in which she saw the picture Nagi with the Ala Ruba.
> 
> And another major flashback occuring in the Tournament with Setsuna when Col. Sanders said "lose him too", which made her remember Gato's death.



I don't think it has to do with her being around Negi. She is just being reminded of stuff that happened before and it is making her memories come back. Especially now in the magic world where she lived before, her memories would start to come back even more. Except the potion took care of that.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Like said above, Nagi rescued Princess Asuna from the Magical World 20 years ago.



So Asuna is 26, and has been held back in middle school for roughly 12 years? She has to be the dumbest girl on the planet, considering it has been repeated at least 20 times they go to a ladder-school.

I think those numbers are a little messed up  Though I can't honestly remember, either.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 22, 2008)

Wait, so what happened? Did Negi drug her?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Wait, so what happened? Did Negi drug her?



, BITCH


----------



## Grim35 (Jun 22, 2008)

217 was really good
I think Fate is going to attack negi. Negi is going to barely escape after using dark magic and then he is on bed rest for 2 chapters...
Thats the only bad thing about MSN its predictable...
and whats with all the freiken breaks lately?
I need new chapters or i start to get the shakes....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 22, 2008)

drugged... okay...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2008)

fireball said:


> I don't think it has to do with her being around Negi. She is just being reminded of stuff that happened before and it is making her memories come back. Especially now in the magic world where she lived before, her memories would start to come back even more. Except the potion took care of that.



Well you are mostly correct, but Negi is indeed part of the factor.   Which we see in the Tournament memories, for her remembering Gato's death was because Al mentioned Negi.

As for the potion, yeah it works now.  But you never know.



CoonDawg said:


> So Asuna is 26, and has been held back in middle school for roughly 12 years? She has to be the dumbest girl on the planet, considering it has been repeated at least 20 times they go to a ladder-school.
> 
> I think those numbers are a little messed up  Though I can't honestly remember, either.



We kinda discussed this a while ago on that difference why Asuna was a kid 20 years ago when she's 14 years old. 

All we can guess is either she was put in suspended animation, she was rescued after the 20 year war, or she aged slowly until magic wore off and then she aged normally.   Hopefully that will be answered in the next Arc, because it seems we might not get to know Asuna's past just yet.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 22, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> So Asuna is 26, and has been held back in middle school for roughly 12 years? She has to be the dumbest girl on the planet, considering it has been repeated at least 20 times they go to a ladder-school.
> 
> I think those numbers are a little messed up  Though I can't honestly remember, either.



The manga states that the war ended 20 years ago.  Asuna was rescued during the war so she is at least that old.  Nagi has Negi 10 years later.  Another 10 years and Negis teaching.

The interesting thing about Asuna is that she was not held back or anything, she is still very young (4-5?) when she joins the school and meets the class president girl right the day she joins. They spend every grade together.  Class president girl isn't an idiot, her and Asuna obviously haven't been held back.

So then we get back into the issue of Asunas aging which we already discussed a few pages back.  Basically Asuna aged very little or none at all while in the magic world, the reason isn't known.  One of Nagis friends also mentioned her age not being what it appeared when they rescued her.  Her being older might explain her attraction to older men as well.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jun 22, 2008)

Well Asuna might not even be human as far as we know so she might age different from humans, also physical appearance means next to nothing in MSN. She got her memory's erased and grew up with "normal" kids so she is very much like them behavioural wise.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well you are mostly correct, but Negi is indeed part of the factor.   Which we see in the Tournament memories, for her remembering Gato's death was because Al mentioned Negi.
> 
> As for the potion, yeah it works now.  But you never know.



What do you mean Al mentioned Negi? Sorry I don't remember what chapter this was at.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2008)

Chapter 102:

Al Triggers Asuna's memory by mentioning Negi's :

bed
bed

The Flashback to Gato's Death:

bed


Come to think of it, it's ironic that Al triggered Asuna's memory, but Rakan wanted to keep it forgotten.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2008)

^ Yeah, very ironic 
I got Negima!? theme song stuck in my head! Its even on my Ipod 

Also, the fact that she used Magic Cancel alot in the Kyoto arc and spending all that time with Negi is most likely why she started to remember. Then when Al mention Negi the memory of Takahata's(Sp?) teacher came back and I guess it reminded her why she wanted to fight? The Magic world and Human world are very different. Mabye being in the Magic world peoples did not age as much as Humans do, and when Asuna got to the human world she aged normally.

I found it really funny that when she first got her weapon I thought it was going to be a bad ass sword and it turned out to be a paper fans


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 22, 2008)

> Mabye being in the Magic world peoples did not age as much as Humans do, and when Asuna got to the human world she aged normally.



I think takamichi is shown very young in a couple of the flashbacks but he is older when gato dies, thats all before he and asuna go to the school.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Chapter 102:
> 
> Al Triggers Asuna's memory by mentioning Negi's :
> 
> ...



Oh. Yeah looks like Neji, or at least his past, is a trigger for her memories.

I hope we find out more clues about asuna soon. I hope the potion fails.


----------



## isanon (Jun 22, 2008)

fireball said:


> Oh. Yeah looks like Neji, or at least his past, is a trigger for her memories.
> 
> I hope we find out more clues about asuna soon. I hope the potion fails.


i think you mean nagi ...


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2008)

I know he was young, but were they in the Magic world at that time? Takamichi is in his 30s or so so when his teacher died he could have took Asuna to Mahora that same year(When she's about 5 or 6 because it looks like she met Class Rep in 1st grade) and stayed there when he was about 20. 10 years later is about whats happening now 

I hope we find out what happened to Asuna when she was younger and then she gets stronger X3
Negi looks like he's going to be freakin strong! It looks like his whole class will find out and ade him 

BTW on epi 26 of Mahou does anyone know what Ayaka's power was? To me it looked like she did nothing ._.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> BTW on epi 26 of Mahou does anyone know what Ayaka's power was? To me it looked like she did nothing ._.



She attacks with Flowers, but they had no effect.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh...Wowz....Okeys then.

I think one of the best powers was Chizuru's and Natsumi's! 
What do you all think?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 25, 2008)

Somethings always bugged me about Kamo, he doesn't know how to do his job properly.  Animal sidekick's are supposed to be annoying and cause trouble but all he ever does is be totally awesome and helpful.  Someone didn't attend a good writing school.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone else notice the pace of this arc suddenly changed? The whole meeting up with everyone thing was going on for a couple dozen chapters, and then in one chapter half the team that was missing just showed up. Seems a bit rushed, like he decided to speed up the story a bit.

Maybe I'm just overthinking things.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea I was surprised to see a bunch of problems all resolved out of the blue like that.  Kamo comes out of no where, last we saw him he was in some very cold place by himself.  Haruna I don't think was shown at all before this chapter.  Ku fei was at least shown being found already though so that made sense.

I don't think he's trying to speed up the story, just that he choose not to focus on their stories right now, we might get to hear about it later, but they are minor characters in a big cast after all.  And it does make sense at least, Asakura accomplished her task pretty well.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 25, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Yea I was surprised to see a bunch of problems all resolved out of the blue like that.  Kamo comes out of no where, last we saw him he was in some very cold place by himself.  Haruna I don't think was shown at all before this chapter.  Ku fei was at least shown being found already though so that made sense.
> 
> I don't think he's trying to speed up the story, just that he choose not to focus on their stories right now, we might get to hear about it later, but they are minor characters in a big cast after all.  And it does make sense at least, Asakura accomplished her task pretty well.



We still don't know where Anya is, though, now that I think about it. She's been intentionally left out, I think she will play a huge part in this arc. At least, she will in the next part of it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't mind the fact that the pacing of the series accelerated a bit. It seemed like it was dragging a bit too long, not to mention weaving so many backstories between those groups was really time consuming. Yeah, it helps that everyone had their own experiences that help them grow as a fighter, magician, etc... as well, as meeting new friends, allies, and gaining new knowledge but tying it all together was going to be a bitch. 

I'm glad that most of them have met up. It was getting tiring going back and forth each set of characters. Perhaps now, we can get to the meat of this arc. xD


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 26, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Perhaps now, we can get to the meat of this arc. xD



Do we even know what that is? This arc officially started 28 chapters ago, and I'm not really sure what it's about. It's either going to be about Asuna's past, or that weird dude Negi wants to kill so badly.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 2, 2008)

SUPER DELAYED REACTION MAN TO THE RESCUE!

Remember the debate over Asuna's age? _2_

Not only that, it's been claimed she is 15 years old on more than one occasion. Sure, you could say "But they're lying". Well, if someone else said they were lying, then I could accept that, however it says so on the "facts" page, which generally can't be lied about.

Where does it say she was taken during the war? I don't remember it ever saying that specifically. Isn't it possible it was after the war?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 2, 2008)

Heres the page that seriously calls into question her age

Invisble Rock Jounin 

Unless you can show the translation is wrong, thats like a 99% chance she is not 15.  Also if you look through the rest of that flash back, it does look like a huge war even though I don't think it's stated.

edit: I just noticed Al actually does call it a "war" so it's unlikely that it was a different war 5 years after the big war, but not impossible I suppose.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Time for Nodoka to come back. But her "Awww" crush on Negi has become kinda stale on my eyes, let Yue win the day instead. Dark Nodoka was a good gag, however.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 3, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Heres the page that seriously calls into question her age
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Ooooooooh snap I just got bitchslapped. I'll shut up now.

Even though her age might be like that, I still think she must mature very slowly or something. Though that doesn't explain why she suddenly sped up in Middle School. Maybe Magic land does something to her?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought the same thing until someone pointed that page out to me...

She ages normally in school, but not before.  I would have said that they did something to her while she was in captivity but she had 10 years (or more?) after that where she still didn't show any signs of aging.


I'm seriously looking forward to Negi using his dark powers to rescue nodoka this week.  Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 4, 2008)

Great Chapter, seems Nodoka is finally is breaking out of her shell.   And her getting tenicle raped.  

Looks like Negi is about to test his new power on those guys.   I hope it isn't a chapter where he hasn't completely mastered his new power and it stops in middle of battle like some manga do.  I want him to beat them up so bad everyone is going .


----------



## Golbez (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh come on, all of those "evil guys" have a reason for doing this. They can't die now. 

Well, maybe except that "boobies guy".


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 4, 2008)

Tyranno's beat me to it, but I was going to say every Ecchi manga requires a tentacle rape scene, I'm surprised it took 218 chapters to get one, considering To-Love-Ru got its first tentacle rape in chapter 2 or 3. Or did it happen before this...?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 4, 2008)

> I was going to say every Ecchi manga requires a tentacle rape scene, I'm surprised it took 218 chapters to get one, considering To-Love-Ru got its first tentacle rape in chapter 2 or 3


asuna was tentacle raped way back after negi fought eva by a robot made by that scientist girl. the robot was supposed to force to clean negi and make him take a bath but something went wrong (or maybe it was sabotaged by chao as a prank) and asuna got tortured while the rest went about their business


----------



## PDQ (Jul 4, 2008)

What was her finger item supposed to do again?

Although I loved the action, such a badass buildup I've been waiting for for so long.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 4, 2008)

Nodoka's Ring is said to allow her learn a persons name by just seeing them (lol Shinigami Eyes). Which allows her to use her Diary and read people's minds.



blazingshadow said:


> asuna was tentacle raped way back after negi fought eva by a robot made by that scientist girl. the robot was supposed to force to clean negi and make him take a bath but something went wrong (or maybe it was sabotaged by chao as a prank) and asuna got tortured while the rest went about their business





CoonDawg said:


> Tyranno's beat me to it, but I was going to say every Ecchi manga requires a tentacle rape scene, I'm surprised it took 218 chapters to get one, considering To-Love-Ru got its first tentacle rape in chapter 2 or 3. Or did it happen before this...?



Blazingshadow pretty much said it, also let's not forget about Chisame's Tenacle Rape in Chapter 191:

Why Shiho is the one for Shikamaru   


That's one of the things why I love Ken Akamatsu, he's a master of the Clean Ecchi.


----------



## G-Man (Jul 4, 2008)

PDQ said:


> What was her finger item supposed to do again?



It translates written words into telepathic speech that only she can hear.  This means when she reads someone's mind with her artifact, instead of shaving to slowly read through the book, the words that appear on page will instantly be spoken into her mind.

Basically, she has become a true mind reader, instead of having to literally read the thoughts as they appear in her book.  Speeds things up for her aa it means she no longer has to pull the book out to know what her enemy is thinking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2008)

Nodoka's mind reader powers are useful when combined with another power...alone during a battle it does little to aide her. However, the ending of that chapter left me salivating in anticipation for next week


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 4, 2008)

G-Man said:


> It translates written words into telepathic speech that only she can hear.  This means when she reads someone's mind with her artifact, instead of shaving to slowly read through the book, the words that appear on page will instantly be spoken into her mind.
> 
> Basically, she has become a true mind reader, instead of having to literally read the thoughts as they appear in her book.  Speeds things up for her aa it means she no longer has to pull the book out to know what her enemy is thinking.



No, that's the Ear Piece that translates the words out of Nodoka's Mind Reading Dairy.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 4, 2008)

I am ready to see Negi explode in action


----------



## PDQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Nodoka's Ring is said to allow her learn a persons name by just seeing them (lol Shinigami Eyes). Which allows her to use her Diary and read people's minds.


That's what I originally thought, which is why I was confused when she asked the guy his name, I thought she would've been able to tell by the item.

I wonder how long this fight will last.  On the one hand, I feel like Negi should be able to destroy them in one quick burst.  On the other hand, what Rakan said made me think it wouldn't last long(somehow that reminds me of Ichigo in Bleach or the cursed seal and the Flash sword in Claymore).  Although that could just be foreshadowing a fight further in the future for their tournament.


I love how Ken can intersperse action with humor.  It's a huge juxtaposition from reading Claymore.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 5, 2008)

PDQ said:


> That's what I originally thought, which is why I was confused when she asked the guy his name, I thought she would've been able to tell by the item.
> 
> I wonder how long this fight will last.  On the one hand, I feel like Negi should be able to destroy them in one quick burst.  On the other hand, what Rakan said made me think it wouldn't last long(somehow that reminds me of Ichigo in Bleach or the cursed seal and the Flash sword in Claymore).  Although that could just be foreshadowing a fight further in the future for their tournament.
> 
> ...



True. Negima combines many manga genres and demographics. Hell, you can't even say that it's strictly shounen or shoujo. It has shounen-fighter action, but also manages to add in shoujo romance along with tons of fanservice.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 9, 2008)

I was looking back on the beginning and I can't believe how much things have changed.  It's hard to tell I'm reading the same manga.  Back in the day when Neji could be beaten by Chachamaru distracting him from chanting.

Also, how did Negima get to page 2 in here?  That's the first time I've seen that.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 9, 2008)

> Also, how did Negima get to page 2 in here? That's the first time I've seen that.



Sorry, if I see it dropping in the future I'll be sure to post something random to remind everyone how awesome and popular Negima is. 


The manga has been pretty good about character/plot development, particularly in negi's case.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 9, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Sorry, if I see it dropping in the future I'll be sure to post something random to remind everyone how awesome and popular Negima is.
> 
> 
> The manga has been pretty good about character/plot development, particularly in negi's case.



More importantly than character/plot development is genre development.  By the end of the year, I expect it to be a seinen/josei slice of life manga


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 9, 2008)

PDQ said:


> More importantly than character/plot development is genre development.  By the end of the year, I expect it to be a seinen/josei slice of life manga



That made me laugh, but seriously, it's becoming more combat oriented and the themes have never been too serious.  The villains are relatively or outright good people and that trend seems like it will continue with Fate.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 10, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> The villains are relatively or outright good people and that trend seems like it will continue with Fate.



That annoys the hell out of me.

Although, the Festival arc was done very well; It's extremely rare for Manga to get "reality" right.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 10, 2008)

I particularly liked Chao as a villain, but it would be nice if some real bad guys got mixed in with the story. But like I said, it doesn't look like it's going in that direction at all.  The bounty hunters were some of the worst guys yet lol.  Actually they didn't seem all that bad when nodoka read their minds either... :/


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 10, 2008)

The Bounty Hunters are just hired goons, and just doing their job.  But Wilhelm was quite a nasty villian, he was just toying with Negi and the others.   

Fate, I got the impression he isn't real, but more like a puppet given life, like Chacha Zero, but more advanced.


----------



## Aleyr (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally the RAW, get it here.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the translation out yet?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 109_ 



Yep, Dark Negi beating the snot out of everyone like we thought he was.  


But I loved the ending he was staring at Nodoka's little boobs.   Negi's really starting to grow up now.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 10, 2008)

Has any one kept track of Negi's age?  He was 10 when the manga started although really only 9.  But it's been like a year of school and for at least half that time he spent training in the villa doubling his aging basically.  Not to mention time traveling, but that couldn't have added more then a week.  So he is somewhere around 11-12?  Is his voice going to start changing soon?


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 10, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Has any one kept track of Negi's age?  He was 10 when the manga started although really only 9.  But it's been like a year of school and for at least half that time he spent training in the villa doubling his aging basically.  Not to mention time traveling, but that couldn't have added more then a week.  So he is somewhere around 11-12?  Is his voice going to start changing soon?


Even including the time in Eva's villa it's only been about a year for him since the start of the manga.  At the start of the summer break he said in his letter to Nekane that he'd been in Japan for six months, and he told Rakan that he'd been training with Eva for three months normal time, seven or eight including time in the villa.  That means ten to eleven months had passed for him at the start of the summer break, and about one month has passed since then.  So that would make him ten, maybe close to eleven years old if you consider him to have been nine at the start.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 10, 2008)

Look's like Negi's new power up allows him to be lightning speed.


5p33dbl1zing!!!!!11111 at it's finest.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Look's like Negi's new power up allows him to be lightning speed.
> 
> 
> 5p33dbl1zing!!!!!11111 at it's finest.



The implications of this are potentially OBD-shaking, may I say. 

About Nodoka reuniting with Negi, I haven't seen it but him blushing for her only when confessing was sweet for the kid.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Has any one kept track of Negi's age?  He was 10 when the manga started although really only 9.  But it's been like a year of school and for at least half that time he spent training in the villa doubling his aging basically.  Not to mention time traveling, but that couldn't have added more then a week.  So he is somewhere around 11-12?  Is his voice going to start changing soon?



You probably missed it, but it was revealed recently that he's 11 now.  (Which makes sense since he's been teaching at Mahora for a year now and the girls are now in the third year).


----------



## PDQ (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't notice when I first saw it, but his dad was part of Ala Rubra when he was 15 it seems.  Here I thought Negi had a decade to catch up to his dad during the war when it's only like 4 years.

What's this about a demon race though?  Was that the first we've seen of them?  It sounds like they're supposed to be super powerful.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 11, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You probably missed it, but it was revealed recently that he's 11 now.


Could you please point out where it says that exactly?  Also, is that including his first year like when he said he was ten but was really nine?


Tyrannos said:


> (Which makes sense since he's been teaching at Mahora for a year now and the girls are now in the third year).


When he started it was close to the end of their second year though.  Like I said at the beginning of the summer break he said in his letter that he'd been there for six months, so it'd only be around seven now (not including villa time and time travel).


----------



## PDQ (Jul 11, 2008)

Can he really only use the villa once per day?  Since it only uses up 1 hour in real time, couldn't he use it 24x in the same day to age 24x faster?(not saying he has but potentially speaking)


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2008)

> What's this about a demon race though? Was that the first we've seen of them? It sounds like they're supposed to be super powerful.



I think they are just like the summoned guys they fought during the school trip or when negi's town was attacked.  Once they get summoned from the demon world they can do whatever until they get killed or banished.



> When he started it was close to the end of their second year though. Like I said at the beginning of the summer break he said in his letter that he'd been there for six months, so it'd only be around seven now (not including villa time and time travel).



If you take 7+3 from villa time thats 9 and he probably was at least a few months past his birthday when he started teaching so that would put him at a year older.  He would be 10 in reality and 11 on his aging system going by all that.  Any other way and it sounds like it would get inconsistent....



> Can he really only use the villa once per day? Since it only uses up 1 hour in real time, couldn't he use it 24x in the same day to age 24x faster?(not saying he has but potentially speaking)



Yes he could, Asuna stayed there for several days straight when she was upset at being rejected.  However, Negi's "day" was shown as only adding one day at a time to it.  They had pie charts and everything.

On the other had I think he stayed in longer stretches at some points, he mentioned doing that harsh training that Asuna was doing and that was a week long thing.  Soooo, it's really getting hard to say how long he was in there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2008)

Negi pretty much had his way with the enemies this chapter. Negi+Dark Magic, sure puts him on a different sphere from a good deal of the characters, but I'm assuming when he starts fighting some higher tier opponents, his lack of mastering that dark art may and will come back to haunt him.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2008)

I liked when Chico was still thinking about fighting and Negi just looks at him and he gives up.  Negi used to be a talented kid who tried hard, but now he is a true bad ass.  He seems to finally have distinguished himself as the strongest in his group too.  It's a toss up whos number 2 though.  Asuna looked pretty good the last chapter, her magic cancel might already put her above the other fighters in terms of overall ability.



> but I'm assuming when he starts fighting some higher tier opponents, his lack of mastering that dark art may and will come back to haunt him.



I found it interesting when Rakan said that Negi's affinity was too strong this chapter.  Last chapter it's not ready, this chapter its way too good.  So it's not ready because its way too good?  Sounds like he stomps his enemy and then goes emo for a day.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Negi pretty much had his way with the enemies this chapter. Negi+Dark Magic, sure puts him on a different sphere from a good deal of the characters, but I'm assuming when he starts fighting some higher tier opponents, his lack of mastering that dark art may and will come back to haunt him.



Yeah. I definitely see him trying to push himself too far during a fight and really fucking himself up.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 11, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> It's a toss up whos number 2 though.  Asuna looked pretty good the last chapter, her magic cancel might already put her above the other fighters in terms of overall ability.


I'd disagree, she might win a fight against them due to special abilities, but in overall strength, one of the martial arts 4 is probably better.  I really hope Mana is because I find her style most badass.
Then again Konoka still has the highest amount of magic.
So it's hard to compare mainly on the basis of them specializing in different areas.  I wish they could fuse into someone with Konoka's magic level, Asuna's Kanka, magic cancel, Kaede's ninjutsu, Setsuna's sword skills, etc.  Or at least have someone master all the different areas and become a true equal partner for Negi.


> I found it interesting when Rakan said that Negi's affinity was too strong this chapter.  Last chapter it's not ready, this chapter its way too good.  So it's not ready because its way too good?  Sounds like he stomps his enemy and then goes emo for a day.


I'd imagine it'd be more like Claymore when they awaken, or Naruto's seal breaking or Bleach when the Hollow takes over, his soul would be destroyed if he went to far rather than simply being emo temporarily.

But I thought it was an interesting development too.  It's weird how he specialized in light magic before when he has such an affinity for dark magic.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 11, 2008)

My first thought after reading this chapter: Can you imagine Evangeline fighting all out using Magia Erebea? And I thought what we have seen of her so far is top tier, but true Dark Evangeline would be completely insane...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 11, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> My first thought after reading this chapter: Can you imagine Evangeline fighting all out using Magia Erebea? And I thought what we have seen of her so far is top tier, but true Dark Evangeline would be completely insane...



I have a hard enough time imagining her fighting all out using martial arts from what we saw from her against Setsuna.  I'd wet my pants watching her use Magia Erebea.

BTW, when did Setsuna and Chibi Chiu get cat ears?  I somehow didn't notice until now.
And like I mentioned earlier, why did Nodoka ask the bounty hunter's names if her artifact could tell her them?


----------



## Grim35 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think even with Negi getting dark magic, he couldn't beat fate.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2008)

> And like I mentioned earlier, why did Nodoka ask the bounty hunter's names if her artifact could tell her them?



Either it was the authors way of explaining to the readers what was going on or it was her way of activating the artifact or it was her first time trying it and she didn't really know what she was doing.



> BTW, when did Setsuna and Chibi Chiu get cat ears? I somehow didn't notice until now.



Theres so much of that cutesy stuff in Negima it doesn't even register on my radar any more.  I think Setsuna always has the ears when she fights though.  Chiu was using them back since the fair, could have been there the whole time/any time she was transformed.



> My first thought after reading this chapter: Can you imagine Evangeline fighting all out using Magia Erebea? And I thought what we have seen of her so far is top tier, but true Dark Evangeline would be completely insane...



Eva doesn't even have to do anything and she keeps getting more badass.  I won't to see her expression when Negi shows her the technique though.  Hopefully he just jumps her with it in training, would be funny.  She would probably be all, "thats the old weak verision, now i'm gonna beat you up with the good one"



> I'd disagree, she might win a fight against them due to special abilities, but in overall strength, one of the martial arts 4 is probably better. I really hope Mana is because I find her style most badass.



Asuna would certainly lose to the other martial artists in a fight right now but she is getting up there.  Meanwhile she can completely cancel out the strongest of magic attacks like we saw last chapter.  She is a wizards worst nightmare to fight.  By the time they figured out what was going on they would be dead.  Even a strong battle mage, she breaks their defenses instantly, probably even worse to be a battlemage because they close in right where she wants them.  She instantly unsummons demons too.  Her only weakness is martial arts (ki) specialists.  It's not really a weakness though, just her weakest area at the moment.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn 218 was already out in Aquastar!!! What I've been doing? Oh yeah, working....

*Downloads*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 12, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I have a hard enough time imagining her fighting all out using martial arts from what we saw from her against Setsuna.  I'd wet my pants watching her use Magia Erebea.
> 
> BTW, when did Setsuna and Chibi Chiu get cat ears?  I somehow didn't notice until now.
> And like I mentioned earlier, why did Nodoka ask the bounty hunter's names if her artifact could tell her them?



I hope they show, either in Flashback or current, Eva using he Magia Erebea. That'd just prove she's the most bad ass girl in the series besides Chao. X3

Also, Setsuna's appeared in the Festival Arc, she first wore them when she was helping build the haunted house(If I ain't mistaken). Chiu's just appeared when we were to busy with her miny cuteness 

I'm reading 219 (I'm late )


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Eva doesn't even have to do anything and she keeps getting more badass.  I won't to see her expression when Negi shows her the technique though.  Hopefully he just jumps her with it in training, would be funny.  She would probably be all, "thats the old weak verision, now i'm gonna beat you up with the good one"


I agree.  It's funny how every time she fights when her curse is temporarily lifted it's like "yea, the last time I fought I was actually holding back 99% of my ability even though my magic was back"  Or even when it's not back(like the tournament)


> Asuna would certainly lose to the other martial artists in a fight right now but she is getting up there.  Meanwhile she can completely cancel out the strongest of magic attacks like we saw last chapter.  She is a wizards worst nightmare to fight.  By the time they figured out what was going on they would be dead.  Even a strong battle mage, she breaks their defenses instantly, probably even worse to be a battlemage because they close in right where she wants them.  She instantly unsummons demons too.  Her only weakness is martial arts (ki) specialists.  It's not really a weakness though, just her weakest area at the moment.


True, although she could probably cancel out Ki abilities(since magic is just drawing ki from external sources), just not the martial arts attack themselves

Although she certainly does have weaknesses to magic, such as when she ingested the love potion chocolate and when Fate used the tickling water hands and the space time loop Kotaro(or his teammates) used and the magic illusionary Takamachi.
So things that don't specifically focus magic on her seem fair game.

But it is a definite advantage.  It reminds me of the Sharingan or Oboro's ability in Basilisk.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Could you please point out where it says that exactly?  Also, is that including his first year like when he said he was ten but was really nine?
> 
> When he started it was close to the end of their second year though.  Like I said at the beginning of the summer break he said in his letter that he'd been there for six months, so it'd only be around seven now (not including villa time and time travel).



Looks like Negi is indeed still 10, because Chisame said he was in Chapter 217.

But like how I mentioned, it's been a year since he became a teacher.  So in all likelihood he would be using the "rounding" and say he was 11, not really 10.   And I wouldn't doubt we be seeing Negi having a birthday soon.  



PDQ said:


> Can he really only use the villa once per day?  Since it only uses up 1 hour in real time, couldn't he use it 24x in the same day to age 24x faster?(not saying he has but potentially speaking)



No, Negi can spend an indefinite ammount of time within the villa, its just once you are inside it, you can't leave for 24 hours.

And if I remember right 1 day in the villa equals 1 hour in the outside world (unless tampered like Chao did where 1 day was 1 week into the future).



PDQ said:


> BTW, when did Setsuna and Chibi Chiu get cat ears?  I somehow didn't notice until now.
> 
> And like I mentioned earlier, why did Nodoka ask the bounty hunter's names if her artifact could tell her them?



Chisame got her cat ears when she started disguising herself as a kid in Chapter 193.

Setsuna made it part of her disguise when they arrived in Ostia (Chapter 214).



PDQ said:


> And like I mentioned earlier, why did Nodoka ask the bounty hunter's names if her artifact could tell her them?



I responded a while ago, PDQ.  

Nodoka asked for the Bounty Hunter's name is so she could use her diary, which needs her to learn the name of a person for it to read a that person's mind.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yes, Negi used that Rounding System where he said he was 10 but really was 9.   But if it's been a year since he started teaching, then he really would be 10 but rounded up to 11 years, right?


I wouldn't call it a "rounding system", they just say you're one years old when you're born because they count the 9 months from the time from conception instead of time from birth.  My mom told me they do that in China too sometimes.

If it's only been one year, he's only 10 years old from the date of birth, rather than the date of conception.


> No, Negi can spend an indefinite ammount of time within the villa, its just once you are inside it, you can't leave for 24 hours.
> 
> And if I remember right 1 day in the villa equals 1 hour in the outside world (unless tampered like Chao did where 1 day was 1 week into the future).


Right, so with 24 hours in the outside world * 24inside hours per outside hours, 1 day could give almost a month of training(3.5 weeks)

So him only using it once per day(as mentioned earlier) seemed like a waste.


> Chisame got her cat ears when she started disguising herself as a kid in Chapter 193.
> 
> Setsuna made it part of her disguise when they arrived in Ostia (Chapter 214).


Ah, good catches.


Makes me wonder if it's really any good of a disguise...and why everyone seems to choose it as one.


> Nodoka asked for the Bounty Hunter's name is so she could use her diary, which needs her to learn the name of a person for it to read a that person's mind.



Right, but wasn't the finger item supposed to give the name anyways?  That's why I'm confused.  I thought it was supposed to help her artifact because she wouldn't need to ask for names.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I wouldn't call it a "rounding system", they just say you're one years old when you're born because they count the 9 months from the time from conception instead of time from birth.  My mom told me they do that in China too sometimes.
> 
> If it's only been one year, he's only 10 years old from the date of birth, rather than the date of conception.



Well I guessing we are aruging over symantics now.   Because if Negi is asked how old he is now, he surely will say he's 11, not 10.   Just like how he said he was 10 at the beginning of the manga, and volunteered the fact he was really 9.



PDQ said:


> Right, so with 24 hours in the outside world * 24inside hours per outside hours, 1 day could give almost a month of training(3.5 weeks)
> 
> So him only using it once per day(as mentioned earlier) seemed like a waste.



Yes, if he spent a full RL day in the villa, it would be like he spent 24 days in there.

As for spending 1 RL hour there being a waste, I disagree.   He basically was spending 1 day inside the villa for 1 hour, per day during his training.  That adds up considerably, more so due to his intelligence.



PDQ said:


> Ah, good catches.
> 
> Makes me wonder if it's really any good of a disguise...and why everyone seems to choose it as one.



Guess they chose it because it's cute and easy for them.  



PDQ said:


> Right, but wasn't the finger item supposed to give the name anyways?  That's why I'm confused.  I thought it was supposed to help her artifact because she wouldn't need to ask for names.



Be honest it confuses me at times too.  But if you go back and look at it again, it starts to make sense.

Remember at the start of the fight, she was too far to read their names to have any use.   But when she was captured, she was free enough to read their names.  I guess when she was shouting "What are your names", we automatically think that she was literally asking what they're names were, but I think it was to activate the item.   

Because after she said that, the item activated and she then could see their real names.  (You can barely see the names of the others in the scan, after the leader is flipping out for being called by his real name).

So it's one of those moments you look back and go, "Ah, now i see!"


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> As for spending 1 RL hour there being a waste, I disagree.   He basically was spending 1 day inside the villa for 1 hour, per day during his training.  That adds up considerably, more so due to his intelligence.


I meant it's a waste that he only went in once per day instead of 24 times per day.  He would have 24x more training that way.  Even if he had to go to class, that's not that much extra time.
Here
All of that extra time he spends his day doing he could be training for most of it and only using the small amount of time for his regular activities.  I mean, heck, why does he spend so many hours sleeping outside when he could reduce it to like 20 minutes by going inside and sleeping.  Besides, if he did it enough, he could finally catch up to his class in age with like a little over 2 months of 24 outside hour training periods.


> Be honest it confuses me at times too.  But if you go back and look at it again, it starts to make sense.
> 
> Remember at the start of the fight, she was too far to read their names to have any use.   But when she was captured, she was free enough to read their names.  I guess when she was shouting "What are your names", we automatically think that she was literally asking what they're names were, but I think it was to activate the item.
> 
> ...



Ah, you're right, that does make more sense.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 12, 2008)

Negi could train for 8 more days per day by resting in the villa instead of the real world.  He can also train kung fu inside the villa instead of outside adding a 9th day.  So thats about 9 more days per day if he maximized his schedule, why he doesn't you would have to ask the author. He probably just likes sleeping with Asuna......


----------



## PDQ (Jul 12, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Negi could train for 8 more days per day by resting in the villa instead of the real world.  He can also train kung fu inside the villa instead of outside adding a 9th day.  So thats about 9 more days per day if he maximized his schedule, why he doesn't you would have to ask the author. He probably just likes sleeping with Asuna......


I think everything from after school to Kuu's training could be done inside(even Eva trains him outside which seems odd since she's got no powers outside).  School only takes like 6 hours, leaving 18 extra days by training/preparing/sleeping in the villa.  He could be 18x stronger now than before.  Eva mentioned how she couldn't teach him that much in a month before the tourney as an excuse, but they could've had a year and a half.

But he sleeps in his Fuuton now, apparently he stopped sleeping with her a while ago sometime after Kamo came and before she ate the love chocolate.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I think everything from after school to Kuu's training could be done inside(even Eva trains him outside which seems odd since she's got no powers outside).  School only takes like 6 hours, leaving 18 extra days by training/preparing/sleeping in the villa.  He could be 18x stronger now than before.  Eva mentioned how she couldn't teach him that much in a month before the tourney as an excuse, but they could've had a year and a half.



Well discussing over "what could've happened" will lead us no where.  Sure we could've thought about better ideas, but it won't change what happened.  



PDQ said:


> But he sleeps in his Fuuton now, apparently he stopped sleeping with her a while ago sometime after Kamo came and before she ate the love chocolate.



Actually Negi has slept with Asuna since Chamo's arrival.  

Pretty Fast Moving Tekkai
Pretty Fast Moving Tekkai

Pretty Fast Moving Tekkai

We just don't see it occur much often anymore for its like a running gag than something Negi does frequently.   Besides, with all the fighting, he doesn't have the chance to do it much anymore.


----------



## Grim35 (Jul 13, 2008)

PDQ said:


> I wouldn't call it a "rounding system", they just say you're one years old when you're born because they count the 9 months from the time from conception instead of time from birth.  My mom told me they do that in China too sometimes.
> 
> If it's only been one year, he's only 10 years old from the date of birth, rather than the date of conception.
> 
> Negi is probably going to have a birthday soon, but early in the manga Negi said he was 9, so i would say he's 10 1/2 or something.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, I dont want get tangled in this mess...

Asuna will <3 Negi from seeing his super dark sexy side


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 14, 2008)

I like how Ken Akamatsu came up with a slightly different interpretation of light and dark for this manga.

In Negi "light" isn't inherently good, and "dark" isn't inherently bad as seen in most traditional cases.

Instead he turned it into more of a personality issue.  

The light characters like Nagi and asuna are rather simple minded, crashing through life without thinking about consequences, just doing what they feel like, what they believe it.

On the dark side you have Negi and Eva, Negi's a better example because we know more about him.  He has an affinity for darkness because he has a lot of fears and worries and desires to hold on thing.  Rakkan's disregard for Negi during his training was a good example of a light characters thinking.  Rakan (how is that guys name supposed to be spelled, seriously)  just basicly said, "if he dies then thats it."  It wasn't that Rakan was a bad uncaring mean person but his philosophy of life was that we all struggle forward and go as far as we can and when we reach or end thats it, nothing to cry or worry about.  Negi is the exact opposite.  He worries and obsess over the safety of every girl in his class as evidenced countless times through out the manga.  That sort of thinking gives birth to his "darkness."  

So neither the light or dark types are by default good or evil.  

A lot of mangas have the "bad" character that is a good guy but they are usually the anti-social reformed types rather then the charismatic trying to save the world type like Negi.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 14, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> I like how Ken Akamatsu came up with a slightly different interpretation of light and dark for this manga.
> 
> In Negi "light" isn't inherently good, and "dark" isn't inherently bad as seen in most traditional cases.
> 
> ...


True, that is an interesting interpretation of what "dark" means.  Although it's weird that when he mastered Dark Magic, he said it was basically taking in everything, good and bad, rather than just bad.  You would normally think of dark as being absent of light, but this is actually the fusion of the two, kinda like Kanka.

Another aspect of it that's also personality is that one is team oriented while the other is self oriented, which is interesting because there's two other times when how do deal with partners has come into play, when deciding between "magic swordsman" and "wizard" types of fighting and the difference between eastern and western mages(eastern using summons while western using partners).

A lot of these things have to do with internal vs. external choices.


> A lot of mangas have the "bad" character that is a good guy but they are usually the anti-social reformed types rather then the charismatic trying to save the world type like Negi.


You mean the anti-hero?  Yea, it is also weird to have a manga where the main character is a recognized genius.  Usually the main character is an idiot from the start who just happens to have monstrous potential and some innate untapped talent like Naruto, Ichigo, etc.  The only other shounen manga I can think of where the main character is a known genius is Full Metal Alchemist.  They don't leave it for their rival to be geniuses(although Kotaro has more experience with real fighting)



BTW, Rakan is spelled like that:
this
I think that was actually written in English letters in the original.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually Darkness being Evil and Light being Good is more of a Western western concept than Asian.   (For instance in the Yu-Gi-Oh series, the Dark Cards were a favorite of the protagonists.)

However, though it's not inheritally evil, Ken has shown there is a price to be had in using Darkness, and if Negi isn't careful that will eventually corrupt him.   Which I wouldn't be surprised if he used that in a future Arc where the darkness takes over Negi and it's up to the girls to bring him back.




			
				Tracespeck said:
			
		

> A lot of mangas have the "bad" character that is a good guy but they are usually the anti-social reformed types rather then the charismatic trying to save the world type like Negi.



It depends what manga you are reading.  It's not really an Anti-Hero like PDQ suggests, but can be antagonists.

For instance:  In Death Note, Light isn't the Protagonist but the Antagonist.   "L" and Near are the Protagonists. 

Of Heroic characters that uphold the good, but through less heroic means are Anti-Heros (like Han Solo in Star Wars, Mello in Death Note, and even Sasuke pre-Orochimaru).   

But in Negima, Rakan and Kotoro would probably be best as described as one of these.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2008)

> Usually the main character is an idiot from the start who just happens to have monstrous potential and some innate untapped talent like Naruto, Ichigo, etc.


just making a note that ichigo isn't an idiot. he has normal intellect as long as it doesn't concern spiritual/death god matters.

as for negi using dark magic it seems that he just gained a new way of using his old spells. instead of shooting them outwards towards his foes he absorbs them and powers himself up like that


----------



## PDQ (Jul 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Actually Darkness being Evil and Light being Good is more of a Western western concept than Asian.   (For instance in the Yu-Gi-Oh series, the Dark Cards were a favorite of the protagonists.)


Good point, forgot about that.  I think it was kinda assumed because
1.  Negi and Eva are supposed to be western
2.  During the beginning Negi was using light against Eva's Darkness.  Heck, Eva is known as the Dark Mage I believe.  So it seems to be that darkness is inherently evil with respect to Eva.


> It depends what manga you are reading.  It's not really an Anti-Hero like PDQ suggests, but can be antagonists.
> 
> For instance:  In Death Note, Light isn't the Protagonist but the Antagonist.   "L" and Near are the Protagonists.


Actually Light is the Protagonist.  The protagonist doesn't have to be good, they just have to be the leading character.  The entire story revolves around Light and L and Near are the Antagonists who stand in his way.


And the good guys with anti-social personalities he mentioned ARE anti-heroes.  It's any hero that has non-traditional heroic traits, whether they're meanspirited, alcoholics, social recluses, or use less than noble means to accomplish their goals..


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Interesting enough, the a synonym for the protagonist is "hero".

As for Antagonist -


One who opposes and contends against another; an adversary.

But I think technically, Light is the protagonist, because his idealist views certainly qualified him as being a hero at first.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 15, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Interesting enough, the a synonym for the protagonist is "hero".
> 
> As for Antagonist -
> 
> ...


The protagonist doesn't have to be a hero(it can be used that way by some people but it's not necessary), just the person that the story centers around.  If a character doesn't come in until halfway or dies halfway, they clearly can't be the central character.  The story starts and ends with Light's life.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Good point, forgot about that.  I think it was kinda assumed because
> 1.  Negi and Eva are supposed to be western
> 2.  During the beginning Negi was using light against Eva's Darkness.  Heck, Eva is known as the Dark Mage I believe.  So it seems to be that darkness is inherently evil with respect to Eva.



Actually, we never seen Evangeline use Dark magic.  She used Ice in her fight with Negi and against the Kyoto Demon.




PDQ said:


> Actually Light is the Protagonist.  The protagonist doesn't have to be good, they just have to be the leading character.  The entire story revolves around Light and L and Near are the Antagonists who stand in his way.
> 
> 
> And the good guys with anti-social personalities he mentioned ARE anti-heroes.  It's any hero that has non-traditional heroic traits, whether they're meanspirited, alcoholics, social recluses, or use less than noble means to accomplish their goals..



Well we are getting off topic here since we moving on to Death Note and not Negima.   

But you are right and wrong.   By definition, Light is indeed the protagonist and "L", is out to stop him, thus the antagonist.    But in classical sense, the protagonist was always the "hero" of the story, thus why protagonist is synonymous with hero, and antagonist the villain.

So in short, Death Note is told from the Antagonist's perspective.

I won't go futher into that because it requires going into Literary History and dwellings in the origins.   Thus I will end this discussion here.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2008)

Well after giving Negima another shot, I've found that I've truly come to like it. And its only getting better.

Currently I'm still at the early chapters of the Mahora Festival (just finished reading Asuna and Setsuna's match)

I'm really like the way Negi is starting to shape up. And Kantarou is great as his rival. I can't wait to catch up to the current chapters.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 15, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Well after giving Negima another shot, I've found that I've truly come to like it. And its only getting better.
> 
> Currently I'm still at the early chapters of the Mahora Festival (just finished reading Asuna and Setsuna's match)
> 
> I'm really like the way Negi is starting to shape up. And Kantarou is great as his rival. I can't wait to catch up to the current chapters.


Yea, it's a surprising manga.   It's like 3 mangas wrapped into 1, if not more.  At first I avoided it because the cover looked too cutesy but the fights are so amazing.


Tyrannos said:


> Actually, we never seen Evangeline use Dark magic.  She used Ice in her fight with Negi and against the Kyoto Demon.


"Spirits of Darkness"
Link removed
Her version was Ice and Darkness, Negi's was Wind and Light.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2008)

Well got me there.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 15, 2008)

Random question, out of Chachamaru, Mana, and Kotaro, who do you think the strongest and who do you think is the weakest and by how much?


----------



## Rukuri (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't been that caught up in the manga as of late, but...based on what I think, Kotaro would be the weakest, and Mana, the stronger out of the trio. But overall, I think they all come pretty close to each other. Chachamaru may even be the strongest, but I don't really know. Although, I think I picked Kotaro as the weakest because I'm basing them off in an imaginary fight in my head. Kotaro won't hit girls ;D


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 15, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Random question, out of Chachamaru, Mana, and Kotaro, who do you think the strongest and who do you think is the weakest and by how much?



After the most recent events Kotaro will probably be number 2 (Negi is 1).  He was definitely weaker then Mana in the previous arcs though.  Chachamaru is difficult to judge, she has more potential to evolve right now then Mana though.  She had some upgrades before the previous arc as well.  Mana is kinda stagnant.

Kotaro will definitely get stronger though, he is a rival to Negi and constantly training at a high level unlike the others.

Anyway if I had to pick an order as of right now Kotaro, Mana, Chachamaru.

Edit: Some more thoughts.

Keade was clearly superior to base Kotaro.  But transformed serious Kotaro was probably equal if not better at the time they fought.

Keade was shown basicaly as Mana's equal.

Kotaro and Keade both have gotten stronger, my guess is that Kotaro's skill increased a lot more then Keade, he was training with Negi, Eva, etc, and all that time fighting in the tournament.

So if Kotaro=Keade=Mana and Kotaro's had the better training, he should be on top.

Like I said before its really hard to discuss chachamaru though, just haven't seen a lot.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 15, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> After the most recent events Kotaro will probably be number 2 (Negi is 1).  He was definitely weaker then Mana in the previous arcs though.  Chachamaru is difficult to judge, she has more potential to evolve right now then Mana though.  She had some upgrades before the previous arc as well.  Mana is kinda stagnant.


Mana's not as stagnant as you would think.  I mean, her training happens to just be all in battle(which according to many them, a single battle is worth hundreds of hours of training), which she happens to get paid for.  She was in working for both Chao(against all the magic teachers) and the principal(for people making confessions).  She's even traveling with Takamichi now.

Anyways, I went ahead and did a calculation of how fast her coin flicking skill is:
Shadow Moses Island
Conservatively, it's at least 1300mph, almost twice the speed of sound.  Ironically enough, it's faster than the bullet of an air gun and has more energy, so I guess she doesn't use it because $5 for each shot of ammo is a bit steep and lacks the magic enchantments.


> Keade was clearly superior to base Kotaro.  But transformed serious Kotaro was probably equal if not better at the time they fought.


Yea, I gotta wonder about his transformed abilities, since Colonel Sanders seemed a bit worried about it, but he did far better against Kotaro than Kaede.


> Keade was shown basicaly as Mana's equal.


True for the Mahora festival(even though it never really finished, they just got transported to the future), although according to official information:


Mana would be weaker than Kaede if they fought without holding back.  Although the gap is probably small.  But Kaede did have a disadvantage since the BCTL couldn't really be blocked and would transport you in one hit and had to close in on her sniping.


> Like I said before its really hard to discuss chachamaru though, just haven't seen a lot.



Yea, Chachamaru is rather inconsistent.  One would think she can't grow more since she's a robot, but from her trouble in her first fight with Asuna to defeating Negi using Kenpo and magic and scaring off a dragon(and her eye beam taking a chunk out of the building she was built in), it's hard to judge.  Maybe she's like Neo and Hakase can just upload new techniques instantly into her.

Overall, pretty interesting though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Random question, out of Chachamaru, Mana, and Kotaro, who do you think the strongest and who do you think is the weakest and by how much?



From strongest to weakest it would be Kotoro, Chachamaru, and Mana.


Remember, Kotoro is Negi's rival and is training to keep up with him.   So he obviously has to be the strongest.   Since he's able to keep up with Negi, he's clearly able to handle AA-Ranked mages.

Chachamaru has shown to be pretty powerful on her own.   Most likely strong enough to handle A to AA Ranked mages.  However her strengths lie in support abilities (like spell support) and long-range fighting.   Though I won't discount her close-range skills as well, because thats also part of her function in protecting Eva.


Mana, like Chachamaru, is a support fighter that's definitely capable of handling skilled mages (Strong B-Weak to A Ranked Mages).   Her strengths lie in ranged combat, even though she is a capable close range fighter.   Without her guns, she's pretty much out of the fight.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if Mana could use just about anything as a projectile weapon, like she did with the coins in the tournament.  She is like bullseye from daredevil.  Maybe she loses her gun on purpose.  Maybe she takes a button off her shirt.  Maybe that button is used as a projectile weapon.  Maybe it goes through her opponents eye.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 16, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Random question, out of Chachamaru, Mana, and Kotaro, who do you think the strongest and who do you think is the weakest and by how much?



Personally I would say it would go: Mana > Kotaro > Chachamaru

Personally I think Mana is highly under-rated. She has proven to be one of the strongest of Negi's class. Even in her weak area of fighting (short range) she was able to more then hold her own against a very strong short range fighting specialist in Ku Fei without her weapon of choice. Her and Kaede are tied at the top of the class IMO (or course excluding Eva  )

As for Chachamaru, its really hard to place her since we've never really seen her fight very seriously so we don't really know her upper limit. As of what we have seen though, i would place her below Mana and Kotaro.

Kotaro might be getting a power up soon though, so things may change for him 



PDQ said:


> True for the Mahora festival(even though it never really finished, they just got transported to the future), although according to official information:
> 
> 
> Mana would be weaker than Kaede if they fought without holding back.  Although the gap is probably small.  But Kaede did have a disadvantage since the BCTL couldn't really be blocked and would transport you in one hit and had to close in on her sniping.



I'm curious, where does that "official information" come from? Not calling you out on it or anything, just wondering cuz I've never heard it before and it just dosn't seem like the kind of thing that would be really official.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> From strongest to weakest it would be Kotoro, Chachamaru, and Mana.
> 
> Remember, Kotoro is Negi's rival and is training to keep up with him.   So he obviously has to be the strongest.   Since he's able to keep up with Negi, he's clearly able to handle AA-Ranked mages.





Scorpio3.14 said:


> Personally I would say it would go: Mana > Kotaro > Chachamaru
> 
> Her and Kaede are tied at the top of the class


Of the two, I'm slightly leaning more towards Scorpio's ranking.  True, Kotaro is Negi's rival, but there's been many points where it's been noted that Negi wasn't quite up to par with his team.  Up to the Mahora tournament Negi still didn't seem to think he could beat Ku Fei or Setsuna and Kaede offered to train with Kotaro.  So he may be one of the strongest later on, up until now, I think him and Negi lag behind the top.  Even now Ku Fei wanted to fight Negi using Dark magic(although that isn't to say she could win, but that's a scary level of confidence given she had no confidence in beating Mana and didn't even want to fight)

I mean, Kaede doing far better against Al and winning against Kotaro(even though both weren't serious) says to me she's stronger while Mana seems to have a smaller gap(if any)

Kotaro impresses me because he devised his own style rather than his strength.  Then again, Mana's style is pretty unique compared to her peers(using guns, a technology, instead of ki attacks, but using enchanted bullets)


> I'm curious, where does that "official information" come from? Not calling you out on it or anything, just wondering cuz I've never heard it before and it just dosn't seem like the kind of thing that would be really official.


To be honest, I'm not sure myself, I just found that on a Negima dedicated forum as a stickied thread so I figured it should be credible.  I suppose I could register there and ask, but meh...
I'm guessing it was from the Official Fanbook(you can google it, that's apparently what it's called) where most sites got their information on people's height and "measurements".  We need to get a translator on that, ASAP!

Personally, I've always felt that of Kaede, Ku Fei, and Setsuna, Kaede has been shown the most impressive and Mana happened to tie with her, so it was surprising to see that Setsuna was considered the strongest.

I'd still have to say Mana is my favorite because of her Rankansen usage.  I haven't seen an attack involving throwing money since Pokemon.


----------



## Grim35 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say
Chachamaru - Mana - Kotoro
I think Kotoro is the weakest, because arrogant, and less experienced than Mana, and Chachamaru


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2008)

I just finished reading the Mahora Fest arc.

It was really amazing. Chao is made of win. And Negi really impressed me. 

(i can't wait to use them in the OBD lol)


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I just finished reading the Mahora Fest arc.
> 
> It was really amazing. Chao is made of win. And Negi really impressed me.
> 
> (i can't wait to use them in the OBD lol)



Excellent, you're slowly becoming one of us.  *tents fingers MC Burns style*


----------



## isanon (Jul 17, 2008)

yue in fullplate is love


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

you guys make me feel like a noob. I have no idea who Mana is, or atleast don't have a picture matched in my head with the name. But then again , I only really pay attention to the main characters.

Anyways, whoever Mana is, Kotaro is definitely number 1. I mean cmon, he is negi's bffl and they fight together in the tournament


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 17, 2008)

Mana is the pro sniper girl.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea.  Mana = gun girl.  The one who charges for everything.  The fourth of the group consisting of Kung Fu(Ku Fei), Kendo(Setsuna), Ninjutsu(Kaede), and gunslinging(Mana).  Hunts demons with Setsuna, fought Ku Fei in the tournament, and has an on going little rivalry with Kaede.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

Wait, has Mana had a reappearance lately? I don't recall seeing her after the tournament, but that is just me


----------



## isanon (Jul 17, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Wait, has Mana had a reappearance lately? I don't recall seeing her after the tournament, but that is just me


she had a brief convo with kaede on the airport when they were going to england


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

So, when does the translation come out X3 ?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 17, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Wait, has Mana had a reappearance lately? I don't recall seeing her after the tournament, but that is just me


She came with Takamichi to the Magic world just before the portal closed. Last we've seen or heard of 'em both at this point.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I am suffering Memory Loss, give me 10 minutes to spank myself.

Ok, done.
Wait, so why did they go to the Magic World again? Were they informed something happened to Negi's group?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, since Negi and his group are wanted criminals now in the magic world, they have to know that their situation isn't quite good  Besides there's that blond chick that was taking Negi to the portal(don't remember the name), and it looks like she summoned Takamichi and Mana.

Chapter 195


----------



## Grim35 (Jul 17, 2008)

usually on Sunday


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2008)

PPsycho said:


> Well, since Negi and his group are wanted criminals now in the magic world, they have to know that their situation isn't quite good  Besides there's that blond chick that was taking Negi to the portal(don't remember the name), and it looks like she summoned Takamichi and Mana.
> 
> Chapter 195



Now that I think about it, given the bounty on Negis' group's head, wouldn't that be a huge incentive for Mana to hunt them down?  For her, it's all about the Benjamins.  (Although she is the worst spender in the manga, given how she used an Y8000 or so displacement charm against Kaede, miscalculated her movie ticket cost, and used ammo that was essentially 5 dollars per coin against Ku Fei)

I hope Takamichi pays her much more to help them.



bloody_ninja said:


> Wait, so why did they go to the Magic World again? Were they informed something happened to Negi's group?



No known reason.  Probably because they are professionals and had jobs to do.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 17, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Now that I think about it, given the bounty on Negis' group's head, wouldn't that be a huge incentive for Mana to hunt them down?



She likes Negi and her classmates so I don't think thats an issue.

edit: translation is out


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm, I Mana is starting to bring back memories from Yu Yu Hakusho's Sniper.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> She likes Negi and her classmates so I don't think thats an issue.



Yea, she also likes money.  Hell she would fight Setsuna, someone she used to fight with, if she was paid enough.  Heck, when she liked Negi, she still tried to shoot him when he was in the trolley.  That would've led Negi to being turned into an Ermine.

Hakase's sold her soul to science, Mana to capitalism.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 17, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Now that I think about it, given the bounty on Negis' group's head, wouldn't that be a huge incentive for Mana to hunt them down?  For her, it's all about the Benjamins.  (Although she is the worst spender in the manga, given how she used an Y8000 or so displacement charm against Kaede, miscalculated her movie ticket cost, and used ammo that was essentially 5 dollars per coin against Ku Fei)
> 
> I hope Takamichi pays her much more to help them.
> 
> No known reason.  Probably because they are professionals and had jobs to do.



Mana is a 'gun for hire' not a bounty hunter.  So she isn't going to hunt Negi and the others unless she gets paid to do so.  

And since she's with Takamichi, she's either on his or Mahora's payroll.   Or she's there strictly out of loyalty to Negi.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Mana is a 'gun for hire' not a bounty hunter.  So she isn't going to hunt Negi and the others unless she gets paid to do so.
> 
> And since she's with Takamichi, she's either on his or Mahora's payroll.   Or she's there strictly out of loyalty to Negi.



Isn't a bounty hunter effectively someone who's a gun for hire that just doesn't get a specific request.  I mean, the only difference is the person offering the reward to ask her personally or post it up on a board for her to see.

I kinda want to see her fight Takamichi(not him all out though, more limited like he was against Negi)


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 18, 2008)

A chapter of a lot of talking, with a lot of saying nothing. Online

All it really did was confirm something we've known for over 100 chapters. Well, no, we did learn that apparently Nagi is a selfish dick, but that means little, I could have told you as much (leaving behind his son and all).


----------



## PDQ (Jul 18, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> A chapter of a lot of talking, with a lot of saying nothing. Link removed
> 
> All it really did was confirm something we've known for over 100 chapters. Well, no, we did learn that apparently Nagi is a selfish dick, but that means little, I could have told you as much (leaving behind his son and all).



Yea, although it is a plot development to see how Negi handles this info.  I thought he told him back before he gave him the drug, but I guess not.

How did Paru make so much money so fast on her own while being wanted and making connections with the underground?  She's crazy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2008)

Chapter 220 was interesting.   We now know why Asuna was taken away, it was for good of the magical world.  

Well, the tournament is about to begin.   Wonder how long before all hell breaks loose.  



CoonDawg said:


> A chapter of a lot of talking, with a lot of saying nothing. Link removed
> 
> All it really did was confirm something we've known for over 100 chapters. Well, no, we did learn that apparently Nagi is a selfish dick, but that means little, I could have told you as much (leaving behind his son and all).



Thats far from true.  Nagi wasn't selfish.  He took Asuna away to save the Magical World.  

And we still have no idea why he left Negi behind.   Because he took in Asuna like 10 years before Negi was even born.

So judging by Nagi's character, he didn't up and leave people he cared about, he obviously disappeared in order to protect them.



PDQ said:


> Isn't a bounty hunter effectively someone who's a gun for hire that just doesn't get a specific request.  I mean, the only difference is the person offering the reward to ask her personally or post it up on a board for her to see.
> 
> I kinda want to see her fight Takamichi(not him all out though, more limited like he was against Negi)



No, Bounty Hunters *are not* the same as "Guns for Hire".

Bounty Hunters are a type of hunter that searches for wanted people (fugitives) and retrieves them dead or alive.  Hence the name.

"Guns for Hire" are a type of mercenary that is hired to do various jobs ranging from protection to assassination.

In literature, there are basically three types we typically see.  One that is easily bought off (I.E. the target bribes the hunter with more money).   The second is one with scruples that will not be a bought off.  There are honorable types that can "look the other way".   

Mana is the second type, who does their job to the letter of their instructions (in maintaining their scruples).    During the Festival, she shot the guy she liked.   During the tournament, she was to prevent anyone from getting in without a ticket, and as soon as the final match was over, she lowered her guns.   During the final fight, she told Kaede she was just doing her job.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 18, 2008)

3 bucks says there's going to be some retarded twist, like Asuna is Negi's mother or something, and Asuna is really a 3,000 year old priestess in a child's body, that can change its appearance at will.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 18, 2008)

> I kinda want to see her fight Takamichi(not him all out though, more limited like he was against Negi)



Takamichi was giving Chao a hard time even when she had all her hax, I think he could easily take Mana, she had nothing for him at the Mahora festival either.



> How did Paru make so much money so fast on her own while being wanted and making connections with the underground? She's crazy.



She draws good looking women that can last for 5 minutes....



> Chapter 220 was interesting. We now know why Asuna was taken away, it was for good of the magical world.



She may have been the cause but someone probably used her to make it happen, she was taken away for the good of Asuna I think.  Too many people might have wanted to take advantage of her and her parents were probably already dead if not part of the problem.



> 3 bucks says there's going to be some retarded twist, like Asuna is Negi's mother or something, and Asuna is really a 3,000 year old priestess in a child's body, that can change its appearance at will.



No way.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 18, 2008)

> Hakase's sold her soul to science, Mana to capitalism.


she is half puertorican, you can't really blame her


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 18, 2008)

> 3 bucks says there's going to be some retarded twist, like Asuna is Negi's mother or something, and Asuna is really a 3,000 year old priestess in a child's body, that can change its appearance at will.



It's too f*cked up to be the truth(the part of Asuna being Negis mother), it can't be real.



I hope...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 18, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No, Bounty Hunters *are not* the same as "Guns for Hire".
> 
> Bounty Hunters are a type of hunter that searches for wanted people (fugitives) and retrieves them dead or alive.  Hence the name.
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were the same, I said bounty hunters were a special type of gun for hire.  A bounty hunter is a gun for a hire but not all guns for hire are bounty hunters.  They're a type of gun for hire who are hired by the law to get fugitives just they don't get paid unless they do it first.  Another way to say it is that a gun for hire is a mercenary and as you said, a bounty hunter is a type of mercenary.

Although you're right about there being more than one type of gun for hire, but Mana isn't necessarily the second type.  It's just noone's ever been shown offering more than she was paid by the last person.  I'm curious to see what would happen if someone gave her a better offer.  She's been able to go against friends and whatnot, but that's different from getting offered a higher pay.

Anyways, even if she's not a bounty hunter, someone from the government could've heard of her and gave her the same conditional offer as any other bouty hunter, effectively hiring her.to do a job(assasination of Negi's team and just needing proof of it)



> Takamichi was giving Chao a hard time even when she had all her hax, I think he could easily take Mana, she had nothing for him at the Mahora festival either.


I know, that's why I said if he were restricted to how serious he was against Negi(according to Eva, if he went all out, he would've destroyed Negi in seconds)



> She draws good looking women that can last for 5 minutes....


Heh, I just thought she drew counterfeit money but I guess that works too..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

I've finally caught up with the manga.

I'm really starting to wonder just how the tier system in Negima is Set Up. Here's my take on it.

Tier 1:
Nagi
Racan
Gateau Vanderburg
Eishun
Alberio

Tier 2:
Evangeline
Takamichi

Tier 3:
Fate

Tier 4:
Kaede
Mana
Negi
Asuna
Setsuna
Kotaro

Tier 5:
Ku Fei
Chachamaru

etc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess we'll have a much clearer depiction of the tier's once this arc is over. 

Its suck that their wont be a new chapter next week. (I've noticed this mangaka takes quite a few breaks)


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 18, 2008)

Ken Akamatsu, what a baddie <.<


----------



## PDQ (Jul 18, 2008)

He should just admit he's a monthly mangaka like others do instead of saying he's a weekly one who just takes 3 week breaks between each chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2008)

I honestly don't mind Ken taking time off, we know he actually uses it to improve the manga.  Because everytime he takes a week or two off, the stories never disappoint anyone.   Which is quite a contrast to other mangakas that when they return, their stories are not that much improved.



PDQ said:


> I didn't say they were the same, I said bounty hunters were a special type of gun for hire.  *A bounty hunter is a gun for a hire but not all guns for hire are bounty hunters. * They're a type of gun for hire who are hired by the law to get fugitives just they don't get paid unless they do it first.  Another way to say it is that a gun for hire is a mercenary and as you said, a bounty hunter is a type of mercenary.



See, you *are* saying they are the same.   Guns for hire are *not* Bounty Hunters, they are mercenaries.   However, mercenaries can go after bounties if they are hired to do so.

But so far we havn't seen Mana act in the bounty role.  She was hired to protect Mahora, came to Negi's aid (billing him in the process), hired to prevent confessions during the Festival, hired to prevent cheapskates from watching the tournament, and to attack threats to Chao during the fight.



PDQ said:


> Although you're right about there being more than one type of gun for hire, but Mana isn't necessarily the second type.  It's just noone's ever been shown offering more than she was paid by the last person.  I'm curious to see what would happen if someone gave her a better offer.  She's been able to go against friends and whatnot, but that's different from getting offered a higher pay.
> 
> Anyways, even if she's not a bounty hunter, someone from the government could've heard of her and gave her the same conditional offer as any other bouty hunter, effectively hiring her.to do a job(assasination of Negi's team and just needing proof of it)



I seriously doubt Mana would be able to be a bought off.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 18, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I honestly don't mind Ken taking time off, we know he actually uses it to improve the manga.  Because everytime he takes a week or two off, the stories never disappoint anyone.   Which is quite a contrast to other mangakas that when they return, their stories are not that much improved.


Right, I don't mind it, but it just breeds false hope of next week having another when it's generally more than a week.  I'd kinda prefer him being a monthly mangaka who happens to release double issues or triple issues than being a weekly mangaka who takes weeks off.  It's giving false expectations on the frequency


> See, you *are* saying they are the same.   Guns for hire are *not* Bounty Hunters, they are mercenaries.   However, mercenaries can go after bounties if they are hired to do so.


"Is" doesn't mean equal to/the same, it means a *subset* of.  I AM a human.  That's not saying humans and me are the same.  You can be human and not be me.  Squares aren't the same as quadrilaterals even though squares are quadrilaterals.  Circles are round but not all round things are circles, so they're not the same.  Same difference here.

I didn't say all guns for hires are bounty hunters, but all bounty hunters are guns for hire.  


> But so far we havn't seen Mana act in the bounty role.  She was hired to protect Mahora, came to Negi's aid (billing him in the process), hired to prevent confessions during the Festival, hired to prevent cheapskates from watching the tournament, and to attack threats to Chao during the fight.


But she could in the sense of someone hiring her to do it for the same price as the bounty(or 90%).  She wouldn't be a bounty hunter herself, but she could be hired by a bounty hunter so they could make money taking on a stronger opponent than they could normally for a much higher price.  Or the government doing so on their own.

I wonder why there were people who saw what actually happened yet they don't clear Negi's group's name.  There was to lady watching from another room who could see that Negi was being attacked(the one who brought them over)


> I seriously doubt Mana would be able to be a bought off.



Well it's not so much "bought off" as "given a higher offer".  It would only be being bought off if she was contractually bound to complete it, rather than doing so in hopes of getting money but having no obligation(as we saw from her fighting Ku, she has refused payment so she has done things she's considered against her employer)

Also, wasn't Mana paid to let Ku Fei make it to the next round?  Yet Ku Fei's borken arma nd disqualification meant that she couldn't.  So it semed Mana didn't just go against her orders in fighting all out, she literally did fail her task.  That's two things during the tournament she failed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Right, I don't mind it, but it just breeds false hope of next week having another when it's generally more than a week.  I'd kinda prefer him being a monthly mangaka who happens to release double issues or triple issues than being a weekly mangaka who takes weeks off.  It's giving false expectations on the frequency.



You realize that Weekly mangas are more profitable and popular than monthly mangas, right?  



PDQ said:


> "Is" doesn't mean equal to/the same, it means a *subset* of.  I AM a human.  That's not saying humans and me are the same.  You can be human and not be me.  Squares aren't the same as quadrilaterals even though squares are quadrilaterals.  Circles are round but not all round things are circles, so they're not the same.  Same difference here.
> 
> I didn't say all guns for hires are bounty hunters, but all bounty hunters are guns for hire.



Bounty Hunters are not mercenaries, period.  



PDQ said:


> But she could in the sense of someone hiring her to do it for the same price as the bounty(or 90%).  She wouldn't be a bounty hunter herself, but she could be hired by a bounty hunter so they could make money taking on a stronger opponent than they could normally for a much higher price.  Or the government doing so on their own.
> 
> I wonder why there were people who saw what actually happened yet they don't clear Negi's group's name.  There was to lady watching from another room who could see that Negi was being attacked(the one who brought them over)



It is possible a bounty hunter could hire her to help them, if she wasn't already on the job.



PDQ said:


> Well it's not so much "bought off" as "given a higher offer".  It would only be being bought off if she was contractually bound to complete it, rather than doing so in hopes of getting money but having no obligation(as we saw from her fighting Ku, she has refused payment so she has done things she's considered against her employer)
> 
> Also, wasn't Mana paid to let Ku Fei make it to the next round?  Yet Ku Fei's borken arm and disqualification meant that she couldn't.  So it semed Mana didn't just go against her orders in fighting all out, she literally did fail her task.  That's two things during the tournament she failed.



It's the same thing, just one is more a pleasent way of saying it.  Anyhow, I still don't see Manga going to a different employer based on money, she's a good guy after all.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 18, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You realize that Weekly mangas are more profitable and popular than monthly mangas, right?


Oh.  That makes more sense.  I just remembered Claymore was a monthly manga and it seemed to do fine.  Now it still is, it's just appearing like every other week or every 4 weeks in a weekly manga or something like that when the monthly manga closed.


> Bounty Hunters are not mercenaries, period.


Is that so?  Meh, they both get paid to shoot people, it's close enough for me...


> It is possible a bounty hunter could hire her to help them, if she wasn't already on the job.


Yea.  Are there any guesses what job she's on other than helping Negi?

I wonder if she's worked with Takahata in the past.  I mean, now that her partner is dead and Ala Rubra is gone, both seem like they could use a teammate.


> It's the same thing, just one is more a pleasent way of saying it.  Anyhow, I still don't see Manga going to a different employer based on money, she's a good guy after all.


LOL Manga.  That should be her name.  Or just give her a manga.  

She's the stingiest goodguy I've ever seen.  She charged them when they were in desperate need for help.


Thought for the day:  How strong would Mana's Rankansen(coin throwing attack) be if she learned Kanka?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2008)

> Thought for the day: How strong would Mana's Rankansen(coin throwing attack) be if she learned Kanka?



Destroying buildings, ripping arms and heads off


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Oh.  That makes more sense.  I just remembered Claymore was a monthly manga and it seemed to do fine.  Now it still is, it's just appearing like every other week or every 4 weeks in a weekly manga or something like that when the monthly manga closed.



Some monthly mangas are massive successes, like Soul Eater.   But not every weekly is going to as well in a monthly.   Because people hate waiting.  



PDQ said:


> Is that so?  Meh, they both get paid to shoot people, it's close enough for me...



Bounty Hunters don't get paid to shoot people.   That's the job of assassins.  




PDQ said:


> Yea.  Are there any guesses what job she's on other than helping Negi?
> 
> I wonder if she's worked with Takahata in the past.  I mean, now that her partner is dead and Ala Rubra is gone, both seem like they could use a teammate.



If she's there for more than to Protect Negi, it is to Protect Asuna.

As for Mana working with Takahata, its possible with his travels in doing jobs.  And she was put in Negi's class for a reason.



PDQ said:


> LOL Manga.  That should be her name.  Or just give her a manga.
> 
> She's the stingiest goodguy I've ever seen.  She charged them when they were in desperate need for help.
> 
> Thought for the day:  How strong would Mana's Rankansen(coin throwing attack) be if she learned Kanka?



I thought you get a kick out of that.  

Anyhow, as they say "Nothing is Free".   After all, Mana needs income to pay for her bullets and gun mainteance.


As for the Thought, I'm sure it would be deadly.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 19, 2008)

> After all, Mana needs income to pay for her bullets and gun mainteance.


Maybe it's just me, but I keep forgetting Mana is supposed to be a priestess.  I wonder what she does with donations at her shrine...
"Oh by the way, I'm taking these donations and using them to forge bullets for my side job"


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2008)

Money for the shrine goes to the shrine, money from the jobs goes to the expenses.   After all, Mana isn't cheap.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 19, 2008)

WTF? I can't wait for the tournament for feats to wank in the OBD. Why Ken why?


----------



## PDQ (Jul 19, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> WTF? I can't wait for the tournament for feats to wank in the OBD. Why Ken why?



IIRC, aren't only Negi and Kotaro officially set up to go compete?  And we've just seen Negi so all we need to see is Kotaro.  But given Negi's growth I get the feeling Kotaro's growth is going to be less impressive.  Although both were already blowing away the competition in the previous tournament.

I'm more interested in Takamichi and Mana feats because they haven't done any fighting since the festival so I can't wait until they get really serious.

If the other fighters compete, that'd be sweet but some might be out of their league against the likes of someone like Kagetarou.

Also, reading through the festival again, for some reason there's three people I can't for the life of me get a mentally hear of how they would sound:  Shakti, the little nun that barely speaks, and Satsuki.  I can even imagine Zazie talking!  But those three for some reason when I see them talking all I can do is just read the words.   Anyone else have the same feeling?


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 20, 2008)

do these girls ever study?

negi is the worst teacher ever


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 20, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> do these girls ever study?
> 
> negi is the worst teacher ever



...they are on summer vacation.  Negi's class scored the lowest before he took over and then they scored the highest...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 20, 2008)

PDQ said:


> IIRC, aren't only Negi and Kotaro officially set up to go compete?  And we've just seen Negi so all we need to see is Kotaro.  But given Negi's growth I get the feeling Kotaro's growth is going to be less impressive.  Although both were already blowing away the competition in the previous tournament.


I still want to see Negi goes berserk at dark mode. Sadly, Negi still lacks firepower.





> I'm more interested in Takamichi and Mana feats because they haven't done any fighting since the festival so I can't wait until they get really serious.


Takahata is definitely underrated. Even Rakan underrates him.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I still want to see Negi goes berserk at dark mode. Sadly, Negi still lacks firepower.Takahata is definitely underrated. Even Rakan underrates him.



Well Rakan doesn't underrate him so much as he rates him as strong as he can see.  He recognizes it is probably an underestimate.

I suppose Negi could go all out attacking his allies and the stadium if he goes berserk, but they'll likely stop him and drag him back.

Or it could be a useless plot point that never comes into play.

I think the 4 bounty hunters he took down combined might be comparable to Kagetarou, which is his main match(unless someone comes in and destroys Kagetarou before the match just to look badass)


Another sidenote:  Do you think this will be Ku Fei's future Pactio(blades on arms)?
this


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 20, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Another sidenote:  Do you think this will be Ku Fei's future Pactio(blades on arms)?
> Sannin Battlefield


It looks like Akamatsu modified the one in the last 2 episodes of the anime.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Asuna seem more like Negi's mom than friend? 

It sure seems so to me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2008)

I think as this arc progress' that relationship will develop a lot more.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 21, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Does Asuna seem more like Negi's mom than friend?
> 
> It sure seems so to me.



Well if that ends up being true, that would really be one unexpected plot twist nobody would see comming.  After all we all look at Asuna's releationship with Negi being like an overprotective sister.  

So if Asuna was 5 years old during the war, she would've been 15 around the time Negi was born, so she technically could've had a child.  But somewhere down the line, her memory would've had to been erased again and her body de-aged back to her younger self.   Because remember during her flashback to Gato's death, Nagi had already disappeared.

So though plausible, I'm doubtful.


If anyone of the known cast should end up being Negi's mother, Evangeline is the most likely.   But that too is countered by history, how Nagi said he wasn't interested in her.  


All in all, Negi's mother most likely was killed by Nagi's enemies, which prompted Nagi to entrust Negi to Stan and Nekane.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 21, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Does Asuna seem more like Negi's mom than friend?
> 
> It sure seems so to me.



If this turns out to be true, let it be known that I CALLED IT FIRST, AND THUS, I AM GOD OF THIS THREAD:



> 3 bucks says there's going to be some retarded twist, like Asuna is Negi's mother or something, and Asuna is really a 3,000 year old priestess in a child's body, that can change its appearance at will.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 21, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> A chapter of a lot of talking, with a lot of saying nothing. here
> 
> All it really did was confirm something we've known for over 100 chapters. Well, no, we did learn that apparently Nagi is a selfish dick, but that means little, I could have told you as much (leaving behind his son and all).


The part where Asuna was implied to be the cause of the Ostia disaster was news to me at least...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Negi's birth was an immaculate conception from Nagi


----------



## tulongdao (Jul 23, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Another sidenote:  Do you think this will be Ku Fei's future Pactio(blades on arms)?
> link


ku fei is a hand to hand, close combat fighter so her artifact should be like bracers or gloves like Tifa in Final fantasy VII (my opinion only), though it would be badass if she gets weapons like dual swords, remember the one that her master gives her, then she gave it to chao

link


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2008)

True, but I wouldn't be surprised if Ken lets her keep the Tonfa's.   After all he kept Asakura's cameras from the Anime.


----------



## tulongdao (Jul 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> True, but I wouldn't be surprised if Ken lets her keep the Tonfa's.   After all he kept Asakura's cameras from the Anime.


but her artifact, in the manga, isn't a digital camera, it is a bunch of satallite drone robots
that is perfect for spy work


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> True, but I wouldn't be surprised if Ken lets her keep the Tonfa's.   After all he kept Asakura's cameras from the Anime.



Perhaps Ken had some say in ther creation of their artifacts during the production of the anime? It could be, but then again, he could have just thought of them as being a clever idea and used the design in the manga


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Is the anime any good? Just finished reading all the chapters yesterday and need a new fill of Negima.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> but her artifact is a digital camera, it is a bunch of satallite drone robots that is perfect for spy work



Yeah, it is.   And it was seen at the end of the First Anime.   She uses it to help Mana target the Demons from within the Wind Shield as it ended.  




xxBakaAkki said:


> Perhaps Ken had some say in ther creation of their artifacts during the production of the anime? It could be, but then again, he could have just thought of them as being a clever idea and used the design in the manga



I'm very inclined to believe with you.   It really shown itself with the new Ala Alba OVAs.   If not, he liked the idea and added it to the manga.  



Crossclowned12 said:


> Is the anime any good? Just finished reading all the chapters yesterday and need a new fill of Negima.



I thought both Animes were good.  But only the Negima! Anime is directly from the manga.   (The only exception is Asuna's storyline involves a deal with Demon's than her being a princess).


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 24, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> If this turns out to be true, let it be known that I CALLED IT FIRST, AND THUS, I AM GOD OF THIS THREAD:



Umm, sorry, i didn't actually mean that it would be a plot twist. I wasn't saying that she will actually be Negi's mom, just saying she acts like one. I mean cmon you honestly think Nagi would have a kid with Asuna when he is trying to protect her and then ditches her?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 24, 2008)

So bored. Need more Negima and Eva for sanity. -_-


----------



## PDQ (Jul 25, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I thought both Animes were good.  But only the Negima! Anime is directly from the manga.   (The only exception is Asuna's storyline involves a deal with Demon's than her being a princess).



Although I'm pretty sure Negima!? is the same as the Negima Neo Manga(although the manga I believe is based on the anime).

The anime is definitely good.  The demon part is a little strange.  It's also a little strange because they got to the part where Negi started training but then since the season was ending they cut away to a new end without ever really going into that part.  It's a shame they didn't have the Mahora Tournament.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> I mean cmon you honestly think Nagi would have a kid with Asuna when he is trying to protect her and then ditches her?



That would be unthinkable; He would never abandon a woman, just like he wouldn't abandon his son...

^Pure sarcasm, if you didn't catch it. Nagi is a selfish guy, it has been stated many times. While he is still a "good" guy, that doesn't mean he wouldn't do something like that.


----------



## tulongdao (Jul 25, 2008)

PDQ said:


> You mean the anti-hero?  Yea, it is also weird to have a manga where the main character is a recognized genius.  Usually the main character is an idiot from the start who just happens to have monstrous potential and some innate untapped talent like Naruto, Ichigo, etc.  The only other shounen manga I can think of where the main character is a known genius is Full Metal Alchemist.  They don't leave it for their rival to be geniuses(although Kotaro has more experience with real fighting)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually there are some cases where that is not true
i am reading this great martial arts manga called, Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi,
it is about this high school kid who was a coward and a wuss in the beginning until his friend, very hot female friend, told him of a dojo, Ryōzanpaku Dojo, where he can train to be stronger. the masters at the dojo are all like masters that have reach god-level of their respective arts; Muay Thai, karate, chinese martial arts, weaponary, and Jujitsu.
1

he has absolutely no talent for fighting 

1

but it was his masters way of training that got him his skills, 

1
1
1
1
1
1
1

the training was so hard that he even die once until one of his masters brought him back, by CPR or first aid, i think, but definitely not magic

1

with all those training he is on his way to become, as the title sugguests, history's strongest disciple


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 25, 2008)

The only thing I like about the Negima anime is the OST/BGM. I hope they use the old OST/BGMs if ever they'll make a 3rd series.



btw Negima!? doesn't exist.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 25, 2008)

Waiting for the dam new chapter to get released....


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Although I'm pretty sure Negima!? is the same as the Negima Neo Manga(although the manga I believe is based on the anime).



Yeah, Negima!? is the same as the Negima!? Neo manga, but Ken Akamatsu isn't the artist, instead it's Takuya Fujima.  



PDQ said:


> The anime is definitely good.  The demon part is a little strange.  It's also a little strange because they got to the part where Negi started training but then since the season was ending they cut away to a new end without ever really going into that part.  It's a shame they didn't have the Mahora Tournament.



Yeah, I want to see the Tournament too.  Guess that's why Ken did those OVA's.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 26, 2008)

ken akamatsu should get some volunteer researches and spend more time writing and drawing.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 26, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> ken akamatsu should get some volunteer researches and spend more time writing and drawing.



He should raise an army of researchers as his partners!  That way they can communicate with him via their pactio card so he can get work done faster


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 27, 2008)

221 spoiler

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## isanon (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont want to be negative or anything but that must be the smalest spoiler ever


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol, sorry about that. My bad, here better ones.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 27, 2008)

fate unleashes some demons on the city? I'm having a hard time figuring out whats going on.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it's the start of the tournament, not Fate's attack.   If it is Fate starting his attack, it really would be really be unexpected, which is nice when Mangakas actually surprise you.  

And from those spoilers, it shows why Ken needed extra time, those are really detailed drawings.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Notice how the one with all his memories, are all about Asuna


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder what Negi is all shocked about in the last picture.  Fate must be in the city, I guess those demons are just part of the parade or something...can't anyone translate a little


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like the athletics bunch are back together again  And Yue is gonna be busy ^^' I wonder if she'll hit her head and remember something.... and I wanna see Asuna kick some ass again! Where are the chick fights!? D:<


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 30, 2008)

Got some more spoiler pics for impatient fans like me.

*Spoiler*: __ 
















small summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



Festival has begun...
Yue & Makie explaining about new north race and old south race...
Negi Kotarou kick the ass of one candidate easily...
negi thinking of Asuna "important partner, strong, honest,cool..."


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice!  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamichi returns!   About time we find out what he's up to.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Nice!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanna see Asuna get pissed and pwn him >:3


----------



## Serp (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally caught up with the manga, now bring on chapter 221


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not much hyped with the return of Takamichi. He knows a lot, but Rakan is the new "go to" guy now.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 31, 2008)

Speaking of Rakan, thinking of Rakan, Al, and Nagi, doens't it seem like Konoka's dad got gipped since in his only appearance, he got petrified without ever having a chance to put up a fight while everyone else is easily destroying any opposition?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 31, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Speaking of Rakan, thinking of Rakan, Al, and Nagi, doens't it seem like Konoka's dad got gipped since in his only appearance, he got petrified without ever having a chance to put up a fight while everyone else is easily destroying any opposition?


Eishun or whatever his name is is too old. I guess...


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2008)

Eishun is still awesome, all his flashback references are hyping him up, its just that Fate is hax and he attacked him while he was enjoying peaceful times with his daughter, and others could argue that he should always have his guard up, but Fate for some reason is undetectable by any means.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 31, 2008)

221 raw is up

here.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 31, 2008)

Ohhhhh, nice twist at the end


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fate shows up in front of Negi on the last page, thats what Negi was shocked about!




When I opened the chapter I spent so much time looking at the first page and the second page that when I got to the text I had forgotten it was a raw and was super disappointed I couldn't read it


----------



## BVB (Aug 2, 2008)

Serp said:


> Finally caught up with the manga, now bring on chapter 221



yep, i also did catch up yesterday!

absolute favorite is Kamo-kun 

and dark-negi is also awesome.. a much better choice than become like his father


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2008)

Karotte said:


> yep, i also did catch up yesterday!
> 
> absolute favorite is Kamo-kun
> 
> and dark-negi is also awesome.. a much better choice than become like his father



Dark Negi and Lightening Negi are awesome, My favorite Character is Evangeline


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 3, 2008)

There are spoiler picks for 222 already and still no trans or scans of 221.


*Spoiler*: __ 



negi facing off against fate basicaly in 222


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been checking one manga every day <.<


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Shingetsutan Tsukihime.

There ya go.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2008)

lol at Negis "Air of an idiot" comment


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2008)

I knew all along that Makie was very intelligent 

And no one's ever good at earth geography, so she's forgiven


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Great Chapter. I wonder if Negi's arm acted as a sorta spider sence to Fate's presence


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea it does seem kinda odd that his arm activated (by itself seemingly) before he had the reaction.  Dark power comes with a bonus danger warning device.


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mahou Sensei Negima! 222 Raw*


*Spoiler*: _Raw 222_ 





At the end of *chapter 221*, Negi met Fate. Fate asks them to drink black tea in the open-air cafe in chapter 222. Asuna dose not take the seat because she is alert to him. Although Fate wants to provoke Negi to anger, because of the identity of wanted criminals, Negi dare not to make things serious. Negi just asks others to find someone to help as soon as possible. At this time Fate proposes a condition. He asks Negi to surrender Asuna then he will keep other students safe and let them go back. Negi is very angry about his condition, of course, his answer is NO! He can no longer tolerate Fate?s attitude, and finally he used the magic!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2008)

^You better spoiler-tag that..NOW!


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Argh my eyes, I would neg if I wasn't such a good guy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 4, 2008)

winter0105 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw 222_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, very interesting.   An air of calm, before the storm.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 5, 2008)

The explanation of the native and new inhabitants is kinda interesting.  I just figured he'd keep it as everyone being random rather than humans vs. nonhumans.  It adds some moral ambiguity to having humans being like invaders of foreign land.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 5, 2008)

But I'm surprised nobody caught on how the Magic world's poles are reversed.   North is South, and South is North.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 5, 2008)

Does fate want to kill all the humans in the magic world?

Step one: close portals to human world to prevent reinforcements
Step two: start war between races
Step three: wipe out humans giving the world back to the beast peoples thus saving it from evil humans

An alternative plot would be to use asuna to end magic, but he wouldnt need to destroy the portal to do that.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chapter 222
We see buildings being carried off


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I guess that explains the age thing; Half of her is just a fake. I did think that the personalities were far too different, but meh. So, I'm guessing fake body + fake personality + Fake memories = Clone OR she will divide into two people OR multiple personalities.

I'm really getting tired of this manga cliche.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you are misunderstanding, she has fake memories and a fake personality because everything she had was erased previously. I really doubt she is a clone, thats the original, just without her old memories and personality which were who she was


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The body has to be relatively fake. Maybe not "fake", but tampered with, and not her original, true body. She's well over 20 years old (For all we know she could be 20,000), and she sure as shit don't look it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 8, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The body has to be relatively fake. Maybe not "fake", but tampered with, and not her original, true body. She's well over 20 years old (For all we know she could be 20,000), and she sure as shit don't look it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



she just ages slower than other ppl. it could be part of her abilities along with magic cancel






> But I'm surprised nobody caught on how the Magic world's poles are reversed. North is South, and South is North.


 it is normal for the poles to reverse. earth will have it's poles reversed in the next 100,000 years (between 100,000 and 500,000 years)


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 8, 2008)

^Yes, I'm aware of my geology, Shadow.   But this is a manga, where I don't think people understand that little fact of life.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



What Fate was revealing was sorta emotionless prior to her memory wipe.   Which we see in her flashbacks.

But Asuna is Asuna.   Instead of being the emotionless princess that was locked away, she lived a normal girl's life.   So it's the difference of the personalities of a prisoner compared to one that lived a life of freedom.





*Spoiler*: _Anyhow, for Chapter 222:_ 



With Fate showing an interest in Asuna, most likely means he plans in using her as a weapon.   Unfortunately, the cat is out of the bag with Asuna.

But I really loved that cool and calm demeanor.  It's pretty rare to see a moment like that in mangas, or even in the movies.

And the tossing of quips back and forth was rather amusing.





*Spoiler*: _Chapter 223 Prediction:_ 



I'm betting there won't be a fight, something will cause Negi to stand down.  

Then the rest of the Chapter, Asuna is freeking out on Negi for what he knows.   Then she probably will run off and continued in the next chapter.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 8, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting there won't be a fight, something will cause Negi to stand down.




*Spoiler*: __ 



the table goes back down right on top of his head?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Aug 8, 2008)

Isn't Asunas different personality due to the simple fact that her old memories has been blocked. She had that silent, depressed attitude when she got to Mahora. She eventually opened up. She grew up with the memories she had available. Perhaps the old ones was getting suppressed at the same rate she was creating new ones. I think that suddenly blocking all her old memories would make her a vegetable of sorts, since that's all the memories she had. If they created false memories, that's another story, but has Asuna ever mentioned her past beyond Mahora at all? Since her guardians was supposed to be good people I don't think they would create a lie for her. They would just block the truth. Or am I wrong here?


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 8, 2008)

What was interesting to me was Fate mentioning something about a "Kyoto Gate."  Was that the real reason he was there then?


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> Isn't Asunas different personality due to the simple fact that her old memories has been blocked. She had that silent, depressed attitude when she got to Mahora. She eventually opened up. She grew up with the memories she had available. Perhaps the old ones was getting suppressed at the same rate she was creating new ones. I think that suddenly blocking all her old memories would make her a vegetable of sorts, since that's all the memories she had. If they created false memories, that's another story, but has Asuna ever mentioned her past beyond Mahora at all? Since her guardians was supposed to be good people I don't think they would create a lie for her. They would just block the truth. Or am I wrong here?



They blocked all of her old memories. She was starting to remember alot more about her past until Negi gave her that potion or whatever to drink. 

To me, creating a lie and blocking the truth are the same thing. By blocking the truth, you are creating a lie.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 8, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the table goes back down right on top of his head?



Well, that sure would be unexpected, right?


----------



## stormrunner (Aug 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, that sure would be unexpected, right?


Even more expected is if it knocks him out and ending the show *slap myself for saying that*


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, that would be a shocker is the manga ended like that.   Probably make Manga history.

But we know MSN is doing good in the ratings and Ken loves this story, so I don't think we will see it end in such a fashion.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope Asuna bitches out Negi for keeping information from her.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 9, 2008)

They might just keep lying to her, Fate didn't actually say it was Asuna he wanted just the princess if I recall correctly.  I doubt she would let something like that slide though without a good explanation of what he was talking about so thats a tough one for them to cover up.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 9, 2008)

I think she'll know. Asuna is pretty damn stupid, but when someone points at you and gives you a police description of someone's life, you'd have to be incoherent not to understand. Even a retard in a wheelchair will know they are being addressed when you point at them.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Since Negima doesn't get released by Weekly Shounen Jump, does that mean we'll get a new chapter next week?


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 9, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> I think she'll know. Asuna is pretty damn stupid, but when someone points at you and gives you a police description of someone's life, you'd have to be incoherent not to understand. Even a retard in a wheelchair will know they are being addressed when you point at them.



I don't think he actually pointed, his description probably fits Asuna the best out of all the girls.  I think most of them were in Mahora before she was.  Combined with her flashbacks and the fact that she probably has no early memories.  She _should_ be able to figure it out.  The author intentionally left it open though.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow. I just saw the OVA and just as I predicted SHAFT can never make good OST/BGM and they even replaced the spell incantations. Oh...well at least I get to see Chao vs. Negi in anime. Watch it while you can before youtube removes it.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Screen shots of the ova. 


Where does it start at though? The arc with the tournament and stuff?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Screen shots of the ova.


Looks ok  .


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Ohh it starts after the time arc. Wait has there been an anime yet thats even done that arc yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ohh it starts after the time arc. Wait has there been an anime yet thats even done that arc yet?


Has there been an MSN anime that's done any arc? It's all filler to me.

(yes i know they've done some filler-infested version of some early arcs)


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 12, 2008)

> Has there been an MSN anime that's done any arc? It's all filler to me.



Tyrannos's reply to me when I asked about the anime before:



Tyrannos said:


> Well, the First Anime was mostly canon, which went up through the Kyoto Arc.   (Mainly because that was pretty much all the manga they had at the time).   For MSN started in Feb of 2003, and the Anime didn't air until August of 2005.   (Which means they were animating the series during most of 2004).
> 
> That's why they altered canon around Asuna's spell-cancelling.  Instead of being a foreign princess, she made a "deal with the devil".  And the others striving to save her in the end.
> 
> ...



Never did watch the anime, rather reread the manga then suffer filler


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Wow. I just saw the OVA and just as I predicted SHAFT can never make good OST/BGM and they even replaced the spell incantations. Oh...well at least I get to see Chao vs. Negi in anime. Watch it while you can before youtube removes it.



I managed to watch that one earlier, and although I never cared much for the new anime (I didn't like the designs much) that wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh man, I missed Eva's post, the Youtube video has already been pulled  

Wonder how long until we see Subs of the Ala Alba DVD #1?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 13, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh man, I missed Eva's post, the Youtube video has already been pulled
> 
> Wonder how long until we see Subs of the Ala Alba DVD #1?



I just watched it yesterday X3 I'm sure it's out there somewhere though....


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 14, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I managed to watch that one earlier, and although I never cared much for the new anime (I didn't like the designs much) that wasn't that bad at all.


I prefer the Xebec's design because it isn't too bright. Although Shaft has better quality.


It's sad that both Xebec and Shaft made Eva looked ugly compared to the manga.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2008)

I just saw the pilot ep for the OAD and I think that should have been the way SHAFT did Negima in the first place, and not some crappy filler-fest.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 19, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I just saw the pilot ep for the OAD and I think that should have been the way SHAFT did Negima in the first place, and not some crappy filler-fest.



Ugggg DX I agree. I wish they would just make a friggin anime that actually follows through with the manga >.> Grrrrrr why can't they be like normal animes/mangas and do that TAT Lazies...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think there would be anyone that will disagree with you there.   Sometimes it's best to leave well enough alone.

For instance, with many anime (like they did with the first Negima Anime), they follow canon for a while then go in another direction.   I'm seeing this again with the To Love-Ru Anime, in which they completely ruined the manga's story (which is pretty good and funny, while the Anime's is nothing but fanservice after fanservice).  

However, on rare occasions the Anime writers can do justice with their own version.   Just look at the Full Metal Alchemist anime.  (As I said, it's rare.  )



I honestly wish the Mangaka's would say something like "don't change the story".   Then again, it's probably a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, so let them get away with such things.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the mangaka are thinking about increasing their popularity and readership and having it on TV probably helps a lot.  It would be nice if the industry would change and focus on quality instead of money though.  

And I disagree with you about FMA anime, terrible after it breaks off the manga story.  I've always thought that people only liked the anime because most seem to have seen it before ever reading any of the manga and it has a good setting and characters, even though the anime team killed Al's character.  Kind of like why naruto is popular, it's the "world" more then the story or writing that draws people in.  The FMA manga has the world and the story though, both top notch.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I hate to say it, but your in the minority.   Most of the people like the FMA Anime.  

As for killing off Al, you know Al's dying in the manga right now...


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 20, 2008)

I meant that as in, they killed his personality.  He is whiny and annoying in the anime with weaker abilities.  And I may be in the minority but I am totally right


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally I really enjoyed the storyline of both halves of the FMA anime, I thought Dante was an interesting character.  I guess this probably isn't the best place to be discussing it though...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm tempted to start reading Negima all over again, but there's so much stuff to read....


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 21, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I'm tempted to start reading Negima all over again, but there's so much stuff to read....



Yeah, its quite a lot pointless dialogue here and there, but I rather read it all over again than waste my time watching the filler fanservice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2008)

^Great News 

For those who watch the anime...a new OAD is out and subbed. Link removed

It takes place between the fight with Chao and the journey to Mundus Magicus.
Basically most of the episode deals with the other students trying to get those badges so they can go on the trip with Negi and Co. Even though it wasn't really lengthy they did animate the end of the fight between Negi and Chao as well as each of the girl's individual training afterward in preparation of the trip. 

Kotaro is finally animated as well. Not a fan of his VA though.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish they didn't cut off the Cassiopeia battle between Negi and Chao.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL, Chapter 223.   Seems like Rakan is more perverted than even Jiraiya.  

But you know, I got this suspicion that Fate trying to destroy the Magic World is connected to the bleak future Chao described.   In which in Chao's timeline, Fate succeeded and magic virtually disappeared.   That's why she was trying to bring it to light.   So when Negi beats Fate and saves the Magic World, that could mean Chao's future is saved.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, Chapter 223.   Seems like Rakan is more perverted than even Jiraiya.
> 
> But you know, I got this suspicion that Fate trying to destroy the Magic World is connected to the bleak future Chao described.   In which in Chao's timeline, Fate succeeded and magic virtually disappeared.   That's why she was trying to bring it to light.   So when Negi beats Fate and saves the Magic World, that could mean Chao's future is saved.



 Nice observation. That sounds pretty logical to me


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Aug 22, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, Chapter 223.   Seems like Rakan is more perverted than even Jiraiya.
> 
> But you know, I got this suspicion that Fate trying to destroy the Magic World is connected to the bleak future Chao described.   In which in Chao's timeline, Fate succeeded and magic virtually disappeared.   That's why she was trying to bring it to light.   So when Negi beats Fate and saves the Magic World, that could mean Chao's future is saved.



I like your idea, my main question is this:  How would exposing magic to the world ala Chao's plan have prevented Fate's plan from succeeding?  I mean, of course an event that dramatic could, theoretically, have major implications generations in the future, but it doesn't seem like it could really change the way Fate's plans would affect the future, either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2008)

The offer made by Fate must have some twist to it...Fate can't just simply give up on Asuna...

And why am I not surprised that we're in for a panty-less battle?


----------



## Shariyakugan (Aug 22, 2008)

Ken usually makes characters a bit (or a lot) like himself, like Keitaro en Hitoshi.
Maybe he's feeling Rakan at the moment, stealing panty's off of girls


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha Rakan was hilarious D

and negi catching the table with his index finger was truly awesome!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And why am I not surprised that we're in for a panty-less battle?



QFT

Meets my expectations , nonetheless.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The offer made by Fate must have some twist to it...Fate can't just simply give up on Asuna...



Perhaps Asuna isn't as needed as Fate indicated?   After all it seems Fate's plan was in motion long before Negi arrived.   It's just that with Asuna at his side, the plans would be sped up.

Come to think of it, I got a sneeking suspicion that Fate's Employer could be one of the Rulers of the two Empires.   Somehow I think it's the Southern Empire who would fare better in the long-run.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And why am I not surprised that we're in for a panty-less battle?








jj_fekl said:


> I like your idea, my main question is this:  How would exposing magic to the world ala Chao's plan have prevented Fate's plan from succeeding?  I mean, of course an event that dramatic could, theoretically, have major implications generations in the future, but it doesn't seem like it could really change the way Fate's plans would affect the future, either.



Yeah, I kinda thought about that quirk.   Perhaps the Magic in the Real world is connected to the magic world.   Like how in some stories, magic comes from a deity.

Or perhaps with the majority of the Magicians gone from the Normal World, those who are left had decendants that were no longer strong in magic (which we even see in Negi's line with Chao).   And that lack of power wasn't strong enough to prevent the bleak future.


----------



## Grim35 (Aug 22, 2008)

223 was hilarious! But actually I hope Negi doesn't win. Because if he wins that would be a sign of the manga starting to end.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

Grim35 said:


> 223 was hilarious! But actually I hope Negi doesn't win. Because if he wins that would be a sign of the manga starting to end.



Well, there is still the quest to find Nagi. Besides, even if Negi beats him, Avicus probably won't die. If he is defeated, he will most likely end up retreating, bringing upon more fights in the future.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 23, 2008)

The Harem war has finally started!!


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 23, 2008)

Grim35 said:


> 223 was hilarious! But actually I hope Negi doesn't win. Because if he wins that would be a sign of the manga starting to end.



Hardly. There's still the "To hell and back" arc left. The main theory is Nagi is in the underworld. Besides, Negi isn't all that poweful. You saw the power chart, right? Negi has a long way to go.

I don't think they'll even fight in next chapter.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 23, 2008)

well at the very least i predicted that the table would fall back down and somebody in the manga was worried about it falling on negi. 

chao appearing in the main battle of this arc to help negi in some way would be awesome and would foreshadow the next few arcs/final villians. can't wait for her to appear again anyways.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, Chapter 223.   Seems like Rakan is more perverted than even Jiraiya.


Ever since Rakan appeared, I already felt Jiraiya-vibes all over him. Hence, I'm not surprised he managed to "pull-off some things". 

I feel sorry for those two girls. They'll have the same fate as those three mages in Chapter 141. Probably. 

Fate will get his ass handed down to him, eventually, but not on the near future. Heck, I'll be damned if it is revealed that his intentions are for the "good".


----------



## Grim35 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would like if Fate trained negi, but I don't see that happening though.
Also half of Negi's students have low self esteem, and if he was a little bit older it would be a goldmine


----------



## Grim35 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would like if Fate trained negi, but I don't see that happening though.
Also half of Negi's students have low self esteem, and if he was a little bit older it would be a goldmine


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 27, 2008)

Is the manga going to end next year or that was a lie?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

I highly doubt that to be true. On a good year a weekly mangaka releases about 50 chapters.

I really doubt it'll end in 50 short chapters


----------



## spaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL 50 chapters... no way this manga will end in 50 chapters.


----------



## isanon (Aug 27, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I highly doubt that to be true. On a good year a weekly mangaka releases about 50 chapters.
> 
> I really doubt it'll end in 50 short chapters





spaZ said:


> LOL 50 chapters... no way this manga will end in 50 chapters.



well it is possible but highly unlikely


the only way i can se that happen is if he ends MSN and starts a new negi manga instead of making a timeskip


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2008)

Na, most likely Ken would move on to the next idea than rehashing a new Negima manga.



~Avant~ said:


> I highly doubt that to be true. On a good year a weekly mangaka releases about 50 chapters.
> 
> I really doubt it'll end in 50 short chapters





spaZ said:


> LOL 50 chapters... no way this manga will end in 50 chapters.



I agree.  This manga surely isn't going to end in 50 Chapters.   More likely 70 more _at least_.

Because this Arc will surely go on for at least 15 to 20 more.    Then you have your traditional "downtime" moment between the action, which will most likely go to the Graduation and them barely making it on time.   Probably them putting up a fuss about moving on to High School and having to leave Negi behind.  (Of course Mahora High is right there as well).   Then towards the end, we find a new hint to Nagi and off we go for that Arc.  So right there is pretty much 30 chapters.

Then if we get a clue about Nagi, that Arc will probably take up at least 4 Volumes.

And after that, a time jump end where all is well.  



Dark Evangel said:


> Is the manga going to end next year or that was a lie?



I haven't seen or heard anything about Negima ending.    Most likely it was the Neo Manga that is being cancelled.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha, so does anyone besides me think Fate will end up joining Negi & his group? I mean it's not something I'm really anticipating, I only believe it has like a 7% chance of happening, but it seems like the kind of thing that's possible. Like with Kotaru.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 28, 2008)

Fate looks like the kid from Ala Rubra.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Aug 28, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Ha, so does anyone besides me think Fate will end up joining Negi & his group? I mean it's not something I'm really anticipating, I only believe it has like a 7% chance of happening, but it seems like the kind of thing that's possible. Like with Kotaru.



Ugh. I hope not.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 28, 2008)

People are talking about Negima ending? 



Dark Evangel said:


> Fate looks like the kid from Ala Rubra.



It could be a red herring. I hope they don't make him a good guy somehow. Kotaro I learned to like, but Fate...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2008)

I seriously hope fate remains as a villain. Negima is in desperate need of just plain villains, with no gray areas.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Chigusa should reappear. >_>


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2008)

agreed. (even though she felt more like a secondary villain to me, even in the Kyoto arc)


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Fate looks like the kid from Ala Rubra.



That thought crossed my mind on a few occasions.   But surely they would've noticed that when they looked at the pictures of the Ala Ruba.  And then you got Rakan saying he was on the opposite side during the war.  In which the picture was taken after it (being 20 years ago).

These are the people I suspect could be that kid:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Takamichi:*  In the Chapter 100 Flashback, he appears to be younger than Nagi.  And with Eishun being around, Konoha likely hasn't been born yet or was an infant.   So this means the flashback could've been 13 years ago.

And in the 102 Flashback, Nagi just disappeared so that was roughly 10 years ago, and Takamichi appears to be more mature.

So if you put all this together, it is very possible the Kid could be Takamichi.

*Donet McGuiness:*   She appears to have some sort of history with Nagi, and she was investigating the connection between Fate and Chao.

*Shizuna Minamoto:*   Well we know she has some sort of connection with Nagi, but to what end is a mystery.

Why did I mention women?   To me, in the close-up of the Ala Ruba picture in Chapter 96, the kid has a slight hour-glass figure.  Which could be an indication that kid could really be a girl.

And if this indeed is a girl, there is one other possibility who this girl could be:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Negi's Mother?* 

Well we know Nagi was only 15 at the time, and this kid appears to be around 8.  So by the time Nagi would be born, this kid would be an adult.

And the mystery factor of Negi's mother has to be settled somehow, and would make sense she was one of the Ala Ruba, knowing the dangers and sacrificed herself to protect Negi after he was born.  (Which explains why she isn't around).

In a way, I expect Negi's mother's death to parallel Kushina Uzumaki's death.   A mother protecting her infant from the forces of evil.




Well thats my belief.  I also suspected Nekane at one point, but she wouldn't have been born back then.   Fate is another, which I mentioned above.   And the final is Asuna, but we know she was shorter back then and we don't see pony-tails.

All in all, my instinct is telling me it is either a Young Takamichi or Negi's mother.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Chigusa should reappear. >_>


Who was that again?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 28, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I seriously hope fate remains as a villain. Negima is in desperate need of just plain villains, with no gray areas.


Zazie Rainyday could be the true villain.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> That thought crossed my mind on a few occasions.   But surely they would've noticed that when they looked at the pictures of the Ala Ruba.  And then you got Rakan saying he was on the opposite side during the war.  In which the picture was taken after it (being 20 years ago).
> 
> These are the people I suspect could be that kid:
> 
> ...


Takamichi can't be the kid because the kid and Takamichi have been shown in the same picture.

[DB]​_Naruto​_Shippuuden​_073​_[57312971].avi

The kid is there next to Nagi, while Takamichi is on the other side of Gateau.


KLoWn said:


> Who was that again?


She's the one who hired Fate, Kotaro and Tsukuyomi to capture Konoka and used her to summon Sukuna during the Kyoto field trip.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 29, 2008)

224 raw

RTS Thread

scan

RTS Thread


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> T
> She's the one who hired Fate, Kotaro and Tsukuyomi to capture Konoka and used her to summon Sukuna during the Kyoto field trip.


Ah her, i had completely forgotten bout her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Takamichi can't be the kid because the kid and Takamichi have been shown in the same picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Memory!   I forgotten about that scene.   At least my deduction regarding Takamichi's age was on the money!  


Also, notice in the background, it took place during the war.   So either Rakan lied about Fate working for the other side during the war, or that really is not Fate.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

New chap 224 was good, but no new chapter until 10th september sucks ass


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Aug 30, 2008)

No chapters until the tenth?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, its mentioned at the end of Chapter 224.    I'm betting Ken needs the extra time to think of how to handle the upcoming fights and then to draw them.   They do seem too complex for him to do it within a week.

Anyhow, 224 was good.   I like how things are falling together now.   And seems Yue is about to reunite with the girls.   But with the Knight's armor, they probably won't notice for a while.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Nice Memory!   I forgotten about that scene.   At least my deduction regarding Takamichi's age was on the money!
> 
> 
> Also, notice in the background, it took place during the war.   So either Rakan lied about Fate working for the other side during the war, or that really is not Fate.



Or Fate was really a double agent


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 31, 2008)

^Idk if that's him. Since he has those lil circle thingies around his cheeks, & Fate doesn't.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 31, 2008)

I love Negima, it was funny and adorable.pekNodoka is my favourite! AWW!!!pek


----------



## Aleyr (Sep 2, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> ^Idk if that's him. Since he has those lil circle thingies around his cheeks, & Fate doesn't.



Those are usually used on girls, or boys drawn by women mangakas...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

I want arcs and arcs, no end in sight.


----------



## waterkunoichi (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it. It's a great manga. Asuna is just kick ass.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 4, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I want arcs and arcs, no end in sight.


I hope there is a demon world arc.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I hope there is a demon world arc.



The demon world should be a really cool place.
Most of the demons we have seen seemed pretty nice.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 5, 2008)

For some reason, demon arc made me think of the Shinigami world of Death Note.


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 6, 2008)

this manga comes out like wayyyyy too slow, mangaka is always on break


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2008)

Ken doesn't use all his breaktime on breaks.   He just needs extra time to plan the action and to draw the backgrounds (which do take some time, even with assistants).  

And the wait is always well worth it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 6, 2008)

I feel like each chapter is a cliffhanger. The wait kills me.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 7, 2008)

Good manga Read up to Chapter 17 slow start for the supernatural Fantasy that attracts me but picking up


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a list of which chapters are included in the volumes 21+? Google is being unhelpful and I need to do some organizing for the OTP.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2008)

This person has been a decent source if information over the years regarding Love Hina and Negima:

Microsoft Windows Media ? Your Digital Entertainment Resource


Volume 21:  190 - 199
Volume 22:  200 - 209
Volume 23:  210 - 219
Volume 24:  220 - 229


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 9, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Good manga Read up to Chapter 17 slow start for the supernatural Fantasy that attracts me but picking up


You should have watched the anime instead of reading the few first chapters and start the manga at Kyoto arc. A lot of people stop reading Negima since the first few chapters composed of nothing but introduction to Negi's students.

And lol at the latest spoilers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks. **


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Thanks. **



NP.  



Dark Evangel said:


> And lol at the latest spoilers.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well well, that last spoiler pic looks interesting.  Fate's appareance changing looks like Negi's Dark Transformation.  So looks like he was getting serious, like when he attacked Eva back in Chapter 52.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Is MSN so supposed to be a weekly manga? With all my other current series going on, I feel like I see MSN once a month.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes it is a weekly manga its just that the author likes to take break from time to time


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> This person has been a decent source if information over the years regarding Love Hina and Negima:
> 
> Microsoft Windows Media ? Your Digital Entertainment Resource
> 
> ...


I think they were just going with the assumption that the volumes would all be 10 chapters each after a certain point, but a lot of them ended up being 9 chapters.  It says on the last page of chapter 186 that it's the end of volume 20, so volume 21 actually starts with chapter 187.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice! 

As expected, Ken took time off to draw another graphically intense chapter.  



Kira-chan said:


> I think they were just going with the assumption that the volumes would all be 10 chapters each after a certain point, but a lot of them ended up being 9 chapters.  It says on the last page of chapter 186 that it's the end of volume 20, so volume 21 actually starts with chapter 187.



Well unfortunately no Negima fan has bothered making an official  MSN Chapter / Volume listing on Wiki.  

And unforunately, the Summary listing by Del Ray doesn't reveam much either.


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 13, 2008)

new chapter is translated*: Link removed*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh yeah, Negi is badass on the last pic. Fate is eating his words


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Fate is starting to piss me off. He's underestimating Eva's Magia Erebea while Eva without even using that technique could rapestomp him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2008)

Without a doubt Negi is gonna shit all over him.


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 13, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Fate is starting to piss me off. He's underestimating Eva's Magia Erebea while Eva without even using that technique could rapestomp him.


Well Eva for once was the creator of it, she has had alot of time to perfect it, but another side is that she is a vampire which i believe was stated in the manga a great source of her power for some reason. Negi being a human hasn't got the same capacity as Eva, but don't get me wrong, Fate is underestemating negi-kun. Negi just needs to learn a bit more mastery over the spell


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 13, 2008)

Part of the problem the first time Negi fought Fate was not enough POWER and not enough SKILL to best him.

Fate made a villains mistake, saw Magica Erebea and went "LOL, strength alone ain't enuff to beat meh" without realising that Negi has trained HARD in other area's as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

That spread of Negi pwning Fate was pretty awesome i must admit.


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 13, 2008)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Part of the problem the first time Negi fought Fate was not enough POWER and not enough SKILL to best him.
> 
> Fate made a villains mistake, saw Magica Erebea and went "LOL, strength alone ain't enuff to beat meh" without realising that Negi has trained HARD in other area's as well.


He is probably still to weak though. He hasn't fully mastered magica ereba, but in terms of skill he is more than adequate for fighting Fate i think


----------



## Puuuuuth (Sep 14, 2008)

Remember how fast Negi mastered Instant movement when he was forced to use it in actual combat? Maybe we are looking at a similar situation. Maybe Negi will master Magica Erebea at a greater level by fighting Fate. That is to say, if they will continue into an all out fight. My guess is that they will, but Negi will probably try to move them away from the public while they fight. I don't think Fate will allow that so easily.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 14, 2008)

Is fate low enough to take a hostage?

BTW, can someone please explain to me what happened between these two pages. 

Link removed
Here , he attacks Fate, but Fate blocks it. 

Link removed
Then next thing you know, it looks like a stomach it.
Where the hell did the attack come from?

Oh yeah, also look at the bottom of this page at Negi's eyes. Amaterasu anyone?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Is fate low enough to take a hostage?



No, Fate is extremely powerful.   There is no way they will be able to capture him.

Most likely Fate will retreat for some reason.   Meanwhile Negi, Setsuna, and Asuna's identities are revealed and they have to dodge the police.



bloody_ninja said:


> BTW, can someone please explain to me what happened between these two pages.
> 
> 2+3
> Here , he attacks Fate, but Fate blocks it.
> ...



Basically, Fate was blocking Negi's attacks, and mocking him for being weak.   But on the last strike, Negi did his attack trick, where a second strike is hidden within his blow and caught Fate by surprise.

And as for the eye thing, nice catch.  Seems it's a negative effect for using Eva's Magia Erebea.   So he won't be in that form for long durations.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Is fate low enough to take a hostage?
> 
> BTW, can someone please explain to me what happened between these two pages.
> 
> ...



The bottom of page 17 has Negi throwing a right, not sure if it was a straight or a jab.  Fate blocks with his right while leaning back, it leaves Negi's arm in front of Fates body though.  Fate's other hand, his left, is creating a stone spike, he launches it in the last panel on page 17.  On Page 18 Negi turns his right straight into an elbow strike, this only requires him to bend his right arm which is already extended to point his elbow forward while stepping in.  A small, fast strike which was a continuation of his first attack.  It implies that Negi's martial art skills might be better then Fates since Fate didn't predict that at all.  You can also see Fate's attack from Page 17 go past Negi's head and miss on page 18 in the first panel.  Negi didn't turn his body completely on page 17 either when he threw the right so he could get more rotation and distance when he changed to an elbow.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 14, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No, Fate is extremely powerful.   There is no way they will be able to capture him.



lol, I meant do you think Fate would capture someone and take them as hostage in order to antagonize Negi  .


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey I like this manga only problem it confuses me alot like Tenten

I've got a question about something that confused me (most recently) i was wondering if someone could help?

Chapter 115 Page 06   

Link removed

Right During the Setsuna/Negi fight She tells Him to look concentrate on her and the fight not his Father, But when he does she makes a funny face, Why was that?

 I hate jokes that i don't get, Theres a newbie's rep in it for anyone that helpssmile


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 14, 2008)

> Right During the Setsuna/Negi fight She tells Him to look concentrate on her and the fight not his Father, But when he does she makes a funny face, Why was that?


IMO it's the way he said it not what he said that made her look like that. it could be misunderstood that negi likes setsuna


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 14, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> IMO it's the way he said it not what he said that made her look like that. it could be misunderstood that negi likes setsuna



hmmmm  well in that case thats not my fault for not understanding it's hers i like your opinion 

So Setsuna is either Dumb or very arrogant/conceited I see!


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 14, 2008)

well negi did say that out of the blue and setsuna was concentrated on other things like fighting


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 14, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> well negi did say that out of the blue and setsuna was concentrated on other things like fighting



she was fighting she gave a combat orientated statement Yet she took the  reply in a non Combat context either she's stupid (even considering my standards) or she heard what she wanted to hear 

Which isn't possible because i'm sure the ermine said she was Gay/into Yuri


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 14, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> hmmmm  well in that case thats not my fault for not understanding it's hers i like your opinion
> 
> So Setsuna is either Dumb or very arrogant/conceited I see!



It is neither. Can't you see every girl likes Negi? He's a pimp./


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 14, 2008)

It's just a joke based on the double meaning, don't take it too seriously and be over analytical about it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2008)

I concur with Tracespeck


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol, I meant do you think Fate would capture someone and take them as hostage in order to antagonize Negi  .



I think it's possible.   If anyone he would choose either Asuna or Nodoka.



-Maya- said:


> Right During the Setsuna/Negi fight She tells Him to look concentrate on her and the fight not his Father, But when he does she makes a funny face, Why was that?



Yeah, like Shadow said, it's a classic misunderstood double meaning.   Which you see frequently in mangas and anime.  



-Maya- said:


> So Setsuna is either Dumb or very arrogant/conceited I see!



No, she's not either of those.



-Maya- said:


> she was fighting she gave a combat orientated statement Yet she took the  reply in a non Combat context either she's stupid (even considering my standards) or she heard what she wanted to hear
> 
> Which isn't possible because i'm sure the ermine said she was Gay/into Yuri



She knew right away it wasn't romantic.   But the thing people forget that Setsuna loves Negi too, even though there is that Yuri thing with Konoka.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, like Shadow said, it's a classic misunderstood double meaning.   Which you see frequently in mangas and anime.



I shall wikki search Double meanings right away!



> No, she's not either of those.



Right




> She knew right away it wasn't romantic.   But the thing people forget that Setsuna loves Negi too, even though there is that Yuri thing with Konoka.



Not that i'm disagreeing i probably didn't pick it up due to it being subtle, But _Setsuna loves Negi_!?!

I figure she admired and Respected him but does she really have that strong a feelings for him?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 15, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Not that i'm disagreeing i probably didn't pick it up due to it being subtle, But _Setsuna loves Negi_!?!
> 
> I figure she admired and Respected him but does she really have that strong a feelings for him?



Indeed she does, to the point she will put her own life on the line just to save him.   

But her love is probably more en par with Kaede's and Ku Fei's love, while Nodoka's and Asuna's love is stronger.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Indeed she does, to the point she will put her own life on the line just to save him.
> 
> But her love is probably more en par with Kaede's and Ku Fei's love, while Nodoka's and Asuna's love is stronger.



Platonic Love I understand that


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

Even robots love Negi, like what's her name, chachamaru or something.
Is that even possible :S?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's very possible.  She was designed to be "human".  



-Maya- said:


> Platonic Love I understand that



Na, bit more than Platonic, but not so much romantic.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, bit more than Platonic, but not so much romantic.




So let me get this straight Setsuna Loves him in a romantic couples way not a Brother/sister & Friends way but she is not totally over the top in love with him? Romance is so confusing what ever manga Unless it's stalker love thats pretty obvious 

Anyway More Newbie Questions

1) Whats a Harem romance? I know  one meaning of the word harem means person having multiple partners or does it mean Guy picks one out of the The group?

2) Whos the big bad guy in this Manga I would from reading the last few pages in this thread say Fate but people say he ain't as strong as Eva so i doubt he's the Evil bad guy

3) How long will this manga go on it's at 200 already and i'm guessing Nagi hasn't been reintroduced or the Big threat that kept him from fatherly duties for the last decade?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 16, 2008)

1) It's pretty much what this manga is all about. One guy that has 5+ girls that are in love with him yet he can't choose one or is oblivious to their affections such as Negi (cept for Nodoka and Ako[sorta]). The guy is usually very shy and/or socially inept but not always the case.

2) As of right now Fate seems to be the main antagonist but according to earlier chapters, it's hinted that he's not the one at the top of the pole. We won't know for sure yet.

3) No idea on the length but I forsee at least another big arc after the current one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 16, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So let me get this straight Setsuna Loves him in a romantic couples way not a Brother/sister & Friends way but she is not totally over the top in love with him? Romance is so confusing what ever manga Unless it's stalker love thats pretty obvious.



Pretty much.  

In fact, almost all the girls in the class likes Negi in a more-than-platonic way.  



-Maya- said:


> 1) Whats a Harem romance? I know one meaning of the word harem means person having multiple partners or does it mean Guy picks one out of the The group?



Harem romance is basically *one* guy being liked by *more* than two girls in a Manga or in an Anime.

There are dozens of Examples:

Tenchi Muyo (which pretty much pioneered Harem Comedy)
Love Hina
To Love-Ru
Rosario+Vampire

and more.



-Maya- said:


> 2) Whos the big bad guy in this Manga I would from reading the last few pages in this thread say Fate but people say he ain't as strong as Eva so i doubt he's the Evil bad guy.



Unfortunately, we havn't been introduced to the true mastermind.  (Unless it ends up being Nagi.  ).



-Maya- said:


> 3) How long will this manga go on it's at 200 already and i'm guessing Nagi hasn't been reintroduced or the Big threat that kept him from fatherly duties for the last decade?



Who knows.   Many suspect it this manga will be ending in the next 2 years, since it appears we are coming to the close with Fate's return and Negi being in the Magic World.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Harem romance is basically *one* guy being liked by *more* than two girls in a Manga or in an Anime.
> 
> There are dozens of Examples:
> 
> ...



How do they Normally end The guy ends up with 1 of the girls or multple girls


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How do they Normally end The guy ends up with 1 of the girls or multple girls


 i would say the cutest girl that has know him the longest has a pretty high chance of ending up with him (in this case asuna) but MSN is special since we got chao (who was a decendant of negi) and at the end of her battle with negi her hair was let loose and she looked an awefoul lot like setsuna so its a bit confusing here


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 16, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How do they Normally end? The guy ends up with 1 of the girls or multple girls?



Normally, the guy ends up with a single girl.   Which typically is the first girl the guy is in love with, or the first girl the guy encounters.

Or the story ends up without us knowing who he truely ends up with.  (I.E. the Ambiguous ending).

And on the _very_ rare occasion, the guy ends up with all the girls.



IMHO, which could very well mean that Negi will end up with Asuna (even though shes way older than he is.  ).   Or Negima will end with them moving on to High School and we don't find out who he ends up with.


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> And on the _very_ rare occasion, the guy ends up with all the girls.



link now


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 16, 2008)

Just watch Tenchi Muyo GXP for that type of ending.    He ends up with 9 wives.


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Just watch Tenchi Muyo GXP for that type of ending.    He ends up with 9 wives.


9 wives .... poor thing


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 16, 2008)

Multiple wives didn't know that was legal in japan


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 16, 2008)

Technically it was in Space, not in Japan.  So they get away with it.


----------



## tulongdao (Sep 17, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No, Fate is extremely powerful.   There is no way they will be able to capture him.
> 
> Most likely Fate will retreat for some reason.   Meanwhile Negi, Setsuna, and Asuna's identities are revealed and they have to dodge the police.
> 
> ...


no i think that the blood coming from his eyes was just a scratch when fate throw him into the black pillar thing
Link removed
the last panel


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 18, 2008)

Is 226 RAW out yet?


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 18, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Is 226 RAW out yet?



Just looked around and only found spoiler pics.


----------



## isanon (Sep 19, 2008)

then maby you could post some spoilers ??


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 19, 2008)

Oww God I just read the Chao Negi fight Chapter where Chao's Hair Buns and Platt were knocked out by the Explosion 

You were right in that panel she looked Exactly Like Setsuna (and I thought you were smoking some crack when you said that) lol

 and one question Negi is the Son of Nagi yet for some reason his Magical power is much Less than Nagi's appears to have been why is that shouldn't have negi inherited Nagi's Power?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> no i think that the blood coming from his eyes was just a scratch when fate throw him into the black pillar thing
> "Time of Awakening"
> the last panel



To me, all he did was punched backwards into the pillar.  So I'm not sure how he could be scratched by it.  

I still say it's a sign of a negative effect for using Eva's Technique.



-Maya- said:


> And one question Negi is the Son of Nagi yet for some reason his Magical power is much Less than Nagi's appears to have been why is that shouldn't have negi inherited Nagi's Power?



Negi does have the potential, you see it as early as his Eva fight.

But it wouldn't be much of a story if he was super powerful at the beginning, instead of working his way up.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 19, 2008)

isanon said:


> then maby you could post some spoilers ??




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just shows Negi fighting Fate more and then Rakkan seems to win his battle by extreme pervertedness

Translation by Carlos Net


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2008)

> And one question Negi is the Son of Nagi yet for some reason his Magical power is much Less than Nagi's appears to have been why is that shouldn't have negi inherited Nagi's Power?


because he is not like his dad. he still has a lot of power for a 10 year old but still not as much as konoka. you could say that nagi has the same "stupid power" that asuna has


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 19, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> because he is not like his dad. he still has a lot of power for a 10 year old but still not as much as konoka. you could say that nagi has the same "stupid power" that asuna has


thats not quite the same either. Nagi had greater magical potential because he could use the few spells he actually knew to a great extent and the other spells he had to use a book to know rather fast. Negi has greater skills in knowing spells and stuff but as we saw in the very beginning he was rather clumsy (my guess that also part because of his selfesteem) with spells and his combat ability was near 0

However like evolution dictates, the next generation is to replace the previous and Negi eventually shows his true colors and becomes greater and eventually exceed his father


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 19, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> because he is not like his dad. he still has a lot of power for a 10 year old but still not as much as konoka. you could say that nagi has the same "stupid power" that asuna has



I've only Read up to Chapter 173

But i know that the reason that Konoka has such an amount of power is because she inherited it off her Family's long ling of people with Magical power

Konoka Never worked to build that power it was a gift of Inheritance 

I was simply Wondering why Negi the Son of the thousand Master (rated as the greatest of his time) and who also appears to be the Son of another Mage maybe an elite if she was a member of the Nagi's Crimson wing

Hasn't Inherited a Magical energy equal or greater than his father which he should have done based on the principal's Explanation of How konoka's strength was granted throught lineage?

What is the stupid power that of which you speak ?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 19, 2008)

Got back from the book store a little while ago.  Volume 19 is out now (U.S.), for anyone who is interested in buying them as they come out.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 20, 2008)

226 raw is finally out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Negi's martial arts are indeed much better then Fate's, Fate takes a beating.  He doesn't look injured though and seems poised for a comeback.  In the second half Rakkan wins by pure domination.  Also Asuna gets to look cool in this chapter.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2008)

> Hasn't Inherited a Magical energy equal or greater than his father which he should have done based on the principal's Explanation of How konoka's strength was granted throught lineage?


we don't know negi's lineage aside from nagi and chao (who is a descendant yet her power is much weaker despite her enhancements)

being the son of a prodigy doesn't guarantee 100% that you will be an even greater prodigy yourself. maybe good lineage just prevents the deterioration of magical abilities rather than enhance them


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 21, 2008)

227 spoilers are out and still no translation for 226? WTF?


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamo and Rakan are unbeatable



Great chapter


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> we don't know negi's lineage aside from nagi and chao (who is a descendant yet her power is much weaker despite her enhancements)
> 
> being the son of a prodigy doesn't guarantee 100% that you will be an even greater prodigy yourself. maybe good lineage just prevents the deterioration of magical abilities rather than enhance them



Could be but it contradicts Konoka situation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You have to embrace panty sniffing.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 21, 2008)

> Could be but it contradicts Konoka situation


i don't see how. just because nagi was the great 1000 master it doesn't mean he was the best of the best in terms of magical abilities. he could be just a freakishly good combatant. didn't he even say to evangeline that he was a sucky magician?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh man, people weren't joking about 226.   That has to be the best Chapter in the whole manga!   Rakan has to be _THE_ most perverted person I've ever seen in a manga or in an Anime!


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't see how. just because nagi was the great 1000 master it doesn't mean he was the best of the best in terms of magical abilities. he could be just a freakishly good combatant. didn't he even say to evangeline that he was a sucky magician?



I'm basing it off the Thunder spells strong enougth to obliterate demons


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Sep 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh man, people weren't joking about 226.   That has to be the best Chapter in the whole manga!   Rakan has to be _THE_ most perverted person I've ever seen in a manga or in an Anime!



I definitely agree. This current arc definitely makes MSN the best currently running shonen.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I'm basing it off the Thunder spells strong enougth to obliterate demons


Not only he killed those thousand of demons. He also destroyed those large sized mountains, entire forest, and half of the city.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 21, 2008)

Didn't happen much, but there's nothing wrong with a little skirt flippin~


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 22, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Not only he killed those thousand of demons. He also destroyed those large sized mountains, entire forest, and half of the city.



So points too him having a huge magical power supply


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Sep 22, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Not only he killed those thousand of demons. He also destroyed those large sized mountains, entire forest, and half of the city.



What chapter does that happen in anyways?


----------



## BVB (Sep 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Didn't happen much, but there's nothing wrong with a little skirt flippin~



qft 

racan-sama and kamo-sama are the biggest perverts ever


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 22, 2008)

Racon is pretty perverted, but it is justified since he is super strong


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 23, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> What chapter does that happen in anyways?


It happened in chapter 66. It also has Negi's background story in chapter 65 or somewhere.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2008)

Racan is one hilarious son-of-a-bitch. This is the first time I've seen someone actually defeating the opponent by just sniffing and flipping panties in a shounen manga.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 23, 2008)

Heh, or rather OWNAGE.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

Wish upon a pair of panties.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted before, but I just found the link now.

Live Action Much? Amazing, but the class rep isn't blonde 
Clicky for Vidy
And Negi isn't british lol.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 23, 2008)

The Japanese can't help themselves when it comes to making crappy live action versions of things.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 24, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't see how. just because nagi was the great 1000 master it doesn't mean he was the best of the best in terms of magical abilities. he could be just a freakishly good combatant. didn't he even say to evangeline that he was a sucky magician?



Chapter 192 another moment when they say Konoka power is much greater than Neji's


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So points too him having a huge magical power supply


Yes, but that doesn't mean Konoka can do the same feat. The only thing I can remember is Konoka would be the strongest healer.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 25, 2008)

> Chapter 192 another moment when they say Konoka power is much greater than Neji's.


konoka is stronger than negi for 2 reasons. the first one is a bow to video games where the white mage always has more magic power than the black mage and that konoka is much older than negi so her potential should be more developed than a kid who hasn't properly grown yet.


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 25, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> The Japanese can't help themselves when it comes to making crappy live action versions of things.


i SO agree!! I don't get why they don't stick with what they do best when so many people love them for it.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 25, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> konoka is stronger than negi for 2 reasons. the first one is a bow to video games where the white mage always has more magic power than the black mage and that konoka is much older than negi so her potential should be more developed than a kid who hasn't properly grown yet.



The difference in strength was established long before Negi became a Dark Mage

And Yes although Konoka is older she has had much less time channeling her power Negi has been doing since the Childhood that should have made up for the minor age difference 

Anyway Can someone help me I just read Chapter 210 and there was an extra Page with some sorta poll that was untranslated can someone tell me whats that about 

Is it a Female popularity contest i can agree if thats the Case Setsunna is awesome enougth to be number 1


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 26, 2008)

Negi *does* have incredible potential power, this was clearly shown in both the battles with Evangeline and Wilhelm.  His problem is that he's a different type of person than his father, not an "idiot" like various people have pointed out.  He's the type of person who thinks out, analyzes, and controls every action he takes, it's only on the rare occasions that he loses control that his potential starts to show.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 OMFG. Page 8 center page. It looks like Tsukuyami(sp?) is having a male fantasy with her little knife XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

Lol and Nodoka looks friggin pissed in the last page XD She's rockin!!!!

(and whats with all the skit flippin in these last few chapters o.o' )


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 26, 2008)

CHapter 220  I really would have told Asuna toi shut the Hell up if i where Negi


----------



## Puuuuuth (Sep 26, 2008)

Doesn't the girl who could summon flames remind you of Asunas old hairstyle, before she got those bells from Takahata. Didn't she use to have strings to?

When I saw the flame in her eyes, I just thought : Naruto!
Would be fun if she went up against Sasuke.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 26, 2008)

Chapter 223  Setsuna mentions she feels a Connection between the Fate and Negi does anyone else have theories on what that may be?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 26, 2008)

I read the last few chapters. Damn. And Rakan is the man.



-Maya- said:


> Chapter 223  Setsuna mentions she feels a Connection between the Fate and Negi does anyone else have theories on what that may be?



Well Fate commented already on Negi being able to feel him right before going stabby with him, it seems related to his bloodline.....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 26, 2008)

Tsukuyomi is a freak... she's gonna rape Setsuna and finally turn her to the other side.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree.  Tsukiyomi seemed like she was having an orgasm just being there with Setsuna.   And I had to chuckle at Kotoro's rescue of Chisame.   He looked like his hand was somewhere it shouldn't be.  

Ken's really putting on the perv with the action lately!  


But the thing I felt off was the last page with Nodoka asking Fate for his name.  She should already know it.  Unless Fate isn't really his real name.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 27, 2008)

lol Nodoka , I imagine, is the next shikamaru.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 27, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol Nodoka , I imagine, is the next shikamaru.



I, dear sir, think that Yue would be the next Shika 


@Tyrannos:
Yes she was, I was like 'omfg   '
But I don't think Fate is his real name. If it was, then she would have been able to read his movements(I'm gonna guess). Once she asks, you automatically think your name unconciously, she reads it and then reads your name in her book.
I'm sure I got that whole thing mixed up


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2008)

Well we shall find out next week.

But with the cliffhanger ending, Fate's real name is most likely going to be something very significant.   Like him being someone's relative.   Which if I had to place a bet,  it most likely will be Negi or Asuna.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 27, 2008)

Just finished reading Chapter 227. Awesome chapter is awesome. 

I was thankful that the duel between Kotarou and Violin-chan didn't last long. And apparently, Kotarou had a secret training with Racan. 

Tsukuyomi is one messed-up bitch but I actually like her since she is the fusion of two of my favorite characteristics for anime girls - a meganekko and a swordie. I think her battle with Setsuna will take some time, heck, I wouldn't mind that to end in another stalemate.

And I knew that Fate was still messing around with Negi even in SS mode. God, I just wish Fate's ass will get handed down to him by Negi in this battle or else we'll have to endure chapters of Negi going emo again.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Well Fate commented already on Negi being able to feel him right before going stabby with him, it seems related to his bloodline.....



Fate and Negi are Related!!!!!




Tyrannos said:


> I agree.  Tsukiyomi seemed like she was having an orgasm just being there with Setsuna.   And I had to chuckle at Kotoro's rescue of Chisame.   He looked like his hand was somewhere it shouldn't be.



  What Chapter is this?  The Chapter 226 i read Setsuna and asuna are standing Where the Table was before Negi and Fate started asuna used her blade on the pillar thingies but Setsuna was still standing there That Tsukiyomi was nowhere to be seen?

Did i miss something


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 27, 2008)

> The difference in strength was established long before Negi became a Dark Mage


i was talking about video game dark mage stereotype or more specifically an offensive mage.



> What Chapter is this? The Chapter 226 i read Setsuna and asuna are standing Where the Table was before Negi and Fate started asuna used her blade on the pillar thingies but Setsuna was still standing there That Tsukiyomi was nowhere to be seen?



she was close by but hiding and she probably just quick stepped into range


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Fate and Negi are Related!!!!!


There are also a lot of signs pointing to Fate not being human at all though...


-Maya- said:


> What Chapter is this?  The Chapter 226 i read Setsuna and asuna are standing Where the Table was before Negi and Fate started asuna used her blade on the pillar thingies but Setsuna was still standing there That Tsukiyomi was nowhere to be seen?
> 
> Did i miss something


Tsukuyomi doesn't show up there until chapter 227.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well we shall find out next week.
> 
> But with the cliffhanger ending, Fate's real name is most likely going to be something very significant.   Like him being someone's relative.   Which if I had to place a bet,  it most likely will be Negi or Asuna.



Prolly.
Its, most likely, going to be a important name thats going to lead them closer or farther away from Negi's father, or send Negi into shock(Meh, my assumtion)


dspr8_rugged said:


> Just finished reading Chapter 227. Awesome chapter is awesome.



iknorite? 



> I was thankful that the duel between Kotarou and Violin-chan didn't last long. And apparently, Kotarou had a secret training with Racan.



Makes you wonder what else he learned from Racan 



> Tsukuyomi is one messed-up bitch but I actually like her since she is the fusion of two of my favorite characteristics for anime girls - a meganekko and a swordie. I think her battle with Setsuna will take some time, heck, I wouldn't mind that to end in another stalemate.
> 
> And I knew that Fate was still messing around with Negi even in SS mode. God, I just wish Fate's ass will get handed down to him by Negi in this battle or else we'll have to endure chapters of Negi going emo again.



Tsukuyomi is beastly, although pretty freaky. I think she is a masochist and has a thing for Setsunabut I think Setsuna has a thing for Konoka

lol Emo Negi. Negi might just go power up mode like he did when he was fighting that other guy('scuse my bad memory, but i'm talking about the guy that kidnapped Asuna and Chizuru and some other girls)


Kira-chan said:


> There are also a lot of signs pointing to Fate not being human at all though...



Yeah I see that too. I am looking over 227 again, Negi said 'Is this what was blocking my attacks? That's no human technique...!!!'
I'm thinking Fate isn't human


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i was talking about video game dark mage stereotype or more specifically an offensive mage.



Offtopic What Video game?




> she was close by but hiding and she probably just quick stepped into range



You mean Page 04 where someone talks too Setsuna? Can't beleive i missed that!

Anyway Does anyone have a Translation for that Poll in Chapter 210?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What Chapter is this?  The Chapter 226 i read Setsuna and asuna are standing Where the Table was before Negi and Fate started asuna used her blade on the pillar thingies but Setsuna was still standing there That Tsukiyomi was nowhere to be seen?
> 
> Did i miss something



Chapter 227.  




♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Yeah I see that too. I am looking over 227 again, Negi said 'Is this what was blocking my attacks? That's no human technique...!!!'
> I'm thinking Fate isn't human



Yeah, Evangeline commented that Fate wasn't human back in Chapter 52.  And says he's like a construct (like a golem).

Which makes me wonder if he's an object given life, or something like a puppet that's being commanded by the real mastermind.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

Kotaru had Training with Racan i thought he got stronger Just by Fighting in the Tournament 


C'mon Negi wipe the Floor with that Fate Guy 

I hope those Girls Kick Asuna's ass she' in need for a beating 


And Setsuna ROCKS 

Finally Gotta Ask Where On NF can you get things translated cause if no one has translated that Poll on Chapter 210 i gotta know what it means


----------



## Kairi (Sep 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You mean Page 04 where someone talks too Setsuna? Can't beleive i missed that!
> 
> *Anyway Does anyone have a Translation for that Poll in Chapter 210*?


LOLWUT? There was a poll? 


-Maya- said:


> Kotaru had Training with Racan i thought he got stronger Just by Fighting in the Tournament
> 
> 
> C'mon Negi wipe the Floor with that Fate Guy
> ...



Yeah, the tournament did him wonders and Racan helped.

Negi > Fate
I want Asuna to kick some ass, just to prove she got stronger through her training with Setsuna and to show she doesn't need anyone there to help her.

There should be a translation section somewere on the board, or mabye you can ask in the Japanese discussion thread.


Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Evangeline commented that Fate wasn't human back in Chapter 52.  And says he's like a construct (like a golem).
> 
> Which makes me wonder if he's an object given life, or something like a puppet that's being commanded by the real mastermind.



Yep, just looked it up too.
Contruct = Golem?

Thats a high possibilty, 50-50 chance. He could be human, but have a golem heritage. He could be a golem, but have a Human heritage. Or he could just be a golem, and have a human diguise/skin/whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

How many Names does this manga Have?

Yeah the Poll Setsuna is number 1 


Final villain (trivial databook spoiler)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 27, 2008)

that link is messed up


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

This should do it I'm not very good with these things


----------



## Fubar (Sep 27, 2008)

> Thats a high possibilty, 50-50 chance. He could be human, but have a golem heritage. He could be a golem, but have a Human heritage. Or he could just be a golem, and have a human diguise/skin/whatever you wanna call it.



I don't understand. How would a construct/doll/golem have a human heritage and vice versa? It was build/made/brought into being by a human? On the other side to have a golem heritage did his dad bring to life a blow up doll or something? Im confused.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

Fubar said:


> I don't understand. How would a construct/doll/golem have a human heritage and vice versa? It was build/made/brought into being by a human? On the other side to have a golem heritage did his dad bring to life a blow up doll or something? Im confused.



Everybody thinks Fate is linked with Nagi eh??


----------



## Kairi (Sep 27, 2008)

Fubar said:


> I don't understand. How would a construct/doll/golem have a human heritage and vice versa? It was build/made/brought into being by a human? On the other side to have a golem heritage did his dad bring to life a blow up doll or something? Im confused.



I'm saying like, his mother could have been a golem/construct and his father could have been human(Or Vice Versa). I'm just saying though, i'm extremly certain. Mabye he just has a human form instead? Like that guy that kidnapped Chizuru, his name keeps escaping me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Everybody thinks Fate is linked with Nagi eh??



One reason to link Fate to Nagi is from where Fate was said to come from. During the Kyoto arc, it was mentioned that the only information they had on him was that he was from the Istanbul Magic Association and he was in Japan for some training. Before Negi and the rest of Ala Alba left for Wales, Iincho's investigation to Nagi's whereabouts had him last seen in Istanbul.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 27, 2008)

Jeez So much FanFiction for this manga and it's all Yuri Kono/Set


----------



## Kairi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats because imo KonoSetsu is probaly the most obvoius couple. The chapter when Setsu and Kono finally met up again, it just seemed to add to the fact that this couple has a possibility.

Of course, this is just my opnion :sweat


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 27, 2008)

> Offtopic What Video game?


rpg's in general. for example in FFX if you go through yuna's path in the sphere grid (white magic) you get a more powerful mage and if you are going through lulu's path (black mage)

going even more offtopic a good strategy for those who want a casting kihmari for the early to mid parts of the game you unlock and go through yuna's path and use special spheres to activate lulu's offensive magic. that way you get a stronger mage than lulu that can also heal and you also get the bonus of red/blue magic with his rages taking the role of 3 mages at once. coupled with an auron path wakka and rikku you get a very strong party that can take on anything


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Yep, just looked it up too.
> Contruct = Golem?



Well I'm not sure of what the original Japanese word that was used, but Constructs are creatures brought to life by magic.  Which typically are refered to as Golems.



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Thats a high possibilty, 50-50 chance. He could be human, but have a golem heritage. He could be a golem, but have a Human heritage. Or he could just be a golem, and have a human diguise/skin/whatever you wanna call it.



Yeah, who knows.   But if he really is a golem, the person who gave him life is extremely powerful.  Probably more or as powerful as the Thousand Master.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 28, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> Doesn't the girl who could summon flames remind you of Asunas old hairstyle, before she got those bells from Takahata. Didn't she use to have strings to?


That fire girl is probably Anya.

EDIT: Spoilers are out.

here


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 28, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Makes you wonder what else he learned from Racan


If Kotarou masters the art of skirt-flipping, then Negi's class should watch out for him. He's a pervert in the making! 



> Tsukuyomi is beastly, although pretty freaky. I think she is a masochist and has a thing for Setsunabut I think Setsuna has a thing for Konoka


Tsukuyomi is a sadomasochist, if anything. Her obsession for Setsuna is just... fuck. And yeah, I don't think Setsuna is going to reciprocate. For her, Ojou-sama is everything else. 



> lol Emo Negi. Negi might just go power up mode like he did when he was fighting that other guy('scuse my bad memory, but i'm talking about the guy that kidnapped Asuna and Chizuru and some other girls)


Oh yeah, I completely forgot! This is a shounen manga. If anything, Emo-Negi >>>>>> Dark Negi. Come on, Fate, piss Negi more. 



> Yeah I see that too. I am looking over 227 again, Negi said 'Is this what was blocking my attacks? That's no human technique...!!!'
> I'm thinking Fate isn't human


Okay guys, let's make a speculation list:

1. Fate is actually a physical manifestation of Nagi Springfield's magic and GAR combined. Daddy wants to give Negi a hard time by sending someone who can kick his ass before the son can kick his.

2. Fate is Negi's brother when Nagi had sex with a female magical creature. Nagi is such a pimp that he can go for anyone that is not human.

3. <please insert your suggestion here>


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Evangeline commented that Fate wasn't human back in Chapter 52.  And says he's like a construct (like a golem).
> 
> Which makes me wonder if he's an object given life, or something like a puppet that's being commanded by the real mastermind.


That would also fit with his comment about never having needed training.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well I'm not sure of what the original Japanese word that was used, but Constructs are creatures brought to life by magic.  Which typically are refered to as Golems.



Ah, thank ya for explaining! I was just asking because I did know x3
I also looked up some definitions, if you want, I could share them mabye?



> Yeah, who knows.   But if he really is a golem, the person who gave him life is extremely powerful.  Probably more or as powerful as the Thousand Master.



Or mabye it is the Thousand Master? *Is coming up with random things*
Even if he is a puppet, I wonder if he knows that he's being controlled.


Dark Evangel said:


> That fire girl is probably Anya.
> 
> EDIT: Spoilers are out.
> 
> here



ORLY!? 
Thats a possibility, though I really never thought of it being Anya. I remember in one of the chapters it showed 5 girls, all of which who were/is fighting now.


dspr8_rugged said:


> If Kotarou masters the art of skirt-flipping, then Negi's class should watch out for him. He's a pervert in the making!



Skirt-flipping > All 
lawl pervy KotaI think he might have a thing for Natsumi(sp?) xD


> Tsukuyomi is a sadomasochist, if anything. Her obsession for Setsuna is just... fuck. And yeah, I don't think Setsuna is going to reciprocate. For her, Ojou-sama is everything else.



That thing she did with her sword was...wtf worthy Dx
I think those 2 are the most canon couple in Negima, though I could be wrong.


> Oh yeah, I completely forgot! This is a shounen manga. If anything, Emo-Negi >>>>>> Dark Negi. Come on, Fate, piss Negi more.



Negi > Everyone


> Okay guys, let's make a speculation list:
> 
> 1. Fate is actually a physical manifestation of Nagi Springfield's magic and GAR combined. Daddy wants to give Negi a hard time by sending someone who can kick his ass before the son can kick his.
> 
> ...



You a beast for spec. 2


----------



## tulongdao (Sep 28, 2008)

omg 
just saw the spoiler for the next chapter
it is off the hook
setsuna got pwn and totally stripped by Tsukuyomi
and looks like yue might get her memories back, since she and negi will meet up this chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 29, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> That fire girl is probably Anya.
> 
> EDIT: Spoilers are out.
> 
> here



Whoa, Tsukiyomi stripped Setsuna.  

And looks like Negi and Nodoka reunite with Yue.



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Ah, thank ya for explaining! I was just asking because I did know x3
> I also looked up some definitions, if you want, I could share them mabye?



Sure!  



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Or mabye it is the Thousand Master? *Is coming up with random things*
> Even if he is a puppet, I wonder if he knows that he's being controlled.



You know, I actually havn't ruled that possibility that the final villian being him.  It really would be a major twist that the ultimate hero, being the ultimate villian.   (Just like how people suspected the Yondaime being Pain).  But the way Ken protrays him, and what we know of the history, I doubt this is the case.

As for how Fate is being controlled?  Perhaps like how Evangeline controls Chacha-zero?  



dspr8_rugged said:


> If Kotarou masters the art of skirt-flipping, then Negi's class should watch out for him. He's a pervert in the making!



Na, the Law of Pervy Shonen says that Kotoro would get his ass kicked by the girls if he tried.


----------



## isanon (Sep 29, 2008)

yay yue seems to remembber something


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 29, 2008)

Why does one of my favourites get beaten so badly but not Characters like Asuna


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 29, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Why does one of my favourites get beaten so badly but not Characters like Asuna


Judging by this i assume your fav char is either an evil dude or a non-magic user so that is likely it


----------



## isanon (Sep 29, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Why does one of my favourites get beaten so badly but not Characters like Asuna


because asuna is to dumb to realise that people can beat her


----------



## Kairi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Sure!



These seems to fit the best:


> In the Dungeons & Dragons fantasy role-playing game, construct is a type of creature, or "creature type". Constructs are either animated objects, or any artificially constructed creature
> 
> A variable in a theory. Sometimes carries the connotation of something that cannot be observed directly, or which we suppose to exist but has not been measured yet. Similar in this sense to a latent variable. Intelligence is a construct that is used to explain competence.



lol Google 


> You know, I actually havn't ruled that possibility that the final villian being him.  It really would be a major twist that the ultimate hero, being the ultimate villian.   (Just like how people suspected the Yondaime being Pain).  But the way Ken protrays him, and what we know of the history, I doubt this is the case.
> 
> As for how Fate is being controlled?  Perhaps like how Evangeline controls Chacha-zero?



Mabye not a villain, just someone who is trying to help their kid get stronger and ready to face the real world. From that map I remember a while ago, Nagi is in Mahora(I think), but guarded by that super huge Dragon, which I think even Evangeline is scared to face. Mabye Nagi is trying to help Negi get stronger so he can get passed the dragon and find him? 

That'd be crazy! But while we know who the puppet is, who do you think the puppeter his?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 29, 2008)

That map didn't lead them to Nagi. It lead them to Colonel. And the dragon was apparantly his guard dog or something.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 29, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> Judging by this i assume your fav char is either an evil dude or a non-magic user so that is likely it



Setsuna ain't no evil


----------



## Kairi (Sep 29, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> That map didn't lead them to Nagi. It lead them to Colonel. And the dragon was apparantly his guard dog or something.



I totally knew that 
/lies

Well scratch out my part about the map


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 29, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And I knew that Fate was still messing around with Negi even in SS mode. God, I just wish Fate's ass will get handed down to him by Negi in this battle or else we'll have to endure chapters of Negi going emo again.



I was relieved when he just went "Okay" when Asuna scolded him first time they met again.



Kira-chan said:


> There are also a lot of signs pointing to Fate not being human at all though...



Negi is a vampire. 



dspr8_rugged said:


> 3. <please insert your suggestion here>



Negi is a vampire.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 29, 2008)

You know, I still have this funny notion of Evangeline being Negi's mother.  Could you imagine if that ended up being true?  



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> These seems to fit the best:



Yep.  It's one of those Fantasy terms that doesn't have an iron-clad definition, but roughly agreed as "stuff brought to life through magic".


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 30, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Why does one of my favourites get beaten so badly but not Characters like Asuna


Evangeline casually beats or humiliates Asuna.


> You know, I actually havn't ruled that possibility that the final villian being him. It really would be a major twist that the ultimate hero, being the ultimate villian. (Just like how people suspected the Yondaime being Pain). But the way Ken protrays him, and what we know of the history, I doubt this is the case.


Zazie is theoretically the final villain considering how mysterious and suspicious she is.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Evangeline casually beats or humiliates Asuna.



Good times


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 30, 2008)

isanon said:


> because asuna is to dumb to realise that people can beat her


 i think you misread there. The question wasn't why Asunas ass gets kicked. She was the asskicker in this case


-Maya- said:


> Setsuna ain't no evil


Ok but she ain't not much of a main character any more either. I think she gets her butt kicked a bit now because she hogged the spotlight a bit long earlier in the series so she needed to get knocked down a peg


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> Ok but she ain't not much of a main character any more either. I think she gets her butt kicked a bit now because she hogged the spotlight a bit long earlier in the series so she needed to get knocked down a peg



Maybe so but surely Asuna deserves to get her ass kicked before the good ones


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, I still have this funny notion of Evangeline being Negi's mother.  Could you imagine if that ended up being true?


My mom is an immortal loli vampire? _Kimochi warui_. 



Tyrannos said:


> Whoa, Tsukiyomi stripped Setsuna.


Now that's interesting. Although Setsuna doesn't have much of the goods. My only wish that she gets to strip Tsukuyomi-chan in the end. 



Tyrannos said:


> Na, the Law of Pervy Shonen says that Kotoro would get his ass kicked by the girls if he tried.


But then again, Kotarou is such a nice guy that he won't lay a hand on girls.

Liar. 



-Maya- said:


> Why does one of my favourites get beaten so badly but not Characters like Asuna


Asuna does not get beaten badly. She gets raped hard a lot of times.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

stormrunner said:


> i think you misread there. The question wasn't why Asunas ass gets kicked. She was the asskicker in this case


and i drew a paralel to a bumblebee, witch body mass it too big for its small wings, thus it is pysicly imposible for it to fly, yet the bubmle bee can fly because it is to stupid to realise this


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

What do people have against Asuna?  She can be really cool a lot of the time, especially since her training with Eva.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> What do people have against Asuna?


she isnt yue


----------



## tulongdao (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, I still have this funny notion of Evangeline being Negi's mother.  Could you imagine if that ended up being true?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  It's one of those Fantasy terms that doesn't have an iron-clad definition, but roughly agreed as "stuff brought to life through magic".


if eva is negi's mom then what about the kiss at her resort in chapter 137
 Black Katana
that will be F#^k up if she was negi's mom, there are also evidence tha eva have feelings for negi
ken may put alots of fan service and other eechi stuff in this manga but i dont think he will go this far


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

isanon said:


> she isnt yue


I'm also a fan of Yue, the two are very different characters so I don't think you can really compare them...


----------



## tulongdao (Sep 30, 2008)

isanon said:


> she isnt yue


hey dont diss yue she is awesome, just beacuse she doesnt have alotta of magical power she more than makes up for it by being so dame cute and smart
and i see in the near future she will be a even bigger asset to the team than asuna
so DONT YOU DARE diss yue


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> if eva is negi's mom then what about the kiss at her resort in chapter 137
> Black Katana
> that will be F#^k up if she was negi's mom,


 no that would be hawt 



tulongdao said:


> hey dont diss yue she is awesome, just beacuse she doesnt have alotta of magical power she more than makes up for it by being so dame cute and smart
> and i see in the near future she will be a even bigger asset to the team than asuna
> so DONT YOU DARE diss yue


 re-read and re-post then pos rep me as an apology


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Asuna does not get beaten badly. She gets raped hard a lot of times.



But it's been so long, and since then she's been annoying 



Kira-chan said:


> What do people have against Asuna?  She can be really cool a lot of the time, especially since her training with Eva.



She's bossy Know it all and is becoming more powerfull nearly as powerfull as negi, Characters like her should get beaten before  setsuna and konoka


I got a question Could Negi become a Wizard on the level of the Thousand Master without the aid of Magia arabia?

I've been wondering since he becane learning it


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> She's bossy Know it all and is becoming more powerfull nearly as powerfull as negi, Characters like her should get beaten before  setsuna and konoka


Negi needs someone like her to snap some sense into him sometimes, if it wasn't for Asuna being the way she was Negi would have accepted Fate's deal and gotten trapped in a magical contract thanks to that artifact he had.  Setsuna wasn't going to stop him.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Negi needs someone like her to snap some sense into him sometimes, if it wasn't for Asuna being the way she was Negi would have accepted Fate's deal and gotten trapped in a magical contract thanks to that artifact he had.  Setsuna wasn't going to stop him.



She did nothing? she was just standing there day dreaming of being a Princess


Lies Chisame does the Job well enougth and she doesn't overstep her boundries and become annoying, personally Negi should have taken Fates Deal and let him have her then she would be his problem 

And Yue has the worst Hair ever she should style it some


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> She did nothing? she was just standing there day dreaming of being a Princess


You mean Asuna?  She did a lot more than that, didn't you read chapter 225?


-Maya- said:


> Lies Chisame does the Job well enougth


It depends.  Like Eva said, Asuna's got a similar kind of personality to Negi's father.  Sometimes that straight forward approach is the best thing for a situation.


-Maya- said:


> and she doesn't overstep her boundries and become annoying,


What boundries are those?


-Maya- said:


> personally Negi should have taken Fates Deal and let him have her then she would be his problem


That deal wasn't even a question for Negi, it was the second one where they could all leave as long as they didn't interfere with Fate's plans for the Magic World that was the problem.  Either way it wouldn't be a good idea to let Fate do as he pleases.


-Maya- said:


> And Yue has the worst Hair ever she should style it some


I think she has nice hair.


----------



## stormrunner (Sep 30, 2008)

isanon said:


> and i drew a paralel to a bumblebee, witch body mass it too big for its small wings, thus it is pysicly imposible for it to fly, yet the bubmle bee can fly because it is to stupid to realise this


Even on that matter you are wrong. A bumblebee isn't to big a mass for its small wings. Its just that we humans seem to think that even if we are able to replicate it with a technical version with same size and all we think it will work when its still a matter of biology vs mechanics


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> You mean Asuna?  She did a lot more than that, didn't you read chapter 225?




I tend to block out Asuna as much as possible



> It depends.  Like Eva said, Asuna's got a similar kind of personality to Negi's father.  Sometimes that straight forward approach is the best thing for a situation.



Explains why i dream of Negi kicking Nagi arrogant ass 




> What boundries are those?



Boundry of annoyance



> I think she has nice hair.



Reminds me of a Rag doll


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2008)

Eh Im not a fan of Asuna She's basically Just Naru


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 30, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> My mom is an immortal loli vampire? _Kimochi warui_.



"My Mom Was a Teenage Spider Queen from Mars. OK, just my future teenage descendant claimed to be from Mars."



Kira-chan said:


> What do people have against Asuna?  She can be really cool a lot of the time, especially since her training with Eva.



I'm in the middle with Asuna. She can be really supportive and is against Negi being too emo, but I can't wait for her to face her past, for better or worse.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 30, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> if eva is negi's mom then what about the kiss at her resort in chapter 137
> underground section
> that will be F#^k up if she was negi's mom, there are also evidence tha eva have feelings for negi
> ken may put alots of fan service and other eechi stuff in this manga but i dont think he will go this far



I never said that Eva was Negi's mother, I was pointing out a funny belief of "what if".  

We know she isn't, because she was emprisoned at Mahora before Negi was born.  



-Maya- said:


> I got a question Could Negi become a Wizard on the level of the Thousand Master without the aid of Magia arabia?
> 
> I've been wondering since he becane learning it



Most likely.   

I take Magica Erebia as one of these power-ups are just temproary shortcuts until they find their niche.   Like with Naruto, the Kyuubi acts in a similar role with Magica Erebia as a "power-boost".  But due to the negative effects, eventually the heroes will stop relying on that power and finding a way more fitting way to become stronger.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Most likely.
> 
> I take Magica Erebia as one of these power-ups are just temproary shortcuts until they find their niche.   Like with Naruto, the Kyuubi acts in a similar role with Magica Erebia as a "power-boost".  But due to the negative effects, eventually the heroes will stop relying on that power and finding a way more fitting way to become stronger.



Yes the answer i was hoping for 

If he's using such a power up then the |Manga still has to continue intill he trully becomes as powerfulll mage as Nagi which means he has to but aside the power up just like Naruto has done Part 2

I wonder if Negi will keep his Dark mage status so much cooler than light


----------



## tulongdao (Sep 30, 2008)

isanon said:


> no that would be hawt
> 
> re-read and re-post then pos rep me as an apology


sorry isonon i misread the post 
and i totally agreed with you, yue is awesome


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> sorry isonon i misread the post
> and i totally agreed with you, yue is awesome



Yeah she is But I prefer Ku-Fei


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I take Magica Erebia as one of these power-ups are just temproary shortcuts until they find their niche.   Like with Naruto, the Kyuubi acts in a similar role with Magica Erebia as a "power-boost".  But due to the negative effects, eventually the heroes will stop relying on that power and finding a way more fitting way to become stronger.



But I like that unlike Kyuubi, Negi uses a spell from someone he appreciates and respects. It should be interesting when Eva and Negi meet again.


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 1, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I tend to block out Asuna as much as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it's a matter of taste then.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 1, 2008)

At 100% and with their gears who would come out on top between Mana, Ku fei, Setsuna and Kaede(i would throw Asuna in this i just think she's still at the bottom). I still can't tell the order of strength especially since everybody upgraded, so what are your thoughts?


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 1, 2008)

Power16 said:


> At 100% and with their gears who would come out on top between Mana, Ku fei, Setsuna and Kaede(i would throw Asuna in this i just think she's still at the bottom). I still can't tell the order of strength especially since everybody upgraded, so what are your thoughts?



You hate Asuna i like you


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 1, 2008)

Quick question- is Kotarou now a perv?


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 1, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Quick question- is Kotarou now a perv?



He saved Nodoka how did he become a perv?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 1, 2008)

Explain Your Logic Boi


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 1, 2008)

Link removed

Seems like he used his hand to lift up that skirt.

Link removed

Look at the Kotarou on the right, asking - Are you okay?
Where is he really looking at :S?

Okay, maybe I'm the one being perverted.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting Chapter.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 228_ 



Seems Fate indeed is more than we expected, and that something interesting was left behind in Nodoka's book.   (BTW, Negi in his normal form is taller than Nodoka now.   )

Negi needing to complete an attack to fight fate sorta reminds me of Naruto with Jiraiya's special Jutsu.  

And Negi has found Yue.


BTW, the censors missed a bit from Setsuna's stripping.  .





Well no Negima until next week, but I'm sure it's going to be well worth it like it always is.   Betcha the hold up is because of the large amount of city background Ken has to draw up.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 6, 2008)

oh it seems negi also got a new form of his last power up that makes him super fast


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2008)

^That bastard better pull a Kubo.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Oct 6, 2008)

This chapter as always was again awesome.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I did expect kotaro to kick the bucket or at least be petrified for a while. Glad that didn't though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2008)

I excepted Nodoka no be petrified and Negi to go berserk


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2008)

Rakan is awesome. "Use your hand not your mouth"

(that actually sounds really perverted now that I think about it lol)


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 6, 2008)

Worst Chapter of MSN i've read in a while (Inner tard speaking)


Aside from that awsome i can't wait for the next chapter and the Training negi must finish


----------



## Puuuuuth (Oct 6, 2008)

I have some questions.
1. Was Nodokas artifact permanently damaged or perhaps for some time. Or can she just inactivate it and then reactivate it and it will be as good as new? Seeing as it was petrified.
2. What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars. Why brag about some pillars and not two enemies when you are bragging about something?

Something just pops up in my mind. Has Asuna been replaced? Paru can summon duplicates and wasn't there someone in Negi's class that could mask herself as someone else due to an artifact at the end of the anime. Would it be so strange that "Fate" would have someone who could do something similar. He wanted the princess after all and Asuna's no the type that seems to hold back on things like bragging. Or is this just me?

Anyone have any thoughts on what I am saying here?
Pardon any errors in my spelling. My english is only so so.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 6, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> I have some questions.
> 1. Was Nodokas artifact permanently damaged or perhaps for some time. Or can she just inactivate it and then reactivate it and it will be as good as new? Seeing as it was petrified.
> 2. What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars. Why brag about some pillars and not two enemies when you are bragging about something?
> 
> ...




er...Somebody get Tyrannos


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> er...Somebody get Tyrannos



You rang?  



Puuuuuth said:


> I have some questions.
> 1. Was Nodokas artifact permanently damaged or perhaps for some time. Or can she just inactivate it and then reactivate it and it will be as good as new? Seeing as it was petrified.



I'm sure Nodoka's artifact is okay.   After all it is made of pure magic.

But what's really interesting is that whatever Fate was thinking at the time, was preserved in the petrification.  Which surely will be something of consequence in the upcoming chapters.



Puuuuuth said:


> 2. What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars. Why brag about some pillars and not two enemies when you are bragging about something?



I'm sure we will learn about what happened in the next chapters as well.  

But what I can gather, Asuna didn't fight those girls.  In fact, I got a sneaking suspicion the girl that jumped her in the alley told Asuna something powerful.  What that could be?  We don't know yet.

She could've been offered a proposition, which could cause Asuna to willingly switch to Fate's side, to save everyone.  Or Asuna could've been told something in hopes that it would drive a rift between her and Negi.  (Like her past.)


Anyhow, after the meeting she took her frustration out on those magical pillars.  



Puuuuuth said:


> Something just pops up in my mind. Has Asuna been replaced? Paru can summon duplicates and wasn't there someone in Negi's class that could mask herself as someone else due to an artifact at the end of the anime. Would it be so strange that "Fate" would have someone who could do something similar. He wanted the princess after all and Asuna's no the type that seems to hold back on things like bragging. Or is this just me?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what I am saying here?
> Pardon any errors in my spelling. My english is only so so.



The one girl in Negi's class who could disguise, were refering to Natsumi.  Unfortunately she's not in the magic world, nor does she have a pactio.  Yet.  

As for Asuna being replaced, it's possible.  But honestly I doubt it. Because when Fate retreated, he remarked about the Princesses of the New (Asuna) and Old Worlds (Konoka).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natsumi _is_ in the Magic World.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 6, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Rakan is awesome. "Use your hand not your mouth"
> 
> (that actually sounds really perverted now that I think about it lol)



You seriously almost made me spit out green tea frap when I read that 

And poor Setsuna.  Appearantly, Tsukuyomi thinks that Setsuna's weak cause she's a human... does that mean whatever she is is "rough"?  Looked like she was about to teach her a new lesson XD Bwahahaha. And Setsuna had little wings


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the first letter of Fate's name again? I have seen so many styles of cursive typed writing, and can't really tell if it is a G or something.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 6, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> 2. What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars. Why brag about some pillars and not two enemies when you are bragging about something?



It's odd that it all happened off-panel, yeah. But it's easier to brag about something everybody knew about.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 7, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Natsumi _is_ in the Magic World.



She is, isn't she.  

Still, she doesn't have a pactio just yet.



bloody_ninja said:


> What is the first letter of Fate's name again? I have seen so many styles of cursive typed writing, and can't really tell if it is a G or something.



It's a T.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 7, 2008)

> Was Nodokas artifact permanently damaged or perhaps for some time. Or can she just inactivate it and then reactivate it and it will be as good as new? Seeing as it was petrified.


it might be petrified for good or until somebody finds a way to undo the permanent petrification spell (which was the one he used on the artifact but not on kotaro)



> I'm sure Nodoka's artifact is okay. After all it is made of pure magic.


that might not mean anything. BTW weren't artifacts powered by negi's magic pool? when was that retconned?



> What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars.


maybe she just wanted to reassure negi that no innocent ppl were hurt. that is what worried negi the most after all. asuna doesn't need to bother negi about whatever problems happened to her after that but maybe she does know about her being a princess and all that. she still doesn't have her memories back though so who knows how she took the news.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 7, 2008)

Konoka > Asuna


----------



## isanon (Oct 7, 2008)

yue > evryone else


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 7, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> that might not mean anything. BTW weren't artifacts powered by negi's magic pool? when was that retconned?



Nothing was retconned.   And yes it's still powered by the pact with Negi.

But I seriously doubt her book is permanently in that state, it serves no purpose storywise beyond what was preserved.   Though if it is, she should get a good workout from carrying it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay... Negi vs Fate got cut short again, but I don't think Negi's going to get all emo for getting owned at one point and not even scratching Fate. 

OMG. Setsuna got violated. Oh, I can't wait to see her strip the megane swordie-tan the next time they meet.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 7, 2008)

> But I seriously doubt her book is permanently in that state, it serves no purpose storywise beyond what was preserved.


the thing is if it can be reversed then the spell at wales can be reversed as well and besides her artifact would be too hax at this point in the story. she could just keep reading everything about fate and his plans and completely counter them without a big fight. 



> Nothing was retconned. And yes it's still powered by the pact with Negi.


then how come asuna and the others can use their artifacts from 1000 miles away and use them all they want without negi getting tired one bit by it? he did train so he doesn't get tired and he has a big mana pool but when he is giving all he's got in the fight he shouldn't have much power to spare for the artifacts.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 7, 2008)

isanon said:


> yue > evryone else



Yea with her Rag-a-Doll hair 




dspr8_rugged said:


> OMG. Setsuna got violated. Oh, I can't wait to see her strip the megane swordie-tan the next time they meet.



You mean the Preteen Child, should we be worried


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 7, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> the thing is if it can be reversed then the spell at wales can be reversed as well and besides her artifact would be too hax at this point in the story. she could just keep reading everything about fate and his plans and completely counter them without a big fight.



Remember in the Kyoto Arc?   Konoka's father, Nodoka, Haruna, and Asakura were petrified by Fate, and they were restored.  So I don't see why not Nodoka's artifact shouldn't be restored real soon.

As for those who were petrified at Negi's village, there are two possiblities:  

1)  It was Fate and it after a certain ammount of time it becomes difficult to restore.  

2) The one who petrified the villagers wasn't Fate, but someone else.   Which my money is on it being Fate's Master.



blazingshadow said:


> then how come asuna and the others can use their artifacts from 1000 miles away and use them all they want without negi getting tired one bit by it? he did train so he doesn't get tired and he has a big mana pool but when he is giving all he's got in the fight he shouldn't have much power to spare for the artifacts.



Why is Al able to use his Pactio in the Tournament when Nagi is supposed to be in the Magic World?  (Or Rakan if Nagi ends up being in the Real World?)  

To put it bluntly, distance isn't an issue with Artifact use.   The _only_ thing distance is an issue with Pactios is the telepathic communication between the Magister and the Ministra.

As for the Pactios power, I don't think it has ever been really revealed to that extent.  If I recall, it brings out the magical potential of the partner and is supplemented with Negi's energy.   Even if it drew out all it's power from Negi, I think he has so much magical power that it doesn't phase him in the least.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 7, 2008)

Hair discussion? Please no.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 7, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Remember in the Kyoto Arc?   Konoka's father, Nodoka, Haruna, and Asakura were petrified by Fate, and they were restored.  So I don't see why not Nodoka's artifact shouldn't be restored real soon.
> 
> As for those who were petrified at Negi's village, there are two possiblities:
> 
> ...



It was already stated I believe that it was that demon Graf (the one Negi and Kotaru fought against after the Kyoto arc) that petrified all the villagers. Unless he was lying of course but I don't see why he would need to.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 8, 2008)

Wasn't it stated somewhere that Hermann is the one who petrified the village?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, Wilhem admitted he was there and did it, but what is to say that Wilhelm is Fate's master.  After all, Fate has similar abilities than his slimes, right?  

And also remember that Wilhelm admitted he was summoned there by someone as well.   So both Fate and Wilhelm are working for the mastermind.   (I'm starting to refer to this person as Nagi or Negi's Nemesis),


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 9, 2008)

Or Zazie? She's been the most suspicious Negima character btw.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 9, 2008)

How many times have I said that I'm highly suspicious of Zazie? She could be the final villain for all we know.

Either Akamatsu likes her the least, or he cooking up something for her. Either way, I don't like Zazie at all.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Asuna did it...

It's all starting to make sense now, eh? Eh!?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Or Zazie? She's been the most suspicious Negima character btw.



Indeed, it's always the quite ones.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 9, 2008)

People who don't like Zazie are racist against Gypsy-Folk


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not racist shes one of my fave characters


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 9, 2008)

i don't care who is the mastermind behind it i just want to see chao again


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2008)

I love Chao too  one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 9, 2008)

SO everyone has there favs that means ive got some pming to do who wants pics


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 9, 2008)

Chao, Konoka, Kaede and Sayooooooooooooooo <3

I wonder if Zazie will ever get any notice. Like seriously, she has less than the cheerleader troop.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 9, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't care who is the mastermind behind it i just want to see chao again






well chao said that they would meet again. hopefully she'll show up somtime when negis party is in trouble. chao is a genius  , shell figure out a way to time travel without the tree.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 9, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Chao, Konoka, Kaede and Sayooooooooooooooo <3



SETSUNA KONOKA & NEGI


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 15, 2008)

Translation for Ch. 229 is out, credit goes to Carlos Net on Mangahelpers

Part 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




1
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Period 229: The Truth About Fate!
[TN: It actually says "228" in the chapter... but DON'T YOU BELIEVE IT ~_~]
Yue: Y - // You there! Wait a moment!
[Insert text: Their reunion - so sudden...]
Collet: Jumping through the sky... manoeuvring in midair...?! // (This guy's a genius... higher than A-rank!)
Negi: Yue-san?! // Is that you, Yue-san?!
Yue: ?!

2
Yue: Ahh... // Who exactly are...?
Negi: ! // (So it really isn't her...? // Just a lookalike... but her voice, too...)
Yue: ? // ?! / ?! // (Why am I blushing like this?)
Negi: ?
Collet: Yue! I know who he is - he's a wanted man! An absolutely heinous criminal!
Negi: !
Collet: You mustn't be taken in by his harmless appearance! // You, boy! I suggest you come along quietly! // We'll be receiving backup any moment now, so there's no point resisting!

3
Emily: You there - wanted boy! // Throw down your weapons and surrender yourself!
Yue: ...! // You have to run - quickly!
Negi: Eh - ?
Yue: Attack me and knock me unconscious!
Negi: But...
Yue: There's an automatic system that will prevent me from falling, so don't worry! Just do it, quickly! // (Wh... What on Earth am I doing?)
Negi: ... // I'm very sorry!
Emily: Yue-san!

4
Collet: Yue - ! // Ngh...
Negi: (Barrier shells designed to capture the enemy... // I don't want to get hit by one of those.)
Emily: Beatrix - help Yue-san!
Beatrix: Right!
Emily: Now, barrier shells at the ready! We're going after him in Crane-Wing Formation!
Negi: (...But I'm not going to be captured that easily. // If I can just conceal myself among the crowds...!)

5
Emily: Nghh... // Impossible!! We were outwitted by a single child?!!
Beatrix: We should not judge him on his appearance. That child outran a team of five pursuers; he must possess an incredible level of skill.
Catgirls: Are they gonna be mad with us...? // Nah, our conversation logs should be enough to satisfy our superiors...
Emily: Yue-san... don't worry, I will be sure to avenge you~~~~!!
Yue: Nnh...
Collet: I told you already, she's not dead...
Asakura: Whaaat?! / You fought with that white-haired boy and his allies?!

6
Asakura: I'm impressed you all made it back alive... / [aside]it must've been tough going, right?[/aside]
Kaede: (Setsuna...)
KuFei: Paru, are you all right~aru?!
Haruna: Ah, well, y'know~~! My Artifact does transfer one percent of the damage received back to me... // But my "Shield Maiden" took care of most of the damage, and Konoka healed me up afterwards anyway.
Kotarou: Yeah, she healed me up in no time, too! // Hey, come to think of it, were you two okay?
Nodoka: Oh - that wasn't blood, it was just fruit juice...
Chisame: I used my Artifact to set up some decent defence.
Setsuna: (If she'd been fighting seriously, I'd be...)
Flashback!Tsukuyomi: As long as you're still human, you can't defeat me!
Setsuna: Ngh...

7
Negi: (That girl... her voice and her face were exactly like Yue-san's... Could she really just be a lookalike...? // Well, of course. She couldn't possibly be Yue-san. // How could Yue-san be one of the national Knights of Ariadne...? // But then... back there... She helped me get away. If they had both attacked me right then, I could well have been in real trouble. // ......) // There's no reaction from her card at all... Hmmmm... / I'll have a word with Chachamaru and the others about it later.
Chamo: Aniki!
Negi: Chamo-kun...
Chamo: Everyone's A-okay! / We're gonna pull in by one of these rocks.
Negi: So... this is how things stand! // As of 1 PM today, we of Ala Alba...

8
Negi: ...are officially sworn enemies of the remnants of the mysterious organisation "Kosmo Entelecheia"... / ...who are plotting to destroy the world!!
[SFX: clap clap clap // *whistle, whistle* // clap clap clap]
Negi: This is no time to be applauding!
Haruna: Ahh, c'mon!
Negi: I really must apologise to all of you. / I did this without consulting any of you... // I've placed you all into an incredibly dangerous situation... I - I'm so - sorr - // SORRYYY! // ?! / ?!
Haruna: Honestly, Negi-kun! / That's nothing new, really, is it? // Ever since the incident at the Gateport two months ago... / ...we've all been preparing ourselves to fight with those guys someday. // Besides, it sounds like it was more that airhead over there's fault than yours anyway...
Asuna: Ahh, well, y'know... I didn't, uh, have much choice really... I just kind of, uh...

9
Negi: But after I promised you I'd get you all home safely, as well...
Asakura: Ohh, bah. You can forget all that, don't worry about it!
[SayoSign: Terrorism is BAD!♡]
Asakura: It's not like you could give in and do what the terrorists wanted.
[Label: Girl who almost did what the terrorists wanted]
Setsuna: [aside]ah, but you know, it might be okay if it's just to buy time or something... right...?[/aside] // And then, there's this. // We recovered an item that Fate dropped and left behind.
Negi: That's...
Setsuna: Ennomos Aetosfragis. A magical tool with the power to enforce absolute compliance to a contract once made. Even in this world, items with power like this are forbidden. / [aside]it requires levels of magical power beyond anything a normal human could muster, though...[/aside] // The contract he proposed - "From this moment forth, I will not lift a finger against you, nor involve myself in your business"... // With this, he could have engraved that contract into your soul itself, a bond that would hold you for life. // There must be something about you, as the son of the Thousand Master. / It seems that their objective here was to place you in an utterly powerless, defenseless state. // If you had agreed to Fate's conditions back then, it would all have been over. Including your search for your father. // You would most likely have been rendered powerless to even protect us from them.
Negi: ...!

10
Haruna: Well, whaddaya know! You really did do the right thing!
KuFei: Looks like we've all got to thank Asuna~aru!
Konoka: Asuna, you're the best~!
Asuna: Eh - Ehh~~? R - Really... ahh... I don't think I'm that...
Asakura: Asuna-san, you ge~nius!!
Kotarou: Yo, Asuna-neechan!
Asuna: Ehhh~?!
Chamo: Okay, okay, guys, listen up! / [aside]pay attention now![/aside] // Whether we're fighting or going home, the thing we need right now is information! // So I say we should all pitch in with what we know. / After all, ever since that first time in Kyoto... // That nasty little Fate brat's been doing nothing but kicking our asses. / And we didn't even know who he is or what he wants. // But this time around, there's been some improvement in that area. // Girlie.
Nodoka: R - Right! // This time... I managed to use the power of this Comptina Daemonia... // ...to discover Fate Averruncus' true name.

11
People: I - Is that true, Nodoka-san?! / Hell, great work, Miyazaki! // His "true name"? // Yes, his real name.
Nodoka: O - Okay! So, his real name is... // Tertium.
Negi: Tertium... / That means "the third" in Latin...
Konoka: "The third"?!
Haruna: ...Is that even a proper name?
Negi: Well, you know, you do have names like "Hajime" and "Saburou" in Japan too, so...
KuFei: If it means "three", does that mean there's a "one" and "two"?!
Kotarou: What about "four" and "five"?!
KuFei: I - If there were four, or FIVE guys like him...! // That would be terrible~aru.
Kotarou: [aside]yeah, that wouldn't be too good...[/aside]
Negi: Rakan-san, would you happen to know anything...?
Racan: Heh... // Don't you have something more interesting to tell everyone, girlie?
Nodoka: Ah - yes - well... the truth is...

12
Nodoka: My Artifact, the Diarium Ejus, / managed to record a little of Fate-san's thoughts regarding his objectives.
People: Eehhhh~?! // Wh - Is that true, Nodoka?! // You're... incredible!! // Are you sure you're not overworking yourself, Miyazaki?! / Do you just not do dying, Honya?!
Nodoka: It was turned to stone, so it didn't get everything... / But I'd like you all to take a look... // Here.
People: Oooohhhh...
[Left page:]
Dear me // You are such a fool. Could you please call me Fate? I can't stand my real name.
30th September, Tertium
I don't really want to get people from the real world involved here. But your artifact is simply too dangerous to ignore. Sorry, but I think I'm going to have to get rid of you now.
[/Left page]
[Right page:]
Fate's Plan 101 // Watch out for spoilers.
30th September, Tertium
- Destroy all 11 Gateports in the world
- Investigate the Ostia area
- Render the Negi boy powerless (failed)
- Induce a diversion involving the various countries' forces => have the former Gateport rendered a blank zone
- Secure the former Gateport
- Infiltrate the depths of the former Royal Palace - Twilight Imperial Princess?
[/Right page]
Chisame: ...Y'know, the sheer niceness of it all kind of ruins the tension...
Nodoka: Th - That's just how I do things...





I can't wait to see ch. 230


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 15, 2008)

Part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




13
People: This is really something... Hell, it even tells us what their next moves are gonna be... / Though looking at the illustrations, you kind of get the feeling he told us on purpose... // Hmmm~? He seems surprisingly friendly... / Nice of him to leave us that one last Gate... / [aside]What's this "Twilight Imperial Princess"?[/aside]
Haruna: So doesn't this continue on the next page? Can't we look?
Nodoka: Well, it's turned to stone, so...
Haruna: Well, hey! If you just reload it, won't it go back to normal?!
Chamo: Hey, good idea! That should get rid of the stone issue!
Nodoka: Oh no, I can't do that... If I just reload it like that, it'll all disappear...
Chamo: Huhhh? Seriously?
Haruna: Ohhh, like if you force-quit a program without saving and you lose all your work?
Chamo: Mmnnhh... What should we do? / There could be some really big info hiding right there~~!
Kotarou: Hmm... wait up. / Let me take a look at that. // It's not much, but look... isn't there a gap between this page and the next?
Haruna: It's true! I guess the page was fluttering up a little when it turned to stone...
Kotarou: Lucky us! This might actually work out! // We just gotta get a knife in the gap...
Chisame: Hey, Kotarou, be careful with that...
Asuna: Hm? // If there's a gap, why don't we just flip it right over? I mean, c'mon~!
Kotarou/Chisame: Ahh!
Asuna: Ahh...
Kotarou: The hell're you doing, Asuna-neechan?!
People: Asuna-sa~~n?! // Asuna, you idiot! / It's smashed to pieces! / Don't go making an idiot of yourself just when everyone was praising you!
Asuna: Aaahhh~! But - !
People: *pant* // *pant* // *pant*

14
Kotarou: Okay, it's all stuck back together~!
Asuna: [aside]I'm really sorry![/aside]
Haruna: Okay, Negi-kun, now turn it over slo~~~wly...
Negi: Right.
[Text: You're reading this, aren't you, Negi-kun.]
[Text: To be honest, I couldn't care less whether this plan succeeds or not. Right now, you're the only one who can...]
[Text: ...really perk my interest. I suppose that's to be expected of his son. Why, he was the only... ...these centuries... ...finally reached... ...and defeated...]
[TN: Obviously, there are numerous bits of this that are cut off, and I'm just kind of trying to get a sense of what's there ~_~ Dammit, Akamatsu, show us the whole text.]
[Text: ...ten years ago...]

15
[Text: defeated one another]
[TN: Note that this isn't the same instance of "defeated" that appeared in the fragment on the previous page.]
Rakan: ... // Huh...

16
Haruna: Hmmm... It's not too easy to read stone. / So, what's it say, Negi-kun?
[SFX: smash]
Negi: Ah - no - there was nothing important on there, really - !
Chisame: Whaaa?!
Kotarou: Dammit, Negi, what're you smashing it like that for?! / [aside]after I worked so hard...![/aside]
Haruna: Like hell it's "nothing important"!
Negi: No - look -
Chisame: Give it here, brat!
Rakan: O~~~kay, you guys... // I guess there's nothing else for it at this point. // I'm gonna let you all in on a few things as well.
Negi: Huh...?
Rakan: Okay, everybody just take a seat, anywhere you like!

17
Rakan: Now, I don't like doing this... / ...but if you guys are seriously all gonna go up against 'em, I guess I should at least tell you who they really are.
People: *gulp*...
[TN: *looks at Sayo* Awwwww. Too cute.]
Rakan: But I'm Jack Rakan, who lives for the present. I'm not big on talking about the past. // So, anticipating this eventuality... // I prepared this independent movie for you all! // The production costs are coming out of Negi's wages!!
Negi: Whaaat?!
Rakan: A~nd... here we go!
People: Who~~a, what's with this?! / This is some serious stuff~aru. // ...The hell happened to not wanting to tell us?

18
[Screen:]
ALA RUBRA SAGA
EP1: Rakan Sets Out
[/Screen]
People: Hey... Rakan-san's too big. / So big! // Since when are you the main character?! // Make Negi-kun's father bigger already~! // So. Lame.
Rakan: SHADDUP AND WATCH!
Chamo: Aniki, are you okay...?
Negi: Chamo-kun... // ...... // It looks like Fate... and my father's whereabouts... / It was all connected from the start.
[Insert text: As the truth unfolds, will it shape Negi's destiny...?!]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 15, 2008)

Omg, that is puzzling. Fate and the thousand master O_O
Rakan is a sandbagger btw - that low life.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 15, 2008)

Whats a Sandbagger?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So with that we know more of the connection between Fate and Negi's pop.




Damn Negi for withholding info.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Negi the skeptic doesn't accept a Yue when he sees one.

Sounds like a fun chapter to read. Let's see how long can Rakan make his movie.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 16, 2008)

Is there a raw out yet? o.o

And my fav character is CHISAME!!!!!! (Followed up by Asuna, Yue, ChaCha, and Eva in no particular order)


PS And Nine Tail Naruto's avatar made me laugh X'D (Use the power of PIZZA HUT!!!)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 16, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Is there a raw out yet? o.o
> 
> And my fav character is CHISAME!!!!!! (Followed up by Asuna, Yue, ChaCha, and Eva in no particular order)
> 
> ...



Here's the raw of Ch. 229
Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, 330 spoilers already.
> 
> That woman in the end, the way Nagi is in awe........could that be Negi's mother?



You shouldn't post such stuff....it'll so result in me squeeling 


Magnafox here i's come Via google


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You shouldn't post such stuff....it'll so result in me squeeling



i second this.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 19, 2008)

dont spoil my brain hurts now


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 19, 2008)

> That woman in the end, the way Nagi is in awe........could that be Negi's mother?


could also be asuna's mom a.k.a. the queen


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 19, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> could also be asuna's mom a.k.a. the queen



Asuna meeting her mom wouldn't be as Dramatic becau8se she doesn't renember her

But Negi who has the whole obsession for his Parent(s) would be better


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> That woman in the end, the way Nagi is in awe........could that be Negi's mother?


Even though I doubt that's Evangeline she definitely look like Evangeline.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2008)

To me, the mystery woman resembles Chachamaru.



here

Who knows, if this woman is indeed Negi's mother, perhaps Eva purposely designed Chachamaru to look like her as a way to get Nagi off guard upon their next meeting.


----------



## tulongdao (Oct 19, 2008)

i have another issue since yue is so close to negi why didnt Chachamaru pinpoint her location from yue's badge and why didnt her card work when negi try to contact her, even though she can summon her artifacts


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 20, 2008)

And Negi doesn't even consider amnesia when meeting Yue despite being a prodigy and hanging around with one such amnesiac.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 20, 2008)

Chapter 299 I luved that Shower scene with Setsunna, Her worrying about strength so much means in manga's that i've read so far Law  she will become Stronger to defeat the enemy 

Next time they Meet it will be Setsuna Winning i think


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 20, 2008)

Rakan makes a good main character.  I approve of his video and editing.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 20, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> To me, the mystery woman resembles Chachamaru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be cunning enougth of Eva


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, it would.  

Anyhow, I saw some interesting news about the Ala Alba DVDs:  HERE

Looks like Ala Alba was a _huge_ success!  


If this tend continues for the rest of the DVDs, I wonder what Ken would do next?   I personally hope he will have the Action Arcs animated.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> If this tend continues for the rest of the DVDs, I wonder what Ken would do next?   I personally hope he will have the Action Arcs animated.


He really needs to stay away from SHAFT or else if we got a 3rd anime SHAFT will probably screw it up again. XEBEC is bad either.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 21, 2008)

do you guys still think that asuna was replaced/brainwashed by fate's minions? last chapter wasn't good for those of us who think she is the real one.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yes, it would.
> 
> Anyhow, I saw some interesting news about the Ala Alba DVDs:  HERE
> 
> ...



Oh Hate to be the slow one But does that mean that they are remaking the anime another time


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Oh Hate to be the slow one But does that mean that they are remaking the anime another time



I think it was that if they sold enough then they will start a 3rd anime series, For the love of all that is good, I hope they stick to canon this time. I had to skip the other 2 series cause it just angered me how crappy they were.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Oct 21, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I think it was that if they sold enough then they will start a 3rd anime series, For the love of all that is good, I hope they stick to canon this time. I had to skip the other 2 series cause it just angered me how crappy they were.



My toughts exactly.
Sometimes there just isn't enough vomit in the world.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> do you guys still think that asuna was replaced/brainwashed by fate's minions? last chapter wasn't good for those of us who think she is the real one.



No, I don't believe that.  Because with the item enforcing the contract, if Asuna was a double, then Fate would be purposely sabotaging his own plan.  (Which would only make sense if he was bring watched by his master.  But that surely would've been mentioned in Nodoka's book).



Dark Evangel said:


> He really needs to stay away from SHAFT or else if we got a 3rd anime SHAFT will probably screw it up again. XEBEC is bad either.



Who knows.   It seems with SHAFT being involved in the Negima!? re-invention and the Ala Alba series, it's very likely they will be involved in another series.   However, it usually comes down to the agreements.

If there is indeed a third series, like many here, I don't want to see another reinvention.  I like the fanservice enough from the canon storyline, I don't need them to go _overdose_ like XEBEC did with To Love-Ru or GONZO did with the Second Season of Rosario+Vampire.

The action in the storyline is really good and has the potential to become as  popular as many of the action anime, but that's not going to happen if they don't show it.  



Amanomurakumo said:


> I think it was that if they sold enough then they will start a 3rd anime series, For the love of all that is good, I hope they stick to canon this time. I had to skip the other 2 series cause it just angered me how crappy they were.



Yeah, I think it was.

Anyhow, the Negima! Anime was good and it was following canon for the most part (except the plot around Asuna).

The Negima!? Anime was nicely drawn, but the parallel storyline was painful at times.

Hopefully, "the third time's the charm" and the animators strictly follows canon.  Like the really popular manga Anime (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, etc).


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait this Ala abara isn't the same as Negima??? I'm confused


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought Ala Abara was the Thousand Master's group and Negi adopted that name.


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 21, 2008)

Nagi's group was the red wings, Negis group is the White Wings.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Wait this Ala abara isn't the same as Negima??? I'm confused



Ala Abara = Red Wing = Nagi's group
Ala Alba = White Wing = Negi's group (Ironic also since they have Setsuna... who has unusual white wings for her demon race)


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Ala Abara = Red Wing = Nagi's group
> Ala Alba = White Wing = Negi's group (Ironic also since they have Setsuna... who has unusual white wings for her demon race)



Then what is Tyrannos posting about DVD's about


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2008)

Not so much of ironic, but more of a coincidence.  Or was it? 



-Maya- said:


> Wait this Ala abara isn't the same as Negima??? I'm confused



Ala Alba isn't really part of the previous Animes, because it (and the Natsu OVA) are canon storylines.

While Negima!  Was based off the Manga and uses a good portion of the Canon storyline.  But they altered the Kyoto battle (which never shows Kotoro) and they altered Asuna's storyline from a Princess to a girl who made a deal with demons (in which the demons in canon were contected to Wilhelm) to keep the series short at 26 Episodes.

And Negima!?  Was more of a parallel story than canon. 


That's why we are hoping that if there is a Third Series, it will be 100% canon this time.  (Should be, they got enough material for a long-term series).


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Not so much of ironic, but more of a coincidence.  Or was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah so what you posted was a arc of the Manga that got straight to DVD animation ?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty much. They faithfully (for the most part) animated the formation of Ala Alba up till the point they get on the plane to England.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2008)

You beat me to the punch, but yep.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You beat me to the punch, but yep.



You can take credit.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

And you where Hoping that they just animate all the arc and stick to canon this time?

is negima that Bad i never watched it?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought Ala Rubra is Crimson Wing?





> is negima that Bad i never watched it?


The first anime is basically volumes 1-3 + a really fucked up 2 episode Kyoto arc where they cut almost everything. 2nd anime is just garbage because it's basically a filler quality anime with no plot, it has shitload of lame jokes, and they completely messed up the character's personality. (See Takahata and Eva).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

Anime also took liberties with almost everyone's hair color. The live action version is an even bigger pile of ass and fail.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Anime also took liberties with almost everyone's hair color. The live action version is an even bigger pile of ass and fail.



I was just about to ask about that


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's the raw:here


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's the translation for chapter. 230:
*Chapter 44 by Monz*


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Oct 26, 2008)

Do we know who negi's mom is?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Oct 26, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Do we know who negi's mom is?



Nope, it might even be the woman at the end of ch. 230. I doubt it though, because then Asuna and Negi would be related and end any sort of romantic opportunities there.


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 26, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Nope, it might even be the woman at the end of ch. 230. I doubt it though, because then Asuna and Negi would be related and end any sort of romantic opportunities there.


Heh, who knows?  I could see Asuna as Negi's aunt.


----------



## tulongdao (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my f%^king god 
it's asuna's mom, right?
this is awesome 
as her being negi's mom, i really dont believe that, it is just a gut feeling


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

Who is that woman that appears on Page 03 with Dark hair and that white haired boy with rosy cheeks


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Who is that woman that appears on Page 03 with Dark hair and that white haired boy with rosy cheeks


I checked out page 3 and that was a guy. He is Albeiro Imma/Colonel Sanders.

EDIT: 231 Spoilers is out...


----------



## isanon (Oct 26, 2008)

.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



i just read the scanslation and it looks like there will be some lurve between angi and the princess, 

if that princess is negis mother wouldnt that mean that asuna would be negis aunt ??


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I checked out page 3 and that was a guy. He is Albeiro Imma/Colonel Sanders.





  @ Me your right it's Al

Woah i can see what Tyrannos was saying that Princess does remind me of Chachamaru or an older Eva






isanon said:


> .....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes i hope so the possibility of AsunaxNegi would go down masterpiece


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 26, 2008)

If Asuna and Negi do end up being related then that would explain in some way why Asuna feels she "loves" Negi but not in a romantic way.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 26, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I checked out page 3 and that was a guy. He is Albeiro Imma/Colonel Sanders.
> 
> EDIT: 231 Spoilers is out...




*Spoiler*: __ 



is it me or does fate look older in those spoilers? also , if the hooded is negis mom then asuna is his aunt. my pairing is doomed if thats true.....or is it



edit- fate is deffenetly older there

double edit- this confirms that Asuna is really at least 30 years old


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Oboro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about this...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting. Negi's mom  (I hope)

BTW, who is that small kid in Nagi's group. Looks like fate?


----------



## tulongdao (Oct 26, 2008)

he does look like fate doesnt he?
but as we can clearly see from the spoilers that fate also arrived but looked older
maybe he has been cursed or something that made him look younger


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

Oboro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol at your pairings, yeah fate does look older than what he is now 



bloody_ninja said:


> Interesting. Negi's mom  (I hope)
> 
> BTW, who is that small kid in Nagi's group. Looks like fate?



Hopefully 



But this Last Chapter makes me feel good i was upset at negi's lack of strength and ability compared to his farther butit seems he was a few years older than Negi


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that to me is not fate but primus a.k.a. the first construct that looks like fate






> But this Last Chapter makes me feel good i was upset at negi's lack of strength and ability compared to his farther butit seems he was a few years older than Negi


obviously, also notice that he is also the baka chikara kind of powerful and he has to read the spell to make it work.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah That i liked Nagi having to read a spell out still n egi has never done a incantation less spell that is equal to Nagi's spell it's a start


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it could be that Asuna is Negi's Aunt.   But you never know, it could be that Arika is Asuna's mother too.  Which makes Negi a half-brother.   And that would make sense with how Negi thought about Asuna being his sister.

But in all likelihood, if Arika is related to Asuna, she most likely be her cousin.   In which wouldn't make it awkward for Asuna and Negi ending up together in the end.



Dark Evangel said:


> 231 Spoilers is out...



This picture really makes me more convinced that Chachamaru was meant to look like Princess Arika.  





Oboro said:


> double edit- this confirms that Asuna is really at least 30 years old



I have to agree.   It seems the Magic World does cause people to age slower.  Because this comment makes me believe Nagi is much older than he really is:

Link removed

That bomb he mentions surely is the Nuclear Bomb.  Which means that Nagi was born in the 1930s, not in the 1960s.


BTW, I love seeing Nagi flick off Rakan.  

Link removed


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 26, 2008)

Just cause Nagi mentions the Nuclear Bomb doesn't mean he was born in the 1930s. Compared to that earlier one, the ones we have now are much more powerful so he isn't entirely incorrect. 

Everyone else seems to age just fine like Eishun and Takahata. Seems like Imma and Asuna are the weird ones that are older than they seem (excluding Evangel for obvious reasons).


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

nagi seems to be talking about the Cold War more than WWII. it would be natural for him to say it like that since back in the 30s the atomic bomb was still an unknown device to most ppl


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well it could be that Asuna is Negi's Aunt.   But you never know, it could be that Arika is Asuna's mother too.  Which makes Negi a half-brother.   And that would make sense with how Negi thought about Asuna being his sister. But in all likelihood, if Arika is related to Asuna, she most likely be her cousin.   In which wouldn't make it awkward for Asuna and Negi ending up together in the end.




Isn't asuna soposed to be a princess? if they were cousins then she wouldn't be a princess but rather a member of the royal family. unless in the negima universe all members of the royal family are considered prince's or princesses. All though I also hope that they are only cousins and asuna isn't negis aunt.





Tyrannos said:


> This picture really makes me more convinced that Chachamaru was meant to look like Princess Arika.




its true that she looks like chachamaru, but why would eva want to design her to look like the princess?




Tyrannos said:


> I have to agree.   It seems the Magic World does cause people to age slower.  Because this comment makes me believe Nagi is much older than he really is:
> 
> Orochimaru stated that he wasn't immortal, despite his regeneration
> 
> That bomb he mentions surely is the Nuclear Bomb.  Which means that Nagi was born in the 1930s, not in the 1960s.



makes a lot of sense. I agree with you 100%





Amanomurakumo said:


> Just cause Nagi mentions the Nuclear Bomb doesn't mean he was born in the 1930s.



He isn't just mentioning it , the way he worded it makes it seem that it was just invented.



Amanomurakumo said:


> Everyone else seems to age just fine like Eishun and Takahata. Seems like Imma and Asuna are the weird ones that are older than they seem (excluding Evangel for obvious reasons).



It could be that Eishun just recently moved to the real world right before konoka was born, hence why he looks to be in his thirtys. The same goes for takahata since he moved to the real world to bring asuna to school. Al also dosent look his age , and even states that he is older then he looks.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

> Isn't asuna soposed to be a princess? if they were cousins then she wouldn't be a princess but rather a member of the royal family.


in real life a princess doesn't have to be part of the king's inmediate family, cousins, brothers and everyone that is in line for the throne is a prince or princess.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it might be true that the magic world ages you slowly but they mention Nagi's age specifically many times and his looks fit his age within the timeline in the past and present. Both Asuna and Imma apperance don't match their ages when you compare the past and present. 

Guess I'm not seeing how the bomb Nagi mentions has any connection to the bombs from the past since those bombs don't have the power to wipe out the world.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

he was talking about the nuclear winter scare that ppl who lived in the cold war have to get through.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> in real life a princess doesn't have to be part of the king's inmediate family, cousins, brothers and everyone that is in line for the throne is a prince or princess.




Oh ok I see. My mistake.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> he was talking about the nuclear winter scare that ppl who lived in the cold war have to get through.



Then if it's the nuclear winter then that would at least show that his age is at least correct and that he was not born in the 30s when nuclear winter wasn't as well known.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

of course there are princedoms which are places ruled by princes instead of kings and as such it just becomes a king-like title. it all depends on how the author covers it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> nagi seems to be talking about the Cold War more than WWII. it would be natural for him to say it like that since back in the 30s the atomic bomb was still an unknown device to most ppl



And yes, I know.  Because of the MAD (Mutual Assured Destruction) Policies of the United States during the Cold War.   But notice how he says its "new"?

But the Nuclear bomb stopped being "new" back in the 50s.   Which make me speculate that Nagi is older than he really is, and the magic world does slow the aging process (which explains why Asuna never aged until she started attending Mahora).


BTW, you misunderstood me with the 30's comment.  I wanted to make him old enough to understand the significance of the bomb.   After all, a 5 year old isn't going to understand, unlike a teenager.   



Oboro said:


> Isn't asuna soposed to be a princess? if they were cousins then she wouldn't be a princess but rather a member of the royal family. unless in the negima universe all members of the royal family are considered prince's or princesses. All though I also hope that they are only cousins and asuna isn't negis aunt.



With monarchies, you don't necessarily have to be in the direct lineage to have the title princess.

For example:  Let's say the King was Asuna's father (as expected), the King's brother would be a prince.  His daughters (Asuna's cousins) would be princesses.



Oboro said:


> its true that she looks like chachamaru, but why would eva want to design her to look like the princess?



Well, like I mentioned in a previous thread, Eva could've purposely designed Chachamaru to look like Arika, to lower his guard, long enough to get an advantage on Nagi as part of her revenge.

Or perhaps she enjoyed the idea of having the wife of Nagi being her servant?  (Sounds like Eva.  )


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> And yes, I know.  Because of the MAD (Mutual Assured Destruction) Policies of the United States during the Cold War.   But notice how he says its "new"?
> 
> But the Nuclear bomb stopped being "new" back in the 50s.   Which make me speculate that Nagi is older than he really is, and the magic world does slow the aging process (which explains why Asuna never aged until she started attending Mahora).




Thats exactly what I was thinking and trying to say.






Tyrannos said:


> With monarchies, you don't necessarily have to be in the direct lineage to have the title princess.
> 
> For example:  Let's say the King was Asuna's father (as expected), the King's brother would be a prince.  His daughters (Asuna's cousins) would be princesses.



yea I get it now , like I said before ,It was my mistake





Tyrannos said:


> Well, like I mentioned in a previous thread, Eva could've purposely designed Chachamaru to look like Arika, to lower his guard, long enough to get an advantage on Nagi as part of her revenge.
> 
> Or perhaps she enjoyed the idea of having the wife of Nagi being her servant?  (Sounds like Eva.  )




your right , thats deffenetly eva like and its enough of a reason for her to do it.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> This picture really makes me more convinced that Chachamaru was meant to look like Princess Arika.


Arika is still closer to adult Eva by appearance. Chachamaru doesn't have this type of eyes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2008)

I knew I should've said she looked like Eva too.  

Eva:  Link removed
Adult Eva:  Link removed
CC:  Link removed

My point is that the princess looks like them for a reason.

Is it Eva?  Doubtful, because of what we know about Eva's past and she met Nagi for the first time as he saved her from falling off a cliff.  But what about Chachamaru's origins?  Could there be a connection?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Is it Eva?  Doubtful, because of what we know about Eva's past and she met Nagi for the first time as he saved her from falling off a cliff.  But what about Chachamaru's origins?  Could there be a connection?


I'm not really saying that's Eva but Akamatsu tends to make his characters look exactly the same. *cough* Mei *cough* I still think that girl looks closer to Eva than Chachamaru by physical appearance. But I don't think there is a connection at all until we find out Arikia's hair color.

Link removed


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

maybe the one who draws her is unable to draw somebody with a new design

edit: either way we need HD pics to research all their facial and body features in every detail before we can confirm or deny it


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I'm not really saying that's Eva but Akamatsu tends to make his characters look exactly the same. *cough* Mei *cough* I still think that girl looks closer to Eva than Chachamaru by physical appearance. But I don't think there is a connection at all until we find out Arikia's hair color.
> 
> (or maybe with one)



Even better picture.  

I agree Ken does tend to use basic character models, like how Ako looks somewhat like Nodoka.   And that hair color could help out the mystery (since color pages are rare, the manga probably answer it before then).  

But something just gnaws at me that the similarities are too similar.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 26, 2008)

Lazy storyteller is lazy.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

huh **


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Afraid not.
> 
> All the manga scans I've encountered were in Black and White, except for Chapter 1, the Anniversary Pages, and RAWs that had Negima Advertisments.


I'll probably try to looks in AQS I remember some seeing some colored Negima scans there.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 27, 2008)

Omg I know this is completely random but I got bored and was rereading this arc when i got to, I think it was chapter 210, and I just remembered why it rocked XD It started with Eva being bored and started dressing up her remaining classmates. Then Chacha was gettin screwed by Asakura XDDDD LITERALLY!!!!! God I loved that chapter TuT


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 27, 2008)

Its the Best when Negi screws Cachamaru


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone should screw cachamaru every chapter


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Chacha. It doesn't matter if it's a dude or chick, she's always gettin screwed XD And who said robots had no feelings? Bwahahahaha


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2008)

Chacha likes getting screwed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Hopefully, "the third time's the charm" and the animators strictly follows canon.  Like the really popular manga Anime (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, etc).



I just thought this series is real easy to create filler for, with all the school life and classmates.

Flashback arc is delivering.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2008)

Well that's true.  _Negima!? _(the second anime series) was basically a filler series.  Same with the Live-Action _Negima _series.  But really, fillerizing a series has not always proved successful.  In fact, Animes that fillerize tends to ruin a perfectly good manga series.

For instance:  The _Rosario+Vampire _Anime, the first season basically followed the first third of the manga.   And the manga story I find to be very well written.   But with Season 2 of the Anime they focused on nothing but fanservice, which ruined a perfectly good story.

They did the same with _To Love-Ru_.   Fillerized the manga story and turned it into nothing but fanservice.


So my point being, why fillerize a perfectly good story?   I guarantee you, if they remake _Negima!_ and followed the canon story (like many of the popular anime), then Negima would be a serious contender.   Because some of the action scenes put even _Bleach_ to shame.

Right now, if they aired a third _Negima!_ Anime series that strictly followed canon, it would take roughly 4.5 years to catch up to where the manga is now (at 230 Chapters).   And by then, Ken surely would've completed the Negima! manga and the Anime could follow canon all the way to the end, without any filler episodes.

Now could you imagine an Anime series without any filler?  It would be heaven!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be perfect. It's all about it falling on the right hands I guess. The only quality anime filler I've seen is the one where they don't change the spirit of the series at all and nicely bridge the filler with canon arcs without changing events of these.

But with the head start of the manga, a totally new filler-less anime of Negima! sounds great as it is. The action stands on its own.


----------



## stormrunner (Oct 30, 2008)

Claymore was ruined by fillers. They had a really interesting story arc and followed it right on the dot up to the last few episodes (think the 4-5 last ones are the one that got changed if i remember correct) once they changed it, the entire fanbase pretty much went "WTF just happened??"

Seriously, someone at some point has to learn to listen to the fans instead of their wallet. Listening to the fans increases the wallet anyway if done right.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Hectic schedules are often a problem. 

Got to watch the Claymore anime, seriously.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 30, 2008)

*goes off to screw chachamaru instead of participating in the discussion*


----------



## stormrunner (Oct 30, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Hectic schedules are often a problem.
> 
> Got to watch the Claymore anime, seriously.


Yepp Claymore is a must. I gotta admit though, before i started watching it (Started with the first anime episode before i jumped into the manga) i was a skeptic. I never thought much about the general dark type genre within anime, but it caught me by surprise when it did.

Another show that was also cut short is Darker Than Black which is a bit bizzare but well worth watching, it has a great deal of mystery behind it that gets revealed as time goes but always spins new ones


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 30, 2008)

Claymore was a good up to ep 24 ow god the fillers thats what put me off anime


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 30, 2008)

> Its the Best when Negi screws Cachamaru





> Someone should screw cachamaru every chapter





> Chacha likes getting screwed





> *goes off to screw chachamaru instead of participating in the discussion*


How come a lot of posters in /a/ find this attractive? Is this suppose to be a fetish?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2008)

Because it's a double entendre.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 31, 2008)

Dear lord you guys XD lol. Well I'm really looking forward to the new chapter > Yay!!! Oh, and
*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*​


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2008)

what was the last chapter of this?


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 31, 2008)

230 The one with Al looking femine and the princess appearing


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2008)

damn. i must have missed the release of it


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2008)

Chacha getting screwed ey


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 2, 2008)

It always comes back to the important stuff


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's the translation of 231.
WTF 110 Raw already! (LQ made with a webcam lol)


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well that's true.  _Negima!? _(the second anime series) was basically a filler series.  Same with the Live-Action _Negima _series.  But really, fillerizing a series has not always proved successful.  In fact, Animes that fillerize tends to ruin a perfectly good manga series.
> 
> For instance:  The _Rosario+Vampire _Anime, the first season basically followed the first third of the manga.   And the manga story I find to be very well written.   But with Season 2 of the Anime they focused on nothing but fanservice, which ruined a perfectly good story.
> 
> ...


HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE!  Someone actually thought Rosario Vampire had a good story? That manga was by all means one of the most generic shounen manga I've read. To Loveru is plotless. They couldn't follow a story that didn't exist. That's probably why it faces the axe. Negima on the other hand I don't know what the hell is going on. I don't even think Akamatsu watches the anime. I imagine he just gives the studios the license and says "Have at it! MONEY MONEY MONEY!"


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 4, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Here's the translation of 231.
> WTF 110 Raw already! (LQ made with a webcam lol)



Awesame 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Princess may be Negi's mother is that what he was thinking at the end

If So why hasn't Negi got the Anti magic hax he should get or maybe he has it just hasn't awoke it yet


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, no Negima until the 12th.   Which means next chapter is going to be something good.  


*Spoiler*: _231 Spoiler_ 



Well, looks like Princess Arika is Asuna's sister or half-sister.   So if she is really Negi's mother (which is now a very strong possibility), that means Asuna is his aunt.  

Well, those intimate scenes between Negi and Asuna is going to be awkward from now on.  






Lord Yu said:


> HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE!  Someone actually thought Rosario Vampire had a good story? That manga was by all means one of the most generic shounen manga I've read. To Loveru is plotless. They couldn't follow a story that didn't exist. That's probably why it faces the axe.



Yes, I do think the plot in R+V is good.  Especially the plot around Tsukune being a ghoul.

And so what if TLR isn't full of storyline plot, alot of the stuff in that manga was way better than the crap that was in the anime.



Lord Yu said:


> Negima on the other hand I don't know what the hell is going on. I don't even think Akamatsu watches the anime. I imagine he just gives the studios the license and says "Have at it! MONEY MONEY MONEY!"



Yes, Akamatsu is involved with the Anime, moreso than other mangakas.  In fact he's real good friends with the people who made his anime.   Which we learned when the Ala Alba was announced.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, no Negima until the 12th.   Which means next chapter is going to be something good.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _231 Spoiler_
> ...



Did you read just the Trans or have you seen the Raw 


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the trans it sounds like It may be leading to her being negi's mother but what magic has the princess got? (If you know ofcourse)

Haha this i like the Anti AsunaxNegi possibilities of this sooo much


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I think NegixAsuna is officially dead, maybe. I don't know, in Japan i*c*st isn't a huge deal, at least between cousins and nephew's and such.

And no, Asuna is not Negi's mother, she is going to be his aunt. Asuna being Negi's mother would mean Nagi is guilty of statutory rape on a half-retarded and semi-conscious little girl. Sure, you can argue that she's probably like 3,000 years old or something, but it still counts as pedophilia.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Chapter 231 Is Out Now*



CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Plz i*c*st really isn't that big a deal in Japan only a month ago i found myself reading a Brother and sister manga (But they had been seperate from birth)


The interaction between the two was awesame though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously...wtf...another break?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 4, 2008)

Man, I smell i*c*st . 
To-Love-Ru failed when it didn't have any Mikan X Rito stuff, but I believe in Ken Akamatsu


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 4, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If she's 3000 years old then that's not pedophilia.  It is starting to seem like Arika is Negi's mom though.




Akamatsu sure takes alot of breaks. He _just_ took one 2 weeks ago or so. Least it's not a monthly manga.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 4, 2008)

> Akamatsu sure takes alot of breaks. He just took one 2 weeks ago or so. Least it's not a monthly manga.



at least it isn't like hunter x hunter


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't read it for fear that the mangaka will take another break of that massive length.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 5, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least his breaks really show in the quality art he gives us. With HxH I really don't see any difference in quality even with all the extra time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Did you read just the Trans or have you seen the Raw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well Chapters out now.  And yes, I read Carlos's translation.   

Rakan did point out that Asuna is Arika's sister, but the way Nagi responded about her not wanting to talk about it.  That's most likely Ken's way of saying that Arika might not be really Asuna's full-blooded sister, instead a sister in name (like how cousins in Japan are sometimes regarded as siblings), adopted, or a half-sister.

Now Negi's thinking at the end isn't really indicative of him thinking about his mother, but seeing the connection between Arika and Asuna.   But from Nagi's "fun" with the Princess, it's a strong hint that she is his mother.  

Which means that Asuna is Negi's aunt.   And the way they been interacting between one another, well.  




BTW, LOL at Nagi being slapped by her.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But from Nagi's "fun" with the Princess, it's a strong hint that she is his mother.



Nah, I don't think so. I read that section carefully, and nothing happened. Nagi showed zero reaction to her, and she also slapped him shortly after that for the hell of it. It's obviously the budding of a relationship, though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2008)

Of course there was reaction.   He was being stubborn in not wanting to go shopping and she slaps him on side of the head (off-screen), the next thing we see is an annoyed Nagi with a the imprint of a slap.  

Later on, he says something that annoys her again and she double slaps him.  


Tsunderisms like definitely means there's love in the air.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

But dooes the Chapter show Ariko magic I',m wondering does she have the anti Magic ability?


----------



## tulongdao (Nov 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Asuna being Negi's mother would mean Nagi is guilty of statutory rape on a half-retarded and semi-conscious little girl. Sure, you can argue that she's probably like 3,000 years old or something, but it still counts as pedophilia.


so what you are saying that as longs as someone looks like a child and ppl have sex with them then it is p*d*p****, that is just studip thinking.
midgets look like they are kids but do you call the people sleeping with them pedophiles?
or just a girl that have a childish face, and a guy else sleeps with them, would you call him a p*d*p****




-Maya- said:


> But dooes the Chapter show Ariko magic I',m wondering does she have the anti Magic ability?



it doesnt show the priness with magic but she, herself, said that she have magic when she wants to go with nagi to the enemy's HQ saying that her magic wil come in handy, since she is in the royal family like asuna maybe she have magic cancel also, it may be like a skill passes down through the royal blood or something like a Kekkei genkai of naruto


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> But dooes the Chapter show Ariko magic I',m wondering does she have the anti Magic ability?



No, there is no mention of Arika having the Magic Negation Ability, like Asuna.   However from the dialogue, it seems she has very strong magical abililties.

It seems that only Asuna has the ability to cancel magic, because remember her family locked her up because of it (fearing she would destroy the world), and why Fate wants it.


----------



## stormrunner (Nov 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Nah, I don't think so. I read that section carefully, and nothing happened. Nagi showed zero reaction to her, and she also slapped him shortly after that for the hell of it. It's obviously the budding of a relationship, though.


and don't forget Negi's sister, i still haven't really gotten a grasp of the precise age nagi is now in comparison to her. And from what we have seen so far i am guessing that they are applying some magics to themselves though to stop (at least on a visible level) aging. the only other explanation would be that she isn't his biological sister, but that again seems a bit thin.

On the other hand, negis sister does resemble the princess a bit doesn't she?


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 5, 2008)

Um, last time I checked that wasn't _really_ his sister. The Japanese will call pretty much anything a sister. I don't specifically remember where it said she wasn't his biological sister, but for some reason my memory has labeled her that way. Really don't feel like going through 200 chapters to find out where it was said.

His sister would have magic powers if it was really his sister. I think.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm fine with Asuna being his aunt, despite the trademark Akamatsu awkward moments. What would Ayaka think of it I wonder....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 5, 2008)

Im fine with i*c*st 
Wait.. if they had a baby how would that work? The baby would be Negi's son and Negi's cousin?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

It'd be a scandal! Gaol time!


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 5, 2008)

so what pairing has the best chance of happening now?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking Chisame.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 5, 2008)

Most likely none. This isn't Love Hina, I can see it ending without one, or at least not a strictly chosen one. He's only 10, remember. My guess is it will end with all the girls fighting over him in some comical way.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 5, 2008)

> Most likely none. This isn't Love Hina, I can see it ending without one, or at least not a strictly chosen one. He's only 10, remember. My guess is it will end with all the girls fighting over him in some comical way.


but there's one otherwise chao wouldn't be his descendant


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

It could well end without any commitments being done, more so if it doesn't timeskip. I just like the pairing humor.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not saying Negi dies a virgin, Blazing, I'm just saying it might end that way. But you are right, the fact that Chao was introduced as a character and the debate of him having a wife was present would say that who he chooses is actually part of the story, not just some afterthought. It is very possible that who he falls in love with will be discussed in the story. 

However, I don't believe it will be any of them, actually. Asuna was a strong case, but that choice is dwindling quickly. There are several other girls that genuinely like him (Nodoka, Yue), but I doubt any of them have strong enough of a case. My guess is that it is someone yet-introduced. Chao was Chinese, remember? That could easily have just been a disguise, but I think it holds some serious significance. And no way in hell is it going to be that girl who taught Negi Kung-fu. No. Way. In hell.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

She does look remarkably like Chaca like you said though, Eva has some explaining to do


----------



## stormrunner (Nov 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Um, last time I checked that wasn't _really_ his sister. The Japanese will call pretty much anything a sister. I don't specifically remember where it said she wasn't his biological sister, but for some reason my memory has labeled her that way. Really don't feel like going through 200 chapters to find out where it was said.
> 
> His sister would have magic powers if it was really his sister. I think.


True we have never seen her use powers, (then again those magical letters she sent negi we don't know how they are made) but she did from what i can recall live in a magical community. Wouldn't living in a magical community be an inconvenience for any non-magical person?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> I'm not saying Negi dies a virgin, Blazing, I'm just saying it might end that way. But you are right, the fact that Chao was introduced as a character and the debate of him having a wife was present would say that who he chooses is actually part of the story, not just some afterthought. It is very possible that who he falls in love with will be discussed in the story.
> 
> However, I don't believe it will be any of them, actually. Asuna was a strong case, but that choice is dwindling quickly. There are several other girls that genuinely like him (Nodoka, Yue), but I doubt any of them have strong enough of a case. My guess is that it is someone yet-introduced. Chao was Chinese, remember? That could easily have just been a disguise, but I think it holds some serious significance. And no way in hell is it going to be that girl who taught Negi Kung-fu. No. Way. In hell.



Just because Chao is chinese doesn't mean that Negi had to marry a chinese person or any of his students. She is from 100 years in the future, plenty of time for Negi's descendants to spread their seed elsewhere.

edit: And I think it was mentioned that Negi's sister is really his cousin but due to their circumstances, they might as well have been brother and sister.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

Although i normally stand against Such sexist things 

It should be a Harem like the word actually means Bigamy I luv Negi that much


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm.  Obviously I haven't read this entire thread, or even very many of the last few pages, so I'm not sure whether this point has been discussed to death or not (it probably has), but I'm still not completely convinced that Asuna is really Arika's sister.  I mean, as in a true blood relation.  The manga seems to sort of dance around that issue:  Rakan points out that she should be, but Nagi sort of just brushes the question off with his comment about her not wanting to speak about it without actually answering.  Considering everything that has been said about Asuna, I kind of think it more likely that she and Arika have more of a pseudo-adopted sibling relationship going on than that they're really related.  Or I could just be way off-base, I guess.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> And no way in hell is it going to be that girl who taught Negi Kung-fu. No. Way. In hell.



Not that hard to imagine, compared to a few other girls there.



stormrunner said:


> Wouldn't living in a magical community be an inconvenience for any non-magical person?



I don't see why. She seemed at ease there.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> so what pairing has the best chance of happening now?



*Most Likely:*   Negi x Asuna

Even with the recent chapters about Princess Arika being Asuna's sister, and most likely Negi's mother.  I'm not ruling out this pairing just yet, because of Ken throwing in a hint Arika isn't likely Asuna's full-blooded sister, but more likely a cousin (which cousins in Japan are regarded as siblings at times) or adopted.

There has always been a special relationship between Negi and Asuna since the very beginning, and that's a typical trait of "Shonen Law" of the first person you encounter is the one you most likely end up with in the end.

So my money is still on this pairing as being the most likely.

*Second Most Likely:*   Negi x Chisame 

Well even if Asuna does end up being a relative (which would really be awkward due to the past), Chisame has the Tsundere thing going on with Negi.   And lets not forget that Chisame is like Naru from Love Hina in looks and attitude.  

And female Tsunderes do end up having a strong possibility of ending up with someone (usually the main guy, in this case is Negi).


Another thing that solidifies my belief, is that there was something with Chao and Chisame, as if Ken was hinting that she was the one ending up with Negi.   But that's me talking.  

*Third:*  It would be Negi x Nodoka.   Though she is one of my favorites, I'm not so sure that she will end up with Negi.  But they make a cute couple.  

*Fourth:*  Negi x Yue.   She cares, but you know I just don't see that "umph" that makes a shonen pairing.   



CoonDawg said:


> Chao was Chinese, remember? That could easily have just been a disguise, but I think it holds some serious significance. And no way in hell is it going to be that girl who taught Negi Kung-fu. No. Way. In hell.



Oh you mean, Ku-Fei?   You never know.  

Even if isn't Ku-Fei, 100 years ends up being 3 or 4 generations.  Which means one of Negi's children or one of his grandchildren could've married someone from the Chao family in China, in which Lingshen would've been born into.



Amanomurakumo said:


> edit: And I think it was mentioned that Negi's sister is really his cousin but due to their circumstances, they might as well have been brother and sister.



Yes, Nekane Springfield is his Negi's paternal cousin (being a Springfield).   

Negi regarded her as his sister because they were virually just as so, she cared and raised him.   Also remember cousins in Japanese culture are regarded as siblings as well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> *Fourth:*  Negi x Yue.   She cares, but you know I just don't see that "umph" that makes a shonen pairing.



I'm stubborn on this one.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 6, 2008)

A few things to address:

Yes, Chisame does have a pretty good thing going for her because of that Naru similarity, and she may have that appearance and personality because Ken likes that character. However, I can also say the same about Asuna, and the class president is a spitting image of her, if I remember correctly. There are a whole lot of characters modeled off of Naru, so that debate loses some credibility.

I still think Chao being Chinese is important. Yes, it could very easily be far into the future that the "Chinese" gene enters the pool for Chao, but I don't think it would have been added to the story unless it had some kind of significance. It seems kind of random to make her a Chinese girl unless there was a point to it. And she WAS rather close to Ku-Fei... NO, I absolutely refuse to believe that pairing. NEVER.

In Japanese culture, cousins may = siblings, but don't forget that Negi is British.



> Another thing that solidifies my belief, is that there was something with Chao and Chisame, as if Ken was hinting that she was the one ending up with Negi. But that's me talking.



Can you give me a hint on where this was made? When she left? When they met? Somewhere in the middle...?


----------



## stormrunner (Nov 6, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I don't see why. She seemed at ease there.


Ok i may be doing a bit to much Harry Potter like thinking here, but my bet would be that a non magical person living in a magical community might be a victim of taking alot of extra crap simply cause they can't defend themselves properly against a mage. Shields and swords are basically replaced by chants and wands (or staffs) here


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 6, 2008)

> It seems kind of random to make her a Chinese girl unless there was a point to it


we don't know if the author planned chao to be a descendant of negi when he first made her character. it might be of some importance but it might not be. how chinese is chao really? for all we know negi or one of his descendants married a half chinese in the future and raised lingshen as a chinese


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 6, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> we don't know if the author planned chao to be a descendant of negi when he first made her character. it might be of some importance but it might not be. how chinese is chao really? for all we know negi or one of his descendants married a half chinese in the future and raised lingshen as a chinese



Possible i think


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> A few things to address:
> 
> Yes, Chisame does have a pretty good thing going for her because of that Naru similarity, and she may have that appearance and personality because Ken likes that character. However, I can also say the same about Asuna, and the class president is a spitting image of her, if I remember correctly. There are a whole lot of characters modeled off of Naru, so that debate loses some credibility.



No, only Chisame looks like Naru, with and without the glasses.   Asuna only has Naru's Tsundere complex when she's angry at Negi.



CoonDawg said:


> I still think Chao being Chinese is important. Yes, it could very easily be far into the future that the "Chinese" gene enters the pool for Chao, but I don't think it would have been added to the story unless it had some kind of significance. It seems kind of random to make her a Chinese girl unless there was a point to it. And she WAS rather close to Ku-Fei... NO, I absolutely refuse to believe that pairing. NEVER.



True, Chao was very close to Ku-Fei, but you are forgetting that Chao is Chao Lingshen's family name.  And last I checked Ku-Fei isn't a "Chao", nor is Negi. 

So logically speaking, one of Negi's children or grandchildren is going to be a girl and obviously marries into the Chao family.

As for Ku-Fei, you never know, she could've also been a third decendant and purposely interacted with her as well.  In which Ku-Fei could end up marrying a Chao and their son or grandson marries Negi's daughter or granddaughter.   Which begat Chao's parents or her grandparents.


Also, don't forget the significance of what was said about Pactios, that they are regarded like a type of marriage (which Chao teased Negi with).  And what Negi said in the past that partners do tend up to be married.  Which are two strong clues that Ken gave to us that surely means that one of the girls he pactioed with, will end up as Negi's wife.

And Ku-Fei isn't pactioed just yet.  



CoonDawg said:


> In Japanese culture, cousins may = siblings, but don't forget that Negi is British.



If that was the case then Ken would not have had Negi clarify that Nekane was really his cousin and not his sister.  



CoonDawg said:


> Can you give me a hint on where this was made? When she left? When they met? Somewhere in the middle...?



No, I'm not going to explain everything to you.   All I will say is pay attention with Chisame's interaction around Chao, especially during the war.   

BTW, when Chisame was looking in the Chao's book, she saw something.   And we actually see some script in the book, but it was never translated.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

wait so i caught up with negima with chaptet 232?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 6, 2008)

Muk said:


> wait so i caught up with negima with chaptet 232?



Where did you read Chapter 232?


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Yes! it is.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Will look for it then.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 7, 2008)

If Asuna does end up being Negi's Aunt than this manga can go to hell.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 7, 2008)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 7, 2008)

I want Asuna to be Negi's mother.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 7, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I want Asuna to be Negi's mother.



Why would you want that?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 7, 2008)

Shariyakugan said:


> Why would you want that?


To prove that Nagi is a p*d*p****.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Asuna does end up being Negi's Aunt than this manga can go to hell.





~Avant~ said:


> My thoughts exactly



Hahah I take pleasure in thy misery


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2008)

How would Asuna being Negi's mother make him a p*d*p****? It would make him an i*c*st lover, a mofo, or what the Japanese call a "Mother complex".


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 7, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> How would Asuna being Negi's mother make him a p*d*p****? It would make him an i*c*st lover, a mofo, or what the Japanese call a "Mother complex".



Nagi would be the p*d*p****


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 7, 2008)

Then would that mean that any awkwardness with 10-year-old Negi was simply a result of genetics?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> To prove that Nagi is a p*d*p****.



And why would you want to prove _that_? 

I like Rakan's storytelling: "And shit happened here and there but, man ain't I the best?!" Seems compressed enough to end soon.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 7, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> To prove that Nagi is a p*d*p****.



What if Asuna was much older than she appeared even when Nagi met her and he knew this?


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2008)

Because, even if she is 1,000 years old, she both is A: mentally challenged to some degree (She is in a perma-stupor) and B: Looks like she's 7.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, Nagi was around 15 during the war.  So it's not as bad as a 20 year old Nagi getting it on.  


Boy, I could imagine everyone's faces if Asuna ended up being Negi's mother.  Fans and cast alike would all go   and .


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 8, 2008)

> Boy, I could imagine everyone's faces if Asuna ended up being Negi's mother. Fans and cast alike would all go   and .



I would end myself up on a few more questionable doujin sites looking for some negixasuna, personally.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 8, 2008)

Charcan said:


> And why would you want to prove _that_?
> 
> I like Rakan's storytelling: "And shit happened here and there but, man ain't I the best?!" Seems compressed enough to end soon.


Because Al and Rakan are pedophiles.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a spoiler that appears to be from the next chapter that was actually in the Air Gear thread:


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, Nagi was around 15 during the war.  So it's not as bad as a 20 year old Nagi getting it on.
> 
> 
> Boy, I could imagine everyone's faces if Asuna ended up being Negi's mother.  Fans and cast alike would all go   and .



If Nagi got it on with the Princess and Asuna is the princess's little sister (which  is the vibe I got), wouldn't that make Asuna Negi's aunt?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Here's a spoiler that appears to be from the next chapter that was actually in the Air Gear thread
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



wow Caped Figure must be the Big bad


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait, is that a real spoiler cross over? Is it legit?


----------



## tulongdao (Nov 9, 2008)

it looks like nagi and rakan is in deep shit 
arent those two supposed to be invincible, where the hell did another more powerful than two invincible people put together come from 
that is not right man


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> If Nagi got it on with the Princess and Asuna is the princess's little sister (which  is the vibe I got), wouldn't that make Asuna Negi's aunt?



Yes, that would make her the aunt.   

I thought I mentioned that on the previous pages?  



Aku Shinigami said:


> Here's a spoiler that appears to be from the next chapter that was actually in the Air Gear thread
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



They're fighting *Zero*!  

Seriously, what a nice spoiler.  Shows how close the manga community really is.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 9, 2008)

But how many people did that to Rakan and Nagi was it that caped figure or that gang who where with Fate last Chapter


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2008)

Zero-sama


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Who's this Zero people talk about?



Dark Evangel said:


> Because Al and Rakan are pedophiles.



Nagi has rejected loli. Takahata and Eishun are all business so maybe those two filled the quota.



tulongdao said:


> it looks like nagi and rakan is in deep shit
> arent those two supposed to be invincible, where the hell did another more powerful than two invincible people put together come from
> that is not right man



They are just legendarily strong.


----------



## Tracespeck (Nov 9, 2008)

Zero from Code Geass.  Looks similar.


----------



## tulongdao (Nov 10, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Zero from Code Geass.  Looks similar.


no way 
zero looks way different the only thing that looks the same about them is the way they stand and the color of their robe


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2008)

It doesn't look exactly like the Zero in Code Geass (Anime or Manga), but does resemble the Zero in The Nightmare of Nunnally story. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 10, 2008)

So is there a translations out for this epic spoiler?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> So is there a translations out for this epic spoiler?




mangahelpers?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 11, 2008)

Which is incredibly hard to search because I keep getting the no spam question wrong


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Argh my head hurts How many Princess are there?


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 12, 2008)

I am totally lost, but I know one thing:

This all takes place 10 years before Negi was even born, so 9 years before he was conceived. Thus, Nagi and the mean princess must've retired for a good 10 years after this fight. Negi's mom is either dead or a captive somewhere, which is probably what Nagi is doing now. Maybe he's in the underworld (as it has been speculated) looking for his wife? Or perhaps trying to resurrect her?


----------



## mailer-daemon (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm really interested in the "14 volume" manga of the adventures of Ala Rubra. Nagi's adventure seems exciting. Hope Akamatsu can make it after the main story finishes.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 12, 2008)

> Nagi's adventure seems exciting. Hope Akamatsu can make it after the main story finishes.


i would be 65 years old when he starts that manga


----------



## tulongdao (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG, OMFG, OH MY FUCKING SHITTING GOD 
THEY GOT TOTALLY PWNED
THAT IS SOME MESS UP, FUCK UP SHIT
AND RAKAN GOT HIS ARMS EVAPORIZED, MAN, JUST EVAPORIZED
this is why i LOVE manga, for all this action 
and did you see rakan's expression, dude, never thought i would see it in a man with that much pride.
and also did you see nagi's grin, he gets off on this man.

THIS CHAPTER IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE ONE OF NEGIMA


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 12, 2008)

i wonder if rakan will survive this. he was badly hurt after all...lol


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 13, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> OMG, OMFG, OH MY FUCKING SHITTING GOD
> THEY GOT TOTALLY PWNED
> THAT IS SOME MESS UP, FUCK UP SHIT
> AND RAKAN GOT HIS ARMS EVAPORIZED, MAN, JUST EVAPORIZED
> ...



Crack cocaine. You has it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i wonder if rakan will survive this. he was badly hurt after all...lol



He should bleed to death in a minute but ain't gonna happen in a manga character of this scale. Spoiler: present Rakan is a fake.

The man in black with a badge pwned GARteam. Who would've known.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone here thinks that Negi is Nagi theory might be true?

They have exact same scar on their left cheek.





> I'm really interested in the "14 volume" manga of the adventures of Ala Rubra. Nagi's adventure seems exciting. Hope Akamatsu can make it after the main story finishes.


I really hope so...that's probably the reason why the flashbacks as so short. 

I also really want to know Eva's back story as well but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2008)

But Negi got those scars after he came to Mahora.   And what Negi's flashback of Nagi saving him and giving the staff to him?  


And as for Eva's past, I honestly think we actually might be seeing more.   You never know if the war is what driven her off and into Nagi's care.   Also, the possibility of seeing Eva at Mahora when Asuna is left in Konoe's care is highly possible as well.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 14, 2008)

tulongdao said:


> OMG, OMFG, OH MY FUCKING SHITTING GOD
> THEY GOT TOTALLY PWNED
> THAT IS SOME MESS UP, FUCK UP SHIT
> AND RAKAN GOT HIS ARMS EVAPORIZED, MAN, JUST EVAPORIZED
> ...



I had almost the exact same reaction when I saw the raw of this chapter.


Also Dark Evangel, I have to say I don't really buy that theory. There are just way too many issues it brings up. After all does that mean he's really his sister's father?


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But Negi got those scars after he came to Mahora.   And what Negi's flashback of Nagi saving him and giving the staff to him?



Anyone notice that his scar, after going to Mahora, moved north about 3 inches?

Now: such as these 

Then: such as these 

Where in the hell did he get this scar, anyway? It seems to come and go at random. Like here, it doesn't exist: such as these 

But then on the very next page, it does such as these 

EDIT: Good GOD, he got it way back in chapter 98! I thought his scar was a recent developement! I guess I just didn't notice it since it's been bandaged the entire time. such as these 

There's definitely a purpose to that scar, though. He wouldn't have gotten it OR it would have been removed magically a long time ago.

Yet another Edit: I've been skimming through Negima for old times' sake, and I hadn't realized what a tool Negi looked like in the early chapters. Serious art development, I think. Which is odd, since Love Hina didn't look like this, I don't think.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, Negi got his scar against Takamichi in the Mahora Tournament in Chapter 98. 

such as these 

He also got sliced by Setsuna, just below the scar from Takamichi:

such as these 



As for Negima artwork, yes there has been quite the development.  I loved how Setsuna evolved over the years.  

And yes, Love Hina did look like this, but Ken was mostly dealing with older teenagers/ young adults than a class full of teenagers.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 15, 2008)

So, which cut is the scar?

I don't know why, but I find that significant in some way.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it's the one Takamichi gave him.   Because most of the time that the scar is drawn, it's usually close to the eye.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 15, 2008)

So the white haired little boy was actually a Princess didn't see that coming


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 15, 2008)

I still can't decide if Al is a guy or a girl. In one of the pictures of the latest chapter, it said (Who I think was) Al was "The principal of Ariadne Academy, in her younger days". But I have no idea wtf Ariadne is, and I really thought it was a guy.

Wait, nevermind, they seem to be referring to the chick with the horns. Stupid text placement...


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 15, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> But how come Nagi has
> 
> 
> HUGE SPOILER
> ...



That spoiler certainly makes me think, however the one thing that doesn't line up for me is how radically different their personalities have been shown as.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> But how come Nagi has
> 
> HUGE SPOILER
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Perhaps it was Negi to taught it to Eva.  




This Negi = Nagi theory is reminding me of those Pain = Naruto from the future or Pain = Minato theories in the Theories Section.  

Nagi wanting to live life over again, left a recording for himself and left it with Al.   Set up with the Dean of the Magic school to let him teach at Mahora 10 years later.  Turning himself into a kid without nobody knowing, and in doing so forgetting his true self.  

In the process he becomes smarter, losing his eyesight enough to wear glasses, his scar healing and reappearing years later in a fight, and loses 98% of his magical power just to rebuild it. Then 4 years later turns everyone in a village to stone, blames monsters, and makes an illusion of himself saying to "love his own life".   Then returns to Mahora and finds the missing links so he could regain his memory and save two worlds?

Eh, no offense but that seems way too out there for a manga.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually, while I don't believe this theory necessarily, I won't say it is entirely fruitless. A stretch at best and retarded at worst, surely, but not Dead on arrival. Listen through before you start judging, and don't take this overly seriously.

Nagi wanting to "live life over again" actually sounds like something Nagi would do. He got bored, perhaps.

Leaving it with Al would make a lot of sense, also. Perhaps he made it in case he started to stray off the path. It would also explain why the image played discouraged him from wanting to find his father. This image would obviously know "Negi" is himself. Another motive is exactly as you said: education. It has already been said in Eva's memories that he only actually knew a few spells, but he was so retardedly powerful that it didn't matter. Maybe he regretted that. Maybe he gave himself a much more serious personality so that he would learn the things. Then, after a certain amount of elapsed time, he would convert back to his old self, old memories and whatnot. Thus, not only would he be as insanely powerful as always, but really truly be the "thousand master".

Another thing this theory has going for it is the Staff. Negi has Nagi's staff. Which is, of course, explained early on in the manga, but I think it has a point. Also, Nagi disappears exactly as Negi is born. We have absolutely no idea who his parents are, and we have absolutely no idea where he came from. None of the Ala Abra members seem to want to talk about this, either. No things like "You've sure grown up" or "You were a cute kid". I would think they would have seen him. The only one that seems to have known Negi is Takahata, and he's apparently in charge of growing Asuna up. Which leads to...

...The bond between Asuna and Negi. Nagi and Asuna obviously have some kind of history, and Asuna obviously had some confrontation. Whether that was by sickness, outside forces, or her own subconscious, I have no idea. Perhaps Nagi because Negi to help her for whatever reason. This would also explain why Negi was not only elected as a teacher, but homeroom teacher for Asuna. This part is important, not only to this far-fetched theory of mine, but also to the plot, because we can safely assume it is true: Negi has been assigned as a teacher to Asuna for a reason. Outside forces obviously want Negi and Asuna together, whether that is because Negi = Nagi, or for some other reason, it is far too big of a coincidence that someone's son just so happens to teach some princess his dad rescued. 

Now, for the points against this: 

As you've already said, Negi has seen Nagi. This could potentially be a "fake memory" (This isn't unheard of in Manga. In fact, in Love Hina the story revolved around the protagonist's memory. Not entirely being sure who the girl was in his memory, or if it was a dream, he basically spends the entire manga trying to figure it out) given to Negi (and readers) to dissuade any ideas pertaining to him. It would also give him another reason to study harder.

The scar is bugging the hell out of me. It has been present on Negi for the majority of the story now, even if it has been under a band-aid. The fact that Takahata gave it to Negi is significant, also. It is in precisely the same place that Nagi is cut. I realize the scar doesn't "stick" later (In the illusions, flashbacks, etc.) but I think it may, and I say MAY, have some significance. We'll only see after the next couple chapters. Or, maybe Ken is just obsessed with facial scars?

But yes, as you've said Negi didn't have Nagi's scar until later in the manga, and I would be a hypocrite to say "The scar has significance" then say "It doesn't mean anything". If Negi had the scar since the very beginning of the manga, I would, without any doubt, jump on this bandwagon and proclaim to all that would listen that Nagi is Negi. Unfortunately, I can't.

This theory has a lot of big clues, but it is destroyed by couple small ones. It just doesn't come together. As I've stated, it has some credibility, but unless the memories are explained, it cannot be true. If you ignore the whole scar thing (Which may have zero purpose to it other than to look cool, since apparently Nagi doesn't keep his scar), and deduce that the memories Negi has are fake, it can definitely be believed, though.

This was epicly long, and I got into this far too seriously. As I've said, I don't believe this theory, just trying to lay everything out in one (albeit messy) post.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2008)

Well CD, you put quite the effort into your arguement.  But like I said above, the dots don't connect that justifies Negi being Nagi.

I'm going with the simple principle that mangas follow that the story is what it is, a young boy searching the world for his father and end up following his footsteps.

Just look at Naruto, it follows the same principle.   He's an orphan following those that close to his father and end up following the same footsteps his father walked before.

It's that simple.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Evangeline _should_ get more backstory coverage. The spotlight will switch back to her eventually I believe.

The only thing I'd find compelling about the Nagi=Negi theory would be the reconciling of Nagi's past loudness with Negi's own personality when discovering the truth.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's some spoiler pics


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2008)

Well snap!  Guess someone a while ago suggesting Asuna was replaced with a fake, might've been right on the money.  

And I can't tell, but it looks like Anya is prisoner as well.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well snap!  Guess someone a while ago suggesting Asuna was replaced with a fake, might've been right on the money.
> 
> And I can't tell, but it looks like Anya is prisoner as well.





Puuuuuth said:


> I have some questions.
> 1. Was Nodokas artifact permanently damaged or perhaps for some time. Or can she just inactivate it and then reactivate it and it will be as good as new? Seeing as it was petrified.
> 2. What the heck happened with Asuna? In chapter 227 page 12 she was up agains no less than 2 enemies, but when she appears in chapter 228 page 9 she only mentions that she took out the pillars. Why brag about some pillars and not two enemies when you are bragging about something?
> 
> ...



Am I the one who first suggested that Asuna was replaced???
Who knows, this may be the first time I actually predict something right. But, of course, we don't know that yet. Something that does seem to have happened to her is that she was told something that was quite surprising. Judging from her expression and the questionmarks in the middle-picture.
Here is something that might be of interest. When Asuna got caught in the fight with those two in chapter 227 page 12, the right arm on her shirt was intact. In this new picture that arm is torn, yet when she returned from the fight in chapter 228 page 9 it wasn't torn. They didn't even show signs of the burns that was shown in chapter 227 page 12. Something is amiss. Surely Asuna can't repair her clothes???

Anya seems to be held prisoner indeed. By fates team. I think I see the "fire-girl" at the edge in the top-left scan.

Pardon any errors in my english.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 17, 2008)

By replaced do you mean that a double was used in the events in the past or the present asuna is actually a double?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 17, 2008)

Shariyakugan said:


> By replaced do you mean that a double was used in the events in the past or the present asuna is actually a double?



That's a good question. But the Asuna in the fight got hit with some fire magic right? She was mostly ok. Magic cancel the cause? If it is, surely that was the real Asuna. Would a replacement possess something like that? It's rare after all. If she was replaced, it must have been after the fight.
Meaning, the current Asuna is a replacement.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 17, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> That's a good question. But the Asuna in the fight got hit with some fire magic right? She was mostly ok. Magic cancel the cause? If it is, surely that was the real Asuna. Would a replacement possess something like that? It's rare after all. If she was replaced, it must have been after the fight.
> Meaning, the current Asuna is a replacement.



Well it would not mean that the present asuna is a replacement.
It would only mean that the asuna from the fight was a replacement.
They must be able to do something like that with magic.
But why would they have done something like that.
Well, maybe to lure out the enemy or something.
And btw is the magic canceling ability of asuna inate or rather the result of some spell or ritual that was performed?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 17, 2008)

What are those things that can look like Doubles again Setsuna had them and Fate new about that kanto magic or it may be a golem


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 18, 2008)

> And btw is the magic canceling ability of asuna inate or rather the result of some spell or ritual that was performed?


supposed to be innate as far as everyone knows.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 18, 2008)

The "result of a spell" actually makes sense, though. A side effect, perhaps. Maybe Asuna has some super rare awesome chocolaty fudge coated mega super ability that can blow up the world with a snap of her fingers. This would explain why she always seemed "drugged", because she _actually_ was drugged. And it would explain why she was so young, because the power made her immortal. When Nagi and friends finally sealed this power (so she could live a normal life), she lost her agelessness. She also doesn't need to be drugged anymore. But, most importantly, the spell was so extremely powerful, that it actually radiates out; in other words, she has the power to not only cancel her own power, but other magic, too. This would explain why they always say Asuna is super mega awesome.

Remember, Asuna was a prisoner. Because she was politically useful? Why would Fate and friends need that? They already owned the world. And they _still_ want her, even though her memory is gone. They also mention that Negi has no idea "who she is". I believe that Asuna is simply a weapon. A weapon born like any other person perhaps, but after she was born she was so powerful that was her only use. Maybe she created the magic world, or something retarded like that.

This could also explain Nagi and his ladyfriend princess from the most recent chapters. Maybe they were the price for the spell. I'm not saying they're dead (it is almost certain that at least Nagi is still alive, the story would be rather pointless otherwise, and _everyone_ wants him to be alive. It would be author-suicide to actually have him dead), but rather imprisoned somewhere. The underworld, perhaps. Maybe they needed a demon to pull off the spell or something. (Perhaps Ken loved Bible Black?) I can see Nagi doing this, he seems to really have liked Asuna, for whatever reason. And it would explain why Negi is teaching her; he set it up so that he would watch over her in his absence.

Yes, it IS true that Asuna went to school with her drugged out self, and it wore off slowly, but that could easily be explained. Maybe they didn't put the spell on her until later, or maybe it took awhile to wear off.

I think I like this theory, and I'm going to stick with it. Hopefully I'll find a critic to debate me, so I can polish it.

EDIT: The more I think about this, and the more I add, the more excited I get. Hopefully no one crushes my hopes and dreams...


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 19, 2008)

*Replacement*

Asuna was replaced. I was right. Yahoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! My first correct guess. It just didn't feel right when Asuna got back after fighting those two girls. So she was captured and replaced. Wonder if it's some sort of clone or illusion like the one "Colonel Sanders" used in the Tournament.



-Maya- said:


> What are those things that can look like Doubles again Setsuna had them and Fate new about that kanto magic or it may be a golem



Aren't they called shikigami?

Somehow I don't think that the fake Asuna is made of one of those. Fate probably wants something that can gather intelligence for him.
Haruna would probably be able to summon a copy of Asuna, though I don't think it would be good for intelligence gathering since she probably would have to get the copy back to report.

So is the fake merely for a simple diversion (capture Asuna without them noticing) or is it for gathering intelligence. Or is there another reason or myltiple ones? Anyone have any suggestions? I for one is intrigued by this development. Since Anya was captured before she rejoined Negi and the others, while Asuna was captured after, perhaps the fake Asuna is just a diversion. Or at least primarely one.

Perhaps one of the two girls that Asuna fought has a special ability to copy someone. Both body and memories as well as personality.
Such occurences has happened in other mangas. Yuu Yuu Hakusho had one.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 20, 2008)

Scandalous ??? I like the sound of that


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy shit...where did that planet busting beam of doom came from? And why it wasn't explained when Nagi goes dark mode?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 20, 2008)

The story is developing nicely. Ken does a terrific job.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> Holy shit...where did that planet busting beam of doom came from? And why it wasn't explained when Nagi goes dark mode?



It originated at the center of Evil HQ.   And with Nagi refering to "Princess-chan" (Asuna), she was indeed part of it.   Which is why she's key to all this.

And who knows with Nagi, it could be Eribea or simply Nagi going Super Saiyan.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 20, 2008)

First, there's 5 bucks on Al being the fake Asuna. He's the only one that we know of that can reproduce memories and personalities. Why would Al do such a thing? Hell if I know.

Second, it seems I'm right that Asuna is some superweapon, but then that could be guessed.

Third, why was Fate trying to get the fake Asuna? WHat, didn't he _know_ she was a fake?

And lastly, I can't believe none of us saw this coming. Fate wanted Asuna, and he also sent them all to the magic world. Of course he was going to send her where he wanted her. I still don't get why they have Anya, too, though. What's she able to do?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 20, 2008)

great chapter , and
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it was finally confirmed that the asuna with negi is a fake.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> First, there's 5 bucks on Al being the fake Asuna. He's the only one that we know of that can reproduce memories and personalities. Why would Al do such a thing? Hell if I know.



I _highly_ doubt the Fake Asuna is Al.   For one, he can't even leave Mahora.   Second, I doubt he would be working for the enemy.



CoonDawg said:


> Second, it seems I'm right that Asuna is some superweapon, but then that could be guessed.



She is used as a superweapon, not that she was born as a superweapon.   We kinda got an indication of this long ago when we had flashbacks of Nagi taking Asuna away and being pursued.



CoonDawg said:


> Third, why was Fate trying to get the fake Asuna? WHat, didn't he _know_ she was a fake?



Because that wasn't a fake at first.   The real Asuna got captured in the fighting in Chapter 227.    

From Fate's reaction when the Fake arrived in Chapter 228, it "went according to plan".   So while they have the real Asuna and finializing their plan, the Fake will keep them distracted.



CoonDawg said:


> And lastly, I can't believe none of us saw this coming. Fate wanted Asuna, and he also sent them all to the magic world. Of course he was going to send her where he wanted her. I still don't get why they have Anya, too, though. What's she able to do?



Fate didn't send them to the magic world, they came on their own in the quest to find Nagi.

And why they have Anya?   She probably was at the wrong place at the wrong time, Fate is using her as a bargaining chip, or Anya has a past we don't know about.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2008)

really good chapter. them having asuna really surprised me.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel like a Noob for asking this But why Can't Al leave Mahoru anymore?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2008)

Na, don't feel like a newb.   Especially over something that never was explained.


----------



## hellmaster (Nov 22, 2008)

well correct me if im wrong but he is resting at mahora ist he the thing is it,was never explained why he was


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2008)

234 RAW Pics are out:












*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaede joins the Pactio Club, with her Artifact being a Magical Cloak (looks to be a cloak of invisibility).  This is quite the surprise for many was expecting it to be a Giant Shuriken like in her Anime's Pactio.

And Asuna gets Mind Raped by Fate, where she is forced to remember.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Puuuuuth said:


> Perhaps one of the two girls that Asuna fought has a special ability to copy someone. Both body and memories as well as personality.
> Such occurences has happened in other mangas. Yuu Yuu Hakusho had one.



Seems I was dead on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> And why they have Anya?   She probably was at the wrong place at the wrong time, Fate is using her as a bargaining chip, or Anya has a past we don't know about.



It's petty revenge for distracting him with that magic gizmo back then. 

But seriously I'd like it if she became more useful for the group as a whole.



Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sucks to be her, but she couldn't remain that clueless for this long.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 25, 2008)

Mind raped.... teehee


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 26, 2008)

Read through 233 chapters and 176 pages of this thread.

Favourite characters: Takahata and Albireo Imma (especially his interactions with Eva)
Favourite female characters: 1. Chisame 2. Yue. 3. Nodoka 4. Chao 5. Kaede / Mana



> First, there's 5 bucks on Al being the fake Asuna. He's the only one that we know of that can reproduce memories and personalities. Why would Al do such a thing? Hell if I know.


I think it could be one of the Fate's subordinates with that dark magic (is he the one who fought with Al in Fate's gang before?).

Also, did we first heard name of the young boy in Ala Rubra/Crimson Wing only in 232 chapter? Seems like he will be an important character given the surprise which his opponent gave him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, he was called Zect.   And he really isn't a kid but Nagi's Sensei.  (I.E. Older than he looks).


BTW, Translation's out for 234:

here's

And here is the RAW:

here's


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 26, 2008)

Fate is fast becoming my Fav


----------



## isanon (Nov 27, 2008)

YES fucking finaly 


*Spoiler*: __ 



kaede got a pactio, now my 2 favorites have pactio


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Puuuuuth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well even Al has that ability, for 10minutes granted but still 

And what does Fats mindrape have to say about Asuna's magic cancel ?


----------



## G-Man (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice to see the cloak was more than just invisibility.  As the girls put it, Kaede is a ninja master; turning invisible (or at least going unnoticed) should already be well within her capabilities.

But a pocket dimension in her cloak, with a fully stocked home base inside it, is a very nice and very useful ability!  Even better, she takes the cloak with her so no attacking the cloak or using it to go in after her!

Oh, and I was lulzing at how the girls were debating on what Negi's kiss tastes like!  I actually looked up Mizu-yokan; a more watery than normal red bean jam; should Negi feel insulted?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> And what does Fats mindrape have to say about Asuna's magic cancel ?



It seems Asuna can't really cancel out magical mental attacks yet. Remember how they all got trapped in that big illusion the little girl created when they got stuck in the future, a week after the festival thanks to Chao. Asunas precense didn't cancel the illusion. Yue had to focus her cancel ability to breake the illusion. Perhaps Asuna need to focus to cancel these things. I bet it's hard to focus when mental blocks is being dissolved.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Nov 28, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Nice to see the cloak was more than just invisibility.  As the girls put it, Kaede is a ninja master; turning invisible (or at least going unnoticed) should already be well within her capabilities.
> 
> But a pocket dimension in her cloak, with a fully stocked home base inside it, is a very nice and very useful ability!  Even better, she takes the cloak with her so no attacking the cloak or using it to go in after her!



I wonder if Kaede has to exit her cloak at the same place as she entered. That woul be at bit of a problem. Maybe no one can follow her against her will, but if she can't exit somewhere else then her enemy can just sit around and wait for her to come out.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 28, 2008)

I lol'd at Negi groping Kaede's breast.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, it's nice to see that they're still giving some attention to other pactios. But I would love a quick reference list (along with abilities) of all his current contracts up to this chapter, because both I'm starting to get them confused with some of the anime incarnations pactios.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2008)

Here, this might be faster than us typing everything out:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 28, 2008)

Bout time Kaede got a Pactio. Should be interesting to see exactly how she uses it.


----------



## isanon (Dec 3, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Bout time Kaede got a Pactio. Should be interesting to see exactly how she uses it.


i think she hides under her cloth and then takes it off and attacks


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 3, 2008)

She was like, it is a house inside. I wonder if she can sweep up tons of people under her cape.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2008)

Well 235 RAW's Out:  [/URL]



And here is the Translation:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 3, 2008)

isanon said:


> i think she hides under her cloth and then takes it off and attacks



She's a ninja, she can already do that. 

Edit: I thought Beatrix was the blond haired half human to the right of Collet on page 10? Besides that... this chapter was too ecchi for me.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 3, 2008)

I think that Ku Fei is an option. Yes, she was introduced late as an "interest", but the fact that she's Chinese gives her credit.

Yes, the fact that Chao was Chinese still makes me think it is relevant. It's a hint, I tell you!


----------



## ichi 15 (Dec 4, 2008)

this manga need his own library, and the story is also almost at naruto level if it is not better


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Um, yeah, it's better. Naruto doesn't have a legion of hot fans that would do sucky sucky on request yet. And he's not 9.

And Negi would totally kick Naruto's ass.


----------



## ichi 15 (Dec 4, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Um, yeah, it's better. Naruto doesn't have a legion of hot fans that would do sucky sucky on request yet. And he's not 9.
> 
> And Negi would totally kick Naruto's ass.



since you are agree with me lets put our effort to get this manga library
by opening a thraed in order to collect signature


----------



## GsG (Dec 4, 2008)

"This Week, We Bring You A 100% In-The-Nude Chapter!"

Well that was certainly very nice of them.  
Lol, do women talk more about their breast size than men talk about their penis size?   Nah, it must be my imagination.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be a dirty liar if I said that I didn't enjoy this chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

ichi 15 said:


> since you are agree with me lets put our effort to get this manga library
> by opening a thraed in order to collect signature


Don't even compare MSN with Naruto when it comes to popularity on this forum, the Naruto library-section alone has like two and a half million posts, compared to this threads 3k.

Even One Piece which doesn't even got it's own avenue has over 100k posts, so when you reach does figures with this thread you can try again 

OT: Latest chapter was smokin hot~


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 4, 2008)

GsG said:


> Lol, do women talk more about their breast size than men talk about their penis size?   Nah, it must be my imagination.



This is Japan, not America. Sexual Assault is optional, and encouraged over there.

Whereas if a girl here groped another girl she would be arrested as a Lesbian and burned at the stake, over there I wouldn't be surprised at all if it were common. I can't say I've ever lived in Japan, but if Media outlets count as anything as far as culture goes, it seems not to be a big deal.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to see Akamatsu going back to the funny stuff for a bit.

Didn't expect that revelation.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2008)

Rion Ryuzaki is the one who got me into VK. And yes, my sexuality is the only thing that I'm 100% confident in

The truth is, I'm a huge romance, echii, fluff kind of guy. 

And Claymore, I'll probably start it as soon as I finish MSN anime. I'm already half way there.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

Smoke said:


> The truth is, I'm a huge romance, echii, fluff kind of guy.



I don't mind it either, but... Shoujo? I've tried reading one (KouKou Debut) and I more or less prayed for amnesia.



> And Claymore, I'll probably start it as soon as I finish MSN anime. I'm already half way there.



I wouldn't suggest otherwise. Claymore is really, really good, but I think MSN is more "enjoyable", if you know what I mean. And I know that the Claymore art is really annoying at first, but you get used to it eventually. It is worth toleration for the story.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 6, 2008)

Smoke said:


> And Claymore, I'll probably start it as soon as I finish *MSN anime*. I'm already half way there.


The MSN anime is fuckin awful, stay away!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2008)

I had to stop watching the Anime when they did the Kiss Negi slumber party thing. So damn horrible.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The MSN anime is fuckin awful, stay away!





Dark Evangel said:


> Most people who have read this manga actually hated the first few chapters. The good part is on Kyoto arc.
> 
> Btw both animes are horrible.





Amanomurakumo said:


> I had to stop watching the Anime when they did the Kiss Negi slumber party thing. So damn horrible.




all of you guys are right. it was a freaking filler fest. they should have waited a while and then started a anime that followed the manga. atleast the ala alba ova follows the manga.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

I meant Manga. I haven't even seen the anime. I haven't watched an anime in over a year.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, you guys are correct. The anime does no justice to the manga.


I really would have loved if they made the anime follow the manga. And my favorite character, absolutely horrible


But damn, the manga is awesome. I might reread it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

First of all, with the mention of Ala Alba, any news on the Second DVD?

Anyhow, hopefully Ken will get a third Anime Series and stay true to the Manga story this time.  Because I'm really getting tired of seeing good manga stories being butchered by Anime Studios who rather go after the fanservice than the action.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

I like neither action nor fanservice, I like plot advancement. To be honest, I couldn't care less about Negi and his fight with Fate, but I _do_ care about who Asuna is, and where exactly Nagi is.

And the fanservice chapters are disappointing because they're just titties for 13 year olds. When Negi chooses Bookstore or Violent Monkey, then and only then will I care.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> When Negi chooses Bookstore or Violent Monkey, then and only then will I care.



I dont get it...are you talking about nodoka and asuna?


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

Those are their nicknames. Asuna is often called a violent monkey, and Nodoka's nickname is "本屋", or Honya, which means bookstore.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Those are their nicknames. Asuna is often called a violent monkey, and Nodoka's nickname is "本屋", or Honya, which means bookstore.



I see , thats what I thought since the names fit them so well. I just wasn't sure.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

this latest chapter was such a waste like someone previously said who wants to look at naked 13 year olds.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> this latest chapter was such a waste like someone previously said who wants to look at naked 13 year olds.



Michael Jackson?

That isn't what I said, anyway. I said it was titties "for 13 year olds", ie cleavage, no nips.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone else think that some of the girls in negis class arent how old they say they are? excluding asuna and eva of course since they are obviously older.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

either way it was a rather boring and pointless chapter, the mangaka is going to take a break IMO it would have been better if he just skipped this week and came back a week earlier with atleast a decent chapter. i think most people would say that they read the manga for it's story rather than the fanservice.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 6, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> this latest chapter was such a waste like someone previously said who wants to look at naked 13 year olds.


And it's sad that the Ala Alba OVA were all like that. I mean, cutting off Asuna's training which is basically the important part.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> And it's sad that the Ala Alba OVA were all like that. I mean, cutting off Asuna's training which is basically the important part.



i haven't seen the anime yet. i tend not to watch many manga based anime because the manga is usually 10 times better


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> i haven't seen the anime yet. i tend not to watch many manga based anime because the manga is usually 10 times better



You can see why all of the LOTR nerds threw a tantrum over the LOTR movies. And you can see why I am planning door-step bombings of Warner Brother employees over Harry Potter.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm currently watching the 2nd anime that was made. And I'm enjoying it way more than the first one. 

It has it's own style and humor. It deviates way off the manga and that's why I like it. Because the 2 story lines are so different that you can't really compare them. And unlike the first anime, this one has some "laugh out loud" moments.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Smoke said:


> There's only one thing that I'm not too fond of, and that is that there's some characters which I confuse. Like iincho and goodman for example.



Akamatsu repeats faces and expressions, not the best guy around for it.



Dark Evangel said:


> Most people who have read this manga actually hated the first few chapters.



I'm not one of them. Don't remember why, I was probably hyped about reading another Akamatsu manga.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm rereading it again and there's so much subtle stuff that I missed the first time around. I really love this manga.

Has akamatsu drawn any other mangas besides msn and lh or are they it?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I'm rereading it again and there's so much subtle stuff that I missed the first time around. I really love this manga.
> 
> Has akamatsu drawn any other mangas besides msn and lh or are they it?



Yeah, there was two before Love Hina:  _Itsudatte My Santa!_ (his first manga, a one-shot) and _A.I. Love You_ (which was Ken's first serialization).


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 9, 2008)

Chapter 235 Yue's hair actually looks good tookj long enougth though


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 17, 2008)

Any Raw or Spoilers yet? o.o No one's said anything here since last week


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 17, 2008)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Any Raw or Spoilers yet? o.o No one's said anything here since last week



Cuz there's no chapter this week.

By teh way, speaking of the anime, I don't know if it is particularly bad or because I haven't watched anime in years, but the eva ones (which I believe to be the first episoes) are wretched. I'm forcing myself to watch some for Japanese learning reasons, and my toes are curling.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 17, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Cuz there's no chapter this week.
> 
> By teh way, speaking of the anime, I don't know if it is particularly bad or because I haven't watched anime in years, but the eva ones (which I believe to be the first episoes) are wretched. I'm forcing myself to watch some for Japanese learning reasons, and my toes are curling.



EHHHHH!?!? I thhought there was no chapter LAST WEEK!!!! DX


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, it's been out for a while.  I think it's up to Chapter 15 now.

Ken writes the script, but someone else is doing the artwork.  Not sure where he is going with this though.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, I heard that it focuses on Negi before he got the teaching job and also on the 2nd anime.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 18, 2008)

You people are cracking me up... We just got finished explaining Neo Negima, on this very same page. Scroll up a little, and you'll even have a link to it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 18, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't say "sucked". Is it as good as the real one? Well no, but it does give insight on some of the things we never saw, for example a couple students and Negi before he because a teacher.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 18, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> You people are cracking me up... We just got finished explaining Neo Negima, on this very same page. Scroll up a little, and you'll even have a link to it.



Missed it oops. Haven't kept too much tabs on this thread due to the break that now seems to be 2 weeks instead of one. Good thing I don't read HxH!


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 18, 2008)

The next chapter isn't out until Christmas Eve. It's been known since last chapter. It says at the _end_ of the last chapter, matter 'o fact.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I'm rereading it again and there's so much subtle stuff that I missed the first time around. I really love this manga.
> 
> Has akamatsu drawn any other mangas besides msn and lh or are they it?



He had another full series before LH. AI Love You, I believe.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 18, 2008)

So it's a manga that follows the anime which anime the first or nthe second? (hardly matters though)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 18, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> The next chapter isn't out until Christmas Eve. It's been known since last chapter. It says at the _end_ of the last chapter, matter 'o fact.



Well shit. I read it and my mind just said "one week" and I went with it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe I dont pay attention to the art work enough, but Negima Neo and Mahou Sensei Negima look pretty similar. Like, at first glance, I didn't know Akamatsu didn't draw Negima Neo.

However, since he does write the scripts, I am looking forward to it. I just finished chapter 0, seems cool. I doubt this artist will be as ecchi though.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 18, 2008)

Neo is roughly as perverted as Negima, though in slightly different ways (less nudity, more suggestivity (Negi get's a face-full of girl-nether region, molestation, etc.)


----------



## .Tomasu (Dec 20, 2008)

Sauce

Does anyone knows the results (or a translation) for this popularity contest? (I suppose it's one). Apparently Nodoka won. 

And another question, does Weekly Shonen Magazine make color pages for Negima? Like Fairy Tail would do sometimes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the Poll Listing:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nodoka
Yue
Asuna
Ayaka
Makie
Ku Fei
Chachamaru
Setsuna
Konoka
Yuna
Chisame
Misa
Shina
Evangeline
Akira
Kaede
Haruna
Chizuru
Ako
Sayo
Chao
Madoka
Satsuki
Misora
Natsumi
Asakura
Fumika
Fuka
Mana
Hakase
Zazie





And I'm not sure about WSM doing color pages, I haven't seen any beyond Chapter 1 and the Anniveraries.    Why they don't, that I can't answer you.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 21, 2008)

poor Zakie   Last place


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Dec 23, 2008)

Spoilers are out:
AnimeTake


----------



## GsG (Dec 23, 2008)

I see chibi lolis. 

Who is the with woman with the curved horned again?  I seem to recognize her, but I just must have forgotten.  I guess it's been too long since I've last heavily read the manga.


----------



## Serp (Dec 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> poor Zakie   Last place


Why poor Zazie I'm pretty sure those are Negi love rankings although I could be wrong, but it sure looks it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2008)

It is, in it's own way.  

Anyhow, from the spoilers, it looks like we are back to the Tournament.  And it seems there is a bit of a reunion going on with Rakan doing his thing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Nodoka and Yue are ahead? Win.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 24, 2008)

My 2 favorite chicks aren't even top 10

But I still love Eva and Chisame.


----------



## Serp (Dec 24, 2008)

My favorite chicks aren't that high, because they aren't as in love with Negi


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 31, 2008)

Still no chapter


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 1, 2009)

I look forward to asskicking.


----------



## xrick (Jan 1, 2009)

It may be like that now, but the first vols they did (03 to 08) r very poor in quality, and I know that those other 2 groups had much better quality scans.

Plz, help me there...


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well thats all there is pretty much, if you don't like it suck it up and read it.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 1, 2009)

relax and *ENJOY* watching the fight (including Itachi's death)

Pretty good stuff


----------



## xrick (Jan 1, 2009)

Already got it, but still a long way until I see it, only started now the Mahora Festival arc...

Since v09, AquaStar gets pretty good, but... I still hope to get some help here about vols03to08 in better quality (man, meow really sucked!!!)...

Plz, someone help me here.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2009)

Already read chapter 1-169(months ago)

Now starting again  with 170+

Joinage


*Spoiler*: __ 








Being owned by loli twin


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 1, 2009)

Chapter 236 is out now:

Naruto himself

I really cracked up at Chisame's retort of, "Yes we are" in response to  Yuna's comment about being illegitimate kids.  

But it's really interesting that Rakan is the one financing the tournament, and now he's the one Negi has to beat in the end.  It sorta reminds me of the Mahora Tournament.   

Anyhow, at least we know those high-ups know its Negi.   Allies waiting in the wind for that final battle.  And I'm almost certain that there is a "thing" between the Helas Princess and Rakan.


----------



## moocifer (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm kinda interested in the role that the Headmistress of the school Yue was at is supposed to play.  She obviously knows that Yue was part of Negi's group, but I wonder why she seems to have not told anyone.  And still no one knows that the Asuna with them is fake.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 1, 2009)

moocifer said:


> I'm kinda interested in the role that the Headmistress of the school Yue was at is supposed to play.  She obviously knows that Yue was part of Negi's group, but I wonder why she seems to have not told anyone.  And still no one knows that the Asuna with them is fake.



She does does she?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2009)

Just finished reading chapter 170-236(67 chaps:amazed)

Negi becomes stronger(also darker?)with Magia Ereba,Kufei is the next for a pactio


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaedes pactio item is way stronger then I originally thought.  She can move people/things around discreetly with it, any amount of weapons.  She can pick up wounded comrades and put them somewhere safe.  She can have a healer in there or another fighter who can ambush the opponent.  Imagine sniper girl popping her head out and point blank shooting someone in the head, lol.  The utility of it is amazing.  Great for travel too (food/water/rest area anywhere!).  I guess it could be used as a jail for captured enemies too (tie them down inside, kinda dangerous though but probably no more so then having them outside  assuming someone is watching them inside).


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont think the headmistress know yue is part of negi's group 
and she only know about negi being "nagi" in this chapter, so she have no way of know that yue is even related to him.


you know i never though of using kaede's artifact like that, i especially like the transporting goods part, for example if they are being chased by very powerful enemies, she can put everyone into her cloak with the exception of negi, setsuna and herself; then she and setsuna can hold the enemy off while negi runs away when he is sufficiently far away he can summon both of them to him and BOOM the rest of the people in the cloak will be there also, even the ones without a pactio. or they can use it for sneaking into a enemy stronghold, im sure if kaede is by herself she can sneak into ANY enemy base, this way she can use her artifact to sneak other people in.
you know i can see both scencerio happening in later chapters when the battle with fate is reaching it climax


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

She can use it to cross people over boarders


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah make a fortune doing it too
im sure  the sniper girl would have loved to have this cloak, since she is alway oboess with money


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 6, 2009)

Smoke said:


> She can use it to cross people over boarders



i can think of some uses


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 7, 2009)

I forgot how badass Kagetarou was. A shame he's being overshadowed by Rakan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 8, 2009)

Badass


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to have sex with Rakan's face.

And I'm straight.

Does that make me bi?

At first I didn't like the introduction of Rakan, considering we have so many characters already. But he's seriously grown on me.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2009)

Well Chapter 237 was well worth the wait.  

But after reading it, I got the impression that Kagetarou was working with Rakan from the very beginning in getting Negi ready for Fate.   And I got the distinct impression we know this masked person too.  



Right now, I actually think Kagetarou could be a magical copy of Rakan, or a magical construct that's obedient to him.

Fillius Zect?  (We never learn what happened to him.)

Takaimichi?  (We know he's in the magic world with Mana, but havn't seen them for ages.)

Princess Arika?  (Stranger things have happened before in manga.  )


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 10, 2009)

Negi stands no chance in hell against Rakan unless he pulls random power up out from his ass. But since he suppose to have more magical power than his father IIRC then it could probably happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2009)

Akamatsu might pull off an Ichigo, I hope not anyway.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 10, 2009)

Negi did lose his last tournament so it wouldn't surprise me for him to lose here too.  Like Rakan said, there are other ways to get money.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 10, 2009)

If he does win against Rakan(which is way too soon) then the Fate fight better not be any harder.


----------



## Valky (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, Negi will get owned if he fight against Rakan.

It's way too soon if he want to win against Rakan.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 10, 2009)

On a side note, Eva's power shot up again.  If fate and Rakan are actually similar in strength, and fate didn't want to fight Eva, then she should be around fate/rakan level as well.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 10, 2009)

Fate just didn't have the time and didn't want to reveal too much at that time but I see Eva as being a hair underneath Rakan/Fate level probably around Colonel and such level.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2009)

Seriously Eva rolled all over him last time they met, Eva destroyed a 8000 lvl demonic entity back in Kyoto.


----------



## Valky (Jan 10, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seriously Eva rolled all over him last time they met, Eva destroyed a 8000 lvl demonic entity back in Kyoto.



No she didn't destroyed it, she sealed it with the help of Chachamaru.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 10, 2009)

Eva was always alluded to being strong as hell. She can't help being gimped currently.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't try ranking Eva yet other than Rakan thinking she is over himself in power.  

This tournament might very well end with either Rakan giving Negi the money, on loan, or something.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 12, 2009)

I rank Eva over Rakan in strengthy based purely on her fighting style and Rakans


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 12, 2009)

I rank Eva over Rakan in strength based purely on her being a gothic lolita.

Another thing to keep in mind about Eva is that when she fought that summon, she exerted very little effort in doing so. Whether it was "sealed" at the time or not means little, she solo'd it fair and square.

Most importantly, however, is that when she was outside of the school for that fight, it wasn't the full moon. I'm willing to bet that with the full moon and her powers unrestricted, she would be a ma-ma-ma-ma-monster. At best she could kick the crap out of Fate, at worst she would be on par with him.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 12, 2009)

Eva is back. Hell yeah!

Doesn't matter if it's a clone or not.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Eva destroyed a 8000 lvl demonic entity back in Kyoto.


Where'd we get the power lvl of that demon?


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jan 13, 2009)

When Rakan drew the different powerlevels in the blackboard.

Am I the only one who thinks that a 100% bloodlusted Eva is equal or stronger than Nagi?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 13, 2009)

mailer-daemon said:


> When Rakan drew the different powerlevels in the blackboard.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that a 100% bloodlusted Eva is equal or stronger than Nagi?



Hmmm probably. I doubt she would be close to matching him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 13, 2009)

She definitely couldn't defeat Nagi; proof being that she'd been trying for years, and he found no difficulty in humiliating her. Nagi is probably >9,000 times stronger.

However, Nagi is the "number one" in this story, and will likely stay that way right up until the last few chapters (Negi will prove he's more powerful than his father by defeating something that defeated him, there will be a sappy death-scene with son crying over father, etc. A simple generic Shounen ending). So saying that Eva is far weaker than Nagi is kind of like saying A panther is less deadly than a hand grenade: She's still very powerful, just not in comparison.

Considering Eva hasn't actually gotten to fight at all in this story (yet), I'm taking that as a cue to her power in and of itself.


----------



## GsG (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I wonder how Negi is going to improve.  He'll probably receive more training from clone Evangeline and during split second dream sequences during his fight with Rakan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was thinking about the Thousand Master and maybe he screwed up and has been turned into an hermine. Maybe he's Kamo-kun !


----------



## Valky (Jan 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was thinking about the Thousand Master and maybe he screwed up and has been turned into an hermine. Maybe he's Kamo-kun !



lol, I was thinking like that too.

so the thousand master has turned perverted.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was thinking about the Thousand Master and maybe he screwed up and has been turned into an hermine. Maybe he's Kamo-kun !



That would be awesome and Eva being negi mom


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jugger said:


> That would be awesome and Eva being negi mom



That would explain at least why he's so popular with the ladies


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 13, 2009)

lol thousand master ermine


----------



## Smoke (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, what woman was awesome enough to have the Zeh Sousand Mastah sleep with her  and get her preggers?


It wasn't Eva tho. She got stuck in  that young age, probably before she hit puberty. So I don't think she has the ability to conceive.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was thinking about the Thousand Master and maybe he screwed up and has been turned into an hermine. Maybe he's Kamo-kun !



I totally support this. It isn't just mildly cool, it would be the greatest ending to a Shounen. I can imagine it.

Kamo: "Congratulations! You singlehandedly defeat the underworld, gained lordship over the magical world, had an orgy with 13 underage girls, and only lost three of your students in the process! And before the age of 12!"

Negi: "Yeah that's fine and dandy, but I never met my father, so I am a failure" *Sulk/Cry/Whine*

Kamo: "...orly?"

And then he would transform and the manga would end there and every reader in Japan would be left with a massive "wtf?".


----------



## moocifer (Jan 13, 2009)

Since Fate/Tertium isn't living (Eva called him a construct), does that make him like Chachazero I.E. a puppet with individuality?  Would his master be that hooded guy, the leader of the supposed bad guys, or is Fate more like Pein from Naurto and the "real" Fate is somewhere else and projects his power through a construct?

Also, what are Zazie's friends? They talk about eating people, see the ghost girl clearly, and wear suspicious outfits all the time so they're probably not human.  And if they aren't human, what does that make Zazie?  I know this question isn't current but it's always bothered me


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 13, 2009)

moocifer said:


> Also, what are Zazie's friends? They talk about eating people, see the ghost girl clearly, and wear suspicious outfits all the time so they're probably not human.  And if they aren't human, what does that make Zazie?  I know this question isn't current but it's always bothered me



She will forever be an enigma


----------



## Jugger (Jan 14, 2009)

That Hermine being nagi would explain why he was so in rush for negi to get kissed and making that love list. He wants best for his son


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2009)

That would be a twist if Nagi was really Kamo.   I could easily imagine Eva flipping out when she gets news.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2009)

Pedo? Nah, it's still legit.

The girls are 15 and negi is 10

As long as they're 15 on the inside, then it doesn't matter if they look like 5/6 year olds on the outside


----------



## Jugger (Jan 15, 2009)

She is real hell yeah


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

Smoke said:


> As long as they're 15 on the inside, then it doesn't matter if they look like 5/6 year olds on the outside


Wtf  **


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 15, 2009)

dude what the hell do negi mean when he said that this isnt the real eva
is she like a physical manifestation of that scroll negi use to learn the magia erebea
i mean, i saw the third princess holding a scroll in the last page 
oh man ken always leave us BEGGING for more.   T.T


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2009)

-Maya- said:


> Eva's back thats great i hope it ain't a fake



Technically that Eva is a fake, but also the real Eva too.  It appears to be the same Eva projection that was inside Negi when he was training for Erebea.

And Negi pulling off a Naruto move.  


But it's interesting that the Princess appears.  Things are going to get interesting, for she would know Rakan's weaknesses.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 15, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> oh man ken always leave us BEGGING for more.



Reminds me of your mom.

Couldn't help myself, it was too easy of a mom joke.



> for she would know Rakan's weaknesses.



Somehow, I think Negi getting naked and doing a spread for Rakan isn't going to win him this one.


----------



## GsG (Jan 15, 2009)

12,000 eh?  Seems like Negi is going to have to learn Kaio-o-ken to multiply his power enough to match Rakan now.


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 15, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Reminds me of your mom.
> 
> Couldn't help myself, it was too easy of a mom joke.




dude man what are we, in the sixth grade 
how old is that joke?


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 15, 2009)

hey im not sure but does anyone noticed that in chapter 232, fate's blood is white or another color other than red when he is fighting negi's father in that final battle

[1]


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 15, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> how old is that joke?



Not as old as your mom.

We can do this all day. I live off mom jokes. I even use them on my siblings, which always backfires, which is always funny.



> hey im not sure but does anyone noticed that in chapter 232, fate's blood is white or another color other than red when he is fighting negi's father in that final battle



That, or fate is crying.

We already know he isn't human, but I guess it isn't something I noticed regardless.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like tears than blood.



CoonDawg said:


> Somehow, I think Negi getting naked and doing a spread for Rakan isn't going to win him this one.



Humor needs work.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Love how OTT is Rakan, even Eva comments on it.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 16, 2009)

Rakan better watch out, Negi wants to Astrape him.

sorry couldn't help it.  

So Eva is at least = Rakan confirmed.  She will probably get stronger next chapter though, always does.  It's practically an unintentional running joke.


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 17, 2009)

but this eva isnt the real eva 
even negi said so when katarou ask eva why is she here


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 17, 2009)

chapter 239 spoiler, don't be suprised


----------



## isanon (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and negi is most likely kissing ANOTHER aunt


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> chapter 239 spoiler, don't be suprised




*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi is slowly but surely building his army of beautiful ladies , what a pimp


 and thanks for the spoilers


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> chapter 239 spoiler, don't be suprised






*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi just bagged himself another princess.  That makes it 3 now.  

Not to mention her outfit..... 






isanon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and negi is most likely kissing ANOTHER aunt




*Spoiler*: __ 



I highly doubt it.  

Asuna and Arika are Ostia Princesses, while this woman is a Hellas Princess.   So unless they intermarry like real royals, I doubt they could have any blood relations.


----------



## isanon (Jan 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



well if the magical world is anything like our world royalty likes to marry other royalty so its not very unlikely that they are related


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 17, 2009)

The novelty of the Pactios doesn't run out for Chamo ever.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Jan 17, 2009)

When the Hellas princess arrived at the end of chapter 238 she was together with quite a few people. 2 of them being ones from Negis class that can't do magic. If the princess makes a pactio in from of them they would likely want to do one as well. How could they pass up the offer? A great magic device just for them at the cost of a kiss they most likely would like to do anyway.

What was their artefacts in the anime? They are Makie and Yuuna right? Or am I confusing their names here?

Sidenote: Will the one impersonating Asuna remember everything that has been seen and heard when she was using the copy of Asunas memories and personality. Is she herself unconsious in a way so she doesn't interfere with the behaviour or is she just watching from within the mind on what's going on. She has to drop the disguise sometime. How will that happen. Depending on how it happens should probably tell if she knows what has happened around her when she was Asuna. Will Fate deactivate the artifact? Is a codeword required? Can she just drop the disguise whenever she wants?


----------



## GsG (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems like Negi will kiss girls young and old I suppose.  Though if they look attractive then why not.   He should get a big card case to start putting all his cards in to keep them better organized.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 17, 2009)

Which one is Arika again? and how does Negi know here


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 18, 2009)

-Maya- said:


> Which one is Arika again? and how does Negi know here



Arika is the woman that looks like Chachamaru or a Grown-up Eva.



Puuuuuth said:


> What was their artefacts in the anime? They are Makie and Yuuna right? Or am I confusing their names here?



Makie's was a Magic Baton Twerler.

Yuuna's was a Magic Basketball Uniform with deadly balls.  


If they do get Pactio's, then Makie's will probably be the same thing.   However, I think Yuuna might get something different than a Sports Motiff, after all her father is a mage.  



> Sidenote: Will the one impersonating Asuna remember everything that has been seen and heard when she was using the copy of Asunas memories and personality. Is she herself unconsious in a way so she doesn't interfere with the behaviour or is she just watching from within the mind on what's going on. She has to drop the disguise sometime. How will that happen. Depending on how it happens should probably tell if she knows what has happened around her when she was Asuna. Will Fate deactivate the artifact? Is a codeword required? Can she just drop the disguise whenever she wants?



Of course she will remember everything, she's a spy.   That's why she copied Asuna to the T, to pass her off flawlessly.

When she will be found out?  Perhaps she messes up and they quickly catch on, or she reveals herself when they are in the thick of things with Fate.  And I don't think Mages can forcably cause their partners pactios to be disabled.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 18, 2009)

Fake Asuna seems to be a perfect copy in terms of personality and knowledge.  So she won't be caught like that.

Can she actually do everything Asuna can though?  Are her abilities and strength copied perfectly as well?  What about the pactio card?

Getting into a fight with Fate, she could simply turn on them.

Outside source information, someone could tell them she was fake.

Raiding Fates stronghold, they could accidentally discover the real one.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Fake Asuna in the last page, you can almost smell the potential for evil.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Jan 18, 2009)

Shiori (Now fake Asuna) seems to be under some sort of self-suggestion, or hypnosis. At least that's what Homura (Flame-girl) told Asuna in this

Shiori also activates the copy of Asunas personality and memories. If Shiori is still in control would the fake Asuna take the trouble of trying to figure out where Homura went? Wouldn't Shioris consiousnes have to take a back-seat role and just watch without interfering? Otherwise, couldn't she be found out from odd behaviour? And they are aware of Nodokas mind reading ability. But then, didn't Evangeline say that it was a outer conciousnes seeking artefact?
this

If only "Asuna" thoughts are there perhaps Nodoka wouldn't find anything strange if she read her mind. But if Shiori's own personality is watching within, wouldn't Nodokas artifact pic up those thoughts too? But then, that artefact that she aquired that would tell someones name. How does that operate? Will it tell someone their true name or will it just probe it out of their mind?

Something that could be a dead giveaway is if Nodoka used thought-pursuit like she did in this, on Fate. Would that even be possible? If they could they would probably know right away that Asuna is fake.


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 19, 2009)

chapter 239 full spoilers pictures

A great selection of Mens & Ladies watches

A great selection of Mens & Ladies watches


----------



## Drew8898 (Jan 19, 2009)

All these powerups one after another is kinda ruining the series for me. It's kinda cheap, and it was a whole lot better when there was hard training happening in the background to justify Negi's growth.  

And if Negi needs an edge, why isn't he using what he already has at his disposal.  When Nodoka got the magical earpiece, I expected something like her giving it to Negi while she hid and used her artifact during his battles.  That way he'd hear everything that showed up in her book in real time.


----------



## GsG (Jan 19, 2009)

Well when you have to keep fighting opponents that are far beyond your own level and the gap between the opponents is very wide, it seems that power ups are needed to even be in the opponents' presence without instantly dying.  Perhaps they can show fights with intermediate, lesser opponents as training, but usually those aren't always shown since not everyone might find that entertaining.  The scenario is sort of like the training in the field with monsters in RPGs for experience before fighting the next boss.  It's necessary (not including the people who specifically run no-exp games), but not always the most entertaining thing to do repeatedly or look at.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> Seems like Negi will kiss girls young and old I suppose.  Though if they look attractive then why not.   He should get a big card case to start putting all his cards in to keep them better organized.



Kids going to have his own Yu-gi-oh deck of Pactio cards by the end of this thing!  

Girls in his class (minus Eva, Chachamaru, and Sayo), probably Anya, possibly others from the magical world.  His father must be so proud!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 19, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Kids going to have his own Yu-gi-oh deck of Pactio cards by the end of this thing!
> 
> Girls in his class (minus Eva, Chachamaru, and Sayo), probably Anya, possibly others from the magical world.  His father must be so proud!



Who's to say he'll keep it at just _girls_?


----------



## Drew8898 (Jan 19, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Who's to say he'll keep it at just _girls_?



Seems to me like his father collected male cards considering his old running buddies had them.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I could see the humor when it's Kotoro's turn and him and Negi are going , then the girls egging them on to do it.

Then afterwards, Negi and Kotoro get green in the face and Kotoro's the one barfing.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, I could see the humor when it's Kotoro's turn and him and Negi are going , then the girls egging them on to do it.
> 
> Then afterwards, Negi and Kotoro get green in the face and Kotoro's the one barfing.



Lol what about Rakkan?  *shot for saying it*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm, but can you pactio someone whose already been pactioed?


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Hmm, but can you pactio someone whose already been pactioed?



I suppose the answer is yes. take for axemple AL. he has one with nagi,and some orders with some unknow people.


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 20, 2009)

not necessarily 
all of his other ones are "dead" cards, the magisters that al made these pactios with are dead.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2009)

If Negi beats Rakan he'll be most likely stronger than his father unless Akamatsu pulls a Takahata.


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, I could see the humor when it's Kotoro's turn and him and Negi are going , then the girls egging them on to do it.
> 
> Then afterwards, Negi and Kotoro get green in the face and Kotoro's the one barfing.


you know i have a theory about making pactio that excludes kissing 
a pactio is a connection with a magi and another person, the kissing part and the card is the proof of the bond that these two person share.
what if there is another way to show that kind of bond, like, i remember back in ancient china or some other culture, sworn brothers or sisters would get a bowl a water and drip some of their blood into the bowl and drank it to show that they are now connect by blood. i dont know, im just think out loud.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Arika is the woman that looks like Chachamaru or a Grown-up Eva.




The one thats Maybe Negi's mother?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 20, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> you know i have a theory about making pactio that excludes kissing
> a pactio is a connection with a magi and another person, the kissing part and the card is the proof of the bond that these two person share.
> what if there is another way to show that kind of bond, like, i remember back in ancient china or some other culture, sworn brothers or sisters would get a bowl a water and drip some of their blood into the bowl and drank it to show that they are now connect by blood. i dont know, im just think out loud.



Chamo already said there are other methods to do a pactio.  He called them a hassle though.  Chamo, being super awesome, is helping negi out by pretending it has to be done this particular way.  Now he may actually be correct, that the other methods are extremely annoying, however, i'd bet heavily a simple handshake or something would be enough.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Drew8898 said:


> And if Negi needs an edge, why isn't he using what he already has at his disposal.  When Nodoka got the magical earpiece, I expected something like her giving it to Negi while she hid and used her artifact during his battles.  That way he'd hear everything that showed up in her book in real time.



I like this idea.



Yagami1211 said:


> If Negi beats Rakan he'll be most likely stronger than his father unless Akamatsu pulls a Takahata.



Not necessarily. The Mage of the Beginning crippled Rakan with a single attack and Nagi managed to beat him.

But let's see what happens in the tourney.



Tracespeck said:


> Chamo already said there are other methods to do a pactio.  He called them a hassle though.  Chamo, being super awesome, is helping negi out by pretending it has to be done this particular way.  Now he may actually be correct, that the other methods are extremely annoying, however, i'd bet heavily a simple handshake or something would be enough.



I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## GsG (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe there is some sort of passive aura that gives him boosts as long as she has her power activated and near him?  *pulling at straws*


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

It  may be the she is the master in their pact  so  he gets the Artifact ....


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn, that princess...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was beginning to think that Theo was his mother (just from the way she was acting), but I guess the kiss killed that theory. The Japanese have a strict "no family kissing rule".

I'm really beginning to think that Arika isn't his mother. Not because I don't like the evidence, but because it just seems far too obvious. I think there's a big twist coming up.

And this whole "I can't tell you yet" bullshit is getting out of hand. If I was Negi, I would force it out of her. Nice person that is helping you or not, she is withholding all the answers that your life's goal wants to know.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly Negi has had to play by their stupid rules for too Long he should punish them all


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It might come to, Negi beating it out of them in some form, but right now he is still the kid holding that little wand as he looks up at his father and friends.  

He's maturing, getting stronger, etc.  yada yada.  However, if he knew she was his mother he'd lose his concentration.  Keeping in mind that Negi is only a 10 year old, though obscenely powerful one, it is for his own good right now.

Fate might be his father's most powerful enemy, but that doesn't mean he isn't the only one still alive, nor does it speak to by how much he is the strongest foe.  

that might segue into a Evangline/Akira/Nagi triangle thingy.  

Something "killed" Nagi.  Something Nagi apparently expected based on his copy of Ku:Nel's reaction.  Something that has forced Nagi to remain in hiding.  Something his search will force him to encounter.

If Negi can't beat Rakan or Fate yet, then why hand him the information that would lead him straight there?

EDIT:

As for Akira... she keeps giving me a "good" Evangeline vibe >_>.  

I agree, it is a tad too obvious to be Negi's mother, but 

EDIT 2:

To be fair, there are times I wonder if Chamo isn't Nagi, Negi's mother or Negi's grandfather... >_>.  

No basis in facts.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2009)

Aw, no Negima next week.   But also means that 240 is going to be an awesome chapter.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 239_ 



This chapter really solidified it for me that Princess Arika is indeed Negi's mother.   (Even if Negi didn't ask that long-awaited question).

And from Theo's goof, it seems she somewhat knows the circumstances what happened to Nagi and Arika on that tragic night.




Anyhow, I got a good chuckle out of the Negi defeating Zero moment?  



BTW Theo's a babe!


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait What Night?

Could someone remind me of Negi childhood i thought his mother died when he was like 6


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought hte mother has never been talked about? But then maybe it was his mother who he was standing over when he was 6, but I doubt that. I think Nagi would have shown a little more emotion. I think that was just his sister/cousin/whatever.


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I thought hte mother has never been talked about? But then maybe it was his mother who he was standing over when he was 6, but I doubt that. I think Nagi would have shown a little more emotion. I think that was just his sister/cousin/whatever.



I really got to reread this manga


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 22, 2009)

Katanas. This is the chick on the hill.

Katanas. this is Arika.

I don't think that they're the same person. And I don't think the girl on the hill is her mother, anyway. I'm almost positive that it is his sister, Nekane. If I could find the chapter in which Asuna enters Negi's memories (which I believe is around the same time they went to the beach and there was that mini-feud) I could find out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 22, 2009)

The girl on the hill is Nekane. At the time Negi was living in the village, he only had his cousin and the villagers with him. His pops and mom were never there during that time.

And yet another break. :/


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, that's Nekane in the flashback.  Only she, Nagi, and Stan were the only relatives Negi's ever talked about, until now.

Since Negi was left in Nekane and Stan's care at such an young age, we only assumed that his mother was dead (since Negi wasn't out looking for her too).   But given what we learn this chapter, there is a possibility that she could be alive and Nagi was out searching for her, instead of us suspecting that he was being chased.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 22, 2009)

Stupid negi gets to kiss the hot Theo........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

^ive been wondering the same thing, the question becomes how much of a bastard is akamatsu trying to be; it does seem obvious that its his mom, but maybe hes not really trying to trick us, maybe it is his mom; maybe he is trying to trick us , we will think its too obvious and think she is not, and if he reveals it is her we'll be like clever trying to get us to over think; 

or it could be possible someone else is his mom

id say now 70/30 its his mom

and yes theo was looking good 

but personally i think there are three things akamatsu should go ahead and get out of the way; 
1. give yue her memories back
2. finally tell that girl, forgot her name, that nagi = negi
3. cmon you got all these powerful wizards and no one suspects that asuna is fake


----------



## Jugger (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe Negi transforms into his normal form after beating Rakan and tell who he really is. That way we could get 1 and 2 from your list


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea, it's been bugging me so much that Asuna got taken and no one has wondered a thing about it. They won't even show the fake. And no one is even worrying about Anya.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

the thing that bugs me more is how the fake can fit the personality and act so normally, it one thing to look like the person but to act like them


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 23, 2009)

It annoys me too, just wait until the characters find out.  The author is doing a fantastic job of building tension with this.  It reminds me of when negi came out of eva's dimension thing to find it was a week past the battle date and they were all arrested.  That looked pretty grim...


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 24, 2009)

With the recent question from Negi about his mother (my mind is kinda hazy trying to think back), but has it been confirmed that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuna and Arika are sisters or what? Same surname and all that jazz? 'Entheofusia' or some such. If so, then I guess she's officially out for Negi's future special someone if Arika is indeed Negi's mother.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2009)

yea arika and asuna are sisters, although it has not been revealed if they are step sisters, ie asuna is adopted or real sisters; id prefer the latter, i dont like the pairing of negi x asuna

ideally id prefer negi x everyone, but if i had to pick one negi x asuna, cmon ken you fucked up with shinbo this is your chance to fix it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, if Negi and Arika are really mother and son :S

Aunt + Nephew is definitely the way to go.


----------



## tulongdao (Jan 24, 2009)

i am also wondering about something 
is nekane, negi's real sister, i mean blood-related, or is she someone that acts like a sister to her, because from her pictures, i can conclude that she is around 18-20 years old or older, well she can't be older that 20 years old if we are going by the assumption that princess akira is the mother. so does that mean nagi had her right after that final fight with that evil organization, Cosmo something? 
does that also mean that nekane have huge magical potential like negi but we havent seen any so far.


----------



## Drew8898 (Jan 24, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> i am also wondering about something
> is nekane, negi's real sister, i mean blood-related, or is she someone that acts like a sister to her, because from her pictures, i can conclude that she is around 18-20 years old or older, well she can't be older that 20 years old if we are going by the assumption that princess akira is the mother. so does that mean nagi had her right after that final fight with that evil organization, Cosmo something?
> does that also mean that nekane have huge magical potential like negi but we havent seen any so far.



Considering how mature most of the girls in Negi's class look despite being in middle school, Nekane could just be another mature looking young woman and it'd still be somewhat possible for her to be Negi's sister within the allotted time frame.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 24, 2009)

She is his cousin. It was stated somewhere, God only knows where. But she's definitely his cousin.

And she's probably 25. It's reeeeeally hard to tell in Manga (almost as much as it is to tell with real-world Asians), but from the "motherly" figure that she has, I'm almost positive she's mid-twenties.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> i am also wondering about something
> is nekane, negi's real sister, i mean blood-related, or is she someone that acts like a sister to her, because from her pictures, i can conclude that she is around 18-20 years old or older, well she can't be older that 20 years old if we are going by the assumption that princess akira is the mother. so does that mean nagi had her right after that final fight with that evil organization, Cosmo something?
> does that also mean that nekane have huge magical potential like negi but we havent seen any so far.



Nekane is really Negi's Cousin (Daughter of Nagi's unknown brother).  Japanese like to refer cousins as "brother" or "sister" sometimes.

And I agree, she has to be around 18 years old as well, since she appeared to be a young teenager in the flashback.



rhino25 said:


> With the recent question from Negi about his mother (my mind is kinda hazy trying to think back), but has it been confirmed that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Like Kira said, Asuna and Arika are sisters, but there was a side-step into the explaination that hints that Asuna isn't blood-related.   Either a Cousin or Adopted into the family.   Heck, with magical mangas, you can't even rule out the possibility of artificial creation (doubt it, but you never know).


----------



## Valky (Jan 24, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> She is his cousin. It was stated somewhere, God only knows where. But she's definitely his cousin.
> 
> And she's probably 25. It's reeeeeally hard to tell in Manga (almost as much as it is to tell with real-world Asians), but from the "motherly" figure that she has, I'm almost positive she's mid-twenties.



It's stated in the anime, and Negima Neo ..


----------



## Jugger (Jan 24, 2009)

it was in manga too that she is negi cousin i haven?t watch anime


----------



## -Maya- (Jan 24, 2009)

so negi's mother may be alive


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ That certainly will be an expected plot twist. When is Takamachi and Mana gonna do something for god sake, they made a cameo 20~30 chapters back but still nothing.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 24, 2009)

There's something we have to keep in mind: Nagi left a memory of himself for Negi with Sanders in case something happened, which means that he thought he would disappear before he was born, but it was after he was conceived. He also disappeared BEFORE Negi was born, I believe. I can't remember, but I don't think Nagi had seen him yet. Or maybe he did... Didn't he say something like "You've grown a lot" or something?

Either way, he knew something bad was going to happen before he was even born. Since this si true, I wonder if Arika/whoever his mother is really is a captive, because Nagi wouldn't just let her get kidnapped.

But we also know that something bad happened to the two of them, from what Theo said about not being able to help.

I think it has something to do with the demon plane and something to do with an obligation. Perhaps they made a contract with a demon, or maybe Arika made a contract and Nagi is trying to rescue her? It has to be something that was forseen, because that image would have never been made for Negi. But it also had to be something that wasn't immediate, or else Negi wouldn't have been born and then abandoned shortly after.

I think Negi's birth alone is something very important. It'll probably be some typical gay plot-twist that they always put in Manga, like Negi is a clone or something, but we'll see. I think the fact that Ala Rubra is withholding information from him is key. Also notice that Sanders wanted Negi to go to the magical world.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 24, 2009)

I doubt Negi is a clone, but I do agree they'll probably be some lame plot-twist to make his birth important or something.

I just think Ala Rubra withholding information from his is due to the simple fact he might not be ready for it. If its something big, involving his dad and mom don't you think Negi would try to do something? And if he isn't strong enough who knows what might happen.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 26, 2009)

Samui

3 days and a page late, but this is that "flashback" section I was talking about with Nekane. Doesn't mention that she's a cousin but I'm positive she is.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 26, 2009)

This is an interesting manga. Nice blend of different genres.

It's a shame that there is no chapter this week.


----------



## Calgar (Jan 26, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I doubt Negi is a clone, but I do agree they'll probably be some lame plot-twist to make his birth important or something.
> 
> I just think Ala Rubra withholding information from his is due to the simple fact he might not be ready for it. If its something big, involving his dad and mom don't you think Negi would try to do something? And if he isn't strong enough who knows what might happen.



Here's a thought....Negi IS Nagi. He foresaw some manner of issue and cast a spell on himself to reverse his age and wipe his memories until some undetermined point in the future. It's not like shape changing magic or memory altering magic aren't already canon.

This would be an interesting plot twist...cause then he wouldn't really need a mother. Can explain away Nagi's "visitation" to young Negi as a trigger in the spell that provided him with his old staff, etc. Would explain everyone's hesitation to tell him anything, as they don't want to undo the memory alteration spell he set up. 

Just a thought anyways.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 26, 2009)

We already talked about the negi/nagi scenario some pages back, I think I wrote a short essay on it. In short, I doubt it, in long, it is very much possible and would be really cool, even if it is unlikely.

I don't think anyone knows. Why would he tell anyone about it? That would defeat the purpose. And the fact that Theo isn't telling about Arika is simply plot convenience to drag out our assumptions about her being his mother.

Nagi being a "fake memory" is actually REALLY easy, because no one was anywhere near when Nagi was there. Negi might have been the one to really have fought everyone, but his transformation was scripted so that in the case of emergency his powers were unlocked and his memory was fiddled with so it looked like it was someone else doing it. Only problem is I can't think of an instance when this has happened again, even though Negi has had 30 instances when he nearly died.

As much as I would love the plot twist, I can't say the same for the rest of the readers. It really just won't happen in my opinion, even if it fits well and is plausible.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Danchou said:


> It's a shame that there is no chapter this week.


w00t?! Wut is this bullshit!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 26, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> w00t?! Wut is this bullshit!



You took the words right out of my mouth :c


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> w00t?! Wut is this bullshit!



this happens like every other month


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone here have a colored picture of lightning mode Negi? I remember seeing it in AQS forum but I it's nearly impossible to find.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jan 27, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> this happens like every other month



Seems more like every 3 weeks @A@


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 27, 2009)

It isn't TRC or xxxHolic, so I will make no complaints. Verbally.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 28, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> this happens like every other month



It?s better than 9 month


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 28, 2009)

Went through all the chapters in around 3 days, not a bad manga although it takes too long for the story to develop.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted you guys to show you French DVD boxes of the 1st anime series



I know this is manga talking, I didn't want to create a topic about that

wtf with that Lightning in the "N" ?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 28, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Negima!?

Europeans probably draw a direct like between HP and Negima, because of the whole "magic school" thing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol Harry potter...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 28, 2009)

BlaZeR said:


> Went through all the chapters in around 3 days, not a bad manga although it takes too long for the story to develop.


The Festival arc was dragged and somewhat pointless but other than that I really enjoy this current arc.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 28, 2009)

Fucking hate browsers, I lost like a 4 page message... In short:

I liked the Festival arc, even if it was pointless overall it gave a lot of character, pactio and power growth. I like this one more since it is more about Nagi, and I predict the next three arcs will be finding where Nagi is (remember the "Clue" Eishun gave Negi and the Wyvern? Negi could kick that Wyvern's ASS now), actually finding him, and then helping him succeed in whatever he ran away for. Whether this will be done in 50 chapters or 500 I have no idea, but I hope 500 since this is my favorite ongoing manga. But then I kind of want to see it end in a way since I love everything Ken has made (though I haven't read A.I. Love You yet, since I can't find it anywhere... I assume it is cake though.)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 29, 2009)

Coondawg, that Wyvern was guarding Al's place.   (Chapter 163)  

And it was Al that basically directed Negi to the Magic World.  


As for Nagi, I'm betting we will get an understanding where he could be at the end of this arc.   But most likely they won't be searching for him until two arcs from now, which you basically suggested.   Because between and then, there has to be a downtime arc with the girls graduating from Mahora Middle School, perhaps a bit of training as well.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Coondawg, that Wyvern was guarding Al's place.   (Chapter 163)
> 
> And Eishun's "clue" was pointing Negi to Al, and it was him that basically directed Negi to the Magic World.



Owned... I have to admit, that hurt my pride a little bit. Let's pretend like this never even happened.

Not sure if they'll ever graduate. It's only been some, what, 3 months since the start? Although that's probably longer now that they've been in the magic world for a really long time. And if they do, they'll probably plot-rape it and make Negi into a high-school teacher. Don't forget that it's a ladder school.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe they will, because graduation supposed to be a month away, and they been in the Magic World for a month.   Which means when they finally get back to Earth, they will realize they are going to be late and make a mad dash for Mahora and make it in time for the graduation ceremony.  

Come to think about it, I wonder if Ken will use the International Date Line plot?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> International Date Line plot?



To Catch a Predator - Overseas?

I think you've got it wrong, it says nothing about graduation, only the second term.



According to Wikipedia, Japan uses a tri-mester system, but colleges use semester. I think Mahora counts under those rules, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2009)

I loved the tournament, and the festival arc was more or less a prequel to the Chao Battle.
The tournament was the shit. I loved almost all the battles. Kaede


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 31, 2009)

240 spoiler pictures



RS


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so nagi is the one who got a pactio card this time. i was wondering why that girl did a pactio with negi


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> 240 spoiler pictures
> 
> 
> 
> RS



CCCCXCVI?  (IE: 496).  

Well, looks like the Princess has been around the block quite a bit.  



blazingshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so nagi is the one who got a pactio card this time. i was wondering why that girl did a pactio with negi



It was explained last chapter:  To give even the odds between Negi and Rakan.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 31, 2009)

> It was explained last chapter: To give even the odds between Negi and Rakan.


my interpretation was "if you win i'll give you some nookie" i guess i was wrong


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2009)

Consider that a bonus.


----------



## al103 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> CCCCXCVI?  (IE: 496).
> 
> Well, looks like the Princess has been around the block quite a bit.



Pactio number have nothing in common with number of pactios. Imma and Rakan both had 1001. And 496 is 1+2+..+30+31.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder what kind of abilitythepactio will grant negi


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2009)

that princes is sure horny:ho


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sure that wasn't the first consideration she had


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2009)

al103 said:


> Pactio number have nothing in common with number of pactios. Imma and Rakan both had 1001. And 496 is 1+2+..+30+31.



You realize it that was a joke, right?


----------



## al103 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You realize it that was a joke, right?



I understand 1/10 of that type of jokes. And don't understand why they are called jokes - they are not funny.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 2, 2009)

chapter 240 full spoiller image.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 2, 2009)

Awsome  can?t wait for next chapter


----------



## GsG (Feb 2, 2009)

Rakan is going to slice Negi and Kotaro in half.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 2, 2009)

240 LQ scan raw


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 2, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> 240 LQ scan raw



very low quality...looks like a good chapter though.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK! HE'S GOT A PACTIO OMFG AWESOME!!!! XD


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 3, 2009)

hey 
do anyone have any guesses on what negi's pactio item will be
they tend to be whatever is on the card's picture
but negi already own that staff, so i was think it might be that book thing he is holding at the corner, i wonder what its ability is?


----------



## Jugger (Feb 3, 2009)

I think he will get sword well that would be most useful against rakan


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 3, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> chapter 240 full spoiller image.



2 goku's:ho


----------



## blackmecca (Feb 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Rakan is going to slice Negi and Kotaro in half.



as much as i would like for that to happen, you already know that negi is going to win in some crappy way


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 4, 2009)

> That MediaFire link ain't workin' at all, download won't start.


refres the page and it might work. it did for me


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 4, 2009)

scans out, awesome chapter, as usual.  Negi found a way to hax even more, dunno why I am surprised.  I still say he is going to lose this fight though.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2009)

His pactio is gonna be a muthafucking light saber.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 4, 2009)

holy shit
anyone beside me thinks negi and Kotaro new battle gear is the fucking awesome
negi's gear looks like a hybrid of the the ones mana and kaeda wore during the school festival arc, especially the pants.
this post
this post
man i really want to buy that trench coat that kotaro is wearing, hope they will make some in the future


omg i love this picture of negi and kotaro 
they look so badass, when i first saw i didnt recognize negi
the way ken drawed negi was awesome, especially that confident smirk


----------



## blackmecca (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm wondering has Negi ever lost a fight? Not any surprise attacks on him or the enemy chickening out on the fight but a full out one-on-one fight


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

blackmecca said:


> I'm wondering has Negi ever lost a fight? Not any surprise attacks on him or the enemy chickening out on the fight but a full out one-on-one fight



Every single time he's ever fought Fate? All of his teachers? His dad?


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 5, 2009)

blackmecca said:


> I'm wondering has Negi ever lost a fight? Not any surprise attacks on him or the enemy chickening out on the fight but a full out one-on-one fight


yeah the first time he and chao fight, that was during night time and chao used the Cassiopeia to beat the shit out of negi 
another time is during the festival tournament when ku:nel changed into Nagi and totally pwnage negi's ass
there is always his training with eva, he get his ass handed to him every time ^^
oh, one more time is when negi got his arm cut off by that shadow user guy, Kagetarou


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2009)

Speaking of Kagetarou, I'm still getting that "we know him" vibe.    Especially with Rakan saying, "You should know that."

Right now, my thoughts it's either Mana or Takamichi in disguise.



al103 said:


> I understand 1/10 of that type of jokes. And don't understand why they are called jokes - they are not funny.



Not everyone's humor is the same.   Besides, a few chuckled at it.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 5, 2009)

blackmecca said:


> I'm wondering has Negi ever lost a fight? Not any surprise attacks on him or the enemy chickening out on the fight but a full out one-on-one fight



Negi has this thing about his fights.  Unless he's fighting fodder, he always loses unless it's really, really important that he win, either because lives are on the line or for the sake of the plot.

Eva stomps all over him every time he spars with her.  He should have lost to Setsuna and Takamichi and is smart enough to realize that fact.  Albiero stomped him into the ground (or rather the Nagi clone did, though I have no doubt Al could win on his own as well), Fate walks all over him.

Basically, if it's not life and death, or it won't advance the plot, expect him to get his ass kicked, usually very hard, unless his enemy is cheap fodder (the bounty hunters after Nodoka, Chao's robots, etc.).


----------



## G-Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Speaking of Kagetarou, I'm still getting that "we know him" vibe.    Especially with Rakan saying, "You should know that."
> 
> Right now, my thoughts it's either Mana or Takamichi in disguise.



Not unless Mana has been seriously holding back every time she fights Kaede, or she somehow completely changed her entire fighting style which she has apparently used since she was a small child.  Same for Takamichi, and frankly, I can't see someone who basically threw the fight at the tournament willingly chopping off Negi's arm just to prove a point.

It may be someone who knew Nagi and the rest of Ala Rubra (which could explain why he took Nagi's claim of being related to the real Nagi so seriously), but I can't see it being someone we actually have seen before.

Kagetarou's magic most closely resembles Takane of anyone we've seen (the shadow-whips of her doll, the resistence to physical blows, and even his costume resembles her shadow minions), and she's a pure joke character.  

No way she'd get so much stronger so fast, and even if she did, one, Kagetarou seems to be a guy (though that doesn't amount to much in this manga as seen by the booby-obsessed bounty hunter actually being a very small girl in some sort of mechanical suit), and two, she's nowhere near brutal enough to chop off someone's arm unless she somehow though Negi/Nagi was a serious bad guy.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Same for Takamichi, and frankly, I can't see someone who basically threw the fight at the tournament willingly chopping off Negi's arm just to prove a point.



Precisely.

And last time I checked Mana only knew how to shoot a gun.


----------



## blackmecca (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, and my opinion on the upcoming fight.  To me I want Negi to loose, I dunno I just can't see Negi beating Rakan now. I'm guessing that both of them would do their best attacks, but Rakan's a bit more powerful but a very close match and Rakan will accept Negi like a man.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2009)

hold up negi is not as weak as you people are making him out to be, and where is all this eva hype coming from ; negi first of all did draw her to a stalemate kinda in there first real fight, but his dad, he basically was dicking around and beat her full grown form no problem; for God's sake if i remeber correctly he got her to fall into a hole and then had enough time to pull out his book of spells; she looked kinda lame and now all of sudden she is supposed to be this crazy top tier fighter

and none of the fights against his students really count because he never really goes all out

- but if there are any doubts as of chapter 240 negi would curbstomp any of his students in a fight; hell they could take him all on and hed win


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 5, 2009)

Eva was messing around with negi when they fought or something, kind of a weak moment in the plot.  Nagi beating her is more easily explained by the fact that he completely caught her off guard using her weaknesses against her, was questionable if she really wanted to fight anyway.  But again that was mostly for plot and humor, don't take it too seriously.

The author straight up says in the story eva=rakan in terms of strength.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2009)

son you obviously have not read a lot of manga in your day; authors say a lot of stuff and make a lot of power rankings and the like, and then one second later completely rewrite the book

eva was serious in the first fight, she was trying to kill the kid for his blood, it was till he saved her that she began being sweet on the kid; maybe the nagi thing was more for comedy, but that doesnt change the fact that she got beat by falling in a hole
rakan - this fools power level fluctuates more than the market these days

and agree whoever took off negis arm it was not takamichi or any of his students; i honestly dont even think that eva or rakan at this point would go that far, i know they would say they would but they would not get to the point of something as extereme as taking off an arm


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eva was serious in the first fight, she was trying to kill the kid for his blood, it was till he saved her that she began being sweet on the kid; maybe the nagi thing was more for comedy, but that doesnt change the fact that she got beat by falling in a hole
> rakan - this fools power level fluctuates more than the market these days


Actually, Eva was still affected by the curse. Hence, the reason why she's still after Negi to suck his blood. She never said she was in full power IIRC. Even in Kyoto arc she's still not in her absolute best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2009)

Interesting....I wonder what that Pactio card of Negi's will actually accomplish in this match?


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 5, 2009)

Well it seems that its gonna be some sort of attack if he's using it directly against rakan


----------



## GsG (Feb 5, 2009)

72 times?  Room of Spirit and Time much? 

Also, I still say Negi will use Kai-o-ken in his fight with Rakan to close the power gap.  It will be kind of like how 8,000 PL base Goku was able to fight 18,000 PL base Vegeta.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> son you obviously have not read a lot of manga in your day; authors say a lot of stuff and make a lot of power rankings and the like, and then one second later completely rewrite the book
> 
> eva was serious in the first fight, she was trying to kill the kid for his blood, it was till he saved her that she began being sweet on the kid; maybe the nagi thing was more for comedy, but that doesnt change the fact that she got beat by falling in a hole
> rakan - this fools power level fluctuates more than the market these days






No  you are wrong  ....  even  before  the  fight Eva was becoming  fond of him after he  took care of her  when  she was  sick  and    RIGHT  before  the  fight  she assured  Chachamaru   that she wasn't  going to kill him because  she was  beginning to like  the  brat .  Her heart wasn't really into that fight  and  she's  been kicking his butt since  .


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 5, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Not unless Mana has been seriously holding back every time she fights Kaede, or she somehow completely changed her entire fighting style which she has apparently used since she was a small child.  Same for Takamichi, and frankly, I can't see someone who basically threw the fight at the tournament willingly chopping off Negi's arm just to prove a point.


what do you mean mana was holding back 
you make it sound like kaeda was never mana's match
the negi back then in chapter 198 was no where near kaeda's or mana's level
sure he had powered up with eva's training but kaeda would still have wipe the floor with him back then.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hold up negi is not as weak as you people are making him out to be, and where is all this eva hype coming from ; negi first of all did draw her to a stalemate kinda in there first real fight, but his dad, he basically was dicking around and beat her full grown form no problem; for God's sake if i remeber correctly he got her to fall into a hole and then had enough time to pull out his book of spells; she looked kinda lame and now all of sudden she is supposed to be this crazy top tier fighter
> 
> and none of the fights against his students really count because he never really goes all out
> 
> - but if there are any doubts as of chapter 240 negi would curbstomp any of his students in a fight; hell they could take him all on and hed win


wat the hell are you talking about 
negi in the beginning of the series wasnt worth squat, no offense but its true
the only reason negi won was because the power came up early and eva lost all of her power and almost fell into the lake, thats when she started to remember nagi and have "feelings" for negi.
hey come to think of it, if eva had fought negi the way she fought setsuna, using the puppet strings and martial arts, during the festival tournament, she still could have won easily even though negi have the magical power advantage.

actually about that fight with nagi and her falling into the hole, even though it is for laughs, it made no sense because by then eva have already conquered all of her vampire weakness and was a "high daylight walker", so there should be no way that garlic could affect her.  not to mention the fact that she was already in love with nagi so she wasnt really going all out to beat him, she was just a little girl trying to get his attention.
also i dont know where you get the idea that her "grown up" form is stronger then when she was just a child, but it doesnt matter if she is grown up or just a child her power level remain the same


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> son you obviously have not read a lot of manga in your day; authors say a lot of stuff and make a lot of power rankings and the like, and then one second later completely rewrite the book
> 
> and agree whoever took off negis arm it was not takamichi or any of his students; i honestly dont even think that eva or rakan at this point would go that far, i know they would say they would but they would not get to the point of something as extereme as taking off an arm


man you probably haven't read alot of manga beacuse i have read over 50 different manga from over 40 different author (that number is just from the top of my head), and i still think of myself as an amateur when it comes to manga and anime, and i dont remember any authors that "completely turn the story around", sure they maybe added a dramatic twist once in a while but that is just to make the story interesting.

also dont you think that maybe we are thinking too much about kagetarou, he could just be someone that nagi beat years ago and now trying to avenge his defeat through negi.
he isnt rakan or eva or mana or anyone that negi knows.
although i think that kagetarou isnt human because in chapter 198 page 12 panel 3, first bubble: he said "it's been a while since a human has survived more thatn 3 attacks" so he could be from the demon realm or one of the natives of the magical world, those people with animal charactistics
Link removed


----------



## isanon (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Interesting....I wonder what that Pactio card of Negi's will actually accomplish in this match?


it will create an illution of lots of inderage girls wearing only underware


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

isanon said:


> it will create an illution of lots of inderage girls wearing only underware



That isn't illusion, that's reality.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2009)

Well with Nagi vs Eva, she wasn't being serious because she was in love with him and Nagi knew it.   But he wasn't going to beat the snot out of her so he laid a simple trap.   Besides it was for comedic purposes.  


As for those who disagree to me about Kagetarou, look carefully at Rakan's words:



> Kagetarou:  Has he backed out?
> 
> Rakan:  Like Hell.  As long as his *friends* aren't in danger, that kid won't back down from anything.  *You should know that.*



1)  Why does Kagetarou know about Negi's friends?

2)  Those familiar with manga know that masked people always have some sort of connection to one of the main characters (usually the lead).

3)  We know Mana and Takimichi are in the Magic World, and hasn't been seen since.

So if it was another Ala Rubra (Zecht?) then that doesn't answer how he would know how Negi reacts about his friends?    

With Tachimichi, he knows how hard Negi efforts himself to protect his students, and we honestly haven't seen the extent of his magical skills beyond Kanka.   What's to say he doesn't have the abililty with such magic?

Mana, you all point out that she fights with guns.   But what's to say she doesn't have other magical skills as well?  And we know she knows how determined Negi can get.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Again: Why in the hell would either of them _cut his arm off_? Yes, Takamichi was pretty rough with him in the (previous) tournament, but I hardly see him hacking his arm off.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> So if it was another Ala Rubra (Zecht?) then that doesn't answer how he would know how Negi reacts about his friends?
> 
> With Tachimichi, he knows how hard Negi efforts himself to protect his students, and we honestly haven't seen the extent of his magical skills beyond Kanka.   What's to say he doesn't have the abililty with such magic?
> 
> Mana, you all point out that she fights with guns.   But what's to say she doesn't have other magical skills as well?  And we know she knows how determined Negi can get.


good point but you forgot one thing about Takimichi, he cant use incantation magic and im pretty sure that shadow magic involves incantation 

well for mana, it is never shown that mana could use high level magic, what she shown so far are bought magic, like the time bullets and magical teleportation charm, and age changing charm, but she is very proficient in "chi", which can explain her supernatural feats much the same as ku fei, who cant use magic at all.
we know that mana main fire power is guns as shown with her dead pactio card that her artifact is a pair of guns, she might be proficient in shadow magic, if it is true, but to reach the level of kagetarou, she would have to spend her entire life studying it, could only train in fire arms only sparingly, so that pretty much make her not a candidate


----------



## ansoncarter (Feb 5, 2009)

cheap

the pactio cards are cool for sidecharacters but it'll be lame if main character needs some lady showing up and granting him her power for him to put up a fight

kind of hope Negi loses now


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Again: Why in the hell would either of them _cut his arm off_? Yes, Takamichi was pretty rough with him in the (previous) tournament, but I hardly see him hacking his arm off.



How do we know from their perspective he/she was thinking, "He'll be okay"?



tulongdao said:


> good point but you forgot one thing about Takimichi, he cant use incantation magic and im pretty sure that shadow magic involves incantation
> 
> well for mana, it is never shown that mana could use high level magic, what she shown so far are bought magic, like the time bullets and magical teleportation charm, and age changing charm, but she is very proficient in "chi", which can explain her supernatural feats much the same as ku fei, who cant use magic at all.
> we know that mana main fire power is guns as shown with her dead pactio card that her artifact is a pair of guns, she might be proficient in shadow magic, if it is true, but to reach the level of kagetarou, she would have to spend her entire life studying it, could only train in fire arms only sparingly, so that pretty much make her not a candidate



True, but we still know little of these two and their full capabilities. Besides, don you think it's funny that Takamichi telling Rakan about Negi coming to the Magic World and not even look for him?


However, there is a third possibility who Kagetarou could very well be, and that is Takane (the Shadow-magic Teacher during the Mahora Festival, you know the one that can't keep clothes on.  ).  People forgot that she's in the Magic World too (Chapter 210) and Negi did compare Kagetarou's Shadow Magic to her's.  

Now people would say she was seen after Kagetarou cut off Negi's arm, but yet pay attention to the time.   We saw Takane and the others during the gate collapse, 2 or 3 weeks prior.    (I.E it was between August 9th to the 14th, but September 9th in the present).   So she could've caught up to them in that time.



CoonDawg said:


> To Catch a Predator - Overseas?
> 
> I think you've got it wrong, it says nothing about graduation, only the second term.
> 
> ...



BTW, almost forgot CD.   During this moment in Chapter 210, Mizura was the one that mentions "graduation".

Link removed


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, so? They have another term before graduation (at the very least). Doesn't mean graduation will happen at teh end of summer vacation.

Besides, there's always a lot of mistranslation about that kind of thing. Most translators seem to get "senior" and "junior" mixed up, not to mention "middleschool" and "highschool".


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2009)

Well we know the girls are in the third year of middle school.   And that's what you do at the end of the third term.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> However, there is a third possibility who Kagetarou could very well be, and that is Takane (the Shadow-magic Teacher during the Mahora Festival, you know the one that can't keep clothes on.  ).  People forgot that she's in the Magic World too (Chapter 210) and Negi did compare Kagetarou's Shadow Magic to her's.
> 
> Now people would say she was seen after Kagetarou cut off Negi's arm, but yet pay attention to the time.   We saw Takane and the others during the gate collapse, 2 or 3 weeks prior.    (I.E it was between August 9th to the 14th, but September 9th in the present).   So she could've caught up to them in that time.


absolutely not takane
the power difference between them is like god and mortal 
just not even a possibility and rakan definitely say that kagetarou is a guy and that they have a drink together, takane personality doesnt make me think that she would do that.
and she wasnt a teacher, she was a high school student


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2009)

Bah get me on technicality on the Student thing.  

Well, since everyone is disagreeing with all my suggestions, then who do you think it is?   Because I'm very confident that Kagetarou is someone we already know.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> man you probably haven't read alot of manga beacuse i have read over 50 different manga from over 40 different author (that number is just from the top of my head), and i still think of myself as an amateur when it comes to manga and anime, and i dont remember any authors that "completely turn the story around", sure they maybe added a dramatic twist once in a while but that is just to make the story interesting.
> 
> also dont you think that maybe we are thinking too much about kagetarou, he could just be someone that nagi beat years ago and now trying to avenge his defeat through negi.
> he isnt rakan or eva or mana or anyone that negi knows.
> ...



i own at least a few volumes from over 50 different authors, let alone the several hundred mangas that i have simply read, several hundred animes i have seen at least partial

uh bleach dragonball z or naruto are perfect examples where in one scene character a is the strongest and a few episodes/ chapters later they are weak as hell and someone else is the strongest - the best on that comes to mind is when piccolo fused with kami - he was the strongest for all of about a few episodes ; power levels stated by authors usually are about as reliable as citing wikipedia as  source for a term paper


but more to the point im skeptically we will see eva fight at any point, because she sure as hell isnt fighting negi and i dont think she will help out in the upcoming fight, so what her actual power level is moot, if we dont see her in a fight


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Bah get me on technicality on the Student thing.
> 
> Well, since everyone is disagreeing with all my suggestions, then who do you think it is?   Because I'm very confident that Kagetarou is someone we already know.



I prefer to just go with the flow, you have a point about the mask thing, and possibly that statement rakan said, but otherwise he hasn't been suspicious so I'll stick with him being who he said he was, someone nagi pissed off.  It could also be someone related to the story but who hasn't been seen in it, like the girls father who has those similar powers, i find that unlikely though.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

What a coincidence, I'm reading it at the moment.

I'm just at chapter 72...

And also, I like Evangeline A.K. McDowell, Chachamaru, Chachazero, Chisame Hasegawa and Sayo Aisaka.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Bah get me on technicality on the Student thing.
> 
> Well, since everyone is disagreeing with all my suggestions, then who do you think it is?   Because I'm very confident that Kagetarou is someone we already know.



I agree


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

it probably is someone from Nagis circle but not someone we have seen yet


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure on that, else Ken would've introduced them prior to now.  

The only ones left out of Ala Rubra that are not in the present are Gatou, Arika and Zecht.   From the Chapter 102 flashback, we pretty much are sure Gatou is dead.  Arika is either dead or captured, which leaves Zecht the only person left to make an apperance.  

That's why I'm focusing on those who we do know are in the Magic World that have a connection to Negi or Nagi.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 6, 2009)

i would laught so fucking much if he were nagi   but that?s not going to happen


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm telling you, Nagi is someone we already know. The principal, Chamo, Negi, one of the female students yet introduced, etc.

I don't _want_ it to be true, but we all know it is.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice chapter 240 again


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I think we're overlooking something rather important:

Notice here, this is with a weaker Climatact, and just seconds before she used a thunder move. She should be able to do it fast enough

"It would be an issue if he didn't show".

Sounds like Rakan has ulterior motives? While that could honestly mean anything, I maintain that it holds significance.


----------



## Calgar (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't get an ominous feeling from that comment. Felt more like he bet heavily on the fight and wants the money.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 6, 2009)

Questioooooooooon~ The number on negi's pactio is CCCCXCVI.... the hell number is that? xD My knowledge of Roman Numerals only goes so high.... ^^'


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

Supposedly the number doesn't mean anything. I think it's kinda like a serial number.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 7, 2009)

> Questioooooooooon~ The number on negi's pactio is CCCCXCVI.... the hell number is that? xD My knowledge of Roman Numerals only goes so high....


 the number is not supposed to be written like that anyways, it's supposed to be either CLXCVI = 496 or ILXCVI = 496



> Again: Why in the hell would either of them cut his arm off? Yes, Takamichi was pretty rough with him in the (previous) tournament, but I hardly see him hacking his arm off.


it was negi's fault that his arm came off. he was the one who wouldn't back down at the cost of his arm


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 7, 2009)

But are there any hints on the power of the Card?


----------



## Jugger (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder what is audience reaction to that card. They have those cameras so they will see that it has negi springfield on it


----------



## isanon (Feb 7, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> the number is not supposed to be written like that anyways, it's supposed to be either CLXCVI = 496 or ILXCVI = 496


edit i just realised your calculations are compleatly wrong

L = 50

D = 500


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 7, 2009)

241 spoiler


----------



## G-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> 241 spoiler



Earlier, one of us wondered if Negi's artifact was the book he was holding in the picture (since the only other object he holds in the card is his staff).

Based on the spoiler pic, I think his artifact is indeed a book, one that stores all of his student's pactio cards, and let's him temporarily mimic their artifacts.

I hope, if that's the case, that it has some serious limitations (like Albiero's book), otherwise it'd be way too broken.


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Earlier, one of us wondered if Negi's artifact was the book he was holding in the picture (since the only other object he holds in the card is his staff).
> 
> Based on the spoiler pic, I think his artifact is indeed a book, one that stores all of his student's pactio cards, and let's him temporarily mimic their artifacts.
> 
> I hope, if that's the case, that it has some serious limitations (like Albiero's book), otherwise it'd be way too broken.



I agree, it should have limitations.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



241時間目 ネギ、覚醒！！？

ラカンの全開攻撃で激しい爆発をする会場
しかし、ナギは無傷だった
しかも、その手に持っているのはハマノツルギ
ラカンの伝説のアーティファクトの剣ですら簡単に蕩けてしまい、本物だと認めざるを得ません
続いてネギは『七首・十六串呂』で攻撃

ここでラカンは気づきます
ネギの持っているアーティファクトは、自分の従者アーティファクトを自在に使用できる激レア

ラカン「しっかしどうなんだぁ？一人前の男を決めるって勝負に女の子の力を借りまくりだな　オ イ」
ネギ「う(汗　あなたほどの男を相手に　どれだけ策を用意しても足りませんよ
　　　ですが　これは切り札その１です　これでラカンさんの全ての気弾攻撃と『千の顔を持つ英雄』を無効化 できました
　　　男の勝負です 拳と拳でいきましょう」
ラカン「は♥ そーゆーコトかヨ　いいね　いや いいのかい？
　　　　俺は　素手の方が強いぜ？」 




spoiler translation 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lesson 241st negi awaken!?
rakan unleashed his all-out attack creating a huge explosion at the stage.
but Negi(Nagi) is unwounded
not only that, on his hand, he hold Hamanotsurugi
even Rakan's legendary artifact, the sword, melt away so easily, Rakan admit that s the real thing(hamanotsurugi)
and then, Negi attacks using Setsuna artifact

here, rakan realized, that negi's artifact is an artifact that makes him able to use his partners' artifact at will, a really rare artifact.

rakan: "and how s about this, this is a battle to decide his adulthood, and yet he keep borrowing his girls' power, OI"
negi: "ugh, no matter how many plans I prepared, it wont be enough against an opponent like you"
"but, this is my trump card number 1, with this I can cancel out all your "spirit attacks" completelty and also your artifact"
"it s a fight between men, lets use our fist instead"
rakan: "heh, so that s what you want, that s good. but really, are you sure?" "I m stronger bare-handed"


----------



## Kiyoshi (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Broken without limitations, yes.

Completely in line with Negi's character, double yes.  He was already shown to be a collector and occaisonal user of regular magical artifacts.  Also there is his status of a dark mage with traces of light (i.e. very powerful alone, but still using others).  He's on his own still, but still relying on the strength of his team.


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So cheap ..


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2009)

If that girl that fell in love with Nagi (Negi with pill to make him not chibi) sees him use that card, Negi's ruse is gonna be foiled.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 7, 2009)

cheap, yes 
awesome, definitely
that is an awesome artifact, though it is limited to the number of pacito he have made, so far 8 or 9, right?
i wonder if there is a time limit to using each artifact or if the original user can use it at the same time as negi 

it really suits negi's personality, just like what Kiyoshi said he is always using other people's strength the help him even if he didn't mean to.
remember when rakan ask him to choose whether or not he want to train in dark magic as to rely on other people's help (his students), but in the end he still rely on outside help (other magic) to help him.

also he is an avid collector of antique magical guns, which is hanging in his room back in mahora.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 8, 2009)

So there aren't going to be any magical battle? What's the purpose of Negi mastering thousand thunderbolts?


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 8, 2009)

> What's the purpose of Negi mastering thousand thunderbolts?


he uses the spell to become a better fighter by arming it into his magia erebea. that was the plan after all

magia erebea is something like the junction system from FF8 where you attach a spell to your attributes to make you stronger. the stronger the spell the stronger you are


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 8, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> So there aren't going to be any magical battle? What's the purpose of Negi mastering thousand thunderbolts?



So we can have a good ol' Rocky-ish training montage should they ever decide to make an ova of this fight.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he uses the spell to become a better fighter by arming it into his magia erebea. that was the plan after all
> 
> magia erebea is something like the junction system from FF8 where you attach a spell to your attributes to make you stronger. the stronger the spell the stronger you are


Now I remember.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 8, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So cheap ..



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree. I don't like it. I hate it when main chars get cheap powerups like that. This type of ability is also way overdone.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 8, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 8, 2009)

Any good?               .


----------



## GsG (Feb 8, 2009)

Negi just got a bunch load of new abilities and powers now from that card.  

Lol at FF8 comparison though.  Time to junction every Guardian Force (GF) and magic like flare, holy, ultima, death, etc. to himself now.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 8, 2009)

His artifact is pretty cool. He's like Mega Man or Kirby, able to use everyone's power.

With Nodoka's power, he'll be unstoppable. 

Kotaro needs an artifact too.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to see how powerful he has become.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 8, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> His artifact is pretty cool. He's like Mega Man or Kirby, able to use everyone's power.
> 
> With Nodoka's power, he'll be unstoppable.
> 
> Kotaro needs an artifact too.



He can't really stop and read in the middle of a fight, if he had nodokas artifacts to go with it though...damn.

Kaedes cloak could be used in some interesting ways during battle.  Dodging (enter the room).  This depends on how the item deals with taking damage though.  Or offensively he could put someone into the room and confuse them, there doesn't appear to be anyway of locking people in but it should take a couple minutes to figure out what happened and exit, that's time to setup a big spell or something.

Asunas fan/sword i'm not sure if they are of much use to him.  In the future if he has to fight demons obviously, but otherwise not so much.

Haruna's drawing ability.  Not very useful, unless negi happens to be a good artist, I don't think he is.  This one seems like it would take a lot of skill to use and use well.  It has tons of uses though if mastered.

The scouting cameras could be useful, can't hide from negi at least.

chisame's mice, not so useful.  Kind of specialized towards her, I don't see negi doing much with them.

Konoka's healing ability, VERY useful.  Especially if they can both use it.

The magic text probably isn't very useful to negi either, at least in combat.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 8, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> He can't really stop and read in the middle of a fight, if he had nodokas artifacts to go with it though...damn.
> 
> Kaedes cloak could be used in some interesting ways during battle.  Dodging (enter the room).  This depends on how the item deals with taking damage though.  Or offensively he could put someone into the room and confuse them, there doesn't appear to be anyway of locking people in but it should take a couple minutes to figure out what happened and exit, that's time to setup a big spell or something.
> 
> ...



Actually, you bring up a good point.  A lot of the girls' artifacts are kind of useless to Negi (Haruna's, Yue's, & Chisame's) or are support-type abilities that aren't so good in a direct fight (Nodoka's & Asakura's), so his artifact isn't so broken right now.

It has the potential to be broken in the future once he's gained more partners, but I'm thinking this artifact is a temporary thing.  A probationary contract with the tomboy princess that will be dissolved once the current story arc ends, so it won't end up becoming some broken trump card for Negi in the future.  It's just something to give him a slim chance in hell against Rakan (and maybe Fate).

Otherwise the simplest thing to do would have been to make a probationary contract with all of the girls he hasn't made one yet in hopes that one of them has a broken artifact like Nodoka's (mind-reading that can't be defended against with no condition other than knowing the target's name is pretty broken) but more combat-oriented.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 9, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> With Nodoka's power, he'll be unstoppable.



Yeah, I could imagine it would go something like this:

Rakan:  <Perverted thoughts of the hot women he sees>
Negi:  
Kotoro:   
Chisame:  



Jinchuriki-san said:


> Kotaro needs an artifact too.



Well, I could see Ken scoring some points with the female fans if Negi pactioed Kotoro in the middle of the battle.  



Tracespeck said:


> Kaedes cloak could be used in some interesting ways during battle.  Dodging (enter the room).  This depends on how the item deals with taking damage though.  Or offensively he could put someone into the room and confuse them, there doesn't appear to be anyway of locking people in but it should take a couple minutes to figure out what happened and exit, that's time to setup a big spell or something.
> 
> Asunas fan/sword i'm not sure if they are of much use to him.  In the future if he has to fight demons obviously, but otherwise not so much.
> 
> ...



Oh damn stright, Konoka's would be the most useful.

Kaedes cloak would be useful retreat and recover, since it has a time effect.  But that would be lame if the hero did that.   However, Negi could take Rakan into the cloak and duke it out there, out of sight.  

Asuna's Sword would be very useful if they were sword fighting, but with Negi wanting to fight hand to hand, he won't use this.

Haruna's drawing ability won't be useful at all with Rakan's power, unless he knew how to draw hot cartoon figures to distract him.

Asakura's, Yue's, and Chisame's artifacts won't be useful at all.


----------



## Serp (Feb 9, 2009)

Nodoka's isn't even that broken in a fight, it can be too slow. For example if Negi reads a persons thoughts in the book, against someone like Rakan and it says he is thinking of throwing a punch, he most likely will have thrown the punch before Negi finishes reading it. Because it doesn't processes at the speed of thought, but rather the reading speed of the user and the processing speed.


----------



## al103 (Feb 9, 2009)

He doesn't need to read. He need to get text-to-audio artifact like Nodoka... and possible he already asked her to give it to him.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 9, 2009)

> Nodoka's isn't even that broken in a fight, it can be too slow. For example if Negi reads a persons thoughts in the book, against someone like Rakan and it says he is thinking of throwing a punch, he most likely will have thrown the punch before Negi finishes reading it. Because it doesn't processes at the speed of thought, but rather the reading speed of the user and the processing speed.


not to mention that rakan probably doesn't even think with all super baka power leaking inside his brain


----------



## Serp (Feb 10, 2009)

And the text to audio, since IIRC it reads it to you, that is still pretty slow for any real use. Only Setsuna, Asuna and Konoka's artifacts will be on any use in immediate battle.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 10, 2009)

Final Fantasy with Negima?

Didn't know that


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 11, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> His artifact is pretty cool. He's like Mega Man or Kirby, able to use everyone's power.
> 
> With Nodoka's power, he'll be unstoppable.
> 
> Kotaro needs an artifact too.



There is probably a way to make a pactio without a kiss to cover Kotaro. I mean Nagi made a pactio with Colonel and Kamo has hinted before that you can do one without kissing.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 11, 2009)

There is.   Remember Asakura got her's via a Pactio Shop.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> There is.   Remember Asakura got her's via a Pactio Shop.



I think they still kissed though, so it was just a person other then kamo casting the spell which is the same method.

with the earth 

also the next page is awesome: with the earth


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

The pactio being a partnership, like in many traditions you can seal it with a kiss or by a certain blood ritual and other methods, Negi and Kotaro would most likely do that or Ken will make them kiss for the lulz. I still want Ku Fei and Sayo to get an artifact.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 11, 2009)

Very Interesting Negima News:



			
				ANN said:
			
		

> The unofficial Neko to Negima! to Seiyū-san site reports that Kodansha producer Yoichi Ishimoto announced a *second series of Negima! Magister Negi Magi original anime DVDs (OADs)* in a Negima! event in Tokyo on Wednesday. Starting this summer, the second series will reportedly ship on four DVDs that will be bundled with limited editions of four manga volumes from Ken Akamatsu. *If sales are good, there will be plans for a theatrical film adaptation. The new series will cover the Mahō Sekai story arc*
> 
> Akiyuki Shinbo will direct the animators at SHAFT as he did for the first Maho Sensei Negima! ~ Shiroki Tsubasa~ ALA ALBA OAD series. Similarly, Noboru Jitsuhara will return from the first series to design the characters and oversee the animation production process. The three volumes in the first series reportedly sold a total of 245,000 copies.



A movie of the Magic World Arc, if OAD sales are good!  


BTW, anyone been keeping tabs on the OADs?   I havn't heard anyone talking about the Second OAD, which was out in November.  And the 
Third is supposed to be out this month.



Tracespeck said:


> I think they still kissed though, so it was just a person other then kamo casting the spell which is the same method.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> also the next page is awesome: Link removed



Damn, forgot about the photo.  Oh well, nobody can't remember everything that happens in a manga.  

Though it was said when the Pactios were first introduced that kissing isn't the only way, it's just the easiest way.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 11, 2009)

yet another reason to wonder what would happen if negi makes a true contract rather than the provisional contracts he does.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 11, 2009)

awesome chapter 
and i guess that answered my question of whether he can use two artifacts at once 
since there is only one slot in the notebook, so he can only use one at a time


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuna's sword is WTF powerful.  Seriously, she didn't even kinda use it's potential.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's one useful pactio card Negi has there. The ability to use all of attendees (those who he formed contracts with) abilities is wickedly broken


----------



## GsG (Feb 11, 2009)

Too bad he can't use the abilities and such from people he's faced before and happens to be facing at the moment after seeing it once.  Then again, I suppose he can't be too broken now.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 11, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Asuna's sword is WTF powerful.  Seriously, she didn't even kinda use it's potential.


how the hell is that a spoiler 
we all know that sword was powerful 
remember when those bounty hunter uses the magical landmine to trap kaeda and setsuna, and asuna use her sword to literally wipe it out
or when fate summon all of those black giant pillars at the festival and asuna one hit KO most of them


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 11, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> how the hell is that a spoiler
> we all know that sword was powerful
> remember when those bounty hunter uses the magical landmine to trap kaeda and setsuna, and asuna use her sword to literally wipe it out
> or when fate summon all of those black giant pillars at the festival and asuna one hit KO most of them



Well I just put it in a tag because it's based on the most recent chapter and maybe not everyone has read it yet.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyway, I always thought Asuna was providing the power behind her attacks or taking advantage of her magic cancel ability.  Negi uses it to cut through one of the strongest weapon artifacts in existence and completely negates an attack far stronger then Asuna ever faced, including that land mine.  It looked pretty much unbeatable in Negi's hands.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 11, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> or when fate summon all of those black giant pillars at the festival and asuna one hit KO most of them



Well, in his defense Asuna herself didn't destroy all those pillars (if I remember correctly), the impostor did.



> Well I just put it in a tag because it's based on the most recent chapter and maybe not everyone has read it yet.



Go to the last 3 pages and read un-spoilertagged conversation about the raw. We all know not to go to a topic like this after the raw comes out, it's just dangerous.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 12, 2009)

> Well, in his defense Asuna herself didn't destroy all those pillars (if I remember correctly), the impostor did.


asuna destroyed all the pillars then the she got captured by the impostor


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

negis new artifact is kinda cool; im wondering though can you have multiple pacts i mean - that would make negi really badass - he go to all the girls and be like women go and kiss a bunch of mages and jack up my ability meter, and then hed go kiss a bunch of good looking female mages - good times all around


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 12, 2009)

he can have multiple provisional pactios but only a few of the girls can make pactios of their own and i don't know if negi's card can reproduce their abilities. did setsuna make a pactio with konoka like she said she was going to do?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

im not talking about with the girls, i mean people like EVA and the like, people from the magic world, well women from the magic world that are at high levels

i do recall the setsuna konoka thing, but i dont remeber how it worked out


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 12, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Well I just put it in a tag because it's based on the most recent chapter and maybe not everyone has read it yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


no asuna's artifact sword is the one that does all those things. 
the swords power is destroying ANYTHING that is summoned 
whether it is a golem drawn by Paru; a demon summoned by a mage; magical arrows or other offensive attacks that is incanted by a mage
the artifact works perfectly with asuna's magic cancel ability since they compliment each other and could literally wipe out magic of any form (i think).


----------



## Valky (Feb 12, 2009)

Negi should have pactio with everyone in the story.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 12, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> could literally wipe out magic of any form (i think).



What about the magic of childbirth?



> Negi should have pactio with everyone in the story



You don't think he won't? He's halfway there already. Ku-Fei will be next, Anya might even do it (though she is a mage (magess? Witch?) herself so I'm not sure, maybe she'll pact with all the male members or something).

My question is, what is the difference between a provisional contract and a true one? And why hasn't he made a true one with Asuna yet? It would seem to me that a "true" one would be super-mega-powerful, and so he should make a couple.

Also, I was reading some of the earlier chapters and started thinking about the newer ones: Will Evangeline be his future wife?

Generally, in shounen manga it doesn't always end with a love-choice chosen. However, it has already been stated by Chao that he does indeed marry and have kids, so I think it is safe to say that one of them gets picked.

As time goes on, it looks less and less like Asuna. She takes up a more sisterly role and she's obviously not who we think she is. For example, she's at least 25 years old. Of course, Evangeline is over a hundred, but you get my point.

I think the main choices are Evangeline, Chisame (She resembles Naru, she's around Negi more now than any of the characters, and she's the only one with any form of grounding in reality), and Anya (purely on the fact that they're the same age and have known each other since birth). I'm leaning more towards Evangeline, however, since if her vampire curse is lifted right now, their ages would be the same physically. I also think Negi marrying up with the strongest girl makes the most sense.

I also don't think Nodoka will win out. Nodoka is Shinobu reincarnate, and we all know how well Shinobu worked out (well, all of those who read Love Hina would know). Yue definitely does not have large enough of a presence (currently), and all the others like Makie, Yuuna, class president, etc. have no chance in hell. And then we have people who are already paired like Ako and Kotarou/Setsuna and Konoka. Kaede shows no affection, Mana already has a pactio with a dead boyfriend, Ku-Fei still doesn't show enough desire... I think it comes down to those three. That's just out of the people we already know, though. I'm not sure it's going to be any of the characters already introduced.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 12, 2009)

Negi have the power to use his harem power, that's the ultimate power!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> You don't think he won't? He's halfway there already. Ku-Fei will be next, Anya might even do it (though she is a mage (magess? Witch?) herself so I'm not sure, maybe she'll pact with all the male members or something).



Yeah, Ku-Fei will most likely be next.  



CoonDawg said:


> My question is, what is the difference between a provisional contract and a true one? And why hasn't he made a true one with Asuna yet? It would seem to me that a "true" one would be super-mega-powerful, and so he should make a couple.



Little is known about the Permanent (True) Pactios other than it seems that there can only be one partner, and they are together through the rest of their lives.   Which usually leads to people being couples.

Provisional Pactios are only temporary and disappear when a permanent partner is selected.



CoonDawg said:


> Also, I was reading some of the earlier chapters and started thinking about the newer ones: Will Evangeline be his future wife?



Doubt it.



CoonDawg said:


> Generally, in shounen manga it doesn't always end with a love-choice chosen. However, it has already been stated by Chao that he does indeed marry and have kids, so I think it is safe to say that one of them gets picked.



What you mean Shonens don't end that way?  

En contrare, it's the opposite.  Shonen Mangas typically have pairings end up with the first person the lead character encounters, or whom the main character obviously have feelings for.

In Negima's case, Asuna is the strongest contender.  Heck, theres a good chance Chisame is in the running with Ken having her go the Naru route.



CoonDawg said:


> As time goes on, it looks less and less like Asuna. She takes up a more sisterly role and she's obviously not who we think she is. For example, she's at least 25 years old. Of course, Evangeline is over a hundred, but you get my point.



Well I don't think Negi's really thinks about going out with older women.  

Heh, come to think of it.  Once Asuna's true age is revealed, I could easily see Ayaka teasing her in being a shotacon.  (The reverse of how she teased Asuna in liking only older men).  



CoonDawg said:


> I think the main choices are Evangeline, Chisame (She resembles Naru, she's around Negi more now than any of the characters, and she's the only one with any form of grounding in reality), and Anya (purely on the fact that they're the same age and have known each other since birth). I'm leaning more towards Evangeline, however, since if her vampire curse is lifted right now, their ages would be the same physically. I also think Negi marrying up with the strongest girl makes the most sense.
> 
> I also don't think Nodoka will win out. Nodoka is Shinobu reincarnate, and we all know how well Shinobu worked out (well, all of those who read Love Hina would know). Yue definitely does not have large enough of a presence (currently), and all the others like Makie, Yuuna, class president, etc. have no chance in hell. And then we have people who are already paired like Ako and Kotarou/Setsuna and Konoka. Kaede shows no affection, Mana already has a pactio with a dead boyfriend, Ku-Fei still doesn't show enough desire... I think it comes down to those three. That's just out of the people we already know, though. I'm not sure it's going to be any of the characters already introduced.



As I said above, I'm betting on either Asuna or Chisame at this point in time.

And where you get that Kotaro ending up with Setsuna?   He's obviously going to end up with Natsumi.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 12, 2009)

That's what I meant, Natsumi, but I got her confused with Ako. So many damn girls in this manga... And I mean Setsuna and Konoka. saying "Ako (natsumi) and Kotaru and Setsuna and Konoka" didn't make any sense so I put a slash in there. In hindsight that was just as confusing.


----------



## al103 (Feb 12, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I also don't think Nodoka will win out. Nodoka is Shinobu reincarnate, and we all know how well Shinobu worked out (well, all of those who read Love Hina would know).


Ehm... Disagree here. Nodoka is Shinobu inversion - as she actively pursues her goal and actually gets some attention in return. With Asuna out of picture she have most chances to get Negi, with Anya and Chisame as possible second and third.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 12, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> What about the magic of childbirth?


what the hell 
wat are you a chick, a pregnant chick?
no offense but "the magic of CHILDBIRTH"?????
are you saying that just to screw with me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

my questions are though are the temp pactios temp - wasnt col. sanders pact with nagi indicating that he was still alive, but he couldnt possibly have been his partner

sigh, ken akamastu is a fail king, but only when it comes to the finally couples, you think this bozo is gonna do anything other than asunaxnegi; well go read love hina again - he pretty much picks one person in the start, makes it painfully obvious that is the pairing, then for some reason he bothers throwing in people like shinbou and samurai girl who never had a shot from the beginning

as much as i like harem and other romance type things, the authors are rarely if ever anything but cliched on these couples picks; pretty much the only two off of the top of my head that dont happen as expected are - shuffle, i did not see that coming; tenchi - the fact that this series actually has a harem ending (gxp has it in the anime, the ova pairing are hinted at by K masakis doushin); and i would say it wasnt shocking but at least in the beginning of the series i expected different pairings for H20 footprints in the sand and myself yourself

i have heard something about ichigo 100, but im only about halfway done (imo i would guess he ends up with the black haired girl, the blond would suprise me but not terribly, the red head would be a shocker but third most likely, followed by shy girl, and then the rest, id say the biggest shock would be if he ended up with the prud, this of the dork with the glasses)

just for the record i approve any of the following negi pairing:

harem - all or multiple girls (and dont talk to me about realism in a manga about magic)

setsuna - great choice (these are not in any order btw)
konoka 
nodoka
eva
the chick who thinks hes nagi
the magic chick who never speaks
the princess he has a pactio with 

terrible choices

asuna - i dont care for her to much
the cosplay girl with the glasses - reminds me too much of naru
yue - she is a fail character


----------



## Jugger (Feb 16, 2009)

HERE!

spoiler are out here


*Spoiler*: __ 



 seems like negi wins


----------



## Valky (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell!?

Rakan got raped by Negi. That's .. totally unexpected.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, so much for all the hype. Negi just destroyed Rakan in one chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi rapes? Fuckin bullshit....


----------



## G-Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Danchou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so much for all the hype. Negi just destroyed Rakan in one chapter.



How the Bloody Hell did that happen!?!?!?!?  :amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything we've seen indicates Rakan is a HTH monster!!  He should have destroyed Negi unless he's using one of the girl's pactios in some way we would have never guessed.  

Absorbing that Thousand Lightning Spell couldn't possibly boost his strength and speed that much!  He'd rapestomp Fate otherwise eliminating all remaining suspense from this arc!!

I'm thinking it only looks like he lost, and the next chapter, Rakan either gets up without a scratch and schools the kid, or it's revealed that he betted a huge amount of money on Negi winning the fight and threw the match just to collect the cash (pissing off everybody that had spent all that time and effort training Negi just so they could see him lose in the process).


----------



## Danchou (Feb 16, 2009)

G-Man said:


> How the Bloody Hell did that happen!?!?!?!?  :amazed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm also quite awestruck at this. But I'm thinking that Negi just 'cheated' with the fist to fist match. He amped himself up with the Thousand Lightning Spell and oneshotted Rakan with it. Since Rakan probably only used his physical strength, Negi overpowered him. He did say that he was going to win by any method.
In any case, Negi > Rakan but not really i guess. With that kind of power he'd be able to beat Fate as well, but off course Fate is not going to give him the chance.

I'm still not liking it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> HERE!
> 
> spoiler are out here
> 
> ...



No F-ing way!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



This has to be the biggest and yet shortest fight in manga history!


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok this is definity a WTF moment
i absolutely believe that rakan somehow hold back and let negi win
because no matter how many trump cards negi hold there is no way that he can defeat rakan so easily


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

Um   guys  ?  T
*Spoiler*: __ 



he fight is not  over  ......     what   happens in the middle  is  a  Ako FLASHBACK  while she is  watching the   fight .   Just look at  Negi's  clothes  .... he's wearing his old   fight suit .      Rakan  is  out  yet !


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 16, 2009)

an interesting comment made on that page with the pictures:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Well, it will be 2-weeks to find out more(I confirmed it this time).

Yes, the scene with Ako bandaging up Negi is flashback because I think she's remembering how she discovered Negi is actually the "Nagi-san" she's fallen in love with."

that comments by the guy who posted the pics, very interesting if true, the fights probably not over either.




also authors taking a break next week :


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesomesace! Kotaro has a transformation powerup. He looks so cool.
or s
Honestly, unlike you guys, I fome reason wanted this battle to end quickly. I guess Im just more interested in seeing Negi learn more about his mom.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well since kotaro is in grown up form maybe that what his dog form looks like when he is grown up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wouldn't be suprised if rakan is actually a weakling in unarmed combat but he still acts cocky 




Is there a negima neo topic?


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't be suprised if rakan is actually a weakling in unarmed combat but he still acts cocky


BLASPHEMY!!!!

dont you dare think that, if i have the power
i will smite thee


also, LOL, this page is 99.99% in spoiler tags o.0


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is there a negima neo topic?


People read that crap?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> People read that crap?



its not bad its liek that anime but with added stuff

the whole double contract idea is nice

they made asuna so pretty


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its not bad *its liek that anime* but with added stuff


That's the problem.

To it's defence i've only read like 3-4 chapters of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

well I agree that the original is better but its atleast something

I enjoyed certain perverted characters more in neo


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*glittery eyes* Kotaro looks like a werewolf nao 8D

And I agree with those who are for this chapter cause I hate fight scenes that take forever. I swear to God, Ichigo has been fighting Ulquiora for three months T_T Just kill them and get it over with!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 17, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 my bet is that the fight isn't over yet, the they were at 3 seconds since ranken went down , and  I think that there going to count to ten and around 8 or 9 ranken will get back up again....its commen in shounen and yea kotaros wereworf form is awesome , its been a while since weve seen that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it me or Rakan got raped ?


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think it's over yet, that was a flashback at the end, have to wait for the translation.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 17, 2009)

Oboro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... and yea kotaros wereworf form is awesome , its been a while since weve seen that.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 dude people when are you guys going to realize that kotaro is a DOG demon not wolf although it would also be awesome if he is a wolf ^.^


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 17, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> dude people when are you guys going to realize that kotaro is a DOG demon not wolf although it would also be awesome if he is a wolf ^.^




I thought when negi fought kotaro , it was stated that kotaro was part of a wolf clan....? maybe Im remembering wrong


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a feeling this going to be like TTT vs. Negi. *sigh*


Btw was Negi really moving Mach 440?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 18, 2009)

Lost track of stuff after losing stuff from my PC. 

Right on the verge of epicness, I'm sure.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 18, 2009)

here is translation
Chapter 248 Raw


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice chapter, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but I can't stop noticing the similarity of this powerup and Killua's Kanmura. 

Well at least he 'borrowed' from the best.

I doubt Rakan is out for the count, but that was pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## GsG (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"150 kilometers per second"

Assuming that's correct, that's about half the speed of light.

That's not too bad. 

Rakan isn't down though and this flashback that's conveniently placed in before the announcer could finish his count down only seems to guarantee that Rakan is going to get up again.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 18, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I have a feeling this going to be like TTT vs. Negi. *sigh*
> 
> 
> Btw was Negi really moving Mach 440?


Yep
Sound=343m/s
Negi=150,000m/s

Negi=mach 437.3


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not close to the speed of light. Speed of light is 299,792km/s very impressive though. I have a feeling we'll find someone who's lightspeed by the end of the manga. Nagi maybe?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm ken actually got it right, apparently at most lighting can only travel half the speed of light, not light speed

-uh i hate to burst your bubble but negi won, i dont know anything about a flashback - but unless there was a sloppy cut by Ken, he was being bandaged up from the Rakan fight meaning it was over - thats how it looked to me anyway; although i do suspect that Rakan probably held back

the bigger question know is will negi finally come clean with ako


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

There's obviously something we're missing. I refuse to believe that this was hyped up for months only to end in wtf rape. I also refuse to believe that Negi is now more powerful than Rakan, Fate and probably even his father. Obviously some holding back, though I have no idea why. Or maybe it wasn't Rakan? Won't be the first time something gay happened.

Oh, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ako already knows Nagi is negi, KUM. How she knows I have no idea, but there you are. Doubt anything will come of this. She'll appologize (as will he) and she'll just become a typical crush-character everytime he transforms into Nagi. Or she'll become a "harem in waiting", waiting for Negi to age.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 19, 2009)

scans out.

Fights definitely not over, no author interrupts for a flashback at the 3 count and not have the guy get back up.  I predict we get to see what rakan can really do next chapter, or negi just tires out and is ultimately unable to keep rakan down.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 19, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Yep
> Sound=343m/s
> Negi=150,000m/s
> 
> Negi=mach 437.3


Did Negi just rape most of the OBD?


----------



## Jugger (Feb 19, 2009)

dammit there is no way to tell is it over or not


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2009)

one thing is for sure, negi is sure gonna be a pimp when he is older all the girls want his magic wand now 

It will feel odd when negi stops using the aging magic after the whole tournament


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Did Negi just rape most of the OBD?



All your OBD belongs to Negi  !


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

why do people keep calling it a flashback - a flashback is a scene that occurs back in time, to me it just looks like the skipped ahead a couple of scenes to after the battle

yea i saw the line at the end saying she knows, but this wasnt exactly explained very well


----------



## Jugger (Feb 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why do people keep calling it a flashback - a flashback is a scene that occurs back in time, to me it just looks like the skipped ahead a couple of scenes to after the battle
> 
> yea i saw the line at the end saying she knows, but this wasnt exactly explained very well



that it is. Akamatsu has been doing it with recently chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Once again the latest feats will have the OBD regulars coming up with new versus threads to test Negi's latest development 

And why am I not shocked to see we're in for another break? xDD


----------



## Unbelievable (Feb 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why do people keep calling it a flashback - a flashback is a scene that occurs back in time, to me it just looks like the skipped ahead a couple of scenes to after the battle
> 
> yea i saw the line at the end saying she knows, but this wasnt exactly explained very well



Gaara vs. Toph

The part that says "2 days earlier" wasn't clear enough?  

Well, Rakan will probably get up next chapter, and Negi's going to have a difficult time now that he's used up the magic he was storing. At least Kojirou's opponent is down, though, so maybe Kojirou and Rakan will trade fists a couple times in order to buy Negi some more time to pull out his third trump card.


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Still not close to the speed of light. Speed of light is 299,792km/s very impressive though. I have a feeling we'll find someone who's lightspeed by the end of the manga. Nagi maybe?



Actually, speed of light is 299,792 m/s, not km/s.  150 km/s = 150,000 m/s.



Kira Yamato said:


> Awesome chapter. Once again the latest feats will have the OBD regulars coming up with new versus threads to test Negi's latest development
> 
> And why am I not shocked to see we're in for another break? xDD



Negi Springfield vs Kizaru


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 19, 2009)

Unbelievable said:


> faris2
> 
> The part that says "2 days earlier" wasn't clear enough?
> 
> Well, Rakan will probably get up next chapter, and Negi's going to have a difficult time now that he's used up the magic he was storing. At least Kojirou's opponent is down, though, so maybe Kojirou and Rakan will trade fists a couple times in order to buy Negi some more time to pull out his third trump card.


yeah i agreed with you 
the fight isnt over yet 
the part where negi and kotaro is coming back from a battle and ako bandaging him is really a flashback from TWO DAYS ago, BEFORE his fight with rakan 
and ako already figure out negi's alter ego, nagi.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> Actually, speed of light is 299,792 m/s, not km/s.  150 km/s = 150,000 m/s.
> 
> 
> 
> Negi Springfield vs Kizaru



Nope, speed of light is 299,792,458m/s


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Nope, speed of light is 299,792,458m/s



It's supposed to be 299*,*792*.*458m/s or 299*.*792458 km/s.
That website doesn't have commas or periods, so it's confusing.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

Why are we having this argument... The speed of light is 186,000+ miles per second X 1.6 = 297,600+ km a second, times 1,000 = 297,600,000 meters a second. Problem Solved.

If the speed of light was only 297,600 meters a second, it would be incredibly slow, believe it or not.

Just so we don't come back to this argument, the sun is 152 million kilometers away from the earth. As we all know, it takes 8 minutes for the light from the sun to reach us. Yet at 300 kilometers a second (as you believe), it was take over 5 and a half days to do that. End debate.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Why are we having this argument... The speed of light is 186,000+ miles per second X 1.6 = 297,600+ km a second, times 1,000 = 297,600,000 meters a second. Problem Solved.
> 
> If the speed of light was only 297,600 meters a second, it would be incredibly slow, believe it or not.
> 
> Just so we don't come back to this argument, the sun is 152 million kilometers away from the earth. As we all know, it takes 8 minutes for the light from the sun to reach us. Yet at 300 kilometers a second (as you believe), it was take over 5 and a half days to do that. End debate.


couldnt have said it better myself
*thumbs up*


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Why are we having this argument... The speed of light is 186,000+ miles per second X 1.6 = 297,600+ km a second, times 1,000 = 297,600,000 meters a second. Problem Solved.
> 
> If the speed of light was only 297,600 meters a second, it would be incredibly slow, believe it or not.
> 
> Just so we don't come back to this argument, the sun is 152 million kilometers away from the earth. As we all know, it takes 8 minutes for the light from the sun to reach us. Yet at 300 kilometers a second (as you believe), it was take over 5 and a half days to do that. End debate.



Ah yes I see.  College Physics professor got it wrong.  Better let him know his teachings were incorrect.  I did the Sun to Earch constant c conversion myself and got 8 min and 20 sec +- some milliseconds.  After that, it made sense.

  Never mind then.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 19, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Awesome chapter. Once again the latest feats will have the OBD regulars coming up with new versus threads to test Negi's latest development
> 
> And why am I not shocked to see we're in for another break? xDD



Well, at least we know it's going to be a really good chapter.   

Like people been saying, the fight with Rakan isn't over just yet.  I'm betting he will get up at 9 seconds, then brag that he was using that time to think of a strategy against Negi, and the fight resumes with Rakan beating the snot out of Negi.   The girls will be going  and .


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't really like the idea of Rakan being  beaten by Negi with raw power only. I like to see him use more tricks to win, so at the end of the fight he can come the conclusion: even thought I manage to win some  how, I am still not a real match for him in  over all . cause It will be ridiculous for him to be that strong in a so short period of time.I want him to struggle a little more,cause his over confidence will kill the beauty of the story.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> I don't really like the idea of Rakan being  beaten by Negi with raw power only. I like to see him use more tricks to win, so at the end of the fight he can come the conclusion: even thought I manage to win some  how, I am still not a real match for him in  over all . cause It will be ridiculous for him to be that strong in a so short period of time.I want him to struggle a little more,cause his over confidence will kill the beauty of the story.



The fight definitely isn't over. I'm positive it's on a 10-count. Also, look at Eva. She's thoroughly unconvinced.

I doubt Negi will win, actually. He didn't win the last tournament arc, either.


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

Negi was winning due to massive speed, not because he hits harder than Rakan or because he could withstand as much damage as him.  Negi wasn't really hurting Rakan anyways.

Negi:  "I hit him and then some, but it wasn't doing any real damage.  It was like punching pure steel..."

Negi is somewhat using tricks with uncatchable speed.

A more raw power and endurance type of fight might be something like that Knife Edge Death Match in Yu Yu Hakusho between Shu and Yusuke.

Speaking of Yu Yu Hakusho and their long 10 second countdowns at the Dark Tournament, I'm sensing that later on in this fight as well.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2009)

3.0 e8 m/s easiest way to remember speed of light, its rounded but does the job xD


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 19, 2009)

So do you all think Negi blew his wad or will he be able to continue fighting at that level for the rest of the match?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 19, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> So do you all think Negi blew his wad or will he be able to continue fighting at that level for the rest of the match?



I see two scenarios:
1. Rakan gets back up and beats the crap out of Negi.
2. Rakan turns out to have bet a whole lot of money against himself, and thus makes a huge profit using the massive odds.(This seems likely considering how obsessed he is with charging people for things)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 19, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Awesome chapter. Once again the latest feats will have the OBD regulars coming up with new versus threads to test Negi's latest development
> 
> And why am I not shocked to see we're in for another break? xDD


But it's sad the OBD is still full of fanboys that tries to compare him against planet busters or high tier JJBA characters for being too butthurt.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> But it's sad the OBD is still full of fanboys that tries to compare him against planet busters or high tier JJBA characters for being too butthurt.



I must say the Negi vs. Kizaru thread is the most fun I've had in a long time in the OBD. It's fun to see the same people who were always bagging on Bleach against One Piece because it had more quantifiable feats have to deal with a manga that gives exact speeds for its characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Unbelievable said:


> Link
> 
> The part that says "2 days earlier" wasn't clear enough?
> 
> Well, Rakan will probably get up next chapter, and Negi's going to have a difficult time now that he's used up the magic he was storing. At least Kojirou's opponent is down, though, so maybe Kojirou and Rakan will trade fists a couple times in order to buy Negi some more time to pull out his third trump card.



lol you got me i complete missed that 2 days later


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 20, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I must say the Negi vs. Kizaru thread is the most fun I've had in a long time in the OBD. It's fun to see the same people who were always bagging on Bleach against One Piece because it had more quantifiable feats have to deal with a manga that gives exact speeds for its characters.


LOL

Btw I have a feeling Akamatsu is probably lurking at the OBD or CBR. I can remember the old days where Kaio-Raven aka Zetta would predict Negi will turn into lightning or something like that.


----------



## isanon (Feb 20, 2009)

right i cant belive im doing thing since i think kizaru is a crappy character 

kizaru travles at the speed of light the fastes possible speed physicly possible in other words the speed light travels through vacum. 299 792 458 m/s

negi travels 150 000 m/s

now the problem is that kizaru does not travle through vacum. but even if kizaru travles 1000 times slower he will still be twice as fast as negi.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 20, 2009)

why the hell are we spending two pages on just debating what negi's speed is 
chamo is say that he is as fast as a lightning bolt 
can we just leave it at that 0.0


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 20, 2009)

one shot win


----------



## Gene (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get all the volume covers in HQ?


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 23, 2009)

Alright, I think I've figured this manga out.

Asuna is a weapon, either born with the power and manipulated or created purely from magic. This would explain why she never aged, because her creators never wanted her to. Her growth stunted and her personality muted, she was easy to control. After the war, they decided that Asuna was too big of a liability, and wanted to destroy her. Nagi, being the guy that he is, has taken a liking to her (not sexually) and doesn't think that's right, so Ala Rubra takes her and runs, locking her memories and powers, hoping to give her a normal girl's life. This would be the only reason that they had her in their care. She's a princess (supposedly) afterall.

I'm not sure we'll be getting Asuna back anytime soon. Fate and everyone talks alot about the weight of her sins, which probably means she's killed countless people. Takahata must be the one doing most of the memory shielding and lying, because he says he doesn't deserve to be loved by others. Most likely, after she gets her memories back, she will either revert to her previous, easily-manipulated self, or she'll grow to assumed to show her face. I think Fate is hoping for the former, but I can see how they could Japanize this and make her into an emo.

OR, the alternative to this is that Ala Rubra used her as a weapon after they got her away from the enemy, and then afterwards felt bad and tried to make it up to her by giving her a normal life. This would be by Takahata feels so guilty.

None of this is really news to anyone, but I think it helps if you put it all in order.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 23, 2009)

Plausible, at the very least she was being used as a weapon/tool of war at some point and she seemed to have been given that purpose since birth.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 23, 2009)

but she did grow up 
remember when nagi first met her 
she was just a child around 8 or 9 years old 
now she is a teenager
you cant say she ages slow because when she went to mahoura 
she grew up the same rate as the rest of the class


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 24, 2009)

It's proven that her growth was stunted. 

Exhibit A: Sanders said that, like him, her age should not be judged by appearance.

Exhibit B: They got her out of there 20 years ago. She's supposed to be 14. 8 or 9 + 20 =/= 14.

So her appearance is being/was being manipulated. It wasn't until around 5 years ago that she started to grow. Negi met her 15 years before that. 

She's probably ancient, ie an ancient machine of war. I base this on nothing, but there's nothing to base her on being any other age, either.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea we've been over the age thing with Asuna a couple times.  She aged little or none at all from the period Nagi found her (during the war) until she started school where she appears to have aged normally.  How she aged prior to Nagi finding her is unknown but even at that time it was hinted that she was older then she looked.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 24, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> It's proven that her growth was stunted.
> 
> Exhibit A: Sanders said that, like him, her age should not be judged by appearance.
> 
> ...



I think you're looking too much into this.    Because Al and Eva knew Asuna wasn't really 13 years old, like the kids thought she was.   But to suggest that she's ancient is going too far, for there would be other hints at this.   Especially by the villians, who only remark her for her magic cancelling ability and not her age.

All in all, I believe what they said.  Asuna was born a rarity with the magic cancelling ability and was locked away in fear that she could destroy the world.   But Nagi freed her and took her to Earth so she can lead a normal life and not to be used by villians as a weapon.


As for her not aging, two possibilities:  

1)  It's an effect of when she was imprisoned, which somehow overpowered her magical cancelling.  (After all, Takamichi used magic to erase her memory).  

2)  It's Asuna's own will that can control aging.  So when she was locked up and depressed, the effect prevented her from aging.  But when she got to experience the real world, she aged normally.

That's what I think.


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 24, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> As for her not aging, two possibilities:
> 
> 1)  It's an effect of when she was imprisoned, which somehow overpowered her magical cancelling.  (After all, Takamichi used magic to erase her memory).
> 
> ...


as for her not aging 
a build on your theory is that the spell to seal asuna when she was a child also sealed her body, kinda like Cryogenically frozen in time 
idk just a thought


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, I think you are onto something.  It fits perfectly!


----------



## Antitard (Feb 25, 2009)

isanon said:


> right i cant belive im doing thing since i think kizaru is a crappy character
> 
> kizaru travles at the speed of light the fastes possible speed physicly possible in other words the speed light travels through vacum. 299 792 458 m/s
> 
> ...



Yea except that Kizaru only travels at lightspeed WHEN he travels along the beam he fires. Meaning he has to fire that beam and submerge in to to travel at said speed, which is why Rayleigh was able to stop him before Kizaru could get to Luffy. With that being said Negi's 150km/s rapes Kizaru before he can fire the beam of light and chant his DF name


----------



## isanon (Feb 25, 2009)

Antitard said:


> Yea except that Kizaru only travels at lightspeed WHEN he travels along the beam he fires. Meaning he has to fire that beam and submerge in to to travel at said speed, which is why Rayleigh was able to stop him before Kizaru could get to Luffy. With that being said Negi's 150km/s rapes Kizaru before he can fire the beam of light and chant his DF name


true but negis preperations take way longer than kizarus


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 27, 2009)

Spoilers are out:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan is back and kicking ass!


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

How could they be? There was no chapter this week, and the last chapter was translated 8 days ago. I find it hard to believe it took them 6 days to translate the last chapter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 27, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Spoilers are out:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





holy shit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ranken is over 9000 and wtf is fate doing there.....anyone know what his bubble said?.....no wait , anyone know what all the bubbles said?


----------



## GsG (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nude Ako Izumi? 

It was no suprise to see Rakan get back up.  Just from his body build, you can tell he can tank lots of attacks.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did negi just get one shotted? lol.

Negi should have known better then to just stand there to, he should have started casting something strong that requires time so he could nail rakan again.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Feb 28, 2009)

Oboro said:


> holy shit
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Fate is watching the match. I think he is working on Asuna. See the background behind him? Pillars or what they are called. My english is bad.
Cliffhanger perhaps? Perhaps we get to know how it is with both Asuna and Negi at the last page and perhaps neither is doing good?


----------



## Valky (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL! Rakan will win by using 'Willpower' only.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. Rakan is kicking Negi's ass. I knew Rakan wouldn't get owned that easily and he is probably even using Magia Erebea.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Rakan is going to take this fight without too much difficulty. I mean, Negi blizted him good, but he doesn't seem fazed by it at all. On the other hand, with that speed, he ought to be able to own Fate now.

SIDENOTE: Random thought, but do you think Kamo might be...Zecht, since he's so good with seals? He even made that seal that blocks of telepathy, way back at the start of the Chao arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2009)

It's possible, Chamo could be Zecht.  But their personalities are too different.  

Then again, it could all be an act.  


To be honest, it would be more like Ken to have Chamo really being Nagi all this time.  I could see Eva and Asuna getting mega POed at Nagi, and the other girls giving him the evil eye for troubling Negi so much.   Then Nagi going, "Sorry!"


----------



## xrick (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to bother u guys about this, but does anyone hv a ddl link of negima 26 by lance-horrible?

It seems to be really rare to find on the net freely...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually pretty surprised that Rakan got back up after all of that. Makes you wonder just how Godly the Thousand Master _really_ was to be able to go toe-to-toe with Rakan at his best....


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 3, 2009)

2nd batch of spoilers is out:


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Boy, Negi's sure in trouble.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 3, 2009)

Rakan looks like Dark Schneider in pic 5.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2009)

Negi's in deep shit !


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 3, 2009)

Rakan was too disappointing before, that's more like it. KICK HIS ASS RAKAN


----------



## GsG (Mar 3, 2009)

Negi better stay in lightning form (too lazy to type in the name of the form ) to avoid Rakan's attacks or minimalize damage from them, otherwise he's going to fly to another continent.


----------



## Valky (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder if he could do that, it took a while to prepare it.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 3, 2009)

hey in the last pic 
do you think that the two girls from fate's group is infiltrating the tournament 
and that the fake eva notice it or something like that


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 3, 2009)

wow , ranken is laughing like a mad man. looks like hes gone insane......negi is fucked.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 3, 2009)

hey there everyone

i have a question about the last chapter that i just i found out, 
why did negi change out of lightning mode near the end of the chapter?
is he really confident that rakan will be taken out just by that or is he reserving his magic because he knows that this battle will be long term and he need all of his magic.
LINK


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 3, 2009)

short answer, he used up all it's power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2009)

Oboro said:


> wow , ranken is laughing like a mad man. looks like hes gone insane......negi is fucked.



He's probably just having a good time.

It was obvious Rakan wouldn't fall that easily. A ten count in a chapter? He said he wouldn't throw the match already.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> short answer, he used up all it's power.


then the rest of the battle is over 
he is fucked up, unless he have another trump card up his sleeve or he can use that technique again


----------



## GsG (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I've seen his trump cards labeled as #1, #2, so maybe there's a #3.  Nothing about him using his final trump card has been mentioned, so he should still have at least one more left.  Also, growing and leveling up during the fight is also possible as well.


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

I think he should have a last resort or something like that.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn, Negi got speedblitzed.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow Rakan..just..wow..


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 4, 2009)

did he use magia erebea? and since when is skirt flipping a calculating strategy? i must start doing that just in case i get inside a dimensional prison


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

Negi needs to go SSJ2 to stand a chance against Rakan.


----------



## GsG (Mar 4, 2009)

Negi needs to get the golden hair first though.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

his white hair is good enough


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 4, 2009)

how can you get faster than lightning? is there a spell that can use light and is stronger than the 1000 bolts?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2009)

Mmm..I don't think that there is a spell at work here..it's just the speed he gained over time maybe..

So much accent has been put on the fact that he is a hard worked,infact the supreme hardworker.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

Rakan is using pure, natural speed that he's gained over the 40 years of his hard work and training. No tricks here.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 4, 2009)

negi hasn?t used his dark mode yet that might be his one trump card


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 4, 2009)

he turned out how narutowas suppose to lol.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 4, 2009)

As someone else already said, if he want to sqeak out a tie Negi has yet to reveal his card numero 3, if it even exists . This is a shounen after all so the chances of such a thing existing are high. As long as the cheerleader squad doesn't reanimate him (if you know what I mean) I'll be at peace.

However, the fact that Fate remains unimpressed doesn't bode well for the shotas.

@blazingshadwo: The Flash would like to have a word with you. And before anybody asks he'd solo the the whole Negimaverse over and over etc, etc 

Seriously, maybe Nagi developed a stronger spell that the 1000 bolts, which will be used to murderstomp Negi in the inevitable fight that will follow their reunion. Who the hell knows . . . Or maybe 1000 bolts is the best that he (and this manga) has to offer.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2009)

Ugh, this is getting lame. I hope there's some sort of viable explanation for this. This sort of thing is almost dbz-esque.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 4, 2009)

Man Why cant he just summon Asuna lol.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

Because he would probably get disqualified..


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2009)

Rakan = Bad-Fuckin-Ass.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Mar 4, 2009)

I disagree with Danchou, who claims this is becoming like DBZ. So far, the story has been really balanced, and above all, I love a character who actually thinks before he goes into a fight. How many shonen mangas and animes have you seen where the protagonist beats up antagonist X and then thinks that he's won, walks away, only to get smacked upside the head when the guy gets back up, and then acts surprised? A person who actually tries to rationalize his actions, and has a clear dream that isn't the standard I want to be the strongest there is is really refreshing. Besides, Rakan is supposed to be the pinnacle of the magic world. If the fight wasn't at least this epic, I would be pissed as all hell!

Still, did anybody find his laugh on Pg 11 to be beyond creepy. I put the Joker's face over Rakan, and the laugh fit perfectly. 

And just as a guess, my bet is that Negi and Rakan knock each other out when Negi's dark side takes over (Remember how Rakan warned about being consumed by the darkness? This fight has to do that to Negi.)

But man, if you told me that this is the way the story was going to go only after reading the first 2 volumes, I would have told you you were crazy.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Mar 4, 2009)

And another thing that I'm curious about, is who is Rakan contracted with? Nagi had a pactio with the Colonel, but we have no idea who is Rakan's Magister Magi. That's something I'd like to know, since it doesn't seem to be Theodora


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> But man, if you told me that this is the way the story was going to go only after reading the first 2 volumes, I would have told you you were crazy.



I didn't expect it to become this focused on fights either (I liked how the manga started BTW).


----------



## Lollerman321 (Mar 4, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I didn't expect it to become this focused on fights either (I liked how the manga started BTW).



Oh, I totally agree. I had no problem with how the manga started, but the plot quickly took off. That's the problem that I have with romantic comedies and harem mangas. Eventually it becomes the same old same old (school, pool, beach, mountains, insert other generic place here), and very few ever have any kind of true ending. It's a good thing Evangeline came along when she did!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 4, 2009)

I really have no problem Negima being DBZish at least people no longer think this is a Shoujo manga like before.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Mar 4, 2009)

A shoujo manga? Wow, I don't even know how someone could reach that point. Well, I guess the shota aspect could mislead people into thinking that.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 4, 2009)

Its SHAFT's fault for creating Negima!? It gives this series extremely bad reputation.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 4, 2009)

lol shoujo?

It is definitely shounen ...


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

It has a lot of Fanservice .. why people would consider it as shoujo manga ..


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow that was so totally unexpected.

Oh, wait, no it wasn't.

Still want to hear more about the Ako/Negi thing though. They kinda skimped out again, I suppose we'll have to wait like a month to find out.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> And another thing that I'm curious about, is who is Rakan contracted with? Nagi had a pactio with the Colonel, but we have no idea who is Rakan's Magister Magi. That's something I'd like to know, since it doesn't seem to be Theodora





Not really a mystery  ....Rakan's  partner ........is  also Nagi.  upper left number  pretty much all but confirms it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 4, 2009)

negi got raped.....hard. hopefully he has some sort of trump card...


----------



## G-Man (Mar 4, 2009)

Was I looking at that last page wrong or did Rakan just shove a freakin' Rasengan into Negi's gut!? :amazed


----------



## GsG (Mar 4, 2009)

[TN: \"Rakan\" is written as the word \"rakan\", a Buddhist term for the ultimate being, one who has achieved Nirvana. \"Hariken\" is written with the kanji for \"destruction\", \"reverse\" and \"sword\", but is most likely intended to evoke \"hurricane\". \"Shou\" means \"palm\".]

Seems like a punch done with a spiral motion of the fist instead of just a straight punch.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2009)

soooooooooo....I just caught up!!   OMFG!!!!! I CANT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEKS!!!


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 5, 2009)

I suppose this isn't the most appropriate time to bring this up, but has anyone else considered Asuna looking like Nekane being significant? They sure have mentioned that a lot in this manga, and they do look _exactly_ the same, haircut and all. Only their personalities are polarized.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't think too much on that, because nothing was really brought up or foreshadowed when they met her in England, prior to coming to the magic world.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

negi is so dead


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

^I doubt it  lol He's so gonna win


----------



## Lollerman321 (Mar 5, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I suppose this isn't the most appropriate time to bring this up, but has anyone else considered Asuna looking like Nekane being significant? They sure have mentioned that a lot in this manga, and they do look _exactly_ the same, haircut and all. Only their personalities are polarized.



Well, take it with a grain of salt, but if you think about it like this, it might make sense: Nekane is Negi's older sister, and their mother is Arike, or however you spell it. Arike's younger sister is Asuna, so the physical resemblances shouldn't be that surprising. Interestingly enough though, would be that Asuna is physically older than Nekane, but she ages at a much slower rate, since Asuna was around during the war 20 years ago, while Nekane can really only be what, 20, 21?


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

^You know, I realized yesterday that if Arica is Asuna's sister and Negi's mom, that completely ruins the NegixAsuna pairings XD  I don't like that idea...


----------



## GsG (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm I don't see what kind of powerup could give Negi the chance to win.  The only way I see he could win is if Raizen Nagi possess Negi and shows him how to use his powers correctly.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Rakan is my new god 

He looks soooo badass at the lower part of this page

advanced "interrogation technique"

Hell, he always looks badass.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

i dont see y its not possible for negi to beat Rankan...he still has to use his pactio w/the princess remember, apparently it was trump # 1


----------



## GsG (Mar 5, 2009)

I know.  It's just that Negi also wants Rakan to accept him as a man; not just win.  If Negi relies on "girly powers", then Rakan might not acknowledge Negi.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

true but Rankan would be more upset if Negi didn't go all out, whether he wins or loses, girly powers or not, besides we don't know what her pactio does


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Rakan could save the world..he just doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

^more likely that the world didn't have enough to pay him XD XD


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 5, 2009)

> true but Rankan would be more upset if Negi didn't go all out, whether he wins or loses, girly powers or not, besides we don't know what her pactio does


her pactio gives negi the powers of all the students he has made a pactio with. it's not like it's going to help much when rakan comes at you at faster than lightning speeds. the best pactio power he could use is drawing some negi clones with haruna's pactio power and use them as kage bunshins


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 5, 2009)

> the best pactio power he could use is drawing some negi clones with haruna's pactio power and use them as kage bunshins



He would be dead before he finished drawing the first line.  Better off with his wind clones probably.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> her pactio gives negi the powers of all the students he has made a pactio with. it's not like it's going to help much when rakan comes at you at faster than lightning speeds. the best pactio power he could use is drawing some negi clones with haruna's pactio power and use them as kage bunshins



where was this said? oO i dont remember where it stated what her pactio was...besides, the pactio card negi used had his picture on it...not the princess'...oO


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2009)

Your confused.  It's not Negi adding on to the harem, it's the Princess adding Negi to hers.  In other words:

Negi -> Princess = No
Princess -> Negi  = Yes

That's why he has a Pactio with his likeness on it.  And it's his pactio with that gave him the abililty to use Asuna's Sword and Setsuna's Blades.



Anyhow, Negi can use Konoka's Pactio to heal himself and Kotoro to full health.   But I don't see that happening since this is a "man's battle".   So I see Negi being somewhat stunned and he pulls out Erebia with a twist, against Rakan.  While Kotoro fully transforms and goes against Kagetarou.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeah... how did he exactly get that pactio card of himself.....


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2009)

Didn't I just say that?  

Negi was on the receiving end this time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> Negi was on the receiving end this time.



hmm. I finally get it 
Wouldnt it be weird if Negi made a pactio with the princess as well and uses her card


----------



## G-Man (Mar 5, 2009)

GsG said:


> [TN: \"Rakan\" is written as the word \"rakan\", a Buddhist term for the ultimate being, one who has achieved Nirvana. \"Hariken\" is written with the kanji for \"destruction\", \"reverse\" and \"sword\", but is most likely intended to evoke \"hurricane\". \"Shou\" means \"palm\".]
> 
> Seems like a punch done with a spiral motion of the fist instead of just a straight punch.



So... a corkscrew punch?

That definitely wasn't a punch.  In the previous page you can see Rakan's palm slamming into Negi's mid-section.  Guess that explains the Shou at the end.

I'm just saying it looks like your typical Naruto filler villain when they get slammed with a Rasengan, only with blood.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

ah TY Tyrannous, for the explanation  Hmm...I still say he'll win


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

i cant see them keeping ako and the others as slaves, so negi will somehow pull it out, but at this point its anyones guess; although i do think its possible he could have also made a reverse pactio with the princess but i doubt it would be something useful at this time; btw what was yui's pactio?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 6, 2009)

The match will surely be interrupted at some point IMO, because otherwise this manga name will no longer has negima in it coz he will be dead.


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

^Your underestimating the guy  Like seriously


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 6, 2009)

The slaves don't need to be freed via winning this match. Rakan already said: They could gain the cash very easily. Most likely Negi will get his ass kicked and then win a sponsorship and before megarich regardless.

Them being slaves isn't even an issue. He'll be able to buy their freedom.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> hmm. I finally get it
> Wouldnt it be weird if Negi made a pactio with the princess as well and uses her card



Yes, it would.  



ENDER3000 said:


> ah TY Tyrannous, for the explanation  Hmm...I still say he'll win



NP.  And I agree.  



uchihasurvivor said:


> The match will surely be interrupted at some point IMO, because otherwise this manga name will no longer has negima in it coz he will be dead.



Heroe's are always protected by Plot Shields.  

Negi will win, somehow.   Because so much is riding on the fight.   If not the girls, but for that information he wants to know.


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

I just really hope Akina isn't his mom.... I like the AsunaxNegi pairing.........


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 6, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> I just really hope Akina isn't his mom.... I like the AsunaxNegi pairing.........


im with you there. I highly doubt that asuna is his aunt im betting that asuna is his second cousin aka his moms first cousin....if thats the case then I dont care as much and Id still go for a NegixAsuna pairing.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 6, 2009)

Spoiler for 244:


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2009)

Damnn a spoiler for 244 already?


----------



## GsG (Mar 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More nude Ako Izumi? Wow.  I wonder what she's crying about.  Did she find out about Nagi being Negi or is she crying because Negi's funeral is next Monday?


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> More nude Ako Izumi? Wow.  I wonder what she's crying about.  Did she find out about Nagi being Negi or is she crying because Negi's funeral is next Monday?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah probably not 
it is probably just ako finally figured out that negi isn't into her or something like that because we can see akira trying to comfort her, and she isn't sad, like a person died or something


----------



## Valky (Mar 7, 2009)

The spoiler is out already? damn thats fast.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> More nude Ako Izumi? Wow.  I wonder what she's crying about.  Did she find out about Nagi being Negi or is she crying because Negi's funeral is next Monday?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It has a Black Border, so it's a flashback.   Looks like she is crying about Negi.  

Gotta feel sorry for the girl in all that's going on.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 7, 2009)

A new chapter already?going fast


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 7, 2009)

hey im not complaining 
i hope it is a new chapter every day ^^


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 7, 2009)

More spoilers are out:


----------



## GsG (Mar 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Negi's using his Pactio card after all.  I guess that's good considering if he doesn't, he'll probably die.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



knew he'd use it


----------



## Valky (Mar 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol yeah, pretty predictable. Otherwise he would be dead for sure.


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^Agreed  lol Think he healed himself and Kot. too?


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 9, 2009)

More spoiler


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ah...so thats how she finds out  ouch...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ako is snuggling in Akira's bewbz 

And Negi is getting his ass handed to him lol


----------



## GsG (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi needs to cast: Auto-Potion, Auto-Life, Auto-Protect, Auto-Shell, Auto-Reflect, Regen, Auto-Haste, etc. 

Hope Ako feels bette soon.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 9, 2009)

More Spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi fever!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2009)

Naked Ako hugging naked Akira.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Ako overheard the prick as he confronting Negi being Nagi and spilled the beans. 

Poor girl.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm i was just pondering something. Didn't the Weasel accquaintance of Negi once said he used to have a Human form?

Call me crazy, but im going to take a wild guess. Perhaps in the far future, that Weasel will turn out to be Nagi!?


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2009)

naah...Nagi wasn't that perverted


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 9, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> naah...Nagi wasn't that perverted



Oh cmon... Anyone who makes Pactio cards have to be somewhat perverted.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hmm i was just pondering something. Didn't the Weasel accquaintance of Negi once said he used to have a Human form?
> 
> Call me crazy, but im going to take a wild guess. Perhaps in the far future, that Weasel will turn out to be Nagi!?



No, Chamo has never said he was once human.  People imply he was once human because he's an Ermine.  And those who break the rules get turned into Ermines.


However, I also have the same suspicion that Chamo is Nagi.  In fact, I wonder if Ken is being clever with word play and Chamo is a play on Camouflage?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 10, 2009)

Wonder if Rakan will cry out the attack's name as Negi Fever when finishing his combo. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 10, 2009)

Nagi and Chamo have different personalities, we've seen enough of Nagi in Rakan's flashbacks to confirm that much IMO.  It's not an impossible theory but I don't buy it at all.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2009)

^My point exactly lol Yea, anyone who makes Pactio's has to be perverted somewhat and from what we saw of Nagi, it isn't like him lol There's a better chance it being Konoka's dad (but we know its not him, or is it...)


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

Bah Nagi was just as playful as Chamo, besides you never know that it could be an act.   Then again, I don't recall Nagi smoking.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2009)

Besides...who's powerful enough to turn Nagi into a Ermine?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 10, 2009)

chapter 244 camrip raw


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Bah Nagi was just as playful as Chamo, besides you never know that it could be an act.   Then again, I don't recall Nagi smoking.



Chamo thinks more then nagi would.  Nagi:lets just do it. Chamo: Heres a plan to do it.  He gives negi advice, not the best advice usually, but it's helpful.  Chamo and Nagi dealt with women differently.  Nagi never showed any signs of being perverted either.  I'm sure there are more differences too... Nagi had to read out of a book to cast (most) magic, Chamo is actually decent from what we have seen.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2009)

NEED SCAN NOA!!!


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 11, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> NEED SCAN NOA!!!



Here's the translation to tide you over.


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> When Rakan gets serious, all Negi's planning is rendered useless...!


Just reading that made me laugh out loud. 

Negi just looks done.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2009)

OH SWEET!! TY   *calms down a little*

*Spoiler*: __ 



IT CANT END LIKE THIS  !!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How neat of Rakan to detail the technique's weakness to Negi. 

And yet the kid keeps getting into trouble....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Rakan, just WOW !

This guy is on an complete different level.

Akira and Ako


----------



## Jugger (Mar 12, 2009)

Negi will win this i wonder how it will be possible


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's a link to the location.

Enjoy ppl!  

Poor Ako   Kick his ass Negi!!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 12, 2009)

Hm, good to see I was wrong about it becoming DBZish. I rather like how Rakan owned Negi by sheer experience. I wonder where it's going from now. Negi looks like he's up on the ropes.


----------



## GsG (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hello? I'm going to be releasing an insanely fast punch towards your face in just a moment!  You got that?  Okay, take care now!
> 
> Thanks for the info!  Guess I'll put my elbow there, then...



Lol, what the heck? 


I guess the stereotypical dream about the shounen hero's friends popping up and cheering him on, reminding him about his goals and stuff will give him the strength to get up again or something.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

nah...just Ako..no one else


----------



## Nadini (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm liking the last page 

Negi by logic can't win, but this is shonen so..

Rakan will probably get distracted by something and give up


----------



## Gene (Mar 12, 2009)

Good chapter as always. Only thing I didn't like was how Ako just happened to be there when Negi's secret was being revealed.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

i couldn't really picture how Negi could've told her...XD i think it was better this way...


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep.   Still, you got to feel bad for Ako.   

Well, I wonder what's next?  Is Negi's going to use Konoka's pactio and recover himself and Kotoro?  Or something unexpected is going to happen?   Or is the fight over now and Rakan being generous?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 12, 2009)

nadini said:


> I'm liking the last page
> 
> Negi by logic can't win, but this is shonen so..
> 
> Rakan will probably get distracted by something and give up




Here is my prediction :x3

Ako screams Nagi// Negi 
Then Rakan gets distracted.
Negi seizes advantage of this moment to either strike back with another move or activate a pactio.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 12, 2009)

Last week I was amazed at how much more powerful Rakan was.

This week I'm a lot happier since Rakan > Negi not by merit of being more powerful or whatnot, but simply by merit of having better battle skills and experience. Furhter proof - as if any were needed - that there's no substitute for experience.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 12, 2009)

lol Nagi was the idiot. Rakan was the dude who fought based on empirical knowledge. And he is proving that as he explains. He also says that he was lucky to fight a lightning user in the past. That definitely means Negi is a worthy opponent.

And of course, Rakan states how everything has a weakness. Negi is actually a genius and will find this out somehow


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, there is a substitute for experience, they said that - skillz. Nagi (the real one) was born a genius, unlike Rakan. It was basically saying that Rakan wasn't gifted so he had to work hard to get where he did. ie Rakan > Nagi.

Negi won't win this fight through conventional means. He's out of trump cards and Rakan is still infinitely stronger than Negi.

Not a fan of the Ako moment, though. Kinda sucky way to find out.

What I don't understand is that the biggest highroller - Takamichi's master who's name completely escapes me - still has made no intro to this story. If you read certain key points, you'll notice that he plays a _much_ bigger rule than Takamichi ever did. Asuna also obviously liked him more, and that's why takamichi smokes: Asuna missed his master. He also commanded Taka to remove all memories of him from Asuna. Takamichi is only a gateway to him, so that's why she's so attached to takamichi.

BTW, MSN refference in Hayate: Here


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2009)

^What do u mean no intro to the story? oO He's been shown several times and we know he dies after a fight, sometime after Nagi disappeared/"died"...I say we'll find out when we return to Asuna and the exposure of her memories (OMG I CANNOT WAIT FOR THAT!! I was looking forward to that the entire series! )


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 13, 2009)

Gato is his name, CD.   And like Ender said, he died in the flashback.

If there was anyone left from the original Ala Ruba that hasn't made an appearance in the present, would be Zecht (Nagi's master).   Still, nobody is going to interfere in the tournament, short of inspirational shouts.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm the resident Zect fanboy. Here's hoping we see more of him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 13, 2009)

I know he's been seen several times, but by "intro" I mean what he did. Asuna knows absolutely nothing of him now, even though he was obviously the one raising her, at least at first. A few glimpses tells me little. We're 244 chapters in, and still no _real_ introduction into the story. Look at Rakan. He didn't play any role in Asuna's life, or at least we don't think, but we know his whole life story. I'd like to hear more of Gato.

And Zecht is another one, mostly what I want to know is why he appears so young and is Nagi's master, and the fact that he's his master must mean he's pretty strong.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2009)

^Im' sure we'll learn of him from the Memories Arc


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2009)

jack is ........................


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 13, 2009)

Tosaka should die...


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2009)

who's Jack?? eh Tosaka's a jerk and he'll get whats coming to him XD :ho dont worry....


----------



## GsG (Mar 13, 2009)

Jack Rakan


----------



## Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

HOLY SHIT @ THE SPOILERS FOR 245


----------



## Jugger (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is link to spoiler Source


*Spoiler*: __ 



so negi will with ako pactio?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Mar 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here is link to spoiler Source
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That seems to me to be just a regular kiss


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 14, 2009)

already a chapter?fuck damn it


----------



## Valky (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, it looks like just a regular kiss.

Chamo's not there.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good to see Ako feeling better at least.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

what the hell is negi going to pull out of his sleeve, i dont see him beating jack now; so there must be some other way he frees ako and the other, not to mention beating the crap out that dude trying to black mail him

but this looks bad in the overall scheme of things, despite everything negi is really any closer to taking on fate


----------



## Ender (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ako just tricked Negi   She went "Lets make a pactio! *steals kiss*" Then Negi went "But Chamo's not around...." then Ako went "I know... "




XD


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol whut a slut


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Lol whut a slut



indeed, slut and a pedobear:amazed


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 15, 2009)

I want a Nodoka vs. Ako


----------



## Jugger (Mar 15, 2009)

More spoiler is out


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice and more nice!   How about some DDLs, Kira?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 15, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Nice and more nice!   How about some DDLs, Kira?





I second this. ddls would be nice preferably avi if posible


edit-awesome , 600th post.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> If you or your country//college//business, etc... haven't been IP blocked by this site, you should be able to find it here under the 72 hour tab:
> 
> Fuujin


The say they banned Sweden (lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-site) but i can still post there?

What a bunch of dumbasses..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I want a Nodoka vs. Ako



Yue beats both.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 16, 2009)

and here is probably whole chapter


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT  MOREEEEEE


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



im kinda disappointed that this chapter doesnt show anything about the match
and negi getting beat up by that SOB, that is just not right, man


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 16, 2009)

this chapter might confirm that negi doesn't need to win the match to achieve his main objective (which is getting the slaves free)


----------



## Jugger (Mar 16, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> this chapter might confirm that negi doesn't need to win the match to achieve his main objective (which is getting the slaves free)



So it might trick us to think that negi will lose but in the end he will win


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2009)

so then what was his promise to Ako about? oO


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 19, 2009)

It's typical that the only manga I still actually care about loves to take breaks every other chapter. Kinda annoying.


*Spoiler*: __ 





At least that's all taken care of, though. And Negi got one of a very few kisses not pertaining to Pactios. I only remember Asuna (and that was the tree power one), Nodoka (the date) and now Ako. All the rest were either no-lip-contact or on the cheek/forehead.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 19, 2009)

omg this chapter was much better than i thought 
i was going like, eh just a stupid chapter about ako but now i like it so much more and that guy turn out to be a pretty cool guy too

curse you ken, curse you for being such a great manga artist, curse you for making me addicted to negima, and curse you for taking so many breaks, but dame do i also i love you


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2009)

kissu kissu kissu


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> It's typical that the only manga I still actually care about loves to take breaks every other chapter. Kinda annoying.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You forgot Evangeline. She kissed Negi 2 times already and those are non-pactios.


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2009)

online ppls:
spit


----------



## GsG (Mar 19, 2009)

It's good to spend a chapter every so often to build up a side main character more and more since there are so many of them.   After all, it's not good to leave one behind the others for too long now.  Good chapter, but that collecting data excuse isn't fooling me.


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2009)

GsG ur set... 

I wonder how Negi will beat Rankan in the next chapter...


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 19, 2009)

> Good chapter, but that collecting data excuse isn't fooling me.


he just takes too damn long making those awesome backgrounds


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, which means the next Chapter surely has quite the action.


----------



## Gene (Mar 19, 2009)

Great chapter. Ako has quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## GsG (Mar 19, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> GsG ur set...







blazingshadow said:


> he just takes too damn long making those awesome backgrounds



I'm sure he has quite a few chapters already ready well in advance.  He just words extra hard a few weeks at a time so he can have breaks for a good while afterwards.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 19, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> You forgot Evangeline. She kissed Negi 2 times already and those are non-pactios.



When did this happen, exactly? Only time I remember her getting horny was during that weird bath thing, and she was in her adult form.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> When did this happen, exactly? Only time I remember her getting horny was during that weird bath thing, and she was in her adult form.


it was the same chapter 
it was until the end chapter that she kissed negi 
Chapter 26
he was asking her about whether what chao is right in doing what she is doing 
and eva tells negi to spar with her to get the answer


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 19, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> it was the same chapter
> it was until the end chapter that she kissed negi
> Cero
> he was asking her about whether what chao is right in doing what she is doing
> and eva tells negi to spar with her to get the answer


There is also another one around the earlier chapters but I can't remember where it was shown. She kissed Negi after sucking blood in his arm. The place is also in the resort.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 20, 2009)

Unlike I had expected, this was a very nice, insightful chapter. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 20, 2009)

i racked my brain and practically reread the whole series but i cant find another chapter that shows eva kissing negi 
but the chapter that i mention above has eva sucking on negi's blood from the wound that he received from the festival tournament that he got fighting his father (he wanted to keep the scar as a memento of his father)
Link removed


oh, i just remember another non pactio kiss 
well it is pactio related, remember when paru first wanted to get a pactio and kissed negi the moment he showed up and chamo couldnt set up a pactio circle fast enough or he wasn't there, i couldn't tell.
i guess that could count as a non pactio kiss ^^

Link removed


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 20, 2009)

Lame chapter


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 21, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> i racked my brain and practically reread the whole series but i cant find another chapter that shows eva kissing negi
> but the chapter that i mention above has eva sucking on negi's blood from the wound that he received from the festival tournament that he got fighting his father (he wanted to keep the scar as a memento of his father)
> throw Gamabunta


I'll try to find it somewhere round chapter 50-70. But I'm sure it happened before the tournament. When Eva was sucking his blood it's the payment for the training so it's definitely not that scene.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmm , i also thought this chapter was lame, especially considering it was a goodbye type kiss , not a hey the inside of the individual hasnt changed, i can still like him type deal


----------



## GsG (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I guess since Negi ≠ Negi and she'd rather not go out with someone much younger, it couldn't work out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

^i always thought he was at most 4 years younger

plus its not like it will matter by the time hes 15 and they are 19 he will be taller than her anyway, and the gap wont be that much of a big deal anymore, oh well


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i always thought he was at most 4 years younger
> 
> plus its not like it will matter by the time hes 15 and they are 19 he will be taller than her anyway, and the gap wont be that much of a big deal anymore, oh well



Could have sworn I posted something like this eariler...

Anyway, it's only a 5 year gap between Negi and his "nagi" self. Nagi does indeed = Negi, it's just he looks slightly older. She'll figure that out I think, this isn't one of those manga that has a "relationship end" to it, they just keep piling up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

could be i dont keep track, i wonder if they ever explain ako scar


----------



## Jugger (Mar 23, 2009)

i wonder what plan akamatsu has for yuna it was in already in first volume class roster that she is professor akashi daughter


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2009)

for who? :S


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

I think he's talking about:

Ken Akamatsu (mangaka of Mahou Sensei Negima)

Yuna Akashi (student 2 in Negi's class) The athletic girl who plays basketball.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm I think its time I read this manga give me 15 hours (10 of which i will use to fapsleep) and I will be up to speed


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 23, 2009)

can't do a manga this good justice by reading it in only 5 hours...Heck you will spend 5 hours squinting trying to read the small text alone...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

yea some chapters are really text heavy, but you should be easily able to read this in 5 hours


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

GsG said:


> I think he's talking about:
> 
> Ken Akamatsu (mangaka of Mahou Sensei Negima)
> 
> Yuna Akashi (student 2 in Negi's class) The athletic girl who plays basketball.



Ah TY


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea some chapters are really text heavy, but you should be easily able to read this in 5 hours



Ridiculous, there are 245 chapters, at 5 min a piece (a fast pace), that is 1225 minutes, or 20 hours.  It should take closer to 10 minutes to read a chapter assuming you are taking the time to look at the pages and not just speed read the text.   Not to mention there is tons of text in most of the chapters and they are usually a good length.

To finish in 5 hours you would have to read every chapter in less then 90 seconds.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

I've started and caught up w/Claymore in 5 hours  it'd prolly take me bout 12-ish hours for MSN if I started over again


----------



## Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

It takes me around half an hour to get through a volume for any manga.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 24, 2009)

Gene said:


> It takes me around half an hour to get through a volume for any manga.


me too 
but sometimes it takes longer if i linger to look at the drawings 
if i speed read through them, it will probably take around 20 minutes for a volume
so unless you plan to skip some parts or you already read it once
there is no way you can read all of negima in 5 hours


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

nah...5 is too short...i'd say 10 is possible


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2009)

True, MSN can be text heavy at times, especially those with the smaller text that you can't normally read.


----------



## Ladd (Mar 25, 2009)

Is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope, no new chapters until April.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

^WAT?!?!!?? WHY!?!?!?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2009)

You know "need time to research" aka "lots of action in this chapter, so I need more time to make it good and draw these darned backgrounds".


----------



## Jugger (Mar 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know "need time to research" aka "lots of action in this chapter, so I need more time to make it good and draw these darned backgrounds".



he need do it once in a month so that we  get always probably the best backgrounds


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2009)

I expect an epic win for the next chapter...nething less will not be acceptable


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn it I am going slow only 50 chaps so far then again I am reading GTO at the same time, ehh Ill be back on satuday with a retarded remark.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Nope, no new chapters until April.


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2009)

^:rofl I know how ya feel


----------



## Jugger (Mar 26, 2009)

Backgrounds are better than playing all year dragon quest and other rpg then make 10 chapters in year


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 26, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> I expect an epic win for the next chapter...nething less will not be acceptable



Lol I feel like every chapter is a cliff hanger XD.
Like we learn or see something cool, and then it is good, but the feeling of needing more supercedes./


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 28, 2009)

246 spoiler picture


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 28, 2009)

Next chapter still gonna be awesome as per usual I see.


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 28, 2009)

you can say that


----------



## GsG (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi might want to wipe the blood off his face and clothes first before continuing for hygienic sakes.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 28, 2009)

After looking at those spoilers I really can't wait for a translation. It sure looks awesome.


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 29, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Negi might want to wipe the blood off his face and clothes first before continuing for hygienic sakes.


are you freaking kidding me 
they are in battle, u think they got time to that kind of thing 


*Spoiler*: __ 




also in the last picture did katarou go full beast mode and used asuna's sword or did he and negi, like fused together and take out that shadow guy first then go deal with rakan


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SHOUNEN COMEBACK FTW!!!


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 29, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I wasn't honestly able to tell. I had the same thought you did.


----------



## GsG (Mar 29, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> are you freaking kidding me
> they are in battle, u think they got time to that kind of thing
> 
> 
> ...



I'm joking, hence the cookie monster smiley.   I'm making fun of the situation in shonen fights where bloodied up protagonists gush out blood and yet keep their cool and wear blood as body paint. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can anyone use Asuna's sword once it's been summoned or is it something only someone with some affinity and connection to it can use


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'm joking, hence the cookie monster smiley.   I'm making fun of the situation in shonen fights where bloodied up protagonists gush out blood and yet keep their cool and wear blood as body paint.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


oops sorry
i dont really understands emos or smileys 


*Spoiler*: __ 




i think that anyone can use it since it is just a magical object, but i think that it only works the best for the people it is intended for, example paru and her sketchbook; no one can draw better and faster than her, asuna with magic cancel and her demon repel sword, kokona with her immense magic and healing artifact.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Negi, used magia erbea to absorb Kota's inugami powers.


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



WAT?!!? I understood nothing about what u said XD


----------



## Serp (Mar 31, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Negi's technique allows him to absorb magic and modify his body with it. Hence he is able to use 1000 bolts to turn into lightning. Kotaro is an Inugami and has the magical ability to turn into a canine form, as shown earlier in the manga and even in this fight. What I suggested was that Negi, absorbs Kotaro's magic granting him a new form, much like lightning Negi or Dark Negi, but as he is not absorbing an element, he turns into that Canine form we saw in the spoiler. I was wrong anyways but that is what I meant.

 Understand?


----------



## Unknown (Mar 31, 2009)

Kotaro has never used Magic, he always uses Ki, and ME can't absorb Ki, as we know he just absorb Magic....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

negi sure has changed from the beginning of the manga


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man

THAT GAR FROM KOTAROU AND NEGI WAS INVIGORATING

and

Even Sasuke's Sharingan couldn't keep up with Itachi.

At the bottom panel, Kotarou should have definitely said

OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

negi and kotarou = best tag team ever


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG OMG OMFG

this chapter is so worth the wait 
i never knew kotaro is so awesome, i mean i knew he was good but to this extend?
i think that he can be evenly matched with kadae.
Was kagetarou and kotaro stabbed right in the stomach with the sword or what?
i couldnt figure it out from the pictures

anyone got any ideas what trump card #3 is?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2009)

His pactio card with the princess is my guess lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2009)

Kotaro and Negi put on quite the performance this chapter. I sure hope Kotaro buying those 43 seconds for Negi pays off. 

And lol at Rakan's comments towards Negi. They did seem a bit patronizing.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Duplex Complexio eh?

Hmmm

Duplex can mean two units sharing a common _______, having two parts, allowing communication in opposite directions simultaneously, etc.

Complexio can mean collection, encircling, enfolding, etc.


Maybe this is some attack that's supposed to attack Rakan omnidirectionally?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> Duplex Complexio eh?
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> ...



lol omnidirectionally? 
I don't even know what that means, but sounds cool. Nice latin interpretation there


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2009)

WORTH IT DAMN IT!!   :ho U pass oh author of MSN 

I wanna know what his attack is......


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 31, 2009)

That was an amazing chapter. I really can't wait for next week.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol omnidirectionally?
> I don't even know what that means, but sounds cool. Nice latin interpretation there



It's means from all directions.   Basically an attack that comes from everywhere so there's no way to dodge meaning that Rakan will have to deal with the attacks.  That is unless he has the power to break through the fabric of space and time and go through portals and such, but right now I don't think so.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> It's means from all directions.   Basically an attack that comes from everywhere so there's no way to dodge meaning that Rakan will have to deal with the attacks.  That is unless he has the power to break through the fabric of space and time and go through portals and such, but right now I don't think so.




I was thinking that negi would just absorb 2 different spells , one bieng a dark spell and the other a lightning spell.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

duplex complexio probably means that he is going to install 2 spells into his magia erebea armor. negi says complexio every time he installs a spell into magia erebea.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> duplex complexio probably means that he is going to install 2 spells into his magia erebea armor. negi says complexio every time he installs a spell into magia erebea.



So he is basically going to arm two spells?

Ohh..this oughta be good..


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but if Negi wins this fight through any straight-up means, I'll be pissed. Negi is not on par with Rakan yet. And it was made clear that, while Rakan was impressed by what Negi is capable of doing, he's no where near his level.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

the downside is that it takes nearly a minute to do it and that is just way too much time to even be called a trump card unless he had used it at the very beggining of the match. negi is finally learning how to use the baka power up he was always envious of. i mean if he was so worried about losing the match he should have gone all out at the very beginning like he said he was going to.

either the ability has serious drawbacks after/during it's use or he is just pulling it out of his ass out of desperation. in any case he should have followed kotarou's advice and heal the both of them before going just in case it doesn't work


----------



## tulongdao (Mar 31, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> His pactio card with the princess is my guess lol


dude he already used that already
that was his first trump card 
it allow him to use all of his other pactio's artifact   o.0


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> dude he already used that already
> that was his first trump card
> it allow him to use all of his other pactio's artifact   o.0



no no no.
He used the pactio that the princess made for him. I mean he uses the pactio that he made with the princess lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 31, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I'm sorry, but if Negi wins this fight through any straight-up means, I'll be pissed. Negi is not on par with Rakan yet. And it was made clear that, while Rakan was impressed by what Negi is capable of doing, he's no where near his level.



Even if Negi loses, if Rakan recognizes he's an adult and tells him about his mother it'll be worthy. To me at least, I want to know.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 1, 2009)

Duplex complexio...? What will Negi absorb, two thousand bolts? Making him even faster than thunder..., I prefer that not, I will like him to absorb the thousand bolts, and a fire attack on pair with the thounsand bolts. When we saw the first table of powers of Jack we saw that Negi with lighting spell (The divine storm) in ME It's a lot faster, but has almost the same strenght, but with a fire spell (the one Chao used aganist Negi) he had almost the same speed, but a lot more strenght, so I would ilke that Negi absorbs the thousand bolts, making him lighting spees again, and a fire spell that will be on par with the thousand bolts, and will make him a lot more stronger...

By the way, in the last training chapter Negi was training making two ME, one for hand...


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think there would be any point to using thousand bolts again.  Rakan completely defeated that attack.  The second spell would have to enhance or alter the way he used thousand bolts at the very least.  There is no point to using thousand bolts independently for speed.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 1, 2009)

Just read the last chapter. That was fucking amazing. However I agree with the people that say Rakan should still win. It's still too early on in the manga for Negi to surpass his dad imo.


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2009)

I say he'll combine his lightning and dark attributes and make DARK LIGHTNING!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 1, 2009)

Well at least we learn that's Kotoro with Asuna's blade and not Negi transformed.   And it's confirmed that Kagetarou was working with Rakan from the get-go.

But I have to agree, Negi's not going to outdo Rakan.  Rakan will either be impressed and throw the fight, or Rakan beats Negi and gives him the rewards none-the-less.


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2009)

^y not? Do u think Negi will have no place to grow if he beats Rankan?  I'm sure he's not the most powerful, that white haired guy is still there u know


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 1, 2009)

No, him fighting Rakan will be a good indication of Negi's growth.   But if he defeats Rakan without Rakan faking it or forfeiting, means Negi would be as strong as his father.   Which I feel that shouldn't be until the end of the manga.


----------



## blatherinon (Apr 1, 2009)

@tyrannos- Nagi>Rakan, Nagi defeated the sage who one shotted Rakan

I like how Akamatsu realizes the speeds that are nessesary to pull off the bullettiming feats that they have. The 43 seconds reminded me of the Naruto 5 seconds fiasco that happened in the OBD.


----------



## keikai24 (Apr 1, 2009)

even if he beats Rakan, he's still nowhere near his father, or fate level. close but not there yet.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 1, 2009)

blatherinon said:


> @tyrannos- Nagi>Rakan, Nagi defeated the sage who one shotted Rakan
> 
> I like how Akamatsu realizes the speeds that are nessesary to pull off the bullettiming feats that they have. The 43 seconds reminded me of the Naruto 5 seconds fiasco that happened in the OBD.



I'm not sure of that thing of Nagi beating the sage of the morning, the only who saw how they fought were Nagi and his master, and his master It's one of the allies of Fate, so I think that's possible that the real lider of the bad guys could be Nagi's master and the sage could be just a pupet of him, and he just let Nagi beat him.

Or maybe there is another mage that is even above the master of Nagi, but anyway I think that something strange happened with the sage and Nagi....


----------



## Ladd (Apr 1, 2009)

I would take the whole Nagi beating the Sage off-panel thing with a grain of salt until further information's given. The last bit of Rakan's film did seem kinda dodgy.

If it were true though, I think we all know that it was Filius Zect who conducted most of the ownage .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

cant wait for the next chapter, but whats this i see debate between rakan and nagi, i think its at least implied that nagi was more powerful


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 1, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> no no no.
> He used the pactio that the princess made for him. I mean he uses the pactio that he made with the princess lol.


huh 
i thought you only get one pactio card with a kiss 
and negi got it, so that makes him the partner, Minister Magi, 
and the princess the master, Magister Magi.

wait a minute you are still talking about the third princess of hella empire, right?
not other princesses, since there seems to be a growing number of them.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 4, 2009)

I've decided to read Negima!? NEO and it's better than Negima!? anime because of Kotaro and I have a feeling it's going to somehow follow the original manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 4, 2009)

Myself, I want to re-read the manga and get reacquainted with it. Its length warrants it.


----------



## GsG (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you going to spend 12 hours or so reading it?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> Are you going to spend 12 hours or so reading it?



I doubt it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 4, 2009)

Adeat


----------



## Jugger (Apr 4, 2009)

spoiler are out here Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi looks cool and lot of talk


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 4, 2009)

Jugger said:


> spoiler are out here Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks like a sweet chapter. I'm really looking forward to the translation.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, all hells broken loose!  

Well, at least it's safe to say that Kagetarou isn't Takane.


----------



## GsG (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's up with the long hair symbolizing great strength scenario?  DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, etc.


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoaa, next week chapter looks awesome. Fierce battle between Rakan and Negi .. and LOL for the super saiyan.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's awesome that Negi can get hits in despite Rakan figuring out his Shundou even if he seems to be tanking everything. Looking forward to the chapter.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well from the raw it looks like this new spell boosted his reaction time to keep pace with his speed.




Also I'm making a Mahou Sensei Negima respect thread in the battledome, so if anyone wants to help me find feats, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




it also looks like he trick rakan into releasing his most powerful punch 
absorbs the power and use it as his own to pwn rakan, negi can definitely win this fight like this 
also all of those people who dont like negi to win this because they dont want him to be too powerful, can rest easy about him being at rakan's level since he technically isn't powerful enough to beat rakan on his own, he needs rakan's own power to do it.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 7, 2009)

Translation is out:


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that was a great chapter!  As expected of the genius  Think its over?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, awesome chapter!

I'm so glad KA didn't go with what I thought was going to happen and make Negi _too_ powerful. Bluffing Rakan with that Lightning Lance (what's up with all these lightning lances in different mangas recently?) so that he could absorb Rakan's full power and use it against him was very impressive. Well-planned strategies like that are for me infinately better than pulling out random powerups.

On another note, so Godmode Negi has no weaknesses anymore?


----------



## GsG (Apr 7, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Except for the time (forty-three seconds) it takes to achieve the form.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome use of spells, unless Rakan has a bigger damage soak than his own power output or another trick up his sleeve he's lost, he won't outblitz Negi anymore.

Negi's lightning lance being called the Titan Slayer, great nod to Greek mythology there.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the time (forty-three seconds) it takes to achieve the form.


also trump card #5 can only be use if the attacker doesn't know it 
if the opponent knows about then they can prepare for it or avoid using something their most powerful attack
lol he used so much secret techniques that i dont know what he will use against fate in their battle 
he basically gave fate an open book to how to beat him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Asuna will bitchslap Fate then.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay, he pulled out 3 new trump cards in this latest chapter.
Can someone please explain this?

The first one looks like 2 layers of lightning.
The second one looks like a giant ranged spell lightning spell.
However I am confused about the third one. Did he just absorb his own attack?

What does negi mean "What about if I use your power instead?" on the last panel. How does Negi's absorbing lightning have anything to do with Rakan's power.

And what exactly is this GianT Circle Rakan talks about. The third  trump card used in this chapter ???

Ughh im confusedz.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Okay, he pulled out 3 new trump cards in this latest chapter.
> Can someone please explain this?
> 
> The first one looks like 2 layers of lightning.
> ...



No he absorbed Rakan's attack. At first it seemed like it was going to be a showdown between Rakan and Negi where Negi would launch that spear (4th Trump card) and Rakan would launch his own counterattack. However, Negi never launched the spear while Rakan launch his attack and Negi absorbed that attack.


----------



## Valky (Apr 7, 2009)

I think Rakan will lose, and finally we'll be able to know about Negi's mom. yay.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 7, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> And what exactly is this GianT Circle Rakan talks about. The third  trump card used in this chapter ???
> 
> Ughh im confusedz.


yeah exactly what Kira says and also
the giant magical circle is used in order for negi to absorb the attack


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 7, 2009)

I was like "Wow" the whole chapter...If he defeats Rakan shouldn't the villain(forgot his name) fight be a piece a cake.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> I was like "Wow" the whole chapter...If he defeats Rakan shouldn't the villain(forgot his name) fight be a piece a cake.



lol the villian will forfeit regardless because he doesn't want to die lol. He will either have to face Rakan, or someone stronger than Rakan


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2009)

Negi's awesome. Dude is a fucking genius !


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Doubt he'll beat him. I have a feeling that Rakan has more HP than what he can deal in damage.

Still think we'll learn something abotu his mom, though. Just what he did will probably cause Negi to recognize him as a man. He never said that the only way to be acknowledged as a man was to beat him, that was something that Negi came up with. He'll probably get a couple hints, win or lose.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 7, 2009)

epic chapter


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

If Negi loses he'll become a mercenary or advertise magic shoes while Ako and the girls remain safe. Still waiting for the Demon World Arc and the Mars Arc.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 7, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> I was like "Wow" the whole chapter...If he defeats Rakan shouldn't the villain(forgot his name) fight be a piece a cake.


no freaking way 
didn't i mention that this technique wouldn't work that well if the opponent knew the technique because negi's fifth trump card is basically just absorbing the opponent's greatest attack and use it against them, if the opponent knows about it then they can just use attacks that doesn't consume huge amounts of magic.
with fate, he can just attack negi without using huge attacks like rakan and beat negi slowly bit by bit, since we know that fate is at least as strong as nagi and rakan, and without that technique negi can't beat rakan, so he can't beat fate

also, can negi's technique absorb spells like fate's petrification spell


----------



## GsG (Apr 7, 2009)

Well whatever the outcome, once the battle is over, as long as Fate doesn't attack Negi and Rakan while they're down (might be hard for him to do so with Evangeline around), Negi can just go back into the Hyperbolic Time Chamber and come up with new attacks in short period of times to use to square off against Fate.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2009)

negi can always find a way to use kanka or absorb asuna/takamichi's kanka and beat fate with it.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 7, 2009)

Latest chapters is more like a Yu-gi-oh duel to me rather than generic shounen fighting. I like it this way even though Negi looks like SSJ3 Goku.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think Negi's going to be pulling the absorbing trick all the time.  That seems to be a last-resort technique.

I think next chapter, Negi's going to punch Rakan in the stomach hard enough for him to feel it, but not enough to defeat him.   Rakan will acknowledge Negi is a man and the fight ends.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Latest chapters is more like a Yu-gi-oh duel to me rather than generic shounen fighting. I like it this way even though Negi looks like SSJ3 Goku.



Lulz @ SSJ3.
Why the fuck did his hair have to grow with his power up? 
I guess if it worked for YuYu & DBZ it can work for Negima.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> Well whatever the outcome, once the battle is over, as long as Fate doesn't attack Negi and Rakan while they're down (might be hard for him to do so with Evangeline around), Negi can just go back into the Hyperbolic Time Chamber and come up with new attacks in short period of times to use to square off against Fate.


eva isn't really there
that is just a projection from her scroll


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't even remember a scroll being seen or mentioned. Eva just kinda appeared out of nowhere. Was I supposed to assume that?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 8, 2009)

it was said something about eva not really being there but she is eva. i think it's like a telephone call using the scroll


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> it was said something about eva not really being there but she is eva. i think it's like a telephone call using the scroll


you know they never mention that scroll being like a telephone but it is a interesting theory
i always thought that this eva is just a projection of eva made from negi's memory of her 
just like what happen when negi used the scroll for the first time and had to fight eva in order to learn the dark magic


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2009)

Gene said:


> I don't even remember a scroll being seen or mentioned. Eva just kinda appeared out of nowhere. Was I supposed to assume that?



Bringing up Eva again, was it ever announced whether Rakan > Eva or the other way around.

Personally, I'd like to think Eva beats Rakan (and thought it was stated in the manga) , but I can't remember any evidence to back this up.

Obviously, the strongest would be Nagi, but it was never clearly stated who was next. Eva or Rakan.

And now including the bad guys as well, how strong exactly is Fate. Didn't Eva fight him off once? Does that mean Eva is stronger than Fate?


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 8, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Bringing up Eva again, was it ever announced whether Rakan > Eva or the other way around.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to think Eva beats Rakan (and thought it was stated in the manga) , but I can't remember any evidence to back this up.



Wasn't the dragon or whatever Rakan stalemated said to be about as strong as Eva at one point?  Or did I imagine that?



			
				Nizuma Eiji said:
			
		

> Lulz @ SSJ3.
> Why the fuck did his hair have to grow with his power up?
> I guess if it worked for YuYu & DBZ it can work for Negima.



You know, the first time I read the chapter, admittedly quickly, I didn't even notice the hair thing.  It all just blended in with the whole lightning aura around him, and I assumed that's all it was.  Looking at it now, though, it certainly is conspicuously DBZ-like, 

In all honesty, I would be surprised if this blow actually fells Rakan.  Not disappointed, really.  Just surprised.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just as a thought. But Negi always finishes his fights with his Ouka houken. Till I see that attack, nothing is decided. By now, that thing should be powerful enough to split dimensions. Negi better not lose this fight, not with so much riding on it.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just as a thought as well. It's possible that Negi absorbed both Rakan's attack as well as the lance, and then once he's knocked Rakan down, just like with the demon, he'll release the lance point blank into Rakan, then fire the thousand bolts, which will be attracted to the lance same way a lightning rod is used. 

Instant win.

On a side note, we've run into the Misora group, wonder when Takamichi and Mana will make their reappearance.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 8, 2009)

> Bringing up Eva again, was it ever announced whether Rakan > Eva or the other way around.


eva said that rakan = eva for the most part.



> wonder when Takamichi and Mana will make their reappearance.


don't know about takamichi but mana will definately appear when it's time to kick ass


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 8, 2009)

So how much longer do you guys think this manga is going to keep going? It seems like with all of the developments we've been getting this arc that this or the very next one will be the last one. I mean we've already seen Negi's power level reach the point where it's about at Ala Rubra level, after this fight is done we should get the big reveal about what's up with his mom, so it seems like all that's really going to be left in the manga is the arc where Negi fights Fate, and then maybe one more to meet his Dad.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like it to keep going twice as long as right now to give screentime to Zazie, for example then beat the man behind the man and give closure to Chao's backstory.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 9, 2009)

who knows maybe there will be arc with negi going into the future to save chao from something or maybe he just got stuck in the future, something like that


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep hearing that it's either going to end next 50 chapters which is unlikely or 200 more chapters which is probably Mars arc and Demon world arc.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I keep hearing that it's either going to end next 50 chapters which is unlikely or 200 more chapters which is probably Mars arc and Demon world arc.



well chao said that she would be back , so you could pretty much assume there will be a mars/chao arc.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

You have Chao, his mother, his father, and whatever teh Fate thing is about, which could be stretched to 9,000+ chapters.

My guess is this arc, then Chao/mars, then Father/underworld, then Fate/finale arc. Could easily be stretched more.

This is precisely why I want Negi to lose to Rakan. If he beats him, we are going to run into DBZ'ism very shortly. I doubt he'll win.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Nah  even if he  wins  its not because he's  stronger .......  far  from  it   .... it's   just  he had   tons  of prep for this  fight ,  knew  his opponet  well and basically outsmarted him.    Put  them  in another fight  fully healed after this  one  and watch  Negi  get  smushed .   He  can win  ONE  battle against Rakan and  keep his promise  and not break the power bank .


----------



## Jugger (Apr 9, 2009)

i got the feeling that in the end some last big fight negi will use his father power to beat something truely strong


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

Well didn't KA say that MSN would be about 400 chapters long? That leaves room for this arc to finish, Nagi arc, a back to the future arc, and then the finale when shit hits the fan against whoever is Fate's superior.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2009)

I cant believe this is the same negi who barely could handle child eva


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

^agreed, although the five trump card thing was an overkill, i just hope akamatsu isnt like wait theres more and rakan is unscathed again


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^agreed, although the five trump card thing was an overkill, i just hope akamatsu isnt like wait theres more and rakan is unscathed again



Tbh I wouldn't be too surprised if Rakan's durability exceeded his power output. He won't be unscathed, but I can see him still standing up afterwards.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2009)

quick question, has anyone here posted a theory or explanation as to how ppl r gonna find out about Fake Asuna?? :S  Cause I have one and dont wanna repeat someone else


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

Please share 

Also one thing I never quite understood was whether Fake Asuna actually knows that she's a fake. She's been acting pretty genuine so far. The only really suspicious thing she did was break Fate's page, which arguably could have been in character for real Asuna as well.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 9, 2009)

Anya badge they find her then they find out about asuna


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

Shame the group seems to have entirely forgotten about Anya.


----------



## Valky (Apr 9, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> Shame the group seems to have entirely forgotten about Anya.



LOL, that's very true. Poor Anya .. no one really worries about her, not even Negi.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 9, 2009)

anya is a mage that graduated in negi's class so negi probably thinks she is ok


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 9, 2009)

I was wondering about that too. It's like she shows up, disappears, and that's it. Bet you they'd even go home without her if the portal opens up. 

As for how they figure out it's Fake Asuna, my guess is that Negi will get a moment of inspiration just like his father, and will simply blast a spell at Fake Asuna. When her magic cancel doesn't work, boom we've got her right where we want her. 

Still, the way it's going, don't you think there's going to be a showdown between Negi and Asuna when he finds her, with her at full magic cancel power gone berserk cause she finds out the truth?


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

Fake Asuna doesn't know she's Fake Asuna:



As for how they find out, it may not be until Fate tells him and executes whatever plan he's inevitably scheming, though that would, I guess, look kind of bad for Negi.

And yeah, Anya, ;_;


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 9, 2009)

Still, with the whole Negi Vs Rakan debate, it has to be about the only time that I can think of where we are actively rooting for the hero to lose the fight. I can't think of any other situation where we are hoping the main character loses the fight. I guess that's just proof that the writer made Rakan seem like a total bad ass who can never lose. After all he's: "that damn guy that you can stab with swords all you like and it won't do a damn thing".


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> As for how they figure out it's Fake Asuna, my guess is that Negi will get a moment of inspiration just like his father, and will simply blast a spell at Fake Asuna. When her magic cancel doesn't work, boom we've got her right where we want her.



I think it'll be Yue that notices that its a fake Asuna...she has a knack for that sorta thing and she's especially talented in magic  then as a test, will fire a magic spell @ her...and since only real Asuna has Magic Cancel, fake asuna is toast and exposed


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 9, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> I think it'll be Yue that notices that its a fake Asuna...she has a knack for that sorta thing and she's especially talented in magic  then as a test, will fire a magic spell @ her...and since only real Asuna has Magic Cancel, fake asuna is toast and exposed



Only Problem with that is A) How will Yue return to the team, since they still have a bounty on their head, which Seras and the Politician dude seem to have completely forgotten, and for B) She used the artifact against Fate when Shiori made the switch, and we've learned that anybody who uses the artifact also gains that annoying magic cancel, so maybe she'll be fine as well?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Apr 9, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Only Problem with that is A) How will Yue return to the team, since they still have a bounty on their head, which Seras and the Politician dude seem to have completely forgotten, and for B) She used the artifact against Fate when Shiori made the switch, and we've learned that anybody who uses the artifact also gains that annoying magic cancel, so maybe she'll be fine as well?



Haven't we already concluded that the magic cancel in Asunas sword and the magic cancel in Asuna is different? As long as the fake Asuna doesn't guard with the sword she can be hit by magic since she doesn't possess Asunas own magic cancel.

By the way. Shouldn't Nodokas artifact work on the fake? How about Nodoka simply ask fake Asuna her name just for practice or for fun? She did upgrade her abilities so perhaps she will demonstrate the upgrades? That classmate with the running shoes as her artifact showed up. Perhaps she will ask the others what their artifacts are?


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, but I really don't see Nodoka testing her artifact for fun, and Shiori is under autosuggestion, so even she believes that she is truly Asuna. This probably means they aren't going to learn that she's the Fake till Fate lifts the spell from her, after he's got what he wants from Asuna. Still, why let her run loose till she got to Ostia, only to yank her there? Because opening her memories would be made easier?


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

Nodoka revealing the fake on accident would be a little anti-climactic, I think.  It's probably more likely that Negi somehow figures it out, which would provide for the most intense moment character-wise, or that no one does until Fate reveals it.

This thread reminds me how much I miss Yue, too.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Apr 9, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Yeah, but I really don't see Nodoka testing her artifact for fun, and Shiori is under autosuggestion, so even she believes that she is truly Asuna. This probably means they aren't going to learn that she's the Fake till Fate lifts the spell from her, after he's got what he wants from Asuna. Still, why let her run loose till she got to Ostia, only to yank her there? Because opening her memories would be made easier?



I agree with you. But here is something I have been pondering about. Did that ring that Nodoka got that tells her a persons name actually read the persons mind in order to get the name? Of course, seeing as she have to ask the person it's name in order to get it seems to suggest that it reads the mind. But does it really?
Then there is the fact that, even if Shiori is under autosuggestion, if the ring does read the mind, how deep does it read? Shioris conciousnes is still there, somewhere beneth that autosuggestion. On that note, didn't Evangeline once say that Nodokas artifact was an inner conciousnes seeking artifact?

Not that I would mind Yue uncovering the impostor. I'm quite fond of her. I'm looking forward to her reunion with her friends. We have seen to little of her. Hopefully, she will make an appearance soon after the battle is over.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 9, 2009)

The artifact itself is an inner seeking artifact, but the ring itself only pulls the name of the person as they see themselves. That was shown when Chika-tan came up with a crazy name of his own that he deliberately used to avoid revealing his real name. So with that, as long as Shiori believes she's Asuna, the name that will pop up is Asuna. Two questions though: One, will it be the fake name Asuna Kagurazaka, or her full name that she told Nagi. And Two, it's speculated that Nodoka received the mind reading powers because she wouldn't abuse it, so I can't come up with a situation where she would have to use it. 

As for Yue's eventual return, how will they figure out her memory loss, and why would she link back up with them?


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 10, 2009)

You know, I just made the connection now. Back in Chapter 54, Konoe states that Fate came from the Istanbul Magic Association. When Ayaka reports about what she learned, she states that Nagi went missing in Istanbul 10 years ago. 

This has to be significant, right?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 10, 2009)

Rakan sux dicks :ho


----------



## Ladd (Apr 10, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> You know, I just made the connection now. Back in Chapter 54, Konoe states that Fate came from the Istanbul Magic Association. When Ayaka reports about what she learned, she states that Nagi went missing in Istanbul 10 years ago.
> 
> This has to be significant, right?



Nice catch, never noticed that. Very interesting. So now it's even more probable that Fate and/or his superiors were responsible?


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know how accurate this is, but here's my theory. We've learned that Fate's real name is "third" in Latin. And we've confirmed that he seems to be a golem, or doll, or some sort of construct. So, the First Fate died when the mage of beginnings killed him. Then the second fate dueled Nagi 10 years ago in Istanbul, and it was a tie, but Nagi was sealed in some form or other. Then the third Fate shows up to complete the task that his prior two incarnations failed to do. 

This implies that there is someone out there who is controlling Fate, and even if Negi defeats this Fate, another one is just going to pop up again.

Five bucks says that the mage of beginnings is alive and kicking.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 10, 2009)

This also falls in with Eva's statement during the fight in Kyoto that Fate was like a doll.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 10, 2009)

There has to be someone controlling Fate, whether it's the Mage of the Beginning or not (which it probably is), and it seems probable that Fate &c were intimately involved with Nagi's disappearance.  I'd wager defeating Fate at the end of this arc, if it happens, just opens up a whole new can of worms, with Negi either finding out or being given big hints as to what really happened 10 years ago from Fate.  Perhaps that will be the set-up for a new arc.  Istanbul anyone?


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 10, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> There has to be someone controlling Fate, whether it's the Mage of the Beginning or not (which it probably is), and it seems probable that Fate &c were intimately involved with Nagi's disappearance.  I'd wager defeating Fate at the end of this arc, if it happens, just opens up a whole new can of worms, with Negi either finding out or being given big hints as to what really happened 10 years ago from Fate.  Perhaps that will be the set-up for a new arc.  Istanbul anyone?



Yeah, but Istanbul sucks this time of year. Weather is truly abysmal. Not to mention that they might want to get back to school at some point so his students, you know, don't fail due to too many missed absences. Either way, if the writer intends to wrap this up in 400 ish chapters, then the best bet would probably be another 40-50 chapters in this arc, (argh, which will be two years because of all the damn breaks he takes), and then a couple of school lite chapters, and then Christmas break we're off to Turkey, and we'll find a crystallized Nagi. 

BTW, any thoughts on whether the Athletic club will be forming Pactios with Negi? And what do you think their artifacts will be?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler are out here running commentary


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck negi lost rakan is a beast


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, that OAD ad!   Looks we indeed are going to have the Magic World animated!  (Well part of it!)  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, Rakan's a beast all right.   Though looks like the fight's not over yet.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




OMG i LOLed so bad when negi and rakan punch each other when they were going to shake hands ^^
negi is turning more and more into his father, that is exactly the kind of thing that i would expect nagi to do


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so in the end, the fight turn out to be a regular street brawl, so very YuYuHakusho, big magical fight in the beginning and then in the end, they turn into a fist fight.  

GOD I LOVE MANGA 

i cant read japanese but it looks like rakan is thinking that this fight is alot like the ones that he and nagi use to fight before, maybe even if negi lose this fight, rakan will acknowledge him as a man, but i keep getting this nagging feeling that rakan and the other people in Ala Rubra don't want negi to find out about his mother.


ps
the above link doesn't work for me 
i had to google search it to find the raw in manga helper


----------



## GsG (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In before Knife Edge Death Match

So yeah, not surprising that Rakan got back up from that considering that the barrage of attacks he got this chapter was just the first real damage he received this match.  He is far too built to go down that easily.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who found this page funny?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 14, 2009)

translation is out Hansen fapping over Chelsea


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> translation is out WoT fans, I have news for ye.


OMG 
i cant wait til the scan is out 
this chapter and the previous had to be one of my top 10 chapter in negima or even all of the mangas i read til now


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that chapter still managed to be epic (Rakan impaled + lightning was so =O) and sentimental all in one.  Rakan's finally recognizing him as a man, .  Negima's so great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

Is mage of the beginnings some fancy title you guys came up with for some character, or has someone like that actually been mentioned


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Is mage of the beginnings some fancy title you guys came up with for some character, or has someone like that actually been mentioned



Yeah, it was a title:


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2009)

You know, it just occured to me regarding the "Mage of the Beginning".  I wonder if he ends up being a woman, and not just any woman, but either Asuna's twin or a half of Asuna (the real one was split by magic).

Just throwing out a possibility.  Definitely would cause people go to WTF if that did happn.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 15, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, it just occured to me regarding the "Mage of the Beginning".  I wonder if he ends up being a woman, and not just any woman, but either Asuna's twin or a half of Asuna (the real one was split by magic).
> 
> Just throwing out a possibility.  Definitely would cause people go to WTF if that did happn.



or negi mom that would also be a great twist and same time being somebody that we know


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2009)

It would, but the thing is that we know that the Mage of the Beginning isn't Arika.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 15, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> It would, but the thing is that we know that the Mage of the Beginning isn't Arika.



yeah you are right. I wonder will we find out negi mom before golden week or after it


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 15, 2009)

It would be great if Negi's mom is either Asuna or Eva but of course that will never happen.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 15, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> It would be great if Negi's mom is either Asuna or Eva but of course that will never happen.



What are you thinking?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima Ch.248

Scantlation out...



Dark Evangel said:


> It would be great if Negi's mom is either Asuna or Eva but of course that will never happen.



That would be so hot...


----------



## Ladd (Apr 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Mahou Sensei Negima Ch.248
> 
> Scantlation out...



Thank you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder why they even made an announcement of a winner when there wasn't an official count? Talk about almost letting your guard down :S

And the battle coming down to a pure fist fight reminded me a little of YYH and that one Dark Tourny match...it was just missing that knife on the ground


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"THIS GUY'S SO BROKEN IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY"

Best line I've ever read in a manga before.

Ended exactly like I had hoped it would. He isn't imba but he still got what he wanted. Now, the good stuff can start.

A very good chapter, all in all.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 15, 2009)

do anyone else think that this page is one of the funniest moment in negima?

Link removed


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Not really, no. I think the "He's broken" comment was far, far funnier.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 15, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Not really, no. I think the "He's broken" comment was far, far funnier.


i think that part is hilarious also
but i also love the part when rakan was gonna help negi up and they both punch each other in the face, im still laughing as i write this


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 15, 2009)

Chisame looks funny.


----------



## GsG (Apr 15, 2009)

Heh, could have used more Knife Edge Death Match and Kuwabara cheering them on, but still an awesome chapter.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 15, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> It would be great if Negi's mom is either Asuna or Eva but of course that will never happen.



=/.  Asuna being his mother is maybe the one thing that would make me find this manga stupid.  Seriously, talk about jumping the shark.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

its funny that you mention that tyrannos because strictly speaking a mage - is a female term , a male magician is called a sage; although you cant put much stock in that cause the mage word has become so predominate as just a term for a magic user that i think most people forget this

and just for rosario ref. a succubus is female, an incubus is male


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> do anyone else think that this page is one of the funniest moment in negima?
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII (PS3/360)/Final Fantasy Versus XIII (PS3) Discussion



I find it funny how the shadow using guy is still standing there impaled going "heh" like being impaled by a fucking sword is nothing


----------



## Jugger (Apr 16, 2009)

THIS GUY'S SO BROKEN IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY

it should become classic like light just as planned and vegeta over 9000


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder why they even made an announcement of a winner when there wasn't an official count? Talk about almost letting your guard down :S


well can you blame them for thinking that negi won?
i mean the guy was IMPALED with that lance or spear made of concentrated lightning and magic and he was look like he is dead or passed out. who could blame the announcer for think that negi won, everyone else in the stadium thought the same thing


----------



## blueblip (Apr 16, 2009)

What I'm wondering now is, if Rakan is this freakin' powerful (I don't think he ever tried to attack Negi first throughout the entire match), how haxxed is Nagi actually??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> THIS GUY'S SO BROKEN IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY
> 
> it should become classic like light just as planned and vegeta over 9000



for that we need a epic english dub first



tulongdao said:


> well can you blame them for thinking that negi won?
> i mean the guy was IMPALED with that lance or spear made of concentrated lightning and magic and he was look like he is dead or passed out. who could blame the announcer for think that negi won, everyone else in the stadium thought the same thing



But DID negi win now? Since the announcer said that negi is the winner and was about to interview him

I still cant believe this is still the little brat that cried for everything


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2009)

That's development for you.


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> But DID negi win now? Since the announcer said that negi is the winner and was about to interview him
> 
> I still cant believe this is still the little brat that cried for everything


no the match is still going on as far as i could tell 
they were just beating the crap out of each other with punches and having a hell of a good time doing it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2009)

Lame chapter


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2009)

This one covers part of the magic world arc, right?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn good!  Can't wait to see what he does with the Magic World Arc.  

Too bad nobody Animated Negima as a long-term anime, instead of a short 26 episode series.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since no one ever visits the anime thread anymore, I might as well announce that the 3rd OAD is now out:



Thanks for pointing that out, I wasn't even aware that there was an anime thread...The new OAD is totally worth watching though.


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2009)

I hoped they would show a little bit more than they did, right now I am pumped for the 4th OAD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2009)

Serp said:


> I hoped they would show a little bit more than they did, right now I am pumped for the 4th OAD.



I don't think there's a 4th OAD. Ala Alba was suppose to be only 3 episodes. 

We have to wait until September '09 for *Mahou Sensei Negima! OVA Mahou Sekai* to be released. Following in the same footsteps as Ala Alba the *4 episode OVA* should animate certain parts of the manga. Which parts, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh thanks for... Crushing my dreams!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 18, 2009)

Jugger said:


> THIS GUY'S SO BROKEN IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY
> 
> it should become classic like light just as planned and vegeta over 9000



That's a very genre savvy thing to say, it had to be Chisame, has any other shonen ever uttered it about a character?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 18, 2009)

CHapter 249 spoilers are out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fighting is over probably rakan won he gave money to free slaves


----------



## GsG (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It hardly looks like Negi was in a fight just a bit ago while Rakan has all those bandages. 

Now I wonder how long it will be until they realize the Asuna situation.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well they need find yue and anya next after finding anya is most likely but there is possibly that they go after yue first and it takes time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2009)

Epic finish was epic ! Negi really gave Rakan a run for his money.

I hope my sig is not too much


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't mind another flashback story now by Rakan.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like no chapter until May 13th (after this one).


----------



## Ladd (Apr 18, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Looks like no chapter until May 13th (after this one).



WHAT?????


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2009)

I need my favorite blonde vampire  !

This lacks Eva-san !


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

O that's right, Golden Week. :/


----------



## Jugger (Apr 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> O that's right, Golden Week. :/



and 1 extra week break so that 2 week break


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ Are you serious? god damn it


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's only one week wait this time.

Usually the extra week is from the Emperor's Birthday (which is the week before Golden Week).  But this year it's on a Wednesday, which means we should get that week's manga.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I think it's only one week wait this time.
> 
> Usually the extra week is from the Emperor's Birthday (which is the week before Golden Week).  But this year it's on a Wednesday, which means we should get that week's manga.



It's being said that he's taking a week off after golden week, making it a two week wait.  My information is from reading the comments here:

>>Brewing loose tea<<


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I'm not a mind reader.  

Okay, 2 weeks wait then.  No problem, not like we go crazy waiting that long.  Unlike waiting for the Big 3.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 249_ 



Well, the girls are free.   And seems Negi is feelings some of the side-effects from using Magica Erebia.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 19, 2009)

I loved the Negi vs Rakan fight, but it's good that we're back to the main plot


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 19, 2009)

about time Negi showed side effects. Magia Erebea is a curse after all so i wonder what would happen when it takes over his soul. is it like a drug that makes him addicted like some sort of WoW Blood Elf?


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Illidad, Kael, and the Blood Elves?  He better be careful the scourge doesn't sweep him up.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 19, 2009)

Poor Asuna and Anya in deep shit... :c


----------



## Jugger (Apr 21, 2009)

Translation is out real madrid wants ribery


----------



## GsG (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well now.  Maybe Negi can get back into Evangeline's scroll to heal, come up with some new techniques and prepare to fight Fate since his trump cards have already been seen by him.  Maybe fake Asuna will show up or something.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 21, 2009)

by the way just a quick note for any Negima fan who posts in the OBD. Anytime someone brings up the Pell feat feel free to counter with this feat I found way back in the Chao arc when I was working on the respect thread for Negi.

Negi is about 1.5m away from Chao, Chao activates Cassieopeia and then Negi stops it before it can do anything. Using the figures from earlier in the manga that cassiopeia requires nanosecond reaction times, negi's speed is 1.5m/1x10^9seconds, which is 1.5x10^9m/s, which is 5 times the speed of light.
Apple Cider Vinegar Diet
Apple Cider Vinegar Diet
and Chao even says he moved at the speed of light.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 22, 2009)

Negi is using cheat codes.:amazed


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, sometimes I wonder what Oda was thinking with Pell escaping like that.

Yes Negi uses Game Genie and Game Shark.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

Scan for 249 is out

WMG for KR: Decade


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 22, 2009)

May 13th Wonder when Yui will get back in the group.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

I should have known Rakan would give the other half of the reward >_>


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate mangahelpers


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who noticed Eva blushing? Think she's starting to like the uber him?

Also, who's this doctor going to be? Another Ala Rubra? Though I can't think of too many who haven't been introduced, minus that Zack guy or whatever.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 22, 2009)

Was a nice chapter. A good round up of what's happened and what's to come.

And now the wait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Eva blushing? Think she's starting to like the uber him?
> 
> Also, who's this doctor going to be? Another Ala Rubra? Though I can't think of too many who haven't been introduced, minus that Zack guy or whatever.



She always had a secret thing for him being the son of nagi and all, remember that scene where she tried to give him a boner?


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 22, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> by the way just a quick note for any Negima fan who posts in the OBD. Anytime someone brings up the Pell feat feel free to counter with this feat I found way back in the Chao arc when I was working on the respect thread for Negi.
> 
> Negi is about 1.5m away from Chao, Chao activates Cassieopeia and then Negi stops it before it can do anything. Using the figures from earlier in the manga that cassiopeia requires nanosecond reaction times, negi's speed is 1.5m/1x10^9seconds, which is 1.5x10^9m/s, which is 5 times the speed of light.
> Signature and Avatar Shop
> ...


actually that is just bad translation there about negi moving at the speed of light 
i have the book translated in english from delrey and what chao say was "that was a pretty good shundo"


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't remember the boner scene, but I DO remember the bathtub sexual assault on a minor, though.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> She always had a secret thing for him being the son of nagi and all, remember that scene where she tried to give him a boner?





I do not, scan?:ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I don't remember the boner scene, but I DO remember the bathtub sexual assault on a minor, though.



I call that trying to give him a boner since she seemed more concerned on the fact that he didn't get hard

I wonder what would happen now :ho


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> actually that is just bad translation there about negi moving at the speed of light
> i have the book translated in english from delrey and what chao say was "that was a pretty good shundo"



Hey, maybe Akamatsu will make good on the potential and go all the way giving him time manipulation speed when Chao comes back. :authorlurk:

Rakan, the broken human atomic bomb. Awesome.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 22, 2009)

Why does scroll Eva looks like she's on drugs? Her eyes is so different compared to the real one.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that too, she's quite creepy. And seems a little older, too.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol why is it that Ken a mangaka known for his romance has fights better than a lot of regular shounen mangas?


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah it's kinda weird. But even more so is that his artwork is now superb, one of my favorites overall. It's simple, but unique.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, that's why Ken's one of the best!  

And though we will have a 3 week wait, we know he's going to be working hard during those three weeks and give us an interesting start to the next part of the Magic World Arc.  

Of course it will be a downtime chapter with some antics, which I hope will revolve around the Aradune Knights.  Eventually them reuniting with Yue, right as the action starts with Fate.



The Human Atomic Bomb.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2009)

^3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? Sweet zombie Jesus.

I gotta start reading the messages at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yep, that's why Ken's one of the best!
> 
> And though we will have a 3 week wait, we know he's going to be working hard during those three weeks and give us an interesting start to the next part of the Magic World Arc.
> 
> ...



I thought there were only two weeks?

golden week and a extra week the mangaka is taking


----------



## tulongdao (Apr 23, 2009)

you know, i dont know why negi and his friends never consider asking ricardo and the headmistress of the magical academy for help in finding yue and anya, the last two "missing" (we all know where they are) members. 
with their connections from both side of the country, theoretically finding those two should be a snap and if negi give a picture of yue to the headmistress, they would have found yue just like that *snap fingers*, since the headmistress taken an interest to yue.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I thought there were only two weeks?
> 
> golden week and a extra week the mangaka is taking



Technically speaking, Golden Week is indeed a week long (April 29th to May 5th).  But the calander has April 29th on one week and the other holidays in the next week, thus Golden Week is 2 weeks long.

Besides, the message at the end of Chapter 249 it saying the manga is on break until May 13th.  (3 weeks from now).


----------



## Gene (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, technically the approximate wait time is 3 weeks from now, but of course we're looking at it on a chapter by week basis which would be 2 weeks of no Negima.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 23, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Yeah it's kinda weird. But even more so is that his artwork is now superb, one of my favorites overall. It's simple, but unique.


The art in AI Love You is really different compared to Love Hina and Negima.

Link removed


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 23, 2009)

Ai love you artwork get much better in the last volumes, it looks exactly as the love hina artwork.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2009)

To me, Ken's artwork in Ai Love You (his first manga) resembles more of Fujishima's (Ah! My Goddess).

But I'm glad over the years, he found his own style and is what we know and love today.  



Gene said:


> Yes, technically the approximate wait time is 3 weeks from now, but of course we're looking at it on a chapter by week basis which would be 2 weeks of no Negima.



But the next chapter doesn't go on sale until the 13th.  So unless we have an insider giving us spoilers ahead of time.  It's still a 3 week wait.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

watched the third episode of ala alba, are there more on the way or is this another "hey we quit at the best parts"


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't read Ai Love You, but that is to be expected. ALY was written in early-mid '90's, right? All old-school mangas look like that to some degree. Sooooooooo happy we got over that style... I hate it.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Second Set of OVAs announced*

Yeah, Shaft is going to produce a second set of OVAs that will start with Ala Alba landing in London and probably going up to the point where Negi and Kotaro begin fighting. If these sell as well as the original three did (245,000 sold versus 80,000 expected) then there will be a movie being released probably Summer 2010. And if that sells well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a third season. Well, one can hope, right?


----------



## al103 (Apr 25, 2009)

> then there will be a movie being released probably Summer 2010.



There is no Negima anime... and never would... DAMN YOU SHAFT!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 25, 2009)

The previous OVAs are all waste of time, money, and effort. Seriously, why can't they just stop animating those filler quality fanservice and slice of life chapters and focused more on the storyline?


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

Animated Negi vs Rakan fight please.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 25, 2009)

GsG said:


> Animated Negi vs Rakan fight please.



Do want..............​


----------



## Jugger (Apr 25, 2009)

GsG said:


> Animated Negi vs Rakan fight please.



That would be awsome


----------



## Lollerman321 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> The previous OVAs are all waste of time, money, and effort. Seriously, why can't they just stop animating those filler quality fanservice and slice of life chapters and focused more on the storyline?



The real problem is that Shaft is treading in new territory when it comes to fight scenes where you can't randomly throw in references to 90's pop culture and whatever else jumps into Shaft's head. Though it would be win to see Negi/Rakan duking it out. 

Still, the one thing I am angry about is that in the original way back when, the characters yelled out their attacks in the traditional latin that is used in the translated texts. Whereas in the Shaft production, they just use traditional japanese, and to me, it kinda takes some of the "realism" out of it, since Negi is supposed to be a traditional European mage, etc. 

I know, willing suspension of disbelief and all that, but still.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 25, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> The previous OVAs are all waste of time, money, and effort. Seriously, why can't they just stop animating those filler quality fanservice and slice of life chapters and focused more on the storyline?



I agree with you completely, it would have been better to see the whole chao vs negi fight or the martial arts tournament. the only things they animated were filler and fanservice moments which really sucks.


also I was thinking, wouldn't it be cool if when chao comes back she brings a casssiopiea suit for for negi? he would essiencially be faster then lightspeed if he has one of those+lightning god form. I really wish that chao returns soon....


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

cassiopeia gives you faster than speed of light but combining it with lightning form doesn't do much other than shave off a few microseconds of your reaction time to activate it. ot's not like lightning form  + cassiopeia suit = 2-3 times the speed of light


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 25, 2009)

Allright I finally finished the Negi respect thread all the way up to the current chapter. Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Yeah, Shaft is going to produce a second set of OVAs that will start with Ala Alba landing in London and probably going up to the point where Negi and Kotaro begin fighting. If these sell as well as the original three did (245,000 sold versus 80,000 expected) then there will be a movie being released probably Summer 2010. And if that sells well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a third season. Well, one can hope, right?



i havent watched the new ovas yet, but how exactly do they relate to the two shows, because the first show basically followed the manga with the last few episodes changed to give some of a conclusion, while the second series !? is not really following the manga and Ken even made a second manga called Negima Neo for it

im curious then how the new ovas work, do they relate to the first series and retconn or skip the last few episodes or what, id be really curious cause id like to see another season as well , but didnt think it was possible with how the botched the end of the first season/ botched imo the second season


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 26, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> cassiopeia gives you faster than speed of light but combining it with lightning form doesn't do much other than shave off a few microseconds of your reaction time to activate it. ot's not like lightning form  + cassiopeia suit = 2-3 times the speed of light


I still say that lightning god negi+cassiopeia suit would be godly.I think it would put negi in up with the ultra high-tiers with nagi and the sage of the beginning.

I really just want chao to come back though , she was epic. does anyone think that chaos magic absorption technique has somthing to do with ME? it was very similer in the way it worked...


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 26, 2009)

negi doesn't need cassiopeia. it would only make him a little faster not stronger. he doesn't need to get faster anyways unless you are fighting against rakan in a cassiopeia suit and even then cassiopeia is better used to go to the past and make plans to avoid a bad future

did chao absorb magic? i don't remember


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 26, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> negi doesn't need cassiopeia. it would only make him a little faster not stronger.



he doesn't need to be strong if he can time stop everyone and blitz them. thell never be able to hit him if he has cassiopiea, the only reason chao and negi could hit eachother was because both had cassiopeias. chao was owning takamichi, setsuna and kaede because they couldn't hit her.



> he doesn't need to get faster anyways unless you are fighting against rakan in a cassiopeia suit and even then cassiopeia is better used to go to the past and make plans to avoid a bad future



cassiopiea can only take long jumps to the past when the world tree is glowing. and even then, after one long jump, the cassiopeia will break.



> did chao absorb magic? i don't remember



*Spoiler*: __ 









I guess its not exactly the same, but it does say that she is channeling magic through her body and its causing her great pain.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 26, 2009)

> he doesn't need to be strong if he can time stop everyone and blitz them. thell never be able to hit him if he has cassiopiea, the only reason chao and negi could hit eachother was because both had cassiopeias. chao was owning takamichi, setsuna and kaede because they couldn't hit her


he can go as fast as lightning, unless somebody else is just as fast or faster than that negi doesn't need cassiopeia. he does need to come up with some ability that can take out rakan in a few hits though. if he doesn't he will end up exhausted while not doing enough damage to the enemy (he can't always count on fooling the enemy into giving his power to negi for a finishing blow)

also nope that is different from magia erebea but chao might have had inspiration from it (the author might have had inspiration from fate stay night and tsukihime though)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i havent watched the new ovas yet, but how exactly do they relate to the two shows, because the first show basically followed the manga with the last few episodes changed to give some of a conclusion, while the second series !? is not really following the manga and Ken even made a second manga called Negima Neo for it
> 
> im curious then how the new ovas work, do they relate to the first series and retconn or skip the last few episodes or what, id be really curious cause id like to see another season as well , but didnt think it was possible with how the botched the end of the first season/ botched imo the second season



The new OVAs aren't connected to the Negima! or the Negima!? anime's, they are canon events out of the manga.    

And Ken didn't really botched the Negima! anime.  If you recall at the time the first anime was drawn, we were barely in the Wilhelm Arc.  So they couldn't do a long-term series like Bleach and Naruto, so they had to be creative and work out an alternate ending.

But from what we hear, Ken is has some sort of plans revolving around the Magic World Arc if the Ala Alba OVA's were a success (and I do believe they were).  So given a year or two, we might get to see the Magic World animated and perhaps another restart (a canon restart) of the anime.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2009)

Got the links to the new ovas?


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 27, 2009)

> and perhaps another restart (a canon restart) of the anime.



That would be great, I hope it happens.  I have no idea why this manga isn't more popular, I mean it's not unpopular but it's much better then the popularity it has.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

well the first series is canon, its exactly what happens in the manga, except for the last 5 or so episodes; and im not saying ken botched it, its who ever was in charge of the anime

see i wouldnt like a restart , because it would just be a repeat of the first series, and even then it would be werid because the ovas take place later, so it would be kind of whack; but i guess if he makes a new series after the ova , ill just view it as first 15-20 episode of negima - ovas - new series as the canon run


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, looks like our wait for the Animation of the Magic World Arc is sooner than we expected:  



			
				OAD 2 said:
			
		

> Negi's party withstood the rigorous training with Eva.   The course ends, and to search for Negi's father, Nagi, they quickly head to Wales!  After opening the door to the Magic World, Negi's party sets out.  What will be in store for the gang as they search for Nagi?



Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin @ UFC 101



Kira U. Masaki said:


> well the first series is canon, its exactly what happens in the manga, except for the last 5 or so episodes; and im not saying ken botched it, its who ever was in charge of the anime
> 
> see i wouldnt like a restart , because it would just be a repeat of the first series, and even then it would be werid because the ovas take place later, so it would be kind of whack; but i guess if he makes a new series after the ova , ill just view it as first 15-20 episode of negima - ovas - new series as the canon run



It's not Ken's fault nor the Anime teams.  Remember there wasn't much to the manga 4 years ago, so they couldn't do anything longer than a 26 episode series and they had to change it to have some kind of closure that animes tend to have.

But I wouldn't look down on restarts, look at what they did with the redoing of Full Metal Alchemist?   If done right, they can alter it but not change canon at the same time.


----------



## GsG (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish the animes wouldn't start until the manga finish first for all series, so we can get a direct translation, but hey that's just me.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, normally I would agree with you.  There shouldn't be an anime of a series until it's done or close to being done.  But since this is an OAD of the first part of the Magic World Arc, by the time we get to the ending, Ken most likely would've finished the arc in the manga.  

I'm just wondering if we get to see the first part of the searching?  I'm sure some of us would love to see that certain Chisame scene.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> left


Why does Makie look like Amu from Shugo Chara! in that pic? I seriously hope they won't make Negima OAD 2 look like Negima Neo character design.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Why does Makie look like Amu from Shugo Chara! in that pic? I seriously hope they won't make Negima OAD 2 look like Negima Neo character design.


I rather liked the Negima?! art style though, not quite Akamatsu, but the characters are distinctive enough and it's extremely vibrant.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 2, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I rather liked the Negima?! art style though, not quite Akamatsu, but the characters are distinctive enough and it's extremely vibrant.


I still prefer Akamatsu's style though but to be honest I do like Pani Poni Dash.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 4, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I still prefer Akamatsu's style though but to be honest I do like Pani Poni Dash.



Pani Poni was hella bomb XD I say it scored a 10 on the WTF factor X3 *does Becky dance*


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2009)

The animes always fail to make the characters look like they should.


----------



## Jugger (May 9, 2009)

Here are spoilers for chapter 250 
shiner


*Spoiler*: __ 



so they meet yue and probably try to make sport girls to make a pactio with negi


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it's good to see everyone getting back together.  Seems like the girls are always blushing about something, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Why does Makie look like Amu from Shugo Chara! in that pic? I seriously hope they won't make Negima OAD 2 look like Negima Neo character design.



I have no idea.  

And from the new advertisement, it doesn't appear to be using Neo artwork.  (Well to me it doesn't).



Jugger said:


> Here are spoilers for chapter 250
> pursue power
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, the spoilers include a full-page add of the upcoming Magic-World Arc.  

If I'm reading this right, Magic World OAD 1 isn't coming out until September 17th  (Nice birthday present!  ) and is in Volume 27.   And OAD 2 is out on November 17th, in Volume 28.

And most likely the Magic World Arc would be over before the first OAD is out.


----------



## keikai24 (May 9, 2009)

Has anyone added up the time negi spent in eva's training sphere and scroll? 
The reason I ask is because I'm  tryin to see how much he has aged body wise.


----------



## al103 (May 9, 2009)

We can't be sure how much time he spent there in the first place. We can be fairly sure that he is at least 11 right now (at least 2 month of "compressed" training right before England + about that before it + 3 month at minimum at "normal" training rate + 1 month in resort in MW + "real age" about 10 and 1/4) and most likely closer to 12 then 11... not likely to be much older then 12 though. I discount time for about a month in Eva scroll + unknown time training in scroll to gain Magia Erebia because they age mind, not body.


----------



## tulongdao (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 looks like paru was explaining to all the other girls that don't know about magic about pactio and that they should do it with negi 

and it is about time they have yue meet up with negi's party and who better to do it than her best friend, but i was hoping that it was negi and when yue looks at negi she remember her love for negi and regain her memory, maybe im a romantic that way ^^


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't the Asuna among them an imposter?

Why does she truly act like the real thing? She hasn't said a word to herself in regards to her mission. Was her artifact more than just simple shapeshifting?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 10, 2009)

tulongdao said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She already blushed when meeting him on duty. I like that pairing, really. I also have to give credit to Akamatsu for making characters like Emily and Kotaro, which I like now even if at first I didn't.






Jinchuriki-san said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it included mental suggestion.


----------



## Ladd (May 10, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently it gives a copy of the victim's personality as well.


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bout time Yue-san joined the group again


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wish I understood what they were saying.  Well as I expected, finding Yue was much easier due to the lure of the tournament.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it basically says that the next batch of pactio kisses will be coming soon


----------



## al103 (May 12, 2009)

Setsuna in the hood looks soooooooo like Chao in the hood... resemblance strikes again...


----------



## Jugger (May 13, 2009)

chapter is out HERE


*Spoiler*: __ 



They thought that yue was also captured. we are going to see kissing chapter lol. Paru find out that natsumi like koutaro. Yuuna is going to beat shit out of fate people she was ready to go


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

lol, let the quest to secure a pactio with Negi begin!!


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

Always nice to see Nodoka blushing.  Makie was very cute this chapter as well.


----------



## Puuuuuth (May 13, 2009)

Do you think they will figure out that Asuna is a fake now? They have found Yue and at the same time, they get 2 readings from where Fate and his troops are. I guess the real Asuna is still carrying the white wing.
By the way, why couldn't they detect Yue's white wing? She still has it doesn't she?

I'm also hoping that there will be pactios in the next chapter. It will up their combat power and if Negi still have his artifact then he could use any artifacts they aquire through pactios. So even if the new girls wouldn't be of any help on the field, they could still help with providing useful equipment by doing this.


----------



## tulongdao (May 13, 2009)

al103 said:


> Setsuna in the hood looks soooooooo like Chao in the hood... resemblance strikes again...


hell yeah 
at first i was like, WHAAAA how the hell did they get chao back from the future?
then i look at it some more and found out that setsuna wasnt in the picture and figure out that she is setsuna and not chao


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2009)

Well the wait was worth it.  And looks like next week they will start to realize that there is a phoney in their midst.   Not only that, but the Sports Team is most likely going to be the deciding factor in the fight to come.

But the one thing I disliked this chapter was that Negi's speech seemed to contradict itself.   First he's like "we can't let Fate have his way" then goes "we're going to avoid fighting, and we are going to grab Anya and "Yue" and get back home!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

GsG said:


> Always nice to see Nodoka blushing.  Makie was very cute this chapter as well.



Yeah, she pretty much starting two and two together and figured another rival has appeared


----------



## blazingshadow (May 13, 2009)

i wonder how long is it going to take to bring yue's memories back and bring her back to the rest of the party. also is rakan going to help negi or is he going to sit back and watch the fireworks until everyone is in trouble?


----------



## Jugger (May 13, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> i wonder how long is it going to take to bring yue's memories back and bring her back to the rest of the party. also is rakan going to help negi or is he going to sit back and watch the fireworks until everyone is in trouble?



rakan is going to show when everything get hopeless and beats shit out fate and co


----------



## Ladd (May 13, 2009)

Well, the wait was worth it. Great chapter. So now they've found Yue, I wonder what they'll think about getting two signals from Fate's place.

Also, Shiori's copy cat ability is _really_ good. I had to constantly remind myself that it was a fake every time I saw Asuna.

On another note, I thought the art was very good this chapter.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> But the one thing I disliked this chapter was that Negi's speech seemed to contradict itself.   First he's like "we can't let Fate have his way" then goes "we're going to avoid fighting, and we are going to grab Anya and "Yue" and get back home!"



Translating a complicated Japanese sentence like that into English never comes out right. Their negatives, double negatives and tenses are so different from English it gets confusing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 13, 2009)

after re-reading some of the old chapters , I realized somthing......why can't negi just summon his pactio members by using the pactio cards ability to summon the pactio holder? shouldn't he just be able to summon yue and co.? I can't find a scan right now , But im sure that the pactio card has this ability. is it posible its a plot hole?


----------



## Ladd (May 13, 2009)

Oboro said:


> after re-reading some of the old chapters , I realized somthing......why can't negi just summon his pactio members by using the pactio cards ability to summon the pactio holder? shouldn't he just be able to summon yue and co.? I can't find a scan right now , But im sure that the pactio card has this ability. is it posible its a plot hole?



I'm pretty sure it was mentioned shortly after the separation that there was a limit on from how far people could be summoned from.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 13, 2009)

Ladd said:


> I'm pretty sure it was mentioned shortly after the separation that there was a limit on from how far people could be summoned from.



hmm, that makes sense, nevermind then.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the Yue reunion unfolding and Fate spoiling their day.


----------



## Ender (May 14, 2009)

next chapter will be Yue reunion (cause Negi's w/them) and then it'll be the Pactio chapter  Think Incho from the Knight Academy will join in?


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if half of next chapter will be about pactios and kisses.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> next chapter will be Yue reunion (cause Negi's w/them) and then it'll be the Pactio chapter  Think Incho from the Knight Academy will join in?



Honestly doubt she would be added to the fold.   But I do see the possibility of her witnessing the pactios and wanting to join in, then the girls gang up on her going, "Oh no you don't, bitch!  He's mine!"


----------



## Ender (May 14, 2009)

well shes actually more after nagi then negi XD


----------



## CoonDawg (May 14, 2009)

We need to see some nips. We haven't seen any since that bath chapter with Ako, and she doesn't count.

I doubt the Yue thing will be dealt with next chapter. Too anti-climactic. What'll happen is the magic-world Incho will scream for guards (seeing Negi, wh's hardly in disguise...) and then Negi will run away, and he'll be chased, and Yue will help with the chase because she has to (and of course wants to know who he is), and then they'll meet up in some cave, and it'll start storming, and he'll say "We should stay in here until it lets up", and she'll blush and say OK, and then they will take off their wet clothes, and then Yue will suddenly remember and jump on him and ride him like Ryan Dirteater rides a bull, and then Yue will have 3 children, 2 girls and one boy, and then Negi will abandon them like his father did him, and then they'll all end up working at a gas station until Nodoka comes by and tells them they're from a magical family, and then they will fight mechas.

My theory anyway.


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

That or we'll have another bath chapter to troll the fans who want more story.


----------



## Ladd (May 14, 2009)

We've gone without a comedy orientated chapter for a while now, so I wouldn't be too surprised if next chapter was about Pactios and kisses.


----------



## El Torero (May 15, 2009)

I´m currently by chapter 146. Until now, my favourite character is Makie, I would like to her to make a Pact with Negi 

But sometimes Makie is a little stupid, if she doesn´t have a character development in the future I think Yue will steal her the ''my favourite character'' spot


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2009)

Negi's utmost priority is to get his students back safely. He can always go back to the Magical World later if he wants to kick Fate's ass.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2009)

Be hard to do if Fate closed that last door after Negi leaves.   And Negi would've condemned millions of people to whatever what Fate had planned.


----------



## Okkervil River (May 15, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well better, but the way you put it seems like he's going to overlook Fate's plan if it's not going to immediately destroy the Magic World.   Not a heroic thing to do.



I think part of the point is that Negi sees himself as a teacher before he sees himself as a "hero," which is just another difference between him and his father.


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2009)

Then Negi will just stay behind with the elite members of his harem while his other students go through the gate.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 15, 2009)

Other people in the magic world know about Fate and his plans (Rakkan, leaders on both sides), I don't know why anyone would expect Negi to have to handle everything and it would also be wrong to pull all his students into a battle that could last a very long time.  Really it's a no-win situation for Negi.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 15, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Be hard to do if Fate closed that last door after Negi leaves.   And Negi would've condemned millions of people to whatever what Fate had planned.



Negi isn't a cop, he's a 9 year old teacher. It really isn't his problem. And no matter how how badassery Negi has, he's still low on the "hero" scale. In a normal situation, Rakan would have kicked Negi's ass. As would the ancient dragons, as would high-level soldiers.

All the governments of the magic world know of Fate. They can deal with him.

Of course, this IS a Shounen manga about a boy, so he'll surely be the one to save the world, but from a logical standpoint, this isn't Negi's fight. His students >>>>>>>> the magic world.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2009)

Exactly, it's a shonen manga.  Meaning Negi's going to ignore the villian's actions.


----------



## Jugger (May 16, 2009)

Here are spoilers Freudian slip


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Threre we go.  There goes my nude school girls. Good job on Nodoka.  Needs more nude Makie though.  Good to see Yue and Negi talking though.

In other news, it seems like there's going to be some discussion going on with those personnel.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2009)

Bless you, Negi! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, don't think Incho isn't going to be much of a fan now. 


BTW, is it me or that last panel is Zecht and Takamichi?


----------



## Tracespeck (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They look different to me Resorts world seek alternative


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone seems to be blushing when they look at Negi.  I guess I should have just expected that though.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They look different to me One Piece Episode 401 (Kizaru)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, not him.

Guessing from the garb, he's either part of the Imperial Guard or something related to law enforcement.

In any case, looks like Negi's busted.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 17, 2009)

I doubt it, probably more friends he doesn't know he has.  I'd say the law enforcement is correct though.


----------



## GsG (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi escaped containment before from his school academy.  If he gets caught, I'm sure something will happen that will cause him to get out again.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course, he's partners with a Princess of the Hellas Empire.  


BTW, G.  Nice Mikado-sensei sig!


----------



## GsG (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol did Negi just try to pull a Rakan there. 
I admit I missed the good ole girls clothes getting ripped apart by accident every time Negi tries a spell or something.  Good to see with a lot of girls this time.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 18, 2009)

Arika in a colored picture? It's awesome.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 18, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Arika in a colored picture? It's awesome.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah and did you notice her eye colors? Same blue/green as Asuna. Can't wait to find out how they're related by blood...


----------



## Ladd (May 18, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and did you notice her eye colors? Same blue/green as Asuna. Can't wait to find out how they're related by blood...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This does not fare well for my NegixAsuna pairing


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, the heterochromia must be a distinctive trait of the Ostian royal family.

But I find it interesting that her eyes are opposites of Asuna's.   If Arika's hair wasn't blond, but orange, I'd have the inclination to believe they are one half of the same coin.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yue-centric chapter. 

I never liked the AsunaxNegi pairing that much. They should be better off as relatives. Wonder what Ayaka would think of it. :/


----------



## blazingshadow (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i had to think for a while to relate the princess eyes with asuna's. damn hentai artists always fuck up the different colors of asuna's eyes


----------



## Jugger (May 19, 2009)

tranlation is out Set please


*Spoiler*: __ 



govenment don?t like negi what is going on?


----------



## GsG (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Negi should have sufficient intelligence to get out of any problems with some well thought out discussion in a conversation with the officials.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

great chapter although it seems like trouble is brewing, but the each time yue fainted made lawlz


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2009)

I wonder if the govenor general of ostia a friend or foe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2009)

I sure am happy Negi has yet to realize his true strength. Makes people clothes falling off all the more sweeter


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2009)

Accursed terrorists. 

Transition chapters, but I'm interested.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 20, 2009)

star trek deep space nine dvd

Sevensheep has a broken pinky.

I know it's REALLY sad that of all the things on that page, I notice a hand blip, but what can I say? I'm still in the closet I suppose.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2009)

^^^ You monster.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> I wonder if the govenor general of ostia a friend or foe.



The way Sevensheep was being warned, I definitely make him out to be trouble.  Probably one of the people known to be corrupt by Fate's organization.

Next chapter, I'm expecting it will start off in a talk, but Negi would realize they got to get out of there and taking the Knights with him (them freeking out as well).  

Hopefully we will get some more insight into the Royal family.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 20, 2009)

Next chapter he adds another to the Harem. First 1/2 of the chapter will be talking, then the second hand will be Negi opening a can of whoopass. Sometime at the end (or somewhere in the chapter after next) Sevensheep will realize Negi = Nagi from the last fight (if the general doesn't tell them openly) and she will go into an uncontrollable fangasm that will look like Niagara falls. Team Negi will then be washed away by the resulting flood, and they'll live to fight another day.

And you should believe my theory, the one I made about last chapter was right. Well, most of it, the part about Yue running away, being chased by Negi, then having hot, romance novel-like cave sex didn't seem to have turned out true, but still, that's far more accurate than most are.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

i always love though when people who are clearly inferior do not heed warnings, those so called knights are nothing more then 10th rate magicians, not even third that bad; had it been say fate instead of someone good natured like negi they would be dead

as the great sesshomaru always say "you need to know your place."; what would they honestly accomplish by getting killed, negi clearly made the difference in power shown right away


----------



## CoonDawg (May 20, 2009)

I'm curious to see this next battle, though. I want to know what tier Negi is on compared to the rest of the Negi-universe. For most people they couldn't care less, but it'll tell us where we are in the series as a whole, and if it's going to DBZ or not. If Negi is still low on the grand scale of power levels, then we have nothing to worry about. If these soldiers are a huge obstacle, then that'll be great. Otherwise, if he grinds them to dust, we know we'll be introduced to stupid plot conveniences like "OMG THE GATE TO HELL OPENED UP AND SATAN IS WALKING EARTH" or "WTF IT'S A SPACE SHIP WITH VEGETA IN IT" in the near future.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 20, 2009)

negi already reached dbz levels in the last fight. there are barely 2 tiers above him at the most. one being the big bad super villian/nagi tier and the next will be negi when he grows up into an adult, doesn't need magia erebea to power up and is the biggest mother in both worlds

on the other hand asuna also has to achieve a similar level of power and negi is overusing magia erebea


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I'm curious to see this next battle, though. I want to know what tier Negi is on compared to the rest of the Negi-universe. For most people they couldn't care less, but it'll tell us where we are in the series as a whole, and if it's going to DBZ or not. If Negi is still low on the grand scale of power levels, then we have nothing to worry about. If these soldiers are a huge obstacle, then that'll be great. Otherwise, if he grinds them to dust, we know we'll be introduced to stupid plot conveniences like "OMG THE GATE TO HELL OPENED UP AND SATAN IS WALKING EARTH" or "WTF IT'S A SPACE SHIP WITH VEGETA IN IT" in the near future.



Well, if we use Rakan's Power-Leveling graph, the average soldier in Magicas Mundus is a mere 300, whereas Negi _before_ Magia Erebea training was 500. After that, he was capable of matching Fate in hand to hand, though most likely Fate wasn't going all out. (I'd hesitate at the moment to say that Negi could even beat a full-out Takamichi by himself)

In any case, Post-Magia Erebea Negi is quite a bit stronger and thus higher on the graph than his Pre-Magia Erebea version, and unless these soldiers are multiple degrees stronger than the average magical soldier, he _should_ be able to beat them with ease.

Still, I don't think this'll get to DBZ levels - I'm _hoping_ that Akamatsu keeps similar power-levelling for the rest of Ala Alba and other important named characters.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 20, 2009)

Most likely it'll plot-convenience so that Negi can't use Magia Erebea, and will lose most of his power and have to start over again.

This'll most likely happen during the next Fate-fight.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> negi already reached dbz levels in the last fight. there are barely 2 tiers above him at the most. one being the big bad super villian/nagi tier and the next will be negi when he grows up into an adult, doesn't need magia erebea to power up and is the biggest mother in both worlds
> 
> on the other hand asuna also has to achieve a similar level of power and negi is overusing magia erebea



why the hell does asuna have to achieve a similar level of power, that would be ridiculous theres a reason negi is in the title of the manga , hes the main character, theres no reason for anyone else to have a similar power level

i never like when that happens because its ridiculous the manga is just making it look like any idiot can become a powered up character, its already bad enough the akamatsu made so that every person could do magic if they wanted to


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Most likely it'll plot-convenience so that Negi can't use Magia Erebea, and will lose most of his power and have to start over again.
> 
> This'll most likely happen during the next Fate-fight.



Probably, (either that or an Evil!Negi arc like Asuna foreshadowed with that whole "If you go to hell we'll come after you to bring you back!" speech) but he should still, right now, be able to take apart any random Megalomesembrian (sp?) soldiers without much trouble. The Governor and that kid that looks a bit like Zect Filius, on the other hand...


----------



## blazingshadow (May 21, 2009)

> why the hell does asuna have to achieve a similar level of power, that would be ridiculous theres a reason negi is in the title of the manga , hes the main character, theres no reason for anyone else to have a similar power level


why? easy, she has always been one of the main pactio characters and she has always been near negi's power level. she first gained pactio before everybody else and helped fight eva, then gained kanka, then improved it and lately she has been training to be able to fight at setsuna's level. if she is below negi in power she will find a way to close the gap soon. that is her personality after all.
she can always awaken her princess powers if there is such a thing or she can change her provisional pactio to a real one or she can learn to imbue magia erebea into her kanka


----------



## CoonDawg (May 21, 2009)

Asuna is the most powerful character in this story by default. There's a reason they tried to use her as a weapon, after all. Fate is now going to use her to destroy the magic world. Maybe her power can't be used in a fight/is fragile, but as far as energy levels, she takes the cake.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 21, 2009)

Is she comparable to Konoka? or Asuna is far more powerful?


----------



## Randir (May 21, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Ch. 33
> 
> Sevensheep has a broken pinky.
> 
> I know it's REALLY sad that of all the things on that page, I notice a hand blip, but what can I say? I'm still in the closet I suppose.



There are _hands_ on that page? :amazed



Kira U. Masaki said:


> why the hell does asuna have to achieve a similar level of power, that would be ridiculous theres a reason negi is in the title of the manga , hes the main character



Yeah, so is Naruto. Notice a pattern there?


Anyway, say what you will about the current developments, I find the dramatic increase in delicious Yue-ness delightful. Everything's better with Yue.


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Is she comparable to Konoka? or Asuna is far more powerful?


Can't really compare the two since they're of two different types. Konoka is purely support while Asuna can manage offense and defense capabilities.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Is she comparable to Konoka? or Asuna is far more powerful?



I'd say Asuna's more powerful, since Konoka has only shown one offensive spell at all, which probably wouldn't work on Asuna due to magic cancel. In any case, Konoka's all about support magic/Wizardry, and as we saw all the way back in like chapter 18, a wizard will get their butt kicked without having someone to protect them whilst they prepare their magic.

Now if Konoka had her dear Set-chan protecting her at the time, Asuna would have far more of a fight on her hands, and I'm not sure whether she'd be able to overcome Setsuna whilst Konoka is healing her.

But one on one, you're sticking someone with an immunity to offensive magic against a support mage with a single offensive attack. No real contest.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 21, 2009)

I mean if Konoka's full potential can be as dangerous as Asuna's. Let say for example if Nagi has Konoka's magic power/magic potential.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 21, 2009)

konoka is not meant to be strong. she has huge magic potential but that is because you need to be stronger to heal than to fight. it's the same as real life. you need to be smart and have guts of steel to be a soldier but you need to be twice that to work as a surgeon in a hospital


----------



## Ladd (May 21, 2009)

Pretty sure Evangel was asking who had greater energy potential between Asuna and Konoka. Konoka's dormant energy was hyped up to be greater than Nagi's back in the Kyoto arc, IIRC.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I mean if Konoka's full potential can be as dangerous as Asuna's. Let say for example if Nagi has Konoka's magic power/magic potential.



Oh, well that's different - that's Nagi with even _more_ magic. He'd crush Asuna with close combat alone, though again, his magic would be useless. 

Since he's a "Magic Swordsman", though, having his magic be useless isn't anywhere near as much of a problem as it would be for a Wizard, since he has close combat skills to compensate.


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Guess I'll post some spoilers for today since I'm up late tonight for whatever reason.

Link


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Pretty sure Evangel was asking who had greater energy potential between Asuna and Konoka. Konoka's dormant energy was hyped up to be greater than Nagi's back in the Kyoto arc, IIRC.



Yeah, the hype stopped after the Kyoto Arc.  Since then the hype was all around Asuna's potential.



GsG said:


> Guess I'll post some spoilers for today since I'm up late tonight for whatever reason.
> 
> Link



OMFG!   A Mega Double Whammy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konoka x Setsuna Kissing!   



> "The witch that has once destroyed her own country and people, the Queen of calamity, *Arika Anarkia Entiofushia's orphan*..."



And we got a confirmation that Negi is Arika's son!


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a good night.  Yuri, background information and some more yuri.  Ah, I'm glad I'm up even though it's 3:45 am.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2009)

Fantastic spoilers.


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2009)

I approve the spoilers


----------



## Jugger (May 23, 2009)

Ken delivers again


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2009)

Goddamned awesome spoilers!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2009)

It's not harry potter :ho


----------



## Jugger (May 23, 2009)

you can find more spoiler pictures here 
We are not here to fight a war... Even though it's a shame to leave, but to stay here is meaningless... Let's go.

and here

We are not here to fight a war... Even though it's a shame to leave, but to stay here is meaningless... Let's go.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG Konoka has her own Setsuna Pactio? Awesome.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about time Setsuna got another artifact. Her mini-blades were pretty useless compared to other student's artifacts.


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm guessing Negi also has access to this power as well.


----------



## tulongdao (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks like setsuna got another sword like artifact this time, can't see it that well cuz the uploaded pic was bad quality, but her pactio picture is different from negi's pactio with her, which is weird since Alberio has so many pactio cards but it all looks the same, so why does setsuna and konoka's pactio looks different from setsuna and negi's pactio


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Setsuna needs all the asskickery she can get. I really want her to beat Tsukuyomi next time they meet.

Queen of calamity....


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 25, 2009)

going by what the govener guy said ,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 im going to say that Arika is the sage of the beginning.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2009)

I highly doubt that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she was called the "Queen of Calamity" because of what happened in Ostia after the war.   

Instead of Asuna, perhaps it was her who was responsible for the old Captial to fall to the ground?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 25, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I highly doubt that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im still going to go with my theory. And I thought it was the sage of the morning who destroyed Ostia in an attempt to destroy the whole macic world with that world destruction spell. Though I could be wrong since my memory sucks.





also , everybody vote negima for MOTM gromis


----------



## Ladd (May 25, 2009)

Oboro said:


> also , everybody vote negima for MOTM  4 OUT Cialis pills with every order



Done.

10char


----------



## Watchman (May 25, 2009)

Already done, Oboro.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'd always thought it was Asuna that caused the collapse of Ostia, through some magic-draining thingy that Cosmo Entelecheia used her for, or something.


----------



## GsG (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Now awaits all the fan art and doujins influenced by chapter to come out.*


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 25, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Already done, Oboro.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



your probably right. and I was wrong about arika bieng the sage of the morning since she was shown to be on a ship when nagi defeated the sage.


----------



## Ender (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




NUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS RUINS ASUNA x NEGI!!! DAMN IT!!   

A damn good thing there was yuri   

edit: is it me or do I see tongue action as well?


----------



## spaZ (May 25, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how does it ruin it?


----------



## Ender (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If Arika is Asuna's sister...(confirmed)
and Negi is Arika's son...(possibly? I'll wait till official translation)
then that makes Asuna HIS AUNT!  
Now I know this is an ecchi harem and all but I doubt they'd go as far as i*c*st pairings


----------



## Jugger (May 26, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



its not really that confirmed that all could be making us think that she is asuna sister.


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the sister thing WASNT confirmed? :S I thought it was


----------



## Jugger (May 26, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the spoiler thing WASNT confirmed? :S I thought it was




*Spoiler*: __ 



i mean that asuna and arika are sisters.


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

edited XD sry thats what i meant XD I wrote spoiler instead of sister


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2009)

You don't have to spoiler tag the Sister talk, we all know they are sisters.   It's that we aren't sure if Asuna is her real sister, a cousin, or adopted.   

Remember Japanese sometimes regard cousins as brother and sisters.  And it's okay for cousins to marry.  Which still gives the possibility of Asuna x Negi.


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

...good point......hadn't thought of that....


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 26, 2009)

Thoses two are sisters ? Since when ? she didn't even talked about a sibling !


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

reread Rankan's recaps....its mentioned there....but if they're blood related is another story ....


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Thoses two are sisters ? Since when ? she didn't even talked about a sibling !



They have the same surname and eye colour, and I'm pretty sure they're referred to as sisters in the "Rakan Sets Out!" chapters.


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

eye color isn't a definite for a blood connection  but the surname means they're family, so adoption is a possibilty


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> eye color isn't a definite for a blood connection  but the surname means they're family, so adoption is a possibilty



Well, normally, yeah, but the fact that they both have Heterochromia and have the same colour in each eye points towards them being related - in fictional works, you'll often find that people with strange/less than usual eye colours are related - see the Targaryens in ASoIaF, for instance.


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

r u trying to ruin AsunaxNegi?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 26, 2009)

What AsunaXnegi is not legit Akamatsu previous works always make the pairing obvious since the start ie Main male character X main female character


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

which pairing r u talking Gall? 

edit: n/m XD


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

isnt the other way around?  XD jks jks XD ic we have some yaoi fans here


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

double post ic  XD

 I love ur logic XD


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

you converters u  XD


----------



## Ender (May 26, 2009)

tempted......XD


----------



## spaZ (May 26, 2009)

Holy shit this thread just got cleaned out.


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

...What on earth were Crimson Dragoon, kurono76767 and Eldritch Gall talking about?


----------



## Tracespeck (May 27, 2009)

I think we are being led to believe that an asunaxnegi pairing isn't possible so that it can later be revealed that they aren't related or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2009)

Holy shit, KY cleaned house.

So are the scans out yet or did I miss them?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 27, 2009)

Oboro said:


> also , everybody vote negima for MOTM mp3



Done already. 



ENDER3000 said:


> r u trying to ruin AsunaxNegi?



It's over man. Change ships while you still can.



uchihasurvivor said:


> What AsunaXnegi is not legit Akamatsu previous works always make the pairing obvious since the start ie Main male character X main female character



Maybe he'll go non-Akamatsu on us this time.



Watchman said:


> ...What on earth were Crimson Dragoon, kurono76767 and Eldritch Gall talking about?



Educated guess here that it was about yo momma.



~Avant~ said:


> Holy shit, KY cleaned house.
> 
> So are the scans out yet or did I miss them?



Only the raws I think.


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> I think we are being led to believe that an asunaxnegi pairing isn't possible so that it can later be revealed that they aren't related or something.



thats what i think too


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2009)

translation is out Ancelotti reveals his secret meetings with Abrahmovic


*Spoiler*: __ 



what konoka says she wants to great magister mage like negi mom and dad. Does she know who really is negi mom?


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

they were talking bout the negixnagi pairing and how awesome it is


----------



## GsG (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Happiness can make you stronger than ever before."

Awww.  Someone get a kodac camera ready.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




There was tongue action


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Tsukuyomi's going to get her ass whupped next time they meet. Setsuna without self-esteem problems is pretty deadly.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



plus the new pactio ability  double invocation = 4x the power up?


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what the new Pactio is...


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




....healing swords?


----------



## El Torero (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unlimited Blade Works 




I love Konoka personality. She?s even more happy-innocent than Makie lol


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 For those who read Fairy Tail - Ezra in making?


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty certain Konoka's innocent personality is at least partially an act. She's too intelligent to be _that_ innocent.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

I agree w/that actually


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

blood-relation is still speculation!


----------



## Lollerman321 (May 27, 2009)

How can that be? Asuna is the younger sister of Arika, who the Governer General stated was the mother of Negi. That makes her Negi's Aunt. Though i*c*st would be a new one for Akamatsu, so who knows, right? In any case, wasn't Rakan supposed to tell Negi about his mother? Why are we finding out like this?


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

ever heard of adoption?  yes yes, they both have the same eye color but still plausible


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 27, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> ever heard of adoption?  yes yes, they both have the same eye color but still plausible



Im think more along the lines of asuna bieng negis second cusin as in his mothers cusin. if thats the case then Ill still vote for negixasuna.......screw it , ill go with negixasuna ether way.


----------



## Lollerman321 (May 27, 2009)

Adoption into the royal family? Besides, Rakan said that the Imperial Twilight Princess was born into the royal family, so that rules out adoption. 

Also, I guess this takes both Konoka and Setsuna out of the Negi Harem, huh? Still, I guess it was pretty obvious right from the get go, but still, that's two more down.

And if I need to ship, I'm still pulling for Negi X Incho (Ayaka). She doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

still a lot of things unsaid  i stil refuse to give up on asunaxnegi 

InchoxNegi dont think it'll happen cause even though shes a shotacon, i think she sees him more like a lil bro


----------



## El Torero (May 27, 2009)

You know NegixNodokaYue is the predestinated pairing. You cannot fight against that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Konoka making a Pactium with more people. Now go for Asuna :ho


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Adoption into the royal family? Besides, Rakan said that the Imperial Twilight Princess was born into the royal family, so that rules out adoption.



I am not sure that they are in same royal family. There is something that doesn?t feel that they are in same royal family. Well maybe i should reread those chapter





Sakata Gintoki said:


> You know NegixNodokaYue is the predestinated pairing. You cannot fight against that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be awsome


----------



## Lollerman321 (May 27, 2009)

Still, what do you think about this Governor General Character? Ally of Fate, or just a general douchebag. And how much longer before Negi and Co finally figure out that the Asuna with them is not the real one?

Still, how about that kiss huh? Looks like the anime got one thing right, though it was in the wrong place. Still, shouldn't there be like a conflict of interest here? One partner cannot have two different mages, right? After all, say hypothetically that Negi and Konoka would have to duel it out. Whose side would Setsuna fight for? She'd fight for Konoka obviously, but then what about her contract with Negi? 

Plus, the way Haruna was talking, it seems like Murakami could make a Pactio with Kotaro. So what are the rules of making a pactio? Just any two random schomes who kiss can make a pactio contract and one gets an artifact?

And finally, does Negi's artifact give him access to both Setsuna's pactio cards now? Or has he gotten rid of it?


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Still, what do you think about this Governor General Character? Ally of Fate, or just a general douchebag. And how much longer before Negi and Co finally figure out that the Asuna with them is not the real one?



I'm going with general douchebag. I don't see Cosmo Entelecheia as anything more than a shadow of what they once were, and I can't see them having enough influence to control a governor-general. Though then again, the must have some influence with a high-ranking official in order to frame Negi and Ala Alba for the Gateport incident...



> Still, how about that kiss huh? Looks like the anime got one thing right, though it was in the wrong place. Still, shouldn't there be like a conflict of interest here? One partner cannot have two different mages, right? After all, say hypothetically that Negi and Konoka would have to duel it out. Whose side would Setsuna fight for? She'd fight for Konoka obviously, but then what about her contract with Negi?



I thought it was just that if a mage made a _permanent_ Pactio with a partner, then that Partner could not make Pactios with anyone else - I think temporary Pactios don't cause that conflict.



> Plus, the way Haruna was talking, it seems like Murakami could make a Pactio with Kotaro. So what are the rules of making a pactio? Just any two random schomes who kiss can make a pactio contract and one gets an artifact?



Probably will be elaborated on at a later time. But I'd guess that at least one of those making the Pactio has to have magical ability.



> And finally, does Negi's artifact give him access to both Setsuna's pactio cards now? Or has he gotten rid of it?



I'd think it would only give him access to the pactio _he_ made with her.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 27, 2009)

Haha, "Evangeline's Automaton  530,000 Drachmas".    Wonder what Eva would say to people making money off her?  

And anyone notice where Setsuna's hand was during the pactio?   



Lollerman321 said:


> Still, what do you think about this Governor General Character? Ally of Fate, or just a general douchebag. And how much longer before Negi and Co finally figure out that the Asuna with them is not the real one?
> 
> Still, how about that kiss huh? Looks like the anime got one thing right, though it was in the wrong place. Still, shouldn't there be like a conflict of interest here? One partner cannot have two different mages, right? After all, say hypothetically that Negi and Konoka would have to duel it out. Whose side would Setsuna fight for? She'd fight for Konoka obviously, but then what about her contract with Negi?
> 
> ...



Of course the Governer Generals a bad guy.   And since Fate's organization involves corrupt individuals of both sides, I'm very confident he's working with Fate.

There was nothing that said people can only have one Magister Magi at one time.   

The Rules of making a pactio?   Pucker up and kiss!  

Of course Setsuna still has her's with Negi.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

well not only the kiss but it has to be mutual on both sides


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> well not only the kiss but it has to be mutual on both sides



What do you mean by mutual? Negi and Nodoka pactio'd by accident back in the Kyoto arc, and back then, Negi was firmly in a "don't want to involve the class" mentality - I doubt he _wanted_ to pactio with her.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

i mean u have atleast like each other, and i dont mean in that way. i doubt u can make a pactio w/ur enemy


----------



## CoonDawg (May 27, 2009)

I SAW TONGUE.

Meh, I'm neutral on the Arika thing. I was kinda hoping for something else, but maybe we'll see Negi snap over the prick talking smack about his mom and watch him rip him apart.

I'm also thinking Incho will play a decent-sized part next arc. Reason being, people like Makie and Ako, who are grade-A side-characters, already know about magic, but the Incho doesn't, and I think she is slightly more relevant than the others.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 27, 2009)

That chapter raise the general hotness of the whole manga. That tongue action was just......wow.


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

well im glad i wasnt imagining the tongue action  Konoka a lessie and she knows it


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Konoka x Setsuna are setting an example for little kids. 

you saw those little kids staring at them making out.

konoka x setsuna will convert the MSN world into homosexuals 

this is a very important day in history


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

actually they only saw the peck on the cheek  they moved away for the pactio  incase u didnt notice the change in bg XD


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Link removed

as you can see those little girls are following them.

this little rag  tad group will soon become an empire with billions of followers


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

Link removed

they change here XD

Link removed

look at the bottom panel


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

this is a world of magic, do not doubt the power of those 2 little girls, they will revolutionize this horrendous world. when negi and his friends find out about this new pactio they will experiment, you can bet on that. 

how did negi and his friends react when they found out that guy from like 100 chapters ago made a pactio contract with nagi?


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

im sure theres more than one way to do it  Konoka just chose the most fun way


----------



## Lollerman321 (May 27, 2009)

Still, I'm not sure that KonokaxSetsuna really required an entire chapter to themselves, though, you know? They are important characters and everything, but still, come on, there are bigger issues at stake than whether Setsuna gets yet another weapon to use for herself. 

With this being the bellwether, I want all future pactio contracts to be with Older Negi. Otherwise it just lacks the necessary pizazz!


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

whats wrong w/u? :S I wouldnt mind an entire arc on KonokaxSetsuna


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Still, I'm not sure that KonokaxSetsuna really required an entire chapter to themselves, though, you know? They are important characters and everything, but still, come on, there are bigger issues at stake than whether Setsuna gets yet another weapon to use for herself.
> 
> With this being the bellwether, I want all future pactio contracts to be with Older Negi. Otherwise it just lacks the necessary pizazz!



it would have been better if the guy who writes MSN made the negi part the cliffhanger, but i guess he really wanted to tempt us. he's trying to get us to think, is this all that happens between Konoka and Setsuna or does it go further. Will Setsuna get to 2nd base with Konoka?

no other cliffhanger can compete with this master piece


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

One thing's for sure

We can look for doujins and whack off to those for Setsuna and Konoka action


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

oh most def.


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> One thing's for sure
> 
> We can look for doujins and whack off to those for Setsuna and Konoka action




no need soon we will see the real stuff in the manga 

Konoka seems kinky to me.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but the names are really confusing me. So I know that the new senator guy is Kurt Godel, but who is the mother of Negi?

Mangafox

He said arika anarchia entheophysia.
Who is that again? I can't remember all these names of all these manga.... it is too overwhelming :S


----------



## CoonDawg (May 27, 2009)

Arika is the princess that Nagi helped. It was widely believed to be his mother (Negi even asks this question straight-up, with no answer), and now supposedly it's confirmed.

I, personally, believe there's a lot more to this, OR Nagi/Nagi and friends tricked everyone into thinking Arika is the mother, but really isn't. Generally, when the answer is very obvious, yet people still aren't giving you a straight answer, there's more to it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 27, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Arika is the princess that Nagi helped. It was widely believed to be his mother (Negi even asks this question straight-up, with no answer), and now supposedly it's confirmed.
> 
> I, personally, believe there's a lot more to this, OR Nagi/Nagi and friends tricked everyone into thinking Arika is the mother, but really isn't. Generally, when the answer is very obvious, yet people still aren't giving you a straight answer, there's more to it.



And Arika is Asuna's sister?


----------



## CoonDawg (May 27, 2009)

So it would seem. I don't know if we know that she's a 100% blood-related sister, but she's related in some way. Maybe an aunt or something. Hell, wouldn't be a total stretch to say Arika = Asuna.


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> So it would seem. I don't know if we know that she's a 100% blood-related sister, but she's related in some way. Maybe an aunt or something. Hell, wouldn't be a total stretch to say Arika = Asuna.





a 2 year old mother.

it will happen


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

wth is the manga world coming to


----------



## The Imp (May 27, 2009)

i wish i knew


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2009)

well im stating here and now, asunaxnegi is cannon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

well a chapter that could have been worthwhile with the reveal of negis mom was turned to crap, if i want lesbians i will go read a lesbian hentai and not a harem, fuck im sure you could find a neigma doushin that has exactly this, he does not to throw crap like that in here, especially for the majority of the chapter

one panel, negi your mom is arika
the rest of the chapter this crap

and also Akamatsu has just made magic minister  or whatever its called drop many rungs and lose all crediblity if some 3rd healer can be it, so she may have a somewhat bigger storage for magic then negi, but she basically only does healing magic, but negi and his dad are fighters, first he makes magic overall lose crediblity because an individual who had never known about it before in Yue all of a sudden becomes a decent mage, and then this, sigh


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well a chapter that could have been worthwhile with the reveal of negis mom was turned to crap, if i want lesbians i will go read a lesbian hentai and not a harem, fuck im sure you could find a neigma doushin that has exactly this, he does not to throw crap like that in here, especially for the majority of the chapter
> 
> one panel, negi your mom is arika
> the rest of the chapter this crap
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa. Is it just me or do I feel the heat of flames? Sure this chapter was a little anticlimactic but maybe he has more surprises in store for us. You shouldn't be too quick to judge ya know.

Oh and I'm a straight female and all but I have to admit.... that little yuri moment was kinda hot


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, it was.  

BTW guys, Konoka and Setsuna are Bi.   Remember, they still have a thing for Little Negi.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well a chapter that could have been worthwhile with the reveal of negis mom was turned to crap, if i want lesbians i will go read a lesbian hentai and not a harem, fuck im sure you could find a neigma doushin that has exactly this, he does not to throw crap like that in here, especially for the majority of the chapter



Oh noez character development. It wasn't just a chapter of Konoka and Setsuna kissing, Kira, there was Setsuna resolving her internal conflict over that whole "Sword vs. Happiness" thing, and finally putting that to an end. It was hardly hentai, either, more like light fluff with a kiss at the end. I'm curious, though - if this makes you so angry, what did you think of chapter 235? 



> and also Akamatsu has just made magic minister  or whatever its called drop many rungs and lose all crediblity if some 3rd healer can be it, so she may have a somewhat bigger storage for magic then negi, but she basically only does healing magic, but negi and his dad are fighters, first he makes magic overall lose crediblity because an individual who had never known about it before in Yue all of a sudden becomes a decent mage, and then this, sigh



You mean that "third rate healer" that's been stated by Evangeline and Eishun to be capable of surpassing the Thousand Master? And on the contrary, I like the fact that there's magic out there that isn't just DBZ-style "my energy beam is bigger than yours". Konoka as a Magister Magi that favours support magic over direct combat is an interesting concept, and a contrast to the "Magic Swordsman" type that Negi favours.

And are you really angry that in a _Shonen_ manga, the main characters are advancing at a rate faster than the average person? Yes, Yue's become a decent mage in a relatively short period of time, but we know she's a pretty bright kid when she's motivated to learn something, and she still doesn't seem to be near the levels of power of the strongest guys in Ala Alba. 

The powerscaling in this manga, with the exception of Negi's latest training binge, has been pretty decently handled, I think - Yue was at a military academy, forced to actually _use_ her talents, it's no wonder that she's become stronger quickly.



Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it was.
> 
> BTW guys, Konoka and Setsuna are Bi.   Remember, they still have a thing for Little Negi.



Yeah, according to Chamo's Love-Love-Chart both Konoka and Setsuna are above the average in terms of their affection for Negi (Setsuna's higher than Konoka, even)


----------



## Tracespeck (May 28, 2009)

I liked the chapter, Konoka is my third favorite character and it's awesome seeing her make a pactio with setsuna finally and decide to walk the path of a master wizard.  Hopefully she gains some great offensives abilities.  She doesn't need to be a combat mage but she needs to be able to deal damage from behind whatever support magic she uses.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2009)

To me, it seems that those who heal have usually a limited offense.  Meaning they have few attacks, however those few attacks tend to be formidable).  And they also tend to have excellant defensive skills.   

So I could see Setsuna handling the offense, while Konoka has shields and heals Setsuna's combat injuries.


----------



## Gene (May 28, 2009)

So is Setsuna still Negi's partner? I don't remember the rules regarding a pactio being explained. I know you can basically do it with anybody but can a person be pactio'd to two different people at the same time?


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2009)

Gene said:


> So is Setsuna still Negi's partner? I don't remember the rules regarding a pactio being explained. I know you can basically do it with anybody but can a person be pactio'd to two different people at the same time?



I think that with Provisional Pactios, you can be pactio'd with multiple people, but with Permanent Pactios, then you can only be Pactio'd to one person, and that person cannot make any more Pactios.

i.e, let's say Negi makes a permanent pactio next chapter with, say, Chisame - not only can Chisame not make a Pactio with anyone else, but all of Negi's other Pactios become useless, and he cannot make a Pactio with anyone else. But a Permanent Pactio is stronger than a Provisional one. At least, that's how I think it goes.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 28, 2009)

Permanent pactios are actually far, far weaker than temporary ones, and you'll find that the permanent ones are used much less often. And generally, when the permanent ones are used, it is to much bickering and begging.

The only advantage to a Permanent Pactio is that they can spawn multiple, smaller Pactios, but these generally grow up to resent you.

In general, the only time you get a Permanent Pactio is either when your favorite temporary Pactio threatens to leave you if you don't commit to them, or there is a glitch and those small little pactios I mentioned before happen to pop out, in which case there is an obligation.

You can cancel a permanent pactio, but it comes with a heavy price: you have to give your Pactio your balls as a peace offering, along with your BMW.


----------



## Ender (May 28, 2009)

where did u get all this info?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 28, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> where did u get all this info?




he made it up of course.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 28, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Permanent pactios are actually far, far weaker than temporary ones, and you'll find that the permanent ones are used much less often. And generally, when the permanent ones are used, it is to much bickering and begging.
> 
> The only advantage to a Permanent Pactio is that they can spawn multiple, smaller Pactios, but these generally grow up to resent you.
> 
> ...



I C What U DID THAR!!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

I miss Chacha-zero's psycho remarks.


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> One thing's for sure
> 
> We can look for doujins and whack off to those for Setsuna and Konoka action



Ask Gain, he knows where to find the good ones.


----------



## Jugger (May 30, 2009)

Spoilers are out chapter 449


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol paru is fooling with girls with her fake negi. Natsumi was trying kiss koutaro but paru catched her in the action.


----------



## Ladd (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Argh, more filler chapters to delay the shit hitting the fan .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, Fake Negi's really putting on the moves! :WOW


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love Negima fillers, they are always fun especially when Paru mastermind is involved.


----------



## GsG (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it was only a matter of time before filler chapters came out.  With so many characters, you have to give character development to them as well. Not that I mind though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So any one wanna make bets that Godel was The Sage of Beginning?


----------



## GsG (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, is it just my eyes playing tricks or did every character in this chapter blush at least once at some point?  Most did more than once though.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter looks decent, and we get some development for relatively undeveloped characters, which is good.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I support AkiraXNegi only because she looks like Motoko.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 3, 2009)

Translation out: changez


----------



## GsG (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A whole chapter on kisses eh?  Seems like Makie is being considerate to Ako.  There's certainly a lot of fussing going around.  Also I guess there's no chapter next week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it's a pretty smart strategy to go after Kotarou since everyone has their sights set on Negi...well except for Konoka since she has Setsuna 

And what's the point in giving Sayo a new body? It's not like it's necessary for a pactio


----------



## El Torero (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG serious Makie


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter dicreases drastically the chances of a pactium between Negi and Makie, that´s what I think


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2009)

OH god akira on the couch




Alright guys, last page last panel, what was going on there?

Yue and Nodoka are semi naked


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 3, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Alright guys, last page last panel, what was going on there?
> 
> Yue and Nodoka are semi naked



It's what happened in the previous chapter when Negi stripped everybody.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 3, 2009)

"Collecting data" again?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 3, 2009)

Yuuna = Sexy body + Daddy issues = HOT


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2009)

Ladd said:


> "Collecting data" again?



You know what that means - "action time"!  

So betting there will be a skirmish between Negi and the Governor, and Negi opts to retreat with the girls, along with the the Aradune Knights (who are going ).

And then possibily escape via the airship, which chapter after that, things are calm and the pactios with the remaining girls take place.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 3, 2009)

The governor is a douchebag, he'll sic the kid at them and faint.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 3, 2009)

Fuck Akametsu and his breaks. But, he DID marry a teen idol, so, yeah, I would take quite a few breaks myself...

Oh, and the penis/tongue joke was the funnies.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Im still waiting for the setsuna pactio with Honoka


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Yuuna = Sexy body + Daddy issues = HOT


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone else agree that this more or less solidifies a harem ending?


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Im still waiting for the setsuna pactio with Honoka



IDK how far you are so i put this in spoiler tag. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already happened
The Flower Princess & The Crimson Moon


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

It's getting crazy


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder how much of the crew will end up with Pactios before the raid on Fate's HQ. I doubt it will be all of them, but I'm expecting Makie (I'm fairly certain Akamatsu's said she's his favourite character at some point, and he's had promo pictures of her Pactio for ages now), Natsumi (increasing Kotaro's plot relevance) and Yuuna (seems to have no problems whatsoever with kissing for a Pactio) at the very least.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think any of the really useful ones will get one yet. Ku Fei is pretty powerful, don't think she'll get one. But then, he's already done it with Kaede, and she's arguably the strongest of them all. However, to counter-argue myself again, her artifact is purely non-combatant, so my point stands.

Ako won't happen for awhile, she was just given 20 chapters of dedication, and she probably hasn't fallen for Negi quite yet, she hasn't made the realization they're the same for whatever reason. Chachamaru hasn't realized her feelings, the ghost girl is, well, a ghost, and probably won't get a pactio until much later in the game.

I agree with Watchman about Makie, Yuuna and Natsumi, but I think Akira is possible, too. She's already made out with the doll, and she hasn't served any purpose up to this point. And, she's ultra-serious, a pactio-type Negi has few of.


----------



## isanon (Jun 4, 2009)

new chapter was boring 

thats all kk bb


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I can't see Ako getting a Pactio before we're told how she got that scar, or Ku Fei until she invokes that whole "only with a person who has defeated me in combat" ideal she has.

I could see Akira getting one - she doesn't have any feelings for Negi, but she has that whole "protect the more vulnerable people" vibe going on.  And considering that the Rearguard of Ala Alba is understaffed compared to its Frontline, I could definitely see her there with some sort of defensive Pactio


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

Akira pactio will be something for her strength. She will be shocked like after looking what negi did write about her in his book.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm, that scene with Akira seemed quite familiar. Yes... Very familiar. 

I'm glad that there's atleast one of the girls, who seems to be immune to the "Main Character Charm", that most of the other girls are affected by.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira's pactio, will be something water related


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Will we ever see Ayaka's sister.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 8, 2009)

Serp said:


> Akira's pactio, will be something water related



water gun with endless water and her outfit is shcool swimming suit


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

no spoiler pictures yet but there is this script in mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed 

254th hour : One more wire puller!?

Since his mother was insulted, Negi takes a battle stance, and Seras shows up.
Seras calms him down, but it still turns out into a fight.
Negi easily crushed the soldiers from MM.

Next, the governor attacks and breaks through Negi's strongest magical barrier (Zanmaken "Sword that beheads demons", dual wielding long swords?).
Negi collapses, with blood dashing out of his right shoulder.
Seeing that, Asuna, Yue and Emily (I think) rush to help, and get stripped. Asuna still goes on despite that, but takes on a Zankuusen (flash that cuts void?), and collapses with her left shoulder bleeding.
Still down, Negi glares sharply at the governor, but the governor places his knee on Negi's neck and says:

"Do you really understand who you should strike with that strength of yours? Who is your real enemy? I guess I should teach you who is your true enemy."


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

and here are the pictures

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## GsG (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at the governor constantly provoking Negi.  I wonder if Negi will be beat because he can't keep his composure.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 14, 2009)

Rakan is coming

*Spoiler*: __ 




Isn't  Princess Asuna,Negi mother younger sister?:ho

Which will made Asuna his Aunt?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Script says something about asuna getting hit does that mean soon they will find that she really isn?t there?


----------



## Gene (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh nice, Ken's break this time was short.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 14, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at the governor constantly provoking Negi.  I wonder if Negi will be beat because he can't keep his composure.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But I wonder how that'd be. Those guards look like glorified stormtrooper fodder, the governor is a frail douchebag (unless he's possessed by Cthulhu) and that kid seems to be high-rank prodigy but still.






Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Rakan is coming
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the manga sets this in stone soon so people can get to accept it. :ho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 15, 2009)

Want chapter NOW!!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2009)

Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the manga sets this in stone soon so people can get to accept it. :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



i*c*st ending would something that has never seen


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i*c*st ending would something that has never seen




*Spoiler*: __ 



*banjo playin'*


----------



## GsG (Jun 15, 2009)

Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But I wonder how that'd be. Those guards look like glorified stormtrooper fodder, the governor is a frail douchebag (unless he's possessed by Cthulhu) and that kid seems to be high-rank prodigy but still.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it could be like one of those Yu Yu Hakusho scenarios where Negi is indeed stronger, but it's because of tricks, special abilities, and keeping your distance and cool to defeat your opponents that allows the governor to win and he can also use Negi's possible overconfidence after his tie with Rakan to his advantage.

I don't know.  I'm just thinking of things up.  I would like to think the governor wouldn't go without a plan, but I guess he could just be foolish.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's also that if Negi picks a fight with the governor of all people, it could bring hell to his companions right there. Including Sevensheep, who turned out likeable after all.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one more picture Behold!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting. If that wasn't a physical attack, Shiori is unmasked.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I get the feeling that government is the 3 side of this battle. It feels like he know about fate but isn?t same side with him.


----------



## Puuuuuth (Jun 17, 2009)

Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. If that wasn't a physical attack, Shiori is unmasked.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I Agree. So what was it? Anyone know? Magical or ki or something else?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 17, 2009)

translation is out *wart*

its can?t really say anything its really epic stuff. can?t wait for next week


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2009)

Pretty epic indeed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Shiori's _fucked_


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit. Epic chapter. I'm dying to know what happens next


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2009)

The scantlation is out as well. 

And I wonder who Godel is referring to when he means Negi's true enemy?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2009)

Aw fuck, I see the ending... Damnit, I was so hoping they wouldn't Jap-Shounen this to death, but they did.

His "True Enemy" is his father, and his father, in some way or another, got Arika killed. Now he's in hiding, or otherwise raising hell. This douche is going to tell Negi about it, Negi will have a typical psychological breakdown moment, and then he'll think about joining them and then his friends will be all like "o noes u can do it urself" and then we're looking at Air Gear without rollerblades.

I thought for sure the truth would come out about Asuna, though. I guess if that happened, it would totally ruin what's going on right now.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy fuck.

Epic chapter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm, I wonder who negis real enemy is....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah from what Godel is suppose to reveal, I was kinda guessing Nagi would end up being Negi's final villain.

Negima is going to end like Shaman King where Yoh tries to save Hao through love. So will Negi with Nagi


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Negi's true enemy will be a shocking revelation?

There is only one man who this could be... Nagi. Negi will have to win him over to the good side using the power of love creating the godly pairing Negi x Nagi. 

Akamatsu is brilliant!!


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Akamatsu is brilliant!!



He would be, if this wasn't so cliche. It's been done before.

I'm really, really hoping it isn't the truth, I'm very much hoping its Asuna. I think if it is Asuna (Which is about time for that to come up again), it would actually make a great conflict.

It would also explain why Fate wants her so badly. But then, this doesn't fit because this new-douche doesn't realize the current Asuna is a fake, which he would know if he was in partnership with Fate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Good chapter. The Governor begins to reveal and display great stuff, and the direction Negi will take is being mapped out too.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> He would be, if this wasn't so cliche. It's been done before.
> 
> I'm really, really hoping it isn't the truth, I'm very much hoping its Asuna. I think if it is Asuna (Which is about time for that to come up again), it would actually make a great conflict.
> 
> It would also explain why Fate wants her so badly. But then, this doesn't fit because this new-douche doesn't realize the current Asuna is a fake, which he would know if he was in partnership with Fate.



Akamatsu is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but because of Negi x Nagi I've come to acknowledge his genious.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, I've come up with another theory after I read it a second time: Ala Rubra. Now that would be pretty surprising, so it has potential, it has a great betrayal factor, and it would mean a shitton of enemies. Also, think about it: Why is Ala Rubra keeping its mouth shut about Nagi, and why is Nagi no longer in contact with them?

It's either Ala/Ostia government (The president, etc.), Nagi or Asuna. I'm still leaning towards Nagi, simply because that's the gayest option and the Japanese love the gays, but I'm not sure yet. We'll find out next week, most likely, unless they go back to Konoka or something.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

It's one thing about villians, they don't exactly tell the real truth.  

Fate has shown us that the real motive isn't really to destroy the world, but in an odd way, saving it by closing it off.   And it wouldn't make sense that Nagi be the final villian because how he saved Negi's village.

So if Godal says it's Nagi, then to me it proves he's not the real final villian but someone else.  And Godal is just pitting Negi against Nagi so the real evil would win.   (Of course this also means that the two unite and fight the real villian).


Never know, he could admit he's the real villian in the end.  

But it's interesting we also learn that Negi is the last of the Royal family, so that means Asuna isn't a direct heir.   And Godal mentioned "Princess" with Asuna, so he knows who she really is as well.  (Well the real Asuna).

Things are really getting interesting!


----------



## Kairi (Jun 17, 2009)

I swear, this manga page right here reminds me of Itachi && Sasuke.

And though its kind of hax'd, i'm likin the Magia Erebea. Most of the time I forget that he is even 10, because of his power.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm hoping AKamatsu is just throwing the fans completely wrong vibes with the possibility of Nagi being his enemy when it's the exact opposite. Kind of like in Bakuman where they made Eiji look like he was gonna be the enemy, but he turns out to be a really cool guy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Nagi being final villain would be weird and not foreshadowed at all so far. I'll wait to see what the governor says, and then wait to see if he's not lying.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Despite looking like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the Governor owned them hard.  Guess you really shouldn't jude by looks, though to be fair its primarily because Negi stood there and tried to tank his sword hits before learning the guy can cut intangible things.

Kind of like Enel (Negi's become a Logia) when he first found out the hard way that Luffy can hit him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 18, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> And it wouldn't make sense that Nagi be the final villian because how he saved Negi's village.



Did he REALLY save the village? Why was he there? Maybe he was the one who ordered its destruction? He only saved Negi because he was his kid, and has plans for him, kind of like how we thought Itachi had evil plans for Sasuke.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 18, 2009)

Really doesn't flow with the vibe.   

It's like all of a sudden Kishimoto saying Yondaime was the real leader of the Akatsuki or Ichigo's father being the real power behind Aizen.  It just  doesn't go with the flow of how everyone admired and respected Nagi.  

And again, an evil Nagi doesn't go at all with Fate and his mission.   No, there's a third party involved and it's the real evil.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah... I'm not buying Nagi as final villain. I don't really believe that Arika is even Negi's mother - just blurting it out like that after making a big deal of "who is it", even when Negi himself was convinced that she was his mother... I don't think Akamatsu's going to be that generic and cliche'd.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree that I'm not convinced that Arika is his mother, and I've consistently said that for months. The reason is as you've said, the result is far too obvious and anti-climactic. I'm holding out that he's simply lying or has false information, but I'm rather neutral any way, I have nothing against Arika, I would have just wished for a bigger surprise.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 18, 2009)

who cares who the final villian is? fate pissed off negi and did some nasty things without provocation so he has to pay for that no matter what. this governor guy is just probably setsuna fodder


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 18, 2009)

I still prefer the Chamo = Nagi theory...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Akamatsu is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but because of Negi x Nagi I've come to acknowledge his genious.



stop trolling kurono, we all know you hate negima.....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 18, 2009)

my head explodes form the chapter:ho


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> stop trolling kurono, we all know you hate negima.....




i don't hate negima. the plot is decent, the fights are alright but i hate the fanservice to no ends.

negi x nagi is one of the few things that i look forward to in negima. it's my driving force when reading it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i don't hate negima. the plot is decent, the fights are alright but i hate the fanservice to no ends.
> 
> negi x nagi is one of the few things that i look forward to in negima. it's my driving force when reading it.



I'm pretty sure I remember you, Eldritch Gall and Crimson Dragoon spamming the June MOTM thread with negima hate. Though I cant quote any of your posts since Kira deleted them all.

but I admit I also hate the fanservice...


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember you, Eldritch Gall and Crimson Dragoon spamming the June MOTM thread with negima hate. Though I cant quote any of your posts since Kira deleted them all.
> 
> but I admit I also hate the fanservice...




I don't even think i posted in the MoTM

I think you're thinking of this thread when we were explaining how awesome Negi x Nagi is. Kira deleted it all.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2009)

you did, you posted alot in that thread. but whatever, people are free to dislike what they want.

DivShare File - rec_pinquinlord_18_Jun_2009_08_43_59.mp3


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to agree the fanservice is a bit irritating at times, and the main reason that most people I try to get to read Negima just laugh at me and go back to reading the HST.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> you did, you posted alot in that thread. but whatever, people are free to dislike what they want.
> 
> picked a lock.



I posted 5 times and it wasn't about negima but whatever. it was about pokemon haxx and then how motm never gets a lot of posts 

but whatever you can think whatever you want. i don't hate negima. it's decent going on mediocore at times but it isn't as bad as something like air gear.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2009)

Also, just noticed that Shiroi!Asuna had her big-ass sword thing. Interesting that Shiroi can access other people's artifacts whilst she resembles them. I hope they don't just have Godel kill her off to show he's a ruthless bastard, I see a lot of potential for her in the future.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't really remember anyone from Negima dying aside from Gateau.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I posted 5 times and it wasn't about negima but whatever. it was about pokemon haxx and then how motm never gets a lot of posts
> 
> but whatever you can think whatever you want. i don't hate negima. it's decent going on mediocore at times but it isn't as bad as something like air gear.



Keep digging your grave and don't be shocked at the consequences. 

Source


			
				kurono76767 said:
			
		

> shit like negima?





kurono76767 said:


> what do you think kira yamato would do if we invaded the negima thread





Eldritch Gall said:


> man we can go make gay pairings in the negima thread





kurono76767 said:


> ok i'll go troll while you stand by and say nice job like you usually do





kurono76767 said:


> don't worry negi x nagi will save me


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

because i said it was shit it means i hate it? 

if i hated it i wouldn't be reading it. I read it because it makes me laugh. I already said i don't think highly of it when i said the plot is decent going on mediocre. 


and those quotes you took were like a month ago so how does that prove i was trolling a page ago.

if you think this is off topic, we can take this to a pm or vm


----------



## PDQ (Jun 20, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Also, just noticed that Shiroi!Asuna had her big-ass sword thing. Interesting that Shiroi can access other people's artifacts whilst she resembles them. I hope they don't just have Godel kill her off to show he's a ruthless bastard, I see a lot of potential for her in the future.


I noticed that too.  I wonder if perhaps it only has the appearance of her artifact since it didn't stop his attack.

I think he could kill her off.  I mean, it would give away that Asuna's a fake(although the fact that they picked up 2 readings when they assumed one was Yue and then they found Yue should give it away as well).

I keep wondering if Ken forgets things like Eva and Asuna being fakes(Eva being from the scroll and Asuna being a dupe).  Even though she has Asuna's appearance and mannerisms, isn't she supposed to still maintain her own memories and personality to some degree which would stop her from acting so recklessly?  Does she even remember she's a fake?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 20, 2009)

So that means Nagi is the AL ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Has Akamatsu ever said how long he wants this manga to be?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 20, 2009)

I seem to remember him saying it was halfway done at the start of the Magic World arc.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 20, 2009)

SPoiler for is here too bad only one picture Stock


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiori is unmaked and negi seems more awsome taking girls from enemy harem to his own


----------



## Jugger (Jun 20, 2009)

More pictures here

Flushed Pink Part Two
Flushed Pink Part Two
Flushed Pink Part Two
Flushed Pink Part Two
Flushed Pink Part Two


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan is back what else we need


----------



## Watchman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amazingly... It doesn't seem like they've figured out that it's Shiori yet. I can't see any other reason that they'd let her run around on the Paru-Sama otherwise - even with Negi's truly ridiculous merciful moments, I can't see the rest of Ala Alba just allowing Shiori free reign without supervision if they knew it was her.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 20, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I seem to remember him saying it was halfway done at the start of the Magic World arc.



That doesn't mean shit, just look at Naruto, that was supposed to end almost 400 chapters ago, and we still have no end in sight.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> That doesn't mean shit, just look at Naruto, that was supposed to end almost 400 chapters ago, and we still have no end in sight.



True, true. I'm just going by a interview I vaguely remember looking at last year anyway, so not the most reliable information.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Keep digging your grave and don't be shocked at the consequences.
> 
> Source



thanks kira, I knew he was trolling, but I didn't feel like digging through his post count to find those posts.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shiori is unmaked and negi seems more awsome taking girls from enemy harem to his own




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiori's tearful past is next.






CoonDawg said:


> That doesn't mean shit, just look at Naruto, that was supposed to end almost 400 chapters ago, and we still have no end in sight.



I wouldn't mind if it ran longer, there's a few arcs worth of stuff to explore with Chao, demons, Nagi and the Big Bad.


----------



## GsG (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi sure has a lot of girl names to remember and the list will only keep continuing to grow.  Good thing he's good at memorizing.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 21, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Negi sure has a lot of girl names to remember and the list will only keep continuing to grow.  Good thing he's good at memorizing.



breast size memorizing is his speciality


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 21, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> That doesn't mean shit, just look at Naruto, that was supposed to end almost 400 chapters ago, and we still have no end in sight.



Idk doesn't Ken plan his stories out from the beginning, and pretty much stick to it? Only drifting from it to give characters that get popular a little more shine?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

And isn't this his longest work as it is?


----------



## Puuuuuth (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is a question. It seems that Shiori can deactivate her artifact at will seeing as she conveniently did it when she was alone. She seems to have full recollection of what has happened. The question beeing: Can she reactivate the artifact and transform herself back to Asuna now that she has deactivated it?
Now, if Shori is conscious under the fake Asuna then shouldn't Nodokas artiact be able to read that consciousnes? I guess Nodoka never will try but it raises an interesting question.

Sidenote:
Did Shiori just fall in love with Negi? Seeing how "Asuna" got so flustered I figure that Shiori might have been moved as well. Any guesses? She certainly blushed alot.



Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shiori's tearful past is next.


I agree with Charcan. Hopefully there will be some of Shioris past somewhere in the next chapters.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 21, 2009)

Hate to kill all the spoiler fun, but I want to go back like 6 years: Is Mana part-demon?

last page; last panel

Was her "Demon eye" reference a joke, or real?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2009)

Probably was real.   With Mana in the Magic World, perhaps we shall soon find out.

But I always hoped she ended up being the daughter of Rakan, the way they both have the same eyes and dark skin complexion.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it was just an expression. Sort of like, if she'd said "she cannot escape my eagle eyes", it doesn't mean she's part-eagle, just that she's got very good eyesight.

I wonder what exactly she and Takamichi have been doing in the Magic World, though...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

It could have been special contact lenses acquired in the black market for all we know.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Probably was real.   With Mana in the Magic World, perhaps we shall soon find out.
> 
> But I always hoped she ended up being the daughter of Rakan, the way they both have the same eyes and dark skin complexion.



that would cool. Negi having his father partners children as his partners. Then who would be "colonel sanders" children?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

For some reason I don't want to think about Albireo being a father.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> that would cool. Negi having his father partners children as his partners. Then who would be "colonel sanders" children?



I agree with Charcan, I don't see Al as a father.  

But if I had to choose any of the girls, Nodoka seems to have an eerie similarity to Al.  Though we can safely say she isn't related.



BTW with Mana, I forgot to also mention that her and Rakan are both mercenaries.   Another odd coincidence if you ask me.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

*_1000th Post_*

Why does Governer-General Godel say he has a weak body but then he can manhandle Negi like hes a baby..?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

Majeh said:


> *_1000th Post_*
> 
> Why does Governer-General Godel say he has a weak body but then he can manhandle Negi like hes a baby..?



well his offencive technique are shimei school so that makes up for poor defence and stamina


----------



## Watchman (Jun 22, 2009)

Majeh said:


> *_1000th Post_*
> 
> Why does Governer-General Godel say he has a weak body but then he can manhandle Negi like hes a baby..?



Because he's a lying git, and it was pretty obvious he was lying about having a weak body and was just trying to goad Negi into a fight.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 22, 2009)

He was lying about having a weak body so he could stroll around with his army under the pretense that they're his bodyguards


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 23, 2009)

So anyone have an idea who the heck Godel is?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks to be a lot of Asuna/Negi pairing-bait, only further serving to reinforce to me that Negi is _not_ related to Asuna - there'd be no point spending the majority of a chapter building up a pairing that, as far as the audience knows, cannot ever happen.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 23, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a lot of Asuna/Negi pairing-bait, only further serving to reinforce to me that Negi is _not_ related to Asuna - there'd be no point spending the majority of a chapter building up a pairing that, as far as the audience knows, cannot ever happen.



You mean to say you don`t believe in i*c*st?  *shot*

PS, Greatings from Chiba Japan, betches


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, I do like me some Wincest every now and again, but Akamatsu doesn't strike me as the sort of Mangaka that would seriously push an i*c*st relationship into a manga (not a full one with blood-relations involved, at least - there was that whole "not blood-related" thing in Love Hina).

This just adds to my already-standing belief that Arika being "revealed" as Negi's mother was just a red herring. It's being built up so Akamatsu can knock it down with a surprise twist, IMO.

Also, lucky you in Japan... *wishes he was there*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 23, 2009)

Setsuna does says that he's using the same sword techniques are her, Shinmeiryuu !


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Setsuna does says that he's using the same sword techniques are her, Shinmeiryuu !



cool i hope we see her new pactio in fight against him


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't see Godel playing much of an active role this arc. He'll be behind the scenes, establishing himself as a future antagonist, but I'm not expecting him to actually fight anyone else from Ala Alba.

I predict Setsuna's new Pactio will be unveiled in a full-chapter fight with Tsukuyomi. (they need a full-chapter one instead of yet another "few pages of the beginning, few pages of the end" one, especially since this seems to be coming to the end of their rivalry)


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah you are right. If someone fight that cornment guy it will setsuna becouse they have same style. Well in the end setsuna is going to be best of shimei school.


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  the fake asuna girl fell for Negi


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Translation is out *Giggity Giggity Goo*

not really much to say awsome chapter. awsome set ups for future.


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTH IS W/ALL THE CONFUSION!?!? DID THE AUTHOR JUST CONFIRM ASUNAS FEELINGS?!?!?!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm liking Godel more and more with every passing comment he makes. When he first appeared, I just wanted him out of the way so we could get back to Fate as main villain, but now he's rapidly becoming one of my favourite characters with his jokily-serious dynamic.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 23, 2009)

Everyone vote for Negima for the July Manga Of The Month below. This isn't the main voting time, but its good to make sure that negima atleast gets into the poll.

*[DB] Bleach 225*


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 24, 2009)

konoha wants to capture itachi to lure sasuke back to konoha?

About time that scar on his cheek was talked about, that thing's been annoying the piss out of me since forever. Like Asuna said, they can probably remove scars there, so I hope he does it.

Yes, even with multiple large revelations, including an addition to the harem, I'm talking about his scar.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, nice ending.  Goedal was Eishun's apprentice.    Should've suspected it with him knowing the sword techniques.  But I got the feeling that he's the real culprit behind the village attack.   And probably the reason why Eishun isn't so healthy.  Probably was poisoned or something.

And Tosaka checking out Fake Asuna as she passed with that hospital gown.  

Also, seems that those feelings Fake Asuna had were really Asuna's.  So this was a real powerful Negi x Asuna moment.


Next step, the Ball!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Negi is once again showing that pimping is the greatest of all magics.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Also, seems that those feelings Fake Asuna had were really Asuna's.  So this was a real powerful Negi x Asuna moment.



Mmm... maybe. OBVIOUSLY Asuna has strong emotions for Negi, but I'm still not entirely convinced it is anything more than sisterly. You have to be careful with fan translations (or any translation for that matter), the way it is worded doesn't specifically say Asuna likes him in such a way, only that the combination of Asuna's affections and her own was causing complications.

Not saying you're wrong, just saying I'll wait a few chapters before I agree with you. NegixAsuna was looking less likely by the day up until last chapter.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Great setup.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Negi x asuna does not look any more likely 

-negi's words of saying hes gonna protect her are the typical shounen character words said that imply no meaning of romance, but tend to be misconstrued on the spot often for comedy reason - here the intention was not comedy, but he clearly was not like ill protect you because you are my women, asuna was simply the one to get injured he would have said the same to any of the girls

-plus im still hoping that akamatsu gets a little creative in his pairings for once because negi x asuna is just flat out keitaro x naru

-and how can anyone like asuna, shes the same type of character as naru, they are both tsundere, but they are irrational, they always beat the main character even when its not his fault, how could anyone like a character like that


----------



## Puuuuuth (Jun 24, 2009)

voilder

Shiori says that she has to hold on for just one more day. So, what's to happen in one day?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 24, 2009)

Shiori is repressing the love for Negi for one day that is just impossible, his pimp powa is just too high


----------



## Jugger (Jun 24, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Shiori is repressing the love for Negi for one day that is just impossible, his pimp powa is just too high



she going to fail when akira, makie ako and yuna ask negi to do pactio them she can?t take that


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2009)

Something else I noticed this chapter.
Naruto Chapter 453 Predictions Thread
I'd assumed Shiori's shapeshifting abilities were the result of a Pactio ability, but that thing she's holding and refers to as the source of her shapeshifting looks to be something compeltely different. It begs the question of why Fate hasn't mass-produced these to infiltrate Ala Alba more extensively (maybe Shiori is just uniquely suited to using such a device), and raises a definite possibiltiy of the good guys using one of these in the future against him or some other villain.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like that Substitution ability has more than one flaw. I should have known that emotion would play a part in it. Now, I wonder why would Negi even go to that Ball knowing that it's nothing more than a trap?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 24, 2009)

For the off chance of getting more information out of him, or maybe just for a shot at some revenge, hopefully he is smarter then that though.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, so long as he can convince Rakan to tag along, there isn't really anything he needs to fear at the ball. Godel might be able to pull some trickery and defeat Negi again, but I doubt he'd be able to handle both him and Rakan (not to mention whichever members of Ala Alba tag along holding off his Shota-assistant and the fodder bodyguards.)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 24, 2009)

Rakan is a lolicon.


----------



## MegamiMiko (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -and how can anyone like asuna, shes the same type of character as naru, they are both tsundere, but they are irrational, they always beat the main character even when its not his fault, how could anyone like a character like that


When exactly was the last time Asuna actually did that?  She hasn't been a Naru clone since the early chapters.  As far as why people like her probably because of her straight forward awesomeness that shines through at times like her training with Eva and when she snapped Negi out of his indecisiveness when he was confronting Fate at the cafe.

Besides even the worst tsundere character is still better than a doormat Yamato Nadeshiko type.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 24, 2009)

MegamiMiko said:


> When exactly was the last time Asuna actually did that?



Gee, I don't know, every other fucking chapter that Asuna is in?

Billy Vs. SNAKEMAN
Billy Vs. SNAKEMAN

That being said, I don't really dislike Asuna, she's just not my first choice. I'd love to see Nodoka/Shinobu v2.0 get a chance.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 24, 2009)

Enjoyed the chapter; can't wait for the next.

- Godel is awesome.
- Eishun's student.
- Finally get some more development on the Shiori front.
- NegixAsuna get a long overdue +1.
- Rakan is back.


----------



## MegamiMiko (Jun 24, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Gee, I don't know, every other fucking chapter that Asuna is in?
> 
> Iron Man vs Sora
> Iron Man vs Sora
> ...


Point taken.  Technically that's Shiori though, and there's been some evidence that her version of Asuna tends to excentuate her flaws (like early on when she broke Nodoka's artifact).


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Rakan is a lolicon.



Another Epic quality, this guy is just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2009)

He gonna kick some ass!!!!!:ho


----------



## Watchman (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Rakan is a lolicon.



? Where did this come from?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 25, 2009)

Jeez I seriously hope that this next part of the plot development is juicy with info and surprises T3T And Whatever happened to the REAL Asuna? Fate mind fucked her and then what? I want to knooooow D:<

Oh and how old is that Godel dude? Cause I think he kind of (just a little) resembles that little kid who`s in the old pics of Ala Rubra. Possibly but unlikely, I think.

Oh and I don`t like him T3T He`s too cocky.

And I wanna see the sports bunch make some pactios XD I loved that whole deal they made about the "deep kissing". Rofl bad Paru!


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 26, 2009)

Zack, I believe that person in the picture was. He was also in the flashbacks, he's Nagi's master.

I don't think he's a "kid", and I don't think they're the same person. I think that it's a race, kind of like dwarves or hobbits or something.

Either way, it's about time that Zack made an appearance. He's obviously incredibly strong, as he helped Nagi defeat that super-villain.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 26, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Zack, I believe that person in the picture was. He was also in the flashbacks, he's Nagi's master.
> 
> I don't think he's a "kid", and I don't think they're the same person. I think that it's a race, kind of like dwarves or hobbits or something.
> 
> Either way, it's about time that Zack made an appearance. He's obviously incredibly strong, as he helped Nagi defeat that super-villain.



I get the feeling that he will be in next big arc there has always been one Nagi team mate/ big arc. Well it would be cool if he show up


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 26, 2009)

Extra juicy.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2009)

There certainly are a lot of people that look like Zect Filius (that kid that Nagi called "master") wandering about. I still like my theory that Fate used Zect as his third body, after his second was destroyed in Istanbul by Nagi and Zect.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 26, 2009)

Zect really is strongest from ala rubra if comes in next big arc like others. They have come in oder of streng from weak to strong.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 26, 2009)

Going way off topic again: spikes

When she says "dumped by my senpai", does she mean she used to have a boyfriend, or was it some kind of mistranslation and meant something more like "my friends ditched me"?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 26, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Going way off topic again:
> 
> When she says "dumped by my senpai", does she mean she used to have a boyfriend, or was it some kind of mistranslation and meant something more like "my friends ditched me"?



I remember someone mentioned that Ako confessed to a sempai and got rejected.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheaters

according to this, this is true. I don't remember anyone saying that happened, though.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 27, 2009)

Name Change Thread.

Here you go, CoonDawg.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 27, 2009)

everyone time someone posts a link to a page I end up reading the rest of the chapter and then some, just can't stop...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 27, 2009)

Same here, Tracespeck.

Doesn't hurt that that whole "Labyrinth of Lips" part of the Kyoto arc is one of my favourite parts of Negima.


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, that's kinda lame. Fate supposedly "perfected" that cloning technique, but if she falls in love it will break? Why the hell would it be considered perfect if it had that kind of flaw? And why the hell would Fate even put that in a spell that is intended to get close to people?! 

Btw, these are just rhetorical questions, but they still bug the crap outta me. Maybe he wants her to get caught so Negi will know he has Asuna and have a mental breakdown, but that would be absurd.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

spoilers are out here I think I see what Sasuke sees

cant really say anything from based on pictures


----------



## Watchman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay for backstory on Godel, and Rakan showing off some more moves.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

i found translation for those pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 



First pic : written invitation's content.
Goedel : Yo, good evening, negi springfield kun.
Since you're reading this, it means that there was a negotiation's breakdown.
However you should want to meet me.
Am i wrong? At least you privately..
Thereupon, tonight! At the the governement general's ball opening, let's invite you! Isn't this an honor?
Of course, I'm also inviting the beautifulls ojou-san who are your comrades. Let's also prepare some dress!
Please Let me know about sizes and delivery way.
Kosaka: Oy, oy, no matter what you think, this is...
Craig: Sh... shut up and listen!
Goedel:You don't want to come?
Well.. That's right, you have comrades that you have to protect...Then, let's add a special favor.
Let's swear that I won't lay a hand on your middle school girls which are your partners.
Furthermore, with the authority of the governer general during this festival, I'll give you an amnisty.
I'll officially erase the police's warrant of arrest.
With this, you should be set free.
I swear to Gods -putting at stake my name's honor- that I'll put this into practice.
Hmm... Still have some complaints?
Well well... Then how about this?
(A bit to blur to read it, I think He's saying something like " I'll offer you the whole 18 elite megalosambrian soldiers units that I, as the governor general of Ostia, have authority upon, to protect your comrades").
With this, you should be relieved.
Though... if you don't accept the invitation, (too blur again... something like "don't forget that the whole units will pursue you instead due to the police's warrant of arrest).

End of the first spoiler pic.

i'll edit my post after this to add other ;p.


Second one : 
kaede: Ostia Governor general... A new enemy? The magical world's situation is really strangely complex...
Negi: Setsuna san, please
setsuna: yes. That "zanmaken ni no tachi" skill?
Shimeiryuu "zanmaken ni no tachi" technique was originally for (too blur... something about the technique being born in order to slay evil spirits and demons)
this is surely the true ultimate skill against demons.

negi: I see... This ougi, setsuna san ...
setsuna: so-so- sorry. Someone of my social status is not allowed to learn a skill of such high level. 
(too blur... something about being related to the.. is that the main house?)

Rakan: Ok, setsuna... Lend me this sword.
setsuna : eh?
Rakan: I'll perform it for you.
Setsuna: you- you 'll perform it? That's impossible!
Rakan: (blur... something about learning it just by seeing it, I guess?)
Setsuna: learning it by seeing it... what the??
Rakan: good... you there boy... look attentively and learn with your body...
Negi: eh..? ye-yes!
Setsuna: Incredible? (blur, something about what he's doing with the sword)
(blur again.. could be something like that: 'but can he really do that skill which is only allowed to be passed down form the Familly head to the next one...)

Wait...rakan san????

Rakan: What are you saying... You should be able to do this much too. 
A bit too blur.. something like "if you feel the drawback of this technique, I'll give it a new name... how about " the celebration day of my first kiss with ojou sama - no tachi (tachi= great sword)"?
Setsuna: waiiit!!? (too blur)
Rakan: Hmmm...good.

(end of second pic)

3rd pic:
(can't read what the civillians are saying)
Setsuna: whawhawhawhawhat are you doing rakan san?
(a bit too blur : we'll be find out by the soldiers!)
Rakan : hahaha, I put a bit of strength in it...
negi: that was really dangerous rakan san. I thought I was going to die!
Argh!

Kaede: negi bouzu??
setsuna: negi senseeeeei
konoka(too blur): get yourself together, negi kun!
Rakan: ahahah
Fake-Asuna: not "ahahah", you muscle-freak!

Rakan: How was it, will you use it as a reference?
(too blur: Rakan is saying negi's injury is just a scratch, negi answering no, I thought I was going to die)

Rakan: Goedel Curtius, ostia's governor general... That guy was one of us "ala rubra"'s followers in the old days..

(end third pic)



4th pic: 
Rakan: Like Takamichi, Curtius was one of those many war orphans that we picked up during the great war.
Compared to takamichi who had the handicap of not being able to use magic, Curtius was (blur: someone who could do anything)
(blur... Something about eishun)
Curtius learned Eishun's shinmeiryuu.
(blur)
Well... This guy was a genius...
(blur)
After the war, This guy cut ties with ala rubra, saying " we can't save the world with your way of doing things".
(blur... something about him gaining political power in Megalosombrian, and aiming for a place in the government)
I never thought he had become the ostia governor general...
I didn't see His face for more than 10 years..I have no idea about what he's thinking right now.
Negi: I see...
Rakan(blur something about the fact that negi is going to see him).
(blur): looks like he knows about a lot of things


Setsuna(blur) that's really a mysterious(?) old man...To even handle easily zanmaken ni no tachi...
Konoka: Even though you did that draw negi kun...
negi: No, I don't understand either how I did manage to do a draw...
Setsuna: But, negi sensei, do you have some order for konoka & me?
Negi : (blur: something about not knowing what kind of thing will Curtius do, about the need to be cautious)
setsuna: yes!
konoka: hmm.
Negi :And... There is something I want setsuna san, konoka san and kamo kun to be informed about before(?) the ball...
Setsuna: oh?
(end)





*Spoiler*: __ 



 rakan owns setsuna when showing that technique "I'll give it a new name... how about " the celebration day of my first kiss with ojou sama - no tachi"


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



To me, it seems like Negi's got an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really don?t see how Zect can be better than Rakan. He use shimei shcool technique that should be only tought to main branch on shimei. He really is genius


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 27, 2009)

You mean Eishun.  Zect is Nagi's teacher.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, we have yet to see what Zect has, but it'll probably be some ridiculous application of barrier-magic, which I could quite easily see being broken enough to have him considered as strong as Albireo and Rakan *is basing Zect's entire moveset off a single move we saw in a flashback *


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

The theory of current Fate being a possessed Zect is haunting.


----------



## PDQ (Jun 27, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Wow, that's kinda lame. Fate supposedly "perfected" that cloning technique, but if she falls in love it will break? Why the hell would it be considered perfect if it had that kind of flaw? And why the hell would Fate even put that in a spell that is intended to get close to people?!



She probably meant perfect in the appearance/behavior of the clone rather than the perfection of the technique.  Alternatively, it could be an inherent weakness in such a technique so Fate perfected it by removing all flaws that could be removed while leaving that one intact because it's not possible to remove for such a technique.

Also, being close to someone doesn't necessarily entail falling in love with him.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 28, 2009)

Official voting for manga of the month is underway. Everyone vote negima for MOTM.

thread


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 28, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Official voting for manga of the month is underway. Everyone vote negima for MOTM.
> 
> *stock*


This is a perfect opportunity for Negima to win since most of it's haters are currently banned.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, but Claymore has a large and rather organised fanbase... Much as I like the Claymore manga, I'd rather they don't win this - they've already won once and having a sub-forum for the length of time it takees for a single chapter to come out is IMO a waste.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 28, 2009)

I rather see Claymore win than Beelzebub which only has 18 chapters but what's worse is that Beelzebub gave me flashbacks of how Fairy Tail defeated Negima for MoTM.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 29, 2009)

Negima fans assemble ! The enemy must not win !


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

go vote now for negima

raw is also out A Sleeping Beauty "Tsunade"


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2009)

Seriously, if Negima loose now it won't stand a chance against FMA.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn it's close if you remove the dupes.



Jugger said:


> raw is also out Benfica renews Reyes



Is that Motoko Setsuna is envisioning there?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2009)

How many dupes/illegals are there voting for each manga in MoTM?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Greed reported 7 for Claymore. Negima has 4 but you can add the poster who voted Negima for accident instead of Claymore. I don't think anyone has been removed/changed yet so that leaves Claymore with 41 and Negima with 40.

Puuuth doesn't seem like a dupe to me as he/she has posted here before but still lacks posts.

Let's turn this around.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2009)

The poll lacks votes from Ski, Kira-chan/Nemo, Tuxx, and BakaAki.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> They`re talking about Asuna on that last page. o.o Omg I wanna know what they`re saying!!!!!!!!!



Omg is that true can?t wait for translation


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 30, 2009)

47 to 47 at the time i'm posting this:

סקס

one vote could tip the scale 

I dunno if they have subtracted some of the votes that they think are dupes though, if they haven't then negima is in a slight lead.


Also the raw looks awesome...but I always think that...because it always is.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Eh  I thought I voted.... *goes back to check*
> 
> Okay now my vote is in (and I got my friend to vote too :3 Thank you Jogemu!) Now it`s tied with Claymore.
> 
> ...




Spoiler from the last page

*Spoiler*: __ 




Negi : I still don't know If I must talk about this to  Chisame and the others.
But I think you two must know, since you are her best friends.

Camo : Stop blabbering too much, Aniki. Go straight to the point.

Negi : Well, to tell the truth ...

Setsuna : It's about Asuna, right ?

Konoka : Huh ?

Negi : Asuna is not someone from our world. In fact, she originally comes from this world, The Magic World.
She's the royal princess of Ostia. The country who was destroyed long ago.

Setsuna & Konoka : HUH ?!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Spoiler from the last page
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i was hoping that they wound that she is fake but telling those 2 about her backgrounds awsome


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I voted on the pool. Hope Negima wins. =P

Also, here, eat a crow, I heard they're delicious!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCshItpwqx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Once again  I voted  .....  and once again I'm  crossing my fingers and toes .


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2009)

idk if I'll ever get used to that animation style

Wish the trailer had a more serious atmosphere to it since Negima becomes pretty serious business right at the begining of the Magic World arc.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2009)

Negima just lost. It's over...I don't think this manga will ever experience having a sub-forum.


I'm so butthurt right now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not over until the dupes are removed (Claymore only has 1 on MSN now).

But I'm sure Negima will get it eventually if not now. 

Edit: I think we won.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2009)

You're right. Thank goodness.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet we won. Too bad no one ever posts in the sub forum .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally Negima won.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 1, 2009)

we won well. Translation is also out wiki-Kidou


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Setsuna started describing the Zanmaken I had Motoko flashbacks. And then she actually named the Aoyama family.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2009)

Our subforum is there, I suggest we relocate over there


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the art in this Anime (Especially the characters draws).


----------



## Razza (Jul 2, 2009)

To hell with it. I'll come back to this forum just for a MSN subforum. I need to make myself a set at some point here.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 7, 2009)

Guys guys! Look what I got in Japan!! きゃああああ~!!! 

I wants more @w@


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 7, 2009)

O_O

wow! i never actually owned any manga volumes i just read them online.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's mine.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 7, 2009)

So 1 girl of class 3-A in one volume? Does that mean Negima will end in volume 31?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 7, 2009)

Interesting way of putting it, but I'm doubtful.  We should be on Volume 27 now, correct?   And given the fight ahead with Fate will surely take 2 Volumes, that leaves 3 Volumes left.   So that leaves out the possibility of another major arc.  

Anyhow, nice collection.  Though I'm curious if the Takobons are uncensored?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Interesting way of putting it, but I'm doubtful.  We should be on Volume 27 now, correct?   And given the fight ahead with Fate will surely take 2 Volumes, that leaves 3 Volumes left.   So that leaves out the possibility of another major arc.
> 
> Anyhow, nice collection.  Though I'm curious if the Takobons are uncensored?



There is no changes whatsoever in the Negima.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 7, 2009)

Own volumes 1-19 in English (need to buy the rest when I get back) and I got 16 and 22 cause they came with extra little things. Lol I dont think there is a card in every book XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mahora Gear Solid 3 !

 !


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2009)

where r the spoilers this week?!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 15, 2009)

if there is one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2009)

You guys forget that Ken took another week off and the next chapter is out on July 22nd?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 19, 2009)

My curiosity got me so, I'm just started read the Negima from chapter 200 to 257...(yeah, I havent read anything below chapter 200)

so there are few question I want to ask..I don't mind spoilers anyway.

Is that all Negi's student are not suppose to be a normal human? why is some of them have the cat-ear and tail later in the magic world? 

Be frankly, I actually like the "Nagi" more than "Negi" as well...so I wonder, does this ever across the writer's mind for permanently remove "Negi" and replace him with "Nagi" for his manga in the future?

P/S: Jack Rakan indeed an awesome character. I like him.


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

The ears and such are either costumes or spells put on them so that they aren't recognized by the authorities 

Well replacing Negi w/Nagi would kinda remove the main character of the story and all the girls would start to go for him (more than usual ) The whole point of him being a child in the harem manga is that he doesn't know how to deal w/that kinda stuff and the girls have their own moral fights too


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 19, 2009)

Of course he'll go from "negi" to "nagi" some day... approximately 5 years.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 19, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> My curiosity got me so, I'm just started read the Negima from chapter 200 to 257...(yeah, I havent read anything below chapter 200)



How could you skip the festaval and tournament arcs? That means you don'y know about Chao? You should at least start from the festival arc, and read from there to atleast chapter 160 



> so there are few question I want to ask..I don't mind spoilers anyway.
> 
> Is that all Negi's student are not suppose to be a normal human? why is some of them have the cat-ear and tail later in the magic world?



Most of negis students are normal humans, the cat ears and child bodies are magic spells palced on them so that they wont be noticed bye the goverment and police, since they are wanted criminals in the magic world.




> Be frankly, I actually like the "Nagi" more than "Negi" as well...so I wonder, does this ever across the writer's mind for permanently remove "Negi" and replace him with "Nagi" for his manga in the future?



"Negi" would turn into "Nagi" in 5 years. Unless your talking about Nagi negis dad rather then negis alter older self "Nagi". If thats the case then you would be getting rid of the main character.



> P/S: Jack Rakan indeed an awesome character. I like him.



Im sure pretty much everyone who has read the manga would agree with this


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 23, 2009)

Today I got to look through the personal sketchbook of the director of the Negima anime while he went to anime art school pek


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2009)

How you managed to pull that off?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> How you managed to pull that off?



Well, I went to an anime art school cause my host mom`s friend has connections there and the dude who was showing us how to animate (I got to draw Edward Elric woot!) asked me what animes I liked so I listed off some like Negima, Conan, Bleach, Naruto, FMA, etc. (wow I like all Shonen XD). He told me that he had a friend on the staff of Bleach so he gave me some copies of some character sketches 8D Then I got to look through several sketchbooks of previous students and that was one of them (he told me so X3 ). It was a truely epic day...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 26, 2009)

Jack is on the loose.

Bitch fight:ho


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2009)

Does someone here know if there is an english patch for Mahou Sensei Negima! GBA game? For free would be best. Cuz I want to play but i dont understand most of what they saying.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 26, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Well, I went to an anime art school cause my host mom`s friend has connections there and the dude who was showing us how to animate (I got to draw Edward Elric woot!) asked me what animes I liked so I listed off some like Negima, Conan, Bleach, Naruto, FMA, etc. (wow I like all Shonen XD). He told me that he had a friend on the staff of Bleach so he gave me some copies of some character sketches 8D Then I got to look through several sketchbooks of previous students and that was one of them (he told me so X3 ). It was a truely epic day...



_Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!_


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 29, 2009)

Another question:

Isn't that Eva cannot leave the school..if so, how come she appeared in the magic world and assisting Negi in his training before Rakan match?

I must have forgot something here.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Another question:
> 
> Isn't that Eva cannot leave the school..if so, how come she appeared in the magic world and assisting Negi in his training before Rakan match?
> 
> I must have forgot something here.



It's not the real Eva, but a construct of her formed from Negi's memories that exists in the scroll containing the teachings of Magia Erebea.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.259 is now out


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

What a waste of a chapter. It would have been better if Fate and Rakan just started fighting instead of all the nonsense that happened this chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2009)

Perhaps, but Rakan has to be the most baddass Pervert in manga history!


----------



## blueblip (Aug 1, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> What a waste of a chapter. It would have been better if Fate and Rakan just started fighting instead of all the nonsense that happened this chapter.


And achieve what, really? When it comes to Rakan, Akamatsu has written himself into a corner. I mean, unless Fate is as strong as the Mage of Beginning, he's not going to be able to beat Rakan. He really is just too strong to be beaten in a straight up fight by anyone shown till now in the series, barring Nagi and the MoB. They only chance they have of beating Rakan is if they have some extensive plan ready that will sneak attack him or something like that.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 1, 2009)

Spoilers for chapter 260 are out  here and  here


----------



## Nakor (Aug 1, 2009)

I do kinda agree that Rakan is just too strong for anyone to beat at the moment. Though that does force the author to come up with a clever plan that Fate has to create to beat him. Sometimes having a clever plan to beat someone is just as interesting as a straight up fight.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I still predict that Fate will kill (or at least petrify) Rakan. And the Cosmo Entelecheia girls there seemed fairly impressive (referring to current chapter as well as spoilers) considering who they were fighting. Good teamwork and decent strength. I can't wait for them to fight Ala Alba. 

Also, copious lack of Tsukuyomi thus far means she's probably going to pop up in the middle of a Kono/Setsu moment with hilarious results. Can't wait for that.



> Update: Hata says there's a 3-week break. August 19 is when 261 will appear.



Aw, crap.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol Rakan Awesome- now more than ever


But I have to say that this is one off things i love about Negima , and no I'm not talking about incredible amount of fanservice.... OK that too but what I meant is that it's rather unpredictable in most cases. Week ago everybody me included predicted The end of Rakan. Turns out the two of them didn't even fight and this battle is to reveal a few things... and I don't mean girls private parts... well not only.

Props to You, Akamtasu! Keep up the good work.


PS: Why did we have to wait so long for scnalation? Tell me its one time incident!


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 1, 2009)

Rakan going to play the same role as Hiko from RK.

He will just stand aside and watch the main character fighting the final villain in the final battle.

Unless Fate somehow become to Mage of The Beginning.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

Rakan was pretty awesome this chapter.


----------



## Gene (Aug 1, 2009)

Good bye, Negima subforum. You were pretty awesome while you lasted. I loved how it was one of the more active manga subforums to date. Can't wait till we can nominate it again in a year.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 2, 2009)

Gene said:


> Good bye, Negima subforum. You were pretty awesome while you lasted. I loved how it was one of the more active manga subforums to date. Can't wait till we can nominate it again in a year.


It would probably even reach 1000+ posts if they didn't delete the posts from the trolls.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2009)

Rakan's awesome.
Seeing him makes me want to see all of his comrades fight some guys and see their power too =P.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 3, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Spoilers for chapter 260 are out  here and  here




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well. Shiori is screwed. She's totally lost to him now XDDDD


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 3, 2009)

Back to the Eva topic: My question is, will the real Eva remember/is aware of the things that fake Eva has seen and experienced, or will Negi show up at school and have to show her how imba he got?


----------



## Jugger (Aug 3, 2009)

I think she knows everything that fake knows. That spell is linked to real her someway. I don?t know any other way for her to get there unless real use somesort of spell.

Well there is also that somebody use that scroll to summon her maybe the real one. Thats what i think.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 3, 2009)

I just read all the Negima chapters and I really going to say that this manga indeed superior than Big 3 IMO...but i wonder why is it isn't popular as other...I basically never heard anything about it until someone showed me the pages where Rakan pwned Thunder God in one page. That scene completely got me hooked.

Although some of chapter pacing was exist to the none, it still able to entertained me as the reader.

Some of the joke/comdey scene really good and creative...like Shark know to use Kungfu in the sea and Kissing Terminator. Those scene completely made me LOL for 1 hours.

and the Mars Vs Mahora Arc was sure epic and well done...


P/S : I guess power of Idiocy indeed awesome.

I guess the author is doing right for his main character.

Handsome, Powerful, Smart, Charming and Charismatic ..

Kishimoto, take some note from this author and improve your main character and make him straight and make a bunch of the useful female character.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 3, 2009)

It didn't became popular mainly because the first two animes are horrible especially the 2nd non-canon remake. When people hear Negima most people don't even know it's shounen that has an actual plot instead they will classify it as a simple generic harem/shoujo/slice-of-life/moe/comedy/romance etc.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 3, 2009)

God know Negima could use a good anime. One that would focus on actual PLOT and ACTION instead of the freaking  harem/shoujo/slice-of-life/moe/comedy/romance routine. And its not like it's even pays off since they didint resolve anything in the end - It's like freaking Ranma 1/2 all over again.


Negima?!? tho was good  . Like like original Negima on crack  

But I think Negima may be more popular than we give it credit for. I mean a manga that spawns not one, not two but THREE freaking anime adaptations, another spin-off manga and God-damned _Live Action Series _ ( not o mention countless figure, cards,games, art-books and all that other stuff) must have at least decent sized followigs of people  willing to pay for that stuff .


Heh at least we dont have to worry for Ken well being. I bet that when he says he's doing "research breaks"   he actually playing Video Games with the guy who used to make HunterXHunter (before it got canceled).

That and I heard his wife is hot (and like cosplaying) so they are doing some "research" for next bach of ecchi jokes


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Gene said:


> Good bye, Negima subforum. You were pretty awesome while you lasted. I loved how it was one of the more active manga subforums to date. Can't wait till we can nominate it again in a year.



Yeah let's do it again when Negi is saving the world(s).



CoonDawg said:


> Back to the Eva topic: My question is, will the real Eva remember/is aware of the things that fake Eva has seen and experienced, or will Negi show up at school and have to show her how imba he got?



I hope she does.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm still so behind


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 4, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> God know Negima could use a good anime. One that would focus on actual PLOT and ACTION instead of the freaking  harem/shoujo/slice-of-life/moe/comedy/romance routine. And its not like it's even pays off since they didint resolve anything in the end - It's like freaking Ranma 1/2 all over again.
> 
> 
> Negima?!? tho was good  . Like like original Negima on crack
> ...





His wife If I not mistaken.

anyways, Negima have Makie and Rakan..these two character are good enough for me to join Negima's club.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> His wife If I not mistaken.
> 
> anyways, Negima have Makie and Rakan..these two character are good enough for me to join Negima's club.



That's his fucking wife? 

Good Lord!


I now fully understand and support his breaks..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, Brigitte went all Chise on us this chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2009)

Chapter 260 is out now!

Fate vs Rakan begins, and I still got that vibe Rakan's going to be Obi-Waned.  


But I had to chuckel at Ken's little hint in Chisame's line of whom Negi was going to choose as his partner.   (People think immediately of a dance partner, but it was double entandre for his "partner for life" as well.  )

So looks like Ken just gave us a strong hint with pairings this chapter.  Negi's going to end up with Asuna, Kotoro with Natsumi, Nodoka with Craig, and Ako with Tosaka.   (Tosaka with Ako got me by surprise.   Guess he's doing the tough-love thing.)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

It was a good set up chapter. I expect the chapter after the break to be full of epic awesomeness.

Seriously Negima and One Piece have been the best reads lately


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> So looks like Ken just gave us a strong hint with pairings this chapter.  Negi's going to end up with Asuna, Kotoro with Natsumi, Nodoka with Craig, and Ako with Tosaka.   (Tosaka with Ako got me by surprise.   Guess he's doing the tough-love thing.)



Doubt it. It's a good theory, but I have a feeling we'll either get a harem ending or only Negi will end with a pairing. The whole series, Negi has had all the girls after him; why would that stop now?

Craig doesn't like Nodoka, just has a sisterly love for her look-a-like, and if it WEREN'T a sisterly love, he wouldn't go after the look-a-like, would he? Nodoka is still a serious competitor for Negi.

Tosaka/Ako is the only one that is a possibility. Ako doesn't seem to be bouncing back for Negi yet, and at this point might not. But Tosaka really has treated her like shit, and I think he just feels guilty.

Oh, and obviously Natsumi and Kotaro. That I think everyone agrees on.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder who is the bodygourd that Rakan hired is it Mana or is someone new like Zect? Well it would be fun to see if she shot Rakan to head


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2009)

If NegiXAsuna becomes canon I'm going to punch a baby, because Asuna is probably Negi's _aunt_.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't even know why Rakan bother asking Fate if he enlisted those girls as soldiers. We all know the best villains have subordinates who serve them out of their own free will, usually to repay them for what they perceive to be great kindness. And Fate by this chapter appears to have sent a great many war orphans to schools to live normal lives so those who felt great debt to him decided to follow him instead.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 9, 2009)

More like NegiXShiori.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> More like NegiXShiori.


Nodoka would be crushed! 
And Chachamaru. And Makie. And Yue.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 9, 2009)

Nagi X Shiori is canon.

Shiori will continue this lies and bring this lies her grave with her in the end while Negi still clueless about it and live with her for 80 years.

and Tosaka X Ako definitely is the weirdest things to happen in Negima...Tosaka should at least try to  eat some age deceiving pills and handsome pills before try to have relationship with anyone.

and Fate, he should just open an orphanage and take it as his career instead of try to destroy the world over and over again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> More like NegiXShiori.



So true!  



CoonDawg said:


> Doubt it. It's a good theory, but I have a feeling we'll either get a harem ending or only Negi will end with a pairing. The whole series, Negi has had all the girls after him; why would that stop now?
> 
> Craig doesn't like Nodoka, just has a sisterly love for her look-a-like, and if it WEREN'T a sisterly love, he wouldn't go after the look-a-like, would he? Nodoka is still a serious competitor for Negi.
> 
> ...



Yep, we never know.  After all, since Negi is 10-11 years old, we would have to have a time jump of at least 8 years to make things not end up so weird of whoever ends up marrying him.

I wonder if Ken might go a more humorous ending by having a short time jump?   One where the girls have graduated high school and they still carry a torch for Negi.  All while he has a whole new class of girls who have the hots for him.   


As for Craig and Nodoka, damn man, that looks _more_ than sisterly love to me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> If NegiXAsuna becomes canon I'm going to punch a baby, because Asuna is probably Negi's _aunt_.



I'm really surprised Negi himself hasn't thought of this when he asked Asuna to dance.

Seriously that's rather creepy.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 9, 2009)

It's because it's not confirmed that Asuna's really Negi's aunt. Asuna can be from a different blood/royal line, like the Hyuuga'a clan from Naruto.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

after negima we get negima teaches university students and omg its the same class but older, virginless and out after 16 year old cock


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

I really wonder how Ken is gonna make things more interesting, since most of the revelations seem to be occuring in this Arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I really wonder how Ken is gonna make things more interesting, since most of the revelations seem to be occuring in this Arc.



Don't worry, Ken's a genius.  He will find a way to keep us on our toes.  



Maedhros said:


> It's because it's not confirmed that Asuna's really Negi's aunt. Asuna can be from a different blood/royal line, like the Hyuuga'a clan from Naruto.



Oh, Asuna is definitely Negi's aunt.  It's just that we don't know if she's full blood or adopted.



Vegitto-kun said:


> after negima we get negima teaches university students and omg its the same class but older, virginless and out after 16 year old cock



You make it sound like a porno. "*Negima:  The Girls of Mahora University - After Dark*."

With the Narriator's line going something like, "Does Negi have what it takes to give the girls "extra credit"?!"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess the Hell/Demon arc is really the only other place to go from here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 9, 2009)

Good chapter but I wanted to see catgirl's artifact in a little more detail. And turns out Rakan can read minds.



CoonDawg said:


> Craig doesn't like Nodoka, just has a sisterly love for her look-a-like, and if it WEREN'T a sisterly love, he wouldn't go after the look-a-like, would he? Nodoka is still a serious competitor for Negi.



I dislike that pairing. And Asuna x Negi as well.



> Oh, and obviously Natsumi and Kotaro. That I think everyone agrees on.



That's been obvious for a while now.



Jugger said:


> I wonder who is the bodygourd that Rakan hired is it Mana or is someone new like Zect? Well it would be fun to see if she shot Rakan to head



Rakan would just stare the bullet into the ground. Total Zoolander moment.

Speaking of Mana, she better have upgraded her weapons by now.



~Aristoteles~ said:


> I guess the Hell/Demon arc is really the only other place to go from here.



Evangeline has nothing to do with the Cosmo Entelecheia plot, and it seems the raid to Negi's village had nothing to do with it as well. So yeah.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 10, 2009)

^Yeah, we need our good Baron to make a reappearance, and since he's a demon...

Plus, Negi still has to meet Zecht (if he's alive). In each arc, Negi has met someone from Ala Rubra. Takamichi's teacher is dead, and he's met Rakan and Colonel, which leaves Zecht and Nagi. Ken will probably lump both meetings together in the next arc though.


----------



## Gene (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn, I was really hoping he wouldn't dance with Asuna first. But she just had to be there the moment he turned around..


----------



## Watchman (Aug 10, 2009)

I predict next arc will, at least in part, involve Istanbul; and yeah, Zect Filius needs to make an appearance at some point.

Also yay once again for Cosmo Entelecheia Girls - they held out against a serious Rakan for five minutes!


----------



## Jugger (Aug 10, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Rakan would just stare the bullet into the ground. Total Zoolander moment.
> 
> Speaking of Mana, she better have upgraded her weapons by now.



That will happen when she makes pactio with negi


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 10, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Nodoka would be crushed!
> And Chachamaru. And Makie. And Yue.


You forgot Ayaka. Oh! wait...Ken has completely forgotten about her.


----------



## Razza (Aug 10, 2009)

I still want the dark magic to eventually take over Negi and have the final battle be dark Negi vs. Kotarou + Harem.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Nah Negi becoming evil would be a tad on the cliché


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 10, 2009)

Not really, no. Cliche would be Negi fighting the good fight and winning.

Bad guys winning is incredibly rare.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 10, 2009)

How about that?

Negi's dark power manifested him and forcibly create another Dark Negi from Negi's shadow.

Negi try to beat him but the Shadow Negi choose to escape instead of fight because the Shadow Negi have another plan in his mind...like deflower all his student.

Even worse, Negi somehow shared the same vision as Shadow Negi ....and he going to witness how his student got deflowered by Shadow Negi one by one from Shadow Negi's perspective and unable to do anything to stop his shadow.



P/S : This actually happened in one of the hongkong manga...where the main character split to 2 beings and his shadow waste no time to rape his lover...while the good one have to experience all those pathetic moment...in his mind.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 10, 2009)

That... doesn't seem like something Akamatsu would do. I can see (but hope there isn't) a Hollow!Ichigo type situation, with Negi developing the split personality of "Magia Erebea Negi" that's more ruthless, etc, but I can't see anything as extreme as "Evil Dark Raping Negi Clone"


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, Negi will most likely grow dangerously close to losing himself by the end of this arc.   Which gives a dark undertone to the happiness of the girls when returning to Mahora.   

Back at Mahora, Negi goes to Eva to learn how to deal with it, then the bad guys show, causing the training to be cut short.   Negi fights and loses it (or does lose it), only to be saved by Zecht (or perhaps Eva).   The bad guys run, the girls treat Zecht like a cute kid (which he probably enjoys).   Then Negi learns where Nagi could be, but before they go, its training time mastering Erebea.

With Asuna, she probably learns about her true self by the end of this arc and while Negi is training with Zecht, she is likely to be trained by Eva.

After they are done, it's off to who-knows-where finding Nagi, and stopping the Big Boss.    Then we return to Mahora where Nagi releases Eva (humor insues) and the girls graduate.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 10, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I can't see anything as extreme as "Evil Dark Raping Negi Clone"



Maybe if it were written by Clamp .


----------



## blueblip (Aug 10, 2009)

^^Ya know, I think we just might segue right into another area, rather than go back to Mahora after the Magic World arc. I mean, Negi is a powerhouse now, and whoever he's going to go up against is going to have to be at least as powerful as Kotaro. And if an all out fight were to take place in Mahora, they'd probably end up obliterating the place. And even if it survives, just how the hell are they going to cover it up from the public?

Maybe, like how the non-essential harem members were left in the real world, the weaker members now will be sent back to the real world while the rest stay behind.

EDIT: What am I saying!??! That leaves no room for Zazie!! Ken better not make this happen...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 11, 2009)

blueblip said:


> ^^Ya know, I think we just might segue right into another area, rather than go back to Mahora after the Magic World arc. I mean, Negi is a powerhouse now, and whoever he's going to go up against is going to have to be at least as powerful as Kotaro. And if an all out fight were to take place in Mahora, they'd probably end up obliterating the place. And even if it survives, just how the hell are they going to cover it up from the public?
> 
> Maybe, like how the non-essential harem members were left in the real world, the weaker members now will be sent back to the real world while the rest stay behind.
> 
> EDIT: What am I saying!??! That leaves no room for Zazie!! Ken better not make this happen...


Nah, Ken spends a lot of time developing individual members of the class. He has no reason not to return the focus to Mahora, especially when Evangeline, the creator of Magia Erebea that Negi desperately needs to learn how to control is there.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Herrmann and his demon punch of doom need to get some action.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 11, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Herrmann and his demon punch of doom need to get some action.


I'm sure Negi and Kotaro are much stronger than him by now though. Also, Kotaro needs more action. I don't like how he got relegated from rival to mook the moment Fate returned.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Kotaro will jump into action as soon as it breaks out, and his beast form won't be stomped on that easily if he leveled up as Negi did after the Rakan fight.

I liked Herrmann's boxing style.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can't really see Hermann posing a threat anymore to Negi/Kotaro. If anything, he'll be stepping stone for Anya next, who has just as much of a reason to hate him as Negi does, and who really needs a chance to show off her stuff.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Man I dislike Anya but I didn't like Kotaro at first so I guess Ken can go places with her.

Yue took a level in badass that I hope keeps up, Nodoka had guts when going against Fate, Haruna needs to summon a giant dragon and a ghost with a Pactio has possibilities. There's no shortage going on here.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 11, 2009)

We need more Kaede and she needs a combat pactio. Her current pactio is lame compared to Setsuna's, and Setsuna has TWO pactio now. Goddamnit if I wanted a house I would ask Evangeline for her resort.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

She could stuff the house with a library's worth of triggered charm paper explosives, shove her enemy inside and there you go.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> We need more Kaede and she needs a combat pactio. Her current pactio is lame compared to Setsuna's, and Setsuna has TWO pactio now. Goddamnit if I wanted a house I would ask Evangeline for her resort.



I don't know I like her current one, though it could have some hidden powers, that just require her to level up.

Man I hope if Sayo gets a pactio, it involves the ability to rip someone's soul out of their body.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Sayo can already possess people. If Nodoka got an artifact that got Fate's interest, who knows.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Sayo can already possess people. If Nodoka got an artifact that got Fate's interest, who knows.



I thought Sayo could only possess things that already don't have souls. Hence the dolls.

Nodoka needs a combat upgrade badly. The 'What's your Name toy" isn't exactly helpful when your about to have your face caved in.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I thought Sayo could only possess things that already don't have souls. Hence the dolls.



She possessed Yuuna for a while back in Mahora.



> Nodoka needs a combat upgrade badly. The 'What's your Name toy" isn't exactly helpful when your about to have your face caved in.



Agreed. She could take lessons from Yue at this point.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

Really? Must have missed that then.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2009)

If the reincarnation of Narusegawa (Asuna) hooks up with Neji I'm going to punch something or someone >.>
Rootin for almost anyone else...and I want another adult Evangeline fan service scene...maybe 5...mores better than less ^_^.

I don't know what to call Jack anymore...can't say he's a Tank because he already showed the damn chart he > Tank.
Can't say he's a beast either because => freaking supa dragon.
Can't call him a fortress cus he solo'd a Super dreadnaught >.<.

Jack should get a small gaiden after this chapter, I think he's got the appeal to pull it off.

Also ....if that was Ken's wife.
Holy shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

Considering it's starting to look like Negi and Asuna are related, them getting together is kinda unlikely.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know, I'm starting to think we're not going to get Asuna.

The Asuna we know has always been fake. From as far as I can tell, it's just a fake personality. She's always been an empty shell. Thus, I think that the "real" one will come out and it will be evil, and the "new fake" Asuna will replace her. It will keep all of her memories and personalities, just as the current one has, just become permanent.

I'm starting to think that the "Real Asuna" is done for the remainder of this story. I think that Magia Erebia will also take a place in this. Negi will probably snap when he discovers that the real Asuna is just a monster, but afterwards he'll discover her personality and memories still exist: in the fake.

Keep in mind we haven't see the real Asuna in almost 30 chapters, and it doesn't look like we'll see her for another 5-10 more.

If you think this doesn't make sense, go read Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles. Same thing, but in reverse.

Still curious to how Anya is going to play in to all of this. I doubt Ken would have introduced her right before this arc, then hid her the entire time, without some just cause in doing so.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 11, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Considering it's starting to look like Negi and Asuna are related, them getting together is kinda unlikely.



I hope so.  I used to like the idea of that pairing, but I've gradually become increasingly ambivalent to it.  I'm still not convinced she's his blood related aunt though.  There's still something mysterious going on there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I don't know, I'm starting to think we're not going to get Asuna.
> 
> The Asuna we know has always been fake. From as far as I can tell, it's just a fake personality. She's always been an empty shell. Thus, I think that the "real" one will come out and it will be evil, and the "new fake" Asuna will replace her. It will keep all of her memories and personalities, just as the current one has, just become permanent.
> 
> ...



I need to catch up with Tsubasa, i'm only ten chapters in.

But isn't Syroan fake from what I've heard.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 11, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I need to catch up with Tsubasa, i'm only ten chapters in.
> 
> But isn't Syroan fake from what I've heard.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a clone.




I liked that manga before it got all ridiculous with plot twist after plot twist, and actually became kind of depressing.  Then I just said, "Screw it," around chapter 200.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 11, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You stopped at like the perfect time, then. It only gets absurd and confusing after that.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I don't know, I'm starting to think we're not going to get Asuna.
> 
> The Asuna we know has always been fake. From as far as I can tell, it's just a fake personality. She's always been an empty shell. Thus, I think that the "real" one will come out and it will be evil, and the "new fake" Asuna will replace her. It will keep all of her memories and personalities, just as the current one has, just become permanent.
> 
> ...




lol wut?
Asuna isn't a monster look at the flash backs.
She just wasn't cheery as she was now, she was dry.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 12, 2009)

Asuna wasn't evil, but from the flashbacks we've seen of her, definitely viewed herself as having done some pretty horrible shit and considering herself to be "nothing".

Fate was also pretty confident that once she got her memories back she'd have a total breakdown, so she must have done some crazy stuff. I'd personally  if she does have an evil moment, considering her big "if you go to hell, we'll come to bring you out!" moment towards Negi.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Erm... The Asuna now and the Asuna then are the same person, just with a memory reset. Waaaay back in the manga we saw how Asuna was the same dry, jaded person she was back in the magic world and stuff.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG, it seems like Negima might be getting an Animated Movie!  



> Maho Sensei Negima creator Ken Akamatsu’s August 10 & 11 online diary entries thank readers for strong sales of the recent Negima OAD anime episodes and vaguely hint at a major announcement, possibly to be made on September 17th when the next Negima manga volume with bonus DVD goes on sale. The Canned Dogs blog has interpreted Akamatsu’s veiled suggestion as a confirmation that a Negima anime feature film has been green-lit but not publicly announced yet.



Animated Movie!



> Negima author Akamatsu Ken has been talking about wanting to have a negima movie made for a while now, and has posted on his diary saying that the numbers for the preorders of the first vol of the new OAD are in and the movie is confirmed now, and they’ll probably be able to do an official announcement around the 17th of September either on Shounen Magazine or on the OAD website.
> 
> The movie will apparently continue off from the end of the new OAD series and they’ll find some way to fill in the missing parts and hopefully end off the anime version of the current arc nicely.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2009)

Ken is just winning all over the place right now.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, that sounds awesome.  I'm glad they plan to finish off the arc.  Just doing part of it with the OAVs seemed kind of lame.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2009)

I want Kyoto and especially Mahora Festival animated... 

Hopefully they'll get their turns in the sun once the Magical World movie is done.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

A movie you say ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never watched any of the anime/OVAs, I took a look and thought I'd be better off with the manga. What parts of the manga do they cover?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 13, 2009)

Spoilers are out.

yep


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Spoilers are out.
> 
> yep



*FUCK YEAH*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ku Fei...


----------



## Jugger (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice one that was fast spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ku pactio looks cool so will the sport girls also make pactio with negi can´t wait for the chapter. What was that Chao thing this time


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Nice one that was fast spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I've heard Chamo is hinting that Chao was Chinese. Honestly, I don't want Ku Fei to end up with Negi. Someone like Nodoka or Yue is more deserving.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard Chamo is hinting that Chao was Chinese. Honestly, I don't want Ku Fei to end up with Negi. Someone like Nodoka or Yue is more deserving.






*Spoiler*: __ 




Well that proves nothing  ..... Ku Fei's  line  and Negi's  line   can  join at any time since  there are several generations between them and Chao .   Anyway    Monkey King staff  perfect artifact for her !!!!!


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't mind Negi/Ku Fei as final pairing, but I doubt it'll happen. It'll most likely end in true Harem style, and if not, either Nodoka or Asuna (the latter only if it's revealed she's not actually related to Negi) will be the final pairing.

I'm far more interested in non-Negi pairings anyway. :ho


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At last, a Ku Fei upgrade! Real spear this time. 

I don't particularly dislike that possible pairing, but I'd still prefer the librarians.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm little torn myself...

On one hand I like that Ku gets pactio....

On the other: I WANT ACTION! not only he has numerous breaks almost each month but he seems to intentionally drag the boring bit's...

Is this the same guy who gave us Negi vs Rakan?

OK maybe I'm overreacting a bit, I't  will probably read better in one go instead of week-to-week (ha!) basis. Just like Mahra festival which dragged enormously when i look in the perspective  but had awesome tournament in the middel and even better finale.

I hope.


BTW i wouldn't get my hopes up on Negi X Ku Fei. Ken is just teasing us  Like he done with say Ako. He has bad habit of doing that when in reality he decided the parings before even publishing first volume.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm Monkey King staff...I like it


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 13, 2009)

How can there be spoilers!? No chapter comes out this week!

Or wait, I suppose last chapter was late and came out around the time that the next chapter WOULD have come out... So we're only slightly early?

Yeah that's still crap.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Spoilers are out.
> 
> Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what type of abilities kuu feis staff will have, I doubt its just a normal staff......maybe it extends like Goku's or somthing....


----------



## Razza (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ku Fei Pactio 

I must admit, I only enjoy this as much as I do because I secretly hope for a Negi x Ku Fei ending.

I'm curious if the staff will augment her hand to hand in some way since that _Is_ her forte.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

The wait felt a lot shorter than I thought it would


----------



## Jugger (Aug 14, 2009)

Negima ending with everybody having child for negi would be cool


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, I'm happy that Ku got a staff.   I never liked the idea of her getting Tonfas.






Dark Evangel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard Chamo is hinting that Chao was Chinese. Honestly, I don't want Ku Fei to end up with Negi. Someone like Nodoka or Yue is more deserving.



If I remember right, it was widely known that Ku and Chao were the only Chinese in Negi's class.   It's just Chamo was putting two and two together.

"Well Chao's Chinese, and Ku's also Chinese.  And Negi ends up with one of the girls in the class.  So therefore Negi ends up with Ku Fei!"

But really, the results would be the same no matter who Negi ended up with.

Besides, it's too obvious to point out the Chinese factor.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 15, 2009)

New spoilers are out
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping for a fight between Kuu-fei and Negi, But atleast Kuu got a artifact now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> New spoilers are out
> funny anime
> funny anime
> funny anime
> ...



Lol Negi cheated.

Edit: You know I find myself liking the idea of a Negi/Ku Fei pairing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 15, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> New spoilers are out
> 
> "As of December 2006, Kingdom Hearts had shipped over 5.6 million copies worldwide with 1.1 million in PAL regions, 1.5 million in Japan, and 3 million in North America."
> 
> ...



Kufei looks nice.:ho


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Ku Fei requires Magia Erebea.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Kufei looks nice.:ho



Indeed she does.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Ku Fei requires Magia Erebea.



that buts her physical strenght to rakan lvl??


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> that buts her physical strenght to rakan lvl??



Thats impossible


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Thats impossible



Hey thats wrong thing to say with that user name


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Hey thats wrong thing to say with that user name



What does Greed have to do with impossibility??? I dont get it...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 16, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> What does Greed have to do with impossibility??? I dont get it...


Impossible is impossible. So sprach Greed.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fuck yeah Ku_ 




FFFFFFFFFFF YES.
Finally, one of my favorite characters is getting a pactio with Negi. From the looks of it, she's going to have a staff as a weapon too, or use a piece of her clothing as a weapon like she did when she was fighting Mana in the festival.

And damn Kotaro, watch what you say. You never know who is listening.

Thanks Greed for linking me to the spoilers yesterday, I'm so happy I saw them.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow. Ku Fei was impressive. She almost beat Negi w/o power up.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, go see some Magic World SCREENCAPS here:
Itachi weaker than you thought

Someone could just upload it on imageshack and post here.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Maedhros said:


> Hey guys, go see some Magic World SCREENCAPS here:
> SMeyer's sorry ass is getting sued! 8D
> 
> Someone could just upload it on imageshack and post here.



Are these pics from a New series or something.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, for the new series of OADs, Mo Hitotsu no Sekai.
See the trailer on the link in my sig.
The screens for the people who don't want to see on the site:


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope they'll animate the Negi/Rakan fight...Though quite frankly I wish they'd started at the Mahora Festival.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 19, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I hope they'll animate the Negi/Rakan fight...Though quite frankly I wish they'd started at the Mahora Festival.



There was talk about negima movie that is about magic world arc and in september we will hear more


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 19, 2009)

261 scan is out


----------



## Gene (Aug 19, 2009)

The song kinda ruined the trailer for me. :/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 19, 2009)

Again, the new OAD is another cocktease. The closest we can get to an awesome anime adaptation.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 20, 2009)

The magic saga will be completed animated, with possibly a movie(like you can see on Ken's diary these last days).

Better a cocktease than no cock huh?

Hey... wait... D:  D:


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 20, 2009)

You know, the Ku-Clan's law makes me think that Ku might not be Chao's ancestor.   After all Chao had a pactio with Hakase.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 20, 2009)

oh hai guis it's the Kaola story line part 2. Not that I mind, since Kaola was like the most awesome character ever. And Ku's just gained a huge amount of her cuteness, too.

All around awesome chapter. And the author brought up my Chao/Ku Fei theory, which grants it quite a bit of credibility, but also foreshadows it, which can also be seen as a "false path" through obviousization, if you will, but we'll see in due time.

Curious to know if being the Ku-Klux-Klan's heir is going to give him any army/power later on.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, the Ku-Clan's law makes me think that Ku might not be Chao's ancestor.   After all Chao had a pactio with Hakase.



No, she didn't.
Did you saw the card?
Did you saw her saying that?
Ken Akamatsu said that?

Implying is one thing, but on this manga, Hakase never had a pactio with Chao.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't appricate the rudeness of that response.

But yes Hakase does have a pactio with Chao.  It's what allowed her to see and use magic.


----------



## Razza (Aug 20, 2009)

Is this the part of the manga where the harem gets brought back up to Negi's level? I much preferred it when Setsuna was probably the strongest of Negi's group and he was tied with a few other members for second. Everyone had a use then, now everyone is relegated to "logistics and backup."


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2009)

So next chapter will be Kotaro centered, then we'll get back to the main plot.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't appricate the rudeness of that response.
> 
> But yes Hakase does have a pactio with Chao.  It's what allowed her to see and use magic.



? People have been able to see magic without Pactios...



Razza said:


> Is this the part of the manga where the harem gets brought back up to Negi's level? I much preferred it when Setsuna was probably the strongest of Negi's group and he was tied with a few other members for second. Everyone had a use then, now everyone is relegated to "logistics and backup."



I hope this is what happens. I'd definitely prefer a team-dynamic than "Negi is 4 times stronger than anyone else"


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 20, 2009)

I think we'll still get a Chachamaru pactio before a Kotarou-Natsumi one. It was forshadowed in the last panel.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ku Fei is so freakin awesome.

I guess we can kiss the chances of the tourney ever being animated goodbye. If they are skipping this far ahead, it doesn't look good.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to admit that the pacing of this manga was slow but somehow, it was extremely entertaining to read all the chapter out there at once.

I guess I should forget about this manga for half of years, then come back again to read those chapters.

and it would be mega bummber if Ku Fei become Negi's bride. Mega-bummer to all girls.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't appricate the rudeness of that response.
> 
> But yes Hakase does have a pactio with Chao.  It's what allowed her to see and use magic.



Oh, sorry, I didn't intend to be rude on my post.

But, no, she don't have a pactio with Chao. If the manga never showed it, it's impossible to conclude that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

I certainly wasn't expecting an arm wrestling contest, but at least we got one pactio out of the way. 

Now, Kotaro has to smooth over his own affairs next chapter.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 20, 2009)

Arm wrestling was quite funny. I hope the staff has some impressive tricks to it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 20, 2009)

You know who needs a pactio? Kotaro needs a pactio. 
I know he's going to be a Magister instead of a Minister, but that never stopped anyone. 
He needs the powerup too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

We should see how good is his beast form against someone who can't stomp him, first.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 20, 2009)

Kotaro needs to watch his mouth. I had a feeling he was gonna be a Magister, a offensive one, with Natsumi as his healing Minister.


HOLY FUCK
I nearly came when I saw Ku's part
I knew she was strong, but really, to own like that?
She needs more screentime. A lot more. You don't get girls with the ability to pwn like that in mangas anymore.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Ku's an all-physical fighter so she had to show it after a while of just training. Nice to see muscles to reflect that.

Now some Kaede action is needed.


----------



## Razza (Aug 21, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> You know who needs a pactio? Kotaro needs a pactio.
> I know he's going to be a Magister instead of a Minister, but that never stopped anyone.
> He needs the powerup too.



He could get both the same way Negi is now both.

I believe it was said somewhere that you can have pactio's though methods other than kissing such as blood transfusions or something to that effect if he were to become another one of Negi's Minsters.

Alternatively he could get one with Konoka or someone.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 21, 2009)

Kotaro for Mei's Minister.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 21, 2009)

Chao is Ku fei offspring????


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2009)

Well no, that isn't confirmed, or else I think that would solve the "Who does Negi choose?" question, or at least opens the possibility of him being a womanizer.

It's been a theory for awhile that Chao is Ku Fei's descendant, since she's the only Chinese character that is known. Of course the Chinese could have been added to the Springfield family farther down the line, but I think that would be too random and abstract, I think Ku Fei is Chao's ancestor. Besides, the two of them were really close as friends, most likely Chao wanted to meet her great grandmother or whatnot.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2009)

Arm wrestling was brilliant. And Negi is one scary kid.

I wonder what ability will Ku staff have.



And the Chao being Ku fei descendant... it definitely proves my theory that Ken is not only well aware of his random popular theories but will give them nod from time to time.  

But man, this manga slow peacing is killing me recently... if Negi is to make pactio with rest of the girls at the ball and each will get her own chapter it will take like two months before we get back to the main plot again.... And that's not counting eventual brakes.  

It will get old. *Fast * 


Question: Was Mahora festival arc also like that when read on weekly basis? Because i read it in one go (well in a week but you know what i mean) and it wasn't that bad... though it did drag a little by the end. 

But maybe it's worse when read once a week.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 21, 2009)

Pacing is really somewhat decent though Ken does go nuts with fights that span nearly 5 chapters. The main downside is his frequent breaks for research banging his wife.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2009)

I Think the fights arent the problem they don't seem dragged out a actually keep us one the edge of the seat whole time. 

What i meant by peacing problems is like what we have right now: So much important thing's are happening but we will probably have to wait like 2 month's for anything to really move since Ken decided on giving pactios.

I tell you if it's go like i predict it will become annoying in two weeks at most.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't bother me one bit: Not a fan of fighting. Much bigger fan of plot.

Take Transformers 2 for example: I've never seen such great action in my life, but it was solid and unyielding. No plot. No GOOD plot, anyway. 'Reason I hate Bleach: Literally YEARS of fighting will go by that is incredibly redundant and... shoneny, if you know what I mean. It's like playing Go Fish with nothing but Trump Cards in the deck.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 22, 2009)

Spoiler are out  here

Is the number in pactio same as seat number?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Spoiler are out  here
> 
> Is the number in pactio same as seat number?



Hmm wonder what kind of powerset it will have.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the mask she's holding leads me to believe invisibility or some form of shapeshifting.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 22, 2009)

That was fast...I hope we can back to the Rakan/Fate fight sooner.


At least Natsumi's pactio is not like in the anime where she was turned into a biker.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm guessing her mask is to hide her freckles complex? [/psychology]


*Spoiler*: __ 



So apparently the name of the pactio is timid actress. Fitting. Now as soon as I can remember what the virtue "spes" means. Time to dig out my Negima volume/latin translator then.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It'll probably be some sort of shapeshifting/disguising ability, to go with her being a member of the drama club.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Spoiler are out  here
> 
> Is the number in pactio same as seat number?



Yep, Natsumi's Pactio Number is the same as her seat number - 28.  (Which is odd, since the pactio is with Kotoro and not Negi).

And people might right with her pactio's affect, having the ability to disguise herself.   People forget she's in the theatrical club.    Which sort of goes with her having a costume abililty in both Animes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably be some sort of shapeshifting/disguising ability, to go with her being a member of the drama club.



That's what I said too, as it would fit with her character.


----------



## Razza (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So yeah, two weeks and two things that I've been wanting to happen at least since the magic world arc began. Entire chapter looks D'awwww worthy.

I'll guess Natsumi's artifact is going to be something along the lines of Shiori though perhaps weaker in that she can disguises herself as anyone or anything.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's what I said, as it would fit with her character.



Whoops, sorry, didn't see that you'd said it. I was more replying to skiboydoggy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I never cared much about Kotaro and Natsumi honestly but I want to see what she can do now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2009)

I like how this manga slowly turning all the girls into a useful girl thatr can fight and pleasure a man at the same time.

It seems that Love-Ru writer should take some note from this guy.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 23, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I like how this manga slowly turning all the girls into a useful girl thatr can fight and pleasure a man at the same time.
> 
> It seems that Love-Ru writer should take some note from this guy.


Pleasure a man? 
They're 15 damnit! Except Asuna and maybe Mana.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I like how this manga slowly turning all the girls into a useful girl thatr can fight and pleasure a man at the same time.
> 
> It seems that Love-Ru writer should take some note from this guy.



All we need now is for Nodoka to get a combat oriented upgrade and then we'll we be set.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> All we need now is for Nodoka to get a combat oriented upgrade and then we'll we be set.



THIS     .


----------



## Watchman (Aug 23, 2009)

Some sort of brain-scrambling thing, perhaps? As in replacing the thoughts of her target with something else?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Some sort of brain-scrambling thing, perhaps? As in replacing the thoughts of her target with something else?



Something like that, but more bent on shutting down the attackers mind, as she needs something make up for her lack of physical strength.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

So she learns the Tenbu Horin? I'd want a fanart of that.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think she'd get such a... blunt upgrade, tbh. It would, IMO, be something firmly set on the side of support rather than being a forceful attack of its own, which fits with Nodoka's previous powerups and personality.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> All we need now is for Nodoka to get a combat oriented upgrade and then we'll we be set.


I'll be glad if Nodoka gets telekinesis and teleportation instead of simply mind reading/telepathy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2009)

Nadoka is fine by herself.

Her role suppose to be support...although I don't mind she learn few offensive spell like Yue did.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Nadoka is fine by herself.
> 
> Her role suppose to be support...although I don't mind she learn few offensive spell like Yue did.



Yeah she needs some kind of offensive move, because at this point she's a very easy target. as someone said before, she could take lessons from Yue at this point.

As Evangel said TK could work as well, Just something that doesn't make her such a vulnerable target.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 23, 2009)

She needs to learn barriers spells, instant movement, basic attack magic. TK is usefull too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2009)

Maedhros said:


> She needs to learn barriers spells, instant movement, basic attack magic. TK is usefull too.



Frankly anything would be fine, as long as she can actually defend herself.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 24, 2009)

Enough with the pactio snorefest. Bring on the action already.

Rakan vs. Fate should be good.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Enough with the pactio snorefest. Bring on the action already.
> 
> Rakan vs. Fate should be good.



You're asking something that are impossible...there are like 3 or 4 girls haven't receive their cards yet..So, yeah...you have to endure the pactio snorefest for alwhile.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 24, 2009)

Yummie


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2009)

The reason I don't  like this pactio-chapter are because they are so repetitive: Talking-emmbarasment-more talking-more embarasment- kiss- pactio card- ship tease. Rise and repeat   

Boooooring.


 only accept that since i expect an Epic payoff  for all that waiting . After all Akamatsu always delivers. 

Question: What you expect to happen first: Godel  coming downstairs or Shiori disguise breaking? 

I put my money on Godel being first since after Negi finds out about Asuna he will not care about anything else and nothing godel says will probably matter to him since only thing he will care about  at that point will be rescuing Asuna. So Negi finding out will probably mark beginning of rescue Asuna arc.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> You're asking something that are impossible...there are like 3 or 4 girls haven't receive their cards yet..So, yeah...you have to endure the pactio snorefest for alwhile.



7 actually if my memory serves...8 if you want to count Anya when they find her.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 24, 2009)

Lulz Kotaro haz Domo-kun face on page 12


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 25, 2009)

Nodoka's combat upgrade: Unlimited Book Works. She throws encyclopedias at your head.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 25, 2009)

Dark nodoka with gravity magic would be cool  well atleas some girl with gravity magic


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 25, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Dark nodoka with gravity magic would be cool  well atleas some girl with gravity magic


Ku:nel Sanders looks like a girl.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2009)

Natsumi's pactio will let her steal powers.
That's my "different" theory.

Nodoka needs to gain the ability to teleport to anybody who is in her book.
This would allow her to hop around the battlefield protecting herself.
That and to communicate with anyone in her book.
Also she should get a bladed freaking yo-yo...then we can call it a night.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 26, 2009)

D: If she can use other people's pactios, that'd be a rip from Negi's and my own >_> Why do all the things I come up with always get taken? First my Hero's power, and now my copy cat pactio? FML.

If you're wondering, my Hero's ability was "the power to see the history/past of any item you touch". I came up with that cause I love Sherlock Holmes and you'd be a badass detective if you had that. AND THEY USED THAT POWER ON SOME NONAME IN THE SHOW!!! NEARLY QUOTED IT TOO! DX


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2009)

ensoriki said:


> Natsumi's pactio will let her steal powers.
> That's my "different" theory.
> 
> Nodoka needs to gain the ability to teleport to anybody who is in her book.
> ...



It doesn't seem like something that would do that by the looks of it. As for thr Nodoka part I agree.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 28, 2009)

done, you can get the mediafire link here

I just reread it, and  did make a few mistakes, but like I said, its LQ so...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 28, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> done, you can get the mediafire link here
> 
> I just reread it, and  did make a few mistakes, but like I said, its LQ so...



Have some green. You deserve it.


----------



## Mukki (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you, I thought it'd never come. T_T


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 28, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Have some green. You deserve it.



Thanks



Mukki said:


> Thank you, I thought it'd never come. T_T



No problem.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow konta displayed some serious pimp power in this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I am but two years old and a robot. It's hopeless"_


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Chachamaru.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Good thing Kotarou didn't give his initial thought about Natsumi's score. A score of 5 is pretty low when you compare it to a score of 400 for Chizu-nee


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 28, 2009)

I honestly thought that this chapter will suck and... I was proved wrong 


I underestimated Akamatsu... that guy a freaking genius, I almost died out of laughter reading this... 

If thats how it gonna look I have no problem with week or two more.



....May cure cold, may not.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2009)

Ken's a genius, even when he's just moving things along he makes things entertaining, Love Hina was like that too >.<.

I wonder where he gets it...
It's probably from tapping his wife.

I don't know why Negi and Kota both have to be pimps...maybe thats where the true rivalry is.

Chizu seems dangerous as hell though, she wields not one but two spring onions and will poke you in the ass.
Apparently can also cure the common cold.
So she's a healer...a dual wielder....and a master at the anal rape style >.<.

Obviously why shes 400 points she could probably own Fate....remember what she did to whats his face demon...?
Told him the hell off...


----------



## Razza (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Chizu was given a 400 because because he didn't want to be anally violated by her dual-wielding negi's spring onions.  



> I don't know why Negi and Kota both have to be pimps...maybe thats where the true rivalry is.



It's okay, they'll both split the harem by the end, each taking 15-something and then they will rule the universe.



> Obviously why shes 400 points she could probably own Fate....remember what she did to whats his face demon...?
> Told him the hell off...



And speaking of that guy, he needs to come back. He was awesome.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 29, 2009)

Apparently Kotarou has the hots for Chizuru. Good taste I must say.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, good chapter!  Guess next week is Cha-Cha's turn.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder though if Kotaro actually has real romantic feelings for Chizuru though. Thoughts?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 29, 2009)

The ever expanding harem of Negi and Kotarou amuses me. Even people outside the class are getting in on the act too. Mei's going to get a pactio with Kotarou, definitely.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 29, 2009)

These kind of chapters are necessary to have more useful people around and tie some personality loose ends. If Akamatsu can keep the Fate and Rakan fight as interesting as the one with Negi was, then it's alright to me.



Razza said:


> And speaking of that guy, he needs to come back. He was awesome.



He will, he didn't survive for nothing. It wouldn't surprise me if he's much stronger when he does, just going by his petrification being that hard to remove. Remember how Fate was much stronger than in Kyoto after coming back and others like Takamichi will keep being relevant.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 29, 2009)

Spoilers are out here 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chachamaru gets her pactio it looks like some sort of weapon like in mahora arc her clone had.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 29, 2009)

So why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is Chacharmaru transforming into Chii with a catgun?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I wonder though if Kotaro actually has real romantic feelings for Chizuru though. Thoughts?



Might be a school boy crush on a older female. Chizu can give off those vibes. 
Plus, she has an imposing presence that can't be ignored and Kotarou picked up on it big time.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ROBO NEKO!!!! ROBO NEKO!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA!!!!! XDDDDDDD

She has robo kitteh ears and tail thing XDDD Looks like the thing her clone had in the Mahora arc that electrocuted Ku. Lulz I wanna see the reaction of her first using it XD


----------



## PDQ (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder if Chizuru's artifact will be dual onions.  She's almost 4x a bigger threat to Kotaro than even Kaede.

Can anyone make out what Natsumi's artifact is?


----------



## Razza (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, now I need to go find the cat machine gun .gif


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cha-cha!  



hcheng02 said:


> I wonder though if Kotaro actually has real romantic feelings for Chizuru though. Thoughts?



I always took his viewing Chizuru as a big-sister and not someone to be in love with.   Now Natsumi, ever since they met, I always got that vibe that she and Kotoro would end up together.   And now they practically are.  



PDQ said:


> I wonder if Chizuru's artifact will be dual onions.  She's almost 4x a bigger threat to Kotaro than even Kaede.
> 
> Can anyone make out what Natsumi's artifact is?



Well we won't know until the spoilers are out, but many suspect this is an outfit that allows her to change into costumes.   Just like in the Anime.   Perhaps with the additional ability to gain certain abilities when wearing certain costumes.

Now Chizuru, it would be funny if that was the case.   But I'm taking cue from the already released pactios, where she probably be some kind of divine support.   Most likely in prediction ability, which would go along her astrological skills.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 29, 2009)

> I wonder though if Kotaro actually has real romantic feelings for Chizuru though. Thoughts?



It looked more like he's scared of her . 




> Now Natsumi, ever since they met, I always got that vibe that she and Kotoro would end up together. And now they practically are.



I though this chapter confirmed that his feelings are brotherly.

-------------------

About spoilers 




> Is Chachamaru artifact a cat?
> 
> And I think she looks like Chii
> 
> Also this will probably be the last week of pactios and then back to the plot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 29, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I wonder though if Kotaro actually has real romantic feelings for Chizuru though. Thoughts?



From the looks of this chapter, he'd sooner piss his pants in fear than think of her romantically.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 29, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> From the looks of this chapter, he'd sooner piss his pants in fear than think of her romantically.


Chizuru's still joining Kota's haremMinister troop though. Along with Mei, Kugimiya, and possibly Kaede for a two-Magister-Minister a la Setsuna.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I though this chapter confirmed that his feelings are brotherly.



You kidding?   He gave her the "I'll protect you" line.   Which is pretty much the most romantic thing you can say in Japan.


----------



## Razza (Aug 29, 2009)

Then again Negi said the same thing to Asuna and I'm pretty sure that's brother/sisterly... Like... literally.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 29, 2009)

> You kidding? He gave her the "I'll protect you" line. Which is pretty much the most romantic thing you can say in Japan



Yeah but he is 10 (as we were reminded this chapter) I doubt any such implications even crossed his mind.

Heck, he literally stated that he think of her as a family.



> Then again Negi said the same thing to Asuna and I'm pretty sure that's brother/sisterly... Like... literally.



Then again Asuna herself didn't think it was brotherly


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

Razza said:


> Then again Negi said the same thing to Asuna and I'm pretty sure that's brother/sisterly... Like... literally.





The_Evil said:


> Yeah but he is 10 (as we were reminded this chapter) I doubt any such implications even crossed his mind.
> 
> Heck, he literally stated that he think of her as a family.
> 
> Then again Asuna herself didn't think it was brotherly



They might be 10 year olds, and they might not fully understand the love between boys and girls.   But they are mature enough to mean what they say in promising to protect those they care about.

As for the girls, when they are told that line, they damn well don't take it as a sisterly love.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Chizuru's still joining Kota's haremMinister troop though. Along with Mei, Kugimiya, and possibly Kaede for a two-Magister-Minister a la Setsuna.



Makes me wonder what second Pactio item Kaede's going to get, It's obviously going to be something Ninja themed though.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 30, 2009)

> They might be 10 year olds, and they might not fully understand the love between boys and girls. But they are mature enough to mean what they say in promising to protect those they care about.



Which doesn't undermine mine point which was that Kotaro feelings for Natsumi are like that of a sibling rather than romantic.

After all it not strange for brother to want to protect his sister.

Not that I have anything against this paring. To the contrary I root for them. I'm just stating that *at this point in time* Kotaro feelings aren't like that.



> As for the girls, when they are told that line, they damn well don't take it as a sisterly love.



They sure don't. 





> Makes me wonder what second Pactio item Kaede's going to get, It's obviously going to be something Ninja themed though.



Maybe giant three-bladed shuriken that multiples energy of the throw and can leave half-mile long paths in solid stone :amazed

Yes I just finished 666Satan. Ho can you tell?


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Might be a school boy crush on a older female. Chizu can give off those vibes.
> Plus, she has an imposing presence that can't be ignored and Kotarou picked up on it big time.





Tyrannos said:


> Cha-cha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The_Evil said:


> It looked more like he's scared of her .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Emperor Joker said:


> From the looks of this chapter, he'd sooner piss his pants in fear than think of her romantically.





skiboydoggy said:


> Chizuru's still joining Kota's haremMinister troop though. Along with Mei, Kugimiya, and possibly Kaede for a two-Magister-Minister a la Setsuna.



The way Kotaro was blushing when he mentioned Chizuru leads me to think that he has a crush on Chizuru rather than just fear.

Oh by the way, I think Ken Akamatsu's been the Discovery Channel for new ideas. Here's the Kitty Corner Shot Gun, made by Israel.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2009)

Chacha's special, because she was enhanced to be more human.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 31, 2009)

Bit of trivia: Did you guys know that Negima is 3-4 best selling manga in US? I didn't either.

Man I never know it was That popular.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 31, 2009)

Lemme guess, Naruto is up there around number 1 right?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Bit of trivia: Did you guys know that Negima is 3-4 best selling manga in US? I didn't either.
> 
> Man I never know it was That popular.



Well atleast its doing good work in new york times list. I would like to see the numbers too


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Bit of trivia: Did you guys know that Negima is 3-4 best selling manga in US? I didn't either.
> 
> Man I never know it was That popular.



Seriously? 

I'd have never guessed it was that popular. Is there a list anywhere showing the bestselling manga in the USA?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 1, 2009)

ANN's News Section keeps tabs with the Manga and DVD sales in both Japan and the US.   Here was the last two reports:

Leichenfaust 44

Leichenfaust 44

And here is the list directly from the New York Times:

Leichenfaust 44


When Negima Volumes go on sale, they do rank very high.   And surprising, Naruto is doing well in the manga sales.   The lastest volumes are really popular, because of Naruto's Sage Arc.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheers, Tyrannos. I'd rep you for those links if you weren't sealed.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. I knew Vampire Knight would be up therre (what's with American teenage girls and vampires? Damn Twilight) but I didn't expect it'd be number one


----------



## El Torero (Sep 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



3 chapters ago they showed us panels of Nazumi, ''Master'' and Chachamaru. So I guess Pactios time finished. Oh wait, maybe the ghost girl. But I wanted a Pactio with Makie 




Another break????


----------



## Jugger (Sep 2, 2009)

Translation is out hope we get scan faster than last week.

I was just wondering who ken wife played in live action version of negima? I did read somewhere she was acting in live action negima but i am not sure


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




 at Ako in this chapter.

Chachamaru development is awesome, as expected.

Shame that none of the Sports Girls got Pactios - Makie especially I was sure would get hers now...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2009)

Makies already plenty dangerous with just her little whip >.<.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 2, 2009)

First Episode Preview of the OAD is out:
[YOUTUBE]v_c0I6WUTKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks awesome! But why didn't they show Negi smacking Fate in the face  That's my favorite scene of who;e gateport incident. 

Oh well they are probably saving the best stuff for episode itself (btw when it's out?)

Thanks man! Rep+ for you.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the smoothness of the animation.   Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Razza (Sep 2, 2009)

Song at the end was gayer than when gay came to gaytown for multiple reasons.

ASIDE FROM THAT

The animation looked good, looks like the ODA will go decently far through the mage world arc as you can see Ala Alba's ship-base thing at the end (which hopefully means we get to see Negi vs. Rakan in movie form)


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 3, 2009)

best chapter yet.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 3, 2009)

Chapter was hot. And quite good on top of it.

So looks like Ako is still in the game? Thought so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 3, 2009)

never figured hakase would include a orgasm program :ho


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> never figured hakase would include a orgasm program :ho


The new body is obviously capable of sex.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 3, 2009)

So Negi basically raped Chachamaru's mouth for five minutes.

Good times.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought that I might have read a hentai doujin of Negima but it turned out to be a real stuff..LOL

The whole chapter is full of rape and sex...in some sense.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 3, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I thought that I might have read a hentai doujin of Negima but it turned out to be a real stuff..LOL
> 
> The whole chapter is full of rape and sex...in some sense.


She's two and he's ten. It's best not to think too much about it. The key thing is far more rape than the kiss anyway.

Also, new longest kiss award goes to Negi and Chachamaru.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 3, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> She's two and he's ten. It's best not to think too much about it. The key thing is far more rape than the kiss anyway.
> 
> Also, new longest kiss award goes to Negi and Chachamaru.



I am not talking about the kiss scene...it is the key scene that got me the wrong idea.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 3, 2009)

Chachamaru loves cats. Her artifact is a catgun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, that had to be the longest pactio kiss on record for this series. And it was with Chachamaru to boot. 

And another break?


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow Chachamaru got violated. Not that she will complain too much  Good times, good times 

And I have to say, It's good that Negi is only 10 years old. If he started teaching as say... 16 old things would get ugly pretty fast.  

But man he has it in him for his friends. Spirit of pactio must be rather scared when they heard him.


Ah, Asuna don't be jealous, you need to learn to share sweetie  

OK we can officaly say that this round of pactios is over and that we are going back to he main plot! 

Good I want to see what happened to Rakan and Fate.  

PS. Is it me or "It's not fair!" is like Makie freaking catchphrase


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2009)

Negi's good with his hands, isn't he?  

It cracks me up Chacha curses when she's in pure ecstasy.   I can't wait to see it animated.  


And with the pactios are over, seems that Ken needs time to formulate a proper reintroduction into action scenes.   So I wonder if it would be the Governor General revealing his plot, or the conclusion of Rakan vs Fate?


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2009)

> It cracks me up Chacha curses when she's in pure ecstasy. I can't wait to see it animated



I like girls who do that 



> And with the pactios are over, seems that Ken needs time to formulate a proper reintroduction into action scenes. So I wonder if it would be the Governor General revealing his plot, or the conclusion of Rakan vs Fate?



Maybe both?

But I suspect we wont see conclusion off Rakan vs Fate and only Fate walking into the ball.

But I realized something: If Fate girls (whom Rakan dealt with in 5 minutes) will fight Negi's battle harem and Negi will fight Fate (who's on par with Rakan) then it must mean that gap between Negi and everybody else (bar maybe Kotaro) is HUGE.

 I'm not sure if i like it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I like girls who do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking that as well.

sigh I knew that most this chapter would be taken up by the amzing orgasm key, but I laughed at Makie, getting angry when she couldn't get a pactio.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2009)

> sigh I knew that most this chapter would be taken up by the amzing orgasm key, but I laughed at Makie, getting angry when she couldn't get a pactio.




Yeah me too   Though in my case it  has lot to do with the fact that i like watching Makie failing at getting closer to Negi. Not that I don't like her but...


----------



## Razza (Sep 3, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I like girls who do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still push that Negi is still nowhere near Rakan. He hit him with his titan-killer move thing (giant spear) in prefect condition, which only hurt Rakan and completely drained Negi. The conclusion of the fight was that Rakan acknowledged Negi as a man, meaning that he had come far enough to be considered a top-tier fighter, however he never really said he was equal to Rakan.

Additionally we don't know if Fate is on par with Rakan since we haven't seen the two fight (though we can assume they're at least close enough so that it wont be a shut up like Rakan vs Fate's harem.)

As for the chapter, Negi has raped Chachamaru like what? Three times now? The kid has more sexual prowess than he knows what to do with and he doesn't even know it.


----------



## Gene (Sep 3, 2009)

No doubt one of my favorite chapters.

It was.. beautiful. ;_;


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2009)

@Razza 

I didn't mean that Negi is equal to Rakan ( he isn't) but more something like  that:

-Fate and Rakan are close in power (Rakan said so and this figth will probably confirm it)

-Rakan defeated Fate girls in 5 minutes

- Ergo Fate s stronger than his entire squad combined

-Negi will fight Fate

- Negi battle harem will fight Fate squad

- I doubt that Fate will stomp Negi in 5 minutes

- I doubt any of the Negi girls will stomp even single one of their counterparts in 5 minutes much less solo.

-Ergo Negi is stronger than his whole battle harem combined. 

something like that.


PS. I'm thinking about writing Negima fanfic, but I need some inspiration for smaller things (main plot is partially figured out) so if you have an random ideas or stuff you would want to see in a fic send me them. I will be mucho obliged (and +rep you of course  ) Thanks in advance


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 3, 2009)

Its kind of disappointing that Yuna and pals didn't get to do a pactio, but at least we get back to the action soon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Its kind of disappointing that Yuna and pals didn't get to do a pactio, but at least we get back to the action soon.



We'll probably get to them later after the ball maybe. But i've got to wonder what kind of Pactio Yuuna would get.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Yuuna would get something gun-related.   Because you seen her going gun-crazy during the Mahora Arc.   

I just hope it isn't Basketball related like the Anime pactios.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I think Yuuna would get something gun-related.   Because you seen her going gun-crazy during the Mahora Arc.
> 
> I just hope it isn't Basketball related like the Anime pactios.



yeah i want Yuna the kid back and that outfit also would be cool


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 4, 2009)

Why the hell haven't we gotten to see Setsuna's new pactio yet? I want some action FAST so Ken'll show us!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2009)

strange to note the fact that Negi and the other were outside on the terrace, and not so even much hinted of being aware of Rakan and Fate's battle


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> strange to note the fact that Negi and the other were outside on the terrace, and not so even much hinted of being aware of Rakan and Fate's battle



Aren't Rakan and Fate fighting in that alternate-dimension-thingy, the one that those two Cosmo Entelecheia girls tried to trap Rakan in before?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Rakan destroyed it when he fought the girls....I'm not 100 on that tho


----------



## Jugger (Sep 4, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I'm pretty sure Rakan destroyed it when he fought the girls....I'm not 100 on that tho



no he didn?t this time.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I'm pretty sure Rakan destroyed it when he fought the girls....I'm not 100 on that tho



I don't think he did, and logically, I don't think he would do so - he's probably expecting some hefty moves from Fate, and it would make sense to have their fight be contained, rather than just explode all over the place in an area where there's so many civilians.

And we already know what Fate thinks of collateral damage with his whole "We must not lose sight of Justice" speech.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

So he basically mouthraped Chachamaru until the magical fates went, "Okay, fuck it! She's got a soul! Now cut that shit out!" 

VERY smooth.


----------



## Razza (Sep 4, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Why the hell haven't we gotten to see Setsuna's new pactio yet? I want some action FAST so Ken'll show us!



Well, Akamatsu tends to take these brakes to have sex with his idol wife collect data right before there is a mood swing in the manga it seems to me. They almost come with "scene changes" so to speak so it wouldn't surprise me if next chapter we see more of Rakan Vs Fate and Governor-General Douchbag shows up to crash Negi's party.


On another note, removing text bubbles on top of characters to make a sig is a bitch...


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 4, 2009)

Akamatsu confirmed on his diary already that these 3 chapters would end the pactios arc, and that from now on we'll be back to main plot, "dark" with lots of progression, a lot of characters will be on chapter 264.

Break on september, 09, but on this day we'll know the real sales of the first OAD, so, the spoiler on this weekend will probably be it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 4, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> We'll probably get to them later after the ball maybe. But i've got to wonder what kind of Pactio Yuuna would get.



Probably something gun related like others have said. Especially since she was epic with he dual guns during the festival.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 4, 2009)

Razza said:


> Well, Akamatsu tends to take these brakes to have sex with his idol wife collect data right before there is a mood swing in the manga it seems to me.



I am still quite annoyed that he spends so much time having sex with his incredibly hot wife collecting data when he has plenty of staff to do that for him though.



> They almost come with "scene changes" so to speak so it wouldn't surprise me if next chapter we see more of Rakan Vs Fate and Governor-General Douchbag shows up to crash Negi's party.



Rakan vs Fate would be interesting. Godel would be fodder before Setsuna's new Pactio, that is surely incredibly overpowered. At least, it would be, if I remembered what colour it was.



> On another note, removing text bubbles on top of characters to make a sig is a bitch...



Cool sig though. Unlike mine, which seems really stark.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 4, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I am still quite annoyed that he spends so much time having sex with his incredibly hot wife collecting data when he has plenty of staff to do that for him though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His plenty of staff are just 5 people, and two of them are new. One of then, the one who did the latin researchs quitted on last month. 

There's still the problem with his health, which is not that good, at least is what he says on his diary.

I'll try to make a new Negima sign too, since mine is just there to promote the OVAS. =]

EDIT: Oh... and his wife is not thaaaaat hot... <---WRONG!


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually, she really _isn't_ that hot. But then again,. I don't have an Asian fetish so I don't know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Nah, being Asian myself, I can tell you she's pretty average.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2009)

Asian or not, I find her very attractive.   8.5/10.

I'm just wondering if Asuna or Chisame is based off her?   With that Cosplay, I'm siding more with Chisame.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Asian or not, I find her very attractive.   8.5/10.
> 
> I'm just wondering if Asuna or Chisame is based off her?   With that Cosplay, I'm siding more with Chisame.


Asuna was supposed to look like her initially, but character development and art shift killed that a bit.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup She was design model for Asuna.



BTW, I noticed an interesting thing. Whole Negima fandom - or at least the part of t I encountered- is incredibly civil and calm. I mean , for example, I never noticed any shipping wars. I don't know if thats refreshing or boring (since lot of controversial discussion always make fandom livelier.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 4, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Yup She was design model for Asuna.
> 
> BTW, I noticed an interesting thing. Whole Negima fandom - or at least the part of t I encountered- is incredibly civil and calm. I mean , for example, I never noticed any shipping wars. I don't know if thats refreshing or boring (since lot of controversial discussion always make fandom livelier.




Please don't encourage shipping wars!

This fandom doesn't need that kind of "liveliness"!

As for them being civil, its probably because the only girls who stand any realistic chance are firmly established already, and the series focuses primarily on the main character himself, with everybody else being side-characters who never steal too much of the spotlight.  

The story never stays away from Negi for too long unlike some other series (Bleach and Naruto), so while the side characters are popular, there is no real reason to get personal with debates over who is better than who.  It helps that most power-levels in Negima are firmly established.

The only real thing to debate is whether or not you like certain elements or directions he takes with the story.

Its kind of similar for the One Piece fandom.  No real pairing debates there (though that's because the story has practically zero romance except for Hancock's one-sided infatuation with Luffy), and you're more likley to see their fandom arguing with people of other fandoms than each other.

I kind of prefer it this way myself.

It gets annoying arguing with 'tards in other series (don't get me started on Uchiha or Hyuuga fanatics), but everybody who debates Negima is pretty cool about it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2009)

I think why there isn't any shipping wars with Negima is that Ken has pretty much watered down things so that no fires can't start.


Like with Naruto pairings you got strong Love and Hate going on, where you like a pairing, but have a powerful excuse why you don't like the other.   Weither it's a dislike for a character within the pairing or its existance counters another pairing.

With Bleach and One Piece, their stories are so focused on the action, there isn't a strong conflict to have a pairing war.


But with Negima, you don't really have no powerful reason to hate the others pairings.  Each one of the girls has their own charm and nothing to really make you want to dislike them.   Also there isn't a conflicting pairing with another boy / girl relationship.   Which the closest thing is Kotoro, but there isn't a fire because Natsumi and Chizuru aren't as close as the other girls, thus nothing to fight over.

This makes me all the more convinced that Ken is indeed a master mangaka.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 4, 2009)

There's really nothing to ship: there's two males in this entire manga, essentially. One of them gets 20, and the other (kotarou) gets 2-3. I actually do like most of the girls evenly, so I don't really care who each of them end up with (Though I'm not a huge Asuna fan...). Ideally, I'd like a harem ending, but not entirely sure that'll happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

It's because Ken made the harem so impossibly big that everyone's bound to be attached to more than one of the girls. He overwhelmed the fandom with sheer numbers.


----------



## Razza (Sep 4, 2009)

You can't hate any of the characters Though I was never a big fan of Ayaka Therefor there is nothing to argue about. I pretty much like any given pairing that you can find in this series because I like all of the characters therefor there is nothing to fight about. Though we should totally have more Ku Fei, you know you want to, Akamatsu. We all know that Harem end... no, make that giant orgy end with all the characters is the best end anyway. Or hell, Negi and Kotarou can just tag-team the entire harem.






Completely different note. I present to you, oh dearest thread, a new stupid theory: Chamo is Nagi.


Discuss


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2009)

It would be fun if that was true, He'll turn back when he gets a maiden's kiss.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol didn't expect so many good responses  Thanks guys I'm +raping you all! 





> Completely different note. I present to you, oh dearest thread, a new stupid theory: Chamo is Nagi.



Gosh I hope not. I don't have anything against Chamo but it would be wierd.




Also do you guys think Zect will appear in the next arc? I'm asking since I'm secretly Zect's Number 1 fanboy and have great expectations towards him.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 4, 2009)

Someone else had the chamo is nagi theory before and I'll say the same thing as I did then, they have very different personalities, it would be very weird for them to be the same person.

As for the lack of negima wars, I think people reading negima probably read more manga in general, are a little more mature, and made it past the first 13 chapters where there was no fighting.  A lot of people reading Naruto and Bleach are younger and that's all they have read and seem to lack literary experience in general. One Piece has been getting worse lately imo, that forum is starting to get ugly.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 4, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Yup She was design model for Asuna.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I noticed an interesting thing. Whole Negima fandom - or at least the part of t I encountered- is incredibly civil and calm. I mean , for example, I never noticed any shipping wars. I don't know if thats refreshing or boring (since lot of controversial discussion always make fandom livelier.



The lack of shipping wars would have to do with the fact that Akamatsu has made it clear that the girls are pretty cool with sharing Negi with each other with hints that alot of them are bi-sexual/bi-curious. Combine that with the fact that Negi gets more powers the bigger his harem gets and its clear that Akamatsu has one pairing in mind:

The one big happy Harem. 



Tracespeck said:


> Someone else had the chamo is nagi theory before and I'll say the same thing as I did then, they have very different personalities, it would be very weird for them to be the same person.
> 
> As for the lack of negima wars, I think people reading negima probably read more manga in general, are a little more mature, and made it past the first 13 chapters where there was no fighting.  A lot of people reading Naruto and Bleach are younger and that's all they have read and seem to lack literary experience in general. One Piece has been getting worse lately imo, that forum is starting to get ugly.



OPtards are among the worse around. Seriously, no other fandoms act like they do. When is the last time a Negima fan, an FMA fan, or a Claymore fan trolled around in other forums insulting other mangas? Its like OPtards can't stop posting about how One Piece is better than all other mangas every other post that they make. That and the fact that anyone saying that they don't like OP automatically leads to them insult the guy saying how he has absolutely no taste in mangas.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2009)

Razza said:


> Completely different note. I present to you, oh dearest thread, a new stupid theory: Chamo is Nagi.



Well it's not the first time this theory has appeared.

And I will admit, if Chamo is really Nagi, it would be for one hillarious twist.  I could easily see Asuna (even Eva) strangling Nagi going, "Why didn't you tell us you were alright all this time! "

But my gut instinct says he's not Nagi.


----------



## Razza (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, I don't seriously believe that, it would just be a fun lolwut at the end.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2009)

Sales of the first OAD:


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Also do you guys think Zect will appear in the next arc? I'm asking since I'm secretly Zect's Number 1 fanboy and have great expectations towards him.



Well, I actually believe Fate's current body is Zect (his first body was destroyed back in Jack Rakan's flashback-movie, his second in Istanbul by Nagi, and then he took Zect's body and beat Nagi) - he does a lot of barrier-type magic, and that's like all we've seen from Zect.

But if Fate isn't Zect, then yeah, we'll definitely see him next arc IMO.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 5, 2009)

Ala ruba member comes in oder of strength from the weak to the strong. Zect is next big arc becouse i think he is stronger than Rakan. Well atleast more haxed. Thats my theory.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 5, 2009)

K, this Chamo = Nagi theory comes up every couple of pages, so I have to remind everyone

I HAD THE THEORY FIRST. Several months ago. Just makin' sure everyone knows that, cuz if it turns out true (however unlikely that may be), I will demand a medal.

But then I also have the "Negi = Nagi" theory, which as far as I know, I also came up with, since no one has claimed originality on that one, either.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> K, this Chamo = Nagi theory comes up every couple of pages, so I have to remind everyone
> 
> I HAD THE THEORY FIRST. Several months ago. Just makin' sure everyone knows that, cuz if it turns out true (however unlikely that may be), I will demand a medal.
> 
> But then I also have the "Negi = Nagi" theory, which as far as I know, I also came up with, since no one has claimed originality on that one, either.



Well, I saw it on TVTropes - don't know if you were the one who posted it there, though.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 5, 2009)

Razza said:


> You can't hate any of the characters Though I was never a big fan of Ayaka Therefor there is nothing to argue about. I pretty much like any given pairing that you can find in this series because I like all of the characters therefor there is nothing to fight about. Though we should totally have more Ku Fei, you know you want to, Akamatsu. We all know that Harem end... no, make that giant orgy end with all the characters is the best end anyway. Or hell, Negi and Kotarou can just tag-team the entire harem.



I personally support Nodoka, if only because I consider it the most obviously two-way relationship. Negi is pretty much oblivious to everyone else. But a harem is fine too.



> Completely different note. I present to you, oh dearest thread, a new stupid theory: Chamo is Nagi.



It does make sense in a twisted kind of way, and Chamo is probably a mage imprisoned in an ermine body regardless. Although for someone who failed mage school, I doubt Nagi would be able to draw the Pactio circle by himself.



The_Evil said:


> Lol didn't expect so many good responses  Thanks guys I'm +raping you all!



Well, I'm thankful I didn't respond then. I wouldn't want to be +raped. 



Jugger said:


> Ala ruba member comes in oder of strength from
> the weak to the strong. Zect is next big arc becouse i think he is stronger than Rakan. Well atleast more haxed. Thats my theory.



Nah. I really doubt it goes Nagi > Zect > Rakan > Al > Eishun.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> It does make sense in a twisted kind of way, and Chamo is probably a mage imprisoned in an ermine body regardless. Although for someone who failed mage school, I doubt Nagi would be able to draw the Pactio circle by himself.



IIRC, Chamo's stated a bunch of times he's a faerie, (or sprite, etc. some sort of mythical creature)



> Nah. I really doubt it goes Nagi > Zect > Rakan > Al > Eishun.



Well, Nagi does call Zect "Oshishou" - literally, honoured teacher, which has to imply he's pretty damned powerful.

We haven't seen nearly enough from Albireo or Eishun to see how they stack compared to Rakan. I'd gather they're below him, but not by a tremendous amount.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 5, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Nah. I really doubt it goes Nagi > Zect > Rakan > Al > Eishun.



Yeah that what i think but there is no big difference. Its always weak comes firs regardless of being good or evil. Thats the way every manga works


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Yeah that what i think but there is no big difference. Its always weak comes firs regardless of being good or evil. Thats the way every manga works



Fate Averrencus (appeared as an antagonist before Graf Hermann or Chao) would like some words with you. 

As, in fact, would Evangeline A.K. McDowell, who is pretty clearly one of the strongest peopple alive today, but got "beaten" in like the first 25 chapters.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Yeah that what i think but there is no big difference. Its always weak comes firs regardless of being good or evil. Thats the way every manga works



Not really, there have been lots of instances in which the stronger one has hid his/her power all along from the start.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 5, 2009)

Damn you people well thats they way it usually goes. Negima isn?t you usual shonen series.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 5, 2009)

> The 41st issue of Kodansha's Weekly Shonen Magazine will confirm on Wednesday that an anime feature based on the Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga has been green-lit for 2011. The manga creator Ken Akamatsu had already indicated in his online diary last month that the decision had been made to produce the project. During a Negima event in February, Kodansha producer Yoichi Ishimoto had said that if sales of the upcoming original anime DVD series are good, there would be plans for a theatrical film adaptation.
> 
> The first of four volumes in the Mahō Sensei Negima! ~Mō Hitotsu no Sekai~ original anime DVD series will ship with the 27th manga volume on September 17. The limited edition bundle with the anime DVD and the manga volume will have over 70,000 copies made.
> 
> FUFUFU. ~



Glad the OADs were a _major_ success to warrant a third anime and an animated movie.  

But makes me wonder if they are staring now with a third anime series, it would be _more_ than 26 episodes long?  After all, it doesn't take studios a year and a half to two years to draw a 26 episode anime series.

So it makes me wonder if they are going to start from scratch (again) or the new anime would be strictly the Magic World?  (Probably including the next arc as well.)


----------



## Razza (Sep 5, 2009)

Give us a regular goddamn series. You have the VA's lined up already. I want to see the Festival and Kyoto arcs animated (or in the case of Kyoto, animated correctly)


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope it's the 3rd anime series, from the start. But, only 2011, I'll be dying by then... :<


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 6, 2009)

Razza said:


> Give us a regular goddamn series. You have the VA's lined up already. I want to see the Festival and Kyoto arcs animated (or in the case of Kyoto, animated correctly)


This. Fucking this. If it's successful enough to get two anime series, one live action series, one spin off manga series, a whole bunch of OVAs, and some sound drama related nonsense, it can get a regular series.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 6, 2009)

If Xebec didn't killed off Asuna then none of this would have happened...

The remake and the live action series just made me


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> If Xebec didn't killed off Asuna then none of this would have happened...



Wait what? I don't watch anime, but from what you told me they actually killed her off in one of them?


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> If Xebec didn't killed off Asuna then none of this would have happened...
> 
> The remake and the live action series just made me



Did they really do that
Link to a video please.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Glad the OADs were a _major_ success to warrant a third anime and an animated movie.
> 
> But makes me wonder if they are staring now with a third anime series, it would be _more_ than 26 episodes long?  After all, it doesn't take studios a year and a half to two years to draw a 26 episode anime series.
> 
> So it makes me wonder if they are going to start from scratch (again) or the new anime would be strictly the Magic World?  (Probably including the next arc as well.)



I guess this means that were getting a new negima anime by 2011. The anime better be a long running series that covers all the story arcs, not just some crappy 26 episode series. This will put naruto and bleach to shame.



Koroshi said:


> Did they really do that
> Link to a video please.


In the anime Asuna had had the ability to summon demons(not of her own will). So in order to stop summoning demons, she made a contract with the demon king, making it so that she would stop summoning demons in return for her soul(making it so she would die on her 14th or 15th birthday). She didn't die for good though, since negi and pals went back in time and killed the demon she made a contract with.


It was actually alot dumber then it sounds.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 6, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Wait what? I don't watch anime, but from what you told me they actually killed her off in one of them?





Koroshi said:


> Did they really do that
> Link to a video please.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykF69aVKiN8[/YOUTUBE]

This brings back memories. I've watched this 2-3 years ago and I would have never thought the manga is much much better. And that Asuna's death...was filler all along. But you got to admit this is one of the saddest moments in anime even if it's non-canon and the music matched as well. 

Play the vid around 05:30


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 6, 2009)

i hope they won't fucked up the anime.:ho


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Hopefully we get like 200 episodes out of the new anime and not just 26 like usual, and more then anything, I hope it follows the manga.


----------



## Razza (Sep 6, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> It was actually alot dumber then it sounds.




That's good, because it sounds really stupid to begin with.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Hopefully we get like 200 episodes out of the new anime and not just 26 like usual, and more then anything, I hope it follows the manga.



God I hope so, we really need something this time that's faithful to it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> This brings back memories. I've watched this 2-3 years ago and I would have never thought the manga is much much better. And that Asuna's death...was filler all along. But you got to admit this is one of the saddest moments in anime even if it's non-canon and the music matched as well.



Her death scene and the funeral got to me too, still does.

But not only her death was filler, but her entire past.   Going from being rescued by Nagi from the Magic World, to being saved by Nagi from a Demon Attack on her village.



~Greed~ said:


> I guess this means that were getting a new negima anime by 2011. The anime better be a long running series that covers all the story arcs, not just some crappy 26 episode series. This will put naruto and bleach to shame.



I agree, it easily could've become a long-term anime like the Big 3.   

Guess nobody had the insight to take that risk, because Negima was new at the time and they probably figured it's popularity wasn't going to last long.



Hopefully we will learn soon if the new series will be more than a 26 Episode Anime.   And along with it, if they are going to start from scratch again or if this new series is going to be in the Magic World.  (Which is what I find confusing, because of the Magic World OAD).


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I agree, it easily could've become a long-term anime like the Big 3.
> 
> Guess nobody had the insight to take that risk, because Negima was new at the time and they probably figured it's popularity wasn't going to last long.



From what I remember, there weren't exactly alot of chapters out to work with. and It wasn't really popular at that time, but going by how popular the manga is now, and how well the OAD's are selling, they should have no problem making Negima a long running anime.




> Hopefully we will learn soon if the new series will be more than a 26 Episode Anime.   And along with it, if they are going to start from scratch again or if this new series is going to be in the Magic World.  (Which is what I find confusing, because of the Magic World OAD).



I bet it would be from scratch, since they left out a whole bunch of events and characters in the original anime series. And if they started from the end of the kyoto arc, some anime only watchers would be wondering what the hell is going on. The only real option is to use a fast pace for the manga chapters that were already covered in the original anime, and then slow down the pace when we get to the kyoto arc.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm sounds pretty familiar.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> From what I remember, there weren't exactly alot of chapters out to work with. and It wasn't really popular at that time, but going by how popular the manga is now, and how well the OAD's are selling, they should have no problem making Negima a long running anime.



Exactly what I said, "Negima was new at the time".  

Think the anime debuted while the manga was in the middle of the Wilhelm arc?  


But yes, Ken and his people were testing the waters to see how successful a new anime serious would be, and looks like it's plenty strong.  

Hopefully he will have Negima 3 streamed online.



~Greed~ said:


> I bet it would be from scratch, since they left out a whole bunch of events and characters in the original anime series. And if they started from the end of the kyoto arc, some anime only watchers would be wondering what the hell is going on. The only real option is to use a fast pace for the manga chapters that were already covered in the original anime, and then slow down the pace when we get to the kyoto arc.



True, they have to introduce the characters and to reveal the story in order to jump right into the Magic World.   But they can't use the material that was used in the first anime, due to Asuna's storyline.

If I had to make a guess, I think they would use the same tactic that Bones did wht Full Metal Alchemist:  Brotherhood.   In rushing through the material that was in the first anime, telling it in another way, and staying somewhat true to canon.

The first 10 episodes could very well cover the material that was in the original anime.   The Wilhelm Arc could possibily be done in a couple of episodes, finishing the first season (13 Episodes).   

The Mahora Festival done in like 4 or 5 episodes.   
The Time Travel in 2 episodes.
The Mahora Tournament taking up 3 episodes.
The Mahora and War with 3 episodes, finishing off the second season with (26 Episodes).

Then the Magic World for the third and fourth seasons.


Well thats my hypothesis what could occur.   Unless they are creative and using the first anime as a jumping off point and being creative with Asuna's past and tie that in with Wilhelm.   And somehow rush through material up to the Magic World Arc.


----------



## Razza (Sep 7, 2009)

Meh, If I were them I would take their time. This is just me being a glutton but I would rather the pacing be something more akin to:

Introduction episode, characters, concepts, ect.

Library Island min-arc: 1-2 episodes tops. This entire introduction is important only because it establishes the base relationships between the characters.

3 spent on Eva: One on introduction and the first fight (up to Chachamaru stepping in) One to introduce Pactio. One for the final fight

Kyoto: 10 or so episodes. This could be brought down if they skip right to the meat of the matter but I liked the fillerish stuff at the beginning of the arc such as the race to kiss Negi and such. Maybe one episode transition into Kyoto and introduction of Setsuna. Episode for the first time they try to capture Konoka, Episode of filler-ish. Two for Negi vs Kotarou and the second attempt to capture Konoka (introduction of her healing power). 1 Inbetween when Negi's group makes it to Konoka's house. Then three or four for the final battle.

Baron von badass: 2 episodes (First being everything after Kyoto, reintroduction of Kotarou, Willhelm capturing Negi's harem, second being the actual fight/resolution)

After that I would say 13 for festival for the festival. One for introduction. One for the first day. Four would probably be good for the Tourney unless they skip some of less important fights like Ku Fei vs Mana and Kaede vs Al (they shouldn't). One for chasing Chao around and another for the second day stuff. One or Two for the brief trip to the future where magic is revealed, then four for the final battle.

Magic world is difficult to divide into sections like the other arcs. There are specific events but a lot of it happens in a very nice stream (god damn you Akamatsu and your good pacing) 


You know, I started out thinking I would make your list longer but it kinda came out similar didn't it? A bit longer, I don't really have any sense of how they would do the seasons though on-going anime tends to give little importance to the season other than when they decide to change the opening and endings.

The manga has a lot of "filler" so to speak, between arcs and in the first 20? something chapters before the library island arc and the Eva arc. Like the beach resort stuff that was in the first ODA and the other beach resort stuff (a trend) that was between Kyoto and the festival. If they felt like it they could extend The time before magic-world to two seasons by making use of these and slowing down the main arcs a bit. 

Additionally Willhelm should be voiced by Norio Wakamoto.





Yeesh that whole thing was TLR

On a completely random other note: Does anyone have any links to a Japanese fan site search/listing type of deal for Negima? You know, some kind of overarching directory that links to peoples fanarts and stuff? All large-ish fandoms in Japan seem to have them I've just yet to find one for Negima.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you asking about Pixiv, or Danbooru (the worksafe and NSFW version both open for use)?


----------



## Razza (Sep 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Are you asking about Pixiv, or Danbooru (the worksafe and NSFW version both open for use)?



Am I? I get the feeling I should know what those are but I don't.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Think the anime debuted while the manga was in the middle of the Wilhelm arc?



I believe so, though Im not sure.




> But yes, Ken and his people were testing the waters to see how successful a new anime serious would be, and looks like it's plenty strong.



Looks like it, so i don't see why they wouldn' want to make a new anime. especially since the OVA's made so much cash.



> Hopefully he will have Negima 3 streamed online.



Hopefully, actually im sure it will be, since we have people subbing the OVA's.


> If I had to make a guess, I think they would use the same tactic that Bones did wht Full Metal Alchemist:  Brotherhood.   In rushing through the material that was in the first anime, telling it in another way, and staying somewhat true to canon.



I was actually think the exact same thing, though brotherhood actually never went to normal pacing, is still pretty fast, and alot of new things that weren't in the first anime were skipped.

Hopefully they just keep making the anime, without taking breaks in between, kind of like what they do with Naruto, Bleach and One piece.


> The Mahora Festival done in like 4 or 5 episodes.
> The Time Travel in 2 episodes.
> The Mahora Tournament taking up 3 episodes.
> The Mahora and War with 3 episodes, finishing off the second season with (26 Episodes).
> Then the Magic World for the third and fourth seasons.




that actually sounds pretty good, I think some of the things could be longer, but otherwise I agree.



> Well thats my hypothesis what could occur.   Unless they are creative and using the first anime as a jumping off point and being creative with Asuna's past and tie that in with Wilhelm.   And somehow rush through material up to the Magic World Arc.



I don't think that would work, especially since I would think that shaft would be the new anime, and they didn't do the old one


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Hopefully, actually im sure it will be, since we have people subbing the OVA's.



Na, I'm talking legal streaming, not subbing.   

Because Funimation holds the Negima licenses, and they have been streaming legal subs of One Piece and the FMA2 anime.  So why not the new Negima as well?



~Greed~ said:


> I was actually think the exact same thing, though brotherhood actually never went to normal pacing, is still pretty fast, and alot of new things that weren't in the first anime were skipped.
> 
> Hopefully they just keep making the anime, without taking breaks in between, kind of like what they do with Naruto, Bleach and One piece.



Who knows.  But right now my gut says they could go the FMA2 route.



~Greed~ said:


> I don't think that would work, especially since I would think that shaft would be the new anime, and they didn't do the old one



If I remember right, when Ken was talking about the Ala Ruba OADs, he mentioned that he was working a deal with SHAFT.   So I think the odds are very likely that SHAFT will be the one to animate the new series.


----------



## Razza (Sep 8, 2009)

I find it odd that Negima has such a relatively small following on NF, especially since it seems to be far more popular elsewhere.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 8, 2009)

Razza said:


> I find it odd that Negima has such a relatively small following on NF, especially since it seems to be far more popular elsewhere.


Because people would rather swoon over Sasuke than enjoy the exploits of the ten-year old wizard teacher and friends. 

Fucking Sauce.

Although that's a good thing, actually. Less shipping.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Naruto fucking sucks, I wonder why its fandom didn't die after Part 2 began


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 8, 2009)

This manga really great. Slice of life / Romance / Comedy elements are much better than in most of other shounens.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2009)

Razza said:


> I find it odd that Negima has such a relatively small following on NF, especially since it seems to be far more popular elsewhere.



It's probably most people here can't get past the first several chapters, I know I almost gave up a couple times in the beginning.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I'm talking legal streaming, not subbing.
> 
> Because Funimation holds the Negima licenses, and they have been streaming legal subs of One Piece and the FMA2 anime.  So why not the new Negima as well?



Im actually hoping that funimation doesn't get the lisense to the new negima anime.....unless they already have it. I like fansubs alot better then the "official" subs that the dubbing companys put out. Not to mention that the last funimation anime I watched that was released online was never finished(shikabane hime). 



> Who knows.  But right now my gut says they could go the FMA2 route.



I atleast hope they don't skip over anything like bones is doing with FMA2.



> If I remember right, when Ken was talking about the Ala Ruba OADs, he mentioned that he was working a deal with SHAFT.   So I think the odds are very likely that SHAFT will be the one to animate the new series.



Thats good, I'm fine with shaft as long as they don't use cheap 3D backrounds like the ones they use in bokemonogatari and zetsubou sensei.



Emperor Joker said:


> It's probably most people here can't get past the first several chapters, I know I almost gave up a couple times in the beginning.



I was pretty much the same way, I almost gave up on the manga several times......but then the kyoto arc happened and I was hooked.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Im actually hoping that funimation doesn't get the lisense to the new negima anime.....unless they already have it. I like fansubs alot better then the "official" subs that the dubbing companys put out. Not to mention that the last funimation anime I watched that was released online was never finished(shikabane hime).



To be honest, most of the time I don't notice much differences between Ofsub and Fansub.   Though they do tend to use the wrong names, translate things that shouldn't be translated, and some other quirks that's the things that what annoys people about Ofsubs. 



~Greed~ said:


> I atleast hope they don't skip over anything like bones is doing with FMA2.



Well to be honest, some of the beginning can be skipped or fast forwarded, like the "getting to know the girls" episodes.   Though of course we can't skip Eva.  



~Greed~ said:


> Thats good, I'm fine with shaft as long as they don't use cheap 3D backrounds like the ones they use in bokemonogatari and zetsubou sensei.



Well I'll go by what they did with the Ala Ruba OADs.   Which seemed to be pretty good.



~Greed~ said:


> I was pretty much the same way, I almost gave up on the manga several times......but then the kyoto arc happened and I was hooked.



Yeah, especially with Setsuna's grand reveal in the hot springs.   That was the moment that really grabs you (lol pun).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I was pretty much the same way, I almost gave up on the manga several times......but then the kyoto arc happened and I was hooked.



Yeah by the time the Kyoto arc occured I was hooked as well. People just need to learn to give it a chance.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 8, 2009)

It's pretty strange how so many people don't. There are plenty of manga out there with pretty weak beginnings, but if you _dare_ say that they're not worth getting into, you'll get flamed to hell and back.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> To be honest, most of the time I don't notice much differences between Ofsub and Fansub.   Though they do tend to use the wrong names, translate things that shouldn't be translated, and some other quirks that's the things that what annoys people about Ofsubs.



I still usually prefer to watch fansubs like GG and Eclipse over official subs. Even though I can only understand a little bit of Japanese, Even I notice that they translate things incorrectly, and sometimes just mess things up completely.  



> Well to be honest, some of the beginning can be skipped or fast forwarded, like the "getting to know the girls" episodes.   Though of course we can't skip Eva.


I feel the same way. I wouldn't mind having a fast pace for the stuff that was already covered, but once they get to kyoto, I would prefer that they slow the pace down a bit.




> Well I'll go by what they did with the Ala Ruba OADs.   Which seemed to be pretty good.



I agree, and the magic world OVA's look even better.





> Yeah, especially with Setsuna's grand reveal in the hot springs.   That was the moment that really grabs you (lol pun).


lol, I remember reading that.




Emperor Joker said:


> Yeah by the time the Kyoto arc occured I was hooked as well. People just need to learn to give it a chance.



I feel the same way, theres so much hate for the series, especially on these forums, just because of the beginning chapters. People think its just fanservice and has no plot, while its really not. I mean , most of the haters on this forum that hate it and have only read like three chapters.


----------



## Razza (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess I can see it being somewhat hard to get into what with the beginning being much more like Love Hina (Thankfully Akamatsu said "Fuck you I'm doing a shonen fighting manga" after that.) I tried to get a friend who is nowhere near as hardcore of an anime/manga fan as I am (and I'm not even that hardcore) and he stated that it had "too much estrogen" and promptly dropped it despite my showing him some of the better fights including but not limited to bits and pieces of the Rakan Vs Negi fight. Then again, this same guy reads Naruto and Bleach from week to week which sorta makes me rage.

I picked up Negima on a whim really. The beginning I found interesting and certainly enough to keep me reading (often times I drop things simply because they fade on me) and I was fully hooked by Kyoto.

If anything, I found Negima easier to get into than, say, Hunter x Hunter which I found boring for the first 10 or so episodes/chapters of anime/manga respectively and only kept reading out of sheer lack of anything else to do at the time. Now that is still one of my favorites to this day yet I almost dropped it after like three chapters. It strikes me as odd that that has somewhat of a larger following on here than Negima.

And on the topic of Naruto, I think that there is only some crossover between the people who read/frequent that section of the forums and the people who go to Channel 12 and Floor 2. I know I never go to the Naruto sections anymore.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 8, 2009)

I only started reading Negima because it was mentioned so much on TVTropes, so I already knew it had some badass parts later on, which kept me going through the initial 16 "Love Hina-esque" chapters.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 8, 2009)

I started reading Negima after a friend recommended it to me, at first I was bored at the first few chapters, so I put in on hold, then I decided to give it another chance. I was thoroughly enjoying it by Kyoto


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 8, 2009)

My friend gave me the first 6 books for free during our freshman year (3 years ago) so I'm like, sweat deal! And started reading them then. She never got past those 6 which is why she doesn't like it and gave them to me. She also gave me other series so I guess she just doesn't read em before buying them.... friggin richie....


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 9, 2009)

xxBakaAkki said:


> She never got past those 6 which is why she doesn't like it and gave them to me.



We all know you only have one choice: you have to kill her.

I don't think I was ever really "bored" of Negima, I liked the non-combatness. The only thing that annoyed me was the Eva thing; I thought it was retarded that he wanted a student to come to class after she tried to kill him. It defies logic. So I think I put it on hold for awhile.

I also had the same shallow reason, Jugger. I figured it was at the top of the list for a reason and read it. Was really good, glad I did. Then I learned that he wrote Love Hina, too, and that was _amazing_. I'm officially an Akamatsu sheep till death.

Negima is the only manga I look forward to every week. (or every other, due to frequent breaks.)

Sure, there's some others than I enjoy and read, but Negima is the only one that makes me go "OH MY GOD NEW CHAPTER" and then sit down and read on the spot.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn there is probably golden week after next week so that means break chapter break chapter. Damn ken really is good with the timing of his breaks.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Damn there is probably golden week after next week so that means break chapter break chapter. Damn ken really is good with the timing of his breaks.



I thought he just did it every 3 weeks. 

Also, my reason was that I watched the anime and thought it was decent, so I decided to read the manga since I heard it was better.......now that Ive read the manga I know that the anime sucks in comparison, but that was my reason.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Damn there is probably golden week after next week so that means break chapter break chapter. Damn ken really is good with the timing of his breaks.



Golden Week is in May.  

But the 21st is a Holiday.   So who knows if Manga will come out that week.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Reason I started reading this is because I saw some scans of Rakan in the OBD


----------



## Gene (Sep 9, 2009)

Was looking for some good shounen after reading shit like Psyren and Fairy Fail. There were Negima threads every now and then on /a/ so I gave it shot. Was blown away when I hit the Mahora Festival arc.


----------



## Razza (Sep 9, 2009)

Gene said:


> Was looking for some good shounen after reading shit like Psyren and Fairy Fail. There were Negima threads every now and then on /a/ so I gave it shot. Was blown away when I hit the Mahora Festival arc.



The Negima threads on /a/ were essentially what clued me into the series. Still say they are some of the best discussion on that board.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 9, 2009)

I read love hina, found it awesome so I picked up negima.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 9, 2009)

I started to read Negima after seeing some pics from later in he manga. But unlike most of us I was hooked up since chapter 1 probably because I have the same sense o Humore like Akamatsu so it cracked me up. when Kyoto ac ended I was die-hard fanboy.




> The Negima threads on /a/ were essentially what clued me into the series. Still say they are some of the best discussion on that board.



I * know* i will look like a total noob but what forum does the /a/ stands for? Cause I want to viit it now.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I * know* i will look like a total noob but what forum does the /a/ stands for? Cause I want to viit it now.



Their talking about 4chan.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 9, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Their talking about 4chan.


lol 4chan.

I got into Negima for the fanservice. 

I feel guilty.

I was young!


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2009)

Surprised nobody posted it yet:

hhftyy



> Kodansha’s homepage for the Maho Sensei Negima! ~Mou Hitotsu no Sekai~ OAD series has formally announced plans to release a *Negima feature anime film in 2011*. The movie is being produced in response to especially strong sales of the OAD releases. The 3 episode Shiroki Tsubasa Ala Alba OAD series reportedly sold a combined 242,000 copies. Demand for the upcoming 4 episode Mou Hitotsu no Sekai series is so strong that the first episode will have an initial production run of 70,000 copies. *The first DVD volume of the Mou Hitotsu no Sekai series will be included in limited edition copies of Negima manga volume 27 that go on sale September 17th.*



Japanese Website Announcement (Translated)


Kind of wish they talked about the new anime series.


----------



## Gene (Sep 9, 2009)

Anybody have a link where I can keep track of all the volume covers?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised nobody posted it yet:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Are we actually sure theres going to be a new anime, and we weren't just misunderstanding about the movie in 2011.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2009)

Afraid it looks like that, the news of the anime was really news of the animated movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Afraid it looks like that, the news of the anime was really news of the animated movie.



Awww, pity, but maybe we could hope for a series of movies.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> So I guess we got all hyped up for nothing.



Yeah, sorry about that.  



Emperor Joker said:


> Awww, pity, but maybe we could hope for a series of movies.



Never know, the movie's popularity could spark off a third series.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

*Canon Negima and My Fanfiction*

I have been reading Negima for two years now, and originally read it for the fanservice and comedic elements. So when it became a full-blown shonen manga at the Mahora tournament, I was hooked, and since then, I stopped reading it for the fanservice, but kept reading for the story itself.

The most recent chapter is my favorite chapter of any manga, _ever_. NegixChachamaru is my favorite pairing, next to NegiHarem, and it had the most romantic of all the pactios in the series so far. At least in my opinion.

I've loved NegixChachamaru since we found out she loved way back in volume 9. Since then I have clung to any bit of development or hints, and it paid off, w00t. Now I think more people will see it as a contender for a single-girl ending. Though _I_ am hoping for a harem ending, because if I was in Negi's place, there'd be no way in hell that I could choose one girl over any of the others, I'm just not that kind of guy.

Since there isn't a Negima fanfiction thread (lulz), I decided I may as well post a link to my fanfiction here too. 

*dazy*

You can read the summary in my sig. Negi will be much darker and more mature, and a bit of a perv. Because what guy _wouldn't_ get his perv on while surrounded by all those chicks?

I plan to rewrite chapters two and three (out of three chapters) because I have found Negi's personality to be too much like his father's, and he despises him.

If you guys could be generous enough to drop a review, I would be much obliged. I promise it's not a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder if there another character with "Mana" name and also dark/tanned skin color.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2009)

Where you get that picture from?  

Inspite of the name tag saying Mana, she looks more like Kaede to me than Mana.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Where you get that picture from?
> 
> Inspite of the name tag saying Mana, she looks more like Kaede to me than Mana.



I thought that too.... cute pic none the less though :3


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Where you get that picture from?


Sharin no Kuni, Himawari Shoujo ( Insect Warfare )

Insect Warfare - translation project.

Great story and characters, currently waiting for another patch 


*Spoiler*: _more screenshotes_ 











Tyrannos said:


> Inspite of the name tag saying Mana, she looks more like Kaede to me than Mana.


Well, she is a foreigner in the game and has somewhat dark skin color, though now that you mention she does resemble Kaede... maybe the game's authors paid tribute to Akamatsu and did Kaede/Mana mix, loli version. Probably just a coincidence though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2009)

For a while there, you had me thinking there was another Negima game out there.  

You could be correct.  The artist could be a tributing to Akamatsu like you said.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 11, 2009)

To me, she looks more like Koala than either of those. That's how not-like Kaede/Mana she looks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> To me, she looks more like Koala than either of those. That's how not-like Kaede/Mana she looks.



That might be it, the game could be attempting to link the Negima and Love Hina continuity's since there's been rumor's for a while of both series sharing the same universe.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 11, 2009)

we have some  spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Godel has something to do with negi village. Now that he went berserk he is going to waste one use of Magia Erebia that he has


----------



## Razza (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*SHORYUKEN!*


In other news: why does Godel try to be as big of a douche as he can be? Fate is just on the level of being obnoxiously arrogant, Godel is a downright asshole and he seems to be weaker than fate anyway.

Also everyone totally called the SHTF paradigm shift in this chapter.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ku Fei, Chachamaru, and Natsumi vs Godel. You heard it fucking here first.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still call "Takamichi comes in for the save, then gets his ass beat by Godel"

Also, SHTF? What does that stand for?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling Takamichi is stronger than Godel, or otherwise not significantly weaker. Akamatsu doesn't seem like the type to let Takamichi's training from hell go to waste by getting beat by the talented kid. A Nagi/Rakan level of equality if you will, with them being at similar levels even if they are not equal. Besides, Godel is an asshole. Assholes are fodder in Akamatsu world, like Tsukuyomi. Fodder before Fate.

Also, I assume SHTF = Shit hits the fan.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2009)

They really should just make a close to canon anime.
To smooth in the transition between the school to the fighting, they should just have Neji get battle testing while at the school teaching until the Eva arc and after that so it doesn't seem odd.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 11, 2009)

when the fuck is rakan gonna fight that evil bishi?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 12, 2009)

More spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Eva, Al and probably Eishun are meeting. What more do we need now that we see real Eva


----------



## Watchman (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




FUCK YEAH REAL EVA AND AL!

At first I thought the guy with them was Yuuna's dad, but the Furigana used definitely show it's Eishun.

Also, yay - Nodoka, Asakura and Chisame are going to do something!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Real Eva! 
Her expressions are priceless.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

I am confused

Is Yuuna's dad is one of the Ala Rubra team member? If yes, then how about Konoka's father?

This 2 characters really confused me like hell....some explanation would be appreciated.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 12, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I am confused
> 
> Is Yuuna's dad is one of the Ala Rubra team member? If yes, then how about Konoka's father?
> 
> This 2 characters really confused me like hell....some explanation would be appreciated.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not Yuuna's dad - it's Eishun, Konoka's dad that's there, but they do look somewhat similar. It's only because I can read a little Japanese and saw the characters that make the word "Eishun" that I could tell.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

It's good to see the real Eva and al again, I wonder what they're up to.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 12, 2009)

@OADs

On his diary, Akamatsu posted that all the OADs + Movie would have 5 hours of animation. So, Ala Alba (1~3) = 90 min -> Magical World (1~4) = 120 min -> Movie = 90 min. He even said that he could make an extra episode, to complete the MW saga, the Yue's arc.

@This chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



On Mangahelpers, people noticed that it's still HOT on Mahora (Eva and Al are whining about the heat), Eva is with the same outfit from the flashback episode, and it's October, 7 on MW... a time discrepancy... or something else? =]


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I am confused
> 
> Is Yuuna's dad is one of the Ala Rubra team member? If yes, then how about Konoka's father?



I'm really surprised that your asking if Konoka's father is one of the Ala Rubra, because we known he was since the Kyoto arc.  (The answer is yes.).

But Yuuna's dad isn't a member, as far as we know.  All we know is that he has some kind of connection to the magic world and was hiding it's existance from his daughter.



Maedhros said:


> @OADs
> 
> On his diary, Akamatsu posted that all the OADs + Movie would have 5 hours of animation. So, Ala Alba (1~3) = 90 min -> Magical World (1~4) = 120 min -> Movie = 90 min. He even said that he could make an extra episode, to complete the MW saga, the Yue's arc.
> 
> ...



Kind of thinking the first four OADs will cover the scattering and the reunions, while the movie deals directly with the action.

As for the spoiler, we best wait until the translation than wrack our brains trying to understand it.   


*Spoiler*: _But_ 



 I'm glad the old team is gathering.   Wonder if they know what's going on?


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm really surprised that your asking if Konoka's father is one of the Ala Rubra, because we known he was since the Kyoto arc.  (The answer is yes.).
> 
> But Yuuna's dad isn't a member, as far as we know.  All we know is that he has some kind of connection to the magic world and was hiding it's existance from his daughter.



Well, due to their similarities , I always confused between Konoka's father and Yuna's father...I guess this what got you if you read all the chapters non-stop. Too much information overloaded. 

and not to mentioned that Konoka's father jobbed in Kyoto arc somehow damaged his reputation as member of Ala Rubra for me..LOL


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not surprised that Eva hates the sun. After all she's still a vampire.


I'm just glad shes able to make an appearance.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 13, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> ..I guess this what got you if you read all the chapters non-stop. Too much information overloaded.



You can't really appreciate Negima until you have read it for the 2nd time.  Three times doesn't hurt either.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's probably still hot because the Mahora scene is a flashback. Although is it really October? I always figured it should be sometime late September.


----------



## Razza (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There was something posted awhile back about how, MW being Mars and all, it caused a lot of time discrepancies in the series to actually make sense. I forget how it worked but it was something along the lines of the difference between an Earth year and a Mars year (or was it day?)


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 13, 2009)

Razza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There was something posted awhile back about how, MW being Mars and all, it caused a lot of time discrepancies in the series to actually make sense. I forget how it worked but it was something along the lines of the difference between an Earth year and a Mars year (or was it day?)



*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be an awesome plot device. That would make no sense, honestly, since somebody should have noticed the difference in the length of days by now, but still awesome. Akamatsu does his research.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 15, 2009)

Source
You guys can watch the OAD here, the quality isn't very good but at least it's something.
Someone ripped from the Bandai Channel early release.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 16, 2009)

And just to be a complete ass, I'm posting the link to download it here. =)

 The uploading is finishing, I'll post it later.

EDIT: *Mahou Sensei Negima: Mou Hitotsu no Sekai (Low Quality Version-flv)*


----------



## Razza (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh come on. Someone posts and early link to the OAD and no one even bothers to come in? For shame.


----------



## Razza (Sep 16, 2009)

You should be 

No, its more just that usually we get several posts a day in here and we go 24 hours after the thing's posted without a response. I come back after class and expect at least some buzz on here about it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2009)

So when are we expecting subs ?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 17, 2009)

AQS says that they are working on the Subs right now.  So it should be out soon.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm thinking where they find the RAW for it, maybe they bought the OAD, but I doubt.

EDIT: On other news, the RAW for the chapter 264 are out Raw-Paradise.com.


----------



## Gene (Sep 17, 2009)

Are almost out two days ago?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Maedhros said:


> I'm thinking where they find the RAW for it, maybe they bought the OAD, but I doubt.
> 
> EDIT: On other news, the RAW for the chapter 264 are out Raw-Paradise.com.



Thanks for the Info. The raw was epic.



Razza said:


> You should be
> 
> No, its more just that usually we get several posts a day in here and we go 24 hours after the thing's posted without a response. I come back after class and expect at least some buzz on here about it.



I really have been busy(damn schoolwork). If I had known that the video was posted, I would have posted right away.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 17, 2009)

They have some problems with Kodansha, if I'm not mistake.
EDITAD HQ Version is out:
Link removed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Some sort of Kodasha request or something like that



Kodansha requested that they take them down? That sucks....Hopefully someone keeps translating it.


----------



## Razza (Sep 17, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Kodansha requested that they take them down? That sucks....Hopefully someone keeps translating it.



Oh, someone will. Just another publisher being butthurt about fansubs.


----------



## Razza (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh well, it will die down eventually.

On that note, anyone have a DDL of the HQ raw yet?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I made a epic AMV out of the OAD. Check it out.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAseXnceC0E[/YOUTUBE]

Its my first amv, but I believe I did a decent job.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 18, 2009)

i'm starting to like the governor general. too bad he got a fistfull of shoryuken


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I have to say I really liked this chapter.

After this chapter i think that:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Senate likely took advantage of the crash of the islands to blame Negi's mom and seized power, then attacked his village to try and insure that no heir survived to challenge their power. I'm curious though what secret Al is going to share.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

the governor general looks too insane to my liking.
Negi gives him an uppercut lol


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2009)

I must say I liked the chapter well enough, though I kind of assumed the government had something to do with it, they always have something to do with everything


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

yep, even in real life 
^^


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

Chapter felt really short for some reason.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, chapter did seem short... I guess there was a lot less dialogue and a lot more double pages?

Anyway, I was almost positive he was going to say his father did it. Then, next chapter, they'd explain how he didn't "do" it, but let it happen because he was off somewhere else that he thought was more important, and then Negi would have the whole "Do I really love my father?" arc, and then he'd set out to kill him, basically a massive Sasuke moment. Soooooo epicly glad they DIDN'T go the typical gay shounen route.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 18, 2009)

Godel continues to interest me. There isn't a single other antagonist who's able to play Negi like a drum as easily as he does.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Yeah, chapter did seem short... I guess there was a lot less dialogue and a lot more double pages?
> 
> Anyway, I was almost positive he was going to say his father did it. Then, next chapter, they'd explain how he didn't "do" it, but let it happen because he was off somewhere else that he thought was more important, and then Negi would have the whole "Do I really love my father?" arc, and then he'd set out to kill him, basically a massive Sasuke moment. Soooooo epicly glad they DIDN'T go the typical gay shounen route.


Akamatsu is better than Kishimoto. Sauce moments won't happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2009)

The 1st OAD was awesome and Fucking Jack Rakan in the opening !

And sucker puncher Negi !


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> The 1st OAD was awesome and Fucking Jack Rakan in the opening !
> 
> And sucker puncher Negi !



I knew Negi was going to do that, there was no way in hell he was going to let Godel get away with what he just said.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I knew Negi was going to do that, there was no way in hell he was going to let Godel get away with what he just said.


I want to see Nodoka fucking rip Godel apart with just words, logic, and mind-reading. It would be so terribly awesome.

Too bad it'd probably never happen.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 18, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Godel continues to interest me. There isn't a single other antagonist who's able to play Negi like a drum as easily as he does.



I'm guessing he wanted Negi to hit him to use as a pretext for arresting him or something like that.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm guessing he wanted Negi to hit him to use as a pretext for arresting him or something like that.


Like there's anybody in the police that can stop him.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 18, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Like there's anybody in the police that can stop him.



Maybe Godel will be able to stop Negi himself. Or at least get to Negi's harem. It doesn't help that Negi chose three non-fighters to go with him into the office. I mean I can understand bringing Nodoka as a mind reader but what the hell is Chisame and Asakura going to do?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 18, 2009)

Man, what a great chapter.   Negi being majorly mindfucked by Godel.   And I wonder if he was really telling the truth is that it was the Senate behind this all along?

And Chisame calling Negi a gigolo.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 18, 2009)

Did Akamatsu just bring this whole revenge thing out of no where?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Did Akamatsu just bring this whole revenge thing out of no where?


Nope. It's been brought up but left on the backburner. The deal with the demon count was basically about revenge, and look what happened to Negi then. He just eventually decided that the Count was a cool guy and let him off.


----------



## Razza (Sep 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Did Akamatsu just bring this whole revenge thing out of no where?



Back in the demon arc in between Kyoto and the Festival there was a whole thing on revenge.

I liked this chapter just because it brings us closer to my proposed ending wherein Negi becomes the new Mage of the Beginning and ends up being the last boss against his Harem. Speaking of the harem, when is fake Asuna officially going to join and real Asuna coming back? After the ball I suppose.

Also, Godel has unlimited rapeface works.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so confused. WTH is gayvernor plan? It's like he's going out off his way to make Negi hate him. But why? He don't have to look for a excuse to arrest Negi- he already has one.  The only thing that comes to my mind is that he for some reason wants ME to encroach Negi and thus feeds it with hatred.


And WTF with the senate being Negi true enemies? I don't want the final battle to be Negi vs  Some old fat bald guys.


I hope Negi crushes Godel next chapter- he gets on my nerves.


BTW: Yo Godel, I'm really happy for you, Imma let you finish but Fate was one of the best vilians of ALL TIME!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 18, 2009)

Needs Takamichi to punch a hole through the roof and smash Godel's face in.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 18, 2009)

Shit is about to hit the fucking fan.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 18, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Shit is about to hit the fucking fan.




Agreed- non of the boring stuff from now on. Now it will be pure undiluted action!






---------------------

BTW, It is me or did Negi become horribly  overprotective towards Asuna- He's too afraid to take her but takes three non combatants - I wonder why


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 18, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> BTW, It is me or did Negi become horribly  overprotective towards Asuna- He's too afraid to take her but takes three non combatants - I wonder why



Well she is the princess and Godel knows (or at least he hinted it, right?). So he's trying to protect her >_> W/e. He's a tard for takin 3 non-coms with him, I agree.

AND WTF IS HAPPENING WITH RAKKAN AND FATE?!?!?! D:<

At least Negima has faster paced and awesomer fight scenes than BLEACH. Bleach is gay. They won't stop fucking fighting. T_T (lol random topic change)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 18, 2009)

Epic chapter, though it seemed shorter than usual.

also, I re-uploaded my Negima amv, just skip to 1:07. Im trying to avoid bullshit copyright and terms of use violation claims, so I put a random picture before the video.....I hate youtube nowadays.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fpspGTY-8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razza (Sep 18, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> .....I hate youtube nowadays.



BAAAW PEOPLE ARE WATCHING THE OPENINGS TO ANIME ON YOUTUBE. BAN FUCKING EVERYONE!



> And WTF with the senate being Negi true enemies? I don't want the final battle to be Negi vs Some old fat bald guys.



Superspecialawesome theory time: I think they may have been trying to get to Negi, Godel and the government of MW in general that is. From Rakan's movie it seems like the entire system of higher-ups was corrupt and essentially in the pocket of the MotB during the war. Godel also mentions ME. Perhaps they were trying to drive Negi off of the deep end to get him to replace the MotB or something?

/dumbtheory



> BTW, It is me or did Negi become horribly overprotective towards Asuna- He's too afraid to take her but takes three non combatants - I wonder why



Because putting the princess in danger when she may give Negi's party huge clout is a bad thing, besides which he chose the ones he chose for tactical reasons rather than combat abilities. Otherwise he would have taken Asuna, Setsuna, Kotarou, Kaede, or Ku Fei withhim if he wanted to completely overpower Godel.


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2009)

lol I feel like Godel got to the point way too fast. Like he was all in Negi's face about it. Though that might be part of his plan to rile him up.

Also wow I forgot what Negima spreads look like. When was the last time since we had one?

One more thing, could somebody point out where Nodoka's flash to that old guy came from? Drawing a blank here  as to who that even is.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's something that's been bugging me for a while. Since Negi is now the last direct bloodline descendant from Arika, that makes him the last prince in line to the throne of Ostia. Doesn't this mean that all the stuff that the Mega whatchmacallit took over belongs to him? Doesn't he technically outrank the governor general anyway? 

As for what Godel is planning, I have no idea. I mean, within 5 seconds of him opening his mouth, Negi clocks him. Is that what he was trying to accomplish? Or is he deliberately trying to get ME to devour Negi?

Argh, Can't wait for next week


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2009)

I got to admit though, Godel going "Nope it's not anybody you'd normally suspect of doing it...It was fucking me!!!! that ruined your life" was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> BTW, It is me or did Negi become horribly  overprotective towards Asuna- He's too afraid to take her but takes three non combatants - I wonder why



To me if he was overprotective, he would've took her with him so he could protect her.   I figure why he didn't take her is because Godel could've revealed Asuna's past.


But I have to admit, when I read that scene, I had the impression that Negi probably knows that's not the real Asuna.   And that it won't be revealed for a couple of chapters.



xxBakaAkki said:


> Well she is the princess and Godel knows (or at least he hinted it, right?). So he's trying to protect her >_> W/e. He's a tard for takin 3 non-coms with him, I agree.
> 
> Na, I think his intention was go gauge Godel in a battle of wits than in a physical battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 19, 2009)

Negi took only non-combatants because he knows he's the strongest combatant, although Kaede may actually outrank him. If a fight broke out, the other combatants would only get in his way: at least he has the other three for support that actually helps. Although Chisame seems to only be there as his adviser; he seems incredibly attached to her these days. I think there's an overall purpose to this.

As for the off-topic little thingy: Yes, Bleach blows. I doubt many would disagree with you.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 19, 2009)

On a semi-related note, the next OAD should be the one where Negi uses the aging pill. What do you think they are going to do for voices? Get a male voice for Negi And Kotarou, or use the same voices, and slightly lower em? As for Rakan, I've been trying to think who the best voice would be, and the only one I can come up with is the guy who voices Jiraiya, for some reason. Epic Pervert, and epic badass. 

You guys got any suggestions?


----------



## Razza (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it was stated somewhere (though don't quote me on this) that there weren't additional voices for their older selves. Inoue can at least do a good male voice so Kotarou should be decent though I worry about Negi.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 19, 2009)

We were talking about revenge, and how that seemed to come out of nowhere, since it's been a while since the last time anybody said anything about it in the manga. I was going back and rereading it, and I noticed something. In Chapter 208, pg 13 the second to last panel has Negi in front of a bunch of burning buildings. She called it his original self, which means that the drive for him comes from here. It's probably because of his desire for vengeance that he could learn ME. After all, wanting to find your father isn't a negative emotion. 

Still, what happens during Encroachment? Does he turn into a monster, or become a ghoul, or lose all reason and start killing randomly? And although the writer never takes the cheap way out, could it be that if he masters the encroachment, he gains another level, like Ichigo when he controlled the hollow part of him? 

I know, I know, it's blasphemy to even compare Bleach to this, but just for reference's sake.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2009)

I really don't see Negi having an evil twin or half, after all he was just a 4 year old at the time. 



Razza said:


> I think it was stated somewhere (though don't quote me on this) that there weren't additional voices for their older selves. Inoue can at least do a good male voice so Kotarou should be decent though I worry about Negi.



I always got the impression that Teenage Negi would be voiced by Nagi's Seiyuu, to run with the Negi looking like Nagi theme.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, but which one? The Nagi from the first or second anime series? Neither really seemed to catch the true voice of him, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 19, 2009)

do we have subs for the OAD yet?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 19, 2009)

Shit got real now:ho


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I want to see Nodoka fucking rip Godel apart with just words, logic, and mind-reading. It would be so terribly awesome.
> 
> Too bad it'd probably never happen.



I like this .


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2009)

> And although the writer never takes the cheap way out, could it be that if he masters the encroachment, he gains another level, like Ichigo when he controlled the hollow part of him?


when the time comes for the encroachment eva will help him overcome it and negi will be forced to train in the same path as his father. ME is the indirect way to power as he has to power up to get strong but if he masters the way of light he will be like rakan and nagi who are strong without powering up


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> do we have subs for the OAD yet?



If we do someone please link to it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 19, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> when the time comes for the encroachment eva will help him overcome it and negi will be forced to train in the same path as his father. ME is the indirect way to power as he has to power up to get strong but if he masters the way of light he will be like rakan and nagi who are strong without powering up




I hope that negi gets to keep Magea Erebea since its a freaking badass technique. I dont want him to follow his fathers path, especially since he is nothing like Nagi. Besides, both Rakan and Eva already stated that Negi was suited for the darkness, getting rid of Megea erebea at this point would be dumb. Like others have said, when the encroachment finishes, he'll probably go berserk, and after he gains control, hell probably gain a power up.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anybody seen this? 
[IMG=i want to hold you]http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs50/i/2009/262/6/5/i_want_to_hold_you_by_UcHiHa_sHiRuKa.jpg[/IMG]

Can we consider this legitimate? I don't know whether the article is trustworthy.

Also, as far as sealing ME, I doubt that that can be done, unless the underlying darkness is dealt with first. Still, a lot of people have mentioned that Godel may not have been referring to "us" to include him, but those who came before him. Maybe his goal is to use Negi to eliminate his enemies. Why he would need this when he is plenty strong himself I don't know. 

Plus, would you really vote for this guy? I mean, who on earth would find him even remotely trustworthy?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 19, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Has anybody seen this?
> [IMG=i want to hold you]http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs50/i/2009/262/6/5/i_want_to_hold_you_by_UcHiHa_sHiRuKa.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Can we consider this legitimate? I don't know whether the article is trustworthy.



So it was true, we are getting a new anime and not just a movie, freaking epic.



> Also, as far as sealing ME, I doubt that that can be done, unless the underlying darkness is dealt with first. Still, a lot of people have mentioned that Godel may not have been referring to "us" to include him, but those who came before him. Maybe his goal is to use Negi to eliminate his enemies. Why he would need this when he is plenty strong himself I don't know.



I dont think that the darkness in negi's heart will go away with just getting revenge. Maybe it would go away if the people in his village were healed from bieng stone, and he finally finds his dad though.

Plus, would you really vote for this guy? I mean, who on earth would find him even remotely trustworthy?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> So it was true, we are getting a new anime and not just a movie, freaking epic.


Where are you seeing that a TV series is confirmed?


----------



## rhino25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa... new anime? based on the manga plot? I wont hold my breath, but my heart rate did just increase slightly.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Has anybody seen this?
> Source
> 
> Can we consider this legitimate? I don't know whether the article is trustworthy.



That's refering to the Negima movie.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, you are right. Apparently the 4th and final installment of the OVA will be released as a movie instead, but that means that there will be no anime series. What a pity.  

contest thread


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 19, 2009)

Lollerman321 said:


> Yeah, you are right. Apparently the 4th and final installment of the OVA will be released as a movie instead, but that means that there will be no anime series. What a pity.
> 
> contest thread



ah...that sucks, Hopefully one day we can get a good full anime adaption.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2009)

The way that advertisement saying,  "Negima Saga Final", it sounds like the magic world is the final arc to the story.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> The way that advertisement saying,  "Negima Saga Final", it sounds like the magic world is the final arc to the story.



Can't be, there's still too much crap to do.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 20, 2009)

Advertisement? Are you talknig about for an OVA or something? That would just mean it's the final episode of that OVA, wouldn't it?

On top of that, keep in mind the Japanese "think" they know English, when in fact they don't. For all we know "saga final" could really mean "pork chops and taders".


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2009)

Come now, don't insult the Japanese people like that.



Emperor Joker said:


> Can't be, there's still too much crap to do.



The Anime's in 2011, surely Negima would be done by then.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Come now, don't insult the Japanese people like that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Anime's in 2011, surely Negima would be done by then.


It's unlikely that Negima's going for a seven year run. Surely ten years at least!


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

oh my... 2010 that would mean more negima to come on the years to come

oh my so many come


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2009)

just read the chapter.
Ken knows to generate hype.

Godel's a beast if he mastered Eishun's tech's, Nodoka needs to start reading minds...or not, Godel might kill her if she tries >.>

AAARGH SO MUCH HYPE


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> It's unlikely that Negima's going for a seven year run. Surely ten years at least!



I really don't get that impression, given what's going on.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I really don't get that impression, given what's going on.



Have you forgot already Ken breaks? probably 5 years is more likely


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2009)

Well then we shall see.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 20, 2009)

Even once Negima finishes, I can't see Ken just abandoning this little universe he's created. Just as we've had references throughout Negima to Love Hina and A.I.Love You, I get the feeling that once Negima's done, Ken's going to do another Shonen set in this world, exploring a different side of it, or something.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Come now, don't insult the Japanese people like that.



Hardly an insult. I could go on about the American teens who use phrases like "Kawaii" or refer to themselves with "Chan", if you'd like, or I could just link you to this article: Mutsumix's site (Forthose curious, I fall under category C, "Deer in Headlights")




> The Anime's in 2011, surely Negima would be done by then.



Um, no? Negima has been going since what, 2002, 2003? I would consider where we are as a little past the half-way point. 2011 is a little over a year away, which would be a maximum of 52 chapters, including holidays/golden week. A more realistic number, based on last year, would be 38-39. What's happened in 38 chapters? Well, not much, cuz 38 chapters ago they were in the middle of their fight with Fate's party. After that, we had his movie, the fight with Rakan, and then the Godel arc.

Don't think it'll end in a year. It's popular as it is.

Nor do I think that Ken would tell everyone that his manga is ending in 2011. No sane artist does that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Even once Negima finishes, I can't see Ken just abandoning this little universe he's created. Just as we've had references throughout Negima to Love Hina and A.I.Love You, I get the feeling that once Negima's done, Ken's going to do another Shonen set in this world, exploring a different side of it, or something.



I agree.   Just the question of what kind of story he's going to do next? 

But if you think about it, there is two common themes with his stories, one being harem of course, but the second is that it all revolves around schools.  (High School - A.I. Love You, College - Love Hina, Middle School - Negima).



CoonDawg said:


> Um, no? Negima has been going since what, 2002, 2003? I would consider where we are as a little past the half-way point. 2011 is a little over a year away, which would be a maximum of 52 chapters, including holidays/golden week. A more realistic number, based on last year, would be 38-39. What's happened in 38 chapters? Well, not much, cuz 38 chapters ago they were in the middle of their fight with Fate's party. After that, we had his movie, the fight with Rakan, and then the Godel arc.
> 
> Don't think it'll end in a year. It's popular as it is.
> 
> Nor do I think that Ken would tell everyone that his manga is ending in 2011. No sane artist does that.



Hey, if that's what you believe man.   But from my viewpoint, the story is reaching it's climax.   Then when he gets back, they are to graduate. 

And Negima has been running over twice as long as Love Hina did.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

nah, i think all of his students gets pactio cards... just like in the neo negima anime


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 21, 2009)

An elementary school harem... I want to see it, just to say I've read it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 21, 2009)

any spoilers out yet? or break?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 21, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> any spoilers out yet? or break?



Theres no chapter this week due to the magazine taking a break.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

break again...


----------



## Razza (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs less sex with wife and more Jack Rakan.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

oh my... trading the wife for jack rakan 

that will hurt your a~~


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 22, 2009)

Razza said:


> Needs less sex with wife and more Jack Rakan.



Do we really want Ken to spend more time on the manga and not his wife?  Have we forgotten the lesson of Kentaro and To Love-Ru?

So let Ken spend quality time with the hot wife.  It ensures the manga staying alive and being creative.  


Perhaps other mangakas could learn from this lesson as well.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> An elementary school harem... I want to see it, just to say I've read it.



I don't know if this would be incredibly awesome,  incredibly cute or  incredibly creepy. 


Probably all three


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 22, 2009)

Razza said:


> Needs less sex with wife and more Jack Rakan.



Its not just Akamatsu thats taking a break. The magazine that published negima is taking a break.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> An elementary school harem... I want to see it, just to say I've read it.


Well...Akamatsu already made a series about elementary girls but it's shoujo not harem.

Monochrome


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Fights in One piece are boring?



WHAT. THE. FUCK.

First, I never knew of this. Second, story is... no comment.


----------



## Razza (Sep 22, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Its not just Akamatsu thats taking a break. The magazine that published negima is taking a break.



Okay, and my statement still applies to the other 9999999 breaks.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 22, 2009)

Razza said:


> Okay, and my statement still applies to the other 9999999 breaks.



True. Your right that he takes way too many breaks.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Well...Akamatsu already made a series about elementary girls but it's shoujo not harem.
> 
> Jeeves and Wooster



Oh I read that  Like the first 5 pages before I put it down thinkin' "What da hell?". Freakin aliens with kitty ears >_> I didn't even know it was by Ken either haha.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> True. Your right that he takes way too many breaks.



Pssh, are you guys really complaining because you have to wait another week for the next chapter, when we have to wait months and months for chapters like with Bastard!! and Berserk then I'll start complaining.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

haha.. right right

it's understandable for negima to take a break since he has to google about mars and its places...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Pssh, are you guys really complaining because you have to wait another week for the next chapter, when we have to wait months and months for chapters like with Bastard!! and Berserk then I'll start complaining.


Bastard and Berserk are irregularly released manga by default. Negima is supposed to be weekly. It doesn't really compare, although the wait for Bastard and Berserk chapters are probably much worse.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

i want to ask, where can i find the negima OAD? please tell me PLEASE! I beg you guys on my knees....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Bastard and Berserk are irregularly released manga by default. Negima is supposed to be weekly. It doesn't really compare, although the wait for Bastard and Berserk chapters are probably much worse.



I know I'm just saying we really don't have that much room to complain, when there are other people who have to wait months for thier next chapter. But irregardless I get what your saying.


----------



## Razza (Sep 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I know I'm just saying we really don't have that much room to complain, when there are other people who have to wait months for thier next chapter. But irregardless I get what your saying.



Yes, we could have a Hunter x Hunter on our hands which would be much worse.

It isn't really complaining so much as joking anyway.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> what app will i use to open this?


Bittorrent clients. I like uTorrent myself.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 26, 2009)

There is one  spoiler picture  out and it won´t disappoint


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> There is one  spoiler picture  out and it won?t dissapoint



Lol, I was about to post that. Any idea what it says?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 26, 2009)

Here  is another one like i said before this chapter won?t disappoint


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like a fusion of negi and kotaro lolz


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 26, 2009)

Kyuubi going Negi?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe too much drugs called magia erebia


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2009)

He looks like a Demon God or something..


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here  is another one like i said before this chapter won?t disappoint


WTF? I really wouldn't want to see Eva on that form. This demonic Negi is getting on my nerves...

Now we only need berserk mode Asuna to fight him.


----------



## Gene (Sep 26, 2009)

oh god Negi

not sure if want

looks pretty stupid


----------



## Ladd (Sep 26, 2009)

6-tail Negi, do not want.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here  is another one like i said before this chapter won?t disappoint



Holy crap, That looks awesome, but i'm not sure I like it or not.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 26, 2009)

Negi darkness is strong 

Yeah, the next thing that dark Negi should do...become a rapist and rape his student...and Fate-sama have to step in in the order to save his harem from this notorious rapist.

It is not longer about saving or destroy the world quest, it is about saving your harem if you are a man or a doll.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 26, 2009)

*sigh* Negi going Kyuubi....

People becoming psychotic monsters with the power of darkness is growing old for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2009)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *sigh* Negi going Kyuubi....
> 
> People becoming psychotic monsters with the power of darkness is growing old for me.



The secondary effect of Magica Erebea was told to us a long time ago and Rakan did say to fake Eva that  they were starting to get to Negi..

Dunno why everybody takes this as a cliche'd twist right now..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The secondary effect of Magica Erebea was told to us a long time ago and Rakan did say to fake Eva that  they were starting to get to Negi..
> 
> Dunno why everybody takes this as a cliche'd twist right now..



Frankly I don't care if the super-powered evil side is currently cliche, teh form still looks awesome, though I wonder what effect it will have on his body.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 26, 2009)

Well the form could mean Negi has immersed himself well deep inside Evangeline's Dark Magic to obtain a form similiar to that of a devil. 

Though the design is rather nice, if it becomes anything like next thing we know, Negi loses his mind, goes on a rampage and attacks every single person he sees. Then he regrets it and enters Heroic BSOD mode


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2009)

^I am more interested in seeing how strong he is in this form.

I mean,is he stronger than his full Thunder-God form,is he weaker,is he stronger but lacks the proper control and will thus seem weaker?


Could he beat Rakan as he is now?


----------



## Razza (Sep 26, 2009)

From a visual standpoint: it would be fine if it weren't for the fact that it looks like he fused with his EVIL FUCKING TUXEDO.

From a plot standpoint I'm still rooting for Darth Negi final battle so, all according to plan.


----------



## Lollerman321 (Sep 26, 2009)

You guys talk about it being cliched, but that's only because all we are seeing is a picture. The difference between being cliched and being important is why this is happening.

Think about it for a second: Is Magia Erebea the be all and end all of magic abilities? The answer is no. Rakan said it himself: it is a technique that Evangeline created while she was still weak. Did she use it when fighting the demon in Kyoto? No, because she had surpassed it. Magia Erebea cannot be the power that Negi needs because it is actually limiting him, unlike Kanka which brings out a person's innate strength, or turning him into a monster, meaning this is the wrong road for him. He's going to have to surpass it, or it will devour him, especially since the fundamental drive that he has is vengeance. 

As a side note, this is something I have been wondering for a while. Why did Chao come back? yes to change history and save people, but couldn't there be a simpler reason? 

Nodoka said that for this world to exist, it needs a place in the real world with enough empty space to support it. That place was Mars. 100 years from their timeline, humans will travel to mars and colonize it. But then what happens to the magic world? The place that that world was built on is being taken away by humans, and the two sides eventually go to war, since both their homes are being destroyed. That's when Chao's side realizes that their science isn't enough to win, and thus use science to turn their soldiers into comparable creatures. And who better to use than a descendant of the Thousand Master and whatever Negi becomes known as? 

This might be the reason she came back, to alert the world to the Magic world's existence so that in the future, the regular world might not be so quick to colonize mars. 

Well, this is just a theory, what do you guys think?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here  is another one like i said before this chapter won?t disappoint



Dear god, That new form is fucking epic, He looks like a demon lord or something.

I cant wait for the chapter now!


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2009)

SOMEBODY gonna get crushed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here  is another one like i said before this chapter won?t disappoint



Shit looks intense .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Shit looks intense .



I think were going to have a new form of negi to use in the OBD.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I think were going to have a new form of negi to use in the OBD.



I predict threads putting Negi's new form against H2Ichigo and/or KN6 Naruto to pop up 30 seconds after chapter release


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah! Shit just got real!!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I predict threads putting Negi's new form against H2Ichigo and/or KN6 Naruto to pop up 30 seconds after chapter release



Probably, Most of the threads involving him are probably going to made by me. Though Im not going to put him against H2I since he would murderstomp H2I and KN6/8 combined.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Probably, Most of the threads involving him are probably going to made by me. Though Im not going to put him against H2I since he would murderstomp H2I and KN6/8 combined.




Maybe not you but SOMEONE going to make it's like OBD rule that every new character/ new version of character must be put against Bleach and/or Naruto. And every character with evil form will have to fight those two. 




PS. You are right , you make most of recent Negima threads in the OBD! Thanks for spreading Negima love man! I love you (In platonic way ). I will help if i find time.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I think were going to have a new form of negi to use in the OBD.



Hellz yeah .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Maybe not you but SOMEONE going to make it's like OBD rule that every new character/ new version of character must be put against Bleach and/or Naruto. And every character with evil form will have to fight those two.



Your right that most other people put him up against H2I and KN6, but I wouldn't. I might put him up against a high tier One Piece character though since they are the only ones who are on a similar level. Though after this transformation, I might have to put hi up against someone stronger than that.





> PS. You are right , you make most of recent Negima threads in the OBD! Thanks for spreading Negima love man!



I like making negima threads, Though alot of OBD'rs hate the series. I have converted a few people who didn't like Negima into fans though..




> I love you (In platonic way ).



lol no homo....Unless your a girl



> I will help if i find time.



Thanks, more help with threads is always appreciated.



Platinum said:


> Hellz yeah .


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Your right that most other people put him up against H2I and KN6, but I wouldn't. I might put him up against a high tier One Piece character though since they are the only ones who are on a similar level. Though after this transformation, I might have to put hi up against someone stronger than that.



I know that and You know that but OBD has its own wisdom... 







> I like making negima threads, Though alot of OBD'rs hate the series. I have converted a few people who didn't like Negima into fans though..



I could never get why some people there hate Negima.

Good thing most of best debaters are actually Negima fans ( including guys like EM whose mine role model  )





> lol no homo....Unless your a girl



Sorry I'm a guy but don't worry I'm as Straight as Setsuna or even straighter so  it's cool





> Thanks, more help with threads is always appreciated.



My plesure.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I know that and You know that but OBD has its own wisdom...








> I could never get why some people there hate Negima.
> 
> Good thing most of best debaters are actually Negima fans ( including guys like EM whose mine role model  )



Its becuase most of them have only read the shitty first chapters. Some of them actually still dont like it even after reading the whole thing, and claim they only read it for Rakan. Though it is good that the best debater in the OBD is one of the biggest Negima fans.




> Sorry I'm a guy but don't worry *I'm as Straight as Setsuna* or even straighter so  it's cool




That would mean your about as straight as bent coat hanger bro.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty much me, Emperor Joker, Greed, and Endless Mike, are the only Negima fans in the OBD.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Pretty much me, Emperor Joker, Greed, and Endless Mike, are the only Negima fans in the OBD.



Skiboydoggy is also a fan. So are Dark Evangel, Aku Shinigami and Charcan but they are rarely online nowadays.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Pretty much me, Emperor Joker, Greed, and Endless Mike, are the only Negima fans in the OBD.


I resent that statement.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I resent that statement.



I mentioned you.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I resent that statement.



My bad .

We are a rare breed in the OBD though.

I still plan on converting a few people there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I think were going to have a new form of negi to use in the OBD.



Hell yes we are! I can't wait, I just wish the DSPV would stop bashing the series.


----------



## Razza (Sep 27, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Sorry I'm a guy but don't worry I'm as Straight as Setsuna or even straighter so  it's cool



And that deserves a rep for making me laugh.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hell yes we are! I can't wait, I just wish the DSPV would stop bashing the series.



Most of them just do it for traditions sake.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> My bad .
> 
> We are a rare breed in the OBD though.
> 
> I still plan on converting a few people there.



I converted a few, Though its hard to make the hardcore haters read the series. You just started reading it not long ago right Platinum? was it because of some posts in the OBD?



Emperor Joker said:


> Hell yes we are! I can't wait, I just wish the DSPV would stop bashing the series.



The hate is dying down, some of them have stopped basing it at every chance they get. Endless Mike even commented that the bashing was getting lazy lately.




Platinum said:


> Most of them just do it for traditions sake.



That's pretty much the way it is. Most of them just bash it because their buddies bash it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I converted a few, Though its hard to make the hardcore haters read the series. You just started reading it not long ago right Platinum? was it because of some posts in the OBD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been reading Negima for atleast 4 months or so. The OBD didn't really have much influence on me but it helped slightly. I just thought it looked like a good series.

It can be funny at times though.

The OBD runs on factions, and that's the way it's always been. Of course you can say that for most sections here.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I've been reading Negima for atleast 4 months or so. The OBD didn't really have much influence on me but it helped slightly. I just thought it looked like a good series.



I see, I thought it was you who just started reading recently, though 4 months is still pretty recent I guess.


> It can be funny at times though.



It can be, and it has been especially in the latest chapters.



> The OBD runs on factions, and that's the way it's always been. Of course you can say that for most sections here.



I know, the Negima faction is very small, though we do have a lot of good debaters on our side.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I see, I thought it was you who just started reading recently, though 4 months is still pretty recent I guess.



I know who you are talking about but his name escapes me. I believe it starts with neo.



> I know, the Negima faction is very small, though we do have a lot of good debaters on our side.



That we do. We may  not be the largest but we have on average far better caliber debates than most.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I know who you are talking about but his name escapes me. I believe it starts with neo.



I know that the neo guy just started reading, but I dont think it was him. Whatever....my memory sucks.




> That we do. We may  not be the largest but we have on average far better caliber debates than most.



We have EM on the Negima side, cant get much better than him. Charcan and aku are also good.....actually most of our debaters are pretty good.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 27, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Skiboydoggy is also a fan. So are Dark Evangel, Aku Shinigami and Charcan but they are rarely online nowadays.


Also add Kira-chan, Tuxx, and PDQ. If I remember correctly even Rild was a Negima fan too.

Btw the whole Negima hate started on this thread.

"You played your part exactly as he assumed."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 27, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Also add Kira-chan, Tuxx, and PDQ. If I remember correctly even Rild was a Negima fan too.
> 
> Btw the whole Negima hate started on this thread.
> 
> "You played your part exactly as he assumed."


That kills the "Negima fans can debate" thing we have going on.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Sep 27, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Also add Kira-chan, Tuxx, and PDQ. If I remember correctly even Rild was a Negima fan too.
> 
> Btw the whole Negima hate started on this thread.
> 
> "You played your part exactly as he assumed."



Hmmm.. Honestly I don't really think it started there, I think a lot of it came from all the Negima vs. One Piece threads where Negima raped, especially considering all the OP fandom in the OBD. I have to say the Kizaru vs. Negi is still one of my favorite threads ever.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 27, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> That kills the "Negima fans can debate" thing we have going on.


Not sure about Rild but the other 3 are pretty good debaters especially PDQ.





Aku Shinigami said:


> Hmmm.. Honestly I don't really think it started there, I think a lot of it came from all the Negima vs. One Piece threads where Negima raped, especially considering all the OP fandom in the OBD. I have to say the Kizaru vs. Negi is still one of my favorite threads ever.


I don't think it has something to do with One Piece even Orion admits that Negima is pretty good. Aldric, TWF, and CD doesn't really care much about One Piece and Aldric actually argues against One Piece. kurono76767 and Eldritch Gall trolls it for the sake of NegiXNagi. The rest tries hating it for the sake of the anti-Negima bandwagon hate in the OBD.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2009)

The OBD doesn't like it if it isn't super manly.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 27, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The OBD doesn't like it if it isn't super manly.



its more likely that they don?t like it because its stronger than one piece


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 27, 2009)

OBD?

It is more like OnePieceDome to me.

If I were you , I would avoid that place at all cost. It is unhealthy.


----------



## ninryu (Sep 27, 2009)

it's one of the best mangas i read, there's too much ecchi but konosetsu wins it all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 27, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The OBD doesn't like it if it isn't super manly.



It's only the DSPV that are like that.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> OBD?
> 
> It is more like OnePieceDome to me.
> 
> If I were you , I would avoid that place at all cost. It is unhealthy.


You just jealous the OBD is cool.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> OBD?
> 
> It is more like OnePieceDome to me.
> 
> If I were you , I would avoid that place at all cost. It is unhealthy.



Lol, most of the main posters in this thread are from the OBD. Aku, Dark Evangel, Ski, Me, Platinum......pretty much all of us post in the OBD.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 27, 2009)

The "best" argument Negima haters have is that it has too much fanservice. What funy is that the same guy go to FT thread and say that fanservice is only reason they still read it or go to bleach section and make dirty jokes about Hallibel lack of underwear and Matsumoto tendency to put her captain  in uncomfortable position.

Yay hypocrisy 



~Greed~ said:


> That would mean your about as straight as bent coat hanger bro.


 
What are you suggesting :amazed

OK so I'm straight like Konoka... wait, what?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 27, 2009)

Negima is my guilty pleasure. Strangely enough it's also the manga I look forward to the most each weekmonth.

Ken's story seems to suck me in more than the snoozefests known as Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope he doesn't start popping out random power ups Sasuke style.
Honestly the "Im angry, view mah new power I just pulled out of my arse" thing is tiring, it's at least better in that it was foreshadowed with Rakan though.

I hope Godel gets his head ripped off...or shoryuken'd I don't like that dude >.<

Negi's form is freaky looking though.
Super saiyan 3 hair.
Kotaro's beast legs.
Retarded looking symbols coming from his hands  IMO
Thick ass demon tail
Wings!??


He looks like a black super saiyan 3 with a pointed tail, it's awesome 
Also his face looks like spidermans 0_0.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Fanservice has really dwindled on it though lately.  It's pretty much in full Fighting-Shonen gear now.

Not gonna complain either way.  I liked it when it was a harem and I like it now that there is fighting.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Fanservice has really dwindled on it though lately.  It's pretty much in full Fighting-Shonen gear now.
> 
> Not gonna complain either way.  I liked it when it was a harem and I like it now that there is fighting.



I never liked the fanservice ether way, so I'm fine with all the fighting.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I never liked the fanservice ether way, so I'm fine with all the fighting.



Indeed.


*Spoiler*: _256_ 



Wow, Negi went berserker-rage on that guy.  Guess this is where the side-effects of that technique come in.  I'm pretty sure he would have killed him if the power of love hadn't of stopped him


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _256_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Theres really no doubt that negi would have killed him if the girls didn't stop him. All that was oing through his head was "kill kill kill", so Im pretty sure godel would be dead if not for the girls.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

can't wait for translated ones... ive been reading this for more than a yr now... and i miss ayaka... iinchoooo, im always reminded of her when yue says incho to that rich girl


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

migukuni said:


> can't wait for translated ones... ive been reading this for more than a yr now... and i miss ayaka... iinchoooo, im always reminded of her when yue says incho to that rich girl



Most people aren't too fond of Ayaka, mostly because of her fangirling over Negi I think.  I like her though, I'm hoping she gets a pactio sometime in the future.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

she got a pactio in the anime... he can summon a handsome guy who seems to have the power of sailor mask...

i like her coz she knows how to do jujutsu, and she's very pretty in the OAD... nice hair curves and face


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2009)

I love Ayaka and her pedo moments. Makes me lol.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 2, 2009)

Scans are out:
Kimeko's new artsy


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt too many people will agree with me, but I think that the most significant part of that chapter by far was


*Spoiler*: __ 



the image of Nagi with the tear in his eye. It proves something very significant is going on behind the scenes (he wants to be with his son but can't), and dispels most theories that he was actually inherently evil


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 2, 2009)

Evangeline's expressions are still priceless.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2009)

Very good chapter .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 2, 2009)

Did anyone else get an Angra Mainyu moment when Nodoka's diary turned up?

DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _New Chapter_ 





skiboydoggy said:


> Did anyone else get an Angra Mainyu moment when Nodoka's diary turned up?
> 
> DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE. DIE.



, I was wondering if anyone else read that and went "...Nasu?", though I was thinking more of Tsukihime-style THIS CHAIR.

Godel's starting to confuse me a little. He's either whacked in the head, or has more contingency plans than Batman - he wants Negi to join him, but doesn't mind if Negi kills him either?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2009)

negi is the most badass 10 year old ever


----------



## migukuni (Oct 2, 2009)

Eva-chan and me have already seen through this plot.

read the last page, everything can be deduced in her words


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Negi "killing" Godel would help Godel because everyone would turn against Negi as a "murderer", like his mom.

His ultimate goal seems to be revenge on Arika, which would mean killing Negi. Only way he can do that is rally support, which first requires him to prove that he's a monster. Generally, if you start killing government officials, you'll gain yourself a lot of public enemies.

Now I stress "kill" because Godel would either fake his death or pull out a Phoenix Down from somewhere.

Recap: Godel asked Arika out and she laughed at him, now he wants revenge. Most likely, if Arika was killed, Godel was to blame. No doubt that is what Nagi is trying to do right now: nuke Mars.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2009)

Anti-Negima For the win !

Kingdom Heart 2 Reference


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

So it seems that everyone is going to see Negi as either the son of the legendary hero, or the son of the "villainous" queen.  Interesting.  

The full consequences of this hasn't hit me yet though. I'm still awed at how Negi went berserker-rampage on Godel...looks like Eva is gonna have to step in and help him with controlling it.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 2, 2009)

It would be stupid if Eva step in right now, since she can't, unless KA pulls some stupid stunt just to put her there.

And I doubt the fake Eva can do anything about the Encroachment, I think the only one who can do something about it is the real Eva right now.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 2, 2009)

First things first. I think this chapter proves that Godel was wrong and Negi's deepest heart desire isn't revenge but finding his father. Agreed?


Also Rakan stated that Negi can go all out up to three times before reaching point of no return. Now one out two to go. Now I think he will finally snap against Fate when he finds what he done / is planing to do to Asuna but when will the middle fight happen I'm not sure. Any suggestions?




Crazy theory time: Godel we see is either brainwashed or is a golem similar to Fate who pretends to be him. And this is all shame made by Fate for some demented reason. I think that Because Eshiun would NEVER agreed to train such an asshole and Godel shames dont make any sense if he's working for himself. 

He either wants to kill Negi, make him public enemy number 1 or make him king of mars/ MAKE UP YOUR MIND.

If Fate is behind all of this it would make much more sense.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a good chapter.   I love how Chisame literally slaps sense into Negi.  Makes me grow even more fond of her.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 3, 2009)

Do you guys think that Fate and Negi somehow will become a friends in the end?


----------



## eunique (Oct 3, 2009)

The Evil who's the first akatsuki in your sig?

kotaro/negi fusion hihihi


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you guys think that Fate and Negi somehow will become a friends in the end?



Probably not.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Probably not.


There are no villains in Negima.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> There are no villains in Negima.



Well yes but i'm pretty confident that he is going to get killed off though.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2009)

I think that, given Fate's somewhat-benevolent-acts like taking care of war orphans etc, Negi's going to decide he's not really evil, and just hit him with some form of the "Inferna Scholastica" curse to depower him and drop him off in Mahora, or whatever.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 3, 2009)

so Fate isn't the last boss hmm...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you guys think that Fate and Negi somehow will become a friends in the end?



I honestly wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 3, 2009)

FatexNegi.

If this happens, I will kill myself. Not because my manga failed me, but because a human would exist with just audacity.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 3, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I think that, given Fate's somewhat-benevolent-acts like taking care of war orphans etc, Negi's going to decide he's not really evil, and just hit him with some form of the "Inferna Scholastica" curse to depower him and drop him off in Mahora, or whatever.


Mahou Sensei Fate.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually looking forward for another Negi and fate teatime scene.

Their tea discussion are epic.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 3, 2009)

dang, its like as if they repeating itself, we all know that negima is the princess's daughter but they just keep repeating that part


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Which is why I believe it isn't entirely true.

Him being her son was too anti-climactic and obvious.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Which is why I believe it isn't entirely true.
> 
> Him being her son was too anti-climactic and obvious.



But that's what makes it perfect.
Ken doesn't need to add some stupid hype or anything about who Negi's mother is. Instead Ken is apparently showing (honestly Ken surprises me a lot so...ugh I dunno) who's his mother is and then tying what everyones connection is to Negi and his mother.
The village was destroyed apparently just because of who Negi was, that's something that will affect Negi.
Asuna is possibly his aunt.
If he is the sole heir, excluding Asuna to the throne, than what role does he take? Teacher or prince?
What do survivors think of Negi?
That's crap to consider, Ken can build this in many ways, and if Arika really is Negi's mum it's cool that he's not just letting it be so predictable. People are suspecting shes not and Ken's saying she is ^_^.


Chapter was sick as hell though, was at page 6 and I felt that so much had happened in those 6 pages 0_0.
Beast Negi vs Beast Kotaro, make it happen Ken....

The Nodoka book scene was great too, but also 0_0 that her book has a weakness. His thoughts were so overwhelming the book couldn't handle it >.>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Mahou Sensei Fate.



Potential spin off in the making ?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 3, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you guys think that Fate and Negi somehow will become a friends in the end?



Well it is a shonen, so I wouldn't be suprised if that happened.



skiboydoggy said:


> There are no villains in Negima.



Exactly. all the main villains weren't really "Villians" so far, or they were just doing what they did for the greater good.




Watchman said:


> I think that, given Fate's somewhat-benevolent-acts like taking care of war orphans etc, Negi's going to decide he's not really evil, and just hit him with some form of the "Inferna Scholastica" curse to depower him and drop him off in Mahora, or whatever.


Just thinking about that is funny. I can imagine Fate, Al, and Eva, all drinking tea together because they are trapped in Mahora. 



skiboydoggy said:


> Mahou Sensei Fate.



I would read this.



Rokudaime said:


> I actually looking forward for another Negi and fate teatime scene.
> 
> Their tea discussion are epic.



I would like another tea time to happen, but it probably wont happen.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 3, 2009)

Chigusa is a villain but a really shitty one...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 3, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Chigusa is a villain but a really shitty one...



True, but I was talking about main villains, and we all know that fate was the main villian of the Kyoto arc......I wont acknowledge chigusa as a main villian since she sucked at bieng a good bad guy in general.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 4, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Potential spin off in the making ?


I'd rather have Ala Rubra first, actually.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'd rather have Ala Rubra first, actually.



yea, ala rubra spin off would be sick, I would actually watch the anime for that


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2009)

I want Jack Rakan Vs Eva OVA.

Gameshark Vs CheatCode


----------



## Jugger (Oct 5, 2009)

Look really awsome shit no waiting for translation and scan so that i can fully enjoy it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Shit's been intense for a quite a few chapters now.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Indeed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 so that is the Mage of the Beginning that Nagi is fighting right?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 5, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is, and It looks like nagi turned his staff into something that looks like the titan slayer to kill him


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and It looks like nagi turned his staff into something that looks like the titan slayer to kill him




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was pretty impressive .


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Darn it...Nagi kicks more ass than I even anticipated...I'll have to make a far better sig >.<


----------



## migukuni (Oct 6, 2009)

wonder what happened with zoldeck... you know Nagi's master...


----------



## Watchman (Oct 6, 2009)

migukuni said:


> wonder what happened with zoldeck... you know Nagi's master...



That's Zect you're thinking of. Zect Filius, I think his full name is.


----------



## Razza (Oct 6, 2009)

On the topic of last chapter:
I may sound bad to some people but honestly one thing in that chapter really bothered me and that was the "ZOMG NEGI STOP THIS ISN'T THE SENSEI WE LOVE" cliche. This was averted by loli-chisame slapping dragon-Negi about but still. It's fun when Akamatsu uses cliche for the sake of being cliche but when he does it in a serious moment it kinda detracts from the overall presentation. Oh well.

That said, Nodoka's artifact turning black with rage was pretty awesome. Godel is actually a pretty cool bad guy just because he was only introduced a few chapters ago and he's already competing with Fate for the title of "Douchebag of the year" (Though I give him a few extra points for his rape-faces.) 

As for next chapter: Nagi is badass as usual. That is all

As for the future: It's been said before but I'll bet you Zect is either dead OR will be in the next arc. Considering we've been going in what seems to be an order of ascending power for which of Nagi's companions finds Negi, and Zect seems to be stronger than Rakan (Nagi called him "Master" and he was actually still able to fight with Nagi in the final confrontation against the MotB) He will likely be the final one of Nagi's companions that Negi meets. 

In other news, while a final battle at the gateport of Negi Vs Fate and Negi's harem vs Fate's harem is totally expected, I almost want the final battle to be more massive on the scale of Negi's party (+Rakan +Knights +Theodora?) Vs the armies of MW in a rush to the gateport. The festival arc's finale made me appreciate that an large scale battle can be amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Shouldn't the chapter be scanned around now?

I don't want to wait much longer .


----------



## keikai24 (Oct 7, 2009)

here:ch.318


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Shouldn't the chapter be scanned around now?
> 
> I don't want to wait much longer .



scans out on OM, and who wants to take bets about the arika being related to the mage of the begining?.....yes im throwing out that theory again.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

I learned that you shouldn't underestimate humanity .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 8, 2009)

Ala Rubra manga nao!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

FLASHBACK TO ALA RUBRA IS WIN!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 8, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Ala Rubra manga nao!


We should have Ala Rubra movie instead.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah..Nagi was awesome as hell..


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2009)

Godel is not as evil as his rape faces lead us to believe .


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Godel is not as evil as his rape faces lead us to believe .



The pedo-smile tells all. I will maintain that he is the root of all evil, even if the evidence stares me in the face.

Just like Arika. All the evidence is slapping me in the face, and I STILL. REFUSE. YOUR REALITY.

Nagi reproduced A-sexually. Any other outcome is inconceivable. End of story.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Godel is not as evil as his rape faces lead us to believe .



The rape faces tricked us all. We have been trolled.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 8, 2009)

Nodoka and Chisame showed that they are quite reliable in this chapter. I hope Zect isn't dead though, although all evidence says he is, or he's warp somewhere really far


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> The rape faces tricked us all. We have been trolled.


Godel sounds like a human purist though. He may not be all good just yet.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh man, looks like Ken trolled us with Godel.   He's not even involved with anyone, just jackass with his own delusions of grandure, and seems like he's going to become another ally in the fight against the real villians.


Anyhow, looks like next week, we finally get to the meat of what happened in the past.  (Betcha it will take a couple of chapters).

Also, the way Negi commented, "Master", makes me think Zect did sacrifice himself in the fight against the Mage of the Beginning.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 8, 2009)

Can?t wait for next chapter i wonder who is the real enemy in person.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy shit that was awesome. Nagi= God


.... Wait who even filmed that?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Godel is not as evil as his rape faces lead us to believe .



He's just waiting for the right moment to come out and stab Negi in the back is all.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 8, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's just waiting for the right moment to come out and stab Negi in the back is all.



The way Nodoka had to ask him directly seems too suspicous. I'm expecting him to backstab at some point.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, I just started this up again and I am pretty much confused.
The name of Negi's wife is Arika aka the princess, right?
And Princess's little sister is Asuna?

If this is true, teehee and Negi likes Asuna.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 8, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> And Princess's little sister is Asuna?
> 
> If this is true, teehee and Negi likes Asuna.



Damn, you _are_ behind the times.

It's a strong theory, but we still haven't been told exactly how Asuna is related, if she's Arika's sister at all. Hell, it's entirely possible that Asuna IS Arika. Manga has done that "replace with a fake" before. Incredibly unlikely, but entirely plausible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2009)

Nagi is related to kamina and simon

bad ass speeches

DONT UNDERESTIMATE HUMANITYYYYYYYYYY

and spiral shaped effects

godwin


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 8, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Godel sounds like a human purist though. He may not be all good just yet.



True, it does seem that he still wants to use Negi to take over the world, theres probably still some things he's hiding that will probably be revealed later on.



The_Evil said:


> Holy shit that was awesome. Nagi= God



You didn't know this before? It thought it was pretty obvious.



Emperor Joker said:


> He's just waiting for the right moment to come out and stab Negi in the back is all.



could be, but if thats the case then we will have been trolled twice.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 9, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> could be, but if thats the case then we will have been trolled twice.



D-D-D-D-DOUBLE TROLL-TROLL


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2009)

Chapter was epic.
Nagi always delivers, this dude snags him some princess simply by walking away.
At 15 this bro gettin royal booty .
Negi wont surpass his father until he gets some too...before 15.

Negi needs to learn from the video (how the hell did they get that footage?) that his father was a beast without any darkness, he better get on that light train "Choo choo".


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nagi is related to kamina and simon
> 
> bad ass speeches
> 
> ...



That would make for an awesome plot twist .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 10, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That would make for an awesome plot twist .


Negi grows up to become the Anti-Spiral.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 10, 2009)

ensoriki said:


> Chapter was epic.
> Nagi always delivers, this dude snags him some princess simply by walking away.
> At 15 this bro gettin royal booty .
> Negi wont surpass his father until he gets some too...before 15.
> ...



Well. Negi is 10 or perhaps 11 years old...and he already have his own princess and his arch nemesis to deal.

so, with so much time given, I mean 4 years, he will surpass his father easily...unless there is no war or anything like alien/demon invasion happen in these few years.

War breed hero
Peace breed zero.

So, inside the Negi's heart, he always praying for more war to happen, the bigger war scale, the more chances for him to show what he made of.

and guess what? Godei just handed a silver plate of war to him.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2009)

Better than Bleach .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 10, 2009)

Negi is gonna hit it off with chisame the "Internet Queen"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Better than Bleach .



It's not hard to pass that benchmark.


----------



## eunique (Oct 11, 2009)

Wonder what next arc will be


----------



## Watchman (Oct 11, 2009)

Istanbul Magic Association. I'm certain of it.


----------



## Razza (Oct 11, 2009)

Negi & Harem will end the widespread Middle Eastern Conflict through the power of LOVE (and dark magic) while going to Istanbul.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 11, 2009)

Demon plane.

I have spoken.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 11, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Istanbul Magic Association. I'm certain of it.


You mean school hijinks. Then Istanbul Magic Association.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep. Next arc they are going to Turkey.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 11, 2009)

After this Arc, you know they will be heading back to school.  

And how much you want to bet, they do the "oh we are going to be late" and the play the "arriving at the nick-of-time" card?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 13, 2009)

im feeling negima will be planet busters next arc XD


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 13, 2009)

It would make more sense if Negima will have reality warping magic (which is common in magical series) instead of planet busting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also looks like Fillius Zect is alive. Or was it Fate taking over his body?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 13, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> It would make more sense if Negima will have reality warping magic (which is common in magical series) instead of planet busting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the latter, I FUCKING CALLED IT (and wasn't the only nor the first person to do so, but still *pumps fist in air*)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems like a good chapter going off the raw.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 14, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Seems like a good chapter going off the raw.



There's never NOT a good chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 14, 2009)

translation is out


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 14, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> There's never NOT a good chapter.


Even the first 2 volumes?


Jugger said:


> translation is out Lost and Found



*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess I was wrong.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 14, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Even the first 2 volumes?




The first two volumes are brilliant for their pure lulzworthy value. Comedy gold.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 14, 2009)

Chapter's out at mangatraders

The plot really getting intense.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Calling it now:Zect Sealed Lifemaker soul into himself so that he could never come back and then done..... something to himself to make sure no one will unseal him. Nagi found a way save his master without bringing Lifemaker back and that's why he is missing... the method take a hell a lot of time.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2009)

Anybody know what happened to Engima? I really don't like reading online but I'll do it if I have to. ):


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Even the first 2 volumes?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The first two volumes don't exist, the manga actually started at Kyoto.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> The first two volumes don't exist, the manga actually started at Kyoto.



So they are like DMC 2 ?


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 15, 2009)

Well damn, talk about some revelations. Can't wait to have the Zect part cleared up though, a lot of theories could be made up from that.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 15, 2009)

New chapter is released. lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Im right about Asuna and Arika  WOOOOOT INCESTT


----------



## Razza (Oct 15, 2009)

YES FINALLY ANSWERS ABOU-

*No chapter next week*

AKAMATSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



So yah, Zect suicide sealed the MotB or they were the same person from the get-go or something. I don't know, Nagi screaming MASTEEERRRR made me want him to break out into a "THE SCHOOL OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST" type of deal.

Akamatsu totally needs to just make a MW war spinoff manga with Nagi's group.

Also Rakan totally just gave this manga it's obligatory "People die when they are killed" comment.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 15, 2009)

anyone guessing that maybe zect is an enemy? hahah


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 15, 2009)

It's been a theory Zect is evil for some time, but I don't think this really says anything. I don't think we've heard more than 2 words otu of Zect so far in this manga, until this chapter at least.

As for the break... I didn't notice the... notice, but I assumed that there'd be a break, simply because he always breaks every 2 chapters.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 15, 2009)

Razza said:


> YES FINALLY ANSWERS ABOU-
> 
> *No chapter next week*
> 
> AKAMATSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



FUCKING THIS


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Anybody know what happened to Engima? I really don't like reading online but I'll do it if I have to. ):



Ive been wondering the same.....Hopefully they didn't stop scanning because of the MH deal.



Emperor Joker said:


> The first two volumes don't exist, the manga actually started at Kyoto.



You speak the truth, they dont exist just like the Tsukihime anime doesn't exist



Razza said:


> YES FINALLY ANSWERS ABOU-
> 
> *No chapter next week*
> 
> AKAMATSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Well atleast its not like togashi with HxH. Its to be expected with akamatsu, but atleast we know we are probably going to get a good chapter after his breaks.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 15, 2009)

Wait I just noticed something. Zect is 2.600 years old :amazed Wow Eva is like pre-shooler compared to him.  And he must have been a BEAST for Rakan not to believe that he could be killed... and wait Zect was a demon. 

Man now I want him to apper even more...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2009)

God damn it, the suspense is going to kill me.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 15, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Wait I just noticed something. Zect is 2.600 years old :amazed Wow Eva is like pre-shooler compared to him.  And he must have been a BEAST for Rakan not to believe that he could be killed... and wait Zect was a demon.
> 
> Man now I want him to apper even more...



Now that you said i really believe that Zect is demon


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 15, 2009)

^ Well since Rakan said he was 2,600 years old and a demon, he has to be one.  


Anyhow, surprised nobody really noticed that at the end, we were starting to get the explaination of why Ostia fell out of the sky.  Which to me, it doesn't look like Asuna or Arika was to blame.   Probably it was Asuna who was keeping it afloat since they mentioned her being sealed.

So guess Arika got the blame for Ostia falling out of the sky, and that's where she got the nickname "Queen of Calamity".   

As for Asuna, I got the feeling this is when the Ala Rubra whisked her off to safety.  After discovering who was behind the disaster.



BTW, I really cracked up at the Nagi x Arika scenes.   Nagi's more of a pervert than I realized.  

Wonder if Negi is going to end up perverted too?   You know, like father like son.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

Ack, Asuna really is Negi's aunt. 

Other than the squick though, it was a good chapter, I liked seeing more of Nagi and Arika.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 15, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ack, Asuna really is Negi's aunt.
> 
> Other than the squick though, it was a good chapter, I liked seeing more of Nagi and Arika.



Yes yes.
And of course Negi will take the pervertism to the next level as he seizes Asuna, his own dear Aunt.


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2009)

I can roll with a Negi x Asuna ending if she really is his aunt.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> I can roll with a Negi x Asuna ending if she really is his aunt.



 You can? Frankly I'd rather it be Nodoka or Ku Fei.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 15, 2009)

nodoka might sound better since she really likes him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 15, 2009)

Whether he ends up with Asuna or not, don't forget that he made out with her already. So he's still committed a serious crime of i*c*st.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Whether he ends up with Asuna or not, don't forget that he made out with her already. So he's still committed a serious crime of i*c*st.



He didn't know at the time, that like saying we should hang Luke for making out with Leia.

Though it's still squicky all the same. Like I said I'd rather he ended up with Nodoka.


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> You can? Frankly I'd rather it be Nodoka or Ku Fei.


I mean I'm not saying that's what I want, but if it happens I'm ok with a wincest end.


----------



## Razza (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> I mean I'm not saying that's what I want, but if it happens I'm ok with a wincest end.



I approve of this message.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 16, 2009)

Eh... Cousins marrying each other isn't considered i*c*st in Japan. Dunno about aunts.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2009)

People forget that it was revealed earlier in Rakan's movie that Asuna isn't really Arika's sister.   Though she could be a half-sister, cousin, or even adopted.   Which will prove enough to side-step the i*c*st talk.

I suspect Negi discovered Asuna was related to him off-camera, when he was told about her being an Ostian Princess.  But it hasn't really registered with the girls yet.   You know that's going to be a joke later that she's not only a Princess, but she's not a teenager either.   

Well, at least Asuna technically could get together with Takamichi.   


Though there is still the possibility of the Harem Ending.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 16, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Wonder if Negi is going to end up perverted too?   You know, like father like son.



He already is some king of pervert . But not that kind of like nagi.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> People forget that it was revealed earlier in Rakan's movie that Asuna isn't really Arika's sister.   Though she could be a half-sister, cousin, or even adopted.   Which will prove enough to side-step the i*c*st talk.
> 
> I suspect Negi discovered Asuna was related to him off-camera, when he was told about her being an Ostian Princess.  But it hasn't really registered with the girls yet.   You know that's going to be a joke later that she's not only a Princess, but she's not a teenager either.
> 
> ...



Iincho won't need to accuse her of liking older men anymore it would appear. 

I wonder how long before the other girls refer to her as an old lady.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They said something about sealing Asuna in this chapter. I wonder if that has anything to do with her age because it seems she didn't start aging till 10 years after that right? I'm currious to learn about this lol.

Oh and the picture of Asuna holding hands with Nagi and Arika made me fan-girl squeal


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

from what I read, if asuna is nagi's son...doesnt that makes negi asun's brother? UNLESS! nagi had a secret affair somewhere else


----------



## Jugger (Oct 17, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> from what I read, if asuna is nagi's son...doesnt that makes negi asun's brother? UNLESS! nagi had a secret affair somewhere else



No you have read wrong it was said that she is Arika sister that means negi aunt


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> No you have read wrong it was said that she is Arika sister that means negi aunt



hmmm do you remember what chapter this was mention? although the latest chapter did say 'lil princess' and since arika is a queen now I guess that would make sense in some ways.

I really hope asuna isn't negi's aunt though...that be kind of weird


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 17, 2009)

Asuna is ...............Negi's Aunt.:ho


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> hmmm do you remember what channel this was mention? although the latest chapter did say 'lil princess' and since arika is a queen now I guess that would make sense in some ways.
> 
> I really hope asuna isn't negi's aunt though...that be kind of weird



Tetsuo Goto



			
				Rakan said:
			
		

> But hey...the Princess of Vespertatia, huh?
> 
> Wouldn't that make her a certain other lil' princess' big sister?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

from those 2 panels, rakan ask if arika is asuna's sister then nagi says

"No...I get the feeling she doesn't want to talk about princess-chan"

I reread the latest chapter, I wonder what nagi's master was trying to say...I'd assume nagi's master died

I think they used asuna to seal that enormous energy maybe thats why fate needs asuna for something


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 20, 2009)

I found a interesting theory on astroboys anime blog. Aparently there is a real life figure named kurt Godel. heres the post



> Ran across a more complete answer to someone's question back when: Apparently Kurt Gödel wasn't just any mathematician. He upended the mathematics world in 1931 by disproving the notion that any complete and true system could describe all natural numbers. It laid the foundation for much of modern computer science.
> 
> Interestingly, the real-life Gödel seems to bear more than a passing physical resemblance to Akamatsu-sensei's ("our") Gödel. Part of the physical resemblance, his thinness, was due to the fact he was quite hypochondriac. Remember our Gödel's comments about his "frail physical constitution"?
> 
> ...



aparently he had theorys of time travel, which could mean that the Godel in negima has some relation to the time travel devises that Chao used.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 20, 2009)

Even still, Asuna would be Arika's what foster sister? Negi would end up off limits if she regains her memories just by remembering Arika.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2009)

interesting info


----------



## Jugger (Oct 24, 2009)

Spoilers are out  Here


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 24, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Spoilers are out  Here



This is bullshit.

The strongest man in the world better save his own girl..


----------



## Watchman (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll be thrilled if this chapter confirms what I, Coondawg and some others suspected; that Arika isn't Negi's mother (and if Akamatsu pulls a double-whammy by subverting another storytelling Cliche of the knight in shining armour taking on the world for his beloved.)


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 24, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be thrilled if this chapter confirms what I, Coondawg and some others suspected; that Arika isn't Negi's mother (and if Akamatsu pulls a double-whammy by subverting another storytelling Cliche of the knight in shining armour taking on the world for his beloved.)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes,but it wouldn't be in Nagi's character to just let her die like this.

Even if they found her guilty and condemned her to death,he wouldn't let her die.

Hell,even if he would have found out later about this the whole damn country would have been by now just a big hole on the surface of Mars..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No way she died... at least not at that moment.
It's just not Nagi to give up like that. Unless...she allowed it to happen with no resistance...then Nagi may not of made it in time...


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

uwaaa, i want the full naooo


----------



## Jugger (Oct 27, 2009)

Translation is out


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2009)

This chapter, like the rest of the latest chapters, was pretty good. I have to admit this manga is better than I have given it credit for.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 27, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Translation is out



Wow..just..wow..



Why is this manga so underrated again?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

Scan for ch.268 is out.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 27, 2009)

Very interesting chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2009)

I... No... what I want to say... no... what i mean... 


Holy shit I'm truly and completely speechless. All I can say is: And THIS is how work of a genius looks like!

Be back in some time.


But.. damn...


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow...just wow.

Intense chapter, I sense some epic rescue next chapter.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm telling you people, Nagi reproduced Asexually. We'll know next chapter if I'm right or not.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are I will eat my internet hat and kiss your virtual butt


----------



## Ladd (Oct 27, 2009)

Good chapter. I _highly_ doubt Arika will die though.

Can never say for sure with Akumetsu though .


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2009)

his an magician. When we are looking in one direction itprobably means something happening in is other and so to speak...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

I smell a rescue mission. For all I know Nagi might've been faking what he said incase the mage's can eavesdrop on them or something


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2009)

Well of course she's going to get rescued, because she's Negi's mother.  

I wonder if Nagi's going to fly in, or if he's the guard behind her?  


Also, I suspect this takes place before Nagi freed Asuna from the prisonment.  In which all this time I thought Nagi did it before Ostia fell.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2009)

Well..I don't understand how that Arika save the world.

She used the country's magic source to counter/dispell the "Nuke" from the Mage Of Life, thus draining the entire country?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Well..I don't understand how that Arika save the world.
> 
> She used the country's magic source to counter/dispell the "Nuke" from the Mage Of Life, thus draining the entire country?



I believe so.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I believe so.


I was under the impression that Asuna had something to do with that. We know she was directly responsible for Ostia's fall after all. Arika probably just saved the world by being the de facto leader of all the troops everywhere.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 28, 2009)

What happens next chapter entirely depends on a couple things.

First off, Godel has lied before... For all we know, she's really NOT his mother. I could easily see Rakan going along with the lie to hide whatever truth that's being withheld from Negi. I know I sound like I'm just clinging to the hope she's not his mother, but I'm just saying, it's an (unlikely) possibility.

Also, remember how Rakan said that Nagi was a pussy cuz he couldn't "save one poor girl" or something along those lines. They were talking about Asuna, but maybe not? Maybe Rakan was really referring to Arika. I've seen twists like that before in manga.

These are very weak theories, but I wanted to call them just in case I'm right. I'm monopolizing on theory patents, and I charge a 3% royalty.

Oh, and another one: Arika = Asuna. How does that work? You tell me.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 28, 2009)

The most interessant part is about the Magic that Arika has, that works even if there's no magic flowing in the air. Maybe Negi has inherited some of it too.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 28, 2009)

I wonder how will Nagi save her if the pit is a Dead magic zone?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 28, 2009)

It's obvious
Nagi: Im here!
Senate: You can't use magic here, shes gonna die.
Nagi: Screw the rules of reality *flys*
Senate: Dammit Nagi!

Anyways from what I understand, the MoTB's anti-magic field thing was contained within ostia, because of that, all the magic of ostia got destroyed because of it, or absorbed because of it. This results in Ostia's destruction, that or they possibly used Asuna to dispel all the magic in order to seal the thing away.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

^ they said magic cannot be performed so i'm assuming that even trying to fly is impossible


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 28, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> ^ they said magic cannot be performed so i'm assuming that even trying to fly is impossible



It's quite obvious that Nagi does not care about the rules of reality or what obstacle is in his face, he will bend it over and kill it.
Just look at MotB "Omfg that monster is so powerful we can't win"
Nagi: Give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Razza (Oct 28, 2009)

Akamatsu, prove you are a god and DON'T have Nagi save her.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 28, 2009)

Razza said:


> Akamatsu, prove you are a god and DON'T have Nagi save her.



Do you honestly believe what you are saying?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, if Ken had the balls to do that, it would make manga history.



The_Evil said:


> I wonder how will Nagi save her if the pit is a Dead magic zone?



As I said above, I wouldn't be surprised if Nagi and the Ala Rubra end up disguised as the guards.

Also, their airship was said to have some kind of magical protection, from Anti-Magic.  So he could end up appearing out of nowhere and saving the day.

Anyone can think of any other cliches that might fit?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Or they could just forgo the magic techniques and use thier fists instead, I think some of Rakan's attacks aren't magic based at least.


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 28, 2009)

Razza said:


> Akamatsu, prove you are a god and DON'T have Nagi save her.



Aka likes to take things to the extreme but not actually have anything terrible happen, just his style.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell, it's impossible to her not being saved here, since Negi still have to born. ;/
And we already know that she's her mother, so...


----------



## Jugger (Oct 29, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Or they could just forgo the magic techniques and use thier fists instead, I think some of Rakan's attacks aren't magic based at least.



Its called chi


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 29, 2009)

The spoilers are out:
*RS*
*RS*


EDIT:
ABOUT THE SECOND OAD:

OAD 2 Preview Screens:
Ch.358
OAD 2 Preview Vídeo:
Ch.358


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 29, 2009)

I will not read the spoilers... I will NOT read the spoilers.... I must resist.... I can't give in....

Wait spoilers already? Do this mean early chapter?


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 29, 2009)

No, it means you'll have to wait more.
Go look the spoilers. =D

EDIT:
[YOUTUBE]cOVgS2nUGUo[/YOUTUBE]

Preview Pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry double (continuing the spoilers pics batch):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gene (Oct 29, 2009)

fuck year charging scene


----------



## Razza (Oct 29, 2009)

So we get Chachamaru Key Rape and at least up to the "You're friends are right here, ha ha ha YOU DUMBASS" Negi vs. Kotarou fight. Cool cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yes, I did want Akira to die because that would make things all the more interesting. Oh well.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Oct 30, 2009)

I do believe I am beginning to rethink my sexuality...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 31, 2009)

So about the spoilers... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Nagi grabbed Arika and stopped her from splattering at the bottom of the pit... Only to be surrounded by monsters, creating a scenario that is made of win. And fuck yeah Ala Rubra Saga END.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 31, 2009)

It's LQ Cam, just for you guys know.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a good chapter .


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2009)

Ah, my favorite part of the Magic World Arc, the Chacha and Chisame scenes.  

And it's nice they gave out the future releases:

OAD 2: Nov 17th
Music CD:   Feb 17th
OAD 3: May 17th

Too bad we got a long wait for the third OVA.


----------



## Razza (Nov 2, 2009)

May? Really now? That's a bit long.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Nov 3, 2009)

Maedhros said:


> Preview Pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OH CHACHAMARU, HOW I LOVETH THEE.

If I had the money, I would import that dvd just for the NegixChacha scenes.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn anime.:ho


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 3, 2009)

SHAFT is getting bankrupt from what I've heard so that is probably why it takes so long for them to make even 1 episode.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 5, 2009)

Any update on the chapter? Shouldn't it be out by now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

At this rate we'll have the spoilers for next chapter as well and no scans


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 5, 2009)

I just don't get this. Negima is in the top 20 most popular manga, and we have to wait an entire week between chapters, whereas that crap Naruto has to wait about 12 hours.

It just makes no sense.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 6, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I just don't get this. Negima is in the top 20 most popular manga, and we have to wait an entire week between chapters, whereas that crap Naruto has to wait about 12 hours.
> 
> It just makes no sense.


That crap Naruto is unfortunately also in the top 20 most popular manga. 

And unfortunately Naruto is somehow the most popular manga outside Japan.


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 6, 2009)

If you guys want to see, Aquastar Fansubs finally translated the first episode of OAD.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 6, 2009)

Even so, it's been almost a week since we got the RAW...


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 6, 2009)

Yo dawng, I heard you guys like early spoilers...
way back on chapter 55

EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT, Godel is crying! His face is fuck'n awesome, ahahahaha!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 6, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> At this rate we'll have the spoilers for next chapter as well and no scans



Damn I called it


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 6, 2009)

Were the *FUCK* is my Negima?!?  

I'll wait 24 hours, after that someone's going DOWN.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 6, 2009)

It seems that Enigma is done doing scans aswell. Hopefully scans for negima won't completely stop and we get our trans and scans soon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn I hope this doesn't get dropped.


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2009)

holy shit!!  I was wondering why there were no release!


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy shit we must find someone ANYONE to translate it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2009)

God damn, someone scan the fucking chapter .


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 6, 2009)

Why the fuck would they drop Negima???


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 7, 2009)

translation for ch. 269 is finally out:
ch.10


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 7, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> translation for ch. 269 is finally out:
> ch.10


Scans fucking where?


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aaaaaaaand there goes all my crack-ass theories...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 7, 2009)

...
...

D'aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> D'aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww



^Fucking this..


----------



## Watchman (Nov 7, 2009)

Great chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagi is pure badass even without magic or ki, Ala Rubra treat two fleets worth of soldiers as a fun diversion, the Nagi/Arika dynamics were cute (still prefer my crack theories though), and it seems Takamichi's not so innocent after all...


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

i have new found respect for takamichi and kurt godell

god... they are epic kids!


----------



## Jugger (Nov 7, 2009)

spoiler are out for chapter 270 way back on chapter 55


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn knew Nagi didn't give a damn about not being able to use magic.
Ala rubra is so beastly...cools as Negi is, he just can't compare >.>.
I loved when the dudes saying how they've got back up fleets and Jack's loling.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 7, 2009)

Now we know why Jack destruction numbers are greater than Nagi


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 7, 2009)

@spoilers. Negima-dan are all D'awwwing at the story too, expectedly, but a few unexpected D'awwwwers have appeared.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 7, 2009)

This chapter was seriously *GAR*


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

That chapter is awesome, pure win


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 7, 2009)

Though one thing is bothering me. Since Nagi saved Arika then who did Rakan meant when he said that Nagi failed to protect one girl:


*Spoiler*: __ 








He COULD meant Asuna but that dosen't make much sense since She was lived normal happy life before Negi came, and Then lived abnormal happy life/ At the moment  He said that she wasn't even in any immediate danger.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha, Ken really knows how to make a story awesome!   Nagi's just pure win!!  

And lol Nagi head butting Arika to keep her from nagging.  



The_Evil said:


> Though one thing is bothering me. Since Nagi saved Arika then who did Rakan meant when he said that Nagi failed to protect one girl:
> 
> He COULD meant Asuna but that dosen't make much sense since She was lived normal happy life before Negi came, and Then lived abnormal happy life/ At the moment  He said that she wasn't even in any immediate danger.



I think Rakan was refering to Arika 10 years later, after giving birth to Negi.   We still don't know what happened to her, if she was captured or killed.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 7, 2009)

I was in love with this chapter. It had quite the funny moments, as well as some good serious things 
Rakan manly'd all over this chapter ~

@The Evil: By country I think he means Ostia and by girl, maybe he means he didn't save Arika from the ridicule? Or maybe Asuna from being a orphan? I don't quite know :/


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 7, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Haha, Ken really knows how to make a story awesome!   Nagi's just pure win!!
> 
> And lol Nagi head butting Arika to keep her from nagging.



Headbutt of  Love (TM) Guaranteed to put your tsundere in Dere Dere mode. 



Tyrannos said:


> I think Rakan was refering to Arika 10 years later, after giving birth to Negi.   We still don't know what happened to her, if she was captured or killed.



Might be so but still.. something doesn't fell right. 





Kairi said:


> @The Evil: By country I think he means Ostia and by girl, maybe he means he didn't save Arika from the ridicule? Or maybe Asuna from being a orphan? I don't quite know :/



Thought I doub't Rakan off all people would care about such things...



I think something happened to Arika between the rescue and the ime Ala Rubra traveled with Asuna, since we don't see Her around and I doubt Nagi would left her somewhere while traveling with friends.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2009)

Pretty sure he means Asuna, since he says "she could grow into a fine woman yet".


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 7, 2009)

wait wtf, how did nagi get out of that hell hole?
HE just simply jumped and called forth his wand?
This is the power of love? how lame.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2009)

This chapter had so much  in it that it isn't even funny. Ala Rubra is freaking godly, I don't see how Ala Alba can even hope to surpass them.

I liked how rakan reacted when they said they had a army to take them out.

Guard: we have a whole army to take you out...
Rakan: and you think that'll help you?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 7, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> wait wtf, how did nagi get out of that hell hole?
> HE just simply jumped and called forth his wand?
> This is the power of love? how lame.



Nagi, without magic or ki, manages to jump out of a canyon.

So he's just Badass enough to surpass human limitations without magic or ki.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 7, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Nagi, without magic or ki, manages to jump out of a canyon.
> 
> So he's just Badass enough to surpass human limitations without magic or ki.



>.<                               
                                       lame


----------



## Razza (Nov 7, 2009)

My personal favorite part was Rakan flexing his armor off.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 7, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> wait wtf, how did nagi get out of that hell hole?
> HE just simply jumped and called forth his wand?
> This is the power of love? how lame.



Actually he was jumping apparently off the surrounding area, he then got up high enough to use magic and so he summoned his staff and flew off into the midnight to go bang him some royal b- whatever.

The Rakan scene had me grinning like a 4 year old though >.> like when Konoha got destroyed...only more so.

I think Ken did it to well, because I don't feel any interest right now to go back to Negi's story. Every chapter is great in it's own way IMO, like chi-chigami for instance. The last 3 chapters though in general just delivered for me, and I'm highly intrigued to find out what happens afterwards, but we're probably going to get Negi now. 
I hope Negi's team get's even half-way to the win that's ala rubra >.> Be nice to see Nodoka break a wall or something >.>


----------



## Lollerman321 (Nov 7, 2009)

The one thing I love about this chapter that everybody hasn't already said is that at the end, Kurt and Takamichi are just having this conversation in the middle of the battlefield, and the fighting is still going on. For some reason, all I could imagine the soldiers fighting Ala Rubra were saying was "Run away! Run away!" from Monthy Python. No idea why though


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally the chapter came out.

Very nice, Ala Rubra was awesome as always.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 8, 2009)

More spoiler are out  Here


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2009)

Paru's at it again.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice to see that Negi gets his personality from his mom (I kept thinking, "he'd have the same silly view of this whole mess as her")!  I was wondering where he got that attitude from when everybody kept saying he and his dad were complete opposites!

And Nagi is just too damn awesome!  Fighting (well, mostly dodging) his way through a canyon full of what looked like a mix of dragons and Xenomorphs without his magic, headbutting Arika whenever she started saying that stupid, self-sacrificing BS, and then commenting on her boobs and getting punched off his own wand at the end of all that drama!


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 8, 2009)

They're getting a drama CD... but the anime would be better, IMO.


----------



## Razza (Nov 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> They even deleted the preview scenes of the OAD in youtube and they didn't realize it's basically helping them advertise Negima OAD.



Stuff like that always confused me. It's like how X company makes demands about removing openings from youtube. Christ, why do you care if some "baka gaijins" or whatever are watching your precious 1min 30sec openings?


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

how old is nagi when he comments about arika's boobs

and ive always been wondering, has nagi kissed albert, rakan and otherS? since they have pactio and there's a page that konoka and rakan and the ermine where talking about it


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 9, 2009)

There another forms of pactio, even if they're not showed on the manga, yet.

Chapter is out on raw-paradise. =D

RAKAN IS BACK, BITCHES!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2009)

migukuni said:


> how old is nagi when he comments about arika's boobs
> 
> and ive always been wondering, has nagi kissed albert, rakan and otherS? since they have pactio and there's a page that konoka and rakan and the ermine where talking about it



Nagi was remarked to be 15 during the war, and since this is 2 years later, seems he must've been 17 or 18.

And there are other ways to form a pactio than just kissing.


----------



## Razza (Nov 10, 2009)

migukuni said:


> how old is nagi when he comments about arika's boobs
> 
> and ive always been wondering, has nagi kissed albert, rakan and otherS? since they have pactio and there's a page that konoka and rakan and the ermine where talking about it



It's been stated multiple times that there are other methods. I believe blood-transfusion was mentioned once as a method.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 10, 2009)

It seems that Negi was born 8 year after Nagi saved Arika


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Depends on where we are currently, really. Remember, Negi is (or was, when this manga started) only 9 at most, it was mentioned during one of the first bath scenes. If a year has passed in the manga (Which, including this current arc, I think it has), then 20 years ago - negi's current age (10) - 2 years of arika in prison = 8 years between the flashback and his birth. If it has been less than a year, then that would mean he's currently 9 and they had him 9 years after.

How is this significant in any way whatsoever? It isn't, but I'm trying to stay awake, and i ramble when I do that.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just thing how old nagi is. It seems that now he is aroun 38-40


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2009)

Jugger said:


> It seems that Negi was born 8 year after Nagi saved Arika



20 years since the end of the Magic War.

18 years since Nagi saved Arika (2 years after the war).

10 years since Negi was born.


So yep, it's 8 years.


----------



## KeithTheGreat (Nov 13, 2009)

Volume 28 cover. What do you think?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 13, 2009)

Spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it. No way that the Mage of the Beginning was going to be dead just like that. That is freaking f'n awesome.

Rakan is a goner.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Spoilers are out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh shit..


OH SHIT!!!


----------



## Watchman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




OH SHIT FATE HAS A KEYBLADE

OH SHIT BEST TEA BREAK EVER

OH HEY IT'S THAT SHADOW-THING FROM THE GATEPORT - I THOUGHT AKAMATSU FORGOT ABOUT YOU

RAKAN IS FUCKED


----------



## Unknown (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell is Fate's artifact?
It seems a key, and has a world on it..., and It's big...

What the hell is gona survive Rakan when he seemed to have problem aganist Fate wihthout his artifact.....

And It's the sage of the beggining an illusion or the real one........?




Thanks for the spoilers.........................


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2009)

Jack Rakan..you will be missed.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it's the Mage of the Beginning. It's probably one of the cloaked people from the Gateport, or an illusion.

It would make no sense to build up Fate as Negi's archenemy for this arc and then drop the Mage of the Beginning into the mix.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I am pretty sure it is the real thing,seeing as Jack Rakan..motherfucking Jack Rakan is scared..

And there is only one thing in the whole Negimaverse that can scare Rakan..


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah it looks really cool chapter. Mage of begining is back and rakan is really in trouble. I wonder will rakan die or live. 




Ken taking break after big awsome chapter it is so natural that we have to wait week more for next chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2009)

Someone even said that Asuna might the one who disguise as Mage Of Beginning...who knows...


----------



## Watchman (Nov 13, 2009)

It does seem quite likely that Asuna was used in some way by Cosmo Entelecheia; don't know if she could be the Mage of Beginnings (he was using Magic, I'm fairly sure), but she has _something_ to do with the whole plot.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK SHIT IS HITTING THE FAN FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 13, 2009)

After seeing the spoilers for 271 all I can say is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy Fuck YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Shit is getting serious now.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _holy shit!_ 



Rakan is in deep shit, hopefully he comes out of this alive. My guess is that the new mage of the begining is actually Asuna.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 14, 2009)

Translation for 270 is out:
Chapter 23


----------



## Razza (Nov 14, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _holy shit!_
> 
> 
> 
> Rakan is in deep shit, hopefully he comes out of this alive. My guess is that the new mage of the begining is actually Asuna.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan better come out of this alive damn it. He's supposed to be invincible....

Anyway, I will cheer if the mysterious hooded figure is DARTH ASUNA


----------



## Ladd (Nov 14, 2009)

Ch 270 scanned:

Chapter 19


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is some more spoiler for


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm, things are getting really, really interesting.   I'm suspecting there might be more to Asuna than we were initially lead to believe.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really want to know what the heck that staff that Fate has does.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2009)

Fate musy have some pretty serious tricks up his sleeves if he's that confident in beating Rakan :S


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 15, 2009)

Fate is just acting cocky, JK will bust him up, i knowz it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope that no one dies in Negima rule will applied to Jack Rakan as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2009)

Who knows.   

I could see Ken using the old cliche of the death of a mentor as a way to build up the hero.   And given the plot that's now unraveling, I think Rakan's death is likely.

Then again Ken could also take the approach of making us think Rakan's dead.  Then after the fight's over, we find out Rakan's alive and well, but nothing but wrapped up in bandages.


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 18, 2009)

On youtube:


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 18, 2009)

Well looks like your DDL is not available, Maedhros.   But thanks for the heads-up on Youtube.

This OVA covers one of my favoite parts of the manga.


----------



## Gene (Nov 18, 2009)

lol is Negi wearing purple?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm this seemed like an action packed chapter :3 We finally got back to Rakkan's fight. Jeez what's with Fate now? He's got a friggin keyblade >_> And his attack on page 4 made me think Touhou games lol. Heh and that field in the middle of nowhere, is that Fate's lala land?  He made his 'harem' change into maid outfits. Oh Fate you pimp XD *sees last page* OH SHI-!!! >8D


----------



## Razza (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit Just Got Real: The Negima Chapter.




And yes, the OVA was awesome. Though if that's how they're going to animate what amounts to an over-aggressive sparring match I want to see them animate all the real fights in the series.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

negima just keeps getting better neh


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy shit is Fate broken or what..

And for the Lifemaker..just..wow..


I can't even imagine how strong (and by that I mean also haxxed) will Negi be by the end of this all..


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy shit! Reality warping keyblade 

And... He's BACK! 

Shit just got real!


God.. Negima is so awesome.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 20, 2009)

Lifemaker will probably be revealed to be a fake next chapter. Still, Fate is h4x and win.


----------



## Gene (Nov 20, 2009)

lol wtf keyblade


----------



## Ladd (Nov 20, 2009)

Rakan is in some deep shit.


----------



## Razza (Nov 21, 2009)

If Rakan is going to turn evil I want someone else to fight him this time... Like Eva or something.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 21, 2009)

Razza said:


> If Rakan is going to turn evil I want someone else to fight him this time... Like Eva or something.



She couldn't handle all that Raw Manliness


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 21, 2009)

Razza said:


> If Rakan is going to turn evil I want someone else to fight him this time... Like Eva or something.



Cheat Code Vs Broken?

The manga itself will explode or it will at least takes 3 volume to conclude the fight.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Instant change from bruises and injuries to a full suit completed with tea? Quite the power I must say.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 21, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Instant change from bruises and injuries to a full suit completed with tea? Quite the power I must say.



Fate is part of the overwhelming Coffee-drinking faction.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Fate is part of the overwhelming Coffee-drinking faction.



He drinks seven cups a day.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 22, 2009)

Rakan is a badass oyaji.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 22, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> He drinks seven cups a day.



That's probably Fate's weakness.  Deny him his coffee.


----------



## KuKu (Nov 22, 2009)

Man, this manga is so great if you manage to bear the 50 first chapters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 22, 2009)

I've only skimmed the latest chapters but I've got to say: I dislike Fate, his sense of superiority and his supposedly sympathetic moments with random war orphans when he still threatens Negi with the death of innocents while trying to impale his way through Setsuna and behead the likes of Nodoka. He's a water-bleeding monster, kill it with fire. It was when Evangeline popped up and punched his albino self into the distance that the manga irrevokably hooked me.

So what I mean is, it's good that his villain and threat level keeps going up, it'll make it all the better when Negi super-punches his face again for the final time.


----------



## Razza (Nov 24, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I've only skimmed the latest chapters but I've got to say: I dislike Fate, his sense of superiority and his supposedly sympathetic moments with random war orphans when he still threatens Negi with the death of innocents while trying to impale his way through Setsuna and behead the likes of Nodoka. He's a water-bleeding monster, kill it with fire. It was when Evangeline popped up and punched his albino self into the distance that the manga irrevokably hooked me.
> 
> So what I mean is, it's good that his villain and threat level keeps going up, it'll make it all the better when Negi super-punches his face again for the final time.



Yes if anything Akamatsu does make fate look like a douchebag.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2009)

So are their spoilers out yet are is their a break this week?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> So are their spoilers out yet are is their a break this week?



There's a break this week. It comes back on the 2nd.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn just when it was getting good


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 25, 2009)

Please come back soon Eva.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2009)

Rakan is da pimp(grandfather mode).


----------



## Griever (Nov 26, 2009)

I just watched my first dubbed episode of Negima.... Negi sounds like a drowning rat  thay could have done better..

anyways, i like this manga, it is actually one of the 3 manga that i have read more than once!.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 27, 2009)

Take look here  there is some spoiler pictures dammit i want full chapter now


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 27, 2009)

Rakan will never die. :


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _freaking awesome_ 



Rakan is freaking godly, it seems he didn't use nearly everything he had against negi.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, looks like people were square on about the cloaked figure was Asuna.   

And looks like Negi isn't going with Godel afterall.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I called that a while back, I can't say im surprised.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rakan looks Pimp in that outfit


----------



## Razza (Nov 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rakan looks Pimp in that outfit




*Spoiler*: __ 



You imply he doesn't look pimp in every outfit.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 28, 2009)

The only way for Negi to make Fate submit to him is beating him in the game of drinking tea and coffee.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2009)

Razza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You imply he doesn't look pimp in every outfit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I meant he looks even more pimp .


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I meant he looks even more pimp .



I don't know where you guys get the idea that he look more pimp with outfit...but he look the best and ultimate as a pimp is the moment that he was naked.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Nov 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I don't know where you guys get the idea that he look more pimp with outfit...but he look the best and ultimate as a pimp is the moment that he was naked.



Ah yes... I remember that chapter well


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2009)

It is amazing that Chisame didn't gloss over him...


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 29, 2009)

Translation is up on MH.


----------



## Razza (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone ever do a DDL link of the 2nd ODA?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 1, 2009)

so who wants to bet that negi gets another powerup in the end of the manga similar to the magic the lifemaker uses? I'm calling it, that magic is in his blood afterall.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2009)

It's possible, but who is left to teach Negi?   Fate?  



xxBakaAkki said:


> Ah yes... I remember that chapter well



You know the best thing about that moment.  Ken sneeks in some Chisame nipple a few times in Chapter 204.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 1, 2009)

See, now I like Asuna again. A bit.

She was being a real cockmuncher for a bit before.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Yo so does this 10yr old kid (Negi) ever get with any of the girls?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2009)

He's 10 years old, he's not really together with anyone, yet.  

Though he's got plenty of intimate moments with several of the girls.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Yo so does this 10yr old kid (Negi) ever get with any of the girls?



Yeah in future thats 100% sure


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 1, 2009)

Manga'll probably end way before anything definite happens, with maybe a ten years later chapter with him and Asuna/Nodoka married,


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Godel's suit will get ruined again, it better.



Lucaniel said:


> Manga'll probably end way before anything definite happens, with maybe a ten years later chapter with him and Asuna/*Nodoka* married,



I'm kinda expecting another Shinobu (from Love Hina) resolution happening here with her, with Negi ending up with someone else. But I'd like to be surprised.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> See, now I like Asuna again. A bit.
> 
> She was being a real cockmuncher for a bit before.



I'm surprised you actually started to give Negima a try. Is that the chapter your on now?



Lucaniel said:


> Manga'll probably end way before anything definite happens, with maybe a ten years later chapter with him and Asuna/Nodoka married,



Thats exactly what happened in the end of love hina. There was like a 3 year timeskip and in the end of the timeskip naru and keitaro got married.



Charcan said:


> Godel's suit will get ruined again, it better.



I hope Negi crushes his face in......and ruins his suit.



Tyrannos said:


> It's possible, but who is left to teach Negi?   Fate?



Maybe he'll just awaken that power and won't need to be trained. especially since its the power the royal bloodline is supposed to have.


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2009)

And it's all starting to come together.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh Sh-t! I didn't even remember Chao mentioning that. The plot is coming together much better than I had hope. 

And surprise, surprise, Rakan still has a trick up his sleeve.


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 2, 2009)

Actually, it wasn't a surprise for the people who read the spoilers. =P
The manga is becoming so fucking epic right now...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2009)

Godel looks so pissed off at the end of the chapter .


----------



## Razza (Dec 3, 2009)

And Akamatsu continues to be the God-Emperor of foreshadowing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Razza said:


> And Akamatsu continues to be the God-Emperor of foreshadowing.



True, maybe Konoka's stated potential will be touched upon again. In fact, what other stuff can you people think of from many chapters ago that could be relevant again?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

Charcan said:


> True, maybe Konoka's stated potential will be touched upon again. In fact, what other stuff can you people think of from many chapters ago that could be relevant again?



The fact that there is a Demon World out there somewhere!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 3, 2009)

you know i never understand whats going on in negima anymore because ive been skimming through most of the chapters that have been coming out but why is negi always in his damn teenage form?  It actually pisses me off that hes been in this form for like 50+ chapters.  Either have a time skip or make negi an actual teenager so we can have some actual story to go with the "cool" poses teenage negi does.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as many people know he's a despicable kid terrorist with a high bounty ever since his arrival to the Magic World, without the age pills anyone at the streets or Godel's party will sic the cops on him. Too much hassle. He's become a kid again to train with Rakan or when he was alone with his students, you know people he trusts. Other times he was out as a kid but concealing his face, like when he met Yue again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 3, 2009)

Negima rocks your Shonen Trinity


----------



## Jugger (Dec 3, 2009)

Rakan has another pactio he said adeat


----------



## Griever (Dec 3, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> you know i never understand whats going on in negima anymore because ive been skimming through most of the chapters that have been coming out but why is negi always in his damn teenage form?  It actually pisses me off that hes been in this form for like 50+ chapters.  Either have a time skip or make negi an actual teenager so we can have some actual story to go with the "cool" poses teenage negi does.



Well there's a bounty on his head  so of course he's gonna use the teenage form in order not to get his ass trown in jail (or whatever it is thay do in the magic world) though, i do rather like the teenage form , it looks better when fighting the adults rather than his 10 year old form.


----------



## Gene (Dec 3, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> you know i never understand whats going on in negima anymore because ive been skimming through most of the chapters that have been coming out but why is negi always in his damn teenage form?  It actually pisses me off that hes been in this form for like 50+ chapters.  Either have a time skip or make negi an actual teenager so we can have some actual story to go with the "cool" poses teenage negi does.


Then don't skim the chapters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2009)

Gene said:


> And it's all starting to come together.



Yep, Chao was trying to expose the world to magic, so that people from Magicus Mundus could seek refuge on Earth.

Really shows how good mangakas really are, when they finally reveal the grand plot.  And when they do, you can see all the pieces of the puzzle that make up that picture.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 3, 2009)

CHAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!

I'm taking bets on when Chao is returning to the plot now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol if she returns before Takahata and Mana.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 3, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> CHAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'm taking bets on when Chao is returning to the plot now.



Chao was my favorite character, she better show up soon. Maybe she'll show up when Negi and pals are in big trouble against a major villain. Hopefully she made it so that the Cassiopeia can work without the magic tree, otherwise her most hax ability wont even work.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 3, 2009)

Theory: the 67 million are the "real" inhabitants, i.e. the ones not subject to the Code of the Lifemaker that created them. Thus they are the only ones who can survive the end of the magical world... without some other special development.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Rakan has another pactio he said adeat



Could just be an extension of his pactio with Nagi, but you never know. It's good to know that Rakan has more in his goody bag than what he showed against Negi.

I also second Chao's return to the manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Calling it now: light magic already existing+nanosecond times already being mentioned=new speed powerup in the future.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)

Marsala said:


> Theory: the 67 million are the "real" inhabitants, i.e. the ones not subject to the Code of the Lifemaker that created them. Thus they are the only ones who can survive the end of the magical world... without some other special development.



or perhaps, 67 million are human while the rest are demi-human can die

Godel = Racist !


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Rakan and Fate aren't real people?  FFX style?  Listen to my story?  This ... may bw my only chance?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 4, 2009)

Click Here  If you want to know what happens in next chapter


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Takahata is back!!

I sure hope Mana is there as well


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, Takahata finally appeared!  

I don't see Mana.   Wonder if she's with Rakan?   Be funny if my theory of her being his daughter ends up true.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mana is somewhere in sniping position


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about time Takahata shows up .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2009)

Godel's always getting kicked around. Guy's got endurance.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 5, 2009)

Shit is getting hot.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Freaking awesome spoilers. I was hoping that negi would beat godel into the ground, but this is just as good. Hopefully negi gains control of magia erebia soon without needing eva's help.




also does anyone know if the new OAD is subbed?


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, it is subbed, look for it on Mangahelpers. =)


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 7, 2009)

Godei is a fcking tank.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 7, 2009)

Negi thanks Kurt for his mother, that he won't join him becauses he already haves his Nakama. And he never fought for revenge ( LOL ).

And lol @ Takamichi taunting Kurt.

Takamichi : "Sup, Kurt ? Getting all beaten up by a bunch of kids ?"
Kurt : "Shut up, Takamichi !"


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2009)

I must say that 67 million interests me more than anything else. I mean, Chao also told Takahata that she will expose the "total population of" 67 million mages to earth.

*Spoiler*: __ 



had a storm-attribute from the FoW


I can hardly imagine Chao being that callous to non-human/non-countrymen mages, even if there was a war.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 10, 2009)

Sick, fast-paced chapter.

Am I the only one who thought "kage bunshin no justu" in the beginning?


----------



## Gene (Dec 10, 2009)

lol I'm sure everybody here will think that when they read


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 10, 2009)

I wonder If Negi will break completely during this arc and what will happen then.

My bet is he will turn into it when he finds what Fate done to Asuna and in effect will turn into something similar to the form he used earlier to stomp Godel into the ground but this time it will be even bigger meaner and this time unstoppable.


Also 10 0000 lighting fast clones? Holy shit who could defend aginst something like that.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 10, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> I wonder If Negi will break completely during this arc and what will happen then.
> 
> My bet is he will turn into it when he finds what Fate done to Asuna and in effect will turn into something similar to the form he used earlier to stomp Godel into the ground but this time it will be even bigger meaner and this time unstoppable.
> 
> ...


It's 1000. Not 10000.

Also, Berserk Negi + full powered Magia Erebea + Magic of Beginnings inherited from Arika = Dark Schneider.

This picture wasn't that wrong after all:


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2009)

Negi's clone spam was pretty impressive.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 10, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Negi's clone spam was pretty impressive.



Agreed, I also liked that we got to see a little bit of what Ku Fei's pactio can do.

But Negi creating that many clones in a few seconds is very impressive.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

What.

So Godel reacted to a thousand lightning speed clones.

About time Takamichi appeared, Mana can't be far behind. Good to see Negi's group does its support duty, Ku was awesome there. I want to know what Nodoka found out.


----------



## Razza (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh Nodoka, you and your hax.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh wow, Negi was awesome this chapter. Hopefully he gets control of magia erebia and gets to keep it for the rest of the manga, rather than it getting sealed away by eva. Its a really epic technique.

Lightning speed lightning clone spam is hax. New feats to add to the negi respect thread.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, should I go about starting from the manga and reading on, or watch the anime and then carry on within the manga?

Also is the anime true to the manga?


----------



## Watchman (Dec 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Hi, should I go about starting from the manga and reading on, or watch the anime and then carry on within the manga?
> 
> Also is the anime true to the manga?



The first anime is true to the manga up until the point where the manga stops being a harem romantic comedy manga and starts becoming a badass action shonen manga. Then it goes on a tangent.

The second anime takes an entirely different route from the get-go. I've never seen it, so can't comment on how good/bad it is.

I'd say just start with the manga - the anime isn't that great. The first 15-20 or so chapters may be a bit boring/dull/wtffanservice, but it gets exponentially better in each succeeding story arc.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

Watchman said:


> The first anime is true to the manga up until the point where the manga stops being a harem romantic comedy manga and starts becoming a badass action shonen manga. Then it goes on a tangent.
> 
> The second anime takes an entirely different route from the get-go. I've never seen it, so can't comment on how good/bad it is.
> 
> I'd say just start with the manga - the anime isn't that great. The first 15-20 or so chapters may be a bit boring/dull/wtffanservice, but it gets exponentially better in each succeeding story arc.



Yeah, I'm interested in fighting/badass/good story manga's. Hopefully this is one of them 

I'll start with the manga, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Yeah, I'm interested in fighting/badass/good story manga's. Hopefully this is one of them
> 
> I'll start with the manga, thanks for the tip.



Don't let the first 30 or so chapters get to you. I assure you that it gets better after that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2009)

The first 30 chapters are good for their lolworthy.
Kinda reminds me of Love Hina.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> The first 30 chapters are good for their lolworthy.
> Kinda reminds me of Love Hina.



That's how I got into Negima. I started Love Hina and I liked it well enough, much of it because of Motoko and her sister. When I ended it I saw Akamatsu had another manga out that seemed more interesting.

And those first chapters, people often speak of them like they're poison but I was never that sensitive about them. I read much of Negima in one go and by the time of the Kyoto arc I was definitely hooked to the series. The next arcs just kept it up.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 14, 2009)

It's not that the early chapters are terrible.  It starts off as a girl of the week romance comedy with no plot beyond the initial premise.  It's just very "average" at first, and anyone not into the aforementioned genre is going to be turned off pretty fast.  The excessive fan service often appears to be a crutch for lack of ability to a lot of readers as well.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

^Honestly, if i hadn't come here and asked you guys, I would've dropped the manga. But I'm going to continue reading and hopefully it'll change.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 15, 2009)

Trust me, it will - I'd have likely dropped it myself after the first ten chapters if not for TVTropes continuing to reference it in tropes that interested me.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 15, 2009)

The OST of the first anime is what really got me into liking Negima. 

Asuna and Sayo's themes are full of emotions. I really wish they would hire Mitsumune Shinkichi again to do the OST if ever they will make a 3rd anime series. The ones from the newer animes just isn't good enough.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Dec 16, 2009)

Chapter 274 Spoilers are out and they're looking very sweet.
this


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sayo with a Mini-gun.


----------



## Gene (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, so does Setsuna still have a pactio with Negi?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so does Setsuna still have a pactio with Negi?



I'd assume so, the pactio she made with him was shown right after she made the one with Konoko, she just got a substantial power boost is all.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 17, 2009)

Dammit there is week break after this chapter what a long wait i hope that ken doesn?t take any extra breaks.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers look epic_ 




I'd read the chapter just for Minigun Sayo & Kaede thinking with portals.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 17, 2009)

People seriously hated the beginning?
The beginning was great, though to be honest if it had continued that way it likely would've killed itself.
Love hina worked because it was more grounded, and Negima was a bit 0_0, if you know what I mean.
So the change to this epic thing it now is worked, because the first chapters basically act as background, and early character development. Due to the beginning chapters you'll likely feel that those chapters helped make the manga more loveable in the end. The girls silliness and if you think of it, it just shows how they were having their incredibly odd normal life, shaked by Negi's apperance and completely turned despite his efforts to protect them.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Dec 17, 2009)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers look epic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking with portals. Yes, I do think Kaede has succeeded in that :3


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2009)

I was rereading some parts of the manga (at random mostly) and stumbled into chapters 76/77. Man now I remember why they are among my favorites. They made me feel all warm an fuzzy inside  . heh what I can say I'm badass but my heart is not from stone.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Minigun Sayo looks epic .


----------



## Jugger (Dec 26, 2009)

Some kind of raw for 275 is out in raw-paradise


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mana is back


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yue fighting. 

And the theory of the mysterious party people became true after all. Good to have Mana back.

Shiori's charade is falling apart.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, the raws for 275 are out and we dont even have a trans for 274.  Hopefully negima doesn't get dropped.

It also seems that some people guessed it right, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



mana may actually be a part of the hellian race.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

I've only been following spoilers for the last chapters anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.274 is out.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow things are getting intense. But why would Fate minion help them escape? 

Also wasn't he the one who fought Kaede back at the gateport? It seems he gone easy on her... good thing too since she would be dead otherwise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2009)

Big shocker. They're splitting up again


----------



## mmzrmx (Dec 28, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Wow things are getting intense. But why would Fate minion help them escape?
> 
> Also wasn't he the one who fought Kaede back at the gateport? It seems he gone easy on her... good thing too since she would be dead otherwise.




He seems like the same guy or a relative of the guy that fought Albireo back in Rakan's movie/flashback. He has the same outfit and that monster looks very similar to the one he used in the flashback.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a job for NAGI!!!


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Dec 31, 2009)

The translation for 275 is out.
kono-basho


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 1, 2010)

scans is out: MangaFox


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 1, 2010)

Tatsumiya


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like the Asuna clone can't copy the original's abilities afterall it appears.

Also fuck yes Mana.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 1, 2010)

Mana was fucking awsome.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 1, 2010)

Seriously Fricking awesome chapter! Mana is back! 


Also how long is gonna be before Shiori cover is blown off? Seriously at this point someone should realize that something is not right.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Looks like the Asuna clone can't copy the original's abilities afterall it appears.



It started to show when Godel cut her. They handwaved it as a possible experience issue then but they can't do that now, Asuna was vanishing demons left and right back when she wasn't as trained as she is now and wasn't even using the full sword.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Charcan said:


> It started to show when Godel cut her. They handwaved it as a possible experience issue then but they can't do that now, Asuna was vanishing demons left and right back when she wasn't as trained as she is now and wasn't even using the full sword.



I wonder whose going to confront her about that. a few of the girls probably won't think to much on the matter, but this will get the attention of Takahata, Mana, Setsuna and Negi for sure.


----------



## Razza (Jan 2, 2010)

And Mana, channeling her inner Trinity.

"Dodge this."


----------



## Ladd (Jan 2, 2010)

Mana is fucking awesome.


----------



## dahades (Jan 2, 2010)

Just started Negima, am at Chapter 196 already.

Thought it was boring at first, but things got awesome after the Kyoto arc. All the characters are all likable too, even characters like Eva and Chisame. 

The whole separation at the start of the magic world reminds me of the epicness of the Sabaody arc in One Piece, and I'm in love with this series


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 3, 2010)

dahades said:


> Just started Negima, am at Chapter 196 already.
> 
> Thought it was boring at first, but things got awesome after the Kyoto arc. All the characters are all likable too, even characters like Eva and Chisame.
> 
> The whole separation at the start of the magic world reminds me of the epicness of the Sabaody arc in One Piece, and I'm in love with this series



Just like me... ah, I remember these good days... I started to read Negima just because it was an Akamatsu manga, just after reading Love Hina. =)
And just like you, Kyoto Arc hooked me on the series, specifically Negi vs Kotarou fight.


----------



## Razza (Jan 4, 2010)

I must say, I find the recent turn of events kind of odd. I'm curious as to why Fate, who, at the beginning of the MW arc seemed to want to avoid confrontation is now essentially staging a full-scale assault on the armies of both the North and South empires.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure we will get an explanation for it later.  Probably for reasons we can't foresee right now because we don't know enough about fates plans.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 4, 2010)

Razza said:


> I must say, I find the recent turn of events kind of odd. I'm curious as to why Fate, who, at the beginning of the MW arc seemed to want to avoid confrontation is now essentially staging a full-scale assault on the armies of both the North and South empires.



My guess would be that now, as opposed to the beginning of the arc, he has Asuna/The Princess of Dusk who is *probably* that Lifemaker-esque figure we saw in Fate vs. Rakan, and is now confident enough that that will make the difference.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

More Arika please.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 5, 2010)

So did anyone noticed that Akamatsu stopped using Latin and Greek names for the newer Pactio artifacts? I hope he continues to use Latin and Greek spells and artifacts in the future because it would sound less magical if its just plain Japanese or even English.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> So did anyone noticed that Akamatsu stopped using Latin and Greek names for the newer Pactio artifacts? I hope he continues to use Latin and Greek spells and artifacts in the future because it would sound less magical if its just plain Japanese or even English.



I've read somewhere that his latin/greek guy got sick or something and had to quit. He's probably looking for replacement.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 6, 2010)

Negi has practically every form of combat-ready items at his disposal lol.

No love for Ariadne Knight Yue?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> No love for Ariadne Knight Yue?



Here.


----------



## Razza (Jan 7, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Negi has practically every form of combat-ready items at his disposal lol.
> 
> No love for Ariadne Knight Yue?



I am glad that Yue seems to be on the path to becoming the "artillery" caster that was described by Eva before the demon mini-arc (Fighter or Caster essentially.) Considering Negi's group is extremely heavy on close combat specialists now it will be interesting to see someone who focuses more on pure spellslinging.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Razza said:


> I am glad that Yue seems to be on the path to becoming the "artillery" caster that was described by Eva before the demon mini-arc (Fighter or Caster essentially.) Considering Negi's group is extremely heavy on close combat specialists now it will be interesting to see someone who focuses more on pure spellslinging.



And some swordsmanship of course.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Looks like the Asuna clone can't copy the original's abilities afterall it appears.



If it copied abilities it would be pretty hax.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

That's what you have Albireo for.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 15, 2010)

Raw-paradise has cam raw for 276


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mana is back in action and something happens to that guy at the ens of chapter


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I...I can't believe someone from Negima just died! I have always considered Negima to be a lighthearted series.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2010)

He didn't deserve it. I was all happy for Nodoka having to give up Negi then here comes MSN's first ever heartbreak?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 15, 2010)

Chapter 276 was epic. I can't wait for a translation. Mana was awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Poor Nodoka.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 16, 2010)

Need a translation!!!
All this spoiler talk for the raw is making me think Nodoka died, really...really scared now.
Oh god please not Shinobu incarnate....scared...scared....someone translate this crap so I can check.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not Nodoka, it's that Craig(or whatever he was called) guy who protected her.



If Nodoka died I would personally go to Japan and make Akamatsu revive her in the next chapter. Seriously.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 17, 2010)

Craig got pwned.

He was hit by the "Code of the Lifemaker".


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 17, 2010)

Couldn't help mahself and read the raw
SOOOOOO Glad I was wrong 

Also I hope Nodoka has a Negi moment and goes berserk and punches the foo'z ^_^


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Couldn't help mahself and read the raw
> SOOOOOO Glad I was wrong
> 
> Also I hope Nodoka has a Negi moment and goes berserk and punches the foo'z ^_^



Sounds like this is the moment if any to see if her pactio has any of kind of hidden offensive abilities.

Berserker Nodoka would be great.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He (Craig) will probably be fine after this arc ends


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Berserker Nodoka would be great.



That would strangely awesome.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Berserker Nodoka would be great.


Or Dark Nodoka?


----------



## Watchman (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Nodoka would be epic.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Or Dark Nodoka?





Watchman said:


> Dark Nodoka would be epic.



Chapter 41 One Manga


----------



## Severnaruto (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, just finished catching up to Negima.  So great.

I just wish there were more Eva scenes, though.  I guess they'll happen once (or if) Negi goes back to Mahora to check out the dark whorls popping around his body...  but that could be years, judging by how long it might take to conclude this arc.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, we're getting into the sort of powerlevels now where Evangeline can finally do something other than sit around snarking at everything, so here's hoping she has a bigger role after this arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, Mana.   

And LoL with her putting a sniper rifle out of her cleavage.

As for Craig, he's definitely not dead.   Most likely transported somewhere else.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Chapter_ 



Epic Mana is Epic, and is that new villain using the same Keyblade-like reality-warping item Fate has?


----------



## Jugger (Jan 21, 2010)

Mana is awsome again.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow Mana is stone cold bitch... but still I can't bring myself to hate her.



Craig got owned... that part was hilarious. 

Craig: I will kick your ass.

Vilian: Bitch please.


And Nodoka is gonna have some serious issues in future.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> And Nodoka is gonna have some serious issues in future.



A friend going poof in front of you can sour your day and dreams if it's permanent.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2010)

Craig will probably be revived somehow near the end of this arc.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

In any case, Craig x Nodoka never.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 21, 2010)

Did anyone _really_ think Craig/Nodoka had a chance of happening?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know but I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 21, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Did anyone _really_ think Craig/Nodoka had a chance of happening?



Probably just as good of s chance of negixnodoka. I ship negixasuna

Also, mana was epic


----------



## Ladd (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol Craig.

I'm pretty sure that was meant to be a sad scene though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure the Craig seen would have been sad, if the villian hadn't basically just said "Bitch say what" back to him by erasing him.

But damn that's going hurt Nodoka.

In other news Mana is fucking awesome.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 22, 2010)

You should check raw-paradise there is 277 raw well quality suck but its still something


*Spoiler*: __ 



 there is even more people are done like craig even. There seems to lot of those keyblades


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Yue just kissed Emily there? @_@


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 22, 2010)

Jugger said:


> You should check raw-paradise there is 277 raw well quality suck but its still something
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Your ight the quality sucked pretty bad. But
*Spoiler*: __ 



Its pretty sad to see so many people die. Im pretty sure that after this arc, ala alba is going to be out for blood. I forsee a training arc where negi gets training to get control of magia erebea, and some of negi's students get training and possibly a return of Chao lingshen.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Man Akamatsu is out for blood now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

Chao kick ass.:ho


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 23, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Chao kick ass.:ho



wait, chao? where? I wan't chao to return soon


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 24, 2010)

HQ quality Raw on RP.


----------



## Razza (Jan 25, 2010)

So the raw...


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT JUST GOT more REAL!

Additionally: MAMA NOOO!

Additionally Additionally: I'm well aware that this is probably going to end with all the people getting killed being revived at the end of the arc or some such, however, if Akamatsu mans the fuck up and actually is killing characters for real I will love him... 


...more.


Incoming Berserker Yue next chapter I think.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2010)

oooooh damn.
Thats god damn cold...

I wonder though if Nodoka will be useful though or if Neji will just auto figure things out.

Just intense seriously.
So nearly all the inhabitants of the magic world are fake im guessing?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Razza said:


> So the raw...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its sad too see pretty much all of the new characters from the magic world all die so quickly. 

Though was it just me, or did yue get hit with the code of the lifemaker and it did nothing except tear her clothes? Maybe the code of the lifemaker only works on people born in the magic world?


----------



## Razza (Jan 25, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought that was fairly obvious. Yes, whatsherface got shot through Yue who was unaffected save for her clothes (which were, as a knight, most likely made in MW HMMMM?)

This actually has me somewhat concerned for Kotarou and Setsuna as we don't know if their demon half originates on Earth or in MW. Then again even if they are half MW denizens maybe their human half will save them.


Then again, weren't Konoka's parents from MW or at least her mother was a princess or some such? I could be completely making that up of course.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Razza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was fairly obvious. Yes, whatsherface got shot through Yue who was unaffected save for her clothes (which were, as a knight, most likely made in MW HMMMM?)



*Spoiler*: __ 




I figured that was the case, That really takes negima's powerlevel in the OBD down alot.





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This actually has me somewhat concerned for Kotarou and Setsuna as we don't know if their demon half originates on Earth or in MW. Then again even if they are half MW denizens maybe their human half will save them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The same could be said for Negi aswell, since his mom is from the magic world, and the code seems to work on humans as-well, not just demons. But i think Kotaru and setsuna should be fine. I believe Kotaro said he had never been to the magic world, so he should be ok. setsuna probably as well.







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, weren't Konoka's parents from MW or at least her mother was a princess or some such? I could be completely making that up of course.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Her mom was never even talked about, and I believe that Eishun is from earth.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those creatures are deadly. Don't expect this code of the lifemaker thing to be the perma-death to the the lost character. They'll be brought back in the end with some reverse effect.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2010)

I need some idea and/or opinions for the portion of the Fanfic I'm writing that takes place in Mundus Magicus.

Ok, here's what I have so far. Sakura, Li, Cerberus, and Yue, from Card Captors, are in magic world just on a vacation of sorts. They're currently in Ostia and are following the events of the tournament. Cross Marian, from D.Gray-Man appears determined to bring both Yue and Sakura back to his world. (Yue was once his ally 10 years ago as a Disciple of the 14th Noah: Clow Reed. While he wishes to get Sakura to return the Cards and thus magic, to Allen once the 14th returns.)

Before Nagi(Negi) and Rakans big match. Another person arrives in magic world, Xemnas from Kingdom Hearts. Xemnas and Godel are in cahoots with one another, and in the middle of their meeting, Cross appears to interrupt, and questions Xemnas. Cross recognizes him as another of the 14th's Disciples, Terra. The two fight, but their duel ends unresolved as Cross leaves returning to Sakura and the others.

Finally at the tournament Cross and Sakura's group, watch Negi and Rakan fight, with Cross making side comments on how Clow would've been able to beat them both. Eventually Negi and Sakura's group end up joining together and mingling.

Finally all this stuff thats been going down recently occurs, everything up to this very chapter. And finally the last person arrives in Mundus Magicus, Clone Syaoran from Tsubasa Chronicle, who's still on his rampage.

How will all these groups interact, and where should I take it from their? My end goal is for all of them essentially to end up in the One Piece(Mega World) I created.


----------



## Gene (Jan 28, 2010)

Usually in the later half of the week.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Raw-paradise has raw for next chapter it seems that Yue arc gets OAD


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now rakan is gone


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Raw-paradise has raw for next chapter it seems that Yue arc gets OAD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



RAAAAKKKANNNN!!!! NOOOO!!!!. Negi is going to go berserk next chapter


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2010)

...
...
... Seriously?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since J.Rakan is not longer in this manga..should we continue to read this manga? 

on serious note, I wonder what is fate talking about?


----------



## al103 (Jan 29, 2010)

Razza said:


> Then again, weren't Konoka's parents from MW or at least her mother was a princess or some such? I could be completely making that up of course.[/SPOILER]


They are both from Earth. Eishun is originally from Aoyama and changed family name to that of his wife for political reasons. Konoka's mother is daughter of Konoemon. And Konoe family in real world DO have (or at least had) prince title, though in negimaverse it's definitely different branch of family, lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Since J.Rakan is not longer in this manga..should we continue to read this manga?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes because Negi still has to cave that albino's face in and Yue has to become a legendary Valkyrie or some such.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2010)

Rakan !


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck,Rakan is dead?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2010)

Ouch, seems this is going to be a sad chapter.  

Anyhow, got news about the :



> This year's 10th issue of Kodansha's Weekly Shonen Magazine is announcing on Wednesday that an anime extra for the Mahō Sensei Negima! ~Mō Hitotsu no Sekai~ original anime DVD (OAD) series has been green-lit for this Fall. The new anime will adapt the Ariadone magical girl arc from Ken Akamatsu's original Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga. According to the magazine, the extra is being produced to thank the fans for making the OAD series a hit. More details will be provided in the magazine in future issues.
> 
> The Japanese publisher Kodansha had announced the Mahō Sensei Negima! ~Mō Hitotsu no Sekai~ project last February as the second DVD series to be bundled with volumes of the manga. The first of the four originally planned volumes shipped with the 27th manga volume last September, and the fourth volume will ship with the 31st volume on August 20.
> 
> Funimation released the earlier Negima and Negima television series, as well as some of the video spinoff projects, in North America. Del Rey will publish the 25th volume of the manga next month.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 1, 2010)

That's about the Ariadne Arc, they planned to not animate it, but thanks to the sales, they'll animate it. So, there'll be 5 OADs + One Movie covering all the Magic World Arc.

Rakan's Fight probably will be on the Movie.

Anyway, rawparadise has the HQ raw for 278. Chapter 277 got translated on Mangahelpers.


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2010)

cnet posted a trans for 278 on MH also.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 1, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan....Rakan.
COME BACK TO MEEEE!!!!!



.....No.....
I dont know if I'm seriously dissapointed in this manga, or im just T_T because Ken has ballz leaking from his ears and just offed the only thing that can compete with Nagi's badassery.
....
I need a fucking moment
T_T.
I need to create a Jack tribute or some shit if it turns out he's perma dead.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 1, 2010)

Regardless of what happened, I proclaim that Rakan beat Fate


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 2, 2010)

It's sucks.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2010)

Still no chapter?


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 3, 2010)

Some people never heard of priorities  ...


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 3, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Some people never heard of priorities  ...



I am a priority.
I like Negima.
As such Negima is a priority.
Questioning and disagreeing with my logic is not a priority.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Some people never heard of priorities  ...



I know, right? Negima is definitely priority number one.


----------



## Laintime (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah well, it wouldn't hurt if some out of the 20 or so teams that are translating naruto and bleach would start translating other mangas instead.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2010)

Well we at least got one chapter out...lol we're going for a kill them all trope are we Akamatsu?


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Unlikely they're all dead. It would be cool if it took such a dark turn, but this is Shounen after all. No doubt it'll have a twist similar to the Chao arc, where they're transported somewhere.

Obviously, however, it only affects those in the magic work. There's a small chance that the magic world is an illusion, which would be a 100% badass turn of events, but unlikely


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 4, 2010)

I doubt that they will stay dead.

When there is something called "rewrite" in the spell description, there is high chance that those characters who stay dead will come back after Negi clean the whole mess and beat the final boss.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 4, 2010)

It's 100% guaranteed they will come back to life later.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree, I seen this plot used many times.   The Magic of Destruction will be overcome by the Magic of Creation and they will be all brought back, good as new.

And the comment is right, it was hinted that the monsters in the magic world was created.   So it would make sense that magical creatures disappear, while real humans are unharmed.

Though if that's the case, then what about Nodoka?  As far as we know, she is real, so that would not have harmed her.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Emily better return.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 5, 2010)

Rewrite sound like making them look different something like that. So far this spell just destroys/kill everyone it just feels wierd word for that kind of spell.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 5, 2010)

You know what? If the writer really want to kill them, he can just easily make those monster to beheaded every of peoples in that building..but, he actually choose the "rewrite" route to "kill" them. 

Not very convincing enough..Are we supposed to be sad with everyone "dies" in this chapter or arc?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan's death in 278 didn't made me cry but after I saw the spoilers for 279 it made me......


----------



## Jugger (Feb 5, 2010)

279 looks awsome chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nodoka in action cool.  Now Negi has only 1 time left for Magia Erebia


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Jedi ghost time? 

You show'em Nodoka.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

That was just awesome what Rakan did.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 6, 2010)

lol, 279's already out? I can't find 278 anywhere...


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan is dead
Negi is on rampage
Fate still don't gives a shit


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2010)

It's time for Dark Nodoka.

It's over, manga-won, praise Ken he did it he succeeded he unleashed the big gun.
Nothing beats Dark Nodoka in the negima verse, mutha trucking nothing...except African American Nagi.

Atleast there better be some Dark Nodoka...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly... Negi getting angry makes sense to me, but Negi's what 10 (well due to the whole time flux training he should be nearing 11) he should well ball his freaking eyes out right now.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 6, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly... Negi getting angry makes sense to me, but Negi's what 10 (well due to the whole time flux training he should be nearing 11) he should well ball his freaking eyes out right now.



Actually, I would think he would be getting close to 12 right about now.

Also, i wonder what Negi is going to do about Magia Erebea, Hopefully he gets control of it soon.


----------



## Razza (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually hope he loses the ability to use ME since it makes him vastly overpowered compared to the rest of his group.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen it mentioned in the Manga as early as the first chapter that Negi was 10, and I'm not sure that a translator can screw up a basic number like that.

And I can't find that Akamatsu interview anywhere. I'd take that quote with a pinch of salt considering that it doesn't even provide a source, just says "go google it" :/


----------



## Kirito (Feb 7, 2010)

Negi is 9 since he is ten when they use the Japanese way of determining age. IIRC.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Chisame crying is ... well ... rare


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2010)

I knew Rakan was going down, but to do so in front of Negi? Yeah, I understand it was done intentionally, but it seems a bit forced in the sense that it adds a bit more psychological trauma to him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2010)

And so passes the legendary Rakan.

I swear what is it with all the badasses dying lately, Cross Marian, Jiraiya, Rakan, and soon enough Whitebeard and Netero as well.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 8, 2010)

Too many death lately, I got a feeling the people dying into petal flower thingy aren't really dead.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2010)

Wh..what !? Jack Rakan Dead?

*drop series*


----------



## Kirito (Feb 8, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Too many death lately, I got a feeling the people dying into petal flower thingy aren't really dead.



It's obvious I think. The laser-that-turns-people-into-flower-petals only works on people from the Magic World, and not from the Old World.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Most people in magic are just illusion. Thats the feeling i got from this chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 8, 2010)

@jugger


*Spoiler*: __ 



if that's the case, then Negi should be one as well


----------



## Jugger (Feb 8, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> @jugger
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Negi´s ancestor created that illusion. He is last member of that royal family.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



then Negi is from the old world? then that would make sense ...


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2010)

Talk about the magic people, does Eva will suffer the same fate if she got struck by the keyblade?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 8, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Talk about the magic people, does Eva will suffer the same fate if she got struck by the keyblade?


I doubt that. She is from earth, remember? Even Fate himself said that he will be at a "disadvantage" if he tried to fight her.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 8, 2010)

Where's the scan goddamnit!


----------



## Ladd (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy fuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack Rakan, badass 'til the very end.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 8, 2010)

damn, only at chapter 110 right now, the concept of this manga is really interesting but those chapters with only ecchi stuff happening doesn't do much for me...

Hopefully it will be more like the tournament and such from now on


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I could materialize and throw swords the size of skyscrapers.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 8, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> damn, only at chapter 110 right now, the concept of this manga is really interesting but those chapters with only ecchi stuff happening doesn't do much for me...
> 
> Hopefully it will be more like the tournament and such from now on



Trust me, it only gets better from there.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 9, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> damn, only at chapter 110 right now, the concept of this manga is really interesting but those chapters with only ecchi stuff happening doesn't do much for me...
> 
> Hopefully it will be more like the tournament and such from now on
> 
> ...



And more intensive with pointless dialogue. You'll need to be a master of panel-skimming in some instances. :ho


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> And more intensive with pointless dialogue. You'll need to be a master of panel-skimming in some instances. :ho



Better than just staring panels, like Blearghch


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 10, 2010)

As Maed said, so what if it is dialogue-intensive? It's called more bang for your buck. An MSN chapter takes about 5-10 minutes to read each. Bleach takes 45 seconds, and that's counting the time you stop to look at the pictures. Just dialogue would take you about 14 seconds.


----------



## Razza (Feb 11, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> As Maed said, so what if it is dialogue-intensive? It's called more bang for your buck. An MSN chapter takes about 5-10 minutes to read each. Bleach takes 45 seconds, and that's counting the time you stop to look at the pictures. Just dialogue would take you about 14 seconds.






> look at the pictures









*Spoiler*: __ 



*THE HEART!*


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

About the age, if Negi is truly 9,5 or 10;, then just a holy facepalm, its so ridiculous, i mean ok shonen with super and hax powers etc, but lol at least put a 15-16 years old, it is more convincing, some things in japan are so exaggerated


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 11, 2010)

Shotacon hero.:ho


----------



## Gene (Feb 11, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> About the age, if Negi is truly 9,5 or 10;, then just a holy facepalm, its so ridiculous, i mean ok shonen with super and hax powers etc, but lol at least put a 15-16 years old, it is more convincing, some things in japan are so exaggerated


lol I don't think you realize why the author made the protagonist so young in the first place


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

There's only one Iincho in the manga now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, so the truth about that world has finally started to come to light. And they finally know about the current Asuna being a fake.

But seriously...another break?


----------



## Razza (Feb 13, 2010)

Jack Rakan: so awesome he can even talk through death.


Am I going to have to have a change of heart for Nodoka now that she's going to go all badass on us? She was one of my least favorite of the main group, but now...


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 13, 2010)

she was my favorite but more importantly i think she is the favorite of the mangaka


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, Rakan went Obi-Wan on us.  And not only that, he hinting at the Negi x Chisame pairing.  

It was really nicely done, sort of reminds me of Jiraiya's Death.   Though with him disappearing like the others, I'm very confident we will see Rakan again.  And alive and well.


Anyhow, the cats out of the bag with Fake Asuna.   Be interesting how this develops.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

Nodoka better show off something awesome, since she was pretty bold when she started her usual "What is your name" spiel.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 14, 2010)

After reading the latest chapter, if it wasn't evident before, it is now just how many cliches Ken uses with his manga. Also, obligatory "wtf another break?!"


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2010)

He's determined to cram them all in. At first it was kind of funny but at this point he's playing the tropes to straight to be amusing.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> After reading the latest chapter, if it wasn't evident before, it is now just how many cliches Ken uses with his manga. Also, obligatory "wtf another break?!"



Well its been long time sin ken took break usually ken takes break after 3 chapter. Well all those cliches are used in awsome way.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nodoka better show off something awesome, since she was pretty bold when she started her usual "What is your name" spiel.



You know, somehow I got this feeling that Robed person is the real Azuna, and Nodoka is going to go, .


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 14, 2010)

Rakan 

His epicness allowed him to live as a spirit, he finally became one with the force.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 14, 2010)

I can hardly find the words to express my sadness caused by Rakan demise...and the epicness  he was even as a ghost.


In good news we'll probably get to reuniting with real Asuna soon... maybe even this year  Man it will be great.


Also those 'killed' apparently aren't really dead but in some sort of happyland so they may return one day.

Also all things considered Fate should just write a will while he can..  he just killed Negi mentor and the poor boy found out thathe kidnapped his partner... there's only so much a guy can take before he snaps.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't worry, Negi has Chisame to straighten him out.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

Like i said earlier Rakan and other dead people are illusion that makes them real something like that. No that they have Asuna power they can destroy those illusion


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 14, 2010)

Illusions can't be real..I REALLY don't get this illusion theory..


----------



## Tegami (Feb 14, 2010)

I only saw the anime.
Not interested in the manga.
Loved both though.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Illusions can't be real..I REALLY don't get this illusion theory..



I can?t explain it any better...


----------



## Watchman (Feb 14, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Like i said earlier Rakan and other dead people are illusion that makes them real something like that. No that they have Asuna power they can destroy those illusion



Possibly more accurate to say they're artificial, rather than illusionary?

EDIT:

6k post get?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2010)

R.I.P.



...fuck


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 14, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Don't worry, Negi has Chisame to straighten him out.



Worry? I WANT him to rip someone apart that will be cool. 

I wonder if reuniting with Asuna will be typical rescue arc (one thing Ken has yet to do) or will there will be some kind of twist added to it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Razza said:


> Am I going to have to have a change of heart for Nodoka now that she's going to go all badass on us? She was one of my least favorite of the main group, but now...



She's shown she has the guts, like when she asked Fate his name, it's just that she doesn't seem to have offensive abilities so far.



blazingshadow said:


> she was my favorite but more importantly i think she is the favorite of the mangaka



Interesting.



Watchman said:


> Possibly more accurate to say they're artificial, rather than illusionary?



Sentient magical constructs?



The_Evil said:


> I wonder if reuniting with Asuna will be typical rescue arc (one thing Ken has yet to do)



Well the incident with Graf Herrman was a short Asuna rescue adventure, in fact her current situation is the culmination of that Herrman mission (Fate sent him back then, being the first time in the modern times that her magic cancelling was used as a weapon again).


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Worry? I WANT him to rip someone apart that will be cool.
> 
> I wonder if reuniting with Asuna will be typical rescue arc (one thing Ken has yet to do) or will there will be some kind of twist added to it.



Well, I rather him beat someone senseless than get brutal by ripping them a new one.  

But I'm sure there is a twist.   I'm positive that Fate somehow brainwashed her and perhaps Anya as well, and they are the robed figures that's out there doing his dirty work.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

So the magic world being an illusion is pretty much confirmed now.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 14, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, I rather him beat someone senseless than get brutal by ripping them a new one.
> 
> But I'm sure there is a twist.   I'm positive that Fate somehow brainwashed her and perhaps Anya as well, and they are the robed figures that's out there doing his dirty work.



I think Fate brainwashing Asuna is for certain. Anya maybe, but at least one of the shadow figures was confirmed by Asakura as being the one they saw at the gateport fighting Kaede.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

It's probable that they might not be able to rescue Asuna at all. At least not during this arc.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 14, 2010)

Asuna for the final villain.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Asuna for the final villain.



The possibility is there.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 14, 2010)

I think of how artificial beings like golems are, except as made of magic instead of stone.  So if you disappate the magic, they go away.  Technically the consciousness can survive elsewhere depending on how it's done.  I wonder if that garden is the one Rakan was having tea in.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Possibly more accurate to say they're artificial, rather than illusionary?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 6k post get?



Artificial that was the word that i was missing thanks


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn these breaks.

I hate having to wait an extra week.


----------



## Razza (Feb 14, 2010)

I would complain about the breaks but I like Hunter x Hunter too...


So yeah...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

I like Saint Seiya which will last years for its sequel to complete a handful of volumes the way it's going, so I won't complain about Akamatsu either.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 15, 2010)

I won't complain on Ken's break as long as he'll bring back the Latin/Greek spells and several historical references.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 15, 2010)

I really felt nothing for Rakan "dying".


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Razza said:


> I would complain about the breaks but I like Hunter x Hunter too...
> 
> 
> So yeah...



Those are pretty painful.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 17, 2010)

5 bucks says we'll see a Death Note-type memory twist. Asuna will resume her throne of evil, and the Asuna we knew was a false personality. After they "kill" her (very end of the manga), they somehow are able to keep her false personality, but destroy the new one.

Of course this doesn't explain why Nagi-team rescued her, but I can dream...

Not that Shounen ever has such an awesome and dark twist, though.


----------



## Razza (Feb 17, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> . After they "kill" her (very end of the manga), they somehow are able to keep her false personality, but destroy the new one.



No to this part. For some reason I want bad things to happen in Negima.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 18, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> 5 bucks says we'll see a Death Note-type memory twist. Asuna will resume her throne of evil, and the Asuna we knew was a false personality. After they "kill" her (very end of the manga), they somehow are able to keep her false personality, but destroy the new one.
> 
> Of course this doesn't explain why Nagi-team rescued her, but I can dream...
> 
> Not that Shounen ever has such an awesome and dark twist, though.



Have you read the latest chapters of One Piece or FMA?

As a committed GRIMDARKian, I would certainly approve of the natural continuation of Negi's moral dilemmas in choosing between what's best for his class/people he knows best and what's best for the world as a whole, and having to choose between euthanizing the technically-hypothetical-but-we-all-know-it's-coming Dark!Asuna or not.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

Another break Akamatsu?


----------



## Jugger (Feb 19, 2010)

280 spoilers  are out


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Seems like nodoka is getting sum luv


----------



## Kirito (Feb 19, 2010)

Nodoka arc?

And what is that matchbox thingy


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, quite a step up for Nodoka.

?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Because of nodoka's new powerup_ 



 Im expecting alot of ala alba to get code of the lifemaker powerups, negi included


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Because of nodoka's new powerup_
> 
> 
> 
> Im expecting alot of ala alba to get code of the lifemaker powerups, negi included



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nodoka had hers taken back by Dynamis when she was attacked from behind.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 22, 2010)

Just read 279.....




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!
IM MOTHA FUCKING DARK NODAKA BITCHES!!!RAAAAAAGEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
ALSO RAAAAKAAAAAANNN T_______T.

Type to read the 280 spoilerz.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

So Nodoka finally got the offensive power up she deserved?...Excellent


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nodoka had hers taken back by Dynamis when she was attacked from behind.




*Spoiler*: _about nodoka_ 



I think Nodoka got it in the first place because she read Dynamis's mind. She can probably summon it at will now.


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _about nodoka_
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nodoka got it in the first place because she read Dynamis's mind. She can probably summon it at will now.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That could be I guess, but then wouldn't she be able to just restore all the people who were erased herself now?  Hopefully the full translation will clear things up.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 22, 2010)

Cnet's translation of 280 is out:
mangavolume


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

just wondering, is a new episode of the Hitotsu no sekai negima out?


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> just wondering, is a new episode of the Hitotsu no sekai negima out?



It'll be out May. The one who got out these days was a Drama CD with Ala Rubra adventures.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Cnet's translation of 280 is out:
> Ch.34



thanks for the link


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> It'll be out May. The one who got out these days was a Drama CD with Ala Rubra adventures.



where can I find it? the last one was so cool

Kotaro pek


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh man Dynamis I like you but man You fail If, you know like. skipped all the theatrics and monologues and standing there and staring and shit... You could have avoided the compromitation.  


So now they know what should be obvious... that Keyblades are the key (pun totally intended ) to everything. Good thing we have that out of the way. 

What I predict for next chapter(s): They meet with Negi group, compare notes and figure out that Asuna got abducted. Negi decides that he can't simply leave the world in Fate hands.


Also this chapter confirmed that Rakan wil be coming back! Wicked Sweet!


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 24, 2010)

So did Dynamis burn her artifact for reals?
Or the more burning question: Did she hide her artifact between her breasts? heh.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

she hid it in her cleavage to be more exact

nodoka is growing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2010)

Nodoka put up some pretty good resistance, but it came at the price of her artifact


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

I doubt it burned, didn't negi has part of nodoka's artifact? last chapter showed him holding a small book of nodoka


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, her artifact isn't destroyed. The original one is with Negi and Chisame. It was just one of her mini-diaries.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 25, 2010)

It's interesting Dynamis mentioned he was around 20 years ago.  But when we got to see his eyes, it made me suspicious.   As well the orders not to kill real humans.

Anyhow, really nice to see Nodoka develop more and really kick some mental ass this time.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 25, 2010)

YESSSSS!!!!
CROSSOOOOOVVVEEEEER

Negima X Kingdom hearts...it's obviously happening.

....so they have to find the heart of this world and the Grand Kingdom key or some shit and they'll need a gummy ship when this is all over to head back to earth.

I like it.
Also Nodoka's a winner.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty good work from Nodoka. But I'm a bit confused about how she actually got one of those staffs.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would like a clarification of something.

How the hell Nodoka was able to take this artefact/staff/key thing from Dynamis' hands ?
The guy moped the floor with Rakan, FFS ! Beyond the impossible ?


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 25, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I would like a clarification of something.
> 
> How the hell Nodoka was able to take this artefact/staff/key thing from Dynamis' hands ?
> The guy moped the floor with Rakan, FFS ! Beyond the impossible ?


Dynamis never fought Rakan that we saw, Al defeated him in the flashback movie.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep, Dynamis isn't the mage of the begining, or whatever the last boss was called.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2010)

Nodoka was impressive this chapter. It's about time she developed some offensive capabilities.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 25, 2010)

Nodoka did a negi speed up, and Dynamis was taken aback and Nodoka was able to get the key.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 26, 2010)

Nodoka and Chachamaru are both awesome.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 26, 2010)

Yue is kicking some asses too. So proud. T_T


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2010)

Chacha's attack reminds me of the " The Girl Who Leapt Through Space", with the gun.  

And the Princess is back.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 26, 2010)

Whoa their Chacha that looks shoop'd to me.
I can tell from the lazah's and having seen a lot of shoops in my day.

>.>

Still waiting for Dark Nodoka....
We need the girls to fight moar.
Im really glad at the screentime they all get but I desire a slightly greater taste just to see how capablez they really are now then we can have Neji stomp again.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 26, 2010)

I want more kotaro


----------



## Razza (Feb 27, 2010)

Hells yeah more magical girl Yue.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 27, 2010)

So what everyones general theory on the Lifemaker?

Lifemaker=Asuna?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> So what everyones general theory on the Lifemaker?
> 
> Lifemaker=Asuna?



Sure looks like it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 27, 2010)

It's great that the students have been getting chances to shine like this lately. Negi's genius and Magia Erebea antics were taking the useful out of all the girls, especially with Asuna kidnapped.

Stuff's just getting better.



~Greed~ said:


> Dear god, Chacha just went Rakan level.



Since the Pactio is boosted from Negi's magic and he couldn't match Rakan's power without the absorption circle (unless his later "demonization" upped his power beyond the bloodlust, I can't remember if it did), can't Rakan still be assumed to be a notch above Negi and his party?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2010)

Catellite is just awesome.


----------



## al103 (Feb 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Sure looks like it.


For you - maybe. Even young Asuna do not look like Lifemaker at all. It's distinct possibility that he uses her body and/or powers, but it still don't make him Asuna and don't make Asuna in Lifemaker.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

how did lifemaker become asuna?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 1, 2010)

here's Cnet's translation for chapter 281:
 raw  


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's interesting that this weapon turns out to have been created by Chao. This is about the 3rd time that pactio's have created items that have been recognized as existing weapons.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2010)

Link removed

Wow, so Chachamura oneshot a being that was beating down that Ancient Dragon which Rakan supposedly fought to a standstill? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 2, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Link removed
> 
> Wow, so Chachamura oneshot a being that was beating down that Ancient Dragon which Rakan supposedly fought to a standstill? That's pretty crazy.



Thats the way to make those girls close to negi lvl. That are going to have important fight in the end


----------



## migukuni (Mar 2, 2010)

the ancient dragon was defeated via the power of the keyblades I think

chachamaru's catellite hits friends and foe alike


----------



## PDQ (Mar 2, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it reminds me of Susanoo where gaining access to abilities also somehow gains you access to legendary items.  The interesting thing here is that while the others were legendary artifacts that might've somehow always existed, Chao's is technically a relatively recent invention.  So it seems like they just find random powerful items and link them to partners


Danchou said:


> Link removed
> 
> Wow, so Chachamura oneshot a being that was beating down that Ancient Dragon which Rakan supposedly fought to a standstill? That's pretty crazy.



While it supposedly oneshotted the dragon, from the looks of it(the feathers), it was through the power of rewriting like they did Rakan, so not as great a feat.  Still that satellite attack is pretty damn powerful.  If Negi has access to that with his Pactio, I'm down for watching a round 2 with Rakan.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, beating the Holy Dragon thing wasn't impressive; re-write is basically a one shot if your from the magic world.

But none the less, the catellite's freakin' awesome! Wonder if Chachamaru can control the size of the blast.

And seriously, folks. Let's not forget Paru's supreme captaining abilities this chapter. If anyone's going to take over the world, it's her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, while the design was a bit _out there_, the impact of Chachamaru's weapon can't be denied xDD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 2, 2010)

PDQ said:


> While it supposedly oneshotted the dragon, from the looks of it(the feathers), it was through the power of rewriting like they did Rakan, so not as great a feat.  Still that satellite attack is pretty damn powerful.  If Negi has access to that with his Pactio, I'm down for watching a round 2 with Rakan.



Its actually starting to look like negi doesn't even have his pactio anymore. I mean he hasn't used it since the tournament.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 2, 2010)

Wasn't it said that the Pactio he had with Theodora was just a one-time deal? I doubt he has it anymore.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 2, 2010)

Cattelite was awesome.

Though I find it a bit disappointing that  Ala alba are the only ones who can save the world... because they are immune to  rewriting. That' seems like such a cop-out Ala rubra were awesome because... they were awesome. And invincible. 


Also while I enjoy the random awesomeness i fell like the pace has slowed to a crawl again. I WANT SOME PLOT PROGRESSION ALREADY!!!! 

Meh maybe Negima IS most enjoyable when read in large parts rather than week on week basis but I can't deny myself weekly dose of it.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Wasn't it said that the Pactio he had with Theodora was just a one-time deal? I doubt he has it anymore.


I don't recall that.


The_Evil said:


> Cattelite was awesome.
> 
> Though I find it a bit disappointing that  Ala alba are the only ones who can save the world... because they are immune to  rewriting. That' seems like such a cop-out Ala rubra were awesome because... they were awesome. And invincible.



Actually looking back at Ala Rubra's fight with the lifemaker, it seems like it was the same deal.  While Nagi seemed stronger than Rakan for beating the lifemaker while Rakan thought he had no chance despite him claiming to be equal(although that claim was always somewhat questionable since it's selfproclaimed), it was because he wasn't a magic world being.  Hence all their talk of "it's not even about the difference in level" makes sense when you realize the only one immune to the rewriting is Nagi and Eishun, possibly Al.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 2, 2010)

PDQ said:


> I don't recall that.



Under the condition it's only for the period of the Tournament...


----------



## PDQ (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah, but I don't think you can really cancel a pactio.  She said it was "considering [her] position" which makes it sound more like "I can help you through a pactio but I can't travel around with you as a real partner since I have business to deal with here" sort of deal rather than "we'll undo the pactio afterwards".  Unless a pactio leaves some sort of mark on the user which can be detected, there's no reason to get rid of it permanently and distance shouldn't matter since Al and Rakan can both use their artifacts despite at least one of them likely being in a different world from Nagi.

I'm half hoping the Casseopeia returns as an artifact now that another of Chao's inventions is one, except this time it works outside the festival but within a certain time scale(for instance, only goes back 1 minute in time), which is just enough to be useful for fighting or changing a recent mistake but not for major arc changing rewrites.

If Negi's somehow maintained his artifact, time stop with Catellite vs. Rakan's last few artifact abilities would be an awesome showdown.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

PDQ said:


> Actually looking back at Ala Rubra's fight with the lifemaker, it seems like it was the same deal.  While Nagi seemed stronger than Rakan for beating the lifemaker while Rakan thought he had no chance despite him claiming to be equal(although that claim was always somewhat questionable since it's selfproclaimed), it was because he wasn't a magic world being.  Hence all their talk of "it's not even about the difference in level" makes sense when you realize the only one immune to the rewriting is Nagi and Eishun, possibly Al.



The Lifemaker didn't use the rewriting against Ala Rubra and Nagi though. When he vaped Rakan's arms, it was through ole-style firepower for example. It's been everybody BUT him who has been seen using that keyblade so far.



PDQ said:


> I'm half hoping the Casseopeia returns as an artifact now that another of Chao's inventions is one, except this time it works outside the festival but within a certain time scale(for instance, only goes back 1 minute in time), which is just enough to be useful for fighting or changing a recent mistake but not for major arc changing rewrites.



I'd be surprised at this point if it didn't come back in some capacity or upgrade.



> If Negi's somehow maintained his artifact, time stop with Catellite vs. Rakan's last few artifact abilities would be an awesome showdown.



Sounds epic.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 3, 2010)

Charcan said:


> The Lifemaker didn't use the rewriting against Ala Rubra and Nagi though. When he vaped Rakan's arms, it was through ole-style firepower for example. It's been everybody BUT him who has been seen using that keyblade so far.



Maybe it's an improved version now.  Afterall, "rewriting" doesn't necessarily entail feathers.  It would explain why someone considered unbeatable by his rival would be beaten by Nagi himself(short of Nagi simply being much stronger than Rakan)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

PDQ said:


> Maybe it's an improved version now.  Afterall, "rewriting" doesn't necessarily entail feathers.  It would explain why someone considered unbeatable by his rival would be beaten by Nagi himself(short of Nagi simply being much stronger than Rakan)



That would however imply his "rewriting" power isn't exclusive to MM, since Eishun was also floored the hell down despite being behind 9 barriers and having company to share the pain. Also we don't know what Nagi's master did in the fight, if he did anything at all.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, if Asuna is the power-up for the Lifemaker to use his Re-Write spell, he wouldn't have had access to it during his final fight with Nagi. Or did Ala Rubra get hold of Asuna after the fight?

Either way, now that Fate's side has Asuna, and if they are using her to allow them to use Re-Write, Ala Alba _is_ the only hope of the magic world. I'm not sure if I'm disappointed or not with that sort of development.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, but Negi's artifact IS gone. It was just for the period of the tournament. The tournament is over.

Chapter 22 on One Manga

It's the final word until it stated otherwise.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya go Ala Alba...

But Nagi would still solo you all to hell and back with one arm tied behind his back while blindfolded and unable to hear from his ipod.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 5, 2010)

Spoiler for 282 are out here 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Theres lot of those keys and where going to see fake asuna getting caught soon.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WEEE, kid form Negi is back. And so are the others.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like some good exposition time. The chibis are cute.


----------



## Razza (Mar 7, 2010)

Kids, can you say exposition?


Honestly, this manga tends to have more infodump than most others in its genre.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fanart_ 





























 Yes the last two are meant to be a visual joke...


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 8, 2010)

HQ raws on Raw paradise


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck, now Raw Paradise is putting some really annoying watermarks on all the pages.

EDIT: The new colored images by LBC are really amazing, specially Dark Negi ones.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting that art Evil. I think it works very well for a signature.


----------



## Razza (Mar 8, 2010)

I sorta think dragon-negi looks stupid lolwut?

ME Negi is pretty damn badass looking, especially in that coloring.


Edit: And just because I haven't mentioned it yet:

I want to hear the rest of the things on Haruna's list of things to say at least once in your life.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 9, 2010)

Probably includes HENSHIN.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 9, 2010)

Allright Cnet's translation of the next chapter is out:
Ch.73-74


*Spoiler*: __ 



God I cannot wait for the next chapter. Also it looks like this whole issue with him planning out how to recover from mahou erebea might be a chance for another powerup.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

i just noticed it but zazie is probably a top tier isn't she?

Chapter 28 One Manga

just noticed in that page that the people nearby her are...

not to mention that she is the first one to be introduced aside from miyazaki

Chapter 28 One Manga

I've just been rereading it so


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2010)

migukuni said:


> i just noticed it but zazie is probably a top tier isn't she?
> 
> Chapter 28 One Manga
> 
> just noticed in that page that the people nearby her are...




Oh shit, next to Takamichi and Eva, lol foreshadowing.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

and look at those two things that looks like dark wings or huge dark arms


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Oh shit, next to Takamichi and Eva, lol foreshadowing.



'Squints at picture'...Are those claws she has?

Zazie is the real master of Mahou Erebea calling it now


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> 'Squints at picture'...Are those claws she has?


That's what it looks like.





> Zazie is the real master of Mahou Erebea calling it now


I honestly wouldn't find this shocking if it were true.

Zazie for final vilian


----------



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

she's beside takamichi, eva and the principal's secretary... or shizuna sensei or something, one of the first teacher's to be introduced

She won't be final villain I think... after all she does tell her demons to not eat her classmates


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2010)

migukuni said:


> she's beside takamichi, eva and the principal's secretary... or shizuna sensei or something, one of the first teacher's to be introduced
> 
> She won't be final villain I think... after all she does tell her demons to not eat her classmates




well the fact that she controls demons in the first place kind of says something.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2010)

migukuni said:


> she's beside takamichi, eva and the principal's secretary... or shizuna sensei or something, one of the first teacher's to be introduced
> 
> She won't be final villain I think... after all she does tell her demons to not eat her classmates



No way is she final villian material, it would be interesting if she was another one of Mahora's dark secrets though.

lol the school sure has alot of them.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

she's the Demon Empress Zazie and she's friendly with the Undead Mage Evangeline...

We sure get lots of high profile in Mahora
Princess of Kyoto Konoka
Princess of Ostia Asuna


----------



## Razza (Mar 9, 2010)

ALL OF YOU STFU I'M TRYING TO BE THE FUCKING PUPPET MASTER BACK HERE!


----------



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

when we see the mahora girls again, Eva would be dead so a lot of hype would be given to zazie


----------



## Watchman (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought the whole "Zazie is a demon" theory was a pretty common and widely-known one.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I thought the whole "Zazie is a demon" theory was a pretty common and widely-known one.



Well yeah but being a demon doesn't have to mean she will be antagonist. I mean Zect was one and he was a good guy.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter Tournament Discussion Thread

Enjoy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> Hunter X Hunter Tournament Discussion Thread
> 
> Enjoy



The sphere is where Illusion Eva is right..if so


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok next chapter shit hits the fan. When Negi will realize what they are doing to Asuna well it's not gonna be pretty. Fate is in for a beating - Negi may have been able to forgive him before -since he's such a nice guy - but man if there's one thing one shouldn't do is messing with Asuna.

Also it seems They are rebuilding  the magic in the old ostia. Interesting.

And Negi was pretty awesome this chapter: Geting over Rakan "death", Telling everybody he's the fucking leader so they better listen to him nd going on to confront the Asuna Issue.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn, I was expecting Negi to punch fake-asuna in the ovaries. Would have been hilarious.

And yes, Zazie is the final villain. This is written in the stars.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 10, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> Damn, I was expecting Negi to punch fake-asuna in the ovaries. Would have been hilarious.
> 
> And yes, Zazie is the final villain. This is written in the stars.





*Spoiler*: __ 



-Shit hitting the fan  in T-minus 1 chapter-
I wanna see him go off on her so bad XD



*Is now anticipating...*


----------



## Gene (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it me or is Negi looking taller?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, since the start of second part of this arc, even Asuna said he's taller.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 10, 2010)

uwaa the fate set is so cute XD


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

Shit, fake Asuna is probably going to get sodomized, especially if Negi gets pissed off enough to allow his dark side to come out. Or that might be the way he fixes his problem; he regains control just before he kills her and presto! Magia Erebea is now under control!


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 11, 2010)

Negi going to brainwash Fake Asuna by raping her in that sphere over and over again with the magic erebea help.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Negi going to brainwash Fake Asuna by raping her in that sphere over and over again with the magic erebea help.




....

Okay then


----------



## migukuni (Mar 11, 2010)

a 10 yr old...


----------



## Watchman (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Well yeah but being a demon doesn't have to mean she will be antagonist. I mean Zect was one and he was a good guy.



I never said she'd be an antagonist - I doubt she will be in any case.

~~~

About the new chapter, fairly nice overall; next chapter should be fun to read, what with Negi confronting Shiori and the potential for Fake!Eva to be in that sphere.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 11, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Shit, fake Asuna is probably going to get sodomized, especially if Negi gets pissed off enough to allow his dark side to come out. Or that might be the way he fixes his problem; he regains control just before he kills her and presto! Magia Erebea is now under control!





Rokudaime said:


> Negi going to brainwash Fake Asuna by raping her in that sphere over and over again with the magic erebea help.





Watchman said:


> I never said she'd be an antagonist - I doubt she will be in any case.



Yeah somehow I don't see it either.



Watchman said:


> About the new chapter, fairly nice overall; next chapter should be fun to read, what with Negi confronting Shiori and the potential for Fake!Eva to be in that sphere.



WTH Eva comes into this?


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 11, 2010)

A translation of a couple recent Q&As with Akamatsu is given here, the last questions actually relate to Zazie.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> A translation of a couple recent Q&As with Akamatsu is given here, the last questions actually relate to Zazie.



Thanks for that, that clears up a lot of questions that have been brought up here. 


> Does Negi-kun?s Pactio still exist after the match?
> Negi returned the card and canceled the contract with Theodora at the same time when Ako and the others were released from their collars.


Also I can't wait to see this.


> When will Zazie be active in the story?
> It?s planned for her true form to be revealed in the last arc.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> A translation of a couple recent Q&As with Akamatsu is given here, the last questions actually relate to Zazie.


I'm surprised that there are no questions why the recent spell incantations and pactio artifacts are no longer in Latin.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> A translation of a couple recent Q&As with Akamatsu is given here, the last questions actually relate to Zazie.



Interesting. Also it seems I was right and Eshuin is equal to Rakan.



> In Rakan?s independent film Rakan fought Eishun ? if it was a serious fight, who would win?
> They would probably tie. Though Rakan has less weaknesses.



Also what point of the storyline was volume 29 again?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 11, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Thanks for that, that clears up a lot of questions that have been brought up here.
> 
> Also I can't wait to see this.



The last arc? Final villian, Im calling it.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 11, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> The last arc? Final villian, Im calling it.



Bah that would be to predictable. 

Zazie is actually Nagi in disguise! 

Or maybe Zect. One of those two.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Also what point of the storyline was volume 29 again?


It was chapters 259-267, during the ball but before negotiations broke down with Godel.  It also includes Rakan's fight with Fate's pactio girls.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> It was chapters 259-267, during the ball but before negotiations broke down with Godel.



Then I can't wait for the next volume. Some questions about what happened during Nagi's fight with Lifemaker  should get answered.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Zazie's demonic claws in more detail:





Kira-chan said:


> A translation of a couple recent Q&As with Akamatsu is given here, the last questions actually relate to Zazie.



Interesting questions and answers, thanks. It's been a while since I saw you post here, by the way.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 11, 2010)

nah, i dont think zazie is an antagonist at all


----------



## moocifer (Mar 11, 2010)

Zazie has to be a demon (though benevolent or at least neutral).  She has those creepy black robed, masked friends that show up from time to time.  She also saw the ghost girl with no problem.  I don't think she is a construct like Fate.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 12, 2010)

> Does Negi-kun?s Pactio still exist after the match?
> Negi returned the card and canceled the contract with Theodora at the same time when Ako and the others were released from their collars.



There we go~


----------



## Jugger (Mar 12, 2010)

Its  spoiler time 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looks really fun chapter.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2010)

NEED SCAN NOW


----------



## Razza (Mar 12, 2010)

Well.... That's ONE way to reveal that...


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 12, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Its  spoiler time
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi pimp powers are just off the charts. If Fate was a girl this conflict could be end without a need for a single punch. 

But man the day he actually hits puberty will be the day when the very _concept _ of virginity will get erased from existence.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 12, 2010)

Spoilers are goooooooooooood.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, Negi's getting to be quite the stud.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Playing motorboat in Fake Asuna's boobs, protects her from Mana, then pactios her.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 12, 2010)

... I like how it's a team effort


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 13, 2010)

At this rate, Negi will become of the enemy of malemankind.

Male Character A : Why would you want to kill Negi? He is a nice guy. 

Male Character B : That because Negi made all the pretty girls as his mistress while leave all the old and ugly chicks for us.

Male Character A : What a bastard..Now I have the reason to kill him.


----------



## Razza (Mar 13, 2010)

Negi is pretty much winning natural selection.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet Nagi is looking at this scene from somewhere disappointed
he would've pactio'd mana and shiori at the same time, in 1/20th of the time, while nekid.

but it's a start.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 14, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I bet Nagi is looking at this scene from somewhere disappointed
> he would've pactio'd mana and shiori at the same time, in 1/20th of the time, while nekid.
> 
> but it's a start.



Fool.


Nagi was so strong that he didn't need any partners.

Canon manga fact


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 15, 2010)

So I was reading through Vetus's site, and it appears that Al is capable of producing Micro Black Holes.
Link removed


Do any of you know where exactly Vetus's source is for that info? I'd like to be sure of it before bringing it up in any OBD matches.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 15, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> So I was reading through Vetus's site, and it appears that Al is capable of producing Micro Black Holes.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> Do any of you know where exactly Vetus's source is for that info? I'd like to be sure of it before bringing it up in any OBD matches.


Each volume of Negima has a "Lexicon Negimarium" at the end describing the spells and techniques used in detail, in this case the information is from the one in volume 25.  It describes how the technique Rakan used to break out of Takami's artifact space actually involved gravity magic learned from watching Al (the same way he later copied Eishun's technique for Setsuna).  If you have Del Ray's release of volume 25 you can check it out for yourself there.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _so anyone want to deny that chao has magia erebea after this chapter?_ 





Look at the similarities.

Negi's completed magia erebea.


Chao's spell pattern.


Her spell pattern is so freaking similar to the completed form of Magia Erebea that it isn't even funny.

Not to mention it was causing chao pain just like magia erebea is doing to negi.




So is anyone thinking the same thing?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

so bored im gonna read chao vs Negi again cus I need some awesomeness.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 19, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _so anyone want to deny that chao has magia erebea after this chapter?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not Erebea. Something similar, but not Erebea.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah probable and upgraded version created by Negi later on.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2010)

that can't be it because wasn't it said she couldn't use magic on her own which is why she needed those seals in the first place?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 19, 2010)

Negima and its fairly strict adherence to physics always amuses and amazes me.

And I called Chao using a Magia Erebea variant the moment Negi got his tattoos. I still stand by it. Akamatsu seems to be trying to link everything to Chao right now, and it would make one of many perfect openers and plotlines to be resolved when she inevitably returns.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 19, 2010)

The translation for ch. 283 is out: HERE


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> The translation for ch. 283 is out: HERE


Thanks,

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well that just brings life to it.
Negi "The solution to this conundrum is simple, imma just drop some jailbait on her".


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy hell..if Negi reaches puberty,all the men in the Negimaverse are destined to die alone and miserable..


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 20, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Thanks,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*dies of laughing* Oh negi. Only you could get away with a plan like that at your age


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2010)

Chapter 27 scan

Chapter is out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 20, 2010)

Nodoka and Chisame's reactions.  

Well, the cat's out of the bag.  It's now time for her to spill the beans.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 20, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy hell..if Negi reaches puberty,all the men in the Negimaverse are destined to die alone and miserable..



Those men will not die alone..They might just aim for the Negi's leftover. After all, Negi is a kind dude, he might give away his leftover after he have been using them to oblivion and get a new stuff.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 20, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Those men will not die alone..They might just aim for the Negi's leftover. After all, Negi is a kind dude, he might give away his leftover after he have been using them to oblivion and get a new stuff.



Yeah..Negi is kind but the real problem are the girls.

After having a taste of the Springfield genes..will they settle for anything less? 

I think not.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 20, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..Negi is kind but the real problem are the girls.
> 
> After having a taste of the Springfield genes..will they settle for anything less?
> 
> I think not.



But you have to consider that Negi is a man of the word. Once he say that he will give them away, he really meant it. The girls opinion doesn't matter.,..It is freaking Negi's opinion does matter.

Plus, I doubt Negi will settle down after he learned that his girls getting older and weary while he still look damn stud and charming at his age.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 21, 2010)

Two things about this page: Shin Angyo Onshi 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 1. Negi is a fucking PIMP. Totally a badass in this chapter.

2. Asuna has raptor-feet


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2010)

Shiori's elf ears. 

How is she ever going to hide those while in Mahora?

More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?


----------



## Jugger (Mar 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Shiori's elf ears.
> 
> How is she ever going to hide those while in Mahora?
> 
> More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?



Its what Akamatsu usually does. Damn this waiting is killing me.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Shiori's elf ears.
> 
> How is she ever going to hide those while in Mahora?
> 
> More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?



When you have a cyborg, Mana, Kaede, ghost in their class, nothing will surprised the Mahora student any more.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Shiori's elf ears.
> 
> How is she ever going to hide those while in Mahora?
> 
> More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?



I predict people just going "oh, what a cute cosplay!" or just not commenting on it at all, just like how most people ignore that Chachamaru's a robot.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?



To take spring break with his really hot wife?  



skiboydoggy said:


> Shiori's elf ears.
> 
> How is she ever going to hide those while in Mahora?
> 
> More to the point, why is Akamatsu taking a break just before the Magic World climax?





Rokudaime said:


> When you have a cyborg, Mana, Kaede, ghost in their class, nothing will surprised the Mahora student any more.



Yeah, nothing out of the ordinary here.  

If anything, she will cover the ears up with her hair, or appear to look human with magic.  (Just like all the other non-humans).


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 21, 2010)

or she can cosplay as Zelda.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder if the fan-theory of "Negi will cast Inferna Scholastica on Fate and he'll end up as a teacher at Mahora" will actually happen after all. Negi's going to have to take responsibility for Shiori, now, and the other Cosmo Entelecheia girls are probably going to follow.

Combiend with Fate's "not so bad after all" reveal of his hobby being to go around rescuing war orphans, and I can't see Negi actually killing him even when he does eventually beat him.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow awesome chapter

This chapter in addition to moving the plot provided incredible amounts of LOL material:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Five minutes alone, already undressing him? Good going Asuna 

Not that it's something new. Typical Asuna 






*Spoiler*: __ 





Is it me or is Negi starts hitting puberty? :







*Spoiler*: __ 







Negi is completely invincible now... except for baths


Also, Negi staring at her tits like that isn't very polite... try be more subtle about it next time






*Spoiler*: __ 






He only would like her to think it ME malfunction. Truth he got a boner.







*Spoiler*: __ 





Someone should rescript this page, seriously






*Spoiler*: __ 






When in doubt attempt rape! 







*Spoiler*: __ 






Laugh all you want about Negi pimpnes but he takes care of his bitches!





*Spoiler*: __ 






Achievement: Hostile girl capture acquired


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, Negi chose the best method of determining whether that Asuna was the real deal while adding another character to his ever increasing harem xDD


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 21, 2010)

When in doubt, make out. This is the answer to everything


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm on these forums for a looong time, and there still people who still don't know about the usual Ken schedule (4 chapter + 1 break). Or rather don't accept it.

I'll not even say that the next break (after 287) will be just before Golden Week, so it'll be 3 weeks to wait for the new chapter.

And there already some info for chapter 284 on his diary: Less characters + More Scenaries. He said a lot of info would be released. Plus, he said that Negima probably will not end after the new Negima movie (which will be released in 2011), so... yeah, there still a lot to happen yet.

You guys can thank Hata, on Aquastar forums, for these informations. =P

Oh yeah... about the OADs, the dub for the new episode is completed. It'll be released on 17, May. Lots of fights on it, says Akamatsu. And a lot of comedy situations too (thanks to Rakan).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Great going, adding elf ears to the motley crew.



Maedhros said:


> And there already some info for chapter 284 on his diary: Less characters + More Scenaries. He said a lot of info would be released. Plus, he said that Negima probably will not end after the new Negima movie (which will be released in 2011), so... yeah, there still a lot to happen yet.



That's great. I don't want this series to wrap up soon.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2010)

I wasn't expecting the series to end in the near future but that's still good to know.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> To take spring break with his really hot wife?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and not to mention that you actually can awlays get away only with half-assed explanation at there. Look at the tournament arc.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 22, 2010)

So anyone noticed that the number of Shiori's card is 32? I bet her class number will be 32 because the other students has the same class and pactio numbers.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 22, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> So anyone noticed that the number of Shiori's card is 32? I bet her class number will be 32 because the other students has the same class and pactio numbers.



I didn?t see that. I looked in class rooster and there is empty spot where 32 fits.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 23, 2010)

In bottom left pannels there is some character that looks like it could be fate boss. I didn?t notice it before. As for Mewtwo...

I"LL USE MY BODY AS A BULLET


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

fate was telling him what to do (see the OVA)... I doubt he's higher ranking than fate.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd thought that character was the catgirl whose name I can't remember - the one who controlled space/distance. It certainly seems to fit with the "scatter them across Magicus Mundus" thing.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 24, 2010)

Except it's probably one of Fate's old allies, a construct just like the others (Dynamis, Fate, etc)


----------



## migukuni (Mar 24, 2010)

After rereading chapter 14, I miss Ayaka...

She should have negi afterall she was the first one that found Negi's pimp-ness


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2010)

Wait, who was Ayaka again?


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

Class President. Blondie. Asuna's on-again-off-again rival. Probably a shotacon.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh her...


Wait, shes still alive?


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah. She's having a nice vacation in Wales, along with the cheerleader trio, the twins and... can't remember her name, but the room-mate of Kotaro and Natsumi. The one who threatened to shove a spring onion up Kotaro's ass.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2010)

You mean Chizuru?

I forgot about Ayaka... though she was written off the plot completely.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 24, 2010)

I have reasons to believe that Ayaka will be important to later plot (when zazie is finally gonne be expounded more afterall Ayaka is the only one who can understand her IIRC)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 24, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Wait, who was Ayaka again?



Iinchooooooooo

For shame man, next you'll tell me you can't distinguish the Narutaki twins. 

I still hope Ayaka and Emily Sevensheep will clash in the future.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Iinchooooooooo
> 
> For shame man, next you'll tell me you can't distinguish the Narutaki twins.
> 
> I still hope Ayaka and Emily Sevensheep will clash in the future.



Wile there is some truth in your accusation, an well though argument can be made proving hat it's completely reasonable and justified that I could in fact forget her. In fact I will write it down


*Spoiler*: _tagged because too damn long_


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought Ayaka was that loli of Negi's party that fate captured.
....shit....then who the hell is that brunette chick?


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2010)

Anya?


...


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Anya?
> 
> 
> ...




Easy mistake both start and end with A...and have a Y in em.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 26, 2010)

Ch. 284 spoilers are out and they've got a lot of important expostion in themhapter 44 Raw download


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2010)

NEED TRANS NOW


----------



## Razza (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, Akamatsu. You and your infodump.


Shiori Luna pretty much has me set on my monthly dose of HHHNNNNNNNGGGGHHH.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 27, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Ch. 284 spoilers are out and they've got a lot of important expostion in themOWNLOAD



Shit just got serious..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

I like infodumps when they're handled well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2010)

I dunno if I ever said this here before, but I don't care.

I really really hate the fact that the dead people might come back to life I mean I really really hate it


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I dunno if I ever said this here before, but I don't care.
> 
> I really really hate the fact that the dead people might come back to life I mean I really really hate it


I would agree with you, but then Rakan.

Besides, MSN is pretty optimistic, and suddenly dumping a permanent genocide would be pretty horrific.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2010)

I dunno man, I mean I would be okay with him being back but really a heroic sacrifice should be permanent to have true meaning.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 27, 2010)

Y'know with all those info-dumps I'm starting to think that Ken might actually be doing research when he says he does....


----------



## Gene (Mar 27, 2010)

He probably let's his assistants do the research while he goes off to bang his wife.


----------



## Griever (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, i have a quick question.

Who does *Tatsumiya Mana* have a pactio with?..I can't remember if it was mentioned or not .

EDIT: Ah never mind i re-read a few chapters and it seems he's dead




noobthemusical said:


> I dunno if I ever said this here before, but I don't care.
> 
> I really really hate the fact that the dead people might come back to life I mean I really really hate it



Yea i never liked that either, Kishi did the same thing in Naruto and it made the whole pain thing pointless.. but Ken Akamatsu is a good mangaka, so he can probably make it tasteful 

*@Aku Shinigami* I love your sig!.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 28, 2010)

Gene said:


> He probably let's his assistants do the research while he goes off to bang his wife.


Ken's doing research too. Just about cosplay.


----------



## Razza (Mar 28, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I dunno if I ever said this here before, but I don't care.
> 
> I really really hate the fact that the dead people might come back to life I mean I really really hate it



Have to agree with this as well. It's also a bit annoying that we seem to be having another situation like the school festival arc where no one is actually in any real danger (though the implications of what is going on are far more sever.)


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have a problem everyone coming back in this case, because there have been strong indications all along that they could be restored just from the implied nature of the Magic World inhabitants and the way that they "died."


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 28, 2010)

Razza said:


> Have to agree with this as well. It's also a bit annoying that we seem to be having another situation like the school festival arc where no one is actually in any real danger (though the implications of what is going on are far more sever.)



This.
Name of the spell: REWRITE. How can it be more obvious than that??


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 29, 2010)

Razza said:


> Have to agree with this as well. It's also a bit annoying that we seem to be having another situation like the school festival arc where no one is actually in any real danger (though the implications of what is going on are far more sever.)


I think the deal with Negima is that ultimately the entire journey is Negi's journey, so you always only see Negi and his group being the only ones who face any _real_ danger. Everyone else is just a spectator in the end, and Akamatsu isn't big enough of a bastard to kill all of them off.


----------



## Griever (Mar 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I have reasons to believe that Ayaka will be important to later plot (when zazie is finally gonne be expounded more afterall Ayaka is the only one who can understand her IIRC)



Zazie~ i like her alot for some reason  i hope we'll get to see her artifact before the manga ends 

EDIT: Next time Negi and Kurt fight again i hope Negi uses the Executioner's Sword/Sword of Conviction, i think that would be a really cool fight, plus i love the Executioner's Sword and we haven't seen Negi use it too much (his is incomplete so seeing him master it would also be pretty cool ).


----------



## Watchman (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish Akamatsu actually showed the Zazie Nightmare Circus he cut from the Mahora Festival arc. 

Zazie's easily one of my favourite non-Ala Alba characters, despite how little she's done.


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2010)

is the scan out yet?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Mar 31, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> is the scan out yet?



Nope but the Raw is :/


----------



## Griever (Mar 31, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Nope but the Raw is :/



I've become alittle confused with this.... did it come out last week or not?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2010)

WHERE IS MAI SCANZZ

where


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I think the deal with Negima is that ultimately the entire journey is Negi's journey, so you always only see Negi and his group being the only ones who face any _real_ danger. Everyone else is just a spectator in the end, and Akamatsu isn't big enough of a bastard to kill all of them off.



I pray the he is


----------



## Gene (Mar 31, 2010)

cnet just put out a translation (for 284) so we should be seeing one soon


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 31, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I pray the he is


When it comes down to it Negima just isn't that type of manga, as bad as things get there's always been an underlying lightheartedness.  Personally I wouldn't want this series to lose that, which is what would have happened if all those characters were .


----------



## Jugger (Mar 31, 2010)

I was right

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic world is somekind of illusion.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 31, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I was right
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I thought that was pretty obvious by now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2010)

So Asuna's a descendant of the Mage of the Beginning.

Its strange, while he seems to have the power to create, Asuna wields to the power to erase.


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2010)

Scan's out for those who haven't read it yet.

ch.266


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2010)

A solid chapter, though we really didn't learn anything new.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm calling it now: Fate predicted that Shiori will fall for negi and reveal his location and in fact counted on it. He _wants_ Negi to show up either because he needs him to complete his plans (Negi is the last heir of the magical world and somebody with Lifemaker blood may be needed to trigger Asunas power) or because he wants to give Negi a fair chance of stopping him (Fate seems like kind of guy who would do it). 


Also this chapter confirms that Asuna isn't Arika sister since she' like hundreds of years old at least. 


And another theory: Nagi is currently researching ways to give MW world and people living in it an real substance.




> So Asuna's a descendant of the Mage of the Beginning.
> 
> Its strange, while he seems to have the power to create, Asuna wields to the power to erase.



I think the power Asuna has originally belonged to Mage of the Beginning but for some reason was sealed in her. Since it's Magic of Creation and Apocalypse it implies that it can both create and destroy. Fate also said something similiar about the code of Lifemaker

"A Magic that Destroys and creates ones world."


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 1, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I'm calling it now: Fate predicted that Shiori will fall for negi and reveal his location and in fact counted on it. He _wants_ Negi to show up either because he needs him to complete his plans (Negi is the last heir of the magical world and somebody with Lifemaker blood may be needed to trigger Asunas power) or because he wants to give Negi a fair chance of stopping him (Fate seems like kind of guy who would do it).
> 
> 
> Also this chapter confirms that Asuna isn't Arika sister since she' like hundreds of years old at least.
> ...


Except that nobody stated Arika's age too. So what if she is just like Asuna and her age can't be determined by the look? The only thing this chapter prooves is that Asuna is 100+ years old.

There this teory on AQS where they say that Nagi is on the REAL Mars, giving his magic energy like a perpetual machine... too creepy for Negima, I think. =|

About your last paragraph, it pretty much like this, just like Fate stated this chapter, they want her to help them create a new world. BUT... there's something wrong: If it was a coincidence that they find Negi there... how the hell they would be completing their plan without Asuna? I don't think Fate is someone who lies like this... maybe they had another plan from the start.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 1, 2010)

I think Fate might actually believe that Negi may be able to save the world in a better way, that's why he is so interested in him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> When it comes down to it Negima just isn't that type of manga, as bad as things get there's always been an underlying lightheartedness.  Personally I wouldn't want this series to lose that, which is what would have happened if all those characters were .



He could totally make it work he'd just need to be one of the greatest writers ever.


----------



## Razza (Apr 1, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> About your last paragraph, it pretty much like this, just like Fate stated this chapter, they want her to help them create a new world. BUT... there's something wrong: If it was a coincidence that they find Negi there... how the hell they would be completing their plan without Asuna? I don't think Fate is someone who lies like this... maybe they had another plan from the start.



I was actually thinking this. Though it's pretty much impossible to tell if Fate is lying at any point, there seems to be a contradiction. He was surprised to see Negi's group appear at the gateport and stated that the only reason he fought them there is because they noticed him. He also teleported Asuna away instead of capturing her right then and there.

It's also strange that is intentions seem so good. It's to the point where I don't really see an argument against what he's doing, the 67 million can be saved and the rest are fucked. There is no moral dilemma if that's the case.

Finally, I can't really see a reason to destroy the gateports, other than, perhaps, making the old kingdom gateport be the only way out of MW, allowing him to control the flow if/when the word gets out that MW is going to explode.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2010)

Tracespeck said:


> I think Fate might actually believe that Negi may be able to save the world in a better way, that's why he is so interested in him.



God I hope not.

I really hate good guy villains for final villains, complete monster is the only way a final villain should be. I hate when they were just misguided good guys.

Now if he's not final villain then I'm okay with this.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 2, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> God I hope not.
> 
> I really hate good guy villains for final villains, complete monster is the only way a final villain should be. I hate when they were just misguided good guys.



Well its not like it would be unexpected if Fate was just extremely misguided and not completely evil. Rakan even stated that fate was much more human  then his past counterparts.



> Now if he's not final villain then I'm okay with this.




Zazie is the final villian.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 2, 2010)

Fate's already in good guy villain territory.  He's stated he believes what he is doing as "saving the world" and he pretty much backed up that statement with his plan.  Any other thing that has been thought of requires sacrificing people.  He goes out of his way not to kill people too.

I thought that his time with his orphans might have made him soften up a bit and want to see the "world go on."  He can't save it himself though...enter Negi.  He has his fathers power and is super smart and clever and may have some additional ability due to his bloodline we don't yet no about.

I basically see Fate as similar to Chao at this point.  He will fight Negi believing his plan is the best option and if he loses then the future is in Negi's hands.

But I could be way off...


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 2, 2010)

Zazie is something, probably a Demon Princess or something like this, If I could bet.

@noobthemusical
Why are you so surprised? It was implied since the start of this arc that Fate ISN't the ultimate EVIL, there's no real ENEMY on this manga (at least no yet), just different point of views. Fate isn't an enemy, just an antagonist.

@Tracespeck
I agree with you. But maybe this arc still have another turn points, so I try to not assume anything.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I suspected Asuna was older than she appeared, but by 100 years is something that sort caught me by surprise.  So unless Arika has the same kind of lifespan, it's likely she's not really Negi's aunt, but instead his Great, Great, Great, Aunt.  

But I'm not all surprised of Fate.   Given his leniency at times, he didn't really seemed like a villian, but instead an Anti-Hero that was trying to save the world by an evil method.  In this case, save a few than the whole.



Now how much you wanta bet that the Final Villian, is going to be the cause behind the Magic World losing it's power?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 2, 2010)

Spoilers are out


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naked Eva playing nes awsome


----------



## Gene (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eva


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 2, 2010)

It seems you guys are missing the big picture.

Asuna's a Gilf.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh shit..Negi's Magica Erebea..


*Spoiler*: __ 



"*According to Eva, ME is not something a human could handle and is basically her own specialty and thats why Negi is having problems with it. Though the effects of ME won't kill him, it would surely turn him into a demon (if he goes to the point like he went against Godel) & from that point he would not be able to go back to being human again but become a pure demon of darkness with no soul.

But if Negi can manage to overcome all the effects without getting killed in the process then he could end up being a superior being than human (more like an 'evolution' for him) which would be helpful to him in future quests.*"





*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Demon God 


Negi coming up?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like Negi's got a powerup coming up shortly.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 2, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Except that nobody stated Arika's age too. So what if she is just like Asuna and her age can't be determined by the look? The only thing this chapter prooves is that Asuna is 100+ years old.



Except that Asuna isn't like the rest of royal family. She's some kind of living weapon or something. Besides if It was common feature of the family to not age it wouldn't be such a big deal that Asuna does it.

So hat if Asuna isn't negi's aunt? That theory seemed implausible in the first place to me.



Maedhros said:


> There this teory on AQS where they say that Nagi is on the REAL Mars, giving his magic energy like a perpetual machine... too creepy for Negima, I think. =|



Yep way to creepy



Maedhros said:


> About your last paragraph, it pretty much like this, just like Fate stated this chapter, they want her to help them create a new world. BUT... there's something wrong: If it was a coincidence that they find Negi there... how the hell they would be completing their plan without Asuna? I don't think Fate is someone who lies like this... maybe they had another plan from the start.



Yeah it bothers me too but i dont know what to think about it.

--------------------------

About spoilers



*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy Shit Deomn God Negi 




awesome development.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Being a Thunder God wasn't enough for him!!!?


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 3, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Thunder God wasn't enough for him!!!?



God of Darkness & Thunder dudes, it's coming.

Also werent there supposed to be 2 times of ME? A Power mode and Speed mode? One that uses fire and another lightning? 
Wheres the fire?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 4, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> God of Darkness & Thunder dudes, it's coming.
> 
> Also werent there supposed to be 2 times of ME? A Power mode and Speed mode? One that uses fire and another lightning?
> Wheres the fire?



I think negi ditched the fire mode in favor of the lightning mode.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 4, 2010)

It's nice to see Eva playing some videogames. I thought she hated technology at first.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 4, 2010)

I knew negi would have to become something other than human if he were to continue living while using ME. a dark demon god though... that sounds something awesome! I thought he would eventually become a vampire, but this is SO MUCH BETTER!!!

Looks like negi is going to be the new dark thunder boy.
 keep the awesome tradition going mang.


----------



## Razza (Apr 4, 2010)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Eva playing nes awsome




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sorry, but I'm pretty sure that that is the greatest page Akamatsu has created.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 4, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> God of Darkness & Thunder dudes, it's coming.
> 
> Also werent there supposed to be 2 times of ME? A Power mode and Speed mode? One that uses fire and another lightning?
> Wheres the fire?


It used to be he had two spells he used to power his Magia Erebea modes, one lightning elemental and one fire/darkness.  But once he learned the Thousand Bolts spell he usually only uses that since it's by far the strongest one he knows.


Dark Evangel said:


> It's nice to see Eva playing some videogames. I thought she hated technology at first.


She's made video game references a couple times before.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 4, 2010)

Eva _does_ refer to herself as "the Final Boss", after all. And with the amount of time she's been alive, I wouldn't be surprised if she's played every RPG out there and gathered the tropes used in them.


----------



## Griever (Apr 5, 2010)

Umm, there's something  i've been wondering. Why do some of Negi's students call him Negi-Bouzu?... I may be wrong but it's Bouzu an insulting term for a Japanese priest? .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

bouzo means kid, it depends how you say it, the way asuna says it at first is kinda insulting, but how the other calls him bouzo is more affectionate than insulting


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahh... 4chan... you always crack me up. =D


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2010)

1 and 3 were golden.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Spoilers are out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Real Eva is probably playing the PS2 in Mahora. Screw the NES.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Chapter is out and HOLY SHIT!!!!!!    


*Spoiler*: __ 



from spoilers I expected only some talking but this wow Demon-god Negi is boss! He almost killed Setsuna and Kaede like two noobs.  WTF is he going to turn into when the transformation is complete? 


But Akamatsu I beg you don't skip the fight to show Nodoka/Yue talk. I mean who gives a shit?!?! We want to see more Negi. 


This chapter gets OMGWTFBBQ/10 rating


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 6, 2010)

DAMN! I thought negi was going to have to go through another arc without being able to master magia erebea... NOPE. Eva is definately a master that gets right down to business. to be honest, without it, negi would have been drastically weaker (but by no means weak) and now that his pactio card is sealed, all he would have to rely on would be kempo and lightning/wind magic.

he needs some permanent, everlasting strength and that is how he got it. also, it seems that chao may not be completely human, which is why she had those magical circuts. this is the beginning of the future. 
magical circuts from mars, huh... perhaps the inhabitants of the magical world use magic to terraform mars, creating a completely new place to live, and negi stays there in the end as a magister magi.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 6, 2010)

Akamatsu has been doing nothing but pissing excellence & shitting greatness as of late. 
/Salute!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol I think Eva was playing the orignal Mario Bros. game. 

Damn looks like Negi's Duel Wielding.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm slowly catching up to Negima. Which I must admit. It's better then I thought a shoujo manga would be.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm slowly catching up to Negima. Which I must admit. It's better then I thought a shoujo manga would be.



Well that may be because it's a shonen manga actually...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm slowly catching up to Negima. Which I must admit. It's better then I thought a *shoujo* manga would be.



That's because it's a shonen dear boy...if it was Shojo I wouldn't be reading it.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly who reads shoujo anyway?  I checked out some and they are practically all uber bland and boring. 

There was exactly * 1 * Shoujo that I found even mildly amusing.

And Seriously have you heard of a Shoujo where main character has to save the world?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Honestly who reads shoujo anyway?  I checked out some and they are practically all uber bland and boring.
> 
> There was exactly * 1 * Shoujo that I found even mildly amusing.
> 
> And Seriously have you heard of a Shoujo where main character has to save the world?



Meh only Shoujo I read was Cardcaptor Sakura and that was it...no wait I read Crimson Empire, but only because I wasn't paying attention to what category it was


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 6, 2010)

Card Captor Sakura is a shonen, I think... =X


----------



## Griever (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, yep the next couple of chapters are looking promising  Eva Vs. Negi the gospel of darkness .



migukuni said:


> bouzo means kid, it depends how you say it, the way asuna says it at first is kinda insulting, but how the other calls him bouzo is more affectionate than insulting



I see thank you... i guess i got it confused with something else 



The_Evil said:


> Honestly who reads shoujo anyway?  I checked out some and they are practically all uber bland and boring.
> 
> There was exactly * 1 * Shoujo that I found even mildly amusing.
> 
> And Seriously have you heard of a Shoujo where main character has to save the world?



Eh, shoujo's aren't all bad.. i've read a couple of em and liked em...

But y'know thay are for the female readers... there are alot of women who love the storys that shoujo manga bring....


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 6, 2010)

I think this battle will not prolongue so much, I'm bettin it'll be resolved next chapter.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm slowly catching up to Negima. Which I must admit. It's better then I thought a shoujo manga would be.



That's because it's not.

Derp.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 7, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> And Seriously have you heard of a Shoujo where main character has to save the world?


Some magical girl series like Sailor Moon and Magic Knight Rayearth.


Maedhros said:


> Card Captor Sakura is a shonen, I think... =X


Nope it's shoujo, like most CLAMP series.


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 7, 2010)

gah i really wanna see eva fight all out

we havent had a proper top tier character fight yet as Rakan was going easy on Negi and Rakan vs Fate was blatantly unfair.

negi's pactio card is sealed? oO

and now i think about it, what if CHao's markings are like remnants of Negi's magia erebea markings? Farfetched idea but hey anything can happen


----------



## Ladd (Apr 7, 2010)

Exciting chapter, though I can't say I'm a fan of his current form. Hopefully he reverts to human form or has another transformation after he learns to control ME.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hoo, damn Eva playing Mario Bros naked !
She's going straight to business, lol.
I must say I like where this is going.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

Negi sure is growing up. he even got the forced kiss pose right.

luna is so cute damnit. 

demon god negi? bring it on


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 7, 2010)

I am disappointed that Demon Beast Negi didn't go for beastiality on the girls. Why hit the girls when he can just....you know..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

that would of been too hot for shonen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

Playing retro games and eating snacks while stark naked is so Eva Like xDD


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 8, 2010)

Beast Neji is awesome n should be in a movie.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 9, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm slowly catching up to Negima. Which I must admit. It's better then I thought a shoujo manga would be.


If Negima was shoujo then Negi will be a girl/loli and she will look like this.

CHECK IT OUT!
CHECK IT OUT!

The rest of her class would be teenager boys. Setsuna as a boy would be awesome to see instead of her being a lesbian.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

What's wrong with lesbians? 

Also, let's face it - a class full of young girls with some Shotacon inclinations towards their teacher is going to be far better received than a class of young men ogling their loli teacher.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 10, 2010)

Spoilers for 286 are out


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

Watchman said:


> What's wrong with lesbians?
> 
> Also, let's face it - a class full of young girls with some Shotacon inclinations towards their teacher is going to be far better received than a class of young men ogling their loli teacher.



lol to aru majutsu no index a loli teacher being oggled by her students


----------



## Watchman (Apr 10, 2010)

migukuni said:


> lol to aru majutsu no index a loli teacher being oggled by her students



I didn't know Komoe-sensei got ogled. I haven't seen anything like that so far from my watching of the anime.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 10, 2010)

^I know..trust me,I know.

I had the same reaction of abject dissapointment..


----------



## Jugger (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats so ken style. Well atleas he puts best parts last


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 10, 2010)

My initial reaction was, in this order, "woo hoo, spoilers!", "Lulz it's yue and nodoka <3" "More pactios?" "WHAT THE HELL WHY ISN'T THERE AN EPIC BATTLE!?!?" .... so yeah. Damn, he got us again XD Making us wait D:<

And Evil, you're so silly 

On a side note...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does anyone else here read the Negima!? Neo series? =_=' Cause... I would really like to put in a word about it. WHY THE HELL WOULD THEY MAKE ASUNA AND FATE HAVE A RELATIONSHIP AJIOFLGSFWRNVA;IWGNA[WRG WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUCK!??!?!? *bashes head on monitor* D8< 

Ehhhh but good thing she didn't go through with the wedding >_> AND NEGI KISSED HER LULZ~! xD MUST POST PICTURE!!!

Lol canon


----------



## Razza (Apr 11, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> My initial reaction was, in this order, "woo hoo, spoilers!", "Lulz it's yue and nodoka <3" "More pactios?" "WHAT THE HELL WHY ISN'T THERE AN EPIC BATTLE!?!?" .... so yeah. Damn, he got us again XD Making us wait D:<
> 
> And Evil, you're so silly
> 
> ...



I occasionally skim it mostly just to laugh since it is written like bad fan fiction.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 11, 2010)

Razza said:


> I occasionally skim it mostly just to laugh since it is written like bad fan fiction.



This is true 

Oh and speaking of which, you wouldn't believe how many KonoSetsu fics there are D:


----------



## migukuni (Apr 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I didn't know Komoe-sensei got ogled. I haven't seen anything like that so far from my watching of the anime.



in the manga, the guys has an infatuation with her


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome 286 spoilers !  I so hope Yue & Nodoka will be friends again.

I couldn't care less about the fight .


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

What exactly is the deal with Negima!Neo? Is it written by Akamatsu? Is it just an alternate universe Negima? Is Chao still awesome?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2010)

No, Negima Neo isn't Ken's work, but he did give it's blessing.   And if I remember correctly, he helped with Chapter 1.

Me personally, I didn't like Neo.  I stopped it after the first couple of chapters.   Though the Anime was okay.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> No, Negima Neo isn't Ken's work, but he did give it's blessing.   And if I remember correctly, he helped with Chapter 1.
> 
> Me personally, I didn't like Neo.  I stopped it after the first couple of chapters.   Though the Anime was okay.



The Negima!? anime? Or is there one for Neo that I'm not aware of o .o Cause as far as I know, both animes and mangas are all their own little stories (though MSN anime is the same as the first 6 books of MSN manga :/ )


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Neo was supposed to be based off the Negima!? anime.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Well Neo was supposed to be based off the Negima!? anime.



Heh, the only thing that it has in common is the pactio cards (suka, cosplay, and armor) and the crystal thingy T3T Other than that, it's on it's own. Lol it's more like a doujinshi FOR Negima!? XD


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

Just to respond to that last point of yours - Egg Belly by Cloverfield is probably the best KonoSetsu fic there is.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Just to respond to that last point of yours - Egg Belly by Cloverfield is probably the best KonoSetsu fic there is.



Thanks. Though I would be more interest in a fic that isn't KonoSetsu.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, that's the best Negima fic I've seen out there. For such a good manga, the fanfic community is rather... sparse.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah that's rather weird. One could write allot of good fics for negima  but there are only few good ones, and not that many at all. Wierd if you consider that fanbase isn't  all that small at all. At least in US Negima is 3-4 best selling manga (last time I checked)


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Unfortunately, that's the best Negima fic I've seen out there. For such a good manga, the fanfic community is rather... sparse.



Perhaps because the manga attracts a male audience while fanfictions are primarily written by females? >_> Lol funny, I really don't know many other girls besides me (and the few on here XD) who read it. Alot of them just read the first couple books and decide they don't like it T3T It makes me mad. I think they expect it to be like Love Hina... or maybe the male fanservice is a turn off? XD I, personally, don't care o _o


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 11, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Perhaps because the manga attracts a male audience while fanfictions are primarily written by females? >_> Lol funny, I really don't know many other girls besides me (and the few on here XD) who read it. Alot of them just read the first couple books and decide they don't like it T3T It makes me mad. I think they expect it to be like Love Hina... or maybe the *male fanservice is a turn off?* XD I, personally, don't care o _o



Wait theres male fanservice in Negima o__o didn't notice.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Wait theres male fanservice in Negima o__o didn't notice.



I think bakaakki means fanservice directed towards the male audience.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 12, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I think bakaakki means fanservice directed towards the male audience.



Ooh. In that case yeah I thin I've seen some.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 12, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I think bakaakki means fanservice directed towards the male audience.



Yeah I tend to think 'male fanservice' = fanservice for males and vis versa >_> Sounds better that way...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 12, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Ooh. In that case yeah I thin I've seen some.



you've seen some? lol
its everywhere, each episode atleast have 3 fanservice directed to male's

I still love MSN because of Kotaro-kun pek


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still in cause I love the story, art, and characters XD I COULD GO WITHOUT THE PANTY SHOTS THOUGH


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 12, 2010)

Pantyshots FTW. /B)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, the girls are going to get pactioed soon, and juging from the cover page, Yuna's going to get dual pistols, and Makie's appears to be getting somekind of gynmastics ribbon.

But next chapter, betcha Akos going to smooch Negi and be the first to get pactioed. 


And Chisame getting jealous again.  



xxBakaAkki said:


> Heh, the only thing that it has in common is the pactio cards (suka, cosplay, and armor) and the crystal thingy T3T Other than that, it's on it's own. Lol it's more like a doujinshi FOR Negima!? XD



Doujins.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay! So we finally get to find out about Yuna's mommy?  Lol I'd forgotten about that


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, the girls are going to get pactioed soon, and juging from the cover page, Yuna's going to get dual pistols, and Makie's appears to be getting somekind of gynmastics ribbon.
> 
> But next chapter, betcha Akos going to smooch Negi and be the first to get pactioed.
> 
> ...



You mean the Yuuna comment about kissing him while he's asleep? I thought that was her being embarrassed as that's exactly what she did to get her pactio


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys you know I LOVE Negima. I really do. Its my favorite manga by far. For me Ken Akamatsu is a Buddha and can do no wrong. But if you forced me to find one thing that annoys me in Negima I would have to say it's how the plot can get derailed out of tracks when it really shouldn't .


I mean take for example this chapter and put it in wider context of the current storyline. We have Negi fighting to regain control over his inner darkness, a struggle that depending on the outcome will either throw him into insanity without return or allow him to advance to next level. Meanwhile they are heading to the lair of Negi's arch-enemy Fate, man who murdered his master, kidnapped his partner  and is planing to change the Nature of Magic World forever. But since his plan seems to be the only known way to preserve e the lives of citizens of this world this conflict can't be resolved simply by besting Fate in combat. A alternative plan has to be created if Magic world is to be saved while maintaining it current form.

There's of course  Asuna who has to cope with the above revelation and/or is trying to find an alternative and stop Fate. she may be even  planing an escape attempt since she was never the type to just sit around and wait to be rescued.

No you will probably agree with me that those are all very interesting plot threads and reading about any of them would give us a lot of satisfaction.


So what this chapter (and in all probability at least the next one) focuses on?



Ako Yuna and Makie little pactio drama.





WHAT THE FUCK?!!?

I mean Holy Shit this is _mean_. Downright mean Who wants to read about that ? I tell you who . Nobody. Who is interested in this? Nobody. Who thinks it more interesting than all the other thing we could focus on? Nobody!!!!


And why do we even need new pactios anyway? We just got three new couple of chapter ago. Goddammit one of them wasn't even used yet. And by God were those chapters repetitive. They all follow the same used pattern. Damn.


But that's not the worst. The worst is this little Ako drama we are forced to watch. That's some emo shit right there. It's so sappy and cheesy that i can't even force myself to care. Her crying almost ruined the epicness that was Negi vs Rakan and  this will not be easily forgiven 


Still I could stand this and maybe even get a little amused by this farce if it wasn't for the poor timing. This really seems to disrupt the flow of the story which now of all times should be pretty fast. Not to mention it stands in contrast with the overall climate of the current storyline which contains epically grand in scope as well as rather dark and complicated in its conflicts and issues. Negi is now fighting for his very SOUL and when this problem is resolved there still lies not only fight with Fate but also the conundrum of saving the magic world. Theres also Asuna who will have to come to terms with the fact that she's in fact a living weapon. 

Compared to hat Ako little "will he kiss him or will she not" seem not only awfully out of place, this take a way any chance of it being a valid storyline in its own right. No matter how you look at it it just seem like procrastination of the story. If this was an inferior writer I could believe this is just bad storytelling but Ken doesn't do bad writing. He's doing it intentionally because he know that the more he's padding the story the more we will want new chapters to finally get somewhere.     


And that proves that Ken is a genius. An Evil genius but a genius nonetheless.



Man this became a bit long didn't it?


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 15, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Guys you know I LOVE Negima. I really do. Its my favorite manga by far. For me Ken Akamatsu is a Buddha and can do no wrong. But if you forced me to find one thing that annoys me in Negima I would have to say it's how the plot can get derailed out of tracks when it really shouldn't .
> 
> 
> I mean take for example this chapter and put it in wider context of the current storyline. We have Negi fighting to regain control over his inner darkness, a struggle that depending on the outcome will either throw him into insanity without return or allow him to advance to next level. Meanwhile they are heading to the lair of Negi's arch-enemy Fate, man who murdered his master, kidnapped his partner  and is planing to change the Nature of Magic World forever. But since his plan seems to be the only known way to preserve e the lives of citizens of this world this conflict can't be resolved simply by besting Fate in combat. A alternative plan has to be created if Magic world is to be saved while maintaining it current form.
> ...



Go read AQS, you'll see a lot of people who want to read, making all of your post, irrelevant at all. 

Nah, seriously now:

It's almost like you never read Festival arc... Akamatsu always do multiple plots on the same arc. Who wanted to read about Yue's love for Negi after Mahora Bukodai? Who wanted to see Ako's drama after that?

There's a reason why he can't just make this manga just about fights and more serious things: His main fanbase. It's not formed by people who read fight shonens, but people who like fanservice and character development. That's why we have 31 girls, not just the ones at Ala Alba. Yeah, I know that the chapters with the most positive feedback were from Rakan vs Negi fight, but he can't just make this manga about endless battles and GAR.

And there's a lot of things going there, even if it's not a really amazing chapter. I can see Makie potential for being usefull (when Negi attacks them, look how she drops on the ground, and she is skilled with magic too), Yuuna's side story (about her family) could be what she needs to be more serious about this 'magic thing'. And, even if I don't like to admit, Akira was praised by Mana, Kaede and Ku on her silent chapter for being able to keep up with Misora's speed, so maybe she got some potential too. But yeah, I don't like Ako at all and agree with your point about her. And if it was me, I won't even make them (the Sport Girls + Natsumi) go to MW, but that's another story.

And looks like you'll be ranting even more next week: it's the break week, so we'll see a freak'n cliffhanger on the best part (probably related to Negi overcoming his Erebea).


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 16, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Go read AQS, you'll see a lot of people who want to read, making all of your post, irrelevant at all.
> 
> Nah, seriously now:
> 
> ...



First of all, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!  I CAN'T WAIT A WHOLE WEEK!!!!

Okay, so we're going into a discussion about target audience and stuff? Great.

As Maedhros said, the 'romance' aspect is thrown in there to go along with the fanservice. I also think it's for the female fans  I know I enjoy a little of that fluffy quality bonding time and back story character development stuff. It makes for a more thought out story line and a stronger plot. (Speaking of which, I was rereading the first couple books and I noticed how Ken made the class think Negi was a prince. FORESHADOWING HOLY CRAP )

And just think, if this series was all fighting, it'd be like Bleach  We do not want that, now do we?

Btw, am wanting see Asuna and Anya do something stupid. Like Pactio...


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 16, 2010)

Any spoilers? Tis Friday


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You mean the Yuuna comment about kissing him while he's asleep? I thought that was her being embarrassed as that's exactly what she did to get her pactio



Ah, indeed. 

But whats to say she wasn't jealous as well.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 16, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Any spoilers? Tis Friday



It's on break this next week


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 16, 2010)

Till next week or this AND next week?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 16, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Till next week or this AND next week?



Well, this week's chapter already came out, so next week's. It'll be back, what, May 1st? I don't really know what day it comes out on >_>


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 17, 2010)

About the target audience... don't forget that most people started to read Negima AFTER reading Love Hina. Akamatsu is first of all a romance/comedy writer, and I myself am very happy this haven't completely changed into Mahou Sensei Dragonball.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasaki Makie-chan !  
Ako-Chwaaan !  :ho

Who cares about fights when you have story and girls ?
( And I'm serious ! ).

Nice chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 17, 2010)

Spoilers are out


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seems that people in earht have some problems with magic world collapsing


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 17, 2010)

Confirmed, Break week = No manga for almost a month. D: Next chapter due to may, 12.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 17, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Confirmed, Break week = No manga for almost a month. D: Next chapter due to may, 12.



;__;

Why Akamatsu, why?


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 17, 2010)

Just because.

Well, there's the Golden Week too, so a lot of mangas will be on break too, I think.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 18, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> About the target audience... don't forget that most people started to read Negima AFTER reading Love Hina. Akamatsu is first of all a romance/comedy writer, and *I myself am very happy this haven't completely changed into Mahou Sensei Dragonball.*




 Nice one.


----------



## Razza (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay more breaks...

I think we need an arc where Eva acts like Rakan. That is to say, she takes a far more active roll and fights because she is awesome.

And I have to agree with The_Evil on this one. We don't need more Pactios right now especially since we don't even know what Natsumi's does yet or anything.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Zazie to be the final villain.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Confirmed, Break week = No manga for almost a month. D: Next chapter due to may, 12.



That is weak.

Damn it .


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

lol, I'm still on chapter 169. But it looks like there's a bit of drama in here.

Still, trying not to spoiler myself by reading too much.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 19, 2010)

Good thought. Do enjoy!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 19, 2010)

After much thought and consideration, I've decided to read Negimaru! durring the absence of updates.... let's see if I won't be mentally scarred >_>


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 19, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> After much thought and consideration, I've decided to read Negimaru! durring the absence of updates.... let's see if I won't be mentally scarred >_>



What is negimaru?


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> What is negimaru?



According to my 50 second Google Search:



> ITP(In this post), we discuss Negimaru, Studio Kimigabuchi?s 4 volume Negima doujin.
> 
> Man? Kimigabuchi really are masters of brain fuck. I am beginning to wonder if they?re somewhat connected to Gainax. Negimaru contains a considerably higher amout of sex than RE-TAKE esp in the first 2 volumes, so reader discretion is advised.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> According to my 50 second Google Search:



..........................................................I shouldn't have asked.

......wait isn't bakaakki a girl?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 19, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> ..........................................................I shouldn't have asked.
> 
> ......wait isn't bakaakki a girl?



.....

Gods, I'm not reading it for the ecchi >_> My sources say that if you can get by all that, it's a really good plot... and I really like Chisame :< She's my fav character...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 19, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> .....
> 
> Gods, I'm not reading it for the ecchi >_> My sources say that if you can get by all that, it's a really good plot...
> and I really like Chisame :< She's my fav character...




Good plot, bah, we know why you are really reading it. Its hentai, you can't expect much good plot from it.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 19, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Good plot, bah, we know why you are really reading it. Its hentai, you can't expect much good plot from it.



But that's just the thing. Everyone keeps sayin how surprised they were that there actually a plot and a good one at that (albeit, a little sad and dark).

Uggg but I'm not going to be able to read it if I can't even find it anywhere D:


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 19, 2010)

Easy to find, just look at a hentai site...can't post any links here though...re-take was better in terms of plot.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 19, 2010)

Seriously, read it. It's amazing (and creepy). I don't even consider it a hentai.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 19, 2010)

Tracespeck said:


> Easy to find, just look at a hentai site...can't post any links here though...re-take was better in terms of plot.



..... I'm too affraid to go to a hentai site .___. Just like I am 4chan.... *shudders* I DON'T SWING THAT WAY DX

Oh yeah, heard about re-take too. What was that one about? I didn't find a description...


----------



## Watchman (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have to read this. The whole "As dark and mindfucky as Gainax" has intrigued me.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 20, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to read this. The whole "As dark and mindfucky as Gainax" has intrigued me.



I'm kinda turned off by it now... I saw pictures... oh gawds >_> I'm kinda thinking it's a little TOO much for me to stomache... I'll stick to my chibis... ;___;


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

but didn't the Chisame Idol vs Class 2-A really happened


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know, _ don't read _ muchg fanfics but I love Negima.

New chapter being all about Yue and Nodoka? Fucking win.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 20, 2010)

The extra OAD will be out with BK 32 (Yue's mini-arc).


----------



## Gene (Apr 20, 2010)

Negimaru is awesome enough to have even Ken reference it in Negima.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 20, 2010)

Gene said:


> Negimaru is awesome enough to have even Ken reference it in Negima.



Where did that happen?


----------



## Gene (Apr 20, 2010)

Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (Manga Fox)


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 20, 2010)

OAD Episode #3 Previews:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 20, 2010)

Continuation

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay! Let the hilarious facial expression ensue! XD I can't wait for the next OAD X3


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright, Naked Setsuna moment!  

And Rakan training!


----------



## migukuni (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the OAD 2 Translated already?


----------



## Gene (Apr 21, 2010)

^Yeah, it's been subbed for a while now.

A bit of QUALITY in that second batch of pics there.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait, isn't this next one coming out the 4th OAD? Cause there are already 1-3 on zomganime.... hmmm... I really which they'd just make this into an anime series already >_>


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh let us see.

EDIT: Wait I still don't have the chapter with Yue and Nodoka.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

Gene said:


> ^Yeah, it's been subbed for a while now.
> 
> A bit of QUALITY in that second batch of pics there.



I meant the one where Kotaro and negi fought
where's the subbed???

I only have the sub of the other one, like a month or two ago


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 22, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I doubt that chao has aged any, though im betting she upgraded the Cassiopeia. She is going to destory some people with time control hax. I bet she swoops in at the last moment and saves ala alba from some type of danger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I've never read that series before. Hmmm... I'll look into it. I'm pretty good with any amount of editing (cleaning, proof reading, typesetting, etc.). I pretty much just can't translate and scan :/ I only took 1 year of Japanese  and I live in America TT^TT


----------



## Gene (Apr 22, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I meant the one where Kotaro and negi fought
> where's the subbed???
> 
> I only have the sub of the other one, like a month or two ago


You mean the fight where Kotaro tries to exhaust Negi's magical energy overload from Konoka's healing?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 22, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Oh, I've never read that series before. Hmmm... I'll look into it.


were looking to start another project if we can get some more staff members as well. But if you haven't read Getbackers I highly recommend it, its a great action shonen manga.


> I'm pretty good with any amount of editing (cleaning, proof reading, typesetting, etc.).


More editors would definitely help, that would probably actually help us the most.



> I pretty much just can't translate and scan :/ I only took 1 year of Japanese  and I live in America TT^TT


[/QUOTE]
While having another translator would help, we really need editors, so ether way its fine.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

Gene said:


> You mean the fight where Kotaro tries to exhaust Negi's magical energy overload from Konoka's healing?



forget about the details, is there any other OAD that had kotaro and negi fighting 

Of course I meant that 

Is there a subbed one?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm only storing OAD chapters like a squirrel, for later viewing.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

do you have the subbed of the 2nd OAD? The chachamaru/negi one


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> forget about the details, is there any other OAD that had kotaro and negi fighting
> 
> Of course I meant that
> 
> Is there a subbed one?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

Is that it??????????

thank you

but why does it say failed to connect


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> do you have the subbed of the 2nd OAD? The chachamaru/negi one



I don't have links at hand, I probably saw it posted in this thread.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

failure to connect? do you have another link?


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> failure to connect? do you have another link?



here


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone know if the Trailer is out for OAD #3?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 24, 2010)

Man I'm getting tired of waiting for such slow translations T3T I wonder if I should pester Eva-chin to work with me again... I need a translator =A= *sigh* Meh... patience is a virture I'm lacking in.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 24, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Man I'm getting tired of waiting for such slow translations T3T I wonder if I should pester Eva-chin to work with me again... I need a translator =A= *sigh* Meh... patience is a virture I'm lacking in.



I'm sure the wait was worse before, and then there's the mangas that are in hiatus or release chapters a few a season. So it isn't that bad.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 25, 2010)

This is getting a bit silly. How long has the Raw been out? I can't believe no one's translated it yet... *head bashes keyboard* I need my Negima fix @n@ If I clean it, will someone translate it? Urggggg this is so frustrating...


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

We'll get it soon enough. at least we're getting RAWs still, y'know?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 25, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> We'll get it soon enough. at least we're getting RAWs still, y'know?



Yeah :< Poor Raw Paradise... I will miss it. Hopefully they will get another site up haha X3 For now, it seems people are posting links on 4chan? o_o I'm not going there though...


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, scans still happen.


----------



## Griever (Apr 26, 2010)

Nnn, this chapters taking so long to get translated  hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Griever (Apr 26, 2010)

Finaly the chapters out!   

Chapter 46


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, its good quality.  Let's hope it lasts.  <knocks on wood>


And seems the Tree isn't Chao's influence as people said, but whats going on in Ostia.  Which means the next chapter will be the start of the climax battle of the arc.   Though its interesting to know what Al, Eishun, and Eva are going to be doing.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Who would dare directly attack Mahora knowing Evangeline, Al, and Eishun are there? Fate couldn't even beat Rakan one on one without using Code of the Lifemaker and that can't work on the Earthlings. I smell rape incoming for Cosmo Entelechia especially once Chao returns.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Al, Eishun and Eva is gonna rape cosmo entelechia if cosmo doesn't get some uber power up


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Who would dare directly attack Mahora knowing Evangeline, Al, and Eishun are there?* Fate couldn't even beat Rakan one on one without using Code of the Lifemaker and that can't work on the Earthlings. I smell rape incoming for Cosmo Entelechia especially once Chao returns.



Motherfucking Count Wilhelm.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Motherfucking Count Wilhelm.


Count Wilheim didn't even dare touch Kaede.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Count Wilheim didn't even dare touch Kaede.



He doesn't have time to waste hunting down Ninjas that spend most of their time off-campus anyway! His mission was to beat the ever-loving shit out of little children, and by god that's what he did.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Who's Count Wilheim again?


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

This dapper young fellow


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Chizuru easily slapped that guy


----------



## blueblip (Apr 27, 2010)

^Chizuru can easily slap the Lifemaker. What's your point?


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Chizuru easily slapped that guy



*400 Points*


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

so she beats kaede 

IIRC Kaede didn't fight Wilhelm right?


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Kaede didn't dare mess with Wilhelm.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Wilhelm didn't dare mess with kaede... 

Eva was watching wilhelms fight and she thought that he was only at Negi's level at that point which is far weaker than Kaede


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He doesn't have time to waste hunting down Ninjas that spend most of their time off-campus anyway! His mission was to beat the ever-loving shit out of little children, and by god that's what he did.


Count Wilheim would have been fodder before the ninja might of Kaede. 

That's also why he didn't fight Eva.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Wilhelm oneshotted Chizuru, who's 3 times as powerful as current Kaede. He'd totally have kicked Kaede's ass. 

But I digress - the point of me bringing him up was to show that he has the balls to walk right into Mordor Mahora.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Eishun and Al wasn't in the story or in mahora at the time and Wilhelm didn't know about Eva

And he didn't one-shot Chizuru, we didn't see their fight


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He doesn't have time to waste hunting down Ninjas that spend most of their time off-campus anyway! His mission was to beat the ever-loving shit out of little children, and by god that's what he did.


Count Wilheim would have been fodder before the ninja might of Kaede. 

That's also why he didn't fight Eva.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Count Wilheim would have been fodder before the ninja might of Kaede.
> 
> That's also why he didn't fight Eva.





Watchman said:


> Wilhelm oneshotted Chizuru, who's 3 times as powerful as current Kaede. He'd totally have kicked Kaede's ass.
> 
> But I digress - the point of me bringing him up was to show that he has the balls to walk right into Mordor Mahora.



He didn't fight Eva because he has to follow a strict quota of lolis/shotas-beaten  half to death per month, and he was already at the limit. 

Eva's just lucky Fate was more pissed off with Negi than with her.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Wilhelm was a fodder who didn't know much about Mahora in my opinion, that's why he attacked with less tact. Mana can probably one shot him


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

How many other villains can be said to have effortlessly taken out the bulk of Ala Alba singlehandedly?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

only one :33

The Mage of the Beginning


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Therefore Count Wilhelm is Mage of the Beginning Level. 

A fair match for Mahora Academy, Eishun, Al and Eva, right?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Ala Alba? I thought that was Nagi's team 

Bulk of Ala Alba??? Kaede is almost 1/3rd power of the team at that point of the manga and Kotaro's shadow abilities was sealed as well


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ala Alba? I thought that was Nagi's team
> 
> Bulk of Ala Alba??? Kaede is almost 1/3rd power of the team at that point of the manga and Kotaro's shadow abilities was sealed as well



Excuses, excuses.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't be hating on Wilhelm you pagans!


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Don't be hating on Wilhelm you pagans!



This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it Wilhelm hating I see here  ?

He was pretty cool guy eh, traps ala alba and doesn't afraid of anything.

but seriously he has cool hair, second strongest demon and was cool when messing with Negi. 

Though I still don't get what his aim was.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 27, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Is it Wilhelm hating I see here  ?
> 
> He was pretty cool guy eh, traps ala alba and doesn't afraid of anything.
> 
> ...



I found his lack of reason for doing things confusing as well, was he there to finish his job or was he there to just test Negi


----------



## blueblip (Apr 27, 2010)

Demon gents don't need no reason. Or he might have gotten bored hanging around the other unsophisticated demons and sought Negi out as a fellow gentleman.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

People have waited for Chao's return but that was inevitable. So I have waited for Herrman's return.

Chigusa must be rotting in magic jail.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 27, 2010)

Charcan said:


> People have waited for Chao's return but that was inevitable. So I have waited for Herrman's return.
> 
> Chigusa must be rotting in magic jail.



I understand how you feel. I'm still waiting for Zect to show up


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 27, 2010)

It's just me who don't want to see Chao returning? =/
I think she already did everything she was supposed to do. Also, I don't want to see her hax Cassiopeia again, nobody can react before to that (maybe Rakan, because he's... well... Rakan).

About Hermman, I think he'll have more importance later. His name was cited somewhere on this arc, wasn't it??


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> It's just me who don't want to see Chao returning? =/
> I think she already did everything she was supposed to do. Also, I don't want to see her hax Cassiopeia again, nobody can react before to that (maybe Rakan, because he's... well... Rakan).
> 
> About Hermman, I think he'll have more importance later. His name was cited somewhere on this arc, wasn't it??


I really want chao to return. She was awesome. Im hoping she shows up and saves ala alba when they are in a pinch.


Also, does anyone know if the next OAD preview is out?


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 27, 2010)

It's out now:


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Setsuna. :3


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

Kotaro-kun!!!!
:33


----------



## Griever (Apr 28, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me out here, this has been bugging me for a few weeks now

*400 Points*

Who the hell is Godel-dono?????.... I can't seem to remember for the life of me


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

Griever said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me out here, this has been bugging me for a few weeks now
> 
> *400 Points*
> 
> Who the hell is Godel-dono?????.... I can't seem to remember for the life of me



Kurt Godel - Kaede just calls everyone "[name]-dono"


----------



## Griever (Apr 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Kurt Godel - Kaede just calls everyone "[name]-dono"



Ah, i see  yeah it was the dono that threw me .


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2010)

So I caught up some time last week, and I'm seriously enjoying the manga. The blast of fantasy and humour that I got from reading this was seriously amazing. 

Kaede, Ku-fei, Negi, and Evangeline are all awesome characters. They're my personal favourites.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyone loves Kaede, Negi and Eva

But I still love Kotaro the most


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 28, 2010)

Ku fei > Kaede.

I mean look at dem legs.
Kaede looks like she shouldn't be behind the wheels of a car or something, she has no eyes.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 28, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Ku fei > Kaede.
> 
> I mean look at dem legs.
> Kaede looks like she shouldn't be behind the wheels of a car or something, she has no eyes.


Don't be dissin' my Kaede-nee. 

But Secchan is the best.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 28, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> But Secchan is the best.



Yeah nobody can deny it.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 28, 2010)

I prefer Negi + Rakan Power over any girl myself.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Evangeline <3


----------



## Jugger (Apr 28, 2010)

Evangeline x Setsuna would be awosme


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

One of my favourite pairings right there.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> It's out now:


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 28, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> It's out now:


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I spot Jack Rakan!!!



The sheer manliness radiating from screen made my chest-hair double in volume


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 28, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> The share manliness radiating from screen made my chest-hair double in volume



Manliest characters in any harem manga ever. Truely one of the best characters in the manga.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Uhhh its me or when Rakan its doing eternal negi fever he seems young, I kinda hoped more manliness oh well... SETSUNA O_o


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2010)

^Yeah, there's some QUALITY in that OAD. The animation is inconsistent at times.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Uhhh its me or when Rakan its doing eternal negi fever he seems young, I kinda hoped more manliness oh well... SETSUNA O_o



Yeah at some points I think he should look more larger than life, like carrying mountains on his biceps level stuff.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 28, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Ku fei > Kaede.
> 
> I mean look at dem legs.



KU FEI HOLD NO SWAY OVER CHUNG LEE, THOUGH. 



> Kaede looks like she shouldn't be behind the wheels of a car or something, she has no eyes.



Why, this is because she is related to Brock. Duh


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Brock's eyes... makes me wet, especially in the deoxy's movie or whatever... 
uhnnnn...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

Too much information!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 29, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Too much information!



 second that


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, Kotaro does too, and the three guys in my sig


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Well, Kotaro does too, and the three guys in my sig



Dude, totally gay.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2010)

Migu's a girl I think.

Although you can never be sure. 

And who's dissing my Ku fei?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Dude, totally gay.



like totally...

nomnomnomnom

your so late on the uptake that I'm a girl


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> like totally...
> 
> nomnomnomnom
> 
> your so late on the uptake that I'm a girl



orly? ... lol I didn't know that either XD But after what you said, I figured that was the case  

*fist bumps* Woo hoo! Female Negima fans unite~!


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> Migu's a girl I think.
> 
> Although you can never be sure.





migukuni said:


> like totally...
> 
> nomnomnomnom
> 
> your so late on the uptake that I'm a girl











Darth said:


> And who's dissing my Ku fei?



Somebody was dissing Ku fei? For shame!



If you guys get bored tell me, I will spam some more fanarts and colorings.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 29, 2010)

Ooooh I was just rereading the fesival arc when I noticed something interesting. In that festival that "Nagi" and Ako entered, the prize was a pair of interesting bracelets...



...which hold an uncanny resembalance to the one she was wearing just recently...



Perhaps, seeing this caused Negi to remember and that's why he didn't attack?  I'd been wondering where the hell she got that bracelet anyways, since they didn't win.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> If you guys get bored tell me, I will spam some more fanarts and colorings.



Do spam.



xxBakaAkki said:


> Ooooh I was just rereading the fesival arc when I noticed something interesting. In that festival that "Nagi" and Ako entered, the prize was a pair of interesting bracelets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good eye you got there.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, I think you guys had noticed it before, like on the other forums. D:


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 30, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Wow, I think you guys had noticed it before, like on the other forums. D:



What other forums o_o This is the only forum I go on so....


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> orly? ... lol I didn't know that either XD But after what you said, I figured that was the case
> 
> *fist bumps* Woo hoo! Female Negima fans unite~!



I read it because of Kotaro... the hottest dog demon ever created 


You better die 

this here is me see:


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Somebody was dissing Ku fei? For shame!
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys get bored tell me, I will spam some more fanarts and colorings.



For shame indeed. 

You got any good Kufei fanart by any chance? 



xxBakaAkki said:


> Ooooh I was just rereading the fesival arc when I noticed something interesting. In that festival that "Nagi" and Ako entered, the prize was a pair of interesting bracelets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't notice that. But it seems so obvious when you point it out. Nice catch!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Ooooh I was just rereading the fesival arc when I noticed something interesting. In that festival that "Nagi" and Ako entered, the prize was a pair of interesting bracelets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Observation!  



migukuni said:


> this here is me see:



Smokin!  

You better remove that picture before those in the bathhouse get a hold of it.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 30, 2010)

I had it as a sig before


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Apr 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I read it because of Kotaro... the hottest dog demon ever created



Haha yeah XD I wouldn't quite say 'hot' though... he's more adorbale to me  I also bet he could own Inuysha's ass any day XD


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> You better die



U MAD? 

this here is me see:


Your eyes look as if they could shoot laser beams.



Darth said:


> For shame indeed.
> 
> You got any good Kufei fanart by any chance?



I look it up and post tomorrow.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

I bet Ako never took that bracelet off.


----------



## migukuni (May 1, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Haha yeah XD I wouldn't quite say 'hot' though... he's more adorbale to me  I also bet he could own Inuysha's ass any day XD



I wouldn't mind having kotaro as my adorable little toy 



The_Evil said:


> Your eyes look as if they could shoot laser beams.



Good thing you know, they fire Laser beams and Optic Blasts and Phasers, depending on my mood


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I bet Ako never took that bracelet off.



but I wanna know where she got it in the first place. I mean, they didn't win the contest to get them :/ SO they shouldn't have em, unless it was a runner up prize, or they got them later....


----------



## Lightysnake (May 1, 2010)

May 12th, hurry up and get here...


----------



## migukuni (May 1, 2010)

Oh, I forgot its my birthday today


----------



## Griever (May 1, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Oh, I forgot its my birthday today



Happy birthday then


----------



## Lightysnake (May 1, 2010)

Happy b-day, mate


----------



## migukuni (May 1, 2010)

I'm a girl, don't call me mate... sounds pervy :ho


----------



## Lightysnake (May 1, 2010)

Apologies, Maam!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 1, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> May 12th, hurry up and get here...



Hey, that's also the day the Marvel Comics Siege event ends. A cool day indeed. 



migukuni said:


> Oh, I forgot its my birthday today



Congrats.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> but I wanna know where she got it in the first place. I mean, they didn't win the contest to get them :/ SO they shouldn't have em, unless it was a runner up prize, or they got them later....


Nope, they gave the prize to the top three.


----------



## The_Evil (May 1, 2010)

Back by popular demand 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 1, 2010)

Jack Laggan cracked me up XDDD That's freakin amazing 

Oh a side note... HOLY CRAP SENIOR BALL IS TONIGHT  I'll be sleeping in tomorrow~


----------



## Jinibea (May 1, 2010)

Chapter 170.


I hope this next arc is good.

The last one. Mahora Festival was actually better then I thought it was going to be.

Hell Negima as a whole is alot better then I was told. Then again I hang out in the OBD...


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Chapter 170.
> 
> 
> I hope this next arc is good.
> ...



That's because the people in the OBD who bash it ether haven't read it or only bash it due to the bandwagon thing.


----------



## ensoriki (May 1, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Get out of here son , quickly before I lose my cool
> 
> 
> I ave nothing against Ku fei but even comparing her to Kaede  is lolworthy



EXCUUUUUSE ME?
Kaede over Fei? Meh bee nekid but we aint talking nekidness here
Gonna tell me Ku can't compare!!!?

Well I hope you know that this means war !!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 1, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Back by popular demand



Seriously, where can you find good colorings for this manga?


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Sadly the OBD its a bastion of people who like "manly things" and bash whatever doesnt really fit that description


----------



## The_Evil (May 2, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Chapter 170.
> 
> 
> I hope this next arc is good.
> ...



That's because OBD is full of _special _ people. Who think that bashing everything makes them look cool. And then there are the real idiots.

Which reminds me I have to go and respond to Danchou. God only knows how unhappy that makes me. It's such a drag. Remind me not to ever get into a argument with him since reading his posts makes me stupider each time I do it.



ensoriki said:


> EXCUUUUUSE ME?
> Kaede over Fei? Meh bee nekid but we aint talking nekidness here
> Gonna tell me Ku can't compare!!!?
> 
> Well I hope you know that this means war !!



It would be nice if someone provided me with a translation from redneck (?) to proper English. 

Just in case I understood correctly:

Kaede>Ku in every category (except being an overused national stereotype)  



Charcan said:


> Seriously, where can you find good colorings for this manga?



It's actually not that hard. Some of the guys on the deviantart are pretty good at this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 2, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Which reminds me I have to go and respond to Danchou. God only knows how unhappy that makes me. It's such a drag. Remind me not to ever get into a argument with him since reading his posts makes me stupider each time I do it.



Concession accepted. Negimatards are teh evil. Hurrrrrrrr.....tl;dr



> It's actually not that hard. Some of the guys on the deviantart are pretty good at this.



I rarely browse it, that must be it.


----------



## migukuni (May 2, 2010)

well if you guys insist

I dunno if you'll like it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sadly the OBD its a bastion of people who like "manly things" and bash whatever doesnt really fit that description



There is a decent negima fanbase in the OBD. And most of the mocking is done in jest anyways.


----------



## Xelloss (May 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> There is a decent negima fanbase in the OBD. And most of the mocking is done in jest anyways.



Yet you have to agree that sometimes they love for JJBA, Starwars, Saint seiya gets the better of a lot of them.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> but I wanna know where she got it in the first place. I mean, they didn't win the contest to get them :/ SO they shouldn't have em, unless it was a runner up prize, or they got them later....


The top 3 finalists got them. 


The_Evil said:


> Back by popular demand
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


First and last pics are epic. thanks! But needs more Kufei. 


ensoriki said:


> EXCUUUUUSE ME?
> Kaede over Fei? Meh bee nekid but we aint talking nekidness here
> Gonna tell me Ku can't compare!!!?
> 
> Well I hope you know that this means war !!




In general, I like Kufei's personality better than Kaede's. But Kaede is obviously more powerful but for some reason, I just like Kufei more as well.



The_Evil said:


> That's because OBD is full of _special _ people. Who think that bashing everything makes them look cool. And then there are the real idiots.
> 
> Which reminds me I have to go and respond to Danchou. God only knows how unhappy that makes me. It's such a drag. Remind me not to ever get into a argument with him since reading his posts makes me stupider each time I do it.
> 
> ...


Not in every category. But then again, it's all subjective anyway. 


Xelloss said:


> Yet you have to agree that sometimes they love for JJBA, Starwars, Saint seiya gets the better of a lot of them.



Agreed.


----------



## Griever (May 2, 2010)

With the situation that going on at Mahora Academy last chapter i really hope we get to see Eva use magia erebea with her Ice elemental magic, i gotta say i think i'd love the way that would look


----------



## migukuni (May 3, 2010)

migukuni said:


> well if you guys insist
> 
> I dunno if you'll like it:
> 
> ...



can you guys see the pictures?


----------



## Watchman (May 3, 2010)

Nope         .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Only by copying and pasting the links. I hate the second anime design arts though.


----------



## migukuni (May 3, 2010)

well if you guys insist

I dunno if you'll like it:


*Spoiler*: __ 














URL's if you can't see

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## migukuni (May 3, 2010)

seriously hotlinking is not allowed... what is going on here 

edit: oh, you can't click on it, you have to copy and paste it to the address bar


----------



## Maedhros (May 3, 2010)

The concept behind OBD is a big fail already, I don't see why be bothered by them. Just let they say whatever they want, stick with people who read the manga and be happy. =)


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 4, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> The concept behind OBD is a big fail already, I don't see why be bothered by them. Just let they say whatever they want, stick with people who read the manga and be happy. =)



The OBD isnt all bad.

Me, Skiboydoggy, Charcan, Dark Evangal, Platinum and Xelloss are all most active in the OBD.


----------



## The_Evil (May 4, 2010)

Hmm I don't remember if it was discussed here....

Anyway guys what do you think about the theory that Asuna IS the Great Grandmaster Key?


I find it rather plausible myself. After all Rakan stated that Twilight Imperial Princess (Asuna) is the key to the world and the same was stated about GGMK. It was also said that the Key poses power equal to the creator himself and it seems that Asuna poses just such a power.

Also her abilities seem to stem from the fact that she can generate "Magic of Creation and Apocalypse" while the keys abilities is to create and destroy somebodies world. You won't convince me that's just a coincidence. 

It would also fit in with he revelation that Asuna is some sort of a created "weapon".


This leads me to an prediction/theory about Fate actual plot: What if only someone who has blood of the creator in his veins can activate/harness Asuna's true power?  Last time Lifemaker was here to do the job himself but this time he isn't around and his only living descendant is Negi and chances of him helping Fate willingly are slim to none. But Fate has an ace n the hole: he created situation in which Negi wants to use the power of rewrite for his own purposes. That was probably the goal of the attack-- to rewrite people important to Negi and co. 

Fate plans to let Negi do whatever is needed to release Asuna's power and then snatch it for himself somehow.  Of course the last part will fail for one reason or another probably because he will underestimate Negi/Asuna bond or something sappy like that. But it's a good plan anyway.

Heck I bet he anticipated Shiori falling for negi and letting out the truth and timed the event to match.


Now the question remains: how exactly will the process of activating Asuna's power look like? I don't know but if I had to guess I would say it will require forming a permanent pactio or something.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 5, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Hmm I don't remember if it was discussed here....
> 
> Anyway guys what do you think about the theory that Asuna IS the Great Grandmaster Key?
> 
> ...



Haha, I've been accepting Asuna as being the Great Grand Master Key this whole time XD I'd already connected it and thought 'hmmmm... that sounds plausible' so I just ok'd it 

Also, the Mage of Beginning said he was Asuna's ancestor, not Negi's. It's still not known what the relationship is between Arika and Asuna. I mean, not all royalty is blood related. It never told us that. Perhaps they're only 'sisters' in name only.

I doubt that's what Fate's plan is >_> It seems a little too.... cliche... 

Huu huu huu. You know I have a ton of random thoughts that I wish would be true for this series. Is Fate really Zect, only possessed by the power of the MoB(lol the mob)? Could kissing Asuna grant one with power?  (I thought that'd be reasonable seeing as Negi was weakass before he made a pactio o3o) 

HOW THE HELL IS NEKANE RELATED TO NEGI?!?! Now I really want to know how this works... I don't really think she's his cousin or w/e... if so.... o_o I'm so confused...

Arika + Nagi = Negi, Arika = Asuna's sister so Asuna = Negi's aunt? So who are Nekane's parents? o_o The most confusing part is how her and Asuna look so much alike T_T I really hope... there's not some wierd shit age-switch thing going on D: *bangs head on counter* I'm thinking to much @_@ So confusing...

PLEASE GIVE US MORE ASUNA MEMORY FLASHBACKS 

Btw, what's OBD?


----------



## Orion (May 5, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Btw, what's OBD?



Outskirts Battledome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> So who are Nekane's parents? o_o



Weren't they living in Negi's childhood village too?


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2010)

Orion said:


> Outskirts Battledome.



IT EXISTS? :amazed


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Hmm I don't remember if it was discussed here....
> 
> Anyway guys what do you think about the theory that Asuna IS the Great Grandmaster Key?
> 
> ...



Good theory.
But I'd find it cool if Fate won, not cause I like him, but it would just be such a twist.



Also
I honestly think that someone would need to sex Asuna to get the power to activate.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Darth said:


> IT EXISTS? :amazed



Seriously where you been brah, it like in between the Comics section and the OTP.


----------



## Griever (May 5, 2010)

I was wondering if there was another chapter of Negima Neo scheduled to come out in the near future?. I haven't read a new chapter for that series in quite awile..


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 5, 2010)

Griever said:


> I was wondering if there was another chapter of Negima Neo scheduled to come out in the near future?. I haven't read a new chapter for that series in quite awile..



They have been selling the English versions now so check a bookstore? I can't find any online past the chapter with Kokona and Setsuna >_> I did find the last volume raw though :/ Damn, what an ending lol....


----------



## Maedhros (May 5, 2010)

Neo ended on volume 8 (or 9, I don't remember).

Nobody is interested to translate it, besides Enigma, but they abandoned the project.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 5, 2010)

OBD aint nuttin to fuck wit


----------



## migukuni (May 6, 2010)

OBD is too full of OP wank


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Seriously where you been brah, it like in between the Comics section and the OTP.



But isn't the OBD the legendary no-man's land that's akin to the great pits of Ankh Morphporckz? :amazed


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

Darth said:


> But isn't the OBD the legendary no-man's land that's akin to the great pits of Ankh Morphporckz? :amazed



No, you're thinking of the Plaza.

OBD's more like Fourecks - if you're 'ard, you'll survive. If not, best go elsewhere.

(And it's not THAT bad, people. Yeah, there's a bias in favour of OMGSOMANLY Manga, but as has been said, there's a large contingent of Negima fans there, too.)


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2010)

Ah well, I don't really visit the OBD that often unless there's a Star Wars thread or an LotR thread in debate.

Btw, shouldn't we be expecting the new chapter today or tomorrow?


----------



## Griever (May 6, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> They have been selling the English versions now so check a bookstore? I can't find any online past the chapter with Kokona and Setsuna >_> I did find the last volume raw though :/ Damn, what an ending lol....





Maedhros said:


> Neo ended on volume 8 (or 9, I don't remember).
> 
> Nobody is interested to translate it, besides Enigma, but they abandoned the project.



Thanks, it's a shame no ones translating it though .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> No, you're thinking of the Plaza.
> 
> OBD's more like Fourecks - if you're 'ard, you'll survive. If not, best go elsewhere.
> 
> (And it's not THAT bad, people. Yeah, there's a bias in favour of OMGSOMANLY Manga, but as has been said, there's a large contingent of Negima fans there, too.)



You mean it's like Australia.
And the guys that dislike hate it because of it's humble (plain awful) beginnings as a Harem manga and don't want to give it a second chance after it improved.



Darth said:


> Ah well, I don't really visit the OBD that often unless there's a Star Wars thread or an LotR thread in debate.
> 
> Btw, shouldn't we be expecting the new chapter today or tomorrow?



Funny you should say that there's a LotR thread on the front page...

Also as a General rule for most manga that are up to date, they come 2-3 days after the spoilers.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 6, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Also as a General rule for most manga that are up to date, they come 2-3 days after the spoilers.



Yeah, the spoilers usually come out Friday or Saturday, right? And then the Raw will come out Sunday or Monday (typically Monday). Then we have to wait for them to translate it so who knows how long that is >_> Could be anywhere from 2-3 days to a week. I hate it when the group who's working on the chapter is slow D:


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 6, 2010)

Darth said:


> But isn't the OBD the legendary no-man's land that's akin to the great pits of Ankh Morphporckz? :amazed



The OBD is similar to the blender in the fact that both are very harsh on idiot noobs.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Chapter 170.
> 
> 
> I hope this next arc is good.
> ...



That's because the DSPV refuse to give it a second chance, because of the overwhelming fanservice in the early chapter...which even the biggest diehard fan admits was uttlerly terrible.

Overall it's a great manga...people just need to learn to look past the panty shots.

also lol at the guy comparing the OBD to Ankh-Morphork...odd comparison, but at the same time oddly true...whose the Vimes and Rincewind of us then?


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

I'm on chapter 200. 

RAKAN  is amazing and .


----------



## Maedhros (May 8, 2010)

Oh my god, no spoilers until now. I see dark times coming ahead for Negima... D:


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 8, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Oh my god, no spoilers until now. I see dark times coming ahead for Negima... D:



Wait, you found spoilers or you didn't?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 8, 2010)

The dark times started when Emily got shot by a winged ball.


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

Class Rep


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 9, 2010)

Astronerdboy said:
			
		

> Note: For those looking for the Negima! 288 spoilers, none have shown up. It is very possible that the Japanese won't upload any this week. I'm keeping an eye open as best as possible. -ANB



 Need.... spoilers....


----------



## Lightysnake (May 9, 2010)

We'll get em...sooner or later


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 9, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Need.... spoilers....



This cannot be.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2010)

omg still nothing?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 11, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> omg still nothing?





Until we get something, here's some pics I snagged from my desktop...


*Spoiler*: __ 




















If you want more, you can check out my photobucket o3o I have way too many to post XD 200 pics and counting!


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

who's the little chiu-tan?>


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> who's the little chiu-tan?>



It's Chisame after having those age-changing pills. She likes being a loli.


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

Yeh, but I was wondering why there are two of her


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Yeh, but I was wondering why there are two of her



Photoshop ;9 Remember during the festival, after she used the pill the first time, she kinda said to herself "Maybe I can take pictures of myself and say it's my little sister..." XD I lol'd. She would so do that.

More pics, CHIU EDITION!!!! (I've said it before, but I'd go gay for her ):


*Spoiler*: __ 


















Srsly, wtf is with the ZaziexChisame pics >_>


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2010)

Still no new chapter?


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2010)

It's almost 2 weeks and still no MSN.


----------



## Jugger (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seems like set up for next pactio looks like Akira is next girl.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like set up for next pactio looks like Akira is next girl.



Won't Kotarou flip out?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2010)

Finally some news


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 12, 2010)

HOLY CRAP NEW CHAPTER FINALLY!!!!! *dies*


----------



## Griever (May 12, 2010)

wheres the chapters?  i hope it comes out soon


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 12, 2010)

Muahahaha.... those Japanese classes are paying off. I just translated a whole page of this chapter XD Wonder if I can do this on my own o3o Not until I can clean raws again ;A; I want my computer back~!


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 12, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Muahahaha.... those Japanese classes are paying off. I just translated a whole page of this chapter XD Wonder if I can do this on my own o3o Not until I can clean raws again ;A; I want my computer back~!



Your computer still has a virus on it? That sucks.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 12, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Your computer still has a virus on it? That sucks.



Yes. I'm waiting ever so patiently. My dad says he'll have it fixed soon as he can. Hopefully before he leaves this weekend. If I can get him to fix it by then, I'll send the scan to you :3


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2010)

Why are the scantalating groups so slow!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2010)

Maybe they're just not passionate about it.


----------



## Gene (May 13, 2010)

lawl the RAW just came out yesterday


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 14, 2010)

Gene said:


> lawl the RAW just came out yesterday



Does not mater. Want now


----------



## migukuni (May 14, 2010)

I want it now too


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 14, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Yes. I'm waiting ever so patiently. My dad says he'll have it fixed soon as he can. Hopefully before he leaves this weekend. If I can get him to fix it by then, I'll send the scan to you :3



I see. I had a virus on my computer once, hopefully the virus you have isn't something like what I had. I actually had to re-install vista because of the one I got. Stupid win.32 virus.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 15, 2010)

Bored. Waiting. Reading this:





> *When will Zazie be active in the story?*
> It?s planned for her true form to be revealed in the last arc.



Fuck you. I wanna see it now 



> *Is Asuna such an idiot because that powerful memory curse killed off her brain cells?*
> I don?t think there was much loss of brain cells (^^; but that is more or less the feel of it.



LOLOLOL XD I really do want to see when they come back and Asuna's all smart XD That'd be awesome~


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 15, 2010)

> *When will Zazie be active in the story?*
> It?s planned for her true form to be revealed in the last arc.



Oh shit, Zazie for final villian.


----------



## Griever (May 15, 2010)

Oh shit! chapters finally out 

this 'un




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's looking like Akira, Makie, Ako and Yunna's pactio's are coming up pretty soon. It's about time for Makie, i've been anticipating their pactio since the Eva/Ku apprenticeships.... along way back, and i'm also happy about Akira's pactio, for some reason i really like her


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2010)

"His natural gigolo talk!"  Well, hes a genius for nothing.  

And Chisame getting jealous again.  






Next Chapter: 3 Pactios and Part 1 of some Ako / Nagi action.


----------



## Jugger (May 16, 2010)

Awsome chapter can?t wait for those pactio


----------



## Rokudaime (May 16, 2010)

Did Akira just indirectly told Negi "Please date all of my friends and make them yours, I approve that"

Chiu-sama : I DON'T APPROVE THAT...


----------



## Jugger (May 16, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Did Akira just indirectly told Negi "Please date all of my friends and make them yours, I approve that"
> 
> Chiu-sama : I DON'T APPROVE THAT...



Yeah she told that. There is been talk about harem but she first one to accept it.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2010)

Meh Chapter is Meh.

Rikudaime just summarized half the chapter in a sentence.
Hell the only left out points.

Yo you remember that one girl had a mom, turns out she may have possibly known something about your dad.

And your magic is the kind that will consume all.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh Chapter is Meh.
> 
> Rikudaime just summarized half the chapter in a sentence.
> Hell the only left out points.
> ...



+fanservice.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> +fanservice.


+ Akira moe


----------



## hadou (May 16, 2010)

The one thing that is getting more ridiculous is that all the females in the class apparently fall in love with Negi.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 16, 2010)

hadou said:


> The one thing that is getting more ridiculous is that all the females in the class apparently fall in love with Negi.



It's genetic. He's a pimp.


----------



## Jinibea (May 16, 2010)

I'm on chapter250 

38+ chapters an I be caught up with you guys. Hopefully by tonight but realisticly tommarrow.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 16, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm on chapter250
> 
> 38+ chapters an I be caught up with you guys. Hopefully by tonight but realisticly tommarrow.



 Good job~! Keep at it! I don't think anyone can beat my record though XD First 19 books (which I have) in one day XD Woohoo! I did read them all the way through too.


----------



## hadou (May 16, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Good job~! Keep at it! I don't think anyone can beat my record though XD First 19 books (which I have) in one day XD Woohoo! I did read them all the way through too.



I think that is not something you should be proud of


----------



## Jinibea (May 16, 2010)

I read 1-20 One Piece volumes in a day.


People read stuff faster with the series they like. Theres nothing wrong with reading.


----------



## Griever (May 16, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Did Akira just indirectly told Negi "Please date all of my friends and make them yours, I approve that"
> 
> Chiu-sama : I DON'T APPROVE THAT...



Negi's gonna go the way of King Solomon i think it was 700 wives and 300 concubines


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh Chapter is Meh.
> 
> Rikudaime just summarized half the chapter in a sentence.
> Hell the only left out points.
> ...



QFT

Man those chapters are boring. Why do we have to have endless chapters of padding that could better used.

Jinbei my man remind me: was festival arc also like that?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 16, 2010)

hadou said:


> I think that is not something you should be proud of



 Too bad. I am. My friend has insane reading speed- even more so than me. She reads a volume of negima in about 20-30 minutes. Takes me 40-60 minutes, depending on the amount of text T3T

I was looking at this blog and they had a few cam pics of the new OAD. I think I nearly pee'd myself laughing at this one (WARNING: Included a large picture of Asuna's ass ): 

Another piece of eye candy here:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I FUCKING WANT IT


----------



## Maedhros (May 16, 2010)

And OAD 3 for people who wants see it early (Low Quality):


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 17, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> QFT
> 
> Man those chapters are boring. Why do we have to have endless chapters of padding that could better used.
> 
> Jinbei my man remind me: was festival arc also like that?


Because there's still a portion of the fanbase that's in it for cute girls.


----------



## Griever (May 17, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Another piece of eye candy here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is seriously something i'd like to have


----------



## Maedhros (May 17, 2010)

This merchandise was cancealled, they would give it as a gift for buying all the 4 OADs.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 17, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> This merchandise was cancealled, they would give it as a gift for buying all the 4 OADs.



 I would have bought all 4 just for that... bummer...

Also, I Was listening to a bit of the drama CD and Arika's voice was just so familiar to me it was driving me crazy. I knew it was a voice from one of my other favorite animes but I had to look it up to see who it was. IT'S MEGUMI HAYASHIBARA SQWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  Love her so much!!!!


----------



## The_Evil (May 17, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Because there's still a portion of the fanbase that's in it for cute girls.



I know but It still annoying.

And whenever I hear about those guys I can't help to think that they are your stereotypical fat otakus with no lives who live in basement, collect hundreds of doll fap to loli hentai and say* Kawaii!* or* DESU!!!* every other sentence. 

You know something like that:



Creepy huh.

Those bastards give us true fans a bad rep 

Goddamn them.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> And OAD 3 for people who wants see it early (Low Quality):



Video won't load.  



xxBakaAkki said:


> Another piece of eye candy here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What was it?


----------



## Kirito (May 17, 2010)

Anyone think there's a loophole here? I mean, IIRC pactio consumes a lot of magical power from the Master to the servant.

now, I know Negi has alot of magical power or something, and only Konoka trumps him in that area, but if he ends up kissing all the girls of 2-A then won't he run out of power like, really fast?


----------



## Maedhros (May 17, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Video won't load.
> 
> 
> 
> What was it?



Well, they deleted it.

Maybe I'll upload it later...


----------



## Watchman (May 17, 2010)

I seem to remember Eva saying at one point that Negi and Konoka had large amounts of magical power, but due to being untrained they were basically only at the tip of the iceberg as far as actually being able to use their magical power went - i.e. Negi has 100 units, Konoka has 120, but because of their poor training, at that point (Which I believe was prior to the Count Wilhelm arc) they were only able to bring out 10 units each.

They've obviously improved a lot further since then, but it's true that even for Negi he's probably pushing it a lot if he contracts all the girls in 3-A and they all fight at the same time.


----------



## Maedhros (May 17, 2010)

Chapter 60

Episode 3 Link (LQ Quality)


----------



## Jinibea (May 17, 2010)

Finished Negima 

Really Really great series.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 17, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Finished Negima
> 
> Really Really great series.



 Alright! Good job! You may now officially partake in our drooling/raging of spoilers or lack there-of...

Who's your favorite character(s) so far?


----------



## Jinibea (May 17, 2010)

Kotaru and Fate 

I feel like Fates a perfect villan for Negi. An I love his powers. I like his calm personallity and how he never gets worried cause he always comes out on top.

Kotaru is a perfect Rival for Negima. He isn't on par with Negi but he is pretty damn close to it. I like how he is only interested in fighting and not like Zoro or Goku, but more like a little boy interested in fighting video games. Plus he trains from fighting.


----------



## Griever (May 17, 2010)

I've been trying to catch up on the Negima OVA's and ODA's these last few weeks (i think i've watched all the OVA's and ODA's) but i was wondering, did the mahora KO tournament get Animeted? i can't find it..... and since for some reason i did have a bitch of a time finding the OVA's and ODA's i might have missed some?.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 17, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Chapter 60
> 
> Episode 3 Link (LQ Quality)



That is only 7 minutes long....isn't it supposed to be longer then that?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 17, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> That is only 7 minutes long....isn't it supposed to be longer then that?



It's supposed to be 7 minutes... wonder why that is :/ I watched it when he first posted it lol  It's got lots of funny Chisame faces hehe


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 17, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> It's supposed to be 7 minutes... wonder why that is :/ I watched it when he first posted it lol  It's got lots of funny Chisame faces hehe



I think its supposed to be 24 minutes just like the other ones. I mean Rakan and kagetorou was supposed to show up in this OVA wasn't he?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 17, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I think its supposed to be 24 minutes just like the other ones. I mean Rakan and kagetorou was supposed to show up in this OVA wasn't he?



The one I watched was exactly 30 minutes. It had the fight with kagetaro and then going to Rakan's oasis XD I lol'd so hard... haha and then how he and said "Ala Rubra", I was gonna say it was 'engrish', but then I remembered it's latin, so it'd be 'ratin'?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 17, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> The one I watched was exactly 30 minutes. It had the fight with kagetaro and then going to Rakan's oasis XD I lol'd so hard... haha and then how he and said "Ala Rubra", I was gonna say it was 'engrish', but then I remembered it's latin, so it'd be 'ratin'?



wait, where did you find the 30 minute long version? I can't find it anywhere......


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2010)

Why don't you download it?

I don't know if this is a bug from 4shared or some kind of limitation, but you can watch it from your pc and it'll be 30 minutes long, I can confirm that.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2010)

Thx for the link Maed.   It was well worth it.


The Asuna and Setsuna moment.  

But for the life of me, they are forgetting a certain anatomical item.  


And the Chisame's reactions.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Why don't you download it?
> 
> I don't know if this is a bug from 4shared or some kind of limitation, but you can watch it from your pc and it'll be 30 minutes long, I can confirm that.



I'm an idiot apparently. I didn't see the download link. My bad, and thanks.


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2010)

I'm waiting for some better quality raws to make some gifs.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 18, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> I'm waiting for some better quality raws to make some gifs.



I'm waiting for 289 RAW  And I'm not very good at waiting...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Kotaru and Fate
> 
> I feel like Fates a perfect villan for Negi. An I love his powers. I like his calm personallity and how he never gets worried cause he always comes out on top.



You know, I think I liked him better before than now, like how in Kyoto he turns out to be the biggest threat while his boss is a joke. Admittedly I like that part because it set up Eva appearing and kicking his ass to save Negi. Nowadays I feel he needs to get brought down a peg again, Rakan would have done it just fine if not for that key. 



> Kotaru is a perfect Rival for Negima. He isn't on par with Negi but he is pretty damn close to it. I like how he is only interested in fighting and not like Zoro or Goku, but more like a little boy interested in fighting video games. Plus he trains from fighting.



I didn't like him at first but I warmed to him as time went on.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or did the OAD change a few things from the manga version?



Maedhros said:


> I'm waiting for some better quality raws to make some gifs.



Same here. I can't wait to make a animated Rakan sig.



Charcan said:


> You know, I think I liked him better before than now, like how in Kyoto he turns out to be the biggest threat while his boss is a joke. Admittedly I like that part because it set up Eva appearing and kicking his ass to save Negi. Nowadays I feel he needs to get brought down a peg again, Rakan would have done it just fine if not for that key.



If not for that stupid cheat code of the lifemaker, Rakan would have stomped fate's ass into the ground.


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, some things were changed.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (May 18, 2010)

Well text spoilers for 289 are out on the aquastar forums.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently we're going to get 3 pactios this week. Here's the post:


> PACTIOS ALARM
> 
> confirmed:
> Period 289 has three pactio, by Ako(12th), Yuna(13th), and Makie(14th), in that order.
> ...


----------



## hadou (May 18, 2010)

Anyone knows where Negi's father is?


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2010)

Lol, that's what Negi's looking for, how would we know?

Eyecandy for you guys:


----------



## Jinibea (May 18, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Well text spoilers for 289 are out on the aquastar forums.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Damn. He's is never going to stop is he.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Yeah, some things were changed.



I thought so. I wonder if they did that to skip through some of the useless stuff.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 18, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I thought so. I wonder if they did that to skip through some of the useless stuff.



Nothing is useless in this series


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2010)

Just finished reading ch.288. I'm guessing we should be getting a couple of pactios within the next chapter or two?


----------



## Kira-chan (May 18, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I thought so. I wonder if they did that to skip through some of the useless stuff.


I'm disappointed they didn't show Tsukuyomi spying on Setsuna and Asuna.


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2010)

They deleted the video and the account, no more previews on the youtube (at least from me).


----------



## Jugger (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuna the Kid is back


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 19, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> I'm disappointed they didn't show Tsukuyomi spying on Setsuna and Asuna.



I was disappointed that they changed things in the first place. This would probably be the worst of the new OVA's if it weren't for Rakan and Kagetorou.



Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yuna the Kid is back



. I can't wait until she uses her pactio.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 19, 2010)

The  boy must die ! His threat is too great !


----------



## Maedhros (May 19, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I was disappointed that they changed things in the first place. This would probably be the worst of the new OVA's if it weren't for Rakan and Kagetorou.
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait until she uses her pactio.



These OADs aren't meant to animate everything, you know, they don't have time to do this. Think of them as service, they're made for people who already knows what happens on the manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 19, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> These OADs aren't meant to animate everything, you know, they don't have time to do this. Think of them as service, they're made for people who already knows what happens on the manga.



Yea, I know. I just wish they would hurry up and make a new anime already.


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> The  boy must die ! His threat is too great !



No his genes must be copied!


----------



## Jinibea (May 20, 2010)

Negima after long hard thinking process is my fourth favorite manga. Pretty epic shit bro.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Negima after long hard thinking process is my fourth favorite manga. Pretty epic shit bro.



What's you're top five? while I agree it's a great manga, I don't like it enough to put it in my top 5...top 10 maybe but not top 5


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 20, 2010)

Ummmm it's probably the one I'm looking at the most right now, so maybe...

1) Negima
2) 1/2 Prince
3) Detective Conan
4) Sankarea (which needs more chapters )
5) (One's that I own: +Anima, Stray Little Devil, Kasumi, Beyond the Beyond, Disgaea, and some more I forget)

And there are many more I read but I just read em cause they're there. I couldn't care less if they were updated or not. This includes Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Jinibea (May 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What's you're top five? while I agree it's a great manga, I don't like it enough to put it in my top 5...top 10 maybe but not top 5



JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
Full Metal Alchemist
One Piece
Negima
Pokemon Adventures.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
> Full Metal Alchemist
> One Piece
> Negima
> Pokemon Adventures.



Good choices...FMA's right where it is on mine...though One Piece would be like 6 or 7 on my list

Akumetsu
FMA
Black Lagoon
Berserk
JJBA

then
One Piece
Rave Master
Vinland Saga
Until Death Do Us Part
Fist of the North Star


----------



## Jinibea (May 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Good choices...FMA's right where it is on mine...though One Piece would be like 6 or 7 on my list
> 
> Akumetsu
> FMA
> ...



Lol I like your list so far. For 6-10

It would be

YuYu Hakusho
Samurai Deepers Kyo
Dragon Ball
Toriko
Bleach


I'm reading Fist of the North Star right now. I hope it lives up to its hype.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Lol I like your list so far. For 6-10
> 
> It would be
> 
> ...



The biggest problem you'll have is finding scans of chapters after chapter 43, because it just drops off there, and the next scanned chapter i've found is from several chapters later


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 20, 2010)

Haha you guys like the shounen stuff ^^' I'm typically in for ones with a good story AND cute/likeable art. It has to have a really good story for me to ignore the art. I hate ugly art D:<


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> No his genes must be copied!



Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.



Jinibea said:


> Negima after long hard thinking process is my fourth favorite manga. Pretty epic shit bro.



It had to happen.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.



*puts on robotic LED mask and dances to techno beat* 


Omg, on another note, I just read a KonoSetsu/AsuNegi fic (it's RealLifeAU) and it was so beautifully well written and bitter-sweet. I know we've talked about there being no good Negima fanfics before but this one is really good. Go check it out on ff.net; it's called 'Drink Me'. It's kinda a lemon too ^^'


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 21, 2010)

AsuNegi still creeps me out. And I still think their relationship is closer to familial than romantic.

Nodoka and Negi on the other hand. I approve of.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *puts on robotic LED mask and dances to techno beat*
> 
> 
> Omg, on another note, I just read a KonoSetsu/AsuNegi fic (it's RealLifeAU) and it was so beautifully well written and bitter-sweet. I know we've talked about there being no good Negima fanfics before but this one is really good. Go check it out on ff.net; it's called 'Drink Me'. It's kinda a lemon too ^^'



By Cloverfield, right? She's probably the best Negima fanfic writer I've seen on my travels across the interwebz.


----------



## migukuni (May 21, 2010)

Mine would be

Reborn
Negima
OP
Gintama
Darker than Black

Mx0
Psyren
DGM
Bleach
Naruto


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 21, 2010)

OirokeBunshin said:


> Not ONLY has it a way better story...it has MAGIC!!  It has FIGHTING!! And most of all, it has MORE GIRLS than you can shake your stick at!! ( Uhh, that sounded a little perverted...  )
> 
> Anyway, this is a great manga...funny as hell, cool magic system (with real Latin spell incantations) and action, and with 31 (read 'em, THIRTY-ONE) different girls to choose from, you're sure to have your favorite and hope that Akamatsu-sensei develops her character more.



i agree 100%


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2010)

So ... is the scan out already? Where are meh pactios


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Watchman said:


> By Cloverfield, right? She's probably the best Negima fanfic writer I've seen on my travels across the interwebz.



She is not the best.  

Traingham is the best period.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> She is not the best.
> 
> Traingham is the best period.



Cloverfield>Traingham. 

Look into your heart, you know it to be true.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Cloverfield's writing style sucks nuts.  

Traingham is just pure awesome.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

I say we just agree to disagree. Not going to find a compromise aside from that.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

I agree.  

It can't be helped that you find sub-par pieces of shit to be amazing.  

But I do hope that one day you can see the light.


----------



## Maedhros (May 21, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> For some reason it seems that sound is out of wack.
> 
> 
> 
> Im a NegiAsu shipper, doesn't creep me out, even if Asuna is like a billion years old and Negi is 10.



Yeah, with MPC (from CCCP) it plays like that... but when I use VLC Media Player, it plays normal. Strange, maybe it's a bug or some problem on the encode.

Also:


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> AsuNegi still creeps me out. And I still think their relationship is closer to familial than romantic.
> 
> Nodoka and Negi on the other hand. I approve of.



Well when your love interest might be you're aunt, the audience has every right to be creeped out by the thought  of it.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well when your love interest might be you're aunt, the audience has every right to be creeped out by the thought  of it.



There is nothing creepy about Asuna x Negi.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Negi x Chachamaru


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Negi x Eva is the only pairing that I ship.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Eva can get someone way better


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Chachamaru is a fail character.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I agree.
> 
> It can't be helped that you find sub-par pieces of shit to be amazing.
> 
> But I do hope that one day you can see the light.



I'M SORRY I'M A GIRL AND I LIKE DIFFERENT STYLES D8<


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> I'M SORRY I'M A GIRL AND I LIKE DIFFERENT STYLES D8<



It has nothing to do with being a girl or not.  It has everything to do with the writer being horrible.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

I've also always liked NegixNodoka, not sure how I feel about Asunasaurus.



Dai Dreamer said:


> Chachamaru is a fail character.



Filth and lies!


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

> Filth and lies!



Sorry for not liking a pathetically boring character.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Sorry for not liking a pathetically boring character.



You don't know what you're doing, of course I have to forgive you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I've also always liked NegixNodoka, not sure how I feel about Asunasaurus.
> 
> 
> 
> Filth and lies!



About the only pairing i'm comfortable with for Negi is with Nodoka, Yue and Makie mainly...Chachamaru too kindy.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> You don't know what you're doing, of course I have to forgive you.



LOL.  I know exactly what I'm doing when I choose not to like fail characters.


Emperor Joker said:


> About the only pairing i'm comfortable with for Negi is with Nodoka, Yue and Makie mainly...Chachamaru too kindy.



All four characters that you mentioned are characters that I wold like to see far far far less of.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Chachamaru is a fail character.



Chachamaru is a good character. My favorite girl in the series


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Chachamaru is a good character. My favorite girl in the series



How can people not like a character with a satellite death ray.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> How can people not like a character with a satellite death ray.



Abilities don't make a character good.  

She just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Abilities don't make a character good.
> 
> She just doesn't appeal to me.



I was joking my good man. 

eh, i've got no problem with that...even though I like her more than a fair percentage of the cast.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Abilities don't make a character good.
> 
> She just doesn't appeal to me.



Well were all nerds so Robots are attractive to us. 

Your obviously one of the more popular boys that go for the real ones 

No one is supposed to take what I said literally


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Half the cast of Negima sucks.  

The other half is various kinds of awesome.  

EDIT:  





> Your obviously one of the more popular boys that go for the real ones



I'm far from popular.  

Though I do suppose that everyone that I talked to my in schools liked me.  :ho


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

.................................


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

It is the the truth.  I was the quiet kid that most people liked for some reason or another. 

Must be because I was the most awesome Indian kid around.  :ho


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> It is the the truth.  I was the quiet kid that most people liked for some reason or another.
> 
> Must be because I was the most awesome Indian kid around.  :ho



My last name is blue-eyes cause I'm native american. So everyone likes me soley for my last name. An i'm quite too. 

We have lots in common.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> My last name is blue-eyes cause I'm native american. So everyone likes me soley for my last name. An i'm quite too.
> 
> We have lots in common.



Perhaps...I'm an Asian Indian.  :ho

My name means One Who Loves Peace.  

Both of us do love MSN and are quiet.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

> Perhaps...I'm an Asian Indian.  :ho


 you ruined the brother hood 


> My name means One Who Loves Peaces.


Thats totally not like the poster I see 


> Both of us do love MSN and are quiet.



Yes we are


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

> Thats totally not like the poster I see



I usually only like to cause chaos/trouble/excitement with people I like.  

But normally I'm a very peaceful person.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I usually only like to cause chaos/trouble/excitement with people I like.
> 
> But normally I'm a very peaceful person.



I see I see

You must like the entire Hunter x Hunter section


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

> You must like the entire Hunter x Hunter section





It is full of awesome.


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

Lol Toghishit


Anyways lets get this topic back on Negima and not into Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## The_Evil (May 21, 2010)

I'm not here for a day and bitches already start talking shit about Chachamaru? For shame dwags, for shame 

Also lol on NegixNodoka. She's gay for Yue, search your feelings you now it's true 

Asuna x Negi seems just a simple fact of life to me. And if I'm wrong Jinibea will have to ride main street of his time on bicycle, naked and post it on YouTube.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Asuna x Negi seems just a simple fact of life to me.



BUT THEY ARE SUPPOSEDLY RELATED D8< i*c*st BAD! (though if they weren't, I'm okay with it c: I like canonships- most of the time)


----------



## The_Evil (May 21, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> BUT THEY ARE SUPPOSEDLY RELATED D8< i*c*st BAD! (though if they weren't, I'm okay with it c: I like canonships- most of the time)



i*c*st is one of the oldest royal traditions  

Beides isn't Asuna some sort of artificial human and over 100 yo at least? That's kinda invalidates the whole aunt thing.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> i*c*st is one of the oldest royal traditions
> 
> Beides isn't Asuna some sort of artificial human and over 100 yo at least? That's kinda invalidates the whole aunt thing.



It hasn't really been confirmed yet :/ Just implied. I really want them to fucking get back to that >_> Stupid pactios.

I think Asuna is like... reincarnated or whatever XD That'd make sense, I think... I also hope Asuna has some kind of alternate form  That'd rock.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> i*c*st is one of the oldest royal traditions
> 
> Beides isn't Asuna some sort of artificial human and over 100 yo at least? That's kinda invalidates the whole aunt thing.



That's one of the possibilites, the other is that she's Negi's aunt on his mother's side.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's one of the possibilites, the other is that she's Negi's aunt on his mother's side.



Even better.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Even better.



That's what I was saying. Which makes me think how Nekane fits into this :/ Does Nagi have a brother or something? Cause if Asuna is his aunt and Nekane his cousin... one would assume that appearances are lies (kinda like Eva ) .... I WANNA KNOW DAMN IT!


----------



## Jinibea (May 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I'm not here for a day and bitches already start talking shit about Chachamaru? For shame dwags, for shame
> 
> Also lol on NegixNodoka. She's gay for Yue, search your feelings you now it's true
> 
> Asuna x Negi seems just a simple fact of life to me. And if I'm wrong Jinibea will have to ride main street of his time on bicycle, naked and post it on YouTube.



Can we not bring my naked body into a Negima conversation. 

Anyways I think Negi X nobody all the way.


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Can we not bring my naked body into a Negima conversation.
> 
> Anyways I think Negi X nobody all the way.



I would hit it. 

Chamo = Nagi


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Can we not bring my naked body into a Negima conversation.
> 
> Anyways I think Negi X *nobody* all the way.



Negi and Odysseus? that's an odd pairing, wonder when he get introduced


----------



## Griever (May 21, 2010)

Chachamaru's a good character, but i do find NegiXChachamaru kinda weird (because she's a robot) i like either NegiXAsuna or NegiXEva.

EDIT: by the way, according to the Bible the human race started by something close to i*c*st. Eve was made from Adam's own flesh (rib)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> LOL.  I know exactly what I'm doing when I choose not to like fail characters.



I can't hear you over how good her Magic World chapters have been. 



> All four characters that you mentioned are characters that I wold like to see far far far less of.



You're out of luck. 



Dai Dreamer said:


> Half the cast of Negima sucks.



Emily and Collette aren't suck. 



The_Evil said:


> Also lol on NegixNodoka. She's gay for Yue, search your feelings you now it's true



No she wants threesome. 



xxBakaAkki said:


> BUT THEY ARE SUPPOSEDLY RELATED D8< i*c*st BAD! (though if they weren't, I'm okay with it c: I like canonships- most of the time)



Did you like Love Hina's, or haven't you read it?



Griever said:


> Chachamaru's a good character, but i do find NegiXChachamaru kinda weird (because she's a robot) i like either NegiXAsuna or *NegiXEva*.



Well, that'd be... different. :ho



> EDIT: by the way, according to the Bible the human race started by something close to i*c*st. Eve was made from Adam's own flesh (rib)



Bible? In my Negima thread? 

Oh wait there's magic nuns.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

> I can't hear you over how good her Magic World chapters have been.



I skipped over all her parts.  :ho



> You're out of luck.



I skip their parts. :ho



> Emily and Collette aren't suck.



Who are they again?


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> No she wants threesome.



We need another "Nodoka looks into her mind with the Diarum Ejus" scene soon. Those are always pretty funny.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I skipped over all her parts.  :ho
> 
> 
> 
> I skip their parts. :ho



That's not Negima you're reading, but a botched... thing. 



> Who are they again?







Watchman said:


> We need another "Nodoka looks into her mind with the Diarum Ejus" scene soon. Those are always pretty funny.



Totally, accompanied by Dark Nodoka's return.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

The image still doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

I say, if that breast-worshipping bounty hunter could get a full chapter for herself, Dark Nodoka totally deserves a mini-arc.



Dai Dreamer said:


> The image still doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Did she appear during Rakan's movie?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Did she appear during Rakan's movie?



No, but I guess Emily's mother was quite a looker during the Rakan movie's time period. 

Emily didn't get erased for this.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

One of Yue's new friends?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> One of Yue's new friends?



Yes, Emily became the new Iincho of the manga for a while.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Really?  

Oh well.  It has no bearing on my enjoyment of the magic system/fights.  :ho


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Her new friends were part of the reason Yue took a level in badass.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Her new friends were part of the reason Yue took a level in badass.



She became badass?  

Perhaps I'll take a quick look. What did she do?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> She became badass?
> 
> Perhaps I'll take a quick look. What did she do?





Not bad for a former forehead chibi.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 21, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Yeah, with MPC (from CCCP) it plays like that... but when I use VLC Media Player, it plays normal. Strange, maybe it's a bug or some problem on the encode.
> 
> Also:



It acts weird in windows movie maker as well. Did you use movie maker to cut apart the video to make that gif?



Emperor Joker said:


> Well when your love interest might be you're aunt, the audience has every right to be creeped out by the thought  of it.





Emperor Joker said:


> That's one of the possibilites, the other is that she's Negi's aunt on his mother's side.



Nagi and the manga itself pretty much confirmed that Asuna isn't negi's aunt, several times. I mean Asuna was stated to be hundreds or years old, so if anything she would be his very distant ancestor.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

I still see nothing badass.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I still see nothing badass.



You're a heretic.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> You're a heretic.



I have high standards.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I have high standards.



[YOUTUBE]FPxY8lpYAUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 21, 2010)

Charcan said:


> [YOUTUBE]FPxY8lpYAUM[/YOUTUBE]



Would be funny if I was a girl.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

YOU MEN ARE INFURIATING WITH YOUR BITCHING ABOUT FAVORITES AND UNCONFIRMED THEORIES  JUST SHUT UP AND KEEP YOUR FAP-HAPPY CHARACTERS TO YOURSELF!

And no, never read Love Hina.

Plus, Charcan, I really wanted to bitchslap that guy in the video.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Anyways I think Negi X nobody all the way.



I believe in NegiXNagi...

Yes I went there:ho


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

People fap to Chachamaru and Yue?


----------



## Maedhros (May 22, 2010)

God, this thread became all that I hate on MSN fans: a faggotry about pairs and favourite characters, just like Mangafox. D:
Next month, when you guys had stopped this discussion, I'll come back with some news, maybe. =)

And @Accel, I used GOM Player to make the gif.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

People Fap to a lot of things.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> People Fap to a lot of things.



I know a dude who fapped to squirrels in middle school.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Would be funny if I was a girl.



Excuse me, man-princess. 



xxBakaAkki said:


> Plus, Charcan, I really wanted to bitchslap that guy in the video.



He's a silly goose, all right.



noobthemusical said:


> I believe in NegiXNagi...
> 
> Yes I went there:ho



OLD.



Dai Dreamer said:


> People fap to Chachamaru and Yue?



Don't go there. 



Maedhros said:


> God, this thread became all that I hate on MSN fans: a faggotry about pairs and favourite characters, just like Mangafox. D:
> Next month, when you guys had stopped this discussion, I'll come back with some news, maybe. =)



I'll be waiting.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> People fap to Chachamaru and Yue?
> Don't go there.



I can kinda understand that people fap to Chachamaru, but Yue...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> OLD.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go there.



I know

Also 

Charchan you fap don't you


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Don't go there.





Dai Dreamer said:


> I know a dude who fapped to squirrels in middle school.



Nevermind, time to abandon ship. Yue forever, haters never.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Nevermind, time to abandon ship. Yue forever, haters never.



I don't hate Yue.  I just don't understand why people like her.  

Yuno from Mirrai Nikki is the one people should be liking/fapping to.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 22, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> And @Accel, I used GOM Player to make the gif.



Im going to check that player out then. Do you have a download link for it?


xxBakaAkki said:


> And no, never read Love Hina.



You should try it. Love Hina was pretty good for a harem romance story.



Dai Dreamer said:


> Yuno from Mirrai Nikki is the one people should be liking/fapping to.




That is some odd taste. I mean yuno is fucking psycho.


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2010)

Yuno's the most adorable Yandere ever.

And I'd like Yue simply for her being a Patchouli Knowledge-expy. Her badassery in the Magic World arc simply adds to that.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> Love Hina was pretty good for a harem romance story.





No it wasn't.


----------



## Griever (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Well, that'd be... different. :ho



ah, well, yeah.....  



> Bible? In my Negima thread?
> 
> Oh wait there's magic nuns.



Magic nuns!!!  i wonder about them  

"magic nuns enemys of the vatican"?


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> Yuno's the most adorable Yandere ever.



I like you.  Will you be my friend?  



> And I'd like Yue



Nvm.  I'm back to being neutral towards you.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Yuno's the most adorable Yandere ever.



Someone has good taste


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Someone has good taste



Will you be my friend?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

I like all the characters in Negima. 'Nuff said. End of discussion. Moving on.

And I'm not in it for the girls. I like the adventure/battles and shit like that. The fluff is also a keeper  I love the romance and humor in this series. I think that's why I don't find much interest in Love Hina. No magic


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> I think that's why I don't find much interest in Love Hina. No magic



I agree.  Magic makes everything better.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I agree.  Magic makes everything better.



ONLY MAGIC CAN SHRED A GIRL'S CLOTHES IN LESS THAN A SECOND!!!


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> ONLY MAGIC CAN SHRED A GIRL'S CLOTHES IN LESS THAN A SECOND!!!



Hell yeah.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> ONLY MAGIC CAN SHRED A GIRL'S CLOTHES IN LESS THAN A SECOND!!!


Rakan can do it. And he doesn't need magic.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Rakan can do it. And he doesn't need magic.



Rakan is a being made up of magic.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Rakan is a being made up of magic.



Touche :ho


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 22, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> And no, never read Love Hina.
> .



OH NO YOU DIDN'T 

Anything ken akamatsu writes/draws is gold. Love hina is one of the only harem manga I can even stand, simply because he had enough MANLYNESS in that manga to go around twice. I loved it.

You have your opinion, but this is heresy,sir 

Also, good morning


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> Anything ken akamatsu writes/draws is gold.



He wrote/drew Nodoka; ergo, your statement is false.


----------



## migukuni (May 22, 2010)

I like Nodoka, don't be bitching the mind reader


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

Lately Nodoka has been getting better, but her fail from the beginning still outweighs her growing awesomeness.


----------



## Griever (May 22, 2010)

Nodoka's just not my type of Character, i find the shy type of character to be rather boring. But it's true that she has had some kickass moments .


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> He wrote/drew Nodoka; ergo, your statement is false.





wtf is this? How can you still hold this opinion _after_ the "My counterattack begins now!" moment?


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> wtf is this? How can you still hold this opinion after the "My counterattack begins now!" moment?



Her failure from before was too much.  Hopefully in time even that might be overcome.


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Her failure from before was too much.  Hopefully in time even that might be overcome.



What failure?


----------



## migukuni (May 22, 2010)

Without her, Negi would still be inside Kotaro's Trap until now...

Wither Nodoka, no one would ever know what the Master key's abilities are...


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

Thats her abillity's though, as a character shy people are not as interesting...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

You guys... can't you hold actual intelligent conversations like the people on AQS forums? I started going over there cause you guys all bicker like school girls >_>

Plus, we all know Chisame is the best character


----------



## dream (May 22, 2010)

> Plus, we all know Chisame is the best character



I can agree with this.  :ho


----------



## The_Evil (May 22, 2010)

Okay okay One more, ONE MORE stupid post ad I'll order hammer time on your asses. You have been warned.

* Maedhros* Kinda agree with you but there isn't much else to talk about at the moment.


Anyway I think that Asuna being Negi aunt was just a Fanon which was jossed completely. Heck I remember Nagi outhitting said hat she isn't Arika sister and she's something Arika doesn't like to talk about. People just ignored it but now it was outright stated that Asuna isn't just some royal kid. 

And from what I've seen AsunaxNegi is most likely.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> And I'd like Yue simply for her being a Patchouli Knowledge-expy. Her badassery in the Magic World arc simply adds to that.



Damn straight:


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Damn straight:



Haha I've been on this discussion for a few days now XD I love both Patch and Yue :3 They kick ass (not physically, just as far as personality goes, though they both can kick ass physically now XD)

Yue needs to learn to use the ways of the SPELL CARDS


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 22, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> No it wasn't.



Love hina was great. It had some Kickass characters like Seta and end of manga Keitaro.



xxBakaAkki said:


> I like all the characters in Negima. 'Nuff said. End of discussion. Moving on.
> 
> And I'm not in it for the girls. I like the adventure/battles and shit like that. The fluff is also a keeper  I love the romance and humor in this series. I think that's why I don't find much interest in Love Hina. No magic



Actually, love hina had magic and Ki based abilities. Keitaro's sister was a mage.



xxBakaAkki said:


> Plus, we all know Chisame is the best character



Chisame is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jinibea (May 22, 2010)

Is love hina anything like Negima?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 22, 2010)

Dear lord no!.....sorta at the start of negima


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Is love hina anything like Negima?



Not at all. Love Hina is a Romance/harem story. Though it is one of the few romance/harem stories I would even dare to read. You could say its like the begining of the negima manga, except with less loli and shouta, and instead of sucking, its good.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 22, 2010)

The Aoyamas, my favorite Love Hina characters by FAR, so important they were directly mentioned in Negima.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 22, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Plus, we all know Chisame is the best character



Indeed!   I just love her!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Indeed!   I just love her!



THIS CALLS FOR MORE PICTURES 8D UNUSUAL PAIRINGS ARE UNUSUAL!


*Spoiler*: __ 












For some reason, there are alot of Zazie x Chisame pics >_>


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2010)

Seriously what with the Zazie x Chisame pics?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Seriously what with the Zazie x Chisame pics?



I don't know. I found a bunch of them. It would appear that someone likes that pairing? The one of Zazie forcing Chisame to grope her though made me laugh XD


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, that made me laugh too.  

I like the first and the second one the best.   Its the eyes.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, that made me laugh too.
> 
> I like the first and the second one the best.   Its the eyes.



Yeah  Good eyes are always a must in drawings. It brings out the emotion better :3 I've been trying to get it down right ^^' I don't have natural asian skillz (like all my friends lol) so I have to practice more T3T At this point, I can only do chibis :/


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

The last two are the best. 

Chisame and Ako are just daaaawww.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> The last two are the best.
> 
> Chisame and Ako are just daaaawww.



Lol yeah I don't know why but whoever this artist is (I have alot of their pictures), they really like drawing odd 'pairings'  All of which are drawn nicely and very cute


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Yeah  Good eyes are always a must in drawings. It brings out the emotion better :3 I've been trying to get it down right ^^' I don't have natural asian skillz (like all my friends lol) so I have to practice more T3T At this point, I can only do chibis :/



Indeed.  Because to me it really shows the femininity of the female character, or the seriousness of a powerful moment.

Anyhow, I'm sure you will master it someday.  Every artist has to find that perfect combination and make it their niche.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Indeed.  Because to me it really shows the femininity of the female character, or the seriousness of a powerful moment.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm sure you will master it someday.  Every artist has to find that perfect combination and make it their niche.



Hopefully >_> Cause I have an idea for a doujinshi but I can't draw it and I'm an amature writter... the most I can handle is little chibi character designs D8 Lol but Chibi Oni-Asuna and Miko-Iincho are so cute 

Oh yeah, found more Chisame goodness 8D


*Spoiler*: __ 












^ lol wtf?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

Ya'll are free to look through  if you'd like  Hundreds of my favorite pics...

Edit: I have 669 photos  *nosebleeds*


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2010)

Big Album.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Big Album.



Yeah, bountiful.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Big Album.





Charcan said:


> Yeah, bountiful.



Glad you guys think so  Sorry if there's not as much.... *ahem* ecchi in it. I'm a girl, after all >_>

-Back on topic-

The supposed 2ch spoiler text that's out right now seems pretty wtf XD (At least the part not concerning Negi and gang)

I hope the pactio thing isn't true though :/


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> Glad you guys think so  Sorry if there's not as much.... *ahem* ecchi in it. I'm a girl, after all >_>



Well, now that you mention it!  



xxBakaAkki said:


> The supposed 2ch spoiler text that's out right now seems pretty wtf XD (At least the part not concerning Negi and gang)
> 
> I hope the pactio thing isn't true though :/



We shall see.   But given their reaction, its something to consider.


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2010)

Goddamit! What the hell with Negi and Self-loathing?! That kid really hates himself.

Really I think that's his problem: how can he master power of darkness wich is one that accepts everything when he can't even accept himself?


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

^if he accepts himself then it would be the missing link to controlling his evil mode

oh, and too rushed plot. not much development. hmph


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

Actually, I'm hoping he accepts that he has a dark side, and fights in monster form henceforth, but have it under control. Like how he chose to study Magia Ereba because Negi realized he is a dark, brooding person on the inside. I don't want to see demon Negi go away.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 24, 2010)

_More _Pactio's?

Way to cheapen the whole deal even more than it already is...geez....


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

My reaction to new chapter.


----------



## Golbez (May 24, 2010)

Well, atleast they didn't need a chapter for each new pactio.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

Blargh. Just read new chap, and I think this was the first Negima chapter I skimmed through. It'd be more interesting to find a convoluted plot path to send the non-pactio members back to Earth without pactio cards instead of this...


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

Looks like people have the same opinion I had.

I mean, what was the reason? -_-


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

Akametsu had a bad week or two, I guess. I mean, the chapter drags on, then suddenly, I see demon Negi and was all like "Phew! Finally!" only to have the crapfest return a page later.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

All I wanted to see was plot development, not this crappy pactios and training scenes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2010)

Well, they're creating quite a few pactios but I'd rather see them actually put to use in combat more often. And I'm guessing Ako's related to some type of healing ability based on its appearance. Yuna's looks alright as well, but Makie's pactio card (while it makes sense based on her ability) doesn't look too useful.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

I'm feeling bad about the recent pactios too. I mean, it's like Akamatsu didn't give it enough thought.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2010)

Negi definitely going to break a lot of maiden's heart in the future.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

He's been spending too much time "researching" with his wife on tropical beaches and too little time actually writing, that's why!

Also, I heard he's short handed. Lost his linguist and all. Probably couldn't come up with good Latin names.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

^Not having a guy to name your spells in Latin and having way too much shit for brains loli-service are two vastly unrelated things.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 24, 2010)

Not one of the best chapters, but we are still in set up mode right now.  At least it seems to be moving along fairly quickly.


Gaelek_13 said:


> _More _Pactio's?
> 
> Way to cheapen the whole deal even more than it already is...geez....


It's inevitable he's going to have a Pactio with every girl in the class by the end, I thought that was obvious.


jasper222 said:


> All I wanted to see was plot development, not this crappy pactios and training scenes.


What kind of development were you expecting at this point?


blueblip said:


> ^Not having a guy to name your spells in Latin and having way too much shit for brains loli-service are two vastly unrelated things.


That kind of thing has been part of Negima from the beginning, it's hard to imagine the series without it.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

^It's been there since the beginning, but at least when a character pactio-ed with our 10 year old pimp, they had/were given major plot relevance. This chapter, though, is giving pactios to characters of no consequence. And honestly, I didn't think (and still don't think) every girl in class will have a pactio with Negi.

For example, can you ever see Chizuru or Ayaka forming a pactio with Negi?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2010)

"I want to do it with Negi-kun."  

But you know, I was expecting the pactios to be different like Ku Fei's.  Guess Ken liked the design for Makie and Ako's cards.

Next chapter, will likely be Akira's turn.  And I expect the pactio to be the same as well.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 24, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^It's been there since the beginning, but at least when a character pactio-ed with our 10 year old pimp, they had/were given major plot relevance. This chapter, though, is giving pactios to characters of no consequence. And honestly, I didn't think (and still don't think) every girl in class will have a pactio with Negi.
> 
> For example, can you ever see Chizuru or Ayaka forming a pactio with Negi?


Not sure about Chizuru, she might end up making one with Kotaro like Natsumi did.  Maybe it's more accurate to say I think every girl in the class will end up with a card by the end, even it isn't with Negi.  But Ayaka?  Definitely.  She's been one of Negi's biggest admirers from the beginning, and she's already well on her way to finding out his secret.  Plus since the series is now confirmed not to be ending with the Magic World arc there'll be plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^It's been there since the beginning, but at least when a character pactio-ed with our 10 year old pimp, they had/were given major plot relevance. This chapter, though, is giving pactios to characters of no consequence. And honestly, I didn't think (and still don't think) every girl in class will have a pactio with Negi.
> 
> For example, can you ever see Chizuru or Ayaka forming a pactio with Negi?



No consequence? 

Ako, Makie and Yuuna have relevence - Ako's been far more developed in this arc than, say, Konoka, Setsua or Kaede; Yuuna's mother is almost certainly going to be revealed to have been killed by Cosmo Entelecheia and Makie, whilst we may forget it now, played a quite large role in the early stages of the Manga in (for a time) curing Negi's nigh-constant pessimism when he was trying to convince Eva to teach him.

And it seems fairly obvious to me that every girl in the class will have a Pactio - though like Kira-chan says, I think Chizuru's going to be with Kotaro instead of Negi.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 24, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> "I want to do it with Negi-kun."
> 
> But you know, I was expecting the pactios to be different like Ku Fei's.  Guess Ken decided to change only hers, but keep the original pactio card designs for Makie, Ako, and Yuuna.
> 
> Next chapter, will likely be Akira's turn.  And I expect the pactio to be the same as well.


Yuuna's was different wasn't it?  I thought hers was originally basketball based.


----------



## BluFlaim (May 24, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Yuuna's was different wasn't it?  I thought hers was originally basketball based.



I thought that was only from the anime. 

and technically negima could easily form a pactio with Kotaro. i mean they just need an exchange of bodily fluid, so blood would work right? i could easily see a handshake with cut in there hands to form a pactio. then if that were the case then couldn't negi in some way make a pactio with everyone, some through kotaro?


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2010)

Good thing we got those pactios out of the way in one chapter - maybe now we can get back to things that are actually important.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2010)

Good lord the tranlation for this chapter was bad...



The_Evil said:


> Good thing we got those pactios out of the way in one chapter - maybe now we can get back to things that are actually important.



Agreed.

speaking of the pactio's I cant for the life of me tell what Yuuna's is, but Ako's obviously going to be a support type like Konoko...not sure about Makie's Ribbon.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Yuuna's was different wasn't it?  I thought hers was originally basketball based.



You're right.   Much better than that one.


----------



## Jinibea (May 24, 2010)

Three girls in one chapter?


Damn


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2010)

There's going to be a metric fuckton of broken hearts in Mahora soon.


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> There's going to be a metric fuckton of broken hearts in Mahora soon.



Why?
......


----------



## Jinibea (May 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> There's going to be a metric fuckton of broken hearts in Mahora soon.



Isn't there a religion out there, I think the norman religion. Where a man can have many girls? 

So Negi just has to change religions and there you go problem solved.

I'll rep anyone who noticed the edit.


----------



## BluFlaim (May 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Good lord the tranlation for this chapter was bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a real while back i remember reading about one of the KA interviews or something like that. it was around volume 12, i believe. Aquastar did good job of translating it. And now that Makie's card was revealed to be the same maybe his words still apply. This is the link of it i found online. 
	
	



```
-Negima-Workshop-17.png&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Mahou%20Sensei%20Negima/Mahou%20Sensei%20Negima%20%20Extra/Mahou%20Sensei%20Negima%20c%20Workshop/[AQS]-Negima-Workshop-17.png&server=nas.html
```


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Isn't there a religion out there, I think the norman religion. Where a man can have many* religions*?



I think you meant something else


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Good lord the tranlation for this chapter was bad...


Yes it was, it was total shit.




> Agreed.
> 
> speaking of the pactio's I cant for the life of me tell what Yuuna's is, but Ako's obviously going to be a support type like Konoko...not sure about Makie's Ribbon.



Yuuna's pactio artifact is a gun. Which means......Yuna the Kid is back.


----------



## Gene (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, the chapter needed some desperate proofreading.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Not having a guy to name your spells in Latin and having way too much shit for brains loli-service are two vastly unrelated things.


There wasn't any loli fanservice in the latest chapter. In fact, there was damn near no fanservice in the latest chapter. I get more fanservice from the average fight.

What I meant was that lacking a linguist killed his ability to make new pactios.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

God I hate when he has chapters like this.


----------



## Maedhros (May 25, 2010)

There are some text spoilers out on AQS, for chapter 290.

My complaint about the chapter and these pactios: They could be made on another time. Akamatsu could use the Ball to make those, but he choose the worst time to make them. Now, the focus on Magia Erebea's cure is shifted with Pactios, and that's not good at all. =/

What you guys have to know is that even if these types of chapters are bad, they build for something later, these are the last chapters of the volume, so it's not a surprise for them being slow.


----------



## Jinibea (May 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> God I hate when he has chapters like this.



Looks like someone isn't pleased.


----------



## BluFlaim (May 25, 2010)

don't most manga artist at least somewhat plan their stories ahead of time, as to give more thought for the plot. so its not he rushed the chapter right? i mean he could have decided this while back and just had to draw it.


----------



## Griever (May 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> speaking of the pactio's I cant for the life of me tell what Yuuna's is, but Ako's obviously going to be a support type like Konoko...not sure about Makie's Ribbon.



Ako's pactio ability might have something to do with sound waves... she is a guitar player after all


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Bassist, IIRC. Side Characters don't get to be guitar players.


----------



## Biblus (May 26, 2010)

Hello all! This, for me, is a doubly momentous occasion. I've been following this forum for well over a year and a half now - and it's become the first forum I've ever joined! So bear with me while I learn the ropes - my sheer unbridled love for Negima has made the impossible possible! 

At the moment I must admit I'm torn between the holy trinity of Yue, Chisame and Ayaka for Negi's ultimate partner. Yue's only just edged out Chisame thanks to her Knight of Ariadne skills. I was just about to say that Chisame's cosplay powers wouldn't have much use, but if the cosplay powers of Ken's wife can distract Ken from his work as much as they do, maybe they ARE powerful. Chisame's back in the lead again!!! (I doubt Ken'll dare go for less than a NegiXAsuna ending) However I'd like to see one of these three get the goods.

And to try and keep on topic, I think only Yuuna's pactio seems remotely worthwhile. If all the pactio items so far have been magical artefacts (even Chacha's satellite!) - I can't imagine a giant hypodermic needle or gymnastic ribbon+ball having much power at all. At least Negi used magic guns in the Eva fight in Volume 3 - besides, magic guns are COOL. No, wait - Yuuna the Kid is cool... So yeah, so far two pactios are a fail...

Anyway - it's good to finally get involved. I apologise in advance as I talk too much and I have lots of points of view!!!


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2010)

oh hello. 

>.>

I guess I'll rep you then.

<.<


Welcome to NF btw.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 26, 2010)

Hell yeah  I wish they would stop just brushing over the whole demon negi thing. I want more of that  

Lol at Tsukuyomi's hair XD


----------



## ForTheFun (May 26, 2010)

I feel but for Negi, everytime they show his training he is always getting hit and stad by Evangeline.
Also preview translations on 
Seems like Tsukuyomi can also use the Zanmaken Ni no Tachi technique just like Godel.


----------



## Maedhros (May 26, 2010)

Of course, Evangeline is that superior.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 26, 2010)

Demon Negi would probably get his ass kicked by the Negi who tied with Rakan. Too much raeg and not enough brains.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2010)

I dunno what If he just gets so overwhelmingly powerful as to be able to ignore all strategy and just charge in.


You know like at the end of RPGS where your Max level, and you got bored with in game Items so you hacked the game and made you own instant kill stuff.


----------



## Biblus (May 27, 2010)

I'm don't think Demon Negi seems to get a massive power boost. Eva still seems to be keeping him in check without much effort. It just doesn't seem 'right' to me. But hell, as long as Chisame is around to tell him to keep being normal and stop pimping - I think everyone will be okay...

Now can we get a Demon upgrade for Fuka and Fumika so that we can give them SOMETHING to do rather than hang off Kaede?


----------



## xxBakaAkki (May 27, 2010)

Biblus said:


> I'm don't think Demon Negi seems to get a massive power boost. Eva still seems to be keeping him in check without much effort. It just doesn't seem 'right' to me. But hell, as long as Chisame is around to tell him to keep being normal and stop pimping - I think everyone will be okay...
> 
> Now can we get a Demon upgrade for Fuka and Fumika so that we can give them SOMETHING to do rather than hang off Kaede?



Lol fan of the twins?  I wonder what ability their pactio would give them. Obviously,  the way the pactios are going thiers are going to be ninja :/ at least its better than some of the others *cough*Akoandmakie*cough* D:<


----------



## Biblus (May 27, 2010)

A fan of the twins? They really aren't that bad! Mostly comedic relief I think, but yeah! After Chisame and Yue, I really think that the twins fill third place as my favourite class members. 

As for a pactio power, I know it's not original, but I'd like to see them get something like the twins from Final Fantasy Four - one black mage and a white mage. (I know those roles are covered by Konoka and Yue) But I think to provide them with some use, yeah, I reckon a Fuka Black Mage and Fumika white mage would be pretty cool! Will it happen? No... But I'd like to see it happen! They're pretty funny.

I think my one fear with Negima is that some of the more interesting characters (Zazie, Ayaka, Satsuki, the twins) aren't going to get some exciting development. So here's hoping!!!


----------



## Jinibea (May 27, 2010)

After the spoilers Aku Shingami showed us in the OBD I can't wait till this chapter


----------



## The_Evil (May 27, 2010)

Seen the spoilers... Chapter looks awesome.


----------



## Maedhros (May 28, 2010)

The best source for summaries before the translation:


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 28, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> What I meant was that lacking a linguist killed his ability to make new pactios.


That is true. I've noticed the names of the recent Pactio artifacts are in Japanese (Setsuna, Ku Fei, Kaede except for Chachamaru's artifact which is Arabic...or was it Egyptian?) and there wasn't any new elemental spells shown for the last 40 or more chapters.

People who can both understand Latin and Japanese is extremely rare these days so I don't know how Akamatasu will easily solve this problem. Unless he will make all the spell's names into English.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2010)

I can't take Rakan seriously anymore after seeing the last Another World OAV.

The guy has the same voice as Yamato Wood from Naruto.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 30, 2010)

Chapter 290 translation


----------



## Marsala (May 31, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Chapter 290 translation



Oh jeez, some serious homo vibes from Fate towards Negi in this chapter, if Tsukuyomi can see and identify it (as being similar to her own feelings towards Setsuna).


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

Loved this chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice character development for Fate, and Tsukuyomi being a complete badass and _still_ the creepiest character in the Manga, bar none.


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay is it me or is Fate borderline gay for Negi?


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Okay is it me or is Fate borderline gay for Negi?


----------



## Jugger (May 31, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Okay is it me or is Fate borderline gay for Negi?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ken is messing with Yaoi fans. It seems that Fate and Tsukuyomi are rivals in love lol


----------



## Tyrannos (May 31, 2010)

Tsukiyomi is surely and interesting character.   This chapter, I got the impression that she's not working for Fate, but working along Fate's side.


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

Tsukuyomi's one of my favourite characters in the whole series, tbh, though I honestly didn't expect this from her - I thought she'd remain subservient to Fate and just act as a foil to Setsuna. I like this new approach a lot more, though. :33


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

Good chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2010)

Also something i fund interesting.

If Fate is Averruncus of Earth this would sugest that there exists Averruncus of other elements. But the previous Fate from the Great War also used earth based spells. 

I think that companions of First Fate were also Averruncus. each of them seemed to have an elemental them to his powers: 
Eshuin oponent ligthing
Zect one water
Rakans fire
Dynamis could be Averruncus of shadow

I wonder if rest of those guys besides Dynamis will show up. Would make for a nice "Holy Shit!" moment if after iegi girls defeat Fate girls and are ready to gangbang Fate he says "Let me introduce you to my brothers" And those guys show up.


----

Also (since i've checked out ch 232 to confirm the elements  wow that some lame haircut Theodora gave Zect he looked much better before.


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

But Fate also has an affinity to Water.

I think it's more a nickname than a designation, tbh. He calls himself "Averrencus of the Earth" the same way Rakan calls himself "Rakan of the Thousand Blades" - it doesn't mean there's a Rakan of the Thousand Hammers out there or anything.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 31, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Tsukiyomi is surely and interesting character.   This chapter, I got the impression that she's not working for Fate, but working along Fate's side.



She's probably my least favorite character but I think she falls in the, "I don't care about that I just like the opportunity to fight and screw with people emotionally because that's how I get off camp."  If she was giving Fate shit about the mission it was only to screw with him, I don't think she really cares.


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> But Fate also has an affinity to Water.
> 
> I think it's more a nickname than a designation, tbh. He calls himself "Averrencus of the Earth" the same way Rakan calls himself "Rakan of the Thousand Blades" - it doesn't mean there's a Rakan of the Thousand Hammers out there or anything.



I thought so before but this chapter he used his nickname in direct relation with his powers.  Also Dynamis used fire before so I'm not saying that they have to be limited to one element - just that it's their specialty. Theres no denying that each of Fate companions used one of the elements.

Also I think that "Averrencus of the Earth" is different from Rakan nickname, since he's a constructs. Averrencus  is probably how Lifemaker named the type if being Fate is (makes sense since they were created to avoid MW destruction), he made each one in tune with one of the elements so they could have mastery over it so that where  "... of the Earth" part comes from.

Tertium means third since there were two previous "Averrencus of the Earth" before. Fate is just a nickname he gave himself probably because his really name reminded him that his is just expendable doll.  is reall name would be Tertium Averrencus of the Earth or "Third Averrencus of the Earth"

Makes sense? 


-----

Also still can't get over how stupid Zect hair was in final battle. I mean bowl cut? Those were popular... i don't think they ever were popular. Really Theo? Really?


----------



## Maedhros (May 31, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I thought so before but this chapter he used his nickname in direct relation with his powers.  Also Dynamis used fire before so I'm not saying that they have to be limited to one element - just that it's their specialty. Theres no denying that each of Fate companions used one of the elements.
> 
> Also I think that "Averrencus of the Earth" is different from Rakan nickname, since he's a constructs. Averrencus  is probably how Lifemaker named the type if being Fate is (makes sense since they were created to avoid MW destruction), he made each one in tune with one of the elements so they could have mastery over it so that where  "... of the Earth" part comes from.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's exactly what I think. Averruncus is the designation these dolls created by MoTB. YES, Fate use SOME water spells, but his specialitty is EARTH (sand included) as he (Akamatsu) says. If this is right, the other ones involved on gateport attacks will reveal it on the final battle of this arc.

Also, stop bitching about some haircut. It's just hair...


----------



## Tyrannos (May 31, 2010)

If there are indeed multiple Fates, it would start to sound like the original Super Mario Brothers.

"Sorry, but the Princess in the other castle."


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 1, 2010)

Last chapter was epic. I really want to see Negi vs Fate soon. Hopefully Negi gets his darkness under control within the next couple of chapters.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2010)

You all think that by the end of this arc Negi and company will get titles?

I mean, look at some of the Ala Rubra members:

Nagi the Thousand Master
Rakan of the Thousand Blades

You think Negi would get his too? If so, then what?

I'm thinking Negi of the Thousand Girls


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Methinks Negi the Whoremonger!


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

Negi Springfield, the Loli Master.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 1, 2010)

> Averruncus of *Earth*



So, I guess I am wrong to have the assumption that he called himself that name because he was created at Planet Earth or live at Planet Earth for certain times?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 1, 2010)

*Chapter 291 spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 1, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*ABOUT DAMN TIME! *


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 1, 2010)

EDIT: Oops, posted before. Well, I'll leave the link here as source.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi looks like he have achieved some kind of inner peace.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He looks like a pokemon.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 1, 2010)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a pokemon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



How does he look like a pokemon?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm..I wonder what he is right now?


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How does he look like a pokemon?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Initial reaction to it, really, mainly thanks to the hair. Now I think he looks like an Inuyasha/Kouga hybrid.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

A small summary (or rather thoughts about) of the chapter from Animesuki:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi: I would either die or become a demon if I fail, the chance of me dying is slime because of my attributes, it is really no bother for me to become a demon like master, since I like master very much.
Scroll Eva: you are 400 years too early to say that line, you are not to say that to the real (Eva) one, or you would die!

Scroll Eva's blush is priceless..


outline of the chapter:
period 291
title: to take darkness in his hands!!
tageline: the last day of work to suppress M.E....
headline: time to settle matter with Darkness!!
teaser: only looking intensely forward, Negi to the final battle!!!

-- there are some back story/function on Yuna's gun which Takane and Mei knew but don't want to say, that might mean Yuna's AF is famous among magic people.
-- Yuna's gun is easy fit and to use no matter what,
-- The real Eva is "few times" more powerful than the scroll Eva.
-- Negi did not totally conquer M.E. he manage to control it for an instant, so it is incomplete, and M.E. could still swallow him whole any moment, but he has decided to go forward with it like Chisame, Yotsuba, Rakan, and Nagi(Al) said.
-- this makes the second time Negi confessed his "love" for Eva without doing it to her face, let's see what happen when he goes back to meet the real thing.
-- as per Ken's diary, the final portion of MW arc should start next chapter.
-- Negi feels that simply with M.E. to overpower opponent is not enough, which is why the answer he found is to be friend with Fate, this will turns Fate into a tsundere since Fate just awaken to his Negi fetish last chapter, the remaining question of course is, would Fate join the harem by the end of this arc (not likely IMO.) or by the end of Negima?

credits goes to 4chan's /a/


hmm.. seems that that theory about NxF (negixfate) being similar to what happened to NxF (nanoxfate) would have some credibility.. 
negi sure is a pimp even targeting his master's scroll clone..
i wonder what would happen if he could say those lines to the real Eva.. 

ako's dumbfounded at what her giant syringe does. xD
makie's ribbons can stretch large distances and she can grab stuff with it(in here a coconut from another island)..
yuna has guns..
chusame can transform her mouse into anything xD(here she transforms one into binoculars to spy on negi's training, the negi pimpin part)
still no akira pactio.. 





Also..Negi now 
*Spoiler*: __ 



has a tail


..


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Also..Negi now
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Demon Negi always had a tail, also i really hope Fate denieds Negi's request to be friends that would ruin everything since every single Negima fan is waiting for Negi vs Fate.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Demon Negi always had a tail, also i really hope Fate denieds Negi's request to be friends that would ruin everything since every single Negima fun is waiting for Negi vs Fate.



Well for once 
*Spoiler*: __ 



this is not Demon Negi..at least not the berserk beast-mode Demon Negi..maybe a High Demon Negi for once..maybe it's just a sign of the fact that he hasn't totally mastered ME yet.

Also..Negi totally wants to befriend the fuck out of Fate (Nanoha and Fate style )..





And lol at the comment made by Ken regarding Gon from HunterXHunter.

Akamatsu actually praised Gon and his hair,saying that more hair meant more power..


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well for once
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thats actually one of the oldest manga conventions


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 1, 2010)

chapter 291 raw in chinese
[RAW]Psyren 104


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Thats actually one of the oldest manga conventions



Oh I know that,and not just in manga.

But I find it amusing how enthusiastic Akamatsu embraces this ideea..


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 1, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Demon Negi always had a tail, also i really hope Fate denieds Negi's request to be friends that would ruin everything since every single Negima fan is waiting for Negi vs Fate.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh they'll definitely fight.  Like the Nanoha references suggest, just because you want to become someone's friend doesn't mean there won't be a beatdown involved first.

The fact that scroll Eva is that strong while being a few times weaker than the real thing is really something...


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 1, 2010)

The Merovings also believed in the power of long hair


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2010)

Samson of the Bible was the first to believe in long hair 

What is the use if Makie's pactio ..?

Chisame's mice (mousies?) are really useful if they can transform into anything handheld ... provided that they can only transform into something relative to their own size


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A small summary (or rather thoughts about) of the chapter from Animesuki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong source, Hata's the source, from AQS. They just copied/pasted there.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 1, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!!! SPOILER PICS?!?!?! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY OR SOMETHING? 

*does happy dance* I made a funny high pitched squeal when I saw them.... lol ^^'


Btw, did anyone else notice this?  (First and last pannel)

Chapter 232
Chapter 290


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 1, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> HOLY FUCK!!!! SPOILER PICS?!?!?! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY OR SOMETHING?
> 
> *does happy dance* I made a funny high pitched squeal when I saw them.... lol ^^'
> 
> ...



Hahah really lazy of Fate and his group not to fix that after 20 years even will having Reality Warping powers.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh I know that,and not just in manga.
> 
> But I find it amusing how enthusiastic Akamatsu embraces this ideea..



Nothing to be surprised about, Akamatsu loves Tropes after all. Checking back on TVtropes Negima has 2663 tropes listed. I never did an res arch but that must be one of the highest trope to length correlations ever. He could put almost ten new tropes in each chapter without repeating himself.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


>


What is it im supposed to see?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> HOLY FUCK!!!! SPOILER PICS?!?!?! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY OR SOMETHING?
> 
> *does happy dance* I made a funny high pitched squeal when I saw them.... lol ^^'
> 
> ...



The first picture's not loading for some reason.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> The first picture's not loading for some reason.



Weird. Fixed.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

Now neither picture works.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Now neither picture works.



 Fine, I just added the links.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah, now I see it. Nice catch.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 2, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Negi can go back to his human form, or if he will be stuck in demon form for the until they go back to mohara, or until he gets complete control over ME.








Ciupy said:


> A small summary (or rather thoughts about) of the chapter from Animesuki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _So basically_ 



Negi doesn't have 100% control over ME, but can still control it much better then before? My bet is that he will get complete control when he fights Fate for the final time.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 2, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> *Spoiler*: _So basically_
> 
> 
> 
> Negi doesn't have 100% control over ME, but can still control it much better then before? My bet is that he will get complete control when he fights Fate for the final time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha I'm betting on the opposite: Negi will LOSE control over ME during fight with Fate and go into even more demonic form than ever before.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I'm betting on the opposite: Negi will LOSE control over ME during fight with Fate and go into even more demonic form than ever before.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And then they'll drop everything and have hot 10-yearold boy shex :ho


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 2, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And then they'll drop everything and have hot 10-yearold boy shex :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 




There is so much wrong with that statement I don't even know where to begin  Seriously shotacon yaoi? wtf?!  


Besides its obvious that demon Negi will sexually assault Asuna which will turn out to be requirement for unlocking her powers. And Fate will be all "just as planned".

Because that's what this manga lacks: magical sex


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 2, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho exactly, but then you forget that Fate will get jealous and say "my turn now, lulz"

And Fate isn't as young as he looks and Negi is older mentally so... it all works out in the end


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 2, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I'm betting on the opposite: Negi will LOSE control over ME during fight with Fate and go into even more demonic form than ever before.




*Spoiler*: _for latest chapter_ 



I'm betting that he will lose control, but after he loses control, he'll have some kind of revelation which lets him finally get 100% control over it. That is how it usually plays out in shonen manga anyways.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 2, 2010)

xxBakaAkki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I imagine that at this point Rakan would rematerialize again to remind Negi that his father was among other things a famous heterosexual. At which point Fate explodes from impotent rage since he could never in thousand years com up with anything to top the "Father card" 






Vent The Front said:


> *Spoiler*: _for latest chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting that he will lose control, but after he loses control, he'll have some kind of revelation which lets him finally get 100% control over it. That is how it usually plays out in shonen manga anyways.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah he will regain control but hopefully not before wrecking somethin fierce.

BTW my prediction in the previous post was totally serious. Or at least partially. I can bet my avatar that Negi will do something to Asuna to unlock her uber-powers and that is all according to Fate plans. And I'm not even ruling out the sexual assault part.  Ken can be hardcore if he want's to.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 2, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I'm betting on the opposite: Negi will LOSE control over ME during fight with Fate and go into even more demonic form than ever before.



*Spoiler*: __ 



So how do you suppose he is going to look, the only thing i could think of is adding the horns.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 7, 2010)

I demand a Negima and Nanoha crossover now!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2010)

Negi wants Fate to use his hatred and hit him with it full force, so they can become friends.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Negi wants Fate to use his hatred and hit him with it full force, so they can become friends.



Pein Invasion ... Pein Invasion ...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Small Reference Pools much? Nanoha is a much better comparison.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

The copy version of Eva being several times weaker somwhat surprises me, and makes me want to see the real one go all out so badly.

lol at Ako's bemusment at her pactio...


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, actually. What the hell could you do with a giant syringe?? Although no matter what, Makie's is really...pointless. At least in her hands. Now imagine if Ku Fei got an infinitely stretchable whip.

And I guess this chapter confirms Eva is top of the top tiers. Hell, she better get one full on fight before the series ends, or I'll stab Akumatsu.


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2010)

Yuuna's new gun reminds me of Alucard's jackel 



I really want to see Eva fight at full even more now .


----------



## Gene (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to be his friend?

The hell, Ken.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

^Meh. Do remember the kid is only 10 years old. How many times have you heard a 10 year old say, "I so want to beat this guy up till he's lying dead at my feet"?


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2010)

Gene said:


> I want to be his friend?
> 
> The hell, Ken.



Hehe, i do agree. That was the only problem i had with this chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 7, 2010)

So Negi is now some sort of white demon who wants to befriend his archenemy who is an artificially created living being and right hand man of the real Big Bad?


I get the feeling I saw it somewhere before.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Meh. Do remember the kid is only 10 years old. How many times have you heard a 10 year old say, "I so want to beat this guy up till he's lying dead at my feet"?


Also remember that just killing Fate hasn't worked so well in the past as a means of stopping things.  True those may have been different "Fates" but I have a feeling destroying this one wouldn't be a permanent solution either.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 7, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> So Negi is now some sort of white demon who wants to befriend his archenemy who is an artificially created living being and right hand man of the real Big Bad?
> 
> 
> I get the feeling I saw it somewhere before.



Please don't say that. That line of thought leads to "Negi and Fate share a bed ten years later, have adopted a child and are all-but-confirmed to be lovers" and nobody wants that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2010)

Well Negi's done it, so the final battle should begin. 



Griever said:


> Yuuna's new gun reminds me of Alucard's jackel



Both guns are obviously inspired by the Desert Eagle.


----------



## Gene (Jun 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Meh. Do remember the kid is only 10 years old. How many times have you heard a 10 year old say, "I so want to beat this guy up till he's lying dead at my feet"?


Negi has had nothing but hate for Fate up till this point.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Watchman (Jun 7, 2010)

That was understandable. Fate did insult _tea_, after all. No HOTBLOODED Brit can let that slide. And I guess Fate did attack Negi's students and impale him with a giant rock-spear about a week before then.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 7, 2010)

Gene said:


> Negi has had nothing but hate for Fate up till this point.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OTOH things have changed since then, Negi's learned a lot more about the crisis the Magic World is facing and Fate's true intentions thanks to Godel and Luna.


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> OTOH things have changed since then, Negi's learned a lot more about the crisis the Magic World is facing and Fate's true intentions thanks to Godel and Luna.



Still doesn't change the fact that Fate kidnapped Negi's girl and is holding both Asuna and Anya against their will, put i giant rock spear though his shoulder.

I honestly don't see a reason why he'd want to be fate's friend.....

EDIT: oh, fate was also partly to blame for Negi not being born into royalty being a prince or king of a country... that'd kinda piss me off


----------



## Majeh (Jun 7, 2010)

i lol'd when i seen that negi is taming the demon in him just by realizing he wants to be fates friend.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Technically the darkness is suppose to abset all, that includes ones enemies.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 7, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^ Technically the darkness is suppose to abset all, that includes ones enemies.



Yep, that's exactly the point.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Remember though, Negi wanting to be Fate's friend makes more sense than in most series. The only arc to date where he hasn't parted on good terms with the antagonist is Kyoto Arc, and he got Kotaro out of that to. There's no reason why he can't come to an understanding with Fate, but not without beating the snot out of him first.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 8, 2010)

What's up for recent surge for mangaka to go for "Peace" Route?

First, Kishi....now Ken...What the hell? So what next? Luffy forgive Akainu?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 8, 2010)

there is also another factor to negi wanting to befriend fate. they are similar.

both are pre-teens, both are wise beyond their years, both are crazy strong mages, and both travel with a harem of girls. in my fandom of this series, I have learned that negi is the king of putting on airs. he almost never lets people in, because in reality, he is a ten year old boy... well closer to twelve now.

he thinks like a ten year old boy naturally, but learned how to behave like an adult.

in his ten year old heart of hearts, he is thinking... wow. fate is cool.
forget all of the morals, the ideals, and the goals. negi recognizes the strength in fate (strength in all aspects of life), and he respects it.

he only has one male friend in kotaru, he wants some more. he is a boy, and boys need a crew.

negi + kotaru + fate =  
trifecta of boyhood masculinity and badassery.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2010)

The power of friendship shall prevail once again.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 8, 2010)

At least Negi is 10 years old, I can understand him being so very idealistic. After all, while Negi maybe from a broken home like many other 10 year olds, he has the power to obliterate mountains and move as fast as lightening. I guess he just feels more...empowered...than a normal 10 year old would in his situation?

Naruto's pussification never made sense to me. Especially since in the Wave arc, Naruto was the kind of kid who'd do what needs to be done. He got shat on character-wise after that.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 8, 2010)

blueblip said:


> At least Negi is 10 years old, I can understand him being so very idealistic. After all, while Negi maybe from a broken home like many other 10 year olds, he has the power to obliterate mountains and move as fast as lightening. I guess he just feels more...empowered...than a normal 10 year old would in his situation?
> 
> Naruto's pussification never made sense to me. Especially since in the Wave arc, Naruto was the kind of kid who'd do what needs to be done. He got shat on character-wise after that.



Negi is actually WAY more pessimistic than most characters his age, and most characters period. Naruto is just different in personality. the real problem in naruto's behavior is sasuke. He behaves as though sasuke has done no wrong, or like he can get through to him.

the difference is naruto is not flexible or understanding, while negi is.
that stubbornness that people commend him for is a double edged sword, because sometimes he makes promises that can't be kept, and holds himself to them, even though they defy logic.

comes with being stupid 

negi's problem is he is NOT stupid, so he over thinks things.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 8, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Negi is actually WAY more pessimistic than most characters his age, and most characters period. Naruto is just different in personality. the real problem in naruto's behavior is sasuke. He behaves as though sasuke has done no wrong, or like he can get through to him.
> 
> the difference is naruto is not flexible or understanding, while negi is.
> that stubbornness that people commend him for is a double edged sword, because sometimes he makes promises that can't be kept, and holds himself to them, even though they defy logic.
> ...



Or maybe it wasn't only the Sauce who took those drugs, eh? Do keep in mind one of Naruto's friends include a very disgruntled Shino...

I never saw Negi as pessimistic really. Like you said, he tends to overanalyze things, but for the most part he's always had a "it'll all work out attitude". Hell, that's basically what he told Eva this chapter. But yeah, being as smart and mature as he is certainly goes a long way to deal with his problems, I'm sure. I just think that with regards to the "I want Fate to be my friend" sentiment, that's the 10 year old side taking the decision, as opposed to his more mature, teacher persona.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 8, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> So Negi is now some sort of white demon who wants to befriend his archenemy who is an artificially created living being and right hand man of the real Big Bad?
> 
> 
> I get the feeling I saw it somewhere before.


Not just that. Both characters that Nanoha and Negi wants to befriend just happens to have the same name which is Fate.

I'm glad Akamatsu finally made a Nanoha reference.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 8, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Not just that. Both characters that Nanoha and Negi wants to befriend just happens to have the same name which is Fate.
> 
> I'm glad Akamatsu finally made a Nanoha reference.



I actually just finished watching mahou shoujon lyrical nanoha.
Feels good man


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 8, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Not just that. Both characters that Nanoha and Negi wants to befriend just happens to have the same name which is Fate.
> 
> I'm glad Akamatsu finally made a Nanoha reference.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2010)

Friendship through superior firepower, bitch.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 9, 2010)

Negi : Sorry, girls...the one that I really want to live together with me..is him...*point at Fate*

Negi's harem :


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Negi : Sorry, girls...the one that I really want to live together with me..is him...*point at Fate*
> 
> Negi's harem :



Canon or bust.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 9, 2010)

i was thing if negi is getting close to fate so that he can steal his harem


----------



## Zissou (Jun 9, 2010)

Well he can't have Fate's harem working his corners. Someone's gotta lay down the law...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2010)

I better get an Advent of Chichigami II soon or Imma be pissed.
Need moar bewbies.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 11, 2010)

New Q&A from Akamatsu:


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2010)

Theo x Rakan is cannon


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 11, 2010)

Who the heck writes these questions XD they're so random! But funny all the same 

Haha Rakan x Theo? Weird...


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 11, 2010)

Charcan said:


> New Q&A from Akamatsu:


So Tsukuyomi is like the Shinmeiryu equivalent of a Sith Lord?

Also, spoilers out.

Link removed


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 12, 2010)

New spoilers
Link removed


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

From what I gather from the last spoiler page in that link:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Negi is pissed and stomped Tsukiyomi pretty hard.  Nice.




I want Akira to make a Pactio as well.  Since it didn't happen in the last few chapters, I'm hoping it gets a bit of build-up in a crucial moment or some-such.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Is Negi Springfield gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 13, 2010)

Still want that Tsukuyomi vs Secchan final showdown.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2010)

What was that psycho thinking? Attacking without any backup against a fully rested Ala Alba ... that is asking for rape


----------



## Watchman (Jun 13, 2010)

Tsukuyomi gonna get befriended?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Tsukuyomi gonna get befriended?



Tsukuyomi's too batshit insane to become Negi's friend


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Tsukuyomi gonna get befriended?



More like Tsukuyomi gonna get her neck snapped.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Tsukuyomi's too batshit insane to become Negi's friend



You underestimate Negi. 



Vent The Front said:


> More like Tsukuyomi gonna get her neck snapped.



You underestimate Tsukuyomi.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 13, 2010)

See Setsuna? That's how you deal wit stalkers, you choke them  

Negi's strength - overwhelming.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2010)

That's right Negi
Fuck Bitches get money
Rakan's watching this grinning like the joker.
Choke her and sell her...no wait...this is shounen...choke her and add her to the harem later as the kinky one.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally caught up with everyone else. Learnt this is an awesome manga


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Negi is a smooth operator. Now he just needs to back hand that bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2010)

I need a scan now


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 14, 2010)

Charcan said:


> New Q&A from Akamatsu:



For some reason the volume 30 Q&A translations are gone from that page.


----------



## Griever (Jun 14, 2010)

tch, i can't wait for the chapter, i wonder if we'll get to see demon negi anymore?.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Has there even been a female that Negi hasn't been able to add to his collection of vaginamons?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Has there even been a female that Negi hasn't been able to add to his collection of vaginamons?


The ones that are Kotaro's vaginamons, obviously.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

^Also girls who may or may not be blood related. A possibility.

Real question, will there ever be a situation that cannot be solved by kissing a girl at some point?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ^Also girls who may or may not be blood related. A possibility.
> 
> Real question, will there ever be a situation that cannot be solved by kissing a girl at some point?



Sometimes.  Usually when he is against you know - a guy.


Then the solution is to punch him.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Sometimes.  Usually when he is against you know - a guy.
> 
> 
> Then the solution is to *punch him*.



in the lip
It's called a Fist Kiss.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ^Also girls who may or may not be blood related. A possibility.
> 
> Real question, will there ever be a situation that cannot be solved by kissing a girl at some point?



Godforbid the boy doesn't listen to his hormones.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Sometimes.  Usually when he is against you know - a guy.
> 
> 
> Then the solution is to punch him.



Oh Please the fight with Fate ends in a kiss.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh Please the fight with Fate ends in a kiss.



Pacio with Fate?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Pacio with Fate?



Another thing checked off the fanservice list.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 15, 2010)

^And what makes things more fun is that Negi's girls would probably encourage that wholeheartedly.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Pacio with Fate?



You know, after seeing that Rakan is the attendant of Negi, I'm inclined to believe in this a little.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^And what makes things more fun is that Negi's girls would probably encourage that wholeheartedly.




Negi-Kun!!!!! Kiss him!!!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 15, 2010)

Yoai fanservice talk?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Vent The Front said:


> Yoai fanservice talk?



You'r mod powers outside OBD don't scare me and my Yoai talk.  

jk it does scare me just a little


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 15, 2010)

All this Yoai talk is just sad!


----------



## blueblip (Jun 15, 2010)

Real men like yaoi


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 15, 2010)

Enough with the yaoi talk! WTF is wrong with you guys today? R U turned FAGZ?  

Here have some yuri, you'll feel better


*Spoiler*: _click here i you are not gay_ 
















*Spoiler*: _ NSFW (but you know you want to check it)_ 



















Here should be enough for now. Now talk about something more manly...


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

> Here should be enough for now. Now talk about something more manly



You said this in a negima thread


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> You said this in a negima thread


Rakan=MANLY
Any time Negi gets piss off=MANLY
Kotaro=MANLY
And more, just because Negima has a bunch of girls and haves a happy tone most of the time, those not mean it doesnt have it's manly moments/characters!


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> You said this in a negima thread



It's a manga where 10 years old chckes bitches, has his own harem , blow up mountains, turns into a demon and goes into fisticuffs with a 2 meter tall guy whi can punch out dragons and throw around skyscraper-sized swords.


Totally manly.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> It's a manga where 10 years old chckes bitches, has his own harem , blow up mountains, turns into a demon and goes into fisticuffs with a 2 meter tall guy whi can punch out dragons and throw around skyscraper-sized swords.
> 
> 
> Totally manly.



No manly is JoJo Bizzare Adventure


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> No manly is JoJo Bizzare Adventure



JJBA is* Fabulous 
*


That's the only way i can describe character designs....  * Fabulous 
*


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Well Kira was a pimp when it came to fashion
Chapter 16


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 15, 2010)

^No one out pimps Negi!


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^No one out pimps Negi!



Dark Schienider


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 15, 2010)

Check and Mate


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

Negi could still catch up (highly unlikely but still.)

What's the general release schedule for chapters in this series? I don't know.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Negi could still catch up (highly unlikely but still.)
> 
> What's the general release schedule for chapters in this series? I don't know.



Its weekly like One Piece, Psyren, Beezlebub, Bleach etc.

Though I think its on break this week.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Dark Schienider


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 16, 2010)

Chapter 292 chinise raw

Not many new stuff is shown that wherent already seen in the spoilers, only some shots at the peaple back in Ostia.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 16, 2010)

To be fair to DS, he gets nice, fully 'grown' women. Negi has yet to attract someone over the age of 14/15.



			
				Jinibea said:
			
		

> No manly is JoJo Bizzare Adventure


ch.7 (9)

To quote The_Evil, it's "* Fabulous *"!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> To be fair to DS, he gets nice, fully 'grown' women. Negi has yet to attract someone over the age of 14/15.
> 
> 
> Mediafire ch.39
> ...



Wow, this page broke my gaydar.

There's a japanese RAW out already.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 19, 2010)

Spoilers for chapter 293 are out


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the fight is starting to kick up next chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 20, 2010)

Lets make negima manga of month again no go and nominate it!


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

^^^ Done


----------



## Griever (Jun 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Lets make negima manga of month again no go and nominate it!



Indeed lets do


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Lets make negima manga of month again no go and nominate it!



Done! Everyone else go vote Negima for MoTM!!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I was hoping Tsukuyomi just went to deliver a message but was overtaken with stab-lust and tried to get the puppiest person she could see.


I like that pic.


----------



## Griever (Jun 21, 2010)

That chapter was too short  i loved the last page though


----------



## blueblip (Jun 21, 2010)

Link (in case it's not up yet): Anime!Anime!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, but what in God's name are they trying to do here??? I mean, let's see Negi's fighting force:
- Negi
- Kotaro
- Chisame
- Kaede
- Ku Fei
- Mana
- Setsuna

All the others are second stringers and bench warmers (Paru, Nodoka, Yue, Asakura, et al).

...Actually, that's quite a line up to go in with. This has got to be the most powerful group of teenagers ever seen. Sheesh!


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow Graveskeeper Palace is *BIG* from my estimations it's like 2, km tall :amazed


Great chapter at last all the useless stuff is over and we are getting to action.  Chapters gonna be good from now on.


Ah the clasicc tower of death setup. It's gonna be fun. 


Also I have feeling that shiori is gonna transfer all the memories of her time "being" her to Asuna as a way to apologize. Just something i though  reading this chapter.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

I have yet to read the chapter. Is it good?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I have yet to read the chapter. Is it good?



Remember the last part of festival arc where Negi and gang stared creating plan to stop Chao?

Take that and  bump the scale to entire fucking planet and add sudden attack at the end and you get this chapter. 

All the boring parts are over. Now it's time for action.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Remember the last part of festival arc where Negi and gang stared creating plan to stop Chao?
> 
> Take that and  bump the scale to entire fucking planet and add sudden attack at the end and you get this chapter.
> 
> All the boring parts are over. Now it's time for action.



Lets hope Negima becomes the MotM. Looks like Kamen Rider Spirits will be. Though that wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 21, 2010)

I like how the manga read my thoughts and pointed out that they'd probaly encounter one of the enemies in each room from bottom to top.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Lets hope Negima becomes the MotM. Looks like Kamen Rider Spirits will be. Though that wouldn't be bad.



Acctually Liar Game is wining with 24 votes.

Negima has 18.

We need more voters. Where on this board we can find more Negima fans?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 21, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I like how the manga read my thoughts and pointed out that they'd probaly encounter one of the enemies in each room from bottom to top.


And i like how at the end they throw it out the window by bringing Tsukuyomi the suppose 3 enemy out early with a suprise attack.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Acctually Liar Game is wining with 24 votes.
> 
> Negima has 18.
> 
> We need more voters. Where on this board we can find more Negima fans?



OBD 


Seriously uhmm just go back a couple pages in the thread and see if anyone is still active.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2010)

Funny, Takamishi beating some sense into Godel.  But what's funnier is that it almost looks like Godel is flipping off Negi.  

But that last page was pretty good:  Super Saiyan Negi


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't voted yet. Link me to poll~


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Kirito (Jun 22, 2010)

Somebody should make a set out of that bitch choking scene.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmmm...who is the one who talking to Fake Asuna in this chapter when she revealed the weak spot of the magic barrier?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 22, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Acctually Liar Game is wining with 24 votes.
> 
> Negima has 18.
> 
> We need more voters. Where on this board we can find more Negima fans?



I remember during the last time negima was up for MoTM, we had like 70 or so people vote for it.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2010)

Its just nominating no need to worry yet. Awsome chapter i wanted see how those teams are divided


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

~Avarice~ said:


> I remember during the last time negima was up for MoTM, we had like 70 or so people vote for it.



People don't really go to the nominating thread.

They just sit and wait till the actual voting thread


----------



## Griever (Jun 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> People don't really go to the nominating thread.
> 
> They just sit and wait till the actual voting thread




I normally miss both nomination and voting thread  I only cought it this time because of Jugger bringing it up .

*crossing my fingers for MSN*


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

Griever said:


> I normally miss both nomination and voting thread  I only cought it this time because of Jugger bringing it up .
> 
> *crossing my fingers for MSN*



Well good job Jugger 

Thanks for voting.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 22, 2010)

Voted Negima.

Last chapter was good, shit about to go down.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> People don't really go to the nominating thread.
> 
> They just sit and wait till the actual voting thread


Be it IRL, or be it NF forums, voter turnout always sucks.

PS. I did my part. Shit is hitting the fan in this manga, and it will MoTM space to cover it all.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 22, 2010)

The only thing that makes me wary of giving Negima MoTM this time is the rather... eccentric schedule we've had for the manga recently. What if it is voted MoTM and then we only get a single chapter out of it?


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 22, 2010)

We're only on the first chapter from the schedule, actually, the second, since 293 chinese raws are out.
So, there still two/three more chapters to wait.

EDIT: Japanese is out as well. Kickass chapter, as you'll see.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 23, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> We're only on the first chapter from the schedule, actually, the second, since 293 chinese raws are out.
> So, there still two/three more chapters to wait.
> 
> EDIT: Japanese is out as well. Kickass chapter, as you'll see.



Links please, I'm not seeing them on AQS


----------



## Josuke (inactive) (Jun 23, 2010)

Negima is finally getting good again. The only dissapointment I have is that we didn't get to see Kurt Godel vs Takamechi


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 23, 2010)

Missed moment of awesome...


----------



## Josuke (inactive) (Jun 23, 2010)

Though look at it this way. Negi vs Fate final is coming up  That should be interesting.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone has links to chapter 293 raw?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

Does negi have to choke a bitch?

I love how brutal he has turned compared to the beginning


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 23, 2010)

Raw 
Download Link
Summery


----------



## Griever (Jun 24, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Raw
> mediafire
> Summery



awesome the Raws are already out.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 24, 2010)

cnet128 translation is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi's rocket punch was really cool, and you just have to love the martial arts demonstration.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2010)

pacing of last chapter completely fucked me up.

He just briefly controlled his power and then boom telepathy response n shit?
I thought Shiori was the real Asuna with the way they were talking towards her and the real Asuna's complete absence.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 24, 2010)

^EH? Negi just didnt told the rest of the group about Shiori because he didnt wanted to cause a commotion or lowert the groups confidense. Shiori is just doing what she did before only this time she is actively communicating with the fake Asuna (like a split personality).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 25, 2010)

DAT LIGHTNING ROCKET PUNCH

DAT TSUKUYOMI BEING PSYCHOTIC AND DELICIOUS

KU FEI FANSERVICE

SAYO-CHAN GATLING

YES!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 25, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> DAT LIGHTNING ROCKET PUNCH
> 
> DAT TSUKUYOMI BEING PSYCHOTIC AND DELICIOUS
> 
> ...



All of this.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 25, 2010)

I want Tsukuyomi in negi harem i really like her now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Lighting Rocket Punch, best moment of the chapter this week, other than Ku-Fei intro.

good chapter this week, good to see we're about to head into a awesome gauntlet of fights.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 25, 2010)

Fucking ROCKET LIGHTNING PUNCH! Bitch, you got nothing. 


Negi is like a metric ton of awesome packed tightly into 50 kilo body.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 25, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> DAT LIGHTNING ROCKET PUNCH
> 
> DAT TSUKUYOMI BEING PSYCHOTIC AND DELICIOUS
> 
> ...


I agree with this post.



The_Evil said:


> Negi is like a metric ton of awesome packed tightly into 50 kilo body.



.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 25, 2010)

Now Go and vote negima for manga of the month


----------



## Griever (Jun 25, 2010)

Great chapter!. Negi's so awesome who knew he had rocket punches?  and Hooray for Setsuna


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 25, 2010)

It's nice see Ku Fei in action, she has always been one of my favorites.

And damn Negi, cool headed, strong and pimping at every chance he has


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Everyone should go vote Negima for Manga Of the Month!


----------



## Griever (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope Mana forms a pactio with Negi  she's one of my favorites.



~Greed~ said:


> Everyone should go vote Negima for Manga Of the Month!



Done and done


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 25, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Everyone should go vote Negima for Manga Of the Month!



Well, i did it


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 25, 2010)

Vote guy's vote.

----
I wonder why  Setsuna even bothers to go. It's not like Tsukuyomi can do jack shit to Negi and those demons aren't all that high level either. I don't think Negi is in any kind of danger and if he was Setsuna won't make a difference, she's out of her league.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Vote guy's vote.
> 
> ----
> I wonder why  Setsuna even bothers to go. It's not like Tsukuyomi can do jack shit to Negi and those demons aren't all that high level either. I don't think Negi is in any kind of danger and if he was Setsuna won't make a difference, she's out of her league.



Because Tsukiyomi is Setsuna's destined opponent as I don't think Setsuna has beaten her any of the times they fought.

It's not what's going through her mind, but it's actual plot reason i'm sure.


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, the manga have been hinting since forever some kind of rivalry between her and Tsukiyomi, i kinda glad that Akamatsu decided don't ignore all of this and make her return to help Negi and fight against Tsukiyomi


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2010)

Vote for Negima guys..

Link removed


Still haven't read the new chappie..


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Vote for Negima guys..
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Chapter 1

Here you go.


Also everyone go vote.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2010)

No surprise this week. Negi shows improvement and takes on a horde of demons.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because Tsukiyomi is Setsuna's destined opponent as I don't think Setsuna has beaten her any of the times they fought.
> 
> It's not what's going through her mind, but it's actual plot reason i'm sure.



She beat her in their first meeting, by knocking her glasses off and rendering Tsukuyomi blind-as-a-bat.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 25, 2010)

I would suck if Setsu/Tsuyu fight get resolved now since it would mean we won't see full power of her sword that way.


BTW. My new sig image yay or nay?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because Tsukiyomi is Setsuna's destined opponent as I don't think Setsuna has beaten her any of the times they fought.
> 
> It's not what's going through her mind, but it's actual plot reason i'm sure.



I'm guessing that Setsuna is going to go full on demon mode to beat Tsukuyomi.
This is kind of foreshadowed anyways with Tsukuyomi saying something like, "as long as your still human you can't beat me" or something like that.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome chapter.  Negi is moe and


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Everyone should go vote Negima for Manga Of the Month!



Done, Negima is losing pretty handily though.

New chapter is amazing, Lightning-Rocket-Punch is freaking god-tier.

Looking forward to Setsuna going all out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome chapter was awesome.


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2010)

That chapter was filled with awesome.

My life is complete.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I would suck if Setsu/Tsuyu fight get resolved now since it would mean we won't see full power of her sword that way.
> 
> 
> BTW. My new sig image yay or nay?


Nay, it just doesn't show the awsome that is Negima. It needs to be something  Still great chapter, Setsuna vs Tsukuyomi is going to be a great fight.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 25, 2010)

THE HELL IS THAT?? @_@


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111




*Spoiler*: _I CALLED THIS SHIT!!!!!!_ 



Zazie really is one of the final villians. Fucking awesome spoilers right there. Are there any more spoilers dark? I wonder what Zazie's powers are.... Is she possibly related to the lifemaker in some way? Either way, this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What I'm worried about is Negima is probably near it's end.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akamatsu said he would use her on the last arc of the manga, so... end of the manga coming?? We don't know yet, I think the guys on AQS will answer later.
How can Zazie get there so fast?? She was on the earth just some days ago (manga-wise) with Eva.


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF I didn't see that coming.
Damn i can't wait to see the rest.
And like the others said, i hope this isn`t a sign of the manga coming at it's end

Zazie


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 25, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zazie Clone? Zect reborn? Want more chapter.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, all good things must come to an end.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Zazie Clone? Zect reborn? Want more chapter.





*Spoiler*: __ 



She is wearing the Mohara school uniform, and she also called him Sensei from what I read somewhere else.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Shit just got real.  Holy crap, what's going to happen next?


----------



## Griever (Jun 25, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah!!! Zazie!! is it real though?.


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 25, 2010)

By the way, i created a Negima music video 3 years ago, a day in that i was bored with the windows video maker, about Negi and Setsuna battle in the martial arts tournament in the Mahora festival

It was my first and last Music Video, i will post it here, in case there is somody interested

ch.39


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111




*Spoiler*: __ 



SWEET! The biggest mystery of Negima is about to be solved? 
The question is- foe or ally? I hope foe 
And about the ending- it was stated somewhere that there will be one more arc after the magic world. So when they all are back at Mahora(where I assume some final battle will take place ) then we can start worrying about the end.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 26, 2010)

Wasn't Zazie having a silent phone conversation with the president earlier in this arc?


----------



## Griever (Jun 26, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Wasn't Zazie having a silent phone conversation with the president earlier in this arc?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah she was, however the gate that connects Mahora and old Ostia (Meh, i don't know if i spelled those right ) recently reactivated. If Zazie where to use that she could get there with little to no problem


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 26, 2010)

Griever said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she was, however the gate that connects Mahora and old Ostia (Meh, i don't know if i spelled those right ) recently reactivated. If Zazie where to use that she could get there with little to no problem




*Spoiler*: __ 



No it didn't reactivated, nobody knows if it's activated yet. Even if this is the more plausible teory... I think the others are: illusion, gravekeeper's guardian.
And even if Zazie's here, we still have no certain of Negi's dad location, and if this question still have no answer 'till the end of the arc, we can be sure it'll not end yet, with Zazie or no Zazie.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Oh...my....Gawd!  

This is why Ken is so awesome!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is the rest of the spoiler

It seems that lot of people are thinking that negima will end soon. I think that Akamatsu is messing with us.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, I hope Akamatsu's gonna make this awesome.

I know it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111




*Spoiler*: __ 



She is the High Demon Princess of the Demon World,that's what I believe.

And you can fucking quote me on this.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



HOLLLLYYYYY SHIT 

WTF is this that came out of left field.... damn Ken is good, very good. You never know what to expect with him.

WTH is Zazie anyway? I wonder, 



BTW no need to worry about Negima ending soon 

とりあえず、『ネギま終了』はしばらくありませんので、

　「終わるんですか？！」

という質問メールはご遠慮ください。 m(_ _)m

From Ken blog, apparently he calms fans that we are not nearing the end.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

According to Google Translate, then yes, he basically says "We're not near the end yet"


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> According to Google Translate, then yes, he basically says "We're not near the end yet"



Oh thank God!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ZAZIE IS THE FINAL BOSS!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm really glad the series is not near the end yet.  I love this series.  pek


----------



## Griever (Jun 26, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> HOLLLLYYYYY SHIT
> 
> WTF is this that came out of left field.... damn Ken is good, very good. You never know what to expect with him.
> 
> ...





Watchman said:


> According to Google Translate, then yes, he basically says "We're not near the end yet"



Thank god, when i saw those scans i remembered an interview Ken had where he said that Zazie would make an appearance in the final arc (or something along the lines)  

It had me worrying a bit there


----------



## Griever (Jun 26, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, i don't really see anyother way she could have got there... Well, maybe she has a space ship.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

a quick question, since I'm new reading negima, I don't know this. Does fate have the ability to do pactios?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> a quick question, since I'm new reading negima, I don't know this. Does fate have the ability to do pactios?



Yes.  A few of the girls he's saved from the aftermath of the war made pactios with him IIRC.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yes.  A few of the girls he's saved from the aftermath of the war made pactios with him IIRC.



thank you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2010)

Griever said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, i don't really see anyother way she could have got there... Well, maybe she has a space ship.



It's Zazie...from the future! she hitched a ride with the returning Chao


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2010)

If Zazie is demon then she could transfer into demon world and from there go to magic world.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's Zazie...from the future! she hitched a ride with the returning Chao



Chao better return. She was my favorite character.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 27, 2010)

I am SO relieved that the manga isn't almost done... ken-sama knows he needs that yen 

and one day, I am going to give it to him... one day 

Well, fate is looking awesome like always, and it seems that he has released his child form as well. and negi caught up!

Is it just me, or is his lightning emperor form lasting for a long time right now??? maybe he is getting things done quickly... Also, I understand why his Magia erebea isn't like it was. His gloves are restricting his full power.
The problem before was the darkness encroachment, but he turned into a demon, so it doesn't matter anymore. He is just suppressing his demon form with the gloves, which if I am correct diffuse magical energy.

so he is working at like... quarter power right now... negi a G


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 27, 2010)

It won't be really a surprise if Zazie is a demon, she always had those hilarious monsters with her


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you guys know that this diary entry was about chapter 291, right? The teaser from the magazine said: "Negi's final battle" and some readers thought that it was the end of Negima.

There still no entry about Zazie appearence... the japanese reaction is the same: "WTF!?".


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to think something like that for her too.

Don't remember if I came up with it or saw it somewhere.

Anyway, hi there Zazie. Those longer fingernails up for something?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 28, 2010)

Chapter 294 raw


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty much the start of the end of this arc. Ken's trolling us with Zazie appearence.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 29, 2010)

^What is this talk about Zazie *checks* Holy Shit she is back! I have waited ages for this moment! Now I can finally die in peace...

Edit: Also, Fuck Yeah Zazie!!


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 30, 2010)

Zazie picked my interest from her first appearance and I'm glad that she finally takes significant place in plot (or so it seems). Can't wait for next chapters.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoilers of chapter 295 are out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Zazie, why is it that almost every student that has some knowledge of martiel arts or magic has outshine Negi at least ones in this manga? Right after his been  kicking ass for the last 2 chapters, Zazie comes and makes everything he has done look like a second rate show.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Spoilers of chapter 295 are out.

Zazie is on a roll


----------



## Harihara (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay I've neglected Negima for the last few chapters but after reading these spoilers with Zazie's appearance...never again.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently quite a bit of talking in the spoilers.  Mana tries to shoot Zazie but Zazie can stop bullets somehow.  

Something about Mahora showing up.  It might be a flashback or illusion.

Zazie pulls out a pactio card at the end.




And I've been looking all over for 294 scans but they aren't out yet apparently.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



how can it be an illusion when a student held up a cam phone and pictured them


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> how can it be an illusion when a student held up a cam phone and pictured them



*Spoiler*: __ 




They did?  I just briefly looked over it so I didn't catch that.  So Mahora was somehow fully brought over into the Magic World.  Crazy.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



so it was true that eva said that the ala alba would directly go back to mahora ... wow


----------



## Minielf (Jul 3, 2010)

I have no idea what the hell's going on in the last two chapters. The scan of 294 hasn't even come out yet and already we've got the complete spoiler for 295.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That hood character looks like  
Zazie is awsome


----------



## vampiredude (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... 
Zazie is asking them to stop because she said that the path they have chosen will be more bloody than the path that Fate have chosen...
She's asking it 2 times,saying that she can bring them back to mahora if they give up the idea of fighting CE(which would of course means giving up asuna and Anya).

She also says -and that's why you have an image of Chao) that the path that negi have chosen will lead to the thing that Chao wanted to prevent from happening at all costs. 
And negi answer to that (almost the end of the chapter) 
-I'm aware of this. 
Zazie just answer 
-Hoo..

Also, Zazie IS related to CE. Fate and dynames don't know about her, but the little one behind fate with a hood says that there was no need to worry, that he was the one who called her, that she's an old acquaintance.

hope this helped




Found this translated bit on Astronerd, quite interresting. Hoping its true though.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zazie's pactio card looks like she's a jester or something?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 3, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



This translations just corrects my suspicion that Fate is correct, because unless Negi finds a unlimited source of magic to keed magic world from collapsing i dont see how stoping Fate would be a good idea.


----------



## vampiredude (Jul 3, 2010)

Goddamnit were are the scans...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow the spoilers, things are really getting good.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now i am even more sure that hood character is Chao


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chao don't even have that haircut. Neither the face matches... Chao's taller than chibi mage.


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2010)

great chapter!. Kinda disappointing that the tsukuyomi fight was cut though


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 4, 2010)

Griever said:


> great chapter!. Kinda disappointing that the tsukuyomi fight was cut though



It never happened.

She'll fight Setsuna later.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 5, 2010)

^Although, are we going to have to wait for Setsuna to level up a little more? I'm not quite certain she's on Tsukuyomi's level yet.

And Maedhros, how is it that every time I return to the MSN thread after a few days, you're always the last poster  ?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

I think she'll be on Setsuna's level. I mean, she got 2 pactios now, and IIRC the sword grants more power the greater the magister pours into it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 5, 2010)

ABOUT FRICKIN' TIME SHE SHOWED UP. I was beginning to doubt in a Deity.


----------



## vampiredude (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also apparently Zazies pactio is called ''Circus of the magic lantern (gentou no circus)" translated by Zefyris at Astronerdboy.




The anticipation, its killing me. Though i guess i can settle with these bits of information for now.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who Zazie pactio'd with? I can't wait to see her artifact.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 5, 2010)

295 raw here

sorry if it is a repost


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, I just started reading this, I'm on chapter 13.

I've heard nothing but good reviews about this one but I'm finding it quite boring. When does it get good? If I'm not into it by now does it get any better? Thanks


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 6, 2010)

> I wonder who Zazie pactio'd with? I can't wait to see her artifact.


On the off chance that Mundus Magicus isn't something Zazie came up with while doodling in her notebook at school, I'm going to go with Chao.  Because it's so much more appealing than the thought of her kissing Yotsuba.  Though that would be the best plot twist since Bruce Willis being a dead alien whose weakness is water.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 6, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> Hey, I just started reading this, I'm on chapter 13.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good reviews about this one but I'm finding it quite boring. When does it get good? If I'm not into it by now does it get any better? Thanks



Keep going till around chapter 30-40, which is around when Akametsu was able to shake off his editors chains and do what he wanted to do (A shonen).  If you don't like it by then, or by the 2-3 arc, I'd say drop it.

Negima also has the most drastic genre switch of any piece of fiction I've ever read.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 6, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> Hey, I just started reading this, I'm on chapter 13.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good reviews about this one but I'm finding it quite boring. When does it get good? If I'm not into it by now does it get any better? Thanks



From the Kyoto Arc, which is around Chapter 30, IIRC. That's where it starts becoming a shonen action-adventure story and the romantic comedy harem begins to take a back seat (though it never entirely disappears)


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jul 6, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2010)

Up until this latest chapter, I forgot all about Zazie


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2010)

Zazie is the Lifemaker.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 7, 2010)

Zazie is Zect reincarnated.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 8, 2010)

DAMN Ken said on his interview that Zazie will arrive on his last arc, this cant be the last arc  nOOOOO


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2010)

migukuni said:


> DAMN Ken said on his interview that Zazie will arrive on his last arc, this cant be the last arc  nOOOOO



He said in a later interview posted in this thread (or a Twitterpost or something) that this isn't the last arc. So yeah.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 8, 2010)

migukuni said:


> DAMN Ken said on his interview that Zazie will arrive on his last arc, this cant be the last arc  nOOOOO



But did he say that Zazie will reappear ONLY in the last arc?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jul 8, 2010)

@watchman and @Kain Highwind,

Thanks for letting me know, I stuck with it and once the magic was brought out of the background and is developing as the central part of the story its a lot better.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait for the "big" fights to start, especially during the Festival Arc. It's like Mashima got injected with awesome-fight-drawing medicine or something. Good shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 9, 2010)

Akamatsu throwing random characters ... :/
So much random stuff ...


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Akamatsu throwing random characters ... :/
> So much random stuff ...


It's not exactly random, Zazie's been a major mystery since practically the beginning.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 9, 2010)

Who is the guy on page 13 ? 
ch.12

Looks like hooded Filius Zect, maybe he didn't die after all.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Who is the guy on page 13 ?
> ch.12
> 
> Looks like hooded Filius Zect, maybe he didn't die after all.


It's the fourth member of the group involved back at the Gateport Incident, the one that actually destroyed the Gate.  Other than that not sure who it is.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 9, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> It's not exactly random, Zazie's been a major mystery since practically the beginning.



Even Chisame complained about the lack of foreshadowing and thought Zazie's appearance was random.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 9, 2010)

Ahh and the plot chikenz !

*"Stuff like that should be foreshadowed!" * Lol 

But did Zazie just teleported them all the way from Mars to Earth? Holy Monkey Shit :amazed


I wonder who the hooded mage is. My first guess would be Zect but who knows. But i have a theory: Both Zazie and the mage are actually demons and know each other from the demon world.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm thinking it's Zect as well.

The twist with Zazie did lack some foreshadowing but I'm not too bothered by it with how mysterious she's been played off as due to the lack of focus her character got.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2010)

I honestly prefer no foreshadowing.

makes it that much more "OMG WTF?"


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 9, 2010)

Zecht can be related to CE, his name is Fillius after all (as someone from CE said on a past flashback chapter), and all members have Latin names (Tertium, Dynamis, Fillius).


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> @watchman and @Kain Highwind,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, I stuck with it and once the magic was brought out of the background and is developing as the central part of the story its a lot better.



Yup, it gets alot better too.

This chapter was awesome.  Mana being awesome.  Zazie being awesome.  Negi WTFing.  Good times.

I was half-expecting Zazie to go.."You never came to the circus Negi-Sensei!"  


Also, I think Zazie had plenty of foreshadowing just because she was pretty much the only girl to not have a couple of day in the spot light chapters.  Kind of like hiding in plain sight or out of sight, out of mind.    

I've been suspicious of her since I started reading honestly.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 9, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Zecht can be related to CE, his name is Fillius after all (as someone from CE said on a past flashback chapter), and all members have Latin names (Tertium, Dynamis, Fillius).



OK new theory: 

Fillius is latin word for "Son". He is also incredibly ancient (Ken even confirmed it in one of recent Q&A sessions), so i think he is actually first construct Lifemaker created waaay back, maybe even before creating MW (i think Zect actually outdates the thing) but he rebelled against his father. Why is he now working with CE I'm not sure but I guess he is either a mole and send Zazie to test Negi resolve or he plans to use Asuna power for his own reasons probably to free his student from whatever predicament is keeping him busy.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd figure he'd have an easier time getting access to Asuna and her power for the possible reason you mentioned if he _didn't_ ally himself with CE, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Ladd (Jul 9, 2010)

Things are really heating up.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 9, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I'd figure he'd have an easier time getting access to Asuna and her power for the possible reason you mentioned if he _didn't_ ally himself with CE, unless I'm missing something?



Yeah that may be true since if it's Zect he could have simply walked into Mahora and picked Asuna at any moment (the only two people who could try and stop him are his friends).


That is unless he needs Fate help to unleash Asuna power.

Though I still think hat hey need Negi to do something to Asuna as he is the last descendant of the royal line.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> Even Chisame complained about the lack of foreshadowing and thought Zazie's appearance was random.


Yeah, but she hasn't been waiting for a reveal on Zazie like a lot of the readers have.  Basically the fact that it's her makes it easier to accept.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2010)

I lol'd at the chapter. Troll chapter is troll.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 9, 2010)

This chapter was such a tease.....nicely played...


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha Zazie was totally trolling Chisame XD Oh Chisame, you always can make me laugh, even when the shit is in the middle of hitting the fan. Can we say she is a mild form of comic relief?  Ah but I wanna know who else saw Anya and Asuna with Fate. Negi definitely did and it looks like Paru might have taken notice of it... I think the thing with seeing Zazie was like an attention diversion so they forgot XD


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2010)

....
It's time for Nodaka to read some minds.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 15, 2010)

yeh, she's getting ready to read zazie's mind


----------



## Jugger (Jul 16, 2010)

Spoilers for 296 are out


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Got to be an illusion now, because otherwise why is Chao there...and Nagi and Akira


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting something better but its just the common "show the hero the life he always wanted" thing, proven by the fact that Nagi and Akira are there talking to Negi.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 18, 2010)

Lotus Eater Machine


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 19, 2010)

Go nominate Negima for MotM gaiz.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 19, 2010)

Good grief, it's that time of the month already?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Good grief, it's that time of the month already?



Yeah its that time of the month


----------



## Rene (Jul 19, 2010)

Let hope it wins this month.

That or Berserk.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 20, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Go nominate Negima for MotM gaiz.


I put in my vote. I was actually coming in here to tell everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2010)

Put in my vote.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 21, 2010)

Already did. Remind me when the actual voting will begin.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 21, 2010)

Voted.

On another news, badass episode will be badass:

ch.313


----------



## Gene (Jul 21, 2010)

Should be decent as long as it's not as QUALITY as the previous episode.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 21, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Voted.
> 
> On another news, badass episode will be badass:
> 
> ch.313


Oh surely next episode will have some truly sig worthy moments.
Also  is out.
Now time to vote!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 22, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Voted.
> 
> On another news, badass episode will be badass:
> 
> ch.313



A PV for the episode is out.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 22, 2010)

^Dat episode
.................................. Stupid dumb music ruining the badassness of the video


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 23, 2010)

Spoilers for next chapter are out on Astronerd Blog.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not that sad, actually. I read some titles there, but just when I'm lazy to download them. People will just need to adapt on these times.


----------



## Griever (Jul 23, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> I'm not that sad, actually. I read some titles there, but just when I'm lazy to download them. People will just need to adapt on these times.



I'm really sad about it  the scan sites where alot of fun when it came to debating on this forum. 

Also i don't like downloading things .


----------



## Gene (Jul 23, 2010)

[Lion of Genesis] Mahou Sensei Negima! Ch. 296


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, Negi going for some Asuna boob right off the bat.  

They grow up so fast these days.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Lotus Eater Machine



More often than not, I prefer to see these kind of things wrapped up quickly. If this is gonna take a while before Negi breaks out of CE though, hopefully it manages to be entertaining. Getting some nostalgia from that far back in particular wasn't a good thing as I wasn't too fond of the start. 

I guess the the students are having their own personal LEMs?


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2010)

So much nostalgia in this chapter. I actually miss the slice of life harem moments of the series.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 24, 2010)

hey I love snsd jessica is so hot


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 24, 2010)

If only Negima got speed-scanned by people who could scan worth a damn.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 24, 2010)

So this is like last temptation of Negi Springfield? Offering him a world where his one desire was granted and now he has to abandon it and come back to real world to continue figthing?

Seems kinda cruel to me.


From other news Arika inability to express feelings was cute.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2010)

Read now

vote for Negima, Unite Negima fans !


----------



## Jugger (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah its time to vote


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 25, 2010)

Negima's last, guys. What are you going to do about that?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2010)

Guys we have four day left. We better do something or we will lose. Badly.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 In astronerd spoilers they where talking about that pactio user is Zazie sister.


----------



## Griever (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope Negima wins this month. that'd be pretty cool, especially since my birthday is this week


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2010)

We've won before. I'm sure we'll get it again eventually.


----------



## Rene (Jul 26, 2010)

A lack of Negima votes there.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 26, 2010)

Rene said:


> A lack of Negima votes there.



I noticed. I pm'd like 83 members, so hopefully more of them start to vote.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 28, 2010)

OAD 4 looks cool. It doesn't seem to have the disturbing style that SHAFT likes to use.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 28, 2010)

Need my negima fix...


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 28, 2010)

I've already voted, but I know it won't be the MoTM. Again.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 30, 2010)

Full chapter spoilers are out on astronerdboy and summary on


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my.
DBZ fate awakens!
Shit just got real.
...
Again.
Love this thing.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 31, 2010)

In case no one noticed, chapter 297 is out
Chapter


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 31, 2010)

so let's see...
it looks like everyone has their own dream world except kaede. small point, but i wonder y she doesnt seem to have an ideal world of her own.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad Negi's wrapped up pretty quickly. I actually liked seeing him interact with his mother. Those two were cute together as mother and son.



xingesealcmst said:


> so let's see...
> it looks like everyone has their own dream world except kaede. small point, but i wonder y she doesnt seem to have an ideal world of her own.



Did everyone get one shown? I can't seem to find Chisame's. Is hers the one directly under Chamo's?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got to wonder whose world the one in the far left is...it looks like Negi, Fate and somebody else


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2010)

^Shiori.
**


----------



## left4lol (Jul 31, 2010)

Chapter
OK, what this i hope that doesn't mean we didn't get negi "beat the shit outta fate" scene, or i will be really mad


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I've got to wonder whose world the one in the far left is...it looks like Negi, Fate and somebody else



It's probably Shiori


----------



## migukuni (Jul 31, 2010)

under chamo is sayo's i think

chisame doesn't have one? nor kaede?


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 31, 2010)

Chisame, Makie and Kaede actually.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2010)

migukuni said:


> under chamo is sayo's i think
> 
> chisame doesn't have one? nor kaede?


According to spoilers, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chisame and Makie didn't get caught.




And Kaede's always been a mystery anyway.

And great fucking job at being denied MotM guys, /a/ is already raising a shitstorm over the latest chapter and we can't even discuss it fully.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 31, 2010)

Why not? What's the use of this topic, then??


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 31, 2010)

Chisame and Makie were the only ones not to get caught and according to someone at AQS is because theYhave not regrets.


> according to Zazie, the reason Makie and Chisame don't fall for Zazie's AF is because they are リア充,
> 
> 
> リア充 is a 2007 Japanese slant, the current time in Negima is 2003 August. while it is possible for Zazie to know that, there is really no proper reason Chisame did, too. I consider this an Anachronism bug.
> ...


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 31, 2010)

I was surprised by Makie, but if you guys look on Misora's confessionary chapter for Makie's confession, you'll understand.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2010)

Setsuna's and Chamo's worlds.  

But Yue's was interesting, seems her perfect world is with her father than Negi.   And we finally get to see Mana's partner.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 31, 2010)

So the swimming club girl's perfect world is a date picnic with Negi.

BTW that was Yue's grandfather, the philosopher.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 31, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> And great fucking job at being denied MotM guys, /a/ is already raising a shitstorm over the latest chapter and we can't even discuss it fully.


I think what we did not realize is that the KR sub-forum has a lot of DSPV members that will do anything to stop Negima from winning. And Toriko has like 38 votes last time it won.

Last time Negima won against Claymore most of the DSPV + Aldric and his goons were banned at that time so even if Claymore is one of the most popular manga in this section Negima still manage to win.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 31, 2010)

Best part of this chapter was without a doubt Nagi:

*THIS IS RIDICULOUS!!! WHAT KIND OF MOTHER AND CHILD ARE YOU?!*



This made me laugh so hard my ribs hurt.



Also poor Natsumi, Kotaro's perfect world dosen't include her at all 


Hmm in the bobble next to Negi legs is that Mana and her Magister y'know the one who died two years earlier?


It would be funny? If the eacchi dream was Konoka's and the ne with them being children belonged to Setsuna. 



Shiori perfect world i one here She, Fate and Negi are all being friends so she doesn't have to decide to hich one to be loyal too. Kinda cute.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Shiori perfect world i one here She, Fate and Negi are all being friends so she doesn't have to decide to hich one to be loyal too. Kinda cute.



I bet Setsuna's dream was the ecchi one. Konoka's was the children dream I bet.

Oh, and Shiori's world is most likely to happen, since he's going Nanoha 2.0 

he being Negi


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2010)

No, I'm 900% sure the ecchi dream is Konoka's and the children's dream is Setsuna's.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 31, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I bet Setsuna's dream was the ecchi one. Konoka's was the children dream I bet.
> 
> Oh, and Shiori's world is most likely to happen, since he's going Nanoha 2.0
> 
> he being Negi



I'm pretty much positive that the ecchi dream was konoka's, while the childhood dream was Setsuna's. 



Dark Evangel said:


> I think what we did not realize is that the KR sub-forum has a lot of DSPV members that will do anything to stop Negima from winning. And Toriko has like 38 votes last time it won.
> 
> Last time Negima won against Claymore most of the DSPV + Aldric and his goons were banned at that time so even if Claymore is one of the most popular manga in this section Negima still manage to win.



I still think that we can manage to win. All together, we have like 83 people who have voted for negima these last few times. So if they all vote we will actually have a chance at winning.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 3, 2010)

BTW guys I don't know if somebody posted this already but here you have English transcription of Ala Rubra Drama CD. Hilarious stuff:

Shunkan Heroism


----------



## Gene (Aug 4, 2010)

Download for the drama cd where?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 4, 2010)

^Mediafire


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 4, 2010)

Negi and Arika had insanely adorable interactions in 297.  Too bad it didn't really happen.

Now I'm wondering if Zazie's sister is as awesome as she is.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 5, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Now I'm wondering if Zazie's sister is as awesome as she is.



If Zazie/sister is anything like Motoko/Tsuruko from LH, hoo boy.

Haven't really read the last chapters btw, but this seems a good time to play catch up.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2010)

Where was Rakan's ideal world?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2010)

Scan for ch.298 is now out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

WTF. Negi tells him he can save the world and Fate goes all emo ?

I don't get it at all.

I hope they don't fight at all and become friends and allies. That's probably Akamatsu's plans, I think.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 6, 2010)

Who is awesome? 

Negi is awesome! .


Also it seems that Zazie and her sister are demons or something since they are neither form old or magical worlds. demon world arc coming soon.


Fate looks pretty pissed of for some reason. Why do I have the feeling that he will try to do something stupid to enrage Negi and succeed a bit too much? 

Their fight will be epic 

Also if the chibi-mage isn't actually Zect then I have no Idea who could he be.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> WTF. Negi tells him he can save the world and Fate goes all emo ?
> 
> I don't get it at all.


He probably doesn't believe Negi can really do it and thinks he's still being naive.


Yagami1211 said:


> I hope they don't fight at all and become friends and allies. That's probably Akamatsu's plans, I think.


No I think it's pretty much a given they'll fight first, anything less would be a terrible anticlimax.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> WTF. Negi tells him he can save the world and Fate goes all emo ?
> 
> I don't get it at all.


I belive this is a case of pride.
Fate: We the members of C.E have been deailing with the Magical World for centuries and after much though we have agree that it can't be save so we must harden our resolve to send every single one of it's inhabitants to C.E (the dream world).
Negi: Oh really "centuries"? Well I just learned about the fate of the Magical World a couple of days ago, and between fighting my inner darkness, getting my buttkick by master, dealing with the hearts of some teenage girls and thinking of a plan to save our camrades I was also able to come up with a way to save the Magical World in less than a decade. 
It's insulting isn't. 



> I hope they don't fight at all and become friends and allies. That's probably Akamatsu's plans, I think.


Like Kira-Chan said Negi not fighting fight would be to anticlimactic. plus Negi already said he was going to fight Fate.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 7, 2010)

They're going to make friends all right. Nanoha style.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 7, 2010)

'Beat the shit out of them' in other words


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 7, 2010)

What the hell, Negi's hair is like 10 metres long


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Power of friendship victory imminent.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2010)

So basically, Chiasame and Makie can live on and move on even they dumped by Negi in the future while the rest of the girls might commit suicide if that happen on them.

My respect toward Chisame and Makie increased 4x more ...than ever.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 7, 2010)

Makie is just so stupid that she doesn?t care  Chiasame just loves internet


----------



## Weather (Aug 8, 2010)

Chisame has full happiness? oh dear... 
The power of internet


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Makie is just so stupid that she doesn?t care  Chiasame just loves internet



Makie is worried that she doesn't have worries.


----------



## Rene (Aug 9, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Makie is worried that she doesn't have worries.



But ... That ... I ...

Screw it.


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2010)

Volume 31 Cover



Asuna and Shiori in front with SSJ3 Negi vs Fake Eva in the background.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 9, 2010)

Larger version required


----------



## Weather (Aug 9, 2010)

Need a bigger one of that.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 10, 2010)

The best that was available!


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 11, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> The best that was available!



That's... one hell of a outfit you have there Asuna. Pardon me while i wipe blood coming from my nose 


Also is that Muthafcking Demon Negi in the background? Hell yeah, his hair is long and so is his tail. he shoots lighting from his eyes and will bite your head off. Go Negi!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Do Del Rey's manga volumes have dust jackets?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 11, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> The best that was available!



Thanks.



Charcan said:


> Do Del Rey's manga volumes have dust jackets?



Not that I've seen, no.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Not that I've seen, no.



Pity     .


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone seen  article?



> Kodansha announced its intent to* publish manga directly in the United States*, and has so far released only reprints of former Dark Horse-licensed titles Akira and Ghost in the Shell. Kodansha stopped offering new licenses to Tokyopop, although Del Rey Manga continues to publish Kodansha-owned titles, such as Tsubasa, RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE and *Negima*.



Wonder if they will stop having Del Ray publish Negima?   And if so, I'm curious if the uncensored version of the manga will become available?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Bring on the goodies.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, do I have to post these???

Chapter 299 spoilers:
ttp://l.pic.to/17lx4o
ttp://d.pic.to/1alt8j 
ttp://s.pic.to/14cp6g 
ttp://r.pic.to/140zwc
ttp://o.pic.to/17inpv 
ttp://s.pic.to/14cvbi
ttp://f.pic.to/148tjh 

It'll be down fast, so grab while you can.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 11, 2010)

^
First: Thank you!
Second: Holy shit Zazie!
Third: Holy shit Mana!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 11, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> Well, do I have to post these???
> 
> Chapter 299 spoilers:
> ttp://l.pic.to/17lx4o
> ...



Holy shit man. That looks like a fucking amazing chapter.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2010)

Pictures don't work for me.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Aug 12, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Pictures don't work for me.



Try this link:4 Koma special

MANA IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jugger (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mana is half demon. Awsome


----------



## Rene (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mana


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2010)

Every single one of the girls in Negi's class is a beast in her own right..

Every single one of them..

But wow..Zazie and Mana..


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 12, 2010)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Try this link:4 Koma special
> 
> MANA IS AWESOME!!!!



Link still no good, there is a pic of Yotsuba getting chase by pedobear in there


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 12, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Link still no good, there is a pic of Yotsuba getting chase by pedobear in there





About time Mana started to show new stuff.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When they said Mana is famous in the Underworld are they referring to Hell/Demon World? or the term that is used to describe Mafia and Terrorists?



ch.104


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 13, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Anyone seen  article?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they will stop having Del Ray publish Negima?   And if so, I'm curious if the uncensored version of the manga will become available?


Except occasionally for some of the covers Del Ray doesn't censor the manga.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone in AQS posted links in which to watch the fourth OAD!


But no download link yeah, unfortunately!


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2010)

Fellow Negima fans, go to MotM section and let's fight again!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 21, 2010)

So still no new chapter?


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2010)

Lets hope that everyone votes this time.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 21, 2010)

chidl said:


> Holy crap, Asuna still exists? I thought she faded out of existance since characters more interesting than her appeared.


It's obvious that from all the girls she will play the most important role in the plot at the end of the manga. And while we indeed have more interesting characters she *is* the real heroine in MSN.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.299 is now out.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks.  Can't wait to see how a battle between two with demonfolk blood coursing through their veins unfolds. 

Fate really couldn't dismiss Negi's statement without losing his composure could he.


----------



## G-Man (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha!  Lulz!  Haruna's Cosmo-induced dream was her ruling the world!  Somehow that doesn't surprise me that much!  Meanwhile Ku and Setsuna have naughty dreams (though given its Setsuna and Ku Fei, their definition of 'naughty' may be limited to just deep kissing), but geez, just hanging out with her dead grandparents for Kaede?  

That's a dream she couldn't wake up from to save the world?  Either Kaede was BS-ing to save face or she's horribly boring!  She could have been one of the most interesting of the girls, but in the end we Akamatsu jumped into the hot and heavy stuff with the magical world too soon and so many of the girls got put on the back burner...  Such a pity.  

This is clearly either the last arc or the next to last arc (with finding negi's dad and maybe his mom being the last of it), but if he had really done all of the girls justice Akamatsu-sensei could have dragged this series out for years yet!

Holy!  Zazie is a demon (I knew it!  It was the only thing that would have any real impact at all with her being last given all the crap we learned about the other girls!) and possibly demon royalty at that given her sister's words!

And Mana is a half-demon!  That eye-thing of hers is finally expalined!  'Bout time she got a power-up!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2010)

Tatsumiya...Wow, now that should be an interesting fight.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 22, 2010)

You Negima fans have to continue fighting.

First Kamen Rider Spirits
Then Toriko

Now your up against one of the largest fanbase on the forums-JoJo's Bizzare Adventure

This outta be fun


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Man this is gonna be good Mana versus Poyo-san  .

about time we see Mana in action


----------



## Random Member (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder exactly how Negi is going to utilize Ayaka. Should be fun to see.

Mana vs Zazie-Onee should be fun too, though I'm wondering how well a half-breed is gonna hold up against the real deal.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 23, 2010)

I read through Negima, love the series. Anyways can anyone tell me what chapters Negi vs Rakan is in?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Zaino said:


> I read through Negima, love the series. Anyways can anyone tell me what chapters Negi vs Rakan is in?



Starts in chapter 241.


----------



## Rene (Aug 23, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Anyways can anyone tell me what chapters Negi vs Rakan is in?


241-248 for the actual fighting.

They arrive in the arena near the end of 240 though, but meh.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2010)

Everyone its vote time.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 25, 2010)

Zaino said:


> You Negima fans have to continue fighting.
> 
> First Kamen Rider Spirits
> Then Toriko
> ...



It should actually be fine. The fanbases for Bastard and JJBA on this forum overlap so much that they'll split the vote. 

EDIT:

Also, I've voted. If you PM me three times telling me to vote, ~Greed~ then imma neg you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn, we have to vote guys. Bastards & JJBA fans thinks Negima is just a love comedy.

 !


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn, we have to vote guys. Bastards & JJBA fans thinks Negima is just a love comedy.
> 
> !



Oh the humanity. I've voted.

Negima will inevitably win MoTM again, when it does it only affects when I decide to start to read the last few dozen chapters in order to contribute.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for telling me the chapters for the Rakan and Negi fight. Time to go read.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 27, 2010)

Voted. But we'll not win, again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys do realize your up against one of the biggest fandoms in the site right? you have a better chance of winning in a month or two than you do right now...no offense


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything is possible.  :ho

Negima could win this time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just messaged the Negima Brigade ! Shit is gonna get real !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 28, 2010)

4 votes and we're done.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 28, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I've just messaged the Negima Brigade ! Shit is gonna get real !



Wait, we have something like that around here?

Also  3 more votes to go. C'mon people we can do it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 28, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Wait, we have something like that around here?
> 
> Also  3 more votes to go. C'mon people we can do it.



Not really, it's just the peoples ~Greed~ PM'd last month.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, fuck me. We ain't winning this ... again !


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

Should have asked people, who hadn't already voted.

I'll vote for Negima month after next, since Bastard!! will be getting nominated next month again.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I'll always vote for Negima!? when it pops up again.... except if To Love-Ru gets on the poll. 

Regardless, my mind is still on the demonfolk fight and how that will turn out.  Seeing girls fighting it out is always entertaining.


----------



## xxBakaAkki (Aug 29, 2010)

SHIT JUST WHEN I CAME BACK TOO! *flips table over*  I have let you down, my friends...


----------



## Froggles (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah well... Put up a good fight, none the less. Give yerself a good pat on the back.

So sad that we're in for a break. It robs me of one of the highlights of my week.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, Akamatsu just said that chapter 302 have fights and he don't know if the plot is moving at all...


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 5, 2010)

^This is the only thing I dislike about Ken, even though he can make great fight scenes he will always be a harem/story writer (while always prioritize this aspects over action). Don't get me wrong I like his story telling and I surely don't want Negima to turn into serious went is just fighting all the time but went the time comes for action I want to be able to see all the fights.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 6, 2010)

yes, where is the chapter?

on the manga, im starting to hate negi now. sure there is a way to save everyone, but would he stop it with that friendship fuckery

kotaro is enough, geez


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 7, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> yes, where is the chapter?
> 
> on the manga, im starting to hate negi now. sure there is a way to save everyone, but would he stop it with that friendship fuckery
> 
> kotaro is enough, geez



What the ... ? It's obvious Negi Vs Fate won't happen, and it's good that way.
Or it will be Negi holding back to not hurt his new friend.

Soooo beautiful


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> What the ... ? It's obvious Negi Vs Fate won't happen, and it's good that way.
> Or it will be Negi holding back to not hurt his new friend.
> 
> Soooo beautiful



How Naive.


You obviously don't know how those thing work out. First you beat the shit out of the guy, _then _ you become friends.  Friendship through superior firepower 


Also WTF " and it's good that way " , and you call yourself a man Shame on you.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Loved the little Love Hina chapter, felt nostalgic, even with his more modern, Negima-like style... ah, now I can wait a little longer for the scan.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> Anyway, treat for ya'll:
> 
> Chapter 9
> 
> New chapter of Love Hina, with his NEW ART STYLING! Damn, has his skills ever evolved...


That was pretty good. Brings back some good memories.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping to see Naru and Keitaro after they get married. Oh well...at least I get to see Love Hina with Ken's new art style.




Anyway has anyone here played Riviera: The Promised Land? Negi's lightning staff looks like a freaking Diviner, Malice's Diviner to be exact but Ein's Diviner would look better on him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 8, 2010)

Love Hina chapter was awesome.
Good ol' Keitaro.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Anyway has anyone here played Riviera: The Promised Land? Negi's lightning staff looks like a freaking Diviner, Malice's Diviner to be exact but Ein's Diviner would look better on him.



Good game. Try episode II- Yggdra Union(if u haven't).
And as for the game references(as someone mentioned)- one of Rakans techniques reminded me of Isaac's Ragnarok from Golden Sun. Ken must like games.
DDL


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 8, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Great news thanks a lot.
> 
> BTW great sig.


Not problem, thanks and DAT Kaede!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.300


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

Asuna just admitted love love feelings for negi

hmph

your aunt fell in love with you negi. yah happy nao


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 8, 2010)

She ain't his aunt


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

yes she is


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Asuna just admitted love love feelings for negi
> 
> hmph
> 
> your aunt fell in love with you negi. yah happy nao



I thought she denied it >.>


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm an AsunaxNegi supporter. so I loved this chap


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

hmph

this is a harem manga

you shall all see ... you shall all see

and for the record im a kotaroxnatsumi shipper so .. yeah


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 8, 2010)

Asuna might be centuries old. She ain't Negi's aunt.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

great grandma then

makes sense but still related


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> great grandma then
> 
> makes sense but still related



she cant be a grandma.
n doin ur grandma is alright by futarama standards


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2010)

Ugh no Mana, Vs. Zazie this chapter...how dissapointing. Go back Mashima go back now!


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 8, 2010)

Just finish reading 301 using the raws and the translations.

*Spoiler*: __ 



2000 demons defeated, corruption levels rising power level increasing Go Go Negi. Also the scene with Kotaro and Natsumi was funny.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> yes she is



She likely isn't even related to him. If anything she is a distant ancestor.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 9, 2010)

Unless she isn't arika's sister (which she is), then she is his aunt by blood.

Even if she isn't her real sister, then she is still her adopted sister, which still makes her negi's aunt.

It is something that cannot be avoided.

It is WINCEST intent, so revel it its WIN.


Also, Negi is the best shonen main character. What a badass.
chapter 300 was the shit, even if we didn't get to see mana.
What... you too good for the man that is Negi?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

the truth will set you all free guys

chapter 301 out now

tn reference to scooby doo is win

and dynamis is ... a bishie


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

negima kids spin-off


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm really not understanding Asuna's role in all of this. Unless Fate plans to use the Great Grand Key and Asuna in conjunction with one another. Like maybe use Asuna to undo the seams holding Magic world together, and once the world is destabilized use the Great Grand Master Key to just teleport the entire world into Cosmo Entelechiea


----------



## Rene (Sep 9, 2010)

300 and 301 were nice.

Looks like the next few chapters are going to be filled with awesome fights.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 9, 2010)

302 will be filled with them... I just hope to see some of Mana x Poyo already... but I think it'll be similar to Kaede x Mana on Festival... just some glimpses of it, a crowning moment of awesome and after a lot of chapters, will see who won. =/


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 9, 2010)

HOLY COW!

I"m not even sure were to start! Best two chapters since End of Tournament! everything that is good about Negima is here.


Liked the titles everyone got. Especially Kotaro's "Kuon Shadowmaster" has nice ring to it. 

I wonder how did Haruna found out about Asuna?


Negi pretty much went and owned his way through the stairs. Turning his staff into lightning halberd? Awesome.  


I absolutely loved Asuna flashback. Shows how much Negi grown since that day six years ago. 

Also everything Negi does is for Asuna's sake. Saving the world is just a sidequest. Little bro is committed to her isn't he?  

So Asuna loves Negi... not like everyone couldn't tell already but that scene was both funny and sweet.

I'm glad that Asuna decide not to just sit there waiting to be saved but will try to get out of there. She didn't lose her guts it seems.

Wait Fate allowed Dynamis to fight with Negi? Wat happened to "I'm the only one allowed to defeat him?"

Speaking of  Dynamis he somehow manages to be both Deadpan Snarker  and Large Ham at the same time. He may be a villain but boy  feel sorry for the guy, he's been through allot. 

Anyone noticed the Translator Note: "and we would get away with it..."

And his face, he looks like he was Mana older brother 


Negi is overusing ME to gain additional power huh? Well this isn't going to go so smoothly then. I bet at some point he will lose control of the corruption and transform into a demon again. Also anyone notice he still has those  gloves of his?


Also this fight with Dynamis and co. I have bad feelings about it. The The trio might be able to deal with Fate girls and Tsukuyomi but Dynamis is out o their league.  But if Negi wants to defeat him and still as enough strength for Fate he will have to push ME even further and speed up rate of corruption. 

Natsumi is a moron isn't she?




~Avant~ said:


> I'm really not understanding Asuna's role in all of this. Unless Fate plans to use the Great Grand Key and Asuna in conjunction with one another. Like maybe use Asuna to undo the seams holding Magic world together, and once the world is destabilized use the Great Grand Master Key to just teleport the entire world into Cosmo Entelechiea




MY theory is that Asuna IS the Great Grand Key. There were lot of hints for this and it makes some sense.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> negima kids spin-off



Wow..the roles are reversed here with the girls being little and Negi being the right age for a young teacher..


And Asuna is all "" for Negi..


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 9, 2010)

Regarding Negima Little Girls:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Oh Japan is there anything that is too scandalous for you?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And Asuna is all "" for Negi..



if that means anything in the original manga 

anyway, what happened to that neo series? last I heard of it fate and asuna got married wtf


----------



## Rene (Sep 9, 2010)

> *In Ch.254 Kurt noted how “physical attacks didn’t even seem to work” on Mega Dunamene Negi, so how did Rakan manage to damage Negi in Mega Dunamene form?*
> It was Rakan’s fighting spirit


Taken from Vol 31 Q&As.

Don't question Rakan's beyond the impossibleness.


----------



## Gene (Sep 9, 2010)

>This is no time to be acting like we're in a romantic comedy...

Oh, Ken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Natsumi actually has a useful artifact if used correctly that is...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 9, 2010)

We need more Nagi up in this. Love to hear someone tell Negi "You strong, but your dad was still bout 5x stronger, Rakans a liar".

Anyways on serious Nagi talk.
The more Ken shows Nagi the more it seems that the Nagi reveal is coming soon, and Ken's trying to gently show us Nagi's character so however he reveals Nagi feels IC.
Theres also the possibility that Nagi is dead which mean's where just getting to treated to know who he was before death.
Either way I'm sure Nagi's coming up either this year or before Q2 next year.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> negima kids spin-off



I don't think I'm going to like this, just from looking at the pictures.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think I'll like it much either, though the set up does remind me a little of Hanamaru Kindergarten so I'll at least stick through it if the content continues to give me that vibe.



jasper222 said:


> anyway, what happened to that neo series? last I heard of it fate and asuna got married wtf







ensoriki said:


> We need more Nagi up in this. Love to hear someone tell Negi "You strong, but your dad was still bout 5x stronger, Rakans a liar".
> 
> Anyways on serious Nagi talk.
> The more Ken shows Nagi the more it seems that the Nagi reveal is coming soon, and Ken's trying to gently show us Nagi's character so however he reveals Nagi feels IC.
> ...



I think it'd be such a kick in the ass if the guy was dead. I hope he isn't.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah Nagi needs to show up already.

On another note Ken's DemonFolk designs look scarily similar to Daisuke's Chrono Crusade demons.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 10, 2010)

If he's dead he will have an Obi-Wan Kenobi apperance, like Rakan after he died.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2010)

Rakan was transported to the paradise world, Cosmo E'.
He's not dead, everyone who got hit with the key is teleported away from the currently world into a new one and unlike Negi & his friends, there bodies are also completely gone not just their mind.
Essentially it shouldn't be possible for anyone teleported away to come back, Rakan isn't dead for like 6 seconds he somehow broke out of that world somehow.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2010)

I NEED SCANS


----------



## xingesealcmst (Sep 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I NEED SCANS



300
301

Would online reading suffice? Btw, I think there's a page missing in ch. 300.  Or at least I hear that one page was left unscanned.  Haven't checked to see if it was scanned since.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 12, 2010)

Did anyone recognize the significance of Tsukuyomi's sword change?
She is using the yoh-katana Hina, from LOVE HINA.

Shit is about to get real.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 12, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Rakan was transported to the paradise world, Cosmo E'.
> He's not dead, everyone who got hit with the key is teleported away from the currently world into a new one and unlike Negi & his friends, there bodies are also completely gone not just their mind.
> Essentially it shouldn't be possible for anyone teleported away to come back, Rakan isn't dead for like 6 seconds he somehow broke out of that world somehow.



It's easier to say 'he died' then 'he was teleported to Cosmo Entelechia against his will!'. 
Anywho, the point of my post was to state my opinion that even IF Nagi is dead, or whatever, he will still have some apperance, followed by a tearful moment.

Btw, is it only me who can't see half of the smilies? I get this annoying, ridiculously big photobucket pictures...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 12, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> It's easier to say 'he died' then 'he was teleported to Cosmo Entelechia against his will!'.
> Anywho, the point of my post was to state my opinion that even IF Nagi is dead, or whatever, he will still have some apperance, followed by a tearful moment.
> 
> Btw, is it only me who can't see half of the smilies? I get this annoying, ridiculously big photobucket pictures...



Me too. The Photobucket pics are annoying.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 13, 2010)

ch.5

Chapter 302 RAWS. Come get some.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Hardcase bitches be crazy.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That tail! But seriously nice fight hope the Fate girls get back up since it still to short.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, looks like the heat is on!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2010)

Spoilers look great


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also who here thinks the fight will continue next chapter?
EDIT: "... it doesn?t matter if I kill her just a little? ♪?. LoL second best line in the whole manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone PM me the chapter 4chan took it down.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 17, 2010)

OK this bothers the hell out off me: WTH was Dynamis doing after his initial clash with Negi? He just stood there observing the battle? He is strong eneough to murderstomp everybody in those seconds Negi was captured.  I have this image in mind of him noticing his shoe is untied and going down to tie it while the figth goes on.


Also I have hard time believing Negi was in any sort of danger this chapter. He is goddamn  lightning  you can't burn that.


But man I liked Chachamaru reaction for her new outfit.  cutee.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 17, 2010)

It was a great chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess some of the "useless" characters weren't so useless this chapter.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 17, 2010)

Chapter 302
Also this week's chapter is only 14 pages, and it's time for the usual brake!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

A pretty good chapter. I can't wait to see Dynamis go all out.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 17, 2010)

I couldn't help but think less of some of the Fate Girls after this chapter, getting quite a beating from even the weaker and inexperienced members of Team Negi. I still acknowledge that they're pretty strong but I guess I was holding them up in too bright a light prior to this, the Fate Girls that is.

Ah, well. Team Negi was impressive, and points to Nodoka for that tackle. Eager to see Dynamis do more and Setsuna's rematch with Tsukuyomi.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2010)

Takane is well known for fainting, which leads to her shadows disapearing. Would be a nice moment if that happened again, with all the girls using her armor


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 18, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> Takane is well known for fainting, which leads to her shadows disapearing. Would be a nice moment if that happened again, with all the girls using her armor



I would agree, but Chachamaru is on her loli form (and I'm not a damn lolicon), and I prefer seeing her naked on her normal form. Also, Johnny is with this shadow armor too, if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 18, 2010)

Well either Takane's finally going to have a heroic moment, or the girls are going to end up stripped.   However, Chachamaru will be prepared and have something underneath, ready to go.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 18, 2010)

Maedhros said:


> I would agree, but Chachamaru is on her loli form (and I'm not a damn lolicon), and I prefer seeing her naked on her normal form. Also, Johnny is with this shadow armor too, if you hadn't noticed.


Don't you worry, Akamatsu would leave him out of the picture


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 18, 2010)

Chapter 303 spoilers are out on astro's blog.
All I can say is.....interesting development.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Tsuruko Aoyama and the cursed black sword from Love Hina in the hands of psycholesbitch.




Cool.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 18, 2010)

^
I feel so ignore considering I posted the link for the spoilers since yesterday, oh well at least things are looking up for next week's chapter shame is only 14 pages and them is break weak.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys does anyone remember who exactly is on that monument? It was someone important but...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 19, 2010)

The female on the monument is meant to represent the mage Amateru. According to Negi, legends say she's the savior of the world. According to Yue, Amateru is the first queen of the magical world's royal family Ostia. The male is her knight.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 19, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The female on the monument is meant to represent the mage Amateru. According to Negi, legends say she's the savior of the world. According to Yue, Amateru is the first queen of the magical world's royal family Ostia. The male is her knight.



Ah yeas now I remember.. which chapters was that mentioned again?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 19, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Ah yeas now I remember.. which chapters was that mentioned again?



Chapter 15, pg6

Chapter 270, pg10


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 20, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Chapter 15, pg6
> 
> Chapter 270, pg10



Thanks man.

So I guess Negi next power-up after ME will be Magic of the Ancients.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> So I guess Negi next power-up after ME will be Magic of the Ancients.



I believe some of us in this thread assumed that Negi would eventually lose ME and get Magic of the Ancients.

Then again I may just be remembering wrong and am going crazy.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 22, 2010)

Chapter 303 Raw
Chapter 4 from _Children of the Bottle_

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what that thing with kotaro and Fate was about.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that swort is from love hina. No wonder that ken did love hina spelial.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Chapter 303 Raw
> 18.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like a flashback to the time Chigusa, Fate and Kotaro attacked Kyoto, to flesh out Kotaro's character a bit more. Then through illusion or introspection Kotaro realizes how much Fate outclasses him.

Dunno, things are definitely heating up.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So after all that tension with Kotaro, Tsukuyomi steals the spotlight ones again: 





> “‘Power’? Eheh… that’s not it. This is so I can taste Senpai to my heart’s content. Now please, let me taste it, Senpai – your everything.”


 Awww Tsukuyomi who loveble psycho you.

P.s When is there almost not fanwork of Tsukuyomi (and the ones out are not even good)? This is really depressing.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I believe some of us in this thread assumed that Negi would eventually lose ME and get Magic of the Ancients.
> 
> Then again I may just be remembering wrong and am going crazy.



Now way! I like ME. Besides it would be boss if Negi equipped MotA. 



ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn Tsukuyomi is creepy, creepy girl.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 22, 2010)

Why did it take everyone so long to notice she had the hina?
Love that sword 

Also, Fate is a badass.


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 23, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Why did it take everyone so long to notice she had the hina?
> Love that sword



Which begs the question how and when Tsukuyomi stole it. In 2001 and in the wedding 2005 we see it in Motoko's hands. That flashback with Tsuruko is saying she borrowed it from the East (Kanto). Given Setsuna's age this is prior to Keitaro moving into the Dorm in 1998. Which could be 1997 prior to Motoko running away. From Setsuna's flashback the Aoyama sisters took care of her. Eishun is a Aoyama but likely not of the main family. From what Eva said Eishun took Setsuna in.

Now Hinata Inn is at Kanagawa prefecture which is at Kanto region. Now Tsuruko borrowed it for a bit and returned the sword to the Urashima clan. Which would Keitaro uncover going over his Grandma Hina's stuff.

Given her shift from dojikko to yangire Tsukuyomi likely stole or received the Hina post Kyoto arc. We don't know if she personally stole it or Fate did, as he demonstrated infiltrating Kansai Magic Association.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.303 is out now


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Another break to collect data? 

Kotarou...you did good. Sometimes it takes courage not to act.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2010)

Tsukuyomi is awesome.  :33


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Another break to collect data?



Which we can also say spending time with his young cosplaying waifu. 

LOL Tsuroko also gets possessed by Hina.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 24, 2010)

RedWolf said:


> Which we can also say spending time with his young cosplaying waifu.



Lets be fair now, Ken is the last mangaka you could accuse of not doing his homework properly. 

I wonder if Tsukuyuomi stole the sword herself or did Fate fetched it for her.


This chapter also does good job of showing how much above everyone else Fate is. This was probably added so no one will complain that Negi is taking him alone - others wouldn't be of much help. 

Poor Kotarou he is in due to a power-up.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 24, 2010)

Hina Blade...

Looking forward to the rest of that fight.

The scene with Kotaro chickening out of attacking Fate was pretty well done, imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 24, 2010)

Ken should win a grammy.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 24, 2010)

Great coloring I found in deviant art!
How can one manage to be so badass while doing absolutely nothing is beyond me.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 24, 2010)

So Fate's innate barrier is stronger than Koutarou's death blow? Ouch, doggy.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 24, 2010)

Chapter lacked Demon-Mana, other than that it was a good one.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 30, 2010)

^Here.
**


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2010)

3 votes for the MOTM would be great.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 4, 2010)

One more vote peeps. Two i
f you could.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 4, 2010)

well it's got my vote. i'm really into Negima in a big way at the moment... late to the party as ever though 

i never seem to get in on the ground floor of these manga so then it costs a ton getting the volumes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn, we need more votes !
DAMN !


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

It's funny reading all the Negima- hating posts 
Even if we lose we will have it in the top 3 again next month, and next month. It actually can be a better advertising then the nomination itself 

Would be nice to see it MotM again though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> It's funny reading all the Negima- hating posts
> Even if we lose we will have it in the top 3 again next month, and next month. It actually can be a better advertising then the nomination itself
> 
> Would be nice to see it MotM again though.



Negima can have MoTM after Houshin Engi, Kekkaishi, Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo, Akumetsu and Pokemon Adventure get thiers dear boy


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Negima can have MoTM after Houshin Engi, Kekkaishi, Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo, Akumetsu and Pokemon Adventure get thiers dear boy


I don't know how anyone who vote for Negima expected it to win, I made not had read Bastard!! but I know how popular it is in this forum and I know Negima is not a generally well like serious. Also a little of topic but after reading through some old posts in this thread(and another), I most ask am I the only one who who doesn't dislike Kurt? The was quite some hate directed at him when talking about the chapters he appear in.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> I don't know how anyone who vote for Negima expected it to win, I made not had read Bastard!! but I know how popular it is in this forum and I know Negima is not a generally well like serious. Also a little of topic but after reading through some old posts in this thread(and another), I most ask am I the only one who who doesn't dislike Kurt? The was quite some hate directed at him when talking about the chapters he appear in.



Don't get me wrong, I like Negima, I really do, but those first few volumes just kill people's opinion of the series, and alot of them can't get past it...god knows I almost quit the series several times over it... irregardless I just plain like Bastard!! also to be frank, it's probably not going to winning for a couple more months anyways...as people are all ready pushing for Houshin Engi next month...and the month after that i'll be pushing all I can for Kekkaishi as that manga's about to end very soon

as to your second question i'm rather indifferent towards Godel


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Negima, I really do, but those first few volumes just kill people's opinion of the series, and alot of them can't get past it...god knows I almost quit the series several times over it... irregardless I just plain like Bastard!! also to be frank, it's probably not going to winning for a couple more months anyways...as people are all ready pushing for Houshin Engi next month...and the month after that i'll be pushing all I can for Kekkaishi as that manga's about to end very soon
> 
> as to your second question i'm rather indifferent towards Godel


I know you like Negima, though I wonder what is it you like about it since is not like the harem aspect ever really disappears. Me personally I never really hated the first few volumes, they are not something I would reread anytime soon but they just weren't that bad to me. Well I never been as judgmental with the manga I read like most people so theirs that, and I actually like some of the harem aspects of the series and it only bothers me went it just becomes pure fanservice (the bathhouse chapter in the MW arc), and went it gets in the way of awesome (Ako in between NegiVSRakan).


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

I myself, as a big fan of Akamatsu, and epsecially Love Hina didn't mind the first volumes at all- truth be told, after reading the description I just expected another romance comedy and that's ok for me, cause I like this genre. And I don't usually enjoy pure action manga(what I assume is Bastard!), but I don't bash it and give any smart ass comments about it, especially since I don't read it, like most Negima- haters don't read Negima. That's my only problem, didn't see any constructive criticism so far.

If both Negima and Kekkaishi will be nominated I'll have a serious dilemma for what to vote.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> I know you like Negima, though I wonder what is it you like about it since is not like the harem aspect ever really disappears. Me personally I never really hated the first few volumes, they are not something I would reread anytime soon but they just weren't that bad to me. Well I never been as judgmental with the manga I read like most people so theirs that, and I actually like some of the harem aspects of the series and it only bothers me went it just becomes pure fanservice (the bathhouse chapter in the MW arc), and went it gets in the way of awesome (Ako in between NegiVSRakan).



I don't mind the harem aspect to be honest. the fanservice on the otherhand is what bothered me the most in the first several volumes...and the fanservice is always the reason people will cite when you ask them why they don't like Negima. Keep in mind I can generally tolerate fanservice but I can only take so much thrown at me

I read Negima primarily for the fights, as it's where the series starts to shine is the action,the The Festival arc's tournament is actually what made me start to really like the series. I'm also over the course of reading become very partial to the storytelling

It's a good series don't get wrong, but I can also understand why alot of people do hate it


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker I could understand why would you vote for any of the mangas you mentioned but c'mon Pokemon? How old are you? That shit was around when i was like 5 or so and I'm 20 now. I'm honestly surprised it still has fans.

Edit:  Anyone who reads Bastard! has no right to complain about fanservice.


----------



## Rene (Oct 4, 2010)

The first time I tried to read Negima I dropped it after 25 chapters because I though it was awful and cited it as such to everyone.

Then I finally continued through the first terrible chapters.

Honestly, it's not the greatest thing I've ever read, but people give it too much shit for those first few chapters.


----------



## Zaino (Oct 4, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Emperor Joker I could understand why would you vote for any of the mangas you mentioned but c'mon Pokemon? How old are you? That shit was around when i was like 5 or so and I'm 20 now. I'm honestly surprised it still has fans.



Pokemon Adventure's manga quality shits all over Negima honestly.


Actually read the manga.


To be honest Negima is in my top 10 favorite manga. Though manga's I haven't read like Bastard! I know are on higher quality due to art and reviews I seen/read.


The manga of the month goes to whichever series has the best quality. As of right now its Bastard!.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Emperor Joker I could understand why would you vote for any of the mangas you mentioned but c'mon Pokemon? How old are you? That shit was around when i was like 5 or so and I'm 20 now. I'm honestly surprised it still has fans.



i'm 21

I grew up with Pokemon, and I still will on occassion follow what's going on...also Pokemon Adventure is supposed to be pretty good from what i've heard...so unless there's something better in the poll i'll probably end up voting for that...hopefully by then i'll actually be caught up with the series


Edit: yes there's fanservice in Bastard...and at some points it annoyed me too (DS waving his giant censored wang in front of the reader several times in later volumes), but at the least the fanservice and sex is between people who aren't in middle school mostly

There's a difference, as I said I can handle fanservice, but it has to be fanservice that doesn't completely block out the plot...which Negima has a odd habit of doing


----------



## Zaino (Oct 4, 2010)

The pokemon manga isn't aimed for the younger audience like the anime is.

Its mostly aimed for teenagers. Its massivly popular and good.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

I can stand Pokemon only on a gameboy. If it's even little bit close to the anime I don't want to read it.

And btw what's the point of having to choose between 3 series, if ppl can later switch their votes? If the 2 mangas are similiar in style, isn't it kinda unfair for the black sheep? Now I know Negima won't win, but that's kinda bull overall


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> I can stand Pokemon only on a gameboy. If it's even little bit close to the anime I don't want to read it.
> 
> And btw what's the point of having to choose between 3 series, if ppl can later switch their votes? If the 2 mangas are similiar in style, isn't it kinda unfair for the black sheep? Now I know Negima won't win, but that's kinda bull overall



I didn't even know people could do that, until somebody mentioned it the thread to be honest lol

Meh, your not the only one who can't stand the anime, there's only so much of Ash's stupidty people can take...but Red is not like Ash...trust me


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I didn't even know people could do that, until somebody mentioned it the thread to be honest lol
> 
> Meh, your not the only one who can't stand the anime, there's only so much of Ash's stupidty people can take...but Red is not like Ash...trust me



They will do that this month, and they did that last month. So I thought it's normal.

And bout Pokemon... I do like the games, so might give the manga a try some day, but atm I'm following so many series I sometimes forget what happened in some of them after a chapter is released 
Plus holidays are almost over so my time will shrink even more.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm also over the course of reading become very partial to the storytelling
> 
> It's a good series don't get wrong, but I can also understand why alot of people do hate it


Hating it is one thing, bashing it went over one can is another thing, I don't see was the point about complain and talking shit about something you don't even read if one doesn't like it that's it there's no point insulting those who do. Also to me storytelling wise the best part of the manga were the chapters after the pactios in the ball, I really like the back story of the MW and Ala Rubra I would be great is they made movies of Jack's and Kurt's videos.

Also do you know a good place to read the Pokemon manga, IRRC the chapters in mangafox are censored or something.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Hating it is one thing, bashing it went over one can is another thing, I don't see was the point about complain and talking shit about something you don't even read if one doesn't like it that's it there's no point insulting those who do. Also to me storytelling wise the best part of the manga were the chapters after the pactios in the ball, I really like the back story of the MW and Ala Rubra I would be great is they made movies of Jack's and Kurt's videos..


It would be even better if Akamatsu made an spin-off manga with Ala Rubra. Though I had similiar hopes for Seta and Haruka's story from Love Hina


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Hating it is one thing, bashing it went over one can is another thing, I don't see was the point about complain and talking shit about something you don't even read if one doesn't like it that's it there's no point insulting those who do. Also to me storytelling wise the best part of the manga were the chapters after the pactios in the ball, I really like the back story of the MW and Ala Rubra I would be great is they made movies of Jack's and Kurt's videos.
> 
> Also do you know a good place to read the Pokemon manga, IRRC the chapters in mangafox are censored or something.



Otakuworks. Look @ the leaderboard.

Mediafire

Also, where is meh new chapters


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 5, 2010)

While we wait for raws here are some spoiler pics.
Metin2 Gold


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> While we wait for raws here are some spoiler pics.
> Metin2 Gold



Oh good the characters are as freaked out as I am, about the thought of Dynamis fighting in the nude


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh good the characters are as freaked out as I am, about the thought of Dynamis fighting in the nude


Luckily according to the guys in AQS he did that cause he was about to transform, Ken just use it as an excuse to give the female readers some fanservice.


----------



## Harihara (Oct 6, 2010)

lol at the look on their faces


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 6, 2010)

BWAHAHA!
Also, dat Tsukuyomi


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 6, 2010)

*OH MY GOD. DYNNAMIS??! WTF DUDE?! WTF??!!*


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 6, 2010)

[MangaShare Bleach Chapter 277 Page 1]

*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically we learn that Ako's artifact works like magical steroids, and that Dynames can trasform!


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Negi : I....need an adult

Dynamis : I am a adult.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 6, 2010)

Also to anyone who reads Kurohime doesn't Dynames shadow armor look like Kurohime's god of war.


----------



## Aramis (Oct 7, 2010)

ANB hasn't even posted spoilers pics yet


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 8, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> Negi : I....need an adult
> 
> Dynamis : I am a adult.



Lol, dragonball abridged?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2010)

That line would be best with Eva.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 9, 2010)

bah, getting all twtchy... need more Negima... having finally caught up with everything, i do get to say, in all honesty that Negima is the bestest thing ever 

I know i'm preaching to the converted here, but the way that Shonen stereotype characters are somehow taken and turned into well... unique _ likable _ characters, and the refreshing fact that there's a total lack of fodder, everyone being pretty much worthwhile in their own special ways...

plus the shipping. oh god the shipping potential...

and of course the fanservice, for, to Quote the Baby-Eating Bishop of Bath and Wold... _ i am a collosal pervert _...

in fact if there's anything wrong with Negima i haven't found it yet


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> bah, getting all twtchy... need more Negima... having finally caught up with everything, i do get to say, in all honesty that Negima is the bestest thing ever
> 
> I know i'm preaching to the converted here, but the way that Shonen stereotype characters are somehow taken and turned into well... unique _ likable _ characters, and the refreshing fact that there's a total lack of fodder, everyone being pretty much worthwhile in their own special ways...
> 
> ...



The ironic thing is. Everyone badmouth Negima when they don't read it.
And they think it's the best thing ever after reading the whole thing.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 9, 2010)

i quite agree. i never badmouthed it, but didn't think it'd be my cup of tea... until i actually read it... then i realised its true majestic awesomesauceness


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay so it seems were gonna get Negi vs Fate hopefully; and I wanna see Tsukuyomi finish her fight with Setsuna. Also Kaede's fight with Dynamis will be awesome.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 11, 2010)

well i had a look at the chapter in japanese. it looks interesting... now if only i knew what it said 

Looks like the villainous herd should be thinned out a bit though soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Ako's support artifact really came in handy. The method in which she boosts an ally's power probably isn't the most pleasant way of doing things


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _304_ 



 yep, can't argue, although the expressions on their faces when they saw the needles size and heard where it had to go...

i guess it's the new Pactio's time to shine 




another great chapter, the last few have been stepping it up a notch to be sure


----------



## Random Member (Oct 11, 2010)

I....oh wow.

It certainly is useful but I wonder if the having to take it up the ass is the only downside. I wouldn't be surprised if there was an after-effect or something, aside from the sore rear of course.

And Dynamis...what the hell?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 11, 2010)

I know, but Ku Fei's response was good.

But the girl's reactions in getting jabbed in the rear was pretty hillarious.


----------



## stream (Oct 11, 2010)

HOLY $#!%



:rofl :rofl :rofl

...love the close-up on the needle, with the helpful measurement of dimensions


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 11, 2010)

a little off topic, but anyone know which volumes have the terrible translation into english? Volume 1 and 2 is a no brainer, they suck so hard, especially volume 1 which is just god-awful, but volume 4 and 5 seem ok...

any other problem volumes i should watch for?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

the...analfact?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, in honor of Team Four Star...

*Spoiler*: __ 








I made it myself


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol at this chapter.

I like these last Tsukuyomi fights better, and I'm a sucker for black eyes of evil.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

when I saw that need and the place it had to go in It reminded me off

[YOUTUBE]YyC7G21eEX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 13, 2010)

http://read.mangashare.com/Bleach/chapter-397/page018.html

*Spoiler*: __ 



So by now Negi has been impaled Fate, Kagetarou, Eva and now Dynames damn.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _well... spoiler..._ 



 it's only logical. so many of the girls want him to impale them... in a good way [/badanimepun] that he's using displacement therapy to put that need away by getting impaled himself 





*Spoiler*: _warning, shipping related stuff... so beware.... warning you, don't open if you don't like shipping!!!!_ 





On my reread i've been looking at the foreshadowing of shipping for Negi X Nodoka (i do support some other pairings, this is just my favourite) and...  When Konoka is doing her predictions up until the point she admits she made it up about the bells Nodoka was one of those who fit the predictions...)

and also... Nodoka was the only one who made it between the love stones at Kyoto (made in a small panel hidden away in the bottom of a page)

and finally she also got to wish upon the world tree, and her wish was granted 

anyway... i'll finish my reread tonight/tommorow, and there's probably foreshadow for other pairs i'm not looking for, but i just thought it was interesting...

oh yeah, and before _ Neji is ten _ i know, he wouldn't do anything until after they graduate anyway as he is a good teacher... oh wait, didn't Yue tell him to give his answer to Nodoka after they graduate... hmmm?  




seriously though, i love this manga


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 14, 2010)

With this chapter, it shows just how much of a power difference there is within the Realm of Negima; just when we think Negi is reaching the realm of the Top Tiers, Dynamis comes and shows us why he was still around. He is extremely strong, and it goes to show; just how strong are the characters we've yet to see within the realm that are leagues stronger than Dynamis?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 14, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> With this chapter, it shows just how much of a power difference there is within the Realm of Negima; just when we think Negi is reaching the realm of the Top Tiers, Dynamis comes and shows us why he was still around. He is extremely strong, and it goes to show; just how strong are the characters we've yet to see within the realm that are leagues stronger than Dynamis?



it's becuase Ken reads the OBD... he hates seeing Negi lose to characters from other manga, so he has to find a way to work in more trainings from hell to upscale Negi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2010)

MSNegima_c305_reddevilshn_[raw1st.com].rar


----------



## ZyX (Oct 15, 2010)

O great, where have I seen this situation of shounen heroes getting impaled to later receive power ups? 

Not that much ecchi this week, but Anya did give a panty shot, so it's alright.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 15, 2010)

Just 3 hours left? I wonder if Negi can make it in his condition. Looking forward to seeing what good his rage mode is against Dynamis.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2010)

Negi's gonna whoop some ass


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2010)

ZyX said:


> O great, where have I seen this situation of shounen heroes getting impaled to later receive power ups?
> 
> Not that much ecchi this week, but Anya did give a panty shot, so it's alright.


Receive power ups? Demon mode is something he's had for quite a while already.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 15, 2010)

Gene said:


> Receive power ups? Demon mode is something he's had for quite a while already.



"H2" Demon Mode (reference to Bleach / Ichigo) or something ridiculous like that maybe.  With so many different forms being added ever since he learned Magia Erebea, what's another one?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 15, 2010)

ZyX said:


> "H2" Demon Mode (reference to Bleach / Ichigo) or something ridiculous like that maybe.  With so many different forms being added ever since he learned Magia Erebea, what's another one?



Well, he has a perfect selection of girls to snap him out of it when he needs it 

good chapter, nice to see Takamichi being badass


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> it's becuase Ken reads the OBD... he hates seeing Negi lose to characters from other manga, so he has to find a way to work in more trainings from hell to upscale Negi



I'm still waiting for the Cassiopeia-inspired lightspeed shundo if that's the case. Light magic exists after all. 

Nah but as a sophomore effort Negima is pretty good.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 16, 2010)

well i've finished my second in-detail readtrhough, and some of the foreshadowing (if i'm not reading too much into things) is very interesting


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah this will not end well me thinks. For none of the parties involved. 

And Takamichi is awesome blowing demons left and right.  





SunlightHeartPlus said:


> well i've finished my second in-detail readtrhough, and some of the foreshadowing (if i'm not reading too much into things) is very interesting



Which foreshadowing you mean?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 16, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Which foreshadowing you mean?



well, there's the shipping foreshadowing, but that could be wishful thinking to support my pairings.

there's also quite a bit about Neji's fate, and the... shall we say, last boss. There's quite a lot of info to be interpreted   of course i could be and probably am reading too much into them all, but i did read through very carefully. i'll compile it all and post it later


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2010)

ZyX said:


> "H2" Demon Mode (reference to Bleach / Ichigo) or something ridiculous like that maybe.  With so many different forms being added ever since he learned Magia Erebea, what's another one?


Hmm. I can't see anything that can top Tuxedo Dragon, but we'll see.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn Negi is letting the Kyuubi Demon gaining control.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 16, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn Negi is letting the Kyuubi Demon gaining control.



but Nodoka will understand him with her artifact then kiss him better. you heard it here first


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> well, there's the shipping foreshadowing, but that could be wishful thinking to support my pairings.
> 
> there's also quite a bit about Neji's fate, and the... shall we say, last boss. There's quite a lot of info to be interpreted   of course i could be and probably am reading too much into them all, but i did read through very carefully. i'll compile it all and post it later



Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 20, 2010)

306 Raw
Danm and I though Negi's beat down on Kurt was beastly, but this was just insane!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Titanslayer is AWESOME.

What now?


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 20, 2010)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably the usual, Negi sees Shiori he stops his attack and goes back to normal only for the darkness to come back again went fighting Fate.



Also pics from Yue's OAD are up!
EDIT: Forgot


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats awsome


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 20, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> 306 Raw
> Danm and I though Negi's beat down on Kurt was beastly, but this was just insane!



Link doesn't work for me..... Got another link?

edit - nevermind, found a online reading link. Awesome chapter is awesome.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Link doesn't work for me..... Got another link?
> 
> edit - nevermind, found a online reading link. Awesome chapter is awesome.



Link?  The mediafire link isn't working for me.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 20, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Link?  The mediafire link isn't working for me.



306 Raw

Here ya go.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 20, 2010)

Jees on peez this kid is friggen unstoppable.
It's actually starting to bother me just how unstoppable this kid is.... let Kotarou at least get something first T_T


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 21, 2010)

Holy Frawking shiiiittttt


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the Darkness Leveled up a bit. I mean he straight went IN on Dynamis. Then ontop of that lightning goes black now in Demon mode?Woooowwwwwwww Thats just broken. Can we get a calc on Demon Negi's New Feat Please? :/ or do we need to wait another chap.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 21, 2010)

True enough. Though the Titan Slayer looks pretty much more epic right now.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 21, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF ALL CURBSTOMPS   

THAT. WAS. BRUTAL.


Awesome chapter. 

Wait, Dynamis was Eva's pupil?! That came out of the left field.


Prepare for incoming cheesiness of next chapter. Though it would be pretty WTF moment if Negi didn't stop.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF ALL CURBSTOMPS
> 
> THAT. WAS. BRUTAL.
> 
> ...


Dynamis wasn't Eva's pupil he just means that ME is similar to what the LifeMaker uses. I'm actually half specting for Negi to actually hurt Shiori just to break away from the norm!


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

Err, yeah. I was expecting Negi to stomp but not by such a large margin. I can't say that I ended up all that impressed with Dynamis after these last few chapters but I do acknowledge that he's seemingly no push over.

@ForTheFun: I'm in the same boat, having some expectation for a change of pace by having Negi injure Shiori.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 21, 2010)

^Dynames was definitely not a push over, he went down swinging and even manage to slice up Negi stomach before having his face punch in.
Pages 9 throught 11 were definitely the best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn, what a cliff hanger. You know he can't go through with that attack. If he manages to land it on her, he'd probably be lost to the dark side for good.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Damn, what a cliff hanger. You know he can't go through with that attack. If he manages to land it on her, he'd probably be lost to the dark side for good.



Agreed. Remember the part back when Yue reunites with Negi, where Nodoka says that Negi has become too strong and then he miscalculates and strips foes and allies alike with a simple disarm spell? It was played for laughs back then, but if he doesn't pull back A LOT now, Shiori is going to get splattered.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2010)

I kind of want her to get splattered. Just for the HOLY SHIT Negi's out of control reaction. But I'm a firm believer that we're gonna get a last second punch stop, and a follow through so cheesy, we'll have enough to cover our macaroni for the next 3 generations.


----------



## Griever (Oct 22, 2010)

things are starting to get very interesting here, I hope at some point Negi will be able to go into this form while remaining in compleat control of himself .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

I never imagined I'd care even a little bit about the fate of the evil elf girl who you know, forced herself on Asuna on her first appearance. But I'd rather have Shiori not fuel Negi's angst right now.

And I love macaroni with cheese so I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice cliffhanger.  It would be a twist if Dark Negi does impale Shiroi, but we all know Negi will stop and snap out of it.

BTW, anyone chuckled at Dynamis going "So hot" when Fire Girl is standing next to him?  I saw a double entendre with that.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 22, 2010)

@Charcan
It would fuel Negi's angst, but it would make for a good OH SHIT! moment and would serve as good motivation for Negi to take full control of his demon mode. P.s never been a fan of macaroni con queso never been my thing.

@Tyrannos 
Almost every Negima chapter ends in a cliffhanger, and i'm also sure you are not the only one who saw a double entendre  in what Dynames said, but seriesly it most suck that the person who came to save him is burning him will trying to do so!


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 22, 2010)

I still think Nodoka should have kissed him into submission  that'd help him control his demon form 

my guess is even if Negi does impale her Konoka will appear to heal the day


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> @Tyrannos
> Almost every Negima chapter ends in a cliffhanger, and i'm also sure you are not the only one who saw a double entendre  in what Dynames said, but seriesly it most suck that the person who came to save him is burning him will trying to do so!



Bah you're reply makes me feel like your implying I don't know manga.  Of course mangas end in cliffhangers, some are just more dramatic than another.   This chapter ended on a strong note, that's all I'm pointing out.

And from your reply, it doesn't seem you understand what I'm pointing out.   Yes, she's on fire.  But she's also standing in front of him naked.  (Although it makes him a pedo).


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> And from your reply, it doesn't seem you understand what I'm pointing out.   Yes, she's on fire.  But she's also standing in front of him naked.  (Although it makes him a pedo).



They are both puppets though, so it probably doesn't count


----------



## Griever (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder.... could the master that Dynamis mentioned be the person who Eva killed? the one she said she killed out of hate....


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 22, 2010)

Griever said:


> I wonder.... could the master than Dynamis mentioned be the person who Eva killed? the one she said she killed out of hate....



unlikely, as i'm assuming Dynamis' master was the Mage of the Beginning, but i could be wrong 

i have no doubt we are going to find out though


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Bah you're reply makes me feel like your implying I don't know manga.  Of course mangas end in cliffhangers, some are just more dramatic than another.   This chapter ended on a strong note, that's all I'm pointing out.
> 
> And from your reply, it doesn't seem you understand what I'm pointing out.   Yes, she's on fire.  But she's also standing in front of him naked.  (Although it makes him a pedo).


I'm not implying anything and sorry if you though I did, I was just saying with the amount of cliffhangers Negima I don't longer feel the same rush at the end of each chapter.

I don't know why you think that, since I know part of the whole "So hot" double entendre is that fact she she standing in from of him naked.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> I still think Nodoka should have kissed him into submission  that'd help him control his demon form



You'd need Dark Nodoka for that job.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 22, 2010)

BTW I've been wondering what happened to Asuna? Anya said that "he took her" but we didn't see her with Fate so where she is?


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 22, 2010)

Why did Shiori warp back from Asuna form? It's more likely Negi would have stopped if he saw Asuna.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 22, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Why did Shiori warp back from Asuna form? It's more likely Negi would have stopped if he saw Asuna.



Good question, I mean who is he gonna react to more likely: some girl he met like 3 hours earlier or his partner for whom he is doing the entire escapade in the first place? If there is one person who I could logically see Negi reacting to at this point it's Asuna.



BTW You guys know what I liked about Negi transformation? Usually when Hero loses control over his dark side it's because someone else got hurt/ is in danger. Negi just went like : "You fucker , you stabbed me! Now I'm mad! No more Mr Nice guy jerks!"


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 22, 2010)

While RT2 Dark Negi is awesome. I just hope Negi uses his brains against Fate like what he did against Takahata, Chao, and Rakan.

And could it be that Eva was Dynamis' master? Since Eva being the Lifemaker is just too ridiculous and random.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 22, 2010)

^
1. Negi wasn't in RT2!
2. Dynames was just saying ME is somehow similar to the technique the Lifemaker uses.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 23, 2010)

I assume that the shock of impeding death coupled with the fact she's fallen for the killer might have been why Shiori's disguise shattered. Plus it's more dramatic for us readers that way. Go go gadget impale!


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll go and donate blood if Ken won't go the easy, tired route of "Negi stops at last moment and comes back to his senses" and instead does something more original. Next chapter has potential to be either the best or the most cheesy and boring one this arc has seen.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 25, 2010)

aye, and Negima probably won't win... again  But we shall endeavour!


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 26, 2010)

Count my support for negima, really I am tired that 1 faction of the forum control who wins.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 26, 2010)

it's their loss. anyone who tries reading it properly will be converted. hell, i was 

from what i gather it's probably the most hated series by people that haven't actually read it. Of course, if someone has read it (and not just stopped straight away at the ecchi and slightly odd start) then they can slate it as much as they want. But i suspect most people don't fit into that category. Soon as it hits its stride Negima is 1000% sparkingly awesome


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 27, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> it's their loss. anyone who tries reading it properly will be converted. hell, i was
> 
> from what i gather it's probably the most hated series by people that haven't actually read it. Of course, if someone has read it (and not just stopped straight away at the ecchi and slightly odd start) then they can slate it as much as they want. But i suspect most people don't fit into that category. Soon as it hits its stride Negima is 1000% sparkingly awesome



Lol That pretty much sums it up


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 27, 2010)

Raw 307

And of course as everyone should have guess by now we have a break next week!


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 27, 2010)

well it's been a while since the last one  There's usually one a month


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2010)

NEGIHO (ITO) BUN



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why is chibi-Asuna so criminally cute?! I mean seriously, I was like D'awwww...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute, but Haruna should've had oversized glasses than undersized glasses.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 27, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> NEGIHO (ITO) BUN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, did you just found out about it? And I agree little Asuna is better than original Asuna.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 27, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Raw 307
> 
> And of course as everyone should have guess by now we have a break next week!



The link doesn't work. Do you have another link?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 28, 2010)

A pretty impressive chapter.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> NEGIHO (ITO) BUN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awwwwwwwww  !

Cutest thing ever, where is my Eva ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2010)

Prepare to vote my friends.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 30, 2010)

Already in it my friend


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

Scan for ch.307 is now out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2010)

W..........O...........W, Ken totally faked us out good at the start of the chapter!

And he's off for on more "reasearch".


----------



## White Rook (Oct 30, 2010)

The voting has started.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2010)

Voting Time !  !
:rage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

You know I'm starting to get use to these 1-2 week breaks for this series and I have to believe Negi will be back in kicking within the next 4 chapters.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 31, 2010)

A little disappointed things turned out predictably as far as Negi managing to stop himself from really putting the hurt on Shiori, though I am surprised to see him supposedly out of commission with so little time left to stop the ceremony. Should be interesting to see how the rest of the company have a go at saving the day, though I don't doubt Negi will manage to join in on the fun before it's too late.

Had the Asuna=Great Grand Master Key theory been debunked prior to this chapter?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 31, 2010)

Well theres one thing confirmed; Chisame has a broken bitchslap; she can literally slap the darkness outta ya.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2010)

We might actually win this time around. .

More votes !


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 31, 2010)

I doubt it, same folks that were voting for earlier winners will vote for Houshin... or rather against Negima


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 1, 2010)

well i knew that Shiori wouldn't die, but having Negi unable to fight against Fate... if that happened it'd be a very unique plot twist...

can't see it happening though, unless there is a _ Quartius _ too 

oh and i see that we aren't winning the vote... again


----------



## Random Member (Nov 1, 2010)

PV for Yue's OAD.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 1, 2010)

that desperately makes me want a proper negima remake from the very start again... anyone got a spare ten million or so?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> that desperately makes me want a proper negima remake from the very start again... anyone got a spare ten million or so?



I'd honestly be happy if we could just get a animation of the Festival Arc...sadly the best arc of the manga gets no love from the studios


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'd honestly be happy if we could just get a animation of the Festival Arc...sadly the best arc of the manga gets no love from the studios



indeed. it's an arc that has everything. romance, time travel, nudity, an awesome tournament, epic battle climax...

i now have to go reread it


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> I doubt it, same folks that were voting for earlier winners will vote for Houshin... or rather against Negima



I for one can't fathom anyone changing their vote for Berserk just to spite Negima, especially when it's not THAT far behind the others to make it totally hopeless. The mind boggles.



Random Member said:


> PV for Yue's OAD.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2010)

Still waiting for the impossible to happen >.>


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, they should animate the whole damn manga from start to finish. I've never understood why they make are so many anime spin offs and non-canon rubbish instead of doing this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they should animate the whole damn manga from start to finish. I've never understood why they make are so many anime spin offs and non-canon rubbish instead of doing this.



Would Rep, but you got no rep button. Lol but yes I completely agree. The manga, is followed faithfully from beginning to end would actually be a good animation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they should animate the whole damn manga from start to finish. I've never understood why they make are so many anime spin offs and non-canon rubbish instead of doing this.



Wasn't there a adaption where Asuna up and died? and they threw a party

Edit: why are you sealed


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wasn't there a adaption where Asuna up and died? and they threw a party
> 
> Edit: why are you sealed



They ended the anime in fail where Negi found out Asuna made a "pact" with a demon. But the fact of the matter is the demon was killed WAY to easily by a bunch of girls who only just got there pactios.  and to cap it off, the second anime was stand alone. If you watch the anime version of the Kyoto arc, then the manga version; you'd be pissed to all hell; Kotaro wasn't even in the anime version!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't even approach the early animation. It reeked of butchery.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> Would Rep, but you got no rep button. Lol but yes I completely agree. The manga, is followed faithfully from beginning to end would actually be a good animation.


That's because I'm rep sealed. 

Yeah, I think they should do it since from watching the animation of the magic world arc it looks like they would do a good job provided they stick strictly to the canon material.



Emperor Joker said:


> Wasn't there a adaption where Asuna up and died? and they threw a party
> 
> Edit: why are you sealed


I heard there was though I haven't seen it because it would likely cause me to rage.

I had gotten a three week rep seal for revenge negging some douche bags who deserved it. Fortunately, my seal ends this weekend.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> *I heard there was though I haven't seen it because it would likely cause me to rage.*



Remind me to Rep you when your unsealed XD


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 2, 2010)

actually the first anime and the first seven sepisdoes of the second anime (after seven it goes insanely stupid and almost made me throw my disks out of the window in rage and puzzlement) aren't bad as a standalone type of thing. of course, they are nothing like the quality of the manga, not even close. But then it seems they were expecting the first anime to get a second season and only discovered that they werent about the time of the kiss contest/kyoto so they butchered it from there on... which saddened me greatly was that was time for Nodoka to shine .... *cry*
I've no idea what they were on with the second anime... but while the first seven episodes had nothing to do with the form of the manga they were very true to the spirit. after that it got pure gash though

so yes, remakes all around, we demand it 

oh, and about about the party they didn't have it becuase Asuna died, honest. the ending was kinda touching really, and well done. at least they tried to give it a wrapup in the time they had left. but it's just one more reason we need a remake, not that we'll ever get one *sad*


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> Remind me to Rep you when your unsealed XD


Will do.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 3, 2010)

the ending of the first anime was touching as fuck, legit.
Nagi disappearing at that moment, Asuna's sudden death shit hit the fan so quick near the end it was suffocating.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 4, 2010)

well i got hold of volume 28 to add to my collection last night, as i much prefer reading in print rather than online... (Of course i have decent translations of the first few volumes printed out as there's no way i'm reading the vomit that is their early volume translations)

but it's my understanding that was the last volume they were translating into english atm. is there a new deal for the remaining volumes, as stopping now would annoy me and make my special Negima shelf look incomplete


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 4, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> well i got hold of volume 28 to add to my collection last night, as i much prefer reading in print rather than online... (Of course i have decent translations of the first few volumes printed out as there's no way i'm reading the vomit that is their early volume translations)
> 
> but it's my understanding that was the last volume they were translating into english atm. is there a new deal for the remaining volumes, as stopping now would annoy me and make my special Negima shelf look incomplete


It's because Kodansha is revoking all their licenses and opening their own US manga division, basically putting Del Ray out of business.  Presumably they'll be picking up where Del Ray left off eventually, but it could take a while.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 4, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> It's because Kodansha is revoking all their licenses and opening their own US manga division, basically putting Del Ray out of business.  Presumably they'll be picking up where Del Ray left off eventually, but it could take a while.



well that's annoying, but as long as they get to it eventually i guess i can survive... having a half-finished series would irk me no end...


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 10, 2010)

his boss seems genuinely disappointed about losing him as a worker


*Spoiler*: __ 



Two weeks and still no Setsuna vs Tsukiyomi, damn you ken.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 10, 2010)

i salivate moistly at the thought of this chapter... 


*Spoiler*: _newest chapter_ 



 i get the feeling that the apocalypse will fail but the Lifemaker will be revived. i've felt for a long time that the Lifemaker would have to come back, so Negi can better Nagi


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> It's because Kodansha is revoking all their licenses and opening their own US manga division, basically putting Del Ray out of business.  Presumably they'll be picking up where Del Ray left off eventually, but it could take a while.



And I recently had started to actually buy the volumes. Just my luck.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Charcan said:


> And I recently had started to actually buy the volumes. Just my luck.



well as of precisely today we are only four volumes behind the japanese which isn't so bad... hopefully they'll be sorting it soon. Negima is a top seller in the US so it should be one of the ones they get a move on with i hope


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 11, 2010)

How good is this manga/anime and can it be compared to hXh, bleach, naruto, one piece and e.t.c. please try giving me a slightly detailed response.

thanks a lot in advanced.

*ps*
is the anime gonna continue at all or is it confirmed that the anime will never continue.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 11, 2010)

The manga itself is a slow starter. To get to the better parts of it and understand the story completely its best to read it from beginning to current, though most don't do that. It is, in my opinion better than bleach and naruto by leaps and bounds, better than one piece, and on level terms with HxH, though I haven't read that particular manga. 

The Manga is about a young magister in training who gets assigned to teach at an all girls middle school in Mahora academy (I believe its Mahora Academy City). There he is to undergo his magister magi training, though things don't go quite as planned. His main drive is to find his father, whom saved him from a imminent death (Gangsta style might I add  ). Its a highly diverse manga thats worth a try. If you liked Love Hina, this will blow your mind :3 


The Anime's both are done; but there are ova's for the series. 

Spring + Summer 

Ala Alba Training Arc

Magical World Arc 

Special Yue chapter ova 

Movie (With unknown details released)


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> How good is this manga/anime and can it be compared to hXh, bleach, naruto, one piece and e.t.c. please try giving me a slightly detailed response.
> 
> thanks a lot in advanced.



okay, the first 2 volumes... that's about 16 chapters are very different to the rest of the manga, pure unwanted harem stuff like love hina, as the publishers wanted ken to do a love hina type manga and he wanted to do a shonen. now your milage may vary on this, but i find them quite amusing, but most people hate them  

starting in volume 3 is where it becomes more properly shonen, with the first major adversary. some people still find this bit a bit too fanservicey (And the fanservice never goes away throughout the whole manga but it does drop a bit) but its a reasonable read for everyone i'd say.

Volume 4 starts the Kyoto arc, which is where people normally reccomend joining the manga if you can't bear to read through the heaps of 31 schoolgirls getting naked all the time in the prior volumes. i wouldn't reccomend starting any later than this as you miss out on a lot of character development/motivations (such as some of my favourite characters like Nodoka, Yue and Setsuna.) 

After this its smooth shonen sailing with pleasing heaps of fanservice up until volume 9, which starts the festival arc, which is one of the best arcs in any shonen manga. trust me on this.

so from there onwards its comparable to a better version of bleach/naruto with heaps of fanservice and propper shipping potential. the combat gets awesome, and later on there's a volume long fight that tops anything just about 

so, my reccomendations... struggle through volumes 1 - 2 online if you can, (NEVER read the official translations for volumes 1-3, they are crappy gag dubs at best, always do them online) but i reccomend doing it just for the characterization, but don't let it cloud your judgement upon the manga, because from there onwards it becomes more and more shonen and more and more awesome 

so in short, don't be put off by the start, there's a gem of a manga hidden in there, with a heady mixture of epic fighting, sweet villains, naked girls, shipping and great supporting cast, who never fall into the fodder trap. you wouldn't think such a mizture would work, but it does 

edit: about the anime, the first one isn't bad, the second one starts good but fades to crap after episode 7 or so

and the ala alba and magical world OVA's are excellent, faithful adaptions of the manga itself, just that they are from right in the middle, so don't watch em until you've read past that bit


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 11, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> okay, the first 2 volumes... that's about 16 chapters are very different to the rest of the manga, pure unwanted harem stuff like love hina, as the publishers wanted ken to do a love hina type manga and he wanted to do a shonen. now your milage may vary on this, but i find them quite amusing, but most people hate them
> 
> starting in volume 3 is where it becomes more properly shonen, with the first major adversary. some people still find this bit a bit too fanservicey (And the fanservice never goes away throughout the whole manga but it does drop a bit) but its a reasonable read for everyone i'd say.
> 
> ...


how do you think i should watch the anime, should i watch the first one that came out or the newer version. also which of this is related to the manga. i heard the first anime ended as a filler and the second anime followed the manga.

thanks a lot for the reply it really helped. it's just that i am more of an anime person but i'll still try reading the manga after the anime ends to see if i'll follow. Just curious are you more of a anime or manga person and did this anime got you into manga and do you feel disappointed when you think you might never see your favorite fights or the manga in general animated. and is the anime finished forever.

*PS**
anyone can answer this question*

thanks in advanced.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> how do you think i should watch the anime, should i watch the first one that came out or the newer version. also which of this is related to the manga. i heard the first anime ended as a filler and the second anime followed the manga.
> 
> thanks a lot for the reply it really helped. it's just that i am more of an anime person but i'll still try reading the manga after the anime ends to see if i'll follow. Just curious are you more of a anime or manga person and did this anime got you into manga and do you feel disappointed when you think you might never see your favorite fights or the manga in general animated. and is the anime finished forever.
> 
> ...



well, i actually watched the first anime first, and it wasn't bad, so i checked out the manga then and was blown away. because it ends abrubptly (it _ does _ have a gecko ending, but its actually quite good) the Kyoto arc is kinda chopped, it loses a major character and quite a chunk of my favourite characters development (makes me sad...) but becuase it ends shortly after that it doesn't matter too much. it's watchable, for sure 

There are two specials for this as well. they are rabdom but amusing 

Obviously though as the anime covers volumes 1-4 where it's more love-hina type action than shonen you only get fights and stuff towards the middle/end, so buyer beware as they say 

Second anime, the series 2 remake, it doesn't follow the manga at all, but it starts REALLY well, the first 7 episodes are genious... unfortunately it then all goes to balls... can't have everything i guess...

then you have the ala alba OAV's. Three episodes covering an arc around volume 19. they are canon and pretty damn good...

but even better, directly after that you have 4, soon to be 5 magical world OAV's, covering the start of that arc... they are AWESOME   the fight in the first one is excellent


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 11, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> well, i actually watched the first anime first, and it wasn't bad, so i checked out the manga then and was blown away. because it ends abrubptly (it _ does _ have a gecko ending, but its actually quite good) the Kyoto arc is kinda chopped, it loses a major character and quite a chunk of my favourite characters development (makes me sad...) but becuase it ends shortly after that it doesn't matter too much. it's watchable, for sure
> 
> There are two specials for this as well. they are rabdom but amusing
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot again but you never answered if the fact that you have to read the manga instead of watching the anime reduces the enjoyment for you. e.g do you enjoy reading the fight as opposed to watching them.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> Thanks a lot again but you never answered if the fact that you have to read the manga instead of watching the anime reduces the enjoyment for you. e.g do you enjoy reading the fight as opposed to watching them.



for me personally it doesn't ruin the enjoyment either having read or wartched first, depending on which way around i do it. Both mediums have their own take on things, and i'll admit it would be awesome to see the whole thing animated properly in the vein of the ala alba/magical world arcs.

i don't think it would spoil your enjoyment of the manga to watch the first series first, although the Kyoto arc is better in manga form, for reasons stated above, but it might confuse you if you watched the Ala Alba/Magical world OVA's first, seeing as they fall halfway through the story...

reading the manga first might make you curse the fact the anime ends where it does though 

both things have their merits, i was surprised at how close the first anime was to the manga, at least up until just before Kyoto, but when the manga kicked into high gear it left the anime in the dust, but like i said, the anime is an anjoyable love-hinaesque watch, just watch for the left-field ending 

i do enjoy reading the fights, but i'll admit when i watched the first magical world OVA i was awestruck at how well it translated to the screen. it's helped by the fact being an OVA they spent effort and cash on the animation quality... but getting to see some of my favourite characters mixing it up in crisp animated form was boss


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 11, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> for me personally it doesn't ruin the enjoyment either having read or wartched first, depending on which way around i do it. Both mediums have their own take on things, and i'll admit it would be awesome to see the whole thing animated properly in the vein of the ala alba/magical world arcs.
> 
> i don't think it would spoil your enjoyment of the manga to watch the first series first, although the Kyoto arc is better in manga form, for reasons stated above, but it might confuse you if you watched the Ala Alba/Magical world OVA's first, seeing as they fall halfway through the story...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot again, do you know a website i could read a colored version of the manga because I found a website that was showing a colored version of Naruto.

*PS*
is the manga about to finish or has it finished/hiatus.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 11, 2010)

nah, havn't heard of such a website alas. whether one exists or not i couldn't say.

Manga is still running, according to the Word of God it's three quarters done at the moment


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 11, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> nah, havn't heard of such a website alas. whether one exists or not i couldn't say.
> 
> Manga is still running, according to the Word of God it's three quarters done at the moment


Thanks a lots. I think i'll watch the old anime first, then the newer one then I,ll read the manga from the beginning.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

I won't trust any Word of God about how much of the manga is done unless he said it very recently. Mangakas get greedy, inspired, drunk, or all of the above. 

It's not over till last chapter with big fat THE END words at the end, and maybe not even then.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Well it was said in tankobon thirty or thirty one so it was fairly recent. Still I'm all for more negima as long as the quality remains high. after all I await each chapter like a very excited dog wagging it's tail


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I won't trust any Word of God about how much of the manga is done unless he said it very recently. Mangakas get greedy, inspired, drunk, or all of the above.
> 
> It's not over till last chapter with big fat THE END words at the end, and maybe not even then.



He didn't say it was 3 quarters; he said it was roughly above half done. Remember the trick he pulled on everyone. "When Zazie shows her real form, the manga is nearing it's end" Then out comes Her sister, Dubbed "Poyo" Rainyday. I found that so epic xD but yea were gonna hit 450+ chaps easy.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyway can't wait till the tournament finals get animated. It's gonna be epic.

How many OAVs till it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Anyway can't wait till the tournament finals get animated. It's gonna be epic.
> 
> How many OAVs till it?



Oh it's going to be beyond epic, seeing Rakan Vs. Negi will make my day


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 12, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Anyway can't wait till the tournament finals get animated. It's gonna be epic.
> 
> How many OAVs till it?


The only OAV that has not come out yet is the Yue extra which comes out Jan. 17, the only hope left for Rakan Vs Negi is the movie coming out next year but no details about it's content have been release.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 12, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> The only OAV that has not come out yet is the Yue extra which comes out Jan. 17, the only hope left for Rakan Vs Negi is the movie coming out next year but no details about it's content have been release.



Really? Really?!


If they elect to show Yue antics but not Rakan vs Negi I'm gonna swim the oncean and destroy Tokyo like the motherfucking Godzilla.

I mean damn!


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 12, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> He didn't say it was 3 quarters; he said it was roughly above half done. Remember the trick he pulled on everyone. "When Zazie shows her real form, the manga is nearing it's end" Then out comes Her sister, Dubbed "Poyo" Rainyday. I found that so epic xD but yea were gonna hit 450+ chaps easy.


He said something similar back in volume 18, so who knows.  Personally I doubt it'll go that much longer.  The Magic World arc won't be the end of the manga, but I think it'll be the beginning of the end.  There won't be another huge arc like this one was.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah at best we've got probably two arcs left to be honest


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we'll get the demon world arc in future what with all the mentions of it.


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 12, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll get the demon world arc in future what with all the mentions of it.


Well just because it's been mentioned doesn't necessarily mean they'll be going there, but if there's some big revelation that that's where Negi's father and/or mother are for some reason at the end of this arc I guess it's possible.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 13, 2010)

well we have to resolve this situation, implement Negi's plan to save the Magic world, find his father, and ship Negi with.... erm 

anyway, i reckon around 400 will be the finish roughly


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 13, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> well we have to resolve this situation, implement Negi's plan to save the Magic world, find his father, and ship Negi with.... erm
> 
> anyway, i reckon around 400 will be the finish roughly



That's the minimalist version. Considering Ken's writing style it could well be much more. Just look what he did with three day festival. He loves his side-plots.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 13, 2010)

tru and i can think of several other things that could do with being resolved as well. in any case, the more the merrier


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 14, 2010)

Wheres my Negima!?


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 14, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Wheres my Negima!?



i know, tis terrible. Maybe we'll get two chapters at once if they delay much longer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2010)

Going to be interesting to see what Yue has in store to counteract Asuna's abilities. Natsumi's certainly getting her time to shine, ironically it will involve being as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 16, 2010)

Link for Chapter 308 (v2) is back up for those who missed the first one.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 16, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Link for Chapter 380 (v2) is back up for those who missed the first one.


You mean chapter 308, not 380. 

Thank you for fetching the chapter for us though.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 16, 2010)

*edits post.*

Dunno what you're talking about. 

And you're welcome.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked the Chamo expressions parts, pretty rich.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, this plan is _so_ going to fail.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah... scans are out.
I can't wait till asuna is free. free to kick some ass.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for the all people who don't know just how epic Negima has become.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2010)

Epic chapter was epic


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 17, 2010)

Since the "Master of the Grave" is a woman it could either be Arika or the mysterious woman in the statue who is the first daughter of the Lifemaker. 

I severely doubt its Chao.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 17, 2010)

aye, Chao shouldn't exist in this part of the timeline, as she went back to her own time, so i can't see it being her.

I don't think it'd be Arika either though...

it could be someone new, or yes, it could be someone related to the Lifemaker or the first heroine.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 17, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I feel sorry for the all people who don't know just how epic Negima has become.


Agreed. 

All they do is bitch and complain about the early chapters which weren't even that bad IMO.

Though this manga quickly became something awesome once the festival arc swung around.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 17, 2010)

I was hoping it was Zect, but guess not if it's a woman...


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2010)

Good chapter as always Q_Q.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2010)

Still no Mana Vs. Poyo...oh well still a a  good chapter


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 17, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Agreed.
> 
> All they do is bitch and complain about the early chapters which weren't even that bad IMO.
> 
> Though this manga quickly became something awesome once the festival arc swung around.



Exactly! Read the last 50 or so odd chapters, & the huge romantic aspect of the manga is pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Still no Mana Vs. Poyo...oh well still a a  good chapter



Yeah, I'm _really_ hoping it doesn't all happen off-panel. She's been my favourite girl from Class 2-A since the beginning of the series, along with Kaede.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd love to see it too, though ever since 306, I've been assuming we won't get to see it all.


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 18, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Yeah, I'm _really_ hoping it doesn't all happen off-panel. She's been my favourite girl from Class 2-A since the beginning of the series, along with Kaede.


I have already giving up all hope of seen the Poyo vs Mana fight, the bad thing about a author that cares more about plot than showing fights is that if the fights don't add anything to the plot he won't show it. For example Mana vs Kaede wasn't shown because we had already seen what both fighters can do and the fight was going to end in a draw anyway so there wasn't much point in showing it, the same with this fight it never had much built up and Mana doesn't really need to win the fight since she only needs to keep Poyo occupy so that she doesn't try to stop Negi's group so if any part of the fight is shown it would just be them fighting on with no winner which would be pointless. The only thing that I could see coming out of Poyo and Mana been reveal to be demons is the next major arc been set up in the demon world, with Negi trying to make use of Poyo's research institute or something. The only other extra fight I believe we well get to see is Tsukuyomi vs Setsuna simply because theres to much built up for it no to be shown and since Tsukuyomi is currently kicking Setsuna's ass we are require to see how she enps up winning. Well anyway things should really heat up by chapter 310.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 18, 2010)

It was nice to see Kaede get a cool little powerup in 309, with that whole phasing feat. Looks like it's going to be a fun chapter, I can't wait to see 310.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah considering 310 is taking place entirely at the alter, according to what i've heard, i assume that it'll be epic 

as for the romamce disappearing in the last 50 chapters i disagree. while it's taken a back seat (as one would expect, as its clobberin' time at the moment in the manga) it's still there as a potent undercurrent, which contributes to the unique feel the manga, and makes the characters more personable and easier to care about.

edit: heh at vetus they've got some 310 spoilers already... not a lot, but some


----------



## White Rook (Nov 18, 2010)

has already pictures of chapter 310.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Catellite is back in action.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2010)

HO shit, epic spoilers


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 18, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> HO shit, epic spoilers



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah, Fate blocking the Catellite's beam like is nothing, Kotaro copying Rakan!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

Scantlation for  now out.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 21, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Scantlation for  now out.


Awesome.

Thanks for getting this for us, KY.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't blame Natsumi for being scared out of her mind with such a deadly foe that close to her. At least now the real battle will begin.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah, can hardly wait for 310... and from the rumours i've heard about 311...

it's all happening now, shame during december we'll get like 1/2 chapters only 

still, at least it'll keep us hungry


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 22, 2010)

wow...DAMN, Fate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2010)

Good chapter, looking foward to 310 and 311



SunlightHeartPlus said:


> yeah, can hardly wait for 310... and from the rumours i've heard about 311...
> 
> it's all happening now, *shame during december we'll get like 1/2 chapters only *
> 
> still, at least it'll keep us hungry



Why would that be?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesomeness as usual. Things are really getting intense in this manga. It's so deeply moving and beautiful. 



I can't wait for the next several chapters.


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Good chapter, looking foward to 310 and 311
> 
> Why would that be?


According to what I read in AQS, is because of Ken's normal break and the two week break giving to all weekly mangakas for New Years. Quoting from Hata the schedule should be like this:


> 310 on 52 on 11/24
> 311 on 1 on 12/01
> break on 2&3 on 12/08
> break on 12/15
> ...


Also something extra for fans of Monster Hunter if you haven't already hear about it.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 22, 2010)

Damn!

Fate is not to be messed with, that guy is hardcore.

If it wasn't for Kotaro the lot of them would be dead by now. 

But Yeah I don't see them succeeding by themselves. Maaaybe to the get Asuna part but they won't get through the gate without beating Fate.

And Man we will find out what the Lifemaker is? I'm thrilled. 




SunlightHeartPlus said:


> yeah, can hardly wait for 310... and from the rumours i've heard about 311...



What rumors? 



SunlightHeartPlus said:


> it's all happening now, shame during december we'll get like 1/2 chapters only
> 
> still, at least it'll keep us hungry



Yeah we are reaching the climax of this arc here.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2010)

Fate is quickly climbing the ranks of my favorite villain ever. Jeez that guy is not to be trifled with


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm kind of wondering how Setsuna and Mana are performing in their fights. We haven't seen them for a while so it looks like Akamatsu is doing their fights off panel, unfortunately.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, fate... you are such a dangerous individual.
His senses are just retardedly keen.

I wander what he... IS? I think he is a golem.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 23, 2010)

okay, this may or not be true, but it's from usually reliable sources 

But, here goes... 
*Spoiler*: _MEGA possible 311/312 spoliers, read et yer own peril_ 




*Spoiler*: _you SURE?_ 



 Well, okay then, from what i hear in 311 it's been said that some of Negi's party get eternal petrified 








*Spoiler*: _annendum to above, 310 spoilers, bad bad spoilers, beware!_ 



 Word on the street is that Bea, Sayo and Yuna are stoned in 310... ouch. 




yeah well i'm kinda hoping on the anime fromt that the movie will sell super well... money talks and all... but a 26 episode series just covering the festival arc would have been so boss... 

edit again... RAWS for 310 are out at vetus on AQS forums, and the spoilers were confirmed accurate... now if it gets worse in 311 like the rumours i've read.... :sadface:


----------



## stream (Nov 24, 2010)

1) Holy... Getting rough! I hope we don't get to see the whole group statued one by one until the last one standing finally finds the right trick.

2) Time to save the world... At least, the ritual has probably been interrupted.

3) Even if Nodoka got the right key, it would probably be hard for her to stay alive if Fate tried to kill her

4) Asuna's magic cancellation seems to work some of the time only... It seems like it would cancel Natsumi's artifact automatically, but then you wonder about Kaede's magic cape... Bah, probably, a wizard did it.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 24, 2010)

Bitches that mess with Fate shall get stoned


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 24, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Bitches that mess with Fate shall get stoned


QFT

December is going to suck, after 311 is going to be four weeks before we get 312!


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 24, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> QFT
> 
> December is going to suck, after 311 is going to be four weeks before we get 312!



Four weeks?!

You mean like whole goddamn *MONTH?!*


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 24, 2010)

^Yeah 3 break weeks and another week to actually get the chapter. Another issue is knowing Ken, next chapter is probably going to have a huge ass cliffhanger!


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 24, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^Yeah 3 break weeks and another week to actually get the chapter. Another issue is knowing Ken, next chapter is probably going to have a huge ass cliffhanger!



Yeah I can see that. They are hightailing to the Gate they did mange to somehow lose Fate and it looks like they are gonna make it when suddenly The Master of the Grave shows up and blocks the path. O shit they got no plans for such an situation. What are they gonna do?!













You'll find out in month time, suckers!!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I'm kind of wondering how Setsuna and Mana are performing in their fights. We haven't seen them for a while so it looks like Akamatsu is doing their fights off panel, unfortunately.



I'm expecting the Setsuna fight to be good because Tsukuyomi has been kinda escalating and Setsuna needs to stop her and slash the sin out of her. If it all happens off-panel or with a brief repeat of their earlier back and forths, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 25, 2010)

well, things take a turn for the worse in 311 according to Kenny's twitter, so yes, i expect brutal cliffhangerage 

something like Master of the Grave appearing and owning Kaede, while Setsuna is down and Tsukiyomi is readying the final blow...

something bad, anyway


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 25, 2010)

stream said:


> 4) Asuna's magic cancellation seems to work some of the time only... It seems like it would cancel Natsumi's artifact automatically, but then you wonder about Kaede's magic cape... Bah, probably, a wizard did it.


Well the cloak doesn't really have anything specific to disperse, it's just a gate to and from a different space.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

For all those who know; I've found a RAW version of The Yue Special. Hard as hell to find, let me tell you.  anyways heres your special treat!


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

nice. 

anyway, the spoilers for 311....

let's just say cliffhanger is a little bit of an understatement


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> nice.
> 
> anyway, the spoilers for 311....
> 
> let's just say cliffhanger is a little bit of an understatement



I wanna Know D: Where are you getting this info?!


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

AQS Negima forums.... these spoilers a bit a bit speculative, being roughly translated from some japanese spoilers, but every spoiler i've picked up from there has ben right so far, so if this one is too....

c133 Chinese

posts towards the bottom of the page. They are _ so _ out there I don't know whether to believe them or not, but Ken _ did _ say 311 things get really bad for the girls...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

Ouch. Your Right.. D:


EDIT: 

Just watched the Yue ova. Not bad, the fight with the Griffin dragon was portrayed rather well; and Yue looked badass on a broom if thats even possible


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

all the OVA's have been totally awesome so far and i would certainly pay heaps of cash for a dubbed release....

in fact i'd pay 10 quid an episode for that level of quality for a total remake of Negima... say 150 episodes, only 1500 it'd be worth it 

as for the now more fleshed out spoilers... all i can say is 

three weeks to wait after this chapter before the next, if the spoilers are even half true this'll be the most nailbiting cliffhanger ever....



never has your final spoilered sig image been so true...


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 29, 2010)

It's not like it's final you know, if any girl get stoned(erm) they will be turned back eventually- not to mention that Negi might reconsider the "let's be friends Fate-kun!" plan.


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 29, 2010)

Link removed
Some scans have appear and all I have to said is "OH SHIT!" 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean 3 new Fate's (lightning one looks cool), and poor Chachamaru (those who post in the OBD should know EM is going to be mad went he reads this chapter!)


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Link removed
> Some scans have appear and all I have to said is "OH SHIT!"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yep, and 
*Spoiler*: _more bad mojo_ 



 my favourite character gets nailed by the new thundery Fate.... it's all going down!


----------



## White Rook (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Chachamaru page is likely the most brutal page I have seen from Akamatsu.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, EM is going to go batshit insane once he sees what happens to poor Chachamaru. 





*Spoiler*: _EDIT_ 



Should we let EM know in advance so that he's at least mentally prepared?


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

nah, he deserves to suffer for never voting Negima MoTM, even if his reasons are good


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You can if you want, but I just know I am not going to be the one to tell him! Back on topic, the wait for the next chapter may kill me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, this is the mother of all three week cliffhangers for sure...

i know this was foreshadowed in a single throwaway panel earlier on, but no way did i ever expect this!


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

"And I so hoped for guy Fate with Negi kiss...

But no, author had to introduce female Fate for that, such trolling" 

Anonymous poster of other form trolled correctly.  

And


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least EM can say Cattelite pwned Fate 3....even though he'll get revived. 

>*secondary characters actually kill the main antagonist, without help from the main character*
What the hell Akamatsu, this is a shounen manga, secondary characters are NOT supposed to do things right, they are supposed to job to the main villian.

>*Fate clones appear and start raping everybody*
.. yeah, like that.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

well at least if we visit the OBD 
*Spoiler*: _311 spoilers_ 



 when we say Fate vs someone now we can use all the Fate's lol


----------



## White Rook (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




AKAMATSUUUUUUU


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

--currently making a picture explaining how shit just got real--


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 29, 2010)

ULTIMO

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Sextum is a female Averruncus going after Negi!


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ULTIMO
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 I see what Ken Did there


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

well i think we can just safely say...

_ damn _


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 29, 2010)

WTF is going on?! 

*WTF is going on?!* 

*WTF is going on?! *


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 29, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

my mind is full of f**k, as they say...

i think i'm going to freeze myself cartman style for three weeks...


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> WTF is going on?!
> 
> *WTF is going on?!*
> 
> *WTF is going on?! *


See I was right about the cliffhanger wasn't I, next couple of weeks are going to suck.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 29, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> See I was right about the cliffhanger wasn't I, next couple of weeks are going to suck.



When we think it can't get anymore epic Ken ups the ante.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _difficult thoughts of 311_ 



 the only problem being, unless Negi gets up now, or Takamichi and Godel show up... i can't see a solution other than a lot of bodies. fleeing _ was _ an option, but against 3 fates? Casualties would be immense and Kaede wouldn't be able to save them all with her cloak in time.... ahhh the wait will be slaughterous....


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 29, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> *Spoiler*: _difficult thoughts of 311_
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem being, unless Negi gets up now, or Takamichi and Godel show up... i can't see a solution other than a lot of bodies. fleeing _ was _ an option, but against 3 fates? Casualties would be immense and Kaede wouldn't be able to save them all with her cloak in time.... ahhh the wait will be slaughterous....



*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering #4 is on the GPS and #5 took the key from Nodoka escape is no an option, either we get reinforcements or Negi wakes up in ultra demon god mode otherwise I don't see a way out of this.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 29, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Considering #4 is on the GPS and #5 took the key from Nodoka escape is no an option, either we get reinforcements or Negi wakes up in ultra demon god mode otherwise I don't see a way out of this.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Ken pulls something new that we  won't see coming. He does that. A lot.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> WTF is going on?!
> 
> *WTF is going on?!*
> 
> *WTF is going on?! *



*Well My friend...* 


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

*Shit Just got Real. Real Fucked up by massive Trolling done by mr. Ken*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit. Did not expect that to happen to Chachamaru .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2010)

What an action packed chapter and quite a few characters went down for the count. Not surprising since the opponent is Fate. Now, I can wait for ch.311 to come out


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

I expect such levels of trolling through FemFate.

Akamatsuuuuu indeed.

Maybe Godel will buff up like Master Roshi too.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 30, 2010)

Fate is just insane. I don't know what to even say anymore.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I expect such levels of trolling through FemFate.
> 
> Akamatsuuuuu indeed.
> 
> Maybe Godel will buff up like Master Roshi too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*>secondary characters actually kill the main antagonist, without help from the main character*
What the hell Akamatsu, this is a shounen manga, secondary characters are NOT supposed to do things right, they are supposed to job to the main villian.

*>Fate clones appear and start raping everybody*
.. yeah, like that.


 

oops


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Any bets on what other seemingly throwaway panel will come back to bite the characters in the ass?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Any bets on what other seemingly throwaway panel will come back to bite the characters in the ass?



Dont know


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Come on, do you expect to shoulder an entire forum section for a month with that attitude?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Come on, do you expect to shoulder an entire forum section for a month with that attitude?



Actually..  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd laugh my ass off if we saw Herman again. I call Something unexpected for The escape


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Try this link instead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

Uck 311 got totally spoiled >_> though the spoilers were about 310

(wrists)


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Uck 311 got totally spoiled >_> though the spoilers were about 310
> 
> (wrists)



and it's not like having that chapter spoiled is dull and staid either... alas for you!


----------



## stream (Nov 30, 2010)

"Love" the fact Honya get interrupted in the middle of the Relocate order... Hmpf.

Aaanyway... Tertium is not dead. Considering the other three are not likely to have the same personality as him, they are not interested in Negi... And Akamatsu is not going to waste the character development.

By the way, does anybody else find suspicious that Akira did not do a pactio with Negi...?
...
...

*Spoiler*: __ 



And that there is not much difference between Akira and Arika


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2010)

okay. Just saw the full chapter for 311 

link  c133 Chinese 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay...So in the wake of Chacha getting wtfpwned raped, she shows that a full power Cattilite is DEVASTATING! The damn thing hit the ground, which is supposedly thousands of miles down and the explosion alone reached almost to the bottom tip of the palace. someone needs to calc that asap. Shit has indeed gotten real.





For those who want a low-down on the situation since They got to the gravekeepers palace, a poster from another forum got it down pretty much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so the current situation is as follows:

Negi, Yuna, Sayo, Asuna, Bea and Chacharmaru are out of commission.

Setsuna's still battling Tsukuyomi.

Mana's still battling Poyo-Zazie.

The World Tree is going nuts at Mahora, leaving Professor Akashi, the headmaster, and the teachers to prepare for the worst.

Evangeline, Eishun and Al are still having tea.

Takamichi and Godel are on the defensive lines.

Ayaka, the cheerleaders, the twins and Chizuru are making their way back to Mahora.

Satomi, Satsuki, and Zazie are doing whatever in the background.

Kotaro's screwed with Tertium of Earth, unless Chachamaru's satellite cannon obliterated him (highly doubt it considering he's more of a cheat than Rakan).

Konoka, Chisame, Akira, Ako, Ku Fei, Luna and Chamo are with Negi against Sextium of Ice. >_>;

Misora, Cocone, Haruna, Colette, Takane, Mei and Johnny are facing Quartum of Fire.

Anya is safe in Kaede's cloak.

Nodoka, Makie, Kaede, Natsumi, Kazumi, and Yue are facing Quintum of Wind.

Chibi-mage's identity still hasn't been revealed (but is supposedly female).

And Fate's groupies are just hanging out with a half-Dynamis.

Does that pretty much sum all of the current plot points up?

That said, if we have any more plot twists, we're probably going to be seeing more groupies of the other Fates popping out of nowhere, leaving Ala Alba completely outnumbered (and outgirled  ).

Seriously, Negi could barely fight Tertium in all of their clashes so far. Unless Sextium, Quartum and Quintum are weaker than Tertium, the only way to defeat them is with either a more powerful artifact or a huge deus ex machina that no one expects (like Luna takes Negi's form as a distraction or something). Akira's Pactio would have to do something against the ice element (if she gets one). Also, Luna still has a Pactio artifact that hasn't been revealed yet (although the other groupies won't take that standing down).


----------



## stream (Dec 1, 2010)

The whole raw makes it clear that, had there been only one fate, the plan would have worked about perfectly... Wow.

By the way, we have:
3rd - earth
4th - fire
5th - wind
6th - ice

I'll go on a limb and say that the 1st was water:
Aizen and the Art of War

So what was the second? The next traditional elements are wood or metal. In Naruto, there's also electricity, but I doubt it is, since the wind one seems to be using ligntning...


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 1, 2010)

speaking of throwaway panels, remember what Chao said to Negi when she talked about time travel... 'would you go back and undo the sadness in your past?'

not saying it's likely, but a future Negi popping in about now could help solve things... and with Ken anything is possible


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 1, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> speaking of throwaway panels, remember what Chao said to Negi when she talked about time travel... 'would you go back and undo the sadness in your past?'
> 
> not saying it's likely, but a future Negi popping in about now could help solve things... and with Ken anything is possible



If you call it, imma rep you for a month


----------



## Ender (Dec 1, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> WTF is going on?!
> 
> *WTF is going on?!*
> 
> *WTF is going on?! *





Basilikos said:


> Shit just got real.



^that...and 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Regardless of how many fates there are, once Negi see's what happened to Cha, fate's fate is death :sanji


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 1, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> If you call it, imma rep you for a month



your rep power is not enough.
I will do it 

In regards to 311

*Holy shit.*


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They left Yuuna... the poor girl is dust now


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 1, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They left Yuuna... the poor girl is dust now



No they got her. Shes in the cloak 

Also, this is what Ken is doing behind our backs right now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXjS7gv6e0&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 1, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Negi could barely fight Tertium in all of their clashes so far.



*Spoiler*: __ 



To be fair, the last time Negi fought Fate he was *much* weaker.  We haven't seen how he compares now.  Remember Dynamis was supposed to be almost as strong as Fate, if Negi retains any of the power he had when he went berserk against him he could have a chance.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 1, 2010)

This is true, but the said could be said for Fate, which sucks to say; he never took negi serious, not once. All he used against him was Stone, and we know he can pull some gaara shit out his ass like a pro  but on a serious note it would've been an epic fight, too bad unlike most mangaka, he trolled us out an epic climatic fight and actually did a storyline


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 1, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, this is what Ken is doing behind our backs right now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXjS7gv6e0&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


Lol you make it seem like Akamatsu were Kubo or something.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## ensoriki (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope Kotaro attempts ME in a desperate attempt to save everyone, instead of Negi or someone saving them all.
Should work relatively well even though he's a pretty upbeat guy right? He is half demon so it would probably flow with him.

Yeah crazy wish I suppose but I think it be nice for Kotaro to be unable to control ME period since he's part demon and then just curb stomp the fates and fall off the grave keepers palace .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 2, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I hope Kotaro attempts ME in a desperate attempt to save everyone, instead of Negi or someone saving them all.
> Should work relatively well even though he's a pretty upbeat guy right? He is half demon so it would probably flow with him.
> 
> Yeah crazy wish I suppose but I think it be nice for Kotaro to be unable to control ME period since he's part demon and then just curb stomp the fates and fall off the grave keepers palace .



You just gave me another idea.

During the arc's final fight Negi or Fate or someone will make the entire palace collapse to the ground. Hey, if it worked for Marvel's Siege event it can work here.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 2, 2010)

Huzzah for ideas!


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 2, 2010)

Huzzah! but Kens been trolling us too much to come up with radical Ideas. Next thing we know he'll pull some out of the bag shit that will make us shit bricks like this picture 

ch.330 


on this site


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 4, 2010)

Get ready.


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 4, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> nah, he deserves to suffer for never voting Negima MoTM, even if his reasons are good


What are his reasons?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 4, 2010)

There can be no reason not to vote for Negima in MotM threads.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 5, 2010)

So Close...


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

Something needs to be done about those people who keep trolling Negima in MotM threads.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 5, 2010)

I really need to get back into this since I kinda lost touch with it, after seeing that OVA it got me interested again.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Something needs to be done about those people who keep trolling Negima in MotM threads.



MOTM is worthless.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

why do you say that?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 5, 2010)

This pertains to the Antagonists


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 5, 2010)

@Basilikos
I agree with EF, besides helping keep discussions more organize MOTM serves no real perpose. There nothing that can be discuse in MOTM sub-section that can't be discuse here, I don't see why you are so upset about people trolling the voting thread is not like it's anything important or necessary.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm upset about it because it's done out of spite. I'm not voicing my displeasure from a pragmatics standpoint.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 6, 2010)

^Why does it matter if its out of spite or not at the end it doesn't matter, and you saw what complaining in the thread resulted in (and not everyone is voting out of spite). Really if Negima wins MOTM good if it doesn't then just discuss what you want to discuss here it does not really matter.

Now for something different, is it just me or is finding good Negima fanart that isn't about any of the girls been all cutesy really difficult. It's hard to find good action oriented fanart, hell it's hard to find fanart of the male cast period. The only girls with good fanart are kaede and Chacha (Eva, Asuna and Setsuna have like one or two good ones each), and Negi is the only male character with same decent fanart (and by that I mean about two good ones). I had found it almost impossible to find good art for the rest of the male cast, i.e Jack, Kurt, Graf Herrman, Kagetarou, Kotaro ect...


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^Why does it matter if its out of spite or not at the end it doesn't matter, and you saw what complaining in the thread resulted in (and not everyone is voting out of spite). Really if Negima wins MOTM good if it doesn't then just discuss what you want to discuss here it does not really matter.


I won't discuss this matter any further but I just want to make my stance clear. A lot of people bash the manga when they have not even read it to give it a fair chance. I'm not denouncing the troll/blind, bashing hive mind votes from a consequentialist standpoint but from a virtue ethics standpoint. The practicality or end result of the matter is irrelevant.



> Now for something different, is it just me or is finding good Negima fanart that isn't about any of the girls been all cutesy really difficult. It's hard to find good action oriented fanart, hell it's hard to find fanart of the male cast period. The only girls with good fanart are kaede and Chacha (Eva, Asuna and Setsuna have like one or two good ones each), and Negi is the only male character with same decent fanart (and by that I mean about 2). I had found it almost impossible to find good art for the rest of the male cast, i.e Jack, Kurt, Graf Herrman, Kagetarou, Kotaro ect...


I've had this problem as well. 

Lately, I've been looking for some good stock of Eva that portrays her as the badass she is. Yet, most of what I find looks like pedo bait. 

I've looked everywhere:


Deviantart
Pixiv
The booru sites
Konachan
Google
Moe Imouto
Oreno Imouto
E-Shuu Shuu
Minitokyo
Zerochan
But I can't find anything good of her that looks badass. :/

I've had lots of difficulties finding good pics of Rakan, Dynamis, and Fate too.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 6, 2010)

^Well let's just drop it then, it's just the kind of thing I believe people shouldn't bother themselves with. 

 At least i'm not the only one, this is the best pic I have ever found of Eva.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 6, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^Why does it matter if its out of spite or not at the end it doesn't matter, and you saw what complaining in the thread resulted in (and not everyone is voting out of spite). Really if Negima wins MOTM good if it doesn't then just discuss what you want to discuss here it does not really matter.
> 
> Now for something different, is it just me or is finding good Negima fanart that isn't about any of the girls been all cutesy really difficult. It's hard to find good action oriented fanart, hell it's hard to find fanart of the male cast period. The only girls with good fanart are kaede and Chacha (Eva, Asuna and Setsuna have like one or two good ones each), and Negi is the only male character with same decent fanart (and by that I mean about two good ones). I had found it almost impossible to find good art for the rest of the male cast, i.e Jack, Kurt, Graf Herrman, Kagetarou, Kotaro ect...



This is true in regards to the MOTM. However, maybe next time we can ask other sections to help vote? I mean, someone posted about it in the NF Cafe convo thread, and the result was a significant catch-up.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> At least i'm not the only one, this is the best pic I have ever found of Eva.


Where did you find that pic? 

Do you know where I might acquire more?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2010)

I would also love to indulge into some fan art of the liking  


Well looky here. A special spoof, and this works. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/094/5/6/Jack_Lagann_by_Andarion.jpg 

If Rakan was the star of TTGL, then the universe would implode 


 

this one is too epic for a spoiler.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2010)

Why thank you random member


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _311_ 



 Ahh, poor Nodoka... Chachamaru can at least be put back together, but Nodoka really rode the lightning there.... hope she's okay. If Negi doesn't get his act together and get up it's going to be bad. I can't see Takamichi and Kurt being able to defeat the Fates, best they could do would be to stall them... 




ah, what a cliffhanger it still is. Come on Future Negi, come on


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 6, 2010)

Chisame's expression at the end is one of legend. 

Well, I've already ONORE'd plenty all over the place when the spoilers were revealed, so apart from one final ONORE AVERRUNCUS for the road, there's nothing much else to say. 

ONORE AVERRUNCUS!


----------



## stream (Dec 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I've had this problem as well.
> 
> Lately, I've been looking for some good stock of Eva that portrays her as the badass she is. Yet, most of what I find looks like pedo bait.



I'm afraid that Eva IS pedo bait, by definition... You would have trouble recognizing her if she wasn't 

This is something we fans have to live with, I guess. It IS a problem with this manga. We have to be sure that the persons we are talking with are open-minded before we can talk openly about how we love a manga full of naked underage (and sometimes prepubescent) girls :S


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Chisame's expression at the end is one of legend.
> 
> Well, I've already ONORE'd plenty all over the place when the spoilers were revealed, so apart from one final ONORE AVERRUNCUS for the road, there's nothing much else to say.
> 
> ONORE AVERRUNCUS!



 shit just got real. color scans people?


----------



## Random Member (Dec 6, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> QFT
> 
> December is going to suck, after 311 is going to be four weeks before we get 312!





ForTheFun said:


> after 311 is going to be four weeks before we get 312!





ForTheFun said:


> four weeks before we get 312!





After such an awesome chapter, this wait is gonna kill me.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

ROFL I see what you did there.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 6, 2010)

ken if you don't restore chachamaru fast


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Where did you find that pic?
> 
> Do you know where I might acquire more?


I think I found it while searching deviantart or google can't remember, and no I don't know where to find more like it.

Nothing much to said about chapter 311, nothing new that I didn't already know from seen the raws. Waiting till the 22nd for the next chapter is going to be a pain!


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

In the meantime, everyone should share what little good Negima fanart there is with the group.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, Negi trying to befriend Fate while a group of magical automatons with numbers for names appear to fuck everyone's shit up while Negi is indisposed?

NegixNanohaxFateTH my O3P.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 6, 2010)

^But you know Sextium is going to try to steal Negi from Fate.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 6, 2010)

I think skiboydoggy just blew his own brain up


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 6, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> ^But you know Sextium is going to try to steal Negi from Fate.


Sextium gonna sex. 

Okay, that was terrible. I just wanted to get that out of the way.

IT'S NOT ORIGINAL MATERIAL ANY MORE GAIZ, NO MORE SEXTIUM SEX PUNS.


----------



## White Rook (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's some fanart then. These can be found in Gelbooru by using the tag "imizu_(nitro_unknown)". There are some more pictures that I didn't post.

Mana

Chachamaru




Kaede

Manly Asuna


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen most of those. Though Mana looks rather scary in that pic, don't you think?


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 6, 2010)

@White Rook
I had already seen those before and I had never like the Mana pic and the last two Chachamaru ones, to many packets/clothes I guess. Kaede's is the best out of all of them.

@skiboydoggy
But it's just to easy it's almost impossible to resist making a sex joke.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

I really do like that second Chachamaru pic though. Badass.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 6, 2010)

Mana's rapeface is scary, while Asuna's just looks kinda strange. Nice tits though.

Chachamaru and Kaede though, look great.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 6, 2010)

some nice pictures there


----------



## White Rook (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope that everyone hasn't seen them already. I think the Asuna picture is scarier than the Mana pic in a way.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 6, 2010)

*cliffhanger* another break


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the Chaha and Kaede pics.   

But to me Mana in that pic looks more like a guy than mana and Auuna (nice bewbs), looks like Asuka Langley.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 6, 2010)

lets get real now, Ken made the girl sextium on purpose.
It's obvious we supposed to bone her through the internet.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 6, 2010)

Man this chapter was just WOW!

They hit tertium with that and he still isn't down to the count?

Poor Chacha  Gentelmen we can rebuild her!

Also I wonde what are the interesting things Dynamis raveled?

So Tertium is actually resurrected Primus? 

Sextium is coming to do nasty wet things to negi 


@White Rook

Where did you found those? 

All I can say awesome Asuna is awesome. And those bewbs


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2010)

Chatulio said:


> *cliffhanger* another break



Those breaks.

THEY KEEP HAPPENING


----------



## blueblip (Dec 7, 2010)

Just read 311.

Soooooo...more Fates, huh? They're boned.

But fuck you Ken! So many characters to choose from, and he picks Chachamaru!?!? I hope Eva comes in and absolute zero's his ass


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

311 caused me to rage hard

why the fuck did he had to do this to


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 7, 2010)

This is worth posting again


----------



## G-Man (Dec 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Just read 311.
> 
> Soooooo...more Fates, huh? They're boned.
> 
> But fuck you Ken! *So many characters to choose from*, and he picks Chachamaru!?!? I hope Eva comes in and absolute zero's his ass



Not really.  Realistically, anybody but Chachamaru being cut in half ends with death for that character long before Konoka can heal them, so poor Chachamaru has to be the one to take the really masty looking hits.  Nobody but her is ever going to suffer anything worse than being pierced, petrified, or losing a limb.  Sole exceptions are maybe Mana (as she is a half demon), and Kotaro and Negi (any major male characters really) as they are all GAR enough that they might not go into (and die of) shock immediately from something really gory.

I'd almost bet money we'll never see anything seriously bloody happening to any of the other girls.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2010)

Seeing these new arrivals really makes me want a free for all of the past hero's, eva and these fates in glorious combat.
Rakan, Nagi & the rest with Eva ice stomping sextium.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 8, 2010)

well as i've said i think that it's going to be Takamichi and Godel if anyone for the reinforcements, as hopefully they will have been able to save the feelt from the demons by now, and Eva/Al/Eishun are still in Mahora, unless they can pop through the ostian gate from this side i guess, which seens unlikely...

of course Future Negi is a _ very _ outside possibility.

Slightly off topic i'm getting more and more anoyed about the Kodanhsa affair, i want my Volume 29 damnit, it has the kiss kiss carnival


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope chachamaru makes it through this.
Fuck, I wish Eva wasn't land-locked.

God damned nagi 

Also, legion of fates is awesome, but tertium shall remain my favorite.


----------



## RWB (Dec 8, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> This is worth posting again



Awesome. I found a rather neat picture of Yue- the one I use as my avatar.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 8, 2010)

When I first saw the spoilers/raws for chapter 311 I thought Fate got some crazy power-up like turning himself into a Super Saiyan or something like that when he got a longer hair then a spiky hair the next page and then transformed into a female until I read the summary on Vetus and found out there are actually 4 of them.

And poor Chachamaru. I really felt sorry for her especially the page where oil or some type of fluid are coming out of her eyes and looks almost as if she was crying.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 8, 2010)

RWB said:


> Awesome. I found a rather neat picture of Yue- the one I use as my avatar.


LMAO! 

Make one with text that says "Do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" :rofl


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder if the other Fates are just as powerful as Tertium. I wonder if Zect was a Fate or If the Mage of the Beginning was a Fate as well


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 8, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder if the other Fates are just as powerful as Tertium. I wonder if Zect was a Fate or If the Mage of the Beginning was a Fate as well



Well...Zect we don't know enough to even know enough to classify him as a possible Fate. Also A fate Mage of the beggining is quite unrealistic, though I wouldn't put it past ken  Its most likely a demon of Poyo type.


----------



## RWB (Dec 8, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Make one with text that says "Do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" :rofl


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 8, 2010)

Fukken saved.


----------



## RWB (Dec 8, 2010)

It's origin is... classified. Funnily enough, that mugshot is the only picture of Yue in it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Sextium gonna sex.
> 
> Okay, that was terrible. I just wanted to get that out of the way.
> 
> IT'S NOT ORIGINAL MATERIAL ANY MORE GAIZ, NO MORE SEXTIUM SEX PUNS.



But it should be agreed skiboy that it's time to tame the shrew.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 9, 2010)

well at least week one of our wait is over... but i can't shake the suspicion Setsuna's fight is up next just to keep us waiting even longer


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 9, 2010)

Hellyeah, I was finally able to catch up to Negima

i never read past the first 5 volumes until recently. what a mistake to do D:

Im astounded at how epic the manga has become in every dept, plot progression, action, badassery, tearjerker scenes, etc without forgetting the ever-so-important element of fanservice


Now i can truly claim myself as a Negima fan! 


*Spoiler*: _favorite Negima girl_ 





I have high hopes that we'll see her fighting at full powa,  along with the remaining members of Ala Rubra, (except the little boy, since he's the Master of the Graveyard) against the very last boss: the Mage of the Beginning


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the Negima fandom, we're happy to have you 

Yep, if you persevere Negima is up there with the best, no question. As for Eva at full fighting power... i get a sneaking suspicion it'll be against Negi, after all, she did say she could be a final boss in a throwaway panel, and look at what throwaway panel came to bite us this chapter?


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 9, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> Welcome to the Negima fandom, we're happy to have you
> 
> Yep, if you persevere Negima is up there with the best, no question. As for Eva at full fighting power... i get a sneaking suspicion it'll be against Negi, after all, she did say she could be a final boss in a throwaway panel, and look at what throwaway panel came to bite us this chapter?



Yeah...and at the end of the day i like Negima more than the entire HST 

I thought Eva said she was like a high tier level boss, that you need to defeat to get to the final one?

As a fan of Eva-chan, the Dark Evangel as final bawss would be epic beyond belief, but if that happens, it will be in a future arc, not the current one.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 9, 2010)

Everyone who is anyone likes Negima more than the HST  After all, Negima has that elusive 'heart'. Plus some romance that adoesn't suck 

Take for example Negi and Chacamaru's pactio... no comparison really 

EdiT: and no, Ulquorria or however you spell his dumb name doesn't have 'the heart'


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 9, 2010)

Exactly. It's like Yammy said, "Ulquiorra was wrong!"


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe I said this before, but does anyone want to bet that the "Nagi" that saved Negi and his village from the demons 7 years before the story started, was actually Negi from the Future, using his magic pills to look older, and possibly using Cassiopeia or some other time travel gizmo?

After looking at those panels again from that flashback, it seems to me that the "Nagi" from that time has more of a Negi-like personality, and we never actually see his full face and hair to see if his hair is a little bit different. Remember, Nagi has one longer strand of hair on one side of his face, while negi's hair length is pretty much even on both sides.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

Too Harry Potter, Greed.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 9, 2010)

That would be so weird though Greed.
Negi all this time had been chasing himself, who went back in time...to save himself?
This sounds some time travelers wife shit to me.
So what Nagi & Arika are actually dead?


IS Nagi actually Negi time traveled to the past and training under Zecht?
IS Negi his own father!? HIS OWN GRANDPA!?


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 9, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I believe I said this before, but does anyone want to bet that the "Nagi" that saved Negi and his village from the demons 7 years before the story started, was actually Negi from the Future, using his magic pills to look older, and possibly using Cassiopeia or some other time travel gizmo?
> 
> After looking at those panels again from that flashback, it seems to me that the "Nagi" from that time has more of a Negi-like personality, and we never actually see his full face and hair to see if his hair is a little bit different. Remember, Nagi has one longer strand of hair on one side of his face, while negi's hair length is pretty much even on both sides.


Link removed
Link removed



Charcan said:


> Too Harry Potter, Greed.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 9, 2010)

I demand moar of this.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 9, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I demand moar of this.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> That would be so weird though Greed.
> Negi all this time had been chasing himself, who went back in time...to save himself?
> This sounds some time travelers wife shit to me.
> 
> ...



Time travelling Negi sexing his own mother? Certainly too sci-fi, ensoriki.



> So what Nagi & Arika are actually dead?



Nagi at least was confirmed to be alive during the Festival Arc, by Albireo and his Pactio card.



ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This is begging for replacing Fate with Sextum.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 9, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> Everyone who is anyone likes Negima more than the HST


Everyone with good taste, yeah.



> After all, Negima has that elusive 'heart'. Plus some romance that adoesn't suck
> 
> Take for example Negi and Chacamaru's pactio... no comparison really


Chachamaru's pactio is a good example of how masterfully Akamatsu can depict emotive scenes. The robot girl's oil tears over having no soul and her feelings being artificial, and then pimp Negi breaking the laws of nature with a one long deep kiss,  making her pactio card appear regardless. That scene was intense and amazing in many levels.





Charcan said:


> Time travelling Negi sexing his own mother? Certainly too sci-fi, ensoriki.


That'd be a pretty original plot twist, but at the same time..ewww


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 9, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Too Harry Potter, Greed.



. It could happen.



ensoriki said:


> That would be so weird though Greed.
> Negi all this time had been chasing himself, who went back in time...to save himself?
> This sounds some time travelers wife shit to me.
> So what Nagi & Arika are actually dead?
> ...



again, It could happen.



ForTheFun said:


> Link removed
> Link removed



Hmm, I guess it does look like Nagi...


----------



## Jugger (Dec 10, 2010)

nice theory Greed


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok, been thinking about this a while, but here it comes. Longass incoming post on the Romance and shipping in Negima, as regards to comparision with the big 3 (well, the big 2, since One Piece comparisons are pointless as Oda has said there will be no romance at all) and Love Hina. Leave your shipping goggles outside please, i may discuss pairings that you may not favour or you may hate, but this isn't really a pro or anti pairing thread, it's just the way i see things. anyways... here goes, hold on tight, this may be long. There will be spoilers, yo!

But first... _ the disclaimer! _

We are all Negima fans here and know how this works, but for any non-fans reading, yes i _ know _ Negi is just a kid. _ However _ Ken has set up us to know that the age gap is narrowing. (re comments from Evangeline about the resort aging girls so it is to be avoided, and comments about Negi growing.) so Negi is catching up with the girls ages quite quickly. all it would take is another few training from hell sessions and he'd be almost caught up, especially if they crank the time differentials to the max. Besides, Negi will not make any decision until after graduation, foreshadowed by Yue's request, and also the fact Negi is a responsible teacher 

Anyway, disclaimer over, onto the meat of it...

First up... * Negi and Nodoka, in comparison to Naruto and Hinata, and Ichigo and Orihime, with added side salad of Keitaro and Shinobu *

Now, i'll be honest, i favour the Negi/Nodoka ship, becuase Nodoka is just so adorable  However, all of the ships in Negima are palusible and good, and i wouldn't mind seeing Asuna or Ako win either  Hell, even Chachamaru would please me, especially after her pactio ...

But anyway, this is the shy girl with the crush ship, a staple of Shonen it seems.

Now, let's take a look at our first competitor, Naruto and Hinata. 437 chapters before she confesses, 80+ chapters afterwards where she's ignored  Much can be said on the likelyhood of this pairing, depending on your viewpoint, and it 'has' had some high spots, such as the confession itself... (better in the anime ) and the proud failure speech. But quite frankly it's handled badly...

Ichigo and Orihime... worse even than Naruto and Hinata. Orihime confessed... to a sleeping Ichigo. heh. No real development at all, we know what's going on, but Ichigo either doesn't care or isn't bothered. 

Now, both these characters have something in common. They are both poorly utilised. Hinata is like most of the rookies, not seen and not heard. When she does fight she gets stomped, admittedly by way tougher foes.
Orihime has possibly the most broken powers, but never gets to use them well. Shame on you Kubo!

So now we compare with Nodoka. First up, she actually manages to confess early, in a really cute way, probably a first for the genre. She has an affect on the main character, which continues right through the manga. She has a real date, a real kiss, and wrings out some precious words from the massively overportective Negi, who actually says he has no right to be the one to protect her, as she is strong in her own right. For Negi to admit this.... major. Oh, and have i said she's totally badass in a cute way? _ You made the mistake of thinking me a helpless girl. What is YOUR NAME! _. Remember that? 
Totally not a character to be rescued or to sit at the side cheering. and let's not forget her triangle with Yue. Her solution? I think we all know it. I wouldn't like to see it, but it is funny, and it shows her inner character.

So, there's not really a comparison. Nodoka adds to the story, if she was gone it'd be poorer. Say the same about Hinata and Orihime? If you're a fan of the characters maybe... elsewise maybe not...

Anyway, the Shinobu connection, Nodoka is obviously based on Shinobu, but while Shinobu did some of the things Nodoka did, like have a date (kinda) you never felt she was in with a shout. Ken has progressed in his skills so that the forerunner is not so easily picked any more...

* Negi and Asuna/Chisame, against Naruto and Sakura, and Ichigo and Rukia. Side helping of Keitaro and naru. *

The tsundereathon. With added side traingle.

Naruto likes Sakura, who hits him a lot. Sakura likes Sasuke. who is a jerk. Well, this is probably the most painful love triangle thingy i've ever seen. It makes me ill just watching it. Unless it resolves into a happy ending all it'll have done is blight my brain for ages and ages...

Ichigo and Rukia... there's definitely something building there, and with renji keen on Rukia you know what, it's actually kind of believable. For once Kubo writes something that's subtle and makes a bit of sense. Not that it's going anywhere though, what with the latest developments. But it isn't bad, and Rukia is not one to wail on Ichigo for no reason, unlike Sakura. I could get behind this i suppose, if i had to.

But in comparison... we have Asuna and Negi, Asuna also likes Takamichi, who is not an ass like Sasuke, and you feel that just maybe there is a possibility of Asuna/Takamichi down the line. Asuna only hits Negi when he really needs a pounding, unlike Sakura, and while i'm not a fan of Tsundere, the way that Asuna is when she is reunited with Negi in the magical world touches hearts. This is the front runner in the shipping stakes and i could live with it, quite easily.
Chisame is an interesting case. she fills in for Asuna when she is gone, and shares many of the same characteristics. she started off a horrible character but developed excellently. her care for Negi and swinging states of belief in him during the Magea Erebea training is handled perfectly. Again this ship is plausible, and a pleasure to read.

Obviously these two girls are the facets of the Naru personality. Now i loathed Naru badly, she never listened to Keitaro ever, and always did the wrong thing. Ken has learnt from this and made Asuna/Chisame, who take the best of Naru in interesting ways. Seta and Takamichi  are kinda similar too, obviously...

* Kotaro and Natsumi, compared to Temari/Shikamaru. *

Bit of a non main character ship here, but there are similarities. Both males seem oblivious, for different reasons. (Kotaro's age, and Shikamaru's lazyness.)
Which works better? Well, try and not smile at when Kotara says, 'Heck, i Love ya.' during the kiss kiss carnival. that whole speech is perfect.
I can see ShikaTema going nowhere, but KotaSumi has legs, and adds story value. what does ShikaTema add really but tease?

* Yuri - a -thon. Konoka and Setsuna. *

Token Yuri? maybe. Wonderful to watch character development, with funny moments and heartwarming payoff? 100% yes. I defy you not to feel the warm fuzzies when they pactio, and at stuf like when Setsuna imagines working in a shop to support Konoka. Two sidereal characters getting real development, and girls no less? Awesome Ken, you deliver again!
Sadly i'm running out of romance to compare it to, as let's face it, we're up against Naruto and Bleach here 

* the triangle... Yue. *

Yue and Nodoka? The bit during the festival is flawless, when Yue tries to run away and Nodoka finds her, and slaps sense back into her. Payoff. that's what a mangaka should be doing, giving the readers payoff. this has it in spades. Currenly on hold due to Yue's memory loss, but we know more payoff is coming...

* Speaking of payoff, probably the biggest of all... Chachamaru. *

can robots love? Hell yes they can. With lots of groundwork we finally reach their pactio. This is probably the most emotional moment in the manga, when Chacha starts cyring becuase she thinks she has no soul. the heartbreak makes me choke up, i can tell you. But Negi won't stop, and somehow the pactio works. So god damn heartwarming, squee inducing and warm fuzzyish i'm surprised the world didn't implode, like our hearts did 

* Ako and Negi (as Nagi) *

This one is a long runner, and it's payoff is the fight with rakan, where his promise to her gives him the strength to carry on when Rakan is pummeling him to dust. The whole date during the festival is awesome, and the pretense having to be kept up is razor-edged. More loving attention was given to this subplot than the entire romance of the HST. Shonen isn't all about hiting people guys, as characters that just fight are really not very lovable, likable, or symapthisable with. (i'm looking at you, Luffy.)

* Past ships, Nagi and Arika, against Minato and Kushina *

Both done pretty damn well really, Kishimoto can have a gold star. No real complaints here, but i will say 'Why else the hell do you think i'm doing this? Becuase i love you!' From Nagi is an awesome line, that just sums up everything good about their relationship....


anyway's, i could go on, but my fingers are starting to cramp. in conclusion, the love makes the man, and without all this the characters wouldn't be half as likable. A lesson to shonen mangaka's i think, is that love and romance make the characters human, make them likabble, make the audience care, and make a series more... alive.
It isn't the only reason Negima rules, but it's a major factor.

i'm out, for now


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2010)

Tl;dr.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 10, 2010)

fair enough 

to summarise, Negime == awesome


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 10, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you really like your shipping/romance don't you, that was a long ass read.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 10, 2010)

I skimmed through that post, and all I did was realize just that Negima can offer a lot to many different types of people.
The amount of developed pairing opportunities gives something for others to grab at in comparison to the poorly developed pairings of the HST for instance.

Though I am not to big on pairing talk, I do root for Nodoka in the same way I rooted for Shinobu in Love Hina. I'm pleased to see things other than just the shounen stomp him in the face "x is more powerful than y" or "Y was the weakest/strongest/better than U/Y/Z routine can be enjoyed by people.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 11, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> - SNNNIPP-


I agree on almost everything you say. Negima truly owns the HST when it comes to how well romance and relationships are handled (mind you, not a very hard thing to do, considering how inept the HST mangakas are in that area).  Even if romance isn't the center of Negima (this is not shojo after all), it adds a lot to the characters' depth, therefore is welcome. I agree that Akamatsu has gotten a lot better since his Love Hina days, to the point that there are lots of plausible pairings for Negi and every girl is likeable and special in her own way. I cant believe i dont dislike any of them. in Love Hina i hated Naru too, and other girls were like meh to me.

But hey, in Negima it's a given that Ku Fei will be the chosen one in the end, tsk tsk,  chinese descendant, remember?  


> But in comparison... we have Asuna and Negi, Asuna also likes Takamichi, who is not an ass like Sasuke, and you feel that just maybe there is a possibility of Asuna/Takamichi down the line.




*Spoiler*: _AsunaxTakamichi. Truly a love that can never be possible_ 

















ensoriki said:


> Though I am not to big on pairing talk, I do root for Nodoka in the same way I rooted for Shinobu in Love Hina. I'm pleased to see things other than just the shounen stomp him in the face "x is more powerful than y" or "Y was the weakest/strongest/better than U/Y/Z routine can be enjoyed by people.


Not exactly a pairing fan, but i think im gonna root for NegixEva, just because i wub Eva-chan

Yeeah, i predict that in the future, Negi will be engulfed and finally consumed by the darkness, and rather than bitching and moaning, he'll embrace his new status. He'll become a kinda high daylight walker like Eva, and that's when he'll look for the perfect company to hang out in the cold, unfeeling darkness of the eternal night *evil laughter*.


----------



## RWB (Dec 12, 2010)

Played around a bit more with that pic...


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 12, 2010)

RWB said:


> Played around a bit more with that pic...


That just disturbing!

Now this is way better


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 12, 2010)

Those spoilers don't have anything under them, guys.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 12, 2010)

^ wut, i can clearly see a pic of Kaede with eyes wide open for a change 

and a pic of Yue, amalgam of sick and hilarious.


That means you cant see my special edit of Asuna's confession?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> ^ wut, i can clearly see a pic of Kaede with eyes wide open for a change
> 
> and a pic of Yue, amalgam of sick and hilarious.


I can see them now. Weird, for some reason I couldn't see them before. :S



> That means you cant see my special edit of Asuna's confession?


I could see the edits a-ok from the beginning. Pretty funny.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 13, 2010)

well from the info floating about looks like we'll get vol 29 in may, but then bi-monthly until the end of the wayr, so we won't end up any further behind Japan.

and apparently a 1-3 omnibus with a new translation is being released, which would be good 

hopefully said info is accurate


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 13, 2010)

I plan to buy the Negima manga volumes once it finishes - which should be sometime within the next year.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 13, 2010)

A year or two certainly. Anyway I'm very glad to see the volumes are back on track it's much more enjoyable to read them in print than on screen


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 13, 2010)

Indeed. Reading manga is a more enjoyable experience when you actually get to hold the books in your hand.


----------



## Da Realest (Dec 13, 2010)

So when does negima come back form it's break?


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 13, 2010)

^The 22!
^^I agree a solid book beats a computer screen any day.

EDIT: Just finish watching the Yue OAD, nothing much to said besides that the music was annoying at times, and will the fight with the dragon was good the extra fanservice was just stupid!


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> and apparently a 1-3 omnibus with a new translation is being released, which would be good


Noob question here, where can i find those omnibuses? 



LifeMaker said:


> A year or two certainly. Anyway I'm very glad to see the volumes are back on track it's much more enjoyable to read them in print than on screen


More like 4 years, Negima needs at least one big arc more.

Prediction: Next arc will be about the grand battle against Zazies evil Nightmare Circus and her demon family, and it will solve the mysteries about Sayo-chans murder.     



> EDIT: Just finish watching the Yue OAD, nothing much to said besides that the music was annoying at times, and will the fight with the dragon was good the extra fanservice was just stupid!


Fanservice is always appreciated, but it can get a bit stupid when its completely out of context, like girls getting naked in the middle of an important battle or something


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 14, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> EDIT: Just finish watching the Yue OAD, nothing much to said besides that the music was annoying at times


I kinda agree with this. I didn't like any of the OST from Negima!? and only very few from the OAD. I prefer the original composer of the first Negima anime (the one who made the Yu-Gi-Oh!, Rozen Maiden, FLCL, Zero no Tsukaima OST) which I think is better than the one who did Negima!?/OAD OST.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 14, 2010)

Seems like theres movement on the american side for Negima. Im waiting for a huge bundle release  but the next few volumes come out next year, as well as a few remakes.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Akamatsu's next work will be just as epic as Negima, if not more so.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2010)

Negima wont end until each and every girl from the class gets her own crowning moment and respective limelight

Next arc will feature the cheerleader trio, Iincho and the Narutaki twins getting their pactios and kicking assess with Negi. and Zazie as one major villain, kinda like Chao was.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Negima wont end until each and every girl from the class gets her own crowning moment and respective limelight
> 
> Next arc will feature the cheerleader trio, Iincho and the Narutaki twins getting their pactios and kicking assess with Negi. and Zazie as one major villain, kinda like Chao was.



No, thats going a bit too far x.x I don't think Ken has the intention of having the Cheerleader Trio involved, nor the Narutaki twins. Iincho will be involved, but she won't have an pactio--this is what Im getting. and As for Zazie..well the next arc is a tad too soon for her to show her "Final Boss Status"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Negima wont end until each and every girl from the class gets her own crowning moment and respective limelight
> 
> Next arc will feature the cheerleader trio, Iincho and the Narutaki twins getting their pactios and kicking assess with Negi. and Zazie as one major villain, kinda like Chao was.



God not the twins...I can understand Iincho getting one (as much as I dislike her) as she's somewhat relevent to the plot. but the twins barely have any plot relevence other than being the those two annoying little kids in Negi's class.


----------



## Orion (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice that the original Fate had comrades with seemingly the same powers as the new Fate's  who were introduced,Link removed, Link removed.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 15, 2010)

Didn't Akamatsu said that ALL the girls would play an important role in the story? 

If he's true to his word, in the next arc(s) the focus should shift to the girls that haven't had a chance to shine yet, and if they're meant to be truly relevant, they'll need to kiss Negi-kun and get their own pactio cards.  



Emperor Joker said:


> God not the twins...I can understand Iincho getting one (as much as I dislike her)


Why's that? Iincho-chan is adorable, even Ken has said she's one of his favorite characters  



> as she's somewhat relevent to the plot. but the twins barely have any plot relevence


You realize the same thing could have been said about Yuuna or Akira at the beginning of the current arc, right? The fact they haven't been relevant yet, doesn't mean they wont get the limelight one day. Heck, Zazie has been the most irrelevant character so far, and here we are pondering if she'll be the final villain or not. 



Orion said:


> Anyone else notice that the original Fate had comrades with seemingly the same powers as the new Fate's  who were introduced,_Los Lobos_, _Los Lobos_.


One more proof that Akamatsu is the master of foreshadowing. No asspulls at all in Negima. Even the most insignificant detail has been planned with years of anticipation. Pure brilliancy there.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, i've just finished a Negima reread (i'm off sick with flu and its kept me sane) and i noticed the foreshadowing as i was paying attention for it.

there was only one that worried me though... after the raken fight when Negi is complaining about his fighting style not being a main character raken says that yes, Negi is more 'a character that dies three chapters before the end saving his friends...'

i seriously hope that does not comem to pass 

anyway, just one more week until the next chapter 

edit: And i doubt Zazie will be a villain, i know Poyo is working for cosmo E, but she seems more an ally of Chao's really, i don't think she's truly bad


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> You realize the same thing could have been said about Yuuna or Akira at the beginning of the current arc, right? The fact they haven't been relevant yet, doesn't mean they wont get the limelight one day. Heck, Zazie has been the most irrelevant character so far, and here we are pondering if she'll be the final villain or not.



Well, I hate to break it to you but every girl so far whom has gotten a pactio has some relevance. The only ones would probably be Ako and Akira for this. The way that some of them got there pactio's made sense, and Ken made them get one for a reason. Yuuna was apart of the magical world even though she didn't know; she was bound to find out. Akira we know nothing about, which is why "We didn't get a chance for her to get a pactio"


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 15, 2010)

well Akira is a shoe-in for a pactio soon, but she has been developed quite a bit since...

from foreshadowing i'd say Ayaka, and more surprisingly Chizuru are also very likely for pactio's, as Ayaka has uncovered Nagi's search for info about mars, and Chizuru is in the astronomy club and gets some throwaway panels discussing it with her, and we all know what throwaway panels mean in Negima 

Further side note/prediction. We will see Negi using a light based attack at some stage, which will lead into photon form, as he's already done electron form


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 16, 2010)

Side Note: I love how the girls all had some pretty sweet styles as kids. It was nice to see that Ken never let us think they were generic; everything felt like it was something they would wear~ 

EDIT: 
Link removed 

are they playing magic the gathering or Yugioh?


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 16, 2010)

i dunno, but whatever it is you can use the cards in special arcade machines to win more cards... Haruna wins _ all _ the cards. I like Haruna 

edit: on another thoughtful note, we still haven't seen _ his _ ressurection, as stated by Fate, nor the Master of the Grave appear. And as it seems that 'him' is likely the LifeMaker, do you think he'll still be in Zect's body?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> _Taka Oni_
> 
> are they playing magic the gathering or Yugioh?



Technically it's both.  Magic inspired Yu-Gi-Oh, which in turn Yu-Gi-Oh became very big in Japan.  So it's likely Ken was referencing Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## stream (Dec 16, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> well Akira is a shoe-in for a pactio soon, but she has been developed quite a bit since...



Hmmm... I foresee something very special for Akira.

We still don't know how she managed to catch Misora with her artifacts in the silent episode


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats magic, 5 points damage and red beign used as a direct attack card (plus 5 damage its to low for yugi numbers).


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 16, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> Further side note/prediction. We will see Negi using a light based attack at some stage, which will lead into photon form, as he's already done electron form



I don't know.
Magic Erebera is darkness, using his hatred & anger and then combining it with elemental magic to get that lightning upgrade.

However I would assume light magic & dark magic do not actually flow together. I don't know if he can use light when he's essentially a being of darkness most of the time.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 16, 2010)

> What would happen if you try to Armationem a Light magic, being the opposite of Dark, using Magia Erebea?
> It should be possible to Complexio the Light. The Dark truly is all-devouring.



Yes it is possible to take in light magic.


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are going to be continuing the magic world Ova's till at least the Rakan vs Negi fight?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 16, 2010)

We don't know. all we know is that theres a motion film coming in 2011


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2010)

That is going to be so lame if they don't animate that fight...


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 16, 2010)

Orion said:


> That is going to be so lame if they don't animate that fight...



All we know is that its going to be "never before seen footage"


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> All we know is that its going to be "never before seen footage"



Not expecting much.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 18, 2010)

well if they carry on from Magical Girl Yue we'll have just reached Ostia, so they could have a 20 minute flashback filling in details, and then go from there... 

speaking of magical girl yue, just watched it (late i know) and it was excellent, but i can't help but wish they'd have done Canis Niger vs Nodaka and the Treasure Hunters, with the mighty Negi save... my rampant Nodoka fanboying demanded it 

Anyway, closing in on the next chapter  Odds are it'll be Setsuna vs Tsukiyomi just to jive with our minds  I believe there's a two week gap to 313 then, but it's already written according to Akamatsu's twitter at least 

... probably going to reread all of Negima again over christmas, i was trying to place Negima in my favourite literature ranks, until i realised when you reach God Tier there really isn't much difference in position 

So i'll have to say my top 5 in no order is Negima, the Wheel of Time, the Somg of Ice and Fire, The Horus Heresy series (mostly for epic nostalga value) and Malazan book of the fallen.

... and yes, that does mean i'm classing Negima in the same bracket as these literary masterpieces  The more i reread Negima the more i see the sort of intricate foreshadowing and tight plotting that's all too missing in most manga. Anyway, gushing over 

I've been working on an expansion to why Negima is awesome for my blog, but its hard to do without spoilers... oh well, i'll crack it sooner or later


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 20, 2010)

Baaadddd; Has anyone seen any spoilers yet?


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 20, 2010)

nope, and i've been looking.

best i can do you is Ken's twitter saying the girls are still in trouble in 312 
which is kinda obvious


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn. xD but what would be epic is someone comming in using Urashima techniques


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, i'm personally expecting each new Averruncus to take out one more person (though not fatally, obviously) leaving it on a real cliffhanger... but i guess we shoiuld be getting some spoilers any time now... I think there's some in japanese knocking about the usual places awaiting translations


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2010)

For those who want to watch the Yue Special with subs, as well as the Entire Mou Hitotsu no sekai with subs; go there.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just checked the lastest chapters.
And holy cow.
Other Fate like dudes ?
Quatrum ?
Quintum ?

Shit just got real.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 21, 2010)

actually i'd say shit just got _un_real  anyway, welcome to the panic party 

damn, still no 312 spoilers... making me a sad panda


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> actually i'd say shit just got _un_real  anyway, welcome to the *panic party*
> 
> damn, still no 312 spoilers... making me a sad panda




Calling dibs on band name 

But yeah Things wen't well over anyone predictions

Wait isn't chapter due tomorrow (22)?


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah it's out tommorow but i was desperately seeking spoilers... need to know if Nodoka is okay damnit! 

anyway, here goes 
*Spoiler*: _312 spoilers, uncomfirmed but usually reliable_ 



 Johnny the trucker gets a rewrite.... alas poor Johnny...

and Kaede gets taken down... and considering who she has in her cloak, that isn't good... 




well if these are true... there's still some doubt, won't know until tommorow but they seem plausible, then Kenny is a cruel man. This is just unfair


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

No, this is awesome!

Shit hits the fan with force of metorite! 

It would be boring if things wen't smoothly.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 21, 2010)

true, but my utterly rampant and rabid Nodoka fanboyism does not want to let this atrocity stand. there is _ one _ bit of good news in the spoilers at least...


*Spoiler*: _more unconfirmed 312 spoilers_ 



 apparently kaede manages to feint with a kagebunshin and retrieve the key and hend it off before she is wrecked... of course Nodoka is the only one that can use it and she's rode the lightning without the benefit of hearing it sung by Metallica 




still, i think we can safely say Negima continues to be awesome


----------



## White Rook (Dec 21, 2010)

More unconfirmed spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chachamaru is impaled with a burning spear.


 When did Akamatsu become so cruel?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

White Rook said:


> More unconfirmed spoilers
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



EM's not going to like that.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, that key sure is going to stay in  their hands for long...

When you got not one, not two but Three  averruncus models... and one of them is about to steal hero's virginity.

To be honest the only thing I see that could save them now is if Asuna wakes up and goes Apocalypse Maiden on their asess.

Oh I don't care about Nodoka so it's OK.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 21, 2010)

Blasphemy ;( anyway not long until the raws now


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

What?

I think it's pretty good theory.


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Yeah, that key sure is going to stay in  their hands for long...
> 
> When you got not one, not two but Three  averruncus models... and one of them is about to steal hero's virginity.
> 
> ...


I'm with the people who are predicting Evangeline, Al and Eishun will somehow show up, and that Eva will make Quartum pay for what he did to Chachamaru.  That's what I'd like to see anyway.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> I'm with the people who are predicting Evangeline, Al and Eishun will somehow show up, and that Eva will make Quartum pay for what he did to Chachamaru.  That's what I'd like to see anyway.



That be such a giantic step backwards it isn't even funny.

here come the oldies to save the kids when they got over their heads. That would be so lame.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 21, 2010)

I quite agree. The kids need to step up and do what their fathers couldn't do !


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 21, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> EM's not going to like that.



EM is going to cry when he hears the news.



The_Evil said:


> That be such a giantic step backwards it isn't even funny.
> 
> here come the oldies to save the kids when they got over their heads. That would be so lame.



I think it would be awesome. I really want to see Ala Rubra + Eva wreck some shit.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 21, 2010)

so wait, it seems that the fate got the upper, hand, what could they do, I think this is setting up for a rescue of Evangeline, & co. 



Basilikos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> EM's not going to like that.



*Spoiler*: __ 



you think?


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> That be such a giantic step backwards it isn't even funny.
> 
> here come the oldies to save the kids when they got over their heads. That would be so lame.


I disagree.  Negi would still be the one to face Tertium in the end, and considering the rest of Ala Alba were on the verge of succeeding without him before the other three showed up practically out of nowhere to steal the victory I don't think it'd be a mark against them if they got a little help of their own at this point.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

It's almost as if Akamatsu himself were lurking NF.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

Nah... the only reason I can accept Fates jumping out of nowhere is because I think Ken had some good reaon to introduce them.


If they showed up only to be countered by Ala rubra coming to the rescue (and what are they going to do then? it's Ala rubra!) then those chapters will have no meaning besides scaring the readers. An exercise in futility.


Besides two of them can't even leave mahora.


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Nah... the only reason I can accept Fates jumping out of nowhere is because I think Ken had some good reaon to introduce them.
> 
> 
> If they showed up only to be countered by Ala rubra coming to the rescue (and what are they going to do then? it's Ala rubra!) then those chapters will have no meaning besides scaring the readers. An exercise in futility.


For me finally giving Eva, Al and Eishun (mainly Eva) a chance to show what they can really do would be plenty good reason for introducing those three.


The_Evil said:


> Besides two of them can't even leave mahora.


True, but who knows?  There could be a way.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 21, 2010)

For me it sounds like Kubo level writing.

"Some characters need action? Fans getting angry? Quick let's introduce bunch of disposable villains whose sole purpose will be to fight with them!"


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> For me it sounds like Kubo level writing.
> 
> "Some characters need action? Fans getting angry? Quick let's introduce bunch of disposable villains whose sole purpose will be to fight with them!"


I'd be totally cool with that.


----------



## propooper98 (Dec 21, 2010)

hehe! Cool thread!


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 21, 2010)

Link removed
Spoiler pics!


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

ForTheFun said:


> Link removed
> Spoiler pics!


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Danm Quartum is a dick, he is not allow to kill humans so he is having fun by torturing Chachamaru.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 21, 2010)

Vetus as usual, now just waiting for a share raw.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaede is boss. A true Badass Ninja  if only Naruto could learn from her..


----------



## stream (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, Kaede is awesome! 

And I am sure they will be able to do something with the key. What would be the point of taking it back otherwise?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

This arc isn't going at all how I expected it to. Negi not even reaching the final boss room, Chachamaru getting dismembered, good guys dying everywhere, bad guys having trump cards everywhere.

This is going to be a huge reset when the arc ends.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, this is how Trolling is supposed to be done.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

Since when is bad writing considered trolling


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2010)

This isn't bad Writing. This is showing what should happen to actually happen. In mostly any other manga half of what happened in this past few chapters would never happen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Avverncus of Fire Being an ass and Trolling Chacha and the crew, The Wind Avverncus showing he can do what negi can, and god only knows what else. Kaede being one of the most reliable being taken down like this..


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 22, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> This arc isn't going at all how I expected it to. Negi not even reaching the final boss room, Chachamaru getting dismembered, good guys dying everywhere, bad guys having trump cards everywhere.
> 
> This is going to be a huge reset when the arc ends.


Technically no one's died, so no need for a reset.


Judge Fudge said:


> Since when is bad writing considered trolling


Sounds to me like you're just upset things aren't going as smoothly as you thought.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 22, 2010)

This is how the Antagonists are SUPPOSED to be like. having Trump cards out the ass. Or you could pull a Medaka box and have the main atagonist Troll the typical Shounen manga


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> This is how the Antagonists are SUPPOSED to be like. having Trump cards out the ass. Or you could pull a Medaka box and have the main atagonist Troll the typical Shounen manga



precisely. There's nothing badly written about these chapters, in fact they are totally amazingly written, and just one reason Negima sits on a high plinth 

After all, while i _ know _ that none of Negi's students can die, as it would finish Negi off to fail them and he'd never be able to recover from it, my heart still worries becuase of the masterful way Ken has set up the chapters. Villains that actually feel threatening? Espada they ain't 

Anyway, awesome chapter, boo to another (at least mercifully shorter) cliffhanger


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 22, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Besides two of them can't even leave mahora.





Kira-chan said:


> True, but who knows?  There could be a way.


I'm not sure about Al's case but as for Eva the curse doesn't affect her when she is in a different dimension, I think she mentioned that herself. That's the reason why she can use her powers in her resort. And the magic world was supposed to be in a different dimension as well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2010)

The recent chapters lacks Eva action 
Seriously she's almost the only option for the good guys to stand a chance.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Nah, all that needs to happen is for Sextum to smack Chisame with a nasty icy attack, have some of her blood splatter onto Negi, who will suddenly snap out of it, go totally rage-filled insane that someone is beating up his students *after all, he doesn't know about the other casualties yet* and proceed to start wrecking things within a very large radius.

Eva would just curb stomp everything, and she's already done that in the Kyoto arc, it'd be a retrograde step, imo


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 22, 2010)

No fuck Negi (for now). WOlf boy needs a power up.
Heres his chance to experiment with ME knowing the dangers...hopefully being naturally demonic boosting him further it would be great .

Our litle K' needs more time to shine, getting impaled and Fate ignoring all his attacks harsh. He's trying his darnest and is simply the strongest distraction they can find. They are more afraid of Nodoka than K-man.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> No fuck Negi (for now). WOlf boy needs a power up.
> Heres his chance to experiment with ME knowing the dangers...hopefully being naturally demonic boosting him further it would be great .
> 
> Our litle K' needs more time to shine, getting impaled and Fate ignoring all his attacks harsh. He's trying his darnest and is simply the strongest distraction they can find. They are more afraid of Nodoka than K-man.



i could certainly live with Kotaro dishing out the hurt and taking out a Fate. that would be a positive move


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah Kotaro needs a new upgrade but it wont be ME athough he is half demon, he is to much like Rakan to be able to use it (the happy going just want a fight type).


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 22, 2010)

He should get a chance to shine though.
From what we can see, everyone was relying on Negi except for perhaps Setsuna, nobody else could hang on near level in the party.
This is fine as the main protagonist but, now all the secondary fighters are simply distractions except for Mana & Setsuna. Kotaro as the third half-demon has nothing. Mana & Setsuna would more than likely eat him, and we know what happens with Fate, he can't scratch him.

If anything the support characters are all of far more value than the secondary fighters. Golem support, mind reading, invisibility. Having powerful support is a good thing and a testament to Ken considering other manga's make it all "If you dont have power you suck", but it's disappointing to see things go like this. Though I can't say it's bad writing either.

With Negi incapacitated though, I feel it would be bad writing though if Negi was the one saving the day time and time again, he should stay out of the picture for longer.

If external help comes so be it, but Negi should stay down and feel the reprocussions of his actions for longer.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, what would be optimal in my mind is Setsuna beating tsukiyomi, she's owed that. She can then make an appearence with Mana and take out One Averruncus.

Kotaro should get to take out one, perhaps with the help of someone like Makie. He does heal fast, so maybe he can get back up on his feet, and he has to tools to do it, i reckon, if played right.

I could live with Takamichi arriving and dealing with one Averruncus, as he's kinda on the spot, and to see Takamichi fight seriously for a change would be nice 

However Fate himself kinda needs to be taken out by Negi, what with their rivalry (i don't think the catellite killed him somehow)  Asuna helping with this would be fine by me 

That still leaves the Master of the Grave for people like Yue/Nodoka and Anya (after all, Anya has to be something other than an annoying Tsundere) etc to take down somehow 

And of course one can only assume that the LifeMaker will be the final act, after all, Negi has to succeed where Nagi failed.

I'd rather save Eva for the next arc, which is most likely the final one. after all, she did say she's final boss material. 


That there are so many ways this can be played out is testament to the awesome power of Ken's writing, which is second to none


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

I see you guys are talking about me behind my back 

But read my newest blog post anyway, it should explain some things


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But read my newest blog post anyway, it should explain some things


It's awesome. After I read your blog post about Chachamaru the more she reminded me of Aigis from Persona 3. Another thing I like about Chachamaru is that she was feeding stray cats as a hobby.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> It's awesome. After I read your blog post about Chachamaru the more she reminded me of Aigis from Persona 3. Another thing I like about Chachamaru is that she was feeding stray cats as a hobby.



Yes I love Aigis too. As for cats, I am allergic to them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 22, 2010)

Loved this chapter for the fact that Kaede went boss mode. But what Quartum did to Chacha


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

Akamatsu is a brutal, cold hearted demon.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Impaling poor Chachamaru with a flaming spear.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 23, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Akamatsu is a brutal, cold hearted demon.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



But he's a Damn Good Writer.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed he is. 

If only more people on this forum would come to realize this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 23, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Indeed he is.
> 
> If only more people on this forum would come to realize this.



Guarentee you if you replace the middle school girls with High School girls everyone would LOVE it. xD


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

So is a scan out yet?


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 23, 2010)

doesn't appear to be, usually takes a few days. Anyway, nice blog post there  Mike 

edit: random annoyance of the day... every time i go into the OBD and see someone vs Konoha i keep seeing _ Konoka. _ It leads to mighty confusion 

edit 2: 313 spoilers are starting to come out... interesting stuff


----------



## stream (Dec 24, 2010)

Huh. Does not sound cool to me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't like near-death experiences. It is used way too often, and serves no real purpose except to say "that was really close". (Harry Potter being an exception, as it did have a purpose)


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 24, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> doesn't appear to be, usually takes a few days. Anyway, nice blog post there  Mike
> 
> edit: random annoyance of the day... every time i go into the OBD and see someone vs Konoha i keep seeing _ Konoka. _ It leads to mighty confusion
> 
> edit 2: 313 spoilers are starting to come out... interesting stuff


 
*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				 Dynamis said:
			
		

> I, will not


How is it that a guy who had been cut in half and is magically forced to not interfere can still sound so threatening _while saying he will not harm them?_

Dynamis is badass.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh Shit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ch.32

Is it me or did the spoilers for the next chap show just how fucking brilliant and awesome the fates are, as well as Dynamis? And OMG NAGI!!!!!! WTF IS THIS SHIT?!?!?!


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 24, 2010)

This shit is a rapidly approaching bout of total kickassery coming, i can smell it


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 24, 2010)

Negima: whatever happens someone is gonna get trolled.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 24, 2010)

Negima: No matter what you do, you can't get mad.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 25, 2010)

Boy, Ken really knows how to write a manga!  

It's sad that Kaede got messed up, she's always been of of my favorites.   But I'm sure she'll be alright once the fighting is over.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 25, 2010)

Not a single pantyshot in that entire chapter. There goes his 312 chapter streak.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 25, 2010)

Kaede, total badass.


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Poor Kaede.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 25, 2010)

Quintum is fucking beast. Kaede got crushed. We'll  this goes to show why they didn't even though of beating fate once Negi went out of commission. There's just no point. 


I wonder I Kaede sacrifice will be at all useful. They got key but how long will they be able o hold on to it? And how hey even plan on escaping guy who moves at lightning speed? 


Quatrum is a sadists isn't he?


Also why did Kaede ged outfits between pages 11 & 12?




CoonDawg said:


> Not a single pantyshot in that entire chapter. There goes his 312 chapter streak.



Page 16, at the bottom (pun intended )


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Quintum is fucking beast. Kaede got crushed. We'll  this goes to show why they didn't even though of beating fate once Negi went out of commission. There's just no point.
> 
> 
> I wonder I Kaede sacrifice will be at all useful. They got key but how long will they be able o hold on to it? And how hey even plan on escaping guy who moves at lightning speed?


Samething I was thinking.




> Quatrum is a sadists isn't he?


It's good to have another real villain besides Tsukuyomi.




> Also why did Kaede ged outfits between pages 11 & 12?


Fanservice!



> Page 16, at the bottom (pun intended )


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Quintum is fucking beast. Kaede got crushed. We'll  this goes to show why they didn't even though of beating fate once Negi went out of commission. There's just no point.
> 
> 
> I wonder I Kaede sacrifice will be at all useful. They got key but how long will they be able o hold on to it? And how hey even plan on escaping guy who moves at lightning speed?
> ...


Pactio can activate costume changes as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaede ftw~


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 25, 2010)

Well considering that Yue got the key and she is consider 1 of the smartest girl (specially since her memory lost) I imagen she can pull something epic.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Page 16, at the bottom (pun intended )



I saw that one and it doesn't count. It was unintentional, simply required for the pose she was in.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, you guys.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too! : D


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been thinking,  this chapter just shoot down theory that  Poyo is stronger than Fate. Mana and Kaede are equal in  strength, right? Mana is able to fight Poyo all this time, while Kaede got beaten into the ground Quintum (who's as strong as Tertium but not stronger). 

I wonder three things:

When will The Master of the Grave show up?

What will happen when Negi finally wakes up?

What will happen when _Asuna_ finally wakes up?


----------



## stream (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I wonder I Kaede sacrifice will be at all useful. They got key but how long will they be able o hold on to it? And how hey even plan on escaping guy who moves at lightning speed?


Kaede also managed to separate Fate from them. There's no point in going fast if you don't know where to go (Natsumi's artifact, remember?)



The_Evil said:


> Also why did Kaede get outfits between pages 11 & 12?


It does not matter, I fully approve! 

By the way, it seems that Asuna's magic nullification prevents them from putting her in the cloak. Otherwise, why wouldn't they have? They put the three petrified girls inside, and it is the best way to keep her safe. If the cloak disappears when Kaede is knocked out, it's even better!


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 26, 2010)

stream said:


> Kaede also managed to separate Fate from them. There's no point in going fast if you don't know where to go (Natsumi's artifact, remember?)


He knows where they are standing and it's couple meters from him. And I don't see Natsumi with them. Not to mention that he knows where they will go.



> It does not matter, I fully approve!



Me too! Kaede 


> By the way, it seems that Asuna's magic nullification prevents them from putting her in the cloak. Otherwise, why wouldn't they have? They put the three petrified girls inside, and it is the best way to keep her safe. If the cloak disappears when Kaede is knocked out, it's even better!



When you think about it Asuna is completely broken. If  as I predict she has full acces to her powers now things will get interesting once she wakes up.


----------



## Orion (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I've been thinking,  this chapter just shoot down theory that  Poyo is stronger than Fate. *Mana and Kaede are equal in  strength, right?* Mana is able to fight Poyo all this time, while Kaede got beaten into the ground Quintum (who's as strong as Tertium but not stronger).
> 
> I wonder three things:
> 
> ...



Im almost positive Kaede has said Mana was stronger, and there is still the fact that Mana has never even shown her full demon powers to Negi and Co which likely makes a huge difference.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 26, 2010)

Orion said:


> Im almost positive Kaede has said Mana was stronger, and there is still the fact that Mana has never even shown her full demon powers to Negi and Co which likely makes a huge difference.



you're right, Kaede every time the subject has come up has agreed Mana is stronger


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 26, 2010)

Then again Kaede put herself as a mid tier ninja, that make  you wonder how strong are the top tiers of her clan.

By the way happy Xmas everyone, a few days later but been out


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 26, 2010)

well in Naruto terms you'd kinda hope Kaede is Kage level by now, else ninja's are really impossible badasses


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 26, 2010)

there was 8th Ala rubra member who was Kage but he was hiding all the time.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 26, 2010)

Kotaro get your ass up and stomp.
Super Saiyan 2, RIGHT NOW!!


---
Also, im surprised people at the spoiler sites are upset that everyones getting stomped. Makes sense to me, you take a bunch of kids to go invade a threat much older than they are and expect them to take it easy? They went in underprepared without a lot of knowledge and got wrecked because of it. They were acting like Fate was the leader despite knowing nothing of him other then that he was a pawn in the past. They put on the Pressure on Negi, hoping that Setsuna,Mana,Kaede,Chacha and Kotaro would be able to take out the smaller threats. When Dynamis appeared with the key awhile back it should've been obvious that Fate had more allies than they assumed.
Overconfident they're smacked down. They sent children to do a man's job and now their hurting for it. These guys should get smacked down even harder. I hope everyone looses, im used to this, I've played the Tales of series...whenever you reach the Final Boss's castle, you lose and have to try again.
They should lose here, but I'd still like to see Kotaro make one last ditch effort for his development.

Unless Nagi or Takimichi comes these guys should be forced to leave.
Maybe even leave Mana & Setsuna stranded...though they can fly so w/e.


----------



## White Rook (Dec 26, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> you're right, Kaede every time the subject has come up has agreed Mana is stronger


I don't remember that.
Years ago it was official information that the power ranking of the martial arts four is Setsuna>Kaede>Mana>Ku Fei. I just can't find the source for this now, I just find other sites saying that it is official. But of course that was years ago, so we don't know the ranking at the moment.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2010)

Great chapter if I do say so myself...I forsee Takamichi showing up at one point for a little bit to help out, But I doubt he'll be able to do much of anything


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh man. I can see it now, if They visit a Ninja village in the magical world and Kaede would only be considered a Chunin...


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 27, 2010)

Well Ken got everyone riled up by joking on his twitter that he was going to kill everyone i see  

on a kinda off topic note i had a bizzare multi-manga dream last night about an earthquake blowing up a city and a school kinda like a mixed sex mahora academy.

For some reason Shinji from bleach was in it, but we also had Haruna from Negima, and let me tell you she's hot when translated by the dreaming brain into a real woman  I now also ship Nagi X Haruna


----------



## stream (Dec 27, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> Oh man. I can see it now, if They visit a Ninja village in the magical world and Kaede would only be considered a Chunin...



Kaede has probably evolved quite a bit since they arrived in the magical world... The standing she had at the beginning of the manga is probably outdated.



The_Evil said:


> stream said:
> 
> 
> > Kaede also managed to separate Fate from them. There's no point in going fast if you don't know where to go (Natsumi's artifact, remember?)
> ...


Actually, the very first thing that Kaede did in the fight was to bring him away from the others. Just look at the size of what Quintum unleashed on her and it becomes clear they are quite far away from him, otherwise they would have been blown away by the explosion.

Natsumi can be seen to be with them here:
Online Reader from Red Hawk Scans

As to knowing where they are going, it does not really matter as long as he can't see them. He also cannot blow up the whole place, since they are not allowed to kill humans.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 27, 2010)

Bored. Fanart time:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Asuna themed batch this time because...





















... heck, it's Asuna. She doesn't *require* justification!


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't read the manga in a long time, dropped back in to look at it last chapter, then I saw Chacha get ripped in half (she's my favorite character).

Rest assured, I won't be reading again until it's confirmed that she survives.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm positive she will.

Akamatsu isn't the type to kill off his characters like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or is he?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 28, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Don't worry, I'm positive she will.
> 
> Akamatsu isn't the type to kill off his characters like that.
> 
> ...



Not sure. He suffers from GoodWritingSyndrome. He tends to kill off or make mysterious when the story permits it. Also Hilarious forshadowing is permitted. as well as Epic Story _Trolling of the good kind_


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 28, 2010)

i just don't think that he _ can _ kill off any students here as Negi has the responsibility for his students atm... i wouldn't be surprised if some died in the next and most likely final arc though...

anyways, i'm doing a full reread starting tommorow (2 days very well spent) so is there anything in particular people want looking at while i'm doing so?


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 28, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> anyways, i'm doing a full reread starting tommorow (2 days very well spent) so is there anything in particular people want looking at while i'm doing so?



Well since you are asking...

In the beginning I didn't really like Asuna since she seemed like a Naru clone to me. Look out for when she started to develop her own distinct personality. Also how her relationship with Negi was growing.


Oh least I forget try to find some subtle foreshadowing that we might missed. 

I expect a full detailed report in two day capt. *LifeMaker* 
That's all.
Dismissed


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 29, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> i just don't think that he _ can _ kill off any students here as Negi has the responsibility for his students atm... i wouldn't be surprised if some died in the next and most likely final arc though...
> 
> anyways, i'm doing a full reread starting tommorow (2 days very well spent) so is there anything in particular people want looking at while i'm doing so?



Hmm, I think I may join you. I was actually planning to re-read it myself, so let us journey on this pilgrimage together.

I also want to re-read love-hina and Tsubasa:Reservoir chronicles. 
so good.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Well since you are asking...
> 
> In the beginning I didn't really like Asuna since she seemed like a Naru clone to me. Look out for when she started to develop her own distinct personality. Also how her relationship with Negi was growing.
> 
> ...



very well  Actually i've always liked Asuna a hell of a lot more than Naru, Chisame too, becuase Naru was an abomination with no redeemining features 

As for love Hina, i reread my volumes last month, but the translation annoys me in places...  still, i was mostly just checking out some shinmei school stuff


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright, done. Voted for Negima.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 29, 2010)

01-04-2011 at 02:56 PM eh?  Guess I'll mark 1:56 PM on my alarm then.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 29, 2010)

Voted for Negima. I will be apalled if we don't win it this time around.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't forget about the people who vote against it just to keep it from winning each month.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 29, 2010)

ONe of the first to vote. Gotta win this time


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 29, 2010)

A vote for Negima a vote for the lolis vampires of the world.

A vote for Negima a vote for the manliness of Rakan

A vote for Negima a vote for little genius master of preparation

A vote for Negima a vote for shonen with good plot


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Don't forget about the people who vote against it just to keep it from winning each month.


Those people have been grinding my gears for a while now with their monthly troll votes. Half of them haven't read more than a couple chapters of Negima.



Xelloss said:


> A vote for Negima a vote for the lolis vampires of the world.
> 
> A vote for Negima a vote for the manliness of Rakan
> 
> ...


I'm 24'd. Someone rep this man.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Those people have been grinding my gears for a while now with their monthly troll votes. Half of them haven't read more than a couple chapters of Negima.
> 
> 
> I'm 24'd. Someone rep this man.




Done.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Those people have been grinding my gears for a while now with their monthly troll votes. Half of them haven't read more than a couple chapters of Negima.



I wouldn't really care if not for the fact that mot of them dosen't even post in the section later. Seriously this month there was like 47 posts.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

Just voted.

Them haters gonna hate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 29, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Don't forget about the people who vote against it just to keep it from winning each month.



I've already given my reasons for why I vote. I'll vote for Negima when it stops getting put against series I like better.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 30, 2010)

Well i promised i'd never say anything on the subject again after last months justified rant, so i won't comment. halfway through my readthrough now


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> A vote for Negima a vote for the lolis vampires of the world.
> 
> A vote for Negima a vote for the manliness of Rakan
> 
> ...



A vote for Negima is a vote for a troll invasion and a massive outbreak of Negima bashing.

Vote Berserk.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 30, 2010)

Sadly mike while I see your point the trolling would continue, and as someone point out theres no real point in have berserker as manga of the months, in a fairness it would be even better to have fairy tale so the gans of that series have a place to discuss.


----------



## White Rook (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> A vote for Negima is a vote for a troll invasion and a massive outbreak of Negima bashing.


 That kind of trolling is nothing to be afraid of. If the bashers really want to expose their idiocy to everybody then that is fine with me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.

EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.


----------



## urca (Dec 30, 2010)

hello everyone,i started reading this manga yesterday,as far as for chapter 21,im still satisfied,but is it better at the next chapters?
and yeah i voted for mahou sensei negima,<_<'


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2010)

urca said:


> hello everyone,i started reading this manga yesterday,as far as for chapter 21,im still satisfied,but is it better at the next chapters?
> and yeah i voted for mahou sensei negima,<_<'



If you're only on chapter 21 then you've only read the mostly shitty parts so far. Around chapter 40 or so it gets about 1000 times better.

So if you like it already, you'll either love it then, or the change in tone will throw you off....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.
> 
> EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.



So because of a bunch of assholes, Negima should never win ?
Don't you think the logic is kinda strange here ?
Extreme Trolling should be a bannable offense.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 30, 2010)

well, i'm sure if similar threads were posted in any other part of the forum they'd be dealt with and the perpetrators warned, so why not in a MoTM forum?


----------



## urca (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> If you're only on chapter 21 then you've only read the mostly shitty parts so far. Around chapter 40 or so it gets about 1000 times better.
> 
> So if you like it already, you'll either love it then, or the change in tone will throw you off....


 
will the improvement include the plot or is it all about fighting?
either way i already reached chater 33,so yeah


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 30, 2010)

urca said:


> will the improvement include the plot or is it all about fighting?
> either way i already reached chater 33,so yeah



the fighting does come more prevalent, but the plot is awesome and it never loses that full of girls haremy feel. some of the romantic subplots are mighty awesome


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> A vote for Negima is a vote for a troll invasion and a massive outbreak of Negima bashing.
> 
> Vote Berserk.



Really now....the exact same thing that happened last time will occur once again

they'll get banned like last time. If they want to act like stupid children, because the DSPV can't get thier way all the time...



Endless Mike said:


> Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.
> 
> EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.



And it will get as little activity as the last several months have been...though i'm sure if Negima wins it will be the exact same irregardless. The manga of the month like the Anime/TV Show of the month is pointless. It offers nothing you can't get in the original thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

urca said:


> will the improvement include the plot or is it all about fighting?
> either way i already reached chater 33,so yeah



Both to be honest


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I've already given my reasons for why I vote. I'll vote for Negima when it stops getting put against series I like better.


You might like Berserk better but it won't get much, if any, discussion. There's not much point in voting for it.



Endless Mike said:


> A vote for Negima is a vote for a troll invasion and a massive outbreak of Negima bashing.
> 
> Vote Berserk.





Endless Mike said:


> Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.
> 
> EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.


If they spam and troll the section then they can enjoy their bans and rep slashes. It's that simple, EM. I don't know what you're afraid of.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.
> 
> EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.



So what? They make their trolling threads and then get banned, just like last time. If DSPV dipshits want to get themselves banned, then let them.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 30, 2010)

I say we nominate ore no imotou, bleach and negima next month  lets see which is the lesser evil.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2010)

I voted.
Everyone praise me.
*NOW*


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

How the hell did FT suddenly get so many votes?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

You guys are getting beat, better call in the artillery


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 30, 2010)

Does matter to me if fairy tale wings... this is just to good I can see the trolling this would bring, they focused so much in screw Negima up that they are losing on their own game.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll admit though, I'd rather have FT win than Berserk in this situation.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 30, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fairy Tail fans can go fuck themselves as far as I care. Berserk deserves to win.
> 
> EDIT: But seriously, if Negima wins, expect a dozen NegixNagi threads, half a dozen "Akamatsu can't draw a clenched fist correctly" threads, 3 or 4 "Negima fans are all pedophiles" threads, a few "photoshop Negima characters getting killed/raped/annihilated by other characters" threads, and at least 2 "(insert series here) is awesome and Negima is shit" threads.



I already said I was going to request partial power in the Manga of the Month section for that month. so They'll be getting section banned from MoTM is they start trolling.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> So what? They make their trolling threads and then get banned, just like last time. If *DSPV dipshits* want to get themselves banned, then let them.



Flaming now.

Someone seems mad.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, i finished my reread, and yes, i made notes *grin*

Anyway, first up, there _ * will * _ be spoilers aplenty, so if you're one of the few lucky Negima newbies we've picked up, don't read this. Just feel happy that despite what some _ misinformed _ people think you've got a quality manga ahead of you 

Anyway, Negima is very good on the reread, an accolade which few manga (and not so many books either) can claim. It's balanced style of combat and comedy romance works very well together, as we all know. but enough gushing onto...

* Asuna *

Well, what makes Asuna ... well, _ Asuna _ is the interplay between the two parts of her, the outer shell pasted onto her by Ala Rubra and her inner self. To start with all we see is the outer self, and Negi is the catalyst for change. Initially she is hostile to him, ever since his 'your love will be unrequited' prediction, but note all she ever does is shake him and threaten him, she doesn't whack him to the heavens like that cow Naru would have done 

She warms to negi surprisingly quickly, possibly due to a subconcious similarity between him and Nagi, at least in appearence. Note that she quickly reveals her Tsundere side, but only in _ two _ specific situations. One, when Negi physically (and accidentally) molests her, such as grabbing her breasts. just walking in on her naked and stuff like that merely earns him verbal abuse. But the main cause of her physical abuse throughout the story isn when Negi does something reckless that scares her, showing the developing depth of her feelings for him. In fact, the largest fight they have, lasting most of a volume, is the fight when Negi tells her 'she isn't involved'
I'm sure you can see what this means 

Anyway, you could make an argument that Asuna has romantic love for Negi, and in a few places she feels wtinges, but mostly it appears to be sibling love. Asuna wants to help and protect Negi, but as she isn't the smartest she finds herself dishing out physical correction more often than not. This DOES change though, when they reunite in the magical world. Asuna has reconciled her feelinsgs and she is more able to express her doubts and fears in words, rather than actions. of course, this development is cut short by the Shiori incident...

On her repressed self it is interesting that the episodes of her memories returning are in times of emotional stress, and she acts slightly differently for a few chapters afterwards, more subdued, though it soon fades, as does her memories. But when she finally realises her past, she has her full breakdown, _ but the Asuna-facade eventually WINS _ which is amazing in itself. i think her care for Negi and her new friends (asuna was never majorly popular, she was friendly to all barring the class rep, but of course that was mutual friendship expressed through fighting, and Konoka, a more conventional friend) but now Asuna is deeply popular with Ala Alba, enabled her to realise that her past is past, and who she is * now * is what matters. this is a big step and is going to leaf to much change in the future.

So in comparison to Naru she is far less critical, and thinks of Negi first, rather than herself. As she says, she may hate kids, but she could never hate Negi, as he gives his all, in a very adult manner. I think her dislike of children comes from her own past and her own actions there, hence why she likes adults as the subject of her crushes.

Anyway, Asuna is a deeper character than Naru by a long way, better written, much MUCH more likeable, and develops consistently througout the story. Her best moments are when she is geniunely fearful for Negi, as you can see her true heart shining through...

* and onto Chisame * can't compare Asuna and Naru without Chisame, the other half of Naru...

Chisame is more intelligent than Asuna, and more isolational, preferring to be seperate from her classmates, yet she too goes through the gradual growth of feelings for Negi, though i believe they are slightly more romantic in nature, though there is still a big dose of sibling care in there. She finally accepts she is part of the group not for her own sake, but for negi's, and when she enteres the magical world she fills in for Asuna, doing the old hitting Negi bit when needed, but again, apart from when she is first saved from the clothes eater she doesn't hit him for any reason but his own risk-taking.
What is ironic is that _ she herself _ leads him into risk with her whole speech on Magea Erebea. Her whole trying to believe in Negi but failing becuase she can't bear to let him die, not for him or for herself, and the way she speaks about how Negi believed in _ her _ and gave her the push to become part of the group shows how far she developed, quite in odds to the way Naru did in love Hina. I prefer Chisame to Asuna personally, despite her very scrappy-ish first appearences, but you may differ 

Anyway, the two facets of Naru are both MUCH more likable and better done than she was, and despite seeming so opposite they really started off very similarly and developed in similar ways.
Both have brotherly concern for Negi and despite at first not wanting to be involved they soon can't keep themselves out of his business. It's a tale of two redheads in possible love...

all say ahhhh! now 


Tommrow if i'm not drunk i'll make the second post about Kotaro, which i've been pondering...

anyway... just some reread thoughs


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I say we nominate ore no imotou, bleach and negima next month  lets see which is the lesser evil.


The only way Negima could ever win in MotM is if we nominate Negima! Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima!), Negima!? NEO, and Negiho (Ito) Bun. The original and only good Negima out there plus two terrible spin-offs. That way the DSPV has nothing to vote for but of course that wouldn't happen. Someone already asked to nominate both Love Hina and AI Love You for MotM along with Negima and no one seem to followed that plan.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 30, 2010)

Hm, just started reading Negima. On the second chapter now, it's pretty funny (I like the fanservice too )


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> The only way Negima could ever win in MotM is if we nominate Negima! Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima!), Negima!? NEO, and Negiho (Ito) Bun. The original and only good Negima out there plus two terrible spin-offs. That way the *DSPV* has nothing to vote for but of course that wouldn't happen. Someone already asked to nominate both Love Hina and AI Love You for MotM along with Negima and no one seem to followed that plan.


DSPV????


----------



## Watchman (Dec 30, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> DSPV????



Chapter 331


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> DSPV????


I'm pretty much disgusted seeing Fairy Fail win. I rather see DSPV's favorite mangas win at least Berserk, JJBA, Fist of the North Star, etc are all actually good instead of Fairy Fail ruining everything.

It almost seem like the FT fans has more voters than both the Negima fans and DSPV combined.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> I'm pretty much disgusted seeing Fairy Fail win. I rather see DSPV's favorite mangas win at least Berserk, JJBA, Fist of the North Star, etc are all actually good instead of Fairy Fail ruining everything.


And have the winning manga's section be void of any discussion or activity what so ever?

No thanks.

At least FT has gotten better lately so there is something to discuss.

Still though, I wanted Negima to win.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2010)

Didn't read it all Lifemaker probably will when I come back home.
But you reminded me.
I dun like Narusegawa.

Shinobu ftw.

Actually how many of us began reading Negima because we liked Love Hina? Maybe 6 of us?


----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> The only way Negima could ever win in MotM is if we nominate Negima! Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima!), Negima!? NEO, and Negiho (Ito) Bun. The original and only good Negima out there plus two terrible spin-offs. That way the DSPV has nothing to vote for but of course that wouldn't happen. Someone already asked to nominate both Love Hina and AI Love You for MotM along with Negima and no one seem to followed that plan.


Hi. 


Basilikos said:


> And have the winning manga's section be void of any discussion or activity what so ever?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> ...


So, just like every MotM section ever.

Also, quantity =/= quality.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd prefer Fairy Tail to win. At least it will get discussion, unlike the past mangas that have been chosen in recent months.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Actually how many of us began reading Negima because we liked Love Hina? Maybe 6 of us?


I had read LH a year or two before Negima. I had decided to pick up Negima since LH was so well done and a friend of mine IRL was reading Negima and recommended it to me.



Abigail said:


> Also, quantity =/= quality.


I never asserted such.



Watchman said:


> I'd prefer Fairy Tail to win. At least it will get discussion, unlike the past mangas that have been chosen in recent months.


Exactly.

Though if Negima won it would certainly get discussion.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> -snip-



That's tremendously good analysis. Though Negima myself and prepare my own version of the analysis. And maybe Negi's analysis as well.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually read lovehina as it was coming out, was a fan of mutsumi and tama.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I actually read lovehina as it was coming out, was a fan of mutsumi and tama.



I never could read past the first volume.

Is it all Keitaro just getting into accidents and getting his ass kicked?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I never could read past the first volume.
> 
> Is it all Keitaro just getting into accidents and getting his ass kicked?



Keitaro becomes a clone of Seta-san Badass towards the end of the series, and actually beat Matoko (I think it was her) quite a few times in duels. 

But the majority of the series is like that yes. Although it does pull it off well.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 30, 2010)

Mokoto and Keitaro have a duel record pulling mokoto a bit ahead of him, still tama >> mokoto that turtle could solo narutoverse


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> And have the winning manga's section be void of any discussion or activity what so ever?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> ...



It's gotten better, but i'd at least prefer to see if Mashma can actually pull out of this arc before it wins a Manga of the Month to be honest.

It shouldn't be MoTM...just yet

Edit: Jesus Christ 159 votes for Fairy Tail...good lord.



Watchman said:


> I'd prefer Fairy Tail to win. At least it will get discussion, unlike the past mangas that have been chosen in recent months.



It will have discussion...and I'm sure we all want The unofficial Gildartz fanclub the unofficial Mest fanclub amnd let's not forget the all mighty fanservice thread.

Because that's what takes up 90% of the talk in the Fairy Tail thread...


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 30, 2010)

~Scrooge~ said:


> Keitaro becomes a clone of Seta-san Badass towards the end of the series, and actually beat Matoko (I think it was her) quite a few times in duels.
> 
> But the majority of the series is like that yes. Although it does pull it off well.



Hmmm not that much of a surprise here.


For being a ronin Keitaro s quite the wimp at the beginning.


----------



## Z Money (Dec 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> So because of a bunch of assholes, Negima should never win ?
> Don't you think the logic is kinda strange here ?
> Extreme Trolling should be a bannable offense.


Yup, that's basically what we're going for. As long as Negima loses, everything is awesome. We're going for an entire year without Negima. Just to see if we can. 



Emperor Joker said:


> Really now....the exact same thing that happened last time will occur once again
> 
> they'll get banned like last time. If they want to act like stupid children, because the DSPV can't get thier way all the time...





Watchman said:


> So what? They make their trolling threads and then get banned, just like last time. If DSPV dipshits want to get themselves banned, then let them.





Dark Evangel said:


> The only way Negima could ever win in MotM is if we nominate Negima! Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima!), Negima!? NEO, and Negiho (Ito) Bun. The original and only good Negima out there plus two terrible spin-offs. That way the DSPV has nothing to vote for but of course that wouldn't happen. Someone already asked to nominate both Love Hina and AI Love You for MotM along with Negima and no one seem to followed that plan.



I like how you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) act like you're "in the know" to impress people when DSPV has been closed for over a year now. Way to fail your general OBD knowledge test.

No wonder you dongs aren't regulars.



~Scrooge~ said:


> I already said I was going to request partial power in the Manga of the Month section for that month. so They'll be getting section banned from MoTM is they start trolling.



Greed, stop being so terrible. You're making me look bad every time I try and defend you as the only OBD mod that isn't completely terrible.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure, DSPV's been closed, but the kind of people that go out of their way to troll Negima are former DSPV members, and still identify themselves as such. I thought that was pretty clear in what I said.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2010)

Motm don't even matter son.

What I don't get though is that when I voted, MSN was at like 58/59 (forgetting already) points. Fairytail was at exactly 61...that was today.
How did they more than double their score like that...wtf.


----------



## Z Money (Dec 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Sure, DSPV's been closed, but the kind of people that go out of their way to troll Negima are former DSPV members, and still identify themselves as such. I thought that was pretty clear in what I said.



Not really. Pretty sure my fights with DSPV are well documented. Some people just dislike Negima. I myself dislike Akametsu in general but that's beside the point.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 30, 2010)

I like this air of infamy DSPV still has even when it's closed for more than a year now

Dio Brando/Implosion would be proud


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Z Money said:


> Not really. Pretty sure my fights with DSPV are well documented. Some people just dislike Negima. I myself dislike Akametsu in general but that's beside the point.



Half the people who do it now, haven't even read the goddamned fucking thing. Or at most have only read a few of the chapters. others are just doing it to avoid fucking peer pressure, what we are a stupid high school now. 

Why should I allow myself to be pushed around by a bunch of people who are mostly teenagers (Or act like ones) when i'm almost 22


----------



## God Movement (Dec 30, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with Z Money here


----------



## Watchman (Dec 30, 2010)

Z Money said:


> Not really. Pretty sure my fights with DSPV are well documented. Some people just dislike Negima. I myself dislike Akametsu in general but that's beside the point.



Sure, there are people who just dislike Negima, and I've got no problem with that. People are free to like what they want and dislike what they want. There's a difference between that and going out of your way to antagonise something, and the main guys that do that, from what I've seen, are former DSPVers.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 30, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Couldn't agree more with Z Money here



oh shit, hide your moms, it's GM


----------



## Z Money (Dec 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Half the people who do it now, haven't even read the goddamned fucking thing. Or at most have only read a few of the chapters. others are just doing it to avoid fucking peer pressure, what we are a stupid high school now.


Actually, several people in the former DSPV have read and actually follow Negima weekly. Much like how I follow that disgusting piece of tripe called Naruto and Bleach.

I'm not the kind of person that hates without trying.



> Why should I allow myself to be pushed around by a bunch of people who are mostly teenagers (Or act like ones) when i'm almost 22


Honestly? If you're 22 and you're letting something like this bother you, you need to reasses your priorities. Something is clearly amiss.



Watchman said:


> Sure, there are people who just dislike Negima, and I've got no problem with that. People are free to like what they want and dislike what they want. There's a difference between that and going out of your way to antagonise something, and the main guys that do that, from what I've seen, are former DSPVers.


See, that's your problem. Hating on Negima is not the reward. It's the fact that you guys care that's the reward.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I like this air of infamy DSPV still has even when it's closed for more than a year now
> 
> Dio Brando/Implosion would be proud



DSPV 4 life.

Also, I'm up to date with Negima, thank you very much.

Still dislike it greatly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus I need to calm down... My workload doesn't need to affect me at home



Z Money said:


> Actually, several people in the former DSPV have read and actually follow Negima weekly. Much like how I follow that disgusting piece of tripe called Naruto and Bleach.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person that hates without trying.
> 
> ...



I'm not bothered that you and DSPV dislike Negima (Or practically everything else that doesn't have  gore or isn't Kamen Rider or MSPA...i'm bothered by the fact that you all feel the need to push everybody else around because you can't stand somebody liking something you dislike.

The fandom cares because, you keep attacking them. are they not supposed to give a shit about that?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 30, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Also, I'm up to date with Negima, thank you very much.



what do you think of the recent developments

did you see the point in them


----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2010)

Akamatsu is on the cutting edge of character development, I'll say that much.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 30, 2010)

He wastes no time getting to the heart of the matter


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 31, 2010)

well, he is pretty sharp when it comes to like explaining some of the magic stuff like lightning and shit

simple, straightforward, and cuts to the chase 

gotta credit him with that at least


----------



## Abigail (Dec 31, 2010)

He cuts no corners with his explanations.

Also has a rapier sharp wit to boot.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 31, 2010)

Needs a slice of life


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The fandom cares because, you keep attacking them. are they not supposed to give a shit about that?



I don't care.
Why get mad, when porn exists?
Then again I dun really know what you guys are talking about, from what I get this is some OBD hate, how you guys start hatin' on eachother because of OBD, I'll never know.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2010)

He has Charisma. And don't forget he tends to not leave the characters at the same age of a manga for the entire series, like SOME (cough cough bleach) manga do. He is truly a man who does his wonders in character development. I wouldn't be surprised if we get a time skip. In fact we are sure to see the girls hit High School. and god knows.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

^I dun get why everyone bashing on Bleach, the manga is chilled as flies on shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 31, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Needs a slice of life



man, that's the last thing it needs

the manga would lose any shred of dignity it had if it were to go that route

it's already walking the razor's edge at this point


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> ^I dun get why everyone bashing on Bleach, the manga is chilled as flies on shit.



has the EP8 disc

This is why we bash it. Also They never age, much less done anything character growth wise outside fighting and what comes with that.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 31, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> man, that's the last thing it needs
> 
> the manga would lose any shred of dignity it had if it were to go that route
> 
> it's already walking the razor's edge at this point



It needs to get sliced out of life


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> has the EP8 disc
> 
> This is why we bash it. Also They never age, much less done anything character growth wise outside fighting and what comes with that.



/eyeroll.
People really are ridiculous here aren't they. Angry cus the characters don't age? .

Oh how delicious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> /eyeroll.
> People really are ridiculous here aren't they. Angry cus the characters don't age? .
> 
> Oh how delicious.



It's more because the story is absolute rubbish...and the character development is non existent.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's more because the story is absolute rubbish...and the character development is non existent.



Better than Legend of Zelda
MIRITE?


----------



## ZyX (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol what, Link has more personality than Ichigo.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 31, 2010)

well this thread got unusually active overnight. shame it's full of rubbish 

I think we've established who does and doesn't like Negima by now, 'tis the same every month  As for Bleach it's perfectly fine the first time around, but if you try a reread it's boring as hell, becuase it's all long fights. It's definitely a one-go manga 

Anyway i read Love Hina first, but i couldn't believe that Keitaro still persisted with that jerk Naru, after all, she's the distilled epitome of everything bad about anime women, all lumped together into one package. Asuna and Chisame are way better...


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> well this thread got unusually active overnight. shame it's full of rubbish
> 
> I think we've established who does and doesn't like Negima by now, 'tis the same every month  As for Bleach it's perfectly fine the first time around, but if you try a reread it's boring as hell, becuase it's all long fights. It's definitely a one-go manga
> 
> Anyway i read Love Hina first, but i couldn't believe that Keitaro still persisted with that jerk Naru, after all, she's the distilled epitome of everything bad about anime women, all lumped together into one package. Asuna and Chisame are way better...



She is the epitome of an Tsundere. Like she is one that is completely stubborn.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 31, 2010)

she's more a caricature than an epitome  so damn _ one-dimensional _ 

Still, Love Hina did have a few decent characters in it. It's a good enough story for what it is 
Plus it did bring us the Shinmei sword arts, which are quite handy in the OBD


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2010)

This is True. But regardless I actually Liked Love hina as a whole, what not That manga being the one that truly got me into manga xD


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 31, 2010)

indeed, and one can see the roots of many of the Love Hina characters in Negima. Luckily there has been vast improvement


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2010)

LifeMaker said:


> indeed, and one can see the roots of many of the Love Hina characters in Negima. Luckily there has been vast improvement



Yes Indeed there has been


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 31, 2010)

Not enough overpower turtles for my taste.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 31, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> So because of a bunch of assholes, Negima should never win ?
> Don't you think the logic is kinda strange here ?
> Extreme Trolling should be a bannable offense.





Emperor Joker said:


> Really now....the exact same thing that happened last time will occur once again
> 
> they'll get banned like last time. If they want to act like stupid children, because the DSPV can't get thier way all the time...
> 
> ...





Basilikos said:


> You might like Berserk better but it won't get much, if any, discussion. There's not much point in voting for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Watchman said:


> So what? They make their trolling threads and then get banned, just like last time. If DSPV dipshits want to get themselves banned, then let them.



Maybe you guys don't get it: Most of the DSPV crew are *my friends*. In other words, I would be upset if they got banned, sealed, or slashed. I don't want that to happen to them. Unfortunately, they seem to be unable to resist the allure of trolling.



Basilikos said:


> I'll admit though, I'd rather have FT win than Berserk in this situation.







Dark Evangel said:


> The only way Negima could ever win in MotM is if we nominate Negima! Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima!), Negima!? NEO, and Negiho (Ito) Bun. The original and only good Negima out there plus two terrible spin-offs. That way the DSPV has nothing to vote for but of course that wouldn't happen. Someone already asked to nominate both Love Hina and AI Love You for MotM along with Negima and no one seem to followed that plan.



They would just vote for the shitty spinoffs just to piss you guys off.

Oh God I've started thinking like them 



Kenju Storm said:


> Hm, just started reading Negima. On the second chapter now, it's pretty funny (I like the fanservice too)



People like you are the reason Negima and its fans have a bad reputation 



Z Money said:


> I like how you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) act like you're "in the know" to impress people when DSPV has been closed for over a year now. Way to fail your general OBD knowledge test.
> 
> No wonder you dongs aren't regulars.



To be fair, the thread may be closed, but the group still exists.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I like this air of infamy DSPV still has even when it's closed for more than a year now
> 
> Dio Brando/Implosion would be proud



The scourge of the forum whose name strikes fear into all that hear it 



God Movement said:


> Couldn't agree more with Z Money here



You can say his actual name, you know. Or do you honestly not realize that's Zetta?



Emperor Joker said:


> I'm not bothered that you and DSPV dislike Negima (Or practically everything else that doesn't have  gore or isn't Kamen Rider or MSPA...



Kamen Rider and MSPA both have gore. Well, Kamen Rider does sometimes. (Hell, the very first MSPA story had a guy tear someone's intestines out and use them as a robe to climb up a wall).



> i'm bothered by the fact that you all feel the need to push everybody else around because you can't stand somebody liking something you dislike.
> 
> The fandom cares because, you keep attacking them. are they not supposed to give a shit about that?



That's not the reason. You don't understand their perspective. It's the same kind of thing you learned about bullies in grade school - they pick on you because they're looking for a reaction. If you give a reaction, then that gives them more incentive to keep it up. This is like psychology 101 here.

That said, Berserk deserves to win, not only for the reasons I have previously given, but because it is a genuinely better manga


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2010)

Z Money said:


> Honestly? If you're 22 and you're letting something like this bother you, you need to reasses your priorities. Something is clearly amiss.


Ironic. 

Especially considering the trouble and great lengths you guys go to troll the fandoms of series you don't like. Ever consider that maybe it's *YOU* that needs to reassess your priorities?



Endless Mike said:


> Maybe you guys don't get it: Most of the DSPV crew are *my friends*. In other words, I would be upset if they got banned, sealed, or slashed. I don't want that to happen to them. Unfortunately, they seem to be unable to resist the allure of trolling.


Then that's their fault because they would have brought it upon themselves. And I don't know about you, but none of the people online or IRL that I call friends would endlessly troll and bash the shit out of series I like and bully others over taste in fiction of all things. What the hell, are we still in elementary school or something? Tell your friends to stop trolling and bullying people over something as trivial as taste in fiction.



> People like you are the reason Negima and its fans have a bad reputation


You're so welcoming to the new fans, EM.



> Kamen Rider and MSPA both have gore. Well, Kamen Rider does sometimes. (Hell, the very first MSPA story had a guy tear someone's intestines out and use them as a robe to climb up a wall).


I don't mind if people have different taste in fictional entertainment than myself. I do mind though when they troll and bully anyone else with different preferences.



> That's not the reason. You don't understand their perspective. It's the same kind of thing you learned about bullies in grade school - they pick on you because they're looking for a reaction. If you give a reaction, then that gives them more incentive to keep it up. This is like psychology 101 here.


...Are you implying that you're ok being friends with people that bully others? Going out of one's way to bully and get a reaction out of others speaks volumes about the deficiency of a person's character.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 31, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Then that's their fault because they would have brought it upon themselves. And I don't know about you, but none of the people online or IRL that I call friends would endlessly troll and bash the shit out of series I like and bully others over taste in fiction of all things. What the hell, are we still in elementary school or something? Tell your friends to stop trolling and bullying people over something as trivial as taste in fiction.



See, you're coming off as a whiny little baby here. Saying stuff like this makes people _want_ to pick on you, even me. "Oh boo hoo, they're saying mean things to me on the internet!"

You're overreacting, and they love that. That's why they keep doing it.



> You're so welcoming to the new fans, EM.



Raigen Effect.



> I don't mind if people have different taste in fictional entertainment than myself. I do mind though when they troll and bully anyone else with different preferences.
> 
> 
> ...Are you implying that you're ok being friends with people that bully others? Going out of one's way to bully and get a reaction out of others speaks volumes about the deficiency of a person's character.



Because insulting a manga on the internet is SERIOUS BUSINESS, right?

True, Negima gets a ton of completely undeserved hate, but whining about it like this won't make it stop, it will just egg them on.

IMO the best way to deal with it is to either ignore them or respond to their mockery with your own mockery and sarcasm.

Of course, this requires some actual skill at the verbal art.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 31, 2010)

I actually like and dont mind much the fanservice then maybe its because I am used to it from love hina, also I like series that arent what you can call mainly I did follow quite extensive ah my goddess, I dont subject myself to a single style (bedsides horror which quite honestly I find it boring as hell).

Now for example zetta say Touho, To-Aru, Negima is terrible to be honest I admit Touho, To-Aru fans can get out of hand an horrible (specially railgun fans) but every fiction have their fair share of raigen inducing sindrome, about negima I really dont see why all the hate at least on the OBD I have never see outright horrible claims.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 31, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> See, you're coming off as a whiny little baby here. Saying stuff like this makes people _want_ to pick on you, even me. "Oh boo hoo, they're saying mean things to me on the internet!"
> 
> You're overreacting, and they love that. That's why they keep doing it.
> 
> ...



Internet doesn't make dumb people any less dumber, you know. 
It's not about Negima especially ( It could be about Bleach, Evangelion or whatever it would be the same to me ) it's about how to behave in society.

If dumb trolls get banned, it's not our fault. You're taking the problem backward here.

It could be the same with anything. Negima is just an example.

And you're asking us to use mockery and sarcasm ?  Mangas on the internet is SERIOUS BUSINESS, right?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 31, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You can say his actual name, you know. Or do you honestly not realize that's Zetta?



Of course my good man.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 31, 2010)

Apparently the trolls are smarter than you since you're reacting exactly the way they want you to.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 31, 2010)

so i was ready to skim through the usual trash here in the KL when i see this unfunny business going on

then i see FT leading 

after reading you guys' posts i feel disgusted with this forum for the first time

i mean, i hate the MSN wankers as much as the next negima hater, but i would really like MSN to get MOTM. when was the last time they got it, 2 years ago?

then hell breaks loose the dupes vote for an even worse manga, called Fairy Tail

OBD i am disappoint


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 31, 2010)

And once more trying to nudge us back on topic....

The 313 raws are available in the usual place, the AQS forum and vetus. Go get em


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Danm Quintum is just beating the shit out of everyone isn't he, and I lol at out Ku-Fei was frozen.


----------



## urca (Dec 31, 2010)

guyz just enjoy the manga (or dont enjoy it,you dont have to),and chill out and listen to some hip-hop shit.
haters gonna hate,trolls gonna troll,accept people's mentallity as it is,thats about it.
i reached chapter 53,too much fanservice,but still didnt affect that much,i had some good laughters at the manga,i loved the epic fight,and when the vampire arrived (anyone has her name?i really dont remember her name,nor the kunoichi nor the chinese girl nor anybody except asuna and negima and nodoka and konoka and sentsuna).
but i guess im looking into more depth,so i guess i'll keep readin til chapter 100.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 31, 2010)

You mean Evangeline  hard to forget her  anyway when the festival arc starts is when it reaches 100% quality so not long for you to go


----------



## urca (Dec 31, 2010)

> You mean Evangeline  hard to forget her  anyway when the festival arc starts is when it reaches 100% quality so not long for you to go


i think they call her eva-chan too,so i guess i will keep it to eva-chan,she really was a bad-ass at the fight,i mean for real,even negi would've died if he faced her at full strength,not to mention its not at full moon,she was just plain AWESOME,negi did well too,its good that in the fights,negi think out,not just pull some power of his ass.=D


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 1, 2011)

the spoilers look damn interesting 


*Spoiler*: _313_ 



 well, we are coming to the end of this one way or the other now 




on an off topic note, my god, i have a hangover from hell


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter is epic. Character Growth here and there, supremacy shown by the fate clones, helplessness, and Nagi. An epic way to make things work out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 1, 2011)

>.>.
If Kotaro isn't going to become a monster in the next arc power wise, then just kill him off in this arc. I love the kid but if he's not really going to get stronger, just end him for the sake of the story.
Be sad to see him go though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> >.>.
> If Kotaro isn't going to become a monster in the next arc power wise, then just kill him off in this arc. I love the kid but if he's not really going to get stronger, just end him for the sake of the story.
> Be sad to see him go though.



He will. Oh god will he get stronger


----------



## stream (Jan 1, 2011)

Baahhh... Hate near-death dream sequences. Overdone. Though now that I think of it, it is quite in line with the manga, after the just-in-time survival to Evangeline's scroll.

But I'm a bit worried about the imbalance of strength with all these fates. There is a limit to how many ass-pulls you can make a story go through; I don't want this to become mahou sensei Bleach 

As it is, just surviving the fight is going to require about three miracles; like, one per new fate. Say, Negi comes back in an instant and without turning crazy. And Nagi shows up. And Arika, too. And a pony.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, Negi had to really get up, after all, he can't die at this stage, so it's not an ass pull 

And it's quite likely that Asuna is going to be able to handle a fate with her 
*Spoiler*: _wooo spoilery spoilery_ 



 upgraded magia Erebea Ensis Exorcians 


 which should be along any minute now...

i think the girls did really well. They may not have won, but Fates are top tier, suppased only by Nagi and the Lifemaker. if they could beat them then there'd be no further to go  But they've bought time and dirupted plans, and without that it'd be all over


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Heh, Kotaro is still growing and has had more screen time in his growth than most other characters except for Negi of course.  He shouldn't just be kicked out yet.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 2, 2011)

Man when, will the scans come 




LifeMaker said:


> And it's quite likely that Asuna is going to be able to handle a fate with her
> *Spoiler*: _wooo spoilery spoilery_
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that idea from?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



not that I don't like it mind you





BTW I'm rereading MSN myself and maybe I'll write some analysis later.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 2, 2011)

Well it's in monster hunter portable 3  and I hear Kenny says it's a future spoiler for the story on his Twitter


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well it's in monster hunter portable 3  and I hear Kenny says it's a future spoiler for the story on his Twitter



I don get the monster hunter reference. Also link to ken's twitter?


----------



## Jugger (Jan 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> And it's quite likely that Asuna is going to be able to handle a fate with her
> *Spoiler*: _wooo spoilery spoilery_
> 
> 
> ...



can you tell what that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 magia Erebea Ensis Exorcians is? 


 I have can?t remember those kind of names in negima at all


----------



## White Rook (Jan 2, 2011)

For those who want to know what LifeMaker is talking about in his wooo spoilery spoilers should read this but BEWARE if you don't want to spoil yourself:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Apparently Ken made a comment that in the story Asuna doesn't have it "yet" or something like that.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 2, 2011)

Well holy cow , that's *awesome * :33


----------



## Jugger (Jan 2, 2011)

White Rook said:


> For those who want to know what LifeMaker is talking about in his wooo spoilery spoilers should read this but BEWARE if you don't want to spoil yourself:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



its that thing awsome. Ty man


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 2, 2011)

wow. epic Ken is Epic


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 2, 2011)

Sword is not appealing.

Kotarou power boost please (His situation has caused a small spark of rage in me)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> wow. epic Ken is Epic


Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sword is not appealing.
> 
> Kotarou power boost please (His situation has caused a small spark of rage in me)



Kotaro Foreshadowed that he will get stronger


----------



## armorknight (Jan 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Kotaro Foreshadowed that he will get stronger



Even if he does get stronger, he'll never be on Negi's level at any point from now on. Still, seeing Kotaro get stronger will be awesome.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Jan 3, 2011)

Gah.

I wish I hadn't decided to check back in on Negima. Chachamaru's potential death is seriously screwing with me. This is the most profoundly anything besides Chobits has affected me.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 3, 2011)

White Rook said:


> For those who want to know what LifeMaker is talking about in his wooo spoilery spoilers should read this but BEWARE if you don't want to spoil yourself:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



awesome news are awesome, now if we could get some more spoilers


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 3, 2011)

great.... asuna would get op.


----------



## urca (Jan 3, 2011)

hmmm,i reached chapter 210,well i should say that im actually quite impressed of the manga,i loved the fact that chao (the girl in the school festival fight) was the 'villian',it felt sudden,so it made me keep reading,i should say that the writer has some talent.
its awesome that negi took the power of darkness instead of light,at least the manga wont be a cliche,eh?
the plot's getting intresting,i guess ima keep reading(and i might even color some pages for you guys .)
speaking of the manga,this manga wont end soon would it?i hope not D:


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

^Negima will likely end in a year or so.


----------



## urca (Jan 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> ^Negima will likely end in a year or so.


was that stated in an interview or something?:amazed


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

urca said:


> was that stated in an interview or something?:amazed


It's pretty obvious the way the story is going right now. We're at its the climax atm.

Plus, there's no sign at all of any other major villain showing up soon.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 3, 2011)

I dunno I dont think a year a bit more, because even as its now theres no freaking clue about Nagi (which is basically the main driving force for Negi).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> It's pretty obvious the way the story is going right now. We're at its the climax atm.
> 
> Plus, there's no sign at all of any other major villain showing up soon.



I'm thinking more along the lines of 2+ years. afterall he still has to find Nagi...which is at the very least one more arc.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

Which is why I said "a year *or so*".


----------



## White Rook (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember that Akamatsu said that the manga will reach at least 400 chapters which means at least two more years.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

White Rook said:


> I remember that Akamatsu said that the manga will reach at least 400 chapters which means at least two more years.


Got a link?


----------



## White Rook (Jan 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Got a link?


In AQS-forums (Chinese c136) the username "Hata" translates Akamatsu's diary entries. I can't find the post but that's where I read it.

Edit: I found the post and I remembered wrong:
Chinese c136


> the exchange during a questioning.
> 
> fan: do you see Negima to hit 300 chapters?
> Ken: definitely.
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 3, 2011)

Kotaro


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 3, 2011)

YES YES YES FUCKING YES YES YES
ORGAAAAAAAASSSMMM!!!!!
JIZZ
BALLS IN YOUR MOUTH
balls in your face
DO IT KOTA!!!!!


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 3, 2011)

This isn't ending good for Dog-boy


TeenRyu: where did you got it anyway?


----------



## blueblip (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh gee, oh golly! Do I dare dream that Kotaru will finally fight and beat someone on Negi's tier?!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's just hope he doesn't get schooled too quickly...


----------



## armorknight (Jan 3, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> great.... asuna would get op.



Asuna is little more than a plot device, so I'm not really surprised at anything she pulls out of her ass at this point.

I just hope that whatever she does is badass enough to justify it.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Asuna is little more than a plot device, so I'm not really surprised at anything she pulls out of her ass at this point.
> 
> I just hope that whatever she does is badass enough to justify it.



well what with her lineage one would expect power 

Anyway, as for the series finishing i think we can all agree the end of the magic world arc approaches quickly.  It'll probably take longer than we think to wrap up the combat and do everything neccesary to get things in motion, but i'd say 15-30 more chapters maybe.

Then we have the plan to save the magic world, finding Nagi, and whatever the manga's final boss will be  So yeah, somewhere around 400ish seems the likeliest of outcomes...


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

I was rereading some older chapters for a certain explanation and I stumbled upon this page.

panels

Those bottom right panels is probably the line that got me to really like Nagi even more.

Edit:

And this is another page to add to my list of why I like Rakan:

Link removed


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, he may be stupid, and kinda a jerk to his son when his shadow self was summoned by Al, but he has a good heart


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 4, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wait did quintum just off panel kotaro? 'cause it seems



*Spoiler*: __ 



Quintom just took down a fully healthy Kaede, and Kotaro has a still healing hole in his stomach what did you expect.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 4, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Quintom just took down a fully healthy Kaede, and Kotaro has a still healing hole in his stomach what did you expect.




*Spoiler*: __ 



anything, but not along the lines of off panel


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

Well in a weeks time i daresay we shall have answers...


*Spoiler*: _313 and thoughts on 314_ 



 as i suspect that next week'll be the chapter Negi gets up and the true fightback starts. ith Negi distracting the fates Konoka and the missing Anya can pop their healing spells on the fighters.

After all, Anya has previous for healing a taken down Kotaro


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 4, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> anything, but not along the lines of off panel



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was either off panel or panels of him just been brutally stomp by Quintum, I rather go with off panel.


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy... I was closer than I thought when I said that three miracles would be needed.

I believe Natsumi is going to do something unexpected and awesome. This chapter underlines so much how useless she is, while everybody else is bravely getting curbstomped (off-panel, even!), that something _drastic_ is in order. Not only will she act, but it will be effective.

I'm reminded of Nodoka against Dynamis: "My counterattack starts here"...
Well, it might not be that awesome, but in those lines.

EDIT: Oh, her artifact was hinted to be famous. Maybe it has unrevealed powers?


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Isn't it sad, Kotaro?


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 4, 2011)

Yue, i dont care if u get owned your awesome


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

always. the way they get owned proves how epic they are


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

All the library club girls are awesome... Negi should form a fivesome with them, and he'd get Setsuna thrown in for free, she comes with every purchase of a Konoka


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 4, 2011)

how much longer we'll have to wait for 313?

The raws are out, the trans are out, how much time dose it take to put the two together?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

usually two to three days i believe. Although the raws have been out a while so i guess it could be any day now


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Yue, i dont care if u get owned your awesome



Her time will come.


----------



## urca (Jan 4, 2011)

> usually two to three days i believe. Although the raws have been out a while so i guess it could be any day now


actually,as long as you speak japanese\have a translated script of the chapter,it shouldnt take more than 1-2 hour,since all you have to do is making the panels blank,and rewrite what was in it but in english,the only hard thing is the techniques names,you dont want it to be all white under it,<_<'.
its just a matter of caring about the series,none really knows about this series,its as simple as that.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> All the library club girls are awesome... *Negi should form a fivesome with them*, and he'd get Setsuna thrown in for free, she comes with every purchase of a Konoka


Uh........


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, when he get's older of course 

I'm also not entirely serious  It just so happens that the Library girls are some of my favourites too 

anyway, to make this less spammy...

Since Kotaro is supposedly based on Naruto, how would Naruto be improved if he was replaced by Kotaro? 

further editing... i've killed the thread with my harem joke... for shame 

Anyway, Kotaro. In the volume notes he was said to be a fox-boy ninja, and he is, but if you think about it there's quite a lot of similarities between Negi and Kotaro, and Sasuke and Naruto. Although of course Kotaro is way cooler than Naruto, and Negi poos all over Sasuke from an epicly great height....

still, Kotaro. Suffering from never being quite able to catch up to the smarter and more technically skilled Negi. sound familiar? 
Shadow Clones, well, need i say more? 
Not so bright too, known for boldness and stupidity, although Kotaro is smarter than the big N, and actually learns his lessons, such as when he backed out from nailing Fate from the invisibility of Natusmi's artefact.

He also desperately wants Negi's approval and respect, much as Naruto wants Sasuke's, as the bit after he was defeated by Al in the Mahora Buddokai proves...

i could go on, but this is a basis for comparison


----------



## urca (Jan 5, 2011)

i caught up with you guyz,well,i guess ima wait for the new chapter,my impression was good for everyone,no excludings,they all were plain awesome (im sorta mad that nodoka didnt fight,but she did state that she doesnt have the talent to be a mage,oh well,i hope she gets to do something later too.).


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 5, 2011)

urca said:


> i caught up with you guyz,well,i guess ima wait for the new chapter,my impression was good for everyone,no excludings,they all were plain awesome (im sorta mad that nodoka didnt fight,but she did state that she doesnt have the talent to be a mage,oh well,i hope she gets to do something later too.).



Well done squire  Yeah, Ken may have a lot of characters but unlike some mangaka (*cough* Kishi *cough*) he does a good fist of giving them all personality and usefulness.

As a Nodoka fan myself i am also hoping she gets to kick ass. Hopefully she'll be using the GGMK sooner rather than later


----------



## urca (Jan 5, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well done squire  Yeah, Ken may have a lot of characters but unlike some mangaka (*cough* Kishi *cough*) he does a good fist of giving them all personality and usefulness.
> 
> As a Nodoka fan myself i am also hoping she gets to kick ass. Hopefully she'll be using the GGMK sooner rather than later


 actually thats something that i admire,being able to develop more than 10 characters is plain awesome,i really respect that.
but he didnt really develop kotaru that much,didnt you notice that..?
i mean c'mon kotaru was supposed to be negi's rival .


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 5, 2011)

actually there's quite a lot of emotional development in Kotaro's evolution...

however if you mean combat-wise i and most people agree he could do with a bit of a boost up to the next tier


----------



## urca (Jan 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So i read the spoilers,kotaru's death is coming?
negi's on the edge of the cliff of death.
natsumi,i hope your heart wont break
i wonder what'll happen to negi...


----------



## Twilight Time (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the irony im expirenceing. I started this the beginning of this week and when i finally catch up with the series it is a massive cliff hanger that is going to drive me INSANE untill it is over.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 6, 2011)

heh, yeah i know, the last couple of months have been totally cliffhanger-laden. just be glad you missed the 3 week christmas break one 

Glad you're enjoying the goodness that is Negima 

edit: 314 spoilers at Vetus 

*Spoiler*: _314_ 



 And Negi is * up! * and we appear to find out who the Master of the Grave is.... it's all going hot now...

and of course, Sextum gets naked


----------



## Twilight Time (Jan 6, 2011)

Master of the grave....mmmm........ I'll give you a bet that she will a resurfaceing character.


----------



## urca (Jan 6, 2011)

guyz,where can i find MSN's chapters ? (to be precise,chapter 313,@_@).


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm...Is Kotaru starting become a jobber in this series?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 6, 2011)

Well sadly everyone jobs to Fate 

I'm sure he has a triumphant ass-kicking victory left in him.. somewhere deep down 

I agree he could do with a decent win though. I'm expecting it in the next (and probably last) arc, one to make him a true rival


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 6, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well sadly everyone jobs to Fate
> 
> I'm sure he has a triumphant ass-kicking victory left in him.. somewhere deep down
> 
> I agree he could do with a decent win though. I'm expecting it in the next (and probably last) arc, one to make him a true rival



Well, since he is rival of the main character, and I not expecting him to win but I am expecting him to do a considerate damage instead ..you know...getting OHKO by opponent.....at least try to make any Fate say something like, " Damn, he is good, could be a potential problem in the future"

Seriously, I felt for Kotaro. He always looking for a great fight, but what he got in the end is Lv90++ opponent. Talk about massacre. I wonder, how long can he put his smiling face after he got crushed over and over again.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah i see what you mean. Every time he is against an opponent in his weight class he kicks ass, like against Mei, the nutter with the violin and even Kagetaro...

it's just he keeps ending up against Al, Fate and other 'over 8000'  characters all the time.

I quite agree on wanting to see Kotaro really step up to the plate and pound someone to pieces who is in that category. I don't think he did _ that _ bad really considering that he was integral in their initial successes, but yeah, he could certainly do with more...

i still stand by that we will see it soon though


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 6, 2011)

Just in case for those that don?t know spoilers are out at Astro?s blog. Also
*Spoiler*: __ 



what happen to demon Negi, I was really hoping for him to finally turn into one this chapter.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 6, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Just in case for those that don?t know spoilers are out at Astro?s blog. Also
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't care. The fact that the master of the grave did what she did was TOTALLY unexpected. Who would have thought the main enemy head honcho herself would help negi? must be his charm  but on a more serious note, she said "my Descendant."


----------



## ZyX (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd rather Kotaro fight against opponents stronger than himself and struggle than fight against normal to easy opponents and win.  I imagine him as someone whom doesn't want to fight weaklings and goes after the strongest.  I'm fine with that and he'll grow much more by fighting those with the highest "experience points".


----------



## urca (Jan 6, 2011)

ZyX said:


> I'd rather Kotaro fight against opponents stronger than himself and struggle than fight against normal to easy opponents and win. I imagine him as someone whom doesn't want to fight weaklings and goes after the strongest. I'm fine with that and he'll grow much more by fighting those with the highest "experience points".


 i think he did well against rakan-san's partner at the tournament,but i want him to do more.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 6, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Well, since he is rival of the main character, and I not expecting him to win but I am expecting him to do a considerate damage instead ..you know...getting OHKO by opponent.....at least try to make any Fate say something like, " Damn, he is good, could be a potential problem in the future"
> 
> Seriously, I felt for Kotaro. He always looking for a great fight, but what he got in the end is Lv90++ opponent. Talk about massacre. I wonder, how long can he put his smiling face after he got crushed over and over again.


Hey give Kotaro a little credit.  He accomplished exactly what he was trying to do in his fight against Fate, set him up for Chachamaru's massive satellite attack.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Master of the Grave is Negi's ancestor?!
Man this is getting better and better.


----------



## Rene (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Master of the Grave is Arika.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2011)

Here comes back Negi.
Negi...stop showing up all the damn time.
The oversaturation of Negi (though we got a break from him) is almost annoying.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't blame him it's his manga after all. lol


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 7, 2011)

Anya'll pop out of where she's vanished too and heal Kotaro and the others, just like at the gateport. i'm a calling it, it makes an elegant sense


----------



## Rene (Jan 7, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... what? Where did you get that from?


The fact they look the same.

I'm just calling it, not saying it's true.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 7, 2011)

Rene said:


> The fact they look the same.
> 
> I'm just calling it, not saying it's true.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I think t is supposed to be her ancestor but not Arika. Someone from more generations ago.


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2011)

Rene said:


> The fact they look the same.
> 
> I'm just calling it, not saying it's true.



Not really the same...
She was taller, for one. And...

Quick translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1:
Go, Negi... I'll be waiting "there"
(unclear what he means)

I'm going, father.


Page 2:
Good bye, ladies of the old world

Page 5:
Impossible... Sextum, the averruncus of water, in one hit...
And in the first place, getting out of this sate...

Page 6:
Negi... Negi-kun... Negi-san... etc.

You're late, hero

Page 7:
Don't move, or I'll smash your core
You...!?

Master... you're betraying us!?

Master...!? That's the master of the grave!?

Betraying? Sorry... We have never been on the same side

Page 8:
This young man offered a different solution, didn't he?
I feel like betting on him now.

...You are... My mother's... Asuna-san's...!
(he does NOT say "you're my mother")

Look sharp, or everything will be undone
Go, my descendant


Page 9:
unreadable

It's over

Page 10:
BIG FLAMING DEMON (not really, but you get the idea)

I will fry you just enough so your souls don't burn


Page 12:
Farewell, lady

These girls are his comrades. They're MY prey.
(so that's Tertium, not the girl. And nobody beats up Negi but him, as expected)


Page 13:
You guys just woke up...

They're my comrades...

HANDS OFF!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 7, 2011)

Agreed. Nagi being epically mysterious as usual.


----------



## Gene (Jan 7, 2011)

That mediafire link just keeps refreshing itself when I hit the download.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuck Negi, KOTAROU SPEAK TO MEH.


----------



## Shirotaro (Jan 8, 2011)

313 is an absolutely amazing chapter.  Finally got to see Sextum Averruncus do something and the party is forced into a corner yet again.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

I found  really captured the apparent hopelessness of their situation and how severely outclassed they are atm.


----------



## Shirotaro (Jan 8, 2011)

Indeed it does.  It's somewhat tragic how only a page ago Yue and Maki were charging him valiantly into battle only to be beaten in less than one panel.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2011)

Good chapter.

Could have done without the naked dudes though .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2011)

Not as bad as people described, really shows the tension in the air is to the point that the final battle of the arc is soon to occur.

But I can't help but to think that Ken is taking a page from Kishomoto regarding Nagi being in Negi's mind and helping him out.   Just like Minato did with Naruto.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Not as bad as people described, really shows the tension in the air is to the point that the final battle of the arc is soon to occur.
> 
> But I can't help but to think that Ken is taking a page from Kishomoto regarding Nagi being in Negi's mind and helping him out.   Just like Minato did with Naruto.



It's not like Kishi was the first to do that either.

The whole battling in the mindscape thing is a pretty common cliche.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 8, 2011)

The Master of the Grave is probably Amaterasu, the mysterious woman in the statue. Although their hairstyle is really different. And I really doubt its Zecht either due to difference in hairstyle and lack of blush. Master of the Grave really looks like chibi Asuna, only much more badass.

It seems Sextum can use ice magic too no wonder why Ken did have a mistake of naming her as the "Averruncus of Ice". I wonder if Negi will get frozen if he tried to kiss her. She seems to have ice breath powers. I wish Eva-chan can do that too.

And I'm glad that Negi didn't do any retarded asspulls. Everyone seems to be complaining and expecting Negi to solo all 3 Averruncus with some retarded power up and it looks like he get some unexpected help but I do wish he fought Quintum instead of Quartum but I guess it goes to show that he really cares for Chachamaru although it would have been better if it's Quintum he fought, battle between two thunder gods will be epic.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I found  really captured the apparent hopelessness of their situation and how severely outclassed they are atm.



This will make Negi and others realize that, it is just not enough to have strong faith or courage or being optimistic when it comes to obstacles. You need sufficient strength and power as well.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm Amaterasu is a good bet since she supposedly descended from the Lifemaker and is the 1st queen of the kingdom of Vespertatia. Or it could be the Lifemaker itself.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 8, 2011)

If it was the LifeMaker him/iself than Dynamis wouldn't be in charge 

Funny tweet from kenny...

_ Nearly all the fighters have been knocked out these past two chapters, i dunno what to do next  _

i'm pretty sure he's joking though


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 8, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> If it was the LifeMaker him/iself than Dynamis wouldn't be in charge
> 
> Funny tweet from kenny...
> 
> ...



Maye he just let Dunamis be in charge. 

We'll find it out in the next few chapters, but as for me only 3 characters come to mind: Lifemaker, Zecht, Amaterasu.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 8, 2011)

To bad there is a break after 314, anyway 313 was a good chapter but right now I just want to get to the Negi vs Quartum and Fate vs Quintum fights.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's not like Kishi was the first to do that either.
> 
> The whole battling in the mindscape thing is a pretty common cliche.



Yes, it's a cliche.  But it's usually inner spirits of the person battling it out, while Kishimoto actually it actually being Minato.   So in this case, would Nagi be an inner spirit of Negi or it's actually Nagi?


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 8, 2011)

Man what brilliant chapter. Especially the bit with Kotaro. 

"Its a shame I won't be able to keep training until I get to that level."

Boy knew he was going down and decided to try and stall anyway.

Also ouch Ku Fei leg must be broken by now. That got to hurt.


Hurry Negi they really need you help. 

Also is Asuna going to wake up before the battle s over? Would be pretty lame if she slept through the whole thing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2011)

The Yue/Makie combo play isn't something you see everyday. And Natsumi really did need some sense slapped into her, not that I don't blame her for acting in such a way.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 9, 2011)

Sigh. Just a quick question guys: Does anyone know the chapter that has Takahata fighting on top of Godel's ship? Just can't seem to find it.

And sorry if this is off topic or wrong thread.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2011)

Nah, it's cool. Sorry though I can't help you 

I feel bad for Kota. He needs his moment of awesome soon. Otherwise, he'll be relegated to fodder status.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 9, 2011)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Sigh. Just a quick question guys: Does anyone know the chapter that has Takahata fighting on top of Godel's ship? Just can't seem to find it.
> 
> And sorry if this is off topic or wrong thread.



It's a Negima question so i guess it's the right thread 

Ch.30-31

chapter 305


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Just read the latest chapter. God this series is epic.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Just read the latest chapter. God this series is epic.



Yes. Yes it is


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 10, 2011)

nah, just a week, have no fear.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 10, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> nah, just a week, have no fear.



An extra week to wait... That's a bit difficult but I guess we have to endure...


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 10, 2011)

true but this cliffhanger is more bearable as we are on the upswing now, rather than the gloomy downslope


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 10, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> true but this cliffhanger is more bearable as we are on the upswing now, rather than the gloomy downslope



True. 

Now that the arc is about to end I'm starting to think on the next future arcs. I think the next arcs will focus on what actually happened to Nagi. Seeing as it's not Dunamis or the Fate's who are responsible for it.

Perhaps info will be given by the hooded mage? Seeing as he also works outside of Fate and Dunamis.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2011)

This shit goes hard in the paint but Kotaro...it's just not fair.

Well considering how long he held back Fate Tertium, Quintum only dispatched him so quickly because of the injures...hopefully.

Dammit Kotarou...
In the beginning of this arc he was matching Negi, then there was a gap where he could at least beat the guy who had cut Negi's arm off a short while ago...but dammit Q_Q.
His growth seems so slow.
From what I get Kaede, Setsuna & Mana haven't actually gotten stronger they just stopped holding back. It's unfortunate that those 3 outclass Kotarou so despite the work he's put in.
Well maybe not Kaede, considering how they both handled the Fates they faced... Kotarou shouldn't be far off...also Doesn't Kotarou have clones too where the fuck where they?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> This shit goes hard in the paint but Kotaro...it's just not fair.
> 
> Well considering how long he held back Fate Tertium, Quintum only dispatched him so quickly because of the injures...hopefully.
> 
> ...



Kotaro's gonna be the one that'll get the most epic powerup; Im talkin more epic than Negi. Im calling it now some unknown people are gonna come from the demon world. A demon Kage-level Ninja (), a Full Demon Wolf, and a Demon-shinmei-ryuu user (you never know Lol) Im telling you if ken does this I'll laugh so hard


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2011)

Kotaro should punch a hole through mars, break the fourth wall jump out of Negima, kill superman,batman, juggernaut & thanos and then just back into Negima and smash quintum, Negi, Setsuna, then get OHKO'd by Nagi.

It's only fair.


----------



## Ender (Jan 10, 2011)

its been a while since i've liked a harem series


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 10, 2011)

Kotaro isn't weak it's only that Negi and the Fates are epically strong. 


-Ender- 

Welcome on board, now have a cup of *PURE UNDILUTED AWESOME!!!*


----------



## urca (Jan 10, 2011)

KOTARU SHOULD GET A POWERUP D:.
by the way guyz,i think someone have to save the discussion of this thread before it gets deleted ,D:.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah he's really outclassed, shame just a few chapters ago he was bad ass. Defeating Kagetaro and holding Rakan off..


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2011)

urca said:


> KOTARU SHOULD GET A POWERUP D:.
> by the way guyz,i think someone have to save the discussion of this thread before it gets deleted ,D:.



This thread doesn't have 10,000 replies, so it's safe for now.


----------



## urca (Jan 10, 2011)

> This thread doesn't have 10,000 replies, so it's safe for now.


good enough then.
i think the fanclubs will be affected like HELL.


----------



## Ender (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks Evil  I've been reading Negima for a long while now just only recently posted here


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2011)

urca said:


> good enough then.
> i think the fanclubs will be affected like HELL.



Yea, a lot of fanclubs are getting trashed.


----------



## Ender (Jan 10, 2011)

one of my main fcs has 157k posts   its gonna get pruned like hell XD


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm now wondering what the 4-5 pages we didn't get to see in the spoilers contain... RAWs should be out any time now...



Not that i'm foaming at the mouth at all


----------



## Ender (Jan 11, 2011)

spoilers!? where?!


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 11, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> spoilers!? where?!



Well the 314 spoilers have been shown and translated at vetus for ages, but note that there's only 12 pages, and a chapters usually 17... we are missing some stuff still 



there's none newer than this alas


----------



## Ender (Jan 11, 2011)

ah ok  its ok, 12 pages is more than enough to make sense of the chapter  -detective mind at work-  and ty 


*Spoiler*: __ 




possibly killing off the NegixAsuna pairing there , based on those lines.
Looks like Negi mastered Magia Erebea and is in full control of his darkness, first 5 pages are prolly Negi and Nagi talking, since the spoilers starts with Negi waking up. 
Looks like the Sextet's and Dyna's boss is the creator of the Magic World, who knew the limits of his magic and had formed cosmo organization to deal with the problem. Negi's his decedent through Arika
and there's some kinda connection to Eva??   or Magia Erebea?!? 
this
this
this


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah i saw that about 315


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 12, 2011)

just read the raw. holy crap. huge example of 

i'm not sure if i can wait for the scans. this chapter just seems too awesome.

and poor kotaro..


----------



## Ender (Jan 12, 2011)

i still think it could be a clue to fixing the problem of the magic world.

edit: can someone tell me which chapters r covered my the ODAs 4 and 5? i know ODA 3 covers 193 - 204.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 12, 2011)

For the longest time, my friend wanted me to read this series. I gave it a shot and 20 chapters in, all I found was an excuse plot to do pantyshots of middleschoolers... When I saw my friend the next time I just said, "What the hell. Negima, what the hell man. " One of my other friends who was also coerced to try the series made a memorable remark, "I dare you to find 10 pages straight with no panty shots." 

2 years later, one bored afternoon of reading tvtropes, and after finding it being referenced in "genre shift", I gave Negima another shot cause I was curious. As I was reading, I noticed that the plot was getting better over time so I stuck with it even though it was bad. After a while, strangely enough, I found that I was enjoying myself. 

*gasp*

It's an above average battle manga, definitely. I especially like how many of the support characters aren't useless fodder/commentators/cheerleaders. I still think that my friend who had suggested the series is a outrageous closet pervert cause he was recommending it before it had gotten good(Before rakan showed up).  Right now I'm happy to have found this series because it's a real gem, each chapter leaves me rather satisfied with its action/plot/pacing.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope that setsuna will kick tsukuyomi ass in 315


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 13, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> It's an above average battle manga, definitely. I especially like how many of the support characters aren't useless fodder/commentators/cheerleaders. I still think that my friend who had suggested the series is a outrageous closet pervert cause he was recommending it before it had gotten good(Before rakan showed up).  Right now I'm happy to have found this series because it's a real gem, each chapter leaves me rather satisfied with its action/plot/pacing.



While i'd argue it got good way before Rakan showed up, i quite agree that if you get past the start you'll most likely enjoy it 

Anyway, welcome to here


----------



## Rene (Jan 14, 2011)

It got really good from the Festival Arc and onwards.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2011)

Technically were talking Kyoto arc forward.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Technically were talking Kyoto arc forward.



Middle of Kyoto arc in my opinion. Though the Festival arc is where it hits it peak


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 14, 2011)

Well i like the Kyoto arc for it's character devlopment. I peg the Kyoto arc for where it gets good, the festival arc for where it gets awesome, and everything after that for where it reigns as uber


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah it gets good around the Kyoto arc.

The chapters before are just ugh...


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Many of the earliest chapters are mostly a blur for me. Perhaps that's because I was so impressed by the manga soon after experiencing improvement in quality by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Rene (Jan 14, 2011)

Kyoto arc was good, but it still reminded me too much of the beginning chapters at first. Festival arc was great, Magic World is my favourite.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Many of the earliest chapters are mostly a blur for me. Perhaps that's because I was so impressed by the manga soon after experiencing improvement in quality by leaps and bounds.



I'm pretty sure that's the same for most of us, I remember next to nothing about the early chapters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Many of the earliest chapters are mostly a blur for me. Perhaps that's because I was so impressed by the manga soon after experiencing improvement in quality by leaps and bounds.



This is pretty much the same for me actually lol. I can barely remember half of what happened in the early chapters. Outside of the Eva arc that is I guess


----------



## Rene (Jan 14, 2011)

Same, Eva arc is about the only thing I can really remember a lot of. Some very vague memories about the library expedition and that's it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

I just remember some events from the first three chapters and not much of everything else.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually I still have a simi decent memory of what happen in the first few volumes of the story, though I agree with everyone else that for the most part those chapters were boring and the only reason I read them at the time that I did was because I had nothing else to do and Negima was the only series my friend had with him. If I had to name a point in the story were it went from me reading it to past the time to me reading it because I wanted to it would be during the Kyoto arc, to be specific it was during the Negi vs Kotaro fight.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 14, 2011)

Meh, am I the only one who liked the series from the begining? I started reading Negima cause I liked Love Hina, so I wasn't even expecting it to be a 'real' battle manga.

And no, I'm not some sick lolicon pervert(since Negima haters assume everybody who liked the first chapters is), but I knew Akamatsu will provide an entertaining story. It turned in a different direction then I expected, but since the story is great I don't mind.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Meh, am I the only one who liked the series from the begining? I started reading Negima cause I liked Love Hina, so I wasn't even expecting it to be a 'real' battle manga.
> 
> *And no, I'm not some sick lolicon pervert*(since Negima haters assume everybody who liked the first chapters is), but I knew Akamatsu will provide an entertaining story. It turned in a different direction then I expected, but since the story is great I don't mind.


            .


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> .



oh you  


.


----------



## armorknight (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a person who likes my manga/anime to have tons of hot girls, lots of fanservice, and good plot, so Negima really appeals to me because it has all of these things. I do hate how the manga/anime industry has created this false dichotomy between fanservice and good plot though.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, i personally quite like most of the early chapters, but for a different reason that i like most of the rest of the manga. I'm _ not _ keen on the Library Exploration arc though, it seems a little too off the wall for me, although it does have some character development so i'm fprgiving.

I _ am _ probably some kind of pervert though


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2011)

^Oh shit, it's Yokai's dupe. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 16, 2011)

Heh speaking of volumes 1-3 i see the retranslation for the omnibus has just been finished.

i am *  all over  * getting that, as it sickens me to even attempt to read those volumes the translation is so damn awful


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 16, 2011)

When I first read this I always kept saying that it will get better by kyoto arc. And I was rarely disappointed since.


----------



## urca (Jan 16, 2011)

by the way,im not sure if im the only one who noticed this,but have u noticed the arabian influence in this manga?some names in this manga were arabian names (rakan,aisha),not to mention the style of the city where ako and makie were token as slaves,and the medicine they trader their freedom for is named 'ixiir',ixiir is an arabian word(its usually used in the sentence اكسير الحياة which means the life's ixiir)
not to mention asakura's clothes when she appeared at that city,she was wearing a hijab-like-suit,and she was holding an arabian instrument called Oud.
by the way i wanted to ask,why do fate have more than one body??(the fire,stone,and lightning bodies),are they one?or theyre individuals?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 16, 2011)

They're definitely individuals. Each of the Averruncus is its own being.,


----------



## urca (Jan 16, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> They're definitely individuals. Each of the Averruncus is its own being.,


 i guess i should re-read the manga,.


----------



## Ender (Jan 16, 2011)

fate is is the 3rd creation (w/e they are called). he gave himself that name. the rest of them have their original names (one through 6) and dont have their own names. so they're individuals


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2011)

Scan for ch.314 is out.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 16, 2011)

AFter a long wait 314 is finally here. And it's hard to guess if the Grave Master is a girl or a man. But it does look a lot like Zecth to me.

Now comes the agonizing wait for next chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 17, 2011)

Wtf, that water Fate was a chick?? 
Well whatever, good chapter.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2011)

Epic Chapter is epic.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2011)

Akabara Strauss said:


> AFter a long wait 314 is finally here. And it's hard to guess if the Grave Master is a girl or a man. But it does look a lot like Zecth to me.
> 
> Now comes the agonizing wait for next chapter.



The Master of the grave is a Female. Its Stated via Canon, noted by Luna back a few chaps, around 308-309 I believe.


----------



## Griever (Jan 17, 2011)

Great chapter, about time Negi woke up. and now i am very curious about that master character (not that i wasn't bofore mind you) i also want to see the rest of Mana's fight though


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> The Master of the grave is a Female. Its Stated via Canon, noted by Luna back a few chaps, around 308-309 I believe.



Really? Lol must have missed that...

And you're right epic chapter is epic!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2011)

I had the feeling Negi would end up something like a Grey Wizard, since he's not evil and ended up on the dark path.  

Pretty awesome he subdued with just a finger.  


The final battle is finally here!


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 17, 2011)

urca - you are quite right. in the volume notes in the tankobon with the ixxir chapter in there's a page of notes detailing it, and it is the one of which you speak 

anyway, that chapter was epic   The final battle of the arc begins, waiting is going to be hard. if i had to guess since next chapter starts a new volume there'll be nine or ten chapters until the fighting is over.

just a guess though


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 17, 2011)

i dont get why Tertium decided to picka  fight with Quintum... sounded like he didnt want Quintum to KS?

also, Sextum for Negi's harem <3


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 17, 2011)

Essentially his obsession with defeating Negi has reached the stage that everything that belongs to Negi (his haremettes) are now Fates and Fates alone to beat up, and it probably annoys him even more that it's a fresh Averruncus who has no life experience or history with Negi who is, as you put it, ... stealing his kills


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

wasnt it said by dynamus or fate that the master of the grave can change his/her appearance and that he/she has been seen as an old man??  i've been trying to find the chapter but cant  only read it recently too


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty meh chapter for me, I found the whole thing from page 1 to 5 just cheesy, and though the way Negi took down Sextum was cool I was annoy that he couldn´t do it without also blowing away her clothes. The only I like about the chapter was that we learned that the Grave Master is Asuna and Arika´s ancestor, and i´m looking foward to each of Negi and Fate´s corresponding fights. Also the Flame Emperor summon was cool.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 17, 2011)

Sextum's first mistake against negi was being a woman. Anyone that comes into range of him and his pimp aura gets their clothes blown off. If they had enough time, she would also probably be inducted into his harem. 

Negi beats sextum by.. fingering her


----------



## Osiris (Jan 17, 2011)

Epic chapter. I saw the Negi/Fate alliance coming eventually, but the "no kill steals, you fucking n00bs" was still great.


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say its an alliance but yea the no kill steals was awesome


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 17, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> wasnt it said by dynamus or fate that the master of the grave can change his/her appearance and that he/she has been seen as an old man??  i've been trying to find the chapter but cant  only read it recently too


Shiori said that she sometimes looked like a young girl, sometimes like an old woman.


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

ah alright  thx :33


----------



## Wrath (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, so lightning beats water.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 17, 2011)

I always liked the fact that Negi isn't a 'light' warrior, and it's good to see that he's going further away from it.

But anyway, was that Zecht under the cowl or not? He is old enough to be Negi's ancestor, last we heard of him.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Ah, so lightning beats water.



its common science  or in negi's case..


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 17, 2011)

blueblip said:


> I always liked the fact that Negi isn't a 'light' warrior, and it's good to see that he's going further away from it.
> 
> But anyway, was that Zecht under the cowl or not? He is old enough to be Negi's ancestor, last we heard of him.



Its not Zecht its a new character, you can see she has the same eye lashes as Negi's mother and similar hair compare to Asuna.



Kira-chan said:


> Shiori said that she sometimes looked like a young girl, sometimes like an old woman.



I thought she was talking about the way she behave not the way she looked.
outright there are 3 more powerful than himself


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2011)

blueblip said:


> I always liked the fact that Negi isn't a 'light' warrior, and it's good to see that he's going further away from it.
> 
> But anyway, was that Zecht under the cowl or not? He is old enough to be Negi's ancestor, last we heard of him.



everyone keeps saying this! Its been stated IIRC that master of the grave is a woman. Stated by Luna, "Sometimes an old woman, sometimes a young lady"


----------



## blueblip (Jan 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> its common science  or in negi's case..


In this case, it was simply a woman against Negi.

She could be of the element that makes up God, but against Negi, she'll still lose her clothes.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2011)

blueblip said:


> In this case, it was simply a woman against Negi.
> 
> She could be of the element that makes up God, but against Negi, she'll still lose her clothes.



yup  Ken trolled us  by putting sextum there, but negi's charm was so strong he brought the master of the grave to his side


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought the averruncus were equals in power, since it was hinted that way in previous chapters.

How could Negi beat Seckstium so easily then? 

Did he receive a new powerup without realizing it, while he was wandering his personal land of dreams?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 17, 2011)

^Me thinks part suprise, and part power up, though she was still unharm and well enough to fight back if the Grave Master haven't stop her so it's not like he took her out of the fight.


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

^basically. its not like he full on beat her. she still could've fought im sure. he just did his usual and stripped her of all unnecessary things


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

It looked as if he totally outclassed her, though

It was his decission to use a low level stripping attack on her for the sake of fanservice, but he could have destroyed her right there if he wanted. That was my impression at least.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 17, 2011)

^Actually it was barrier break plus stripping spell, anyway depending how his fight with Quartum goes we can better judge if he gain a power up or not (which is what I think happen anyway).


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Setsuna to show up again, because I feel like it will be an epic scene...I will be disappointed if it's not amazing.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome chapter.

Finger poke off doom!


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 17, 2011)

I think he gained full control of magica erebra,  thats the power up.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 17, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> I thought she was talking about the way she behave not the way she looked.
> here it is


It's possible, you could read it either way.


ForTheFun said:


> ^Actually it was barrier break plus stripping spell, anyway depending how his fight with Quartum goes we can better judge if he gain a power up or not (which is what I think happen anyway).


The stripping part was probably just a side effect.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 18, 2011)

Kunoichi gal said:


> I'm still waiting for Setsuna to show up again, because I feel like it will be an epic scene...I will be disappointed if it's not amazing.



Looks like your wish will be granted next chapter. that's all we know though


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 18, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Looks like your wish will be granted next chapter. that's all we know though



Ooooh man...I kind of hope it's dramatic (in a good way), Setsuna needs to finally let out her emotions or something.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 19, 2011)

Indeed. if Setsuna defeats Tsukiyomi it will prove to her finally that she _ can _ have happiness and the sword


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 19, 2011)

So, wait... Did Negi's grandma just reveal herself as the lifemaker?
Fucking A. 

Ken Akamatsu, your pen writes national treasures. Thank god I read love hina, cause if I didn't, how would I have known this was going to be a masterpiece from volume 2?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 19, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So, wait... Did Negi's grandma just reveal herself as the lifemaker?
> Fucking A.


Eh no, that was the grave master not the lifemaker (though Negi is a descendant of the lifemother because of his mother), and you can't really call her his grandma since we don't really know how old she is.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Either way it was a good surprise to have negi's charm not effect the sextum, but the Grave keeper herself.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

not rly his charm. just someone was willing to hear his plan


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 19, 2011)

that makes him blood related to Asuna being her aunt

looks like Negi/Asuna shippers will sunk down


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont get the whole family tree.

LifeMaker=Arika's Father?
Grave Master=Arika's Mother?
Or is Asuna descended from the Lifemaker
and Arika is descended from the Grave Master?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 20, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I dont get the whole family tree.
> 
> LifeMaker=Arika's Father?
> Grave Master=Arika's Mother?
> ...



The family is decended from the LifeMaker, hencfe why Asuna has the rare magic cancel, but as he's 2000 years old i'd expect there to be a few generations between them 

The gravemaster is likely arika's mother/grandmother

such is my understanding anyway, but we should get clarity soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopefully, this whole thing has been one big quagmire.


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> that makes him blood related to Asuna being her aunt
> 
> looks like Negi/Asuna shippers will sunk down



this isn't so sure. It was never stated how Asuna was related to Arika. Just that Asuna and Arika have a common ancestor, which is the Lifemaker which, as stated above, is 2,000 years ago. If there's a huge as gap in the family line, frankly, they prolly have as many markers in common as ppl who came from the country/region. so it could still be on


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 23, 2011)

Any slimers of early spoilers? D:


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 24, 2011)

It seems not yet, but i'm keeping an eye out. Hopefully soom, i want to see Setsuna kicking ass 


*Spoiler*: _well, some possible but very uncomfirmed spoilers_ 



 These are not trusted source spoilers so they may be fake, but apparently Negi sees Chachamaru in her current wrecked state and goes bezerk, smacking down Quartum to shreds in seconds....


----------



## urca (Jan 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> It seems not yet, but i'm keeping an eye out. Hopefully soom, i want to see Setsuna kicking ass
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _well, some possible but very uncomfirmed spoilers_
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 




i hope chachamaru doesnt die,i mean c'mon,she's the most tragic woman after evangaline and asuna,i also developed a soft side for chachamaru,so i sympathize alot with her ,and for the record,half of her body was sliced,as long as the head isnt destroyed,she can probably be brought back,or at least i hope so


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2011)

Chachamaru is dead.
She's blown the fuck up sky damn high.
Kaboom.

Negi is also killed.
Kotarou is now the main character and vows to resurrect Negi.
Kotarou is heading to demon world to find a way to resurrect Negi.
True story bros.


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2011)

Not funny bro


----------



## Kenju (Jan 25, 2011)

So I'm on Chapter 66 on the Manga so far

Does the white-haired kid with the petrification magic ever re-appear? I really enjoyed him


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2011)

maybe


----------



## Golbez (Jan 25, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> So I'm on Chapter 66 on the Manga so far
> 
> Does the white-haired kid with the petrification magic ever re-appear? I really enjoyed him



Don't worry about that. He does.
By god, he does.


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2011)

now whyd u have to go and ruin my maybe moment?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry, we posted at the same moment.


----------



## stream (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we see the white-haired boy again at some point in the manga.

In a background image, mayyybe?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 25, 2011)

Should we nominate Negima for MotM...again? I know it will probably loose again but since the FT sub-forum isn't full of Negima haters it probably stands a better chance compared to the other months it has been nominated.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 25, 2011)

I say no, this month at least.


----------



## urca (Jan 25, 2011)

i think we SHOULD nominate it,i dont see any reason why we shouldnt.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter just puts a smile on my face!


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 26, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This chapter just puts a smile on my face!




*Spoiler*: _315_ 



 yep, me too  plus judging by the splash page of Mana, Setsuna, Negi and Fate it seems he hasn't forgotton about the other fights 

Titan Slayer Mk2 - More powerups for Negi in the battledome


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats cool and all...but Kotaro...
I feel like a whiner now...but Kotaro...
Oh well I'll enjoy this chapter.

Anyone want to see more of Eishun?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 26, 2011)

I suspect that Setsuna will get some training from Eishun in between this and the next arc. It might be interesting


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 26, 2011)

I nominated Negima for MotM. Just like every month.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 26, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I nominated Negima for MotM. Just like every month.



yeah, and just like every month we know what'll happen


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 26, 2011)

can someone be kind enough to give sort of a small rundown of what's happening, I currently can't download on my computer


----------



## urca (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




OMG CHACHAMARU ISNT DEAD YAY ME


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Thats cool and all...but Kotaro...
> I feel like a whiner now...but Kotaro...
> Oh well I'll enjoy this chapter.
> 
> Anyone want to see more of Eishun?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 26, 2011)

You know what would be epic? if someone gave Kaede Training in ninja techniques(Someone that Albiero knew and brought to Mahora for such an occasion, preferably kage level ), And Kotaro studied under Albiero for gravity magic to use with his own techniques


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess this confirms that Sextum wasn't weaker than the other Fates.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 26, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> yeah, and just like every month we know what'll happen


I don't know, man.

We could always do what the FT people did last month.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 26, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I don't know, man.
> 
> We could always do what the FT people did last month.



Oh You


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> So I'm on Chapter 66 on the Manga so far
> 
> Does the white-haired kid with the petrification magic ever re-appear? I really enjoyed him



Does the white haired boy return? Maybe, Keep reading and find out.


----------



## Orion (Jan 27, 2011)

So if Negi can tear through Fate's like a hot knife through butter now (something that even Rakan and co couldn't do and even Nagi was bloodied up after a battle with the old Fate)who the hell is going to be a good future enemy for Negi now? even the Lifemaker was chumped by Nagi.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, its more or less The Fates could be done in: but you know what? That fate can not only be reconstructed, Im not worried that they will be fine.  there are stronger people out there, and the lifemaker was just unfortunate


----------



## Orion (Jan 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Well, its more or less The Fates could be done in: but you know what? That fate can not only be reconstructed, Im not worried that they will be fine.  *there are stronger people out there*, and the lifemaker was just unfortunate



Like who? again even Nagi and Rakan were not able to deal with Fate and his Analogues anywhere near as easily as Negi just did and they were the strongest of the strongest for the Magical World, unless we get a new world to explore or this powerup is only temporary I don't see how Negi can have any decent fights.

Unless not all of the Fate's are on Tertium's level.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 27, 2011)

Orion said:


> Like who?


Evangeline Athanasia Katherine McDowell


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

Essentially using a Rakan Brand (trademarked)  Strength Chart, Negi is now probably around 10,000, and i'd put an Averuncus at 8000 and Fate at 10000 as well.

Nagi and Evangeline and the Lifemaker are probably all 12,000 ish

Negi is about to surpass Nagi, as we've seen hinted several times, such as Asuna's flashback/dream sequence and the gray path spiel. This will allow him to win here.

Then we will most likely have one filler arc at Mahora before we hit the final arc. And no doubt whoever it be that is keeping Nagi hostage must be stronger than Nagi, so that leaves one final chance for powerups...

just my view anyway


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 27, 2011)

The Daemon Folk must be hella powerful


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> The Daemon Folk must be hella powerful



I expect the top tiers to be yes. Poyo seems to hold a reasonably high rank, and she looks powerful


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I was prety impressed with her. She was able to make her own version of Cosmo Entelechiea without the use of any of the Keys right?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah I was prety impressed with her. She was able to make her own version of Cosmo Entelechiea without the use of any of the Keys right?



Kinda yeah, it was done by her Pactio artefact. So it's probably likely that she has a pactio with a more powerful deamon, and as we've seen from negi, the more powerful the master the usually more powerful artefact, so whoever Poyo's master is will be damn strong.

(There is a slight chance it's the Master of the Grave, but i doubt that myself)


----------



## stream (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy epic chapter!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chachamaru-san *WHAM* is not *WHAM* a puppet! *WHAM*


----------



## Orion (Jan 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Essentially using a Rakan Brand (trademarked)  Strength Chart, Negi is now probably around 10,000, and i'd put an Averuncus at 8000 and Fate at 10000 as well.
> 
> Nagi and Evangeline and the Lifemaker are probably all 12,000 ish
> 
> ...



Are you assuming that Nagi and Rakan got stronger after fighting fate and co? because again this is what Rakan and Nagi looked like after fighting them (C79)(同人ゲーム)[07th Expansion]うみねこのなく頃に翼～これまでの贈り物、全部。詰め合わせ(iso+3%rr).rar , (C79)(同人ゲーム)[07th Expansion]うみねこのなく頃に翼～これまでの贈り物、全部。詰め合わせ(iso+3%rr).rar Both bloodied and bruised while Negi casually disposes of Fate's like its not big deal, either the Fates got weaker or Negi is already>Nagi.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

Orion said:


> Are you assuming that Nagi and Rakan got stronger after fighting fate and co? because again this is what Rakan and Nagi looked like after fighting them Yeah...I'm convinced they can't. , Yeah...I'm convinced they can't. Both bloodied and bruised while Negi casually disposes of Fate's like its not big deal, either the Fates got weaker or Negi is already>Nagi.



I'd say that Negi is now >= Nagi/Raken, yeah, since his awakening. The difference with Nagi/Raken etc is they fought what were probably four first gen Averruncus at once in the previous elemental users (they may not have been averuncuss, thats debatable, but they were probably on a par in terms of strength)
But then they had Al, Eishun and Zect to help...

essentailly Negi is definitely exceeding Nagi strength by the end of this arc, _ unless _ the LifeMaker owns him... and as the arc has either 8 or 17 chapters left by my guess... (1 or two volumes )

this is as it should be, as the new generation always exceeds the old


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I'd say that Negi is now >= Nagi/Raken, yeah, since his awakening. The difference with Nagi/Raken etc is they fought what were probably four first gen Averruncus at once in the previous elemental users (they may not have been averuncuss, thats debatable, but they were probably on a par in terms of strength)
> But then they had Al, Eishun and Zect to help...
> 
> essentailly Negi is definitely exceeding Nagi strength by the end of this arc, _ unless _ the LifeMaker owns him... and as the arc has either 8 or 17 chapters left by my guess... (1 or two volumes )
> ...



Hahaha..oh no.

We have yet to see what Evangeline can really do,and Nagi as well.

It's still early for the final powerup for the main hero.

Demon World comes next..and who knows after that.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hahaha..oh no.
> 
> We have yet to see what Evangeline can really do,and Nagi as well.
> 
> ...



Well if word of god has remained current, there will be _ no _ after that 

One final big arc to come, unless his plans have changed. 

And right now i reckon Negi could give Eva a damn good fight, not saying he'd win... (i put him at 10k vs her 12k) but Eva would be tested as she seldom ever has been 

in any case, epic chapter is epic 

To Clarify... i'd say Negi is just before/equalling them now, ( so i guess i meant =<, not that there's much difference at god tier  just as Asuna's vision has predicted. By the last arc or DEFINITELY by the end of the manga Negi will be 14,000 or so power level and the top dog. But when you get OVER 9000!!!!!!! *grin* it could go either way. I reckon Negi would stand a chance against Nagi and Eva right now, and an argument could be made, as some have, for more. Really it's impossible to be _ sure _ right now, but Negi is hellishly strong at this point, see his manhandling of Averruncus dogs


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well if word of god has remained current, there will be _ no _ after that
> 
> One final big arc to come, unless his plans have changed.
> 
> ...



We'll see..

I still think that Negima has more life in it than one arc though..


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We'll see..
> 
> I still think that Negima has more life in it than one arc though..



Yeah i hope so, but Kenny did say a finish around 400   Well... definitely less than 500, anyway


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Orion said:


> Unless not all of the Fate's are on Tertium's level.



That is probably the case.




Ciupy said:


> We'll see..
> 
> I still think that Negima has more life in it than one arc though..



Not according to the author unfortunately.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Where my scans at?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 28, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Where my scans at?



They use CanonRap's translations nowadays, which are posted tommorow, so after that


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

wat do u mean Greed?  what did he say?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 28, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> wat do u mean Greed?  what did he say?



That Negima might reach 400 chapters, but definitely wouldn't reach 500. So room for one more arc really


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

ooh  well that sux...


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 28, 2011)

If I recall correctly, aside from the number of chapters, he also said that there will be only 1 more arc after the Magic World(which will obviously be some kind of showdown at Mahora). I don't know why people keep saying we will see the Demon World, was it ever hinted that it might happen? Not that I would oppose if it did.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 28, 2011)

I also do not know why people are saying demon world, however it's so widespread i tend to assume that people know of what they speak.

which might be a mistake


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

Voting time, guys and gals.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 28, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> If I recall correctly, aside from the number of chapters, he also said that there will be only 1 more arc after the Magic World(which will obviously be some kind of showdown at Mahora). I don't know why people keep saying we will see the Demon World, was it ever hinted that it might happen? Not that I would oppose if it did.



You remember wrong. He also Stated that he was going to make it to where the girls at least Graduate from Middle school, so theres room for at least 2 more arc's. The Demon world was massively hinted due to what is going on in the current arc.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

already voted


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Voting time, guys and gals.



Give it up. You'll never win.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 29, 2011)

Give what up? Voting for a manga that we like most from the nominated 3? I fail to see the point


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Give it up. You'll never win.



To paraphrase the namesake of this board  . " give up trying to make us  give up ."


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2011)

Negi  

Papa Bear Status in Effect: Commencing Ass-kicking. 

3


2


1


Ass has been kicked: All is right in the world


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2011)

Well Negi looks like he sure surpassed the SSS mark in this chapter.   Fire Fate didn't have a chance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2011)

Negi really took care of business this chapter. Now, I can't wait until the next chapter.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Negi just went up a level in badass. Again. There can't be many more levels to go


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2011)

Negi really kicked some ass in this chapter  can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## urca (Jan 30, 2011)

Whining mode : On
GIMME SOME KOTARU ACTION OR GTFO D:,c'mon the kid has some real potential,he only needs to be polished


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 30, 2011)

Amazing chapter.


That's what we call true power. Negi ripped Quatrum in half like a boss. 

Fate is one though cookie as well. That's all the catellite did to him? But he appears to be losing to quintum.


Is it me or there was foreshadowing of Asuna waking up in this chapter?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Well she looked more sleepy than Nodoka, who is definitely waking up, but yeah, there was a shot of her, which i'm sure was there for a reason


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Give it up. You'll never win.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Shirotaro (Jan 31, 2011)

Boy, it's been a while since I've logged on.  Anywho, like every chapter this month, this one was nothing short of brilliant.  Seeing Negi reach another level in strength is always fun to see, and the pure brutality in the way Negi disposed of Quartum really shows how far he's come.  It was nice to see Chachamaru get avenged as well, especially irony involved as Negi took down Quartum in a similar manner.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not over yet


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 31, 2011)

Great chapter. Though I still can't believe how easily Negi stomped the Averruncus of Fire, it was done in an awesome way so no biggie.

I really hope we'll get to see Mana and Setsuna's fights in the next chapters.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't really like the way Negi recovered, was hoping for something more of an inner fight. Still, seeing him kicking some Averruncus ass is reward enough. Also, love the way he dealth with Sextum.
And I hope Fate won't go to the light side suddenly, I want to see his ass kicked too.

Oh and nice Jaffar set Basilikos, I love Fire Emblem series.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 31, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Negi really took care of business this chapter. Now, I can't wait until the next chapter.



Goddamn Raigen Effect


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2011)

The Raigen Effect is awfully common these days


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 31, 2011)

Soooooo...

...what was the point of having three new Averruncus' again?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like to lead into a Fate heel face turn. My thought, anyway


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> The Raigen Effect is awfully common these days



Which reminds me, since you're in the thread now, you said earlier that you had read all of the early and terrible Negima chapters and dropped it, but I told you that you were just about to get to the good parts, so have you done so?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder how Fate will end


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 1, 2011)

To all Negima fans who hasn't voted yet please vote Negima for Manga of the Month. It has lost countless times but this time it might actually have a chance to win. If possible ask your friends to vote for it as well.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I wonder how Fate will end



Sooner or later He'll meet his fate.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 1, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Sooner or later He'll meet his fate.



I see wut you did thar !


----------



## armorknight (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I guess that Negi is now stronger than Fate. Even if Fate didn't have damage from catellite, I seriously doubt that he could have lolstomped Quintum the way that Negi did to Quartum.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Voting time, guys and gals.



already voted :ho

Isnt this the first time negi actually "killed" somebody without being in berserk mode?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 2, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else besides me dislike how easily Quintum was defeated by Fate.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I did too, the character had trully a lot of potential, but oh well


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2011)

_"Why is it, Quintum? Why is your fist, so light?"_ 

Damn.

Edit: I think why Ken is showing how Seriously inferior those two are is because of two reasons. 

1)They both just tanked some heavy shit (Negi getting over being invaded to the deepest part of his heart of darkness, Fate being wtfpwned by a Full Power Cattilite shot, which I think was confirmed to be multi-town buster/mountain buster or the like? Massive feats there. 

2)Because they fucking fought with Jack the Man Rakan. ANYONE who trades fists with this man will have there durability jacked like a super sayijin not being killed from a fight and getting stronger. You fight Jack and live, your automatically stronger than you previously were  its been proven!


----------



## Orion (Feb 2, 2011)

So that answers my earlier questions about Negi's current level and the fate's, Tertium is just plain stronger than the others.

I swear Akamatsu reads this forum sometimes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

sometimes? He's a fucking member


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 2, 2011)

Orion said:


> So that answers my earlier questions about Negi's current level and the fate's, Tertium is just plain stronger than the others.
> 
> I swear Akamatsu reads this forum sometimes.



I guess that not all of their power is available immediately after awaking.


OK so which one of you is Ken?

Greed I suspect you!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Orion said:


> So that answers my earlier questions about Negi's current level and the fate's, Tertium is just plain stronger than the others.
> 
> I swear Akamatsu reads this forum sometimes.



From the OBD wiki.



> It is questionable if Ken Akamatsu lurks the OBD since a lot of stuff from the OBD apparently appeared in the manga such as Negi being lightning speed and countering everyone who argues against him having the same reaction time by giving him the same reaction time in the next chapter, Negima characters being able to hit Logias and has been implied over and over again, explanation to Rakan's dimension busting feat, willing himself back to existence, and even using the term hypersonic directly in the manga when that term itself is constantly being used in the OBD and is rarely used in fiction much less in real life, etc.



Yea, it definitely seems that way.


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 2, 2011)

Orion said:


> So that answers my earlier questions about Negi's current level and the fate's, Tertium is just plain stronger than the others.
> 
> I swear Akamatsu reads this forum sometimes.



But the problem is they were all suppose to be as strong as Fate, been part of the same series and all. Kaede even commented that Quintum should be as strong as Fate, . I can understand small differences in stads like Fate having greater durability since he suppose to represent earth, while Quintum been faster since his wind/lighting, but for Fate to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



blow Quintum away in one punch is just ridiculous.


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 2, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> But the problem is they were all suppose to be as strong as Fate, been part of the same series and all. Kaede even commented that Quintum should be as strong as Fate, . I can understand small differences in stads like Fate having greater durability since he suppose to represent earth, while Quintum been faster since his wind/lighting, but for Fate to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  Fate *should* be on the same level of strength as the rest.  The fact that this has been emphasized so much tells me that it's no mistake and there's an in-story explanation for him suddenly being much stronger coming soon.

Of course, thematically I'm sure the reason is so that Negi and Fate can have their big final battle as the two strongest fighters there...


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Exactly.  Fate *should* be on the same level of strength as the rest.  The fact that this has been emphasized so much tells me that it's no mistake and there's an in-story explanation for him suddenly being much stronger coming soon.
> 
> Of course, thematically I'm sure the reason is so that Negi and Fate can have their big final battle as the two strongest fighters there...



Honestly, I think its because he's been around the longest. Also, he fought with Rakan. Trading fists with that man is just like "If you live, you'll get stronger" Lol


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it has more to do with his personality. By showing interest in something other then the Life Maker's plan he proved that he's not a doll only anymore, thus it's not strange for him being superior to other Averruncus. It seems like he 'evolved' in a way.


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 2, 2011)

^The problem I have is not that Fate is stronger than Quintum, but that Quintum is so weak. If Fate would have use a high class spell to win it would have would have been different, but he won with just a punch. It for makes no sense Quintum to be that weak.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 2, 2011)

On the strength of Fate and the Averruncus: Fate has been active for a while now, while the new Averruncus have only just awakened. So even if they all have the same strength at full power, the new Averruncus are probably a bit weak from having only just being activated. Like a person being groggy and not at their best right after waking up. 

This, of course, assumes the Averruncus cannot get stronger over time. If they can, then Fate has had more than enough time to get stronger than his siblings.

*shrugs* It makes sense to me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the very fact fate _ is _ stronger is an important one, as it _ shouldn't _ be possible, if he is but a programmed doll, as he seems to think. The very nature of his power growth should illustrate that made or not, they are real and have an existence above their programming. It'll probably be that factor that turns him after negi kicks his ass


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

history/harem/ecchi??  doesnt sound like his work

nespoilers?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Somebody did quick translation of it. putting a link. check it out.



That definitely is not Ken Akamatsu's artstyle, looks more like Toriyama's.

Besides, look at the bottom of that page.  Looks like someone was trolling.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

not toriyama either  i dont see it


----------



## White Rook (Feb 3, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> BTW guys huge news!
> 
> I stumbled upon on what appears to be leaked concept art page for kenny next series after Negima. Theres lot of buzz about it in japan so I'm surprised nobody is mentioning it in the english blogosphere or forums.
> 
> Somebody did quick translation of it. putting a link. check it out.


Nice parody. 
Is it just me, or are some people here thinking that The_Evil was being serious with his post.


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 3, 2011)

Next chapter is only going to be 13 pages + break.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

fail ...


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 3, 2011)

White Rook said:


> Nice parody.
> Is it just me, or are some people here thinking that The_Evil was being serious with his post.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2011)

We won


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2011)

fuck yea


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Negima won.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Miracles do happen it seems


----------



## Griever (Feb 4, 2011)

We finally won


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally. **


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## PPsycho (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's do it again next year


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course now it's only fair we make sure to post in the forum and make it active, like good winners


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Of course now it's only fair we make sure to post in the forum and make it active, like good winners



Ehhh..I can't believe that the bastards made me choose between Negima and..Berserk.

Like choosing between your right and left balls.

I choose to vote the bigger..err..Negima because it's very probable that I'll die and not even my grandchildren will see the end of Berserk..


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Bezerk is also nominated every month, so there's always next month lad. and yeah, I think the chances of bezerk ever ending are slighly better than the apocalypse coming, but only slightly


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Of course now it's only fair we make sure to post in the forum and make it active, like good winners



Can't we spend the whole month gloating instead?


----------



## KBL (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats MSN Fans.!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally we won. It took long enough.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 4, 2011)

I still don't understand what the big deal is.
We had it what 2 years ago? During the summer if I recall.
That shit was bare.


----------



## Koori (Feb 4, 2011)

Better late than never.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 4, 2011)

KBL said:


> Congrats MSN Fans.!


I have to admit it was thanks to you Fairy Tail fans that we won.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> I have to admit it was thanks to you Fairy Tail fans that we won.


I thought it was strange for Negima to have a lot more votes than in the earlier polls. Was there some kind of a scheme to make it happen?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 4, 2011)

White Rook said:


> I thought it was strange for Negima to have a lot more votes than in the earlier polls. Was there some kind of a scheme to make it happen?


I'm not sure but if you think about it the Fairy Tail sub-forum isn't full of Negima haters compared to the previous sub-forums.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 4, 2011)

We Won! Hell Yeah!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> I'm not sure but if you think about it the Fairy Tail sub-forum isn't full of Negima haters compared to the previous sub-forums.



I figured it was the fairy tail fans who had helped us out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> I figured it was the fairy tail fans who had helped us out.



And you're not ashamed of that?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 5, 2011)

EM, I think you should post your early chapters summary in the Negima sub-forum. It will help a lot.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 5, 2011)

Well canonRap's translation is done, so usually in a day or two. Monday would be my guess


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> EM, I think you should post your early chapters summary in the Negima sub-forum. It will help a lot.



I'm still working on collating all of the information


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2011)

panels


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2011)

So I seem to have missed something along the way: Dunamis and Fate's plan is to basically destroy the magic world and start over again, right? And they're using the Code of the Lifemaker to store all the magical construct residents so that when the magic world is restarted, they can just bring them all back. So what's the problem, here? I'm not getting why Negi is opposed to this plan. Unless his reasoning is that this plan is why Chaos's future is all screwed.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So I seem to have missed something along the way: Dunamis and Fate's plan is to basically destroy the magic world and start over again, right? And they're using the Code of the Lifemaker to store all the magical construct residents so that when the magic world is restarted, they can just bring them all back. So what's the problem, here? I'm not getting why Negi is opposed to this plan. Unless his reasoning is that this plan is why Chaos's future is all screwed.



They aren't restarting the world, they are just sending everyone to 'heaven' 

And of course it's only their word for it that their enchantment _ is _ heaven. It's essentially an illusion. Who knows what would really happen, especially to the _ real _ citizens, who 'leave a body behind' when they go to heaven 

I'd think a plan that doesn't involve this would make more sense


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2011)

Aaah, that explains that. I guess I made that assumption since Mars seems to still be habitable (if a hellhole) in the future.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah. I _ think _ that (and this is backed up by what Poyo says) that stopping Cosmo Ente- may well lead to Chao's future, which is where the magic world collapses, spilling out the 69 million 'reals' onto the surface of Mars, which is no good either 

Although i'm sure Negi has the third way that'll save everything  and it requires Ayaka's help, so i expect it needs a lot of money *grin*

we should start finding out soon though as this arc winds down


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 9, 2011)

Pssh, anyone who can survive on the surface of Mars is a wimp anyway


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Pssh, anyone who can survive on the surface of Mars is a wimp anyway



:rofl

After reading 317, it seems we're going to see who the wimps are and who aren't.

EDIT: So one more question to pose before I go to sleep: What do you guys think the original plan for Cosmo Entelechia was? Asuna was clearly a stroke of luck, and not in the original plan. But it seems the current plan requires Asuna from the get go. And going around the magic world wiping people out one by one with the Code of the Lifemaker takes too long.


----------



## Paulina (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh im so behind in this manga, i've only read until the Negi vs Rakan fight 

im gonna catch up one of these days, until then i better get out of here or i will be spoiled to death


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 9, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> :rofl
> 
> After reading 317, it seems we're going to see who the wimps are and who aren't.
> 
> EDIT: So one more question to pose before I go to sleep: What do you guys think the original plan for Cosmo Entelechia was? Asuna was clearly a stroke of luck, and not in the original plan. But it seems the current plan requires Asuna from the get go. And going around the magic world wiping people out one by one with the Code of the Lifemaker takes too long.


To me it seens obvious that CE was planing on kidnapping Asuna whether she had gone to the MW or not, since to even use the code they needed Asuna's power.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> And you're not ashamed of that?



Hey, I wasn't the one who requested their help. I honestly don't care if they helped us though.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

its been out for several days  i posted it in the spoiler thread in the MotM section  but thx, since the quality was kinda crappy


----------



## Random Member (Feb 12, 2011)

^Sorry about that.

Is it the mangafox link? I've been clicking that link several times before I posted myself but it says 317 isn't out yet.

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _This is what I'm getting for some reason_


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

ah they deleted it :/ cause someone else used the trans.

here eyes were left behind


----------



## Random Member (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, okay. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

but of course


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 12, 2011)

Good chapter was good


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 12, 2011)

Good was a bit low, is EPIC.


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope in the next chapter we get to see the mana and setsuna fights...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Eh it twas alright. The next few chapters are the ones that are gonna be epic.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 15, 2011)

The movie was announced to premiere in theaters this Summer.

Source:


----------



## urca (Feb 15, 2011)

Random Member said:


> The movie was announced to premiere in theaters this Summer.
> 
> Source:


 instead of a movie,they should re-animate the anime,as far as i've seen,the anime sux -_-',the animation SUXXXXXXXX


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 15, 2011)

The anime has it's moments, but a proper canon remake would be awesome of course. just the festival arc would do, i'm not greedy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

Can we safely say Negi is at the same level of Evangeline now?

Typical shounen fare...we can't understand each other through words, so we'll communicate with our fists


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Can we safely say Negi is at the same level of Evangeline now?
> 
> Typical shounen fare...we can't understand each other through words, so we'll communicate with our fists



if he isn't there now, he's standing right at her shoulder at the least


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Can we safely say Negi is at the same level of Evangeline now?
> 
> Typical shounen fare...we can't understand each other through words, so we'll communicate with our fists



Time for gothic version negi because of the beast within?

eva will want to bone him so hard now.

big difference between "oh no asuna is mad at me waah waah" negi and this new "Talking isn't going to work, il punch your fucking face in bro" negi.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 27, 2011)

Words are for the weak 

Real men communicate with their fists


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

hell yea


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Real men Complexio Ensis Exsequens so that their body disintegrates everything it touches.

Do it Negi, do it now


----------



## Twilight Time (Mar 3, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> if he isn't there now, he's standing right at her shoulder at the least



that or else he is stronger, (guessing) but will still lose to her due some mental or emotional reason if they ever fight.


----------



## White Rook (Mar 5, 2011)

Spoilers for chapter 320: Ch.15
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zazie is showing to Eva what is happening in MW.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting spoilers 

Anyway, our forum came and went and it was almost entirely free of trolling. our faith it would be fine was justified


----------



## Orion (Mar 5, 2011)

Fate attacks sound so cool lol.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2011)

Negi is truly inuative. Just how Goku used Kamehameha from his feet, Negi surrounded himself if Thunderstorm Tempest and saved himself. Truly Genius. 

Fate using both his hands=Serious.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 5, 2011)

White Rook said:


> Spoilers for chapter 320: Ch.15
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's hilarious how Ken knows how to troll the fans. The fans from several different Negima forums want MW arc to end so that we can see Eva's reaction on Negi's ME as a surprise.





Orion said:


> Fate attacks sound so cool lol.


What spell are you referring to? The Greek one or the Japanese one? Because if your referring to the Pnoe Petras incantation then yeah that was pretty badass.

I noticed Ken still kept the Latin ever since he lost his translator but replaced the Greek and Sanskrit ones with plain Japanese for the newer high ancient spells.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 5, 2011)

If older language = more powerful spell, I wonder if there are any spells in Egyptian or Sumerian


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe if Ken would hire a new translator or start doing his research again. He's too busy with J-comi lately.


----------



## Orion (Mar 6, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to all of them really, it is good to see what Fate is really capable of now that he is getting serious since we have only been getting glimpses of his strength for so long and most of the fight with Rakan was off panel.

Wonder how crazy a serious Ho Monolithos Kion Tou Haidou would be hehe.


----------



## stream (Mar 6, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If older language = more powerful spell, I wonder if there are any spells in Egyptian or Sumerian



Then the most powerful spell in the series will be "Oook oook oook eeek" :ho


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 6, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If older language = more powerful spell, I wonder if there are any spells in Egyptian or Sumerian



I would think so. i'd assume Gungnir would have been done in Norse, if he'd of had a translator. I bet Sumerian spells would be epic


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 6, 2011)

How powerful would be spells from Atlantis?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 6, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> How powerful would be spells from Atlantis?



assuming Atlantis existed in this 'verse, which is not by any stretch impossible, i'd say high _ high _ ancient


----------



## Markness (Mar 7, 2011)

Just read the chapter. The suspense with everything going on is really overwhelming!


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> assuming Atlantis existed in this 'verse, which is not by any stretch impossible, i'd say high _ high _ ancient



You forget who it was who sunk Atlantis.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't mess with the Zeus, bitch


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 7, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> How powerful would be spells from Atlantis?



This powerful 

Also, Why doesn't Akamatsu just use Google Translate???
Shit works perfect for things like this.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Because the translation would likely have errors. Errors make Ken sad


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 9, 2011)

Negima 320 Raw

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blud blud fight which I couldn't care less about blud sad background story blud blud Asuna gets trap blud finally Negi vs Fate and danm Fate just grabbed and broked Ensis Exsequens with his hand, lol Negi headbutting Fate. Nice art on page 17.


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was kind of a dissapointing chapter was expecting another all Negi vs Fate chap, also wtf Fate just started matching RT2 Negi in punching speed all the sudden lol.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How disappointing. What's the point of the first part? I'm not even sure. It's not like it matters anyway.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 its about them trying to get asuna back??   and they fail cause w/e the ritual is, its activated or w/e, seeing as she wrapped in roots and the globe formed


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So now Asuna is back where she was before and it all comes back to Negi winning the fight. Well that was exercise in futility.


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 9, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How disappointing. What's the point of the first part? I'm not even sure. It's not like it matters anyway.



*Spoiler*: __ 



To be trutefull it would have just been stupid if the girls would had just stayed watching Negi's fight without even trying to save Asuna.





The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So now Asuna is back where she was before and it all comes back to Negi winning the fight. Well that was exercise in futility.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It would have all been up to Negi winning the fight no matter what had happened, since even if the girls would have gotten Asuna back if they can stop Fate is all pointless since he can easely take her from them.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2011)

For those who hate mangahead, like myself.

Link removed


----------



## urca (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




its official...asuna's gonna get tentacle-raped


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 but those were like tree roots


----------



## urca (Mar 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but those were like tree roots


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it could work...as long as it moves like a tentacle


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

urca said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it could work...as long as it moves like a tentacle




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey it worked in Evil Dead


----------



## Gene (Mar 9, 2011)

So many spoiler tags.


----------



## urca (Mar 9, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it worked in Evil Dead


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



YAY....ME IZ GETTIN ME TENTACLE


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 12, 2011)

Full trans on Vetus 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://vetus.wordpress.com/chapter/c320/





BTW I'm happy to inform you that Ken and his assistants are all right.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 13, 2011)

Scans are out!


Remember how I said that this is a waste of a chapter? Still... Shirabe is kinda badass.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 14, 2011)

Shirabe did a good job. Kudos to her. And is it me, or does Anya seem to have gotten taller all of a sudden?

What makes me curious is what Negi will do now. Fate said that stopping the ritual half-way is dangerous, and now that it has begun, what does Negi plan to do?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 14, 2011)

Easy, interrupt it is dangerous but what about modify the purpose of it?, is like a program running a sql statement or a series of stop it midway can be dangerous but if you inject code here and there or modify its routing you can change the outcome.


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 14, 2011)

Little fun fact to think about for this chapter, the wonder drug made using the horns of Shirabe's clan(which was presumably killed to near instinction) cost a million drachmas, now how much was the medicine Ako took worth again?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 14, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Little fun fact to think about for this chapter, the wonder drug made using the horns of Shirabe's clan(which was presumably killed to near instinction) cost a million drachmas, now how much was the medicine Ako took worth again?



yeah it's quite clear they were taking Dryad horn...

i wonder if it was actually Shirabe's or another poor dryads


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 14, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Little fun fact to think about for this chapter, the wonder drug made using the horns of Shirabe's clan(which was presumably killed to near instinction) cost a million drachmas, now how much was the medicine Ako took worth again?



Does this man need to foreshadow everything?
Jesus Ken calm down, shit we know you can write already.


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 16, 2011)

what medicine did ako take???


and im pretty impressed Fate shattered Negi's Ensis Exsequens without serious damage to his hand.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Mar 16, 2011)

Summary out on Vetus


----------



## Chopped_Hige (Mar 17, 2011)

This chapter was a bit lacking until the very end when the battle scene started showing up at Mahora academy. That was epic, especially Eva's expression. I wonder if she'll notice he's using her technique. I've been wondering what the real Eva's reaction to it is going to be.

And seriously, March 30th? It's going on ANOTHER break so soon? Damn.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 17, 2011)

Chopped_Hige said:


> And seriously, March 30th? It's going on ANOTHER break so soon? Damn.



Can you exactly blame them? Look what's happening in Japan right now


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2011)

they have bigger priorities


----------



## Colderz (Mar 17, 2011)

Chopped_Hige said:


> This chapter was a bit lacking until the very end when the battle scene started showing up at Mahora academy. That was epic, especially Eva's expression. I wonder if she'll notice he's using her technique. I've been wondering what the real Eva's reaction to it is going to be.
> 
> And seriously, March 30th? It's going on ANOTHER break so soon? Damn.



Not like Japan was hit by an earthquake, or tsunami, or is about to have a nuclear accident of anything


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 17, 2011)

Lmfao TOLD!


----------



## Chopped_Hige (Mar 17, 2011)

d-.- Pardon my callousness. It should go without saying that I wasn't really thinking past my nose on that statement. Also, Akamatsu has stated that his family is okay via Twitter, in case anyone cares.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 17, 2011)

Chopped_Hige said:


> d-.- Pardon my callousness. It should go without saying that I wasn't really thinking past my nose on that statement. Also, Akamatsu has stated that his family is okay via Twitter, in case anyone cares.



Most of the mangaka's are ok, and I'm glad to here that.

I think the serialization of the magazine's will stop for a few weeks. The only reason the magazine came out this week is because they were already ready to print out and to be shipped.


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 17, 2011)

^According to what I have read over at AQS the magazine Negima is printed on will continue to be release on schedule though some districts will receive then late because of shipping problems (it was also said that the company will give it's mangaka's some extra time to finish their future chapters but will still be publish without them if necessary). Also in Chopped_Hige's defense Ken's break has nothing to do with what is going on in Japan, it's just his ussual 4 chapters plus 1 break formula.

EDIT: 




EDIT2: And


----------



## Ender (Mar 20, 2011)

short chap  gotta give the prez credit for her information gathering


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Eva was adorable at the end. 

That said I really can't wait to see what Negi's plan is.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 20, 2011)

Well looks like the rest of the class is starting to learn about the magical world.  And surprisingly Ayaka's resources are really that good.

BTW, is it me that the twins got a little growth spurt over the summer?


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 21, 2011)

So Negi's power really is like the Lifemaker's , huh?

Man boys are having fun and Negi's rep is raising once again?



Also  military research society has accentual battle aircraft?  Mahora Accademy sure isn't holding back the funds.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 24, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> So Negi's power really is like the Lifemaker's , huh?



Would make sense. Firstly Dynamis said so, or at least implied it, and if the Lifemaker is the first of the royal family that Negi is a part of then it all ties in, like a neat little package


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you guys are reading too much into it. Fate just said that Negi and The Lifemaker use the same element in battle, Darkness. Not that its the same thing, by that logic Evangelion uses Lifemaker magic aswell.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 25, 2011)

Why does Byakuya not do anything here?
Chapter 322 spoilers


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait are the demons spreading out into the real world? That's odd.

Also I still don't get why Albireo/Eishun/Eva/the Headmaster wouldn't just get involved. If they were to lift a hand there would be literally no threat at all.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Rene said:


> Wait are the demons spreading out into the real world? That's odd.
> 
> Also I still don't get why Albireo/Eishun/Eva/the Headmaster wouldn't just get involved. If they were to lift a hand there would be literally no threat at all.



My guess is that the Life Maker is about to make an appearence, and we know that Eishun didn't cover himself in glory against him last time


----------



## stream (Mar 25, 2011)

Al said there is something hidden under the world tree, apparently.

Maybe it is the portal, but I assumed that this was known to all and sundry.


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2011)

Also one other thing that annoyed me is the lol powerlevels in this chapter.

Particularly how Fate can suddenly react to Negi's lightning form.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 25, 2011)

What annoys me is that the fight turned into a fist fight. The chapter where they were trading attacks spell by spell to counter each other was so much epic and better in my opinion compared to this current one where they are just literally beating the crap out of each other with their own bare hands. 

On the other hand seeing the real Eva is always a good thing.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> What annoys me is that the fight turned into a fist fight. The chapter where they were trading attacks spell by spell to counter each other was so much epic and better in my opinion compared to this current one where they are just literally beating the crap out of each other with their own bare hands.
> 
> On the other hand seeing the real Eva is always a good thing.



But seeing that they fight barehanded shows just how deadly they are: its a chapter of Magical spell one after the other, then another with fist fights, then one with both: or one where they pull some insane crap, like Negi going "Take this" using both variations of Lightning God lance, while Fate does something epic in the same way


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 29, 2011)

any new spoilers yet?


----------



## Orion (Mar 29, 2011)

It will probably be at least a few more hours till spoilers.


----------



## Markness (Mar 30, 2011)

Just read the latest chapters. My mind is just blown by the nuances of Negi-Fate fight. It's also good to see Eva again, I hope something big is in store for her.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 30, 2011)

Eva is a major part in the story. she'll have her parts just as she always has.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was boring.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Return of the Magic Teachers and classic negima stripping.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I wouldn't say it was boring.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FFS, no one wants to see that.

Unless it's Chachamaru


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 30, 2011)

I can understand people getting a bit annoyed about the pacing, but i suspect that in volume form this should turn out well, just like the Mahora festival did.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I can understand people getting a bit annoyed about the pacing, but i suspect that in volume form this should turn out well, just like the Mahora festival did.



I'll let you know as I read manga in huge chunks.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I'll let you know as I read manga in huge chunks.



a wise way to do it i find. Nothing beats sitting down with a beer or five and whapping through 20 volumes of a decent manga


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

20 volumes? Not that much. What I do is take a break after catching up on manga, then read a comic book series, when I finish with that, read a new manga, and by the time I get back to catching up on the manga I have been reading before several months have passed so I have like 10 chapters or in a row to read.


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 30, 2011)

Just letting everyone know, according to people in AQS Negima will be on hold for a month either after chapter 323 or 324. Ken is taking this time off to work on the up coming movie.


----------



## stream (Mar 31, 2011)

"It's all CG"


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

stream said:


> "It's all CG"



That "battle" during the Festival was the moment I became hooked on Negima.


----------



## Markness (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the teachers and the other Ala Rubra members will pull off this time around. They are going to have to really step up since the Chao arc.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 31, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Just letting everyone know, according to people in AQS Negima will be on hold for a month either after chapter 323 or 324. Ken is taking this time off to work on the up coming movie.



yeah i saw that. he's kinda got a lot on his plate so the extra time should do him good. i'd rather we have delays than he gets ill


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> yeah i saw that. he's kinda got a lot on his plate so the extra time should do him good. i'd rather we have delays than he gets ill



I don't think He'll be getting the Sleepy breaks. He'll get the good breaks


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I don't think He'll be getting the Sleepy breaks. He'll get the good breaks



just because his wife is a hot cosplayer you shouldn't steroetype


----------



## urca (Mar 31, 2011)

What will the new movie be about?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> just because his wife is a hot cosplayer you shouldn't steroetype



I didn't mean that  I mean the information gathering. He's gonna come back with some epic skill for someone to use. 




urca said:


> What will the new movie be about?


 
Theres next to no information about what its going to be about, all we know is that its "never before seen footage"


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm looking forwards to the movie. if it's as good as the OVA's it should be epic awesome


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 31, 2011)

I want more fluid motions from the animations imo.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want more fluid motions from the animations imo.



That's more a stylistic issue, but movies do generally deliver on that anyway. I'm more concerned with the content, but if it's as canon as the OVa's we win hard


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> That's more a stylistic issue, but movies do generally deliver on that anyway. I'm more concerned with the content, but if it's as canon as the OVa's we win hard



If it is Canon, I do believe Japanese Negima fans will start a riot for an actual Anime which follows the story  though with all thats going on now I highly doubt it realistically.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 31, 2011)

The movie better be all about Chachamaru


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty decent chapter.  

I'm guessing that some old relic of the Mage of the Beginning is hidden below the tree.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

Figures they turn this latest incident into a second "special" Festival event. I guess it did work well the last time tried it. And just what is under that World tree?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2011)

I was wondering where I could find HQ scans from the earlier chapters. I'm on chapter 68 currently and they're pretty grainy.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 4, 2011)

That small girl in funny hat... isn't she the one from festival?

And wooot Mahora Martial Arts squad is back!


As for what is under the world tree I guess that Lifemaker is sealed there.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this on mangafox Forum. Decided to post for the truth


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm almost positive that beneath the Magic Tree is the Gate to Demon World.


----------



## urca (Apr 5, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm almost positive that beneath the Magic Tree is the Gate to Demon World.


i hope so,so we could get at least one more arc D:
Edit: oh and i watched the negima OAD's,i gotta say i enjoyed every single bit of it,the animation was good,it was followin the manga,all we would want now is a remake for the anime,or OAD's that follows the manga :3


----------



## ForTheFun (Apr 6, 2011)

Chapter 323 raw!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually a pretty good looking chapter specialy compare to the last 2, now if only we didn't have to wait until May 11 for the for the next damn  chapter!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2011)

We have to wait an entire month for a new chapter? Jesus Christ and Gautama Buddha


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 8, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> We have to wait an entire month for a new chapter? Jesus Christ and Gautama Buddha



well, if the movie is any good then i'll forgive the wait


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2011)

-__- **


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 8, 2011)

It's naught we haven't endured before


----------



## stream (Apr 9, 2011)

Sucks to have to wait at this point in the story...

Nice and unusual to see Haruna showing feelings like that


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, there is a big "what if" question I want to ask from you guys.

What if Negi one day become full-fledged villain and going to kill random civilian, and he is freaking resolved.

In this situation, which girls do you think that will fight against him in the name of justice/rightness and which girls will join Negi and help him to realize his plan further.

Just want to see how strong is Negi's mojo can affect the girls.


----------



## stream (Apr 9, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Hello everyone, there is a big "what if" question I want to ask from you guys.
> 
> What if Negi one day become full-fledged villain and going to kill random civilian, and he is freaking resolved.
> 
> ...



I think this should answer your question:
didn't do shit.

It is the good Negi they like. They would not follow the evil one.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice chapter.

Big threat of the chapter being rocks falling from the sky was kind of dull, imo,  but the reunions with Hakase and Chachamaru and Paru and some of the other girls were pretty touching.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 10, 2011)

This is bullshit.


I don't care about all this filler stuff I want to see Negi and Fate duke it out since you know it's the fight we waited forever to see. 

It's like ken is doing this to piss us off or something.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 10, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> 
> I don't care about all this filler stuff I want to see Negi and Fate duke it out since you know it's the fight we waited forever to see.
> ...


You know some of us do care about things in this manga other than Negi fighting.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 10, 2011)

Besides the fight isn't anything special so far. The fight with Rakan was way better.

Hell, even Negi vs Chao was more interesting.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 10, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> You know some of us do care about things in this manga other than Negi fighting.



Yeah the wimpy part of the fandom 

Anyway you might have a point if it wasn't for the fact that Negi doesn't fight that often as it is. And this is the fight that was build up since fricking Kyoto arc. It should get at least the same amount of care and time as tournament finals. 




PPsycho said:


> Besides the fight isn't anything special so far. The fight with Rakan was way better.
> 
> Hell, even Negi vs Chao was more interesting.



Well the fact that it got relegated to like two pages per chapter could have something to do with it.


Seriously does Ken not understand that when climax battle of an arc rolls around it's simply not the time for anything else? It sure as hell isn't the right moment to cut to "meanwhile at Mahora.."


----------



## Markness (Apr 11, 2011)

The Imperium Graphices Infernal Aniki DX counter to the large rocks stole the show in this chapter for me. Haruna's become quite a tough cookie!


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 11, 2011)

Random Member said:


> but the reunions with Hakase and Chachamaru



Is she fixed now?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 11, 2011)

Soon EM, soon


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 11, 2011)

I appreciate that some people like more than just the fighting, but COME NOW!

You don't do a bloody "Meanwhile, back at Mahora Academy...." in the middle of probably the climatic fight between Hero and Villain that you spent virtually the entire goddamn Manga thus far leading up to 

Added to the fact it was an otherwise boring Chap and I'm left spectacularly nonplussed about having to wait a while for the next Chap. Zero anticipation.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 11, 2011)

I think he could be handling it better certainly but I'll wait to see how the fight pans out before I judge it.


----------



## urca (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I think he could be handling it better certainly but I'll wait to see how the fight pans out before I judge it.


 
This.
besides i dont really mind the talk if the author makes the fights go faster (and show us setsuna's fight )


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 11, 2011)

At least we have news about the other characters, good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2011)

are they still on mars, i havent been up to date in several months, but man akamatsu loves stretching out the arcs


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the pacing is perfect.
I feel like a Namek situation is coming.
The magical world collapse has already begun soon it's going to be come critical at that point/before that point Negi needs to end this battle. In addition theres something going on with the World Tree. If anything I think Ken is doing this properly, it's not just Negi vs Fate, theres a crap load of things going on at this single moment, fights in the magical world, multiple fights on/in the gravekeepers palace and then a fight on Earth. These needed to get addressed, if the magical world was suffering with these demons so much it only makes sense that a single platoon of Teachers from Mahora couldn't handle it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2011)

Either way, we won't know what happens or how things will edge out until we get through these three weeks


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 18, 2011)

Time is moving too slowly


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, anime boston is coming this week, maybe we will get lucky >,<


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 18, 2011)

At least it's almost the vol 29 release ! I need Kiss Kiss carnival in print form


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 18, 2011)

I laugh at all you guys who read every chapter as it comes out instead of taking huge multi-month breaks in between catching up on manga


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I laugh at all you guys who read every chapter as it comes out instead of taking huge multi-month breaks in between catching up on manga



i like to keep up with whats going on, but i have no problem during the breaks.

after all, as a fan of A Song of Ice and Fire i'm used to 5 year + between books lol


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I laugh at all you guys who read every chapter as it comes out instead of taking huge multi-month breaks in between catching up on manga


What's so funny about that; I don't have any problems remembering what happened earlier, besides following many titles at once, it would be impractical to let the chapters pile up like this- I have stuff to read almost everyday instead of waiting, let's say, a month and losing a whole weekend to catch up.


----------



## stream (Apr 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I laugh at all you guys who read every chapter as it comes out instead of taking huge multi-month breaks in between catching up on manga



Well, if you don't care about what happens to Chachamaru enough to check up on her regularly


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, I keep up with that news all the time


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 20, 2011)

I always find the proof of the pudding is in the volume form. things tend to flow much better then


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

whens the next chap again?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 21, 2011)

Two weeks Wednesday I think.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ForTheFun (Apr 21, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Two weeks Wednesday I think.


Sadly no, is on May 11.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 25, 2011)

Goddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 26, 2011)

Any news on the Movie?


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 29, 2011)

^ This i was wondering about.  I finally gotten around to watching that yue special (its been a while since i checked up on the ova x.x) I have to admit they did pretty damn good on that. And was the yue one the last of the oads that they do before the movie?

 I do have a question though. (Yes I know can't exactly count on wiki as a 100% source all the time however I do have to question the legitimacy on this) It made some mention about if about 100,000 copies before the first oad came out that it would be possible they would consider doing a third adaption of the actual animation series which the number was close to 82,525 by the time the first one came out.  I had been looking through the thread for a bit but if there was any mention of this I didn't see it lol.  However this does leave to question, how likely is this to be true?

like i said this was on wikipedia so again I'm questioning how legitimate it is x.x


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 29, 2011)

TigerTwista said:


> ^ This i was wondering about.  I finally gotten around to watching that yue special (its been a while since i checked up on the ova x.x) I have to admit they did pretty damn good on that. And was the yue one the last of the oads that they do before the movie?
> 
> I do have a question though. (Yes I know can't exactly count on wiki as a 100% source all the time however I do have to question the legitimacy on this) It made some mention about if about 100,000 copies before the first oad came out that it would be possible they would consider doing a third adaption of the actual animation series which the number was close to 82,525 by the time the first one came out.  I had been looking through the thread for a bit but if there was any mention of this I didn't see it lol.  However this does leave to question, how likely is this to be true?
> 
> like i said this was on wikipedia so again I'm questioning how legitimate it is x.x



actually you are right about the numbers and stuff, although they have no plans for a series atm, unless there's some hidden news in the works.

I really hope the movie sells a bomb and we get at least something like a festival arc series... god how i'd love a faifthul to the manga festival arc anime


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

> Darkness, it is the power to accept everything, swallow it all up. It is within darkness that we can distinguish light. When light isn't present, there is darkness. Darkness is the blank sheet upon which the art of reality is created. Everything is within the darkness. The darkness is NOT SOLELY an element of destruction. The darkness is not what destroys, but what is left after destruction. You cannot destroy darkness, for whatever can destroy is already a part of the darkness itself; darkness is the absence of reality... absence of what can be created or destroyed. It lies at the edge of existence, where nothing that exists can reach. Paint can overflow from a tapestry, but things cannot overflow from the darkness. Darkness ACCEPTS everything. It is the foundational element upon which things are created, destroyed, saved, betrayed, born, killed, located, heard, felt, said, thought, believed. Darkness has already consumed everyone. The matter is that Negi is consuming the darkness and by consuming it, he takes its power: to accept and harness anything, be it from himself ("Complexio!") or from others ("Taiindou"). True, this acceptance leaves him susceptible to letting more of his id out than would normally be the case (those demon forms he took on), but that is because the power is now more accepting of that aspect of himself than before, letting it approach the surface of his consciousness. We all by default accept our egos (by which we make choices and priorities) and our superegos (by which we maintain equilibrium with our surroundings and society by behaving according to their standards), but by no means does our id take over when it is accepted at the same level as our ego or our superego. Nor does our id always demand destruction. If anything, the id of Negi demands only the destruction of the Senate, not the entire magical world, for Negi has the ability to reason against such a generalization of blame. No, darkness does not lead to destroy MW to me.



Taken from the Mangafox Forums. Some people have quite the understanding of Darkness in Negima-verse terms.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of pseudophilosophical bullshit to me


----------



## TeenRyu (May 2, 2011)

I've heard that the movie is supposedly going to Drop in the summer. also, that it is to include the "Conclusion" to the magical World arc, all I know about the movie  

Also, Two things: According to what I've been lurking on, Eva is Around *666* years old exactly currently (If what she said is true that she was born at the beginning, and lived through the 100 year war and the year currently in the manga is 2003), and then theres the breakdown of her Name. 



> also according to her name's meaning (Evangeline), it means bringer of good news, or just news; IOW, bringer of a new gospel. The gospel of evil.
> 
> 
> ATHANASIA, took some time, because the name does not exist. The closest i found was ATHANASIOS, which is greek, thus its a latin feminization pun. meaning "immortal".
> ...


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

Does seem somewhat overanalysed to me...


----------



## Endless Mike (May 2, 2011)

So will the movie just be retelling events of the manga or will the movie actually tell an important part of the story that won't be in the manga?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 2, 2011)

Well its supposed to hold the "Conclusion" to the magical world arc. So Its unknown what exactly will be in it


----------



## Endless Mike (May 2, 2011)

Yeah but will said conclusion also be in the manga?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

Alas info is scarce on the ground. we have only speculation at the moment, but we should hear soon i guess as the long break was so he could do movie-related stuff


----------



## bitrity (May 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Alas info is scarce on the ground. we have only speculation at the moment, but we should hear soon i guess as the long break was so he could do movie-related stuff



I think you said was true and I agree.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 2, 2011)

So wait, we aren't getting Negi vs Rakan? That sucks.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> So wait, we aren't getting Negi vs Rakan? That sucks.



doesn't look like it... which i admit is a shame. i guess it'd put to many other anime fights to shame


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 2, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> So wait, we aren't getting Negi vs Rakan? That sucks.



Alas we are jipped yet again.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

we should be used to it by now. The OVA's are just awesome enough to whet our appetite without being long enough to sate us...


----------



## Griever (May 3, 2011)

I was re-reading the begining of the series again because i haven't in a long time and it seemed like a good time to refresh my memory. 

anyway i found this it seems that Shizuna knows about negi being a mage and magic in general, however, i don't recall seeing her with the magic teachers at any point, and now i'm curious


----------



## LifeMaker (May 3, 2011)

Griever said:


> I was re-reading the begining of the series again because i haven't in a long time and it seemed like a good time to refresh my memory.
> 
> anyway i found this it seems that Shizuna knows about negi being a mage and magic in general, however, i don't recall seeing her with the magic teachers at any point, and now i'm curious



she is pretty well aquainted with takahata, they even go out for coffee together, so i assume that she likely knows via him about magic, but again. it could be as simple as she was told becuase she is guidance councellor and Eva is on premesis


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 3, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> doesn't look like it... which i admit is a shame. i guess it'd put to many other anime fights to shame



Well that really sucks.



Emperor Joker said:


> Alas we are jipped yet again.



Yea, seems that way.



Griever said:


> I was re-reading the begining of the series again because i haven't in a long time and it seemed like a good time to refresh my memory.
> 
> anyway i found this it seems that Shizuna knows about negi being a mage and magic in general, however, i don't recall seeing her with the magic teachers at any point, and now i'm curious



Actually, she was in a cover in the same place as Zazie, Takahata, and Eva. I wouldn't be surprised if she was someone important.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> *Actually, she was in a cover in the same place as Zazie, Takahata, and Eva. I wouldn't be surprised if she was someone important.*



Im gonna laugh my ass off if this ends up being true


----------



## LifeMaker (May 3, 2011)

Well there isn't that much time left for that but with Ken we never can tell


----------



## White Rook (May 3, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Actually, she was in a cover in the same place as Zazie, Takahata, and Eva. I wouldn't be surprised if she was someone important.


This is the first time I have seen someone else notice this. One of my guesses is that she is a spy for the true/last enemy but idk, we shall see.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2011)

Or she's actually stronger than Rakan


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Or she's actually stronger than Rakan



That would make me Laugh so hard.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 7, 2011)

324 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 










From AQS they are saying that

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.  Al is saying the one who made Eva an immortal was not killed by Eva.
2.  Al is implying that it is none other than LifeMaker himself, 
(thus this explains why they use similar techniques.)
3.  that they SACRIFICED one of the RedWing hero to SEAL LifeMaker 10 years ago because he can not be killed or destroyed.
4.  this of course, again is implying that LifeMaker is UNDERNEATH the World Tree.
5.  no saying if Nagi is with LifeMaker or not.
6.  and as you can see, Kaede/Yue, etc are revived.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2011)

I certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2011)

Well God Damn. Lifemaker is easily just made one of the God Tiers. Dude is fuckin immortal, and been plotting this shit since when he made Eva a Damn Shinso Vampire?!


----------



## ForTheFun (May 7, 2011)

^First spolier tag that for people that want to wait for the chapter to be release, second 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to know why he did it, maybe he just has a fetish for creating stuff.


----------



## blueblip (May 7, 2011)

If the spoilers are true, do I dare hope that we'll actually get an Eva that's going all out?!?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2011)

^It is quite possible. this means this whole thing has been planned the fuck out. next thing we know 


*Spoiler*: __ 



it'll be Fillius Zect being the one sealed down with the lifemaker.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 7, 2011)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not possible since the spoilers said the Life Maker was sealed 10 years ago in story, Zetch died/disapired 20 years ago.


----------



## White Rook (May 7, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible since the spoilers said the Life Maker was sealed 10 years ago in story, Zetch died/disapired 20 years ago.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Nagi is the sacrifice because he saved Negi six years ago, but Albireo has been stuck in Mahora for ten years...


----------



## Jugger (May 7, 2011)

thats awsome


----------



## Tyrannos (May 7, 2011)

White Rook said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Nagi is the sacrifice because he saved Negi six years ago, but Albireo has been stuck in Mahora for ten years...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I think you nailed it.   Al supposed to be asleep or his form is somewhat like a magical hologram.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 7, 2011)

it all looks most interesting, not quite how i imagined things happening, but...

interesting nonetheless


----------



## Endless Mike (May 8, 2011)

Well I'm caught up. You can read my review of the newest chapters here:


----------



## Endless Mike (May 10, 2011)

Is Cha-chan in chapter 324?


----------



## stream (May 10, 2011)

It seems that indeed, under the tree is

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Lifemaker, the mage of the beginning.

...Also known as Rikudo-sennin, maybe?




Sorry EM, Chachamaru is not in 324...


----------



## ForTheFun (May 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously i was expecting more action after such a long break, to many pages were wasted on Yue and Makie in my opinion. Anyway with the LifeMaker coming back i have a feeling that Fate will end up team up with Neg to defeat him.


----------



## Gene (May 12, 2011)

Volume 34 cover



Limited edition cover


----------



## The_Evil (May 12, 2011)

This cover is full of fodder 

And wheres the chapter? I though it was due yesterday?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2011)

Full chapter translated. 

and later showed him the ability 

So it seems like Life maker is more than immortal, he literally can't die, he can only be sealed. So he's officially Negima God Tier.


----------



## stream (May 13, 2011)

Yue is confirming her badass level in this chapter.

"Oh, I'm paralyzed, but of course I had a counter-spell prepared for just such an occasion"


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2011)

Any scans released yet?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 15, 2011)

Not yet, but on happier news at least Ken appears to have tweeted that there's a bit more to do after this arc ends. whether that's another full length arc or not though is still unclear


----------



## Endless Mike (May 15, 2011)

Full - length Chachamaru spinoff


----------



## pikachuwei (May 16, 2011)

wow so eva was turned into a shinso by the Lifemaker himself?

If eva had seriously beaten the Lifemaker who had to fake his own death to get away, then her powers would be seriously off da charts  though more likely than not he was just trollin


----------



## ForTheFun (May 16, 2011)

In celebration of the release of chapter 324, I present my fellow Negima fans with this gen I found:

Behold!


----------



## TeenRyu (May 16, 2011)

^that picture is pure epic.


----------



## stream (May 16, 2011)

Almost did not recognize Chisame down right... In fact, I only assume it is her because of the VR stuff around her.

But yes, it is epic.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 16, 2011)

interesting to see the way it's all put together.


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2011)

So the first parto of the chapter was to tell us that everybody and their furniture loves Negi- which we already knew. 


But man I'm so excited right now. The whole intrigue gets more and more grand and complicated as we go on. One thing we can be sure that the manga is far from over - it could go places from here.


I'm looking out for next week chapter - maybe we will go back To the fight for good.


----------



## Ender (May 16, 2011)

wonder if Negi will have to be the new hero sacrifice


----------



## dream (May 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> wonder if Negi will have to be the new hero sacrifice



I doubt it.


----------



## Ender (May 16, 2011)

i would hope not


----------



## armorknight (May 16, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> So the first parto of the chapter was to tell us that everybody and their furniture loves Negi- which we already knew.
> 
> 
> But man I'm so excited right now. The whole intrigue gets more and more grand and complicated as we go on. One thing we can be sure that the manga is far from over - it could go places from here.
> ...



Fight will probably end next chapter since Negi has it in the bag now. Fate was at a disadvantage from the beginning since Negi mastered ME. Looks like Negi will take this with mid-difficulty.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 16, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> So the first parto of the chapter was to tell us that everybody and their furniture loves Negi- which we already knew.
> 
> 
> But man I'm so excited right now. The whole intrigue gets more and more grand and complicated as we go on. One thing we can be sure that the manga is far from over - it could go places from here.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



According to what i heard there will be a Fate flashback this week which is trigger by Fate and Negi preparing the strongest spells near each and that it may involve Fate's last revival.




Also Negima movie wedsite now up:
Link removed

Buy the looks of it the movie may be base on the events at the end of this arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> wonder if Negi will have to be the new hero sacrifice



We know he doesn't, else Chao wouldn't have existed in the first place.  


But it might work out that the sacrifice isn't really your life, but your powers.   So Negi could end up starting from scratch or being a normal person from there on.


----------



## White Rook (May 17, 2011)

The raw of chapter 325 featuring
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Lifemaker


here: his reactions are no worse

The movie ticket is also quite interesting:


----------



## stream (May 17, 2011)

Holy... Who is that on the last page?


*Spoiler*: __ 




That is Zekt, right? Nagi's old master? We can also see him on page 15, which means that this is really from 20 years ago. But apparently he _didn't die_.

And on page 16, the Lifemaker blathers about a 2600 years guarantee, and that it feels good that in the end, it is an idiot like Nagi who does it.

Compare with the last words of Zekt, that also talk of 2600 years. What is going on? 
here: his reactions are no worse


----------



## LifeMaker (May 17, 2011)

Well it's all tying together. i can't really see another full arc after this really, as it seems EVERYTHING'll be tied up. just so long as we get a mini-arc that gives everyone proper closure...


----------



## The_Evil (May 17, 2011)

Lifemaker looks kinda... girly for ancient god-like being.


And the last page.. what is  Zect doing here? 




LifeMaker said:


> Well it's all tying together. i can't really see another full arc after this really, as it seems EVERYTHING'll be tied up. just so long as we get a mini-arc that gives everyone proper closure...



Oh I don't know.. we still don't know WTH does turkey have with any of this or how is the demon world involved (and i bet we gonna see demon world. Poyo and Zazie being some kind of demon royalty sealed the deal) 

Akamatsu can still go places from here.


----------



## White Rook (May 17, 2011)

A translation for chapter 325 (not CanonRap's): 
*Spoiler*: __ 



As you can see Lifemaker talks about 2600 years, which isn't the first time it is mentioned: here: his reactions are no worse


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

Oh Nagi you are the best.
No sob story, no dramatic past, just born a monster.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually the theory that is going around is that the LifeMaker's ceaselessness is mean to be that while his/her body maybe destroy he can just posses the body of someone else, and that at the end of the battle 20 years ago he/she took over Zetch's body. That would emplay that it was the LifeMaker talking to Nagi in this page.


----------



## blueblip (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh Nagi you are the best.
> No sob story, no dramatic past, just born a monster.


I know, right?

No lineage, no nothing. He's just a freakishly powerful person that happened to be born. Bloody awesome!


----------



## Danchou (May 17, 2011)

While I dispise a lot of the things that is Negima, this is some damn good stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mage of the Beginning being female is a nice twist to the usual identity of a Final Villain. It'll be interesting to hear what the exact reason is behind her actions.


----------



## The_Evil (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh Nagi you are the best.
> No sob story, no dramatic past, just born a monster.



As Negi once said "A totally random genius" .



Danchou said:


> While I dispise a lot of the things that is Negima, this is some damn good stuff.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh please, I've seen enough girly men in manga that it will take little more than pretty face before I'm convinced it's a woman.





Also:

*MOST EPIC HANDSHAKE EVER!!!*


----------



## TeenRyu (May 17, 2011)

^ We got the Thousand Bolts equivalent in earth,and it seems to be magma no less.


----------



## stream (May 17, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the theory that is going around is that the LifeMaker's ceaselessness is mean to be that while his/her body maybe destroy he can just posses the body of someone else, and that at the end of the battle 20 years ago he/she took over Zetch's body. That would emplay that it was the LifeMaker talking to Nagi in this page.



Well, that would explain a lot.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also, it makes it possible that the reason Nagi disappeared ten years ago is that he was possessed himself... Which would cue in a nice father/son megabattle for the end of the manga. Makes sense, right?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 17, 2011)

I just want to know more about Negima-verse Mazoku.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2011)

TeenRyu, why are you using a yaoi bait set?

edit - It's monochrome factor isn't it?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 18, 2011)

I suppose if the LifeMaker is female after all it makes sense in a way as females are traditionally the creators of new life


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> TeenRyu, why are you using a yaoi bait set?
> 
> edit - It's *monochrome factor *isn't it?



yup, its Monochrome Factor


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 19, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the Lifemaker was bodyhopping.



TeenRyu said:


> yup, its Monochrome Factor



You know the anime version was yoai don't you?

Also, you can apply for a senior member size set now.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 19, 2011)

hmmm, i was so eager to get Volume 29 i've accidentally ended up with 2 copies... 

but having 29 in hand is a good feeling 

roll on the 1-3 omnibus now


----------



## TeenRyu (May 19, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> *You know the anime version was yoai don't you?
> *
> Also, you can apply for a senior member size set now.



 but the manga was so good..


----------



## LifeMaker (May 21, 2011)

No scan yet, but its usually saturdays it comes on now, so any time now


----------



## LifeMaker (May 21, 2011)

Oh well patience is a virtue I guess


----------



## TeenRyu (May 23, 2011)

any news for spoilers and/or scans?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 24, 2011)

online reading of the new chapter. Pretty damn good if I do say so myself. Lol @ Fate  

former assistant's


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2011)

I may have mentioned this before, but I really don't like RT2 Negi's hairstyle.

I mean, compare it to SSJ3 Goku - when Toriyama added that to the manga it was practically a parody of the SSJ hairstyle by then, but Negi's hair is like if someone saw SSJ3 Goku's hair and said "hmm, not big and long enough".


----------



## Gundam Meister (May 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but I really don't like RT2 Negi's hairstyle.
> 
> I mean, compare it to SSJ3 Goku - when Toriyama added that to the manga it was practically a parody of the SSJ hairstyle by then, but Negi's hair is like if someone saw SSJ3 Goku's hair and said "hmm, not big and long enough".



I don't see anything wrong with  Negi's hairstyle in RT2 to me his hair looks like a lighting bolt fitting considering Negi his a human lighting bolt in that form


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2011)

I know, his hair seems very odd whenever its drawn. Ken shoulda just stuck to leaving Negi's hair normal in that state.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter was nuts, though. Liked how Fate faked the handshake.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 HOlY SHIT!!!!!!!! Epic raws, I'm speechless. This is amazing shit. New charas, arika using a sword, n all this shit, OH MAN! And Luna and cat girl showing up.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 24, 2011)

Gundam Meister said:


> I don't see anything wrong with  Negi's hairstyle in RT2 to me his hair looks like a lighting bolt fitting considering Negi his a human lighting bolt in that form


I think the hair look better when it first appear in Negi's fight versus Rakan, probably because with a teenage body the hair didn't look so big in contrast. Also the hair was drawned in a way that made it look like it was spreading around like real lighting which made it look way better.


----------



## Griever (May 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but I really don't like RT2 Negi's hairstyle.
> 
> I mean, compare it to SSJ3 Goku - when Toriyama added that to the manga it was practically a parody of the SSJ hairstyle by then, but Negi's hair is like if someone saw SSJ3 Goku's hair and said "hmm, not big and long enough".



It's alright, sometimes it strikes me as something that should belong on an amphibious creature though... webbing of sorts  

Or is that just me?.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 24, 2011)

I demand to know who those girls in the spoiler were! epic sauce


----------



## ForTheFun (May 24, 2011)

Chapter 326 quick 



TeenRyu said:


> I demand to know who those girls in the spoiler were! epic sauce



*Spoiler*: __ 



They seen to be other models types like the Averruncus series, the fire one also seens to be the reincarnation of the fire guy Rakan fought.  at Secundum getting punch like that after all that talking. Also and I the only one that went looking at the flashbacks of the time of Nagi's story feels like we should be reading Nagima instead of Negima?


----------



## stream (May 24, 2011)

Yaaay! Epic Tertium backstory!


*Spoiler*: __ 




With a hateful Secundum no less. Ten says Secundum wipes the lady and the girl from the last picture just for kicks, and Tertium destroys him for it.

Basically, Secundum keeps saying that magic world people are just illusions, no need to give a shit about them. And he thinks it will be easy to kill Nagi. The fire girl just wants to kill Rakan for some reason.

The fire girl is called Two, and the water girl SEVENTEEN.

Tertium already feels different from Secundum, and has a talk about the futility of it all with Nagi, who gives the typical gotta try answer.

And Zekt is still Zekt, and Tertium calls him master right away. Hm.




EDIT: That is Shiori on the last picture.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im pretty sure than its been confirm this chapter that the Lifermaker possesed Zetch considering that we can see him put on the Lifemaker's signature cloak.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2011)

Please, no more Fate clones


----------



## Goom (May 24, 2011)

Think I'm gonna reread this manga.  I'm behind at least 60 chapters and forgot mostly everything about the current arc.  

The last chapter I read was negi in the magic world tournament and he wins


----------



## ForTheFun (May 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Please, no more Fate clones



*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically secundum is the only one since the others are a different model and his pretty much a buttmonkey so its all good.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2011)

Let's just hope Cha-chan comes back in a new upgraded body and delivers a smackdown


----------



## ForTheFun (May 24, 2011)

^I like to believe that Quartum survived the attack from Negi only to come back later and get his ass kicked by a newly upgraded Chachamaru.


----------



## urca (May 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Let's just hope Cha-chan comes back in a new upgraded body and delivers a smackdown


 i want a badass chachamaru


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2011)

That was one of the better Negima doujinshi I've seen


----------



## stream (May 25, 2011)

With Rakan and Negi face-to-face, it looks... completely in line with the manga


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Looks sexy.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 26, 2011)

Scans yet?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 29, 2011)

Translated Spoilers from what seems to be 327 spoiler snips. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








 


Omg  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Secondum is fucking twisted. Best Evil Laugh in the series Yet, up there with Negi's reaction when he saw Poyo and Chisame's reaction when she saw sextum


----------



## ensoriki (May 29, 2011)

Nagi's the shit....can..can he be the main protagonist now?
Forever?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 29, 2011)

The best Negima doujinshi I ever read involved Chachamaru.... (and Chisame too but who cares about her)


----------



## pikachuwei (May 30, 2011)

bahaha Secundum is hilarious. Really hes the most like Nagi out of the fates so far (idiotic!) XD. Though hes twisted as fuck anyway.

i wonder if anyone noticed, Secundum seems to be a Lightning Fate
I wonder then why Tertium and Primum were both Earth Fates. Shouldnt one of them have been another element? :/

And Endless Mike, care to link me to that best negima doujinshi?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2011)

I no longer have it, I read it a long time ago


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2011)

More like someone isn't willing to share it


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2011)

No, seriously, I read it years ago and I forgot the site I found it at.


----------



## Xelloss (May 30, 2011)

I know I am playing I have also lost some really good doujinshi on some formats.


----------



## Middle (May 30, 2011)

i liked it, it was nice to see nagi actually struggling and needing to be bailed out. 
and i agree, nagi would be a good shounen lead character. 
i'd love it if he had his own spinoff or something.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2011)

Only if Chachamaru gets a spinoff first


----------



## The_Evil (May 30, 2011)

Screw that, I want to see adventures of Secundum: the asshole


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Only if Chachamaru gets a spinoff first





The_Evil said:


> Screw that



I would


----------



## The_Evil (May 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I would



Oh Mike your love for that Gynoid straddles the line between cute and incredibly creepy 


BTW are there some more spoilers?


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

Middle said:


> i liked it, it was nice to see nagi actually struggling and needing to be bailed out.
> and i agree, nagi would be a good shounen lead character.
> i'd love it if he had his own spinoff or something.



4 of the lifemakers strongest creations are needed to attempt to beat 1 person.
Nagi might be too powerful to be a protagonist.
Negi freakish as he is has trouble.
Nagi just steamrolls 1v1's.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

TY Random.

Fucking Lifemaker...love Nagi's ass so much he designed Fate to be a freebound soul too.
Everyone wanks Nagi, even the FV .

Also I like this character development for Fate. Doing his duty out of his will not because he was programmed too. Also implies to me Fate may kill/help kill FV.


----------



## Random Member (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I guess Fate switching is really likely. Imo, LM is practically asking for it with how he designed Fate.

In regards to Secundum, I liked the bastard even if just a little until this chapter. Got what he deserved, imo.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

Nagi should've finished him.


----------



## armorknight (May 30, 2011)

Wait, I though Nagi killed Secundum ten years ago? It was stated in the manga as well.


----------



## Orion (May 30, 2011)

Nagi killing him  was probably just a story concocted by Fate to cover his tracks, after all Secundum is battle crazy and was out for blood against Nagi so it is believable that he would wander off to fight him again.


----------



## ForTheFun (May 31, 2011)

An I the only one that finds it wierd that ken is willing to implied rape but shy away from actually showing Fate decapitate Secundum and hiding away the cut off section of his neck off-screen. I could understand if he was human but he isnt so its not like it would have been too graphic.


----------



## stream (May 31, 2011)

Yay! No more Secundum. Very good. He was already starting to grate on my nerves.


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2011)

Great chapter though also very sad one.

It explains a lot of things about why Fate is different from rest of Lifemaker's creations. And why Secundum was batshit insane.

But this raises new questions. Just what was his aim in doing so?

Also this chapter shows that MW is in deep need of reform. It not enough to save it from destruction if shit like this goes down.


----------



## White Rook (May 31, 2011)

Quotes from Hata on AQS concerning things Akamatsu has said on Twitter:



> -- btw, Ken in his twitter, saying that MW arc finally is reaching climax, and if there are any foreshadows/clues he had not taking care of, now it is the time to tell him and he will close it.(seriously)





> > QUOTE (CanonRAP @ May 31 2011, 06:03 AM)
> > Oh wow, he's actually said a lot on Twitter these two days, now that I take a look at it. I should probably translate some of that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2011)

White Rook said:


> Quotes from Hata on AQS concerning things Akamatsu has said on Twitter:



Ohoo,so the end is still not in sight!


----------



## LifeMaker (May 31, 2011)

good. I think there's room for another arc


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 1, 2011)

looking forward to the new arc :33


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 1, 2011)

Much better set than your last one TeenRyu


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 1, 2011)

More arcs yay.
Not that is it important, but if MSN was in Shounen Jump would it not be more successful?


----------



## urca (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




damn it c'mon tetrium is not a damn villian 
he really seems to enjoy his stay at tht woman's house,fuck you secundum 



Edit : there's always a room for a new arc of negima,the manga's a big favourite of mine :3


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Much better set than your last one TeenRyu



Thanks greed :33 

also, Canon just translated a series of questions answered by Ken. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like theres A SHIT TON of stuff he's got to cover, and the manga truly isn't even a quarter done it seems.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like theres A SHIT TON of stuff he's got to cover, and the manga truly isn't even a quarter done it seems.



*Spoiler*: __ 



There are definitely still things left to resolve, but not even a quarter?  Maybe if he made a huge arc out of every single one...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 2, 2011)

400 more chapters Ken.
I like where this is going


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



@yakisoba_luv
This might have already come up, but what about Cocone? Even the nature of her existence seems so vague.
Information regarding Cocone will come out during the summer.


That right there caught my eye. maybe she's also of some not-shown race yet? MAYBE 


She's posibly Seraphim? 


 

That would be epic :33


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 2, 2011)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



The reason Cocone was brought up was because of her tittle on chapter 300


> Imperiel Immigration Initiative Experimental Subject #18


Which subjects she is part of a experimental group design to allowed magic world residents to live on the real world.




Also i heard the movie may barely be over 60 minutes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 2, 2011)

Where did he say that it wasn't a quarter way done?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

*When will Zazie become active in the story?
It’s planned for her true nature to be revealed in the last arc.*


I remember hearing in an interview about how far was left that he was only a quarter of a way done. In all honesty if you look at whats going on, and how he said he wasn't going to not finish school (to some degree) with the girls, and all the other smaller variables, he could make this manga go on as long as one piece has been going on.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 2, 2011)

^ I believe he made that statement around the beginning of the magic world arc and that was already a long time ago. Anyway I really doubt Negima has anything more than 1 or 2 more arcs left, though like you I would really like for it to go for much longer than.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

^Pretty much this. But two more arcs is really around 5-600 chapters possibly.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2011)

i honestly think that after this arc will be the last one.

yes.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, he did say that it wouldn't reach more than 400 chapters... that was a while back though


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Is Ken on a break this week?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah this is break week


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 4, 2011)

He does nee to keep strong we don't want him to die on us


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah this is true. Quality over quantity


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 5, 2011)

In another note, is it time for a Lifemaker profile?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 5, 2011)

Still lacking in concrete feats, but soon... soon i'm sure


----------



## urca (Jun 5, 2011)

fuck the life maker,i want kotarou to have more feats -_-'.
he got fucked easily by fate -_-'.
we are certain that lifemaker or whatever that ultimate-hax-mage will get some good feats <_<'.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's hope after the MW arc we get an all-Chachamaru arc 

**


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 9, 2011)

urca said:


> fuck the life maker,i want kotarou to have more feats -_-'.
> he got fucked easily by fate -_-'.
> we are certain that lifemaker or whatever that ultimate-hax-mage will get some good feats <_<'.



Garuentee by the time were all said and done, Kotaro will be a full fledged badass. and I mean it, the dude has as much potential as anyone else, I daresay even Negi (though Negi of course has more, but you know what I mean)  


I still wanna see Kage Level ninja's in Negimaverse  

and I wanna see some more Dragons, vampires and true demons.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 14, 2011)

Raw of chapter 328 is out:
You were saying.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have not idea what the heck was happening at the end but .....!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Need a translation quickly.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!?!?!?!?!




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the words of a wise panda, PURE AWESOMENESS!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!?!?!?!?!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Fate seems to have either imagined Nagi and Rakan or he recalled an earlier event.


----------



## stream (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, quick translate:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Negi seems to have been able to read Fate's mind, about the coffee girl.

Page 1-7: WAAAAAAAH

Page 8:
=====
Nagi: Hi, Tertium
Nagi: Or is it, Fate? Nice name
Fate: Whut?
Nagi: Jeez, it's been a while

Page 9:
======
Nagi: What's the big idea with rejecting the alternative plan of my son, you white dickhead?
Nagi: Loving father punch
Fate: What's going on?
Nagi: You like so much to give your life for the mission, fighting it out with my son?
Nagi: You make me think of Jack (Rakan)


Page 10:
======
Nagi: That's not the point, you idiot!
Nagi: DO... NOT...

Page 11:
======
Nagi: UNDERESTIMATE HUMANS!
Fate: *A back flow from cosmo entelechseia*!? An image inside of Negi-kun?
Rakan: You too, fate

Page 12:
======
Rakan: *You are a human, too*
Rakan: Well, that's what the kid says, anyway
Rakan: Don't sell yourself short, Fate
Fate: What's it to you?

Page 13:
======
Rakan: Don't you understand, what I'm saying?
Rakan: The coffee that was made by the girl you liked, it was good
Rakan: That's what I mean
WHAM
Rakan: Wah ha ha, so the reason was a girl? Very nice! That's what humanity is about
Fate: Shut up!
Rakan: Ooh, bull's eye, eh? No need to hide it! You wanna go have drink with this old guy, and drown your memories of the girl?
Fate: Bastard!

Page 14:
======
Fate: Negi... kun
Negi: The coffee of that girl...
Negi: I know it was not the only reason


Page 15:
======
Negi: But still, Fate
Negi: Lend us your strength... And if we go through this crisis
Negi: I will lend you people my strength
Negi: But this time, don't use the strength of the Lifemaker
Negi: We'll do it with our strength


Page 16:
======
Fate: ...Negi-kun, I keep telling you
Negi: I know
Negi: So I'll do it by force
Negi: If you lose to my REALLY last attack, you will follow my plan
Fate: Say... Your father, your master... even the power of the princess you have to rescue, you are borrowing them all
Fate: And that's supposed to be a fight?
Negi: As long as I can make a friend out of you
Negi: I don't care if it looks bad


Page 17:
======
Fate: What do you know anyway, you're a 10-years-old kid
Negi: So what, you're only 12 yourself

Page 18:
======
Fate: No... let's stop
Fate: You have won, Negi-kun




Ok, I'm done. The rest is not important.


----------



## stream (Jun 15, 2011)

Where are you guys? 

Is it me, or did people stop posting in this thread ever since Negima was manga of the month? We just got the conclusion of the fight against the big damn villain, and like three people have posted about it.


----------



## White Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

stream said:


> Where are you guys?
> 
> Is it me, or did people stop posting in this thread ever since Negima was manga of the month? We just got the conclusion of the fight against the big damn villain, and like three people have posted about it.



I wouldn't call Fate a big villain anymore. 

According to Hata of AQS, the climax starts in the next chapter.

In other news,
*Spoiler*: __ 



the limited edition of volume 35 contains Ayaka's pactio card:*A-Team chapter 1 scans*.


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2011)

ooh  wonder what it does


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2011)

that was awesome....


----------



## urca (Jun 16, 2011)

that was great,but the ending was too sudden ~_~'.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 16, 2011)

So The hole negi punched through fate already healed up during that clash? Also looks like negi and fate around small city/town busters potentially


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, Nagi, even when you are only a hallucination you remain awesome. 

the fight has ended on awesome notice. I have no idea what will happen now, which leaves me excited.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 17, 2011)

Nagi is truly awesome. And the cliffhanger placed as it was, was great; Totally not sure whats gonna happen next.

Edit: 


So far, we've seen the strongest Spell for the following Elements: 

Lightning: Thousand Thunderbolts: "Khilipl Astrape"
Earth: Tearing Earth -Japanese name I don't remember- 
Fire: Burning Sky "Ourania Phlogosis" 
Ice: Ending World "Kosmike Katastrophe" 


What do you think We'll see next? For what I see, we should get at least 

Wind
Water 

Though, I'd really love to see

Shadow
Gravity 
Stone? (or would this be under Earth) 


Either way, we have _alot_ of spells that we could be shown, and there High Ancient counterparts. What would you look to see the most?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 17, 2011)

^ I would love to see the ultime gravity and darkness spells.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, the variations and combinations could be endless: Gravity and Lightning Mix, etc


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nagi is truly awesome. And the cliffhanger placed as it was, was great; Totally not sure whats gonna happen next.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



How about the strongest spell of the PunchYouInTheFace element?

Rakan would probably need to be resurrected first in order to see that though


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 17, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> How about the strongest spell of the PunchYouInTheFace element?
> 
> Rakan would probably need to be resurrected first in order to see that though



Rakan did that, or at least high Ancient status level of that >-> 

Rakan Impact Full power on Fate, the one that was, like immensely Huge in the alternate dimension


----------



## Orion (Jun 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nagi is truly awesome. And the cliffhanger placed as it was, was great; Totally not sure whats gonna happen next.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Yes it would be under Earth, and wind and water would be covered by ice and lightning respectively you would think.


----------



## White Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

Spoilers for chapter 329:
*Spoiler*: __ 




A clear reference to chapter 323: Link removed.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 17, 2011)

White Rook said:


> Spoilers for chapter 329:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lifemaker is hardcore! No mercy, huh?




Also, sauce pls?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 17, 2011)

Nagi is in Kosmo?
Fuck that shit, Nagi is invincible.

Also lol @ histoy repeating itself.


----------



## stream (Jun 17, 2011)

White Rook said:


> A clear reference to chapter 323:



Well spotted!


----------



## White Rook (Jun 18, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Also, sauce pls?



I get 95% of the information about Negima that I post here from Aquastar Anime Negima forum: Chapter 51. There you can find the raw discussion thread where spoiler pictures are posted.



stream said:


> Well spotted!



Thank you, but this was also spotted by AQS members.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 18, 2011)

Holy shit, Lifemaker doesn't spare them both. Takes his chances


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2011)

Anti-Climatic end was Anti-Climatic


----------



## urca (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





is it me?or this is the class's president?is that canon or what?o_O.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it's canon but like White Rook pointed out, you can get it with a limited edition of Vol 35. That version, afaik, is plastic while the one released a few years ago with her character CD is paper.


----------



## urca (Jun 18, 2011)

> I don't think it's canon but like White Rook pointed out, you can get it with a limited edition of Vol 35. That version, afaik, is plastic while the one released a few years ago with her character CD is paper.


i see...
i wanna see a contract for ayaka,i think akamatsu did something like this before,he revealed some designs before the characters officially wore em(is that even a word?XD).
i hope he does the same thing with ayaka,:/.


----------



## stream (Jun 18, 2011)

Now comes the "big surprise":


*Spoiler*: __ 



This might spoil the next few chapters for you

*Spoiler*: __ 



Last chance

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Lifemaker is Nagi. Well, at least he has Nagi's appearance.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2011)

Source me, dammit.
You can't say that kind of stuff without source stream


----------



## stream (Jun 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Source me, dammit.
> You can't say that kind of stuff without source stream



Huge hints in the last few chapters. I don't claim to have secret info. I just say what I believe to be obvious.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Anti-Climatic end was Anti-Climatic


What where you expecting to happen?


----------



## urca (Jun 19, 2011)

> Huge hints in the last few chapters. I don't claim to have secret info. I just say what I believe to be obvious.


technically,that'd explain why nagi disapppeared but that doesnt really explain why the monsters attacked negi's village and why he re-appeared n all.
the thing is,im not sure,i might need to re-read the manga but where the heck is negi's mom??o_O.


----------



## bludvein (Jun 19, 2011)

As said before, its pretty much impossible for Nagi to be the Lifemaker's host or w/e. He was defeated and sealed 10 years before the story, and Nagi was present at the destruction of Negi's village well after.

So either the LM is still using the old host (Zecht), or hes moved on to someone else in the immediate vicinity of where he was sealed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2011)

urca said:


> technically,that'd explain why nagi disapppeared but that doesnt really explain why the monsters attacked negi's village and why he re-appeared n all.
> the thing is,im not sure,i might need to re-read the manga but where the heck is negi's mom??o_O.



We don't know what happened to Erika.   Most likely we will find out when we find out what happened to Nagi 10 years ago.

Never know, she could've sacrificed her life to protect Negi or she's alive and with Nagi.   Maybe they are in Cosmo Enchilada (yes, I mispelled it.  ).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> What where you expecting to happen?



Guess you got a point there.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

Just finished to read volume 5,not bad the story is improving


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 19, 2011)

It only goes up from there


----------



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> It only goes up from there


Yeah Kotaro is becoming my favorite character


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Guess you got a point there.


Exactly, it was obvies neither of them was going to die or anything like that but I still think it was a decent end to the fight mainly because of the bits with Nagi and Rakan.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 19, 2011)

Anything with those two make the manga that much more epic.  

Especially considering that Nagi was a random powerhouse


----------



## Colderz (Jun 19, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Yeah Kotaro is becoming my favorite character



Kotaro is my favorite too.

Which reminds me, I been so busy I haven't caught up to Negima (Along with alot of other mangas.) I might do that tonight. I left of where Negima apears and him and Fate are about to have there final clash. Anyone know what chapter that is?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 20, 2011)

^ I should be chapter 318.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, I'm about to read it now.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 20, 2011)

^Not problem, also it seems with will get the end of the Setsuna vs Tsukuyomi and Mana vs Poyo fights .


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

Join the darkside Mana.
Get nekkid.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 21, 2011)

IMO the fight with Fate was just a TNJ Fight.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Kotaro being constantly pushed to the side for what.
He's half demon too just like Setsuna and Mana but of course he has to start being worth shit.



Yagami1211 said:


> IMO the fight with Fate was just a TNJ Fight.


Did you miss the various punching and explosions and shit? That lasted several chapters?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

any scans released yet?


----------



## White Rook (Jun 22, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> any scans released yet?


Yes. Chapter 140

I was disappointed by Setsuna's fight.  I expected that there wasn't going to be very much focus on that, but now it reminded me of Fairy Tail.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2011)

^I can see what you mean, especially with the comparison. 

I at least got a nice laugh out of the ending of the chapter though. That's quite some big shit everyone's landed into.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 22, 2011)

FODDER FODDERS EVERYWHERE


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

that pose between poyo and mana  

"It sure was a big commotion just for the sake of making a single friend" 


Nanoha reference


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck mana looked good.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jun 22, 2011)

*shake hands

*shake hands

_LIGHT BEAM OF DOOM!!!!_


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 22, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Suck to be you Kotaro.


I love that pic!



Killed14puppies said:


> *shake hands
> 
> *shake hands
> 
> _LIGHT BEAM OF DOOM!!!!_


Best and funniest part of the chapter.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, Fate is probably able to tank that lazer, and negi... Hopefully will be saved by Oujou-san, if turning into lightning doesn't heal his wounds.

I can't believe lifemaker just shot my two favorite characters with a lazer 
what an ass.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 24, 2011)

Kotaro: I am Kotaro. I am Negi's best friend!
Random civilian 01: Best friend? I thought Fate is Negi's best friend...
Random civilian 02: Kotaro? Isn't that the name of Negi's pet dog?
Kotaro: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

It is a sad day to see Kotaro being fodderized.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 24, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Kotaro: I am Kotaro. I am Negi's best friend!
> Random civilian 01: Best friend? I thought Fate is Negi's best friend...
> Random civilian 02: Kotaro? Isn't that the name of Negi's pet dog?
> Kotaro: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> ...



At the end of the manga Negi gets crowned as the king of the Magic World. Fate becomes his counselor/right hand man and Kotaro becomes... Court jester. Because honestly at this rate that's all he'll be good for. 


Still, king Negi would be awesome to see.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> At the end of the manga Negi gets crowned as the king of the Magic World. Fate becomes his counselor/right hand man and Kotaro becomes... Court jester. Because honestly at this rate that's all he'll be good for.
> 
> 
> Still, king Negi would be awesome to see.



It is just a matter of time for Negi's concubines to belittle Kotaro in the future.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Kotarou can't go out like this....
I want Kotarou after this all clears up to get in a fight with Fate and tie.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

Naw, I don't think Ken will do that to Kotaro. This is Ken; watch it be that Kotaro and Fate end up around the same power level, and Negi can trump them both; In my eyes, with the current group (Excluding Eva) It'll look like this. 


Negi
Asuna (W/memories and fully powered, possibly)
Mana/Kaede
Setsuna
Ku-Fei
Yue
Nodoka
Yuuna 
Everyone else


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 24, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Naw, I don't think Ken will do that to Kotaro. This is Ken; watch it be that Kotaro and Fate end up around the same power level, and Negi can trump them both; In my eyes, with the current group (Excluding Eva) It'll look like this.
> 
> 
> Negi
> ...



What about Cha-chan?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

Cha-Cha is in a league of her own :33 She's around Ku-Fei Level, Roughly. Maybe a little lower, but her Destructive capacity is with the best of them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

In other news, can we Say that Negi's durability can shoot up from Multi-block level? I mean He was tanking punches from Fate, who's destructive capacity is even with his own.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll change things as I see fit on the wiki when I catch up with the manga


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Kotarou can't go out like this....
> I want Kotarou after this all clears up to get in a fight with Fate and tie.



He just got owned by Quintum, and you want him to tie with Fate? He has a LOT of catching up to do.


Also I wanna see King Negi. That'd be funny.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 24, 2011)

Kotaro meets, gets training, from, and becomes a Negima jounin


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Kotaro meets, gets training, from, and becomes a Negima jounin



And is never seen ever since... because he becomes so good at hiding.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> He just got owned by Quintum, and you want him to tie with Fate? He has a LOT of catching up to do.
> 
> 
> Also I wanna see King Negi. That'd be funny.



That's the point.
Quintum is done, so Kotarou needs to catch up.

Kotarou & Neji vs Rakan and whats his face? Yeah good times.
Fates energy levels are too low he can't excite like Kotarou can...especially as an ally? Hell no.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, Setsuna's fight just kind of...ended.... 

Pretty disappointing since all we really got from Mana/Poyo and Setsuna/Tsukiyomi was a bit of action and _a lot _off-panel. It's not even like Ken wanted to do justice to the Fate/Negi battle because...there was _one _solid chapter of action.... 

The whole thing failed to deliver for me and started to go downhill the moment we suddenly had Quartum, Quintum and Sextum...and then less than a handful of Chapters later two of them got beaten like punks.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jun 24, 2011)

We finally get to see Setsuna again...that was slightly disappointing, I thought there would be some emotional release in it or something. Hopefully Negima does not crap out (as dragging out the story seems to have done to it slightly for me lately). If Setsuna seriously tells Konoka she loves her or something to that extent, I'd be surprised (and happy)!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Wow, Setsuna's fight just kind of...ended....
> 
> Pretty disappointing since all we really got from Mana/Poyo and Setsuna/Tsukiyomi was a bit of action and _a lot _off-panel. It's not even like Ken wanted to do justice to the Fate/Negi battle because...there was _one _solid chapter of action....
> 
> The whole thing failed to deliver for me and started to go downhill the moment we suddenly had Quartum, Quintum and Sextum...and then less than a handful of Chapters later two of them got beaten like punks.



Apparantely they were weakened from just waking up.
Was still ridiculous that these newer models suddenly got stomped than an older model like Fate.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

While it was ridiculous, it kinda made sense; how is some freshly born averruncus model gonna beat one who has more battle experience? Same base stats, so the one with more experience wins, and hell; he fought Rakan and lived, thats enough to warrant that


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> While it was ridiculous, it kinda made sense; how is some freshly born averruncus model gonna beat one who has more battle experience? Same base stats, so the one with more experience wins, and hell; he fought Rakan and lived, thats enough to warrant that



You'd think but it didn't come down to experience.
They were just flat out weaker.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol, true. 

But I still want to see a Jounin+ Higher level ninja  I'll laugh if by pure chance the school gets one as a teacher, and he reveals himself cause he's in a rival clan of Kaede's.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You'd think but it didn't come down to experience.
> They were just flat out weaker.


I think the implication is that the Lifemaker giving Fate the freedom to find his own purpose allowed him to become stronger than the other models who just had their purpose programmed in could be.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm with everyone about Kotarou. He really needs to get on Negima, and Fates level.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 25, 2011)

Kotaro has become the Krillin of Negima


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Kotaro has become the Krillin of Negima



No please no.
Ku Fei can become the krillen of the manga, I wouldn't like it but I'd prefer her over Kotaro.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Kotaro has become the Krillin of Negima



So he's gonna marry a hot cyborg then? Oh wait


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 26, 2011)

Or maybe even the Yamcha of Negima


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Or maybe even the Yamcha of Negima



I don't know what this "Yamcha" is, but it sounds disappointing...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Or maybe even the Yamcha of Negima



I don't know what that is. 
But it sounds just like a Raditz.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 26, 2011)

Danm it why am I always away went this threat becomes active/funny.


----------



## Hamooz (Jun 27, 2011)

All I hear about this series is good things. Im planing on reading it after I finish with some of the manga reading currently. And btw does this series have an anime and is it good or the manga is better?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats good to hear!  another Negima fan. and No, the anime's arent that good, nor canon to the manga; there is only the OVA's (Magical world and Tsuroki ala alba arcs) ova's that you should watch, including the movie that will be out this year :33


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol just be patient with the beginning of the manga.
It was meant for love hina fans (me) and then turned to shounen raw raw save the world.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

Hamooz said:


> All I hear about this series is good things. Im planing on reading it after I finish with some of the manga reading currently. And btw does this series have an anime and is it good or the manga is better?



It's starts off a little bad, being the Author made this series just like his previous manga Love Hinata. However he wanted to write a Shounen so after chapter 50 this manga became a shouned with alot of panty nude shots in it.

Though it's a really good manga, if you like shounen. I would say it's comparable to One Piece. Hell some parts are even better. The fights on the other hand not so much.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> It's starts off a little bad, being the Author made this series just like his previous manga Love Hinata. However he wanted to write a Shounen so after chapter 50 this manga became a shouned with alot of panty nude shots in it.
> 
> Though it's a really good manga, if you like shounen. I would say it's comparable to One Piece. Hell some parts are even better. *The fights on the other hand not so much.*


But...Rakan fights!! Or any action sequence involving Eva!! Don't be harsh, man...


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

Negima has good fights, however there all predictable. While One Piece fights can go any way which adds more thrill, and adds more guessing. 

Hell Luffy vs. Crocodile is still better then Rakan vs. Negima. Cause Luffy's fight had more meaning and excitement.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Negima stuff only has guarantees when Negi is at the plate, even then Negi's been fucked up in some confrontations.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Negima has good fights, however there all predictable. While One Piece fights can go any way which adds more thrill, and adds more guessing.
> 
> *Hell Luffy vs. Crocodile is still better then Rakan vs. Negima. Cause Luffy's fight had more meaning and excitement.*



I'd Say naw, as Rakan's Fight with Negi was this: Rakan won, not only would Negi's Adventure would end, but the girls wouldn't be free, nor would he find out the information he so desired, as well as the fact he could have damn well lost everything.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I'd Say naw, as Rakan's Fight with Negi was this: Rakan won, not only would Negi's Adventure would end, but the girls wouldn't be free, nor would he find out the information he so desired, as well as the fact he could have damn well lost everything.



Well all know that if Rakan won he would have done something to free the girl. It was just a test.

With Luffy vs. Crocodile millions of lives were at risk, It was Luffys final round after losing 2 times before. It was Luffy's last and only shot to make it big time. When Luffy first met Crocodile he was a joke.

Plus thats not the point I'm making. The point is that we know Negi will always win. With Luffy or Zoro or the SH we aren't gurantee that.


----------



## Koori (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, if not for the weakness of Crocodile's logia, Luffy would have never defeated him.

But anyway, this is Negima thread, why are you talking about One Piece here?


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

Koori said:


> Actually, if not for the weakness of Crocodile's logia, Luffy would have never defeated him.
> 
> But anyway, this is Negima thread, why are you talking about One Piece now?



Oh a poster was thinking about reading Negima. An I made a comparison to another popular manga. Like I said Negima has some points better then One Piece except for maybe the fights.

My bad for the off topic.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> The point is that we know Negi will always win.


Are you kidding?  What about...


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.  The first fight with Eva and Chachamaru?

2.  The fight with Fate in Kyoto?

3.  The final match of the festival tournament?

4.  The first fight with Chao?

5.  The gateport incident?

6.  The fight with Kagetarou?

7.  The fight with Fate after learning Magica Erebea?

8.  The first fight with Kurt Godel?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Well all know that if Rakan won he would have done something to free the girl. It was just a test.



No, we don't Konoka ended up accidentally charging her father Eishun by asking Rakan to help fight fates group when they attacked, knowing him he would have kept the money, and Negi and co. would have done something else; and this is because Rakan is simply Rakan  




> With Luffy vs. Crocodile millions of lives were at risk, It was Luffys final round after losing 2 times before. It was Luffy's last and only shot to make it big time. When Luffy first met Crocodile he was a joke.



When Negi met Rakan he was a joke. Kagetarou was about to rape his shit if Rakan didn't step in, he already lost an arm at that point. Shit, when negi fought Fate the first time he got embarrassed. When it comes to Negi and Co, we can always think it'll happen but there are times when they just can't flat out win. Like now, you think he's beaten Fate, yet more shit comes to shit on his parade, amongst other things. Don't belittle Negi's Feats against powerful foes; he's been saved plenty of times. 



> Plus thats not the point I'm making. The point is that we know Negi will always win. With Luffy or Zoro or the SH we aren't gurantee that.



Yes, yes you can Guarantee they can win; If they didn't it was because they simply got plot plot no gumu. But then again thats for nearly all manga  they may loose a brawl here or there, or something (I will admit Major) like the Ace scenario, those are the only two times a loss mattered. We haven't begun to see even a portion of the shit that can go down. But I digress, At least this isn't Naruto or bleach


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 28, 2011)

why could Byakuya in the first place
Chapter 330 raw!

*Spoiler*: __ 



....... Danm!


----------



## Hamooz (Jun 28, 2011)

Well thanks everybody for the feedback. And comparing it to OP is nice cause it's my favorite shounen right now. Sorry for making this thread go off topic.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 28, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Are you kidding?  What about...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Most of those fights Negima won? Lol Or we knew he was going to get his ass kicked. But he got helped in the end.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 28, 2011)

> No, we don't Konoka ended up accidentally charging her father Eishun by asking Rakan to help fight fates group when they attacked, knowing him he would have kept the money, and Negi and co. would have done something else; and this is because Rakan is simply Rakan



I'll give you this.



> When Negi met Rakan he was a joke. Kagetarou was about to rape his shit if Rakan didn't step in, he already lost an arm at that point. Shit, when negi fought Fate the first time he got embarrassed. When it comes to Negi and Co, we can always think it'll happen but there are times when they just can't flat out win. Like now, you think he's beaten Fate, yet more shit comes to shit on his parade, amongst other things. Don't belittle Negi's Feats against powerful foes; he's been saved plenty of times.



Those are little feats cause in the end you knew Negima was going to get saved. There was no struggle feel. You Negima was never depressed about how week he was. Think about all the fights Luffy lost.

To Crocodile, Aokiji, Rob Lucci, He barely tied with Moria, got his ass handed to him by a Pacifista, Lost to Magellan, Lost to smoker, lost to Mihawk, lost to Kizaru. Lost to Akainu and saw his brother get killed. He got his ass handed a lot and do his weakness he lost one of the most important things in his life. Also I forgot to mention he lost his entire crew infront of Kuma, and Kizaru. Unlike Negima's circumstances he didnt see them for two years, he didn't even know where the hell they were.

Negima hasn't lost something equivalent to that yet. Makes his fights lack luster in comparison. Even when you look at the beginning he won all his fights, they had meaning in those. 

Every fight had meaning.



> Yes, yes you can Guarantee they can win; If they didn't it was because they simply got plot plot no gumu. But then again thats for nearly all manga  they may loose a brawl here or there, or something (I will admit Major) like the Ace scenario, those are the only two times a loss mattered. We haven't begun to see even a portion of the shit that can go down. But I digress, At least this isn't Naruto or bleach



When is the last time Luffy won a serious fight without fight.  without anyhelp or plot


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> oneshotted
> Chapter 330 raw!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EVERYBODIES GETTING RAPED!!!! FUCKING ALL OF THE COSMO IS BACK, ALL THE FATES, ALL THE SECONDARIES, EVEN PRIMIUM!!! WHAT KIND OF HOLY SHIT EVERYONES DEAD THEN EVA AT THE END OMG FAN SQUEAAALLLLLLL!!!!! -passes out-


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

when we get HQ of the new chapter, Im coloring that in and making it my sig. HOLY FUCKING SHIT SPOILER HEART ATTACK I NEARLY PEED MY PANTS DAAAMMNN!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
HOOOOOLLLEEEEYYYY SHIIIITTEEEERRRUUUUU

She's here.
It's over.
Bitch gonna solo these mother fuckers, put her fucking 8 inch clit in their asses.
All of them.
She solo's all of them.
DO IT KEEEN!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a new quote to when all of the Cosmo Showed up. 


"Where is your god now? oh wait; I AM YOUR GOD"

"Can you feel it? Your Helpless against us"


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow.  And I thought the past few weeks have been good.  This is amazing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



On another note, when I saw that one character, I mistook him for Free from SE for a moment.  "Free's back?! No wait, wrong manga. "

And Eva's got another Big Damn Heroes moment... Hell yea.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *when we get HQ of the new chapter, Im coloring that in and making it my sig.* HOLY FUCKING SHIT SPOILER HEART ATTACK I NEARLY PEED MY PANTS DAAAMMNN!!!


Like hell you are! That double page is mine 


*Spoiler*: __ 



AND OMG EVA'S COME!!! So much awesome is going to be unleashed!




It's been a good week so far. Awesome HSDK chapter, and awesome MSN raw.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

blueblip said:


> Like hell you are! That double page is mine
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



bring it!  I want it


----------



## blueblip (Jun 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> bring it!  I want it


Then you shall have it  (by seeing it in my sig  )


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 28, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Most of those fights Negima won? Lol Or we knew he was going to get his ass kicked. But he got helped in the end.


Doesn't change the fact that he lost.



Colderz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luffy been sepereated from his Nakama for two years(the only diffence from Negi's case was the amount of time they were seperated) doesn't compare to Negi having his whole village petrified went he only around the age of four. You mentain all the fights Luffy lost but the fact is that went it really matter he still won, the only time it was different was went Ace died and that is the only thing he has over Negi in terms on who has lost more. P.s Im sure the beatings Negi took will learning ME are sufficient enough to be comperable to what to the ones Luffy has resived.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Most of those fights Negima won? Lol Or we knew he was going to get his ass kicked. But he got helped in the end.


Which ones can you say that he won exactly?


xingesealcmst said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And Eva's got another Big Damn Heroes moment... Hell yea.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## stream (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG...

The end is sooo much like Yes we did


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my god. Such an amazing chapter. So fucking epic.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Oh my god. Such an amazing chapter. So fucking epic.



I know right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 28, 2011)

Hamooz said:


> All I hear about this series is good things. Im planing on reading it after I finish with some of the manga reading currently. And btw does this series have an anime and is it good or the manga is better?



I suggest you read my summary first and then jump into the manga at the point where it ends, therefore you will not have to read all of the terrible parts:


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 28, 2011)

Lies. Read everything or don't read at all. The begining isn't that bad. Everybody says it's horrible only to atract people looking for a battle-oriented-only shounen and are one of those themselves. Either bear with the fact that it's a fucking mix of ecchi-comedy-romance or gtfo and don't disgrace the author by reading only the half.

It's just my opinion though, there's really no need to go spreading it around.

edit: not that I'm not giving you credit for going through the trouble of writing it all down.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of people dropped the series after the first several chapters because they couldn't stand all of the terrible crap. I'm not even sure how I managed to stand it.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 28, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> She also was kicking shikai Ichigo's ass for a while without even pulling out her sword.
> Chapter 330 raw!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lifemaker knows no kill besides overkill.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 28, 2011)

This 330 chapter totally give me the "Mass Edo Tensei" vibe of Naruto. Is it a new trend for mangaka to brings all dead characters back into the major fight?


----------



## Colderz (Jun 28, 2011)

Shounen's have always been like that.

Some characters dead/or should be dead get brought back. 

Usually fan favorites.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 28, 2011)

I have bad feelings about Eva's life expectancy, you know


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 28, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> This 330 chapter totally give me the "Mass Edo Tensei" vibe of Naruto. Is it a new trend for mangaka to brings all dead characters back into the major fight?



DC started it 



The_Evil said:


> I have bad feelings about Eva's life expectancy, you know



You know she's already dead (and not in the Kenshiro way, either)


----------



## blueblip (Jun 29, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> I have bad feelings about Eva's life expectancy, you know


Oh I wouldn't worry too much. She's too badass to lose to anyone there other than the Lifemaker 

I'm just hoping we will finally get to see her go all out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 29, 2011)

All - out Eva is something I have been waiting for since practically the beginning of the manga


----------



## Orion (Jun 29, 2011)

Most have.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 29, 2011)

So I jizzed when I saw that spread. Omg so beautiful


----------



## Random Member (Jun 29, 2011)

^You and me both.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 29, 2011)

It would need to have a certain character in it to have that effect on me....


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2011)

Ken sure is quite the master mangaka.   He never disappoints.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 29, 2011)

Well next chapter is going to be epic, to bad is only going to be 14 pages. Before anyone asks why is becuase of recent earthquakes, Ken deadline's been move by two days so he now has less time to finish the chapters (only until September I belive).


----------



## Orion (Jun 29, 2011)

Just like the Mage of the beginning Eva should be brimming with power in that place, she is about to lolstomp some Averruncus.

Thousand Thunderbolts x3 lol what a spell, Secundum is actually somewhat impressive, compared to what Quintum did and what Secundum did with their respective casual blasts its not hard to see how Secundum is one of the stongest of the Averruncus series.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 29, 2011)

Im going to try and tackle this manga coloring now. wish me luck


----------



## ForTheFun (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Im going to try and tackle this manga coloring now. wish me luck


Good luck TeenRyu hope the coloring turns out awesome.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

So far so good. I need colors for the Averunncus hair! gimmie some 


EDIT: Nevermind, I got this; and the shit looks epic


----------



## pikachuwei (Jun 30, 2011)

Incredible chapter. Negi and Tertium taking 3x Thousand thunderbolts is especially impressive

I was suprised to see that Primum was using casual lightning blasts as well. Isnt he supposed to be a earth-type like Tertium?

And god Eva is back. I want to see her solo all the Constructs. (Shouldnt be too hard considering current negi can tear through Quartum and Sextum like paper) Then put her in the OBD for epic lulz. 

as for Negima and OP comparision, doesnt matter that OP's fights are less predictable, i enjoy negima far more, because the fight scenes are far more visually impressive and dynamic. Heck that goes for just about every other battle manga I read. Ken really is amazing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 30, 2011)

Eva came.

magical world


full power eva

next chapter is last chapter.


----------



## Ender (Jun 30, 2011)

well that was an epic ending


----------



## Weather (Jun 30, 2011)

After reading the last chapter...

Why the hell I got the VERY bad feeling that Eva is going to die (although in the same epic way as Rakan but still)

Anyway Akamatsu pretty much trolled Negi and C.O, I mean they managed barely to defeat Fate and the others only to have them come back AND with more people.

Come on...


----------



## Ender (Jun 30, 2011)

you think negi will let one of his students die? ...

edit: for those who r too young to know who gary coleman is 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2011)

Weather said:


> After reading the last chapter...
> 
> Why the hell I got the VERY bad feeling that Eva is going to die (although in the same epic way as Rakan but still)





Evangeline = inmortal


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Koori said:


> Evangeline = inmortal



But against the Lifemaker, She's Fodder. He created Eva. To even think that, is terrifying.


----------



## Weather (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahhhh fuck I regret that comment.

You know what? I rather see Eva solo all this shit.

TeenRyu where is that coloring?


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But against the Lifemaker, She's Fodder. He created Eva. To even think that, is terrifying.



Fortunately Negi isn't gonna let his students to die. Though the thing of Eva being one of them, even after all these years, still feels strange to me, that Negi refers to Eva as his master even though he's her teacher XD


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammer of God is upon them. Lifemaker has all the power of the Magic World on his command. Things are looking bleak.



Also the spread was totally EPIC.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Weather said:


> Ahhhh fuck I regret that comment.
> 
> You know what? I rather see Eva solo all this shit.
> 
> TeenRyu where is that coloring?



 Im nearly done, just gotta finish it when I get home later tonight. Then Im gonna show you, and ship it to Kagura for some finishing touches


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But against the Lifemaker, She's Fodder. He created Eva. To even think that, is terrifying.


He didn't create Eva. Eva was supposedly a normal human girl from a noble or possibly a royal family who was turned into a Shinso vampire by the Lifemaker. So his reality warping/erasing from existence powers won't work against her. She might at least able to fight equally with Lifemaker like Nagi did by powerscaling but she may have no methods of permanently killing him.





Weather said:


> After reading the last chapter...
> 
> Why the hell I got the VERY bad feeling that Eva is going to die (although in the same epic way as Rakan but still).


She's a fan favorite. I highly doubt that.

And I hope Akamatsu won't off-panel Eva's fight with LM's disciples. That would really suck if that happens. I want to see Eva using Magia Erebea. Maybe she'll have black hair or maybe even better if she uses Kosmike Katastrophe with ME like white hair and very pale skin..


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> He didn't create Eva. Eva was supposedly a normal human girl from a noble or possibly a royal family who was turned into a Shinso vampire by the Lifemaker. So his reality warping/erasing from existence powers won't work against her. She might at least able to fight equally with Lifemaker like Nagi did by powerscaling but she may have no methods of permanently killing him.



Just because Nagi did something it doesn't mean anybody else can. I mean we are talking The Thousand Master here. Only he could stand against god. 

Seriously tho, I doubt Lifemaker is going to lift a finger here. He probably is going to stand there doing nothing like and jackass while Eva distracts the constructs enough to give AA time to free Asuna.  Who will then do something with all the mana gathered that will force Lifemaker to retreat or something. 






Dark Evangel said:


> She's a fan favorite. I highly doubt that.



You know who else what fan favorite? Rakan. That sure helped him... oh wait it didn't


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

This arc is going to end, REAL fast.
Eva is here, Eishun will probably come.
Al may lend a hand if he can get away from the tree.

This is nothing.

Eva and Eishun can handle this. Eva can probably handle it alone though.

But I want NAGI....and Kotarou.
Eva's fighting and then everybody stops. "say shit, retreat" Nagi's appears.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Just because Nagi did something it doesn't mean anybody else can. I mean we are talking The Thousand Master here. Only he could stand against god.


My main point is Eva won't get fodderized especially that she supposedly have defeated Lifemaker (although in a much weaker body) before. She even thought she killed him.





> You know who else what fan favorite? Rakan. That sure helped him... oh wait it didn't


Not as much and as long as Eva, Nodoka, Asuna, and Setsuna and they are the most popular Negima characters in the Japanese fanbase. I see a lot of Japanese fans complaining if any of these characters were to die. Besides do you really think any of Negi's students would die in the first place?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Though we really don't think it'll happen..Ken seems to put the story as a priority. if It were a story plot, and a MAJOR one at that....I could see him doing it.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Though we really don't think it'll happen..Ken seems to put the story as a priority. if It were a story plot, and a MAJOR one at that....I could see him doing it.


Wasn't Ken's plan before was to make all of his students graduate?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Wasn't Ken's plan before was to make all of his students graduate?



Yeah he said he's definitely going to have it at least so they graduate.  There so much to cover


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> My main point is Eva won't get fodderized especially that she supposedly have defeated Lifemaker (although in a much weaker body) before. She even thought she killed him.
> 
> She "defeated" him before even leaving the castle where she lived as a human. Few decades before she acquired any powers. It's obvious that Lifemaker only let her think she killed him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> She "defeated" him before even leaving the castle where she lived as a human. Few decades before she acquired any powers. It's obvious that Lifemaker only let her think she killed him.


As far as I know she defeated him just right after she was transformed into a vampire. Of course I do believe Lifemaker "faked" his death. But why? It's possible that the body he currently possessing that time is weaker than Eva.

And again I'm not arguing whether she can beat him or not. It's just that she won't get fodderized like Rakan since she's a real human who was born in middle-age Europe. She is generally considered in the Nagi/Rakan level in terms of power but without the same weakness Rakan has.





> Where are you getting that those are the most popular characters?


It was posted in AQS forums and Mahora Academy forums a few years. The official japanese Negima volumes used to have popularity polls. It's Nodoka always comes on first and Eva got 3rd IIRC. And those characters have been fan favorites by people who have been reading Negima longer. Yes, before Rakan was introduced.





> As far as I can tell Rakan is THE favorite of the fanbase.


He is a fan favorite of most Negima fans who are into shounen mangas. Negima fans are more diverse than you think. From what I see there are whose yaoi/yuri fans who are into KonoxSetsu, those moe fans who like Nodoka, those fan of Visual Novels/Light Novels (most of them happens to be Type-moon fans as well), and of course the fans of harem manga/anime.





> Also I don't really think she will die. I simply think that people who think she will rolfstomp everybody and save the day like back in Kyoto are delusional.


Then you should have responded to their post not mine.





> Also I don't really think she will die. I simply think that people who think she will rolfstomp everybody and save the day like back in Kyoto are delusional.


I agree.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 30, 2011)

So I've been thinking about reading this particular manga and I'm really just wondering is it okay to start on a later chapter rather than just starting from chapter 1?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 30, 2011)

Normally I'd be a bit more sceptical, but this _is _Negima and Akamatsu has shown me that he just can't handle making a tense situation or any level of threat. The last time we had Quartum, Quintum and Sextum show up everything seemingly went to Hell in a handbasket only to _very quickly _be put right again by Negi. This robbed the "fight" with Fate/Tertium of any tension because we'd already been shown exactly how _easily _Negi could win _if he really wanted to _(with Quartum).

Now again I have this feeling that, yeah, everyone will come back, you'll have the other 5 Averruncus, Nii, Septumdecim, those other goons and it'll seem like Hell in a handbasket all over again. Only I've this nasty feeling that this time it will barely last a Chapter before Evangeline (and probably others) show up and save the day...meaning the whole thing just got pointlessly extended.

It just feels like every time the Good Guys look like they might be in for a struggle, in for some strife, have to actually work their asses off to win it's suddenly made very easy for them if you consider:

- Quartum, Quintum and Sextums "threat" being suddenly made very impotent in a short time.
- Fate himself basically being greatly inferior to Negi to the point Negi had to essentially restrain himself to make it any sort of duel.
- The recent events with Setsuna apparently losing throughout her entire duel...only to one-shot and win


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> So I've been thinking about reading this particular manga and I'm really just wondering is it okay to start on a later chapter rather than just starting from chapter 1?


I say you should read the whole thing.. but if you really don't want to...



Endless Mike said:


> I suggest you read my summary first and then jump into the manga at the point where it ends, therefore you will not have to read all of the terrible parts:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Normally I'd be a bit more sceptical, but this _is _Negima and Akamatsu has shown me that he just can't handle making a tense situation or any level of threat. The last time we had Quartum, Quintum and Sextum show up everything seemingly went to Hell in a handbasket only to _very quickly _be put right again by Negi. This robbed the "fight" with Fate/Tertium of any tension because we'd already been shown exactly how _easily _Negi could win _if he really wanted to _(with Quartum).
> 
> Now again I have this feeling that, yeah, everyone will come back, you'll have the other 5 Averruncus, Nii, Septumdecim, those other goons and it'll seem like Hell in a handbasket all over again. Only I've this nasty feeling that this time it will barely last a Chapter before Evangeline (and probably others) show up and save the day...meaning the whole thing just got pointlessly extended.
> 
> ...




I do say I'd haft to say otherwise. He didn't restrain himself at all. He practically went all out, and you can tell by the fact that Fate pretty much made it simple when he duked it out with him in his new "base" form, that he'd haft to use Raiten Tousen in order to make it work. If he had to restrain, he wouldn't have used Raiten Tousen. and Fate has shown more durability/etc with what was going on, and the three other fates, were not only just awoken, but obviously not as "experienced" as Fate. Fate had nearly what, 13 or so years of experience, and fought Rakan? those three dolls wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes against Rakan. Fate however, did amazing. Don't just pin it down like that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

EVERYONE: What should the Fate's Hair color be? the same as Teritum? or what


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I do say I'd haft to say otherwise. He didn't restrain himself at all. He practically went all out, and you can tell by the fact that Fate pretty much made it simple when he duked it out with him in his new "base" form, that he'd haft to use Raiten Tousen in order to make it work. If he had to restrain, he wouldn't have used Raiten Tousen.



Negi obviously held himself back. He was fast enough to blitz the hell out of Fate, he was strong enough to smack him down just as he did Quartum. He wasn't trying to kill Fate, that alone indicates he had to hold back somewhat. Not to mention he didn't even target Fate with any powerful spells, he only used them as a counter-move.



TeenRyu said:


> and Fate has shown more durability/etc with what was going on, and the three other fates, were not only just awoken, but obviously not as "experienced" as Fate. Fate had nearly what, 13 or so years of experience, and fought Rakan? those three dolls wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes against Rakan. Fate however, did amazing. Don't just pin it down like that.



There was little - if anything - to do with experience with Negi's duel with Sextum and Quartum either. He simply steamrollered over the pair of them. 

That wasn't a case of more experience. Negi didn't win through superior tactics or through more skills in martial arts or stronger magic. He simply took Sextum and Quartum and rung them out like dirty laundry.

On that note, there was nothing at all to do with experience with Fate's duel with Quintum either. Fate was on the backfoot the entire fight and simply busted his counterpart wide open. Even Quintum was stunned as their stats were equal.
Fate being punk'd stupid and then winning with one blow is identical to how Setsuna got spanked and then...just won.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 1, 2011)

For the Masses who Requested it, It may be shitty, it may not be perfect, but its in the final stages; going to take it to another editor and have them take a second look over it, but for now.. the Colored Spread for Chapter 330!


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 1, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Negi obviously held himself back. He was fast enough to blitz the hell out of Fate, he was strong enough to smack him down just as he did Quartum. He wasn't trying to kill Fate, that alone indicates he had to hold back somewhat. Not to mention he didn't even target Fate with any powerful spells, he only used them as a counter-move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The heck...?  I thought it was clear that Quintum was only winning until Fate decided to stop holding back.  He stated that all of Quintum's attacks had done nothing and were weak compared to Rakan's.  Fate had grown stronger than the others thanks to the Lifemaker's not giving him a purpose, I thought all the flashbacks proved that.  Quintum was stunned because he thought their stats were *supposed* to be equal.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 1, 2011)

@TeenRyu 
that spread is orgasmic <3

I think it was said that Eva hunted down the person who made her a Vampire years after she first turned into one (she hunted the person or something) so maybe she DID beat a weakened lifemaker


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> The heck...?  I thought it was clear that Quintum was only winning until Fate decided to stop holding back.  He stated that all of Quintum's attacks had done nothing and were weak compared to Rakan's.  Fate had grown stronger than the others thanks to the Lifemaker's not giving him a purpose, I thought all the flashbacks proved that.  Quintum was stunned because he thought their stats were *supposed* to be equal.



Fate used his _Thousand Obsidian Swords _against Quintum, he wasn't holding back at all, he was simply unable to react. Unless you're arguing that there's somehow a difference in quality between Quintum's lightning mode and Negi's when they were said to be the same.

Fate never said Quintum's attacks did nothing. 
He did however state that: "Jack Rakan. I do not understand his words, but I do understand that your fist is not as heavy as his." So taking it literally Rakan hits harder than Quintum, even though the whole fist being 'light' thing was clearly intended to be more metaphorical.

Quintum was stunned because he and Fate had the same basic abilities, magic power multi-layered shields etc. If anything the only way Fate could be stronger is by having true conviction and not enforced obedience.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Cosmo Entelechiea came in like a boss 

I can totally picture the song "All I do is Win" by T-Pain playing in the background, when they all showed up in the double spread.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 1, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Fate used his _Thousand Obsidian Swords _against Quintum, he wasn't holding back at all, he was simply unable to react. Unless you're arguing that there's somehow a difference in quality between Quintum's lightning mode and Negi's when they were said to be the same.


During the first part of the fight even Quintum commented on how Fate should have been able to fight back better and concluded he really must be defective.  The implication seemed to be he wasn't fighting effectively because he was contemplating/confused by Rakan's words.  In the second part he actually was reacting to Quintum's attacks and counterattacking, he did the same against Negi later though not quite as effectively.


Gaelek_13 said:


> Fate never said Quintum's attacks did nothing.
> He did however state that: "Jack Rakan. I do not understand his words, but I do understand that your fist is not as heavy as his." So taking it literally Rakan hits harder than Quintum, even though the whole fist being 'light' thing was clearly intended to be more metaphorical.


It was both literal and metaphorical.  Quintum fully expected his Gungnir attack to finish Fate off, he didn't think it was possible he could stop it.  It may not have done nothing, but Fate showed that Quintum's beating hadn't damaged him nearly as much as Quintum thought.


Gaelek_13 said:


> Quintum was stunned because he and Fate had the same basic abilities, magic power multi-layered shields etc. If anything the only way Fate could be stronger is by having true conviction and not enforced obedience.


He also said that even if Fate's model does excel is physical strength it should have been impossible for him to defeat him in a single blow.  The only way that could have happened is if his stats were higher than they should have been.


----------



## Colderz (Jul 1, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Cosmo Entelechiea came in like a boss
> 
> I can totally picture the song "All I do is Win" by T-Pain playing in the background, when they all showed up in the double spread.



I imaged him as more with the song "Drop the World" with Lil Wayne and Eminem.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 1, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> As far as I know she defeated him just right after she was transformed into a vampire. Of course I do believe Lifemaker "faked" his death. But why? It's possible that the body he currently possessing that time is weaker than Eva.




The most likely answer is that for whatever purpose Lifemaker turned Eva, it would be counter-productive to destroy her immediately afterwards. It was easier to let her think She got her vengeance.  



Dark Evangel said:


> It's possible that the body he currently possessing that time is weaker than Eva.



I doubt his power depends much on specific bodies. If he was Ki user, sure. But Magic comes from the mind not body.

Besides I kinda don't see Lifemaker ever putting himself in a position where a newly created regular vampire without any combat skills or experience and magical power, could defeat him. He would have to be literally fodder level for that to happen  



Dark Evangel said:


> And again I'm not arguing whether she can beat him or not. It's just that she won't get fodderized like Rakan since she's a real human who was born in middle-age Europe. She is generally considered in the Nagi/Rakan level in terms of power but without the same weakness Rakan has.





Dark Evangel said:


> Honestly speaking Rakan would get fodderized even without use of the code. The blast LM used  back then would probably wiped Ala Rubra off the map if it wasn't for Zect epic barrier. And even then he lost both arms.  Nagi who was equal to Rakan three years before needed help to beat the guy. And he is the strongest mage in the world, as accepted by everyone.



I wouldn't underestimate LM. Especially now that he has all the magic of MW on his command.  As good as Eva is she can't compete whit something like _that
_




It was posted in AQS forums and Mahora Academy forums a few years. The official japanese Negima volumes used to have popularity polls. It's Nodoka always comes on first and Eva got 3rd IIRC. And those characters have been fan favorites by people who have been reading Negima longer. Yes, before Rakan was introduced.

Never gonna understand japanse taste in characters.






Dark Evangel said:


> He is a fan favorite of most Negima fans who are into shounen mangas. Negima fans are more diverse than you think. From what I see there are whose yaoi/yuri fans who are into KonoxSetsu, those moe fans who like Nodoka, those fan of Visual Novels/Light Novels (most of them happens to be Type-moon fans as well), and of course the fans of harem manga/anime..




Yeah but i like to think we outnumber those guys. 




pikachuwei said:


> @TeenRyu
> that spread is orgasmic <3
> 
> I think it was said that Eva hunted down the person who made her a Vampire years after she first turned into one (she hunted the person or something) so maybe she DID beat a weakened lifemaker



*Spoiler*: __ 








Upper left panel. She left the castle after getting her revenge. And in panel below that she said it took her few decades to obtain any powers.




~Avant~ said:


> Cosmo Entelechiea came in like a boss
> 
> I can totally picture the song "All I do is Win" by T-Pain playing in the background, when they all showed up in the double spread.



Personally I imagined "O Fortuna" playing in the background.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> And god Eva is back. I want to see her solo all the Constructs. (Shouldnt be too hard considering current negi can tear through Quartum and Sextum like paper) Then put her in the OBD for epic lulz.



Very bad idea, because she'll probably end up facing opponents like these

The OBD is NOT merciful, especially when it comes to the likes of Negima



Dark Evangel said:


> .It was posted in AQS forums and Mahora Academy forums a few years. The official japanese Negima volumes used to have popularity polls. It's Nodoka always comes on first and Eva got 3rd IIRC. And those characters have been fan favorites by people who have been reading Negima longer. Yes, before Rakan was introduced.He is a fan favorite of most Negima fans who are into shounen mangas. Negima fans are more diverse than you think. From what I see there are whose yaoi/yuri fans who are into KonoxSetsu, those moe fans who like Nodoka, those fan of Visual Novels/Light Novels (most of them happens to be Type-moon fans as well), and of course the fans of harem manga/anime.



Then, of course, there are fans like me 



PPsycho said:


> I say you should read the whole thing.. but if you really don't want to...



No, he should not read it at all, because he is terrible and he'll cause an awful Raigen Effect


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 2, 2011)

Hell I am with mike 

Yue
Eva
Rakan
Nodoka


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Hell I am with mike
> 
> Yue
> Eva
> ...



You'd better be trolling me 

You all know my real favorite character


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 2, 2011)

ABOUT EFFING TIME. I've been wanting to see a full-power Eva since this manga started, but she's always had some kind of limiter or is in some training or other gay thing. Should be veeeeery interesting.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> You'd better be trolling me
> 
> You all know my real favorite character



I know you taste  I was talking about my taste, you can have Chachamaru and all her sibilings.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 2, 2011)

butbutbutbut I like Chacha too D:

Though I am totally completely fine with Ku Fei as well


----------



## Colderz (Jul 2, 2011)

Chacha is my favorite. 

Though regardless I like them all.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> butbutbutbut I like Chacha too
> 
> Though I am totally completely fine with Ku Fei as well



She's nice too....



Colderz said:


> Chacha is my favorite.
> 
> Though regardless I like them all.



Finally, another sympathizer


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

Either way, theres a great cast of characters :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

I want spoilers for 331 already


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want spoilers for 331 already


So far only text spoilers (note they are not 100% certion but they are most likely true):

*Spoiler*: __ 



330 Mahora vs K.E.
-- Eva helps Negi
-- Al shows up and total 6 reinforcements
-- break next week


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

If thats true, then  


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT THIS IS GONNA BE EPIC




In other news, I was re-reading the chapter where Motoko's sister makes a guest apperance talking about the Fey blade, and when she did Raikoken, I was wondering, doesn't that put her at a casual large building buster just by that alone?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 2, 2011)

^Probably it didnt do any actual damage so i can said for sure, but size alone should put it at that level.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Also, whats the deal with Fate saying Natsumi's Artifact hasn't been around for 280 years? I feel that the artifacts have a much more major role to play in the story than put forth.  

The fact that such rare artifacts come to the girls Negi n Kotaro Pactio'd with, is amazing honestly. What makes it better is that it was Kotaro and Not Negi who pactio'd and made that artrifact. is it possible artifacts can be made for more than one user from the past? who used it 280 years ago? what _happened_ 280 years ago? 



KEN WHY MUST YOU HAVE SO MANY WAYS TO MAKE THIS MANGA EASILY AS LONG AS ONE PIECE?!?!?!!  


Not that I wouldn't mind


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing happened 280 years ago.
The artifact has been missing for 280 years that's all.

Shouldn't real pactio's be stronger then Negi's kiss shit?
I thought there was another way to make them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Nothing happened 280 years ago.
> The artifact has been missing for 280 years that's all.
> 
> Shouldn't real pactio's be stronger then Negi's kiss shit?
> I thought there was another way to make them.



yeah, a permanent pactio is forever and much stronger; and how do we not know if nothing happened 280 years ago? it could be very significant for them to remember it, as if they had to fight it once before. though im just saying through pure speculation. :33


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> So far only text spoilers (note they are not 100% certion but they are most likely true):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm liking those spoilers quite a bit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't help but wonder about who those reinforcements are.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe the headmaster will finally show his skills, he's supposed to be quite powerful and play an active role near the end of the manga.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 2, 2011)

I think the artifacts gained by full pactios have been shown to be more powerful than Negi's girl's pactios usually.

Think the Fate girl's time and space manipulation pactios, Jack's Hero with a Thousand Faces and Al's pactio thing


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 2, 2011)

^Nothing suggest that Fate's girls, Jack's or Al's pactios are nothing more than probationary ones.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd form a permanent pactio with Chachamaru


----------



## urca (Jul 2, 2011)

about the debate of eva vs lifemaker,i dont really think that akamatsu will just bring her back to fodderize her,i mean she even got hyped by Rakan,of course thats just me analyzing it,she wont die,but that doesnt mean she will own everyone in the fight,thats for sure..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Eva stomps all.
Beats the shit out of Lifemaker.
Lifemaker freaks out, takes away the vampirism in her.
Eva's still powerful, Lifemaker stabs her or some shit, without immortality she passes out.
GG.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 3, 2011)

Like my new set?  

Anyone have any clue as to just what is going to happen with Zazie?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 3, 2011)

I appear!

Just because I need some place to squee after reading 330!

Eva-sama pek


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

no worries there, everybody was.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

The entire chapter felt like fanservice 

Except for Negi and Fate actually attempting to fight back.
The fuck these guys could barely fight each other then get shot and then they're fighting back still?
Yeah they were getting stomped but shit it was like they still could've solo'd any individual opponent after all the crap they just went through >.<


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2011)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

just the text spoilers.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2011)

What do they say?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> So far only text spoilers (note they are not 100% certion but they are most likely true):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



basically this. Though as he said that may not be entirely correct


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 5, 2011)

More detailed text spoilers (raws to confirm should be coming out in a couple of hours):

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. 2 broke Eva's hand and laugh
2. Eva grows her hand back and kicks 2's ass.
3 1 set stone sword against students, Eishen and Konoemon save them, Konoemon is fighting barehanded.
4. Dynamis said Eva can't beat all the clone alone.
5. Eva then said their biggest mistake is connecting Mahora with MW.
6. Al shows up and blows away Dynamis
7. 2 saying Al is nothing to be afraid of.
8. Al said then get some young bodies, summoning TTT and Godel.
9. big surprise! Rakan says hi to students.
10 Rakan is back because a. he is Rakan, b. Asuna helps.
11 saying now you guy go ahead and help the princess as Rakan joins Eva.
12 break next week


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 10 Rakan is back because a. he is Rakan,








Well that certainly is exciting.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> More detailed text spoilers (raws to confirm should be coming out in a couple of hours):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



All I can say is  

and Al can now summon people? holy shit


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 5, 2011)

page 17
Raws are out!


----------



## Amae (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that just plain old regeneration Eva just showed? Oh, and Rakan! Too bad we need wait a week for some serious action.


----------



## Destin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I suspect it was regeneration.  She is a vampire after all and they're generally depicted to be able to do that to some level.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 5, 2011)

Amae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was that just plain old regeneration Eva just showed? Oh, and Rakan! Too bad we need wait a week for some serious action.


Two weeks actually next weak is break week.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Battle royal!!! 

Goddammit this is so badass 

Asuna summoned Rakan back? Does this means she regained consciousness?

Still, even if the defeat the constructs can't Lifemaker just review them again?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

No Rakan just came back into existence.
Like he didn't give a shit and decided to come back.
Fucking monster.

If anything I am glad as fuck it's the adults taking the stage not the kids. Brings a touch of...realism to the situation. "Villainous organisation...let the kids handle it"


----------



## stream (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy Fucking Shit! It's showdown time...

This very much does not change my mind as to the current identity of the Lifemaker.


----------



## Ender (Jul 5, 2011)

k that was f-en awesome


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

So I have another spread to edit...


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if this is nearing the end or it's just one long motherfuckin arc and another one is coming after.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

There's ALOT more to come. This is just another long arc.


----------



## Rene (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack Motherfucking Rakan.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My brain will implode for the awesomeness of Rakan and Eva fighting together. I can't wait for the next chapter to come


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 5, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I wonder if this is nearing the end or it's just one long motherfuckin arc and another one is coming after.


It's unknown how much is left except that it won't end with this arc and that it'll at least show the girls graduating from middle school.  Ken Akamatsu seemed to think it was unlikely the manga would reach 500 chapters though.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

I mean iirc its implied his dad was alive. They still gotta do that. 

Also, REALLY? They are still middle schoolers?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

Sin, this was still during summer break


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

Loose translation out on vetus 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakan, so bro  

" “I came back with fighting spirit.” Oh lawl, Rakan." 

Rakan is a tribute to Sol from Guilty Gear, Im tellin ya  only Rakan could come back to life with Fighting spirit


----------



## urca (Jul 5, 2011)

akamatsu needs to give us colored pages D:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

I did one for The last chapter, ill try one for this chapter D<


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohh Rakan you sly dog... is there even something that can reduce your manliness.


----------



## urca (Jul 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I did one for The last chapter, ill try one for this chapter D<


 
im working on a lineart for Evangeline,i got the hands now(since there was a text all over it),now i need to do the hair and the hair band and then color it and after that i go and have a fight with my big brother so he makes me a set 
but its not really that easy,i mean i worked the hands well,i need to work the hair out,im not sure how i might do it since the hair came out a bit clumsy D:.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Ohh Rakan you sly dog... is there even something that can reduce your manliness.



Lifemaker brought him down a peg that one time.
He doesn't give a darn about the Lifemaker anymore though 

Wheres Nagi 

Everyones here but Nagi...come on now.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Rakan is my favorite character in the whole manga.  He is always entertaining to watch.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Sin, this was still during summer break



God this is turning into Hueco mundo arc in Bleach.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 5, 2011)

>> don't dare compare Hueco mundo arc with this epicness.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> God this is turning into Hueco mundo arc in Bleach.



Except a lot more shit happened and there was a lot more character development and progression 
I don't think it really is the break is it? Everyone who went to england is back at Mahora.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

Come on Negi is soo much like Ichigo except Ichigo is a bishi and Negi is a shota 

 <This is my face when you realize the truth


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 5, 2011)

I know you are trolling >> maybe some touma stomps would be nice.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

I have had a shitty day losing consciousness back and forth, I need some fun. Though Negi can be considered a shota to some people.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone only just started to come back, mainly because Eva called the class back :33


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 6, 2011)

I came so much, even more than last weeks


----------



## stream (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wheres Nagi
> 
> Everyones here but Nagi...come on now.



Nagi has arrived a couple of chapters ago already


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> I came so much, even more than last weeks



Whoa there buddy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I'm convinced Rakan is a tribute to Sol Badguy


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope  he's Sol reincarnated. Now we have an idea as to where asuna's conscious has been  rakan doin his thang as usual.


----------



## stream (Jul 6, 2011)

Note that Albireo claimed he was the oldest one around... Older than Evangeline?

It might be a translation fail though. What Eva says about the connection between Mahora and the Magic World failing seems rather different from what the spoilers implied, i.e. that making the connection was a mistake.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)

stream said:


> Note that Albireo claimed he was the oldest one around... Older than Evangeline?




I believe Evangeline is over 700 year old (she was born during The Hundred Years War).  Maybe he's referring to something else.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 7, 2011)

Even Death can't stop Rakan.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 7, 2011)

Rakan TOO GOOD 

i find it funny how Secundum keeps getting pwnt left and right even though he is supposed to be the strongest of the Fates in terms of combat power.


----------



## Middle (Jul 7, 2011)

i d'aaaaawed when chisame hugged Rakan. 

as for the chapter, i liked it a lot! we're in for some good fights.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 7, 2011)

Chisame said it best, Rakan is just too haxxed.  I wanna be just like him when i grow up rofl.  But seriously Jack Rakan just can't die....i'm pretty sure this is a canon fact now.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 7, 2011)

TigerTwista said:


> Chisame said it best, Rakan is just too haxxed.  I wanna be just like him when i grow up rofl.  But seriously Jack Rakan just can't die....i'm pretty sure this is a canon fact now.


Fuck death, he came back from being _literally erased from existence_.


----------



## Ender (Jul 7, 2011)

rankan is the chuck norris of the mahou world


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2011)

so Rakan has canon-immortality


----------



## blueblip (Jul 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> so Rakan has canon-immortality


No, Rakan wrote his immortality into cannon. Seriously, he willed himself back into existence after being erased from existence.

Let me repeat that.





			
				blueblip said:
			
		

> Seriously, he willed himself back into existence after being erased from existence.


How the fuck can you even will yourself back when there is no will or self in the first place??? The only workable answer to that question is "Rakan "

And you know what's scarier? He's not even the top dog in his verse...

One other thing I got from this chapter was that Negi is going to find out what it really means to be a top tier mage. We got a glimpse during the Rakan fight, but this shit is the real deal.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

So the following references
-Gates of Babylon 
-Sasukes Chidori ( Im serious there is a guy who does the same stance)
-Sol Badyguy. ( They really do resemble each other.)


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Willed out of existence?
Rakan was in Cosmo Enchentalaiasadsadas or whatever the fuck it's called.
That dream world they send all the inhabitants of the magic world.

Regardless it's still awesome.

Ken dont' let me down I need plenty of Eishun feats, I'll take a couple Grandpa feats, lots of Eva and Al. Fuck forget it just make everyone kick ass.


----------



## Pika305 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm really interested in the Albireo claiming to be the oldest one around, what was mention about his origin before all this?


----------



## Weather (Jul 7, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!

TOO MUCH AWESOME IN ONE FREAKING PLACE!!!


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 7, 2011)

This chapter is too glorious for words. Total badassery all around.

I especially liked Al, no playing around, he busts out a *BLACK HOLE *from the get go.

Considering that everyone involved has firepower comparable to military of mid sized country this is gonna be explosive.

I can see the good guys strategy already - since they can win by force with Lifemaker there they are going to stall until Ala Alba frees Asuna which will probably somehow mess LM up and force him to retreat.

Next 2 weeks ain't gonna be easy I'm saying you that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 7, 2011)

Short Chapter, but Ken makes it all so sweeet!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, my manga reviews are up:






Negima review is in the second link


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 7, 2011)

Rakan is freaking awesome.

And depending on how this is played out the verse and its high tier may get a power boost. And Nagi is gonna get an increase via powerscaling lol.

And Al could really be older than everyone he could in one way or another be related to the lifemaker thus making him long lived.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 7, 2011)

^Yeah lets hope we get some good feats.

This chapter was just great having most of the strongest characters in the series step up to the fight, I specialy like how everyone is fighting on lava not giving a shit!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Hey, my manga reviews are up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your review confused the hell out of me.
As to what the actual ummm points of scoring were.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 7, 2011)

You know, if Ken does something stupid like say... skip action next chapter to Mahora I'm gonna jump into ocean, swim to japan and rampage in Tokyo like a motherfucking Godzilla,


But I have faith in him. At this point he would have to try to ruin this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Your review confused the hell out of me.
> As to what the actual ummm points of scoring were.



I rate the chapters I read on a scale of 0-10



The_Evil said:


> You know, if Ken does something stupid like say... skip action next chapter to Mahora I'm gonna jump into ocean, swim to japan and rampage in Tokyo like a motherfucking Godzilla,
> 
> 
> But I have faith in him. At this point he would have to try to ruin this.



If it switches to Chachamaru I wouldn't care if it went 100 more chapters before resuming the fight


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 12, 2011)

Should I color in this spread?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard about Rakan before reading this manga, but goddamn, he's the epitome of badassness and awesomeness. I really REALLY hope there'll eventually be some kind of spin off manga featuring him as the protagonist, kinda like those Hokuto No Ken Gaiden spin offs with Jagi and a few others.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I've heard about Rakan before reading this manga, but goddamn, he's the epitome of badassness and awesomeness. I really REALLY hope there'll eventually be some kind of spin off manga featuring him as the protagonist, kinda like those Hokuto No Ken Gaiden spin offs with Jagi and a few others.



Begone, purveyor of the Raigen Effect


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't help if I become a fan of Negima or other works that you yourself are a fan of... If it helps, I'm not a Tenchi Muyo fan.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 12, 2011)

Some news about the upcoming movie over at AQS (original post by Hata):

*Spoiler*: __ 





> oh dear, I knew something is afoot from all the hints the movie site and Ken was dropping in twitter, while 2ch's rambling is not enough for me to start a post on the English forum least I be wrong, now per Yannegi at 5AM Wed Tokyo, the Negima ads on this week's Magazine.
> 
> 1) The upcoming movie is "Akamatsu'e story final, version B"
> 
> ...






Also nice image I found on pixiv:


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Some news about the upcoming movie over at AQS (original post by Hata):
> 
> 
> Also nice image I found on pixiv:



Image isn't working


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 12, 2011)

^Wierd it works for me, here's a link:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

That's definitely one beastly picture of Negi.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

That was not the kind of image I was hoping it would be


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice picture, and what is this? an ALTERNATE ENDING TO NEGIMA WAS THE IDEA FOR THE MOVIE??!?!?! Oh Ken, how you love to troll


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 12, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> That was not the kind of image I was hoping it would be



Happy now?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes indeed


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 13, 2011)

More info on the movie posted on AQS the story outline as follow:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> -- AFTER saving the MW, Negi and all returns to Mahora, and see the banner "Mahora Junior High Graduation Ceremony", just with everyone in a hurry for preparation, Konoemon summons Negi to his room...
> 
> -- the secret of pactio is revealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 13, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> More info on the movie posted on AQS the story outline as follow:



holy shit  thats....


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 13, 2011)

^You do know that info is only for the movie right, and that the manga will probably continue after the MW arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 13, 2011)

The news about the movie is just..... 

Just wonder does this mean the ending of the manga is closer at hand than we realized?


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 13, 2011)

^Seen as how the contents of the movie are been advertise as Ken's original ending for Negima (and a seperate version) set right after MW, I take it to mean that he has change his plans for Negima's ending so it doubt Negima will end soon.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah so it's an alternate ending


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 13, 2011)

You decided that the original ending for your series should be replaced with something else? Don't throw it away! Make a full feature movie out of it! Akamatsu style!


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 13, 2011)

And a great style it is!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 13, 2011)

I just hope Cha-chan features prominently in it


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2011)

It's coming to an end and we still know shit about where his dad is?


----------



## stream (Jul 13, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> It's coming to an end and we still know shit about where his dad is?



We know exactly where his dad is


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 16, 2011)

any news on spoilers for the next chap yet?


----------



## Markness (Jul 18, 2011)

Just read the latest chapter and HOLY SHIT! Eva steps in and Rakan is back from the grave and ready to kick ass!


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 18, 2011)

Some bits of the contents of chapter 332 out on vetus (text only):


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 18, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Some bits of the contents of chapter 332 out on vetus (text only):



So.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



EVA IS GOING GOD MODE, EVERYONE IS SHITTING ON EVERYONE, AND EVA CASUALLY STOPS A CHANT TO PWN QUARTUM, QUINTUM AND SEXTUM THEN PULL OUT A NEVER BEFORE SEEN SPELL?!?!?! 


KEN YOU DO NOT FUCKING DISSAPOINT LIKE A MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN BOSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND all of 3-A is present, which means Chachamaru Mike ;3


----------



## Rene (Jul 18, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I just hope Cha-chan features prominently in it


Co-starring with Quartum in a comedic duo.

Their main style is physical humor.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 18, 2011)

With guest appearance of Secundum - the asshole


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Is she fixed yet?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

Last we saw, she was being worked on by Hakase.


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw:

Chapter 332


----------



## armorknight (Jul 19, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> So..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And don't forget Rakan apparently dodging code of the life-maker, which is reality-warping.


----------



## stream (Jul 19, 2011)

Destin said:


> Raw:
> 
> Chapter 332



YEAAAH!

And we do not even see the result of the LIC LAC LA LAC LILAC


*Spoiler*: __ 




On page 3, Eva says she is going to finish the whole fight with a single attack. Here is the spell:

"Answer and obey to your contract to me, princess of darkness, ice and eternity! Blooming white rose of ice, slumbering eternal garden! Come, eternity of shadows, eternal ice age!"

Definitely sounds like an "oh _shit_" spell to me.




EDIT: Thread is over 9000!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

Well shit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter did not disappoint one bit, Chachamaru's fixed, Eva is about to show us a stronger Ice/Darkness spell, and she's casually beating the shit out of the trio of failverncusses, Dynamis just summoned what seems to be a dragon, and rakan is being rakan while Headmaster is fuckin with them too


----------



## Goom (Jul 19, 2011)

ITS OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 19, 2011)

stream said:


> YEAAAH!
> 
> And we do not even see the result of the LIC LAC LA LAC LILAC
> 
> ...



Oh yeah,that does sound like a spell of "*Oh shi-!*" class!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

Lifemaker always waits in the wings. he usually acts only if he must. Im more interested as to who is the body he has control of?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm kinda annoyed at Dynamis. I dunno why.

Eva for new principal at Mahora


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

Rakan. 

"Vrkso Nagasya, isn't that your old friend? handle him." 


"Don't wanna. He's huge"


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe there's just more of the dragon to love.  

Well the girls are holding hands while everyone is kicking butt.   Even the headmaster showing us what he's got.   Of course it's coming down to Asuna of all people to save their butts.


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2011)

So I'm considering starting this manga tonight.

Would some of you rate the fanservice manga for me out of ten, please?


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

The story itself 9/10

The fanservice? 8/10? It's not really something  pay attention to in this manga.

As for this recent chapter lol "power of friendship"


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2011)

Any curves?  Or they mostly underage?


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 20, 2011)

The manga - 10/10 I'm actually in the process of re-reading the whole series for a third time

Fanservice - Don't know how to rate this, so I'll just tell you. If fanservice is your thing then you'll be glad to know there is a ton of it to begin with if it's not then you'll be glad to know that the amount gets cut considerably as the manga progresses.


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

David said:


> Any curves?  Or they mostly underage?



Most of the girls are in middle school.  There are older girls as well, but yeah, <18 is generally what you're going to get.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 20, 2011)

On chapter 332 good chapter overall, was a little from the spoilers about the whole lol "power of friendship" part but the fact that it kept switching back that and the action really help.



David said:


> So I'm considering starting this manga tonight.
> 
> Would some of you rate the fanservice manga for me out of ten, please?



8/10


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

The mangaka doesn't really add that much curve to them. It's good though but not your usually h-manga.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Skip the first few volumes and read my summary instead:



Also Cha-chan is back


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 20, 2011)

I really don't see them as crappy then again I did read Love hina back on the day.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Trust me, the chapters I covered in that summary are almost all unequivocally crappy. I literally cringed when reading through many of them.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 20, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> As for this recent chapter lol "power of friendship"


Friendship is Magic.  


Endless Mike said:


> Trust me, the chapters I covered in that summary are almost all unequivocally crappy. I literally cringed when reading through many of them.


I disagree.  Volumes 1 and 2 weren't great, but 3 was the one which got me hooked on Negima.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

IMO it goes like this:

Chapters 1-2: Bad
Chapter 3: Awful
Chapters 5 - 7: Bad
Chapters 8 - 11 (Library Island Arc): Decent
Chapters 12 - 15: Bad
Chapters 16 - 19: Decent
Chapter 20: Excellent
Chapters 21 - 25: Decent to good
Chapter 26: Decent
Chapter 27: Terrible
Chapters 28 - 30: Decent
Chapters 31 - 32: Good
Chapter 33: Terrible
Chapter 34: Bad
Chapters 35 - 37: Vomitous
Chapters 38 - 42: Good

That's where my summary left off


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> IMO it goes like this:
> 
> Chapters 1-2: Bad
> Chapter 3: Awful
> ...


Hm...  27 was one of my favorite early chapters, and I liked the 35-37 mini-arc.  I'm glad none of the volume 3 chapters are below decent though.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Hm...  27 was one of my favorite early chapters



A bunch of vapid cheerleaders and the uberbitch Ayaka fuck around and make stupid jokes for 20 pages. Please tell me what you find enjoyable about that.



> and I liked the 35-37 mini-arc.



You're... you're joking, right? Please tell me you're joking.

The fact that a human being who holds this opinion exists makes me depressed.

The only remotely good part in any of those chapters was when Ku Fei kicked one of the Negi clones face-first into a wall.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

I never complained about the 1st chapters. they were the reason I got into Negima in the 1st place.
Once Evangeline is introduced, that's when it got really good for me.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> A bunch of vapid cheerleaders and the uberbitch Ayaka fuck around and make stupid jokes for 20 pages. Please tell me what you find enjoyable about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I just found those chapters amusing, I don't have much more in the way of defense than that.  Different people are amused by different things, no reason to make it sound like a crime against nature.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

DSPV's rubbing off on me, sorry....


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 20, 2011)

Some of us started reading this as just another Akamatsu manga, I had no idea it will turn battle like this, so it's obvious we are more tolerant to the first chapters then people who just wanted to get to the part when the real action starts.

Damn, I feel like I've written this a thousand times already.

As for the latest chapter.... damn. So Eva can cast an uber spell AND kick ass at the same time. She really is second only to the Thousand Master.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

The first chapters were amusing though it bothered me (still does) that the girls were falling for a 10 year old. It was still funny and better than most harem mangas in that category.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 20, 2011)

As someone point out, I am used to Akamatsu works and I am not bother by the fanservice and honestly I didnt see much of the cast initial falling for Negi outside Honya and Incho, and Incho has her reasons (and it isn't a romantic love anyways).

I try to be partial to all styles of anime, I do like fantasy and magic over most.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 20, 2011)

heh i thought that Eva was just pulling out her normal Kosmike Katastrophe. Seems like this is an even more powerful spell?

Well eva DID have hundreds of years to practice =P


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> DSPV's rubbing off on me, sorry....


No problem.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 20, 2011)

Instead of standing there like a jackass LM could you know... prevent Asuna's revival simply by blasting the girls away. Because honestly... who's gonna stop him?


But no, he got to stand there doing nothing while his plans are ruined right in front of him.

I'm starting to think he subconsciously wants to lose.

Just saying.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

I think its more like "I'll leave this to them... geez why do they always do this shit? failing like this.. well, time to kick ass; and get my ass kicked  because of plot


----------



## blueblip (Jul 21, 2011)

Hell yes! Eva trashing those minions like nothing! About time we get to see with she can do.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Eva was trolling hard.

"Im casting a spell, and I don't have my partner Chachamaru to prevent me from being under attack and my spells interrupted. Remember the beginning of the manga where it was said mages need partners?  "

"Stop her! She doesn't have a partner!"
"Lol partner? Chachamaru exists for Endless Mike not for battle. Heres some random martial arts!"
"Well she stopped casting to do martial arts!"
"Im still casting bitches!"
"Fuuuuuu"


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Eva was trolling hard.
> 
> "Im casting a spell, and I don't have my partner Chachamaru to prevent me from being under attack and my spells interrupted. Remember the beginning of the manga where it was said mages need partners?  "


I had the same thoughts 



ensoriki said:


> "Stop her! She doesn't have a partner!"
> "Lol partner? Chachamaru exists for Endless Mike not for battle.


----------



## Griever (Jul 21, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> A bunch of vapid cheerleaders and the uberbitch Ayaka fuck around and make stupid jokes for 20 pages. Please tell me what you find enjoyable about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, i've enjoyed the manga since chapter 1 to now.

anyways, loved the chapter, finally we'll get to see what Eva can do.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 22, 2011)

I want the new chapter already


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 22, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Instead of standing there like a jackass LM could you know... prevent Asuna's revival simply by blasting the girls away. Because honestly... who's gonna stop him?
> 
> 
> But no, he got to stand there doing nothing while his plans are ruined right in front of him.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lifemaker confirmed to be Thanos.






ensoriki said:


> "Lol partner? Chachamaru exists for Endless Mike not for battle. Heres some random martial arts!"



So kind of Eva-chan to respect our love


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 22, 2011)

EVA-CHAN KICKASS!!!!!

The incantation of her spell sounds epic however...It would have been more badass if she were to chant it in Ancient Greek like she used to in her Kosmike Katastrophe spell. God, I wish Akamatsu would just hire a new translator for Latin/Greek spells. Heck, using a translation program wouldn't be half bad either.

And Rakan is funny as always. Glad to see him back.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

Any spoilers yet guys?


----------



## White Rook (Jul 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Any spoilers yet guys?


There you go: . 
I can only say that I want pictures and I want them *now*.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

So Eva fucked them all fucking up.
Roflmao.
I told you she was going to solo.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, so Eva just got stronger in obd terms  and holy shit LM is making a move


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to see the LM have a serious fight that isn't off-panel.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Okay, so Eva just got stronger in obd terms  and holy shit LM is making a move



Eva's trying to beat her old HST solo record


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

it's sad cause it's true


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat Eva


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 25, 2011)

Lightning-ice twofer?
Weird choice since lightning is Eva's weakest element.

Also LM on the move. And he beats up all comers.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Lightning-ice twofer?
> Weird choice since lightning is Eva's weakest element.


I'm pretty sure they never said it was her weakest element, just that it wasn't one she was strong in.  I'd think light and fire would be her weakest.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh n btw ensorki, she learned Aikijujitsu from it's originator In japan, remember that?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes.
She's still insane


----------



## stream (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to bet that lightning-ice is an error. The start of the incantation made it pretty clear it was about SHADOW and ice.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

I want my raws!!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2011)

Raws are up on mangahead. But


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD THIS IS SO MUCH WIN GOD DAMN!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

comment


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol Rakan.  Go and fight that Dragon.  

Eva's spell was badass.  Also, possible Eva vs LM in the next chapter.


----------



## stream (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the last image might be about the fact that Asuna woke up. Certainly, she should wake up soon... Or possibly, she will wake up only when the others are in Real Trouble?


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2011)

hmm that looks like her hair


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2011)

Eva....so...amazing.
Put this shit on OBD so we can trollz.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 27, 2011)

I just hope that Asuna doesn't come in to "save the day."


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 27, 2011)

This chapter summary:

AA: Asuna, Asuna, Asuna....

Eva: HAHA Feel my awesome power. I freeze you all!

CE: NOOOOO!

-Totally party kill-


AR: Yeah we won, In you face!

LM: Uhmm guys I'm still here.

Eva: Oh fuck

AR: Get him!

LM:Bitches, please. Mess with the best, get owned like the rest.

-Grabs- Negi-

While hellow there little fellow.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jul 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Eva....so...amazing.
> Put this shit on OBD so we can trollz.


Eh not, I can assure you that's not a good idea. But I do agree with you on the first part Eva is quite amazing!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2011)

The entire time Eva's face is like trollface.jpg 





































. 


Then lifemaker is making the same trollface


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> The entire time Eva's face is like trollface.jpg
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Somehow Lfiemaker's trollface is even better since he owned everybody without even moving. Bitch slapped them with his clothes.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 27, 2011)

How do you reassert your position on as the final boss?

You beat down all the old badasses at once. 


Hmmm what do you guys think are those hair in the last panel?


----------



## White Rook (Jul 27, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Hmmm what do you guys think are those hair in the last panel?


This is a common guess: 





stream said:


> I think the last image might be about the fact that Asuna woke up.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 27, 2011)

White Rook said:


> This is a common guess:



Man, I hope this is true. God knows She needs some panel time for herself.


----------



## Destin (Jul 28, 2011)

Chapter 333 (Red Hawk Scans)

Uh oh Negi!


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol Rakan, calling Eva a Loli Grandma is just awesome.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

Lifemaker when he has Negi by the neck.. So


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder what he'll say to Negi.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

Dude! If you look closely Rakan has the troll face when lifemaker paralyzes them


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Dude! If you look closely Rakan has the troll face when lifemaker paralyzes them



Now you are just seeing things.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

No, if you look closely it vaguely looks like it. Or he's trying to drop a huge deuce..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 28, 2011)

Loli-Grandma ! :rofl

Best chapter in a while


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 28, 2011)

Aww. Eva-chan looks so cute when she's scared and all that. I think it's the first time I saw Eva like that.


----------



## Gene (Jul 28, 2011)

I still can't get over how high-cut Eva's dress is at the sides. 

dem glorious thighs


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Gene said:


> I still can't get over how high-cut Eva's dress is at the sides.
> 
> dem glorious thighs



I don't see how you can be impressed by those thighs.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Okay, so Eva just got stronger in obd terms





ensoriki said:


> Eva....so...amazing.
> Put this shit on OBD so we can trollz.



OBD hates Negima, and can throw around the kind of shit that could annihilate Eva in a picosecond.

Do you really want to see Eva vs. Hyper Kabuto, Tekkaman Blade, Thanos, or Kaiser Belial?

Because it won't be pretty.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, so that's how strong LM is. Defeated whole party by himself in two pages. Pretty scary.









Endless Mike said:


> OBD hates Negima, and can throw around the kind of shit that could annihilate Eva in a picosecond.
> 
> Do you really want to see Eva vs. Hyper Kabuto, Tekkaman Blade, Thanos, or Kaiser Belial?
> 
> Because it won't be pretty.




It's not OBD but few unfunny guys. And you are only one here  who cares what they think or do.

Relax.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2011)

I disagree. CD is very funny.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

I could honestly care less. They hate it because its something they acknowledged as being decent later on its story. They just love to Troll the fandom because "We rage" I honestly find some of the stuff they say funny, and in my mind Im thinking "Troll Harder"


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 28, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I disagree. CD is very funny.



Maybe sometimes. But look at the latest thread for example. He just throws names of random powerful characters, that's just lazy.



TeenRyu said:


> I could honestly care less. They hate it because its something they acknowledged as being decent later on its story. They just love to Troll the fandom because "We rage" I honestly find some of the stuff they say funny, and in my mind Im thinking "Troll Harder"



They hate it my ass. They just sometimes try to troll it since they find it funny. 
Only guy in OBD who genuinely hates Negima is Danchou.


----------



## Griever (Jul 28, 2011)

Eva kicked ass this chapter also Rakan cracked me up by calling Eva 'Loli-Grandma'  ah, its good to have Rakan back.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Maybe sometimes. But look at the latest thread for example. He just throws names of random powerful characters, that's just lazy.



There's an art to picking characters to stomp someone


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there any way at all Rakan can NOT be awesome somehow?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> By Asuna being awesomer.



I've never seen you before but immediately I can tell why your rep is red


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Asuna isn't really that bad. But she shouldn't even be compared to Rakan.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> By Asuna being awesomer.



Don't see how that will make Rakan not be awesome.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Asuna isn't really that bad.



Maybe not compared to Anya


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 28, 2011)

so if Eva is LM's daughter...

shes in love with the man who 'killed' her parent.... twice.... (lol)


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> so if Eva is LM's daughter...
> 
> shes in love with the man who 'killed' her parent.... twice.... (lol)



Maybe Eva is a doll herself? *dun dun duuuuun*.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 29, 2011)

^couldnt be, she was clearly stated to be human in origin, plus she wasnt affected by her own spell, and the CoTLM so its almost certain shes not a 'doll'


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> ^couldnt be, she was clearly stated to be human in origin, plus she wasnt affected by her own spell, and the CoTLM so its almost certain shes not a 'doll'



I know 

The Life Maker is probably a human who hated/ got bored with human and wanted to be a god so they made their own world....on Mars.....maybe.


----------



## Griever (Jul 29, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> so if Eva is LM's daughter...
> 
> shes in love with the man who 'killed' her parent.... twice.... (lol)



If i'm not mistaken the life maker is the one who made Eva a vampire, thus Eva killed her parent first


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't wait for Asuna to wake up. She's awesome.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 29, 2011)

Griever said:


> If i'm not mistaken the life maker is the one who made Eva a vampire, thus Eva killed her parent first



Eva killed LM 400 years before Nagi did


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 29, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I know
> 
> The Life Maker is probably a human who hated/ got bored with human and wanted to be a god so they made their own world....on Mars.....maybe.



Nah, he's an alien who's planet was destroyed so he wanted to recreate it on mars. Also this is not first MW either - there had been countless others which got destroyed before this one.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 29, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I bet she could kick his ass though.



No.

adding characters to make the post eligible


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> No.
> 
> adding characters to make the post eligible



Well technically if he touches her he should die since her body is anit-magic right?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 29, 2011)

Technically Rakan could blow her into space with his fart alone. Besides I don't think it would work like that. 

This whole world is supposed to be a magical illusion, but we didn't see the ground disapearing under her feet back in the Ala Rubra flashbacks, nor any people vanishing(I don't recall anything like that at least). And while her true magic power capabilities are indeed tremendous, she is not as battle-hardened as Rakan, who could think of hundreds of ways of winning without even touching her.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Feeding the trolls veggies eh...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2011)

So its pretty much confirmed that Nagi is the new Lifemaker


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> So its pretty much confirmed that Nagi is the new Lifemaker



Don't say that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 30, 2011)

Not yet  we can't say for sure


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2011)

Surprised there isn't talk of the  from the Negima movie.   Looks like the ending is involving who Negi is going to make his permanent.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised there isn't talk of the  from the Negima movie.   Looks like the ending is involving who Negi is going to make his permanent.



If it isn't Cha-chan then he doesn't deserve her


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised there isn't talk of the  from the Negima movie.   Looks like the ending is involving who Negi is going to make his permanent.



What, no action?

I am disappoint.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised there isn't talk of the  from the Negima movie.   Looks like the ending is involving who Negi is going to make his permanent.





Endless Mike said:


> If it isn't Cha-chan then he doesn't deserve her



It's going to be Asuna


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> So its pretty much confirmed that Nagi is the new Lifemaker



His face screams nagi to me.
50/50 Zecht/Nagi chance.
If it's nagi considering how many times they mentioned CE, he probably got his mind tossed in there and his body possessed


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 30, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> What, no action?
> 
> I am disappoint.


I just really really hate how those people in charge in the Negima anime decides to animate the most useless fan service chapters from the manga while skipping the important or awesome parts. The OVA Natsu and Haru which is basically the entire class going to a beach then later OVA 1-3 which are basically just a preparation of MW but mostly fan service chapters from the manga. The OAD 1-4 are decent but it's still lacking. While I like Yue, the OAD dedicated to her isn't really part of the main story of the magic world. Then you got the terrible quality of the first Negima anime and the awfully retarded spin-off second series. If this movie ends up as a fan service movie while skipping the magic world arc I'm going to finally give my hopes up on the Negima anime.


Endless Mike said:


> I disagree. CD is very funny.


CD is really funny. ~Strike Man~ on other hand acts too much of an internet tough guy. The guy bashes Negima and it's fans out of pure spite. While CD and others just makes fun of it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree, there is some pretty nice battles that would get the attention of people who like battle mangas, but instead they focus on the fanservice.   Which nowdays seems rather tame.



Original Sin said:


> It's going to be Asuna



Oh no doubt, but sure be nice if it turns out to be someone else.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 30, 2011)

I want my action


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 30, 2011)

So we have a movie based on story and bonds rather than fighting. And people complain ?
It's like people read this manga only for fights maybe ?


----------



## armorknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Asuna becoming Negi's likely permanent in the movie just doesn't sit well with me. I already find it disappointing that she's the main heroine when there are so many better girls in Negima.

Also, it's going to suck waiting for that next chapter lol. LifeMaker sure is epic.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Asuna becoming Negi's likely permanent in the movie just doesn't sit well with me. I already find it disappointing that she's the main heroine when there are so many better girls in Negima.


Yes, yes exactly.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Asuna becoming Negi's likely permanent in the movie just doesn't sit well with me. I already find it disappointing that she's the main heroine when there are so many better girls in Negima.
> 
> Also, it's going to suck waiting for that next chapter lol. LifeMaker sure is epic.



But remember we were told that this is an alternate ending.   Or was it the original ending but Ken thought of a better one?  

Something like that.


----------



## Griever (Jul 30, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Asuna becoming Negi's likely permanent in the movie just doesn't sit well with me. I already find it disappointing that she's the main heroine when there are so many better girls in Negima.



Like Setsuna 

Nagi and Asuna reminds me way too much of Keitaro and Naru (for anyone who's ever read love hina) though i did prefer Keitaro and Motoko even though i knew that wasn't really possible, and that kinda carried over to MSN  




> Also, it's going to suck waiting for that next chapter lol. LifeMaker sure is epic.



i agree  and it was getting so good too.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Griever said:


> Like Setsuna
> 
> Nagi and Asuna reminds me way too much of Keitaro and Naru (for anyone who's ever read love hina) though i did prefer Keitaro and Motoko even though i knew that wasn't really possible, and that kinda carried over to MSN



A Negi-Konoka-Setsuna threesome would definitely be hot. So would Negi-Yue-Nodoka. I'm actually prefer NegixHarem though since Negima has such a great female cast, and Negi is one of the few male leads badass enough to deserve it.

I don't think Negi/Asuna and Keitaro/Naru are similar actually. Negi is ten times more badass than Keitaro could ever hope to be, and Asuna is surprisingly tolerable for a tsundere. Asuna is actually pretty good compared to most harem heroines. The thing is that Negima has an unusually awesome male lead and female cast for a harem, so Asuna is terrible compared to many of the other girls.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm a Shinobu fan, so I'm rooting for Nodoka since the begining, and I actually like both of them the same. I dare say Nodoka is actually better then Shinobu, but she's played a much more important role. 
In Asunas case, I just like Naru more, so maybe that's why I'm so negative about her.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 30, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I'm a Shinobu fan, so I'm rooting for Nodoka since the begining, and I actually like both of them the same. I dare say Nodoka is actually better then Shinobu, but she's played a much more important role.
> In Asunas case, I just like Naru more, so maybe that's why I'm so negative about her.



Nodoka is actually a very unique character now, and she's definitely better than Shinobu. 

As for Asuna, she is brash and idiotic, but she's still much less of a bitch than Naru though.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want my action


Come on I'm sure there's going to be at least some action, this was just a little teaser.


armorknight said:


> Asuna becoming Negi's likely permanent in the movie just doesn't sit well with me. I already find it disappointing that she's the main heroine when there are so many better girls in Negima.


I've always liked her, but it's true that she's had her spotlight so thoroughly stolen over the course of this arc that she doesn't really seem like the most appropriate permanent at this point.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> I've always liked her, but it's true that she's had her spotlight so thoroughly stolen over the course of this arc that she doesn't really seem like the most appropriate permanent at this point.



The main problem is that Ken completely turned her into a plot-device character now.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

armorknight said:


> A Negi-Konoka-Setsuna threesome would definitely be hot. So would Negi-Yue-Nodoka. I'm actually prefer NegixHarem though since Negima has such a great female cast, and Negi is one of the few male leads badass enough to deserve it.
> 
> I don't think Negi/Asuna and Keitaro/Naru are similar actually. Negi is ten times more badass than Keitaro could ever hope to be, and Asuna is surprisingly tolerable for a tsundere. Asuna is actually pretty good compared to most harem heroines. The thing is that Negima has an unusually awesome male lead and female cast for a harem, so Asuna is terrible compared to many of the other girls.



Keitaro and Negi are certainly different but Asuna and Narusegawa? They're practically the exact same person except ones got magical powers and their backstories are different. Personalities the same.

Nodoka and Shinobu are more different in personality than Asuna and Naru.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 30, 2011)

armorknight said:


> As for Asuna, she is brash and idiotic, but she's still much less of a bitch than Naru though.


I actually like her brash and idiotic side, at least at times.  She really earned my respect during her little training arc with Eva for example.


armorknight said:


> The main problem is that Ken completely turned her into a plot-device character now.


That's true.  The whole part about her being the mind-wiped and possibly fake personality of the imperial princess is interesting in theory, but so little has been done with it.  I am curious to see what ends up happening with her at least though.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> I actually like her brash and idiotic side, at least at times.  She really earned my respect during her little training arc with Eva for example.



I like hot-blooded characters but not idiotic characters. I don't like the prevailing character paradigm that being hot-blooded automatically means you're a blithering idiot. Characters like Negi himself and especially Rakan show that one can be hot-blooded and have genius-level intelligence at the same time.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Keitaro and Negi are certainly different but Asuna and Narusegawa? They're practically the exact same person except ones got magical powers and their backstories are different. Personalities the same.


I disagree.  It's true they were very similar in the beginning, but even then there were distinctions.


armorknight said:


> I like hot-blooded characters but not idiotic characters. I don't like the prevailing character paradigm that being hot-blooded automatically means you're a blithering idiot. Characters like Negi himself and especially Rakan show that one can be hot-blooded and have genius-level intelligence at the same time.


Well yeah.  Asuna's always been more like Nagi in that regard, just without the power to back it up a lot of the time unfortunately for her.  Still the Eva training arc wasn't just about her being hot-blooded.  It's hard to put my finger on why exactly, but it gave me the impression she was at least potentially an excellent foil for Negi.  That's why I really wish her character had been better developed after that point.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Keitaro and Negi are certainly different but Asuna and Narusegawa? They're practically the exact same person except ones got magical powers and their backstories are different. Personalities the same.
> 
> Nodoka and Shinobu are more different in personality than Asuna and Naru.



I agree with the first comment, disagree with the second. Naru and Asuna are identical, well actually Chisame looks identical to Naru, but asuna has an identical personality. Whats different, they are both tsundere who tend to go off on the main characters with no reason, who over time develop feeling for MC yet continue to put on a tsundere facade, although on spot occasions so a softer side. 

Nodoka and Shinobu are also identical, the difference is negima is long and a different genre and as nodoka has been allowed to shine more. Nodoka has the advantage of their being more rivals, which seem counter intuitive but actually works in here favor. The author as a result doesnt really spot light one or two character, leaving it open  for more characters to be in the mix. Lets face it from the start shinbou nor madoka had a shot, it was always going to be naru or the spaz girl. Plus nodoka has the use of magic to further show case herself. Plus Negima is more than double the length. I see nodoka kind of as a , my bad from akamatsu to shinbou fans for side-ling her, nodoka is what shinobu could have been had she been given more of a chance.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 30, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> It's going to be Asuna



In other news sky is blue...



Yagami1211 said:


> It's like people read this manga only for fights maybe ?



...also things fall down rather than up.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2011)

Feh, Asuna can have Negi for all I care, then there is totally going to be an epilogue where a much better guy (who is completely not in any way a self-insert) comes along for Chachamaru


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's like people read this manga only for fights maybe ?



Well I certainly don't read it for the fanservice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Well I certainly don't read it for the fanservice.



Fanservice in Negima ? There are none since 100+ chapters.
You certainly can't read Negima for this.

Myself it's for the story, but to each one his own, I guess.


----------



## Amae (Jul 31, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fanservice in Negima ? There are none since 100+ chapters.


Hahaha. That's kind of a blatant lie.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> *Fanservice in Negima ? There are none since 100+ chapters.*
> You certainly can't read Negima for this.
> 
> Myself it's for the story, but to each one his own, I guess.



Last few chapters I believe I saw some Evangeline fanservice


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course I don't want to see the characters I like getting trolled and raped on the OBD, but they are gonna be at one time or another.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I agree with the first comment, disagree with the second. Naru and Asuna are identical, well actually Chisame looks identical to Naru, but asuna has an identical personality. Whats different, they are both tsundere who tend to go off on the main characters with no reason, who over time develop feeling for MC yet continue to put on a tsundere facade, although on spot occasions so a softer side.
> 
> Nodoka and Shinobu are also identical, the difference is negima is long and a different genre and as nodoka has been allowed to shine more. Nodoka has the advantage of their being more rivals, which seem counter intuitive but actually works in here favor. The author as a result doesnt really spot light one or two character, leaving it open  for more characters to be in the mix. Lets face it from the start shinbou nor madoka had a shot, it was always going to be naru or the spaz girl. Plus nodoka has the use of magic to further show case herself. Plus Negima is more than double the length. *I see nodoka kind of as a , my bad from akamatsu to shinbou fans for side-ling her, nodoka is what shinobu could have been had she been given more of a chance.*



I actually have this weird theory that Negima itself is Ken's form of atonement for all the terrible harem cliches that he helped propagate through Love Hina.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 31, 2011)

Love Hina was gold among harems though 

At least harems with genre "comedy" playing the most important factor, followed by romance and ecchi.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 31, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Love Hina was gold among harems though
> 
> At least harems with genre "comedy" playing the most important factor, followed by romance and ecchi.



I agree that Love Hina is one of the better traditional comedy/drama/slice-of-life harems and is better than most of it's successors. That isn't saying much though. It's like being a less disgusting turd in a pile of shit. And even among traditional harems, LH still loses out to series like Ai Yori Aoshi and Umi no Misaki IMO.

Also, LH did play a big role in founding the generic template that makes most traditional harem series these days so terrible.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm yet to find a harem manga that would make me laugh as hard as LH did. Or a harem manga that didn't turn all drama, depressing and shit, what seems to be an often tendency, like Ichigo 100% or I's. That's its biggest feat, it was amusing from start to end, even though jokes became repetitive. Calling it a disgusting turd is exaggerating, but I guess you just hate harem genre overall.

That being said, I haven't read Ai Yori Aoshi or Umi no Misaki, so I might want to check them out someday, but I doubt they will beat LH(which is understandable in my case, Love Hina was basically my first manga[well, except Dragon Ball], so I'm not being as objective on the matter as I wish I could).


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 31, 2011)

Love hina had dramatic moments as well
Wasn't all jokes.
Plenty of 'serious' moments in that manga.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I agree with the first comment, disagree with the second. Naru and Asuna are identical, well actually Chisame looks identical to Naru, but asuna has an identical personality. Whats different, they are both tsundere who tend to go off on the main characters with no reason, who over time develop feeling for MC yet continue to put on a tsundere facade, although on spot occasions so a softer side.
> 
> Nodoka and Shinobu are also identical, the difference is negima is long and a different genre and as nodoka has been allowed to shine more. Nodoka has the advantage of their being more rivals, which seem counter intuitive but actually works in here favor. The author as a result doesnt really spot light one or two character, leaving it open  for more characters to be in the mix. Lets face it from the start shinbou nor madoka had a shot, it was always going to be naru or the spaz girl. Plus nodoka has the use of magic to further show case herself. Plus Negima is more than double the length. I see nodoka kind of as a , my bad from akamatsu to shinbou fans for side-ling her, nodoka is what shinobu could have been had she been given more of a chance.



Nah. They appear identical at the beginning but branch apart through this magical world arc.
Narusegawa and Asuna stay the same in personality.
Shinobu and Nodoka are only extremely similar in the beginning with their shy girl motif. After the pactio the person we know starts changing and by current chapters Nodoka just isn't the same person anymore. I find it difficult to see Shinobu with the same powers going in to take on dynamis.
Everything Asuna does however I can see Narusegawa doing the same thing if thrust into that situation, if not more violently.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Love hina had dramatic moments as well
> Wasn't all jokes.
> Plenty of 'serious' moments in that manga.


Only bits, that rarely lasted more then one chapter. You can't compare this to other titles, where the "drama" genre practically goes hand to hand with "harem", where the protagonist have an actual dillema about the women. Keitaros dillema about Naru/Mutsumi while lasted kinda long was 90% humor. All in all Love Hina is what you can really call "light hearted".

And you can say that Nodoka already began to stray from "Shinobu" path during the school festival arc, she was pretty bold on the date. And you could actually call her "badass" during the battle with the bounty hunters in MW, and I don't think we could even use that term to describe Shinobu.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Everything Asuna does however I can see Narusegawa doing the same thing if thrust into that situation, if not more violently.


See I don't agree with that at all, Asuna is much more easygoing and straightforward about most things.  For instance, I couldn't picture Naru reacting like this...

here

or this...

Link removed

Link removed

or this...

Link removed

Link removed

or this...

Link removed

or this...

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

or this...

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Kira. Asuna only gets worked up when Negi does something unresponsively dangerous. The only time when she got really mad at him was when she though he wanted to keep her away fro his business.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 31, 2011)

Asuna and Naru aren't really similar at all. For one, Asuna is much nicer and doesn't have a PMS bitch mode. Asuna is really more of a genki girl unlike Naru.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 31, 2011)

For a nostalgic manga, I think I rather I's or Video Girl Ai (and that author can pull the best sad faces I have see to date).


----------



## Griever (Aug 1, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Asuna and Naru aren't really similar at all. For one, Asuna is much nicer and doesn't have a PMS bitch mode. Asuna is really more of a genki girl unlike Naru.



They are very simular, i mean hell they even have the same crush on the older male teacher  

Though Keitaro and Negi aren't simular at all, what i meant was simply them being the main characters in their respective manga, to clear that up.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 1, 2011)

Chisame pretty much stole Asuna's spotlight through the whole Magic World arc. Which made me dislike Chisame somehow. There are still lots of girl that needs character development, the fact that Konoka who is originally one of the main girls from the beginning and is now barely noticeable kinda annoys me. Maybe Ken should stop with the KonoXSetsu pairing and make both Konoka or Setsuna as one of Negi's love interest.


----------



## Amae (Aug 1, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Maybe Ken should stop with the KonoXSetsu pairing and make both Konoka or Setsuna as one of Negi's love interest.


Or maybe not? That would be a bad idea. Negi has enough girls lusting after him.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

Amae said:


> Or maybe not? That would be a bad idea. Negi has enough girls lusting after him.



Negi can't ever have enough girls lusting after him.


----------



## Amae (Aug 1, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Negi can't ever have enough girls lusting after him.


Hmm, I never actually thought of it that way ... but really, Konoka and Setsuna as a pairing is preferable to anything combination of the two involving Negi. Why should he get all the love interests?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Chisame pretty much stole Asuna's spotlight through the whole Magic World arc. Which made me dislike Chisame somehow. There are still lots of girl that needs character development, the fact that Konoka who is originally one of the main girls from the beginning and is now barely noticeable kinda annoys me. Maybe Ken should stop with the KonoXSetsu pairing and make both Konoka or Setsuna as one of Negi's love interest.



I kinda had the same feeling with Nodoka.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

In other news.. 

Go on YouTube. Type this into the search 

【MAD】魔法先生ネギま！ 「幸福な未来に再見！」


You should know the video you'll be watching :33


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> 【MAD】魔法先生ネギま！ 「幸福な未来に再見！」



Come back, Chao!



Your presence is very much wanted.


----------



## Weather (Aug 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news..
> 
> Go on YouTube. Type this into the search
> 
> ...



...

Too much epicness in this video.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 1, 2011)

Weather said:


> ...
> 
> Too much epicness in this video.



Indeed, really showcases the greatness of this manga.

Cha-chan should have had more scenes, though


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news..
> 
> Go on YouTube. Type this into the search
> 
> ...



Why not just post the video


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

Because I'm on mobile :33


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss Chao


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

It's funny cause she could very well solo naruto verse with prep  and that's festival arc Chao


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> It's funny cause she could very well solo naruto verse with prep and that's festival arc Chao



Everyone and their hamster can solo Narutoverse, it's not exactly a big accomplishment


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Considering the timeframe for what the feats he has is, I find it hilarious


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Everyone and their hamster can solo Narutoverse, it's not exactly a big accomplishment



Im still confused as to why she needs prep.
Shes just gonna time hax slit there throats.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

With prep she creates a deadly mechanical army


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2011)

dat Iincho


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Indeed, dat Iincho  Decent cover~


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2011)

she got a rack


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> With prep she creates a deadly mechanical army



I'm still trying to comprehend why she needs a mechanical army...when she can travel in time to evade all attacks.


----------



## urca (Aug 3, 2011)

Iincho's teaching the negimaverse how to do a cool pose :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I'm still trying to comprehend why she needs a mechanical army...when she can travel in time to evade all attacks.



Cause thats how Chao rolls. Why fuck everyone so easily when you can watch them despair?


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Cause thats how Chao rolls. Why fuck everyone so easily when you can watch them despair?




Chao just wants to have some fun, is all.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Cause thats how Chao rolls. Why fuck everyone so easily when you can watch them despair?




You made it sound like she needed prep.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Gotta at least let her make a _small_ army


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 7, 2011)

anybody hear any new news on Negima?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> anybody hear any new news on Negima?



It's selling.

So this manga became pro-albino. I should have known all along. I'll have to ruminate on this.

Where's my Chachazero and Dark Nodoka spotlight chapter.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 13, 2011)

Some text spoilers for next chapter (warning like always spoiler contents are not 100% guaranteed though they are usually correct):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuna awakens and revives Negi. Together, the two attack the LM. It's revealed that LM is supposedly using Nagi as a host, with him smiling and encouraging his death to end things. LM disappears (not sure if he died or not). It ends with Asuna saving MW.



I'm kind of hoping it doesn't turn out this way since it sounds a little anti-climatic.


----------



## stream (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds a lot of things happening for just one chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

To read the spoilers or not to read............


----------



## armorknight (Aug 13, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Some text spoilers for next chapter (warning like always spoiler contents are not 100% guaranteed though they are usually correct):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I seriously hope this isn't true. Would suck so much.


----------



## stream (Aug 14, 2011)

By the way, is there still a limit of 10,000 on the number of posts in a thread?

Because since Eva started her spell, this thread is... Wait for it...

*Spoiler*: __ 



OVER 9000!

I even had the honor of going over the threshold:


stream said:


> "Answer and obey to your contract to me, princess of darkness, ice and eternity! Blooming white rose of ice, slumbering eternal garden! Come, eternity of shadows, eternal ice age!"


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

The spoilers appear to be lame.  :/


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2011)

All is as predicted


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

Spoilers don't sound that bad to me


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Spoilers don't sound that bad to me



They sound like spoilers for entire volume. How they gonna cram it into one chapter is beyond me.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree. That sounds like way too much to cram into one chapter. To me it seems Ken is rushing the end of this arc in general actually.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, that was just for one chapter?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, that was just for one chapter?



Going from the spoilers, yes. It would actually be a good/decent plot twist otherwise.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 16, 2011)

Raw is up: Negima 334 Raw


Spoilers were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



true. For some reason, when Negi and Asuna did their sword deal, all I could picture was Domon and Raine from the last ep of G Gundam.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 16, 2011)

At least Asuna is back. I missed her.

Loved when she said "You pushed youself way too much again. I was worried to death."
Negi answer "What ? I'm the one who should say that."


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 16, 2011)

Something's Amiss. That was way too easy... and It looks like Rakan and Eva already knew. Sooo somethings not right here  This was.... how should I say it, Too easy? Ken's got something in store for us.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 16, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Something's Amiss. That was way too easy... and It looks like Rakan and Eva already knew. Sooo somethings not right here  This was.... how should I say it, Too easy? Ken's got something in store for us.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I certainly hope so, it just seems really anti-climatic to have it end like this. Though the fact that Nagi/LM turn to petals went cut probably means it was simply and illusion like what Al use back in the tournament and that the LM is still sealed under the World Tree.


----------



## stream (Aug 16, 2011)

Some translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lifemaker: ... Negi.
Lifemaker: Come and kill me
Lifemaker: And end everything... *I'll be waiting*

So no, it's not over yet.

And Asuna hits the rewind button.
Asuna: First, I need to bring back all the erased people from the other side. There are, er... 128'607 of them. Yep, no problem
Asuna: I am the twilight maiden princess, daughter of the lord creator, descendant of the founder Amateru, named Asuna Vesperina Theothanasia Entheofuchsia
Asuna: Let the world return

Oh yeah, by the way, I was right about the Lifemaker


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 16, 2011)

I was hoping it would be something else D; and yeah I figured that, but the question is... is there someone else behind the scenes as well?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

Soooo... this was some projection or something right? Not the real thing?



Anyway great to see Asuna back and kicking. We missed you.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 16, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Soooo... this was some projection or something right? Not the real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway great to see Asuna back and kicking. We missed you.


Thats what I assumed so a final fight with the LM will probably still happen in the future, though I still fill this whole showdown ended to abruptly.

Well the next few chapter will probably will be wrapping up this arc, now to see where to next one takes us(my fingers cross for as trip to the demon world).


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Thats what I assumed so a final fight with the LM will probably still happen in the future, though I still fill this whole showdown ended to abruptly.



Yeah the pacing got pretty weird towards the end of the arc... do i sense executive meddling? 

Oh well we still got at least one big arc so at leas around 150 chapters.

Also just happy Asuna is back. really how long it have been?


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I see no point in introducing demon world now. I never did. Would be cool tho.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I see no point in introducing demon world now. I never did. Would be cool tho.



I doubt Ken would inform as that there is whole another world out there and then be like "But I ain't gonna show it bitches so deal with it


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Demons live in demon world, so that means Negi & company have to go there and do.. what?

Also, Chao and Kufei are of chinesse origin, so we're gonna get 50 chapters long China arc?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Demons live in demon world, so that means Negi & company have to go there and do.. what?
> 
> Also, Chao and Kufei are of chinesse origin, so we're gonna get 50 chapters long China arc?



Who the hell knows, but where you propose next arc gonna take place? I don't see a reason why not go there at least.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking back to Mahora and under the World Tree, but that would probably mean the end of the manga. Demon World would be all great n' stuff, but I really don't see it as anything else then plot backround. Demons are what's important and their participation in several events, not their homeworld.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I'm thinking back to Mahora and under the World Tree, but that would probably mean the end of the manga. Demon World would be all great n' stuff, but I really don't see it as anything else then plot backround. Demons are what's important and their participation in several events, not their homeworld.



Yeah MW was also plot background in previous arc's until it turned out it isn't. Mahora became to small a place for final arc to take place unless you think Lifemaker will seat under world tree for hundred chapters.

It rule of detail conservation: you don't mention that there is whole another world there, get it's inhabitants involved into the plot and then never show it. It's not akamatsu style.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter is like a clusterfuck of terrible action shounen and harem cliches. Asuna got way too much of a powerup this chapter. This kind of DEM powerup is something I'd expect from a manga like Bleach not Negima. Ken basically abused the plot for his "main girl."


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Who the hell knows, but where you propose next arc gonna take place?



In Chachamaru's room


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> In Chachamaru's room



You wish Mike, you wish


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> The other pages accept the last two is exactly I see Naru doing.


She might try and say something similar in some of those cases, but she'd need a more outgoing personality to pull it off quite like that.


----------



## stream (Aug 17, 2011)

armorknight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter is like a clusterfuck of terrible action shounen and harem cliches. Asuna got way too much of a powerup this chapter. This kind of DEM powerup is something I'd expect from a manga like Bleach not Negima. Ken basically abused the plot for his "main girl."



It's not exactly new to the story that Asuna has a very important and central role, or that she has an ultimate power that the bad guys want...


----------



## pikachuwei (Aug 17, 2011)

i think the reason for this weird ending is Ken wanted to end his manga with this final fight but executives didnt want him to finish yet? (MOAR MUNNY OFF US FANS)


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Naru is the most outgoing of the girls in Love Hina and everyone thinks she's the Leader and looks up to her for personality advice about almost anything.
> 
> Sounds like Asuna to me, because Naru and Asuna have a leader to the girls role.


Well that's just it, Naru (when she's not flipping out over something) is thought of as serious, intelligent and a good source of advice.  Asuna is more energetic and casual about what she says and does, and when she gives good advice it comes as more of a surprise than anything to the others since she's also considered kind of dumb.  They may have a similar role, but the way they go about things is completely different.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 17, 2011)

stream said:


> It's not exactly new to the story that Asuna has a very important and central role, or that she has an ultimate power that the bad guys want...



Yeah but it should still should have been planned out better. This sudden DEM-esque powerup made me feel like I was reading something like Bleach.


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2011)

wasn't really sudden. she always had em, just couldnt remember how to use em cause her memories were blocked. would've been obvious that shes gonna regain em once her memories came back



TeenRyu said:


> Something's Amiss. That was way too easy... and It looks like Rakan and Eva already knew. Sooo somethings not right here  This was.... how should I say it, Too easy? Ken's got something in store for us.



from eva's expression, i dont think she knew. maybe rankan


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Yeah the pacing got pretty weird towards the end of the arc... do i sense executive meddling?


Well the "alternate ending" movie that's coming out soon is supposed to take place after the end of this arc, so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Well the "alternate ending" movie that's coming out soon is supposed to take place after the end of this arc, so maybe that has something to do with it?



I don't get what's the deal with the movie anyway. Normally when you scrap some idea in favor of new one you don't make a movie of the idea you abounded.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 17, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Not that asuna is energetic, she's really down to earth compared to the other girls like the Narutaki twins, Kaedae, Ku Fei etc etc. She's only considered dumb by her rival, everyone else thinks she's pretty normal. I agree she's not as smart as Naru, but then again Naru herself has a simple personality herself, her intellegence only shines when she studies.
> 
> It's that simple. She's Naru with a more shonen fighter twist to it.



One major difference is that Asuna doesn't have an inner bitch like Naru.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Isn't Asuna over 200 or something years old, and she just regained her memories?
Her power increase makes sense to me.


----------



## Ender (Aug 18, 2011)

200? what? O_o where the hell did that come from? O_o no, she's her age. she's just been powerful from birth.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> 200? what? O_o where the hell did that come from? O_o no, she's her age. she's just been powerful from birth.



no, she's not 14/15, she's well over at least a thousand. She's been in the magical world feud for Thousands of years,or at least hundreds. She was around with Nagi, just they somehow unlocked her aging process and locked her memories.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 18, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats it, Asuna > Rakan.
> 
> She's to hax now, and since she's anti magic incarnate, Rakans power is 70 percent usless against her.



What if he threw a rock. Hell, what if he threw a mountain. Mountain alone isn't a magic object, so her 'haxed' powers would be pretty much useless, doncha think.


----------



## Ender (Aug 18, 2011)

well thats taking pedo to a whole new level


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

to think someone could possibly think Asuna could beat Rakan. He wouldn't loose to someone like her, even if she was bloodlusted and he was in character


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well this Chapter sure looks like a bag of crap if that's truly how The Lifemaker finishes up in the Manga....

Kinda hoping for more, but doubting I'll get it.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2011)

are the scans out yet?


----------



## Gene (Aug 18, 2011)

Volume 0 cover



I don't know if it's because I'm seeing it in color, but wow, Negi has grown.


----------



## Ender (Aug 18, 2011)

damn i want the scan


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Gene said:


> Volume 0 cover
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because I'm seeing it in color, but wow, Negi has grown.



Not a lot going on but still a very nice cover.

And yeah Negi has grown, since he was 9 when the series started he should be at least going on 11 by now. So he's probably had a few growth spurts here and there.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Not a lot going on but still a very nice cover.
> 
> And yeah Negi has grown, since he was 9 when the series started he should be at least going on 11 by now. So he's probably had a few growth spurts here and there.



if i wasn't being technical like ken's art changed

then take into account every time negi spent his time training in one of them eva domes or scrolls.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

He's looking about 11/12 maybe even, but still 10-pushing 11


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Kirito said:


> if i wasn't being technical like ken's art changed
> 
> then take into account every time negi spent his time training in one of them eva domes or scrolls.



I don't believe his height was affected by Ken's art changing. Before they left for London Ken did the whole height comparison thing between Anya and Negi, so I'm pretty sure his growth was a conscious choice.

The time he's spent in the domes and scrolls is why I assume Negi should be 11 by now, those items would be the main reason he's grown so quickly.


----------



## stream (Aug 18, 2011)

Asuna was there at the time Nagi beat up the Lifemaker for the first time, twenty years ago, right? So yeah, she is technically older than she looks.

And Eva knew that Asuna was the princess from the magic world etc. etc. When she was training Asuna (in the North pole or something) she even said she was trying to give Asuna every possible reason to stay out of the fighting, considering so many people had worked so hard to shield her from it.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 19, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Not that asuna is energetic, she's really down to earth compared to the other girls like the Narutaki twins, Kaedae, Ku Fei etc etc. She's only considered dumb by her rival, everyone else thinks she's pretty normal. I agree she's not as smart as Naru, but then again Naru herself has a simple personality herself, her intellegence only shines when she studies.


She's not as over the top energetic as some of the class, but she's definitely more cheerful and simple than Naru.  I mean it wouldn't have been seen as normal if Naru (fake or not) did this...

probably improved


Poo Bear said:


> It's that simple. She's Naru with a more shonen fighter twist to it.


Sorry I can't say that I agree.  There are similarities, but the two have their own distinct personalities.


PPsycho said:


> What if he threw a rock. Hell, what if he threw a mountain. Mountain alone isn't a magic object, so her 'haxed' powers would be pretty much useless, doncha think.


Well it depends, if the rock or mountain came from the Magic World (and remember Rakan shouldn't even be able to go to the regular world normally), then there's no reason she couldn't negate that just as easily as anything else.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 19, 2011)

OK, where the fuck is negima?! This isn't funny anymore!


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter 334 is out!


I have to say that it makes much more sense with translation done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




But man, Holy Shit! Good to see Asuna back.  The two of them were so happy to see each other d'awwwwwww.

Their combo attack was awesome and it seems that this is indeed not the real Lifemaker so the story isn't ending yet!


----------



## White Rook (Aug 20, 2011)

Unconfirmed spoilers for chapter 335, given and commented by TnAdct1 at AQS forums:
*Spoiler*: __ 



-The chapter, as expected, focuses on the revival of those deleted and the celebration about the Magic World being saved(for now).
-Ako x Tosaka fans will definitely have a smile on their face(while Negi x Ako supporters will probably feel sad, as that pairing is now less likely going to happen).
-Don't expect any mention of LM/Nagi here(I can understand that, since this chapter is supposed to be the point where the upcoming movie separates from the manga canon).




Akamatsu's Twitter message concerning chapters 335 and 336, translated by Hata at Animesuki forums:
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Next week's 335 the Magic World Arc will be officially FINISHED, however, there are split paths after that, there is the (New development 336) and the (Nice Ending Anime movie), and you can enjoy both."


----------



## Weather (Aug 20, 2011)

While the thing was like an anticlimax, the Arc had to end anyway.
Still I really liked the finishing move combo NegiXAsuna (Really touching the hugging scene somewhat, not to much sugar but still sweet). And Nagi is the LifeMaker?

And Asuna became actually smart 

Still liked the chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

I love that Asuna is back and she wised up ... but I still don't like the build-up leading to this conclusion. IMO it was all too rushed.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2011)

I also love how Ken goes and destroys all the tension in the movie by naming this chapter *"The greatest Partner"*

That's no coincidence mates.

Tip of the hat for trolling master.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2011)

What........really?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> What........really?



Yeah, title is on the top of second page. 

Subtle it is not.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2011)

No I mean this chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> No I mean this chapter.



Oh, you mean it being so rushed? Probably has a lot to do with the movie. Still find whole idea bizarre.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 20, 2011)

I really do feel let down with the rushed/botched climax though. Still, looking forward to what's ahead.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm ok with how the chap. concluded the fight, but the one thing I don't get was all the build up done regarding saving the world which seems to have gone to waste. All the way up to this chap. Negi has been figuring out how to save the magical world and it's inhabitants even going so far as boasting that he's found a solution ( the fight between Fate ended with him believing this). Yet all it took was someone just saying return the world to the way it was and that's it? Did no one on Nagi's side think of this? What was the point of all this drama if the answer was so simple?

I really thought the only way to save everyone was some new spell of some sort that Negi had developed or some loop hole that only Negi could have thought of, just something to validate everything that's happened so far. I don't know, I'm probably jumping the gun on this. I'll wait for the conclusion before I actually start complaining.


----------



## Weather (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually don't have a problem with the way the battle ended, I mean it was impossible for the fight to end without a DEM plot.

The LifeMaker would just have crushed everyone if not for Asuna and there was literally no other one to fight him.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> I'm ok with how the chap. concluded the fight, but the one thing I don't get was all the build up done regarding saving the world which seems to have gone to waste. All the way up to this chap. Negi has been figuring out how to save the magical world and it's inhabitants even going so far as boasting that he's found a solution ( the fight between Fate ended with him believing this). Yet all it took was someone just saying return the world to the way it was and that's it? Did no one on Nagi's side think of this? What was the point of all this drama if the answer was so simple?
> 
> I really thought the only way to save everyone was some new spell of some sort that Negi had developed or some loop hole that only Negi could have thought of, just something to validate everything that's happened so far. I don't know, I'm probably jumping the gun on this. I'll wait for the conclusion before I actually start complaining.




Asuna just reversed effects of CE ritual, not the impending collapse.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 20, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Asuna just reversed effects of CE ritual, not the impending collapse.



That's what I'm hoping it turns out to be next chapter. It's just the big letters at the end saying 'HAS SAVED THE WORLD' that gives it that over and done with kinda feeling. But again I'm just going to wait until 335 to see which way it goes.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2011)

Weather said:


> I actually don't have a problem with the way the battle ended, I mean it was impossible for the fight to end without a DEM plot.
> 
> The LifeMaker would just have crushed everyone if not for Asuna and there was literally no other one to fight him.



You mean Negis dad?. Seriously made no sense though. And now ANOTHER arc. I thought it was gonna end here. Welp. Negi I am your father.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 20, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> That's what I'm hoping it turns out to be next chapter. It's just the big letters at the end saying 'HAS SAVED THE WORLD' that gives it that over and done with kinda feeling. But again I'm just going to wait until 335 to see which way it goes.



I think they mean in a temporary sense of returning people back to life.  So saved them from CE, not the collapse, which requires Negi's input

The title is interesting.  I like how it can be interpreted in two ways, to reflect Asuna's return or Nagi's.  Since Nagi is the partner of all the Ala Alba, he's the greatest partner to have.  Alternatively, since Asuna is Negi's most useful battle partner due to her magic cancel and Kanka, she's also his greatest partner.

Any thoughts on what happened to Nagi?
Do you think it's one of those things where whoever defeats the Lifemaker becomes him?  Or maybe the Lifemaker implanted something in him right before he died?  Or Zect did something to him?


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

So assuming Lifemaker can change body hosts like it did with Nagi, just how would Negi beat Lifemaker without being possessed next?


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

Perhaps he'll devise a spell that will prevent the Lifemaker from switching bodies.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2011)

Lifemaker = Sin from FFX, perhaps?

Killing him would only make him possess the new host or Lifemaker's existence must be preserved at all cost to prevent the magic extinct?

I don't know, but I have the feeling that Negi will become Lifemaker in the end....or something like that..


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Lifemaker = Sin from FFX, perhaps?
> 
> Killing him would only make him possess the new host or Lifemaker's existence must be preserved at all cost to prevent the magic extinct?
> 
> I don't know, but I have the feeling that Negi will become Lifemaker in the end....or something like that..



Not sure that exact plot point would be taken though as it's somewhat well known and easy to spot.  Also to have such a frail parasite like Yu Yuvon being the actual core of Lifemaker seems kind of weak.  Here's hoping to something stronger appears from all of this.

Nagi doesn't look like he has free will as Lifemaker, so Negi can't become that as I'm sure he'd do everything he could to prevent that as then he'd only cause trouble to others in that state.  Besides, how else would be able to enjoy his harem in the end?


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> Not sure that exact plot point would be taken though as it's somewhat well known and easy to spot.  Also to have such a frail parasite like Yu Yuvon being the actual core of Lifemaker seems kind of weak.  Here's hoping to something stronger appears from all of this.
> 
> Nagi doesn't look like he has free will as Lifemaker, so Negi can't become that as I'm sure he'd do everything he could to prevent that as then he'd only cause trouble to others in that state.  Besides, how else would be able to enjoy his harem in the end?



Well, Negi can always pull "the New Lich King" from World of Warcraft 3. Also, let not kid ourselves. Do you seriously think that there would a harem ending? It is either Negi choose one of the girls as his wife and live happily ever after or sacrifice himself to save the world and become protector of the world, God. 

I know that almost everyone here believed that Negi deserved to have a harem, but I just don't see the author going to do this....at all.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Well, Negi can always pull "the New Lich King" from World of Warcraft 3. Also, let not kid ourselves. Do you seriously think that there would a harem ending? It is either Negi choose one of the girls as his wife and live happily ever after or sacrifice himself to save the world and become protector of the world, God.
> 
> I know that almost everyone here believed that Negi deserved to have a harem, but I just don't see the author going to do this....at all.



Yes, those are all valid reasons, but I think Negima would end on a more positive note.  Arthas didn't exactly get a happy end.  

No one says he can't have mistresses. 

Negi might probably invent some grand new spell with everyone's help to counter any negative side effects that might come around from all of this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 21, 2011)

I only care that Cha-chan gets a happy ending


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> Yes, those are all valid reasons, but I think Negima would end on a more positive note.  *Arthas didn't exactly get a happy end.*
> 
> No one says he can't have mistresses.
> 
> Negi might probably invent some grand new spell with everyone's help to counter any negative side effects that might come around from all of this.



I didn't mean Arthas, I mean the new Lich King after Arthas defeats. Something like sealing himself for all eternity. 

Grand new spell? Who needs those spells when you have the power of friendship and harem at your side. This power is good enough to negate all evil/negative effect. Shown in previous chapter.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I didn't mean Arthas, I mean the new Lich King after Arthas defeats. Something like sealing himself for all eternity.
> 
> Grand new spell? Who needs those spells when you have the power of friendship and harem at your side. This power is good enough to negate all evil/negative effect. Shown in previous chapter.



O you mean, Bolvar?  I suppose that's possible.  It could even be something silly like throwing Lifemaker into the "Dead Zone" (DBZ reference from Garlic Junior). 

Yes, nakama power certainly seems to be the most powerful of forces lately.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> So assuming Lifemaker can change body hosts like it did with Nagi, just how would Negi beat Lifemaker without being possessed next?



Throwing a frog as he's dying so he transfers into that.

Or just sealing him instead beating him.

Or maybe have Asuna deal the final blow and maybe her magic cancel prevents him from possessing her.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 21, 2011)

The dual attack was pretty awesome, good that reunion finally happened. On the other hand it does seem like all the trouble for MW is suddenly gone and it would be lame if that was the great plan Negi was talking about all this time. But if that will be the case I just hope it's because Ken suddenly had an idea that will surpass even the MW arc.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

I think Negi being Negi will figure out a way of defeating LM without killing his father and getting possessed (maybe sealing him in CE?) but will still become Lifemaker.


Um, what I mean is that Lifemaker existence might be somehow necessary so Negi being his descendant might inherit the title and duties that come with it whatever they are.  He'll then reestablish Kingdom of Ostia and put Asuna on the throne and proceed to take care of all the bad things in MW starting with Megalomesembria senate. 

Now that would be a hell of an ending.



PDQ said:


> The title is interesting.  I like how it can be interpreted in two ways, to reflect Asuna's return or Nagi's.  Since Nagi is the partner of all the Ala Alba, he's the greatest partner to have.  Alternatively, since Asuna is Negi's most useful battle partner due to her magic cancel and Kanka, she's also his greatest partner.



Wait.. WHAT?

Nagi is partner of Ala alba since when?


I think the title is about Asuna, really.  When Negi thinks of his partner, he thinks about Asuna.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 21, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Wait.. WHAT?
> 
> Nagi is partner of Ala alba since when?
> 
> ...


Er, I clearly meant Rubra(I get them swapped).  Al and Jack are both his Pactio Partners.
So he would be the greatest partner in the world because their artifacts are incredible and not to mention in the general sense of the greatest teammate a person can have.

Negi's partner is Asuna, the guys(Ala Rubra) who rescued him have Nagi as their partner.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

So when is the movie due out?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

PDQ said:


> Er, I clearly meant Rubra(I get them swapped).  Al and Jack are both his Pactio Partners.
> So he would be the greatest partner in the world because their artifacts are incredible and not to mention in the general sense of the greatest teammate a person can have.
> 
> Negi's partner is Asuna, the guys(Ala Rubra) who rescued him have Nagi as their partner.



Now I get what you mean. But I still think the title concerned Asuna, since Nagi didn't return as anyone partner if you know what i mean. I interpreted it in pretty straightforward way - Asuna returns and she's Negi's best partner. Never though it could have something with Nagi who returns in rather different role.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> So when is the movie due out?



August 27th (Theaters)


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

Gene said:


> Volume 0 cover
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because I'm seeing it in color, but wow, Negi has grown.



Wait I just realized now, but.. Volume 0?!


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 21, 2011)

Its interesting to say the least..


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 22, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Wait I just realized now, but.. Volume 0?!


It's a gift given to those who go see the movie, it's an 18 page story(probably some extra set up for the movie) plus some other extras.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 22, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Now I get what you mean. But I still think the title concerned Asuna, since Nagi didn't return as anyone partner if you know what i mean. I interpreted it in pretty straightforward way - Asuna returns and she's Negi's best partner. Never though it could have something with Nagi who returns in rather different role.



The first time I saw "The Greatest Partner", it made me think Nagi was returning because who else could save them from the Lifemaker other than the person who beat him before, and he was their partner.  

But in retrospect, it now has a sense of irony in that he was their greatest partner, now he seems to be their greatest enemy.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 335 *(RAW)* is out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2011)

Given the RAW, looks like Chapter 336 is going to be the last chapter of the MW Arc.    Then rest assured we return to Mahora and the girls going frantic on Negi and then wanting their pactios as well.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a bit sad that we probably won't see Rakan for a while once Negi and the rest go back to Mahora.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm a bit sad that we probably won't see Rakan for a while once Negi and the rest go back to Mahora.



I'm sure the headmaster will step in and make Rakan a special guidance counselor or something. 

I want more Kotaro, no homo. He's been pushed aside ever since the start of this gaddam battle.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I want more Kotaro, no homo. He's been pushed aside ever since the start of this gaddam battle.



Forget it, Fate is Negi's New Best Friend now. Kotaro can go cry in a corner.

Also, since I post this every time this subject comes up:


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't like a tourney where the prize is to be Negi's bestfriend


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2011)

It is true that Negi's getting closer to Fate while Kotoro's getting the brush off, but on the bright side he's gotten massively popular with the girls.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2011)

BTW guys, what happened to Negima!? Neo manga? They stooped doing it after ch 29 and even skipped 10 chapters to get that far. Was it canceled or what?

Shame since it wasn't half bad.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> BTW guys, what happened to Negima!? Neo manga? They stooped doing it after ch 29 and even skipped 10 chapters to get that far. Was it canceled or what?
> 
> Shame since it wasn't half bad.



It had 7 volumes in it's run.  Chapter 29 was in volume 6.  I don't know about canceled, but it didn't exactly last very long.  Scan groups didn't have much interest in the manga though to last them until the end.

It was licensed by Del Rey.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeez defending her shota boosted Asuna into Asuna Smash! state.

Yay Emily is back. Well everyone is back.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

Destin said:


> It had 7 volumes in it's run.  Chapter 29 was in volume 6.  I don't know about canceled, but it didn't exactly last very long.  Scan groups didn't have much interest in the manga though to last them until the end.
> 
> It was licensed by Del Rey.



Well fuck. It doesn't come out where I am. Man what a shame.

Also it seems that there's continuation coming out. At least according to wikipedia 



Charcan said:


> Jeez defending her shota boosted Asuna into Asuna Smash! state.
> 
> Yay Emily is back. Well everyone is back.



Don' mess with Asuna's shota or you'll regret it


----------



## Ender (Aug 24, 2011)

yay! raw's out! we'll get the scan in a month


----------



## Weather (Aug 24, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I'm sure the headmaster will step in and make Rakan a special guidance counselor or something.




Fuck that.

He becomes the new PE teacher


----------



## Rene (Aug 24, 2011)

PE Teacher Rakan.

Best teacher ever man.

"And now we're gonna warm up with a relaxed jog. AROUND THE WORLD."


----------



## Ender (Aug 24, 2011)

^on your hands  or before breakfast


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2011)

^light speed or sound speed


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 24, 2011)

^ Thus causing upskirts


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

Unrelated observation about the chapter:

When Negi and Asuna combined, the sword the thing not only grown wings but it like doubled in size. It was big before but it becomes gigantic after.

........

I could probably made a whole slew of dirt jokes about the previous sentence but for today I'll pass.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> It's a gift given to those who go see the movie, it's an 18 page story(probably some extra set up for the movie) plus some other extras.



DUUUUUUUDE, Negima Volume 0 is totally awesome! It's volume 0, so that means it's like ZERO TIMES COOLER!!!!!! ....wait[/90s kid]



The_Evil said:


> BTW guys, what happened to Negima!? Neo manga? They stooped doing it after ch 29 and even skipped 10 chapters to get that far. Was it canceled or what?
> 
> Shame since it wasn't half bad.



Actually yes, it kind of was


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2011)

Chapter 335 (scan) is out.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 25, 2011)

"Clash of the Iinchos" chapter: imminent.

Discuss.


----------



## stream (Aug 25, 2011)

So now that Nagi has been found, there is only one person left that we do not know what happened to


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2011)

yes the damn boring stretched out war with breaks FINALLY ended.

gimme my comedy nao ken akamatsu.


----------



## Destin (Aug 26, 2011)

> *Negima Anime Film Altered 'Due to Production Issues'*
> 
> _Onstage cast appearance after Saturday screening pushed forward by 20 minutes_
> 
> ...



Source: 


O Shaft, procrastination is not the key. :rolleyes


----------



## Jugger (Aug 26, 2011)

So anime film starts going different route after this chapter and manga goes different route like in visual novel cool.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

So in the end Asuna just goes and magics the problem away. All that story development about Negi figuring out how to stop the corrosion of the magical world made pointless so that it could end with a deus ex... That's kinda irritating.

Oh well, I guess I'll just wait for the movie to come out maybe that will end this arc a little better.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> So in the end Asuna just goes and magics the problem away. All that story development about Negi figuring out how to stop the corrosion of the magical world made pointless so that it could end with a deus ex... That's kinda irritating.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll just wait for the movie to come out maybe that will end this arc a little better.



Asuna just prevented what Fate and the others were planning to do.
That doesn't prevent the world from going to shit like in Chao's Timeline.
That's where Negi's plan is coming into play.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Asuna just prevented what Fate and the others were planning to do.
> That doesn't prevent the world from going to shit like in Chao's Timeline.
> That's where Negi's plan is coming into play.



Then why are they waiting? If this is putting a bandaid on a wound then why is Negi not implementing his plan right now? Seeing as the world was on the verge of destruction I assumed Negi had a plan to stop it right then and there, yet their having a victory celebration instead. With this chapter being dubbed the finale to the magical world arc I'm going to need to see some kinda indication that Negi is still going to do something to fix it and so far I saw nothing.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 26, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Then why are they waiting? If this is putting a bandaid on a wound then why is Negi not implementing his plan right now? Seeing as the world was on the verge of destruction I assumed Negi had a plan to stop it right then and there, yet their having a victory celebration instead. With this chapter being dubbed the finale to the magical world arc I'm going to need to see some kinda indication that Negi is still going to do something to fix it and so far I saw nothing.


Negi said his plan would take about ten years (close to the time the magic world will collapse) and that it would even need the class presidents help to implement, so it looks like its a long term plan rather than something one can do right away. Anyway theres nothing wrong in celebrating a hard fought victory even if a short term one, plus Negi been declare the hero to the M.W its good publicity which will help went the time comes to overthrow the senate.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Then why are they waiting? If this is putting a bandaid on a wound then why is Negi not implementing his plan right now? Seeing as the world was on the verge of destruction I assumed Negi had a plan to stop it right then and there, yet their having a victory celebration instead. With this chapter being dubbed the finale to the magical world arc I'm going to need to see some kinda indication that Negi is still going to do something to fix it and so far I saw nothing.



Didn't Negi said it would take several years to accomplish ?

- ninja'd -


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Negi said his plan would take about ten years (close to the time the magic world will collapse) and that it would even need the class presidents help to implement, so it looks like its a long term plan rather than something one can do right away. Anyway theres nothing wrong in celebrating a hard fought victory even if a short term one, plus Negi been declare the hero to the M.W its good publicity which will help went the time comes to overthrow the senate.





Yagami1211 said:


> Didn't Negi said it would take several years to accomplish ?
> 
> - ninja'd -



Hmm if that's what he said then that does make me feel a little better about this end. However I still feel Asuna wishing away the destruction of the magical world as a Deus ex. Maybe I missed something again so I'll ask you guys, when was it established that Asuna could call upon the Great Grand Master Key? Was there any foreshadowing for that? The only time I can think that she could have learned how to use it was when she was hooked up to Fate's machine.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Asuna is possibly older then Eva.
She can do the shit because she's the imperial twilight princess shit and apparently that means you run shit.
Considering shes a descendant of the creator, it's not much of a stretch to say that she has some power to bring shit back.

Now what happens to the princess now that truth's being told.
Does Asuna assume some kind of duty or get locked in a tower, or buttfucked? What's the deal.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Asuna is possibly older then Eva.
> She can do the shit because she's the imperial twilight princess shit and apparently that means you run shit.
> Considering shes a descendant of the creator, it's not much of a stretch to say that she has some power to bring shit back.
> 
> ...



That I get, the problem I'm having is why is it *now* that she decides to display this amount of power? Fate had unlocked her memories a while ago, shouldn't she at that point have some clue on the extent of her powers? And if so why the hell did she just sit on her ass and wait for everyone else to come save her? With the amount of power she just displayed it's not really hard to imagine that she could have left anytime. 

I'm pretty sure now that the world knows they'll ask her to take some type of royal position, but she'll no doubt turn it down so that she can return with her class.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> That I get, the problem I'm having is why is it *now* that she decides to display this amount of power? Fate had unlocked her memories a while ago, shouldn't she at that point have some clue on the extent of her powers? And if so why the hell did she just sit on her ass and wait for everyone else to come save her? With the amount of power she just displayed it's not really hard to imagine that she could have left anytime.
> 
> I'm pretty sure now that the world knows they'll ask her to take some type of royal position, but she'll no doubt turn it down so that she can return with her class.



Because her memory was restored during this arc.
Because of this she just had a gigantic heroic blue screen of death during several weeks.
and she probably needed the key to perform this.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally this arc is over!


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Because her memory was restored during this arc.
> Because of this she just had a gigantic heroic blue screen of death during several weeks.
> and she probably needed the key to perform this.



I'm not really sure what you mean by "gigantic heroic blue screen of death". But concerning the key she could've just called it like she did here, it's obviously bound to her will kinda in the same way Negi's staff comes to him when he calls for it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Ken commented on the Negima! movie, and gave us some details what it's about:





> Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga creator Ken Akamatsu reported on Friday that he finally saw the completed version of this week's Negima Magister Negi Magi: Anime Final film on Thursday, and he acknowledged that the final film has changes from the original screenplay.
> 
> Like the manga that inspired it, the film follows a magic academy's young teacher and his all-female class. The film is part of a double feature with Hayate the Combat Butler! Heaven is a Place on Earth, and the two films will open together on Saturday.
> 
> ...




I wonder if the part about losing their memories might be one of the parts that might end differently in the manga, because it's rather sad.   Not to mention confusing since some of the girls have a connection to the magical world.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather the lost memory thing not ever happen in the manga. I mean consider someone like Yue who didn't care to much for her normal everyday life found magic and has since poured her heart and soul into it. And I don't think it works all that well within the context of the story since Al still had his card that he made with Nagi and that was well over 10 years.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like people forgot what Negi's original goal was. 

Before all that, don't you think the Magic Council or whatever they call that over there will make him a real Magister Magi?

He's damn overqualified for that now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Looks like people forgot what Negi's original goal was.



First I remember was impressing his bosses through school teaching teenage girls. While avoiding being discovered as being a mage.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe he failed? they_ did _ find out


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Win some lose some.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Maybe he failed? they_ did _ find out



that WAS one of the conditions right? or not?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

he said the manga diverge from the movie, but why do people even care what happens in the movie, the negima adventure into animation has been abysmal at best, the first series bombed, the second series was just a spinoff with its own manga, then a series of ovas now and then; this and rosario are probably the two shows in the most need of flat out reboots


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the damn synopsis or spoilers for the alternate ending?

I swear, if it becomes: 

1. some open-ended ending
2. something like the first anime series (asuna dying)
3. unviewable until the blu-ray comes out (which has the chance of .. never)
4. "let's go, asuna-san, everyone" after the final battle into the sunset
5. a dream that negi dreamt

i'll be fucking pissed. really.


----------



## stream (Aug 27, 2011)

I say the world is transformed into primordial soup, and it ends with Negi trying to strangle Asuna on a desert island


----------



## PDQ (Aug 27, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Then why are they waiting? If this is putting a bandaid on a wound then why is Negi not implementing his plan right now? Seeing as the world was on the verge of destruction I assumed Negi had a plan to stop it right then and there, yet their having a victory celebration instead. With this chapter being dubbed the finale to the magical world arc I'm going to need to see some kinda indication that Negi is still going to do something to fix it and so far I saw nothing.



In addition to time, he's probably also drained from his fight and needs time to recover.  Also some good PR might help with the effort.



Also, if the plot of the movie involves picking a partner, maybe the manga will go the direction of picking multiple partners like his father.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

only thing I am aware of is the ending B, well really its more like ending d or e, leans to him choosing asuna or at least thats what I heard


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2011)

its probably ASUNA


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 27, 2011)

Screw Asuna, she shouldn't get so much screen time and plot importance when there are so many better characters in the class


----------



## Rene (Aug 27, 2011)

Like the twins.


----------



## Destin (Aug 27, 2011)

More time needs to be made for Makie-chan.  I haven't seen enough of her lately.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

I want more Evangeline.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I want more Evangeline.



More Evangeline is always good.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 28, 2011)

Question:  If Negi were to pick a partner based on the artifact, who should he choose?  Asuna has a magic breaker sword, but I think Mind control is pretty broken.  Plus he could wear the earpiece himself after she activates it.  Or does the Catellite take it?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 28, 2011)

PDQ said:


> Question:  If Negi were to pick a partner based on the artifact, who should he choose?  Asuna has a magic breaker sword, but I think Mind control is pretty broken.  Plus he could wear the earpiece himself after she activates it.  Or does the Catellite take it?



I'll go with the sword. Last chapter showed how broken it truly is. As long as Negi and Asuna fight together there's no magic/ki user that could beat them. 
Catellite is flashy but it barely scratched Fate. Anyone who can be destroyed by it won't be a problem for Negi anyway.

The rest of them aren't in the running.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

PDQ said:


> Question:  If Negi were to pick a partner based on the artifact, who should he choose?  Asuna has a magic breaker sword, but I think Mind control is pretty broken.  Plus he could wear the earpiece himself after she activates it.  Or does the Catellite take it?



First girl almost always wins.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Kirito said:


> First girl almost always wins.



Not a bad thing in this case.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not a bad thing in this case.



I thought you said Evangeline was better?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually see Nodoka as a good choice, her artifact is one of the most broken in the series, able to mind read people like fate casually, id want that on my side. Give her a few years and she'd be an excellent anti-magic mind reader.


----------



## Rene (Aug 28, 2011)

Apperantly the Negima movie was really bad.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2011)

He will not pick a girl based on the artifact power, that's for sure. But Nodoka is a good choice, both artifact power-wise and not


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I actually see Nodoka as a good choice, her artifact is one of the most broken in the series, able to mind read people like fate casually, id want that on my side. Give her a few years and she'd be an excellent anti-magic mind reader.



Tape the pactio card for instant transmission? 



Rene said:


> Apperantly the Negima movie was really bad.



Synopsis now. It's been a long time since I've cared for MSN to this degree, and I don't want it to go to waste.


----------



## Weather (Aug 28, 2011)

Rene said:


> Apperantly the Negima movie was really bad.



Really? Why?

As for the partner.

He says: Everyone is my "partner" and we make a "Party"


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 28, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Screw Asuna, she shouldn't get so much screen time and plot importance when there are so many better characters in the class


chachamaru? 



Kirito said:


> I want more Evangeline.



this


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2011)

Rene said:


> Apperantly the Negima movie was really bad.



Does it matter? I heard that shit sold out. In like ten seconds or minutes.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 28, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I actually see Nodoka as a good choice, her artifact is one of the most broken in the series, able to mind read people like fate casually, id want that on my side. Give her a few years and she'd be an excellent anti-magic mind reader.


I agree.  While the sword can break almost anything, the mind reading has much more versatility, from figuring out spies/secret intentions/weaknesses/how to use things.  It's the ultimate political power.


Eternal Goob said:


> Not a bad thing in this case.


Even if she's your aunt?


----------



## armorknight (Aug 28, 2011)

So the movie is NegixAsuna right? That at least gives me a small sliver of hope that Ken breaks harem plot logic, and Negi ends up with a different girl (*coughNodokacough*) with more character.


----------



## stream (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah, a little detail: despite all the subtext, partner does not mean wife... You can partner with your aunt


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

PDQ said:


> I agree.  While the sword can break almost anything, the mind reading has much more versatility, from figuring out spies/secret intentions/weaknesses/how to use things.  It's the ultimate political power.
> 
> 
> > Power is the ultimate political power.
> > Nodoka's mind reading doesn't have much importance when you can blow up the country or some shit.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 29, 2011)

Some text spoilers for chapter 336:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> a daily life chapter with nothing big, no explanations,
> -- Negi, Asuna, Ayaka, and Chizuru are absented from school to meet with some "great people", Chizuru's family also seems to be super rich like Ayaka's.
> -- because Negi needs to travel a lot (to save the magic world?), Fate Averruncus is introduced as a substitute teacher by Shizuka just like Negi is for Takamichi. to be a teacher is Fate's wish.
> -- girls (Natsumi, Yue, Makie, Nodoka) got together planning a confession for Yue, only to have Fate shows up and telling them how busy Negi is going to be to save MW instead of playing house, Negi shows up asking girls to join him for tea, but is taking away by Fate, girls wondering why they are so friendly then realize that Fate may actually be their greatest romance rival.
> -- what is interesting is Fate talks to Negi about fixing the structure material (so is it physical, not magic?) of an "elevator", should be obvious to us what it meant.







Also a little late, but now that the Magic World arc is officialy over I did like to hear everyones opinion on it and how it compares to previews arcs. In my opinion the M.W arc has been the best arc so far, while it wasn't as consistently good as the festival arc and suffer for some pacing problems at the end it still had some great if not the best moments of the manga for example, Negi vs S.Eva (learning M.E), Tea vs Coffee, Negi vs Rakan, the ball after the kiss kiss carnival etc. The only two real complaints I have about the arc are:

1. The Climax - While not completely bad (it does set the stage for future arcs) the constant breaks and one sided nature of most fights really bring it down compare to other moments in the series.

2. Handling of M.E - While M.E served as a good power up, it also served as a good way to expand on Negi's character; Even though Negi's wish for revenge was brough up again (last time it was done by Graf Hermann) and it was proving truth by Negi completely losing control went confronted by Kurt, Negi himself never admits its to anyone else including himself even though accepting that part of himself was suppose to be one of the steps to mastering M.E. At the end he never does so (even though it would had also served as a good contrast with his father), which just makes Negi's desire for revenge seem more like a informed attribute instead of something real.


----------



## LifeMaker (Aug 29, 2011)

Long time no see everyone 

anyway, i liked the MW arc, it wasn't _ quite _ the festival arc in my opinion (but then i rate the festival arc as one of the best if not _ the _ best Shonen arc ever) but it was overall a solid 8.

The ending was too abrupt, but i did like Eva getting to show off, and the _ befriending _ of Fate was inevitable.

Im don't like the LM is Nagi twist, but i had a feeling it'd be happening. i want to see a good explaination from Al, Eishun and Konoemon now...

here's hoping for a volume of happy fun time in Mahora to change pace for a bit.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 29, 2011)

Small one page spoiler pick:


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2011)

Forthefun said:
			
		

> girls wondering why they are so friendly then realize that Fate may actually be their greatest romance rival.



If Negi ends up with Fate, that would be the most ultimate troll in manga for all time.   Especially when we been led down the harem route for years.  


Hmm, hopefully this means that Ken is going to redouble his efforts in making the ending be something to remember.


----------



## ForTheFun (Aug 29, 2011)

^^Sad to hear such bad news about the movie, it looks like Negima it's simpy not fated to have a top quality animated adaptation.


----------



## LifeMaker (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah. Someome write to Bill Gates and beg for him to fund a proper adaption for the full manga lol 

It's for world peace and all...


----------



## PDQ (Aug 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> PDQ said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.  While the sword can break almost anything, the mind reading has much more versatility, from figuring out spies/secret intentions/weaknesses/how to use things.  It's the ultimate political power.
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

PDQ said:


> That's like assuming torture works.  If the opponents are hardcore enough, they're not going to blab.  Dynamis certainly wouldn't have told how the key works.  Basically Nodoka has more potency than Rakan with the key



So what? The Key is a niche area that isn't going to come up in practical area's continually.
Her knowledge in it means very little, especially now going forward.
Nodoka's powers are rarely needed except for niche situations, when smashing the person in works better and is required 95% of the time. 
Unless she expands it's capabilities further, it's hardly some ultimate political power, her knowledge of peoples thoughts means very little if she doesn't have the power to act upon it, and except for situations like the key? Yeah she really doesn't have anything backing her up. 
If Nodoka's powers really matter going forward it's probably her ability to figure out where someone resides once she's read their mind.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

This chapter looks hilarious :33 Everyones reaction when Fate walks in the room to teach


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2011)

Nodoka's power only useful in the world where everyone is a normal people. In the world where people can casually blast the city or mountain, her power means nothing.

Oh, she can read my mind? Good, let kill her first. The reason why Nodoka still alive is due to the plot.

Political power? If your country saw Jack Rakan summons a huge magical sword and ready to throw toward your country, the first thing you want to do is make peace or beg for mercy. Also, isn't that Jack Rakan can read mind as well?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

The only thing that is lacking from Nodoka is a disposable camera.

EDIT: I was off when I said Rakan would be a teacher, but at least someone new was.



awesome pic from ANB too. i haven't visited that place in years


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow The art really improved a lot didn't it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

^ not sure if serious


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn you fate, using strange words.

Fate said about Negi "He's not yours anymore, he's mine now"

Makie, Yue and Natsumi : "  ! "

Negi comes : "Girls, can we take a tea and talk, I have some things to say."

Fate : "Negi-kun, wait. The evevator is still not functional and ... blah blah blah ..."

Girls : "They seems to be getting along really good."

Makie : "I won't lose !"

Fate - The strongest love rival enters the scene !


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefered the old art, it was more delicate and subtle... now the girls seem just too long and thin on some pages. But I guess you can say that they've matured.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

That's cause most of them wore loose coats. He's also showing that the girls are slowly growing up.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 31, 2011)

Well some have improved... if you know what I mean... Yue needs more spotlight.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> ^ not sure if serious



hmmm? The old chapter almost look like doodles when compared to the latest ones. 

Akamatsu style changed a lot during his career.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> If Negi ends up with Fate, that would be the most ultimate troll in manga for all time.   Especially when we been led down the harem route for years.



But who is to say albino constructs can't have feelings too.

ITT the harem thickens.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> hmmm? The old chapter almost look like doodles when compared to the latest ones.
> 
> Akamatsu style changed a lot during his career.



Really?

I think his artstyle changed from being Love Hina-ish to Shounen-ish.


----------



## White Rook (Sep 2, 2011)

New pactio card designs in Volume 0:


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 2, 2011)

Those are interesting


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 2, 2011)

Zazie's and Mana's look great .


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Mana with that gun would be super badass but I bet Negi'd be way too scared of Mana to smooch her


----------



## stream (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey, Akira is a mermaid... Nice!

I still want to know why she did not get a pactio.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2011)

nice pactios


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 2, 2011)

stream said:


> Hey, Akira is a mermaid... Nice!
> 
> I still want to know why she did not get a pactio.



Negi is obviously racist against mermaids, he ones almost drown and them bitches didn't even try to helpzaru


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it's more 'casue at the time Ako liked Negi(Nagi?) so she just didn't feel like doing it, especially since they became really close in this arc(Akira and Ako I mean).


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> chachamaru?



But of course



ForTheFun said:


> ^^Sad to hear such bad news about the movie, it looks like Negima it's simpy not fated to have a top quality animated adaptation.



Is you - know - who in it? Because if she is, I'm watching it no matter how bad it is 



Kirito said:


> The only thing that is lacking from Nodoka is a disposable camera.
> 
> EDIT: I was off when I said Rakan would be a teacher, but at least someone new was.
> 
> ...



Damn, going from a tiny fraction of a panel in the background to having 90% of her face cut off from the side. Talk about a lateral move


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Negi is obviously racist against mermaids, he ones almost drown and them bitches didn't even try to helpzaru



" I will save ALL Magic World inhabitants... except mermaids. Those sea whores can go fuck themselves for all I care zaru"


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2011)

A new challenger appears!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed.

That first panel on page 17 nearly had me cracking up.

Fate's transition into the academy has been pretty funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, didn't see that type of rivalry developing


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

So Fate wants to become a real boy, eh?

I love how Shizuna introduced Fate as "the Child Teacher in charge of you". You know, as if child teacher was an official post that's need to be taken.


The ending was especially funny.

Girls: "Confession time! Yay!"

Fate: " Lol No, we are serious shonen manga now, last thing we need is getting dragged back into the harem abyss. You secondary characters scram!"


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 3, 2011)

So this Negima movie, has anyone got a sub for it yet?


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 3, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> " I will save ALL Magic World inhabitants... except mermaids. Those sea whores can go fuck themselves for all I care zaru"





The_Evil said:


> So Fate wants to become a real boy, eh?
> 
> I love how Shizuna introduced Fate as "the Child Teacher in charge of you". You know, as if child teacher was an official post that's need to be taken.
> 
> ...



You know Fate just wants Negi all to himself



hcheng02 said:


> So this Negima movie, has anyone got a sub for it yet?



Subs normally come out after the dvd realise which I heard will be on April.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

so ummm

what are those 2 rich girls doing? and why is negima having a fate route too? is ken taking some coke or something


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 3, 2011)

Obviously we need some Yaoi option for Negi, after all, he has every other type of possible partner going, and his father did have rakan and Al as permanent pactio's, so...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Obviously we need some Yaoi option for Negi, after all, he has every other type of possible partner going, and his father did have rakan and Al as permanent pactio's, so...



There has to be some other way of forming pactios. I mean, it's just Chamo's fault everyone has to kiss.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 3, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Obviously we need some Yaoi option for Negi, after all, he has every other type of possible partner going, and his father did have rakan and Al as permanent pactio's, so...


The moment I see this kind of stuff in mah Negima I'm droping it.

And dude, what's with the OBVIOUSLY ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kirito said:


> so ummm
> 
> what are those 2 rich girls doing? and why is negima having a fate route too? is ken taking some coke or something



Come on, it's ok. We already have that in Naruto. It's popular nowadays.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Come on, it's ok. We already have that in Naruto. It's popular nowadays.



its NOT okay and you know it


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 3, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> The moment I see this kind of stuff in mah Negima I'm droping it.
> 
> And dude, what's with the OBVIOUSLY ?



I wasn't entirely serious, chill down, bro


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2011)

A new contendor 


Seriously though this would be less wierd as a harem if Negi WAS 16


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> The moment I see this kind of stuff in mah Negima I'm droping it.
> 
> And dude, what's with the OBVIOUSLY ?



> has continued to read negima despite the pedophilia
> is apparently shocked at yaoi
> has no real principles


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 3, 2011)

Pedophilia? Middle school girls falling for a kid is kinda silly indeed, but despite that I'm yet to see any sexual lust towards Negi, not to mention I don't think they are of age when you could call such attraction being a sign of pedophilia.

Shocked at yaoi? No, I know there are countless otakus that get high with this stuff, but I'm far from being like that, so seeing that kind of developement in a title I read would be throwing me off indeed, but luckily it's used more as a joking theme in Negima so far.

Am I a homophobic? No, I respect the fact that there are several sexual orientations and I respect the fact that men can love and share sexual attraction to each other. Do I want to read it in a work of fiction, where it's absolutely not necessary and would be used only as a joke/or as fanservice to yaoi fans? No, I don't want to.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2011)

*PPsycho* chill,* Lucaniel* is just trolling being Lucaniel.


Anyway boycrush aside, Fate actually made a valid point here. Negi is responsible for survival of entire world. That's enormous responsibility right here and if he fails the consequences will be beyond catastrophic. People who can't help him should at not get in his way.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, retarded haters try to bend the definitions of things like pedophilia to say Negima and stuff is full of it, yet when you point out that their own stretched definitions apply equally to the stuff they like they have no good counter and just flame you.

I remember one time when TWF was trying to claim i*c*st when it was still believed that Negi and Asuna were related by blood and all they had done was kiss (and not even romantically, but for a practical purpose). I mentioned how his favorite character made out with his sister once and all he could muster was "not the same thing, shut up"


----------



## armorknight (Sep 3, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, retarded haters try to bend the definitions of things like pedophilia to say Negima and stuff is full of it, yet when you point out that their own stretched definitions apply equally to the stuff they like they have no good counter and just flame you.
> 
> I remember one time when TWF was trying to claim i*c*st when it was still believed that Negi and Asuna were related by blood and all they had done was kiss (and not even romantically, but for a practical purpose). I mentioned how his favorite character made out with his sister once and all he could muster was "not the same thing, shut up"



To be fair though, I can understand the hatred for Negima in places like the OBD. Negima was really shitty in the beginning, and I can see why certain people wouldn't give it a chance to get better later. I myself thought at first that it would simply be another Love Hina but with a younger cast and slightly more focus on the supernatural. Glad I was wrong about that.

About the latest chapter, I can already feel the retarded yaoi fangirl rampage coming. Wondering what this elevator Fate mentioned is.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 3, 2011)

Again is "shitty" if you never follow another work of the author, I actually spec pretty much all this to happen.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 3, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Again is "shitty" if you never follow another work of the author, I actually spec pretty much all this to happen.



But Ken's major works before Negima were pretty much your typical harem crap though. It'd be hard for anyone to predict that Negima would evolve from a typical harem into a pretty epic shounen action series.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah but you state it was shitty because it was a harem, honestly if you know the author you would actually think of harem, still love hina already had some combats.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2011)

They hate it so much they resort to stuff like digging up random one-panel lines from unimportant scenes that most readers would even forget existed and harking on how they make the manga so awful. Or when I mentioned that the last 100 chapters have been pretty much non-stop action and excitement, they point out a scene they didn't like in one chapter and act as if that invalidates the entire statement, then post an ecchi scene from said chapter and sarcastically call it "non-stop excitement". Really, they go out of their way to look for any excuse to bash the manga, it's pretty obvious that nothing in it could ever satisfy them, short of the gruesome death of all of the characters.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 4, 2011)

armorknight said:


> To be fair though, I can understand the hatred for Negima in places like the OBD. Negima was really shitty in the beginning, and I can see why certain people wouldn't give it a chance to get better later. I myself thought at first that it would simply be another Love Hina but with a younger cast and slightly more focus on the supernatural. Glad I was wrong about that.
> 
> About the latest chapter, I can already feel the retarded yaoi fangirl rampage coming. Wondering what this elevator Fate mentioned is.


Some of us liked Love Hina and the early Negima chapters, just sayin...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2011)

The fanbase is what turned me off from MSN. I still like the series, I still read it, but please don't use it in the OBD. Fans and haters alike turn me off from it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 4, 2011)

The girls in Negima really starting to get my nerves. I don't know, probably because they are so easy and open and that made them not appealing.

*secretly want Negi end up with Fate*


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2011)

Kirito said:


> The fanbase is what turned me off from MSN. I still like the series, I still read it, but please don't use it in the OBD. Fans and haters alike turn me off from it.



I really don't recall any wankers of the series in the OBD, and besides the way Akamatsu takes care to quantify things means it was practically made for it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kirito said:


> The fanbase is what turned me off from MSN. I still like the series, I still read it, but please don't use it in the OBD. Fans and haters alike turn me off from it.



Is the fanbase really that bad ?
What happened ?



Kira-chan said:


> Some of us liked Love Hina and the early Negima chapters, just sayin...



Indeed, my good friend. .


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally i don't see why either haters or wankers should stop someone who is neither from mentioning Negima where or when one pleases...

otherwise you are just allowing 'tards to dominate which is never a good thing

@Edit: I liked the early Negima chapters myself, but Love Hina... i just prayed that Naru and Motoko would be eaten by tigers or somethin...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Personally i don't see why either haters or wankers should stop someone who is neither from mentioning Negima where or when one pleases...
> 
> otherwise you are just allowing 'tards to dominate which is never a good thing
> 
> @Edit: I liked the early Negima chapters myself, but Love Hina... i just prayed that Naru and Motoko would be eaten by tigers or somethin...



Otohime Mutsumi was the shit, though.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 4, 2011)

So someo e share my love for Mutsumi and tama


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, retarded haters try to bend the definitions of things like pedophilia to say Negima and stuff is full of it, yet when you point out that their own stretched definitions apply equally to the stuff they like they have no good counter and just flame you.
> 
> I remember one time when TWF was trying to claim i*c*st when it was still believed that Negi and Asuna were related by blood and all they had done was kiss (and not even romantically, but for a practical purpose). I mentioned how his favorite character made out with his sister once and all he could muster was "not the same thing, shut up"





this doesn't cover me, does it? name one thing i like which could be considered paedophilic

and eva turning into her adult form and staring at 10 yo negi's dick in her sauna/pool whatever is pretty paedophilic without 'stretching' any definitions




Endless Mike said:


> They hate it so much they resort to stuff like digging up random one-panel lines from unimportant scenes that most readers would even forget existed and harking on how they make the manga so awful. Or when I mentioned that the last 100 chapters have been pretty much non-stop action and excitement, they point out a scene they didn't like in one chapter and act as if that invalidates the entire statement, then post an ecchi scene from said chapter and sarcastically call it "non-stop excitement". Really, they go out of their way to look for any excuse to bash the manga, it's pretty obvious that nothing in it could ever satisfy them, short of the gruesome death of all of the characters.



do you actually want me to go through the damn thing and point out every instance of a pantyshot, sauna scene, or other blatant ecchi in a graph


----------



## armorknight (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I actually love ecchi in and of itself. I just don't like it when ecchi is used to excuse a bad plot and execution, which is almost always the case unfortunately. I'm one of those crazy people who likes manga with a good story and lots of nice ass to boot. Why must they be so hard to find?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Personally i don't see why either haters or wankers should stop someone who is neither from mentioning Negima where or when one pleases...
> 
> otherwise you are just allowing 'tards to dominate which is never a good thing
> 
> @Edit: I liked the early Negima chapters myself, but Love Hina... i just prayed that Naru and Motoko would be eaten by tigers or somethin...



I liked Motoko, she was badass



Lucaniel said:


> this doesn't cover me, does it? name one thing i like which could be considered paedophilic



I'd need to see a list of everything you like first. Believe it or not, I don't keep a mental inventory of that kind of thing.



> and eva turning into her adult form and staring at 10 yo negi's dick in her sauna/pool whatever is pretty paedophilic without 'stretching' any definitions



Yet people call her an underage loli when they object to fanservice of her....



> do you actually want me to go through the damn thing and point out every instance of a pantyshot, sauna scene, or other blatant ecchi in a graph



Because ecchi is automatically bad? Some people like it, some people don't, some people simply don't give a darn.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 4, 2011)

Motoko was mostly why I liked Love Hina (her, her character development, and her sister), don't be hatin'.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 5, 2011)

Now that im re-reading 1000% battle, that chapter had the best exchange of Magic, physical combat and pure skill, as well as ingenuity.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 6, 2011)

Canon Rap has some news for chap 337


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks to me every girl is going to have a chunk of a chapter of spotlight in-between arcs here.

Just what I wanted


----------



## stream (Sep 6, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Canon Rap has some news for chap 337



Ooh boy, EM is going to be pleased


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 6, 2011)

stream said:


> Ooh boy, EM is going to be pleased



I hope so


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 6, 2011)

Of love hina my favorites where Mutsumi Otohime... ohh you sly manipulator, smarter than pretty much everyone there.

Motoko was kinda cute, and lol Tama it's awsome.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 6, 2011)

Eeeeh.....


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I'd need to see a list of everything you like first. Believe it or not, I don't keep a mental inventory of that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't expect you to. conversely, i expected you to recollect something i like which is paedophilic if you accused me of hypocrisy on that score. unreasonable?


*Spoiler*: __ 



eyeshield 21, one piece, fullmetal alchemist, great teacher onizuka, vinland saga, vagabond, berserk, monster, 20th century boys, abara, biomega, REAL, slam dunk, the lucifer and biscuit hammer, black lagoon

FLCL, darker than black, samurai champloo, cowboy bebop, code geass, baccano!, genshiken, gundam 00, tengen toppa gurren lagann, the girl who leapt through time

lucifer, sandman, transmetropolitan, daredevil (miller, bendis and brubaker runs), all-star superman, the authority, planetary, astonishing x-men, various batman arcs (especially morrison), green arrow, catwoman (brubaker), birds of prey (simone)




what i can think of atm

and of course they do, because she spends most of the bloody manga ten years old? just because i gave you one example of reverse pedophilia...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> what i can think of atm



Just curious, have you ever liked anything written by John Byrne?



> and of course they do, because she spends most of the bloody manga ten years old? just because i gave you one example of reverse pedophilia...



You can cling to that example, but it's not as if her behavior is presented in the manga as particularly acceptable or desirable, when she did something remotely like that another time in front of others she got a kick to the face.

Edit: I'm sure curious about the next chapter now going by the spoilers, and it seems veeeery Chachamaru-centric so at least someone here won't be disappointed...


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 7, 2011)

Raws are out: this


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm...where my spoilers  

Good. And damn site glitched me so I couldn't get to the last page


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Raws are out: this



Imagination Chachamaru is 

The cats came back.

There's Chachazero, and more Yue.

As long as the twins don't have a whole pointless chapter again, I dig.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Imagination Chachamaru is
> 
> The cats came back.
> 
> ...



All great points But you forgat to mentain that godly cellphone reception, I wish my cellphone were that good


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> i didn't expect you to. conversely, i expected you to recollect something i like which is paedophilic if you accused me of hypocrisy on that score. unreasonable?
> 
> berserk



Child rape, way more explicit than anything in Negima



> code geass



LOL, and you criticize people for liking Negima 



> tengen toppa gurren lagann



The characters start as teenagers and you cannot deny there is fanservice in this.



> what i can think of atm



You missed a lot of very popular stuff in the OBD...



> and of course they do, because she spends most of the bloody manga ten years old? just because i gave you one example of reverse pedophilia...



She's hundreds of years old. The appearance of her body is really irrelevant to the age of her mind.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Child rape, way more explicit than anything in Negima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because berserk uses it for fanservice? never is it presented as anything other than repugnant and horrifying. miura's moral compass is not an issue.

? the only young characters in there, nunnally and the chinese princess, are never less than fully clothed that i can recall and never used for fanservice, sooo

oh, whoops: kamen rider. that's pretty much what i missed. all that rampant pedophilia in kamen rider

that's the same bullshit argument people use to post hiyori porn even though she looks about twelve, so i give that no credence and find it extremely disappointing that you'd consider using it


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> because berserk uses it for fanservice? never is it presented as anything other than repugnant and horrifying. miura's moral compass is not an issue.



And as Charcan pointed out, Eva's actions aren't usually presented as good either



> ? the only young characters in there, nunnally and the chinese princess, are never less than fully clothed that i can recall and never used for fanservice, sooo



Point flew over your head, that was just a sarcastic dig at you liking the show, which many OBDers regard as horrible (MdB for example). I have never watched it myself though so I can't say.



> oh, whoops: kamen rider. that's pretty much what i missed. all that rampant pedophilia in kamen rider



That's all you missed? 



> that's the same bullshit argument people use to post hiyori porn even though she looks about twelve, so i give that no credence and find it extremely disappointing that you'd consider using it



Uh... do you know the purpose of consent laws? It's to prevent people taking advantage of children who are not mentally mature enough to make adult decisions. That doesn't apply at all in this case. Not that I like seeing it, but there's nothing wrong with Eva engaging in sexual behavior. If your physical development suddenly stopped at a young age, would you want to remain a virgin for your entire life?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> And as Charcan pointed out, Eva's actions aren't usually presented as good either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a clear difference between the sexualised presentation of eva's actions and the shit that goes on in berserk, which is horrifying in all aspects and usually also tends to end in death for the rapists

ah, the 'point' flew over my head that you actually have no criticism to make beyond 'other people in the obd don't like it'. cool. what a devastating 'point'

well jeez mike, just tell me what you think i missed, then

and stop confusing in-story with out of story perceptions. in story, that might be a reasonable explanation. but from a reader's perspective, whatever the canonical explanation, it's a sexualised ten year old. which is wrong regardless of what it's explained away by

incidentally, i don't recall pedophilia in berserk  the closest thing i can think of is the creepy king who made advances on his daughter after griffith deflowered her...and that wasn't particularly graphic


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm going to bed after this post, BTW.



Lucaniel said:


> there's a clear difference between the sexualised presentation of eva's actions and the shit that goes on in berserk, which is horrifying in all aspects and usually also tends to end in death for the rapists



Eva never raped anyone (that we know of, at least )



> ah, the 'point' flew over my head that you actually have no criticism to make beyond 'other people in the obd don't like it'. right



It was a sarcastic jab... a jest... a joke, if you will. People often accuse me of taking things too seriously, but here you are.



> well jeez mike, just tell me what you think i missed, then



Perhaps a series that features gratuitous scenes of a middle - aged lesbian trying to rape a 14 - year - old girl?



> and stop confusing in-story with out of story perceptions. in story, that might be a reasonable explanation. but from a reader's perspective, whatever the canonical explanation, it's a sexualised ten year old. which is wrong regardless of what it's explained away by



But she's not ten years old. Only degenerates like Yokai are turned on by her in her child form anyway.



> incidentally, i don't recall pedophilia in berserk



So let me get this straight:

Fanservice of girls who are not even underage in the country the media was made in, that doesn't even feature anything explicit, is pedophilia, but people graphically raping little children isn't. Got it. 



> the closest thing i can think of is the creepy king who made advances on his daughter after griffith deflowered her...and that wasn't particularly graphic



I wasn't particularly fond of that part either. But you know what? It didn't interfere with the plot, so I just ignored it.

Oh, and if you want I can show you a panel from the Kamen Rider Spirits manga featuring 2 naked children.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm going to bed after this post, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right

difference is, mike...that wasn't actually funny 

lesbian...? i genuinely have no idea what you're talking about. i'm serious

and when i said i don't recall any, i literally meant what you're referring to. i don't recall these scenes. i'm not making a distinction between them, i have no knowledge of their existence


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> there's a clear difference between the sexualised presentation of eva's actions and the shit that goes on in berserk, which is horrifying in all aspects and usually also tends to end in death for the rapists



Because they are usually beyond redemption and inhabit a hopeless backwards world. Negima! and Eva are nothing of the sort, and there's nothing wrong with that. If she was written like her Berserk analogue, by now she'd have had Chachamaru in a torture chamber for weeks at least instead of giving her the level of freedom she currently enjoys, for having the gall of entertaining thoughts for her boy toy. But by all means focus on a scene from who knows how many chapters ago.



> and that wasn't particularly graphic



Licking his sleeping daughter's breasts while having the creepiest old man face ever. And you get upset by Negima? 

All this makes me think you should check out Gunsmith Cats. It has badass crime busting and gunplay action, and Bean Bandit is badass like Rakan is badass.


----------



## stream (Sep 7, 2011)

Chachamaru winding up herself... This is getting less and less subtle


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2011)

so where is the chapter


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Kirito said:


> so where is the chapter



Not translated yet, I would give it a few more days before it is out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, my fucking internet was crapping out again



Lucaniel said:


> right
> 
> difference is, mike...that wasn't actually funny



Or maybe you just didn't think it was funny because it was a joke made at the expense of something you like? 



> lesbian...? i genuinely have no idea what you're talking about. i'm serious



JJBA part 7. Not that I dislike part 7, I actually find it to be excellent, it's just that scene was a little...:S



> and when i said i don't recall any, i literally meant what you're referring to. i don't recall these scenes. i'm not making a distinction between them, i have no knowledge of their existence



Which is pretty much the same for me and most of the scenes Negima haters pull out to try to bash the series. They're usually short things in one page or panel that I (and I suspect most readers) would find completely forgettable after reading them, but certain people pick through the manga with a fine-toothed comb to find anything they consider objectionable and then parade it in the faces of the fans. In fact when I went to look up such scenes myself I didn't even know which arc they were in, and it took me a lot of digging through different chapters.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2011)

indeed  go chacha...


----------



## stream (Sep 12, 2011)

"Um... are you there, Bea-san? She's doing it again. Please stop her." 

Love the way they talk into the invisible magic phone, too! Much better than having a weird artifact.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 12, 2011)

So I guess this chapter more directly confirmed that Negi is now some kind of immortal demon thing.


----------



## Weather (Sep 12, 2011)

Chachamaru!!!!

Goddammit too much love this chapter!!!
And yeah Negi is definitively a Demon now as he programmed his work for about A hundred years.

Looking foward to more.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

nice chapter, with lots of cha cha, where is mike


----------



## mailer-daemon (Sep 12, 2011)

With the ambassador thing.... so it was hinted that the people in the Magic and Human World will try to peacefully co-exist?


----------



## Gene (Sep 12, 2011)

Opened up chapter and first page is Chachamaru masturbating.

Ken, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Enjoyable chapter and Chachamaru is adorable as always.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2011)

A robot getting herself off, I don't think that's ever happened before.  

Go Chacha!  



BTW, is it me or does it look like Yue just took herself out of the competition for Negi's girl?


----------



## Amae (Sep 13, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> BTW, is it me or does it look like Yui just took herself out of the competition for Negi's girl?


Yue is slowing building her own harem starting with the Class rep.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm definitely liking these last couple of chapters, want to see at least another 6-7 chapters like this covering the other key girls 

a Ku/Mana/Kaede chapter would work
as would a Makie/Yuna/Akira/Ako chapter
Ayaka/Asuna/bit of Negi at the end

... so many juicy options


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

so um ...

what is negi campaigning for? world peace?


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Support for his plan I guess...

But yeah, I have no doubt that World Peace will also be on his eventual agenda, if only to please Fate-kun


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

you know i somehow find it ironic that i said world peace in my previous post when the miss universe pageant just ended


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Miss Mundus Magicus.

Now thatd be a contest


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

well okay if that's how you want to do it 

battle start

finalists:

chachamaru
evangeline
asuna
kufei

3rd runner up: kufei
2nd runner up: asuna
1st runner up: chachamaru
miss mundus magicus: eva

come at me


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

They are Miss Mundus Vetus


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

vetus magicus whatever

magicus women pale with class 3-a anyway


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Amae said:


> Yue is slowing building her own harem starting with the Class rep.



Emily's totally tsundere for Yue.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't care  a chapter with Yue is a good chapter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2011)

Could have done without the reappearence of the orgasmo key...though it was a decent chapter, and the switch from Chachamaru to Yue saved it in my opinion


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Could have done without the reappearence of the orgasmo key...though it was a decent chapter, and the switch from Chachamaru to Yue saved it in my opinion



The moment when she can be recharged just by Negi touching her hasn't come yet, give it time.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

So anyone else think Negi's plan to save the MW is a massive series of solar sattelites around Mars linked to power plants in Mundus Magicus generating magic similar to the curse that binds Evas power in Mahora?


----------



## Weather (Sep 13, 2011)

Charcan said:


> The moment when she can be recharged just by Negi touching her hasn't come yet, give it time.



When this happens... ohhh boy


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2011)

Any wind of Spoilers for this week? or is this break week


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

New chapter on September 21.

Research time.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2011)

Charcan said:


> New chapter on September 21.
> 
> Research time.



sweet


----------



## pikachuwei (Sep 14, 2011)

this must be mike's favourite chapter of all


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder how Akamatsu will link these chapters to the next story arc.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2011)

He's done well to do so before, there may be a small detail nobody thinks of that he'll use


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Saint Seiya/Negima crossover:


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Weather (Sep 14, 2011)

...

Why the hell Ako is there?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Weather said:


> ...
> 
> Why the hell Ako is there?



Maybe she's a Leo.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nice chapter, with lots of cha cha, where is mike



I'm around 



Kirito said:


> well okay if that's how you want to do it
> 
> battle start
> 
> ...



Switch the last two 



pikachuwei said:


> this must be mike's favourite chapter of all



Haven't read it yet, actually. Have to finish Kamen Rider Spirits first.


----------



## Weather (Sep 17, 2011)

> Haven't read it yet, actually. Have to finish Kamen Rider Spirits first.



YOU.HAVE.TO

It will be you favorite one, that I can assure you


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2011)

This chapter felt like some filler up until Yue appeared...

Meh.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 17, 2011)

Weather said:


> YOU.HAVE.TO
> 
> It will be you favorite one, that I can assure you



Hey, don't rush me. I do things at my own pace 

Also if any of you are under the impression that I would like a chapter just because it had a lot of fanservice of my favorite character, you're wrong. I'd much rather have character development, introspection, etc.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 17, 2011)

In short a .... overheated, overclocked Chachamaru isn't enough


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 17, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Also if any of you are under the impression that I would like a chapter just because it had a lot of fanservice of my favorite character, you're wrong. I'd much rather have character development, introspection, etc.



Riiiiiight, good thing it has both so you have a excuse ready went you get around to saying you love the chapter .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Riiiiiight, good thing it has both so you have a excuse ready went you get around to saying you love the chapter .



Yeah I liked the final bit with Chachamaru. No fanservice in that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 17, 2011)

Good, then I look forward to it


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 17, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Yeah I liked the final bit with Chachamaru. No fanservice in that.



Same here, in all seriousness I do like her character I just find it amusing that her two leading character moments are both preceded by the orgasmo key.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, at least she has a life's goal now, and that is something Eva can respect 

so that makes Satsuki and Chacha who have their future career plans set in stone


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

If Ken can balance his ecchi and real character development moments, then there's no harm in that. People trying to be mature, really. Don't tell me you read this manga for the fighting at first, or for the magic? 

I admit, I first read this for the ecchi, but time passed and I appreciated the battles more, e.g. Mahora Festival, which I consider better than Magic World.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 17, 2011)

I like both parts of it. I admit it freely


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 17, 2011)

Kirito said:


> If Ken can balance his ecchi and real character development moments, then there's no harm in that. People trying to be mature, really. Don't tell me you read this manga for the fighting at first, or for the magic?
> 
> I admit, I first read this for the ecchi, but time passed and I appreciated the battles more, e.g. Mahora Festival, which I consider better than Magic World.



For the magic.


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 17, 2011)

Chapter 338 text spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> -- Fate the teacher (death level) chalk attack.
> -- Ayaka teaming up with Negi for space development with the goal of TERRAFORMING MARS.
> -- Chiu is the main lead this chapter, including fan service after a Negi sneeze.
> -- 339 will involve Ken doing BIG BACKGROUNDS, this mean we will be entertained by a new location, (space station? Ayaka Enterprise?) Negi's plan to save Mars should be forthcoming.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds interesting, so it's Chisame's spotlight chapter. Nice


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it be something if the Class tried the chalk trick against Fate like they did with Negi and Fate just takes it and makes no reaction then he solos the Class.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like the idea of Terraforming Mars.



Such a good idea, gg Akamatsu.


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder how they'll get it done with their knowledge and magic.  I could ways bring up points like is there even a strong enough magnetic sphere on Mars from a molten core, good ozone layer development, sufficient solar rays to keep the planet warm and give life to vegetation, acceptable moon to keep the planet in a constant alignment when rotating to avoid erratic climate changes, etc. etc. etc.  I'm not worried though, magic solves problems in style.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 17, 2011)

true problem with terra-forming mars or venus for that matter is hydrogen. most of it's been blasted off the planets by solar storms. meaning that the planets as a whole have a reduced nature because of the loss of h+. Ozone and stronger magnetic fields need to be induced. If you blasted mars with comets from ort cloud then we may be able to convert it into a habitable zone. As for venus it has a serve issues as well, not sure how to resolve them. 

but this is a manga so chachamaru can wave a hand at mars and it will magically sprout grass.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

They'll Total Recall the plot.

"Come on Lifemaker! You got what you want. Give those people airrrrr!"


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol, it'd be funny if it were like Spore's way of terraforming.  Millions of years condensed into a few minutes.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

They could use a Genesis Device


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 19, 2011)

My guess is terraforming the base object a dimension is anchored to might reduce the magical needs of the spell making it more sustainable...

And then that web of power plants and solar satellites I envisage should sort the rest


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Although if the entire magic world is breaking down, doesn't that include its inhabitants as they are magical constructs? Terraforming won't fix that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Although if the entire magic world is breaking down, doesn't that include its inhabitants as they are magical constructs? Terraforming won't fix that



Maybe they'll vessel them somehow. Enter Eva and her knowledge of puppets.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Although if the entire magic world is breaking down, doesn't that include its inhabitants as they are magical constructs? Terraforming won't fix that



yeah, one would assume terraforming is only part of the plan


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Shunsui could potentially even "play dead"

Chachamaru doll.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Charcan said:


> trapping the opponent with kido
> 
> Chachamaru doll.



Looks pretty cute.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Looks pretty cute.



Yeah some nice work done there.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread showing up in my CP reminds me that I need to get caught up with the latest chapters. I'm over 15 chapter behind lol.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> This thread showing up in my CP reminds me that I need to get caught up with the latest chapters. I'm over 15 chapter behind lol.



Happens to me all the time, I read manga in huge chunks after taking long breaks anyway


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 20, 2011)

Reading or watching things in bulk is usually more enjoyable anyway. Especially when it's a quality series.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 21, 2011)

Chachamaru is so cute, kawaii, moe, etc.

But I still think Negi should be with Nodoka.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 21, 2011)

I concur 

However Ken has done a good job of making lots of the pairings acceptable so I could accept many different outcomes


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 21, 2011)

New feat: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 When he sneezes he goes RT2


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 21, 2011)

Let's just hope he doesn't do that in class he'd be arrested


----------



## Ender (Sep 21, 2011)

he's become pure boss  forget leaving behind panties and bras and shit, he's now a pro at nudifying women


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Chachamaru is so cute, kawaii, moe, etc.
> 
> But I still think Negi should be with Nodoka.



Nodoka or Yue. Librarians unite.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 21, 2011)

Or Nodoka _ and _ Yue, you know Nodoka wants it...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 21, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Or Nodoka _ and _ Yue, you know Nodoka wants it...



Librarians unite, indeed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2011)

This is why I like Chisame.  She has her cute side and the "dont F with me" side.  

But damn, the bottom of Page 2.  I imagine she's wearing panties, but part me says, "there no panties".   Guess Ken read the latest TLR chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

Fate dosen't take shit from his students, they better not try to pull anything on him like they did with Negi. 


And the first two pages made pervs everywhere very happy.

Talking heavy chapter so can't wait for trans, and man I'm hypped up for the next week.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice calcs in that blog. Impressed


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 22, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Nice calcs in that blog. Impressed


Thanks!



Charcan said:


> I love volume extras.
> 
> They also show Akamatsu's breaks aren't just for living the life:



I'm guessing your talking about the scan about Rakan's Tower, and yet I agree a lot of the things he talks about in the extras are really neat and that info about the tower made the calc a lot easier. Though  I wish I could had found it before, and not had to do all that work I did getting the width of the tower.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Nodoka or Yue. Librarians unite.


I miss the old times where Nodoka and Yue were always together. Now Yue hangs out with the Valkyries.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I also think it's amazing how much work and detail Akamatsu puts into the manga and the extras


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> I miss the old times where Nodoka and Yue were always together. Now Yue hangs out with the Valkyries.



I'm glad she gained those friends actually. It's gaining amnesia what was problematic. Let's see what happens later.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

Negima review:


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 26, 2011)

^ So many stabbing threats, I swear Ken probably has read Negimaru before.

^^Nice read as always.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhh a Tsuntsun moment, so nice.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2011)

terraforming mars?


----------



## Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL even Negi thinks that his sneezing has become a joke 

And the Tsuntsun Chisame is cute in her own way.

By the way, it is just me or is Fate actually a much better teacher than Negi? He actually has control of the class


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe something never brought up before, when Fate first arrived in the classroom Chachamaru threatened him with the tracker for her satellite cannon, does this mean the satellite somehow moved from Mars orbit to Earth orbit?


----------



## Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Maybe something never brought up before, when Fate first arrived in the classroom Chachamaru threatened him with the tracker for her satellite cannon, does this mean the satellite somehow moved from Mars orbit to Earth orbit?



It IS magic, so maybe when the artifact is summoned so is the satellite?

Just a theory.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

I was thinking that too, but there's the fact that it was built by Chao so it might not work like a normal artifact.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 27, 2011)

RT2 Sneeze...


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 27, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I was thinking that too, but there's the fact that it was built by Chao so it might not work like a normal artifact.



I don't see how that fact that Chao made it would make any diffenrence, the artifacts the other girls use have been noted to have existed before they got there contracts so I pressume someone else most have made them as well.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 27, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> ^ So many stabbing threats, I swear Ken probably has read Negimaru before.
> 
> ^^Nice read as always.



Yeah, I was thinking that too.  When she said stabbing him then stabbing herself I was "Whoa!  Whoa!  Wait a minute!  Okay... just got nasty flashbacks from that one doujin where she gets raped while pretending to be Asuna..."!  Please do not go that route, Akamatsu-sensei!  Not even as a joke!


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 27, 2011)

"Afternoon
339 spoiler pic.


----------



## Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Fate in a... karaoke?


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 27, 2011)

Weather said:


> Fate in a... karaoke?



And with a perfect score!


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to what I heard the cheerleaders are out on a date with the age up Fate, Kotaro and Negi.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> And with a perfect score!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Guess they dumped their boyfriends.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 28, 2011)

so funny! can't wait to see it translated


----------



## stream (Sep 28, 2011)

This is not making the cheerleaders any more important to the story, but I'm looking forward to the chapter!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2011)

ROFL @ Fate.

Girls : Nagi-san ! And you ! You're Fate !
Fate : What are you talking about ? My name is Fa ...Fetus !


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man, Fate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

The Albino of Mass Destruction is singing to cheerleaders? Ag?rrenlo!


----------



## Gene (Sep 28, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> "Afternoon
> 339 spoiler pic.


oh lawd what is this i don't even


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler for chapter 340:

*Spoiler*: __ 






> -Asuna finally reappears.
> -More Negi crossdressing goodness.
> -Ayaka and Chizuru Pactio (BE AFRAID!).
> 
> Also, there's no chapter the week of October 12th (kinda was wondering about that, given what I read in Ken Akamatsu's diary page).


Spoiler Pic!

Doesn't really sounds like it can beat a trolling/karaoke singing Fate chapter, and i'm not happy to hear about the return of crossdressing Negi (or the lack of a chapter the week after), but i'm going to wait and see if it can suprise me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 1, 2011)

It seems to be that Ken is trying to callback to as much of the pre/early festival manga as possible, which is just before where the manga got serious before. This is no bad thing, and i thus expect the rest of this volume to be the same, before we kick it up a notch, and someone sabotages the space elevator or something like that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Spoiler for chapter 340:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hadn't thought about it until this, but... man, I'm glad Chizuru is back. Besides bits like slapping Herrman and traumatizing Kotaro, she's been total background.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, i think she must have some magical history in her family somewhere, to be able to penetrate herman's defences, so that should all come out in the wash i reckon


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2011)

That's what I like with Negima, Akamatsu never lose his touch and still has the same feeling as before.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's what I like with Negima, Akamatsu never lose his touch and still has the same feeling as before.



I totally agree with this post and wish to subscribe to your newsletter!

Seriously though, 'tis a great point


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Two more pics!
> showing.



I think I'm seeing wrong but... IS THAT INCHO MAKING A PACTIO?!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Weather said:


> I think I'm seeing wrong but... IS THAT INCHO MAKING A PACTIO?!



She's sucking his face/soul out and maybe also interested in a Pactio, yes.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuna let her hair down, i see.... Wait *IS THAT NEGI*?!?

I got trolled.

Damn you akamatsu, you dirty, troll you!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2011)

How many fapped to Negi dressed like a female student ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, if ashamed cosplay Negi returned after who knows how many chapters, I still harbor hope for the trolltastic return of Dark Nodoka.


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Well, if ashamed cosplay Negi returned after who knows how many chapters, I still harbor hope for the trolltastic return of Dark Nodoka.



Even better, this time she was NOT drawn by Haruna


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

She's still one of my favorite comedic moments in the whole series.


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm actually hoping for moar SetsunaXKonoka yuri.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

At this rate they'll show their wedding in the finale.


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

Wouldn't be that nice?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Weather said:


> Wouldn't be that nice?



Maybe if it's a combo wedding and Rakan catches all the bouquets.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> How many fapped to Negi dressed like a female student ?






Weather said:


> I'm actually hoping for moar SetsunaXKonoka yuri.


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

Say what you like Basilikos.

It is the most pure love shown in the series except maybe Nagi and Arika.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Arika was a royal tsundere.



Alas it could never be.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 1, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Maybe if it's a combo wedding and Rakan catches all the bouquets.



1 would end in Chisame arms.


----------



## urca (Oct 2, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Well, if ashamed cosplay Negi returned after who knows how many chapters, I still harbor hope for the trolltastic return of Dark Nodoka.


when did this 'dark nodoka' thing happen?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

urca said:


> when did this 'dark nodoka' thing happen?



When Paru used her Pactio powers to troll Yue.

I didn't see it coming, hence the funny.


----------



## urca (Oct 2, 2011)

Charcan said:


> When Paru used her Pactio powers to troll Yue.
> 
> I didn't see it coming, hence the funny.


 page or chapter plz,dw about the spoilers if its a spoiler .


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, that was amusing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

urca said:


> page or chapter plz,dw about the spoilers if its a spoiler .



the Espada.
the Espada.

Lul.


----------



## Weather (Oct 2, 2011)

Always amusing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder what Ero Nodoka was going to do.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 2, 2011)

Threesome and is canon even to good Nodoka.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe Ero/Dark Nodoka is a glimpse to the future of the character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope they get back to negi being the main focus, for the last few chapters it has been focusing on the girls with him only showing up for a panel or two.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Kid's kinda busy. I welcome the change of pace.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 2, 2011)

Dark Nodoka was funny 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I hope they get back to negi being the main focus, for the last few chapters it has been focusing on the girls with him only showing up for a panel or two.



I agree with Charcan on this, the change of pace is welcome and i'm really looking forward to the release of chapter 339. The only problem I have with it, is that I have never like how Negi is portray went looking through the girls perspective i.e as all cutesy and adorable.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

fuck Negi.
It's time for Kotaro gaiden.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2011)

No. Its called Negima for a reason. Akamatsu can make some spinoff if he wants a manga purely from the girls perspective.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No. Its called Negima for a reason. Akamatsu can make some spinoff if he wants a manga purely from the girls perspective.



But we already have these chapters.

I hope Chachazero is next.

As in, more than appearing besides Eva.


----------



## Markness (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like we haven't seen the last of Nagi (Negi Nagi, that is) and Kojirou. And Fate's adult form has a name now, too. 



Charcan said:


> Kid's kinda busy. I welcome the change of pace.



Same here. If the other characters didn't get any development, there would be no point in drawing them. They'd end up like Kurapika. He was built up and then fell to the wayside.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, remember Negi is currently in bookworm mode while the dust is settled down. That's a great chance to show the rest of the massive cast.

Edit: Is Kotaro singing about Kamen Rider, there?


----------



## Osiris (Oct 3, 2011)

Fate's face in the middle of page 10 is going to be my go-to picture for expressing disdain.


----------



## Gene (Oct 3, 2011)

Funny chapter, I thought. It's been too long since these sort of antics and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 3, 2011)

Fate is quickly becoming one of my favorite characters in the series:33.


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

i hope he gets the coffee lady back :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 3, 2011)

And in comes the Negima-basher


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 3, 2011)

Fate was funny, but I dont generally like another male character in a manga because  they usually ruin the harem, I mean now kotaro is getting a second girl, fate as well, what the crap akamatsu ; then again this is the same guy who had keitaro pick naru over shinbou and motoko


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> And in comes the Negima-basher



What did he say?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2011)

^He probably linked the article I told you about.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2011)

What does that have to do with Negima?


----------



## Weather (Oct 3, 2011)

> ^He probably linked the article I told you about.



What article?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 3, 2011)

who knows, but AceDick is as bad if not worse with his negima hate. 

Some article about some suggestive manga being put up on Akamatsu's manga site.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2011)

Weather said:


> What article?


Check your VMs.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Fate is quickly becoming one of my favorite characters in the series:33.



he was one of my favorites since the beginning


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 4, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he was one of my favorites since the beginning



I simple thought he was ok in the beginning.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 4, 2011)

After finally deciding to read it, I have to say I like this series. Especially the moments like Fate when the pills wore off.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> After finally deciding to read it, I have to say I like this series. Especially the moments like Fate when the pills wore off.



Negima is good manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> I simple thought he was ok in the beginning.



I liked him... as an enemy. He was to be punched in the face. 

I need to get used to the idea he's being trusted here.

Awesome "befriending" fight scenes though.

And yeah cool contemptuous Fate reaction image in the cheerleader chapter. Exploitable.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont know I think he lost some uniqueness when it was shown he was basically just part of a series of clones. But I prefer him as the cold calculating straight man to negi's more boyish and naive demeanor, rather than kotaru  as comical sidekick whose only value is to be the butt of jokes.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I liked him... as an enemy. He was to be punched in the face.
> 
> I need to get used to the idea he's being trusted here.
> 
> ...





How can't you trust such a caring face.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 4, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> How can't you trust such a caring face.



 that face is awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grabbing on Negi's ass when she's getting pactioed.  And his reaction.


----------



## McNasty996 (Oct 5, 2011)

I started reading this manga, and it is getting really good. Although it took forever for things to get interesting. Right now I'm at the end of the Jack Rakan fight. Any suggestions for things I should pay attention for.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

McNasty996 said:


> I started reading this manga, and it is getting really good. Although it took forever for things to get interesting. Right now I'm at the end of the Jack Rakan fight. Any suggestions for things I should pay attention for.



The Kyoto Arc was awesome.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 5, 2011)

That Fate pic is a definite reaction image


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Kyoto Arc was awesome.



I like how the second Negima Omnibus collects all of it. That's when the series clicked for me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I like how the second Negima Omnibus collects all of it. That's when the series clicked for me.



Pre-kyoto was just to introdude the characters.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 6, 2011)

These boys got more game at 10 than I did at 18


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 9, 2011)

Creepy Ayaka is creepy!


----------



## Weather (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok... Incho's pactio is waaay to overpowered.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL, figures it had to be Ayaka that created a strong pactio with Negi. And Kotarou was actually jealous of Negi's pactio with a certain crush of his..


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 9, 2011)

so pactio strength is based on love? now i wonder, what is stronger, a summon any guy to meeting card or a satellite cannon? CHACHAxNegi is CANNON


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

ITT: Super Iincho magic.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahh Incho you mess even the pactio system lol.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, her pactio is intense. And broken in every sense of the word. Oh I can meet whoever I want whenever I want with whoever I want? Lolassassinations. And apparently it's the rarest of the rares, and fate got cut off from saying something else about it. Forshadowing much?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy Crap, Ayaka is batshit insane !

And dat Chizuru.


----------



## urca (Oct 10, 2011)

her pactio card was featured before on a DVD or a limited edition thing that i cant remember before she made her pactio with negi on the manga.


----------



## stream (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn, I wanted to see the pactio with the girl ranked #1...


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 10, 2011)

Kotaro got ntr'ed by Negi.

At this rate, Kotaro going to kill Negi for the sake of the "men"kind. So, how long does it takes for Negi to become a full-fledged playboy?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2011)

hellosquared said:


> so pactio strength is based on love? now i wonder, what is stronger, a summon any guy to meeting card or a satellite cannon? CHACHAxNegi is CANNON



In that case let me have a pactio with Cha-chan and I'd get a freakin' Infinity Gauntlet


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2011)

Goddamnit Ayaka taking nosebleeds to SANJI-LEVEL...AND BEYOND!!!


----------



## urca (Oct 10, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Goddamnit Ayaka taking nosebleeds to SANJI-LEVEL...AND BEYOND!!!


 i swear when i saw her nosebleeding all i've thought about was Sanji XDD
i was like 'wtf?they've injected Sanji's DNA in her (which doesnt make sense btw :33)'


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 10, 2011)

Scans of the pactio section of volume 0, it was also said the other parts would be scan later.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Zazie, Mana and Akira definitely have the best designs out of the bunch.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2011)

Eh, I like Chao's


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the cheerleaders'


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Eh, I like Chao's



Lol it looks the same as her Festival outfit.

I'm looking forward to Mana going MGS Fortune on all.

Zazie looks cool too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2011)

> chizuru


----------



## Weather (Oct 10, 2011)

NOBODY noticed Tama in Chizuru's outfit? 

That's insta God-tier (well she already slapped Herman in the face as a regular human  )


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > chizuru





Weather said:


> NOBODY noticed Tama in Chizuru's outfit?
> 
> That's insta God-tier (well she already slapped Herman in the face as a regular human  )





P.S. Man were Negima scans shitty back then.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 10, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> I simple thought he was ok in the beginning.



that way he took everything like it was, friday, the fact that he wasn't your typical all around evil villain, I knew he was awesome :33


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> P.S. Man were Negima scans shitty back then.



Graf Herrman I wish he shows up again he was cool.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Graf Herrman I wish he shows up again he was cool.



He should come back for sure.

Also the Slime Sisters. Maybe they could share a chapter with Chachazero.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He should come back for sure.
> 
> Also the Slime Sisters. Maybe they could share a chapter with Chachazero.



We need a demon world arc.

The Slime Sisters would be Chachazero's playthings.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> We need a demon world arc.
> 
> The Slime Sisters would be Chachazero's playthings.



In fact, an entire Dark Nodoka/Chachazero/Slime Sisters chapter is necessary.

I mean the twins and Chichigami got a chapter each. Is there no justice.


----------



## Weather (Oct 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> In fact, an entire Dark Nodoka/Chachazero/Slime Sisters chapter is necessary.
> 
> I mean the twins and Chichigami got a chapter each. Is there no justice.



Good sir, you speak wise words.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 11, 2011)

Given what Herman said, I'd say it's almost certain we would see him again.  Especially with the prospects of a Demon Arc.


----------



## Weather (Oct 11, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Given what Herman said, I'd say it's almost certain we would see him again.  Especially with the prospects of a Demon Arc.



And I'm certain he will be Stronger than Fate, given his Petrification abilities are above him and certain that he also will be at least if not stronger.

Not to mention that if he sees Negi again he will talk about Negi no longer being human.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> In fact, an entire Dark Nodoka/Chachazero/Slime Sisters chapter is necessary.
> 
> I mean the twins and Chichigami got a chapter each. Is there no justice.





Weather said:


> Good sir, you speak wise words.



Wise words indeed


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 11, 2011)

It would be epic seeing Graph again. and watch him further expand on his "Demon boxing" style of fighting. it would be grand


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 12, 2011)

So I was reading the things behind The Pactio Cards...and My Jesus, Ken seriously put some thought and work into this! the variables, uniqueness, Depth, and various ties to all forms of Mythology is mind boggling. Makes you wonder just how much he researches in a week.. Its truly Monstrous. Makes you wonder how far he could go with the sheer creativity of the cards themselves.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2011)

^Link to your sources? I'm pretty interested now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 12, 2011)

Its on Vetus. 



Thats where I was reading the info on Pactio cards, and its pretty in-depth, and if you read the site completely you'll see he uses more than just Greek Mythology.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 12, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Scans of the pactio section of volume 0, it was also said the other parts would be scan later.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


where did you got the scans?


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 12, 2011)

I. Kinda knew a bit of the numerology on the os t?o system and the celestial body affinity but not of the other things.

If i recall negi pactio had a perfect number and jupiter planet

While Eva is pluton, and number 26 meaning karma trying to gain enlightenment fighting against one pass sins.... Very fitting Eva


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

I still want Kodansha to reprint the Negima Bible in English.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2011)

The harem in this manga is seriously getting old.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 12, 2011)

^What do you mean?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2011)

spaZ said:


> The harem in this manga is seriously getting old.



14 years old is not old.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 13, 2011)

Invisible rope


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2011)

^Sure seemed that way. 

I like how Zazie finally decided to start talking like a normal person. 

The scenes of Hakase and Chachamaru's exchange and Paru hugging Madoka were so touching.  pek 

Akamatsu is great at doing heartwarming scenes as well as epic fights. I have not seen many mangaka who excel at both so well.

Just awesome.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 13, 2011)

Every scene with Chachamaru is heartwarming.

Well, almost every scene.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2011)

chopchopmaru.jpg




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just messing with you, Mike.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, Nagi is the Mage of the Beginning now?

I am confused.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Wow, Nagi is the Mage of the Beginning now?
> 
> I am confused.



Gotta say, I'm already bracing myself for the sadsack backstory that is apt to be the remainder of Nagi/Arika.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 15, 2011)

Some spoiler pics:
This
This


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 15, 2011)

He's been possessed apparently, Lifemaker is trying to rip off Shuma-Gorath with the whole "if you defeat me you become me" thing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> He's been possessed apparently, Lifemaker is trying to rip off Shuma-Gorath with the whole "if you defeat me you become me" thing



Chachazero will save the day you'll all see.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

Chachazero is the real Lifemaker.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Chachazero and Chamo probably have weekly, Illuminati-style meetings.


----------



## Weather (Oct 15, 2011)

And Tama being the leader of said cult


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

Tama from Love Hina?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Tama from Love Hina?



Yeah.

That turtle stopped Motoko's sword swing with its paws and can fly.

Tama is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 15, 2011)

Also is good at calculus, can write, deflect a positron laser with his/her? (I don't recall the gender) shell.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

With such combat prowess, we could use Tama in the OBD.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't tempt the OBD, their wrath is swift and terrible


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 16, 2011)

Tama is at least fair game in the JBD though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

The most OBD usable LH character is Tsuruko, she's basically an adult Tsukuyomi/female Eishun.

Beyond her, Motoko is a proto-Setsuna, Seta is a proto-Takamichi (knows martial arts and can down planes with flicked stones) and Keitaro's sister can kick missiles in mid-air like she's Midnighter.



Basilikos said:


> Tama is at least fair game in the JBD though.



You could put Tama against some ponies and see what happens.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm guessing AMAK


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 16, 2011)

You dislike Tama mike?.... woah


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

bitchesandwhores.jpg


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2011)

No, I was just guessing the likely OBD conclusion


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 16, 2011)

hmm i cbb watching the anime final because apparently it's bad, but what happened in it?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw (for the first time) Negima Cosplayers at NYCC/NYAF but they were sadly..not the greatest. pretty damn good, but not the best. ;.; The Eva didn't have the right color Wig/wasn't long enough/didn't have that "Eva Look". She looked more like Sayo. ;.; The Nodoka was the best out of all of them; but they did have the pactio cards, which was kinda cool.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Eva's wrestling makes me lul.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 19, 2011)

at Eva. Her faces are priceless. and Yeah, I got pics. I'll upload them later


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent.

Let the reading begin.


----------



## Weather (Oct 21, 2011)

Setsuna... oh Setsuna you are so cute pek

And we are back to the serious business again eh?

What the hell happened to Negi and Asuna?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2011)

Cha-chan is cuter


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 21, 2011)

Setsuna, you poor thing, you have some serious _issues_

Everyones life plans were very funny, except Yuuna who was also a bit disturbing.

So guess that next chapter will be about Negi/Asuna and then 343 will be plot hook for the next arc, since it's the volume last chapter.




Weather said:


> What the hell happened to Negi and Asuna?



Well you see, in life of every boy and every girl there comes a time when their hormones start acting up. Their bodies begin to change and they expiriance new unusual sensations. Now if the boy and the girl like each other very much, the boy takes out his amazing...

Oh you meant about the price they had to pay? Well i guess it had something to do with their sucky lives.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2011)

Going to be interesting to see what final lesson Eva has in store for her students and like most people here I want to know exactly what price those two have paid.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Ken gave it away, the price they paid is simply them losing their innocence and becoming "adults" at a young age.

Negi being a celebrity and Asuna a princess.   Always being watched by everyone.


Eva's lesson, most likely will be probably, "Live Life to your fullest!"


----------



## bludvein (Oct 21, 2011)

I doubt its anything that hammy. I assume it has something to with Negi's loss of humanity(which seems overrated) and Asuna recovering her memories, many of which were probably not pleasant.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2011)

You're in middle school, Setsuna.

Chill the fuck out and enjoy your life, girl.

Seesh. :S

Also, I lol'd hard IRL at these pages.


----------



## Weather (Oct 22, 2011)

Those faces of Eva are going to history for sure.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2011)

I already made a couple of them into reaction images.


----------



## Weather (Oct 22, 2011)

Post them now...


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2011)

Didn't see your post before I logged out. :sweat

Anyway, they aren't anything fancy at all; just cropped panels straight from the manga scans. The images do speak for themselves after all.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Decided to toss in a few extras ones too. That last one is for when you really don't like someone.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 22, 2011)

Puff setsuna, who cares about setsuna... YUE.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 22, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Puff setsuna, who cares about setsuna... CHACHAMARU.



Fixed.

Although I don't like the fact that Eva is snooping on Cha-chan's private thoughts


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2011)

ROFL @ this chapter.
That's my Eva, all right.

I love how Setsuna goes all "serious business" with Asuna.
And when she says "This is it. This is the best future for me."


----------



## Cromer (Oct 22, 2011)

Who gives a damn 



'This is it! *The best possible future!" *


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

soooooooooooo

what's the price


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 22, 2011)

Chapter 342 spoilers:
double the reiatsu of Captain level
double the reiatsu of Captain level


----------



## Weather (Oct 22, 2011)

So Negi has regen? Nice.

Oh and I'm glad that Eva is still way above Negi


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 22, 2011)

eva likes ice cream? that's sweet.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Xelloss knows the score.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 22, 2011)

Weather said:


> So Negi has regen? Nice.
> 
> Oh and I'm glad that Eva is still way above Negi


It was already shown Negi had regen back went the hole in his stomach he got from the Lifemaker's attack heal itself.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol go Eva. :33


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Eva is amazing as always.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Xelloss knows the score.



You lost me here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> You lost me here.



Charcan=Yue fanboy.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Of course nothing is better than Yue, not even certain Chachamaru.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Of course nothing is better than Yue, not even certain Chachamaru.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I liked how Chachamaru went from skidding on her head like an overturned mannequin when kicked away by Asuna in the early volumes (funny looking), to all around reacting like a human being nowadays.

That's character growth, haters just be hatin'.


----------



## urca (Oct 23, 2011)

so i read the chapter but i was surprised XD
Evangeline is performing the 'Sharpshooter',the submission move of Bret "The Hitman" Hart
on page 16\17,im not sure which one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

urca said:


> so i read the chapter but i was surprised XD
> Evangeline is performing the 'Sharpshooter',the submission move of Bret "The Hitman" Hart
> on page 16\17,im not sure which one.



Being stuck at Mahora for so long made her pick up wrestling broadcasts in her spare time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2011)

urca said:


> so i read the chapter but i was surprised XD
> Evangeline is performing the 'Sharpshooter',the submission move of Bret "The Hitman" Hart
> on page 16\17,im not sure which one.



Technically Eva was doing the Boston Crab.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 23, 2011)

Small chapter summary out on vetus:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Small chapter summary out on vetus:



Negi stuck in a 10 years old body like Eva ? I like that .

I'm sure everyone on the board agree.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 23, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm sure everyone on the board agree.



Not really. From the very begining I was hoping to see him grow with time, and up to this point it did happen. And it kinda blows the ending romantic-wise. Women are the ones supposed to be taking pills before getting it on, not the other way around(age masking pill)  But yeah, I'm sure sickos like Iincho will be delighted(ugh I actually mixed this forum with answers on Vetus.. when I said sickos I meant the manga characters, not users on this board).

And I really wanted to see Ala Alba as badass as Ala Rubra at some point. 12 yrs old Negi is just not the same as the epic Thousand Master... oh well, he can have Zect role


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Negi stuck in a 10 years old body like Eva ? I like that .
> 
> I'm sure everyone on the board agree.





If it raises the chances of Eva x Negi then I fully support this decision.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Charcan=Yue fanboy.






Xelloss said:


> Of course nothing is better than Yue, not even certain Chachamaru.




Like clockwork.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 23, 2011)

I predict that Negi will be losing until Asuna jumps in to help him. The final lesson will be that they are strongest when they work together (well duh?). Because Akamatsu loves cheese.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 23, 2011)

Eva da bess :3

what would you expect from the daughter of the Lifemaker


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> I predict that Negi will be losing until Asuna jumps in to help him. The final lesson will be that they are strongest when they work together (well duh?). Because Akamatsu loves cheese.



You could even say their friendship will produce quite some magic.

It worked wonders against the Dadmaker.


----------



## armorknight (Oct 23, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> I predict that Negi will be losing until Asuna jumps in to help him. The final lesson will be that they are strongest when they work together (well duh?). Because Akamatsu loves cheese.



I really don't want something like this to happen, but I know that it likely will.

At least I hope we don't get a repeat of the massive PIS against the LM projection. Eva should still own both of them at the same time, although having to use more of her power likely.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked how Asuna did well on her promise to be there to defend Negi.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2011)

Asuna's power is pretty broken though


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Asuna was in prime position to land the first strike and her sword is 360? protection from there onwards, I didn't have a problem with it. Asuna smashed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Now he won't die even if he _is_ killed.

shiroucry.jpg


----------



## Weather (Oct 24, 2011)

Great chapter.

Eva Ice Queen form looks great and we know that she is still above Negi 


Although a curious thing here, Al Admitted that nobody there could beat Negi (meaning everyone that was watching the fight)

Yet Negi is still no match for Eva... That raises Eva's level on the powerscale quite a bit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Weather said:


> That raises Eva's level on the powerscale quite a bit.



And Nagi even more, since that curse he put on her has gone unbroken for how many years now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

So Chao no longer exists?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

Negi won't die even if he is killed.

I lol'd.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

she is casually faster than Negi, and even when he double complexio she casually blitzes him. She's in the god Tier, along with Nagi, Lifemaker, etc etc. Shit just got real.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 24, 2011)

So Negi can live for hundreds of years and doesn't die even if he is killed. The first thing I thought about it is this:


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

this is becoming so true each and every time


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

That's blasphemy, you know


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

Its blasphemy, but highly hilarious.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually no


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## bludvein (Oct 24, 2011)

Weather said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> Eva Ice Queen form looks great and we know that she is still above Negi
> 
> ...



Notice the emphasis on _completely_. It's not that they are weaker than Negi, but that because of his condition it would be almost impossible to kill or incapacitate him. 

Anyway, I wonder why Eva says that the technique was not worthwhile? Was she just trying to hide her embarrassment, or is there some other factor we don't know about?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

White Rook said:


> So Negi can live for hundreds of years and doesn't die even if he is killed. The first thing I thought about it is this:



I liked that pic when Lord Yu posted it in the Manga of the Month section, because he simply asked if it was truth and the pic simply states a bunch of character ages, nothing else.

Anything else was people getting butthurt over nothing.

Brilliant trolling.

It's old now though.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GMrOxRmJXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 24, 2011)

bludvein said:


> Notice the emphasis on _completely_. It's not that they are weaker than Negi, but that because of his condition it would be almost impossible to kill or incapacitate him.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder why Eva says that the technique was not worthwhile? Was she just trying to hide her embarrassment, or is there some other factor we don't know about?



i think it's the former, her hiding her embarrassment (as Al clearly states in the next panel, shes very happy)

And yeah short of Eva the others will be hard pressed to finish him off. As a Shinso Eva would be most knowledgable in ways to put one of her own kind down, but you can just see how potent Shinso regeneration is. Even when Negi was getting thrashed by Eva at the end of the chapter you could see there wasn't that much bodily harm on him. 

Eva being at the very top doesn't surprise me, though it does make her getting trapped in Mahora by Nagi seem kinda a low showing though. IIRC she was afraid of Nagi throwing garlic at her??


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there is going to be a leader of the demon world who will also be top tier


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> So Chao no longer exists?





Ciupy said:


> Because if not,I don't really see how he can have kids in the future..



If Ken follows the rules of Predestination Paradoxes, then Negi does have decendants and Chao still is born in the future.  

What's to say that Negi was the one that sent Chao into the past?  And in order to fulfill the Mars Terraforming, he had her exagerate how things were in the future, so his past self would act?

Else, it really is one heck of a mess where Chao is from another time line and the with Negi's immortality, there is no decendants.   Which really would ruin the manga's ending with overcomplication.




Ciupy said:


> So he is going to stay a little boy forever?
> 
> Or will he age,but only to adulthood and even then,very slowly?



Given the comment about aging, I think we might see him age to 15-16.   That and he would be old enough to "Rise" to the occasion with his harem.  



Ciupy said:


> Also I wonder about the price Asuna had to pay.



Last Chapter, I suspected she had to return to the throne.   But given this chapter about Setsuna watching over Negi, I honestly got the feeling that Asuna is going to die.  

My guess is that magic was her lifeforce and what kept her aging for all those hundreds of years.   So her magical power is fading and she has enough time to say her goodbyes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Eva freezes stuff up, that's good against immortals.

Chao's too cool to not be around still.

And Negi's monstering should precipitate new meetings with demons, past and perhaps new.

And about Eva's dream, I would take that with a grain of salt. It was a feverish dream about a crush, how factual could it be.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 24, 2011)

Kurt you are just awesome.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 24, 2011)

Come on Setsuna, even if Negi became a rapist or super playboy, what can women do against him? Nothing.


----------



## bludvein (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't understand why some of you people keep going on about how Negi won't age like its set in stone. That was merely speculation on Setsuna's part. Al just said that Negi's immortality isn't as perfect as Eva's is. They are adopting a wait and see approach to see if he will age a bit more or not.

Actually, I think we can safely assume that in Chao's timeline he mastered ME as well. Wasn't it confirmed that Chao's spell patterns were related to ME in some way in one of the volume Q&As? So he still achieved his current state and had kids. So he either ages or figures out a way around that particular problem using magic.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 24, 2011)

Or he ages 7-8 years and stops aging. Which is a MUCH better deal than Eva got.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

interesting chapter


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

If he wants to have kids then all he has to do is to take those aging pills while preparing to do the deed with anybody. Chao being Chinese clued me in on that, and since Negi is technically immortal he can get away with having a harem. Don't question the faulty logic; it just seems that way.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

chao isn't definite proof that he can have kids..i think he created an alternate timeline with this ...


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> That's blasphemy, you know


How is it blasphemy?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> chao isn't definite proof that he can have kids..i think he created an alternate timeline with this ...



Or maybe someone told a lie and Negi is still human after all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2011)

If it ends up being the case concerning Negi never aging again, then I guess you could see it as a heavy price to pay. Then again, immortality does have a few perks. I guess it all depends on your perspective. 

And now we have to wait to see what price Asuna has had to pay.


----------



## berserking_fury (Oct 24, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> If it ends up being the case concerning Negi never aging again, then I guess you could see it as a heavy price to pay. Then again, immortality does have a few perks. I guess it all depends on your perspective.
> 
> And now we have to wait to see what price Asuna has had to pay.



It definitely is a perspective thing, for a character that doesn't care about people one way or another immortality would probably kick ass. But for a character like Negi who cares about everybody, knowing that your going to watch every single person you know and care for die as you continue on forever would really suck.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2011)

So is akamatsu going to have to retcon or do you think he actually thought this far in advance; I go the route he might age a few more years and stop

question though, if he is immortal, shouldnt he still be alive in Chao's timeline? Maybe one of her reasons for going back was to prevent it from happening. 

But in any cases I have to give Akamatsu Kudos for pulling a stunt like this, and I agree an immortal transcends the laws of space of and time, he can have multiple wives in my opinion. 

I wonder if Asuna's price is that she can never be with Negi.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

^I REFUSE THAT PRICE   prolly has something to do with her being the princess and her newly gained memories/powers


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2011)

^its already established they are related, by BLOOD, no less, so Asuna x Negi took a hit either way, and thank God it did; Akamatsu is well known for awful pairing like keitaroxnaru; but lets hope he gets it right this time around harem, but if I had to pick one Nodoka


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll Pandora box and ask what was wrong with Naru.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> How is it blasphemy?



Because Dark Schneider >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negi and _Bastard!!_ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negima



berserking_fury said:


> It definitely is a perspective thing, for a character that doesn't care about people one way or another immortality would probably kick ass. But for a character like Negi who cares about everybody, knowing that your going to watch every single person you know and care for die as you continue on forever would really suck.



Except for one. NegixChachamaru confirmed?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Because Dark Schneider >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negi and _Bastard!!_ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negima


I agree that DS is far more badass than anyone in Negima. Though I overall prefer Negima as a series to Bastard!!. Both are excellent though.

But 400 years is plenty of time to increase one's badassery, you know?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

You could give him 10^9999999999999 years and he still would be less badass than one of DS's toenails


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

You are having this conversation.


----------



## Weather (Oct 24, 2011)

Take that elsewhere please.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'll Pandora box and ask what was wrong with Naru.



She was tsundere to the extreme. For God's sake she beat the guy every chance she could get, and it was never or almost never justified. She was one of the slower ones to warm up to him, and only really ended up with keitaro due to plot no  jutsu. She was the pairing the author wanted from the get go. Both shinbo and motoko would have been much better choice, and realistically speaking, as realistic as you can get with anime/manga he would end up with shinobu in real life.

Asuna and chisame are give or take naru in this manga. 
Nodoka is the Shinobu of this manga; lets hope Akamatsu gets it right the second time around.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

Naru was a total bitch, but Shinobu was like, what, 12?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> You could give him 10^9999999999999 years and he still would be less badass than one of DS's toenails






Weather said:


> Take that elsewhere please.






Kira U. Masaki said:


> She was tsundere to the extreme. For God's sake she beat the guy every chance she could get, and it was never or almost never justified. She was one of the slower ones to warm up to him, and only really ended up with keitaro due to plot no  jutsu. She was the pairing the author wanted from the get go. Both shinbo and motoko would have been much better choice, and realistically speaking, as realistic as you can get with anime/manga he would end up with shinobu in real life.
> 
> Asuna and chisame are give or take naru in this manga.
> Nodoka is the Shinobu of this manga; lets hope Akamatsu gets it right the second time around.


Naru is the queen of tsundere if you ask me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

Less badass than one of Z's toenails too, now that you mention it


----------



## raphxenon (Oct 25, 2011)

konoka and negi pairing for east royalty and west royalty to maintain royal blood status family bloodlines


----------



## berserking_fury (Oct 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Except for one. NegixChachamaru confirmed?



Nope, Evangeline is still in the running and Zazie apparently


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

they're distantly related iirc, very distant  so that wouldn't really matter


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

so i caught up to this manga after waiting the whole magic world arc to end xD

so now they are going into sci fi  from magic to sci fi now


----------



## McNasty996 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just finished reading the entire manga up to now and this is awesome. Though I get the feeling that if Negi is indeed immortal then he might eventually take a liking to Evangeline. That would make for an awesome family reunion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> they're distantly related iirc, very distant so that wouldn't really matter



It would to certain people who look for any excuse to bash the series


----------



## urca (Oct 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^its already established they are related, by BLOOD, no less, so Asuna x Negi took a hit either way, and thank God it did; Akamatsu is well known for awful pairing like keitaroxnaru; but lets hope he gets it right this time around harem, but if I had to pick one Nodoka



i am a supporter of negi x nodoka,but still,Asuna isnt really that bad,i mean she shows that she cares and she actually cares,so i dont really mind Negi x Asuna


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

eh those ppl dont matter  they shouldn't be reading manga if that's all it takes


----------



## Koori (Oct 25, 2011)

So now we are discussing who is gonna end up as Negi's wife?


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

idk  im just arguing that asunaxnegi isn't dead ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2011)

Honestly my main gripe with Asuna, is she is the first girl, can we please get some writer aka K. Masaki (Tenchi) who makes it look like in a harem somebody but the first girl has a chance; same thing with love hina, naru was the first girl, a harem is really at the top of the its game if multiple interest have possibilities to actually win

apparently shinbo was 13, I thought she was older and just looked young, keitaro was 19; so assuming he  waited like five years, the gap is not such a big deal; motoko was 15; and then there was the girl who looked like Naru who was actually nice, and I wouldnt have minded  if he picked her , she was 20


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

the only pairings ive liked so far r asuna, nodoka, or chisame. i haven't liked any other for negi.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Because Dark Schneider >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negi and _Bastard!!_ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negima



What's Bastard?


Jokes aside, its' really a subjective matter of taste and I fail to see the point of using a word "blasphemy" to describe a picture clearly made for shits and giggles. Hell, group it along with Urasawa's work in some funny way like that and I'll just praise the author for creativity. Now if the topic was "Negima is better then Bastard" then surely your opinion would be more justified, but don't act like a super fanboy only over something like this. Some of you take all this manga stuff way too seriously.

Anyway... I still support Negi x Nodoka, even though she was made into such a secondary character over the time. The last time we had some good shining moments with them was when Negi saved her from those bounty hunters, and that was looong ago.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 25, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Come on Setsuna, even if Negi became a rapist or super playboy, what can women do against him? Nothing.





Muk said:


> so now they are going into sci fi  from magic to sci fi now



Shades of Masakazu Katsura's DNA?.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Shades of Masakazu Katsura's DNA?.



Jesus Christ,outside of the ridiculous premise (super-saiyan playboy..) the ending was such a colossal cop-out and just..utter shit.

It's the thing Kubo fans really fear inside their most inner sanctum,that kind of ultimate troll.


Also,Asuna is festy and a good,spirited girl,who doesn't actually abuse Negi the way Naru used to abuse Keitaro and will actually stand up to him and tell him when he is wrong or just pushing himself too far.

She would make a good partner for him,in all the meanings of the word.

And I never got the Shinobu love,just as I don't get the Nodoka love and the Hinata love.

What is the point of a doormat-woman..


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 25, 2011)

They basically there to serve you, I like Nodoka but mainly because she prove herserlf and actually try, Shibonu is light years to be close to Nodoka.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 25, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> They basically there to serve you, I like Nodoka but mainly because she prove herserlf and actually try, Shibonu is light years to be close to Nodoka.


I concur that Nodoka is overall a better character than Shinobu but I wouldn't say the difference between them is lightyears.

Nodoka moved from being her timid, withdrawn self towards firm self confidence and usefulness in intelligence gathering and even some use in straight up combat situations. Hell, she even made Dynamis look silly and became pretty damn cool IMO. I know her feat of making Dynamis look like a fool was PIS/CIS and all but still, it was unexpected and awesome.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2011)

With Nodoka, there is no doubt that she is the most developed character in all of Negima.   Heck, in regards to all shy-girl characters in all of anime and manga, she is the most developed.   She started androphibic, and now shes standing up to the strongest characters in the story.

However, as much as it pains me to say this.  Because she was my early favorite to end up with Negi, but she in regards to romantic development, she basically disappeared during the Mahora Arc.  Then she came back during the Future Arc, then disappeared romantically in the Magic World arc, where we see her giving Yue more of the good ol, "Don't give up!" moments than showing more of her own personal ambition.


Right now, if Negi is to end up with one girl (lets ignore the liklihood of a harem ending), the best canidates to me is:

Setsuna
Chisame
Chachamaru
Yue
Ako

Well I think Chacha is going to stay by Negi's side even if she isn't chosen.


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

^I dont think setsuna's gonna happen bro >__>...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2011)

I never said it was or wasn't going to happen, I said it was my personal viewpoint given the recent events.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> the only pairings ive liked so far r asuna, nodoka, or chisame. i haven't liked any other for negi.



 Forgetting someone, are we?



Ciupy said:


> And I never got the Shinobu love,just as I don't get the Nodoka love and the Hinata love.
> 
> What is the point of a doormat-woman..



Well Nodoka started that way but calling her that now would be a major mistake



Tyrannos said:


> With Nodoka, there is no doubt that she is the most developed character in all of Negima.



There's a huge amount of doubt - that title belongs to Cha-chan


----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2011)

who am i forgetting?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2011)

no im serious .___. i dont consider eva a candidate cause she has the hots for his father, so shes more like a mother-figure for him, despite how she acts. and chachamaru would be good but shes somehow content on just being his secretary, so i dont see it going past that. maybe another sister for him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

She ain't content


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> no im serious .___. i dont consider eva a candidate cause she has the hots for his father, so shes more like a mother-figure for him, despite how she acts. and chachamaru would be good but shes somehow content on just being his secretary, so i dont see it going past that. maybe another sister for him.



For the foremost I agree that Eva's taken on more or a maternal role.   Though there is an exception in that hot bath scene back in the Tournament Arc.



-Ender- said:


> There's a huge amount of doubt - that title belongs to Cha-chan



Chachamaru surely is among the most developed characters in the manga.  So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## raphxenon (Oct 26, 2011)

royal family wedding negiXKonoka!!

if this happen negi also get setsuna so most likely SetsunaXNegiXKonoka


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

What about Sayo.


----------



## Weather (Oct 26, 2011)

She is fine with Asakura


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I never said it was or wasn't going to happen, I said it was my personal viewpoint given the recent events.



Geneuinely curious why you think this.

Setsuna being a lesbian has been...well... really, REALLY clear


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 26, 2011)

It's going to be Asuna, she's practically custom-suited to be his partner.


BTW you guys remeber when Anya was important character? 

Yeah neither do I.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 26, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Geneuinely curious why you think this.
> 
> Setsuna being a lesbian has been...well... really, REALLY clear


It's hard to tell (at least for me) if Setsuna is genuinely gay for Konoka or if it's just Akamatsu's ecchi gag antics blended with the "bait and switch lesbians" trope.


----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2011)

she be lesbo. do doubt about it


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Geneuinely curious why you think this.
> 
> Setsuna being a lesbian has been...well... really, REALLY clear



Setsuna isn't a lesbian, she's bisexual.    Sure, she has wild fantasies and has interaction problems with Konoka, but you forget of the times she's had feelings for Negi as well.   This last chapter it was pretty evident.

Why?   Because if she was in love with Konoka, then why did she have doubts and went talking to the other girls about the future?  And her blushing around Negi?   Especially when she starts thinking about Negi having children, isn't that line of fantasy en par with hers with Konoka's (even though we didn't see it)?

Then of course is Asuna asking Setsuna to look after Negi, when she knows Setsuna is Konoka's protector.   Doesn't that strike you as odd?


That's why I think she's a contender.   


BTW, don't forget that "Love Negi Chart" that we talked about back in 2009, where she ranked 8th.    And that was from an official source, so don't go ruling her out yet.    You never know.


----------



## Weather (Oct 26, 2011)

Setsuna is Yuri for Konoka, SHE HAS TO BE 



> BTW you guys remeber when Anya was important character?



Now that I think about it... where the fuck is Anya?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> BTW you guys remeber when Anya was important character?
> 
> Yeah neither do I.



When she was Negi's only same age friend back in England.

Now Kotaro and everyone you care to name have been stealing her flicker of a thunder for ages now.



Weather said:


> Now that I think about it... where the fuck is Anya?



She's trying to get into Russian femme fatale classes so she can keep up with the harem.

Even Keitaro's crazy sister back in Love Hina had more development than Anya.


----------



## Weather (Oct 26, 2011)

> Even Keitaro's crazy sister back in Love Hina had more development than Anya.



You don't mess with Kanako, she was awesome


----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2011)

true...she is Bi......but she swings more towards Konoka ...it would impact her more if she couldn't be with Konoka than Negi


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Weather said:


> You don't mess with Kanako, she was awesome



I liked her, she was nuts. I mentioned her because she filled a similar role as Anya (childhood presence who suddenly invades a cast she's not 100% okay with), only Anya couldn't be as memorable or command as much attention. She could star her own spin-off right now because they'd forget her, Home Alone style.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

Anya is gone? Good riddance, I say


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 27, 2011)

What don't you like about Anya?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 27, 2011)

Read my reviews if you want to know.

Short version: She's annoying


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 27, 2011)

I was mostly indifferent to her.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^its already established they are related, by BLOOD, no less, so Asuna x Negi took a hit either way, and thank God it did; Akamatsu is well known for awful pairing like keitaroxnaru; but lets hope he gets it right this time around harem, but if I had to pick one Nodoka




Lol, negi and Asuna are about as related as I am to Goerge Bush, which is like, nothing at all. Everyone is related if you go far back enough, and asuna's what, a few thousand years old?




Lightysnake said:


> Geneuinely curious why you think this.
> 
> Setsuna being a lesbian has been...well... really, REALLY clear




She's Bi.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

You'd have to be retardedly myopic to be bothered by any prospect of future AsunaxNegi "marriagecest", whether or not something like it actually happens.


----------



## Weather (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghostly Greed said:
			
		

> Lol, negi and Asuna are about as related as I am to Goerge Bush, which is like, nothing at all. Everyone is related if you go far back enough, and Asuna's what, a few thousand years old?



This.

Why the hell would anyone bother to even BRING this point anyways?

BTW Asuna is around 100 not 1000.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nodoka is the Shinobu of this manga; lets hope Akamatsu gets it right the second time around.


Kinda sad that Akamatsu is forgetting about Nodoka ever since the magic world arc I haven't seen any romantic advancement from both Negi and Nodoka just saving her from a bunch of bounty hunters and Fate and that was early MW arc.

If there is anyone I DO NOT want to end up with Negi it's Chisame. She's like a younger and liter version of Narusegawa Naru even her hairstyle is similar to her not just the tsundereness. I would even prefer Asuna than her to be honest.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

There's that graduation promise Negi has for her, so there's no chance she won't get any more advancement.

Though that could become Shinobu resolution 2.0, come to think of it.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 27, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Setsuna isn't a lesbian, she's bisexual.    Sure, she has wild fantasies and has interaction problems with Konoka, but you forget of the times she's had feelings for Negi as well.   This last chapter it was pretty evident.
> 
> Why?   Because if she was in love with Konoka, then why did she have doubts and went talking to the other girls about the future?  And her blushing around Negi?   Especially when she starts thinking about Negi having children, isn't that line of fantasy en par with hers with Konoka's (even though we didn't see it)?
> 
> ...




We're talking about the same girl who fixates on Konoka, broke the record for longest pactio with her, fantasized about Konoha cooking for her wearing only an apron and just last chapter, fantasized about Konoka taking her for the 'full' pactio, right?

If you see Setsuna ending up with anyone not named 'Konoka,' well...I genuinely question what it'd take to convince you if the history, teases and constant hinting and build ups aren't clear.

AskingSetsuna to protect Negi can have to do with the detail Setsuna is a close friend and a capable bodyguard, too.

Heck, in what Chamos thought was a Negi/Sets moment immediately turned into a KonoSetsu one

If you question her 'having doubts,' Setsuna likely can't imagine putting herself in the same social position as Konoka for a relationship. She has physical difficulty calling her something as informal as Kono-chan.

Pretty much everyone in the manga ships Konoka and Setsuna together, too. Asuna, Negi, Rakan, Haruna...


----------



## Weather (Oct 27, 2011)

He gets all of them, Period.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Weather said:


> He gets all of them, Period.



But that's not the English way.


----------



## Weather (Oct 27, 2011)

He learns he is in a JAPANESE manga.

Harem Endings exist for something Charcan-san


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Weather said:


> He gets all of them, Period.



Ideal solution!

In all honesty, I hope for a harem ending because so many of the girls are so likable.


----------



## Markness (Oct 28, 2011)

The way things are going, it's going to be the only solution since he's faced with many potential broken hearts and it's not his nature to do that. Polyamory is the way to go for him here.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow it's weird seeing this thread so active, anyway I have always prefer Negi to end up with either Nodoka of Chisame.



Dark Evangel said:


> Kinda sad that Akamatsu is forgetting about Nodoka ever since the magic world arc I haven't seen any romantic advancement from both Negi and Nodoka just saving her from a bunch of bounty hunters and Fate and that was early MW arc.
> 
> If there is anyone I DO NOT want to end up with Negi it's Chisame. She's like a younger and liter version of Narusegawa Naru even her hairstyle is similar to her not just the tsundereness. I would even prefer Asuna than her to be honest.



Yeah right now she just seems to be Yue cheerleader.

Chisame>Asuna>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naru!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 28, 2011)

Charcan said:


> There's that graduation promise Negi has for her, so there's no chance she won't get any more advancement.


Hopefully Akamatsu doesn't forget about that.





ForTheFun said:


> Yeah right now she just seems to be Yue cheerleader.


Well...Yue is one of my favorites personality wise. It's just that I don't like her hair (very short bangs). Her hair looks much much better in the early chapters.

But I agree with you, I want Nodoka and Yue to be both rivals and best friends it's much better that way.

And I wish there is some romantic advancement between Negi and Eva it's disappointing that she is just turning into a mother-like figure. I've always thought that they will develop each other ever since Negi saved her falling off from a bridge.

Konoka as well, while I don't want Negi to choose her I still want to see some NegiXKonoka moments which never happened in the manga. And she's like the second girl to be introduced if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, if you want Negi x Konoka...I think you could be waiting a real, real long time.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Hopefully Akamatsu doesn't forget about that.



I doubt he will.



> Well...Yue is one of my favorites personality wise. It's just that I don't like her hair (very short bangs). Her hair looks much much better in the early chapters.



I have always been mostly indifferent towards Yue, though she does have her moments.



> And I wish there is some romantic advancement between Negi and Eva it's disappointing that she is just turning into a mother-like figure. I've always thought that they will develop each other ever since Negi saved her falling off from a bridge.



Agree.



> Konoka as well, while I don't want Negi to choose her I still want to see some NegiXKonoka moments which never happened in the manga. And she's like the second girl to be introduced if I remember correctly.





Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, if you want Negi x Konoka...I think you could be waiting a real, real long time.



What he said.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2011)

Well given what's going on in the manga, it looks like Ken is starting to narrow things down but at the same time keeping it open as a harem-ending.

So be interesting who Negi choses as his partner in the end.



Lightysnake said:


> We're talking about the same girl who fixates on Konoka, broke the record for longest pactio with her, fantasized about Konoha cooking for her wearing only an apron and just last chapter, fantasized about Konoka taking her for the 'full' pactio, right?
> 
> If you see Setsuna ending up with anyone not named 'Konoka,' well...I genuinely question what it'd take to convince you if the history, teases and constant hinting and build ups aren't clear.
> 
> ...



If you don't think she is, then you don't think she is.   I'm just not ruling her out because of it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2011)

If I was Negi deciding wouldn't be a problem at all


----------



## Cromer (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't be hating on Chisame


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Well given what's going on in the manga, it looks like Ken is starting to narrow things down but at the same time keeping it open as a harem-ending.
> 
> So be interesting who Negi choses as his partner in the end.
> 
> ...



I'm just saying. Seeing any Negi/Setsuna moments is really, REALLY reaching. Everyone in the manga ships her with Konoka, Setsuna's obviously in love with her and the tease they get is incredibly obvious.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> I'm just saying. Seeing any Negi/Setsuna moments is really, REALLY reaching. Everyone in the manga ships her with Konoka, Setsuna's obviously in love with her and the tease they get is incredibly obvious.



That's the thing, people are too fixated on Konoka / Setsuna that if Ken decides Setsuna is the one to be Negi's partner, it would take fans by surprise.   And how many of the other girls can really deliver that kind of surprise?   The only other possibility of a surprise that I can think of is he ends up with the Chef girl.

But me personally, my money is on Chisame.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 28, 2011)

Yue and Nodoka all the way.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

Pairing debates.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> That's the thing, people are too fixated on Konoka / Setsuna that if Ken decides Setsuna is the one to be Negi's partner, it would take fans by surprise.



Yeah, it wouldn't just make them surprised, it'd make a lot of them angry. You understand how popular Setsuna/Konoka is? They've been teased constantly, it's so obvious they have feelings for one another...Negima NEO made it even more explicit. They're so close to official that if one o0f them was a guy there would be precisely *zero* question as to their relationship. 

This isn't something a lot fans want to be 'surprised' on. They've been loving Setsuna and Konoka, and want to see the natural development they've been having come to pass.
It's not good writing to ignore what you've foreshadowed for 200 chapters to shock someone.



> And how many of the other girls can really deliver that kind of surprise?   The only other possibility of a surprise that I can think of is he ends up with the Chef girl.



Look, shock value is a really, really poor foundation for a pairing. Setsuna and Negi have had no or next to no real development, not even comic relief development. Negi himself likes Konoka and Setsuna together.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2011)

Storyteller's aren't going to change their story for the sake of a popular pairing if it's not the creator's original intent.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If I was Negi deciding wouldn't be a problem at all



I bet.



Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't just make them surprised, it'd make a lot of them angry. You understand how popular Setsuna/Konoka is? They've been teased constantly, it's so obvious they have feelings for one another...Negima NEO made it even more explicit. They're so close to official that if one o0f them was a guy there would be precisely *zero* question as to their relationship.



Yeah, the only thing missing there is the Bodyguard theme.



Basilikos said:


> Pairing debates.



They're srs business.

I won't lie to you guys, I'd rather see Negi ending up with Emily than several of the girls from the Class.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 28, 2011)

Emily, isn?t that the partner of the shadow user (that always get nude?) Tanaka Godman or something like that


----------



## Koori (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll go with Chisame. There's no other girl better suited for Negi.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Emily, isn?t that the partner of the shadow user (that always get nude?) Tanaka Godman or something like that



You forgot about Emily Sevensheep from Mundus Magicus, the horror!!!


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 28, 2011)

I am sorry I don't have a tsundere fetsih to remember the class rep, but I can remember Yue just fine.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Emily is so tsundere it's spilling over Yue's way. She can't be ignored thusly.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

I've never understood why some people love tsunderes or why other abhor them.



Xelloss said:


> Emily, isn?t that the partner of the shadow user (that always get nude?) Tanaka Godman or something like that


Takane's partner is Mei.

She looks at lot like the Mei from Love Hina (Naru's younger sister).


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 28, 2011)

I like some... read 2 but others love every type of tsundere under the sun  like our good Charcan here, oh yeah Mei  sorry Basi.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Storyteller's aren't going to change their story for the sake of a popular pairing if it's not the creator's original intent.



If the creator has been leading them on for a couple for hundreds of chapters with developing and hinting to them together with other characters openly cheering them on, that intent is a little obvious, don't you think?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> She looks at lot like the Mei from Love Hina (Naru's younger sister).



I wonder if Ken is going to let us know she really is the same Mei or just something to toy with us?



Lightysnake said:


> If the creator has been leading them on for a couple for hundreds of chapters with developing and hinting to them together with other characters openly cheering them on, that intent is a little obvious, don't you think?



And yet now we have "Stay with Negi".   So it's very possible that Ken been playing people for years.   So until its officially revealed, lets just sit back and enjoy the ride, okay?

Right now, it's possible everyone is going to get what they want in the end.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I wonder if Ken is going to let us know she really is the same Mei or just something to toy with us?


If she is the same Mei then Negima and Love Hina would likely be part of the same verse.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I wonder if Ken is going to let us know she really is the same Mei or just something to toy with us?
> And yet now we have "Stay with Negi".   So it's very possible that Ken been playing people for years.   So until its officially revealed, lets just sit back and enjoy the ride, okay?
> Right now, it's possible everyone is going to get what they want in the end.



Right. 'stay with Negi' means 'marry him and have his children,' and not 'Setsuna, you're our friend and a capable body guard, so protect Negi if I can't because you're best qualified?"

If Ken has been 'playing people' that's pretty horrible writing and outright cruel to his fans.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> If she is the same Mei then Negima and Love Hina would likely be part of the same verse.



Definitely the same universe, in fact all of Ken's creations had cameos in Negima.   Just the definite connection if Mei in Negima is indeed Naru's sister hasn't been solidified, just rumor.



Lightysnake said:


> Right. 'stay with Negi' means 'marry him and have his children,' and not 'Setsuna, you're our friend and a capable body guard, so protect Negi if I can't because you're best qualified?"
> 
> If Ken has been 'playing people' that's pretty horrible writing and outright cruel to his fans.



Seriously dude.


----------



## raphxenon (Oct 28, 2011)

ken is lurking the OBD and this forums

stay silent guys


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 29, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I won't lie to you guys, I'd rather see Negi ending up with Emily than several of the girls from the Class.



Really, may I ask why?

About the Mei in Negima been the same one from Love Hina, I remember reading somewhere Ken saying that they are two deffirent people.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> If she is the same Mei then Negima and Love Hina would likely be part of the same verse.



I thought it was made clear that they were.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 29, 2011)

i reckon chachamaru or eva would be best suited

because both of them will be able to be with Negi forever

aww so sweet <3 *is bricked*

BEST ENDING, ROBOT+LOLIVAMPIRE X2 (counting Negi) THREEWAY


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

Eva can have Nagi once they free him from the Lifemaker


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 29, 2011)

Because mike want chachamaru all for himself


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

Obviously


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I thought it was made clear that they were.


Did Akamatsu mention that in an interview or something?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Really, may I ask why?



Because she's an intelligent, hard working and in good standing member of her society who likes the dude. Also her mother would be proud. 



Basilikos said:


> Did Akamatsu mention that in an interview or something?



The Aoyamas are mentioned by name and actually appear on panel, the Zanmaken technique first appeared in Love Hina, same for Tsukuyomi's devil sword, in fact the whole Shinmeiryuu school, there's probably more but if it's not the same universe, it lifts way too many elements from another beyond just cosmetics.


----------



## ForTheFun (Oct 29, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Because she's an intelligent, hard working and in good standing member of her society who likes the dude. Also her mother would be proud.
> 
> 
> 
> The Aoyamas are mentioned by name and actually appear on panel, the Zanmaken technique first appeared in Love Hina, same for Tsukuyomi's devil sword, in fact the whole Shinmeiryuu school, there's probably more but if it's not the same universe, it lifts way too many elements from another beyond just cosmetics.




Same can be said about a lot the girls in Negi's class. 

All of Ken's work seen to be set in the same universe, from what I gather in tvtropes:


> Negima has references to both A.I. Love You or Ai ga Tomaranai and Love Hina. Plus Mei Sakura could be Naru's little sister. The Aoyama clan and the Shinmeryuu were explicitly mentioned. Also Seta and Haitani cameos. The rumor of two AI specialist siblings are AI Love You's Hitoshi Kobe and Yayoi Kobe. The Net World is depicted as the same as AI Love You in Negima.
> Love Hina has references to AI Love You via Love Hina's Sara McDougal and AI Love You's Cindy McDougal.
> Santa Claus' of the one shot manga Itsudatte My Santa are mages that does not enforce the Masquerade. They do not fall under the jurisdiction of the Mage Associations and Magic World authorities. The Yakuza thugs that appeared in Love Hina also appeared in Itsudatte My Santa.
> Ground Defense Force Mao-chan whose character designs and story was made by Ken Akamatsu occurs years after Love Hina.
> Volume 29 Q & A confirmed that we saw Motoko Aoyama and her sister in one panel, when Konaka was little.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 29, 2011)

Charcan said:


> The Aoyamas are mentioned by name and actually appear on panel, the Zanmaken technique first appeared in Love Hina, same for Tsukuyomi's devil sword, in fact the whole Shinmeiryuu school, there's probably more but if it's not the same universe, it lifts way too many elements from another beyond just cosmetics.


I know. But I'm not sure if Akamatsu is just doing all that for fun and enjoyment of those already familiar with his work or if he actually intends to convey that Negima and Love Hina are part of the same verse.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I know. But I'm not sure if Akamatsu is just doing all that for fun and enjoyment of those already familiar with his work or if he actually intends to convey that Negima and Love Hina are part of the same verse.



It seems more involved than just dropping random cameos.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

It's pretty obvious they are. Everything stays consistent - it's not like he's just reusing names like Mashima did in Fairy Tail.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't wait for the raws.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2011)

Negi X Fate X Kotato is the only true pairing in this series.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Spoilers sound alternatively lulzy and srs.



Rokudaime said:


> Negi X Fate X Kotato is the only true pairing in this series.


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 1, 2011)

Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 15 pages, last chapter of BK36, the first 2 pages of C344 will be transposed to C343 as the last 2 pages for BK36.
> 
> Period 343 Eternal Farewell
> upon graduation, Asuna will be sealed as foundation for the new Magic World, (人柱?hitobashira/human sacrifice?) it is expected Asuna will sleep forever with NO PERSONALITY LEFT.
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Spoilers



Jesus Christ.


Angst ahoy..


And I can't believe Negi would go along with this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 1, 2011)

...Holy Hell  that was quite a twist.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 1, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Spoilers



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnn, that is tragic.  

Of course, there is no way the manga is going to end on that kind of note.   But if Ken does, he's got hutzpah.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2011)

So that's the plan Negi had in mind ? Sacrifice Asuna ?
Good one, Negi. Go for it, Ken !


*Spoiler*: __ 



( I expect a massive amount of Angst from Negi, and some kind of rescue Asuna moment. Like Negi refusing Asuna's sacrifice and telling her what he feels for her and same for Asuna... Akamatsu haves a habit of doing this. )


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> Spoilers



I doubt that it will happen. It's all talk..but when it comes to execution, the casts will come out with even perfect plan for this solution.

Ok, even if the casts are willingly to sacrifice Asuna for the sake of the magic world, I can see Negi sealing himself together with Asuna or staying at the "Asuna" tomb for eternity..or something like that.

But then, does the writer has the ball to do it?


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 1, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> But then, does the writer has the ball to do it?



Not offense to Ken, but I doubt he does, he couldn't even have Negi seriously hurt Luna back went he went berserk even though Konoka was there and could have heal her.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, please if this actually happens I'm going to give up all my worldly possesions and walk the earth untill I find Waldo. 

Really Ken, you don't have to be so desperate to create some drama. I mean geesh


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 2, 2011)

Raws are out:
blocking as well


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Setsuna disapproves.

Also, there goes the old idea that Negi's absorption circle requires him to draw by hand like the old ones/be massively faster than his opponent. :akamatsuobdlurk


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 9, 2011)

Any translation for the chapter yet?


----------



## Markness (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, Negi got lucky with how the stripsneeze ended up and didn't get punished for it!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Wow, Negi got lucky with how the stripsneeze ended up and didn't get punished for it!



Asuna was beating him up and looked like she'd have kept at berating him if not for Setsuna arriving.

Eva seems too jaded to care.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

I see Negi got a face full on that one. 

I see Ken is giving another side character some screen time with Setsuna.

And if love hina is in the same universe, Chisame is def. related to Naru. She looks and has the temper of Naru, and she is kind of a spaz like Keitaro.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 11, 2011)

I can say this for once... this last chapter utterly disappoint me.


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> I can say this for once... this last chapter utterly disappoint me.


You mean because of the lack of resolution to the fight?  Because otherwise I thought it was perfect.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 11, 2011)

Not just that, the way Negi is willing to go with the sacrifice seems our of character, and eva already know of the circle eating power so I find it kinda silly she fall for it.


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 11, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Not just that, the way Negi is willing to go with the sacrifice seems our of character, and eva already know of the circle eating power so I find it kinda silly she fall for it.



1. Although I agree that it's disappointing that the fight didn't get a proper finish, I think we can both agree the fight was never the main focus of these last two chapters. Hopefully Ken will give Eva a proper fight sometime in the future.

2. It could simply be that Negi has not other choice but to go with the sacrifice for now, the look he give this chapter shows his not happy about the whole thing. For all we know I may be trying to find a way around it but has yet to find one.

3. Real Eva has never seem Negi's ME circle, only fake Eva has.


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

ForTheFun said:


> 1. Although I agree that it's disappointing that the fight didn't get a proper finish, I think we can both agree the fight was never the main focus of these last two chapters. Hopefully Ken will give Eva a proper fight sometime in the future.





ForTheFun said:


> 2. It could simply be that Negi has not other choice but to go with the sacrifice for now, the look he give this chapter shows his not happy about the whole thing. For all we know I may be trying to find a way around it but has yet to find one.


Right, Asuna's current plan seems to be to just endure the hundred years and hope her (current) personality holds out.  I'm sure Negi wants to find a better way, there just isn't one yet.


ForTheFun said:


> 3. Real Eva has never seem Negi's ME circle, only fake Eva has.


Plus it was noted that she never saw him draw the ward.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 11, 2011)

DAMMIT i wanted to see Kosmic Katastrophe + Titan-Slayer D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, it does look like Asuna has a steep price to pay but her unfounded confidence in seeing Setsuna and Co. again must mean Ken has some kind of loop hole in the works.


----------



## stream (Nov 11, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Not just that, the way Negi is willing to go with the sacrifice seems our of character, and eva already know of the circle eating power so I find it kinda silly she fall for it.



I actually believe Asuna when she says that she intends to see Setsuna again... and not as a little old lady. Maybe some time travel will be involved? Asuna would likely barely age during these hundred years, and if she is sent back in time, she would just keep staying there.

Cheating? Well, that is what magic is about, isn't it?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yet, as Eva said, if Asuna listened to her and stayed at Mahora, non of this would have happened. Maybe.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 11, 2011)

lol I just realised how crazy Eva's output is

Nivas Tempestas = Jovis Tempestas

3 Jovis Tempestas = 1 Thousand Bolts

16 Nivas therefore = 5 and a third thousand bolts with Eva's power behind them


----------



## White Rook (Nov 11, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> 3 Jovis Tempestas = 1 Thousand Bolts


I have never heard this. At vetus it is said about Thousand Thunderbolts that "As its power output is over ten times beyond Jovis Tempestas Fulguriens, it accordingly requires an immense amount of energy."

But yeah, it still should be quite a powerful attack.


----------



## stream (Nov 11, 2011)

I think we can safely say it is *OVER NINE THOUSAND*.


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

From the look on Eva's face at the end there I get the feeling she still would have won.  :amazed


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2011)

I love Eva's face when she's about to go all out. It reminds me of Arcueid Brunestud.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont see the big deal, she is just a fake personality, doesnt it make sense she should revert to her original self; and who knows maybe her original personality is similar?


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 11, 2011)

White Rook said:


> I have never heard this. At vetus it is said about Thousand Thunderbolts that "As its power output is over ten times beyond Jovis Tempestas Fulguriens, it accordingly requires an immense amount of energy."
> 
> But yeah, it still should be quite a powerful attack.



oh its ten times?

got mixed up

1.6 thousand bolts then

and with no chargeup/cooldown


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont see the big deal, she is just a fake personality, doesnt it make sense she should revert to her original self; and who knows maybe her original personality is similar?



Current Asuna befriended people in Mahora for years, and Gateau died to get her to that point.

It's a big deal.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Current Asuna befriended people in Mahora for years, and Gateau died to get her to that point.
> 
> It's a big deal.



okay and she had been alive for how many decades if not longer before till this personality took over, the asuna these people see is not the real asuna.

Its the same bs you get in those amnesia movies were a killer gets amnesia and then all of sudden becomes the nicest guy in the world. 

And like I said who knows what her real personality like, it might be like the current asuna, and she just has to be friend everyone again, then after 100 yrs they will all be dead except negi, but  who cares about everyone else, the manga is called Negima; am I down with Negi and his immortal harem, yes, will it happen, one can only hope.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay and she had been alive for how many decades if not longer before till this personality took over, the asuna these people see is not the real asuna.
> 
> Its the same bs you get in those amnesia movies were a killer gets amnesia and then all of sudden becomes the nicest guy in the world.
> 
> And like I said who knows what her real personality like, it might be like the current asuna, and she just has to be friend everyone again, then after 100 yrs they will all be dead except negi, but  *who cares about everyone else*, the manga is called Negima; am I down with Negi and his immortal harem, yes, will it happen, one can only hope.



You lost me there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

^Ultimately no one, or very few actually care about the relationship between asuna and setsuna, asuna and president, asuan and any one other than negi.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^Ultimately no one, or very few actually care about the relationship between asuna and setsuna, asuna and president, asuan and any one other than negi.



You know this how?


----------



## Kira-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay and she had been alive for how many decades if not longer before till this personality took over, the asuna these people see is not the real asuna.
> 
> Its the same bs you get in those amnesia movies were a killer gets amnesia and then all of sudden becomes the nicest guy in the world.
> 
> And like I said who knows what her real personality like, it might be like the current asuna, and she just has to be friend everyone again, then after 100 yrs they will all be dead except negi, but  who cares about everyone else, the manga is called Negima; am I down with Negi and his immortal harem, yes, will it happen, one can only hope.


We saw what Asuna was like previously, she was never able to develop much of a personality at all.  Asuna's current personality just is the result of being given the chance to live a normal life, there's nothing fake about it.  Anything past Asuna had that this Asuna didn't would have been restored along with her memories.  The fear is that if she has to be sealed away again she's going to lose all that and revert back to a blank slate.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^Ultimately no one, or very few actually care about the relationship between asuna and setsuna, asuna and president, asuan and any one other than negi.


You might be surprised.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 12, 2011)

So Ken is actually going for an ending like how the first anime series went?

Really Ken?


----------



## Markness (Nov 12, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Asuna was beating him up and looked like she'd have kept at berating him if not for Setsuna arriving.
> 
> Eva seems too jaded to care.



I was sleepy when I first looked through the chapter so I missed it at first. 
Looking at it again, Eva's position totally evokes Lords of Acid's I Sit on Acid (e.g. "I'm gonna sit on your face!")


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> You might be surprised.



How could anyone not know who I care about


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> How could anyone not know who I care about



Mike, even the keyboard in which you type that post knows who you like. 


Anyway a picture of the cover for volume 36 was posted in , but still not spoilers for chapter 344.


----------



## White Rook (Nov 16, 2011)

Ken to the rescue: the DVD version of the Negima movie will be 40 minutes longer than the theater version: 

"He added with a laugh that the dialogue has been revised so that the characters' intelligence would be raised a little bit. " 

Nice.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope it includes extra Chachamaru scenes


----------



## stream (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahhh... Maybe we finally get some explanation as to why Akira is the only one who went to the magical world and did not get a pactio card... I still find it very suspicious. 

Hmmm...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 21, 2011)

one thing about chapter 343: We get to see how Eva is Casually, and that we have _yet_ to see her fully serious. Which is a scary Thought.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> one thing about chapter 343: We get to see how Eva is Casually, and that we have _yet_ to see her fully serious. Which is a scary Thought.



If FP Eva ends up strong enough to beat Raest I'm going to rub it in CD's face for the rest of time.

Although I doubt that will happen...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 21, 2011)

you never know


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Well considering it took an army of 100,000,000 continent - busters to just seal him...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh well damn


----------



## stream (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow... Takane Goodman seems to be finally cracking up, and in an interesting way, too...


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 26, 2011)

So last weeks chapter is finally scan, now to wait for this week chapter to come out. Anyway my comments for this chapter.

- Kotaro looks like a girl in page four.

- Happy Yue's amnesia is finally dealed with, not so much with the return of the self hate.

-Dem bitches be crazy!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2011)

Bash Negi day...


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, Asuna is taking this situation rather well.  I sure wouldn't lol. 

Also, Negi's going to get lynch mobbed.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

Kinda cool to see almost everyone having one pactio card.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, Asuna is taking this situation rather well.  I sure wouldn't lol. 

Also, Negi's going to get lynch mobbed.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 27, 2011)

Misa is such a bitch.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Haven't read the latest but I like slice of life.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 27, 2011)

A great chapter.... I want to kill Negi he made Yue cry.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> I want to kill Negi



1. Take this quote out of context
2. Show it to the OBD regs
3. Xellos = quality mod


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Misa is such a bitch.



Agree


----------



## stream (Nov 30, 2011)

Go Ku-Fei


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 2, 2011)

^My Sentiments exactly


----------



## Saturday (Dec 4, 2011)

May someone please tell me how often chapters of this manga are released?

I just finished reading all of it and want to know.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 4, 2011)

Weekly, but the mangaka normally takes a week off every 3-4 chapters.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 8, 2011)

Any news on spoilers?


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 9, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Any news on spoilers?



Nothing yet, considering a new chapter wont be out till next week it's not suprising. Still wish Red Hawk would hurry on their releases, we are still two chapters behind.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally!

Also hax bullets are hax!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2011)

346 is gonna be ridiculous...


----------



## Ender (Dec 11, 2011)

damn, whens it gonna end?  it feels like its gonna be soon


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 11, 2011)

Chapter 347 raw!
Ch.116


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2011)

Would you chicks stop from giving nightmares to Negi ? Little bud won't be able to sleep anymore.


----------



## Ender (Dec 13, 2011)

poor negi...


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2011)

Seriously, is this how those girls going to pay for all the good deeds that Negi had done in the past?

Maybe it is just me, but I already hate majority of the girls in Negi's class because of this new arc.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 13, 2011)

This whole arc is hilarious! But wow, Kaede's cloak + invisibility combo is so haxxed it ins't funny.... unless they are using another method.... any opinions about it?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 13, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Seriously, is this how those girls going to pay for all the good deeds that Negi had done in the past?
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but I already hate majority of the girls in Negi's class because of this new arc.



Teens amirite.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 14, 2011)

so much fcking lol

i wonder who negi likes?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> so much fcking lol
> 
> i wonder who negi likes?



If it's Cha-chan, I'm afraid I'm going to have to prove he's not really immortal


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 14, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Seriously, is this how those girls going to pay for all the good deeds that Negi had done in the past?
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but I already hate majority of the girls in Negi's class because of this new arc.



Yeah, the girls come of a rather self-obbsesed to say at least. From the 347 raw and scans its seems that Asuna is the only resonable person in the class.


Also Negi has some girl he likes? Shit about to get reall.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> so much fcking lol
> 
> i wonder who negi likes?



Nodoka, obviously.

It's the English way.


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Nodoka, obviously.
> 
> It's the English way.



Of course


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

Just terrible taste in women


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Nodoka, obviously.
> 
> It's the English way.





ForTheFun said:


> Of course


It better be Nodoka and not that tsundere bitch...Chisame.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

Negima review in this batch:


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2011)

I will fucking lawl if its Eva.

He says he likes her more often than anyone else 

maybe they were all Freudian slips.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 15, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> so much fcking lol
> 
> i wonder who negi likes?



inB4Arika


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 15, 2011)

Dat white girl from his home town,
Negi's all up on that.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Dat white girl from his home town,
> Negi's all up on that.



She's his cousin you perv!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> She's his cousin you perv!




And so?


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 15, 2011)

Chapter 347 is out



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ku Fei is hilarious this chapter.

Meanwhile Chisame is annoying.

Asuna shows up. Shit6 about to hit the fan.

Oh and look, even Makie can notice what was obvious for a long time now. Good Makie have a cookie. 

I didn't expect the secret to go into the public so fast.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Give Negi a spank...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> It better be Nodoka and not that tsundere bitch...Chisame.



I'm afraid the curse of the tsundere weighs heavy on Akamatsu.

It remains to be seen if he has broken free from its shackles.


----------



## G-Man (Dec 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm afraid the curse of the tsundere weighs heavy on Akamatsu.
> 
> It remains to be seen if he has broken free from its shackles.



I disagree.  Saati/30 from "A.I. Love You" was not a tsundere in the slightest.  Neither was the girl from "Itsudatte My Santa" (I think that was the title).  Hell, Akamatsu once admitted in an interview that Keitaro likely would have been happiest with Shinobu if she had just been older.

I have faith in my boy, Akamatsu!  While this arc is a little slow right now (and it's making some of the girls real damn annoying), I have faith things will get interesting again soon.  We still have to deal with the Lifemaker/His-Possessed-Or-Cloned-Dad and I seriously doubt we've heard the last of things from the Demon World since Zazie is still in his class.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

I never read those stories.

He could have gone through with the Shinobi idea when she got older, I'd have dug it.

Or ero-novelist Motoko.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Or ero-novelist Motoko.


I would have lol'd if that had actually happened.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 16, 2011)

hurm the quick translation was pretty horrible

but it seems that Negi's crush isnt Asuna? From the way that last page was worded

also it's not cha-chan or Chisame or Ku Fei (as expected)

PLEASE LET IT BE EVA 

They do fit the best after all (both have immortal bodies so she can even take over Cha-chan's role, and Negi won't accidentally kill her due to her being stronger than him, and they are both lolis)


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Dec 16, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> hurm the quick translation was pretty horrible
> 
> but it seems that Negi's crush isnt Asuna? From the way that last page was worded


I wouldn't trust that translation but anyway:

I'm hoping against all odds that the girl Negi's thinking of is Nodoka (given that she's my favourite character) but I'm fully expecting it to be Asuna for 2 reasons:

1) She's the female lead character.
2) Akamatsu-sensei has a tendancy to have the tsundere character win the main male's affections even if Asuna isn't quite the stereotypical tsundere.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure Negi loves Asuna since they are close, but unless they discover a way to prevent her from the 100 year slumber in saving the magic world, she isn't going to be the one (well in the short term, since they have long life-spans he probably ends up with her 100 years from now).

Right now, Ken is having fun with us with the "who is it" game.  And if Ken goes the traditional route, "the one" will be the one thats to end up with Negi will be the one that doesn't get caught up in the antics.  Which personally, I'm disappointed in since I was a fan of Chisame.    So to me the likely one is probably Nodoka.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally, I'm holding out some hope for Eva x Negi becoming a reality.


----------



## Weather (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure that in the end K.A will troll us with Anya or something 

Anyway, I actually don't have a preference but Nodoka, Asuna or Eva are the biggest candidates here.

Let's make a quick poll to pass the time for the next chapter


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 16, 2011)

I would say Nodoka, but seeing what Ken done to her these last chapters, pushing her to the side completely I dunno. Eva doesn't seem too likely either, since she's an adult and all. If Negi had some feelings towards her it would be more of the mother-son type. I hope it's Nodoka, but my vote goes to Asuna for now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> hurm the quick translation was pretty horrible
> 
> but it seems that Negi's crush isnt Asuna? From the way that last page was worded
> 
> ...



Only I can call her that!


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Personally, I'm holding out some hope for Eva x Negi becoming a reality.


Lol no. 

That would NEVER work out.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2011)

I predict a girls-only arc, since I think Negi will replace Asuna as the one to be imprisoned for 100 years.

Please make that happen Akamatsu, I don't like Negi getting more powerful than he is right now, I want to make MSN last longer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, the magic restriction technique was nothing more than a simple tool to have all the Class 3-A girls confess to Negi. I do wonder which girl he's thinking about.

And facing Ku-Fei in his current state is down right ridiculous xD


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Only I can call her that!



come at me bro  

You're not the only one who appreciates the loveliness of Cha-chan



Basilikos said:


> Lol no.
> 
> That would NEVER work out.



Well imo it should work out pretty well now that they are both immensely powerful immortal lolis. I mean with everyone else if Negi accidentally loses control of magic powers he will easily kill them while its the other way around with Eva.
Asuna is the only better one in this regard with her magic cancel. Most people think Asuna is the obvious one but then again she's kinda Negi's aunt (and much older than 15~17) so yeah =/ she still is the overwhelming highest possibility but for me personally Iunno.
Same with Nodoka, but ever since intro of that dude from treasure hunter group I've been going HURM since that is an "alternate" path for her. Same with ChickenhairxAko and Yuexherknightgirlfriends.They still all love negi but they have a safety net to "fall back" to in case of rejection.

Eva is my second fav girl after Cha-chan after all so her pairing is 2nd for me after Negi x Chacha which now seems unlikely (and btw that does not make me like her any less than you EM it just shows I love her so much I wish for her to be happy )


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 17, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> She's his cousin you perv!



I don't see the problem


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 17, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> Well imo it should work out pretty well now that they are both immensely powerful immortal lolis.


Wat.



ensoriki said:


> I don't see the problem


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 18, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> come at me bro
> 
> You're not the only one who appreciates the loveliness of Cha-chan
> 
> (and btw that does not make me like her any less than you EM it just shows I love her so much I wish for her to be happy)



Come back to me when you and her spawn an OBD meme


----------



## armorknight (Dec 18, 2011)

Crossing my fingers for Nodoka. Come on Ken, do the right thing this time.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Come back to me when you and her spawn an OBD meme



grrr

tempted to post a pic from my phone of my newly acquired volumes of Negima! Complete with Cha-chan being bisected by Quartum 
And then draw a crying face with EM's name on it in that panel


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 19, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> grrr
> 
> tempted to post a pic from my phone of my newly acquired volumes of Negima! Complete with Cha-chan being bisected by Quartum
> And then draw a crying face with EM's name on it in that panel


DO EEEEEEEEETTTTT!


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

A real Chachamaru fan wouldn't do such a thing. I win by default


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know how many posts Mike got in this thread alone, but I'm pretty sure 99% of it is about Chachamaru. I'm saying he's now going to destroy everything in this space. Just let her go Pikachu 

Noone commented on Takane? She just reached another level of hilariousness.
"Why aren't you stripping me? Is it because I no longer allure you?" I would fall for that


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

175 posts on this thread by me (176, including this one)


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 19, 2011)

While it looks like Negima will be ending sometime soon, buying the entire manga is still going to be rather expensive.

Not to mention buying SDK and Project ARMS as well.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 19, 2011)

My manga collection so far consists of:

Dragonball (part 2 only)
Rurouni Kenshin
Love Hina
Negima (volumes 1-14)
Samurai Deeper Kyo (volumes 37 and 38)
666 Satan (volumes 1-7)
Bastard!! (I have most of the volumes from 1-14; missing a few though)
S-cry-ed
Trinity Blood (volumes 1-12)


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 19, 2011)

hmm my manga collection consists of

naruto from 15 to 42

Negima from err 20 to 35

not gonna bother with Naruto anymore

amining to complete Negima collection.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

I own the complete set of Rurouni Kenshin, 1-18 of _Bastard!!_, complete set of Ranma 1/2, a few volumes each of Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece, complete set of Chobits, all of the original Trigun and a bit of Trigun Maximum, 8 volumes of Dragonball, complete set of Love Hina, 10 or 12 volumes of Negima, a few volumes of HxH, some GTO, complete set of Hellsing, the first few volumes of SDK, a bit of Saikano, and some Yu Yu Hakusho.

Of course I stopped collecting quite a few years ago (except for _Bastard!!_ which I acquired recently).


----------



## stream (Dec 20, 2011)

I have complete sets of Maison Ikkoku, Urusei yatsura, You're under arrest, Cat's eye, Family Compo, 3x3 eyes, Ushio to Tora, Appleseed, Ghost in the Shell, Orion, Touch, H2, Slow steps, Rough, Nine, Miyuki, Katsu!, Niji iro togarashi, Itsumo misora, Love Hina, Kimagure Orange Road.

I have about 10 volumes of Hellsing, 30 of Naruto, 20 of Bleach, 20 of Eyeshield 21, 30 of Aa Megami-Sama, 50 of Detective Conan... Maybe I am forgetting one or two series.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Of course I stopped collecting quite a few years ago (except for _Bastard!!_ which I acquired recently).


What made you stop?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

Lack of money, mostly


----------



## ForTheFun (Dec 20, 2011)

@Stream
Damn

Myself I only have:

Kurohime, volumes 1-14
Negima, volumes 5, 10, 12-27
Moon Phase, volumes 1-6
Soul Eater, volumes 1 and 2


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 21, 2011)

I feel poor.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 21, 2011)

I am poor.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2011)

Complete Set of :
Love Hina, Rurouni Kenshin, School Rumble, Naruto ( up to 54 ), King of Fighters Zillion, Captain Tsubasa, Captain Tsubasa World Youth, Saint Seiya, To Love Ru
Full Gto and Shonan Jun'ai Gumi ( GTO Early Years ).


A few Dragon Ball ( Around 2/3 of the full set ), Hokuto no Ken ( 16 vols ), some Dragon Quest, Kimengumi, two Space Adventure Cobra, and two GTO Shonan 14 Days and a lot of City Hunter


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice collection you all. Bookstores in my vincinity only sell some shojo shit I didn't even hear of(if they have manga at all, even the big ones). When Dragon Ball came out it was being sold in normal kiosks, so I could buy a bus ticket and a DB volume at the same time. Those were good times 

Tho aside from the ones I mentioned I do have single volumes of some third rate or less known stuff, like Heat, Ragnarok, Priest, Eden- it's an endless world(wow I actually have 10 volumes of it, my bro must've been shopping), Seimaden?(yup, that's some shojo shit) and Vampire Princess Miyu(I actually enjoyed this one).

But now both money and existence of shops selling this stuff are really just too big of an issue. Last time I bought a manga volume was around 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## stream (Dec 22, 2011)

10000th post in the thread, bitches!

I ordered most of my books from the net, actually.


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 22, 2011)

10.000th post woot!


Can't wait for the next chapter though. Wonder if we will see what some of the other classmates have prepared for Negi.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that was close.  Luckily Nodoka and Yue rescued him.


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 24, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

